# Der "Was freut euch grade total" Thread



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich, dass ich wieder im Forum Aktiv sein darf, und endlich wieder ein paar Beiträge verfassen kann.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich, dass heute So. ist.


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich auch 



> Ich freue mich, dass ich wieder im Forum Aktiv sein darf, und endlich wieder ein paar Beiträge verfassen kann.


warst du in den ferien oder was?

Gesperrt?


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich war Gesperrt.


----------



## gdfan (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das meine Eltern weg sind und ich machen kann was ich will


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



gdfan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich das meine Eltern weg sind und ich machen kann was ich will



Ich wünschte meine wären auch Grade weg


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich endlich mit der konstruktion meines Gehäuses vorankomm

heute Sonntag ist

ein paar andere Sachen


----------



## boss3D (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich eine vernünftige Alternativlösung gefunden habe, falls das mit einer HD4870 nichts mehr wird ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich eine vernünftige Alternativlösung gefunden habe, falls das mit einer HD4870 nichts mehr wird ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Und die Wäre ?


----------



## boss3D (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Und die Wäre ?


Die Alternativlösung ist stückzahlmäßig begrenz und für kurze Zeit stark verbilligt. Deshalb verrate ich sie erst, wenn ich mir selbst ein Exemplar gesichert habe () ... oder eine mail von Club3D bekomme, dass die meine defekte HD4870 auf Kulanz austauschen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ach ist die immer noch nicht da 
WTF


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich meinen yate loon so toll zufinden dass ich gleich noch ein paar bestellen werd
*Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ich freue mich meinen yate loon so toll zufinden dass ich gleich noch ein paar bestellen werd
> *Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...


> zitat:
> Zitat von nickles beitrag anzeigen
> ich freue mich meinen yate loon so toll zufinden dass ich gleich noch ein paar bestellen werd
> *biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttteeeee eeeeeeeeeee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaa*...


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freut euch echt garnichts ?


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Doch ich hab gerade bestellt:

1 x Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V =  3,99 EUR
1 x Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light =  5,90 EUR
1 x Speed-Link SL-7170-SBK Compact MP3 Speakers - black =  26,90 EUR das war mein bruder
1 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm =  7,90 EUR
1 x Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window Kit - black =  9,90 EUR


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> Doch ich hab gerade bestellt:
> 
> 1 x Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V =  3,99 EUR
> 1 x Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light =  5,90 EUR
> ...



zuviel geld ?


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich darüber gleich 2 nette Bekannschaften gemacht zu haben. 

Die eine ist in Bayreuth und wir haben uns über Frienscout24 kennengelernt. Die andere ist in Dresden. Es ist eine Schulkameradin. Am Samstag haben wir ein Date.


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

WoW.. direkt 2 ?!

Ich wünschte mal, bei mir beisst mal eine an


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> WoW.. direkt 2 ?!
> 
> Ich wünschte mal, bei mir beisst mal eine an



Die eine (Friendscout) war Absicht, die andere (StudiVZ) Zufall. Die hatte mich einfach angeschrieben. Sind beide süß.  Und noch eine hier aufm Kampus will sich mit mir treffen. Boah, das klingt so matschomäßig. So bin ich eigentlich gar ni.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@SilentKilla: Kannst ja vielleicht ein paar abgeben.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



msix38 schrieb:


> @SilentKilla: Kannst ja vielleicht ein paar abgeben.



Forget it. 

Besorg dir selbst nen Account bei Friendscout.


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich, dass ich endlich in Final Fantasy weitergekommen bin


----------



## theLamer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich, dass ich hetzt meiner wc3-Sucht nachkommen kann ^^


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich das ich endlcih feierabend hab^^.


----------



## TheGamler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich kann endlich mein Handyvertrag verlängern und bekomm demnächst (wahrscheinlich morgen) ein neues Handy


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... dass ich heute meine theorieprüfung mit 0 fehlerpunkten bestanden hab.


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Aha... ich sehe hier gehts weiter ^^


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Nickles Beitrag anzeigen
> Doch ich hab gerade bestellt:
> ...



wat?
was soll das denn heissen


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Obwohl... sind j "nur" 50€... ist ja heutzutage nicht viel geld


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich morgen kein Englisch habe,neutraliziert sich aber wieder für die Mathe vertretungstunde

hmm,sonst weiß ich leider grade nichts,außer natürlich das ich Mitglied in dieser Community sein darf:schief    *schleim*


----------



## bobby (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

bekomme heute meine teufel-boxen


----------



## CentaX (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich amüsiert gerade total, was wir für ne kranke Lehrerin in NUT (Natur Umwelt Technik, Wahlpflichtfach) haben.
Konzentrationstest, eine Gruppe macht den mit Lärm (in der war ich^^) und die andere ohne.
Wie sah der Lärm aus? Wir hören ihre ''Lieblingsmusik''. Und zwar auf 2 CD- Playern GLEICHZEITIG.
Wir haben schon vorher Witze gerissen (''Hölle, Hölle, Hölle!'', ''Ich muss durch den Monsun...''), aber was dann kam, war viel geiler.
SoaD, Billy Talent, Linkin Park... Und das in voller Lautstärke GLEICHZEITIG, sodass man es garantiert durch den halben Bio- Bereich gehört hat 
War so genial, so nen Unterricht will ich immer haben. 


(Ich sag lieber nicht, wo ich das zuerst gepostet habe  Jaja, nächste mal guck ich lieber noch länger^^)


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Mich amüsiert gerade total, was wir für ne kranke Lehrerin in NUT (Natur Umwelt Technik, Wahlpflichtfach) haben.
> Konzentrationstest, eine Gruppe macht den mit Lärm (in der war ich^^) und die andere ohne.
> Wie sah der Lärm aus? Wir hören ihre ''Lieblingsmusik''. Und zwar auf 2 CD- Playern GLEICHZEITIG.
> Wir haben schon vorher Witze gerissen (''Hölle, Hölle, Hölle!'', ''Ich muss durch den Monsun...''), aber was dann kam, war viel geiler.
> ...



 Wie geil is datten


----------



## der_yappi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass es meiner Freundin wieder besser geht.
Sie durfte heute ein paar Stunden aus dem KKH raus.
Und das sie mich, als sie zu Hause war, angerufen hat.

BALSAM FÜR DIE SEELE


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe heute keinen Nachmittagsunterricht und ich habe schon nach der 4. Stunde frei. Das wird jetzt jede 2. Woche am Mittwoch so sein. Ich habe heute fast den ganzen Tag frei.


----------



## maGic (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich sehr, dass ich heute nicht arbeiten muß, weil alle Meister nix da ist.
ich bin Azubi


----------



## Demcy (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich in 2 stunden das Irrenhaus was man auch büro nennt verlassen kann


----------



## computertod (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass sich endlich der Händler wegen meiner Festplatte gerührt hat


----------



## Falk (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut die aufgeräumte Rumpelkammer...


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich auch und mich freut dass ich erhört worden bin und es einen Glückwunschbereich gibt.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Falk schrieb:


> Mich freut die aufgeräumte Rumpelkammer...



Dito...das Auslagern der ausurfenden Games war dringend nötig.


----------



## MoS (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab heute mein neues Auto bekommen und den alten zum verschrotten abgegeben


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass mir HoH ne Freikarte für die Cebit schenken würde, ich aber nicht weis wie ich da hinkommen könnte


----------



## Woohoo (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es das ich im Casino aus 50€ knapp 350€ machen konnte, ist zwar nicht die Welt aber besser als 0€


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mich freut es das ich im Casino aus 50€ knapp 350€ machen konnte, ist zwar nicht die Welt aber besser als 0€



kannst davon was abgeben?


----------



## Spikos (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ist doch ne super Gewinnrate  Mach das mit mit 500 Euro hehe (nein lass es bleiben !).

Ich freue mich, dass ich die nächste Woche komplett mit meiner Freundin verbringen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Werde damit die (Gast)Wirtschaft ankurbeln


----------



## CentaX (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Glückwunsch xD
Mich freut, dass Last.fm auch schon den bisherigen Verlauf aus Winamp importieren kann.
Seit 10 Minuten angemeldet und schon über 9000 gespielte Titel... 
Nur schade, dass ich Winamp vor einiger Zeit neuinstalliert habe  Da wärens dann bestimmt 20000 gewesen..


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Falk schrieb:


> Mich freut die aufgeräumte Rumpelkammer...



Jetzt wo du es sagst... coole sache !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade total das ich endlich 140mm Lüfter mit grüner Beleuchtung gefunden hab 

Endlich kann ich die letzten hässlichen schwarzen Lüfter verbannen


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Falk schrieb:


> Mich freut die aufgeräumte Rumpelkammer...



Dito


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das mein IFX-14 angekommen ist 

Endlich wird mein Gehör geschont, und das noch bei besserer Kühlleistung


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass mein ac freezer 7 pro test fertig ist!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/39091-lesertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-9.html


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das heute der letzte Schultag war.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich meinen Balkon als Kühlschrank nutzen kann.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das kann doch jetzt nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!
Verdammmt!
Meine mutter hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft die hausnummer (lieferanschrift)bei caseking anzugeben 


Edit:verdammt,dachte des wär der was  nervt euch gerade total thread!

La flemme 


*Edit: jetzt wat das zum topic gehört:

**1001: ZUP-Durchlauf NORMAL*
  Das Paket durchlief einen der Zentralen Umschlagplätze (ZUP) von GLS und wurde entsprechend der PLZ an die Zielrelation weitergeleitet.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen ist meine erste Fahrstunde.  Ich freue mich schon richtig!


----------



## CentaX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Morgen ist meine erste Fahrstunde.  Ich freue mich schon richtig!



... Bumm. 
Nein, viel Spaß dabei, bin ja jetzt auch 16, könnt eigl im Sommer/Herbst anfangen... Aber ich glaub, das hat eher noch etwas Zeit (Gymnasium, das 300m entfernt ist, ftw^^ Was soll ich mit dem Lappen? )

Mich freut grade, dass ich morgen wieder mit unserer kranken Lehrerin Unterricht habe (Die, die uns gleichzeitig 2 ihrer Lieblingslieder vorgespielt hat und uns dabei Aufgaben hat machen lassen ) und wir da mit dem Thema "Lärm" fortfahren.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wann sie die Boxen aus der Aula holt, die sind echt heftig


----------



## v3rtex (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> ... Bumm.
> Nein, viel Spaß dabei, bin ja jetzt auch 16, könnt eigl im Sommer/Herbst anfangen... Aber ich glaub, das hat eher noch etwas Zeit (Gymnasium, das 300m entfernt ist, ftw^^ Was soll ich mit dem Lappen? )
> 
> Mich freut grade, dass ich morgen wieder mit unserer kranken Lehrerin Unterricht habe (Die, die uns gleichzeitig 2 ihrer Lieblingslieder vorgespielt hat und uns dabei Aufgaben hat machen lassen ) und wir da mit dem Thema "Lärm" fortfahren.
> Bin ja mal gespannt, wann sie die Boxen aus der Aula holt, die sind echt heftig



Wenn ihr Aufgaben machen sollt, und die Lehrerin mal aus dem Zimmer geht, leg einfach mal Hardbass vol. xy in die Anlage und Dreh den Regler mal etwas nach rechts 

Wirkt wahre Wunder


----------



## CentaX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Aufgaben machen sollt, und die Lehrerin mal aus dem Zimmer geht, leg einfach mal Hardbass vol. xy in die Anlage und Dreh den Regler mal etwas nach rechts
> 
> Wirkt wahre Wunder



Wir haben das letzte mal nen Konzentationstest gemacht und mussten auf jeweils einem Ohr SoaD / Billy Talent / Linkin Park hören (aber auch nur die schrägsten Songs )
Hardbass wird wohl Techno sein? Im Gegensatz zu SoaD ist das dann noch halbwegs "normal" bzw. "erträglich", wenn man 2 lieder gleichzeitig hört, aber hörmal "F*** the System" aufm einen Ohr und aufm andren nochmal ein Lied in der Art... Da kann man sich wirklich nicht mehr sonderlich konzentrieren^^


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ Topic
Lest euch das mal durch ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut es, dass sie mich auf dem berufskolleg angenommen wurde, und ich jetzt bald wieder ein jahr praktikum habe.


----------



## gdfan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Lest euch das mal durch ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Hey freut mich für dich
Wie viele hast du jetzt schon geschrottet?
20?? *duck und wech*


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



gdfan schrieb:


> Wie viele hast du jetzt schon geschrottet?
> 20?? *duck und wech*


3 ... und dabei bleibt es hoffentlich ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade total das ich von Amazon eine Versandbestätigung von Dawn of War II bekommen hab, obwohl das erst am 28.2 released werden soll


----------



## aXwin (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich gerade Riesig auf 2 Tage Probearbeiten in einem VW- Autohaus am Dienstag und Mittwoch! Hab gerade einen Anruf von denen bekommen! Hoffentlich heist es danach Arbeitslosigkeit ade!
Das währe für mich wie ein Sechser im Lotto, weil wer einmal in einer Vertragswerkstatt gearbeitet hat will nie wieder in eine Freie Zumpelbude


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Lest euch das mal durch ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Wenn du also die auch noch schrottest, bekommst du dann eine 4870 X² oder was?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe bei der DHL Online-Frankierung Absender- und Empfängeradresse vertauscht.  (Ich stand halt unter Stress, wegen Geschwistern.) Dann habe ich eine Mail hingeschrieben, in der ich von dem Fehler erzählt habe. Die Antwort kam sehr schnell.  Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Rückerstattung und Gutschein-Code, ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden.

Edit: Der Code kam schneller, als ich posten konnte.  Ich werde ihn gleich einlösen.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

*Window und alles in dem Händen halt*


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es total, dass ich am Sonntag ein Date mit meiner Inet Bekanntschaft habe. Sie hat sogar ne Therme als Ausflugsort vorgeschlagen. Das hat mich dann erstma etwas umgehauen. Ach ist das geil.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

immer diese inetboys *flame*;D

auf den Sommer, weil so langsam hab ich den ständigen Schneefall echt satt D


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich grad voll das ich gerade ne E-Mail von nem Freund bekommen habe der gerade sein FSJ in Gambia macht. Endlich hört man von dem auch mal wieder was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass ich endlich mein Auto wieder habe.


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Den Fiesta?
Ich freue mich gerade gar nicht,weil meine Mutter mit mir shoppen will


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich, dass kein Schnee liegt .


----------



## BMW M-Power (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Den Fiesta?
> Ich freue mich gerade gar nicht,weil meine Mutter mit mir shoppen will



Oh je... das hasse ich auch


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass kein Schnee liegt .



Ahhhhh, töhten, darauf will ich mich auch freuen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der OPC rennt endlich wieder, war auch lange in der Werkstatt.


----------



## davidenine (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut die Tatsache das Bioshock wieder flüssig läuft.Bis jetzt hat es immer geruckelt,aber nachdem ich Vsync abgeschalten habe geht es mit allen Einstellungen auf Hoch flüssig.


----------



## Tecqu (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

1 Woche ferien  Ausschlafen, schrauben,... was will man mehr


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Tecqu schrieb:


> 1 Woche ferien  Ausschlafen, schrauben,... was will man mehr



Muss Mittwoch wieder inn´e Schule (bis Juni ) aber solange nutze ich es scharmlos aus, das ich ausschlafen kann


----------



## computertod (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass auf meinem Rechner seit 8:52Uhr Prime und seit ca. 12Uhr Orthos läuft, läuft bis 17-18Uhr


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich hier im Forum einige Basketball-Fans gefunden habe, die alle  sind. 
Und dass meine neu gegründete Basketball-IG so toll läuft.

Außerdem freut mich, dass ich in letzter Zeit nichts von irgendwelchen Fanboy-Streitereien mitbekommen musste.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freuts, dass ich noch genug geile mousse au chocolat' im kühlschrank hab.
ich weiß dass das ordentlich schnitzelfriedhof gibt, aber sonntag is mein "ich darf alles fressen was ich will"-tag.


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass gestern erst 3h Prime und dann noch ~9h Orthos Fehlerfrei bei mir liefen 
gerade läuft wieder Prime, seit ca. 3h


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mich freut, dass gestern erst 3h Prime und dann noch ~9h Orthos Fehlerfrei bei mir liefen
> gerade läuft wieder Prime, seit ca. 3h



Was sagt der Stromverbrauch


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Was sagt der Stromverbrauch



mein Rechner verbraucht ca. 150-180W^^


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut grad ungemein das mein Board endlich da ist!!! Somit kann die schrauberei heut endlich wieder los gehen!!!


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich heut nicht zur Arbeit musste, sondern einen Tag Urlaub hatte. Das habe ich ausgenutzt, in dem ich gestern lange wach blieb -und heute auschlafen konnte. Außerdem konnte ich die Zeit am Morgen nutzen und ein paar Sachen erledigen, für die es nach der Arbeit zu spät ist.

Der nächste Urlaub steht erst wieder Ostern an...entweder 1W oder 2.


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich heute nur bis 12:00 arbeiten musste,wegen Fasching.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass meine Frau eben billigen, schnellen und schmutzigen Sex haben wollte. 
Gleich als "30 über Nacht" zu Ende und Mark Ruffalo nicht mehr zu sehen war. 
Danke Mark.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich freut es, dass meine Frau eben billigen, schnellen und schmutzigen Sex haben wollte.
> Gleich als "30 über Nacht" zu Ende und Mark Ruffalo nicht mehr zu sehen war.
> Danke Mark.


----------



## CentaX (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



davidenine schrieb:


> Das ich morgen nur bis 12:00 arbeiten muss,wegen Fasching.



Haha. Morgen nur 4 Stunden unterricht (bis ca. 11:30) 



SilentKilla schrieb:


>



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen 

UND mich freut, dass Truecrypt halbwegs praxistauglich ist. Habs erst nur an einer Partition getestet, die ich eh nicht mehr brauchte.
Jaa... Dann kommt noch Pre-Boot encryption dazu und die externe wird auch noch verschlüsselt... das wird wieder ein Aufwand


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich freut es, dass meine Frau eben billigen, schnellen und schmutzigen Sex haben wollte.
> Gleich als "30 über Nacht" zu Ende und Mark Ruffalo nicht mehr zu sehen war.
> Danke Mark.



Wir wollen eig. nichts von deinen Sex geschichten wissen, geschweige denn wie du deine frau duch nimmst


----------



## CentaX (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

MICH freut grade, dass ich erfahren hab, dass von Smile Empty Soul am 24. März ein neues Album, "Consciousness", erscheint  
Die Band hab ich am meisten gehört, meistens nur die Lieder aus ihrem ältesten Album, Anxiety und Vultures fand ich nicht so doll.
"Faker" hört sich schonmal ENDGEIL an, davon gibts auch schon ne Studio- Version auf Youtube 
Wenn das ganze Album so wird, könnts Luna Halo - Luna Halo ablösen (von dem Album hab ich ~1200 Titel gehört )
Smile Empty Soul hab ich im Moment laut last.fm genau 1600 mal gehört, aber auf alle 3 alben verteilt, ist die Band, die ich am meisten gehört hab. In den letzten Monaten aber nicht mehr soo viel...
CentaX_Berlins Musikprofil ? Benutzer bei Last.fm


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Wir wollen eig. nichts von deinen Sex geschichten wissen, geschweige denn wie du deine frau duch nimmst


 
Das lag aber nur daran, das Mark Ruffalo nicht greifbar war.
Da stört es mich auch nicht, wenn sie dabei an einen anderen gedacht hat.


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das lag aber nur daran, das Mark Ruffalo nicht greifbar war.
> Da stört es mich auch nicht, wenn sie dabei an einen anderen gedacht hat.



 *nichts zu sag*


----------



## CentaX (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass das 2. Zitat von nem Kumpel und mir auf ibash freigeschaltet wurde... 
Alle schön hochvoten ;D


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass gerade die Graka von Meinpcistplatt gekommen ist  noch schnell aufwärmen lassen und dann gehts ans übertackten


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

yeeeeeha war grad meine haare schneiden lassen, un jetzt sind meine ohren kalt gewesen beim heimlaufen


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab mir endlich ma wieder neue schuhe gekauft...

Converse All Stars - Chucks


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich auf meine süße, wenn ich heut morgen vom dienst heimkomm.


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein erstes Photoshop werk.


----------



## bobby (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich nervt meine Fraumuß sie mehr ärgern freu


----------



## 286volli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich fereue micht total dadrüber das ich gestern die verkabelung meines gehäuses neu gemacht habe und es auch wirklich schick aussieht. besonders toll finde ich dass ich den cardreader versehentlich falsch herum angeschlossen habe und der jeztz auf nix mehr reagiert. möglicherweise habe ich somit auch den usb-kanal meines mainboards geschrottet.
solche dinge machen mir eine riesen freude!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade das meine Oma heute Geburtstag hat und es nachher da essen gibt 

Und wir wissen ja alle wie gut Omis kochen ^^


----------



## exoRR (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich weil fast alles von meinem PC angekommen ist und ich ihn demnächst zusammenbaue .


----------



## SilentKilla (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich meine alte Hardware (8800 GTX, Q6600, Teufel Concept C) für insgesamt 330 Eus bei Ebay losgeworden bin.

Beim Teufel hab ich sogar 8 Euro Gewinn gemacht. Für 130 gekauft und 138 verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nach über zwei Wochen Kampf läuft meine GTX280 endlich.


----------



## CentaX (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... HAWX ist zwar extrem arcade, aber cool. 
Auf meinem Sys läuft auch alles problemlos (hab ich auch anderes gehört, zB von nem Kumpel mit ner Xonar D2 - wenn der sein Xbox Gamepad dranhat, hat er keinen Sound mehr. Ich hab auch das Xbox Gamepad und ne Xonar DX, nehm aber lieber meinen Joystick... )
Das Spiel wird morgen vorbestellt und gut ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen kann ich länger ausschlafen, weil die erste Stunde ausfällt!  Und dann fällt noch Französisch aus und nicht irgendein gutes Fach!


----------



## CentaX (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Oh Gott, wir schreiben morgen ne LEK in Französisch, über Si- Sätze und Vokabeln. Meine Note wird eine Primzahl und >4 sein. Na? Wer weiß, was ich morgen schreibe? ;D
So, noch schnell ne Runde in HAWX drehen (ja, sowas freut mich^^) und dann ab ins Bad.


----------



## cami (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass ich die theoretische Fahrprüfung bestanden haben


----------



## Bond2602 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab grad meine erste Fahrstunde gehabt, das freut mich schon total


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass alle meine N64 Spiele die >=10 Jahre alt sind, noch funktionieren 

€: und dass Schalke verloren hat


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad meine erste Fahrstunde gehabt, das freut mich schon total


Ich finde Fahren auch geil. Du kommst aus Gelsenkirchen. Bist du auch an der Veltins-Arena vorbei gefahren?




light-clocker schrieb:


> dass Schalke verloren hat


Falscher Thread! Wenn Schalke verliert, gehört das da rein! Hier darf man nur posten, wenn Schalke gewinnt oder der BVB verliert.


----------



## TheGamler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Beim WWF Expeditionsvoting habe meine ersten Votings bekommen 
Ich will nach Afrika 

Ist vielleicht verboten, aber ich tus trotzdem:
*hust* bitte votet für mich: Die Bewerber *hustanfall* *hust* 

aber bitte nicht alle mit voller Punktzahl ^^ 

Mich freuts, dass ich in 5 Stunden aufstehen muss ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab gleich Fahrstunde! Ich freue mich richtig. 
Hoffentlich kann ich bald mal 100 fahren, am besten noch heute.


----------



## computertod (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass mein AMD Sempron mit 2,1Ghz und 1,37V Stabil läuft


----------



## Pommes (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass mein Soundausgang nach dem Boardwechsel endlich funzt


----------



## roadgecko (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mich freut, dass mein AMD Sempron mit 2,1Ghz und 1,37V Stabil läuft



In zeiten von Dual und-QuadCores sollte das eher in den Thread "Was nervt euch gerade total ?"


----------



## Bond2602 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde Fahren auch geil. Du kommst aus Gelsenkirchen. Bist du auch an der Veltins-Arena vorbei gefahren?



Sry hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass du mich was gefragt hattest 

Jo, da bin ich vorbeigefahren. Also ich hab auch da auf dem Parkplatz geübt


----------



## rancer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass gleich endlich der 7. März gekommen ist und ich endlich Geburtstag habe


----------



## CentaX (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Vater und eine ausser Klasse hat da auch Geburtstag...


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich den PC nun runterfahre und TV glotzen werde  

Mfg


----------



## BMW M-Power (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



rancer schrieb:


> Mich freut es, dass gleich endlich der 7. März gekommen ist und ich endlich Geburtstag habe



Ich hatte gestern Geburtstag, und wurde 16 jahre alt...

Boa.. bin ich alt ey


----------



## computertod (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass Flüssigmetal hammergeile Temps erzeugt 
ne Backplate ist dabei aber auch ganz nützlich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich leihe morgen einem Freund meine externe Festplatte. Ich freue mich schon riesig auf übermorgen, wenn ich die Festplatte zurück kriege.  Dann werde ich sie mal etwas genauer begutachten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich leihe morgen einem Freund meine externe Festplatte. Ich freue mich schon riesig auf übermorgen, wenn ich die Festplatte zurück kriege.  Dann werde ich sie mal etwas genauer begutachten.


 
Ähhhh.....  .... ähhhh.. .. ...  *hust hust*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ähhhh.....  .... ähhhh.. .. ...  *hust hust*


Trink mal ein bisschen* Whiskey, das ist die beste Medizin.
*kann auch mehr sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Trink mal ein bisschen* Whiskey, das ist die beste Medizin.
> *kann auch mehr sein


 
Ich kippen doch schon fleißig. 
Achso, du guckst dir die Platte näher an, weil dein Kumpel sie möglicherweise zerkratzt hat? 
Das geht mir auch immer so, wenn ich meine Frau verleihe.


----------



## Fabian (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine Xfx 4870 wurde gestern um 9 von mir bestellt,das Geld habe ich um 11 überwiesen.

Sie wurde heute morgen um 10:33 versand
Danke hoh


----------



## CentaX (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

*Ausgrab*
 ... 1. Aufsätze für Kopfhörer sind gekommen
 ... 2. Sie passen auf die Kopfhörer
 ... 3. Da ich jetzt auch wieder M habe, kann ich auch die benutzen (vorher: L)
 ... 4.  ... diese sitzen viel besser in meinem Ohr... 

Ich kann wieder Musik in der Schule hören, w00h00! Ganze 2 Tage musste ich mit "Musik-hören-auf-einem-Ohr" auskommen


----------



## CeresPK (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das Ich jetzt langsam dahinter komme wie ich mit dem AMD was OC angeht umzugehen habe


----------



## CentaX (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich mich endlich getraut habe, dem Mädchen, mit dem ich befreundet bin, zu sagen, dass ich sie damals schon mehr oder weniger gestalked habe und dass ich die Nachrichten, die sie damals mit einer Freundin von mir geschrieben hat, mitgelesen habe... War wirklich schwer, ihr das so zu sagen 
Aber, was mich noch viel mehr freut: Sie meinte, dass sie es verstehen könne und das es "okay" ist... Soll heißen, sie wollte die Freundschaft nicht beenden (womit ich schon fast gerechnet habe)...


----------



## der Türke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich endlich schluss gemacht habe "freu" war zwar gestern Depressiv aber heute "Freu"


----------



## Uziflator (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

  Roccat hat mir eine nigel nagel neue Kone zugeschickt, mit einem Roccat Energiedrink und einem Sticker als Extra    


Roccat Rulez


----------



## Lassreden (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab endlich FEAR alle Addons durch boah das waren ein paar Nächte ohne schlaf


----------



## Tecqu (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut grade, dass draußen richtig geiles Wetter ist und ich gestern meinen Führerschein beim ersten mal bestanden hab  leider bin ich jetzt sakrisch müde. musst um halb 6 aufstehen... uäh!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das es ein wundervoller tag war, ich radfahren und joggen war. außerdem die muckibude unsicher gemacht habe. dann die furchtbar laute geforce gtx260  gs von gainward zurückgeschickt habe und mir eine von evga genommen habe die hoffentlich um einiges leiser ist als die von gainward(turbine).
ja das ich frei habe bis mittwoch, und am wochenende bei meiner liebsten sein kann. jo und das ich jetzt ne flasche wein trinke, dann csi guck und dann auf neurobeat.de die 22.30 radiosendung hören kann. yeah, es war oder ist ein schöner tag.....danke )


----------



## Pommes (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Eine Lieferung Dominator RAM für mich an meine Firma, die nicht mal 24 Stunden brauchte und das ohne Versand/Fracht-Kosten


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich fand meine Autobahnfahrstunde heute total geil. 170 fahren macht Spaß, ich bin auch mal kurz 180 gefahren. Der Fahrschul-BMW ist ein schönes Auto. Ich will auch nen BMW, wobei der neue VW Polo auch nicht schlecht ist. Wenn ich mir alle Autos leisten könnte, die ich will, hätte ich schon ein ganzes Parkhaus voll.


----------



## CentaX (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir alle Autos leisten könnte, die ich will, hätte ich schon ein ganzes Parkhaus voll.



Für so was hab ich ne Vitrine, ist um einiges billiger 
Früher hab ich auch so gedacht, mir gefällt aber wirklich nur noch ein einziges Auto richtig gut.. (Siehe Avatar ) Der Rest ist alles so "naja", kann man fahren oder sieht akzeptabel aus^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Für so was hab ich ne Vitrine, ist um einiges billiger


Du kannst in ein Auto aus der Vitrine aber nicht einsteigen und losfahren.


----------



## CentaX (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Stimmt schon...
Obwohl, vor 10 Jahren oder so hab ich mal als kleines Kind ein Spielzeugauto in ein Wasserglas gepackt, das versteckt und ne Weile (Woche oder so...) so stehen lassen, weil ich gehofft habe, es wächst. Hat leider nicht geklappt... Aber vielleicht hab ich da auch nur was falsch gemacht 
An meinem Challenger-Modellauto probier ichs aber nicht aus, der war zu teuer dafür... Und das Auto damals war sogar noch aus Plastik (aus ner Mickey Maus oder so^^), dem ist dabei gar nichts passiert


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut grad total dass ich am Wochenende zum ersten mal Zeitung Asutragen gehe,und ich somit meine Hardware finanzieren kann


----------



## Pommes (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Mich freut grad total dass ich am Wochenende zum ersten mal Zeitung Asutragen gehe,und ich somit meine Hardware finanzieren kann



Oha, das muss aber verdammt viel Zeitung sein


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jo,am Samstag und Ostern zusammen komme ich auf 550 Zeitungen


----------



## Pommes (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja dat geht noch. Aber für dich wäre es besser wenn viele Beilagen zum einsortieren drin sind, dat gibt mehr Kohle pro Stück (so isses hier bei uns gewesen/ noch)


----------



## roadgecko (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich was zu futtern


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Endlich was zu futtern


 
Endlich was zu saufen.


----------



## Nickles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

100 Euro
und
Rainbow six Vegas
und
dass meine Eltern nicht zu hause sind,und ich trotzdem nicht allein bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> dass meine Eltern nicht zu hause sind,und ich trotzdem nicht allein bin


 
Die Oma deiner Nachbarin ist da und passt auf dich auf?


----------



## CentaX (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich, dass ich am 24.4. DOCH NOCH zu Papa Roach gehen kann. Das war wohl wirklich "...my last resort", hab ne alte Freundin von mir gefragt, ob die mit mir da  hingehen würde... Das war wirklich die Letzte, die mir eingefallen ist und ich hätte auch eher gedacht, dass sie nicht will^^


----------



## Nickles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> 100 Euro
> und
> Rainbow six Vegas
> und
> dass meine Eltern nicht zu hause sind,und ich trotzdem nicht allein bin





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Oma deiner Nachbarin ist da und passt auf dich auf?



Natürlich 

hier gibts nur mich und
 das:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und


Spoiler



Krigst du nicht zu sehen, unsittig



*freu*


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Saufen und Weiber, schon mal sehr gut.
Fehlt nur noch vög... äh, genau. 
Später also oder im anderen Forum.


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Fehlt nur noch vög... äh, genau.



Fehlt nur noch vögel futtern()...
Ach quatsch, natürlich fÜttern 



> Später also oder im anderen Forum.



Kapier ich nicht, wir,äm ICH bin gerade erst aufgestanden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht, wir,äm ICH bin gerade erst aufgestanden...


 
Ist ein Insidergag.


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Ist ein Insidergag.


 (passt vielleicht nicht ganz ist dafür aber umso geiler : D---> ugly FTW)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Heute ist mein Roccat Taito angekommen, total geil!

Vorgestern lag ein Brief von der Bundeswehr in meinem Briefkasten: Ich muss nicht hin! Ich kann mir die Musterung sparen und muss keine wertvolle Zeit mit Wehrdienst verschwenden.


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Müsst ihr in Deutschland in den WEHRDIENST ?

Ist sowas nicht verboten, ich meine, mann kann doch niemanden zwingen Monate(oder wie lange ist das) seines Lebens als Soldat zu verbringen?

Das würd ich echt heftig finden, klingt nach Freiheitsberaubung


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das eben ein Kollege von mir da war und meinte: _Um das Heck zu reparieren brauchen wir zusammen ne Woche bis es fertig ist_


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CeresPK schrieb:


> das eben ein Kollege von mir da war und meinte: _Um das Heck zu reparieren brauchen wir zusammen ne Woche bis es fertig ist_


 
Schneidet ihr das Blech am Fensteransatz ab und setzt ein neues ein?


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ja so in etwa denn das Heckblech muss auch erneuert werden 

zudem muss ich sowieso noch ein wenig warten bis ich das Geld für die ersatzteile habe
da weiß ich auch noch nicht wieviel das kosten wird.

Aber ich bin jetzt zuversichtlich das Ich weiterhin Subaru-Fahrer bleiben werde


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CeresPK schrieb:


> ja so in etwa denn das Heckblech muss auch erneuert werden


 
Jep, genau das hat mein Onkel auch gesagt, das Blech an der Scheibe abschneiden und ein neues einsetzen.
Dann musst du noch mal nach dem inneren Radkasten gucken, wenns den zerdrückt hat, wirds schwierig, wenn der noch ganz ist, dann hast du Vorteile.



CeresPK schrieb:


> zudem muss ich sowieso noch ein wenig warten bis ich das Geld für die ersatzteile habe
> da weiß ich auch noch nicht wieviel das kosten wird.


 
Er rechnet mit 4000-6000€, je nachdem ob du neu kaufen oder etwas vom Schrotthandel bekommen kannst.
Aber wenn du die ganze Seite neu lackieren musst, kann es schon sehr ins Geld gehen.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber ich bin jetzt zuversichtlich das Ich weiterhin Subaru-Fahrer bleiben werde


 
Jep, hoffe ich auch, wenn man erst mal seine Marke gefunden hat, bleibt man im Prinzip ein Lebenlang treu.
Ich fahre seit meiner Fahrprüfung Opel und wüsste nicht, warum sich das ändern sollte...
... sofern Opel nicht pleite geht.


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab meinen Bruder(fast12)*leider Indiziert*spielen lassen 

Er hatte von Minute zu Minute weniger Lust 

Hoffentlich ist er ab jetzt etwas netter zu mir


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> Müsst ihr in Deutschland in den WEHRDIENST ?
> 
> Ist sowas nicht verboten, ich meine, mann kann doch niemanden zwingen Monate(oder wie lange ist das) seines Lebens als Soldat zu verbringen?
> 
> Das würd ich echt heftig finden, klingt nach Freiheitsberaubung


Alternativ kann man auch Zivildienst leisten und da langweilige Sachen machen, ist aber auch doof. Ich habe Glück, aber die meisten müssen.


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

also dann will ich nie in Deutschland leben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Nickles schrieb:


> also dann will ich nie in Deutschland leben


Du musst sicher keinen Wehrdienst ableisten, wenn du zu uns einwandern solltest.

Die Wehrpflicht gilt übrigens nur für Männer, obwohl im Grundgesetz (deutsche Verfassung) steht:


			
				Artikel 3 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich.
> (2) Männer und Frauen sind gleichberechtigt. Der Staat fördert die tatsächliche Durchsetzung der Gleichberechtigung von Frauen und Männern und wirkt auf die Beseitigung bestehender Nachteile hin.
> (3) Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes [...] benachteiligt oder bevorzugt werden. [...]
> 
> http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Grundgesetz_der_Bundesrepublik_Deutschland_(Stand_2006)#Artikel_3




Deutschland hat den Vorteil, dass man auf Autobahnen auch mal schnell fahren darf, z.B. 170, das ist bei uns ganz normal. In anderen Ländern darf man nur 130 fahren. Es gibt hier auch Leute, die 250 fahren.
Mit 170 ist fahren viel angenehmer als mit 130.


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mit 170 kann fahren aber auch viel teurer werden.
Aber das wird dich erst interessieren wenn du selber tanken musst


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Genau, Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes.
Wieso gibts es dann Parkplätze für Mutter und Kind? 
Die sind sexistisch und männerfeindlich. 
Gleiches Recht für alle Väter mit Kind.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CeresPK schrieb:


> mit 170 kann fahren aber auch viel teurer werden.
> Aber das wird dich erst interessieren wenn du selber tanken musst


In Österreich habe ich nicht einmal die Freiheit, kurzzeitig 131 zu fahren. In fast allen anderen Ländern ist es auch so. Es sollte überall so sein, wie in Deutschland.


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> In Österreich habe ich nicht einmal die Freiheit, kurzzeitig 131 zu fahren. In fast allen anderen Ländern ist es auch so. Es sollte überall so sein, wie in Deutschland.




Oder wie in Pardise City!!!Oke nicht so krass wie Burnout aber immerhin!!


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Zur Gleichberechtigung-Diskussion pack ich mal kurz die Totschlagkeule aus:
So lange wir (Männer) keine Kinder bekommen können/müssen bleibt nun mal ein Unterschied der an anderer Stelle ausgeglichen werden muss. 

Eine Petition um aus Mutter+Kind Parkplätzen "Familienparkplätze" zu machen würde ich aber sofort unterschreiben.

@Topic: Dass ich morgen früh das einzige mal in dieser Woche halbwegs ausschlafen kann.
Deswegen fang ich da jetzt auch sofort mit an.


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

wenn du in einer 130er Zone 131 fährst bestraft dich auch keiner dafür

Ich merke es mir immer so:
-5KM/H von der Tachogeschwindigkeit abziehen (weil der Tacho NIE das anzeigt was du wirklich fährst sondern immer etwas mehr, je höher die Geschwindigkeit umso höher ist die diferenz zw echter und angezeigter Geschwindigkeit )
-dann kannst nochmal 4-5 kmh abziehen wegen der Messungenauigkeit der Blitzer 
also wenn dein Tacho 140 anzeigt dürfte dir theoretisch noch nix passieren 

Aber sag das ja nicht deinem Fahrlehrer was ich gerade geschrieben habe, der lässt dich sonst nicht zur Prüfung zu


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Aber wenn ich in Österreich 150 fahre, wird das nicht so gern gesehen. Hoffentlich kriegen wir nie so ein doofes Tempolimit.


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja ich sage es mal so:
Es gibt diese Tempolimits nicht ohne Grund

habe ich bei meinem Unfall gesehen
da habe ich meinen Hinterman auch nicht erwischt weil er noch reagieren konnte.

nehmen wir jetzt mal an ich drehe mich mitten auf der Bahn und du kommst von hinten mit 170 oder vlt sogar 190 angeprescht, auf geraden alles nicht so schlimm aber in Kurven siehst du es nicht wenn am Kurvenende irgendwas ist
deshalb finde ich alles was über 160 ist schon etwas riskant und verantwortungslos
OK wenn man ne gerade Strecke vor sich sieht fahre ich auch mal 200 aber aber wenn ich weiß das ne Kurve kommt gehe ich sofort vom Gas und Strecken die ich nicht kenne fahre ich sowieso lieber etwas langsamer da finde ich 130 durchaus angemessen


----------



## Nickles (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du musst sicher keinen Wehrdienst ableisten, wenn du zu uns einwandern solltest.
> 
> Die Wehrpflicht gilt übrigens nur für Männer, obwohl im Grundgesetz (deutsche Verfassung) steht:
> 
> ...




darum sterbt ihr früher 

Und ich hab weder auto noch führerschein 

Nur für den dann endlich schnellen versand von zb. Alternate würde sich das Lohnen


Edit:
Ach ja ein weiterer Nachteil ist die Indizierungs Wut und usk und co, gibts hier nicht mal ansatzweise


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Es macht kein Unterschied ob du 170 oder 100 fährst die Durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit ist Entscheidend

Denn wenn du Plötzliche an einer Baustelle stehst und darfst nur 60Km fahren hast du nur noch ein Grösseren Sprit verbrauch


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Es duftet schon im ganzen Haus nach meiner Sardinen/Knoblauch Pizza


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hmm... Lecker


----------



## Bond2602 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich bald das Geld für mein Tamron 17-50 zusammen habe


----------



## SLIKX (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich richtig laut Musik höre und die verklemmten Nachbarn nicht nerven


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf meine neue HW.


----------



## SLIKX (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was hastn so bestellt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> Was hastn so bestellt?


Noch nichts, aber sobald ich das Geld habe, bestelle ich ein AM3-Mainboard, Phenom II X3 720 BE, DDR3-1600 und eine HD 4870/1G.


----------



## SLIKX (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und wann ist das??
 und wieviel Gb RAM??


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut grad total,dass ich beim Celler Kurier endlich fest als Zeitungszusteller angestellt bin!
Juhu,endlich kann ich meine HW finanzieren!!!
Vorher hab ich immer nur Vertretung gemacht,und Chef hat gesagt dass dauert Monate bis ich eine feste Tour bekommen kann.Schwein gehabt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Glückwunsch.


----------



## computertod (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass ich heute in Informatik wieder ne 1 bekommen habe, bekomm ich iwie immer


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe heute eine SMS von Hardwareversand gekriegt: Die haben endlich wieder Scyte Thermal Elixer (WLP).


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mich freut, dass ich heute in Informatik wieder ne 1 bekommen habe, bekomm ich iwie immer



das war niie sonderlich schwer weil der/die Lehrer(in) weniger Ahnung vom Pc hatte oder von Exel oder Word als ich. Es kam mir immer so vor als hätte man es ihr vor 2 Stunden Erklärt und die total Verpeilt ist. 

ich freu mich das ich heute Chillen Durfte und in der Fahrschule war


----------



## Special_Flo (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich einen Beta-Key habe für Battlefield Heroes.


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB3H0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Auf mein neues Mainboard!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



der Türke schrieb:


> ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB3H0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Auf mein neues Mainboard!!


 
Na dann...


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na dann...




Danke das beste ist ja das ich Hundert € meine Eltern übernommen haben.!!

Cash Care Computer hatte das Mainboard vor rätisch aber statt 119€ war es 135€ und da warte ich lieber 2 Tage auch wenn ich ungeduldig bin.


----------



## SmallSoldier (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Auf meine neuen i7 mit D0


----------



## push@max (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich bei Ebay gerade ein Mega-Schnäppchen gemacht habe und meine alte TV-Karte zu einem Super-Preis weggegangen ist


----------



## CentaX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

http://s3b.directupload.net/images/090430/trmw4kko.png

Am Samstag (einen Tag nachm Konzert) teilgenommen, yay 
Mal schaun ob ichs anziehe, bin sonst eigl nicht der Typ dafür. Aber vielleicht wirds ja... Viva la Cucaracha!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob ichs *anziehe*, bin sonst eigl nicht der Typ dafür. Aber vielleicht wirds ja... Viva la Cucaracha!


 
Sofern es denn passt....


----------



## CentaX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sofern es denn passt....



Naja gut, wenn man sich das Shirt jetzt anguckt, wirds auch so schon unwahrscheinlicher... 
Siehe Anhang... die Vorderseite ist ja noch ok xD
Was solls, hab ich was fürs nächste Konzert


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Shirt ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig.


----------



## SmallSoldier (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Auf meine erste Fahrstunde mit einem eaton fuller getriebe. *freu*


----------



## CentaX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was soll ich erst sagen? Ich trag im Winter schwarze Pullover und im Sommer schwarze T-Shirts. Alles ohne Aufschrift. Aber was solls, ich bin erst 16, das T-Shirt ist L (bin atm noch im oberen M- Bereich^^) und ich werd mich eh noch ändern, von daher^^
Vllt zieh ichs aber wirklich mal an, mal schaun, was dann passiert


----------



## taks (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich Morgen frei habe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich jetzt ein 5tage Wochenende hab


----------



## push@max (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

JA!!!!!!, ich habe Ticktes für das *GREEN DAY* Konzert am kommenden Samstag in Köln bei 1LIVE gewonnen!


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



push@max schrieb:


> JA!!!!!!, ich habe Ticktes für das *GREEN DAY* Konzert am kommenden Samstag in Köln bei 1LIVE gewonnen!



Glückspilz


----------



## roadgecko (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



push@max schrieb:


> JA!!!!!!, ich habe Ticktes für das *GREEN DAY* Konzert am kommenden Samstag in Köln bei 1LIVE gewonnen!



Warst du im Live im Radio ? Ach egal, hab eh grad noch meine 5.1 Kopfhörer auf 

Mich freut, das mein FOX T-Shirt gekommen ist. Fehlt nur noch das passende Bike âla Radon


----------



## push@max (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Warst du im Live im Radio ?



Ne, im Radio war ich nicht...


----------



## boss3D (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass mir Alternate schon nach 2 Wochen RMA-Dauer ein nagelneues MSI P45 Platinum zukommen ließ. Ich konnte das Teil heute bei der Post abholen. Am WE wird der PC dann endlich wieder zusammengebaut ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass mir Alternate schon nach 2 Wochen RMA-Dauer ein nagelneues MSI P45 Platinum zukommen ließ. Ich konnte das Teil heute bei der Post abholen. Am WE wird der PC dann endlich wieder zusammengebaut ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Was ist denn mit deinem alten passiert? 
Willst du etwa in Konkurrenz gehen mit meinen fünf MIIFs?


----------



## boss3D (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das alte ist vor ein paar Wochen durch einen Stromschlag gestorben _(frag mich nicht, wie es dazu kommen konnte)_. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es auch den Prozi erwischt hätte, aber dem war nicht so. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich schon einen E7400 bestellt, der am WE, wenn ich den PC wieder zusammenbaue, das erste Mal zum Einsatz kommt und ich freue mich schon wahsninnig auf das OCn und Benchen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass mein gerade wieder zusammengebauter Rechner wieder angelaufen ist.
Keine Probleme.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine neue HW läuft endlich! Yippie!
Gestern gab es noch Probleme, nach dem BIOS-Update (1.0 -> 1.2; vom USB-Stick) wurde es schon etwas besser, aber Windows wollte immer noch nicht starten. Jetzt habe ich die Speicherspannung auf 1,8V angehoben und alles läuft Problemlos. Nachher installiere ich Windows 7 RC.


----------



## Mojo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Führerscheintheorie bestanden und jetzt muss ich heute nicht mehr in die Schule


----------



## Tecqu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen eine Stunde später Schule und eine früher aus. Hab jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr um 8 Schule gehabt


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Mass Effect übelst geil ist! Seit The Witcher ist mir kein so gutes Spiel mehr untergekommen und darum sind jetzt auch beide meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele.

Ich habe Mass Effect ja vor einem Jahr schon mal angefangen, aber da habe ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht durchgeblickt. Vor einer Woche habe ich es dann mal aus dem Schrank geholt, installiert und jetzt kapiere ich das Spielsystem.

Meine Empfehlung, wenn jemand gerade auf einen 2009er Top-Titel wartet und die Zeit überbrücken will: Mass Effect.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut total dass mein System jetzt high End ist
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne schöne PCI Soundkarte


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne schöne PCI Soundkarte


... die du in meinem [V]Thread findest.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Kann die denn auch EAX 5?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Kann die denn auch EAX 5?


X-Fi kann immer EAX 5.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Heidi rockt "Unter Volldampf"  .

Außerdem freut mich dass ich nächste Woche wahrscheinlich frei habe. <- zu viele Überstunden gesammelt


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich weis jetzt endlich warum meine Screenshots in der ESL net angezeigt werden - Format: PNG statt JPEG 

Match übrigens gewonnen, Gegner war allerdings ein Anfänger. Immerhin schon unter den Top 150 von 529 (ohne das jetzige match).


----------



## CentaX (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... Das ich satte 30/30 Punkte in der Mathearbeit habe und damit eine der beiden 1'en...


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> ... Das ich satte 30/30 Punkte in der Mathearbeit habe und damit eine der beiden 1'en...



"Nur" Insgesamt 30 Punkte ? Bei uns gibs meistens 50 Punkte und Aufwärts pro Arbeit.


----------



## CentaX (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Is wurscht, raus kommt so oder so ne 1 
War vllt nicht so umfangreich wie andere, wat weiß ich


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ein gewisser User gesperrt wurde - meine Fresse, manche Leute kapieren es aber auch gar nicht. 
Da denkst du dir echt, da sitzt irgendein 10-jaehriger vorm Bildschirm, macht nur ******** und lacht sich dabei ins Faeustchen..


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dass ein gewisser User gesperrt wurde - meine Fresse, manche Leute kapieren es aber auch gar nicht.
> Da denkst du dir echt, da sitzt irgendein 10-jaehriger vorm Bildschirm, macht nur ******** und lacht sich dabei ins Faeustchen..




ehm... du meinst nicht zufällig mich ???


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich meinen Zahnarzt Termin vorbei habe.
Acht Löcher in eineinhalb Stunden geflickt. Der sollte sich mal für nen Weltrekord anmelden ^^


----------



## computertod (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich meinen InformatikQuali überstanden habe, war einfacher als gedacht


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass es wieder 353er Wu´s in hülle und fülle gibt.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

1)Hardstyle dazu einfach nur abgehen-da hab ich immer so einen Bewegungsdrang
2)wieder Biken gehen
3)Tennis spielen morgen
4)Ferien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ BMW:

Nope. 
Diesmal nicht.  

@ topic:

Dass ich vorhin einen Nissan Pathfinder gefahren bin - hat uebelst gebockt, in dem Monster rumzuduesen..


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade total dass mein High End PC bald ne geile Sound Karte bekommt
Leider sieht der PC nicht gerade nach High End aus...Ein OEM Mini Case von HP


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe heute die Theorieprüfung bestanden! Jetzt steht dem Führerschein nicht mehr viel im Weg.


----------



## Pommes (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Theorieprüfung bestanden! Jetzt steht dem Führerschein nicht mehr viel im Weg.



Unterschätz die Prüfung nicht, die kann so schnell vorbei sein 
Btt: Endlich keinen Stress mehr


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Btt: Endlich keinen Stress mehr


So geht es mir jetzt auch. Die letzten Tage habe ich fast nur gelernt, jetzt habe ich die Prüfung hinter mir.


----------



## Tecqu (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

kein Stress mehr?! hehe.... Du wirst noch sehen was du für nen Stress vor der Praktischen haben wirst. Man, war ich da aufgeregt... Ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Glück und freie Straßen 
@ Topic: heute nichts mehr zu tun(oder tue das zu mindest)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich bin froh, das geld vom verkauf meiner 9600GT endlich angekommen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich ist meine 9800 GTX+ da. Die lass ich gleich falten. Später schraub ich den Kühler ab, um ihn zu reinigen und die WLP zu erneuern.


----------



## CentaX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dieses geile wetter!!! Wahahahaaaa 
Und Vadder is nich da. Wind kam am Anfang von der richtigen Seite, konnt am offenem Fenster stehen, dazu mal wieder richtig laut Mukke hören und dazu abgehen, ohne dass es jemand mitkriegt xD


----------



## Bond2602 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Juhu, praktische Führerscheinprüfung grad bestanden 

Jetzt nurnoch drauf warten, dass das Straßenverkehrsamt es noch vor Weihnachten schafft meine Eltern das 137. mal zu überprüfen


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nur noch zwei mal in die Berufsschule


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich, weil ich ab morgen eine Woche freies haus habe und meine 3870x2 wieder so geht, wie sie soll.


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich heute Schulfrei habe und den Praktischen Quali hinter mir habe


----------



## gdfan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich gerade unseren Schultriathlon als Klassenbester geschafft haben


----------



## CentaX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich grade die letzte schriftliche MSA- Prüfung absolviert hab! yayayay! Jetzt nur noch englisch mündlich ... und das ist bei mir nun wirklich kein Problem, da hab ich schon mindestens ne 2 sicher.


----------



## SLIKX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> dass ich heute Schulfrei habe und den Praktischen Quali hinter mir habe


na das dürfte ja ein Klaks gewesen sein


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass mir die Schnitzel zum Mittagessen gelungen sind.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass sich GTA 4 auf der Xbox 360 mit dem Controller Gott sei Dank weitaus besser spielt, als erwartet. Ich hatte schon mit einer viel schlimmeren Steuerung gerechnet [aufatme] ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lassreden (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich zu etwas zu tun habe ich Zähle die Minuten in dem Mich sein eigenes video schneiden und ins forum stellen wollte.

Und ich Freue mich darüber das ich in einem Clan bei CSS und ein paar anderen Gruppen beigetreten bin die Gegen HOMO sexuelle sind


----------



## computertod (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass mein EVGA Board zumindest anläuft


----------



## Gott des Stahls (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich jetzt wieder 50 Euro zur Verfügung hab,aber nicht weiß was ich von kaufen soll^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass meine Kinder endlich mal im Haushalt bzw Garten helfen, ohne dass ich sie tagelang dazu antreiben muss.
Kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass der Junge von mir seinen ersten PC bekommt und meine Tochter ihr erstes Handy.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX ist nach einem Monat Wartezeit endlich auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Lassreden (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich vergessen habe wie man singt xD


----------



## CentaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich vor einer Stunde einen nahezu perfekten 2h- Liveticker auf PSPSource beenden konnte, zur Pressekonferenz von Sony 
Tolles Gefühl, 10 comments sind jetzt schon unter der News gewesen, die mir danken und 2 PNs hab ich auch bekommen mit nem Dank drin... Da fühlt man doch, dass es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Er ist da


----------



## -NTB- (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

feierabend in einer h


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe grad gesehen dass ich Lebenslange Garantie auf den RAM habe  

Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400, 2x2GB, DDR2-800, CL5
Bring-In bis am 15.01.2092*


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Dremel da ist
Gleich mal an irgendwas rum dremeln


----------



## CentaX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine neue Fahne da ist...  Wird sich gut an der Wand machen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Das meine neue Fahne da ist...  Wird sich gut an der Wand machen^^


 
Meine Fahne ist immer da, die kann ich aber nicht an die Wand nageln.


----------



## CentaX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wer hat was von Nageln gesagt?! Damit mach ich Löcher rein 
Erst bügeln und dann kleb ich der eine 
(Achja, Alkohol- Fahnen zählen nicht xD)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Wer hat was von Nageln gesagt?! Damit mach ich Löcher rein
> Erst bügeln und dann kleb ich der eine
> (Achja, Alkohol- Fahnen zählen nicht xD)


 
Ich habe eine Milchschnitte-Fahne.


----------



## Lassreden (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Milchschnitte-Fahne.




und wiso kannst du die nicht nageln? 

Ich freu mich so total das ich alle meine Arbeiten geschrieben habe!


----------



## axel25 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein neues Board läuft und mir mein Vater erlaubt, den Combat Flight Simulator zu zocken


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade Fett dass mein Medusa NX Headset endlich da ist
Das kommt sogar mit dem onboardsound geil an


MfG....


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Mich freut gerade Fett dass mein Medusa NX Headset endlich da ist
> Das kommt sogar mit dem *onboardsound* geil an
> 
> 
> MfG....


 
Was für'n Sound?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja,der Onboard  Soundchip


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich das ich den, wenn man Kopfhörer benutzt, elend leisen Realtek Onboardsound endlich los bin. Dank Klinkenadapter wird das ganze jetzt durch meinen Denon gejagt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Naja,der Onboard Soundchip


 
Aus dem Onboarsoundchip kommen bessere Töne raus als aus dem Gehäuselautsprecher.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Medusa ist nicht leise, ich betreibe selber eins am Onboard-Soundchip. Hat aber auch einen eingebauten Verstärker mit USB-Stromversorgung.


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aus dem Onboarsoundchip kommen bessere Töne raus als aus dem Gehäuselautsprecher.




Lohnt sich den eine Soundkarte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Lohnt sich den eine Soundkarte?


 
Die Frage hättest du dir jetzt echt sparen können, nach meinem Post. 
Kauf dir eine X-Fi und erhöre den Unterschied.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne ASUS Xonar D1 wirds
Hab leider keinen PCIe x1 Slot frei also wirds nichts mit X-FI Titanium


----------



## CentaX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und nach 6 Monaten verkaufste dann die X-Fi und kaufst dir die Xonar, weil du die Treiber nicht mehr abkannst 
So gings mit mitm MP3- Player, 6 Monate und danach geschworen: Nie wieder Creative. Alles verbuggt, schlecht übersetzt etc. pp., sowas will ich dann nicht auch noch in meinem PC haben... Dort hab ich die Xonar mit deutlich weniger Treiberproblemen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Und nach 6 Monaten verkaufste dann die X-Fi und kaufst dir die Xonar, weil du die Treiber nicht mehr abkannst


 
He he he,
ich hab schon dutzende von X-Fi verbaut und noch nie Treiberprobleme gehabt. 
Aber zwei Xonars wollten nicht, daher umgetauscht gegen X-Fi.


----------



## boss3D (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich wider Erwarten heute doch noch ein Jobangebot für die heurigen Sommerferien bekommen habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich wider Erwarten heute doch noch ein Jobangebot für die heurigen Sommerferien bekommen habe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Raus mit den Details.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich wider Erwarten heute doch noch ein Jobangebot für die heurigen Sommerferien bekommen habe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das ist ja gut zu hören
Worum gehts?


----------



## boss3D (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Worum gehts?


Das willst du nicht wirklich wissen, aber ich sags trotzdem: Ich darf 2 Wochen lang den örtlichen Kindergarten putzen und Reparaturarbeiten durchführen, aber am Ende zählt ja eh nur das Geld und in der Hinsicht siehts nicht schlecht aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht wirklich wissen, aber ich sags trotzdem: Ich darf 2 Wochen lang den örtlichen Kindergarten putzen und Reparaturarbeiten durchführen, aber am Ende zählt ja eh nur das Geld und in der Hinsicht siehts nicht schlecht aus ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Viel Spaß her Hausmeister


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jawohl, das iPhone 3GS gibts ab 19.6. zu kaufen. Das will ich.....

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Falcony6886 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade total, dass Status Quo morgen in die Westfalenhalle kommt und dort endlich wieder abrocken!!!

Da kann ich den ganzen Alltagsrotz mal vergessen, abschalten und 2 Stunden rocken. Schöner wäre es, wenn Deep Purple nicht dabei wäre, denn schiefen Gesang kann ich auch bei DSDS im Fernsehen kriegen... 

Egal, hauptsache Francis und Rick rocken die Hütte!!! Let's Boogie!!!


----------



## kreids (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut es sehr das ich heute auf der arbeit befördert worden bin!

und zwar zum supervisior!!
mfg


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das der hier endlich da ist: Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nur dumm das ich das gute Stueck erst Montag bei meinem Kumpel abholen kann.


----------



## -NTB- (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

JUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHU
Nicht nur das ich geb habe!!!!
nein genau vor 1h ist mein alternate packet angekommen mit meinem neuem am3 pc!!!!!
(sry für die smilies und so on....naja gefühlsausbrüche kann und darf man nicht unterdrücken)


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine Sonnenbrille ist wieder "zusammen gebaut". Hat immerhin 80 € gekostet (Also die Brille)


----------



## N1lle (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mixh macht grad total happy das ich meine g15 endlich unter meinen fingern hab und da ich bald ne neue graka hab und das ich ne lehrstelle hab


----------



## Lee (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich Final Fantasy X durch habe


----------



## Gott des Stahls (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich Crysis WH durch hab.Und das ich gerade dabei bin mein altes Lego Star Wars an Freaks zu verkaufen und mir somit meine Soundkarte Leisten kann


----------



## Lassreden (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich Crysis WH durch hab.Und das ich gerade dabei bin mein altes Lego Star Wars an Freaks zu verkaufen und mir somit meine Soundkarte Leisten kann




wie lange hast du denn gebraucht? ich war in 5stunden durch


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lassreden schrieb:


> wie lange hast du denn gebraucht? ich war in 5stunden durch


 
Bei mir hats drei Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Lassreden (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir hats drei Wochen gedauert.



dann warst du wohl in der zwischen zeit in Moskau und in Kalifornien ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lassreden schrieb:


> dann warst du wohl in der zwischen zeit in Moskau und in Kalifornien ???


 
Nö, ich musste solange auf den Patch warten, damit ich es überhaupt starten konnte.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab so 10 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine Wakü Pumpe funktioniert, testlauf mit meinem 120er RAdi hab ich schon gemacht


----------



## N1lle (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich gleich was zu essen hab


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich total weil ich in 2 Wochen meinen Abschluss schreibe und dann erstmal 
fette bestellung bei Caseking.de und Alternate.de mache


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

habe gestern mein Noten für den Praktischen Quali Erfahren:
Informatik 1
KomminaktionstechnischerBereich 2
ergibt nen Schnitt von 1,5


----------



## highspeedpingu (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe gerade meine Jahres - Stromabrechnung aufgemacht und bekomme 11,-€ zurück.
Da springt doch am Sonntag glatt ´ne Bratwurst im Biergarten raus...


----------



## Lassreden (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich Strangelhold endlich Durch gespielt habe


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Auch wenn das hier nicht reinpaßt kann ich das irgendwie abstellen das ich jedesmal ne e-mail bekomme wenn mir einer ne PN schickt?Danke für hilfe


----------



## boss3D (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hier nicht reinpaßt kann ich das irgendwie abstellen das ich jedesmal ne e-mail bekomme wenn mir einer ne PN schickt?Danke für hilfe


Lord_Nikkon > Kontrollzentrum > Einstellungen ändern > die entsprechenden Häkchen entfernen
_
PS: Das hätte ein den Labber-Thread gepasst._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nulchking (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich 2 Tüten Haribos habe 
und diese genüsslich esse


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Danke boss3D


----------



## Owly-K (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mir gerade ein Geschwür, weil der Kreislauf meines WaKü-Erstlingswerks soeben 8h Testlauf erfolgreich beendet hat. Jetzt muss nur noch der daran hängende PC laufen, dann ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

EK Water Blocks empfiehlt einen 24h-Testlauf. Das stand in der Anleitung des AGBs.


----------



## Owly-K (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hat sich ohnehin vorerst erledigt: Das System überhitzt  Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> EK Water Blocks empfiehlt einen 24h-Testlauf. Das stand in der Anleitung des AGBs.



Diese 24h kann man gut zum Folden nehmen xD

Mich freut, dass Sonntag ist, ich keine Pflichten habe...und machen kann was und wie ich es will


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich ENDLICH mal 14 Punkte in Englisch geschrieben habe. 

...und dass ich heute wohl ein fieses XPS günstig bekomme.


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich jetzt wieder vista installiere, update und sichere 

eigentlich nicht wirklich aber egal


----------



## nulchking (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich grad legger gefrühstückt habe


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wie kann man nur Vista installieren und benutzen? Und wie kann man darüber noch froh sein?
Win7 ist viel besser.


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

öhh ganz einfach :O Vista is nich so schlecht wie alle sagen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich fand Vista auch mal gut. Aber dann habe ich Win7 installiert, seitdem habe ich Vista fast gar nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich für ArmA 2 nur 9,99 € bezahlt hab und so 40 € gespaart habe  solche trottel beim saturn.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was haste denn gemacht?! Aufkleber vertauscht?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Toxy schrieb:


> Was haste denn gemacht?! Aufkleber vertauscht?



Ja klaa Ich hab den kleber vom ArmA 1 genommen was 9,99 € gekostet hat und die beiden vertauscht


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

xD Nananana!^^

Leider kann man das beim Internetkauf nicht machen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Toxy schrieb:


> xD Nananana!^^
> 
> Leider kann man das beim Internetkauf nicht machen.



Jaa das stimmt. Aber ich kauf generell nicht online, denn weiso soll ich den gleichen preis zahlen, obwohl ich noch nicht einmal die hülle, cd und handbuch mit bekomme (Steam).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich würde gerne von einer fertig gefalteten 353er WU das 353er Etikett abmachen und ein 1888er draufkleben, leider geht das nicht.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mhhh...das will ich auch.
Vorallem will ich nicht, dass mein Rechner beim GuardedRun nen Bluescreen bringt! -.-


----------



## N1lle (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich Englisch mündlich 2er hab


----------



## N1lle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Alter ich ***** auf Doppelpost freu mich wie ein Eis im Urwald grade von Informatik Quali gekommen steht mein Phenom 2 vor da Tür xD


----------



## computertod (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@N1lle
und was schätzt für eine Note? ich hab vor den Pfingstferien geschrieben und ne 1 bekommen, glaub nich, dass noch einer so gut war

btt:
gestern kostete dieser enzo hier noch 53€, heute noch 43€
hoffentlich gehts so weiter^^


----------



## N1lle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ach hab jahresfortgangs note ne 1 von mir aus kanns en 5er sein aber denk ma isn 2


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich nur noch Kompetenzprüfung habe und dann für dieses Jahr fertig bin.


----------



## CentaX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute ein schöner Tag war.


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass die Schule morgen_ (wieder)_ später anfängt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich seit heute 6 Wochen Ferien habe

greetz


----------



## eVoX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Dass ich seit heute 6 Wochen Ferien habe
> 
> greetz



Das waren Zeiten

Naja, morgen noch, dann erstmal eine Woche Urlaub


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe morgen Schulfrei, alle 6 Stunden fallen aus!


----------



## Pommes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen Schulfrei, alle 6 Stunden fallen aus!



 Das hätte es bei uns in NRW ma geben müssen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die meisten meiner Mitschüler haben Schule, aber morgen fallen halt u.a. alle Kurse aus, in denen ich bin.


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich morgen nur 2 Stunden Schule hab, heißt 3 Stunden CS 1.6 zocken und dann ab nach Hause weiter CS:S zocken


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich das meine Schulzeit ab heute beendet ist 
Aber nur für ein paar Monate


----------



## Pommes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass morgen der 30.06.2009 ist


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ghostadmin: Du glücklicher, ich hab erst nen Monat später Ferien und dann auch noch 2 Wochen weniger als alle anderen


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut , dass ich in Mathe ne 2 im Zeugniss bekomme und , dass wir eine so geile Englischlehrerin haben die mit uns auf DEUTSCH Simpsons im Unterricht guckt .*freu* Und das ich am Wochenende mit Friends ins Schwimmbad gehe .


----------



## Pommes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schulen scheinen ja heutzutage Fun zu machen^^


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



JuliusFriedberg schrieb:


> dass wir eine so geile Englischlehrerin haben


Bei uns trifft das sogar wortwörtlich zu, die ist jünger als so mancher Schüler aus der Klasse 




light-clocker schrieb:


> Schulen scheinen ja heutzutage Fun zu machen^^


Wenn der Lehrer so verpeilt ist das man da sogar 1.6 im Unterricht zocken kann, ja 
Das war so geil als einer aus der Klasse, der direkt vor dem Lehrer saß, durch die Klasse geschrien hat "SCH*** CHEATER!"


----------



## EyeForce (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das es morgen geld gibt und ich endlich geschafft habe die 3rechner fertig zu bauen und zu installen^^


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Bei uns trifft das sogar wortwörtlich zu, die ist jünger als so mancher Schüler aus der Klasse





Ich habe nur noch am Donnerstag mündl. Kompetenzprüfung. Unterricht nicht mehr. 
@ Topic: Das freut mich.


----------



## CentaX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen Schulfrei, alle 6 Stunden fallen aus!



Bei mir sinds 7, Notenkonferenzen 
Mich freut, dass ich eine 4- in einer *Französisch*- Arbeit habe *yay* 
Aber auch nur, weil ich vieles 1:1 vom Nebenmann abgeschrieben hab... 

Uuund mich freut, dass mein Bässchen neue Saiten hat


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich morgen nur 2 Stunden Schule hab, heißt 3 Stunden CS 1.6 zocken und dann ab nach Hause weiter CS:S zocken



Suchti! Suchti! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich mal wieder nen neuen smile gefunden habe.. Die anderen sind ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Bilder bindet man übrigens mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Whoosaa: Na und?


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

jaja ich dachte es reicht das teil einfach reinzuziehen und die Adresse dann als IMG zu ziehen aber man muss ja erst Grafik anzeigen machen.. voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ maschine:

Kein Plan, ich bin nur grad gut drauf.. 

CS-Kiddie! Suchti! 

*duck und weg*


----------



## maschine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Eigentlich war das sogar gelogen, da mein PC in Einzelteilen zerstreut in meinem Zimmer liegt  Bin grad meine Wakü am einbauen deswegen könnte ich höchstens auf meinem alten PC CSS mit 35 fps zocken


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich eine 4- in einer *Französisch*- Arbeit habe *yay*


Ich hatte in der letzten Französich-Arbeit 8 Punkte (entspricht einer glatten 3).



> Aber auch nur, weil ich vieles 1:1 vom Nebenmann abgeschrieben hab...


Ich hatte im Realschul-Abgangszeugnis (10. Klasse) in Musik eine 2. Hätte ich bei den HÜs nicht abgeschrieben, wäre es eine 3 geworden. 

Die Schülerin neben mir wusste die Lösung meistens. Und man konnte supergut spicken. Es waren zwar Ordner zwischen den Schülern, aber dieser Sichtschutz funktioniert nicht so richtig. Die Musiklehrerin hat sehr oft woanders hingeguckt, sodass man unbemerkt spicken kann.
Die Mitschülerin hat zwar rumgemeckert, dass ich spicken würde, aber sie hatte keine Beweise. 

In einer Französisch-HÜ habe ich mal meinen Nebenmann abschreiben lassen und er mich dafür auch. Alleine hätte jeder von uns eine schlecht Note, so hat sich unser Wissen perfekt ergänzt und jeder hatte eine gute Note.


----------



## Pommes (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die vorraussichtlich gute Verfügbarkeit der G19 bei meinem Händl0r


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hätte auch gerne eine G19, meine Lidl-Tastatur ist Schrott. Aber erstmal müssen andere Sachen her: Sony Ericsson Xperia X1, Alpenföhn Nordwand, Mountainbike, ordentlich X1- und MTB-Zubehör.


----------



## joraku (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das die Amazon Lieferung angekommen ist.


----------



## N1lle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich verliebt bin aber in keinen pc xD


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich verliebt bin aber in keinen pc xD



Ich finde die PS3 auch schön.. 

..


----------



## Uziflator (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich verliebt bin aber in keinen pc xD



Das hab ich auch nur sie ist Verheiratet 

Ein Grund aber kein Hinderniss


----------



## N1lle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich finde die PS3 auch schön..
> 
> ..




Ich mein en Mädl aus fleisch und blut......

und außerdem würd ich mir die 360 holn ps3 sux


----------



## CentaX (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hatte in der letzten Französich-Arbeit 8 Punkte (entspricht einer glatten 3).



Streeeeber! 
I
90% in unserer Klasse werden Französisch nach der 11. eh nicht weitermachen... Ein Mädchen als Leistungskurs und 2 andere vllt Grundkurs, mehr denk ich aber nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Ich mein en Mädl aus fleisch und blut......
> 
> und außerdem würd ich mir die 360 holn ps3 sux



Warn Scherz, Junge..


----------



## N1lle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warn Scherz, Junge..



ne is voller ernst wart nur ab morgen steh ich vor deiner Tür xDDD ne war schon klar das es en scherz war


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> 90% in unserer Klasse werden Französisch nach der 11. eh nicht weitermachen.


Ich muss die ganze Oberstufe französisch machen, weil ich in der Mittelstufe auf der Realschule war und keine zweite Fremdsprache gelernt habe. Leider muss ich die 11. Klasse wiederholen, ich war so dumm und habe Chemie Leistung gewählt, womit ich auf die Fresse gefallen bin.


----------



## Pommes (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Leider muss ich die 11. Klasse wiederholen, ich war so dumm und habe Chemie Leistung gewählt, womit ich auf die Fresse gefallen bin.



Mit einer schlechten Note bleibt man aber nicht pappen


----------



## Uziflator (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Mit einer schlechten Note bleibt man aber nicht pappen



Ich mein ner 6 aber schon


----------



## Pommes (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Aber um ne 6 auf Zeugnis zu bekommen muss man ja schon ...................................


----------



## CentaX (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Unsere Franz- Lehrerin hat mir und noch jemandem auch angedroht, 6'en auf dem Zeugnis zu geben...
@Jever: Bei uns können die mit 3 Fremdsprechen schon ab der 11. mit Franz aufhören, die mit 2 Fremdsprachen können sich ab der 12. überlegen, ob sie es weitermachen oder nicht...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Mit einer schlechten Note bleibt man aber nicht pappen


2 Punkte (5) in Chemie, kann nicht ausgleichen (Bio LK 3, Englisch LK 4) -> Pech. Alles für den Müll. Durch die Wiederholung kann ich Chemie abwählen und Sozialkunde Leistung wählen.


----------



## N1lle (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich grad endigs hab en date für samstag um 2 in da früh zum "Kaffee rauchen"


----------



## Lassreden (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ab Smastag gibt es Meer JAAAAHHHH! ich hab den Salz geruch in der Luft schon vermisst und auf meinen Privat Strand werde ich braun mit 40grad im schatten....!


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Habe es geschaft das ich 5 wochen=25Tage Sommerurlaub bekomme + 4 Tage Weihnachten . 

und für 14Tage geht es an die SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!

und das die nächsten zwei großen LAN-party fest sind


----------



## CentaX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Eine 1 im Englisch- Diktat, ohne dafür gelernt zu haben 
1 Fehler... und dann wars echt "dEsaster" 
Seitdem ich "Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder" kenne, weiß ich eigl, wie das geschrieben wird, verdammte schei*e xD
Earthquakes hab ich beim korrigieren auch noch auf gut Glück verbunden und bei "ozonE layer" ist mir aufgefallen, dass da noch ein E hinkommt und ein Wort, measures, wurde buchstabiert, weil wir 201 Wörter hatten und das halt rausgenommen wurde. 3 Fehler, die ich grad so verhindert hab


----------



## joraku (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich die Kompetenzprüfung mit sehr gut rum gebracht habe.


----------



## N1lle (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das morgen nach da Arbeit die angebetene vorbei kommt


----------



## Cain (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich, weil ich endlich auch hier registriert bin und mich in den unendlichen Weiten dieses Forums herumtreiben kann.

GREEEEETZ @ ALL


----------



## Pommes (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der Blick auf den Kontoauszug


----------



## nulchking (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich 21° in meinem Zimmer hab, ich liebe den Regen ^^


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Cain schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, weil ich endlich auch hier registriert bin und mich in den unendlichen Weiten dieses Forums herumtreiben kann.
> 
> GREEEEETZ @ ALL



Freu dich auf den alltäglichen WAHNSINN (Vor allem in der Rumpelkammer)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Cain schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, weil ich endlich auch hier registriert bin und mich in den unendlichen Weiten dieses Forums herumtreiben kann.
> 
> GREEEEETZ @ ALL


 
Und das ganze schaffst du sogar mit nur einem Post.


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade tierisch, dass mein Rampage II Gene mit dem neuesten BIOS jetzt auch den Xeon 3520 mit vielen Multiplikatoren unterstützt.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich endlich eine GTX285 gefunden hab...
leider muss ich noch 100 Euro draufzahlen


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es das ich eine GTX285 hab und das ich in Kürze mein Diplomzeugnis bekomme =D


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich heute den letzten offiziellen Schultag hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Das ich heute den letzten offiziellen Schultag hatte.


 
Das heißt also, dass das grausame, unerbitliche und erbarmungslose Arbeitsleben dich nun mit seinen Klauen eingefangen hat?


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass das grausame, unerbitliche und erbarmungslose Arbeitsleben dich nun mit seinen Klauen eingefangen hat?




Nein, noch nicht. Ich mache noch 3 Jahre weiter.
Und dann mal schauen was ich studiere.  (Oder ob ich überhaupt studiere)
Mmh, nein würde ich aber auch nicht zu arbeit sagen. Geld kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe gerade eine Mail gekriegt:


> Die Lastschrift für die Mitgliedschaft in der Piratenpartei wurde heute (03.07.09) Veranlasst.
> Vielen Dank dem neuen Piraten
> m.f.G.
> Ansgar Veltens
> Schatzmeister LV RLP


----------



## Pommes (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Currywurst morgen auf der Arbeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich würde ja gerne als Matratzentester arbeiten. 
Den ganz Tag auf der Arbeit schlafen und dafür bezahlt werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht. Ich mache noch 3 Jahre weiter.
> Und dann mal schauen was ich studiere.  (Oder ob ich überhaupt studiere)



Genau wie ich.
lol


----------



## Jeezy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das kommt auf meine to-do-Liste


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schon wieder ein paar, die sich von meinen Steuergelder in Saus und Braus leben wollen.


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

und das freut dich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



psyco schrieb:


> und das freut dich?


 
Wieso sollte mich das freuen?


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

weil das der " Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread" ist


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich über mein noch laufendem Mod aus der Sig......


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich das mein Mod bald anläuft

||
\ /


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



psyco schrieb:


> weil das der " Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread" ist


 
Jep, ich freue mich riesig.


----------



## Xyrian (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab wieder entdeckt, wie toll Stereo-Sound ist  Hatte ich seit fast nem Jahr nicht, aber jetzt hab ich meinen Schreibtisch aufgeräumt  Musik klingt viel toller, wenn die nicht aus einem Gerümpelhaufen kommt!


----------



## N1lle (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

meine freundin freut mich total und dieser grammatikalisch unsinniger Satz


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Bin seit zwei Minuten Zuhause und jetzt regnet es aus Kübeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Bin seit zwei Minuten Zuhause und jetzt regnet es aus Kübeln


 
Und das freut dich? 
Bei mir scheint die Sonne, es sind 24°.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das freut dich?
> Bei mir scheint die Sonne, es sind 24°.


 

War ja auch Mitternacht ^^


Jetzt hat es 18° und es regnet, perfektes Wetter für einen freien Tag -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



taks schrieb:


> War ja auch Mitternacht ^^
> 
> 
> Jetzt hat es 18° und es regnet, perfektes Wetter für einen freien Tag -.-


 
Dann lass dich volllaufen und der Tag ist auch perfekt.


----------



## Supanova93 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich, dass ihr euch alle freut und dass ich gestern meine CPU auf 4,0ghz geschafft habe.. ^^


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann lass dich volllaufen und der Tag ist auch perfekt.


 

So habe ich mir meine Tagesplanung auch vergestellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Supanova93 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass ihr euch alle freut und dass ich gestern meine CPU auf 4,0ghz geschafft habe.. ^^


 
Freut mich, dass du deine CPU auf 4GHz gekriegt hast, du willst sie aber nicht dauerhaft so laufen lassen, oder?


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Supanova93 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass ihr euch alle freut und dass ich gestern meine CPU auf 4,0ghz geschafft habe.. ^^



Mich freut, das dich dann bestimmt die Stromrechnung und die Abwärme in deinem Zimmer freut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Mich freut, das dich dann bestimmt die Stromrechnung und die Abwärme in deinem Zimmer freut.


 
Ihn freut es, dass seine Eltern den Strom zahlen und er einen Ventilator hat.


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, das meine Eltern auch noch den Strom bezahlen.
(Mal schauen wie das ist, wenn ich einen etwas Leistungsfähigeren PC habe? )
Mich freut ebenfalls, das die ArmA2 Demo fertig geladen hat. Nun versucht Steam, die Demo zu starten.


----------



## Pommes (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ^ endlich die Intention seines Namens verstanden hat


----------



## computertod (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich im Quali nen Schnitt von 2,33 geschafft habe, dabei wollte ich doch 2,0 -.-


----------



## Tecqu (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freud grad, dass bald ferien sind und ich heute meine letzte Lateinschulaufgabe geschrieben habe.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freuts, dass in der woche kaum noch hausaufgaben in der schule anfallen, die eh niemand macht^^


----------



## Procompsognathus (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich jetzt 0,025k hab


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



iceman650 schrieb:


> mich freuts, dass in der woche kaum noch hausaufgaben in der schule anfallen, die eh niemand macht^^



bin der gleichen meinung ;D


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ein paar Kumpels und ich morgen einen Ganztags-Ausflug in den Europapark machen. Wird über geil..


----------



## mr_sleeve (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich in den Sommerferien Urlaub mach ^^


----------



## Jeezy (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ein paar Kumpels und ich morgen einen Ganztags-Ausflug in den Europapark machen. Wird über geil..


dann kannste ja nen abstecher nach Offenburg machen


----------



## Pommes (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ein paar Kumpels und ich morgen einen Ganztags-Ausflug in den Europapark machen. Wird über geil..



Europapark


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jeezy schrieb:


> dann kannste ja nen abstecher nach Offenburg machen



Na unbedingt..


----------



## N1lle (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ulgy 53 Jeezy wie bekomm ich den sponge smilie hierrein?`??


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

zeugniss bekommen und  ab gehts in die neunte klasse


----------



## Tecqu (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

sleeves bekommen und ab gehts ins gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Tecqu schrieb:


> sleeves bekommen und ab gehts ins gehäuse


 
leeres Glas und ab gehts in den Keller.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ferien! w00t! 

1 Woche totalen Schmarrn jetzt, quasi Projektwoche, dann eine Woche zuhause chillen, während die anderen Sozialpraktikum haben (), und dann noch 2 Tage Schule, an denen wir wahrscheinlich besoffen hingehen werden..


----------



## LOGIC (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nach Zeugnis konferenz im schulhaus randalieren


----------



## N1lle (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich Onkel geworden bin meinen Quali mit 3,05 bestanden habe meine Freundin die geilste is und ich morgen zum Mc Donalds fahre nachm ** Dachau


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich alle Patches für Crysis Wars gesaugt habe und schon eine Map gezockt habe.


----------



## CentaX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen Zeugnisse abholen, evtl. da nochmal ne Freundin sehen, die ihr Praktikum hatte die letzten 3 Wochen und danach Party (Vadder is dann auch nicht da )


----------



## Lee (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich nur noch 3 Wochen Schule habe


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

^^... Ich hab schon ein monat ferien am 17.07, und am 21.08 fängt die schule erst wieder an


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen ist Dropkick Murphys Konzert


----------



## Tecqu (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen später Schule und nur noch 2 einhalb wochen bis zu den Ferien


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

.. dass man mit dem heutigen Windoof Installer mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig installieren kann. Hat mich früher immer ewig aufgeregt, dass man mit der anderen Sache erst warten musste, bis man mit der einen Sache fertig war..


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine Freundin morgen zu mir kommt und das mit nem Trägerlosen kleid das so kurz wie ein mini rock ist


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Das meine Freundin morgen zu mir kommt und das mit nem Trägerlosen kleid das so kurz wie ein mini rock ist



Kannst du hellsehen oder woher weißt du das ?


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ja kann ich sie hat gesagt wenn schönes wetter is kommt se in dem kleid und morgen hats bei uns 30 grad xD


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> ja kann ich sie hat gesagt wenn schönes wetter is kommt se in dem kleid und morgen hats bei uns 30 grad xD



Na dann viel spaß


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Das meine Freundin morgen zu mir kommt und das mit nem Trägerlosen kleid das so kurz wie ein mini rock ist



*Neidischbin*


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Na dann viel spaß



den werden WIR haben


> *Neidischbin*


weiß nicht ob sie es überhaupt brauchen wird


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> den werden WIR haben
> 
> weiß nicht ob sie es überhaupt brauchen wird



Hier sind kleine Kinder unterwegs. Bitte nicht so 2-Deutig


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Hier sind kleine Kinder unterwegs. Bitte nicht so 2-Deutig




och komm also en 7 jähriger zb checkt des sicher net und außerdem lieber  zweudeutig als den ganzen dreck direkt ausschreiben  Wortspielchen sind viel lustiger


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Also mir sind noch andere Spielchen lieber als Wortspiele So schön mit Erdbeeren und Sahne


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

*Sotualsobich7Jahrealtwär*

Womit habt ihr denn Spaß?Darf ich mitspielen?


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Also mir sind noch andere Spielchen lieber als Wortspiele So schön mit Erdbeeren und Sahne




Sie wollte schokosoße mitnehmen.....


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Na dann viel Spaß^^ Bei uns zu Hause stört immer unsere kleine Tochter, da sind solche Spielchen momentan Mangelware....


----------



## N1lle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

xDDD werd ich haben ----


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß^^ Bei uns zu Hause stört immer unsere kleine Tochter, da sind solche Spielchen momentan Mangelware....



Tja,du hast es so gewollt
Du musst wohl ne Weile warten bis das wieder in Gewohnte maße ausartet mit euren Spielchen


----------



## N1lle (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

einfach vorm fernseh setzen die meisten Kinder gehn da net weg


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nur das die kleine erst 8 Monate alt ist^^
Kannst ja mal in meine Sig gucken. So sieht das aus, wenn du nicht aufpasst^^ Aber unsere war ein Wunschkind


----------



## N1lle (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ah des is was andres aber mit Kind hab ich Zeit hab gerade andre Probleme wie man im Was nervt euch gerade total Thread sehen kann............


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade Total, dass mein neues Case auf dem Weg zu mir ist und heute ankommt.
Endlich kein Scheppern mehr bei starker Festplattenaktivität.


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine Geforce 7950GX2 endlich gekommen ist, gleich einbauen, wakü befüllen und dann benchen


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Smile Empty Soul - L.A. River auf youtube, yaaay!
Das runtersaugen wird bloß schwierig, Audio- Quali ist immer unter aller Sau -.- Wirds halt aufgezeichnet...


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@CentaX
wieso? lads halt als vid via share-tube.de


----------



## joraku (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute Abend offizielle Abschlussfeier ist und ich mein Zeugnis, inclusive Preis bekomme.


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

IIIIIIIIH, ein Streber:loll:


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Das heute Abend offizielle Abschlussfeier ist und ich mein Zeugnis, inclusive Preis bekomme.



Das is nicht zufällig mal ein neuer PC?
Die 8600GT ist heute nicht mehr ganz so schnell^^


----------



## roadgecko (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread



Das dass Bauchmuskeltraining nicht umsonst ist  (Ich mag diese Banane ^^)


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Das is nicht zufällig mal ein neuer PC?
> Die 8600GT ist heute nicht mehr ganz so schnell^^



Warhead läuft auf Mittel ruckelfrei. 
Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld um sich immer neue Hardware zu kaufen, ich als Schüler erst recht nicht... naja, Ende des Jahres, nach dem Führerschein (unverschämt, was sowas kostet) gibts was neues.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Alle Artikel sind ab Lager lieferbar.
> 
> Der Versand ist geplant für Montag, 20.07.2009



Hört sich doch gut an. Ich hoffe Mittwoch ist der Artikel endlich da


----------



## Pommes (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab endlich ne Schokoladenblume gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich würde es super freue, wenn endlich mal einer seinen Avatar austauscht.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde es super freue, wenn endlich mal einer seinen Avatar austauscht.



Wieso, was hast du gegen mein Ava ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut absolut und total diese Email von Cyberport:



> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass Ihre Bestellung rechtzeitig eingegangen ist und Sie eine der Windows 7 Home Premium E Vorverkaufslizenzen erhalten werden.




Jetzt schreibe ich auch noch ne Mail an Notebooksbilliger ob da auch alles geklappt hat und dann freu ich mir nen Keks


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wieso, was hast du gegen mein Ava ?


Er meint doch seinen eigenen langweiligen Avi ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich weil ich grad shoppen war und nu meine ganze Kohle wech ist


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich grade die 3 140mm Xigmateks für die Front und eine Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB gekauft habe


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.



Awesome


----------



## Pommes (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich bin ausgeschlafen


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Awesome



Freue dich da mal nicht zu früh. 

Das ich die Ferien genießen kann.


----------



## Lee (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut der super leckere von mir gebackene Schokoladenkuchen, den ich gerade esse


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass ich gleich zu meiner freundinn fahre und dann heute abend mit ihr in fun parc


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...das in weniger als zwei Stunden der Grill auf Hochtouren läuft.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich gerade auf ner Lan hock und inet hab 
3 tage lan FTW


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Freue dich da mal nicht zu früh.
> 
> Das ich die Ferien genießen kann.



Keine Stunde später kahm das Paket. Keine 24h sind zwischen Abholung des Pakets und Zustellung vergangen


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Momentan absolut nichts.........


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das is bald meine Freundin wieder sehe!


----------



## Tecqu (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade, das ich in meinem Sysprofile 3k views hab und sich spammen doch lohnt


----------



## Lee (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute endlich mein neues Gamepad und meine neue HDD kommen


----------



## computertod (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich HTML kann


----------



## N1lle (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> das ich HTML kann




GZ................


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe heute die Fahrprüfung bestanden! 
Darauf muss ich gleich mit einem Jever Fun anstoßen und dann losfahren.


----------



## joraku (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Fahrprüfung bestanden!
> Darauf muss ich gleich mit einem Jever Fun anstoßen und dann losfahren.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Das freut mich.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

THX x


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Scheinchen! Kann mich noch dran erinnern, als ich meinen bekommen habe
Aber fahr bitte nicht gleich gegen einen Baum
Hab da schon genug Sachen gehört.....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Unfallrate der 17-Jährigen ist dank Begleitung sehr gering. Jetzt kann ich noch ca. ein halbes Jahr begleitet fahren, dann werde ich 18.


----------



## b00naqua (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine neue Hardware gekommen ist.


----------



## Tecqu (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein PC trotz falscher Verkabelung noch funktioniert und ich nach drei wochen endlich meinen alten Ersatzpc wieder für die nächste Zeit in den Ruhestand schicken kann


----------



## Player007 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich mein DSL von 6000 auf 20000 erhöht habe, ohne nur einen Cent mehr zu bezahlen 

Gruß


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das wir bald auf 1&1 umsteigen...


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das wir bald auf 1&1 umsteigen...



Freu dich da mal nicht zu früh 

Ich sprech aus erfahrung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Freu dich da mal nicht zu früh
> 
> Ich sprech aus erfahrung


 
Er hat ja extra auch "bald" geschrieben und kein Datum genannt.


----------



## DanielX (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich meien Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler im Sack habe.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das nächste Woche die restlichen Teile kommen und ich dann endlich mit meinem Kofferraumausbau beginnen kann^^
Mache dazu auch ein Tagebuch, mal sehen, ob sich für sowas jmd. interessiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe vorhin billigen Sex gehabt... 
und diesemal sogar nicht mit mir selbst.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin billigen Sex gehabt...
> und diesemal sogar nicht mit mir selbst.



Ist billig an den Preis oder die Qualität gerichtet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist billig an den Preis oder die Qualität gerichtet ?


 
Der Preis war happig und die Qualität durchwachsen, aber immerhin kein Gelaberne danach.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Preis war happig und die Qualität durchwachsen, aber immerhin kein Gelaberne danach.



Preis = Geld oder "Anstregungen" ?

BTT: Meine neuen Smileys ^^ 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab noch mehr


----------



## joraku (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das es heute abend ein chilliger Abend wird.


----------



## RedBrain (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich ein neue ava habe


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Downsampling wieder geht :>
Es lag... am Kabel >_>


----------



## Pommes (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

KaabÖÖL?
Mich freut, dass ich den zweiten Gegner in Anno weggepfeffert hab


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich morgen mit meinen Leutchen wieder mal was trinken geh.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich endlich die LEDs des Frontpanels gegen orange getauscht habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das Downsampling wieder geht :>
> Es lag... am Kabel >_>


 
Immer diese Verdächtigungen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nix Verdächtigungen.. Tatsachen


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ghostis , von dir hätte ich sowas ja echt nicht erwartet 

So ich freu mich ,mein sehr improvisierter-PC funzt nun endlich .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> So ich freu mich ,mein sehr improvisierter-PC funzt nun endlich .


Die Wakü, an der ich gebastelt habe, funzt jetzt auch endlich. Morgen Nachmittag, wenn der 24h-Testlauf vorbei ist, schalte ich den PC an, installiere noch ein paar Sachen und gebe ihn seinem Besitzer.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

In 2wochen 60kg Trockeneis Benchen^^ Das wird bestimmt richtig lustig vllt. mit punkten.


----------



## n0stradamus (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was viel besseres - die Beckenmeisterschaften in Rom haben begonnen! 
Und Paul Biedermann hat nen Weltrekord geschwommen *froi*


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich finde, die sollten die Anzüge verbieten und wieder in Badehose antreten.
Und die Frauen in Bikinis.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hatte die letzten Tage in der Ereignisanzeige immer die Fehlermeldung: 
"Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Harddisk5\D gefunden."
Natürlich die dazugehörigen Bluescreens!
Wobei das von Harddisk 1 - 7 ging... Ich hab´aber nur 2 Festplatten...

DER KARTENLESER WAR´S! Jetzt geht wieder alles schön


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich, dass ich auf der Welt bin und nicht runterfalle


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das ich am wochenende nach leipzig zu games convention 2009 fahre


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich freu mich das ich am wochenende nach leipzig zu games convention 2009 fahre



WTF Da haben sie aber schön die Games Convention verunstaltet. Sehs grad auf der HP. Ma schau´n wie die GamesCom wird.


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wurde ganzschön gekürzt.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich wohl diese Woche meinen PC bekomme.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich kein Gehäuselüfter in mein Antec Sonata!!! Die Lüfter zu entfernen hat 10min gebraucht. 

1: Antec 120mm Lüfter
2: PAPST 4412 FGL 120mm Lüfter

Grund: Höllenlärm. 

Mini-Problem-1: Es wird ein bisschen wärmer. Laut Temperaturüberwachung sind meine Hardware im grünen bereich.
GPU: 40° (idle)
CPU: 39° (idle)
CHIPSET: 64°
HDD: 39° (idle)
Das muss man aufpassen.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

FFFFEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Rechner läuft wieder... und da soll nochmal einer sagen Nvidia-treiber wären gut...


----------



## computertod (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das meine CPU beim Konvertieren von 3 Filmen gleichzeitig @ 100% Last @1800Mhz nicht über 50°C geht


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich bis morgen noch vom Arzt aus Krank geschrieben bin


----------



## Xrais (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

wie gut das essen gleich schmecken wird


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das ich bis morgen noch vom Arzt aus Krank geschrieben bin



Möp... hast du denn keine Ferien?


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich heute meine Canon Eos 1000D und einen 22"er bekommen habe


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ferien fangen bei uns erst Freitag an, Bayern halt


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine Eltern mir ein neus Fahrrad gekauft habn


----------



## Tecqu (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich ab heute sechs wochen frei hab. FÄRIEN


----------



## RedBrain (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Tecqu schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich ab heute sechs wochen frei hab. FÄRIEN


schade, dass ich nur 3 Wochen Ferien habe


----------



## joraku (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich heute den neuen Harry Potter im Kino anschauen werde.
Hoffentlich ist er gut...


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@joraku habe ihn schon gesehen 

mich freut das es heute draußen schön warm ist , hoffentlich kann ich baden


----------



## boss3D (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Das ich heute den neuen Harry Potter im Kino anschauen werde.
> Hoffentlich ist er gut...


Wenn du mit 0 Erwartungen hingehst, kann es sein, dass du ihn gut findest ... 

Ich will nichts verraten, aber soviel sei gesagt: Es ist der schlechteste Potter-Film von allen.

@ Topic
Dass ich endlich rausgefunden habe, warum meine 360er keine mp4s abspielen wollte. Jetzt gehts.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freug gar nix ,vorllam nicht das ich ab nächster Woche wieder zur Schule darf


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hmm naja, wer früher Ferien hat muss auch früher in die Schule ;D Mich freut, dass meine CPU jetzt schön stromsparend und kühl läuft (ich glaube sie freut sich auch nach solanger Tortur).


----------



## computertod (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass heute der letze Schultag war, dass ich mein Qualizeugniss bekommen hab und in manchen Fächern doch besser bin als erwartet und der Qualischnitt von 2,3


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich auch ab heut 6 Wochen schulfrei hab 
Zu schön um wahr zu sein^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass ich heute Sturmfrei habe

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Das ich heute den neuen Harry Potter im Kino anschauen werde.
> Hoffentlich ist er gut...


 
Wie war er denn nun?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich meinen PC doch schon heute in das Midgard verfrachten kann. Ich liebe DHL


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das die Sonne scheint und ein herrlich warmer Samstag mir bevorsteht


----------



## RedBrain (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Endlich kein Gehäuselüfter in mein Antec Sonata!!! Die Lüfter zu entfernen hat 10min gebraucht.
> 
> 1: Antec 120mm Lüfter
> 2: PAPST 4412 FGL 120mm Lüfter
> ...



Meine Hardware sind von Antec Sonata zum Rebel 9 Value Edition umgezogen.

GPU: 30° (idle)
CPU: 30° (idle)
Chipset: 52°
HDD: 30° (idle)

Endlich bessere Kühlung als vorher, die Lüfter sind am rauschen (leicht hörbar).


----------



## Easy_E (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mein pc wieder läuft..ohne abstürze


----------



## HollomaN (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...das die neue PC Games Hardware heute im Briefkasten war.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jup


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was mich freut?

Ich hab jetzt erst mal für 3 Wochen Urlaub 

In meinem Urlaub bin ich für 12 Tage in Irland auf einer Rundreise 

Dadurch hab ich auch genügend Zeit zum fotografieren


----------



## joraku (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war er denn nun?



Ich fand ihn nicht schlecht. Vor allem das Zwischenmenschliche war sehr gut dargestellt. Nur das Ende ist ******


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich über ein eiskaltes Schöfferhofer ;D


----------



## Tecqu (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich einen echt geilen Tag hinter mir habe


----------



## ghostadmin (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich ne PN bekommen habe


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der kommende P55 Chipsatz, und die Boards von EVGA. Die Ci5 natürlich auch mal schauen wie die sich schlagen^^


----------



## joraku (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ich ne PN bekommen habe



Habe auch eine bekommen... Spam 
@ Topic: Das ich jetzt Crysis Wars zocken werde


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ichs endlich geschafft habe mein Tagebuch zu posten


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nächste Woche meinem kleinen Pc zu bekommen!


----------



## Da_Frank (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich gleich mal weg komm vom PC^^


----------



## Tom3004 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ist aber warscheinlich noch nichts geworden...^^Ich geh auch gleich mal weg...


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Videos auf der neuen PCGH DVD - Henner Schröder ist einfach hammer


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich 67800 VirtualMarks geschafft habe Und der bisherige Weltrekord bei 38284 liegt Wer es nicht glaubt muss bloß in mein Tagebuch gucken


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich 67800 VirtualMarks geschafft habe Und der bisherige Weltrekord bei 38284 liegt Wer es nicht glaubt muss bloß in mein Tagebuch gucken


 
Genau, in dein Tagebuch muss ich mal wieder gucken, mal sehen was es neues gibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein altes FF Theme jetzt auch im 3.5er funktioniert^^


----------



## TwilightAngel (3. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein guter alter P4 heute seine erste F@H-WU zu Ende gefolded hat.


----------



## RedBrain (3. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hat.PC-Tische umgestellt, haufen ALTERNATE Kartons und Sharkoon Verpackung ins Keller. Mein PC sauber aufgebaut.

Es hat ganze 3 Stunden gedauert und dann bin ich am Schwitzen ohne Ende!

Mein 250mm Seitenlüfter von 3 Pin auf Molex umgesteckt. Ergebnis: nForce Chipsatz ist 6-8°C kühler, da Passivkühlung.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich mir vorhin die Battlefield 2 Complete Edition für 16,95 inkl. Versand gekauft habe Dann kann ich endlich mit vielen Kumpels mit TeamSpeak zocken. Bisher gabs für mich immer Crysis Multiplayer und Crysis Wars. Aber alleine gegen alle^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Müssen sich mal die Crysis Wars Spieler zusammen im Spiel Treffen und dann die anderen fertig machen^^


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das wär mal was


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gab hier ja mal einen Thread dafür der is bloß verschollen


----------



## joraku (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Müssen sich mal die Crysis Wars Spieler zusammen im Spiel Treffen und dann die anderen fertig machen^^



Yeah, müssen wir mal machen!
Auf der Steel Mill Map^^ Alle hoch auf das Snipergebäude. 
Bloß schwierig, das alle in ein Team kommen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ja leider und denn mal den Eisflug versuchen=unbesiegbar


----------



## N1lle (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich Toxy im Superfib eingeholt habe und das feier ich so  	      Mann ich liebe dieses teil


----------



## Da_Frank (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich morgen wieder um halb 8 aufstehn darf


----------



## nyso (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich endlich in der Top1000 beim F@H-Team bin^^


----------



## 8800 GT (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das ich morgen wieder um halb 8 aufstehn darf


wieso?


----------



## DanielX (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab gerade gelesen das ich mir morgen "Windows 7" runter laden kann, schön wenn man im MSDN ist.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

freu mich dass freitag mein neues ud5 von gigabyte ankommt...samt einer barracuda und ner wd passport arctic...


----------



## Da_Frank (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



8800 GT schrieb:


> wieso?



Weil ich Mitarbeiter bei ner Freizeit im Nachbardorf bin


----------



## 8800 GT (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mein Handy ist daaa


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich das hier gefunden habe

So, nachdem True's AntiVir einen Virus gemeldet hat habe ich den Link vorsichtshalber entfernt. Es gab zwar bisher bei keinem anderen User eine Warnung und von Anti Vir halte ich sowieso nichts, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## eVoX (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass die Bulli endlich wieder losgeht


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich das hier gefunden habe
> My Brute



Au man, diese Links sollte man echt verbieten, das gab in anderen Foren schon Stress..


----------



## joraku (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das jetzt in 2 Minuten eine Mini-Lan mit meinem Bruder und meinem Freund startet^^ 
bin dann weg -.-


----------



## Pommes (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Urlaub


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich das hier gefunden habe


 
*Vorsicht der link ist virenverseucht *

*Edit: link entfernt*

Mich freud das ich endlich ein Tool gefunden habe mit dem ich beide X 1950 pro takten kann* *


----------



## computertod (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass mein Headset endlich gekommen ist 
endlich so Musik hören wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## Da_Frank (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich zur Auswahl des schlechtesten Mitarbeiter der Woche steh


----------



## grubsnek (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

die Lasagne im Ofen


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das is heute mein AMD T-shirt anhab, bzw. gleich anziehen werde.

Wenn man halt beim Support schleimt un nich erwähnt dass man nen Intel Prozzi drinnehat bekommt man da nen nettes Packet


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

..das mein Vorgesetzter Heute nicht auf Arbeit ist und ich nen Chilligen Tag bei uns in der EDV Abteilung habe und mich heute um so sachen wie diesen thread kümmern kann ohne das gleich einer hinter einem steht und einen mit fragen löchert, wie: "was bringt dir das!" oder "kannst du das nicht in deiner Freizeit machen?" und so weiter ....


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass meine feste Zahnklammer nun endgültig einer losen weichen musste


----------



## Pommes (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Zahnklammer 
Wo sagt man dat denn


----------



## Luigi93 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich die Main im alten Design erreiche.


----------



## CentaX (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ist wirklich ein Grund zum Feiern 
Fand das neue Design nicht so pralle. Unübersichtlich (fand ich jedenfalls), die Werbung rechts war nervig (so ist sie links und ohne scrollen nicht sichtbar) und die Uhrzeiten fehlten mir...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, das heut n paar Kumpels da ist und gleich schön Pizza gegessen wird^^ anschließend schön in der Scheune übernachten


----------



## Jeezy (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freunt das ich vorhin meinen Ausbildungsvertrag unterschieben hab
Und das beste ist es ist mein Traumberuf seit ich klein bin


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gratz
Und welcher Job is dat?
Doch nicht Barkeeper in ner Dance Bar?


----------



## Jeezy (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

nö Automobilkaufmann


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jeezy schrieb:


> nö Automobilkaufmann


 
Bei Matchbox?


----------



## Jeezy (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ne bei playmobil


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Bound in Blood wider Erwarten in 1280 x 800 und den höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen auf meinem Laptop nahezu flüssig läuft ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass Bound in Blood wider Erwarten in 1280 x 800 und den höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen auf meinem Laptop nahezu flüssig läuft ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
DirectX 9 sei dank.


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DirectX 9 sei dank.


Kann man wohl sagen und es sieht traumhaft gut aus ...  

Zum Glück läuft das Game ohne DVD und so habe ich es von meinem Bruder zum Installieren bekommen. Wieder 65 € für die schweineteure Xbox 360-Version gespart.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kann man wohl sagen und es sieht traumhaft gut aus ...


 
Ich sage seit Jahren, dass DX9 gut aussieht und noch Reserven bietet.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

DX9 ftl, DX10.1/11 ftw!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> DX9 ftl, DX10.1/11 ftw!


 
Was bedeutet ftl?


----------



## Jeezy (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

for the loose?


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und ftw ?....man bin ich alt...darum K.i.m.d.B.z.

und das freud mich jetzt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Du hast es erraten.


----------



## Pommes (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich FC 2 durchabe


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Dass ich FC 2 durchabe


Na da kann man echt nur Respekt sagen ... 
Mir ist das Spiel schon nach 5 Stunden zu blöd bzw. zu langweilig geworden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pommes (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jo ich hab auch seit, wann kam dat Spiel raus?, Oktober 08 drangesessen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Henry den Ratten Thread zugemacht hat


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was denn für ein Ratten Thread?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jemand hat gemeint, eine Schlange frisst Rattenfleisch, trinkt Wasser und kriegt Sonnenlicht ab und produziert Schlangengift, also müsste man Schlangengift selber herstellen können, indem man Rattenfleisch in Wasser legt und es beleuchtet.
Von den biochemische Prozessen hat diese Person anscheinend keine Ahnung.


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

^^ja super....eine Kuh frißt Gras ...trinkt Wasser und steht blökend auf der weide und gibt nachher Milch ......wenn ich jetzt grass mit wasser misch und das ne Weile lang anblöcke verwandelt sich das dann auch in Milch ?

Hmm vllt klappt es ja doch besser wenn ich Wasser in den bong kipp und das Gras darin rauche dann ne Weile Bullshit laver ....dann bekomme ich bestimmt ein Glas Milch zur entgiftung 

Und mich freud das ich nicht der dümmste auf der Welt bin


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

LOL Solch einen Blödsinn habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gehört


----------



## N1lle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich auf montag da gibts bier


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich auf sonntag da gehts für zwei tage in urlaub

hör auf zu spamen du ts noob


----------



## N1lle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hier is grad gute stimmung -.-


----------



## Pommes (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wieder so eine unsinnige IG weg


----------



## joraku (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Na da kann man echt nur Respekt sagen ...
> Mir ist das Spiel schon nach 5 Stunden zu blöd bzw. zu langweilig geworden.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Mich freut, das ich noch 5 Stunden länger durchgehalten habe.


----------



## Tecqu (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade, dass ich auf einer Lan-party bin und ich immer mit dem Laden der erste bin


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass am Montag meine TV-Karte gelifert wird! Ich denke der UPS-Mann wird so morgends schon kommen! Und mein Vater will das Braun garnet sehen der hat nämlich Urlaub!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich eine 353er WU falten darf.


----------



## taks (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es dass ich noch zwei Tage arbeiten muss und dann gehts ans Frequency Festival


----------



## joraku (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Lasagne im Ofen.


----------



## CentaX (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Ava jetzt ENDLICH so aussieht, wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab ... Das Albumcover passt aber auch zu gut  Die Farbe vom Hintergrund passt so schon ganz gut in die Spalte links... ich habs halt gern, wenn man keinen/kaum einen Übergang sieht.

e: Verdammt. Jetzt kommen mir Zweifel... den oberen Teil wegmachen? Gnah.


----------



## Pommes (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> den oberen Teil wegmachen? Gnah.



Ja mach den Kopf mal ruhig weg, denn Köpfe sind hier veboten und generell ein gewagtes vorhaben. Außerdem kann das Bild Vandalismus auslösen


----------



## CentaX (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Ja mach den Kopf mal ruhig weg, denn Köpfe sind hier veboten und generell ein gewagtes vorhaben. *Außerdem kann das Bild Vandalismus auslösen*




Seit wann sind Köpfe verboten?  Meinte eigl auch Band- und Albumname, glaub, ich hatte das schon vorher geändert... jetzt passt das alles wieder nicht richtig


----------



## Da_Frank (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Joa so siehts eindeutig besesr aus, und das freut mich, das du jetzt ein schönes Benutzerbild hast


----------



## CentaX (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hey, der Challenger vorher war doch auch hübsch.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Aber lang nich soo hübsch...


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Das Forum kommt auch mit Transparenz-Infos aus PNG Bildern klar. So bekommt man das Bild dann ganz integriert.


----------



## CentaX (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mit PNG wars nur über 40 kb groß... maximal erlaubt sind 19,5 kb 
Naja, ich bin ja mit Photoshop vertraut, ich lass mir noch was für den oberen Rand einfallen


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das meine hd4870 unter wasser seit 7std. läuft


----------



## TwilightAngel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Es gewittert, ist windig und reeeegnet! Endlich Abkülung!


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

DAs ich bei F@h unter den top 1000 in PCGHX Team bin und das sich das Wetter abkühlt


----------



## nulchking (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

FÜüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüürrrrrrrrrrrrrr Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn``````````????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


das ich gleich bei Alternate, Caseking oder Mindfactory oder .... für 40€ einkaufen kann ^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

regen ftw..
endlich abkühlung^^

das war aber auch eine hitze...
by the way die blitze sind wunderschön 
und erschreckend nahe


----------



## Player007 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Haha, bei mir sind noch warme 28° WTF ^^
Ma schauen wann der Regen kommt 

Gruß


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nulchking schrieb:


> FÜüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüürrrrrrrrrrrrrr Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn``````````????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Raaaaaapiiiiid Wien Wien Wien
Rapid Wien
Rapid Wien
*johl und gröhl*


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Raaaaaapiiiiid Wien Wien Wien
> Rapid Wien
> Rapid Wien
> *johl und gröhl*



VFFFFFFFFfffLLLLlllllLLLLL Osnabrück Osnabrück Osnabrück
VFL Osnabrück
VFL Osnabrück


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich Morgen wieder ran darf


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das bald Wochenende ist und ich dann auch mal für die schönen Dinge des Lebens mehr Zeit habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mir gerade wieder eingefallen ist, dass ich morgen 30Euro fürs Blutspenden bekomme *freu*

und das Opera 10beta 1A läuft


----------



## Witcher (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich heute mein neuen DVD Player bekomme, langes Film wochenende is da vorprogrammiert


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das ich Morgen wieder ran darf



An deine Freundin?


----------



## Jeezy (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne an seine Oma 
(Was fürne Frage)


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich mein Zimmer aufräum


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> das ich mein Zimmer aufräum


Falscher Thread?  Willste nich auch mein Zimmer aufräumen?


----------



## Udel0272 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute das WE anfängt und wie ich mich kenn darf mein Gehirn 2 Tage abschalten daf da der viele Schnaps ihn sowieso dran indert sinvolles zu tun!!!!!


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Falscher Thread?  Willste nich auch mein Zimmer aufräumen?


naja wenn man 2 monate lang net aufgeräumt hat und alles rumliegt aka pc zeugs und so dann freut man sich das ma wieder platz zum basteln hat und pc modden ^^^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Rapid


*hust, hust*


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich unseren Kater der gestern abend abgehauen ist wieder einfangen konnte!


----------



## joraku (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das es ab morgen in den Urlaub geht.


----------



## Pommes (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich will auch Urlaubi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich wieder Mathe machen darf  und viel mit Freunden zusammen bin.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich gerade wieder aus meinem einwöchigen Urlaub zurück bin und endlich wieder PCGH hab^^ Auch das wir drausen 29° ! im Schatten haben.


----------



## da_Fiesel (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

letzten Donnerstag hatten wir hier 37,6 Grad. Mich freut gerade total, das morgen Montag ist, und ich endlich wieder Malochen darf nein spaß.
Mich freut, das ich mein auto morgen wieder bekomme


----------



## taks (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freuts dass ich nach 4 Tagen Schlafsack und Luftmatratze wieder in meinem Bettchen schlafen kann


----------



## Player007 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Auf Brot mit Ahler Wurscht und ner Aldi Pflaumen & Birnen Schorle


----------



## AMD_Killer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich mir grad ein neues headset bestellt hab.


----------



## Pommes (24. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ player: hey die Maserung hab ich auch^^
Mich freut, morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## CentaX (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mir gehts besser, weil mein Meerschweinchen nicht mehr leiden muss... :,( Gleichzeitig bin ich natürlich auch traurig, aber irgendwo hat sie es jetzt gut  Die kleine war schon tapfer...


----------



## thecroatien (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich am Freitag bei der Boss Hoss Do Or DIe Tour dabei bin


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein RAM heute verschickt wurde, und dann hoffentlich morgen da ist


----------



## HeNrY (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich auf das Coldplay-Konzert nachher


----------



## Xyrian (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Geräusch eines Käfermotors, der seit 2,5 Jahren nicht mehr gelaufen ist :>


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein oben genannter RAM einwandfrei mit den versprochenen Taktraten und Latenzen läuft


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und ich freu mich, dass es jetzt was zu essen gibt


----------



## 8800 GT (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich, dass es jetzt was zu essen gibt


 und mich freut, dass ich gerade satt bin


----------



## Da_Frank (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das ich mich freuen kann.


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich weil ich1 tag länger ferien habe als erwartet


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das bald Wochenende ist, Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine Kone jetzt endlich da ist


----------



## Pommes (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Ghoasty's Kone endlich da ist


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

was ist eine Kone???


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Roccat Kone Laser Gaming Mouse, USB (ROC-11-500) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Das ist eine Kone^^
Also kurz, ne a****teure Maus^^


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich dass ich gegessen hab und satt bin.^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich ab jetzt nei wieder zeitungen austragen muss


UND DAS DREAMSCENES ENDLICH LÄÜFT


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

der Trailer von Guild Wars 2


----------



## Player007 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Need for Speed Shift vorbestellt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Freitag ist, die Sonne scheint und ich next week meinen neuen Fernseher und die PCGH-Faneditionsausgabe bekomme.

Und das ich mir morgen lecker einen hinter die Binde kippe, mjam mjam


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das hier:


----------



## Pommes (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gleich ist Schokoladenzeit Nr.2


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> das hier:


 
Bääähhhh. Weibergesöff.


----------



## labernet (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich auf nächste woche, lohn kommt, dann wird erstma wat bestellt  (nicht einfach so, einige teile müssen erneuert werden, tastatur, maus, n sata contoller brauch ich, ne neue platte und evtl n neuer monitor, da mein 19"er heut abgeraucht is)


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bääähhhh. Weibergesöff.




wat anderes hammer grad net daheim

was ist der underschie zwichen einer muschi und öettinger???

die muschi schmeckt nur ganz kurz nach pisse


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> was ist der underschie zwichen einer muschi und öettinger???
> die muschi schmeckt nur ganz kurz nach pisse


 
Ja, den Witz kenn ich auch schon


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das jetzt Bier da ist und dann Party gibt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, den Witz kenn ich auch schon




als meine mutter mir den heute erzählt hatt hab ich mich weggeschmissen


----------



## Da_Frank (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich jetzt auf mein Bett


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

freu mich, dass ich mal meine graka geflasht hab (hat jetzt endlich 2d modus )


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich über die neue PCGH


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das endlich meine Bafög Nachzahlung (Elternunabhängig) überwiesen wurde...
800€ (2 Monate)


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Das endlich meine Bafög Nachzahlung (Elternunabhängig) überwiesen wurde...
> 800€ (2 Monate)



Na da kannstes jetzt krachen lassen. Ne lokal runde auf dich.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hehe joar, aber ich muss leider mein Auto noch abzahlen... 
Aber das sollte bis Okt. geschafft sein
Habe also so gut wie nichts von dem Geld, aber wenn es dann geschafft ist, kommt mir erst mal eine GTX380 oder ATI ins Haus


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schade hatte mich schon aufs Bier gefreut. Ja immer diese Ausgaben, es geht immer so schnell dahin das schöne Geld.


----------



## Justin Bieber (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

heute abend ferienende-besäufniss

bin bis morgen abend weg(körperlich und ganz besonders geistig)


----------



## Bond2602 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich glaube das schafft ihr nicht, ich komm grad vom Besäufniss und kann immernoch wohlgeformte, gut artikulierte, deutsche Sätze formulieren 



Und das freut mich ^_^


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wir sind noch dabei, auch gut unterwegs und trotdem klappts halbwegs mit der Rechtschreibung. Also denn weiterfeiern. Prosti


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich innerhalb der nächsten 2h abgeholt. Dann wird eingeritten.


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Bist aber spät dran.


----------



## CentaX (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Verkaufsthread ganz gut läuft.  Und das ich mich nur um einen Tag vertan hab und jetzt einen Tag länger Ferien hab, als ich dachte


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Festgestellt das ich noch gut durchgereiften Harzer für Handkäs mit Musik habe.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Bist aber spät dran.



Ich gehe auch gern am morgen zum Bäcker.  Das ist immer sehr interessant, was die Verkäufer oder der Bäcker für ein Gesicht macht, wenn dann ein paar Trunkenbolde die kleine Bude stürmen und jeder als erster bestellen will.  Es geht nichts über ein Croissant + Kaffee am Morgen und danach noch ein Bier .


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch gern am morgen zum Bäcker.  Das ist immer sehr interessant, was die Verkäufer oder der Bäcker für ein Gesicht macht, wenn dann ein paar Trunkenbolde die kleine Bude stürmen und jeder als erster bestellen will.  Es geht nichts über ein Croissant + Kaffee am Morgen und danach noch ein Bier .



Das kenn ich. ist bei uns die Tankstelle wenn dann frühs 20 Mann ne bockwurst wollen.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab eben einen Anruf bekommen - hoffentlich hab ich keinen geweckt  - in 30 min ist die Kolonne da. Wir haben 3 nüchterne Fahrer --> 10 Trunkenbolde. D.h. Deutschland sucht den Trunkenbold geht in den Recall


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und wir gehen dann um 4 wieder an die Tanke die kleine würd sich freuen wenn wieder 20 schwarz gekleidete ne Bockwurst hollen die denkt jedesmal es ist ein trauerzug.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Und wir gehen dann um 4 wieder an die Tanke die kleine würd sich freuen wenn wieder 20 schwarz gekleidete ne Bockwurst hollen die denkt jedesmal es ist ein trauerzug.



Trauerzug um 4? Und bei welcher Tanke gibts ne Bockwurst? Da muss ich mal hin. Ich weiß noch nicht einmal wo es heute hingeht  ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal, das Bier folgt mir


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Bei uns die Jet da gibts um die Uhrzeit noch alles mögliche. Lustig wirds wieder wenn die betrunkenen Autofahrer wieder kommen und falsch tanken das sind immer Lachnummern.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Bei uns die Jet da gibts um die Uhrzeit noch alles mögliche. Lustig wirds wieder wenn die betrunkenen Autofahrer wieder kommen und falsch tanken das sind immer Lachnummern.



Ich muss da noch ein wenig aufpassen, darf nämlich noch gar ned Auto fahren. Letztens hat uns die Polizei aufgehalten, waren zu Fuss unterwegs. Die haben unser Alter kontrolliert, aber nicht gemerkt dass wir 1,5+ Promille hatten . Naja, so ist das in Bayern...


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ja Polizei hatte nachts an der jet auch schon falsch getankt Hähä. sind eh meine Freunde.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Bei mir hat es zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber mittlerweile haben wir ein gutes Verhältniss. Bin Örtlich bekannt, bei jedem Ärger dabei und mache Party ohne Grund  Die freuen sich, wenn ich dabei bin, betrunken bin ich sehr gesprächig ^^


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mir wollense immer unfälle anhängen mir fährt einer rein wer wars ich.


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ist das positive am Minderjährig sein, du wirst bei einem Verkehrsunfall nicht verdächtigt. Aber es gibt nichts, was die Männer und Frauen in grün und ich noch nicht regeln konnten. Denn wir sind alle ein wenig Crazzy. Einmal hab ich einen Polizisten getroffen, der ist 2h später in Zivil vorbeigekommen und hat mit uns ein wenig getrunken   Das waren Zeiten...


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ist gut ich hab nur mal einen vollgebrochen da hatt ich Magen Darm Grippe als dank hatt er mir Ein Minzbonbon gegeben gegen Geschmack im Mund.


----------



## Bond2602 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jungs dafür nehmt doch bitte den Laber thread  

Ich freu mich jetzt aufs pennen, nachtii


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ja sorry hab ich jetzt auch erst mitbekommen. Und sorry für die geschmackvolle Unterhaltung.  Ich freu mich das die Party jetzt weitergeht.


----------



## RapToX (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]I received a points bonus of 6 for triggering "Ownage (7 kills)".[/FONT]


war das ne geile runde


----------



## RedBrain (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Habe das Spiel Half-Life: Gunman Chronicles wegen 4GiB Ram Problem gelöst. Es läuft einwandfrei unter Windows 7 x64 



<----siehe RedBrain's Blog


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Da_Frank (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



War es so schlimm?


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> War es so schlimm?


Gibt es denn Urlaub mit den Eltern, der nicht schlimm ist? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich immer noch dass der FCB gestern gewonnen hat. 

Mfg


----------



## computertod (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mein Dad hat heute mit unserem alten Sharan nen Porsche überholt^^


----------



## Da_Frank (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mein Dad hat heute mit unserem alten Sharan nen Porsche überholt^^



Super, nur weil der Porsch grad parken war


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ein kaltes Augustiner. Und hinterher ein Hacker-Pschorr.


----------



## mr_sleeve (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

.... das ich endlich mal ein sauberes Zimmer hab


----------



## Justin Bieber (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mein avatar geht^^


----------



## computertod (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Super, nur weil der Porsch grad parken war


ne, Frau am steuer


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich noch vor der Schule das neue Lied von Three Days Grace (Break) auf Youtube gefunden hab und dass es jetzt aufm MP3- Player ist 
Allerdings fand ichs beim ersten Hören nicht sonderlich toll... Naja, muss ich mal in Ruhe machen


----------



## Eifelsniper (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich heute Frei hab...und den ganzen tag mal nix mache


----------



## Da_Frank (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das du dich freust


----------



## Lee (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das auf der Fat PS3 mit Firmware 3.0 nicht die Möglichkeit Linux zu installieren entfernt wurde


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die D-Motor Reportage vom Evo9 auf DMAX - geiles Teil^^


----------



## Da_Frank (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich jetzt mit meiner Fam ins Schwimmbad geh


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

gelöscht


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Du wolltest wohl im "Was nervt euch gerade total" Thread posten^^

Mich freut, dass wir grünes Licht für den PCGH-X Multigaming Funclan haben


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich dass du mich auf meinen fehler aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## RapToX (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut, dass allen tf2-idlern ihre gefundenen gegenstände weggenommen wurden und ich dafür ab morgen mit einem heiligenschein spielen darf 

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Xyrian (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass mein Festplattenlautsprecher funktioniert


----------



## taks (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich 333 sinnvolle Beiträge habe


----------



## phenom-2 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich wenn ich eine GTX295 MARS hette


----------



## ghostadmin (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich meine Wand bezwungen habe!


XXX- Achtung Insider! -XXX


----------



## Da_Frank (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Mich freut dass ich 333 sinnvolle Beiträge habe



Sinnvoll lassen wir mal ausen vor - du hast 333 Beiträge...

Mich freut das ich bis gerade mit 20 Kumpels Nintendo Wii gezockt habe.


----------



## nyso (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Sinnvoll lassen wir mal ausen vor - du hast 333 Beiträge...



Einfach nur


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich ab morgen wieder aktiv Wii spielen kann, Metroid sei dank und das meine ganzen Wunden langsam alle verheilt sind.


----------



## nyso (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich heute kaum Kopfschmerzen hatte und mein Zeh gut verheilt.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich heute kaum Kopfschmerzen hatte und mein Zeh gut verheilt.



Oh ja da sagst du was... Kopfschmerzen sind einfach übel... und das wenns drausen 30° hat.


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich meine 1. woche als azubi als chemikant gut überstanden habe

und ich freue mich auf wochenende


----------



## CentaX (4. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das in ca. 5 mins ein Kumpel kommt, der vor 2 Jahren in den Schwarzwald gezogen ist und den ich seitdem nur einmal gesehen hab.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass die Temps in meinem PC dank der aufkommenden Kälte endlich wieder im grünen Bereich sind.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich trotz Hitze keine Temperaturprobleme hatte
Mal im Ernst, mich freut gerade Opera. Ich teste gerade Opera 10 und bin begeistert.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Opera Suck's!


----------



## RapToX (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mein rechner hier an der arbeit endlich wieder schneller läuft, nachdem ich avg deinstalliert habe. war echt grausam, wie langsam der rechner dadruch wurde.

jetzt muß ich mich nur noch nach einer ressourcenschonenden alternative umsehen 
tipps?


----------



## Tecqu (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

DSL 18k in da house


----------



## taks (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Sinnvoll lassen wir mal ausen vor - du hast 333 Beiträge...


 
Das ist fies 


Mich freuts das heute Feiertag ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

heut is feiertag? ôo 

aber wenn heut is freu ich mich auch ^^


----------



## taks (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jop, Maria Geburt. 

Liechtenstein ist jedoch das einizge Land das diesen Tag als Feiertag hat


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich, dass ich die ursache der abstürze meiner graka nach langem suchen finden und beheben konnte...


----------



## labernet (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich auf den nächsten monat  (mehr geld, mehr hardware ^^)


----------



## Player007 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich mit meiner Schule bei MSDNAA drin bin, d.h. Software 4 free 

Gruß


----------



## Tecqu (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gehäuse gekommen und in Betrieb genommen


----------



## Xyrian (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe einen PCGHX-Kaputzenpullover bestellt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RapToX schrieb:


> das mein rechner hier an der arbeit endlich wieder schneller läuft, nachdem ich avg deinstalliert habe. war echt grausam, wie langsam der rechner dadruch wurde.
> 
> jetzt muß ich mich nur noch nach einer ressourcenschonenden alternative umsehen
> tipps?


Ja: Gar kein AV-Programm. So ist der PC immer noch am schnellsten.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mit heute noch 3x Arbeiten, dann 4 Wochen Urlaub die ich möglicherweise auf 6 Wochen verlängern kann.

Das schönste: Im Urlaub kommt mein neues Auto


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mein pot made by der8auer gerade angekommen ist


----------



## Opheliac (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das die Scheiß Magenspiegelung vorbei ist, war das lecker.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich jetzt 4 Cammenberts essen darf.


----------



## computertod (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich herausgefunden habe, dass mein Via Chip SLI kann
beweisscreen kann ich liefern!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich jetzt einen Gewissen Propaganda Film von 1943 Namens "Der Fuehrers Face" mal gesehen habe!


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das endlich Wochenende ist.



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Mich freut dass ich jetzt einen Gewissen Propaganda Film von 1943 Namens "Der Fuehrers Face" mal gesehen habe!



Ja war nicht schlecht mit Donald Duck.


----------



## RapToX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich von corsair einen neuen usb stick bekommen habe, nachdem der alte verreckt ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das das heute ein wirklich geiler Tag ist, besser kanns kaum noch werden^^


----------



## RapToX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich erfreue mich grade an meinem neuen profilbild


----------



## NV_FAN (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich hat gerfreut das meine beiden Samsung HD103SJ da sind und sie im Raid 0 wie sau laufen ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich meine Anlage endlich wieder anschließen kann^^


----------



## Bond2602 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RapToX schrieb:


> ich erfreue mich grade an meinem neuen profilbild



Ich hab im ersten Moment an dein Benutzerbild gedacht, weil ich grade in dem Moment Stabbing the drama gehört habe ^^


----------



## RapToX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hehe, ja das album ist auch zum sabbern


----------



## Bond2602 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Um nich OT zu werden: Mich freut, dass RapToX Stabbing the Drama zum sabbern findet 

Eins der besten Alben von denen finde ich


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Das ist fies
> 
> 
> Mich freuts das heute Feiertag ist.



Bissl Spass verstehst du auch nich?


----------



## CentaX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Siehe Anhang.
Als ich mich heute nicht zwischen den beiden äußeren entscheiden konnte (einmal Leder, einmal Winterchucks) meinte Mudda "dann nimm beide"... (sie zahlt!! )
Die in der Mitte haben jetz neue Schnürsenkel, die alten haben sich verfärbt... find ich gut


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang.
> Als ich mich heute nicht zwischen den beiden äußeren entscheiden konnte (einmal Leder, einmal Winterchucks) meinte Mudda "dann nimm beide"... (sie zahlt!! )
> Die in der Mitte haben jetz neue Schnürsenkel, die alten haben sich verfärbt... find ich gut



Du solltest mal im Outing Thread posten, wäre interessant zu wem die Chucks gehören.


----------



## CentaX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Du solltest mal im Outing Thread posten, wäre interessant zu wem die Chucks gehören.



Nö, ich veröffentliche nich gern Bilder von mir online und guck mir auch keine von andren an, für mich sind das alles nur Namen ohne Gesichter...  In so ner social community, wo sich jeder einander seit nem Jahr kennt, kann mans vllt machen, hier aber nicht...
Nur soviel... 16,5 Jahre alt, blondes *etwas längeres* Haar (vorn bis knapp über den Augen, so gut geglättet wie es geht - lass sie noch etwas weiter wachsen), trag nur noch schwarze Sachen (bis jetz ohne Aufschrift)...
Naja, mach dir ruhig dein Bild 
Die Schuhe passen aber zu mir, das hab ich sogar erst nachm kaufen des 1. Paars gemerkt ... gekauft hab ich sie, weil sie mir gefallen haben, dieses flache Design der Sohle passt aber echt gut.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Nö, ich veröffentliche nich gern Bilder von mir online und guck mir auch keine von andren an, für mich sind das alles nur Namen ohne Gesichter...  In so ner social community, wo sich jeder einander seit nem Jahr kennt, kann mans vllt machen, hier aber nicht...
> Nur soviel... 16,5 Jahre alt, blondes *etwas längeres* Haar (vorn bis knapp über den Augen, so gut geglättet wie es geht - lass sie noch etwas weiter wachsen), trag nur noch schwarze Sachen (bis jetz ohne Aufschrift)...
> Naja, mach dir ruhig dein Bild
> Die Schuhe passen aber zu mir, das hab ich sogar erst nachm kaufen des 1. Paars gemerkt ... gekauft hab ich sie, weil sie mir gefallen haben, dieses flache Design der Sohle passt aber echt gut.



krieg ich n bild per pm?


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

der kerl ist sowas von Bildersüchtig...


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

BTT: ne neue Pappe Roter Tee
       das meine ganzen Verwandten endlich weg sind
       Geld von eben diesen Verwandten bekommen zu haben


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das isch morgen mit meiner Freundin joggen geh (früh)


----------



## Pommes (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen wieder arbeiten gehn oh ja  und hässliche AMD Rechner reparieren


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das meine freundin denkt ich sei ein kind, mich sowieso über alles freue und bei so ein mist hier mit mache.
*sagte meine freundin wirklich*


----------



## CentaX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> krieg ich n bild per pm?



Sorry, keine Pics, ohne Ausnahme...


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



heartcell schrieb:


> das meine freundin denkt ich sei ein kind, mich sowieso über alles freue und bei so ein mist hier mit mache.
> *sagte meine freundin wirklich*



und das freut dich?


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



heartcell schrieb:


> das meine freundin denkt ich sei ein kind, mich sowieso über alles freue und bei so ein mist hier mit mache.
> *sagte meine freundin wirklich*



wie du bist hier angemeldet?? das ist wirklich kindisch !



CentaX schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Pics, ohne Ausnahme...



für mich bitteeeee...

Mich freut der Kasten Radler zu meiner Rechten


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> und das freut dich?


ja, auf die art wie sie mir es gerade zu verstehen gegeben hat^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mal wieder ein ungeschütztes WLAN-Netz mit dem ich jetzt surfe ;D


----------



## joraku (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das morgen Schule ist - uups falscher Thread


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

=D mich freut das isch meinen volume regler wieder festgeklebt hab

heiskleber ftw


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Das morgen Schule ist - uups falscher Thread



Zu geil


----------



## joraku (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Tja, es ist so, das ich dieses Jahr in eine neue Schule gehe. (Wirtschaftsgymnasium)
Einerseits bin ich gespannt, was mich da so erwartet und andererseits - nun, es ist halt Schule


----------



## ghostadmin (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich geh auch in eine neue Schule, das freut mich aber keineswegs


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und mich freut dass ich schon seit 5 Wochen Schule habe und dass ich demnächst nen neune 24" Zöller bekomme


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Und mich freut dass ich schon seit 5 Wochen Schule habe und dass ich demnächst nen *neune 24" Zöller* bekomme



Darüber würd ich mich auch freuen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne...Leider bekomme ich nur einen...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ne...Leider bekomme ich nur einen...



Ich kann dich vertrösten, kann aus Erfahrung sagen das einer mehr als ausreicht


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass mein Phenom II X4 955 BE jetzt stabil mit 1,25V läuft,Standart hat er 1,35V Vcore.


----------



## joraku (14. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das der erste Schultag überstanden ist. 
Jetzt folgen noch ein paar Wochen und dann sind Herbstferien.


----------



## lord-elveon (14. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

durch neue WLP graka um 20°C runter 

und ne 2,7 in "Mathematische Grundlagen" in der Uni


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das bald wieder die uni losgeht! juhu!!!!!!!!!!

_ein hoch auf unseren busfahrer, auf unseren busfahrer ein hoch!_


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

fast 14k PPD beim falten , wird wohl leider nicht von Dauer sein, und das heute wieder ein Päckchen kam


----------



## computertod (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


normalerweise sollte mein Chip das nicht können


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ab montag geht das studium los  das hier -> Telematik TFH Wildau - Home wird kein zuckerschlecken, aber nach nem halben jahr gammeln (abi fertig) freu ich mich riesig endlich wieder watt zu tun zu haben


----------



## Da_Frank (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das mir beim Amoklauf heute nichts passiert ist...  Gott sei Dank !


----------



## SLIKX (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

doch 2 Schwerverletzte


----------



## CentaX (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Er schreibt ja auch direkt "mir"... Whoa, unfassbar, was für Leute es gibt. Weiß noch nich viel drüber, aber wenn sie Selbstmord begehen wollen oder mit ihrer Welt nicht zurecht kommen, sollen sie sich meinetwegen ne Kugel innen Kopf jagen, aber wieso müssen die immer andere Leute mit reinziehen und verletzen?


----------



## CentaX (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Keinen freut hier was? Sorry für den Doppler, aber das MUSS raus (Posts zählen hier ja eh nicht, vergebt mir!^^)

Ruft grad einer vonner Telekom an... ich sag auf die Frage, ob hier Herr P****** sei, einfach automatisch ja... Fängt er an zu erzählen und lässt sich nicht unterbrechen...
Dabei kam raus, dass bei uns SEHR WOHL Glasfaserleitugen und nicht nur Kupfer... Das bei uns auch 25-50k möglich ist (atm krieg ich echt nur 2k DSL!!! Obwohl wir seit 2 Jahren für 6k bezahlen...)
Zu 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit krieg "ich" die Leitung zu Weihnachten...    Wird aber auch Zeit, aber wieso ich vorher nur 2k bekommen hab, ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Vorallem in Berlin - da muss man doch stutzig werden oO

Ahja, er hat nur was von der 25k erzählt, von daher geh ich davon aus, dass ich die kriege. Reicht für die nächsten paar Jahre aber auch locker, iwann kann man dann auch über 50k nachdenken... Aber noch brauch ichs nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> aber wieso ich vorher nur 2k bekommen hab, ist mir echt ein Rätsel.



das Rätsel hast du selbst schon gelöst -> Telekom


----------



## CentaX (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ja, gut  Ich hab ihm auch gesagt, dass er gefälligst zu Kabel Deutschland soll... aber seit 3 Jahren will er nich von der Telekom wechseln. "Die Telekom hat den besten Service" (jaja, ich habs ihm auch schon 100 mal gesagt, er hört nicht auf mich )
Hm, grad gelesen... ab 100gb Traffic im Monat wird auf 6k DSL limitiert? Hab in den letzten 31 Tagen ca. 76gb Traffic trotz meiner 2k- Leitung...
Super, alles gute hat auch nen Haken  Wobei ich mir echt viel geladen & angeguckt hab... (southpark angucken frisst auch traffic )


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine Postville ist auf dem Weg  .


----------



## CentaX (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Three Days Grace - Life Starts Now ... bereits zu kaufen. Und das Album scheint ganz gut zu sein 
Insbesondere Goin' Down und The Good Life. Anhören! 
Toller Tag, wirklich^^


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass meine Erkältung größtenteil weg ist...Hat allerdings auch den Nachteil, dass ich ab nächste Woche wieder in die Berufsfachschule muss...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut Grade absolut dass meine GTX260 und mein Phenom II nach einem WLP Wechsel endlich Kühl bleiben...


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich meine LS jetzt schon fast perfekt eingestellt hab.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Mich freut Grade absolut dass meine GTX260 und mein Phenom II nach einem WLP Wechsel endlich Kühl bleiben...


Deine ach so tolle Nivea-Creme wird aber niemals gegen Flüssigmetall gewinnen.


----------



## Bond2602 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das freut mich grade


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Sehtest - Jop.
Erste-Hilfe-Kurs - Jop.
Sonstige Unterlagen - Jop. 

Am Montag geht die Führerschein-Theorie los.


----------



## Pommes (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sehtest - Jop.



Nicht kaputtgezockt?


----------



## nobbi77 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich hier (passend) meinen 500sten Post abgegeben habe


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... der nicht als Post gezählt wird


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Nicht kaputtgezockt?



Doch, ich hab -0,25 auf beiden. 
Kommt aber glaube nicht vom PC, da sowohl mein Vater als auch mein Großvater Probleme mit ihren Augen haben.


----------



## joraku (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ist bei mir auch so...
ich glaube, das ich eine Brille für's fahren brauchen werde. (Habe  schon eine,  für die Ferne)
Naja, spätestens in 3 Wochen werde ich es wissen.


----------



## Pommes (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich hats gar nicht gefreut der Tante sagen zu müssen wo die Öffnungen der Kreise sind.
Ich hab der gesagt, ihre Maschine wär schrott und der Optiker sollte bitte mal kommen


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja, kein Ding, dann hast du halt eine Brille fürs Fahren, meine Güte, wen störts? 
Vlt. hast du ja so wie ich auch Glück und es passt trotzdem.


----------



## joraku (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm... Irgendwann brauche ich eh Eine dauerhaft, dann werde ich vielleicht über Kontaktlinsen nachdenken.

@ topic :

Das ich am Montag keinen Nachmittagsunterricht habe.


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... so hier auch nochmal reinschreiben 

das skype voll is


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ENB Mod bei GTA IV FSAA ermöglicht!


----------



## mich (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich grade, weil ich balg glücklicher besitzer von 10 kg DICE bin...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

TsTs wozu denn das,willst du deinen Ollen P4 noch mal aufpumpen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das hier :

Neue Version des CPU-Kühlers: Prolimatech stellt Megahalems Mega Shadow vor - Prolimatech, Megahalems, CPU-Kühler, Luftkühlung

Warten lohnt sich manchmal....

Mfg


----------



## mich (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

japp...der kommt raus und wird dann mal richtig hart rangenommen......wenn ers nich überlebt, was ich ehrlichgesagt hoffe, kommt n neuer..


----------



## computertod (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine CPU unter Wasser ist und sau geile Temps hat


----------



## CentaX (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Fällt das unter Garantie?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, nein.  Die Schlauen werden auch bemerkt haben, dass ich im falschen Thread bin - ich hab aus einer Olympus FE-170 mit zerstörtem Objektiv das (funktionierende) Display in meine FE-170 mit gebrochenem Display eingebaut - und alles funzt! 
Verdammte Fummelarbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt...


----------



## Whoosaa (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



mich schrieb:


> Ich freu mich grade, weil ich balg glücklicher besitzer von 10 kg DICE bin...



Wo hast 'n des bestellt?


----------



## mich (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hier aber da kann man nich einfach so bestellen..muss man anscheinend ne Mail schrieben...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass die Siedler 7 kommt...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich gleich Batman: Arkham Asylum weiterzocke....


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das das Spiel geil ist und das ich bald endlich super geil nen gescheiten Fernseher hab


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hihi haha Wenn ich irgendwann genug Geld zusammen hab, stell ich mir 'nen Full-HD-Fernsehr ins Zimmer - genug Platz für Heimkino hätte ich ja locker


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

sowas läuft bei mir unter gescheiter Fernseher


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja, bis ich mir sowas leisten kann, sind die eh' wieder billiger. 
Wobei - bei meinem Taschengeld könnte ich mir das eigentlich jetzt schon leisten, nur muss ich sparen


----------



## Pommes (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe meinen Avm!-Kuli nicht verloren


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich tauche jetzt ein in das Nachtleben von Dallas, gucke mir die Bars und die Weiber an, greife ordentlich was zu futtern udn zu saufen ab und werde mich dann in irgendein Bett fallen.  

Morgen gehts nach Hause.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

die ergebnisse der benchmark-tests der 5870-er karten, lächz...


----------



## CentaX (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> die ergebnisse der benchmark-tests der 5870-er karten, lächz...



Same here! Ich hoff bloß, vadder schließt den Kabel Deutschland- Vertrag rechtzeitig ab, sodass wir bei Conrad nen 200€ Einkaufsgutschein kriegen... Sobald die dort unter 200 fällt (was noch ne Weile dauern wird^^), wird sie dann gekauft. Aber mein Musashi sollt schon passen...


----------



## joraku (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, das ich keine Nachmittagsschule habe!
Ausgefallen....


----------



## Pommes (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine SSD ist do


----------



## Sesfontain (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mcih freut das mein Board seie Kaltstart probs verloren hat und das ich klassenbester in der deutscharbeit bin


----------



## Pommes (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ein frischer Windows 7 Rechner


----------



## ghostadmin (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich schon aus hab.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Laptop von der FH "geliehen" bekommen.


----------



## Player007 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

20000er Leitung, iPhone 3GS, Z 5500 Digital und NFS Shift 

Gruß


----------



## AMD_Killer (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jaja...


----------



## joraku (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

WochenENDE!


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> WochenENDE!



LANGES Wochenende! 
Zumindest für mich


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Zum ersten Mal in BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife* gefahren. \o/

HOT LAP: 8:33,762 mit ein paar Fahrfehlern


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Player007 schrieb:


> 20000er Leitung, iPhone 3GS, Z 5500 Digital und NFS Shift
> 
> Gruß



Viel spaß mit dem Z-5500  Habs auch, einfach Geil das Gerät


----------



## Batas (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine Freundin heute abend kommt


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal in BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife* gefahren. \o/
> 
> HOT LAP: 8:33,762 mit ein paar Fahrfehlern



update: 8' 33,533"

.... schneller kann ich nicht ^^" ohne Fahrfehler komme ich locker unter 8' 33"


----------



## CentaX (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das PSPSource beim GIGA Homepage Award in der 1. Runde direkt den ersten Platz abgesahnt hat 
Letztes Jahr 8., davor 4. und 5. ... Der Admin hat nen Drucker gewonnen 
(Bin da Moderator, deswegen interessiert mich das^^)


----------



## RapToX (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das risen von der pcg und gamestar gute bewertungen (86 und 87%) bekommen hat.
jetzt steigt meine vorfreude nur noch weiter an


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife Tourist

8:18,592 viel besser als vorher


----------



## Alriin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Stummerwinter endlich Kingpin und Andre Yang eingeholt hat und nun Worlds Number One Overclocker ist!


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein erste HD-Video in Youtube. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert. 

YouTube - BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife
HD-Qualität kommt noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Qualität ist aber nicht so schön.


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Es liegt an Windows Live Movie Maker. Nächste Wochenende muss ich mal was verbessern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wenn du das Quellmaterial noch hast, kann ich dir SUPER empfehlen, damit habe ich meine Videos gemacht.

Das ist ein Video von mir, schau dir die Qualität an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_MI3l6bxnc


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

SUPER? Mal sehen, welche ist der beste Output-Format?


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Mein erste HD-Video in Youtube. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert.
> 
> YouTube - BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife
> HD-Qualität kommt noch.



lol, ihr braucht ma was mit mehr "BUMS".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wk8C5_iRmGo&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wk8C5_iRmGo&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## ghostadmin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gott geh weg mit Shift...
Da rast man auch mit 200 gegen ne Wand und fährt danach normal weiter...


----------



## computertod (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Mein erste HD-Video in Youtube. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert.
> 
> YouTube - BMW M3 Challenge Nordschleife
> HD-Qualität kommt noch.


is das normal, dass sich der Drehzahlmesser und der Tacho nicht mit bewegen? achja, der Gang steht auch immer auf Neutral -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das die roten überall so abloosen.


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gott geh weg mit Shift...
> Da rast man auch mit 200 gegen ne Wand und fährt danach normal weiter...



ich fahr ja gar nicht erst gegen Wände 

Naja ab dem 11.10 spiel ich so wie so nur noch GT5 auf PS3. MGS4 nicht zu vergessen


----------



## taks (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gleich kommt Starship Troopers 2


----------



## ghostadmin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> ich fahr ja gar nicht erst gegen Wände



Wenn man mit der Tastatur spielt kann das schnell mal passieren.


----------



## CentaX (29. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wuhaha... Was mich freut?

Sonntags - Stehlampe kaputt - es werden 2 neue gekauft (und die beiden alten entsorgt - die haben IMMER GEBRUMMT, wenn sie an waren)

Montags - Fernseher kaputt  Zeigt kein OSD mehr, Signale kommen alle an.. Manchmal geht er auch nicht an. Weg mit der schei* Röhre und endlich einen HD- Fernseher hinstellen! Flachbild! Woohoo, wenn meine Eltern im Sommer wirklich 3 Wochen weg fahren sollten, wisst ihr, was auf meinem Schreibtisch steht 

Dienstag: Geschenk für Mudda kaufen, die am Freitag Geburtstag hat (ich weiß noch nicht, was, aber den Termin zu haben, ist nicht schlecht^^)
Kabel Deutschland - Techniker anrufen, fragen, ob es soundso machbar wäre, danach auf der Conrad Seite ne 32.000'er Leitung bestellen und der Telekom mit ihrer maximalen Geschwindigkeit von 2.000 bei uns (in BERLIN) den Stinkefinger zeigen!!  Und dazu noch nen 200€ Gutschein kassieren, der in ne HD5850 oder HD5870 eingelöst wird, irgendwann im nächsten Jahr jedenfalls.

Samstags: Papa Roach Konzert!! YAY!

Nächste Woche:
1. Gitarrenladen, e-Gitarre probespielen und dann (vermutlich online^^) kaufen! (Wird vermutlich ne Ibanez GRGR-121-EX oder Schecter Diamond Omen 6... *.*)
2. Neuen Fernseher im Blödmarkt oder Saturn aussuchen und Eltern überzeugen, den online zu kaufen...

Das einzig doofe ist, in den Schrank passen vllt 32'' rein... wenn überhaupt  Aaaaber entscheidend ist halt, dass man da was neues hat, wegen der fetten Röhre dadrin haben wir damals hinten ein Stück von der Wand abgesägt, weil die echt so verdammt tief war...


----------



## TwilightAngel (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Neuer Brenner (LG, vorher BenQ) ist heut gekommen, wurd direkt eingebaut und das DVD-ROM bei der Gelegenheit aufgeschraubt und gereinigt. Jetzt sieht das farblich auch endlich ansprechend aus. 
Und der ist auch noch flüsterleise beim brennen.  BenQ war wie ein startendes Flugzeug dagegen. 
Links vorher, rechts nachher.


----------



## CentaX (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

32'' Fernseher im Wohnzimmer und Kabel Deutschland Vertrag für 32k-Internet unterschrieben (inkl. Fritz!Box 7270 für 90€ als Router dazu)


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

.. daß mein Komputer nicht so oft abstürtzt wie ich,
weil er nämlich weniger trinkt..


----------



## RapToX (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das amazon meine ce von risen bereits versendet hat


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freistunde


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das bald schon wieder Wochenende ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich auf meinem Konto jetzt genau 444 Euro und 88 Cents im Plus bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ich auf meinem Konto jetzt genau 444 Euro und 88 Cents im Plus bin.


 
Eine derartige Summe habe ich auf meinem Konto nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine derartige Summe habe ich auch meinem Konto nicht.



Ich auch nicht, sondern 100000x so viel muhahaa xD


----------



## AMD_Killer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Vater endlich die 16.000er Flat bestellt hat.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich jetzt NfS Shift habe...


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich nen ausbildungsplatz sicher hab


----------



## Xyrian (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habe grade einen Q9550 E0 bestellt


----------



## Jason197666 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und ich hab mir grad den K2 Fatty Pro bestellt.
Mit unter der beste Soft-Boot Aggressive Skate den es überhaupt gibt.
Für alle:
K2 FATTY PRO Stuntskate 2009 Größe 44,5 bei eBay.de: Stuntskates (endet 07.10.09 12:51:23 MESZ)


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

gar nix
Muss gleich BWRC Klausur schreiben (


----------



## computertod (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das mein XP wieder läuft


----------



## joraku (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute der Deutschaufsatz ganz easy war.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

FERIEN!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schon wieder?


----------



## Naitsabes (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nur noch eine Klausur vor den Ferien 
Leider wohl auch die schwerste 

Und:
Endlich stellen wir in unserem Clan wieder einen "Dota-League-Squad" zusammen


----------



## joraku (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was ist ein Dota squad?


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## HardwareTrace (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein neuer PC bald fertig  un Lan-Party beim Freund in den Ferien


----------



## Masterwana (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Video hier:
Gta Coca Cola werbung Video - dave83 - MyVideo

einige kennen es bestimmt schon aba ich habs heute zum ersten mal gesehen.


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

CPU mit 35°C unter Last


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gerade gute Plätze für das Auftaktspiel in Berlin gesichert (Volleyball)
SCC Berlin vs. EnBWTV Rottenburg


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Neue Grafikkarte...
Nie wieder XFX!


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich gerade gesehen habe das ich inzwischen über einen Jahr (1J+1T)in diesem Forum aktiv bin und immer noch denke--


----------



## Naitsabes (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Was ist ein Dota squad?


Naja, wir hatten vor 2 Jahren schonmal bei der DotA League mitgespielt, aber da hatten wir ein relativ "lockeres" Team.
Also wir waren 13 Personen, obwohl ja nur 5 benötigt werden. Das hatte zur Folge, dass bei den Spielen entweder zu viele anwesend waren, oder häufiger, zu wenige^^
Das wollen wir diesesmal unterbinden, indem wir nur ein kleines, festes Team zusammenstellen - eben unseren "DotA-Squad"^^ 

Achja, will jmd., der gut in DotA ist, in unseren Clan?^^


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich mich im Restaurant mit kostenlosen Essen und Bier habe vollfüllen können


----------



## mich (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das n0stradamus und ich heut mit nem 3.2 Ghz Pentium D on air 4,96 Ghz gepackt haben..dann is die Festplatte verreckt..


----------



## Pommes (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das freut mich


----------



## CentaX (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass das Papa Roach Konzert doch saugeil war.
Anfangs 5. Reihe links (letzte vorm Moshpit, gnah^^ zum Glück nur während der Vorbands ), dann iiiimmer weiter nach rechts, während der Zugabe wurde ich (mehr oder weniger ohne aktives Zutun) in die 2. Reihe gemosht, dann in der Wall of Death (Aua am Arm^^) noch einmal in der 2. Reihe, wieder zurück in die 2. Reihe und bei Last Resort abgefeiert...
Dabei alle beiden Bekannten getroffen, mit denen man vorher gechattet hat^^ (Und noch nie gesehen )
Uuuund Jerry (Gitarrist) hatte die gleichen Schuhe wie ich an... Converse Chucks All Stars (kA ob High oder die flachen^^) in schwarz/weiß.
An sich sehr verbreitet, ne? Bloß hat er WIE ICH die weißen Schnürsenkel gegen schwarze ausgetauscht. 
(Fotos hab ich!!^^)


----------



## RapToX (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ne wod bei papa roach?


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das nyso noch lebt? XD


----------



## CentaX (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



RapToX schrieb:


> ne wod bei papa roach?



Jaa, 2. Zugabe- Lied... Hab mir auch erst gedacht, wtf... Aber war sogar ne ziemlich geile^^
Jacoby hat praktisch den Befehl dazu gegeben... 

Ahja, total vergessen: Ich freue mich ebenfalls, dass ich noch prima hören kann, sich mein Tinnitus nicht verschlimmert hat usw. - MusicSafe's ftw!!^^


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das ich heute frei hab.


----------



## Player007 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein RAM Takt von der GTX260 sehr schnell läuft


----------



## RC-X (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich nächstes jahr ne 125er krieg


----------



## computertod (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Player007 schrieb:


> Das mein RAM Takt von der GTX260 sehr schnell läuft


auslesefehler? den Forceware 10190.62 gibts ja nicht mal^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gerade bei ebay eine Audison LRx 1.400 (Endstufe) für 198€ ersteigert....
Ein Schnäppchen

greetz


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass ich mein Handy und meinen Gamecube endlich verkaufen konnte.


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich meinen zwichentest Labor mit 70,9% bestanden habe


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich meinen Tischkicker morgen zerleg und stattdessen ne Ledercouch ins Zimmer kommt *g*


----------



## Pommes (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hatte grad 3G im Bett


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich endlich meine 1000 Posts erreicht habe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das mein Beziehungsstatus von solo auf vergeben gewechselt hat^^


----------



## MKay (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, das mein Pc so weit Komplett fertig ist, und ich nur ******** machen, weill ich den ganzen restigen tag allein binund das ich heut um 11:20 aus hatte(gelobt sei das vertrackte notfall schulsystem  grins


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das wir morgen im labor unser erstes produkt fahren werden (is zwar nur calciumcarbonat aber trotzdem....)


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ehm das meine mum gleich weggeht und ich dann aufdrehen kann *g*

scheiß auf die Nachbarn wenn mein Nachbar XBox an der 7.1 zockt här ich das auch


----------



## Namaker (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut... dass ich in letzter Zeit viel in den "Der "Was nervt euch gerade total"-Thread" schreiben konnte.

Und dass ich neulich ein Headset aus der Schule hab mitgehen lassen.


----------



## Xyrian (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Bios ist upgedatet, und mein MB lebt noch


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass mein Handy neben mir liegt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich 1250 gb habe


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freu mich das Stormi wieder im Forum ist


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Woohoo! Spätestens Donnerstag wird diese schicke Schecter Diamond Omen 6 Extreme abgeholt!! =D
Zu geil, heut im Laden angespielt (wollt eigl die schwarze Version von der), dann erst die Farbe doof gefunden, jetz zu hause erstmal geärgert - nun find ich die Maserung + Farbe endgeil ... Außerdem kann man die bestimmt noch auf 300€ runterhandeln (im Laden sollt sie 326€ oder 336€ kosten, kA mehr) - im Netz gibts die günstigste Schecter (praktisch dieses Modell in schwarz oder genau diesem Orange - andere Farben kosten schon wieder direkt 400€) für 329€, billiger hätt ich keine kriegen können! 
2 von 3 Lieblingsbands spielen Schecter, eine davon am Samstag live gesehen, yayayay! Hoffentlich klappt alles so


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es das ihr hier so einen Blödsinn postet.


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das wir heut mit ner vierhalskolben-rührapparatur arbeiten durften


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich morgen Schule hab


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich morgen Schule hab



Wieso das denn???? Wird da morgen Freibier ausgeschenkt oder was???


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso das denn???? Wird da morgen Freibier ausgeschenkt oder was???



Mich freut das ich die möglichkeit habe zu lernen, Kinder in Afrika haben das nicht


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich morgen calciumcarbonat herstellen werde...


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich die möglichkeit habe zu lernen, Kinder in Afrika haben das nicht



Wer auf MEINER Schule war, für den war Lernen keinen Spaß...

(Hat sich aber mitlerweile geändert, da ich jetzt auf die 'ne BFS gehe)


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer auf MEINER Schule war, für den war Lernen keinen Spaß...
> 
> (Hat sich aber mitlerweile geändert, da ich jetzt auf die 'ne BFS gehe)



In einem Jahr hab ich diese fantastische Möglichkeit leider nicht mehr und muss Geld verdienen^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich morgen im labor und net in der schule bin


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich in der Schule nichts Arbeiten muss sondern fürs pennen gute Noten kassier.


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich währden der arbeit üblelst krass kohle absahne was in der schule net der fall war^


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich das doppelte von dir in meiner Ausbildung verdienen werden


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich in der Schule nichts Arbeiten muss sondern fürs pennen gute Noten kassier.



Muss ja wirklich ne sehr anspruchsvolle Schule sein...



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich das doppelte von dir in meiner Ausbildung verdienen werden



Bei deiner "Schlaf-Schule"?
Dann hat StormraidR wohl keinerlei Schulausbildung? 

=D


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Muss ja wirklich ne sehr anspruchsvolle Schule sein...



schule für schlafförderung? 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bei deiner "Schlaf-Schule"?
> Dann hat StormraidR wohl keinerlei Schulausbildung?
> 
> =D




Awa wenn ich fertig bin mit der schul und elektroniker ausbildung mach, was hoffentlich klappt, hab übermorgen vorstellungsgespräch.


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich das doppelte von dir in meiner Ausbildung verdienen werden





neunhundertirgendwass ist net das doppelte bruttogehalt von 705 euro


mathe sechs^^


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> neunhundertirgendwass ist net das doppelte bruttogehalt von 705 euro
> 
> 
> mathe sechs^^





Mathe 2, soviel dazu.

und ich krieg 1400 brutto was daran falsch?


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> und ich krieg 1400 brutto was daran falsch?



Nich ma im Paradis


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich weil ich meinen mp3 player vlt reparieren kann


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Nich ma im Paradis



Richtig, hier auf der Erde.


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Viel Spaß beim Steuern zahlen


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Steuern zahlen



Vielen Dank für den Spass...


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freu mich dass ich deisen post jetzt poste


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> ich freu mich dass ich deisen post jetzt poste



Ich freue mich über diesen sinnlosen Spam.

Ach stopp... da freu ich mich nicht drüber, das nervt mich einfach nur. Ein klarer Fall für den "Was nervt euch gerade? Thread"


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut es dass ich leute nerve


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Misch freut, dass meine Kiste gut, stabil löpp


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das Stormi bald wieder aus dem forum gebannt wird wegen nerverei im freu thread


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das frankie auch gebannt wird weil er auch mitnervt


außerdem ist das ot da is des net schlimm


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> außerdem ist das ot da is des net schlimm



Sag das mal den Mods die immer fleißig im OT Bereich, also in der RuKa, Posts löschen und Verwarnungen austeilen.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Mods die immer fleißig im OT Bereich, also in der RuKa, Posts löschen und Verwarnungen austeilen.



Würd ich auch mal sagen Ghostadmin, unterlass bitte das spaming...
Vielleicht haben mich dadurch die Mods jetzt lieeeb^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich freue mich das mein mp3 player eventuell doch noch zu retten ist


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich das es jetzt gleich leckere spiegeleier mit toast gibt.... moooooaaaa es gibt nichts geileres !


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> ich freue mich das mein mp3 player eventuell doch noch zu retten ist



Du wiederholst dich...



StormraidR schrieb:


> ich freu mich weil ich meinen mp3 player vlt reparieren kann


----------



## Pommes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass es grad n Brot mit Schokolade gab und es gleich noch welche gibt


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass ich weiß was kaputt ist am mp 3player ...ich hasse pins besonderst di die verbogen sind


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



StormraidR schrieb:


> außerdem ist das ot da is des net schlimm


Sei dir da nicht so sicher.  Auch in den Offtopic-Bereichen gelten unsere Forenregeln, auch wenn sie lockerer gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das endlich mal ein Mod Storms Spamattacke stoppen kann^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut dass erwenigstens frankies spamatacke net stoppt^^


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass hier gleich zwei Schüler weinend mit einer roten Karte ins Bett gehen, wenn sie nicht mit diesem sinnlosen gespamme aufhören.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich jetzt 608,44 Euro im Plus bin.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass Notebooksbilliger endlich meine Grafikkarte versendet hat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass für mein Mainboard nach über einem Jahr ein neues BIOS veröffentlicht wurde


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich endlich meine lang gewüschte e-Gitarre habe... =D


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne Schecter  ?
Is nicht so mein Ding,wenn dann schon PRS ,aber eig bin ich der Epi / Gibson player ^^


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schecter war schon vorher der Favorit (hatte die Ibanez GRGR-121-EX [200€], Cort KX5 [240€] und ne Schecter Diamond Omen 6 [329€] rausgesucht), bloß halt sehr teuer...
Dann hat Mudda ewig gelabert, dass so ein billiges Instrument nichts taugt (mir solls recht sein, Geld krieg ich Weihnachten zurück ;D), die Extreme- Version der Schecter inner Hand gehabt und ZACK, da wars entschieden  Spielte sich besser als die Cort KX10. Und ne LP hatte ich inner Hand, die gefallen mir nicht sooo... Und die war wirklich doof zu spielen.
Also diese Schecter aus dem Laden für 336€ (ist die einzige Extreme, die 'nur' ~330€ bei Thomann kostet, alle anderen Farben kosten 400€!) genommen, hätte auch ne rote, die normalerweise 400€ kostet, für den gleichen Preis nehmen können aber nee... fand das Orange viel schöner (Außerdem ist die Maserung bei meiner schöner^^)

Ahja, 2 von 3 Lieblingsbands (Smile Empty Soul + Papa Roach) spielen Schecter, die dritte (Three Days Grace) Ibanez... nujo... 

Ich freu mich noch immer über das Teil, so sehr, dass es den Eintrag hier schon wert wäre - ehrlich, kein Spam!


----------



## roadgecko (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Heilige SCH*#*# ! ! !

Ich habe gerade ein Toshiba 37 ZV 635 D 37 Zoll TFT Fernseher mit 200Hz für 154,89 € plus Versand erworben...

Ich denke* nicht* das der für den Preis Versand wird, aber ich hoffe es Soooo... (Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...)


----------



## CentaX (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Heilige SCH*#*# ! ! !
> 
> Ich habe gerade ein Toshiba 37 ZV 635 D 37 Zoll TFT Fernseher mit 200Hz für 154,89 € plus Versand erworben...
> 
> Ich denke* nicht* das der für den Preis Versand wird, aber ich hoffe es Soooo... (Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...)



Erstmal: Zensier mal was...^^
Und bezahl per Nachnahme. ;D


----------



## roadgecko (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> Erstmal: Zensier mal was...^^
> Und bezahl per Nachnahme. ;D



Ich hab mir das Bild 3 ma angeguckt bevor ich es gepoastet habe, habe es aber übersehen grr...

So jetzt aber...

Hoffentlich kommt der an bevor ich zum Geburtstag meine PS3 habe (Wenn der überhaupt ankommt. Bei dem Preis würd ich auch 1 Monat warten).


----------



## Xyrian (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut mein neuer Q9550 E0 

Vorher: Eine Million Stellen von Pi = 58 sek. 
Nachher: 12 sek. für eine Million Stellen


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich morgen wieder in die Schule darf.


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Planet4one GmbH. Ihre Bestellung befindet sich bereits in Bearbeitung. Sobald Ihre Sendung DHL übergeben worden ist, erhalten Sie weitere Informationen in einer separaten E-Mail.



Hoffentlich wird die Bestellung nicht storniert *daumen drück*


----------



## Justin Bieber (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass mir heute alle verscuhe im labor gelungen isnd und ich nix kaputtzerbrochen habe oder ähnliches


----------



## htcerox (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das es gleich super lecker Nudelauflauf mit schinken gibt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meinn zertifikatstest labortechniche grundoperationen besser war als ich dachtre
Fachkunde chemie 79%
chemiches mathe 71%
GESAMT              76%  ( des ist ne gute 3)


----------



## roadgecko (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne 1 in der Arbeit (Prüftechnik).


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ne 1 in der Arbeit (Prüftechnik).




streber nenen spaß..herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich nach Hause komm und jetzt echt mit der neuen Leitung online gehe ... o_O Ich dachte, der Techniker richtet hier erst alles ein und später gibts den Zugang...
Aber NEIN ... NIE WIEDER DSL 2000, NIE WIEDER von der Telekom verarschen lassen -> Kabel Deutschland 32k HURRAY!!!

Bandbreite ist atm bei ca. 15k kbit/s, wird in der nächsten Zeit noch höher geschaltet. Verdammt, ich freu mich so 

e: 20ms Ping zu google, vorher warens 60-70ms 

Und: Antwort 1001 in dem Thema ;D


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> 20ms Ping zu google, vorher warens 60-70ms


Das kenn ich. Ich bin auch bei Kabel Deutschland und habe zu Gameservern einen Ping von ca. 12-25, die meisten anderen Spieler auf demselben Server haben einen viel höheren Ping.
Bei der Telekom muss man viel Geld für Fastpath hinblättern und hat trotzdem einen schlechteren Ping als bei Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine externe festplatte nach geld weg und kommunikationsproblemen... jetz doch gesendet wird...

^^


----------



## Namaker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der Versprecher des ZDF hat meinen Tag zum Guten bekehrt


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich in wenigen tagen genug zaster für ne neue graka übrig hab!


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich von einem bestimmten User endlich das geld für mein NT bekomme


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass Wochenende ist!


----------



## Namaker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und FERIEN! 
Darauf musste ich ganze 6 Wochen warten...


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freuts das ich meinen 400€ job im GameStop sicher hab ^^ (und mir dann im nächsten jahr meinen neuen rechner zulegen kann).
Schön spiele mit Mitarbeiterrabatt kaufen.
CoD:MW2 und L4D2 sind schon vorbestellt xD

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass mein Notebookakku nach 3 Stunden noch bei 50% ist und der Lüfter noch nicht einmal ansprang  Ich liebe Dell


----------



## Justin Bieber (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich in eineinhalb stunden im Technikum bin
alles aus Metall..kann wenigstens nix kaputtgehen wie im Laborwo alles aus Glas ist.......


----------



## TwilightAngel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Divinity II: Ego Draconis - Collector's Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games
Für nur 26,97 Euro gekauft!


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

lol die Standardversion ist teuerer als die Collector's Edition^^ Mich freut, dass ich die 12km Joggen in strömendem Regen halbwegs gut überstanden habe


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> lol die Standardversion ist teuerer als die Collector's Edition^^ Mich freut, dass ich die 12km Joggen in strömendem Regen halbwegs gut überstanden habe



Das wird sich erst noch zeigen

Mich freut, dass ich morgen mit einer Freundin einen "DVD-Abend" verbringe


----------



## Justin Bieber (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass es in 19 tagen gehalt giebt


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

nix  ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

über 100k Punkte bei Folding@Home


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich jetz zu meiner freundin darf...

und dass ich morgen 6 stunden in der schuhfabrik sohlen kleben darf... YEAH!!!

XD


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass bei mir Deffinitiv eine Wunderschöne Radeon HD 5850 Unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird!*Freu**Rumkreisch*Ausrast*


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Dass bei mir Deffinitiv eine Wunderschöne Radeon HD 5850 Unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird!*Freu**Rumkreisch*Ausrast*



Bei mir wird's höchstens ein eine W995^^


----------



## Pommes (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Dlan tuts weer


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's höchstens ein eine W995^^



Das ist geil, Mudda hat das auch^^
Da kann ich nur sagen: Kauf dir das Teil, marsch!


----------



## AMD_Killer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich habs auch^^
geiles Ding schön laut


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Das ist geil, Mudda hat das auch^^
> Da kann ich nur sagen: Kauf dir das Teil, marsch!



Wieso kaufen, wenn's unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

lol naja, Wünsch dir das Teil, Marsch


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab ich zu meiner Mutter schon längst gesagt^^


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was wisst ihr denn alle schon eure Geschenke? Ist doch voll bescheuert, hat man ja überhaupt keinen "Vorfreude-Faktor" () mehr.


----------



## superman1989 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das die g11 billiger ist als die  g19 sonen scheiss 150-190 euro bähh

hab g 11 ist geiler !!!!

sch*** in der tastatur bildschirm aaaaa


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was wisst ihr denn alle schon eure Geschenke? Ist doch voll bescheuert, hat man ja überhaupt keinen "Vorfreude-Faktor" () mehr.



Und wie soll man sich dann seine Geschenke wünschen??? 
Wenn man nix sagt, kriegt man zum Schluss noch was, was man überhaupt nicht will


----------



## AMD_Killer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich mir meine Geschenke sogar aussuchen kann.
1. i5 + Mobo
oder
2. Gehäus Thermaltake Element G+ sleeve und Plexi gass


----------



## Pommes (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wie wärs mit 



Spoiler



gar nix?


----------



## AMD_Killer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ne...


----------



## RapToX (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das heute freitag ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich als Einziger unter meinen Bekannten und Verwandten an unserer Bürgerumfrage mitmachen darf


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Board und meine CPU da ist. :>


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass es meine CPU nun endlich stabil auf 4 GHZ geschafft hat


----------



## Major Lorne (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freuts daß ich heute meine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden habe und heute Abend  mit dem Auto zur Party fahren kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Na, denn herzlichen Glühstrumpf. 

Mich freut das ich meine Graka in die Wakü integriert habe, ohne diesmal was zu schrotten.


----------



## joraku (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Major Lorne (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freuts daß ich eben selbst mit meinem Auto auf der Tanke war. 
Das ist so cool.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hast du deinen Eltern den Kassenbon auf den Tisch gelegt?


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

*meine neue grafikkarte!!!*

*XFX 5870*

​


----------



## Major Lorne (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Eltern den Kassenbon auf den Tisch gelegt?



Meine Eltern habn Steuern und Versicherung bezahlt. Mehr kommt nich. 
Tanken muss ich selbst. 
Aber die Winterreifen hab ich schon draufgemacht. 
Heute Abend auf die Piste mit den Kumpels.
Gaaaaanz easy.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> *meine neue grafikkarte!!!*
> 
> *XFX 5870*
> 
> ​




Glückwunsch!


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

donke!


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> *meine neue grafikkarte!!!*
> 
> *XFX 5870*
> 
> ​



Sweeeet. 

Wirst du sie kitzeln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wirst du sie kitzeln?


 
Sie wird Feuer und Flamme sein.


----------



## Pommes (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich n Weiterkommen bei Risen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wer spielt denn den Kram? 
Modern Warfare 2 FTW.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nicht Modern Warfare 2 FTW sonder Modern Warfare 2 noch nicht draußen


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich vermutlich nen Corsair NT umsonst kriege weil Corsair nen Kumpel von mir zum Testen nen HX750 schickt. Und ich habe beim Kumpel noch was gut.


----------



## Pommes (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ach Call of Schrott braucht keiner


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich schieb gleich mal eine Pizza in den Ofen.
Verdammt, hab ich Kohldampf. 
Böder Sushi, eine Woche nur Fisch gefuttert.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Suhsi sollte ich auch mal probieren, auch wenn ich von rohem Fisch nicht viel halte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Suhsi sollte ich auch mal probieren, auch wenn ich von rohem Fisch nicht viel halte.


 
Ich hab Kugelfisch gegessen. 
Man man, ich spiele mit meinem Leben.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Kugelfisch würde ich niemals anrühren. Auch wenn ein Meisterkoch sich ans Werk macht. 
Eine frisch geräucherte (aber wirklich frisch, direkt aus dem Räucherofen) Forelle war der beste Fisch den ich jemals gegessen habe.


----------



## elmoc (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

also: "Roher Fisch is das GEILSTE was es gib (gleich nach rohem Fleisch)"


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kugelfisch würde ich niemals anrühren. Auch wenn ein Meisterkoch sich ans Werk macht.


 
Der Koch ist absoluter Profi und ich habe auch erst gegessen als die Japaner schon fast fertig waren. 
Aber der schmeckt echt super.
Kostet nur ein Vermögen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

btt:

... das sich meine Schulter wieder einigermaßen beruhigt hat und ich jetzt wenigstens am Rechner sitzten kann


----------



## Janny (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich endlich mal soviel zeit hatte, den halben Freitag, bis heute morgen um halb 6, mit nem Kumpel mal wieder ordentlich zu zocken!


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

morgen um 16 urh gehts los 1 woche ausbildungsfahrt oberwesel


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich wieder ice tea hab


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich meine freundin gleich mitn moped abhol


----------



## Namaker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> das ich wieder ice tea hab


Trader Joe's? 

Mich freut, dass ich ne richtig gute Mod für Vice City gefunden habe.


----------



## TheGamler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...dasss ich endlich wieder jemanden kennengelernt hab <3
Mach in ner Stunde Feierabend und dann gehts mit ihr zum näher kennenlernen ins Thermalbad 
Ich liebe diese (vielversprechenden) Kennenlernphasen


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

glückwunsch...

ich bin glücklich dass ich als siebter in die laberinteressengruppe eingeladen wurde 

freund...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese (vielversprechenden) Kennenlernphasen


 
Andere Phasen finde ich besser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andere Phasen finde ich besser.


Zum Beispiel die Phase, nachdem man der Braut den Ehering auf den Finger geschoben hat, wenn sie ihr wahres Gesicht zeigt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Namaker schrieb:


> Trader Joe's?
> 
> Mich freut, dass ich ne richtig gute Mod für Vice City gefunden habe.



pfanner peach


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...das ich bald meine Hausaufgaben fertig habe, an denen ich jetzt schon 3 Stunden sitze


----------



## mr_sleeve (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich in letzter Zeit keine Hausaufgaben mach und das auch in der nächsten Zeit nicht vor hab 

--> Stoff is sowieso total easy und meine Eltern wissen das ich keine Mach sprich die Lehrer rufen an:

Lehrer: Ihr Kind macht keine Hausaufgaben
Vater: Ja ich weiß! 

 einfach zu geil


----------



## Pommes (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Feierabend


----------



## Raeven (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mein  neues NT von Cooler Master.


----------



## Pommes (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die SMS der Packstation


----------



## computertod (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich ab heute endlich 16 bin


----------



## htcerox (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich gestern den Führerschein bestanden hab , Theorie und Praktische , beide beim ersten mal.


----------



## Menthe (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ Computertod 
Alles Gute

Was mich freut ist das die jetzige Woche total easy und langweilig ist und ab nächste Woche Ferien sind.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich jetzt freizeitschrauber bin


----------



## Pommes (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Apple 
Riesen Gewinn und neue 27'' iMac's


----------



## TheGamler (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andere Phasen finde ich besser.



Find ich nicht unbedingt ^^ 
Die "beschnupper und ich-bin-schüchtern"-phase ist die beste 
Naja, und wenn sie das erste Mal unter mir lieg.. ähhm...  da schläft 

Das es Offtopic wird:
Ich sehe sie morgen wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Das ich sie morgen wiedersehe


 
Da ich das Morgen auch hab, notiere ich das mal.
Auch wenn es eher in den "Nerv" Thread gehört.


----------



## Doney (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

hoffe "sie" is nich hier angemeldet und liest das 

ich trau mich nich sowas zu schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Es gibt Phasen, die nerviger sind als andere, da muss man mal Luft ablassen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich komm meiner HD 5850 immer näher...
Weil HD 4870 endich verkauft!


----------



## Loris (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Windows 7 in ca. 10h jupii


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich immer noch alles gewonnen hab sprich ne 100%ige Bilanz hab


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AC Milan gegen Real Madrid.. 0:1, jetzt 2:1
krimi total.. 
YOU WON!!!?


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

eugen.. ich packs ned..
ausgleich..


----------



## JC88 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Völlig fertig vonner Atemschutzstrecke...ABER
jetzt frisch geduscht


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



> Atemschutzstrecke


bist du nichtraucher..  ?

back to topic:
TOR.. alter..
1.800 euro

bitte.. 3 minuten..
ich prunz mich an..

EDIT: danke burschen, danke barto
das ist mein weihnachtsgeld..
hähä.. 
hardware kauf ich mir aber sicher keine..
ja, und wo bleibt jetzt der winter.. ???

ps: nur heineken.. pff.. is echt ********..


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich endlich in CoD4 die goldene AK erreicht habe - jetzt wird das Spiel erst mal beiseite gelegt.


----------



## Janny (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich in CoD4 die goldene AK erreicht habe - jetzt wird das Spiel erst mal beiseite gelegt.



Jetzt schnell noch CoD5 in einem knappen Monat durch zocken, und dann kommt CoD MW2! 

ausser du hast es schon durch ..


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> bist du nichtraucher..  ?



ja, soweit ich mich erinnere ja^^darf aber trotzdem anstrengend sein


----------



## gharbi_sam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich von meinem alten Q6600 B3 auf einem Xeon X3330 umgestiegen bin, der wird nicht waermer als 30 Grad (wakue), lauft auf 3.2 GHz ohne weiteres (nix spannung anheben oder sonst was) !


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Amazon mein 7 verschickt hat und das mein i7 jetzt erstmal auf 3,5 GHz primen tut.^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich was gewonnen hab 
Unglaublich

ich

hab was gewonnen


----------



## computertod (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@D!str(+)yer
darf man auch erfahren was?

btt: dass ich endlich mein Referat rumhab, jetzt folgt nächstes Halbjahr nur noch ein Sachthema


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Janny schrieb:


> ausser du hast es schon durch ..



Rööschtöösch! 

Allerdings boykottiere ich MW2 erstmal, und kaufs mir dann vielleicht 2010.


----------



## Pommes (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Feierabend 
Und gleich Schokolade


----------



## kry0 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich mal ein paar Tage frei hab.. 
Und Stargate SG1.. Erste und Zweite Folge.. YAY


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer
> darf man auch erfahren was?
> 
> btt: dass ich endlich mein Referat rumhab, jetzt folgt nächstes Halbjahr nur noch ein Sachthema




Weiß ich noch nicht, irgendwas davon xD
Gewinnspiel: Street Fighter 4 PC-Spiele, Blu-Rays und T-Shirts kassieren - Update - Gewinnspiel, Street Fighter 4


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

1.te von 3 windows 7 boxen heute angekommen ....amazon war am schnellsten ,)


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade extremst, dass ich morgen nur 1.+2. anstatt 1.-9. Stunde habe.


----------



## Menthe (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade sehr das ich jetzt 1 Woche Ferien hab


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Equitas schrieb:


> Mich freut gerade sehr das ich jetzt 1 Woche Ferien hab


ich auch

und um 3 Fahrstunde


----------



## JC88 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich glücklich vom einsatz zurück bin...das motoradfahrer auch immer meinen sie seien die schnellsten


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich in ner Woche Ferien hab.


----------



## AMD_Killer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich ab heute Ferien hab


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Was mich freut? Wochenende, Party !!!


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

endlich qwieder zu hause und PAAARTYYYY


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut....

- verlängertes Wochenende
- Das mein Win 7 von der VVK Aktion da is.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Feierabend + freundin is net da = Schön gemütlich n bierchen trinken und zocken ^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

So, Arbeitswoche rum.
Jetzt eine Woche Urlaub.
UND (das ist das Beste)
 Meine Freundin ist eine Woche hier (~350km Distanz, deswegen was ganz Besonderes)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, wenn ich mal so eine Grafik endlich sehen kann.... 
YouTube - Star Wars - The Old Republic Cinematic Trailer (german/deutsch) [HD]


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich jetzt "groß genug" für den Marktplatz bin...ob ich jetzt die noch wachen Mods ganz panisch anschreiben soll, wieso mir da noch nix angezeigt wird?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich freut es, wenn ich mal so eine Grafik endlich sehen kann....
> YouTube - Star Wars - The Old Republic Cinematic Trailer (german/deutsch) [HD]



Würde mich freuen, wenn auch so die Ingame-Grafik aussehen wüde


----------



## Nightgun (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das ich und StormraidR gleich den ersten Heißen Apfelwein mit zimt geniesen, wird endlich kalt genug dafür
Edit23:45)stormraidR is voll


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich totaal dicht bin seit 1 woche dauerdicht wohlbemerkt


----------



## Biosman (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich es jetzt geschafft habe 1 Woche Rauchfrei zu sein! Es ist ein Gutes Gefühl von der ******* weg zu sein!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich bin schon 17 Jahre und ~10 Monate rauchfrei.


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

und ich hatte vorgestern endlich wieder was zu rauchen^^


----------



## Crymes (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Morgen kommt vielleicht mein Bildschirm von der Reperatur zurück.


----------



## Doney (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich noch ne rezension über antigone schreiben darf... bis morgen... juhu!!!


----------



## Pommes (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

12 Stunden keinen Bluescreen


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich endlich fertig bin mein Rampage in ein Case und unter Wasser zu setzten.

Es läuft


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

In der Badewanne oder im See?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass meine CPU meist nicht über 38°C in Games kommt..
Winter und Prolimatech FTW!!!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

...Und die Heizung kaputt?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ...Und die Heizung kaputt?



Nein, aber nicht ständig an...

Außerdem freut mich, dass ich morgen 2h länger schlafen kann...


----------



## Da_Frank (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das mein Geld wieder da ist.

Hab mir bei Ebay Schuhe gekauft, das Geld überwiesen und am nächsten Tag hat sich das Ebay Mitglied von Ebay abgemeldet. Sofort bei der Bank angerufen das sie das Geld zurück hohlen sollen und es hat geklappt. Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Doney (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass es DOCH einen weg gibt, win7 über die RC version zu legen und somit eine eig. notwendige formatierung zu umgehen... juhu


----------



## drachenorden (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

... dass ich gerade einen Gutscheincode für die TuneUp Utilities 2010 erhalten habe, die aktuell fertiggestellt wurden ... da hat sich der Betatest doch glatt gelohnt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich meinen ersten Tag im Fitness Studio überlebt habe. 
Freue mich aber schon auf das nächste mal.
Es muss ja mal langsam was gemacht werden!^^


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Das ich meinen ersten Tag im Fitness Studio überlebt habe.
> Freue mich aber schon auf das nächste mal.
> *Es muss ja mal langsam was gemacht werden!*^^



Das sage ich mir auch seit 5 Monaten..


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab nen Win7 Key verkauft 

Einen Win7 Prof. 64-Bit hab ich noch ^^


----------



## joraku (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das heute morgen das Päckchen von Amazon gekommen ist.


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Habe heute eine Nachricht bekommen das der Monitor morgen kommt!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich bin endlich dazu gekommen, den Valo-Treiber unter Win7 richtig zu installieren. Jetzt kann ich alle Features der Valo nutzen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass ich endlich FEAR durch, allerdings dafür laut Xfire 9 Stunden nur gebraucht habe? 
Kann nicht sein, wahrscheinlich muss der über Nacht noch'n bissel zählen.. 
Trotzdem, geiles Spiel, auch heute noch empfehlenswert.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freuts das ich heute nich arbeiten muss, und ich geburtstag habe


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

herzlichen glückwünsch zum schlüpftag, freut mich für dich


----------



## Oliver (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind über Weihnachten, dass ich in Berlin endlich ne Wohnung gefunden habe, die mir kompromisslos gefällt und  am Wochenende einziehen kann


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## joraku (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Alles gute zum B-day!


----------



## nulchking (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine Aboprämie ist endlich da


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

alles Gute!

Mich freut, dass ich heute auf den Tag genau 1 Jahr hier im Forum registiert bin


----------



## computertod (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

alles gute

mich freut, dass ich von AT heute ne versandbestätigung bekommen hab


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich darüber wie unparteiisch die Moderation in diesem Forum ist. 
Ich mag PCGHX.^^


----------



## Caspar (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der neue Bildschirm funzt


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Meine 7950 GX2 ist endlich da, gleich mal zerlegen und staunen


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass wir jetzt lecker Essen gehen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich heute endlich nach sage und schreibe einer Woche ohne Sport, endlich wieder zum Training darf (laut Arzt)...

greetz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein NT wurde verschickt.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hihi, Trues Bierlieferung is heute angekommen

@eumel: gibt's net viel zum Staunen, sind bloß zwei Platinen, eine SLI-Steckbrücke, und gut hundert Schrauben


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein NT wurde verschickt.



Ja, ein billiges LC Power...

btw. freut mich gerade dass in der Schule alles Glatt läuft...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schon 1,5h Prime Large Stabil bei halbwegs akzeptablem FSB Takt und alltagstauglichen Spannungen.

Ich glaub ich bekomm mein DFI so langsam in den Griff.


----------



## mr_sleeve (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das ich heute gegen meinen Trainier gewonnen hab


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein NT wurde verschickt.



Meins auch


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass mein AKG K 701 in paar Tagen ankommt. 

Damit ist endlich der Klassik-, Soul- und Jazz-Bereich abgedeckt. 

Für Elektro, R|n|B und Pop hab ich ja den Beyerdynamic DT990 pro und und für Rock, Vocal, Folk und alles wo's warm sein soll den Sennheiser HD600. 

Endlich komplett. 



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ja, ein billiges LC Power...



Achja, die Klischees. Die GreenPower-Serie ist besser als ihr Ruf, gerade in der Geräuschentwicklung und Kühlung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich grade nach langer zeit endlich mal wieder salat gegessen habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Fünft-PC läuft soweit, verstehe jemand die Leute, die damals die FX5800Ultra gebaut haben, entweder Föhnbeschallung oder nen stehenden Lüfter im Idle  Und kochen tut sie auch schon, aber sie läuft  Und die 5 Jahre alte Platte macht auch keine Probleme


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass meine Teile von AT endlich da sind


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich gleich Pizza esse =P


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

ich hab in der übung grade verstanden, was ich da in prolog mache >< das war mein erstes erfolgserlebnis mit der grütze nach 7 jahren xD (also seit ichs kenne, ich hab es sicher keine 7 jahre genutzt ^^)


----------



## Justin Bieber (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Fünft-PC läuft soweit, verstehe jemand die Leute, die damals die FX5800Ultra gebaut haben, entweder Föhnbeschallung oder nen stehenden Lüfter im Idle  Und kochen tut sie auch schon, aber sie läuft  Und die 5 Jahre alte Platte macht auch keine Probleme



fünf pcs???   ihr habt alle zuviel geld......


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass bei mir freitag ab sofort wirklich "frei" ist...


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich zurück bin aus dem urlaub und endlich NFS Shift hab.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut gerade, dass meine neue CPU angekommen ist


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich eig. schon vor ner Woche in unserem Kaff endlich nen Laden gefunden habe, der die PCGH verkauft


----------



## roadgecko (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein Phillips 32PFL8404H LCD TV. Man sieht das Bild gut aus (hab mir grad zum 10. mal den Casino Royale Trailer in 1080p inkl. allen Bildverbesserungen des Fernsehers angeguckt inkl. 100Hz Natural Motion)


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine Graka endlich wieder aus der RMA ist, und ich endlich den Xigmatek Bifrost montieren konnte


----------



## oldmanDF (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich nen tollen Job und ne super Freundin habe (die ich übrigens auch bald heiraten werde) und dass ich bald unter die Häusle-Bauer gehen werde!


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich ist Win7 installiert!


----------



## david430 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



oldmanDF schrieb:


> Dass ich nen tollen Job und ne super Freundin habe (die ich übrigens auch bald heiraten werde) und dass ich bald unter die Häusle-Bauer gehen werde!



Glückwunsch! Auf ein gutes Gelingen beim Hausbau


----------



## RedBrain (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

TuneUp 2010 ist da!! Schnell ausprobieren.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass mein Vista-Laptop seit ca. 2 Tag deutlich schneller booted als vorher ...   

War bei den letzten Updates was Besonderes dabei, oder kann es am DX11-Plattformupdate liegen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Mein Phillips 32PFL8404H LCD TV. Man sieht das Bild gut aus (hab mir grad zum 10. mal den Casino Royale Trailer in 1080p inkl. allen Bildverbesserungen des Fernsehers angeguckt inkl. 100Hz Natural Motion)



Den gleichen müssten wir auch neulich gekauft haben. Heute bei der Familienfeier (5h rumsitzen *kotz*) auch aufgeschnappt, dass sich da noch welche auch den gekauft haben - ist aber auch ein geiles Ding 
Wir brauchen *nur noch* nen Multimedia-PC, dann können wir zig Filme in 1080p drauf gucken ... 

So, nun zurück zum Grund, wieso ich hier poste: Mit ner LAN Karte komm ich endlich per LAN ins inet!
Und dazu noch sehr schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  
Vorher per WLAN warens erst 18,5, später 22mbit...
Download ist eigl höher aber naja.
Btw: Man muss bei Speedtest.net auch erstmal nen Server finden, der so schnell ist ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Naja Frankfurt/Nürnberg sind eigentlich immer gute Adressen 

Mich freut, dass meine Boxen vom Schreibtisch sind und ich Platz habe *freu*, dass ich morgen hoffentlich meinen nächsten Blogeintrag verfassen kann und das wir möglicherweise bald VDSL bekommen, und das zum Glück nicht bei der Telekom.


----------



## TwilightAngel (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freuen meine neuen Schuhe!  Nach Jahren mal wieder ein gescheites paar für den Winter/Outdoor.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich mir grad ein Snowboard gesteigert hab, zu einem super Preis.
Der Winter kann kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dass ich nach Stunden endlich das BIOS des Mainboards zum flashen gebracht habe. Floppy ftw!

Jetzt läuft der 955BE endlich mit 3.2GHz ned nur mit 800MHz -.-


----------



## AMD_Killer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich bei f@h endlich 100k habe siehe Sig.


----------



## Hollywood (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich seit gestern Abend über die genialen Ergebnisse von der8auer und RedCobra, die sie bei ihrer Session erreicht haben!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (2. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es, dass ich endlich mal wieder ins Fitnessstudio konnte (heute morgen)

Und ich jetzt jeden morgen vor der Arbeit  gehen werde


----------



## DOTL (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Mich freut dass Klutten wohl ein gewisses Forum mit seiner Anwesenheit beehrt hat.


 
Sorry, aber hör doch bitte auf gegen Klutten zu schießen. 
Klutten genießt wie jeder andere Moderator das Vertrauen des Mod-Admin-Teams und wird daher genauso von uns unterstützt, wie er auch uns unterstützt. Da er insgesamt ein sehr aktiver Moderator ist, ist es demenzufolge auch nachvollziehbar, dass er in dem einen oder anderen Fall schon eine Entscheidung getroffen hat, die beim Gegenüber nicht unbedingt sehr wohlwollend ankam. Allerdings, gerade solche Entscheidungen fallen nicht spontan und sind selten sehr einfach zu entscheiden. Daher werden bei schwierigeren Anlässen auch die Problematiken zuerst einmal intern im Team geklärt. Daher ist eine Entscheidung eines Mods in diesem Zusammenhang auch als Teamentscheidung zu verstehen. Natürlich kann sich ein Moderator auf der anderen Seite auch nicht alles erlauben und auch kann es mal zu Fehlentscheidungen kommen. Doch in diesem Fall hilft eine ordentliche und angemessene Auseinanersetzung mit dem Thema. Mir ist kein Teammitglied bekannt, dass sich jemals gesträubt hat, eine Fehlentscheidung nicht zuzugeben oder sich zu weigern Fairness zu zeigen. Insofern ist die Toleranzgrenze allgemein sehr hoch und sehr wohlwollend dargestellt. Nur, wenn manche User meinen, diese Grenzen unmüdlich überschreiten zu wollen, dann müssen wir Mods auch eingreifen. Daher kann es dann auch vorkommen, dass die eine oder andere Verwarnung ausgesprochen wird. Aber, ein Großteil aller Verwarnungen in diesem Forum beläuft sich auf eine gelbe Karte. D.h. es handelt sich dann um eine Verwarnung, welche nicht mit Ahndungspunkten gekoppelt ist. Angesichts dessen kann man schon erkennen, dass die einzelnen Mods nicht über die Strenge schießen und munter verwarnen, wie es der eine oder andere in so manchen Rumpelkammer-Diskussionen andeutete. 

Allgemein gilt, wenn man ein Problem erkennt, dann wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man sich auch selbst darum kümmert. Das heißt, dass man bei Missverständnissen o.ä. einen (oder den jeweiligen) Moderator anschreibt und es mit ihm klärt. Wie gesagt, wir sind auch alle nur Menschen und können uns auch manchmal irren. Doch im Kern, wenn es zu Fehlentscheidungen kommen sollte, dann werden wir uns keinesfalls auf das päbstliche Dogma beziehen. Nur liegt auch im Tonfall die Würze der Anfrage. Wenn mich eine extrem unfreundlich formulierte Anfrage erreicht, die noch mit wilden Forderungen geschmückt ist, bei der man denken könnte, dass die Tastatur des Gegenübers defekt ist, dann kann ich solche Anfragen auch weniger ernst nehmen, als eine, bei der ersichtlich ist, dass sich das Gegenüber auch wirklich bemüht und angemessen verhält.

So viel dazu; Fragen und Anregungen bitte ausschließlich per PN.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## CentaX (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ne 1- im Deutsch-Aufsatz (Analyse) und die "Streeeber"- Rufe danach. 
Meine Güte, sonst schreib ich 3'en oder 4'en, einmal die besten Note zu haben wird mir doch wohl erlaubt sein...


----------



## computertod (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

endlich wieder Wurst zu hause 
und endlich nen höchstwahrscheinlich funktionierenden lösungsansatz für meine Graka


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hier stand nichts.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Equitas schrieb:


> Das ich obwohl mein PCGH Abo ausgelaufen ist, trotzdem die neue Ausgabe im Briefkasten lag^^



Das hätte ich nicht im offiziellen PCGH-Forum geschrieben. 
Wunder dich nicht, wenn morgen Männer in schwarzen Anzügen und mit schwarzen Sonnenbrillen eine ganz bestimmte Ausgabe abholen wollen..


----------



## Justin Bieber (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Equitas schrieb:


> Das ich obwohl mein PCGH Abo ausgelaufen ist, trotzdem die neue Ausgabe im Briefkasten lag^^





muahahahahaha wie geiiil schriebt der dasd ins forum der zeitschrift

ich kann net mehr


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Und hier erst recht nicht.


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Dann behalts für dich !


----------



## Da_Frank (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wir ändern jetzt einfach alle nochmal unsere Posts und keiner kriegt was mit


----------



## Menthe (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Wenn ihr meint, ich änder mal eben^^

Hier ging es um nichts liebe Mods und Admins^^


----------



## joraku (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gail!

Die Post s oben freuen mich. Lustig. Aber es war nichts - zum Glück.

Mich freut, das bald Wochenende ist.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut es dass ich auch alte Versionen von Posts einsehen kann  .


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mich freut es dass ich auch alte Versionen von Posts einsehen kann  .



Wenn du meine Posts meinst sage ich dir gerne warum ich sie verändert habe.
In einem Forum in dem ich tätig bin hat sich ein Betrüger aus PCGHX eingeschlichen. Er sagte er wäre Klutten, und hat jede Menge darüber gepostet. Gestern Abend sagte er nun dass er nicht Klutten ist sondern Fa...
Sowas ist nicht witzig!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Posts meinst sage ich dir gerne warum ich sie verändert habe.
> In einem Forum in dem ich tätig bin hat sich ein Betrüger aus PCGHX eingeschlichen. Er sagte er wäre Klutten, und hat jede Menge darüber gepostet. Gestern Abend sagte er nun dass er nicht Klutten ist sondern Fa...
> Sowas ist nicht witzig!



Es ist nur dann nicht witzig wenn mans auch glaubt, so wie du und es dann auch noch als Letzter erfährt, so wie du. 

@Topic
Das ich heute in E ne 3 bekommen hab, dafür aber heute wahrscheinlich gleich die nächste 5 abgeholt habe.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab dich auch lieb.
Ich hab es nicht als letzter gemerkt, sondern als einer der letzten 
Mich freut dass ghostadmin ne 5 kriegt...


----------



## joraku (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch lieb.
> Ich hab es nicht als letzter gemerkt, sondern als einer der letzten
> Mich freut dass ghostadmin ne 5 kriegt...



LOL!
Er hat doch gesagt von der Signatur her müsste man ihn kennen. 
Die war nicht geklaut. Und wann hat er geschrieben er sei "Klutten"? 


@ Topic: Das ich morgen die neue PCGH bekomme.


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass morgen dragion age: origins tag ist


----------



## JC88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich heut 4 pakete mit nettem inhalt bekommen hab
mich freuts ausserdem wenn ich in den nächsten 2 tagen ein paket mit meiner neuen cam in händen halten sollte


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das wir heute in der Vorlesung eine Aussage von Christian Pfeiffer hatten...und sie auseinandergepflückt und als "nicht haltbar" befunden wurde. Und das die selbe Vorlesung heut fast 30 minuten eher zu Ende war, weil wir das Kapitel durch hatten.  *Geht jetzt erstmal Pizza bestellen*


----------



## Da_Frank (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut mein neues Snowboardiiii


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut, dass es heute Shrimps zum Abendessen gibt


----------



## CentaX (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut grade ein Idiot, der immer wieder zu meiner Belustigung beiträgt  



> Link zu nem peinlichen Rap- Video geschickt...
> Jörg: "So langsam glaube ich wirklich, dass es sowas wie selfmobbing gibt^^"
> 
> ... Anderes Fenster ...
> ...



Genial, ehrlich. Ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Wie kann man auch nur solche dummen Sprüche loslassen?! 

e: Seit wann wird "Spe*ma zensiert? Wenn das im Bio- Unterricht auch zensiert werden würde, würde man uns nur von Bienchen und Blümchen erzählen...


----------



## joraku (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das Wochenende ist und nächste Wochen keine großen Arbeiten anstehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Schnapszahl ^^

<---


----------



## Raeven (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

mich freut das mein defektes be quiet NT durch den  Hersteller ersetzt wird


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

unter den ersten 300 bei f@h


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das Transformers läuft.


----------



## Pommes (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das Transformers läuft.



*TVanmach* Nö, Werbüng


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Etz nich mehr, schaus dir an kleiner


----------



## Pommes (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut dass wieder Werbung ist


----------



## AMD_Killer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das es gleich eweiter geht in 5min


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das es jetzt weitergeht.


----------



## Anti-terroa (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich freue mich weil ich mir heute schuhe kauf


----------



## computertod (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

dass ich den ersten Schultag nach den Ferien überlebt habe^^


----------



## Da_Frank (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich in ner Woche Geburtstag hab.


----------



## joraku (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das Transformers läuft.





light-clocker schrieb:


> *TVanmach* Nö, Werbüng





Da_Frank schrieb:


> Etz nich mehr, schaus dir an kleiner





light-clocker schrieb:


> Mich freut dass wieder Werbung ist





AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Mich freut das es gleich eweiter geht in 5min





Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das es jetzt weitergeht.



Mich freut, das ichd en Film auf DVD habe.


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Spezial Edition von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat ist grad gekommen. Dann kann das Abenteuer durch die Zone endlich weitergehen .


----------



## Da_Frank (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ichd en Film auf DVD habe.



Ach geh doch heim, ich brauch das Fernseh-Feeling


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freu mich desshalb da die Schule entlich mal aus ist und ich bald mal B-day habe, und Weihnachten dann irgendwann mal vor der Tür steht *chill³³*

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Whoosaa (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Allen PCGHX-Usern einen guten Tag der Deutschen Einheit.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Allen PCGHX-Usern einen guten Tag der Deutschen Einheit.



Hmpf.

Mich freut, dass ich am Donnerstag zum Vorstellungsgespräch geladen wurde.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ichd en Film auf DVD habe.



mich freut das ich beide Teile auf Blu Ray hab =P


----------



## Pommes (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

60 %ige Amazonasschokolade


----------



## CentaX (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich neue Poster, Sticker und sowas kriege. 
Das links neben dem eingekreistem leider nicht, dafür ist das eingekreiste signiert


----------



## JOJO (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

4 Tage bis zum Wochenende


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Freitags freue ich mich immer das Wochenende ist und Montags weil bald wieder Wochenende ist! Und natürlich über JOJO´s Mutgemache


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das das scheiss internet endlich wieder Funktioniert !

Von gestern abend, um 18:20, bis jetzt grade kein Internet gehabt... Fehler am Server bei 1&1


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das meine LAING nicht defekt ist. Der Sch**ß Feser-Winkel, der am Ausgang, hat geleckt und ein bisserl Wasser fand den Weg in die Pumpe und störte die Elektronik. Also Pumpe ausbauen, trockenlegen wieder eingebaut mit geradem Bits Power Anschluss und siehe da alles wieder beim alten.


----------



## joraku (10. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Der Laber-Thread ist wieder da.


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Hab mich heute über CodMW2 gefreut als ich es gekauft hab aber als ich es installieren wollte nichtmehr-Steam... 
23.58 Uhr
Erstes Level Cod6 durch...ich freu mich...


----------



## Janny (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das ich CoD mw2 durch hab 
aber die story war irgendwie zu kurz..


----------



## joraku (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Janny schrieb:


> Das ich CoD mw2 durch hab
> aber die story war irgendwie zu kurz..



Tja, wenn man auch immer alles so schnell durchzocken muss.
Manche Leute können sich auch nie Zeit lassen.  Selber schuld. 

Mirror's Edge war auch sehr kurz, mich freut, das ich trotzdem eine Woche dran gespielt habe. jeden Abend für 1, 2 Stündchen. Manche Level habe ich einfach öfters gespielt, bevor es in der Story weiterging. 
Ich freue mich auf BF BC2 und dass ich es hoffentlich mit neuem PC in max. Grafik spielen kann. 
Langt da eine 260GTX (2xAA + HD - Auflösung?)


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

das meine alte 8800 gt einen backofen überstanden hat und jetzt wieder funtzt


----------



## Pommes (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Langt da eine 260GTX (2xAA + HD - Auflösung?)



Für n viertel HD reichts immer 
Mich freut, dat es jetzt was zum spachteln gibt


----------



## taks (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die Fasnacht beginnt 

Heute gleich mal ans erste Monsterkonzert


----------



## joraku (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

@ light-clocker: 

@ Topic: mcih freut, dass bald WE ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf BF BC2 und dass ich es hoffentlich mit neuem PC in max. Grafik spielen kann.
> Langt da eine 260GTX (2xAA + HD - Auflösung?)



/sign.

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass es eine GTX 260 mit den Settings hinkriegen wird.


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das mein Caseking paket endlich da ist


----------



## JC88 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mich freut das ich mw 2 auf 1920*1080 höchste einstellungen mit meiner gtx260 flüssig spielen kann


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das gerade mein 2. Bildschirm gekommen ist  (was heißt gerade, heute Mittag)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Endlich gibt es Firefox 3.6b2. Mal sehen, was das Update bringt.


----------



## Janny (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



joraku schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man auch immer alles so schnell durchzocken muss.
> Manche Leute können sich auch nie Zeit lassen.  Selber schuld.



Hat doch nichts mit zeit lassen zutun, ich habs ganz normal in meiner Freizeit gezockt, bis ichs heute morgen durch hatte.. 
ich hätte mir nur eine längere Story gewünscht, nicht weniger Freizeit!


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Janny schrieb:


> Hat doch nichts mit zeit lassen zutun, ich habs ganz normal in meiner Freizeit gezockt, bis ichs heute morgen durch hatte..
> ich hätte mir nur eine längere Story gewünscht, nicht weniger Freizeit!



Ich habs auch seit 20 mins durch...
Freu mich allerdings nicht so drüber, hätt lieber Wochen dran gezockt^^
Wobei, zwischendurch kam auch ein richtiger Frustmoment auf... Letzte Mission mit Gary "Roach" Sanderson ...
Als man den Berg da runterrennen muss, um unten "abgeholt" zu werden, wurde ich JEDES MAL getötet, von irgendeiner Explosion... So 50 mal probiert? Grade wenn du denkst "ha ... jetzt hast dus geschafft!" und schon knapp hinter den Bäumen bist... BUMM Dlüüiiiit
Hat mich bestimmt ne Stunde gekostet... 
Dann die gesamte Mission (btw meine Hassmission in dem Spiel^^) neu gestartet und TADAA es ging, auch, wenn ich meine, in den paar Sekunden danach ja nicht viel verpasst zu haben 

Mich freut, dass ... Ich wohl nächstes Wochenende CoD 4 und 6 direkt hintereinander durchspielen kann 
(An 4 kommts meiner Meinung nach nicht ran ... aber trotzdem tolles Spiel )

So, jetzt noch schnell HAs.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



CentaX schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch schnell HAs.



WIN!


----------



## Da_Frank (11. November 2009)

Das ich gleich in mein Bettchen geh.


----------



## TwilightAngel (12. November 2009)

Das unser Dozent heute nach einem MW2-Video sagte, dass solche Spiele zwar den Schalter zum Amoklauf bei labilen Menschen mit umlegen können, sie aber nicht als alleinige Auslöser in Frage kommen. 
Leider hat er die Studenten nicht darüber aufgeklärt, dass die umstrittene Zivilistenerschießung nicht zum Bestehen der Mission erforderlich sind.


----------



## computertod (12. November 2009)

dass ich mein Win 7 endlich hab


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. November 2009)

dass ich gerade 15 Punkte auf eine Informatik-HA gekriegt habe. Es geht wieder aufwärts!


----------



## joraku (12. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich Morgen eine sehr gute Informtaikarbeit zurückbekomme.


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2009)

Mich freut es das ich heut ein sehr positives bewerbungsgespräch geführt hab, und 20min später den unterschrieben arbeitsvertrag in händen hielt


----------



## computertod (12. November 2009)

dass mein Win 7 endlich installiert ist


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. November 2009)

mich freut das ich gerade dabei war eine Wakü zu planen. Ich werd das mal irgendwann in den Beispielkonfigs absegnen lasse


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass mein Vorstellungsgespräch sehr gut verlaufen ist


----------



## Janny (12. November 2009)

Mich freut, das ich morgen feiern gehe, und das ich mich richtig volllaufen lassen kann


----------



## Oliver (13. November 2009)

Ich freu mich immer noch tierisch über die gestern erworbene Steelseries Xai und das Roccat Sense, wobei Letzteres nicht 100% mit der Xai harmoniert. 

Außerdem freue ich mich, dass es mal nicht regnet und die Story von Dragon Age einfach fantastisch ist


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

meine einsendeaufgabe fürs studium grad noch rechtzeitig abgegeben zu haben


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. November 2009)

endlich wochenende^^


----------



## debalz (13. November 2009)

dass ich für meine Grafikkarte vor 6 Wochen noch 177€ bezahlt habe und das gute Stück mittlerweile sage und schreibe 249€ kostet - wie geil alda!!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (13. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> endlich wochenende^^



das freut mich auch, und das ich frei hab


----------



## Da_Frank (13. November 2009)

Mich freut die 2 in meiner Mathe Schuli.


----------



## Raeven (13. November 2009)

Habe für das defekte be quiet NT vom Hersteller ein neues NT bekommen innerhalb einer Woche ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## joraku (13. November 2009)

Das morgen ein Paket kommt. (wehe wenn nicht )

und das WE ist, ein großer Teil der Hausaufgaben schon gemacht ist und ich auch schon auf die Theorieprüfung für den Autoführerschein gelernt habe und die Bögen doch relativ leicht sind.


----------



## Pommes (13. November 2009)

Die richtige Einstellung meines neuen Moni's


----------



## Janny (14. November 2009)

Das ich jetzt ins bett hüpfe, und das morgen hoffentlich mein Sleeve kommt !


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

Ich mach so den Kühlschrank auf, und finde einen Zettel von meiner Schwester, auf dem steht, was für Marmaleden von denen, die wir im Moment haben, sie schon probiert. Ich erst mal so WTF?, dann den Zettel genommen (sie war gerade mit meiner Mutter weg), runter an den PC, Zettel eingescannt, 20x ausgedruckt (), und mit Tesa in der gesamten Küche verteilt angeklebt.  Sie hat mich fast umgebracht, als sie wiederkam..


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2009)

Heute erstmal den kompletten fehlenden Schlaf der ganzen Woche nachgeholt, waren gute 13 Stunden^^


----------



## joraku (14. November 2009)

Päckchen ist da.
Heute Abend wird  Star Trek angeschaut.


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

*Jaaaaaaa......es hat gestartet *

Nach edlichen Stunden immer mit FF im LCD Poster ist mein neues Sys endlich gestartet.....jetzt brauch ich erst mal ein paar Metaxa 

Ihr ahnt nicht was ich alles gemacht habe um es zum laufen zu kriegen


----------



## Two-Face (15. November 2009)

Dass ich heute zum Saufen gehen werde - mit sehr vielen geilen Bunnys


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. November 2009)

Dass nen Kumpel da ist und wir gerade eine Flasche Havana Club killen


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

Mich freut das mich meine Kopfschmerzen verlassen haben.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das mich meine Kopfschmerzen verlassen haben.


und das du morgen Geburtstag hast?


----------



## Pommes (15. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass Apple vor Gericht gewonnen hat.
War ja klar, Apple verliert nie


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. November 2009)

Gestern und heute hatte ich endlich mal Zeit, PCGH (Print) zu lesen.


----------



## Janny (15. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gestern und heute hatte ich endlich mal Zeit, PCGH (Print) zu lesen.



Die liegt bei mir schon mehr als eine Woche und ich hab immernoch nicht reingeguckt.


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass ich wieder im Forum Aktiv sein darf, und endlich wieder ein paar Beiträge verfassen kann.




Die hatten dich wohl gesperrt?


----------



## JC88 (16. November 2009)

Meine Kamera is da!!!Jippiejahey


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. November 2009)

Radagis schrieb:


> Die hatten dich wohl gesperrt?




Ja, ist aber schon was her


----------



## Pommes (16. November 2009)

Öhmmm Graka einbauen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

Mich freut das hier:



> Sehr geehrte(r) fresh_dumbledore,
> 
> die Bezahlung für Ihre Bestellung vom 11.11.2009 um 17:41 Uhr ist bei uns am 16.11.2009 um 14:32 Uhr eingegangen.
> 
> Über den folgenden Link gelangen Sie zu den Bestelldetails:


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

Das ist Geburtstag hab.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

Toll, 17 zu sein bringt halt mal überhaupt nix


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

Doch, ein Jahr näher an meine volljährigkeit  Danke fresh.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2009)

Mit 17 darf man Auto fahren, auch wenn Mutti neben dran sitzen muss, immerhin etwas.


----------



## Janny (16. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Toll, 17 zu sein bringt halt mal überhaupt nix



Man bist du nett  !  ..Alles Gute


----------



## Ibatz! (16. November 2009)

Das ich bald endlich genug Geld hab um meinen PC endlich auf den Stand zu bringen,den ich gerne hätte...(4GB Ram,ordentliches Netzteil(kein Xilence xD),ordentlicher CPU-Kühler,SATA-Platte und n Sata-Laufwerk....)


----------



## Da_Frank (16. November 2009)

Ihr seit soooo freundlich danke Janny


----------



## CentaX (16. November 2009)

<-- 2000 

2000. Beitrag. 

e: Happy Birthday! Ha, 53 mins hatt ich noch ;D


----------



## Xyrian (17. November 2009)

Ich habe grade eine 13-Punktearbeit in Chemie zurückbekommen 

Gruß Xyrian


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2009)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich habe grade eine 13-Punktearbeit in Chemie zurückbekommen
> 
> Gruß Xyrian



Und ich ein Heft mit 14 Punkten in Musik 
Da denkt man, man hat VOLL das falsche gewählt... Test über Opernzusammenfassung? 13,5 Punkte. Das Heft? 14 Punkte. 
Schon toll. Das Bild vom Papa Roach Sänger hat bestimmt alles ausgemacht (Unter Rap - wegen nem Nu Metal Unterpunkt. )


----------



## ghostadmin (17. November 2009)

Das ich meinen IFOM Lehrer los bin!
Jaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. November 2009)

Mich freut dass meine 2 Win XP Home Lizenzen endlich da sind.^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (17. November 2009)

Das ich heute früher Schluss machen konnte


----------



## computertod (17. November 2009)

dass ich gerade eine Simulation der Theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung gemacht und die auf Anhieb mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden habe, obwohl ich seit einer Woche nix geübt habe 
ich bin Fit für die Prüfung


----------



## Tamio (17. November 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> dass ich gerade eine Simulation der Theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung gemacht und die auf Anhieb mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden habe, obwohl ich seit einer Woche nix geübt habe
> ich bin Fit für die Prüfung


Wünsch dir viel Glück 


Mich freut das ich in zwei Wochen hoffentlich wieder mehr ruhe hab


----------



## computertod (17. November 2009)

jop, werd ich brauchen
mich freut, dass ich endlich meinem Prüfungstermin hab: 30 November


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (17. November 2009)

mich freut das ich gerade total gute Laune hab


----------



## lemon (17. November 2009)

mich freut es total, dass heute die Crysis Special Edition und Crysis Warhead gekommen ist. Eigentlich sollten die erst am 19 kommen laut amazon.de.  xD

supi


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2009)

Dass es heute wieder leckeren Hackbraten gegeben hat.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. November 2009)

Das meine freundin ihre neue hardware gerade bekommen hat und das ich am WE wieder basteln darf  :

- Core i7 860

- Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3P

- Gigabyte GTX 275


----------



## speedstar (17. November 2009)

Dass ma wieder ne Seite nichts vom NDA hält:

Radeon HD 5970 im Test - Screenshots | Bilder-Galerie | Aktuell


----------



## Pusher (17. November 2009)

dass ich morgen nicht zur Schule muss


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. November 2009)

dass ich mir grade ne Kanne Tee reingezogen habe, meine Nieren werden sich freuen


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

Eine teuflische Zahl in meinen Profil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. November 2009)

Mich freut die teufliche Zahl von true


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2009)

über 200k Punkte beim falten


----------



## Justin Bieber (19. November 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> über 200k Punkte beim falten




was für falten???


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> was für falten???



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/17067-pcgh-folding-home-team-infos.html


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. November 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> über 200k Punkte beim falten



Ich auch , 200.113 um genau zu sein, bin direkt hinter dir, pass auf


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2009)

Ich merk schon^^ Ich zock zZ zu viel, da komm ich net mitm falten hinterher


----------



## RedBrain (20. November 2009)

Der Zerstörer ist tot! (Borderlands)


----------



## Justin Bieber (20. November 2009)

wochenende


----------



## joraku (20. November 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> jop, werd ich brauchen
> mich freut, dass ich endlich meinem Prüfungstermin hab: 30 November



An dem Termin habe ich auch Theorieprüfung für B ab 17.


----------



## computertod (20. November 2009)

ich mach Klasse T, B kommt nächstes Jahr, auch für 17 versteht sich.

mich freut, dass heute abend Brauerei besichtigung ist


----------



## ghostadmin (20. November 2009)

Geil, 2 neue TFTs.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> An dem Termin habe ich auch Theorieprüfung für B ab 17.



Habe sie am Montag bestanden.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. November 2009)

Das mein Lack da ist


----------



## joraku (21. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Habe sie am Montag bestanden.



Glückwunsch. 

Mich freut, dass ich es endlich geschafft habe dasSystem neu aufzusetzen und alles funktioniert bis jetzt, ohne Bluescreen.


----------



## rabit (21. November 2009)

Bald Weihnachten ist


----------



## Da_Frank (21. November 2009)

Mich freut das morgen Abend was fettes läuft^^
und ich teil 1 meiner snowboardausrüstung hab, die boots. wen interessierts kein gut weiter


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.



Joh, danke. 
Ist ganz locker, ich hatte 0 Fehler.


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Das der Aquamark auf dem SC super funzt .....3 runs =3x Ergebniss bei weniger Takt verbessert


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2009)

PC vorhin geputzt -> 3°C kühler


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. November 2009)

Mich freut das ich heute morgen Training mit einem aus der Bundesliga hatte


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

CPU übertaktet und nur 10 C° wärmer als davor 35-45 C° und das nach CoD MW2

Core i7 920 auf 3.20 ghz


----------



## Xyrian (22. November 2009)

Mich freut mein Antec Ninehundred... Das beste Gehäuse was ich je hatte! :banana:
Fettes Dankeschön an Darth_Schmidtler! 

Xyrian


----------



## joraku (22. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass gestern Abend cool war.


----------



## Anti-terroa (22. November 2009)

Mich freut, das ich mir was zum futtern bestell


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

mich freut, das ich nacher mein PC komplett auseinander baue und wieder richtiges kabelmanagement mache


----------



## gharbi_sam (22. November 2009)

Das ich gerade mein bauch voll machen duerfte, das mein 60 Km entfernter PC seit 3 tage schoen vor sich hin faltet und ich einige plaetze gut gemacht habe


----------



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

Mich freut das meine Umfrage reges Interesse zeigt


----------



## joraku (22. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut das meine Umfrage reges Interesse zeigt



Mich würde freuen wenn ich wüsste welche Umfrage das ist?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Mich würde freuen wenn ich wüsste welche Umfrage das ist?



-> sein Profil -> Statistiken -> Alle Themen -> da sollte es stehen

Mich freut das meine Freundin nächste Woche bei mir einzieht


----------



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Mich würde freuen wenn ich wüsste welche Umfrage das ist?



Wer Technobase hört  Noch in der Rumpelkammer^^ würde mich über deine Anteilnahme freuen^^


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2009)

He he 

Mich freud gerade das meine persönliche Rangliste über mein bestes Board gerade ein Update hat.

Von Rampage Extreme auf P6T7 WS Supercomputer....das Board ist so krass, das macht alles mit und hat ein absolut gutmütiges Bios ......damit kann ich machen was ich will ...es startet immer noch


----------



## Tamio (22. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> -> sein Profil -> Statistiken -> Alle Themen -> da sollte es stehen
> 
> Mich freut das meine Freundin nächste Woche bei mir einzieht


 Hier schon mal der Link zum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/25056-der-nervt-euch-gerade-total-thread-974.html
 


Mich freut
Nur noch knapp ein Woche und dann wieder mehr ruhe


----------



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Hier schon mal der Link zum
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/25056-der-nervt-euch-gerade-total-thread-974.html
> 
> 
> ...


Ferien sind erst in einem Monat


----------



## Tamio (22. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ferien sind erst in einem Monat


Ich rede aber net von Ferien  nur das ich dann nicht mehr so viel stress hab  (hoffentlich)


----------



## Janny (22. November 2009)

Das auf RTL "Trenung mit Hindernissen kommt"


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Das auf RTL "Trenung mit Hindernissen kommt"



Is was für dich, wa?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Hier schon mal der Link zum
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/25056-der-nervt-euch-gerade-total-thread-974.html
> 
> 
> ...



da habsch mich schon drüber aufgeregt, das ich aufräumen sollte / müsste 

Mich freut gerade total das ich "Gummibären" aus dem Gummibärenland hab. Die schmecken ja so klasse


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

Mich freut das ich gerade einen absolut gesunden Himbeer-Granatapfel Smoothie trinke


----------



## Janny (23. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Is was für dich, wa?



Ich find denn gut, hatte denn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## computertod (23. November 2009)

in Englisch werd ich immer besser, jetzt hab ich schon ne 3


----------



## CentaX (23. November 2009)

Morgen Gitarrenladen und Gitarre hoffentlich kostenlos wieder in Ordnung bringen lassen.
Wue sich manche vermutlich erinnern: Durch das leichte (!) Festdrehen einer Mutter hat es innen wohl Kabel an der Klinkenbuchse abgerissen. 

Und: Dann die mal verzerrt auf nem "richtigen" Amp spielen. 
Bis jetzt hab ich ja nur diesen extrem billigen Bass-Übungsamp... Bin mal gespannt, was für ein Sound noch so in der Schecter steckt. 


e: Außerdem wurde ich beim gbo- Blog ganz nett auf der Hauptseite erwähnt, durch eine etwas obszöne Ausdrucksweise und Kritik an ihrem System hab ichs jetzt auch auf GBO geschafft. 
Auf iBash sind schon 2 Quotes von mir, höhöhö


----------



## gharbi_sam (24. November 2009)

Das ich heute morgen kein unterricht hatte und ich gerade jetzt aus dem bett raus bin


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2009)

Mich hat vermutlich einer aus der Klasse mit der Schweinegrippe angesteckt!
Jaa, ich bin hier im richtigen Thread, mich freut das...
Dank der unbegründeten Massenpanik WILL man mich dann gar nicht mehr in der Schule haben .. 
Wär zu toll, wenns wahr wäre, er war heute jdf den ersten Tag wieder da, noch total verschnupft.. Ich hab jetzt auch ne verstopfte Nase und Halsschmerzen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. November 2009)

Das die erste Stunde entfällt und ich erst später in die Schule fahren muss^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Mich freut dass ich ausnahmsweise mal 240 Flocken in der Hand habe...
...bis meine HD 5850 da ist, dann bin ich die wieder los.


----------



## Janny (25. November 2009)

Mich freut, das ich heute Theorie bestanden habe, und endlich nicht mehr lernen muss.


----------



## Ahab (25. November 2009)

Schön dass ich mal nen Mittwoch und Donnerstag verbringen kann ohne bis in die Nacht fürs Studium zu maloochen. Die letzten zwei Wochen waren echt heftig


----------



## Pommes (25. November 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ich heute Theorie bestanden habe, und endlich nicht mehr lernen muss.



 Gratz


----------



## Ahab (25. November 2009)

ah ja, dito


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

das er seine theorie bestanden hat und ich gleich wieder was zu futtern hab


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2009)

Schokolade?


----------



## Da_Frank (26. November 2009)

Marmelade.


----------



## joraku (26. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich morgen nur 4 Stunden Unterricht habe. 

@ ^ Ihr zwei da oben: Falscher Thread.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. November 2009)

Das mein Drucker beim drucken raucht?! Machen das Laserdrucker normalerweise?!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (26. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schokolade?



ach was ich hab mir ne Pizza gemacht, bin total süchtig danach. Jetzt ist gerade wieder eiene im Ofen ^^ das freut mich =P


----------



## Tamio (26. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das mein Drucker beim drucken raucht?! Machen das Laserdrucker normalerweise?!


Das freut dich grad 
Denke das ist normal wird das einbrennen sein.


Mich freut zwei Tage "schlepperei" hinter mir hab.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. November 2009)

Mich freut @ Tamio -> ironische Freude.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. November 2009)

Dass morgen Freitag ist und ich fast alle Hausaufgaben erledigt habe


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. November 2009)

das ich im Zertifikatstest mechaniche Verfahrenstechnick 86% erreicht habe


----------



## Mick Jogger (26. November 2009)

Hausaufgaben erledigt das freut mich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2009)

---->  <----

Ich find den Artikel dazu gar nicht mehr


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. November 2009)

Mich freut das heute zum mittagessen grillen angesagt ist


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

Mich freut der Leberkäse auf dem Herd, der mir ein leckeres essen beschert


----------



## joraku (27. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut der Leberkäse auf dem Herd, der mir ein leckeres essen beschert



Mich freut das Da_Frank sein Dichttalent ausgepackt hat, hier genauso wie im "Was nervt euch Thread" und ich finde die Dichtungen eigentlich ganz nett. 

@ T: Wochenende!


----------



## Pommes (27. November 2009)

Der leckere Frühstücksbechercafé meiner Senséo Laté Maschine


----------



## Tamio (27. November 2009)

Mich freut gleich zur Friseurin nach fast einem Jahr von 14cm Haarlänge runter auf wenigstens 1,5cm


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Mich freut das Da_Frank sein Dichttalent ausgepackt hat, hier genauso wie im "Was nervt euch Thread" und ich finde die Dichtungen eigentlich ganz nett.
> 
> @ T: Wochenende!



Mich freut sein freuen ungemein, drum bin ich der Meinung ich sollte draußen, und nicht am PC sein.


----------



## der_yappi (27. November 2009)

Das ich heute schon kurz nach 11h Feierabend hatte
Und jetzt kann ich mein WE genießen


----------



## 8800 GT (27. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut sein freuen ungemein, drum bin ich der Meinung ich sollte draußen, und nicht am PC sein.


Du kleiner Lump was machst du hier, wollts du nich raus doch bist noch hier?
Genau deßhalb du kleiner Wicht, schreib ich dir nun hier das Gedicht

BTT: Dass ich jetzt Fußball spielen geh


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du kleiner Lump was machst du hier, wollts du nich raus doch bist noch hier?
> Genau deßhalb du kleiner Wicht, schreib ich dir nun hier das Gedicht
> 
> BTT: Dass ich jetzt Fußball spielen geh



Das du mich beleidst ganz offiziell, dafür würd ich dir geben gleich eine schell.
Doch dann noch mich mit meiner größe aufzuziehen, sollte Grund genug sein für dich, zu fliehen^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. November 2009)

Mich freut dass endlich wochenende ist und am montag gibts gehalt
die verfahrenstechnick ist nun zu ende und der ausbilder war ganz schön alt


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

Da du die Wahrheit mir hier verschweigst, muss ich sagen dass dus dir bald mit mir vergeigst.
40 ist doch noch kein Alter, vor allem nicht für nen jungen Falter.
Er schwingt sich auf er schwingt sich ab, doch bin ich dass geschreibe satt.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. November 2009)

warum so frech, warum so rau, 
schau dich doch an, du nennst dich schlau?
das kann nicht sein, das glaub ich nicht,
du dummer, kleiner, dicker Wicht


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

Der böse Ton, was der blos soll,
frag ich mich hier schon lange, ich finds nicht toll.
Du fauchst mich an, bewirfst mich mit ausdrücken,
so kann dass nicht sein, wenns so weitergeht wirst du bald laufen mit krücken.


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. November 2009)

ihr beide dichtet den thread total voll
dann machen die mods wieder nen thread zu
und das find ich ganz und garnet toll
tim und jonas wenn ihr dichten wollt dann per PN
dann können die mods euach auch nix machen


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

Du schreibst mir vor, was ich soll machen, darüber kann ich herzlich lachen.
Du sagst wir sollen jenes tun und manches lassen, darüber streiten sich die Massen.
Wir können die Sache schnell beenden, wenn Tim lässt von der Tastatur seine Händen.


----------



## computertod (27. November 2009)

das ich das shice Englisch Referat endlich rumhab und am Montag endlich Führerscheinprüfung mache


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> das ich das shice Englisch Referat endlich rumhab und am Montag endlich Führerscheinprüfung mache



du hasts geschafft doch freu dich nicht, die Rache folgt meist im Gesicht.
Der Führerschein, so kann ich dir sagen, wird noch so manche Plagen haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2009)

Was geht denn bei dir ab?

Freue mich über meine Amazon Bestellung, die mal wieder fix wie der Wind bei mir war, achja und dass ich das letzte Pärchen RAM bekommen habe, dass es noch auf Lager gab^^


----------



## Da_Frank (27. November 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Was geht denn bei dir ab?
> 
> Freue mich über meine Amazon Bestellung, die mal wieder fix wie der Wind bei mir war, achja und dass ich das letzte Pärchen RAM bekommen habe, dass es noch auf Lager gab^^


Bei mir geht ab, von dem du nur träumst, drum schau ich zu, dass mein zimmer wird nun aufgeräumt.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Bei mir geht ab, von dem du nur träumst, drum schau ich zu, dass mein zimmer wird nun aufgeräumt.





Mich freut, dass Da_Frank grade gut drauf ist..


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2009)

Habt ihr gerade Reime im Deutschunterricht, wie?^^ Das schnürt nur noch mehr meinen Hass, den du mit deinem Avatar hervorgerufen hast 

Achja freu mich auch noch auf das neue Zelda für den DS


----------



## LOGIC (27. November 2009)

CAN'T WAIT FOR...?!?!? Nein ^^ nicht MW2 sondern BC2 YAAAAY !


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Mein Inet geht mal wieder. Die Frage ist nur wie lange


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (27. November 2009)

na das morgen Samstag ist  saufen


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Da_Frank grade gut drauf ist..


Mich freut dass es dich freut, denn den Freude ist nicht ewig liebe Leut.


----------



## Janny (28. November 2009)

Mich freut, das ich mich jetzt ins Bett schmeisse


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2009)

neue PCGH, gleich mal durchblättern  Und nochmal die Lineage-Folgen anschauen


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Die freude in mir grad erwacht, schau ich die Sonne an, die mich anlacht.


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

Ich freue ich mich das ich F@H ans laufen gekriegt hab!


----------



## Shi (28. November 2009)

Das ich vielleicht bald einen Schul-PC geschenkt bekomm! Werd daraus einen Lan-Rechner baun


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2009)

Heute Abend is Party angesagt mit Trinkspielchen und schwoofen und allem drum und dran *freu*


----------



## joraku (28. November 2009)

Crysis Wars Patch 5 ist fertig gedownloadet.


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2009)

Ich bin seit eben in Band, vllt war die Wahl von Musik statt Kunst als Basiskurs doch gar nicht so schlecht. 
e-Bass spiel ich seit ca. 7 Monaten, Gitarre ist schon vergeben (spiel ich seit 1,5 Monaten, seitdem stand der Bass mehr oder weniger nur in der Ecke), der Bass müsste nur mal ordentlich auf Vordermann gebracht werden (neue Buchse, Halskrümmung einstellen, Saitenlage tiefer und einen Tonabnehmer reparieren/ersetzen), dann ist er in wirklich gutem Zustand für ne Band.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. November 2009)

Bass is doch eh viel geiler als Gitarre

Mich freut dass 5 Stunden Dauertanzen keinerlei Nebenwirkungen zeigen^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Mich freut gerade die Tatsache dass ich gleich Fallout 3 zocken darf!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2009)

i7 920, 25 Stunden prime-stable @ 3,5 GHz


----------



## joraku (29. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich jetzt fit für die Theorieprüfung morgen bin.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. November 2009)

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2009)

Dass Prime95 nun seit 30 Stunden fehlerfrei läuft, und in 18 Stunden freu ich mich dann noch mehr.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. November 2009)

Mich freut das die Sachen für meinen Server morgen ankommen dürften


----------



## Janny (29. November 2009)

Mich freut, das ich mich gleich ins bett chill, und CARS schaue


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. November 2009)

Das meine Palette Red Bull (30Stück) angekommen ist (bei nem Kumpel) und ich sie Dienstag abholen darf^^
Pünktlich zu den Klausuren, optimal


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2009)

@e-freak:
Schmeiß mal LinX an, dagegen ist Prime Kindergarten  .

Mich freut dass ich endlich mit dem Zeichnen fertig bin und daher morgen wieder in Ruhe löten darf.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (29. November 2009)

es giebt wieder nen hacker film..
guckt schnell auf ZDF Neo...
mich freuts^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (29. November 2009)

Mich freut dass ich endlich mein problem mit meiner GraKa geloest habe  !

Wer neugierig ist : link


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ich mich gleich ins bett chill, und CARS schaue


Oh mein Gott!


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2009)

Mich freuts das ich meine jetz exfreundin zum teufel gejagt hab und mir es echt gut dabei geht. 
( nich das ihr denkt ich bin nen assi die gute hat mich 2 mal betrogen und mir blaue vom himmel gelogen ) 

Auserdem habsch mehr zeit zum arbeiten jetz, und arbeit is geld


----------



## kuki122 (29. November 2009)

freut mich  

Mir gehts gerade super, weil ich Tolle Musik höre, im web surfe und gleich ins bett gehe


----------



## Janny (29. November 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!



was ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

@Oh mein Gott! 

cars halt!


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2009)

Also jetz freut mich das meine ex sich tierisch aufregt das ich mich freue *lach* bisl paradox aber ich finds toll


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @e-freak:
> Schmeiß mal LinX an, dagegen ist Prime Kindergarten  .


 
Mach ich eventuell mal bei Gelegenheit, das Feedback für das Programm scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein, nachdem was man so lesen kann.


----------



## Janny (29. November 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> @Oh mein Gott!
> 
> cars halt!



Ja, cooler Film, fand ich gut. Musste dir ja nicht angucken!


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. November 2009)

Mich freut das ich mir auch cars angeguckt hab und er war lol.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Mach ich eventuell mal bei Gelegenheit, das Feedback für das Programm scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein, nachdem was man so lesen kann.


Das Proggi bringt bei mir Fehler nach 2 Minuten mit Settings die 3 Stunden Prime(Aber eben auch nicht mehr) aushalten...

@Topic:
Ich freu mich dass ich auch zu denen gehöre die gerade Cars geguckt haben.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Und ich freue mich das ich in der Zeit wo Cars lief Hulk auf dem Pay TV Sender angeschaut habe


----------



## computertod (30. November 2009)

mich freut, dass ich soeben meine Theoretische Führerscheinprüfung Klasse T bestanden habe, mit nur 4 Fehlerpunkten


----------



## joraku (30. November 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Gutes Gelingen!



Danke!
Erfolgrei gelungen. 

@AMD_Killer & Janny: Habe ich auch gesehen. Teilweise sehr kindisch, aber die Charaktere fand ich schon tiefgründig, bzw. wie sie sich mit der Zeit verändert haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. November 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Danke!
> Erfolgrei gelungen.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. November 2009)

mich freut es weil die menschen alle in weihnachtsstimmung sind 
und die kasse klingelt^^


----------



## CentaX (30. November 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich bin seit eben in Band, vllt war die Wahl von Musik statt Kunst als Basiskurs doch gar nicht so schlecht.
> (...)



Das war in der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag. Was mich jetzt freut? Zuerst war als "erstes Lied" zum Zusammenspielen Black Sabbath - Iron Man geplant, jetzt ist es... Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become! YAY!
Ich hab erstmal unserem Sänger nen Ohrwurm verpasst, der scheint die Band wohl zu mögen, und die anderen beiden findens auch gut. Das Lied hab ich wohl am längsten gespielt und im Gegensatz zu Iron Man krieg ich dabei sogar mit meinem Retro-Bass auch alles hin...  UUUND Mittwoch kriegen wir vllt nen Proberaum KOSTENLOS, es ist so herrlich, ich würde den Moment gerne einfrieren... (Kann auch dran liegen, dass wir morgen ne Ranzösisch- Arbeit schreiben...)


----------



## joraku (30. November 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Das war in der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag. Was mich jetzt freut? Zuerst war als "erstes Lied" zum Zusammenspielen Black Sabbath - Iron Man geplant, jetzt ist es... Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become! YAY!
> Ich hab erstmal unserem Sänger nen Ohrwurm verpasst, der scheint die Band wohl zu mögen, und die anderen beiden findens auch gut. Das Lied hab ich wohl am längsten gespielt und im Gegensatz zu Iron Man krieg ich dabei sogar mit meinem Retro-Bass auch alles hin...  UUUND Mittwoch kriegen wir vllt nen Proberaum KOSTENLOS, es ist so herrlich, ich würde den Moment gerne einfrieren... (Kann auch dran liegen, dass wir morgen ne Ranzösisch- Arbeit schreiben...)




Genial!
Das freut mich.
Ranzösisch


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut dass ich n Joghurt neben mir hab.


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

das es heute weihnachtsgeld und gehalt gab


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

mich freut, dass ich morgen Musik schreibe, mann, ich liebe arbeiten


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut dass Tim rosa ist^^


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

mcih freut dass Jonas gelb ist


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das ich bald nen tft moni besitze


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut dass er mich nachmacht.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut das 8800gt auf Bremen kommt.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

mich freut dass Jonas und Stormi jetzt zusammen sind


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut dass ich feirerabend habe und das trim mich net enttartnen kann da er meinen namen net kennt


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Weißte wer bald zamm sind? Die augenbraun deiner mutter^^

das freut mich.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich freut dass ich feirerabend habe


mich freut, dass ich noch zur schule gehen darf und nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das ich den geilsten beruf der welt erlerne...chemikant


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich freut dass ich feirerabend habe und das trim mich net enttartnen kann da er meinen namen net kennt


du meinst patrick?


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das dass forum mich nun unter meinem reallife namen kennt


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Stört dich dass Kai ?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (30. November 2009)

mich freut das ich gerade vom Training komm. Das is immer wieder geil nach der Dusche frisch zu sein und mit viel Energie irgendwas zu zocken. Ich werd gleich CoD4 anschmeißen


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das jonas mich als kai bezeichnet was aber net zutrifft


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut das Thorben mich als Hans-Dieter benamed.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich freut das jonas mich als kai bezeichnet was aber net zutrifft


mcih freut dass ich net mit so ner komischen Maske rumrennen muss


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> mcih freut dass ich net mit so ner komischen Maske rumrennen muss


Mich freut das Tim Sido ist.


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich fret dass ich das leid "Haschichkakerlaken" von creme de la creme habe


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich fret dass ich das leid "Haschichkakerlaken" von creme de la creme habe


Dass schreibe ich später noch in den was nervt euch thread 
Mich freut dass patrick ein so dummes lied freut.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich fret dass ich das leid "Haschichkakerlaken" von creme de la creme habe


mich freut dass Patrick leidet


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das tim denkt das d´meine maske ne chemikanten maske ist dabei ist die noch origibnal mit helm von der wehrmacht aus der guten alten zeit


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das wir alle so aktiv heute im forum sind


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich freut das tim denkt das d´meine maske ne chemikanten maske ist dabei ist die noch origibnal mit helm von der wehrmacht aus der guten alten zeit


mich freut dass du denkst dass ich das denke obwohls gar net so is


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich feut das ich morgen wirdeer produktionstechniche grundlagen habe


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut das pätryk gleich weg ist.


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut das jonas auch gleich in die heia muss


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass das warten auf das MTB bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Pommes (30. November 2009)

Mich freut das heutige Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut dass ich gleich noch eine gute-nacht-kippe rauche


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich es jetzt schon fast 18 Jahre ohne Rauchen ausgehalten habe.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> mich freut das jonas auch gleich in die heia muss


oh nein, bei uns gehts dann erst richtig ab


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut dass mein Bettchen sich auf mich freut.

Edit: ähh ähhh natürlich muss ich nicht ins bett


----------



## Klutten (30. November 2009)

Könnt ihr euren Spam mal wieder zurückfahren bitte!?!

Mehr als 30 Beiträge in weniger als 10 Minuten müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Wer chatten will, suche sich bitte eine andere Verständigungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euren Spam mal wieder zurückfahren bitte!?!
> 
> Mehr als 30 Beiträge in weniger als 10 Minuten müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Wer chatten will, suche sich bitte eine andere Verständigungsmöglichkeit.



Kein Off topic --> was freut dich ?

Mich freut ein Poster mehr in der Runde.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. November 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich morgen nur 3Blöcke habe...

Gratz an dieser Stelle an "Klutten", der die 5000er Marke geknackt hat


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich morgen nur 3Blöcke habe...
> 
> Gratz an dieser Stelle an "Klutten", der die 5000er Marke geknackt hat


mich freut dass Klutten die 5000 gepackt hat


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut dass Petrick sich einschleimt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

mich freut dasich jetzt pennen gehen muss weil ich um 5 urh mojens aufstehen muss

gute nacht @all


haut rein ihr spammsoldaten


----------



## Klutten (30. November 2009)

Was euch so alles freut  THX, 5.000 Beiträge freuen mich auch - eine schöne runde Zahl.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut das klutten sich freut.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. November 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was euch so alles freut  THX, 5.000 Beiträge freuen mich auch - eine schöne runde Zahl.


mich freut dass Klutten nun wieder milde gestimmt ist


----------



## Da_Frank (30. November 2009)

Mich freut pennen nacht


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (30. November 2009)

Gut Nacht

Ja das Klutten die 5k hat freut mich auch 

siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...6-klutten-hat-die-5000er-huerde-erreicht.html


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Dezember 2009)

Heute das erste Türchen im Kalender aufgemacht  Achja und das die Bahn mal wieder Mist gebaut hat, sollte mich eigentlich nicht freuen, aber so muss ich wenigstens net zur Schule.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2009)

Das hier kam grad in der CSS Console 


2 CPUs, Frequency: 8.5 Ghz,  Features: AuthenticAMD SSE SSE2 MMX 3DNow RDTSC CMOV FCMOV
execing valve.rc


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Dezember 2009)

mich freut dass heute meine Board WaKühler gekommen sind


----------



## -NTB- (1. Dezember 2009)

dass mein blauer lüfter grade so schön blau leuchtet
himmlisch


----------



## Two-Face (1. Dezember 2009)

Dass der 11. September-Thread dichtgemacht wurde, yuhuu!!!
Jetzt nur noch der Jörg Haider-Thread, und dann is alles in Butter...


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2009)

dass ich endlich mal mit meinem eigenen Rechner Online bin


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2009)

Das heute so schönes Wetter war.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich find die CSS Console echt genial  


2 CPUs, Frequency: -2934.4 Mhz,  Features: AuthenticAMD SSE SSE2 MMX 3DNow RDTSC CMOV FCMOV
execing valve.rc


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Dezember 2009)

Endlich wieder 8GB RAM


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. Dezember 2009)

mich freuts grad.
da ich dank user TrueMonkey ein pc ausliefern konnte...
danke true

wahnsinn hab drei jahre it gelernt und wusste nicht das der asrock zwei kühlerstandarts kann


----------



## computertod (2. Dezember 2009)

morgen praktische Fahrstunde


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt 7000 neue Lieder! Woohoo


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. Dezember 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 7000 neue Lieder! Woohoo



aber nicht vom weihnachtmann


----------



## Two-Face (2. Dezember 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> aber nicht vom weihnachtmann



Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Bezahlt hat er's ja net, also is es wurscht ob vom Weihnachtsmann oder net


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Dezember 2009)

Vom Weihnachtsmann hab ichs deswegen!! (Ne nicht ganz)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. Dezember 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Vom Weihnachtsmann hab ichs deswegen!! (Ne nicht ganz)



der storch hat ne ladung musik abgelassen^^


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> morgen praktische Fahrstunde



Fahrstunde oder Fahrprüfung?
Bzw., deine erste Fahrstunde? 

Mich freut gerade, dass ich morgen 6 Hohlstunden habe.. [/ironie]


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2009)

Und mich freud das ein OS machen mit einer SSD fix geht


----------



## Menthe (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ich in der Lichtschranken Schaltung die wir im Technik Unterricht gemacht haben ne glatte 1,0 bekommen habe


----------



## computertod (3. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fahrstunde oder Fahrprüfung?
> Bzw., deine erste Fahrstunde?


Fahrstunde und ja, meine 1.
naja, ich fahr ja eh zuhause immer rum mit dem ding, also von daher...
nur bin ich jetzt "König der Stopstellen"^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich jetzt ungestraft meine Sachen irgendwo liegen lassen kann.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Dezember 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> Fahrstunde und ja, meine 1.
> naja, ich fahr ja eh zuhause immer rum mit dem ding, also von daher...
> nur bin ich jetzt "König der Stopstellen"^^


Zuhause fahr ich auch immer mit unserem Auto rum


Mick Jogger (15)


----------



## computertod (3. Dezember 2009)

ich auch ... und Traktor, für den ich atm den Führerschein mache


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Dezember 2009)

Wohnst du aufm Bauernhof?


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Dezember 2009)

das mein cm storm scout heute angekommen is


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (3. Dezember 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das ich in der Lichtschranken Schaltung die wir im Technik Unterricht gemacht haben ne glatte 1,0 bekommen habe



10. Klasse Realschule? Der Sohn von nem Kumpel muss das auch gerade machen


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Dezember 2009)

Warum weisst du den dass so genau?


----------



## computertod (3. Dezember 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Wohnst du aufm Bauernhof?


natürlich, wo kann man den sonst ungestört Traktor fahren?


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen im Club 

Ja das ist eig. der Einzige Vorteil

sonst nur Lahmes Internet und sowas!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (3. Dezember 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> natürlich, wo kann man den sonst ungestört Traktor fahren?



bei uns im Ort  

mich freut das bald das Gehäuse für den PC meiner Freundin kommt


----------



## Xyrian (3. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut mein neuer Schreibtischstuhl 
Hab mir schon dreimal die Tischkante in den Bauch gerammt, weil die Rollen so leichtgängig sind 

Xyrian


----------



## AMD_Killer (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ich endlich MW 2 hab


----------



## Janny (4. Dezember 2009)

Das ich bis 14h arbeiten muss, und dann endlich Wochenende ist!


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich da es gerade hier in South Tyrol schneit. Die ganze Nacht und jetzt immernoch ununterbrochen SCHNEE....Das geht so ab!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## computertod (4. Dezember 2009)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> 
> Ja das ist eig. der Einzige Vorteil
> 
> sonst nur Lahmes Internet und sowas!


och, das Internet geht eigentlich

@T: mich freut, dass ich heute in Englisch ausgefrag wurde, und daher keine vocabeln mehr lernen müsste, bis der rest der klasse durch ist


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich endlich wieder gesund bin. Koffein und Taurin haben mir auf die Beine geholfen.


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich endlich wieder gesund bin. Koffein und Taurin haben mir auf die Beine geholfen.



Das gleiche freut mich auch.
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz gesund und mir hat nicht Koffein, sondern Schlaf und Tee (Weihnachtstee ) geholfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich endlich wieder gesund bin. Koffein und Taurin haben mir auf die Beine geholfen.


 
Drogen sind auch meine Freunde.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Dezember 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Ich freu mich da es gerade hier in South Tyrol schneit. Die ganze Nacht und jetzt immernoch ununterbrochen SCHNEE....Das geht so ab!!
> 
> MfG
> 
> Babylon-Ganja



Nice, da hätte ich jetzt übelst Lust drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade nach längerem Kampf die dämlichen "500 internal Server Error" von 1und1 in Verbindung mit meiner Wordpress Seite behoben.


----------



## joraku (5. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich gerade eben bei TM Punkte abgesahnt habe. 
In der ersten Runde aus purem Zufall als erster ins Ziel gekommen. Während der ganzen Mapzeit (waren auf dem Server 3 min.) wurde ich nur auf Platz 2 abgedrängt.


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2009)

Das ich mich jetzt ins bett schmeiße


----------



## CentaX (6. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich heute endlich nen neuen Kühler erstanden hab, der den HDT-S1283 aus meinem Rechner ablöst (mit dem Q6600 @ 3,4ghz sowieso fast überfordert^^)
Damit hab ich auch gleichn Geschenk für Vadder + hitzigen Pentium 4, neues Gehäuse kriegt er auch (hab seinen Rechner erst heute wieder repariert)

Der neue Kühler wurde schwarz lackiert und hört auf den Namen IFX-14.  Ich freu mich voll, nen IFX-14 wollt ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren oder so haben, nen schwarzer Kühler wär auch geil gewesen, und jetzt wirds BEIDES in einem 
Das einzig nervige ist, dass ich dann meinen PC wieder halb auseinanderreißen darf...  Ne AMD Klammer ist so viel geiler...


----------



## JC88 (6. Dezember 2009)

Das Pünktlich zum Nikolaus die neue Winterberg Mod 7.0 rauskam

jetzt wird gezockt bis zum umfallen, scheiß doch auf mw2


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut dass ich neue Latschen habe.

@ JC88:


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Dezember 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Der neue Kühler wurde schwarz lackiert und hört auf den Namen IFX-14.  I



Mich freut mein Prolima Megahalems, den ich gestern bekommen hab. Jetzt wird meine CPU nur noch 33 °C anstatt 66 °C unter prime warm (und das bei deutlich niedriger Lautstärke)


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mich freut mein Prolima Megahalems, den ich gestern bekommen hab. Jetzt wird meine CPU nur noch 33 °C anstatt 66 °C unter prime warm (und das bei deutlich niedriger Lautstärke)


Hast du nen Pentium 2 ? 33° unter Prime klingt schon sehr wenig.
Mich freut dass bald Weihnachten ist.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Dezember 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hast du nen Pentium 2 ? 33° unter Prime klingt schon sehr wenig.
> Mich freut dass bald Weihnachten ist.



ne, nen Phenom 9500 aber im nächsten Jahr kommt ein Phenom 2 X6


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. Dezember 2009)

Das ich das kleine Naschpaket von Schottenland gewonnen hab. 
Wenigstens etwas Glück heute.


----------



## Tamio (8. Dezember 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Das ich das kleine Naschpaket von Schottenland gewonnen hab.
> Wenigstens etwas Glück heute.


Bist wohl eine kleines Naschkatze Eichhörnchen 

Mich freut die freude die mich freut, sonst wäre das frohlockende leben so freut los.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut das meine Nachbarn arbeiten müssen und ich keine Beschwerden von so nervigen Leuten hab wenn ich mal Mukke aufdreh


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

Eltern-im-netz.de.vu gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr.
Ersetz durch "mybookface.com"eine seite bei der WOT alarm schlägt.


----------



## computertod (8. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Eltern-im-netz.de.vu gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr.
> Ersetz durch "mybookface.com"eine seite bei der WOT alarm schlägt.


endlich mal was vernünftiges


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

noch 12 X posten und ich habe 1000posts beisammen
dan bin ich richtiger pcgh user


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2009)

dass ich heute Geburtstag habe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich trink gleich ein  auf dich.


----------



## Low (10. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt doch noch einen Gott.

3L große Flasche Bier.


----------



## v3rtex (10. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich ab Januar eine neue Arbeitsstelle habe, inkl. guter Bezahlung und Beschäftigung in Hardwaredeisgn und C/C++ Programmierung


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

noch eine POST. 
und ich habe 1000 POSTS


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann spam irgendwo rein.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

sag schnell wo 

oder machen wir so...du sgst mir in welche thread ich spammen soll

edit:
schon was passendes für mich gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung, einfach einen auswählen, nimm die Tagebücher und sag, dass es ein tolles Tagebuch ist.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

abgemacht


----------



## RedBrain (11. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Ich trink gleich ein  auf dich.





Low schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch einen Gott.
> 
> 3L große Flasche Bier.


Danke! 


Neue Brieftasche*, Cappy und etwas Geld bekommen. 


*im Vergleich zu uralte Sparkasse-Portemonae ist dicker geworden, zum Glück passt das Ding in meiner Hosentasche.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (11. Dezember 2009)

Um 14 Uhr nen Termin beim Tuner in Essen. Dann kratzt meine Karre bald an der 300PS Marke, reicht fürs Brötchen holen.....


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2009)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Um 14 Uhr nen Termin beim Tuner in Essen. Dann kratzt meine Karre bald an der 300PS Marke, reicht fürs Brötchen holen.....




Was für ein Auto?


----------



## CentaX (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ich nach 2,75 Jahren von nem Kumpel, der auch ne blaue G15 hat, gesagt bekommen habe, wie die Media Tasten in Winamp zum Laufen gebracht werden..


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Naschpaket ist heut angekommen. Skandalös dabei: Nichtmal ein  winziger Schokonikolaus dabei, obwohl das zum Nikolaus gehört imho. 
Lauter Lebkuchen drin.


----------



## joraku (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ich jetzt gleich auf einen B-day von einer Freundin gehe. 
bis später


----------



## kuki122 (11. Dezember 2009)

dass es schneit


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ich heute eine E-mail von Alternate bekommen habe, wo drin steht das sich mein über 4 wochenlanges, in reparatur gewesenes, Asus Crosshair II Formula endlich aus der Reparatur ist und ich es in den nächsten Tagen wieder in meinen Händen halten darf...


----------



## HolySh!t (11. Dezember 2009)

das ich endlich mal wieder das privileg hab gta4 zu inzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

Meine Frau geht um 4 online, dann labere ich noch ein wenig mit ihr. 
Vielleicht strippt sie auch vor der Webcam.


----------



## Janny (12. Dezember 2009)

Wo is die denn im moment ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Wo is die denn im moment ?


 
Die ist in Tempe, Arizona.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Dezember 2009)

Das ich später auf ein Konzert von JBO geh


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich mit meinem Dad in den Weihnachtsferien ne Woche nach Österreich Snowboarden fahr.


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2009)

das ich es geschafft habe Windows 7 zu aktivieren 
man war das ne aktion...


----------



## RedBrain (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Problem in CCC "GPU Skalierung" unter Windows 7 GELÖST.

Endlich kann ich auf Crysis 1024x768 (mit schwarzen Rahmen) zocken. No more stretch image!


----------



## Macximilian (12. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich meinen PC jetz mit meiner selbst gebastelten Lichtschranke starten kann.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

Das gleich Hellboy 2 in HD kommt ........und ich meinen neuen 40er endlich bewundern kann


----------



## Edguy (12. Dezember 2009)

5:3  ))))


----------



## LOGIC (12. Dezember 2009)

Das ich mir auch gleich einen HD film auf meinem 50" reinziehe...muß nur noch nen film aussuchen  (aber leider auch noch runterladen)


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

Das jetzt Boxen anfängt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das jetzt Boxen anfängt


 
Wieso, ist deine Frau wieder im Haus?


----------



## herethic (12. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, ist deine Frau wieder im Haus?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, ist deine Frau wieder im Haus?


 
Das nennt man dann nicht boxen sondern verprügeln ....und ich bin das Opfer 

Klitschko VS ähhh....ein Opfer ?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. Dezember 2009)

Das gestern morgen mein 30Port Switch gekommen ist


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2009)

Macximilian schrieb:


> Dass ich meinen PC jetz mit meiner selbst gebastelten Lichtschranke starten kann.



Nice. 

Mich freut, dass ich heute groß in Stuttgart einkaufen war, und es aufm Weihnachtsmarkt geschneit hat-> perfektes Feeling ^^
Geilste Aktion: Wir kommen zum Stand mit Schoko-Früchten, ich schau so einmal die Theke hoch, überlege ca. 20 sekunden, ob ich erdbeere oder banane nehme - stutze, schaue nochmal genau hin, und sehe dass es einen Erdbeer-Banane-Spieß gibt. win..


----------



## joraku (13. Dezember 2009)

Es schneit und der Schnee bleibt liegen!


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Es schneit und der Schnee bleibt liegen!



Dito.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Es schneit und der Schnee bleibt liegen!


Wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen, wenn es so bleibt freu ich mich.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

Es schneit und es bleibt liegen... wie toll :| siehts zwar schön aus aber ist im endeffekt ne riesen sauerein -.- in Bus und bahn.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Und ne menge spass auf der piste.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

ohja ! oder einfach nur mit dem hund im schnee rumtollen


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man den einen hätt... das würde mich freuen


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass Bucklew gesperrt wurde. 
Schadenfreude ist doch einfach die beste Freude.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass euch so viel freut und es schneit und der Atlantik kalt genug ist, dass der Schnee aufgrund des ostwindes liegen bleiben sollte


----------



## kuki122 (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass ich soeben mein Weihnachtsgeschenk bestellt habe


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Bucklew gesperrt wurde.
> Schadenfreude ist doch einfach die beste Freude.



YES, ernsthaft?! Link zum Thread, wo er gesperrt wurde pls!!! 
Sorry, aber er hat mich mit seinen zahlreichen Anti-ATi Posts teilweise so wütend gemacht, da ist das echt ne sehr schöne Nachricht.

Außerdem freut mich, dass das Schleifen vom IFX-14 zu Erfolg geführt hat:
70° | 70° | 66° | 69°
statt vorher
78° | 78° | 68° | 68°

Klar ist noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden, ist mir aber egal, das bleibt jetzt so. 

(Nach 5 mins ohne Klicken auf den Absende-Button hab ich mich dazu entschieden, doch nochmal zu feilen, ich sehe ja den Wärmeleitpaste-Abdruck.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber er hat mich mit seinen zahlreichen Anti-ATi Posts teilweise so wütend gemacht, da ist das echt ne sehr schöne Nachricht.


 
Ich freue mich, dass ich eine Nvidia habe.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut dass ich Jumpen kann


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut das ich ebenso Jumpen kann  war soeben auf der sphinx ^^


----------



## Janny (13. Dezember 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mich freut dass ich Jumpen kann



Will ich auch gerne können, einfach nen schickes Mercedes Cabrio ausm Schaufenster Jumpen


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Und dann Jump ich fett in Tresor rein jepp


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut es bald nen V8 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. V8 rulez


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Dezember 2009)

Du hast gesagt er ist bereits dein Eigentum für 9,900 ?


----------



## Tamio (14. Dezember 2009)

Schnee Schneee Schneeee überall Schneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xyrian (14. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut mein EeePC, endlich beim Autofahren zocken  
Nein, in Wahrheit ist der für die Schule  

Xyrian


----------



## Raeven (14. Dezember 2009)

Habe mein CAR für 1,22 €/ Liter an der Tanke gefüllt. 

 Bei uns vor der Tür kostet der Liter 1.35 €


----------



## CentaX (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ich von dem Lied, bei dem ich zu mir gesagt habe "jetzt fängst du an, Gitarre zu lernen" endlich vernünftige Tabs gefunden habe! Ich freu mich grade richtig... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaC7xrC7a1o


Ich hör nicht mehr auf, das zu spielen, bis ichs kann


----------



## marques (15. Dezember 2009)

Raeven schrieb:


> Habe mein CAR für 1,22 €/ Liter an der Tanke gefüllt.
> 
> Bei uns vor der Tür kostet der Liter 1.35 €



Hab für 1.059 getankt


----------



## pixelflair (15. Dezember 2009)

dass mein htc hd2 freitag kommt


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Dezember 2009)

Das meine 4850 da ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das meine 4850 da ist.


 
Reicht doch auch für alle Games.


----------



## joraku (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ich heute eube 1,3 für ein Referat in Informatik bekommen habe, bei dem ich mich eigentlich schlechter eingeschätzt habe.


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Gedanke an ne richtig heiße Dusche bei dem Wetter da draußen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut

dass ich endlich alle Kursarbeiten hinter mir habe
die 2 Energy Drinks, die ich bei der Kursarbeit getrunken habe (das einzig gute an dieser Arbeit)
Freistunde
dass ich gleich noch ein bisschen flexen kann


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Dezember 2009)

Raeven schrieb:


> Habe mein CAR für 1,22 €/ Liter an der Tanke gefüllt.
> 
> Bei uns vor der Tür kostet der Liter 1.35 €


Soso, du wohnst in einer Tankstelle?


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. Dezember 2009)

Lol


----------



## herethic (16. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut das Eltern im Netz - Wir tun was! mal was gegen Tokio hotel bringt.
Ohne Anus,die Seite sollte ihren eigenen Thread bekommen.


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2009)

heute meine 2. und letzte Fahrstunde gehabt und morgen dann praktische Prüfung


----------



## kuki122 (16. Dezember 2009)

wünsch dir verdammt viel Glück! Und nicht so aufgeregt, ist doch nur eine Fahrprüfung.. 

Muss ich in 3 Jahren auch machen 

und düse nicht ganz so schnell durch die Gegend  

Sag uns bescheid, wenn du dein Paper hast  

*flüster*.. "Leute sperrt die Kinder ein, der Computertod hat seinen Führerschein"


----------



## htcerox (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch vor einem Monat bestanden, und kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie nervös ich war, doch als dann aber der Prüfer drin saß war alles ganz easy. Die Aufregung legte sich und ich fuhr ganz locker wie in den Fahrstunden. das ganze hat 20 min gedauert und heute düse ich selbst durch die stadt 

Der beste Tipp, der mir die Nervosität nahm: Der Typ hinten drin will dir nichts böses, und lässt dich nicht wegen kleinen Fehlern durchrasseln.

Wünsche dir dennoch viel Erfolg. Und sag bescheid wie es lief


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2009)

werd ich machen.
vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich den noch nicht für Auto mache, sondern für Klasse T also Traktor
auto kommt erst nächstes Jahr dran


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. Dezember 2009)

Wuuh Traktor rules!


----------



## \\alex (16. Dezember 2009)

Unser Kunstlehrer hat uns dieses Bild in der Arbeit vorgelegt, und gefragt, wo das ist.

Schaut mal auf das Boot links.


----------



## marques (17. Dezember 2009)

Eltern im Netz - Wir tun was! 
*Die Baller-Charts: Darauf warten die Metzel-Gamer*



Das freut mich meega   die Kommentare sind auch immer herrlich 


noch dazu hab ich gestern abend um 0,989 getankt


----------



## rockyko (17. Dezember 2009)

.... heute ist mein letzter arbeitstag, ab morgen hab ich urlaub  ... und ich muss heut nur, wegen überstunden, bis um 3 arbeiten.


----------



## marques (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss noch bis mittwoch arbeiten,dann 1 1/2 wochen frei,wuuhuu 

und auf eltern im netz : Bier-Bill <-- Genial =P


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab meinen Führerschein auf anhieb bestanden!
endlich selber fahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch.  
*vorsorglich in Deckung geh*


----------



## CentaX (17. Dezember 2009)

Heute nur 3 Stunden... 
Vadder hat den gestrigen Umstieg von dem alten email-Konto (zum Vertrag dazu) von T-Online auf das Freemail- Konto selber Gesellschaft gut überwunden..
.. Dank einer email Weiterleitung kommen die dann ab morgen auf einem neuen Googlemail-Konto an, von wo aus sie per pop3 mit Outlook abgerufen werden können, genau wie vorher 
Nur, dass man die emails jetzt auch jederzeit unterwegs abrufen kann. Und es keine Werbung unter verschickten Mails gibt, wie beim Freemail Konto von T-Online.

Morgen ist dann der Telekom-Vertrag abgelaufen, mit 2 Mausklicks kommt Vadder dann auch über die Kabel Deutschland Leitung ins Netz und mit 3 Handgriffen das Telefon an die Fritz!Box. Und ich kann mich drüber freuen, dass wir in den nächsten 5 Jahren nichts mehr mit der Telekom zu tun haben werden, so wie die uns verarscht haben... 

e: Und jetzt schnee..  Ich will morgen richtig fett Schnee!! Schneeballschlacht in der Schule.. 

e2: Außerdem hab ich grad gemerkt, dass ich im Leben was bringen werde... Stories von 2 Leuten gehört, die mal in meiner Klasse (Gymnasium) waren:

1. Junge: 9. Sitzen geblieben -> ins unsere Klasse, danach nochmal in der 9. sitzen geblieben... Auf ne Realschule, beim MSA das erste mal verhauen, Nachprüfung zu spät gekommen = 6.. Danach auf Hauptschule, erweiteter Hauptschulabschluss.

2. Mädchen: Seit Beginn in der 7. in unserer Klasse, 8. Klasse mit 6*5'en auf dem Zeugnis sitzen geblieben -> Realschule sitzen geblieben -> Hauptschule.. Schwanger geworden, GAR KEIN ABSCHLUSS... Die kriegt jetzt im Februar ein Baby und die ist erst 16 oO Naja, bei sowas freue ich mich wirklich auf später, wo ich hoffentlich was erreichen werde.


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

3 Wochen U R L A U B ! ! ! ! ! ! ! yeaaahhhhh


----------



## CentaX (17. Dezember 2009)

Ab jetzt kann unsere Band jeden Mittwoch in nen Proberaum, yay! Toller Tag 

e: UND das Überspielen der Videokassetten funktioniert endlich!!  Der andere hat das Bild nicht mehr richtig dargestellt, als wenn er das Band zu langsam wiedergegeben hätte... Die 1. Alternative beim Großmudda hat ein Band zerstört, weil sie kaputt ist, und die 2. Alternative funzt nun


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Dezember 2009)

hab pfannkuchen gemacht^^


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (17. Dezember 2009)

@alex wie geil ist das denn ???


----------



## RedBrain (18. Dezember 2009)

habe Urlaub bis 03 Januar 2010


----------



## Janny (18. Dezember 2009)

Das es schneit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (18. Dezember 2009)

dass ich jetzt 3 wochen Ferien habe!


----------



## -NTB- (18. Dezember 2009)

YouTube - Mashonda and LL Cool J - Ghetto Love


nach einem guten jahr suche endlich gefunden


----------



## joraku (18. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Das es schneit



Genau, das freut mich auch! 
Und dass morgen eine Familienfeier ist.

Edit: Das ich gerade sehe, dass Team Fortress 2 beui Steam kostenlos ist, zumindest bei mir. Ich dachte da muss man was für zahlen?
Aber es verbleiben nur noch 2,2 Tage oO? Und die Steam Server sind überlastet...


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Dezember 2009)

dass ich gerade eine fahrstunde im Schnee hatte und wir driften geübt haben


----------



## boss3D (18. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> dass ich gerade eine fahrstunde im Schnee hatte und wir driften geübt haben


L17 oder Schwarzfahren?  

@ Topic
Dass ich beim Lernen für die kommende Mathe-Schularbeit am 23.12.2009 () draufgekommen bin, dass ich nicht, wie angenommen 0 % vom Stoff kann, sondern sogar geschätze 10 % ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Dezember 2009)

boss3d schrieb:


> l17 oder schwarzfahren?
> 
> @ topic
> dass ich beim lernen für die kommende mathe-schularbeit am 23.12.2009 () draufgekommen bin, dass ich nicht, wie angenommen 0 % vom stoff kann, sondern sogar geschätze 10 % ...
> ...


b17


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> b17


 mich freut wieder mit dir im forum aktiv sein zu können


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Dezember 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> mich freut wieder mit dir im forum aktiv sein zu können


och ja, lange nicht mehr gesehen, schön dass du wieder da bist.


----------



## joraku (18. Dezember 2009)

Mich freuen die 2,5 cm Neuschnee innerhalb von  4 Stunden. 
Die Chancen stehen gut, dass ich endlich mal wieder einen richtigen, weißen Winter erleben darf.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> b17



BF17, bitteschön. 
Ich hab morgen meine 3-Stunden-Autobahn-Sonderfahrt - im tiefsten Schneegestöber wahrscheinlich.


----------



## joraku (18. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> BF17, bitteschön.
> Ich hab morgen meine 3-Stunden-Autobahn-Sonderfahrt - im tiefsten Schneegestöber wahrscheinlich.



Aber aufpassen, es können Autos querstehen! 

Ich hatte gestern eine Fahrstunde, von Schnee nichts zu sehen. 

Mich freut, dass am Dienstag Weihnachtsfeier ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich querstehen. 
Hoffentlich kriege ichs zumindest so hin, dass ich nur in scharfen Kurven quer stehe..


----------



## JC88 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Topic:
Jep, endlich Schnee im Dezember. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das noch vor meinem 80sten Geburtstag erleben darf^^


@nerv-thread: 
Das der Schnee ab Sonntag wieder weg is, weils dann wieder über 3 grad werden soll -.-


----------



## Menthe (19. Dezember 2009)

Juhuuuuu bei uns hats geschneit, endlich mal^^


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Dezember 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu bei uns hats geschneit, endlich mal^^



bei uns auch, nach gefühlten 5 Jahren 

Das die Maus die mein Vater bekommt, von heute morgen bis jetzt wo ich sie bei Amazon gekauft habe 3 € billger wurde


----------



## CentaX (20. Dezember 2009)

Fritz!Box auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen -> kann nie über den Browser aufgerufen werden -> irgendwann einfahc nochmal zurücksetzen und 5 mins warten -> über das Mitteilungsfenster freuen "evtl müssen noch weitere Einstellungen vorgenommen werden" und Daten eintragen -> feststellen, dass da nicht das eingetragen ist, was anfangs eingetragen war, incl. der Telefonnummern von Kabel Deutschland -> Einstellungen wiedereinspielen scheitert ("falsche Firmware" oO) -> Firmware Updaten -> Einstellungen wiedereinspielen funktioniert -> freuen 

Hat mich so 45 mins gekostet, man, was war ich froh, als das wieder lief - seit Freitag nur noch diese Internetleitung und ebenfalls seit Freitag sind unsere Telefone auf den Router angewiesen..
Außerdem freut mich, mit gutem Gewissen sagen zu können, dass meine Weihnachtsgeschenke so gut wie fertig sind - nur noch ein paar DVDs brennen (nichts illegales, VHS wurden digitalisiert )
Außerdem hab ich Ferien und Schnee und viel Spaß mit meiner Gitarre, die ich ab Donnerstag wohl mit neuen Saiten, neuem Verstärker usw. spielen kann... Find mein Leben grad toll


----------



## -NTB- (20. Dezember 2009)

YouTube - Guildo Horn - Guildo hat euch lieb


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

Mein 23" Monitor is auf m Weg von Alternate zu mir , ich krieg ihn aber leider erst an Weihnachten. Der wird aber vermutl gar nicht unter den Baum passen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut dass Stefan gerade die Kandidatin zockt


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

@ konstantinkk

Doch flach passt der, kannste glauben.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

mich freut, dass Guildo mich lieb hat


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

@ConNerVos: Hoffentlich. Ich glaub ich werd am Montag mal vor der Haustür Schnee räumen, nich dass der DHL-Mann noch ausrutscht.


----------



## Janny (20. Dezember 2009)

Schnee Schnee und nochmal Schnee, hört garnicht mehr auf


----------



## Menthe (20. Dezember 2009)

Jo bei uns auch, grad war hier son kleiner Schneesturm^^


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2009)

Die folgenden Positionen sind schon ausgeliefert worden.

Cowon D2+, 4GB, Jukebox mit Touchscreen, BBE+, schwarz   18.12.2009
SanDisk SDHC Secure Digital Card 16GB                              18.12.2009
Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5 Pro Noise Isolating Ohrhörer             19.12.2009


----------



## CentaX (20. Dezember 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Die folgenden Positionen sind schon ausgeliefert worden.
> 
> Cowon D2+, 4GB, Jukebox mit Touchscreen, BBE+, schwarz   18.12.2009
> SanDisk SDHC Secure Digital Card 16GB                              18.12.2009
> Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5 Pro Noise Isolating Ohrhörer             19.12.2009



Hab selber den Cowon D2, ist wirklich spitze. 
Hätt bloß auch gern ne SD-Karte, dann könnt man Rockbox auch fest installieren - wenn es auf den Flash geschrieben ist, kann man die Einstellungen nicht speichern.
Ahja, Kopfhörer krieg ich zu Weihnachten auch...  Nur nicht ganz so fette, Denon AH-C252 müssen reichen^^


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Dezember 2009)

siehe Anhang


----------



## cyphermax (20. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Tim.....und das mit Luft.
Habe dir da nicht zuviel versprochen!
Das ist Tempmäßig aber noch viel Luft,geb mal Gas.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Dezember 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Klasse Tim.....und das mit Luft.
> Habe dir da nicht zuviel versprochen!


ne wirklich net, das Ding läuft super
Morgen werde ich mal die 4,4 und 4,5 austesten...


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hab selber den Cowon D2, ist wirklich spitze.
> Hätt bloß auch gern ne SD-Karte, dann könnt man Rockbox auch fest installieren - wenn es auf den Flash geschrieben ist, kann man die Einstellungen nicht speichern.
> Ahja, Kopfhörer krieg ich zu Weihnachten auch...  Nur nicht ganz so fette, Denon AH-C252 müssen reichen^^


 
Ja, bei den Kopfhörern hab ich glaub schon ein bisschen übertrieben -.-


----------



## nyso (21. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass mein Töchterchen ab heute endlich alleine läuft
Und das mit 12 1/2 Monaten


----------



## Low (21. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, das wir heute Schulfrei haben weil es in der Nachz 25cm(!) Neuschnee gab.
Also keine Schulflicht...


----------



## marques (21. Dezember 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass mein Töchterchen ab heute endlich alleine läuft
> Und das mit 12 1/2 Monaten



Gratuliere 

Ich bin schon mit 10 Monaten gegangen   wollt immer abhauen =P


----------



## Low (21. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut das ich morgen letzter Schultag für das Jahr 2009 ist


----------



## Menthe (21. Dezember 2009)

Ohja das freut mich auch, und das ich mir grad meinen neuen Bildschirm bestellt hab.


----------



## computertod (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab am Mittwoch noch Schule...

@T: Hoffentlich Hoffentlich Hoffentlich kommt morgen oder übermorgen meine Graka wieder, dann kann ich endlich die Radeon 9250 aus meinem Rechner verbannen


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2009)

HAHAAAA WIE GEIL! Freddy vs Jason läuft!  Den zieh ich mir noch rein  Der is so herrlich doooooof


----------



## Tamio (21. Dezember 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> HAHAAAA WIE GEIL! Freddy vs Jason läuft!  Den zieh ich mir noch rein  Der is so herrlich doooooof


 Das beste am Film ist der Soundtrack^^


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich heute endlich noch die Geschenke für Mum und Dad besorgt habe.


----------



## joraku (22. Dezember 2009)

Das ich alle Geschenke schon habe, Ferien sind und heute Abend zwei Weihnachtsfeiern.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Dezember 2009)

Das ab heute der Urlaub beginnt und heut abend die Weihnachtsfeier ist, welche in Unmengen von alkoholischen Getränken enden wird.


----------



## Niamne (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein Bananensaft, weil er lecker ist.


----------



## CentaX (22. Dezember 2009)

Neues Mittel gegen Haarausfall ...
Nur "sehr häufig" (in über 1 von 10 Fällen) als mögliche Nebenwirkung Impotenz! Ohja, das freut. .. 
(Ich nehms aber viel geringer dosiert und bin vermutlich jünger als der Durchschnittsbenutzer des Mittels, da mach ich mir nicht so viele Sorgen )


----------



## Niamne (22. Dezember 2009)

Fehlen schon die Haare?


----------



## CentaX (22. Dezember 2009)

Jop, knapp 17 und fallen oben aus. Und ist ja nicht so, dass ich so ne 3 mm Frisur hätte, wo das eh nicht stört, sind teilweise schon 15cm lang und sollen weiterwachsen... 
Das ganze ist übrigens vererbt.. Egal, der Arzt heute war mal nett, 6 "Probepackungen" bekommen, weil das Zeug sonst sauteuer gewesen wär.


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2009)

Wird wieder besser, auch von ganz alleine^^
Bin 21 und hatte auch schon kleine Probleme damit. Inzwischen ist aber wieder alles super^^


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2009)

dass ab heute endlich Ferien sind und das ich heute ein Jahr hier bei PCGHX bin


----------



## RapToX (23. Dezember 2009)

das heute der steam holiday sale begonnen hat und ich mich nachher erstmal auf einkaufstour begebe.

ausserdem freut mich, dass heute meine restlichen teile für den neuen pc gekommen sind und ich mich nun dem zusammenbau widmen kann.


toller tag!


----------



## Mick Jogger (23. Dezember 2009)

FERIEN Wuhu ! 

@computertod  Ich bin schon länger hier !


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2009)

macht nix, is mir halt nur heute so aufgefallen^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Dezember 2009)

reichelt-Bestellung endlich fertig bekommen, nach 5 Stunden hin und her und gegoogle nach ordentlichen Anleitungen hab ichs nun hoffentlich. Achja und nachher ist Bescherung  

Und ich bekomme noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk per DHL nachher. Ich glaube später geht es schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut einen geeumelten beumel über mir zu haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Dezember 2009)

Sicher, dass du nix getrunken hast?


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du nix getrunken hast?


Sicher dass du nichts getrunken hast? Du postest ot ! 
Ich freu mich dass mein lieber herr eumel bald zum topic zurückkehren wird.


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2009)

Meine Ultimated Ears sind endlich da, habs sie gerade ausgepackt.
Die Dinger geben einen Bass her, das hat man nedmal vor ner Konzertbühne 

Und die Bullen haben mich auf dem nach Hauseweg nicht rausgenommen


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu kich auf meinen neuen PC  i7-860, hd4890, 2x2gb 1033 RAM, ...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (24. Dezember 2009)

mich freut das nacher die 3. Ps3 unterm Baum liegt  
und das ich vorgestern bday hatte


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich ,Hyper
Mich freut ,das heute Weihnachten ist und es nur noch Leckereien zuhaus gibt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf das Weihnachtsessen nachher


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Dezember 2009)

Dito
ich mich auch


----------



## Menthe (24. Dezember 2009)

Juhuuu mein neuer Full HD Bildschirm ist da. Pünktlich zu Weihnachten.


----------



## joraku (24. Dezember 2009)

Das endlich der Weihnachtsbaum steht und geschmückt istr.


----------



## AMD_Killer (24. Dezember 2009)

Meine übelst geilen Weihnachtsgeschenke.


----------



## nyso (25. Dezember 2009)

Das sich meine Kleine über ihre Geschenke gefreut hat und nach stundenlangem spielen eeeeeendlich schläft


----------



## AMD_Killer (25. Dezember 2009)

Das meine Temps durch das neue Gehäuse und die neuen Lüfter kühler geworden sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut, dass die DVD für mich gestorben ist, und ich jetzt nur noch Blurays kaufen werde.


----------



## v3rtex (26. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich endlich meine 1080p 24Hz Wiedergabe für Bluray zurück habe, da ich vergessen hatte wo ich das eingestellt war


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2009)

dass nur mein Mobo schuld ist, dass meine Graka nicht geht...


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2009)

Freuen? Mich würde das eher brutalst nerven - bevor ich das Mainboard austauschen müsste, würde ich lieber die Grafikkarte wechseln.


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2009)

da hab ich wenigstens einen Grund, den auch meine Eltern verstehen, mein Sys aufzurüsten


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Dezember 2009)

das meine neue Grafikkarte auf dem Weg zu mir ist


----------



## \\alex (28. Dezember 2009)

*Mich freut gerade total, ...*

...dass mein neues Handy morgen zu mir kommt.


----------



## iceman650 (28. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich auf meiner Silvester-Lan schon Dirt2 spielen kann^^


----------



## Aerron (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja das mir DHL erzält das ich heute ne neue CPU bekomme  !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2009)

dass ich noch bezahlbare D-Böller gekriegt habe, 80 Stück für 4,99€ und dann auch noch Qualitätsware von Weco


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> dass ich noch bezahlbare D-Böller gekriegt habe, 80 Stück für 4,99€ und dann auch noch Qualitätsware von Weco



Bei Real wollten die 8 € haben da habe ich mir gedacht "ne über´n Tisch ziehen können sie die anderen" 

btt: mein Geiler Arbeitsspeicher wurde an DHL übergeben (na versteht den jemand ^^).


----------



## kuki122 (29. Dezember 2009)

Das ich was zu essen habe, vorm pc hocke, einen Post verfasse, und esse 



> btt: mein Geiler Arbeitsspeicher wurde an DHL übergeben (na versteht den jemand ^^).



falscher Thread!


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. Dezember 2009)

Ein geeignetes 2.1 Soundsystem gefunden zu haben!


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Das ich was zu essen habe, vorm pc hocke, einen Post verfasse, und esse
> 
> 
> 
> falscher Thread!



wieso falscher thread ?


----------



## kuki122 (29. Dezember 2009)

@ roadgecko  
    gekontert...YEEES!!  


@ Topic: 
das ich jetzt immernoch esse, Toffifee


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

kuki122 schrieb:


> @ roadgecko
> gekontert...YEEES!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nichts


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut dass wir hier im Forum ein paar super Mods haben


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Dezember 2009)

Über eine kühle, OCede CPU dank dem Skythe Mugen 2 Rev.B!


----------



## Tamio (29. Dezember 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Mich freut dass wir hier im Forum ein paar super Mods haben


Ach wer schleimt den da, ist es der der gestern noch gewettert hat? 


Mich freut das ich nach der Erkältung wieder gesund sein werde *ganzfesthoffdasesmorgenoderübermorgenseinwird*


----------



## Niamne (29. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut ein altes Lied, das ich wiedergefunden habe und jetzt erstmal hören werde, bis ich es wieder einstauben lasse.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut GTA 4, trotz aller negativen Kritik einfach wieder ein gelungener GTA-Titel. 
Vor allen Dingen Little Jacob ist ja mal am geilsten.  "One Love, me breda."


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mich freut GTA 4, trotz aller negativen Kritik einfach wieder ein gelungener GTA-Titel.
> Vor allen Dingen Little Jacob ist ja mal am geilsten.  "One Love, me breda."



Wo gab's da denn negative Kritik? GTA4 fuhr überall Top-Bewertungen ein und hält einen Metascore von über 98%.


----------



## joraku (30. Dezember 2009)

Das ich Avatar in 3D gesehen habe! 
Sehr guter Film!


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Dezember 2009)

@Whoosa 
One Love me breda


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich Ferien hab.....

Hoffentlich kommt mein Sleeve endlich an!
Habe gerade nochml in der E-Mail geguggt, und ich habe am Dienstag bestellt!
Mittwoch war das Geld auf seiner Bank und Samstags (heute) ist immernochnichts da


----------



## maGic (2. Januar 2010)

ich freue dass ich meine verhasste Peugeot verschrotten^^ wird

ich beitzt endlich anständige Auto, eine Rover 618 SI, gell


Grüsse
Matt


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Januar 2010)

was für einen Peugeot hattest denn 106?


----------



## roadgecko (3. Januar 2010)

Endlich geht es mit meiner Bestellung vom 28.12.09 weiter.



> Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Januar 2010)

Dauert aber echt lange bei dir 

Mich freut, dass ich meine Umlötarbeiten endlich erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe, den Blog dazu fertig habe und es morgen dann hoffentlich ans tunen geht


----------



## Janny (4. Januar 2010)

MIch freut das ich heute noch lange lange zocken kann, und morgen Abend erst zur Arbeit muss, YES


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2010)

Na, dann stürz dich mal ins CoD.. öhm, Gefecht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Januar 2010)

Mich freut, dass RapidShare gleich Happy Hour hat (2 - 10 Uhr), da zählt der verbrauchte DL-Traffic nur 1/10.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass RapidShare gleich Happy Hour hat (2 - 10 Uhr), da zählt der verbrauchte DL-Traffic nur 1/10.


 
Das freut mich auch, deshalb warte ich noch und mache dann den JDownloader an.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Januar 2010)

CryptLoad ist besser als jD


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> CryptLoad ist besser als jD



Genau. Hättest du doch wissen können, Mensch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Januar 2010)

P4 @ 4,4GHz auf ner ASRock-Krücke, mal sehen was da noch geht


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

mein auto läuft wieder und hat jetzt TÜV. mal schauen, was als nächstes kaputt geht. LOL


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2010)

Endlich Ferien


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2010)

Mich freut dass Bild und Ton der King Kong Blu-ray einfach nur geil sind. Glasklares Bild!


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

der viele schnee


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> CryptLoad ist besser als jD




niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht....

JD is besser


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Das Doney einen Doppelpost gemacht hat. 

Ne, Schwamm drüber.
Das ich die neue PCGH habe, mit Dirt 2 als Demo... und "Wings of Prey" -  Demo fertig geladen ist.


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> das doney einen doppelpost gemacht hat. :d



:p :p :p :p :p ......


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will auch die neue PCGH!  

Mich freut die Tatsache das es gleich was zu futtern gibt!


----------



## CentaX (6. Januar 2010)

Das ich zwei paar Gratis Gehörschützer kriege ... Solche kleinen zum ins Ohr stecken halt 
Wieso? Werbung in Google Mail gesehen, für eben diese ... auf die Website, die Frequenzkurve war extrem unausgeglichen (was jedoch gewollt war) - bei ~4000 Hertz waren es 40db, darunter nur ca. 15db. "Vernichtende" email geschrieben (die sich im Nachhinein eher nach konstruktiver Kritik anhört ^^), wenn ich denen jetzt meine Telefonnummer gebe, krieg ich zwei Paar von denen Gratis 

Passt gut, denn heute Abend ist die erste Bandprobe, worüber ich mich natürlich auch freue  Ich hab meine MusicSafe Pro, die anderen aber nichts gutes, nur dann die billigen Torques von mir. Die kann man ja nach dem Testen weiter verteilen ... find ich gut


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

Dass ich heute, am letzten Ferientag, mein 10-seitiges Mathe-Maturaspezialgebiet "Matrizen" fertigstellen konnte und mein Englisch-Spezialgebiet "Miami - The Magic City" vorraussichtlich auch noch schaffe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

Das dank Adblock manche Seite doppelt so schnell geladen wird.
Da macht das Surfen mit DSL Light gleich wieder mehr Spaß. 
(Warum habe ich so lange gewartet bis ich Adblock installiert habe?)


----------



## roadgecko (6. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich heute, am letzten Ferientag, mein 10-seitiges Mathe-Maturaspezialgebiet "Matrizen" fertigstellen konnte und mein Englisch-Spezialgebiet "Miami - The Magic City" vorraussichtlich auch noch schaffe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hört sich schlau an


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Das dank Adblock manche Seite doppelt so schnell geladen wird.
> Da macht das Surfen mit DSL Light gleich wieder mehr Spaß.
> (Warum habe ich so lange gewartet bis ich Adblock installiert habe?)



Das hilft? 
Dann installier ich das auch mal! (Hab auch DSL light)


Alibi: Mich freut dass ich kein 56k Modem mehr benutzen muss!


----------



## Doney (6. Januar 2010)

also ich hab adblock... und ich hab iwie nix gemerkt


----------



## CentaX (6. Januar 2010)

Was mich freut?
Eine dicke 4x12 Gitarrenbox + Marshall Topteil im Proberaum...
Eine dicke 4x10 Gitarrenbox + Marshall Topteil...
Und dann noch ne wirklich fette 4x10 Bassbox und irgendein Pearl Topteil fürn Bass, auf denen ich wohl spielen werd.
Man addiere ein gutes Schlagzeug dazu und Instrumente, die weggeschlossen waren und an die wir noch nich rankonnten...
Man erhält einen endgeilen Proberaum! =D
Und wir zahlen nichtmal was dafür. Pics im Anhang, wuhaha! =D


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Januar 2010)

Mich freut, dass Caseking so schnell ist. Mein gestern bestellter CPU-Kühler wurde heute verschickt und dürfte morgen ankommen.


----------



## JC88 (6. Januar 2010)

Mich freut das heut mein Stativ von Amazon angekommen is^^

Fotoladen: 49,99
Amazon: 22,90 + kostenloser versand


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Januar 2010)

es fängt gerade an zu schneien


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

cool...


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Januar 2010)

Meine 5.1 Boxen sind da!


----------



## boss3D (7. Januar 2010)

Dass endlich meine Mass Effect Classic Edition für die Xbox 360 gekommen ist. 
Allerdings komme ich vor dem WE wohl leider nicht mehr zum Zocken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Januar 2010)

dass gerade ein Paket von Caseking angekommen ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Januar 2010)

oft gerutscht und geschliddert heute - aber nicht einmal auf die fresse geflogen


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

mein AKG K530


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2010)

saufen und smoken


----------



## CentaX (9. Januar 2010)

Meine CD (Smile Empty Soul - Consciousness) und 2 Paar Gratis Gehörschützer sind da.


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

Meine G11 und meine 5.1 Boxen!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Januar 2010)

dass sich meine Faltleistung verdoppelt hat, Linux-SMP sei dank


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

Das ich gerade aufgestanden bin und meine Freundin mir gerade Frühstück macht *g*


----------



## Xyrian (10. Januar 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich Sergeant Cross bei NfS Most Wanted gekillt  hab 

Und außerdem freut mich der Schnee draußen, 50€ durch Schneeschippen verdient


----------



## kuki122 (10. Januar 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich endlich meinen langersehnten Film habe


----------



## Tamio (10. Januar 2010)

Der ganze Schnee alles in weiß.


----------



## AMD_Killer (10. Januar 2010)

Morgen keine Schule zu viel Schnee.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

mann unfair


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

Gerade bei Maredo essen gewesen  I ♥ this Steakhouse


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Maaaaan ich freu mich soooooo grade: Morgen fällt wegen des Wetters (eXtreme Schnee) die Schule aus
w00000000t

Geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Januar 2010)

gerade mal nachgezählt - habe noch 8 Packungen Hallorenkugeln von Weihnachten hier liegen, wer soll das alles essen?


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

HA's sind fertig


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Maaaaan ich freu mich soooooo grade: Morgen fällt wegen des Wetters (eXtreme Schnee) die Schule aus
> w00000000t
> 
> Geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil



Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Doney (11. Januar 2010)

meckpomm?


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Januar 2010)

Mich freut ,das wir Schneefrei haben!
Lamer kommt glaub ich auch aus Nds ,da fällt komplett Schule aus


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Januar 2010)

Wie was, NDS? Doch nicht in Niedersachsen?!


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Januar 2010)

Doch ,Niedersachsen ,zumindest bei mir im LK Harburg gibts heute Schneefrei..


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Januar 2010)

Wo steht das?


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Januar 2010)

Ich habs vom der telefonkette mitbekommen ,außerdem kams laut einigen im NDR...Auf der Homepage sollte das eigentlich auch stehn


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Januar 2010)

AHR, Nein, bei mir ist Schule...


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Januar 2010)

tja 
So ,ich freu mich jetzt auf ausschlafen


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. Januar 2010)

Doney schrieb:


> meckpomm?



Genau wie ich bei uns auf der Insel Usedom is aber nix los trotzdem keine schule^^ *freu*


----------



## htcerox (11. Januar 2010)

Ersten Schultag erfolgreich gemeistert.
Morgen soll mein e400 kommen.
Wohne übrigens auch in Nds, landkreis Göttingen und hatte wie gesagt Schule


----------



## Doney (11. Januar 2010)

donnerstag tag der offnen hochschule... aber ich weiß schon wo ich hingeh... also schulfrei!!!


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2010)

dass meine Ultra unterwegs ist.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (12. Januar 2010)

Das ich bald ein Macbook besitzen werde!


----------



## marques (13. Januar 2010)

> Tochter gesteht: “Ich hatte Sex mit meinem Freund”



das freut mich   

immer wieder lustig die eltern im netz


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2010)

das meine Ultra da ist...


----------



## CentaX (13. Januar 2010)

In 20 mins gehts ab zur Bandprobe 
Und ich komm garantiert mit den saubersten Instrumenten an, höhö, eben 35 Jahre Dreck vom Bass poliert...


----------



## Player007 (13. Januar 2010)

Killerzwerg73 schrieb:


> Das ich bald ein Macbook besitzen werde!



Willkommen im Club 

Welches haste bestellt?


----------



## AMD_Killer (13. Januar 2010)

Das ich endlich meinen Vortrag fertig hab.


----------



## Xyrian (13. Januar 2010)

Bioklausur verhauen... Das endoplasmatische Retikulum lässt grüßen 

Xyrian

Das freut mich wirklich, dann kann ichs nicht als LK nehmen


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer EEE-PC(nicht von Asus - HP Compaq Mini)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Janny (14. Januar 2010)

Das ich mich gleich mit meinem Date treffe- Mrs. Bett


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Januar 2010)

Dass sich der Winterdienst gerade, trotz Schneeketten, direkt vor meiner Haustür festgefahren hat und ewig net rauskam...
haha vllt. verstehen sie jetzt endlich mal, dass hier im Dorf auch die ein oder andere Straße geräumt werden sollte

greetz


----------



## Ahab (14. Januar 2010)

Dass morgen meine letzte Semesterprüfung ist und ich danach endlich wieder  bis zum  kann  Und dass ich mir endlich unbeschwert MW2 reinziehen kann, das hab ich mir als Belohnung aufgehoben.  Morgen wirds geholt, runtergeladen und Samstag gezockt


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Januar 2010)

das mein neuer RAM ohne zu zögern als DDR2 1066er erkannt wurde; auf einem Crosshair II Formula ().


----------



## joraku (14. Januar 2010)

Das übermorgen Wochendende ist.
Man, ging die erste Schulwoche schnell rum.


----------



## -NTB- (15. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Das übermorgen Wochendende ist.
> Man, ging die erste Schulwoche schnell rum.




das das schon morgen ist


----------



## CentaX (15. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (15. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist für mich Wochenende und morgen eine B-day Feier von einem Kumpel.


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2010)

Horse The Band kommt ans Southside Festival


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Januar 2010)

noch 16


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2010)

In spätestens 30 min ist mein Kollege da und dann ist Feierabend. Die Heimfahrt wird dann nochmal anstrengen wenn man müde ist. Daheim noch Zähne putzen und ab ins Bett


----------



## Doney (19. Januar 2010)

dass ich endlich rausgefunden hab wie der song aus dem prosiebentrailer von diesem vampires diaries-mist heißt


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2010)

Das mein Sysprofile gleich die 1500er knackt
Und das ich endlich meinen M&M bereich angefangen habe, hatte ich schon lange vor^^


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2010)

Das am Freitag meine 3000er Leitung durch eine 6000er ersetzt wird, und das ganze zu einem günstigeren Preis.

Nervig ist nur, das der Umstieg nicht schon vor längerer Zeit erfolgte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Januar 2010)

Top 200 bei F@H


----------



## CentaX (20. Januar 2010)

In 35 Tagen nen englisch Kurzvortrag über e-Gitarren und heut Abend Bandprobe =D

@euMelBeumel: Bin noch immer Platz 145, obwohl ich das letzte mal Mai 2009 F@H an hatte. War vllt auf 70-80 damals.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Januar 2010)

Da es mit untauglich nix geworden ist, freu ich mich drüber das es wenigstens T8 geworden ist.


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Top 200 bei F@H



Man ich sollte schnell weiter falten


----------



## iceman650 (20. Januar 2010)

Dass ich ne 2 in Reli bekomme, obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe. NICHTS! Vielleicht im ganzen Halbjahr 5 Wortmeldungen xD


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2010)

eltern im netz ist wieder nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## joraku (20. Januar 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> eltern im netz ist wieder nicht mehr erreichbar



Freut mich nicht... da konnte man immer so dolle Lachen wenn man was aufmunterntes lesen wollte. 

Mich freut, dass bald wieder WE ist, an dem ich chillen kann. Bis jetzt noch.


----------



## herethic (20. Januar 2010)

Das mit Eltern im Netz gabs schonmal vor paar Wochen.Dann konnte man,aber wieder rauf.Naja die Redakteure brauchen halt auch ein bisschen Zeit um sich die Geschichten auszudenken.Und dann ist das doch ein schöner nebenverdienst wenn man eine Seite verlinkt die extrem unsiriös ist.


----------



## Punx (20. Januar 2010)

Lieferung von Nils bekommen und Wasserkühlung gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2010)

Heute die PHP Klassenarbeit von gestern bekommen.
Trotz das ich da nen unzusammenhängenden Quatsch reinketippt hab, ist ne (für mich) gute Note rausgeommen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2010)

Der Funktionsplotter für Info bewegt sich allmählich in die Richtung in die ich ihn haben will.


----------



## Menthe (21. Januar 2010)

Das mein BD Laufwerk endlich da ist. Endlich Film genuss in HD


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2010)

Heut ist kleiner Freitag


----------



## A3000T (21. Januar 2010)

Vorgestern ne ältere Quadro 980XGL für 7,50€ bekommen. Amazon will noch 150 dafür.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2010)

Et läuft .


----------



## Menthe (21. Januar 2010)

Das ich endlich Blu Rays schauen kann^^


----------



## RedBrain (22. Januar 2010)

Dass mein Hauptrechner auf Windows XP Home Edition installiert wurde.

Grund:

Windows 7 RC Ultimate Ablaufsdatum werden immer näher.


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2010)

Endlich Freitag


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2010)

Nach 2.5 Stunden hab ich endlich meine Festplatte eingebaut


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2010)

Das mein Medusa 5.1 USB Headset doch noch funktionier
Der USB-Anschluss war voller roter Farbe und ging auch nach relativ gründlicher Reinigung nicht mehr.
Vorhin wollte ich das Kabel abschneiden und ein neues anlöten. Vorher aber noch Mal gründlich gereinigt und ein letztes Mal getestet, und siehe da, Signal
Außerdem freut mich, dass der Treiber vom Nachfolgemodell funktioniert, der unterstützt nämlich Win 7 64Bit. Der originale Treiber hat macken bei Win 7.
Also ein rundum gelungener Abend

Jetzt kann ich mir bei Games wieder die volle Ladung 5.1 auf die Ohren hauen und meine Lauscher mit Techno, Trance, Harder usw. an den Rand der Schmerzen bringen


----------



## AMD_Killer (24. Januar 2010)

Und du kannst jetzt endlich wieder in die skype konfen von uns mit rein.

Mich freut das ich noch auf bin.


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, das sowieso^^


----------



## Janny (24. Januar 2010)

Das ich gleich in mein bettchen hüpfe


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2010)

Das ich schon seit 9 Uhr nicht mehr im Bettchen bin und kein Muskelkater von gestern habe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2010)

dass ich endlich die letzte Terraner-Mission in Starcraft geschafft habe. Jetzt noch Zerg und Protoss und dann kommt Brood War (die Erweiterung).

Ich durfte nochmal von vorne anfangen, weil ich bei einer Windows-Neuinstallation die Savegames nicht gesichert habe, aber damals habe ich dieses letzte Level mit dem Cheat "there is no cow level" übersprungen, diesmal habe ich es geschafft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2010)

Seit 3 Stunden am Lappi, und der Lüfter ist noch nicht einmal angesprungen


----------



## A3000T (25. Januar 2010)

Das ich wieder nen Tag älter und ein paar Haare ärmer geworden bin.


----------



## computertod (25. Januar 2010)

bei Schneefall mitm Moped fahrn. kann man auch schön driften, solang es einen nicht herhaut^^


----------



## -NTB- (25. Januar 2010)

kekse


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2010)

Am 31.01.2010 hab ich endlich DSL 20000 

2,5mb/s....ENDLICH...nach 4 Jahren DSL 2000..!


----------



## joraku (25. Januar 2010)

Morgen nicht so lange Schule


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Morgen nicht so lange Schule


wir hatten heute keine Schule


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2010)

Im ZDF kommt Conair!


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Januar 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Im ZDF kommt Conair!



Der kommt doch sowieso immer mind. 5 Mal im Jahr 

Ich freu mich auf richtiges Ausschlafen morgen (hoffentlich).

Edit: Achja und vielleicht -20°C die Nacht


----------



## Ahab (26. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich, dass das Windows Media Center so viel Spaß macht   Herrlich, und dann noch mit meiner Logitech Dinovo Mini... göttlich.


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass ich gerade ausgemustert worden bin und nich ein Jahr mit Bundeswehr/Zivildienst verschwende


----------



## -NTB- (27. Januar 2010)

mein neues benutzer bild


----------



## computertod (27. Januar 2010)

dass meine Ultra wieder einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2010)

Dass meine LP von jenseits des großen Teichs heute gekommen ist


----------



## CentaX (28. Januar 2010)

Das ich jetzt meinen e-Bass abholen fahre, Reparaturkosten 5€. Nun soll der 2. Tonabnehmer auch vollständig funktionieren - das Alter hatte den außer Betrieb gesetzt, 35 Jahre wird er dieses Jahr alt.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Januar 2010)

Diese Werbung für das Bundesheer unserer allseits geliebten Ösis:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJV6ziVZYDk


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

Mich freut dass es morgen Zeugnisse gibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2010)

Dass ich meinen Führerschein bestanden habe.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Januar 2010)

Mich auch ,nur 3 Stunden Schule


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

Dass meine Sehnenscheidenentzündung (oder Ganglion) wieder halbwegs verheilt ist


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2010)

Der neue Schreibtisch ist da und aufgebaut.
Endlich Platz(2,2m²).


----------



## RedBrain (29. Januar 2010)

Abschlussprüfung bei der Ausbildung bestanden

Bin Zweitbester!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Der Zweite ist aber der erste Verlierer.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Zweite ist aber der erste Verlierer.




Trotzdem kann man ja gratulieren

 Kannst ja dem ganzen Forum einen ausgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man ja gratulieren


 
Natürlich kann man das, denn es waren deutlich mehr schlechter als besser und darüber kann man sich immer freuen. Daher...


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht habens ja bloß er und der bessere zur Prüfung geschafft *duck und renn*


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Oder er hat nur deswegen bestanden, weil sie bei nur zwei Leuten keine Durchfallrate von 50% haben wollten.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

Die 50% schaffen manche Schulen aber auch mit 30 Schülern locker Gerade bei Hauptschulen ist die Versagerquote sicher interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass nicht so viele Hauptschüler durchfallen. Außerdem gibts bei Hauptschülern keine Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

Naja, in manchen Stadtteilen unserer wunderbaren Hauptstadt sieht das aber ganz danach aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Es freut mich, dass ich nicht in Berlin lebe.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

Und ich ärgere mich darüber eher
Sch... Kaff hier.......... Gerade wo ich ja halber Berliner bin, und jetzt wohn ich seit 3 Jahren in dem Nest hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Ich komme aus Hamburg und wohne in einem Kaff an der Ostsee. 
Und das nur, weil meine Frau hier leben wollte. 
Wieso haben Frauen zwei so gute Argumente.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich über meine Marabouschokolade


----------



## Pommes (29. Januar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich freu mich über meine Marabouschokolade



Dass es sie endlich gibt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Januar 2010)

Woo?


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2010)

Dass ich mein neues Samsung Omnia 2 nach 2 Tagen "Eingewöhnungszeit" endlich im Griff habe _(herrlich zweideutige Aussage ) _...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

Dass ich endlich ein angemessenes Wallpaper von der U.S.S. Prometheus gefunden hab


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2010)

Die neue PCGH natürlich


----------



## Janny (30. Januar 2010)

noch 11 Stunden, dann endlich 18


----------



## joraku (30. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dass ich meinen Führerschein bestanden habe.





RedBrain schrieb:


> Abschlussprüfung bei der Ausbildung bestanden
> 
> Bin Zweitbester!



Gratulation euch Beiden! 



Janny schrieb:


> noch 11 Stunden, dann endlich 18



Du musst noch etwas warten. 

Mich freut, dass es ganz leicht am schneien ist. Besser als dieser Regen, samt Eis auf der Straße.


----------



## Pommes (30. Januar 2010)

Morgen auspennen


----------



## joraku (30. Januar 2010)

Gleich geht's ab in die BC2 Beta, wenn sie den laufen will.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Das mein Beta-Key für BC2 spätestens Mittwoch/Donnerstag ankommt


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Januar 2010)

endlich ausgenüchtert


----------



## computertod (31. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> endlich ausgenüchtert


da kann man sich freuen?
musst du nachfüllen


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2010)

Das mein Key doch schon gestern kam Bis morgens um 6 Uhr BC2 gezockt


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2010)

Meine Rubik's Cube Bestzeit: 3:41.1 
Weltrekord: 7 Sekunden (!)


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habs in 6 geschafft.
Hatte ne Komplettlösung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (31. Januar 2010)

... das heute Abend Kino angesagt ist


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich habs in 6 geschafft.
> Hatte ne Komplettlösung.



Ganz stark. 
Mittlerweile habe ich übrigens auf 2:33.3 geupdatet.


----------



## axel25 (31. Januar 2010)

Das mein Vater und ich heute BF2-Demo ausprobiert haben->Entschluss: nächstes Wochende LAN mit- und gegeneinander


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Das am Donnerstag die Bahn und die Busfahrer streiken  Das heist ich kann schön zuhause bleiben


----------



## htcerox (1. Februar 2010)

wo steht das? wo wird gestreikt ?


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das am Donnerstag die Bahn und die Busfahrer streiken  Das heist ich kann schön zuhause bleiben


Jetzt ohne Anus?

Jetzt echt?

Also bei uns ist das kein Entschuldigungsgrund(irgendwas von höherer Gewalt oder so)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. Februar 2010)

bei uns scheint die sonne wieder.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Naja das mit dem streik ist nur bei uns...Ob das bei euch auch ist, weis ich nicht 
Die SSB (Stuttgarter Straßen Bahn) Bus und Bahnfahrer möchten wohl mehr geld


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. Februar 2010)

wer hat mein post gelöscht.


----------



## boss3D (1. Februar 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das mein Vater und ich heute BF2-Demo ausprobiert haben


Das wäre mal was, wenn ich meinen Vater _(= bekennender PC-Hasser)_ zum Zocken bewegen könnte ... 

@ Topic
Meine hervorragenden Englischkenntnisse. Ich erstaune mich selbst immer wieder_ (v.a. in letzter Zeit)_. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2010)

Uii ich will auch mal..^^

Das ich meine Lehre zum Groß- und Außenhandelskaufmann erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe...^^


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Es schneit und schneit und hört kaum wieder auf.


----------



## kuki122 (1. Februar 2010)

Es schneit, ich sitze im warmen, höre über mein neues headset Musik, die BESTE Musik, drinke Cola, Esse, surfe in PCGH - was will man mehr!!


----------



## Pommes (1. Februar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> was will man mehr!!



Schokolade 
btt: Dass heute eigentlich n ganz guter Tag war


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. Februar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> was will man mehr!!



nen villa mit pool und nen maybach 62s vor der tür.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2010)

Mein C3 Phenom und das neue be quiet! mit Kabelmanagement sind endlich im Zulauf


----------



## computertod (2. Februar 2010)

das meine Ultra nach der Backofenmethode wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Namaker (2. Februar 2010)

> Schulfrei
> 
> Wegen des starken Schneefalls und der damit verbundenen schwierigen Verkehrsverhältnisse in Schleswig-Holstein fällt am morgigen Mittwoch, 3. Februar, im ganzen Land der Unterricht an allen öffentlchen allgemein bildenden und beruflichen Schulen aus. Das teilte das Bildungsministerium heute, 2. Februar, mit.


*Das* freut mich 


@computertod: Da hast ja noch einmal Glück gehabt, meine 3870 konnte ich damals nicht retten...


----------



## RedBrain (2. Februar 2010)

Dass es immer noch Schneit, mal sehen, was am Morgen früh sein wird.


----------



## MSPCFreak (2. Februar 2010)

Dass ich heute Geburtstag hab!


----------



## -NTB- (2. Februar 2010)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Dass ich heute Geburtstag hab!




alles gute hoch die tassen, ähm das bierglas natürlich

dieses bild xxxd und der süße pinguin^^


----------



## Arctosa (2. Februar 2010)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Dass ich heute Geburtstag hab!


erst mal Gw

und ich freu mich über meine meine bestandene Theorieprüfung (B mit 3 Fehlerpunkte)


----------



## Xyrian (2. Februar 2010)

Mein P7N ist wieder da, hurra! 

Xyrian


----------



## iceman650 (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen Schulfrei^^
Schnee ist super. Morgen also nur zocken^^


----------



## Feuerreiter (2. Februar 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich hoffentlich morgen meinem AKG K530 in den Händen halten werde  .


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen keine Schule

unsere Schule ist auf nem Berg, die Lehrer sind heute schon nicht hochgekommen^^
Die busfahrer streiken - bei uns fällt Schule aus - soll mir recht sein


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auch Schulfrei


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auch no school aufgrund des Schnees!


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (3. Februar 2010)

Hab auch Schulfrei. Alles zu geweht


----------



## Janny (4. Februar 2010)

Das der Schnee endlich schmilzt, ich hoffe jetzt kommt kein neuer mehr. Solangsam reichts.


----------



## marques (4. Februar 2010)

stimmt 50cm reichen... weg damit


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Snowboard und meine neuen Winterklamotten und das es morgen in den Winterurlaub geht.


----------



## püschi (4. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich, weil zu Hause eine Caseking-Paket auf mich wartet und ich in 1,5 Std endlich zu Hause bin


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2010)

Nichts.........


----------



## Ahab (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab im härtesten Prüfungsfach ("Physik der Übertragungsmedien") bestanden! Der Durchschnitt: 4,4 ; Durchfallquote von 64%.  Dabei wollte ich mich nur meiner 5,0 vergewissern.  Nee war echt ne Überraschung.


----------



## joraku (5. Februar 2010)

Wochenende!
und das Zeugnis ist auch in Orndung


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2010)

Das LineUp vom Southside Festival wird immer besser 

Horse The Band
Enter Shikari
Dropkick Murphys
Hot Water Musik
The Strokes
uvm.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

Dropkick Murphys ....gute Laune garantiert 

Und mich freut das heute meine 5870er auf den Weg gegangen ist


----------



## Ahab (6. Februar 2010)

Hey so wie es aussieht macht mein 8750 auf dem neuen Mainboard 100 MHz mehr!   Prime läuft schon 25 Minuten ohne Zicken und nebenbei ist noch das Media Center am laufen.


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Er meint garantiert die 5870^^


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2010)

Mich freut dass meine Blu-ray hier sind.


----------



## kuki122 (6. Februar 2010)

Mich freut, dass hier gleich wieder alles onTopic sein wird


----------



## IFabian123 (7. Februar 2010)

Mich freut total, dass ich eine neue Uhr bekommen habe.
Nur hab leider keine Ahnung warum


----------



## CentaX (10. Februar 2010)

Unser Proberaum.
Unter (bzw. in) ner Kirche und was war? Der eine Gitarrist kommt immer 1h später, wegen seinem Unterricht. Heut hat er was mitgebracht... Türkische Pizzen, Cola, Pommes, *2 Bier...* Der Pfarrer hat uns iwann gesagt, dass wir Schluss machen müssen, auch die Flaschen gesehen und nichts gesagt  Saugeil, so mag ich die Kirche 

Außerdem: Freundin von mir zum Smile Empty Soul- Fan gemacht. Silhouettes! =D


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2010)

Dass mein Floppy-Laufwerk (ja so etwas besitze ich noch) plötzlich wieder funktioniert


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2010)

Das ich sowas nicht besitzte^^


----------



## CentaX (10. Februar 2010)

Das mein e-Bass morgen wohl mal wieder in Reparatur ist (und danach hoffentlich endlich vollständig funktioniert )


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

Jetzt läuft das Spiel Serious Sam II auf OpenGL ohne HDR-Rendering einwandfrei. 

Läuft viel schneller als Direct3D und quäle gerne mit AF, AA und AAA (Adaptive Anti-Aliasing)


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2010)

Was hat mir denn der Postbote da schönes mitgebracht?^^ Ahhhhh Computec, das ging aber fix (<24h) 

Danke nochmal an Daniel , der Lüfter ist einfach genial. Achja und danke für die extra Ausgabe ;D


----------



## CentaX (12. Februar 2010)

Das mein e-Bass endlich wieder richtig funktioniert!!  Ibanez 2388B, Lawsuit Modell, Nachbau vom Rickenbacker 4001, laut Meinung vieler nicht schlechter als das Original. Bridge- Tonabnehmer konnte repariert werden und funzte wieder *.* Also noch immer 100% original. 70€ der Spaß. 
Klingt aber auch abartig geil.

e: Ich heule fast vor Glück, er klang ja schon mit dem einen Tonabnehmer überdurchschnittlich gut, aber das war gar kein Vergleich zu dem Klang JETZT ... nie sowas geiles gehört *.*


----------



## boss3D (12. Februar 2010)

Endlich Ferien in OÖ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xyrian (12. Februar 2010)

Equilibrium auf DVD 
Ich mag Filme, in denen Leute effizient auf die Fresse kriegen 

Xyrian


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

Mein warmes Zimmer, dass mich vor der klirrenden Kälte draußen beschützt. ^^ Und auch den Schnee davon abhält reinzukommen


----------



## RedBrain (12. Februar 2010)

ARD & ZDF: HD-Regelbetrieb startete heute Morgen - WinFuture.de



> Der Empfang von ZDF HD ist für die Zuschauer selbstverständlich  unverschlüsselt und ohne Zusatzkosten und somit mit jedem HD-fähigen  Satelliten- beziehungsweise Kabelempfangsgerät möglich.


Quelle: unternehmen.zdf.de: HDTV (Hier könnt ihr alles nachlesen  )

Full-HD 1080p *freu*

Ich habe echt Glück, weil ich von GEZ-Gebühren befreit bin. *doppelfreu*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

dass ich 1337 Posts hab


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

1337 ist eine schöne Zahl.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dahinter keine Schönheit oder irgendein Muster erkennen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

Leetspeak - Wikipedia


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann dahinter keine Schönheit oder irgendein Muster erkennen.



Omfg..


----------



## Xyrian (13. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 1337 ist eine schöne Zahl.


/signed


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Februar 2010)

Dass mein Lenkrad da ist


----------



## Janny (17. Februar 2010)

Das die Sonne scheint, und der Schnee schmilzt.


----------



## RedBrain (18. Februar 2010)

153,90€ für MSI HAWX finde ich gut. HoH.de ist billiger als die anderen Online-Shops. 

MSI R5770 Hawk, Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (V214-021R) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Otep (18. Februar 2010)

Das AvP3 läuft


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Februar 2010)

Das ich nachher gleich zu "The Book of Eli" ins Kino gehe.^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Februar 2010)

was gibt's schöneres als mit nem PS2 controller im Sitz zurück zu lehnen und Grid zocken mit ein bissl Heavy Metal...


----------



## schmodel (20. Februar 2010)

das mein zugegeben rattenscharfes Frauchen (ich liebe sie) schläft und ich machen kann was ich will


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Mach mal ein Pic!

Wir wollen sehen ob du recht hast


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2010)

Mich freut dass ich das ganze restliche Wochenende Southpark gucken werden ...


----------



## schmodel (20. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Pic!
> 
> Wir wollen sehen ob du recht hast


 
lol nee kann ích net machen,


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

was zu dumm ein Fotoapperat zu bedienen?


----------



## schmodel (20. Februar 2010)

Jax schrieb:


> was zu dumm ein Fotoapperat zu bedienen?


nein sie hat mein Kolder


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

die tatsache das hier 20°C sind


----------



## Necthor (20. Februar 2010)

Das ich endlich mal Zeit hab mich durch das Forum zu ackern.


----------



## CentaX (21. Februar 2010)

Mein OCZ ATV *.*

Kommt Vadder an, mit dem Ding in der Hand ... Mitgewaschen  Dacht schon, jetzt ists aus ... Ging einfach drunter und drüber, als die Hose aus musste. Was solls, nochmal anstecken ... Funzt!  
Ich liebe das Ding ... ultra-robust, praktisch unzerstörbar, tolles Design, gute Geschwindigkeit, hab den mit 4gb für damals 10€ gekriegt ... Ist leider viel teurer geworden


----------



## Janny (22. Februar 2010)

Das ich schon schulfrei hab und heute nichts mehr zutun habe.


----------



## RedBrain (22. Februar 2010)

Das Rallye-Spiel Dirt 2 Demo 

Das Spiel ist absolut Hammer!

Mit Tastatur ist noch OK. Einmal schwerer Unfall vor dem Ziel (Morokko).

*Grafiksettings:*
Res: 1280x1024x32 @75hz
Detail: Hoch
4x MSAA

Ruckelfaktor: sehr gering (meist flüssig spielbar)


----------



## Ell1 (22. Februar 2010)

Bei CoD einen Freund abziehen xD


----------



## CentaX (22. Februar 2010)

Das wir für unsere Rock / Metal Band wohl mit ein wenig Glück eine der besten, wenn nicht gar die Beste Sängerin unserer Schule kriegen O.O
Hör seit gestern Flyleaf und find die klasse, vorallem das Lied "Cassie". Und jetzt ratet mal, was fürn Lied die auf youtube nachgesungen hat ... O.O So toll, wenn das klappen sollte *.*

Außerdem: Morgen mit den beiden Gitarristen (bin Bassist^^) Beatles - All My Loving in Musik nachspielen und heftig Bonuspunkte kassieren ;D


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

Das ich gestern Abend meine 1000 Posts voll bekommen hab


----------



## AMD_Killer (23. Februar 2010)

Gretz


----------



## ALDI Nord (23. Februar 2010)

My name is Sheppard and this is my favourite thread on the Citadel


----------



## Shi (23. Februar 2010)

Das mein neues MSI-AM3 Board da is


----------



## Janny (23. Februar 2010)

Das ich beim Zahnarzt 2 Hübsche ärztinen hatte.
Der Ars** war auch geil


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. Februar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Das ich beim Zahnarzt 2 Hübsche ärztinen hatte.
> Der Ars** war auch geil





@Topic

Habe gerade mein ANTEC P180 Mini Black bestellt.
Ich freue mich schon auf WE


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Februar 2010)

dass mein neuer Monitor morgen kommt
und dieses LiedYouTube - stanfour - life without you [lyrics]


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2010)

Mich freut dass ...

Ich hier sitze, mit nem Heizkissen unterm Arsch, und gleich was leckeres essen werde.


----------



## CentaX (24. Februar 2010)

Ab 18:00 Bandprobeeee!!! =D
Ich freu mich so drauf, erste mal mit ner Sängerin jetzt.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2010)

Freust dich ja nur wegen der Sängerin.
Ist die wenigstens scharf?


----------



## CentaX (24. Februar 2010)

Sie sieht schon gut aus, aber ist für mich eh Tabu (ex von nem Freund)
Sie kann einfach nur extrem gut singen (ist wohl einer der besten oder sogar die beste Sängerin von der Schule!), darum gehts. Muss man sehen, wie sie mit der Musikrichtung klarkommt ... Heute Abend wird jedenfalls Flyleaf - Cassie gespielt, das hat sie schonmal gesungen (die akustische Version^^)... Außerdem ists einfach. So, wie sie es gesungen hat, hats mir besser gefallen als das Original.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja mal ein Micro mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## CentaX (24. Februar 2010)

Wird sich beim ersten mal eh noch nicht so gut anhören ... Außerdem ist auf meinem MP3 Player das Lied drauf, und der hätt nunmal das beste Mikro


----------



## joraku (24. Februar 2010)

Mioch freut, dass heute 4 von 8 Stunden Unterricht ausgefallen sind. 
Hoffentlich kommen die Lehrer nicht auf die Idee das alles nachzuholen, an uns Schülern lag's nicht.


----------



## CentaX (24. Februar 2010)

Ok, die Bandprobe war die erste, die ich als wirklich GUT einstufen würde und sie hats echt drauf, hört sich besser an als die originale Sängerin  Wenn jetz die beiden Gitarristen nicht so faule Säcke wären, hätt mans am Ende vllt auch ohne Musik hingekriegt bzw. wenigstens so, dass es sich besser anhört :>


----------



## Headshot74 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich das ich grade das 5. Bier leer hab.
Mich ärgert das kein 6. mehr da ist.


----------



## joraku (25. Februar 2010)

Mich freut dass ich heute Abend Chroniken eines Kriegers im TV anschauen kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2010)

Mich freut dass ich ne gute Note in Englisch geschrieben habe.


----------



## joraku (28. Februar 2010)

Mich freut, dass gestern Abend/ heute Nacht die Band gut war.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

dass ich gleich 1.500 Posts haben werde


----------



## RedBrain (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Werbungsprogramm von Avira Antivir über Windows Verwaltung VERBANNT. 

Beim nächsten Update von Avira Antivir erscheint kein Werbung mehr! Da habe ich mehr Ruhe beim zocken. No more commercial!


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

47°C mit nem i7 920 und nem Boxed-Kühler nach 4 Stunden dauerhafter 100% Auslastung durch den SMP-Clienten


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. März 2010)

aufm sperrmüll einen alten pentium 4 (So775, 3Ghz) gefunden... mal sehen ob der noch funzt. wenn ja, dann hab ich einen evtl. einen ganz kleinen server für's falten...


----------



## Fl_o (1. März 2010)

Ich freue mich darüber das dieser Post mit viel Liebe geschrieben wurde ..


----------



## grubsnek (1. März 2010)

Ich habe ein zweites Jobangebot erhalten


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. März 2010)

yeha... ein P4 (s.o.) inkl SMT und 256 ram, und ATI R1800 pro vorm sterben gerettet. funzt alles wunderbar... weiß jetzt nur nix mit den sys anzufangen. mal gucken vllt ein paar punkte für's PCGH F@H team machen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. März 2010)

3Dsupply hat mein Paket verschickt


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. März 2010)

morgen früh fallen bei mir die 1+2 stunde aus --> auspennen


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

Das Mindfactory heute mein Paket verschickt hat und es eventuell Morgen bei mir ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. März 2010)

dass die Vorratsdatenspeicherung für verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde


----------



## Xyrian (2. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> dass die Vorratsdatenspeicherung für verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde


Dito! 

Außerdem freut mich, dass ich das ganze Halbjahr keine Geschichteklausur mehr schreiben werde  Die war nämlich heute...


----------



## RedBrain (3. März 2010)

NFS World Online Beta-Test hat sich begonnen.


----------



## joraku (3. März 2010)

Ich habe meinen Führerschein der Klasse B


----------



## RapToX (3. März 2010)

das ich nächste woche urlaub habe


----------



## Lee (3. März 2010)

Das meine uralte gammlige Krüppel CPU aka Phenom I 9550 auf 2,75ghz scheinbar stabil läuft. Damit verzögert sich mein Aufrüst Vorhaben erstmal noch um ein Jahr


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. März 2010)

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen, aber ich freue mich morgen auf unsere extrem unfreundliche und nervige Postfrau, warum, weil sie Bf in ihrem Sack hat


----------



## CentaX (4. März 2010)

Das der neue Ubisoft Kopierschutz so schnell geknackt wurde.  Ich will das Spiel nicht spielen, aber es sollte diesen Deppen mal ne Lehre sein.


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

das morgen Freitag ist und über Morgen Wochenende


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

Das ich BF Bad Company 2 in meinen Händen halte


----------



## Dude101 (4. März 2010)

Ich gerade Bescheid gekriegt hab, dass ich am Dienstag mein Ausbildungsvertrag unterschreiben kann. ENDLICH


----------



## htcerox (4. März 2010)

Als was?


----------



## iceman650 (4. März 2010)

Dass morgen schon Battlefield Bad Company 2 per dhl kommt. top sache nach 2 tagen nach bestellung^^


----------



## kuki122 (4. März 2010)

Dass morgen mein Himuro geliefert wird.


----------



## RedBrain (4. März 2010)

Ich habe genug Zeit, ein paar Kinderlieder zu hören. 
Ich kann immer noch erinnern, als ich noch klein war. 

Rolf Zuckowski ftw!


----------



## Ahab (5. März 2010)

Das sich die Zahnarztsitzung eben nicht in ein Drama verwandelt hat.  Karies am Weisheitszahn? Hahaaaa, aber ausgehungert!  Elmex Gelee 4TW


----------



## 8800 GT (7. März 2010)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. März 2010)

Hast dus gut^^

@Topic: nachher nen AMD-Rechner zusammen basteln, wird sicher lustig


----------



## 8800 GT (7. März 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hast dus gut^^
> 
> @Topic: nachher nen AMD-Rechner zusammen basteln, wird sicher lustig


hehe danke
Viel Spaß beim zsamme bastle^^


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug




Ach wie toll, ein 775 Quadcore ála Core 2 Quad Q9650. Von Q9550 auf Q9650. Reife Leistung.Mich freut dass ich wieder Zuhause bin und Avatar wahrscheinlich am 22. April auf BD rauskommt.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ach wie toll, ein 775 Quadcore ála Core 2 Quad Q9650. Von Q9550 auf Q9650. Reife Leistung.Mich freut dass ich wieder Zuhause bin und Avatar wahrscheinlich am 22. April auf BD rauskommt.


Erm, was heist hier von 9550 auf 9650? Ich wechsle von nem 9650 auf einen 9650, nur ist der neue von den OC Werten her der beste, der bisher im Hardwareluxx gesichtet wurde (4 GHZ@ 1,13 Vcore)


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

Ist aber eigentlich so ziemlich wayne was der an OC erreicht, 4 GHz braucht kein Mensch. Nur weil ich den längeren will geb ich doch nicht so viel Geld aus ...


----------



## 8800 GT (7. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich so ziemlich wayne was der an OC erreicht, 4 GHz braucht kein Mensch. Nur weil ich den längeren will geb ich doch nicht so viel Geld aus ...


sagst du
Du weist doch gar nicht, was ich damit mache, den kann man ja auch seeehr gut undervolten. Und außerdem habe ich nicht vor, auf nen I5 bzw I7 (Phenom 2 ja schonmal gar nicht) zu wechseln, so dass es sehr sinnvoll sein wird, in ohne Probs auf 4,2 GHZ takten zu können. 
Also: erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## herethic (9. März 2010)

Youtube unterstützt jetzt auch 1080p


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. März 2010)

ich bin nie bei HWLuxx rein gekommen, jetzt klappts plötzlich


----------



## CentaX (9. März 2010)

Smile Empty Soul - More Anxiety (heut erschienen) doch ganz billig bekommen, für ca. 13€ incl Versand statt 20€ wie vorher von Amazon angekündigt 
Vermutlich mit DVD.


----------



## Tigerking (10. März 2010)

Wollte bei Mindfactory Hardware bestellen, habe mich registriert und habe auf Mitternach gewartet wegen dem kostenlosen Versand. Aber die haben kurz vor Mitternacht die Preise erhöt. Was ist dnan daran bitte kostenlos ? Die können mich mal. Ist doch ******* !


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2010)

Neue Benutzerbild.

Das ist Pikachu als Gangster. 

Wenn ihr das nicht gefällt und so, dann kann ich ruhig wieder mein altes Benutzerbild benutzen.


----------



## Lyran (10. März 2010)

Tigerking schrieb:


> Wollte bei Mindfactory Hardware bestellen, habe mich registriert und habe auf Mitternach gewartet wegen dem kostenlosen Versand. Aber die haben kurz vor Mitternacht die Preise erhöt. Was ist dnan daran bitte kostenlos ? Die können mich mal. Ist doch ******* !



und das freut dich gerade total?


----------



## computertod (10. März 2010)

dass ich gerade dabei bin mein 11qm Eigenheim zu renovieren. morgen wird gestrichen


----------



## Tigerking (10. März 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> und das freut dich gerade total?


 
mh ne verdammt, ich bin ausversehen im falschen Thread gelandet.  Das sollte eigentlich bei : was euch aufregt .. rein. Na toll ! ^^


----------



## der Türke (10. März 2010)

Ich fahre nicht zu CEBIT ich habe Morgen ne Examen


----------



## CentaX (10. März 2010)

ne Umarmung ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

Heute und morgen schulfrei


----------



## Lyran (11. März 2010)

Ferien bis 19.03


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

IM CoD:WaW MP bei ctF ein 0:9 Rückstand in ein 14:12 umgewandelt.
Und ich war bester Spieler meines Teams


----------



## joraku (11. März 2010)

Nächste Woche keinen Nachmittagsunterricht, ab heute ist der anstrengenste Teil der Woche vorbei.


----------



## taks (12. März 2010)

Wochenende, ein kaltes Bier in der Hand und gute Musik. Was will man mehr....


----------



## computertod (12. März 2010)

dass mein Zimmer fast bezugsfertig ist


----------



## gedoens (12. März 2010)

dass mich meine Freundin gestern freundlicherweise zurück auf die Haltestelle gezogen hat, als ich eine anfahrende Bahn übersehen hab. Ich in Gedanken und der Bahnfahrer ohne Bimmeln losgefahren... Schwein gehabt, mit der richtigen Person unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Shi (12. März 2010)

DAS ICH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL BEI PCGH FRISIERT IHREN PC GEWONNEN HAB! OMG ist das geil!


----------



## herethic (12. März 2010)

200 Blog-Kliks


----------



## justl1k3 (12. März 2010)

über keinohrhasen der film ist so geil lustig


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2010)

.. dass mein Windows 7 RC nicht mehr rebooten tut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. März 2010)

FSB 500 stabil


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. März 2010)

das ich jetzt endlich mit meiner richtigen win7 version rumdaddeln kann. endlich bin ich die verdammte RC los


----------



## taks (13. März 2010)

Endlich was zu essen, bin schon halb verhungert...


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

amdintels Threads zu Windows 7. Entweder er erfindet das alles oder er ist einfach echt übermäßig ****... Ist aber auf jeden Fall lustig zum Verfolgen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> amdintels Threads zu Windows 7. Entweder er erfindet das alles oder er ist einfach echt übermäßig ****... Ist aber auf jeden Fall lustig zum Verfolgen.



ich les schon gar nicht mehr mit, ist einfach zu anstrengend für mein junges Hirn^^


----------



## herethic (13. März 2010)

Das Darkest of Days grad bei Medi Max gesehen habe...obwohl nachdem was mit Metro 2033 los ist lass ich das mal lieber.In England ist es afaik noch gar nicht draußen obwohl 8Monkeylabs angekündigt hatte das es in England früher erscheint also in Deutschland.Nur über Steam kann man es sich afaik runterlanden.


----------



## Janny (13. März 2010)

Später ordentlich Party machen.


----------



## computertod (15. März 2010)

heute unerwartet 2 Stunden ausgefallen


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

1.Eine 3 in Französisch 
2.Mein Bruder ist 2 Nächte nicht da (endlich kann ich mal früh schlafen gehen)  
3.Meine Mutter hat Spätdienst  
4.Pizza und Pizzabrötchen bestellt  
5. 7. Stunde ausgefallen

Einer der schönsten Tage meines lebens


----------



## Crymes (15. März 2010)

Mich freuts, daass ich endlich meine Club3D HD 5770 bestellt hab.
Hoffentlich laufen dann 'Risen und Assassin´s Creed mit Full HD flüssig!


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 1.Eine 3 in Französisch
> 2.Mein Bruder ist 2 Nächte nicht da (endlich kann ich mal früh schlafen gehen)
> 3.Meine Mutter hat Spätdienst
> 4.Pizza und Pizzabrötchen bestellt
> ...


Warum kannst du früher ins Bett wenn dein Bruder weg ist?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Weil mein Zimmer dirket gegenüber dem Bad liegt und ich immer ca.2 Stunden früher schlafen gehe als er.Aber wenn ihc schlafe(n) (will) geht er alle 15 Minuten ins Bad,pisst,putzt die Zähne mit einer elektrischen Zahnbürste,rasiert sich etc.

Und das macht alles Krach weshalb ich erst schlafen kann wenn er schlafen gegangen ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Weil mein Zimmer dirket gegenüber dem Bad liegt und ich immer ca.2 Stunden früher schlafen gehe als er.Aber wenn ihc schlafe(n) (will) geht er alle 15 Minuten ins Bad,pisst,putzt die Zähne mit einer elektrischen Zahnbürste,rasiert sich etc.
> 
> Und das macht alles Krach weshalb ich erst schlafen kann wenn er schlafen gegangen ist.


dann stopf dir was ins Ohr


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Hab ich schon aber bringt nichts


----------



## CentaX (15. März 2010)

Das heut der weiße Gitarrengurt abgegangen ist und die hässliche Blume mitm Fender Schriftzug (Aufnäher) ganz leicht ab ging.  Sieht so scharf aus, das Ding 
Außerdem freut mich grade, dass ich mit unserer Sängerin schon vor 10 Jahren zusammen Schlittschuh gelaufen bin, konnten wir gestern feststellen.


----------



## RedBrain (15. März 2010)

5,10€ in Euro-Spardose gesteckt.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> 5,10€ in Euro-Spardose gesteckt.



Dann kannst du dir ja ganz viele Gummibärchen kaufen. 

Mittwoch Mathe-Arbeit - bisher nichts gemacht.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir ja ganz viele Gummibärchen kaufen.
> 
> Mittwoch Mathe-Arbeit - bisher nichts gemacht.


Morgen Englisch Arbeit- bisher nichts gemacht


----------



## der Türke (15. März 2010)

Morgen Chemi Klausur;
3Stunden am lernen (ist Hoffnungslos verstehe das MWG nicht)
Mathe Am Freitag (kann alles soweit)
2 Referate auf english in Wirtschaft und "Englisch ) für Morgen alles Fertig 
Morgen Wird ein Knüller.
Bestimmt Referat beide 1 und dann Klausur 6 HAHA na ja wirds überleben


----------



## RedBrain (15. März 2010)

mein paket von alternate kommt erst morgen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. März 2010)

dass ich gut auf die Sozialkunde-Arbeit morgen vorbereitet bin und dass hier schon 2 Energy Drinks bereit stehen 

Edit:
... dass ich die KA gut überstanden habe, dass ich sie jetzt hinter mir habe und dass ich voll mit Energy bin. Ich liebe dieses Gefühl der Wachheit.


----------



## Lyran (16. März 2010)

dass ich noch bis 21.03 Ferien habe  Tut mal wieder gut nicht vor 11 aufstehen zu müssen


----------



## nyso (16. März 2010)

Dass Energy Drinks bei mir dank exsessiven Konsums nicht mehr wirken

Was mich tatsächlich freut ist, dass ich endlich rausgefunden habe warum die Front des PCs nicht so will wie ich So simpel und hat mich doch Tage gekostet


----------



## RedBrain (16. März 2010)

Bestellung ist angekommen, das ging flott!  -> Trans-o-Flex

Meine Revoltec LightMouse Precision 1.5 mochte den Mauspad Raptor Gaming P5 nicht.  Der macht komische Mauszeigerbewegungen wenn ich nix mache...


----------



## joraku (16. März 2010)

Windows Seven läuft so wunderbar schön. 
Keine nervige Treibersuche nachdem das OS ausgesetzt wurde. So muss es sein. Seven hat sogar erkannt welcher Bildschirm (mit Nummer) erkannt.^^

Ja, WinXP kann ruhig sterben.  (Wenn ich nur an die Festplattenverwaltung denke... )
Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass BC2 läuft wie es soll, weiteres im "Was nervt euch Thread"


----------



## Benne123 (17. März 2010)

Endlich gehts in Richtung Ferien.
Freitag die meine Facharbeit in Chemie abgeben, heute Franze hinter mich gebrahct. Nächste Woche Mittwoch nur noch ne chillige Matheklausur und dann sind Ferien 

Achja, mich freut das schöne Wetter gerade so ungemein


----------



## computertod (17. März 2010)

das san andreas sogar auf meiner Radeon 9250 läuft, zwar auf 640x480 Pixel und bei 10-15 Fps, aber immerhin.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

*1.700 Posts!*

Und ich habe heute zum ersten Mal Rockstar Energy Drink probiert. Schmeckt geil.


----------



## computertod (18. März 2010)

Referat über die Bay City Rollers bis Montag. scheint mal ein interessantes Thema zu sein


----------



## ghostadmin (18. März 2010)

Verlängertes Wochenende.


----------



## joraku (18. März 2010)

Schönes Wetter vorhin genossen.
Bald ist WE


----------



## shila92 (18. März 2010)

Feeeeriieeennn  Und passend dazu kam heute BF BC 2!!!


----------



## Gateway (19. März 2010)

Keine Freude die ist zur Zeit aus.


----------



## hempsmoker (19. März 2010)

Das heute endlich Freitag ist! Gelobt sei das Wochenende!


----------



## RedBrain (19. März 2010)

Avira AntiVir Werbung über Windows 7 Regedit gesperrt. 

Das klappt ja wunderbar. Nie mehr Werbung!


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

Das mein Paket angekommen ist 

Ich muss aber bis zum nächsten Werktag warten bis ich es abholen darf


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2010)

BATTLEFIELD BAD COMPANY 2 IST DA!


----------



## Zahdok (19. März 2010)

Dass Alternate es endlich geschafft hat nach über 3 wochen meine festplatte zu liefern ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

... Wochenende und gutes Wetter mit ner Runde Auto fahren


----------



## mixxed_up (19. März 2010)

Mich freut dass 2012 nächste Woche als Steelbook bei mir eintrudelt.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. März 2010)

Dass ich heute Geburtstag habe!


----------



## CentaX (20. März 2010)

Alles Gute. 

... Dass es heut Nachmittag mit ner guten Freundin Eislaufen geht. Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, dass wir vor 10 Jahren im gleichen Eislaufverein waren, hab Fotos, da sind wir 10cm voneinander entfernt


----------



## RapToX (21. März 2010)

das ich die grafikfehler bei meiner alten radeon x1900xt scheinbar wegbekommen habe!
einfach nen lüfter ins seitenteil eingebaut, der direkt auf die karte bläst und schon sind bei l4d2 keine fehler mehr zu sehen 
der karte wurde es, trotz guter belüftung, wohl zu warm^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. März 2010)

Schule aus!
Jetzt nach dem Energy Drink geht es mir wieder richtig gut und der Schulstress ist vergessen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2010)

Devourment und Cerebral Bore @ Eisenwahn, das wird mörder 

Achja und Morgen Geb^^


----------



## Janny (22. März 2010)

Das heute so schönes Wetter war, da hat man gleich viel bessere Laune.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. März 2010)

dass es jetzt einen doppelten Espresso gibt


----------



## herethic (22. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> dass es jetzt einen doppelten Espresso gibt


Wie lange brauchst du noch für deine Hausaufgabe?


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. März 2010)

B-Day 8-)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchst du noch für deine Hausaufgabe?


Viele Stunden. Insgesamt sollen es min. 10 Texte werden. Ein Text dauert ca. 30min. Dazu muss ich noch ein paar andere Sachen machen, z.B. im Web surfen, mich in Foren rumtreiben, Kaffee kochen, Energy Drinks kaltstellen und wieder aus dem Gefrierfach holen, Ruhepausen machen, etc.
Mit Technobase.fm und dem leckersten Getränk nach Bier ist die Arbeit gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> B-Day 8-)


Alles Gute, Feier schön


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Mich freut dass mein 2012 Blu-ray Steelbook verschickt wurde.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. März 2010)

Zimmer endlich blitzeblank, mal sehen wie lange es diesmal anhält


----------



## Whoosaa (23. März 2010)

Laber-Thread ist wieder zu. 
Zum Glück habe ich mein Abo schon vor 2 Wochen rausgenommen, daher interessiert mich das auch nich wirklich.


----------



## joraku (23. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> B-Day 8-)



Alles Gute! 

Mich freut das schöne, sonnige Wetter - weiteres im "Was nervt euch Thread"


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. März 2010)

G19 is wieder da 8-)


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

2012 ist endlich eingetrudelt!


----------



## Amigo (24. März 2010)

Gegen halb 9 kommt meine beste zu Besuch, die seh ich leider nur alle paar Wochen... wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. März 2010)

dass ich die Französisch-KA und die Englisch-HA hinter mir habe und dass morgen der letzte Schultag ist


----------



## shoon (24. März 2010)

Freu mich, dass Bayern im FINALE steht durch ein geiles Tor von Robben


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

Das morgen endlich Freitag ist... 

Am WE wird mal wieder was trinken gegangen...^^ Natürlich im normalen Rahmen..... xD


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. März 2010)

seit halb 11 ferien
das dumme ist jetzt nur das mir 14.30 uhr wie halb fünf vorkommt...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

Das District 9 Blu-ray Steelbook wurde endlich stark heruntergesetzt.


----------



## joraku (25. März 2010)

Die letzte Arbeit vor dem WE ist rum.


----------



## Mastersound200 (25. März 2010)

Letzte Klausur vorm Abi heute geschrieben


----------



## computertod (25. März 2010)

morgen letzter Schultag, dann 2 Wochen Ferien. muss dann nur mal meine 5770 bestellen


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2010)

Morgen nur 2 Stunden... Also 100 Minuten.... Und dafür 2,5 Stunden Zug fahren, jay!


----------



## computertod (25. März 2010)

morgen sind auch meine Eltern nicht da


----------



## joraku (26. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Morgen nur 2 Stunden... Also 100 Minuten.... Und dafür 2,5 Stunden Zug fahren, jay!



Mich würde das eher nerven 
Aber geht mir auch immer so... Zug fahren... 

Mich freut, dass bald neue Infos zu den Fermis kommen und zwar in weniger als 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Pommes (26. März 2010)

GTX 480 Test auf Gamestar


----------



## herethic (26. März 2010)

Nvidia hätte die Heatpipes ruhig verstecken können...


Naja die Ergebnisse hatte ich erwartet:
Nicht großartig besser als ATi,aber eben oberes High-End Segment,aber hoher Stromverbrauch und Lautheit.


----------



## joraku (26. März 2010)

Jetzt schon? 
Ich dachte erst um 00:01


----------



## MKay (26. März 2010)

Das FERIEN sind.
UND:
Ich kann endlich wieder GTA 4 spielen
UND:
Ich bin noch nicht pleite


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Jetzt schon?
> Ich dachte erst um 00:01


OMG 3 Minuten früher!

Ok wohl eher 31

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...on-Nvidias-GF100-Generation/Grafikkarte/Test/


----------



## Oberkante (27. März 2010)

das die Bestellung endlich unterwegs ist


----------



## RapToX (27. März 2010)

das ich letzte woche endlich angefangen habe meine cd-sammlung ins .flac format zu rippen. grade mal 10 alben gerippt und schon sind 3gb belegt. 160+ cd's hab ich noch vor mir. naja, wenigstens bekomme ich so mal meine 1tb platte voll 

und die qualität ist tatsächlich nochmal nen kleinen tick besser als bei hochwertigen mp3's


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. März 2010)

...dass für mich heute schon die osterferien beginnen!


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

... dass es noch einige Tage bis zur Sendung Germanys Next Top Model sind


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

Mich freut dass der Noblorros Müll offensichlich endlich tot ist.


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

dass die neue spülmaschine gut funktioniert XD


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2010)

VfB Stuttgart 2 : Bayern München 1
Herrlich, den Bayern die Lederhosen ausgezogen!


----------



## HolySh!t (27. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mich freut dass der Noblorros Müll offensichlich endlich tot ist.


Huch die sind tot o0
Is man mal mehr oder weniger inaktiv und schupps verpasst man schon was


----------



## Sesfontain (28. März 2010)

schöne party


----------



## Floris 92 (28. März 2010)

ich freu mich dass ich bald geburtstag hab da krieg ich nen neuen pc ^^.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. März 2010)

Dann schon mal alles gute vorträglich Wann hast du denn?
@Topic.Mich freut auch ,dass ich morgen ausschlafen kann


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> das ich letzte woche endlich angefangen habe meine cd-sammlung ins .flac format zu rippen. grade mal 10 alben gerippt und schon sind 3gb belegt. 160+ cd's hab ich noch vor mir. naja, wenigstens bekomme ich so mal meine 1tb platte voll
> 
> und die qualität ist tatsächlich nochmal nen kleinen tick besser als bei hochwertigen mp3's



Joh, mache zur Zeit das Gleiche, allerdings mit WAVs.


----------



## SoF (28. März 2010)

Mich freut total, dass ich weiterhin 5870 benchen kann und Thermi vorerst bei den meisten Benchern wohl kein Thema sein wird    Auch freuen mich die ganzen netten neuen Logos, die man so findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arctosa (29. März 2010)

Mich freut total, dass ich grad eben junge 17 geworden bin und endlich Autofahren darf (zwar mit Elternteil aber die müssen ja nur nebendransitzen und nicht damit einverstanden sein wohin ich fahr xD)


----------



## Hagrid (29. März 2010)

ich freu mich dass ich wahrscheinlich bald mein case modde


----------



## Menthe (29. März 2010)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Mich freut total, dass ich grad eben junge 17 geworden bin und endlich Autofahren darf (zwar mit Elternteil aber die müssen ja nur nebendransitzen und nicht damit einverstanden sein wohin ich fahr xD)



Gratulation und so


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Endlich bin ich von Animated-Gamers befreit. Mein Account dort existiert nicht mehr.
Die können dieses Forum platt machen, da guckt sowieso niemand mehr rein. Freie Meinungsäußerung und Kritik sind da btw unerwünscht.


----------



## boss3D (29. März 2010)

Dass ich die 6 Monate Bundesheer in meiner Wunschkaserne machen kann ... 

Ich kann mich zwar immer noch nicht für das Bundesheer begeistern, aber den Schmarren nur 8 km von zu Hause erledigen zu müssen, ist schon mal ein gutes Gefühl.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RedBrain (29. März 2010)

Ich habe den Hi-Res Mod für Torchlight gefunden. Schnell ausprobieren.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich die 6 Monate Bundesheer in meiner Wunschkaserne machen kann ...
> 
> Ich kann mich zwar immer noch nicht für das Bundesheer begeistern, aber den Schmarren nur 8 km von zu Hause erledigen zu müssen, ist schon mal ein gutes Gefühl.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ach, läuft, schaffts du schon. Ich werds ja demnächst auch machen müssen, von daher..
Sie es als etwas, was du so in deinem Leben nie wieder erleben wirst, quasi als eine einmalige experience.


----------



## boss3D (29. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sie es als etwas, was du so in deinem Leben nie wieder erleben wirst, quasi als eine einmalige experience.


Das will ich auch stark hoffen, dass das eine _nonrecurring experience_ beibt ... 

Die Grundausbildung stelle ich mir horrormäßig vor, aber dass ich zumindes die gesamte Zeit danach quasi vor der Haustür verbringen kann, macht die Sache schon erträglicher. Außerdem kenne ich einige Offiziere in der Kaserne persönlich und ein paar Kumpels von mir kommen auch dort hin.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xyrian (30. März 2010)

Mich freut grade Python, das ist so extrem einfach, jeder Gorilla könnte das 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (30. März 2010)

Die Genialität von Torchlight ...   

Das Game ist ein Pflichtkauf, sobald die Retail-Version in den Regalen steht!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (30. März 2010)

Die letzte Arbeit vor den Ferien ist geschrieben.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. März 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Die letzte Arbeit vor den Ferien ist geschrieben.



Dito, Deutsch, war 'ne absolute 3 1/2 Stunden Qual..


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Juhu, endlich Ferien!!!!


----------



## tickymick (30. März 2010)

Was schon Ferien? Ich muss morgen noch 8h Stunden in die Schule -.-.
Aber ich freu mich das die 1. Stunde ausfällt, sonst wären es 9 Stunden.
Außerdem freu ich mich grade drauf Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2+AddOn wieder zu zocken, nach langer Zeit im Regal wiederendeckt.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich Ferien!!!!



dito


----------



## püschi (30. März 2010)

Ich hab schon seit Freitig Ferien 
Und ich hab grad einen Thor's Hammer + 2 Enermax Cluster günstig erstanden!


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Das morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag ist. Hab dann erst man Urlaub fast 2 Wochen...^^

Des wird der Wahnsinn... Letz Fetz...


----------



## Menthe (31. März 2010)

Endlich Ferien!!!!!


----------



## kuki122 (31. März 2010)

Downsampling läuft mit 1,75 x 1,75.


----------



## joraku (1. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Endlich Ferien!!!!!



Dito!


----------



## Sesfontain (1. April 2010)

Ich habe schon seit einer Woche Ferien


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. April 2010)

PCGH, FHM, BluRays, und Geld hab ich auch noch bekommen - sehr fein


----------



## joraku (1. April 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit einer Woche Ferien



Mich freut, dass meine Ferien wahrscheinlich länger andauern werden wie deine noch.


----------



## Zahdok (1. April 2010)

jetzt erst mal schon 2 wochen ferien ^^ und dann die auslachen die uns die letzten 2 wochen ausgelacht haben dass sie ferien haben


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. April 2010)

Zahdok schrieb:


> jetzt erst mal schon 2 wochen ferien ^^ und dann die auslachen die uns die letzten 2 wochen ausgelacht haben dass sie ferien haben



haha ich hab sogar bis 19


----------



## Janny (2. April 2010)

Das ich heute in nem R8 saß. Geiles Teil, ohne Frage!


----------



## boss3D (2. April 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Das ich heute in nem R8 saß. Geiles Teil, ohne Frage!


Wohl eher "gestern"?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Janny (2. April 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wohl eher "gestern"?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Mein ich doch.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. April 2010)

Dass ich jetzt zu einer Geburtstagsfeier fahre, oh man wird das finster heute und morgen kommt dann auch noch frühzeitig die Verwandtschaft

greetz


----------



## G.Skill (6. April 2010)

Dass mein Rechner nach einem sehr komischem Problem endlich wieder läuft.


----------



## 8800 GT (6. April 2010)

gleich 300 km Autobahn fahren


----------



## kuki122 (6. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gleich 300 km Autobahn fahren



Thread verfehlt. 

@T

Noch 1 Woche Ferien.


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gleich 300 km Autobahn fahren


Also ich bin gestern 1100km Autobahn gefahren


----------



## joraku (6. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also ich bin gestern 1100km Autobahn gefahren



Selber gefahren? 
Mich freut, dass noch Ferien sind und das die Sonne scheint.


----------



## nyso (6. April 2010)

Mich freut das ich grad gesehen hab, dass ich durch einen Stromanbieterwechsel 430€ im Jahr sparen kann!!!
Das sind monatlich 36€!!!!!


----------



## MSPCFreak (6. April 2010)

Ich freu mich, dass schönes Wetter ist, ich Ferien habe und alles so ist wie's ist!


----------



## joraku (6. April 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich grad gesehen hab, dass ich durch einen Stromanbieterwechsel 430€ im Jahr sparen kann!!!
> Das sind monatlich 36€!!!!!



Hey ! Da sparste ein Jahr und dann kannst du dir die 480GTX davon kaufen und dann ist der Stromverbrauch auch wieder genauso hoch wie davor. 
@ Topic: Kuchen


----------



## Ahab (6. April 2010)

Ich habe auch meine letzte Prüfung im ersten Semester bestanden!


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Selber gefahren?


Nö


----------



## joraku (6. April 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine letzte Prüfung im ersten Semester bestanden!


Glückwunsch! 




thrian schrieb:


> Nö



Mich freut, dass ich Auto fahren darf.


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2010)

yeah, meine wunschgraka is um 2euro im preis gesunken. noch nen paar mal (50ma? ^^) und ich kannse mir leisten


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich Auto fahren darf.


Mich freut das ich es kann aber nicht darf 

Und das als unter 16-jähriger


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. April 2010)

Das geniale Wetter da draußen


----------



## Menthe (7. April 2010)

Das mein 2012 Steelbook 2 Tage "zu Früh" geliefert wurde.


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

Das meine Bestellung geliefert wurde bevor ich sie bestellt habe


----------



## mixxed_up (7. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Das meine Bestellung geliefert wurde bevor ich sie bestellt habe




Rauch bitte nicht so viel.


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Rauch bitte nicht so viel.


OMG ich hatte sogar halbwegs recht


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

Das ManU aus der CL rausgeflogen ist 

Ach ja ich bin kein Bayern Fan


----------



## computertod (9. April 2010)

dass meine 5770 da ist


----------



## 8800 GT (10. April 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Thread verfehlt.
> 
> @T
> 
> Noch 1 Woche Ferien.


Wieso? Wenns mir Spaß macht


----------



## computertod (10. April 2010)

Bronzenes Leistungsabzeichen bei der Feuerwehr.


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. April 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> Bronzenes Leistungsabzeichen bei der Feuerwehr.



lol. bin auch in diesem Verein 

BTT: das ich aufm Sperrmüll ein PC gefunden hab, wo zwar MoBo am Ar*** ist, aber dafür konnte ich den E8400 retten


----------



## goron (10. April 2010)

meine stimmung, die aus unerfindlichen gründen auf einmal total gut ist.


----------



## computertod (10. April 2010)

@ Master
na wenigestens was^^

@T: das meine 5770 erstmal auch ohne OC reicht^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. April 2010)

Morgen bin ich endlich von 56K erlöst.


----------



## kuki122 (11. April 2010)

Dass gerade ausnahmsweise mal stetig gute Lieder im Radio laufen.


----------



## boss3D (11. April 2010)

Dieses Mal immerhin ein 3er im Lotto. Da mein letzter Gewinn schon ein Weilchen her ist, freut es mich, wieder mal überhaupt was gewonnen zu haben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2010)

Das es seit heute den Opera Mini Browser für iPhone/iPod touch gibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das es seit heute den Opera Mini Browser für iPhone/iPod touch gibt.



Uhh, wie geil! 
Ham sies doch erlaubt? Wird gleich mal geloadet..


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2010)

Jop haben sie. Nur der Zoom ist etwas seltsam.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2010)

Was nice ist, ist dass es beim Runterscrollen immer auf deinen Test zurückfokussiert, wenn du leicht verrutschst. Aber ein wenig seltsam isser schon..


----------



## Bääängel (14. April 2010)

Habe endlcih meinen Rechner nach qualvollen 1 1/2 Wochen wieder.


----------



## ich558 (14. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Jop haben sie. Nur der Zoom ist etwas seltsam.



Da gebe ich dir Recht und ohne Zoom bestehen die Texte nur aus schwarzen Linien. Dafür ist Opera aber deutlich schneller als Safari- merkt man aber warscheindlich nur bei einem 768 DSL

@Topic: Hab heute nen 10er Schein gefunden


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

Das Morgen schon wieder Wochenende ist...^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Morgen schon wieder Wochenende ist...^^



Oja! Und das meine "neue" GTX260, gut geht


----------



## joraku (15. April 2010)

Das ich die Just Cause  2 Demo ausprobiert habe 
Das Spiel gefällt mir.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. April 2010)

Das ich ab jetzt DSL6000 habe, ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber es ist so.


----------



## Chris_ (17. April 2010)

das schöne wetter


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. April 2010)

die sonne scheint, die Füße stinken, wird wohl höchste zeit ein Bier zu trinken


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2010)

Heute sind meine 2 Handyakkus angekommen. Jetzt habe ich 3, das ist genug, wenn ich mal ein paar Tage ohne Steckdose auskommen muss (Festivals, etc.).
Beim Laden hat er nicht angezeigt "optimiertes Laden" sondern "Fremdakku laden". Hoffentlich sind die Akkus nicht gefakt (angeblich kommt diese Meldung manchmal auch bei Original Sony Ericsson Akkus). Egal, Hauptsache sie funktionieren.


----------



## RedBrain (18. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Thrustmaster Ferrari GT kostenlos bekommen.

Mal austesten. 

*EDIT: *Einwandfrei und ohne Probleme.


----------



## herethic (20. April 2010)

43°C nach 15 Minuten Prime mit einem i7 920 gekühlt von einem Boxed


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2010)

Dass ich in 7 Tagen meine kompletten schriftlichen Abi-Prüfungen (insgesamt 22std Klausur) hinter mit hab


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. April 2010)

a) Ich bin jetzt schon zu Hause.
b) Ich habe meine Thomann-Bestellung schon abgeschlossen.
c) Ich habe heute nichts mehr vor.
d) Bald ist mein Geburtstag.

4 gute Gründe  .


----------



## CentaX (20. April 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> a) Ich bin jetzt schon zu Hause.
> b) Ich habe meine Thomann-Bestellung schon abgeschlossen.
> c) Ich habe heute nichts mehr vor.
> d) Bald ist mein Geburtstag.
> ...



Ich bestell auch gleich was bei Thomann ...
aber nur, weil die Musiklehrerin über mein Basskabel geflogen ist ... der Stecker steckt noch immer im Verstärker ... 
Wenigstens zahlt sie das. Frühlingskonzert wird eh ne Katastrophe, was überwiegend an der Technik liegt ... alle Verstärker haben iwie nen Wackler ...


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. April 2010)

Was mich außerdem noch freut, ist, dass ich gestern bestellt hab und heut schon verschickt wurde, obwohl ein Artikel nicht vorrätig war  .


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2010)

Ich freue mich grad soooo dass es Wikipedia gibt, einfacher kann man das Fadenstrahlrohr echt nicht erklären.

Und jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie ich sowas herleite, wird auch mal Zeit, morgen Physik-LK-Abi ^^


----------



## Menthe (21. April 2010)

Das ich meine Deutschprüfung hinter mir hab, jetzt noch Freitag Englisch und Dienstag Mathe.


----------



## Hardwell (21. April 2010)

dass ich jetz dann bald mittagspause hab!


----------



## Wopkal (21. April 2010)

Das der neue BC2 Patch rausgekommen ist


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2010)

Physik abi hinter miiiiir :d

und morgen 6 std politik


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2010)

dass ich morgen meine AT-Bestellung bekomme


----------



## Feuerreiter (22. April 2010)

Dass meine Thomann-Bestellung angekommen ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

Das morgen Freitag ist!


----------



## 8800 GT (22. April 2010)

Morgen nur 4 h school


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Morgen nur 4 h school



Morgen nur 3 Stunden. Hahahaha


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Morgen nur 3 Stunden. Hahahaha



Morgen 8h


----------



## Pommes (22. April 2010)

Avatar Blu-Ray


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. April 2010)

> Morgen nur 3 Stunden. Hahahaha



Seid ihr faul! 

BTT: dass ich gleich ins bett gehe!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Seid ihr faul!



Das ist der Ausgleich für die 11 Stunden die ich letztes Jahr immer am Freitag hatte. 

Bis halb sechs in der Schule zu sitzen am Freitag is schon was tolles.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. April 2010)

Freu mich auf mein Bett.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

Es ist wieder WE!!!!


----------



## Hardwell (23. April 2010)

in 2 stunden und 4 minuten is endlich we!!!!!


----------



## Menthe (23. April 2010)

Englisch Prüfung rum, jetzt noch Dienstag Mathe und ist erstmal Ruhe^^


----------



## mixxed_up (23. April 2010)

Dass ich endlich ne neue Brille habe.


----------



## computertod (23. April 2010)

dass ich ne Einladung zu einem vorstellungsgespräch hab


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich ne neue Brille habe.



haha dann siehst du ja endlich mal was du hier so schreibst

@topic

Dass Wochenende ist


----------



## iceman650 (23. April 2010)

Dass ich gleich bei meiner Lieblings-second-hand-Plattenverkäuferin auftauchen werde und ein haufen kies dort lassen werde^^


----------



## nyso (23. April 2010)

Den EK Water Blocks EK-FC 275 hab ich grad in der Bucht für 35€ plus Versand geschossen

Neu kostet der 85€ plus Versand, hab also weniger als 40% für einen 1/2 Jahr alten Kühler mit allem Zubehör bezahlt


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2010)

Dass ich jetzt schlafen kann, nachdem ich gestern die Nacht zwecks Abi-Lernen für heute (Politik 6 Std) durchgemacht habe...


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. April 2010)

wochenende


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2010)

Wir haben unsere Traumwohnung bekommen! Geiles Teil, mit 25 MBit Kabel-Anschluss!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Traumwohnung bekommen! Geiles Teil, mit 25 MBit Kabel-Anschluss!



Das ist natürlich das Wichtigste.. 

..dass ich bald 18 bin. 17 sein kotzt verdammt nochmal an..


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ..dass ich bald 18 bin. 17 sein kotzt verdammt nochmal an..


Glaub mir sobald du 28 bist würdest du dich freuen 17 zu sein


----------



## mixxed_up (24. April 2010)

Wenn er 40 ist würde er sich freuen 28 zu sein.
So ist das halt. Ich freu mich nur dass ich nächstes Jahr 16 werde und ich heute Starlight Express gesehen hab. Das war geil.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. April 2010)

Ich freue mich auf mein neues Windows. Die alte Installation ist total zugemüllt.


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt würd ich mich freuen wieder 8 zu sein...

...natürlich mit meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand der Welt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

Das ich nächste Woche Spätschicht habe und so mir genug Zeit morgens bleibt meine neue Hardware zusammen zu bauen


----------



## Nucleus (25. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich das Wichtigste..
> 
> ..dass ich bald 18 bin. 17 sein kotzt verdammt nochmal an..



Kurv' Du mal nen halbes Jahr mit DSL-Light herum


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. April 2010)

Firefox 3.7a5pre (Minefield) ist total geil!
Die Navigationsbuttons erinnern an Chrome, es gibt mehr Aero Glass und zusammen mit einem geilen Persona sieht das ganze nochmal besser aus. Natürlich habe ich die Addon-Kompatibilitätsprüfung abgeschaltet, ohne Addons geht gar nichts.

Ich finde es auch geil, dass ich immer noch wach und topfit bin. (Mit Hilfsmitteln, hoffentlich kriege ich morgen in der Schule keinen Müdigkeitsflash.)


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

Jetzt freut es mich, dass es mir gelungen ist zwei Unternehmen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, zu einer gemeinsamen Kooperation mit meiner Seite zu bewegen.

Das Ergebnis wird netzweit hohe Wellen schlagen


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Das auf eine Arbeitswoche immer ein WE folgt...^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. April 2010)

Mein Board macht keinen VDroop mehr


----------



## Janny (26. April 2010)

Das ich heute mal wieder die Zeit habe, hier reinzuschauen


----------



## pain_suckz (26. April 2010)

Das die Scorpions Deutscher Meister sind


----------



## Whoosaa (26. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Kurv' Du mal nen halbes Jahr mit DSL-Light herum



Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben nichts schnelleres als DSL 3000 gehabt.


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

Glaub' mir - zwischen 3000 und Light liegen Welten


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2010)

Ich habe heute endlich (nach laaanger Zeit) mein Zwischenprüfungsergebnis der IHK gekriegt.
~ 10 Punkte besser wie der IHK Schnitt
Bester in unserer Firma und im oberen Feld in diesem Berufsbild bei der IHK


----------



## Nucleus (27. April 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!


Die Firma dankt!


----------



## nyso (27. April 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch

Mich freut, das BC2 endlich ein Unterforum hat!


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

Mich freut, das mein P4 3200 im Speicherbenchmark bisher chronisch schneller ist als der A64, den ich zur Zeit nutzen muss. Ja ja, einem Menschen ohne Ego wie mir, bedeutet sowas viel.


----------



## Gateway (28. April 2010)

Freu mich auf Feierabend.


----------



## nyso (28. April 2010)

Mich freut das ich mich grad an nem Teamkiller rächen konnte


Und ganz megadoll freut mich das ich endlich weiß, ob mein Nachwuchs ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird


----------



## joraku (28. April 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> ...Und ganz megadoll freut mich das ich endlich weiß, ob mein Nachwuchs ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird



Und? 

Mich freut, dass es ein Unterforum für Bad Company gibt.


----------



## herethic (28. April 2010)

Ist ein Junge oder ein Zwitter(?)


----------



## computertod (28. April 2010)

dass ich heute mein 1. Vorstellungsgespräch hatte. ob ich genommen werde erfahr ich in zwei wochen.


----------



## nyso (28. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ist ein Junge oder ein Zwitter(?)




??? Ich mach dich gleich zum Zwitter

Allerdings waren beide Vermutungen falsch, es wird noch ein Prinzesschen^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. April 2010)

Morgen gehts mit der Austauschgruppe aus Frankreich nach München  
Keine Schule - yeah


----------



## Nucleus (28. April 2010)

Vorhin noch 25 MBit Kabel für die neue Wohnung bestellt


----------



## Janny (29. April 2010)

Das ich morg'n ausschlafen kann. *g*


----------



## computertod (29. April 2010)

dass es nächste woche auf Abschlussfahrt geht


----------



## Hardwell (29. April 2010)

das morgen endlich wochenende is!


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> das morgen endlich wochenende is!


 

    


Jaaaa, wurde auch Zeit....


----------



## JC88 (29. April 2010)

Das ich heute nachmittag den Schlüssel für meine neue Bude kriege


----------



## Janny (29. April 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das ich heute nachmittag den Schlüssel für meine neue Bude kriege



Dann wollen wir Bilder im "Zeigt her, eure Zimmer" Thread sehen.


----------



## CentaX (29. April 2010)

1. Heute mit ner Freundin joggen gewesen, war toll.
2. Morgen nur 5 statt 7 Stunden...
3. als Folge daraus schon MORGEN zu JustMusic (Instrumente-Laden)!
3.1 - bei denen heute der Bass angekommen ist, den ich u.a. probespielen wollte, den sie nicht da hatten -
4. und morgen werden dann garantiert 3 hammergeile e-Bässe probegespielt  Mein Vintage Ibanez kriegt nen Freund 
N Schecter Omen Extreme 5 für 439€ + Tasche, n Ibanez SR505 für 619 oder n Ibanez SR705 für 695€ ... wird in jedem Fall teuer werden, auch, wenn ich nicht glaub, dass ichs morgen kaufe ^^


----------



## nyso (29. April 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß morgen

Hab auch mal etwas gespielt, aus Zeitgründen während das Abis aber wieder aufgehört. 
Es macht echt riesigen Spaß E-Bass und E-Gitarre zu spielen


----------



## CentaX (29. April 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß morgen
> 
> Hab auch mal etwas gespielt, aus Zeitgründen während das Abis aber wieder aufgehört.
> Es macht echt riesigen Spaß E-Bass und E-Gitarre zu spielen



Jup, hab beides hier  Wenn du dich noch auskennst: Ein Ibanez 2388B, ne Rickenbacker Kopie aus 1975  Wohl einer der besten Bässe der Welt, hat Mudda früher gespielt  Werd wohl voll enttäuscht sein, wenn ich die anderen morgen höre - aber besser spielen lassen werden sie sich auf jeden Fall 
Freu mich noch viel mehr grade, vorallem wegen dem joggen gehen  Jetzt will sie öfter


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2010)

> Das ist der Ausgleich für die 11 Stunden die ich letztes Jahr immer am Freitag hatte.
> 
> Bis halb sechs in der Schule zu sitzen am Freitag is schon was tolles.




Jeden Tag von morgens halb sieben bis Abends um sieben aus dem haus zu sein ist nicht so toll! Mit ausnahme von Samstag und Sonntag natürlich!


----------



## herethic (29. April 2010)

Das meine Casekingbestellung 6 Tage zu früh versendet wurde hab allerdings im März bestellt...


----------



## Menthe (29. April 2010)

Zu früh? Freu dich doch^^


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Zu früh? Freu dich doch^^



Man beachte den Titel dieses Threads... 


*FAIL!*


----------



## mixxed_up (29. April 2010)

Ich freut dass morgen Wochenende ist und ich nur in Kunst nen blauen Brief krieg.


----------



## Menthe (29. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Man beachte den Titel dieses Threads...
> 
> 
> *FAIL!*



Ah damned, ich hab gedacht das ist der "Was nervt euch gerade total Thread"


----------



## joraku (29. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ah damned, ich hab gedacht das ist der "Was nervt euch gerade total Thread"




Das freut mich gerade übelst.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich freut dass [...] ich nur in Kunst nen blauen Brief krieg.


Mich freut, dass ich gar keinen blauen Brief kriege.


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. April 2010)

Freitag bis Sonntag Hotel+Restaurant Weinberg-Schlchen, Oberheimbach, Rhein - Urlauben - Genieen - Erleben

Ich: "Ob ich nen Laptop mitnehm"
Freundin: "ich zieh en dir übern kopp wenn du wie heut n ganzen tag am handy oder pc hängst!"


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

6h bis WE


----------



## Jediknight_18 (30. April 2010)

Werde heute mit meiner geliebten auf einem Ball von der Studentenverbindung eintanzen  <3


----------



## A3000T (30. April 2010)

Bin meinem traum, ein eigenes Computergeschäft zu haben, einen großen Schritt näher gekommen. *sabber*


----------



## Beware (30. April 2010)

6 1/2 Stunden bis zum Wochenende! Und nach der Arbeit an der Saar mit Freunden Grillen und n Feierabendbier trinken.


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Bin meinem traum, ein eigenes Computergeschäft zu haben, einen großen Schritt näher gekommen. *sabber*



Glückwunsch - das klingt doch schon mal gut 

Wenn es soweit ist, kannst Dich gerne bei mir melden zwecks Partnerschaft


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

Jahuuu, keinen blauen Brief bekommen.


----------



## herethic (30. April 2010)

Das  EMP meine Bezahlung gefischt hat


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. April 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Bin meinem traum, ein eigenes Computergeschäft zu haben, einen großen Schritt näher gekommen. *sabber*


Was machst du, wenn ein Kunde einen AMD-Prozessor kaufen will. Sagst du da "Pech"?


----------



## CentaX (30. April 2010)

Heute 4 e-Bässe gefingert, Auswahl auf 2 eingeschränkt (von ursprünglich 3)...
Gitarrenriffs haben sich auf den beiden leichter gespielt als auf meiner Gitarre oO Kosten nur leider dementsprechend 619 / 690€ ... demnächst wirds teuer ^^


----------



## A3000T (30. April 2010)

> Was machst du, wenn ein Kunde einen AMD-Prozessor kaufen will. Sagst du da "Pech"?



Nö, dem verkaufe ich kaputte Intelprozessoren. Ist doch das Gleiche... *wegrenn*


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> 4 e-Bässe gefingert



Schwein!

Mich freut dass Weekend ist.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

WE FTW

Hier mein Trailer zum neuen Youtube Vid von mir , übrigens HD......

Freut mich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvW-RtVbaDE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvW-RtVbaDE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## CentaX (1. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Schwein!
> 
> Mich freut dass Weekend ist.



Wollte eigentlich *B*efingert sagen, verdammt ... 

Mich freut, dass heute voll cool war und morgen nochmal cool wird 
Außerdem wohl, dass ich nächste Woche schon nen neuen Bass kriegen könnte (aber ich nicht weiß, welchen der zwei ich mir holen soll  ^^)


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Nimm beide...


----------



## CentaX (1. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Nimm beide...



Es ist ja fast der gleiche (Ibanez SR505 / 705) ... für den Laien mag nur die Farbe unterschiedlich sein, der 705 klingt aber nochmal nen Tick (!) härter, was ich nicht schlecht finde. Matte vs. hochglänzende Lackierung ist die nächste Sache ... argh, es ist so schwierig  Nächste Woche gibts dann vielleicht schon einen ...


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich Anfange mir bei meinen Gitarren Sorgen um die Lackierung zu machen, dann weiß ich, das ich mehr Freunde brauch.  Aber Bassisten waren ja schon immer ein wenig... anders.  Nee, ich würde zunächst mal nur nach dem Klang gehen, alles andere (mal von der Bespielbarkeit abgesehen) sind nette Gimmicks.


----------



## CentaX (1. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Wenn ich Anfange mir bei meinen Gitarren Sorgen um die Lackierung zu machen, dann weiß ich, das ich mehr Freunde brauch.  Aber Bassisten waren ja schon immer ein wenig... anders.  Nee, ich würde zunächst mal nur nach dem Klang gehen, alles andere (mal von der Bespielbarkeit abgesehen) sind nette Gimmicks.



Mir gings dabei ums praktische ... sieht beides gut aus, doch wenn auf dem matten mal EIN Schmutzfleck ist, krieg ich den wohl nie wieder ab / raus, evtl verfärbt der sich sogar in Taschen etc und joa ... Der hochglänzende ist kratzeranfälliger, man sieht Fingerabdrücke... 

Ich spiel auch Gitarre, aber mein Bass ist nunmal ein extrem schwer zu spielen, hab ich heute erst so richtig gemerkt - bei den SR liegen die Saiten nicht höher als bei meiner Gitarre. Klang ist bei beiden sehr gut, nur halt Geschmackssache, Bespielbarkeit ist identisch, Elektronik ebenfalls ... Hachja ... Da greif ich dann auf sowas zurück, weil ich mich sonst nicht entscheiden kann ;D

@T: Dass ich vllt schon Mittwochs nen neuen Bass kriege ... mal sehen ...  Wär geil, weil abends ist Bandprobe ^^


----------



## herethic (3. Mai 2010)

Das zwei Pakete angekommen sind


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

Das mein AMD Moppel sich so gut übertakten lässt. 2640MHz für ne alte S754 Gurke ist gar net so übel, denke ich. Wenns doch nur in mehr Leistung resultieren würde. Merke jedenfalls keinen großen Unterschied zu 2200MHz


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

Das auch diese Woche wieder ein Ende hat...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2010)

Meine SSD wurde verschickt!


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

Heute kam ein Paket mit nem Haufen neuer Testsamples


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2010)

Meine HD 5870  + Cougar NT wurde verschickt!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (4. Mai 2010)

Meine Bestellung bei Aquatuning.de is unterwegs:

Stk. 	Produkt 	Artikel Nr. 	Preis 
1	x	Phobya Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, L	52086	9,99 €*
1	x	Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 LC	10137	33,99 €*
6	x	16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel	62202	20,94 €*
4	x	Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear	59065	19,96 €*
1	x	GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound	31052	6,99 €*
2	x	16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nick	62334	7,98 €*
1	x	Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4	45211	39,90 €*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Dass der Kostenfaktor endlich mal durchgehalten hat und meine Frau nur einmal aufstehen musste.


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

mich freut derbeeeeeee das ich meine letzte Prüfung fürs ABi jetzt hinter mir hab!!! Und sogar noch 13P abgeräumt (Mathe mündlich)

w000000000t


----------



## joraku (4. Mai 2010)

@thelamer: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

@T: chillen, endlich mal wieder.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

@Lamer

Glückwunsch 

Jetzt fängt das ABI aber erst richtig an... und wird hart für die Leber


----------



## joraku (4. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das ABI aber erst richtig an... und wird hart für die Leber





Das würde mich auch freuen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

Natürlich werd ich die nächsten Wochen permanent Muskelkater in der Leber haben... Alleine: Freitag unsere Abiparty, Mittwoch andere Abiparty, Donnerstag Vatertag, Freitag  Abiparty BBS...

wie soll ich das überleben?   - Abifahrt kommt ja auch noch^^


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Die Leber wächst an ihren Aufgaben

Ich freu mich derweil nur übers Wetter, heute freizuhaben und mir gleich eine übermäßig, gigantomanisch große Pizza in den (viel zu fetten ) Kadaver zu schieben.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2010)

Geilo - habe für die Seite gerade eine neue Partnerschaft abgeschlossen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es geil, dass meine SSD so schnell ist. Nie wieder das System auf einer HDD installieren!
Jetzt starten alle Programme sehr schnell, sind auch schnell installiert, ...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

Das morgen schon wieder Freitag ist...


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Mai 2010)

...dass langsam wieder die sonne zum vorschein kommt, es aufgehört hat zu regnen und die vielen dunklen wolken vom himmel verschwinden!


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin grad nervös, immerhin fahre ich gleich zum Tag der offenen Tür der Uni Magdeburg
Mal gucken wie es da so ist, wo ich die nächsten 3 1/2 Jahre verbringen werde^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich bin grad nervös, immerhin fahre ich gleich zum Tag der offenen Tür der Uni Magdeburg
> Mal gucken wie es da so ist, wo ich die nächsten 3 1/2 Jahre verbringen werde^^


 

Tjo, 3 1/2 Jahre studieren. Dann weiß ich auch wie nix tun richtig geht..^^ *duckundwegrenn*  

Was willst du denn studieren?


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. Mai 2010)

Sicherlich Casemodding^^ wird er gleich als Professor eingestellt.

@ Topic das ich 7 und 8 stunde ausfall hatte.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Mai 2010)

5 + 6 ist entfallen 
bin daheim


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was willst du denn studieren?



Eigentlich Informatik, hab mich auch schon beworben.
Heute mit der Studienberaterin gesprochen. Informatik ist genaugenommen Mathematikstudium, nur mit anschließender Spezialisierung auf Computertechnik.  Und Mathe kann ich zwar ganz gut, freude kommt aber nicht bei auf.

Die meinte, das Studium Industriedesign würde besser zu mir passen, nachdem ich ihr vom Modding erzählt habe^^ Ich bin halt kein Theoretiker, ich will basteln, schrauben, sägen, zerstören


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Informatik ist trockener als theoretische Physik.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2010)

Ingenieursmathe ist mittlerweile fast 50% Informatik, man kann also weder das eine noch das andere umgehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Mathematik brauchst du sowieso in allen technischen Studienbereichen.


----------



## Xyrian (6. Mai 2010)

Mich freut meine neue Tastatur: Eine Saitek Cyborg Keyboard  Das Teil ist der Hammer, ich weiß garnicht wie ich die letzen drei Jahre mit dem gammeligen Ideazon überleben konnte...
Grüße an KaiHD7960xx! Vielen Dank, das du mir den Weg bereitet hast! 

Xyrian


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Mai 2010)

Wir haben jetzt insgesamt 10 High Definition Fernsehsender.


----------



## CentaX (7. Mai 2010)

Dass mein neuer e-Bass noch viel geiler ist als erhofft ...  Und dass ich mir den Weg morgen zur Turnhalle mit ner Freundin verkürze, die nach hause geht (Turnhalle ist außerhalb der Schule)
Uuund dass es nächste Woche u.a. mit dieser Freundin zelten geht  Uuund dass ich mir mit Glück noch ne billige akustische Gitarre zum jammen dort ausleihen kann ...  Da es an Bäumen wohl keine Steckdosen gibt, lass ich meine 2 e-Bässe und die eine e-Gitarre lieber hier ;D


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Das heute endlich Freitag ist....


----------



## Jediknight_18 (7. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das heute endlich Freitag ist....


 

sign


----------



## RedBrain (7. Mai 2010)

ENDLICH habe ich die WLAN-Verbindung mit Internetverbindung hingekriegt, hat den ganzen Tag gedauert 

...und AMD Athlon II X4 635 kostet unter 100 Euro (90,75€ bei hoh.de). Danke AMD!


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2010)

Dass ich gerade den letzten Schultag meines Lebens hinter mich gebracht habe ...  

Endlich sind die 8 Jahre Gymnasium auch vorbei, aber das Leben fänt wohl erst nach dem blöden Bundesheer an. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jediknight_18 (7. Mai 2010)

du wirst beim Heer viel Spaß haben glaub mir


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2010)

Jediknight_18 schrieb:


> du wirst beim Heer viel Spaß haben glaub mir


Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen und sämtliche Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten, die bereits dort waren, verstärken meine Ablehnung gegenüber diesen 6 Monaten nur ... 

Wieso müssen wir nur so ein dämliches Milizsystem haben? Machen wir einfach ein Berufsheer daraus und keiner muss mehr gegen seinen Willen zu diesem blöden Verein. 
*
Jetzt aber btt!!!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## doceddy (7. Mai 2010)

Dass meine Freundin ab morgen sturmfrei hat


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2010)

Das mein EK Water Blocks FC-275 heute kam
Leider ist der Zustand nicht so toll, ist teilweise eine Patina auf dem Kupfer
Aber was will man erwarten, immerhin kam er nicht neu 85€, sondern bloß gebraucht 35€

Nur gucken ob der auch wirklich passt


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Eine Schnapszahl .....wieder ein Grund was zu trinken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch @ True 

@Topic

Meine Freundin und ich sind heute, am Tag der bedingungslosen Kapitulation des Dritten Reiches, seit 8 Jahren ein Paar


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2010)

Dass es heute abend ins 3D Kino geht.


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2010)

Das meine Frau und ich seit bald 3 Jahren zusammen sind

Wer hätte das gedacht, aber Gegensätze ziehen sich an


----------



## CentaX (8. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das meine Frau und ich seit bald 3 Jahren zusammen sind
> 
> *Wer hätte das gedacht, aber Gegensätze ziehen sich an*



Mann und Frau?


----------



## mistamagma (8. Mai 2010)

ich Freue mich dass meine Caseking leiferung, bzw. die Sabotaz 80, farbe einetroffen ist, und ich mein case weiterspritzen kann


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2010)

Unter anderem Mann und Frau, aber auch ehrlicher und hinterhältige
Oder Deutscher und Ausländerin. Oder ruhiger und aufbrausende. Diese Liste ist beinahe Endlos


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

^^naja solange nicht frigide und sexsüchtig dabei ist 

Topic:

Mich freut das mein SSD Raid 0 gleich funzt


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Mai 2010)

Endlich die 32er Leitung von Kabel Deutschland bestellt... weg mit der 1Mbit Leitung von Telekom


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Mai 2010)

Endlich habe ich Crysis durch! 
Ich bin ewig nicht mehr zum Zocken gekommen. Jetzt habe ich mir mal einen Tag Zeit genommen und siehe da...


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Mai 2010)

Mein neues W995


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2010)

Dass ich jetzt keine ATI Grafikkarte mehr habe.....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Mai 2010)

Dass ich bald keine Nvidia-Grafikkarte mehr habe


----------



## mistamagma (9. Mai 2010)

dass ich mir jetz nen schönes board + Ram raussuchen darf


----------



## TwilightAngel (9. Mai 2010)

Endlich was gegessen...und sogar noch nen Gratiskeks bekommen.


----------



## herethic (9. Mai 2010)

We got that shit! Chelsea is back!
http://shedendforum.foren-city.de/images/smiles/drunkbig.gif


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur Android 4tw!

Android + Wiimote + SNES Emulator = AWESOME!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Mai 2010)

*ironie an*und dazu noch dieser RIESEN Bildschirm*ironie aus*


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> *ironie an*und dazu noch dieser RIESEN Bildschirm*ironie aus*







@T: Mein neuer Avatar


----------



## A3000T (9. Mai 2010)

Nachbars Hund hat heute endlich mal nicht ins Treppenhaus geschissen. Eine olfaktorische Wohltat, wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte endlich mein Review fertig schreiben und bin froh es endlich hinter mir zu haben


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Mai 2010)

Samstag 32er Leitung bestellt, grad KabelD angerufen am Mittwoch kommt der Techniker

Hoffen wir mal das klappt alles


----------



## Nucleus (10. Mai 2010)

Bin grad in der neuen Bude... der Techniker von KabelBW war heut früh da und hat alles gemacht.

Jetzt haben wir die volle Bandbreite 

DSL Light, you suck!


----------



## computertod (10. Mai 2010)

dass ich endlich mal die Crysis Demo durchgespielt hab. waren aber nur 1,5h


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2010)

Die Demo?!


----------



## computertod (10. Mai 2010)

jep  Vollversionen hab ich recht wenig hier. hauptsächlich Demos^^


----------



## joraku (10. Mai 2010)

Noch nicht 18? Kein Breitbandanschluss? 

Das letzte war ein Scherz und ich würde dir nicht dazu raten.

Aber die Vollversion von Crysis könntest du dir schon langsam gönnen, falls dir die Demo gefallen hat und du vorhast den zweiten Teil zu spielen.

_____________
Mich freut, dass die Just Cause 2 Demo so viel Spielraum bietet. Bloß dumm, dass sie zeitlich begrenzt ist.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Mai 2010)

Eishockey freut mich^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Mai 2010)

Meine Graka wurde verschickt!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

Das ich diese Woche ein langes Wochenende haben werde


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Mai 2010)

Neue Kaffeemaschine is da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

Vom 17.-24. ist beim Sushi-Mann jeden Abend All you can eat - ich freu mich schon wie Schmitz' Katze


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Mai 2010)

Das kann aber dann kein richtig richtig guter Sushi Mann sein ;D Aber da wär ich auf jedenfall jeden Tag da bis nichts mehr geht 

€: Schokomuffin mit riesen Schokobrocken drin!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2010)

Dass morgen der letzte Arbeitstag ist und mann dann 4 Tage frei hat


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

@Necrobutcher: Zugegeben es gibt bessere, aber der ist schon ziemlich gut, ist auch nur ne Sonderaktion wegens Kirschblütenfest.

Hab gerade gelesen, dass in dem Ort wo ich zur Schule muss ne 500Kilo Bombe gefunden wurde und dort alles evakutiert wird morgen, tja also 5 Tage Wochenende  Noch ein Grund zum Freuen.


----------



## CentaX (11. Mai 2010)

Gleich ne A-Gitarre abholen, fürs Zelten ausborgen ... 
Wird n richtiges Hippie- Wochenende, Donnerstag - Samstag, 4 Gitarren oder so ... Lagerfeuer ...  Nur cool ^^


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2010)

Hihi
Eben hat endlich ein Speedtest meiner Verbindung geklappt!

Stolze 64kBit/s im Durschschnitt!!!!

Wieso ist das im "Was freut euch grad-Thread"?

Ganz einfach, weil mir heute ausdrücklich versichert wurde, dass die Bechränkung auf eben jene 64kBit/s rausgenommen wurde, und der jetzt bloß noch subjektiv langsamer sei. Oder ich sei halt selber schuld an einer schlechten Verbindung. Da half kein Debattieren, dass die Beschränkung noch immer drin sei und sie verdammt noch mal rauszunehmen ist.

Und jetzt hab ich den Beweis

Der Kundenberater von Vodafone tut mir jetzt schon leid, den ich gleich frühs erwische. Immerhin wurde ich heute von einem Vodafone-Mitarbeiter belogen, nur damit sie mir vertraglich feststehende Leistungen nicht leisten müssen. Ihr könnt was erleben Leute


----------



## Hardwell (12. Mai 2010)

morgen is feiertag!


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dass morgen der letzte Arbeitstag ist und mann dann 4 Tage frei hat


 

sign....


----------



## Janny (12. Mai 2010)

Das morgen Feiertag ist, Freitag muss ich trotzdem nochmal ran


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Mai 2010)

Von ~1,5k auf 32k Leitung. WTF Ich wusste garnicht dass das Internet so schnell sein kann


----------



## joraku (12. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das ich diese Woche ein langes Wochenende haben werde



Ich auch. 
Außerdem freut mich, dass heute und Samstag Party ist.


----------



## Silverlake (12. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich das ich donnerstag, freitag und das wochenende frei hab


----------



## mistamagma (12. Mai 2010)

juhu  !!!  5 tage keine schule 

fasst vergessen, und ich hab mir ein Neues Board mit schönen DDR3 ram bestellt !!


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2010)

Morgen ist Herrentaaaaaag!  Chillen, grillen, Kasten killen! Wohoo!


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Mai 2010)

Ick hab grad heute mein erstes AM3 System aufgebaut - Yippie ei yeah


----------



## RapToX (13. Mai 2010)

mich freut, dass ich bis montag frei habe und meinen gaming-pc mitgenommen habe, jetzt kann ich endlich mal wieder bc2 zocken


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Mai 2010)

Dass ich meinen 4800+ auf 3 GHz übertaktet hab! Jaaah jetzt geht der ab ey!


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Mai 2010)

Dass mein Crosshair IV Formula morgen vielleicht kommt.


----------



## Burkuntu (13. Mai 2010)

Das endlich die 7kg Winterspeck wieder wech sind.
Rechner bauen fordert ja nicht sonderlich körperlich


----------



## Nucleus (13. Mai 2010)

Endlich nimmt die Einrichtung in der neuen Bude Formen an...

Wenns gut läuft sind wir ab Samstag fest hier drin


----------



## mistamagma (13. Mai 2010)

Ripjaws 2*2 Gb (cl7) nem kumpel für 65€ abgekauft, und alten Kingston HyperX 2*2 gb, (cl4) DDr 2, für 85€ verkauft hab


----------



## Hardwell (13. Mai 2010)

morgen nochmal arbeiten und dann is wochenende!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Morgen keine Schule


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Dass mein ASUS Crosshair IV Formula heute wahrschweinlich kommt.


----------



## mistamagma (14. Mai 2010)

mein asus   ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A87TD EVO

kommt ganz sicher morgen


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Mai 2010)

Ich darf mal wieder Windows XP installieren, was so eigentlich schon genug Spaß macht *hust* Und meine "neue" Hardware funzt tadellos, schon cool zwei Grafikkarten in einem System.


----------



## Menthe (14. Mai 2010)

Wo darfste denn XP installieren? Ich hoffe mal nicht auf deinem PC.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Mai 2010)

Nene ein alter Single Core Athlon 64^^ Mit GeForce 7950 GX2 und FX5800 Ultra


----------



## Menthe (14. Mai 2010)

Ui ne Föhn Karte^^


----------



## Scheolin (14. Mai 2010)

Das meine roten Led's von der G11 schon seit 5min. leuchten ohne durchzubrennen


----------



## Floris 92 (14. Mai 2010)

das ich einen e 4500 auf 2,9 GHz getaktekt hab


----------



## mistamagma (15. Mai 2010)

Dass mein board höchstwarscheinlich heute kommt, und dass ich dann wieder mal richtig schön zocken kann


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2010)

_Wizard´s First Rule_ ist dermaßen genial ... 

Das ist das mit weitem Abstand beste Buch, das mir in meinem ganzen Leben je untergekommen ist und ich lese wirklich viel. Obwohl ich die Story schon von LOTS ungefähr kenne _(100 % stimmt sie nicht überein)_, ist es einfach ein Hochgenuss, sie auch zu lesen, weil das Buch einfach so gut geschrieben ist _(was auch an der englischen Ausdrucksweise liegt)_ und man kann nicht einfach nur drüberlesen. Das Buch, oder besser gesagt, die Story erfordert eine Menge Einfühlungsvermögen und Anspruch. Ich genieße echt jede Seite.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (15. Mai 2010)

Der Umzug ist endlich vorbei, und die Schwiegermutter ist nun auch endlich weg


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> und die Schwiegermutter ist nun auch endlich weg


Ehm...mein Beileid...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ehm...mein Beileid...



Was du da gleich wieder reinintepretierst , sagehnhaft

Bayern 4 Bremen 0 ^^


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

Das Mein schönes neues Board am samstag gekommen is, und ich jetz wieder zocken kann


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2010)

Da ich z.Z. nix am PC zocke, läuft meine Graka komplett passiv - mit unter 50°C an GPU und VRMs


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2010)

Morgen nur 4 Stunden Schule.


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

Lehrerin in Amerika---->Schulfrei !!!!


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. Mai 2010)

1+2 stunde frei!!


----------



## computertod (18. Mai 2010)

Referat über J. F. Kennedy


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

Das ich heute mein letztes Exam für dieses Jahr hatte!!!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Mai 2010)

Ferien!


----------



## The_Freak (18. Mai 2010)

das ich endlich meine Deutsch Zentrale Prüfung weg hab 
Heute geschrieben und die lief auch noch sau gut xD


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2010)

Board aus der RMA zurück ....und ein neues bekommen 


Asus ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Hast du denn schon im Asus/Asrock/MSI/Gigabyte Thread gepostet?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2010)

@Quanti
Sollte ich das ? ....kenn ich noch gar nicht 

Und jetzt freut mich das man mich auf so was aufmerksam macht.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Das ich hier immer was zu lachen habe.


----------



## herethic (18. Mai 2010)

Das meine CPU ohne Cpu-Lüfter (aber mit Kühler  )keine 40° in Prime erreicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Mai 2010)

dass ich endlich ein 24"-LCD habe
dass ich endlich ein Multimonitorsystem habe

Auf dem 19" wurde der Platz immer knapper. Jetzt nutze ich hauptsächlich den 24", verschiebe aber Hintergrundprogramme auf den 19", anstatt sie wie bisher in die Taskbar zu verbannen.
Jetzt habe ich eine riesige Bildschirmfläche und kann viele Fenster gleichzeitig offen haben.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2010)

Mir sind die zwei 22er, die ich habe fast schon zu wenig... 

Ich bräuchte allerdings erstmal nen größeren Schreibtisch, ehe ich nen dritten Monitor benutzen könnte... =/


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Mai 2010)

Dass ich Muttern mit der einfachen Fragen: "Wie wichtig ist dir meine Bildung?", 
mal eben ein Buch aus dem Kreuz geleiert habe^^ (George Orwell - 1984)


----------



## Jediknight_18 (19. Mai 2010)

Samstag ACDC Konzert in Wels


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2010)

Darfst Dich drauf freuen - in Hockenheim letztes Jahr haben sie gerockt wie Sau!


----------



## herethic (19. Mai 2010)

Die geile Aktion meines Kumpels in Sport


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2010)

Dass ich jetzt schlafen geh


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Die geile Aktion meines Kumpels in Sport




Was war denn?


----------



## herethic (20. Mai 2010)

wir sollten so Basektball spielen,aber immernur zupassen,wenn man 10xMal erfolgreich zugepasst hat bekommt man einen Punkt.Ich pass meienm Kumpel zu,was macht er,klar versucht natürlich einen Korb zu werfen.


----------



## TheGamler (20. Mai 2010)

Morgen gehts endlich in den wohlverdienten Urlaub!
Die letzen Tage haben mich echt urlaubsreif gemacht...


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> wir sollten so Basektball spielen,aber immernur zupassen,wenn man 10xMal erfolgreich zugepasst hat bekommt man einen Punkt.Ich pass meienm Kumpel zu,was macht er,klar versucht natürlich einen Korb zu werfen.



Weißt du eigentlich dass hinter ein Komma ein Leerzeichen muss?
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Janny (20. Mai 2010)

Das ich endlich Feierabend hab.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Mai 2010)

Dass ich gerade mein Datengrab geleert hab und jetzt auf einmal knapp 400 GB weniger rumfliegen hab. 
Brauch ich doch keine neue HDD.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Das wieder ein langes WE in Bayern ist...


----------



## Menthe (21. Mai 2010)

Das ich jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien hab


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

Ferien!!!


----------



## JC88 (21. Mai 2010)

Feierabend:d


----------



## newjohnny (21. Mai 2010)

Geht mal auf google.de ...
Das ist ja mal cool
PacMan bei der Suche spielen


----------



## joraku (21. Mai 2010)

Ach, den kann man spielen? 
Das wäre ja cool.


----------



## RapToX (21. Mai 2010)

das ich heute den kabelbruch bei meiner mx518 repariert habe und die maus jetzt wieder einwandfrei läuft


----------



## Nucleus (24. Mai 2010)

*Top Gear*

Immer wieder geil anzuschauen...


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

Das nächste Woche wieder kurz wird... Da 03.06 Feiertag und 04.06 Frei..^^ xD


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2010)

dass hier ab jetzt vor nem 19" Wide sitze


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. Mai 2010)

Soooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
Aber das die so vom lernen ablenkt...meine Schuld isses nicht!


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Mai 2010)

Dass meine neue Graka heute verschickt wird...


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2010)

Dass ich nen riesen Sonnenbrand habe


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. Mai 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Dass ich nen riesen Sonnenbrand habe


Wieso freut dich das? Sadist? 
Mich freut seit letzter Woche, dass ich Helfer bei den FDs sein werde.


----------



## Nucleus (25. Mai 2010)

Yay, endlich nen FullHD LCD-TV bei mir stehen


----------



## Menthe (25. Mai 2010)

Welchen denn wenn ich fragen darf?

Mich freut das ich in ca. 2 Wochen endlich 18 bin


----------



## Nucleus (25. Mai 2010)

Sony KDL 40 ex 500


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Welchen denn wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Mich freut das ich in ca. 2 Wochen endlich 18 bin



Auch beim WM-Start am 11 Juni wie ich ?

mich feut ,dass ich fight club für 10€ bekommen hab^^


----------



## Menthe (25. Mai 2010)

Genau am 11. Juni


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2010)

Dass ich gerade wieder eine super Unterhaltung in meinem Lieblingsforum hatte. Dort gibt es einfach so viele super Leute aus allen Teilen der Welt, einfach immer wieder ein Vergnügen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (25. Mai 2010)

Das ich mit Freunden und Freundinnen heute unterwegs war und es lustig war.


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Kirmesgewinne


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

Im Gefrierfach wartet ein Energy Drink auf mich. 
Den trinke ich dann zur Französisch-Arbeit, das kann die Note verbessern. Eisgekühlt schmeckt Energy Drink am besten.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Meine Kirmesgewinne


 
Was hast du denn gewonnen...?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

Endlich habe ich die Französisch-Arbeit hinter mir. 
Heute gab es die Mathe-Arbeit raus. 13P, mit Abstand die beste Note vom ganzen Kurs. Durchschnitt war ~3P.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich die Französisch-Arbeit hinter mir.
> Heute gab es die Mathe-Arbeit raus. 13P, mit Abstand die beste Note vom ganzen Kurs. Durchschnitt war ~3P.


 

oO  Gratulation


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm, bei Durchschnitt 3P müsste man doch eig. die Arbeit wiederholen oder ?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich die Französisch-Arbeit hinter mir.
> Heute gab es die Mathe-Arbeit raus. 13P, mit Abstand die beste Note vom ganzen Kurs. Durchschnitt war ~3P.



Da haben die meisten aber echt viel Plan von Mathe was.

2+2=5 ne.


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Durchschnitt 3P müsste man doch eig. die Arbeit wiederholen oder ?


Ja, muss man. Es sei denn der Rektor genehmigt die Arbeit so.


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

dann ist das aber ein Scheizrektor. 

@ghostadmin
Schon mal "1984" gelesen?


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gewonnen...?


So einen Plüschbären und eine Rose für meine (weibliche)Begleitung,einen Clown und 15 (befüllte)Feuerzeuge


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Wieder schönes Wetter


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> dann ist das aber ein Scheizrektor.
> 
> @ghostadmin
> Schon mal "1984" gelesen?



Ich schon.  Jaja, da kann 3+3 = 7 sein. Durchaus möglich.

@T: Dieses Mistwetter


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. Mai 2010)

Führerschein Prüfung bestanden


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Darf man fragen welche Klasse?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

11. Klasse


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. Mai 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Darf man fragen welche Klasse?



Danke 

Klasse B


Oder war das auf Jever_Pilsener bezogen?


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Nein, auf deinen Führerschein. 

@T: Mich freut dieser chillige Abend.


----------



## Pommes (26. Mai 2010)

Dass Apple jetzt der größte Technologiekonzern ist und Microsoft verliert


----------



## Hardwell (27. Mai 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Dass Apple jetzt der größte Technologiekonzern ist und Microsoft verliert




appel is doch auch voll zum kotzen!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Das heute schon wieder Freitag ist...


----------



## JC88 (28. Mai 2010)

Graka ist da


----------



## Feuerreiter (29. Mai 2010)

Bestellung bei Thomann wurde verschickt!


----------



## Menthe (29. Mai 2010)

Das es wohl ein neues LianLi PCQ07 geben wird. Da warte ich doch gerne mit meinem Projekt,


----------



## JC88 (29. Mai 2010)

Das ich nach geschlagenen 4 Wochen endlich wieder zuhause einen pc hab...göttlich xD


----------



## Menthe (29. Mai 2010)

Das Deutschland gerade 3:0 gegen Ungarn gewonnen hat.


----------



## labernet (29. Mai 2010)

ich freu mich auf nächste woche, da kommt mein mdpc-x und caseking packet


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. Mai 2010)

Der "Ist bei euch auch so schönes Wetter" Thread


----------



## computertod (31. Mai 2010)

das ich heute meinen alten Autoradi auf ebay verkauft hab und für meinen Deskjet 670c auch schon einen interessenten hab.


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich heute mit meiner Familie im Kino war und der Film, den sich meine Mutter ausgesucht hat  ganz gut war, wie wir alle finden.

Der Film heißt: Prince of Persia


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Mai 2010)

Mich freut, dass mein ASRock 890GX Extreme3 heute gekommen ist und das es problemlos tut.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Juni 2010)

Hab endlich mein erstes touchhandy . Bin stolzer Besitzer des Samsung Wave. Absolut geiles Teil .


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

Das morgen der letzte Arbeitstag für die Woche ist... Dem Feiertagen seis gedankt...


----------



## JC88 (1. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag gehts ab fürn Kurztripp ins schöne Auenland


----------



## Janny (1. Juni 2010)

Das ich heute mit einer 75er Corvette in Knallgelb gefahren bin. Was für'n Sound.. Einfach Geil!


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juni 2010)

das es endlich geklappt hat mein handy upzudaten!
da muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen dass auf dem rootfs zu wenig speicher frei is!


----------



## püschi (2. Juni 2010)

Das heute mein iPhone kommt


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Das heute der letzte Arbeitstag der Woche ist


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2010)

dass heute erst die Handytasche und dann gegen 4 Uhr das F490 selber gekommen ist. Traumhaft


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2010)

Dass das offizielle Video zur letzten SOS Aktion endlich da ist und es ist verdammt gut geworden ... 

The girls from Italy are so awesome.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Papzt (4. Juni 2010)

dass 1. die sonne scheint 2. es freitag ist und 3. ich jetzt feierabend habe. Grund = Punkt 2


----------



## blueman (4. Juni 2010)

Es ist Freitag, d.h. 2 Tage keine Schule
Die Sonne scheint und heute abend wird gegrillt
Mein bestelltes Macbook kommt bald


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2010)

Gossip.....gerade Live --Rock am Ring 


Zu sehen bei ARD Plus Live.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2010)

Bei NFS World gerade über eine Stunde lang vor der Polizei geflüchtet.


----------



## joraku (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gossip.....gerade Live --Rock am Ring
> ...



Du Glücklicher.


----------



## JC88 (6. Juni 2010)

Saugeiles WE - kurz Urlaub - im Erzgebirge hinter mir


----------



## htcerox (6. Juni 2010)

Das es steil auf die Ferien zugeht


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juni 2010)

McMonday schrieb:


> Das es steil auf die Ferien zugeht




Das kannste aber laut sagen Digga.


----------



## Menthe (6. Juni 2010)

Pf, bei mir sind morgen die Ferien zu Ende. Hab 2 Wochen Chillen hinter mir xD


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2010)

Boah, grad die Wakü bestellt

Den Preis schreib ich aber besser in den Nerv-Thread


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

McMonday schrieb:


> Das es steil auf die Ferien zugeht


Ich hab schon Ferien.


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2010)

"Install Driver for the BT8xx based Video Card." unter Windows 7 und komplett ohne mein zutun


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Das mal schönes Wetter ist...


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. Juni 2010)

Das 3/4 meiner Digicam+Zubehör-Bestellung heute verschickt wurde, Teil 4 entweder heute oder morgen rausgeht/gegangen ist.


----------



## grubsnek (8. Juni 2010)

Seit gestern ist meine Abiturprüfung vorbei.


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2010)

Eben war der Techniker da und hat meine Leitung frei gemacht, jetzt hab ich endlich wieder normales DSL

Darauf hab ich immerhin 8 Monate gewartet....


----------



## InRav3 (8. Juni 2010)

freu mich schon aufs novarock in 3 tagen


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 2010 bestanden, Physik 15 Punkte, sonst auch alle Prüfungen im 1er-Bereich, Schnitt 1,6

w00000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


----------



## joraku (8. Juni 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 2010 bestanden, Physik 15 Punkte, sonst auch alle Prüfungen im 1er-Bereich, Schnitt 1,6
> 
> w00000000000000000000000000000000000000000t



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 2010 bestanden, Physik 15 Punkte, sonst auch alle Prüfungen im 1er-Bereich, Schnitt 1,6
> 
> w00000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


 

Gratulation....

Darauf würd ich einen trinken gehen...^^


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

@the Lamer

Gratuliere .....

Und mich freud gerade das mein neues Board aus der RMA gleich das Gulftown Bios drauf hat .....Arbeit gespart


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

Das Ballack Chelsea verlässt


----------



## Menthe (9. Juni 2010)

Das ich nächste Woche n Praktikum habe, und sich da sehr wahrscheinlich n Ausbildungsplatz ergibt.


----------



## JC88 (9. Juni 2010)

Das ich ab morgen neue Arbeitszeiten hab 09:00 bis 17:00 theroretisch -> Gleitzeit xD

Geile sache^^schön ausschlafen


----------



## Janny (10. Juni 2010)

Noch einmal arbeiten, dann Wochenende & die WM geht looos.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Noch einmal arbeiten, dann Wochenende & die WM geht looos.



Jab genau  Am WE wird dann mal wieder gezockt, Sport gemacht, in Biergarten gegangen und Fußball geschaut.


----------



## computertod (10. Juni 2010)

mich freut, dass mir Fußball und somit auch die WM am A... vorbei geht


----------



## joraku (10. Juni 2010)

Das ich am WE ein bisschen Freizeit wieder habe.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Mich freud gerade die Kühlleistung meines neuen Radis.

Gulftown unter Wasser


----------



## JC88 (10. Juni 2010)

Mich freut das Ende von Mirrors Edge...geile Story, innovatives gameplay, hammer soundtrack, coole Optik!


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Juni 2010)

Schwiegervater in spe hat zum Grillen eingeladen... Das heißt nen riesen Tisch voll mit griechischen Leckereien


----------



## joraku (11. Juni 2010)

Es ist WE.


----------



## Nucleus (11. Juni 2010)

Mich freut, dass Frankreich gerade nicht gewonnen hat


----------



## RedBrain (11. Juni 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Frankreich gerade nicht gewonnen hat



Die Franzosen sind einfach zu schwach, bei Uruguay gab es einmal Platzverweis. 

So sei es.


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

Soll mich nicht stören das die Franzosen schlecht sind

Solange die Deutschen in Topform auflaufen, hoffentlich.....


----------



## Nucleus (12. Juni 2010)

Südkorea hat großartig gespielt und hoch verdient gewonnen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juni 2010)

dass eine neue Version von Minefield draußen ist - 3.7a6pre


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

Das Tor der Amis^^

Freut mich nicht unbedingt, war aber auf jeden Fall lustig


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Juni 2010)

wieso!? wie war das Tor denn??


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2010)

Ein schlapper Schuss mit Links, den Green aber trotzdem nicht festhalten konnte, womit er mir meinen Tipp versaut hat.


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Juni 2010)

hab's grad in ner zusammenfassung gesehen; war schon ein bissl peinlich

@ Oldstyle:

ein bissl Verlust ist immer...​


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

die engländer und die franzosen kommen diese Wm sowieso nicht weit  da wette ich jetzt schon drauf
und das spiel von den südkoreanern hat mich auch gefreut, war bisher das beste spiel ^^


----------



## joraku (12. Juni 2010)

Mich freut, dass morgen das (edit:bisher) beste  Spiel sein wird.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe, dass das beste spiel das finale mit einem guten ausgang sein wird^^


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

Haha, 1:1

Ich muss gleich mal meine Wetten aktualisieren, England wird ja mal gar nix reißen


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Haha, 1:1
> 
> Ich muss gleich mal meine Wetten aktualisieren, England wird ja mal gar nix reißen



Stimmt, Lampard und Gerrard geht überhaupt nicht... total falsche Taktik, wenn man bedenkt das Rooney als Stürmer fast als 10er oder 6er Bälle holen muss...


----------



## Menthe (13. Juni 2010)

Wuhuuuuuu 4:0 gewonnen. *am feiern*


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (14. Juni 2010)

Das Serbien verloren hat!
BOG I HRVATI !!!!!!!!


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2010)

dass Sommer 2010, ich nehm mal an August, endlich der neue Wernerfilm kommt


----------



## The_Freak (14. Juni 2010)

dass ich jeden moment sturmfrei habe und endlich mal wieder richtig musik hören kann!
Prodigy ich komme!


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

Mein neues Personas
Personas for Firefox | Lamborghini - Car - 1


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juni 2010)

Dann doch lieber das hier. 
Ja, dieses Persona freut mich -> kein Off-Topic.


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht, aber mir ist meins lieber
Dazu noch nen schicken Gallardo als Desktophintergrund

Ach, und was mich noch freut: Ich habe Win 7 endlich wieder installiert bekommen, heute Nacht um 4.30Uhr.....
Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht, die x64er zu installieren, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht. x84 geht problemlos


----------



## TerrorTomato (15. Juni 2010)

yeha!!! ich werd ne 1 in Englisch aufm zeugnis bekommen

w0000000000000000000rd


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

*Fetten Glückwunsch*


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juni 2010)

Och, ich krieg in Biologie, in Geschichte, in Musik und Informatik nur ne 2.


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2010)

Immer noch besser als meine Noten damals


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter für das Openair am Wochenende:

Am Sonntag meinte der Wetterfrosch: starker Regen, anhaltender Regen
Heute: einige Regenschauer, zeitweise Regen


Was will man mehr


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2010)

Morgen Grillen und Gummiboot fahren statt Arbeiten .


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Juni 2010)

Meine 5870 war wohl im bestelltem Shop die letze, seit ich Sonntag bestellt hab ist sie nicht mehr verfügbar
Morgen ist sie endlich da


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2010)

ab jetzt bis mitte september ferien


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ab jetzt bis mitte september ferien



Semesterferien?

Mich freut es am meisten, dass mein neuer PC den ich selbst zusammengebaut habe endlich funktioniert, und dass ich die jetzt den dirtten Tag in Folge frei habe. Also der nächste Tag ist schon mitgezählt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> Semesterferien?


ne, aber ich bin inner letzten klasse von meiner schule. und da hat man ab jetzt frei


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

Aso jo kenn ich auch schon von Bekannten. Aber bei mir ist jetzt auch schon Schluss. Die Konferenzen waren schon

Aber was machst du denn so lange bis mitte September? Wirst du dann eingezogen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2010)

ne, vorraussichtlich muss ich soweiso gar nichts machen, also kein wehrdienst und kein zivildienst^^
was mach ich bis september? lass mal überlegen? party, das leben geniessen und nochmal auf die faule haut legen bis es mit schaffen los geht


----------



## Heucke (17. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne, vorraussichtlich muss ich soweiso gar nichts machen, also kein wehrdienst und kein zivildienst^^
> was mach ich bis september? lass mal überlegen? party, das leben geniessen und nochmal auf die faule haut legen bis es mit schaffen los geht



Das habe ich mir jetzt schon irgendiwe gedacht, mich hat es nur gewundert, dass du bis mitte September nichts machts, weil ich weiß nur, dass jemand, der auch dieses Jahr seinen Abschluss gemacht hat, Anfang Augugst anfängt mit seiner Ausbildung. Kommt mir etwas lang vor bis mitte September.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2010)

Dass Deutschland jetzt wieder am Boden der Realität angekommen ist und gegen Serbien 1:0 verloren hat.


----------



## joraku (18. Juni 2010)

Bist du nicht Österreicher?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2010)

Das tut doch nichts zur Sache.


----------



## zcei (18. Juni 2010)

Mich freut mein erster Maineintrag gerade total 
Und dass ich jetzt erstmal ne Woche in Italien bin und dann eine Woche Rudern und dann ist auch schon sommerferien, wo ich mich total auf die GamesCom freue


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir jetzt schon irgendiwe gedacht, mich hat es nur gewundert, dass du bis mitte September nichts machts, weil ich weiß nur, dass jemand, der auch dieses Jahr seinen Abschluss gemacht hat, Anfang Augugst anfängt mit seiner Ausbildung. Kommt mir etwas lang vor bis mitte September.


ne, ich fang meine ausbildung am 6.September an  also nich ganz mitte september, aber in den ersten wochen wird sowieso nich wirklich was gearbeitet ^^


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2010)

Das ich von jemandem, der mir hier total auf die Eier geht, nieee wieder was lesen muss.
Ständig Beleidigungen, Fanboymüll, Spam und Lügen, das ganze niveauvoll verpackt, und kein Mod sagt mal was.
Da hilft nur noch die Ignorelist


----------



## A3000T (18. Juni 2010)

Mich freut, das ich endlich die Gelegenheit hatte, die Boxed Kreissäge von meinem Phenom zu schnallen und jetzt ein (im Vergleich dazu) leiser Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 haumichblau draufsitzt. 

Außerdem freut es mich, das ich in meinem Wesen gefestigt genug bin, dass ich keine Ignoreliste brauche. 

Und weil ich gerade in absoluter Teletubbyfreulaune bin, kennt mein Jubel kaum noch Grenzen, weil Argentinien Weltmeister wird. Jawoll!


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ich endlich die Gelegenheit hatte, die Boxed Kreissäge von meinem Phenom zu schnallen und jetzt ein (im Vergleich dazu) leiser Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 haumichblau draufsitzt.
> 
> Außerdem freut es mich, das ich in meinem Wesen gefestigt genug bin, dass ich keine Ignoreliste brauche.
> 
> Und weil ich gerade in absoluter Teletubbyfreulaune bin, kennt mein Jubel kaum noch Grenzen, weil Argentinien Weltmeister wird. Jawoll!


ich denke eher, du freust dich, dass du es hingebracht hast, 3 ganze sätze einigermassen verständlich auf der tastatur zu schreiben


----------



## A3000T (18. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie der übliche Forendurchschnitt hier so aussieht, aber mich freut (um beim Thema zu bleiben), dass ich dies öfters hinbekomme.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das ich von jemandem, der mir hier total auf die Eier geht, nieee wieder was lesen muss.
> Ständig Beleidigungen, Fanboymüll, Spam und Lügen, das ganze niveauvoll verpackt, und kein Mod sagt mal was.
> Da hilft nur noch die Ignorelist



Jaa die ist hier in dem Forum bei mir auch exzessiv im Gebrauch.^^
Ich freue mich das es die gibt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Juni 2010)

mich freut, dass es morgen (am sonntag) wieder freibier für mich gibt


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass ich gerade geschätzte 30000 kw/h in die Luft geblasen habe und noch immer genau so viel weiß wir vorher. Ich hasse AMD....


----------



## Nucleus (20. Juni 2010)

Italien hat nicht gewonnen


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich das es morgen wieder Montag ist und das die Handwerker meine Badezimmer weiter machen können


----------



## Menthe (20. Juni 2010)

Das Unentschieden zwischen Italien und Neuseeland.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das Unentschieden zwischen Italien und Neuseeland.



Und auch nur durch nen Elfer.
Hätten die nicht den Elfer-Dusel gehabt, häts mich NOCH mehr gefreut


----------



## Menthe (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab die Theorieprüfung bestanden


----------



## htcerox (23. Juni 2010)

Ferien und ein gutes Zeugnis


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

*FERIEN!*

Ich liebe sie.


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich das bald mein Garten fertig ist


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

Uii dann must du unbedingt ein paar Fotos hochladen...^^


----------



## computertod (23. Juni 2010)

morgen lezte Prüfung


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Juni 2010)

Das die deutsche Nationalmannschaft gegen Ghana mit 1:0 gewonnen hat!!!


----------



## RedBrain (23. Juni 2010)

@TheRammbock
Ich stimme zu! 
Kevin-Prince Boateng muss nach Hause gehen und Michael Ballack freut sich.


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2010)

Der Sieg unserer Jungs

@RedBrain, Ghana ist auch im Achtelfinale Die spielen gegen USA.


----------



## computertod (24. Juni 2010)

das ich jetzt meine Abschlussprüfungen rum hab


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2010)

Italien fährt nach Hause ......


----------



## Menthe (24. Juni 2010)

Das Weltmeister und Vize-Weltmeister in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juni 2010)

Tja, wenn wir dann im Achtelfinale rausfliegen, brauchen wir uns nicht zu schämen.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Juni 2010)

Mich freut das, Italien raus is muhahha


----------



## boss3D (24. Juni 2010)

Mit gutem Erfolg maturiert! Das ist sooo geil!!!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (24. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## boss3D (24. Juni 2010)

Danke ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Danke ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Und du hast dir gestern noch Sorgen gemacht... 
Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

@T: aufwendiges Referat rum


----------



## Necrobutcher (26. Juni 2010)

Google spurs ?horse boy? mystery - Technology & science - Tech and gadgets - msnbc.com

Anscheinend wurden wohl auch Bilder von mir eingeschickt, da es viele Bilder von Festivals von mir mit Maske gibt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2010)

...das so ein uralt-schinken wie "Tachyon-The Fringe" noch unter win 7 läuft. (min. system:win 95/98,Pentium 200 mmx mit 3d-fähiger grafik und 8 mb vram bzw. pentium 2 400 ohne 3d-fähige grafik)
Angesichts dieser min. vorraussetzungen kommt mein athlon II x2 natürlich nicht aus dem idle und ich kann sogar die überflüssige "rechenpower" meiner hd 3300 onboard-grafik in kantenglättung und aniso-filter stecken. (und trotz dieser maßnahmen stößt das ganze noch bei ca. 50 fps an den wohl eingebauten framelimiter und das bei 98% des spiels )

Edit: Das geilste ist aber,das ich das spiel über die eingebaute funktion noch updaten konnte.Hätte nicht gedacht,das novalogic oder wer auch immer diese daten noch bereit stellt.


----------



## Schubkraft (27. Juni 2010)

Engeland ist raus! Deutschland weiter!


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Mann, war das ein geiles Spiel - und der Autokorso später in der Innenstadt war Party pur


----------



## Schubkraft (28. Juni 2010)

Nach dem Spiel sage ich eindeutig das wir Weltmeister 2010 werden.
Argentinien kann kommen.


----------



## Ahab (28. Juni 2010)

Ein geniales Spiel!  Ich hab geschrien mein Gott und das gegen England! Die können die Mannschaft jetzt schon auflösen.  Das Trauma werden die bis zur EM eh nicht los.  

UND MEIN NEUES SOUND SYSTEM IST ENDLICH DAAAAA


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2010)

Jaja steckt mal eure Euphorie wieder ein..
Wenn diese Schitzrichter ihren Job mal ordnetlich machen würden, dann wärs ganz anders gekommen..

@Topic
Das morgen mein Paket kommt, laut DHL.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jaja steckt mal eure Euphorie wieder ein..
> Wenn diese Schitzrichter ihren Job mal ordnetlich machen würden, dann wärs ganz anders gekommen..



Richtig... 4:2


----------



## Menthe (28. Juni 2010)

Ja wenn der Schiri es "ordentlich" gemacht hätte, würde es jetzt 4:2 stehen. Ui was ein Unterschied


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht.
Vielleicht wär das Spiel dann aber auch anders verlaufen.


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

dass es gleich zum Italiener geht und es dort für mich Pizza zum essen gibt


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht.
> Vielleicht wär das Spiel dann aber auch anders verlaufen.




Glaube ich nicht wirklich, sie wussten ja dass der Ball drin war, also hätte das allein als Motivation MIR jedenfalls schon gereicht.

Deutschland war einfach besser.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Das mal schönes Wetter ist....


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2010)

dass ich endlich meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt habe. unter Vollast (Furmark "etqw.exe") statt 88° jetzt 64° C
nur die CPU ist jetzt heißer


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (29. Juni 2010)

dann nun endlich wiedermal ein lang angekündigtes patch für BF BC 2 zur verfügung steht^^


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2010)

Ein eiskaltes Bier *lächz*


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

Das Paraguay weiter ist.

Ich sag euch die kommen minestens ins Finale!


----------



## Nucleus (29. Juni 2010)

Ronaldo fährt heim


----------



## Menthe (29. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist dieser Poser weg. Schön für Spanien!


----------



## miLchi211 (30. Juni 2010)

Bekomm' am Freitag Besuch von meiner Freundin, die leider 400 Kilometer weit weg wohnt =/
Aber umso größer is die Freude aufs Wiedersehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2010)

Morgen ist Schulfest, da machen wir mit LN2 Eis und bauen ziemlich viel $cheiße. Heute war schon mal Probe. Frisches LN2-Eis schmeckt gut.


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. Juni 2010)

Lecker, Magerquark, Thunfisch und Gurken ohne alles... es geht doch nichts über ein ordentliches Abendessen


----------



## MrHide (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin voll happy, dass ich auf hwbot bei den 3DMark Vantage Rankings mit luftkühlung und vier kernen auf platz 2 in Europa und platz 5 weltweit bin..


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich Jever-Pilsener mal wieder erfolgreich zum Geldausgeben genötigt habe.
Jetzt hat er sich GTA IV und EFLC bei Steam geleistet.


----------



## RapToX (1. Juli 2010)

das ich heute nen termin beim tattoowierer bekommen habe. in zwei wochen isses dann endlich soweit


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

was machste für n tattoo?
@topic: mich freut es eig immer wenn es mittwoch is^^ gutes programm im TV (was heute echt selten is ) , n paar gute bierchen, chips, und am nächsten tag frei. Was will man (unter der woche) mehr?^^


----------



## RapToX (1. Juli 2010)

das war die vorlage. wurde vom tattoowierer aber noch etwas nach seinen vorstellungen abgeändert und sieht jetzt ein klein bisschen anders aus. aber seine änderungen gefallen mir richtig gut.
werd dann noch ein bild in den entsprechenden thread packen, wenns fertig ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

hmm, sieht richtig gut aus, vor allem nicht so mainstream-haft 
wo machste es hin?


----------



## RapToX (1. Juli 2010)

kommt vorne auf die linke seite der brust. denke, dort passts ganz gut hin.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

Morgen ist Freitag


----------



## MaN!aC (1. Juli 2010)

Mündliche Prüfung in Mathe und Datenbanken bestanden und die Noten nochmal verbessert 

Und das ich Freitag mein Zeugniss in der Hand halten werde mit ITA und FH


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Juli 2010)

Mündliche Prüfung in Mathe bestanden und dadurch mein Fach-Abi gerettet xD

und das meine Aquastream 2.5 läuft .


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2010)

Yeah!!! 

Habenzinsen

0,10


----------



## boss3D (2. Juli 2010)

Dass ich heute bei meiner Bank meine eigene Kreditkarte beantragt habe und daher bald meine Games endlich in UK bestellen kann.  

Because German sucks ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Juli 2010)

Warum bestellst du nicht in Austria?


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich heute bei meiner Bank meine eigene Kreditkarte beantragt habe und daher bald meine Games endlich in UK bestellen kann.
> 
> Because German sucks ...


 
jo, kann ich nicht leugnen, zumindest spieltechnisch (zensur) betrachtet. bei amazon kannst aber auch ohne kreditkarte uk-spiele kaufen. brauchst nur ein bankkonto dafür. (bankeinzug)


ich freu mich, dass ab morgen die sommerferien beginnen! (3 monate lang für mich!!!)


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2010)

Es gibt auch Shops die uncut Spiele auf Deutsch verkaufen. 
Ansonsten ist die englische Version halt meistens etwas authentischer als die Deutsche.

Naja @ Topic
Heute frei.


----------



## boss3D (2. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Warum bestellst du nicht in Austria?


Weil ich nichts in Deutsch spiele und Englische Spiele, sofern man sie überhaupt in Österreich bekommt, meistens schweineteuer sein.


stefan.net82 schrieb:


> bei amazon kannst aber auch ohne kreditkarte  uk-spiele kaufen. brauchst nur ein bankkonto dafür.  (bankeinzug)


Echt? Das wäre mir neu. Ich habe nur gesehen, dass man bei amazon.at mit Bankeinzug zahlen kann, aber nicht bei amazon.uk. Hier beim heimischen Amazon sind die UK-Importe aber, wie gesagt, extrem teuer. Da kaufe ich sie mir lieber zum halben Preis, oder gar zu einem Drittel des österreischischen Preises in UK. 


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Shops die uncut Spiele auf  Deutsch verkaufen.


Mir geht es nicht um uncut _(das könnte ich in Österreich sowieso problemlos haben)_, sondern um die Sprache.


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die englische Version halt  meistens etwas authentischer als die Deutsche.


Gerade in Mass Effect 2 war ich richtig schockiert, als ich neulich die Demo auf der Xbox 360 in Englisch gespielt habe und mir zum Vergleich nocheinmal die Stimmen des deutschen ME1 angehört habe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## A3000T (2. Juli 2010)

Na ja, bei Mass Effect lässt sich die deutsche Sprache ja vergleichsweise einfach einstellen. Einfach in der Default.ini umstellen und schon hast du es auf englisch. Ob das bei Teil 2 ähnlich einfach geht weiß ich nicht, da das Installscript ja scheinbar nur die deutsche Version entpackt. 

Ach ja, mich freut das ich von heute bis einschließlich Montag frei habe. Langes Wochenende mit baden, saufen und anderen schönen Dingen, ich komme!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

Das heute endlich Freitag ist, und das Wetter auch noch schön ist...


----------



## boss3D (2. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Mass Effect lässt sich die deutsche Sprache ja vergleichsweise einfach einstellen. Einfach in der Default.ini umstellen und schon hast du es auf englisch.


Ich rede nicht von der PC-Version ... 

@ Topic
Endlich super Badewetter!!!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Menthe (2. Juli 2010)

Das gerade bei Arte die Serie "Mini-Max" läuft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juli 2010)

PC läuft dank "neuem" Netzteil nun endlich wieder


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> PC läuft dank "neuem" Netzteil nun endlich wieder


 

Ui.. ein Cougar. Eine feine Wahl, muss ich sagen....


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juli 2010)

Sagen wir es so: ein netter Nutzer aus dem Forum hatte es rumliegen, war eher Zufall, aber freue mich auch, dass es von Cougar ist


----------



## nyso (2. Juli 2010)

Feierabend
Muss zwar noch für nächste Woche alles vorbereiten, aber das mach ich jetzt wenigstens zu Hause^^

eumel, warum steht in deiner Sig ÄFGA? Das heißt EVGA


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juli 2010)

ÄFGA klingt einfach cooler  (als ganzes Wort gesprochen natürlich)


----------



## Nomad (2. Juli 2010)

Das NL führt


----------



## A3000T (2. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur das, die haben auch noch gewonnen. 

Wie auch immer, mich freut, das Argentinien morgen gewinnen wird und das ich mir deshalb jetzt ein Eis gönnen werde. 



			
				Boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede nicht von der PC-Version ...



Mir doch egal.


----------



## RedBrain (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute einen Ferrari California auf Flensburger Autobahn gesehen. Sieht schick aus und der Sound ist echt sportlich.  

Vor 1 Jahr war ein Audi R8 auf der Autobahn A7 von Neumünster bis Flensburg/Kolding.


Das waren 2 echte Sportwagen, die ich in meinem Leben schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Menthe (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute auf dem Weg in die Stadt 2 Audi R8 gesehen, 1 in weiß und 1 in schwarz


----------



## Ahab (3. Juli 2010)

Ein hammergeiles Praktikum bei einem bekannten Hardware Retailer. Wenn die nächsten 7 Wochen so werden wie die vergangene Woche dann wird das die Zeit meines Lebens. 

Ich hab NUR geile Kollegen, man ist nicht nur Lageraffe (als Studi mit Interesse, Grundwissen und Begeisterung!) und kann rumnerden ohne Ende und muss sich nicht mal doof vorkommen 

I´m having the best time of my life


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2010)

Die frühe deutsche Führung freut mich^^


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Die frühe deutsche Führung freut mich^^



Da schließ ich mich an


----------



## A3000T (3. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass das sicherlich nicht so bleiben wird.


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2010)

@A3000T: Stimmt, freut mich auch, 2:0.


----------



## Nomad (3. Juli 2010)

Jawohl!!! 2:0. So geht das


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2010)

@A3000T: Stimmt, du hast recht, 3:0 
Du scheinst Hellseher zu sein^^


----------



## Nomad (3. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @A3000T: Stimmt, du hast recht, 3:0
> Du scheinst Hellseher zu sein^^



Zu geil


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2010)

Das zweite Klose-Tor freut mich natürlich auch^^
4:0^^


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2010)

4:0


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Juli 2010)

Was mich freut?

Antwort: 
SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAND !!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Juli 2010)

Das Deutschland 4-0 gewonnen hat...


----------



## Nomad (3. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das Deutschland 4-0 gewonnen hat...



sign/


----------



## A3000T (3. Juli 2010)

Na ja, nach dem 2:0 hat Argentinien eindeutig rapide abgebaut. Wenigstens der deutsche Pöbel hat einen Grund sich zu freuen und die Hartzies können ihr Geld in Bier und Schnaps anlegen 

Im Ernst: Deutschland hat mehr als verdient gewonnen, meinen Glückwunsch! 

So, und nun geh ich mir ein Mineralwasser gönnen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juli 2010)

*Schland!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Menthe (3. Juli 2010)

Yeah 4:0, HALBFINALE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Juli 2010)

Baaam das war ne Klatsche!!!!
Und ich hab noch ne Wette gewonnen, ich hab gesagt 88Min nen Tor


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das Deutschland 4-0 gewonnen hat...



Dito!


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Juli 2010)

manchmal lohnt es sich echt den PC mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen - die Temps sind besser und alles sieht aus wie am ersten Tag 

Achja und für unsere Jungs freu ich mich natürlich auch


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. Juli 2010)

> und die Hartzies können ihr Geld in Bier und Schnaps anlegen


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Juli 2010)

Was mich grad total freut?

Ich hatte heute 4 Orgasmen innerhalb eines Fussballspiels...

*Schland!!*


----------



## -NTB- (3. Juli 2010)

mich freut bald sehen zu können gegen wehn unsere jungs als nächstes gewinnen


----------



## 1337pwn (3. Juli 2010)

Absolut geil. Schlandpower


----------



## A3000T (3. Juli 2010)

> Was mich grad total freut?
> 
> Ich hatte heute 4 Orgasmen innerhalb eines Fussballspiels...
> 
> Schland!!



Schweinsteiger und Klose sind ja auch süße Typen, gelle?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Schweinsteiger und Klose sind ja auch süße Typen, gelle?


 Ja, total schnuckelig... Ich meinte aber eher die Tore und die geilen Girls beim Public Viewing...


----------



## A3000T (3. Juli 2010)

Du hast also öffentlich... Pfuideibel. Und wer bei Fußball nen Orgasmus bekommt (wegen des Sports), der is mir suspekt. Bleib also ja weg von mir...


----------



## -NTB- (3. Juli 2010)

Mein 1.tes bios update von version f1 auf f9 hat soebend geklappt

nun konnte ich sagor meinen ph2 x3 720be freischalten, trotzdem erreiche ich mit den bisheriegen einstellungen wieder meine 3600mhz


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Du hast also öffentlich... Pfuideibel.


 Wieso nicht?! So eine geniale stimmung erlebt man nicht alle tage...


A3000T schrieb:


> Und wer bei Fußball nen Orgasmus bekommt (wegen des Sports), der is mir suspekt.


 Als bei den Toren die Mädels im Bikinis um mich rum aufsprangen und deren Bälle hüpften, konnte ich mich einfach nicht mehr beherrschen... (Gilt das auch als Sport???) 





A3000T schrieb:


> Bleib also ja weg von mir...


 Von wegen! Ich komm gleich rüber zu dir, und brüll dir
ohne pause : "*Deutschland! Deutschland! Deutschland...*" ins ohr.


----------



## A3000T (4. Juli 2010)

Der letzte der das versuchte hat sein Gesicht öfters in meine Faust gerammt als ihm lieb sein konnte.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid beide komisch


----------



## joraku (4. Juli 2010)

BC 2 Patch fertig runtergeladen und installiert


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Der letzte der das versuchte hat sein Gesicht öfters in meine Faust gerammt als ihm lieb sein konnte.




Denkst wohl du bist stark?


Mich freut, dass ich bald DSL hab.


----------



## A3000T (6. Juli 2010)

> Denkst wohl du bist stark?



Keine Ahnung, wollemers ausprobieren? 

Mich freut, das ich bald meine AMD Möhre los bin und wieder einen richtigen Rechner in der Bude habe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Juli 2010)

dass Dakine-Shop und DHL so schnell waren. Meine Bestellung war nach ~23 Stunden da.


----------



## Bääängel (6. Juli 2010)

Dass jetzt Ferien sind.


----------



## A3000T (6. Juli 2010)

Das ich am Montag zu faul war zu meinem angestammten Händler zu gehen und stattdessen innen Vobis latschte. Na ja, statt der Realitätsfremden 55€ für ne zweite 500GBHD hab ich dann nur noch den Preis meines normalen Händlers bezahlt. 38€


----------



## Shi (7. Juli 2010)

Dass ich wohl einen Ferienjob bei Jacob Elektronik bekomm  Ich hoffe es zumindest


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2010)

Und auf gehts zum Fußballschauen - die Spanier machmor platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (7. Juli 2010)

Dass D verloren hat


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Das Spanien im Finale steht!!


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Dass D verloren hat





ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das Spanien im Finale steht!!



/sign

Jetzt müssen wir wenigstens keine Vuvuzelas mehr ertragen - es hat also auch gute Seiten


----------



## herethic (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist vorbei


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

Endlich draussen! Das stoppt den übermut in deutschland! :d


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Endlich draussen! Das stoppt den übermut in deutschland! :d



Und das bekommt mein /sign


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

Sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Endlich draussen! Das stoppt den übermut in deutschland! :d



auch sign


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juli 2010)

Muhahahaha, man, ihr seid solche Großfressen!


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Interessant das dich das freut. Sonst noch sinnvolles beizutragen?


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Muhahahaha, man, ihr seid solche Großfressen!


 
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

@A3000T: Da hättest du aber erst noch das "WMF" wegretuschierten müssen.

@Rammbock: Tja, die Spanier waren nunmal besser, sie haben sichs als bislang titellose Mannschaft eher verdient. Es gibt kein Gesetz, dass einem Deutschen vorschreibt, er soll seiner Fußball-Mannschaft nachheulen, wenn die mal ein Spiel verliert.


----------



## herethic (7. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Muhahahaha, man, ihr seid solche Großfressen!


Meinst du mich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://walters-seite.de/assets/images/grossmaul.jpg


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (7. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, die Spanier waren nunmal besser


Nöö, die Deutschen haben einfach nur schei**e gespielt... Aber diese Ruhe... Keine Vuvuzelas, keine Autokorsos und kein rumgebrülle... Über diese Totenstille könnte man sich durch aus freuen, wäre der Preis dafür bloß nicht so hoch gewesen...


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Nöö, die Deutschen haben einfach nur schei**e gespielt... Aber diese Ruhe... Keine Vuvuzelas, keine Autokorsos und kein rumgebrülle... Über diese Totenstille könnte man sich durch aus freuen, wäre der Preis dafür bloß nicht so hoch gewesen...



Nenenene, Spanien war deutlich besser!  Das hat mit dem Spiel von DE nix zu tun. Wahrscheilich hast du die WM nicht richtig verfolgt!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juli 2010)

dass Spanien gegen Holland keine Chance haben wird


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> dass Spanien gegen Holland keine Chance haben wird



Jajaja... Abwarten!


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juli 2010)

*Wir stehen zusammen - Wir fallen zusammen!*

Rumkotzen könnt ich auch ... Aber eure gehässigkeit will ich nicht bremsen ...

Aber das Bild hat mich ermuntert Thrian ...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube eher du hast die WM nicht verfolgt.
Spanien hat bis jetzt nur das nötigste getan. Sind klasse Fußballer keine Frage, aber guter Fußball sieht anders aus.
Deutschland hat zu viel Angst gehabt, da hats Paraguay deutlich besser gemacht gegen die Spanier. Denn feine techniker wie die Spanier mögen es Nicht wenn du ihnen auf die Füße steigst. Mit mehr Agresivität und Zug zum Tor.....wer weiß.
Auf jeden Fall ist mein Favorit auf den Titel nicht Spanien!


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

@Two-Face: Äh... wo? Sorry, ich kullert noch immer die Freudenpipi aus den Augen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juli 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist mein Favorit auf den Titel nicht Spanien!


*/sign*


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (7. Juli 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Nenenene, Spanien war deutlich besser!  Das hat mit dem Spiel von DE nix zu tun. Wahrscheilich hast du die WM nicht richtig verfolgt!


 Offensiv gespielt? Druck gemacht? Gut gekontert? Zweikämpfe gewonnen? Sichere Pässe ausgeführt? Keine Ballverluste? Torchancen erarbeitet, und Verwandelt? All das hat die Deutsche Mannschaft NICHT... Das lag daran das Müller nicht spielen durfte und Deutschland nur zurückgezogen in der eigenen Hälfte war. Die haben genauso ängstlich/ohne engagement gespielt wie 2006 gegen Italien und 2008 gegen Spanien. Du solltest nochmal die WM zurückverfolgen, nicht meiner einer...


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Hör auf nach Ausreden zu suchen.
Es is so, Punkt aus.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2010)

Deutschland ist raus Schalalala, Deutschland ist raus Schalalalaaaaa.... 



Hoffen wir nur dass Holland gegen Spanien gewinnt


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> *Wir stehen zusammen - Wir fallen zusammen!*
> 
> Rumkotzen könnt ich auch ... Aber eure gehässigkeit will ich nicht bremsen ...
> 
> Aber das Bild hat mich ermuntert Thrian ...


 
Wenn du es sinnvoller findest, dass wir jetzt alle heulend durch die Gegend jammern, von mir aus. Deutschland gewinnt diesmal den Titel nicht, basta. Deswegen wird das Land nicht schlechter, die Politik nicht schlechter, die Wirtschaft nicht schlechter - kurzum, Deutschland hat weder was gewonnen noch was verloren.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2010)

Noch ein Grund zum feiern 


Diese Seite hatte 2.222 Besucher <== Mein Profil ^^


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, zumindest die Politik geht absolut nicht mehr schlechter, und die Wirtschaft wird auch grad endgültig ruiniert.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

Himmelherrgott und 100 Teufels Namen nochmal: Ist die Welt untergegangen? Ja? Komisch, sieht nicht danach aus.


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

Dann frag mal Hartz 4 Empfänger

Wie dreist kann man als Politiker eigentlich sein, dieses Sparpaket zu verabschieden. Das ganze Ding stinkt zum Himmel! Alleine die Streichung des Elterngeldes für die armen, unglaublich.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2010)

Tja der Satz in meiner Signatur nähert sich immer mehr der Wahrheit an.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dann frag mal Hartz 4 Empfänger
> 
> Wie dreist kann man als Politiker eigentlich sein, dieses Sparpaket zu verabschieden. Das ganze Ding stinkt zum Himmel! Alleine die Streichung des Elterngeldes für die armen, unglaublich.


 Das hat aber nichts mit Deutschlands Niederlage bei der WM zu tun. Auch wenn die gewonnen hätten, hätte sich überhaupt nichts dran geändert.


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

Ne, aber was mit dem Untergang^^ Den ärmsten wird immer mehr weggenommen, und den reichen wird gelassen was sie haben, bzw. sogar noch was gegeben. Was denkst du, wie lange sich die Leute das noch gefallen lassen? Wenn es endlich mal richtigen Krawall gibt, dann freu ich mich richtig, um das ganze etwas @ Topic zu bringen^^


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du es sinnvoller findest, dass wir jetzt alle heulend durch die Gegend jammern, von mir aus. Deutschland gewinnt diesmal den Titel nicht, basta. Deswegen wird das Land nicht schlechter, die Politik nicht schlechter, die Wirtschaft nicht schlechter - kurzum, Deutschland hat weder was gewonnen noch was verloren.



 Du bist einer meiner Besten  und das freut mich!


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Juli 2010)

two-face schrieb:


> wenn du es sinnvoller findest, dass wir jetzt alle heulend durch die gegend jammern, von mir aus. deutschland gewinnt diesmal den titel nicht, basta. Deswegen wird das land nicht schlechter, die politik nicht schlechter, die wirtschaft nicht schlechter - kurzum, deutschland hat weder was gewonnen noch was verloren.



/sign


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

> Zitat von two-face
> wenn du es sinnvoller findest, dass wir jetzt alle heulend durch die gegend jammern, von mir aus. deutschland gewinnt diesmal den titel nicht, basta. *Deswegen wird das land nicht schlechter, die politik nicht schlechter, die wirtschaft nicht schlechter *- kurzum, deutschland hat weder was gewonnen noch was verloren.


 
Stimmt! Es geht kaum schlechter so wie es jetzt ist....  
*duckundweg*


btt. Das heute mein Starcraft und Warcraft III endlich kommt...


----------



## Lartens (8. Juli 2010)

Der Steuerveraterveband in Köln hat gestern wieder sein Sommerfest gehabt. Richtige Kirmes Atmosphäre.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ne, aber was mit dem Untergang^^ Den ärmsten wird immer mehr weggenommen, und den reichen wird gelassen was sie haben, bzw. sogar noch was gegeben. Was denkst du, wie lange sich die Leute das noch gefallen lassen? Wenn es endlich mal richtigen Krawall gibt, dann freu ich mich richtig, um das ganze etwas @ Topic zu bringen^^


Also mir ist neu, dass Hartz4-Empfängern/den ärmsten etwas genommen wird....
Ach ja, die ziehen ja monatlich 4000€ aus dem Hut, was ja zu 90% besteuert wird.
Also in meiner Welt bekommen die Geld und ihnen wird nichts genommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2010)

Dass ich jetzt ne neue Bank-Karte habe. Ich hätte zwar keine gebraucht, aber ich hab eine...


----------



## Bääängel (8. Juli 2010)

Dass endlich meine zwei CD's, die ich vor ca. 1  1/2 Wochen bestellt habe, angekommen sind.


----------



## Menthe (8. Juli 2010)

Das ich meinen Führerschein (Klasse B) habe


----------



## joraku (8. Juli 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das ich meinen Führerschein (Klasse B) habe



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

@T: Das heute Unterricht ausgefallen ist und am Montag noch ausfallen wird.


----------



## Menthe (8. Juli 2010)

Danke dir joraku.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Juli 2010)

...dass meine neue grafikkarte heute an den paketdienst übergeben und auf den weg zu mir geschickt wurde


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Das heute Freitag ist, und das auf meinem Gammellaptop Warcraft III ohne Probleme läuft


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich in Mathe jetzt doch ne 1 hab.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich in Mathe jetzt doch ne 1 hab.


 

Streber...^^ XD


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

Nur weil du ne 5 hast. 

Da spricht halt der blanke Neid...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nur weil du ne 5 hast.
> 
> Da spricht halt der blanke Neid...


 

Der Neid? NIEMALS...^^ Bin gar nicht mehr in der Schule... xD (zum Glück!)


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

Ich wünschte ich wäre nicht mehr dort.. Aber sind ja nur mehr 4 Semester..


----------



## joraku (9. Juli 2010)

It's weekend!


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

Dass ich mir gerade einen Sechser V+ Energy gekauft habe.


----------



## A3000T (9. Juli 2010)

Das mich das überhaupt nicht interessiert.


----------



## Special_Flo (10. Juli 2010)

Das Deutschland gewonnen hat (3:2) .


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2010)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Das Deutschland gewonnen hat (3:2) .


Total /sign.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2010)

Wenigstens dritter.....


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

Mich nervt, dass durch die Hitze mein PC ohrenbetäubend laut ist, und dabei die CPU noch ziemlich heiß. Man ...


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mich nervt, dass durch die Hitze mein PC ohrenbetäubend laut ist, und dabei die CPU noch ziemlich heiß. Man ...


 
Falscher Thread.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

Hups.

Naja, mich freut dass morgen gegrillt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2010)

Morgen oder eher heute Mittag/Nachmittag?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2010)

Kann z.Z. die Fenster immer schön lang auflassen, da es überhaupt keine Mücken hier gibt


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich ein schönes Gitter vorm Fenster hab, da kommt nie nie nie nie nie was rein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm ne kommt mir nicht vors Fenster


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Juli 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Kann z.Z. die Fenster immer schön lang auflassen, da es überhaupt keine Mücken hier gibt


Ich kann mein Fenster auch auflassen, dank Insektenvernichter (und das freut mich). Die Viecher fliegen da rein und sind tot. Seit ich das Teil habe hatte ich noch keinen Mückenstich. 

Auch wenn das Teil angeblich nur zur Indoor-Verwendung und zum Aufhängen gedacht ist, kann man es auch gut aufstellen und draußen funktioniert es natürlich auch gut. Damit kann man gut abends draußen chillen/grillen und man wird nicht gestochen.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2010)

Mich freut das Spanien Weltmeister ist


----------



## herethic (11. Juli 2010)

Das die WM vorbei ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2010)

Das sie doch noch so zu Ende ging wie gehofft, sei dazu gesagt^^


----------



## herethic (11. Juli 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das sie doch noch so zu Ende ging wie gehofft


Japan ist doch garnicht Weltmeister geworden


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2010)

Stimmt das wäre noch geiler gewesen  Oder Nordkorea.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (11. Juli 2010)

spanien ihr seid die geilsten.


----------



## herethic (11. Juli 2010)

Mich freut das WTFlikeROFL gleich Punkte bekommt 

@Topic2:
Keine Autogorsos


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte man dafür Punkte bekommen? Nur weil man nicht zu diesen Da******* hält?


----------



## herethic (11. Juli 2010)

Weil es reicht in einem Thread zu posten und nicht die ganze Ruka vollzuspamen


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2010)

Ja ihr spammt auch in jeden Thread rein das es euch zipft das dieses komische Land da verloren hat.


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2010)

Iniesta for President!
Nein, also mich freut, dass Niederlande verloren haben^^


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass Thomas Müller Torschützenkönig und bester junger Spieler der WM ist.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Thomas Müller Torschützenkönig und bester junger Spieler der WM ist.



Unterschreib


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Unterschreib


 
Ich auch 

Mhm..^^ Und das am 15 Juli das Gehalt kommt....


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

Zahnarztbesuch ohne Komplikationen überstanden


----------



## Shi (12. Juli 2010)

Ferienjob & evtl Minijob bei Jacob Elektronik


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

Avatar + Profildesign neu - und es gefällt mir prompt


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Thomas Müller Torschützenkönig und bester junger Spieler der WM ist.



Schließ ich mich an!



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Mhm..^^ Und das am 15 Juli das Gehalt kommt....



Meins war am Monatsanfang schon da - INKL. Urlaubsgeld 

Und noch besser - Anruf vom Händler gekriegt -> mein neues TöffTöff steht da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings in gelb.
Am Donnerstag ist er dann endlich mein - morgen geht's hin, altes Auto abgeben und vom Händler ummelden lassen. Will ja mein Kennzeichen behalten


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2010)

Nettes Auto, aber nen Spanier???


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Eher nen Wolfsburger mit spanischem Aufkleber.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Nettes Auto, aber nen Spanier???



Was soll ich machen? Die Bestellung war vor der WM.
Hab letzte Woche am Do zu meiner Kollegin gesagt, dass ich meinen Ibi abbestellen sollte 

Aber Polo GTI ist bei weitem zu Teuer und der Fabia RS noch nicht draußen. Der Fiesta ST noch nicht mal angekündigt.
Außerdem sehen Fiesta und Corsa GSI im inneren schietmäßig aus - viel zu viele Knöpfe.
Ich hätte doch den DS3 von Citröen nehmen sollen - die Franzmänner haben sich ja standesgemäß in der Vorrunde verabschiedet.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube mit dem umgelabelten VW bist du schon ganz gut beraten


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juli 2010)

Auf Urlaub, Wakü/Gehalt, MOH, Crysis2, COD23764 
und Duke Nukem Forever (Scherz), WM 2014


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2010)

Es regnet *.*


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juli 2010)

Server in der Firma tot - Rest der Woche frei


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2010)

Schon toll wenn alles so von der EDV abhängig ist ne.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juli 2010)

Jez muss ich nurnoch Daumen drücken dass der bis Morgen nich wieder repariert ist


----------



## $DaViD$ (14. Juli 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Server in der Firma tot - Rest der Woche frei



tja des eine freud ist des andern leid 
ich will nicht in der haut von euerer EDV-Abteillung stecken 
bin selber auch fachinformatiker und weiß was das an arbeit ist


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juli 2010)

Ist bei uns komplett Outgesourced, wir sind nur ein 3 Mann Unternehmen (zumindest im Büro)... ham den heute mitgenommen, mal schaun.


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. Juli 2010)

Dass ich jetzt nen Verstärker und ein Paar Lautsprecher gefunden habe!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2010)

Ich erfreue mich gerade über die falsch angezeigte Temperatur des Sidebar Gadgets. 22° hats gaaaaanz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Amigo (15. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich über meinem frisch geänderten Usernamen... 
FX5200-289Mhz ist Geschichte (lebt aber weiter bei der Ma eines Freundes^^) und Amigo sagt Hallo! 

Gruß FX... öhm Amigo!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Tag Amigo...^^

btt.

Das morgen Freitag ist, und die Woche wieder geschafft ist... Die Woche verging so langsam -.-


----------



## Amigo (15. Juli 2010)

Tag Pain! ^^

Ja das freut mich auch, aber ich find die Wochen vergehen wie im Flug... muss mal Urlaub einreichen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> Tag Pain! ^^
> 
> Ja das freut mich auch, aber ich find die Wochen vergehen wie im Flug... muss mal Urlaub einreichen!


 

Urlaub hab ich auch noch keinen gehabt, diesen Sommer... 

Die Idee ist gut...^^


----------



## Amigo (15. Juli 2010)

Mein letzter war auch im März/April... es wird auf jeden Fall mal wieder Zeit! 
So Arbeit ruft... ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Juli 2010)

Noch nich alle Pakete da, aber schon genug zum Spaß haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (15. Juli 2010)

dass ich gerade die zweit kleinste SMD LED verlötet habe - und alles läuft!


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

Das ich grad die Schulden für meine Wakü(300€) bei meinem Dad erlassen bekommen hab

Nein,ich bin keiner der sich Zucker in den Allerwertesten pusten lässt.


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> Gruß FX... öhm Amigo!



Tschüss FX5200-289Mhz.

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum Amigo     

@T: Mich freut das am Samstag hoffentlich ein nettes Paket kommen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2010)

Das heute evtl. mein Amazon-Packet kommt...

Und ich heute nur bis 12 Arbeiten MÜSSTE... Aber ich werd wohl länger bleiben...


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Juli 2010)

Scheolin schrieb:


> Das ich grad die Schulden für meine Wakü(300€) bei meinem Dad erlassen bekommen hab


WTF... und da fragt man sich dann noch, wieso jeder 13jährige hier im Forum nen i7 und ne Wakü hat. 


@T: Dass es im Moment noch nicht ganz so warm ist  .


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

Ich will doch bitten...Ich bin 15 und hab meine PC selbst finanziert...ok Konfi,aber das Zählt

@T

Das ich bis morgen Sturmfrei hab


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Juli 2010)

Ach, war auch nicht direkt auf dich bezogen.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

Endlich Feierabend, und jetzt Wochenende


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2010)

Das ich auch die zweite Zusatzprüfung in Englisch mit Auszeichnung bestanden habe .


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

dass meine gtx 470 aufm weg ist


----------



## Amigo (16. Juli 2010)

Das nun endlich *WOCHENENDE* ist!


----------



## CentaX (16. Juli 2010)

Dass ich wohl bald n Netbook kriege 
Ich surf ja eh fast nur noch und hör Musik. Also:
1. Leiser
2. KÜHLER
3. Stromsparender
4. Mobiler


----------



## herethic (16. Juli 2010)

Nur leider liefern Standard.Lautsprecher bei XXX-Books nen scheiss Ton 

Musst dir noch seperate Boxen holen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Juli 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat mit Drogen aufgehört (zumindest behauptet er das).
Ich war schon kurz davor, die Freundschaft wegen einigen Vorfällen, z.B. Beschaffungskriminalität (ich hasse Diebe über alles), zu beenden, aber dazu muss es jetzt wohl nicht kommen. Hoffentlich hat er die Wahrheit gesagt und hoffentlich wird er nicht rückfällig.


----------



## The_Freak (17. Juli 2010)

ich freu mich... das ich eine alte freundin nach 2 jahren mal wieder angeschrieben hab und 
das ich heute geangelt hab mit nem kumpel mit den ich scon seit monaten nichts mehr gemacht hatte. Mich freut auch das endlich meine Logitech G15 unterwegs ist


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2010)

Das ich jetzt ins Bett geh


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2010)

So nachher Eis essen und heute Abend Freiluftkino


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

Auf das jetzige Frühstück  Mit frischen Tomaten.... Toast... Saft... Oliven u.s.w.


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2010)

dass ich meine Wakü grad neu verschlaucht habe, muss jetzt nur noch warten, bis der AGB wieder sauber ist und heute Abend dann Bürgerfest


----------



## Janny (17. Juli 2010)

Das ich morgen Früh um 4:40 im Flugzeug sitze und dann gehts ab nach Malle  *freu*


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2010)

meine Wakü ist endlich so verschlaucht, wie ich es mir vorstelle und sogar alles auf Anhieb dicht. hat da jemand den Fernmodding knopf vergessen zu drücken?^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Juli 2010)

...dass das Wechseln der WLP auf meiner GTX 280 (hab sie für 50€ bekommen) mit 1,075 V die temps im idle 4°C niedriger sind und unter last ganze 10°C


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Feierabend


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2010)

Dass es gleich in die Gropius Passagen geht und ich da Netbooks begrabbeln kann, später am Tag wird mir wohl noch eins bestellt.


----------



## -NTB- (19. Juli 2010)

das ich jetzt mit meinen ratten die straßen abzekke!


----------



## A3000T (19. Juli 2010)

Das ich halbwegs vernünftiges Deutsch beherrsche. Außerdem erfreue ich mich am Wetter, welches doch nicht so heftig zuschlägt wie befürchtet.


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

Das ich in ein paar Tagen einen neuen Flachbildfernseher bekomme


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Das auch diese (zensiert) Woche zuende geht....


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Studienplatz sicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gratz...


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## Thunder206 (21. Juli 2010)

Das mein Päckchen von MDPC-X gekommen ist


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## CentaX (21. Juli 2010)

Dass mein Aspire One 721 praktisch jeden Moment hier ankommen könnte. (Ok, das ist Vorfreude, die langsam nervig wird^^)
Dazu noch das Nirvana und Madina Lake Poster.

Außerdem: Gitarre hat ENDLICH neue Saiten aus den USA bekommen (nach 4 Tagen da, nicht erst nach 2-4 Wochen ;D), klingt so geil und lässt sich sogar besser spielen als mit den identischen Saiten vorher. Ok, hab die Gitarre auch leicht verstellt.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

Dass ich jetzt Kabel 32k hab.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juli 2010)

dass ich in 2 Tagen wieder Kabel 2M habe


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich gerade total auf den Bootsurlaub in MeckPomm. Eine Woche, von Freitag bis Freitag ... endlich Ruhe und Entspannung, nach 5 Wochen Prüfungen und Extra-Kursen an der FH ... ich habs mir verdient


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich mich hier bei meinen Großeltern frei bedienen darf, wenn ich Hunger oder Durst habe. Das gilt für Kühlschrank, Gefrierschrank und - ganz wichtig - Spirituosenregal.


----------



## Menthe (21. Juli 2010)

Das ich am Samstag mein iPhone 4 abholen werde und danach auf nen 18ten geh.


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. Juli 2010)

Das es in mein Zimmer regnet.


----------



## RapToX (22. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich mich hier bei meinen Großeltern frei bedienen darf, wenn ich Hunger oder Durst habe. Das gilt für Kühlschrank, Gefrierschrank und - ganz wichtig - Spirituosenregal.


wtf?! 
ist sowas eigentlich nicht selbstverständlich?


ot: mich freut, dass morgen die woche rum ist und ein lustiges we bevorsteht


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

Das ich bald 100 Mbit habe


----------



## Squatrat (22. Juli 2010)

So ich habe heute Nacht wieder nicht geschlafen.

Das heißt ich habe von 3 Nächten in dieser Woche in einer geschlafen.

Also nur die von Dienstag auf Mittwoch.

Ist Kingston ein guter Hersteller von Arbeitspeicher?

/Edit: Ich dachte das wäre der Laber Thread.


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

dass ich morgen paintball spielen geh


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> So ich habe heute Nacht wieder nicht geschlafen.
> 
> Das heißt ich habe von 3 Nächten in dieser Woche in einer geschlafen.
> 
> ...



Sowas freut mich und es wäre reif für den Witze Thread 
Vielleicht solltest du dir doch die eine oder andere Stunde Schlaf gönnen. 

@T: Ein Film den ich heute Abend anschauen werde.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> @T: Ein Film den ich heute Abend anschauen werde.



28 Days Later?


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2010)

Den habe ich nicht und weiß auch nicht wo ich den so schnell herkriegen könnte. 

Ne, einen anderen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2010)

Die zwei Monitore laufen endlich so wie sie laufen sollen, irgendwie hats ewig gedauert es richtig hinzubekommen...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2010)

Das ich meinen alten 4400+ wieder gerade gebogen bekommen habe, also die Pins.^^


----------



## kuki122 (23. Juli 2010)

Dass mein Netbook endlich angekommen ist und ich meinen ersten Post damit hier verfassen darf.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen ein PC Spiel für 29,99€ gekauft und mittlerweile durchgespielt. Jetzt ist es seit n paar Tagen bei Ebay und hat schon 29,50€ erreicht


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## computertod (23. Juli 2010)

dass ich heute meine Entlassfeier hatte und in der Schule sogar Alkohol vernichten durfte. war aber leider gleich leer...
zudem kann mich die Schule jetzt am A... lecken


----------



## CentaX (23. Juli 2010)

Dass ich mich grade selber gepwned hatte und jetzt drüber lachen kann. 
Laptop ist ja jetzt praktisch der PC-Ersatz, wenn ich nur surfe, steht also auf dem PC, Monitor, Maus, Tastatur angeschlossen ... hab mal auf die Play-Taste meiner G15 gedrückt und geschaut, ob Winamp öffnet ... Ne, der sagt erstmal was von wegen, mit welchem Programm er die shell32.dll öffnen soll. Ich denk mir nur "hey, cool, dann öffnet Winamp ja echt!", klick also auf Winamp. Plötzlich vom Laptop ÜBLE KRATZGERÄUSCHE oO So, als wenn ne HDD richtig krass schleifen würde, unbeschreiblich. Ich krieg übel Panik ... Und merke dann, dass Winamp die shell32.dll abspielt und die Laptoplautsprecher an waren  Herrlich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juli 2010)

auch nicht schlecht

ich hab ab nächster Woche hoffentlich nen Ferienjob (wenn möglich noch länger)  an der Angel


----------



## Luigi93 (23. Juli 2010)

Das Lancool-Gehäuse ist endlich lieferbar .


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Juli 2010)

Noch 1,5 Stunden dann erstmal bis Montag Urlaub inklusive 5 Tage Koma


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2010)

Letzter Arbeitstag vorbei 

Auf zur Memory-Clear Party!! ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2010)

Nachher Grafikkartenkühler modden, so etwas macht immer voll viel Spaß


----------



## Menthe (24. Juli 2010)

Das ich mein iPhone 4 in den Händen halte.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

das NT is da! schatzis rechner funzt wieder! der alte kaputte grakalüfter is leiser wie der meiner 240 -.- ! aber der rechner geht erstma wieder! ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Juli 2010)

Loveparade Livestream - Ganzen nachmittag gute musik und ich muss nicht mal lieder einstellen oder so


----------



## Gast20141127 (24. Juli 2010)

Das man auch mit einer PS3 surfen kann, da das NT in meinem PC auch hinüber ist. 
Was mich verstänlicherweise wiederum weniger freut. 

...und das Rosberg den Schumi wieder mal gebügelt hat


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juli 2010)

Das mein Winamp wieder korrekt arbeitet, Videos auf dem Kopf sind nich so toll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Dass meine Frau den Kostenfaktor mit zu ihrer Freundin genommen hat und ich micht damit nicht rumschlagen muss.  
Saufen...


----------



## Amigo (26. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal wieder IN der Woche ausschlafen und was unternehmen, da 5 Tage Urlaub!


----------



## frEnzy (26. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich gerade total, da Eva Herman, die ehemalige Tagesschausprecherin, die wegen ihrer NS-Zeit-Äußerungen rausgeschmissen worden ist, sich mal wieder zu Wort gemeldet hat. Auf der Seite ihres Verlages hat sie ihre "erheiternden" Meinung zu den vielen Toten bei der Love Parade kundgetan: Sex- und Drogenorgie Loveparade: Zahlreiche Tote bei Sodom und Gomorrha in Duisburg - Kopp-Verlag

Die Frau ist echt nicht mehr ganz dicht  Aber immerhin kann man noch über sie lachen ^^


----------



## Bääängel (26. Juli 2010)

Dass endlich meine Machine Head Cd nach 10 Tagen angekommen ist.


----------



## frEnzy (26. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich auf meinen Urlaub in "Genitalien" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HTJnI-9AH4


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

hatte gerade meine 1. Fahrstunde.
man merkt auf jedenfall, dass ich schon ne weile Fahre


----------



## CentaX (27. Juli 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> hatte gerade meine 1. Fahrstunde.
> man merkt auf jedenfall, dass ich schon ne weile Fahre



Hatte meine erste vor 5 Tagen, von gestern bis Donnerstag täglich 3h Theorie ... Nächste Woche Mo-Mi. Diesen FR und nächsten Do+Fr sind schon Fahrstunden gebucht, freu mich da auch drauf


----------



## iceman650 (27. Juli 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich heut Abend wieder schön mit nem Kumpel PES zocken kann.
Das ist so ziemlich das chilligste wasses überhaupt nur gibt.....


----------



## Uziflator (27. Juli 2010)

Das ich wieder Videos auf YT gucken kann, dachte dass es am Codec oder am Treiber liegt war aber der Flashplayer der nich richtig wollte.


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

Das bald nach Hause gehen kann


----------



## FreshStyleZ (27. Juli 2010)

ferien und morgen muskelaufbau wieder 
war früher ein coach potato aber jetzt liebe ich sport


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2010)

Wochenende neue Maus bestellt, heute war das Paket da
Macht schon Spaß das Ding

Edit: Bosshoss


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juli 2010)

Meine Stereo-Anlage war zum Glück nur eine Woche zur Reparatur.
Konnte sie heute wieder abholen


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Juli 2010)

nur noch 10 tage nis bei uns im Dorf wieder richtig fett Kirmes ist. Und zwar (wie jedes Jahr) nicht so was olles mit ein paar Bierzelten und ner schießbude, sondern was *Richtiges*!!!


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2010)

Dass mir mein Opa Geld geschenkt hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2010)

Schade das ich keinen Opa mehr hab dir mir was schenken könnte......


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

Heut solls wieder ma regnen... zumindest bei uns...

Was mich daran freut?
-Nichts

Warum schreibe ich dann hier?
-Weil ich ne spontane Lan mit ein paar Kollegen geplant habe


----------



## thysol (28. Juli 2010)

Dass mir meine Mutter das Magazin "Stereoplay" als Souvenir aus Deutschland mitgebracht hat.


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

Glückliches Kerlchen heut, wa?^^ Erst Geld, jetzt Souvenirs^^

@T: Endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit zum Zocken.

@Anti-T: Zeit zu Ende


----------



## joraku (28. Juli 2010)

Jetzt fangen die Sommerferien an.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen die Sommerferien an.


 

Faules Schülerpack...


----------



## Outlaw15 (28. Juli 2010)

Das ich im Urlaub Internet hab


----------



## thysol (28. Juli 2010)

Dass Heute mein Epson Stylus Photo PX710W und 20 Blatt Epson Glossy Photo Paper angekommen sind.


----------



## Ahab (29. Juli 2010)

Dass ich auch meine letzte von 6 Semesterprüfungen bestanden habe!


----------



## joraku (29. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ahab.


----------



## nyso (29. Juli 2010)

Grad den Frozen-Q AGB günstig bekommen


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Juli 2010)

Mich freut dieses Epic-battle bei Amazon zwischen StarCraft Fans und StarCraft Hassern.


----------



## computertod (29. Juli 2010)

ich bekomm innerhalb des nächsten Monats Internetzugang in mein Zimmer


----------



## joraku (29. Juli 2010)

Mich freut übelst, dass heute die Grafikkarte von der Reperatur zurück ist (neue wurde geschickt^^) und Bad Company 2 endlich ohne Freezes läuft. Yeah - Endlich mal in 1680x1050 und auf Mittel mit 2xAA zocken.


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2010)

Dass ich endlich herausgefunden hab, wie ich den Basssound kriege, den ich möchte.
700€ Bass (Ibanez SR705TK) in nem Billigverstärker oder nem FETTEN im Proberaum, klingt einfach nur steril. Was tun? Morgen als erstes den Bass zum "klacken" bringen und n Bass Overdrive kaufen!
Behringer V-Tone Bass BDI21 Analog Modeling Preamp
Schlechte Firma, aber man höre sich mal das Metal Soundbeispiel an ... *.* Wenn mein Bass dann auch auf diesen Klang gebracht werden kann, bin ich wunschlos glücklich. Spiel nur noch selten, weil mir das Spielen keinen Spaß gemachth at, das ändert sich dann


----------



## herethic (3. August 2010)

Das Victoria 2 in elf Tagen rauskommt


----------



## boss3D (3. August 2010)

Nicht _gerade_, aber ich kann euch sagen, worauf ich mich schon wahnsinnig freue: Das neue Album von Linkin Park ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. August 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht _gerade_, aber ich kann euch sagen, worauf ich mich schon wahnsinnig freue: Das neue Album von Linkin Park ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



/sign

BTT: endlich neuen Handy-vertrag; Base FTW!!


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2010)

Noch einmal Probearbeiten und dann habsch den Vertrag in der Tasche


----------



## htcerox (3. August 2010)

@eumel: als was ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. August 2010)

Ach nix wildes, nur Pauschalkraft - was anderes geht beim Studium nicht, komme so aber mit allem drum und dran auf fast 1000€ und das nur für mich  (sprich kaum Ausgaben)


----------



## A3000T (4. August 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich ab morgen wieder einen richtigen Rechner habe und nicht mehr AMD´s Flickwerk nutzen muss.


----------



## zøtac (4. August 2010)

Mich freut, das mein Mainboard 2 Stunden nach der Bestellung bei DHL war und bald bei mir ist!


----------



## RedBrain (5. August 2010)

Die Preise zu vergleichen lohnt sich immer ^^

*Mein Konfiguration soll es so aussehen:*
AMD Athlon II X4 635
EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand"
ASRock Extreme3 (AM3, AMD 870)
4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit von GeIL ([FONT=&quot]GV34GB1333C9DC)
Sapphire HD 5770 1 GB Lite Retail ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]11163-02-20R)
CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced
Cougar CM 550
Western Digital WD6400AAKS
LG GH22NS50 (DVD-Brenner)

Kosten ohne Versand:
ALTERNATE: 691,83€
Home of Hardware: 662,46€
Planet One: 642,97 (andere Mainboard: MSI 870-A-G54)

Bei Planet One: Wenn der passende Mainboard ASRock Extreme3 da gewesen wäre, dann ist der Gesamtkosten unterhalb von 640€. 
[/FONT]


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

das ich endlich wieder mitmischen kann hier


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Das Battlefield 3 auf PC nur DX10 & 11 bekommt...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Battlefield 3 auf PC nur DX10 & 11 bekommt...


/sign


----------



## Bond2602 (5. August 2010)

Das ich _endlich_ nen Full HD TV für meine PS3 habe (Röhre suckt xD) und dass ich endlich nen vernünftigen Verstärker habe  *extremfreu*


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Was is ne PS3?


----------



## Bond2602 (5. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was is ne PS3?



Sone schwarze Box die man sich unter den Fernseher stellt weils schön aussieht!


----------



## Menthe (5. August 2010)

Cool n schwarzen Staubfänger


----------



## Bond2602 (5. August 2010)

(um nich OT zu werden, verpacke ich die Nächste Nachricht der Topic entsprechend : )

Ich freue mich, euch sagen zu können, dass ich die PS3 nur wegen der ganzen Exklusivtitel, die dafür rauskommen, habe, sonst spiele ich auch immer auf dem PC!


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

Das mein neuer Retrorechner rennt wie ne Wildsau.


----------



## joraku (5. August 2010)

Mich freut das ich die neue PCGH seit heute morgen in den händen halten darf.


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Das mein iPhone 4 Bumper verschickt wurde


----------



## thysol (6. August 2010)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das ich _endlich_ nen Full HD TV für meine PS3 habe (Röhre suckt xD) und dass ich endlich nen vernünftigen Verstärker habe  *extremfreu*



Welchen Verstaerker haste denn jetzt?


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2010)

@Equitas: was willste denn mit nem Apfelphone??


----------



## Menthe (6. August 2010)

Telefonieren, Surfen,.....

Und jetzt bitte keine Diskussion.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Mich freut grade total, das ich grade ne Mail mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen hab:
Ihre Sendun "Crosshair IV Formula" wird vorraussichtlich am 6.08.2010 bei ihnen eintreffen"


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

Das heute Freitag ist...  WE steht vor der Tür


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2010)

endlich hab ich es gefunden, das Konzert vom Rockpalast 79, Dire Straits, die beste Band seit jeher  und das auch noch in HD-Quali ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVDgZaOpYfA&feature=related


----------



## Menthe (8. August 2010)

Das ich heute Abend mit n paar Leuten in "Inception" gehe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

kannste wenn du den film gesehen hast sagen wie er so ist?


----------



## Menthe (8. August 2010)

Jop kann ich tun.

@Topic

Das ich die Karten für die Gamescom bezahlt habe


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

nächste woche gehts ab nach italien mitm mopped^^


----------



## A3000T (8. August 2010)

Roller wäre da stilsicherer.  

Na ja, ich prolle mich morgen mitm Auto zur Kur. Schwimmen, laufen, Frauen und was man sonst noch so alles zur geistigen und körperlichen Werterhaltung benötigt. 

PC mäßig freut mich, dass ich den "Mut" aufbrachte, mein XP gegen ME zu tauschen und meine Retrokiste doch sehr flott rennt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

jo is auch n roller, n 50er  aber mit 80ccm , versteht sich 
und ne Ape fährt auch noch mit, zum gepäck transportieren^^


----------



## Burkuntu (8. August 2010)

Das mein neues HTC Desire sooo hervorragend tut - geniales Spielzeug.
Das wird so warm, wie ein echter PC


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. August 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Das wird so warm, wie ein echter PC


Du musst mal mit einem K800i ins Internet gehen. ICQ eignet sich hier hervorragend. Das Teil wird so warm...


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. August 2010)

Bastel-PC: Windows Installation bricht immer wieder ab -> MemTest angeworfen mit Fehlerauswurf -> alle Riegel raus -> alle Riegel wieder rein -> Memtest angeworfen und keinerlei Fehler 

Technik die begeistert 

Edit: und, dass diese Woche vielleicht endlich mal meine Lüfter verfügbar sind


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. August 2010)

Installier endlich Starcraft II

Aber hab jetzt schon kein bock mehr drauf nach vielen vielen Jahren mir wieder die ganzen Taktiken einzuprägen und son kram und freu mich schon auf das ganze geflame und geganke am Anfang<3


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

Das mein "zotac" Schriftzug (also, noch nicht ausgeschmückt) fertig ist und (jaja eigenlob stinkt) richtig gut ausschaut


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

Das mein PC bald soweit fertig ist, es fehlen noch 1x 2GB RAM, Vista 64 Bit (kauf ich morgen), und evtl ein neues Case und ne neue HDD 
Gestern hab ich endlich meine geile Graka bekommen


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. August 2010)

PC läuft endlich nach gefühlten 12 Std., ist echt schön leise geworden


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

Ich hab vorgestern einen 32" TV bekommen. Mein erster Flachbild TV


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. August 2010)

Hardwareversand hat mein Paket verschickt. Endlich wider eine Maus mit intaktem Scrollrad!


----------



## Burkuntu (12. August 2010)

Bin heute die 750km in 2010 vollgelaufen - freue mich schon auf die 1000


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2010)

750km vollgelaufen.. ? pff, alle achtung 

ich freue mich, daß jetzt mein feierabend beginnt, 
und ganz besonders auf die jetztige vaporisation.. *g*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Bin heute die 750km in 2010 vollgelaufen - freue mich schon auf die 1000


Ich freu mich auf den Release des Nokia N8. Das hat GPS und einen Lagesensor - dann kann ich mit einer App Kilometer und Schritte zählen - und auch so Statistiken machen wie du.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Bin heute die 750km in 2010 vollgelaufen - freue mich schon auf die 1000


toll was bringt es dir sinnlos 1000 km durch die gegend zu latschen?  da fahr ich lieber die nächsten wochen nach italien mitm mopped, da bekomm ich mehr km in n paar tagen drauf als du im ganzen jahr 
zum thema: mich freut dass es vermutlich am samstag los geht nach bella italia ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2010)

Durch Moped fahren wirst du nicht sportlicher, verbrennst keine Kalorien, ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> ...verbrennst keine Kalorien, ...


Aber Benzin


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2010)

Wir hatten das grad im ICQ und ich dreh dir mal das Wort im Mund rum. Für deine vielen Tankfüllungen könntest du auch eine SSD und HD 5870 kaufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

für ne 5870 und ne SSD so wie du sie eine hast, kann ich ca. 11000 km fahren  das is schon ne gute strecke, im vergleich zu der, die du zu deiner 5870 ausm bett zum schreibtisch gehst  und diese strecke macht dich auch nicht wirklich sportlich


----------



## pain_suckz (13. August 2010)

Das das U2 Konzert gestern höllegeil war


----------



## Burkuntu (13. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den Release des Nokia N8. Das hat GPS und einen Lagesensor - dann kann ich mit einer App Kilometer und Schritte zählen - und auch so Statistiken machen wie du.


Meine Statistiken habe ich vor 2 Jahren mit dem Garmin Forerunner gemacht.
Ich laufe dieses Jahr ganz entspannt nur nach der Zeit


----------



## RapToX (13. August 2010)

das mein arbeitskollege ab nächster woche urlaub hat. somit hab ich zwei wochen OHNE nervtötendes radio vor mir. herrlich


----------



## MaN!aC (14. August 2010)

Mich freuts gerade das ich ein Marin Nail Trail inner Bucht geschossen habe 
Da kann ich mir einen schönen Klassiker aufbauen.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> Das das U2 Konzert gestern höllegeil war



Ein U2 Fan. U2 kommt ja schliesslich aus Irland.


----------



## kreids (14. August 2010)

meine bestellung bei Aquatunning.
so sieht meine bestellung aus.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/91a3ce9882182e472e780430b4854a95
dann ist endlich wieder ruhe im case
evtl klingelts ja schon morgen früh!

hehe


----------



## Shi (14. August 2010)

Mich freut, dass meine GTX 465 GOOD gar nicht so heiß wird: 80°C bei 49% Fanspeed... damit hat sie noch Reserven zum runterregeln


BTW für die meisten anderen: Unterschied das dass daß - Du hast Probleme mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung - dass das daß Fehler


----------



## CentaX (14. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass meine GTX 465 GOOD gar nicht so heiß wird: 80°C bei 49% Fanspeed... damit hat sie noch Reserven zum runterregeln
> 
> 
> BTW für die meisten anderen: Unterschied das dass daß - Du hast Probleme mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung - dass das daß Fehler



Hey Hans 
Dann muss "runterregeln" und "anderen" aber auch groß geschrieben werden


----------



## Shi (14. August 2010)

Crap, du hast mich erwischt


----------



## computertod (14. August 2010)

nächste Woche fahren wir irgendwann nach Speyer 
und dann am 30. nach Karpfham


----------



## zøtac (14. August 2010)

Samstag um 9:00, nächste Woche gehts für 2 Wochen in ein 5-Sterne Hotel nach Gran Canaria!
Direkt am Strand, Tennis, Fußball, eigenes Zimmer. Das wird ein Traum


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

Montag um 6:00 Uhr gehts für ne unbestimmte zeit auf n campingplatz nach Laggo di Como 
Direkt neben zelten, Alkohol, alkohol und n eigenes zelt. DAS wird geil


----------



## zøtac (14. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Montag um 6:00 Uhr gehts für ne unbestimmte zeit auf n campingplatz nach Laggo di Como
> Direkt neben zelten, Alkohol, alkohol und n eigenes zelt. DAS wird geil


4 Hotelbars und 3 Discos in der nähe, 1 Hotel eigene Disco


----------



## pain_suckz (18. August 2010)

...das ich gerade gesehen habe, das amdintel gesperrt ist !
Endlich Ruhe hier
Ein Hoch auf den, der das getan hat

p.s.: Weiß einer was er getan hat ?


----------



## TheRammbock (18. August 2010)

Das ich Feierabend habe.


----------



## computertod (19. August 2010)

dass ich endlich hier an meinem eigenen Rechner Internet habe


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

... dass ich morgen endlich Ersatz für meine defekte Maus bekomme - musste schon die Tasten vertauschen, um halbwegs arbeiten zu können.


----------



## joraku (19. August 2010)

Das ich gestern Inception gesehen habe.  Und am Samstag nach Köln fahre.


----------



## pain_suckz (19. August 2010)

Das morgen meine 470er kommt


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. August 2010)

- Samstags GC
- Jan Hegenberg Tickets bestellt (Herrje wie lange warte ich darauf schon )

naja das langt ja erstmal


----------



## SOADTony (19. August 2010)

Sonntag Gamescom mit Dad
Heut abend mein Kumpel zum Skate 3 zocken kommt und dazu ein paar Bier zu zischen


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

gleich zahnarzt termin..
oh ^^ falscher thread.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

... dass ich nicht zum Zahnarzt muss


----------



## Sesfontain (19. August 2010)

Samstag feiern


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

Dass das Wetter heute endlich geiler ist.


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

dass mein Auto endlich da ist


----------



## HolySh!t (20. August 2010)

Morgen gehts zur Gamescom :]


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

dass ich bald mehr bums in meim mopped hab dank nem neuen zylinder^^


----------



## Aaren (21. August 2010)

Dass ich meine Hardware endlich bestellen konnte


----------



## Sesfontain (21. August 2010)

von meinen eltern die erlaubnis bekommen gaaaaanz lange feiern zu dürfen


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... dass Vollmond ist (na ok, fast)


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2010)

Dass ich gleich ins Kino fahre und mir _Salt_ ansehe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerMitdemTeletubbyTanzt (24. August 2010)

Meinereiner freut sich auch!!!
Ich hab zwar gerader en paar Wochen den neuen Rechner aber wenn alles klappt denke ich daß ende nächste Woche der neue kommt..............mit etwas mehr Leistung.
Ein paar Ideen hab ich auch schon im Kopp................werden aber noch nicht verraten.

Gruß:

Steph


----------



## serafen (24. August 2010)

... ich freu' mich gerade *über die gelungene und originelle Promo* zu *"The Last Exorcism".
*
Hoffentlich wird der Film genauso vielversprechend wie *der Trailer* hoffen lässt! 

Lions Gate Films produziert bzw. vertreibt eigentlich ganz gute Filme - wäre einfach zu schön, endlich mal wieder einen soliden Gänsehautfilm anzuschauen


----------



## ghostadmin (25. August 2010)

Dass Alternate meine GraKa versendet hat. :>
Wenn Amazon jetzt noch mein Game versendet ist das Wochenende gerettet.


----------



## herethic (26. August 2010)

Das aller vorraussicht nach Morgen meine Bestellung bekommt.


----------



## HolySh!t (26. August 2010)

Das Morgen Kirmes hier inner Stadt anfängt.
Ganzen Wochenende Feiern und Diensatg wieder ersten Schultag, dass wird was


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. August 2010)

das mein neuer Zylinder (nach modrs fummeligem einbau) schön rund käuft


----------



## CentaX (26. August 2010)

Nächsten Mittwoch mini-Gig mit der Band


----------



## herethic (27. August 2010)

Das meine Bestellung gestern gekommen ist und dass XHotSniperX seinen Song gefunden hat.


----------



## computertod (27. August 2010)

dass mein Windowsupdate endlich funktioniert hat


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

dass es jetzt erstmal n Weißwurstfrühstück gibt


----------



## computertod (27. August 2010)

dass am Wochenende Sommerfest bei der Feuerwehr ist und es da am Sonntag vormittag auch Weißwurstfrühstück gibt.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Dass Heute meine Klipsch RB-81 verschickt wurden. (Porto-frei)


----------



## Nucleus (28. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> ... ich freu' mich gerade *über die gelungene und originelle Promo* zu *"The Last Exorcism".
> *
> Hoffentlich wird der Film genauso vielversprechend wie *der Trailer* hoffen lässt!
> 
> Lions Gate Films produziert bzw. vertreibt eigentlich ganz gute Filme - wäre einfach zu schön, endlich mal wieder einen soliden Gänsehautfilm anzuschauen



Jetzt freue ich mich auch auf den Film und hoffe das Selbe


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

Sturmfreie Bude bis 17 Uhr^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

Jawoll, heute is endlich die Sommerpause von TV Total rum. Endlich wieder was gescheites im fernsehen 
Ach ja, Sommerpause von Domian is auch rum, is auch ganz lustig immer


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. August 2010)

Karten für Silvester in der Lanxess Arena mit den Bläck Fööss gekauft. Das wird die ultra PARTEY!!!


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

Dass mixxed up entsperrt ist.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. September 2010)

Mein Pioneer P88 RSII, wird wohl den meisten hier nichts sagen


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Mein Pioneer P88 RSII, wird wohl den meisten hier nichts sagen



Was ist denn mit dem?


----------



## Bääängel (2. September 2010)

Dass die Ignorer-Liste so wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## RedBrain (2. September 2010)

Letze Woche habe ich mein Auto vollgetankt.

1086 Kilometer bei 51,26 Liter -> *4,72L* auf 100km ^^

bis der Tank leer ist (Tankinhalt max. 60 Liter) -> ~1271 Kilometer

Nissan Almera 1.5dCi


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. September 2010)

Hmm... und ich hab mich gefreut als mein Bus knapp unter 20L/100km verbraucht hat


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (2. September 2010)

...das mein IPhone 4 in der nächsten Stunde zugestellt werden sollte =D


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2010)

Mein neues ASRock 939 Dual SATA2 schafft ohne Modding nen Referenztakt von 335 und steuert den RAM ohne Probleme mit 2-2-2-5 an - einfach genial das Teil  Da steckt noch viel Potenzial drin.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

Dass meine Klipsch RB-81 Heute angekommen sind.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (3. September 2010)

Dass ich endlich wieder einen Job hab.


----------



## -NTB- (3. September 2010)

Mein Guter Morgen Kaffee


----------



## Clonemaster (3. September 2010)

Hab mein Traumgehäuse gefunden, leider muss ich da noch etwas sparen... >.<
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-X900R TYR Super-Case Midi-Tower - red


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Termin für ein Bewerbungsgespräch. 
Wenn alles glatt läuft, werde ich bald bei DHL als Verlader arbeiten - neben der Schule.


----------



## Bääängel (4. September 2010)

Dass die IFA 2010 toll war und dass ich ne Blue Ray abstauben konnte. 


Aber ich habe kein Blue ray abspielfähhiges Medium


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Dass die IFA 2010 toll war und dass ich ne Blue Ray abstauben konnte.
> 
> 
> Aber ich habe kein Blue ray abspielfähhiges Medium




Dann schenk sie mir.


----------



## Bääängel (4. September 2010)

Nöööö, werd mir vllt. ein Blue Ray Laufwerk fürn Pc holen, mal schauen. Scheint sich ja zu rehabilitieren.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem?



Das ist endlich gekommen und wurde natürlich sofort von mir verbaut
Saugeil das Teil

greetz


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

mich freut dass morgen mein erster arbeitstag ist, und ich dann regelmäßig gutes geld bekomme ^^


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

Das ich endlich zum Markplatz darf und das ich passend dazu 10€ mehr fürs Zeitungen austragen bekomm ab nächsten Monat


----------



## Nucleus (7. September 2010)

* Murderdolls* live 

am Donnerstag in Stuttgart


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. September 2010)

Ich habe meinen Job sicher!
Ein guter Freund wird auch da arbeiten, wo ich arbeiten werde (DHL).


----------



## Nucleus (7. September 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> * Murderdolls* live
> 
> am Donnerstag in Stuttgart



Die Tickets sind da!


----------



## Pikus (7. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Job sicher!
> Ein guter Freund wird auch da arbeiten, wo ich arbeiten werde (DHL).



Falls du Post ( insbesondere Päckchen) ausliefern solltest, in welcher stadt? 

@T dass ich endlich das HDD-Case von Kaspar bezahlt habe und er es hoffentlich bald losschickt!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. September 2010)

Ich verlade im Paketzentrum Pakete vom LKW aufs Fließband und anders rum (abends, neben der Schule).
Mit Auslieferung habe ich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pikus (7. September 2010)

Schade. Hättest ja sonst für ein paar leute hier einen Turbo einlegen können (gegen entschädigung, versteht sich)


----------



## Tobucu (8. September 2010)

Das ich die besätigung habe das meine seit drei Wochen bestellte Grafikkarte auf dem weg zu mir ist.


----------



## pain_suckz (8. September 2010)

Das just in diesem Moment ein Techniker von Kabel De. meine 32er Leitung installiert


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. September 2010)

Wie hab ich mich damals gefreut... und noch mehr hab ich mich gefreut als über Dlan nur 6k ankahmen :|


----------



## Janny (8. September 2010)

Das heute mein Gehäuse angekommen ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Wie hab ich mich damals gefreut... und noch mehr hab ich mich gefreut als über Dlan nur 6k ankahmen :|


Mich freut, dass ich WLAN habe und auch jederzeit ein LAN-Kabel legen könnte. Und ich bin Happy, weil ich DLAN noch nie sehen, anrühren oder gar benutzen musste.


----------



## computertod (8. September 2010)

dass meine 2 PCGH Ausgaben endlich da sind.


----------



## Menthe (8. September 2010)

Das "Black Hawk Down" auf BluRay verschickt wurde.


----------



## Bääängel (8. September 2010)

Dass mehrere Lehrer nächste Woche ausfallen. 
Dass meine Erkältung sich verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. September 2010)

15P (= 1+) in der Englisch-HÜ


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. September 2010)

Das meine neue Sig + Profilbold nun fertig sind 

Gimp 2.6.1 64 Bit


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

die signatur stimmt aber nicht ganz, die 5770 wird weiter mit dem Namen "ATI" geführt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die signatur stimmt aber nicht ganz, die 5770 wird weiter mit dem Namen "ATI" geführt


 
So´n Mist!
Und ich dachte ich wäre damit total Up-to-Date


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

@maniac: jo, is auch n ziemlicher mist das ganze umlabeling^^
@topic: ich hab endlich gefunden wo man die Domian-sendungen downloaden kann (auf der offiziellen seite, hab ich vorher nie gefunden^^)


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2010)

Dass die Glotze nicht mehr geht und jetzt eindlich ein Flachbildfernseher + FullHD herkommt.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (9. September 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> eindlich


Das Wort "eindlich"


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

Das ich morgen frei hab!


----------



## Trinar (9. September 2010)

Noch 30 min arbe... ähm.... anwesend sein, dann Betriebsausflug und morgen frei


----------



## Menthe (9. September 2010)

Das heute "Black Hawk Down" auf BluRay angekommen ist.


----------



## Wopkal (9. September 2010)

Das ich in 17 Minuten, Feierabend mache!


----------



## Tobucu (9. September 2010)

Das heute mein Paket mit neuer Grafikkarte und Motherboard angekommen ist.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. September 2010)

Ich freue mich auf ein cooles Konzert.


----------



## Hardwell (10. September 2010)

gleich feierabend


----------



## Janny (10. September 2010)

Das 4 Unterrichtsstunden ausgefallen sind !  *g*


----------



## pain_suckz (10. September 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf ein cooles Konzert.



Da wünsch ich Dir vielllllll Spaß ! 
Ich war in Hannover und kann nur sagen, das war der absolute Hammer


----------



## Blutstoff (10. September 2010)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> Da wünsch ich Dir vielllllll Spaß !
> Ich war in Hannover und kann nur sagen, das war der absolute Hammer


 
Vielen Dank!
War letztes Jahr bereits in Gelsenkirchen dabei und muss einfach noch nach München.


----------



## Nucleus (11. September 2010)

Mich freut, dass das Murderdolls-Konzert vorgestern absolut genial war und meine Erwartungen um Längen übertroffen hat.

In der zweiten/dritten Reihe lässt es sich auch gut rocken zu ner derbst geilen Band


----------



## Trinar (14. September 2010)

Dass ich mir gleich als Ersatz für meine Radeon (nur Ärger gehabt) eine neue GraKa aussuchen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2010)

Gerade B-Führerschein Prüfung geschafft ...  

Am Montag kommt dann A dran.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FrozenBoy (15. September 2010)

Mein Urlaub, dann hab ich Zeit für Freunde und zum Zocken


----------



## computertod (15. September 2010)

Theoretische Führerscheinprüfung fürs Auto bestanden und mein neues Board ist da.


----------



## iceman650 (15. September 2010)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2011. 
Das werden wieder über 250Std, obwohl ich mit der Dribbelei noch nicht ganz durchsteige, komme einfach nicht mit Robben etc. an Xavi vorbei, die lassen mich locker auflaufen.


----------



## Pikus (15. September 2010)

Dass meine Englischarbeit super einfach war, obwohl ich garnicht gelernt habe


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. September 2010)

32 MBit/s


----------



## computertod (16. September 2010)

ich bekomme sagenhafte 212€ Bafög


----------



## Janny (17. September 2010)

Jetzt ab zur Arbeit! UND DANN, ist Wochenendeee


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2010)

Ich freu mich dass ich endlich die 2500er Marke geknackt hab!


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Das die 460er wie die Sau geht ....

Und das ich gleich eine 450er bekomme


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (17. September 2010)

Das ich mir endlich nen Flachmann...ähmm Flachbildfernseher gegönnt hab!
HD-Fernsehen kann kommen.


----------



## Bääängel (17. September 2010)

Dasss endlich das neue Disturbed Album bei mir angekommen ist udn, dass endlich mein BeQuiet Silent wings pure angekommen ist.


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Nach einer Bauchmuskelzerrung (böse, böse...) konnte ich nach fast einer Woche heute das erste Mal wieder laufen.

Zur Einstimmung bin ich nur knapp die Hälfte meiner gewohnten Strecke gelaufen... man muss es beim Wieder-Anfangen nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## joraku (17. September 2010)

Als ich den ersten Satz gelesen habe, kam es für mich so rüber als könntest du überhaupt nicht mehr laufen. 

Es freut mich, dass die erste Schulwoche rum ist, im neuen Schuljahr die Klassezusammensetzung wieder perfekt ist und das jetzt WE ist.


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Oh nee 

Im Ländle sagt man halt laufen statt joggen


----------



## Clonemaster (17. September 2010)

Folgendes: Betriebsausflug Nürnberg Fürth. Auserdem im Hotel-> FSV Frankfurt.
Eben schalt ich TV ein, Bundesliga - Greuther Fürth : FSV Frankfurt. 

Heute Vormittag stand noch der ganze FSV mit mir vorm Hotel während wir auf
Taxi warten und jetzt bin ich daheim und seh die Mannschaft im TV


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. September 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Nach einer Bauchmuskelzerrung (böse, böse...) konnte ich nach fast einer Woche heute das erste Mal wieder laufen.
> 
> Zur Einstimmung bin ich nur knapp die Hälfte meiner gewohnten Strecke gelaufen... man muss es beim Wieder-Anfangen nicht gleich übertreiben


autsch?! wie haste den gemacht?


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Seit einigen Wochen trainiere ich ziemlich hart um in Form zu kommen.

An einem Tag laufen, am nächsten Tag Muskelaufbau, dann wieder laufen, usw.
Das Ganze ist gepaart mit einer ziemlich radikalen Diät.

Naja, jedenfalls hatte ich es mit den Situps übertrieben und mir dabei einen linken Bauchmuskel gezerrt, dass ich teilweise Schwierigkeiten hatte mich aufzustellen, wenn ich saß, oder gerade zu laufen. Ans Joggen war also leider nicht zu denken.

Jetzt sind die Beschwerden zum Glück weg und ich konnte mein Training wieder aufnehmen


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. September 2010)

Heute, nach fast nem halben Jahr pause, endlich wieder zurück: Schlag den Raab!


----------



## RapToX (19. September 2010)

grade css mit einem betrunkenen holländer gespielt. göttlich


----------



## iceman650 (19. September 2010)

Mich freut, dass bis nächsten Sommer hier 16k DSL aufm Kaff vorhanden ist. 
Danke an die CDU und unsren (übrigens sehr coolen) CDU-Bürgermeister.  

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. September 2010)

Mich freut, dass ice bald Steam richtig nutzen kann. Vielleicht können wir ihn dann ja doch bekehren.


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2010)

Bin zwar kein BvB Fan:

ABER SCHALKE HAT VERLOREN!!


----------



## Nucleus (19. September 2010)

Gerade eben beim Laufen hatte ich voll die Glücksgefühle... Joggen macht echt süchtig


----------



## nulchking (19. September 2010)

Morgen voll der chillige Schultag:
3-4 Englisch
8-9 Physik
und den Rest dazwischen danach und davor frei


----------



## iceman650 (19. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ice bald Steam richtig nutzen kann. Vielleicht können wir ihn dann ja doch bekehren.


Never ever....

@T: S04 hat mal richtig gegen den BVB verkackt^^


@Grell unter mir: Ach ja, der letzte platz ist auch wichtig, falls die da am Ende der Saison noch sind, feier ich mal richtig ab. xD


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (20. September 2010)

Der Derbysieg für Borussia Dortmund
und das Schei**e 04 da ist wo's hingehört : Auf dem letzten Tabellenplatz


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. September 2010)

Erstklassiges Konzert in Köln und ne live Vorstellung von einem Mädeln von Videorama gabs obendrauf


----------



## CentaX (22. September 2010)

Dass grad alles super läuft, schulisch zwar mit Prioritäten, ich mich aber auch alles in allem nicht beklagen kann 
Außerdem kommt heute wohl ein neues Stimmgerät an, dann kann ich das alte, gehasste, erstmal zur Seite packen ;D
Und mein Bass, der Ibanez SR, klingt einfach so unbeschreiblich geil mit diesem kleinem Zusatz, einem Overdrive .. Dass das so nen heftigen Unterschied macht, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Klingt jetzt, wie er aussieht, einfach nur böse


----------



## Mischk@ (22. September 2010)

Das mein 260er Betatreiber eine Verbesserung des Spiel gebracht hat...


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

das heute endlich die sidewinder x6 eingetroffen ist!

verdammt ist die geil!


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2010)

Das heute der letzte Arbeitstag der Woche ist, und ich morgen frei hab.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

wieso wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2010)

Überstundenabbau


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

aso...

kann mich noch erinnern, hatte früher auch jeden freitag frei....


das warens schöne zeiten!^^


----------



## Janny (23. September 2010)

Das ich feierabend hab und das schöne Wetter!


----------



## Fl_o (23. September 2010)

Das ich "nur" noch 2h20min Arbeiten muss


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2010)

Dass ich mir gerade mein erstes Auto gekauft habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (23. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass ich mir gerade mein erstes Auto gekauft habe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Klingt gut, was für eins? 

Dass ich grad nem Menschen nen ziemlich Gefallen getan hab, hat die Schule gewechselt und haben uns seitdem nur einmal ne Minute oder so gesehen. Treff sie heute auf meinem Heimweg vonner Schule, geht zur Fahrstunde, dacht ich mir, 14:30 fängt ihre Fahrstunde bestimmt an (ist ja überall iwie so mit den Zeiten ;D), also 15:50 vorbei? Ok, dann 15:45 an ihrer Fahrschule gewesen, seh sie, wie sie mitm Auto - mich angrinsend! - aus der Ausfahrt fährt - denkste, ihre Fahrstunde hat da ANGEFANGEN! 
17:10 kam sie dann wieder, haben so 20 mins miteinander verbracht, war zwar mega viel Aufwand, aber das wars wert.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. September 2010)

Dass ich so ausführlich in der Arcania News erwähnt werde. 

Gothic 4-Demo: Die ersten PCGH-Leser spielen bereits - Update: 20 neue User-Screenshots - gothic 4 arcania


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Klingt gut, was für eins?


Schau im Auto-Thread vorbei ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## HolySh!t (23. September 2010)

Das ich grade in Afterlife war.
Sowas von geil und das 3d kam auch derbe gut raus


----------



## taks (23. September 2010)

Ich bin betrunken


----------



## herethic (23. September 2010)

Ist doch noch garnicht Wochenende!?


----------



## Janny (24. September 2010)

Letzter Arbeitstag, dann Wochenende


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2010)

Das die Gothic 4 demo jetzt wieder lädt, nachdem sie gestern abend bei 72% einfach keine verbindung zum server mehr hatte... Dafür lädt sie jetzt mit 400Kbit/s mehr


----------



## copi (24. September 2010)

Das mein Win 7 Leistungsindex jetz bei 7.7 liegt und ALLES so funzt wie es soll...
hmmm...
Mir ist langweilig, was tune ich jetz?


----------



## Menthe (24. September 2010)

Das endlich F1 2010 da ist


----------



## Janny (24. September 2010)

Heute abend Party mit meinen Jungs!


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. September 2010)

ab nächster Woche mit meinem bruder in eine Eigene Bude... und ich bin 17


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. September 2010)

heute mal wieder pumpen


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. September 2010)

Gleich kommts Nachtrennen aus Singapur!


----------



## CentaX (26. September 2010)

Hört sich dumm an  Aber dass DR Strings neue Saitensätze vorgestellt hat, mit ner farbigen, auf UV-Licht reagierende Neon-Ummantelung. Ich werd garantiert nen orangenen Satz für meine ebenfalls orangene Schecter kaufen, um auszuprobieren, ob die Ummantelung hält, was sie verspricht - wenn sie den Ton irgendwie abdämpft, ist die Technologie für mich gestorben ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

Dass es gerade Mamas Kuchen gab.


----------



## Lee (28. September 2010)

@CentaX

Das sieht genial aus 

Mich freut gerade, dass mein kleines Remotedesktop Projekt perfekt funktioniert hat und ich jetzt endlich wieder eine richtige Soundkarte benutzen kann ohne auf die Bequemlichkeit meines Notebooks verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Pikus (28. September 2010)

Dass Pommes wieder Normal ist


----------



## taks (28. September 2010)

Morgen sollte mein Notebook da sein


----------



## Tobucu (28. September 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Dass Pommes wieder Normal ist


Seit wann ist der Normal


----------



## omega™ (28. September 2010)

Rechner entkernt und joar Notlösung auf Granit funzt

Siehe Thread


----------



## joraku (29. September 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der Normal



Seit wann ist der nicht Normal? 

@T: Am WE ist Party.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. September 2010)

Noch zwei mal schlafen bis Wochenende


----------



## Bääängel (29. September 2010)

Nur ncoh anderhalb Wocehn bis Herbstferien


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2010)

samstag!
das wird so der übertrieben geniale tag


----------



## computertod (30. September 2010)

dass ich ein vernünftiges Ersatzhandy hab: SE K800i von meinem Cousa


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2010)

Das ich morgen frei hab


----------



## computertod (30. September 2010)

dass mein E4300 jetzt mit 3Ghz läuft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2010)

dass ich schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren keinen E4300 mehr ertragen muss. Quadcore FTW!


----------



## ghostadmin (30. September 2010)

Noch einmal schlafen bis Wochenende


----------



## TheGamler (30. September 2010)

Von 8.-10.10 gehts endlich wieder zum snowboarden yeeahh! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtuLRrVf5Uk


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. September 2010)

Dass der lokale Dealer ab jetzt auch PEGI Versionen führt


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2010)

mich freut, dass ich gerade den masterplan entwickelt hab


----------



## Maaarc (30. September 2010)

Ich freue mich über meinen neuen PC. i5-760, GTX 470, T3eH9.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2010)

Morgen Schulfrei


----------



## Menthe (30. September 2010)

Ab Montag Berufsschule 


(Nein, nicht falscher Thread)


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2010)

hmm, berufsschule find ich ziemlich öde, bin viel lieber im betrieb 

@T: Neuer TV grade bestellt und neuer reciver auch grad bestellt, bald bin ich von meiner treuen 50cm-Röhre erlöst


----------



## iceman650 (1. Oktober 2010)

Gleich kommt meine Mum und bringt mir Pakete von PES11 und "Clapton" von Eric Clapton. Morgen kommt eine DVD von Eric Clapton. Das wird fett.


----------



## CentaX (1. Oktober 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Gleich kommt meine Mum und bringt mir Pakete von PES11 und "Clapton" von Eric Clapton. Morgen kommt eine DVD von Eric Clapton. Das wird fett.



Aha, also doch! 

Dass ich jetzt Wochenende hab. Ok, morgen noch ne Leistungsklausur schreiben, weil unsere Schule von der Organisation her einfach nur MIST ist ...  Aber immerhin keine ewig langen HAs, die ich machen muss.

Mich freut außerdem: Dass ich meinen Gitarren-Fortschritt so toll merke, Bass auch


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## Nucleus (1. Oktober 2010)

Chaos Rising wurde heute verschickt


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt schon zu Haus!


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2010)

Ferien


----------



## Tobucu (1. Oktober 2010)

Das ich morgen nach der Arbeit einen drauf machen werde
wurd auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2010)

wer schafft schon am samstag


----------



## Nucleus (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe überlebt...


----------



## Tobucu (1. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wer schafft schon am samstag


Da gibt das mehr arme Schweine als du denkst.
Ich hoffe das ich Nachmittags fertig bin. 
Und dann ist Wochenende UnD Party angesagt.


----------



## computertod (1. Oktober 2010)

jetzt dann und morgen Abend Nachfeier von Festen -> "Fressgelage"


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Dass wir auf der B.O.S. neue Laptops bekommen - und zwar diesmal gescheite!


----------



## computertod (2. Oktober 2010)

was sind für dich gescheite? Hackbooks?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Acer-Teile mit Intel Core i3 und 4GB RAM - im Vergleich zu denen, was wir auf der BFS bekommen haben, eine Wohltat.


----------



## computertod (2. Oktober 2010)

mh, was waren denn das auf der BFS für welche?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Billige HP-Dinger mit Intel Core 2 Duo T5000er mit nur einem GB RAM die 1. fürchertlich lahm waren und 2. man sich die Finger verbrannt hatte, wenn man in die Nähe der Lüftungsschlitze gekommen ist.


----------



## Burkuntu (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe soeben mit Sicherheit die 1000km in 2010 vollgejoggt (5km die halbe Stunde gerechnet)
Mit realistischeren 5,2km/h sind es immerhin schon 1040km


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

nächste woche is der PDC World Grand prix! Endlich wieder ein gescheites turnier


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Oktober 2010)

Gerade das grässliche Grünzeug vom Balkon entfernt.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Oktober 2010)

Borussia Dortmund - Bayern 2 : 0 
Schöner kann ein Sonntagabend garnicht sein!
Heja BVB...


----------



## zøtac (3. Oktober 2010)

Steam wird mir immer Sympatische, mir is grad aufgefallen das man da mit Paysafecard bezahlen kann


----------



## -NTB- (4. Oktober 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Borussia Dortmund - Bayern 2 : 0
> Schöner kann ein Sonntagabend garnicht sein!
> Heja BVB...




joar, das erfreute mich sehr am Nachmittag

jetzt erfreut mich ahabs idee

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-art-oder-zeigt-her-eure-dreckschleudern.html


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich freu mich das mein neuer rechner eigentlich so hinhaut wie ich ihn mir bestellt habe...nur ein neuer cpu lüfter fehlt ;D


----------



## püschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ich meine Mathe-Klausur gut hinter mich gebracht hab 
Aber BWL ist am Mittwoch dran


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Klausuren zurück -> Zwei mal 1.0


----------



## Pikus (4. Oktober 2010)

zweimal 1.0 Punkte? 

@T: ich freu mich, dass in einer woche ferien sind


----------



## püschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> @T: ich freu mich, dass in einer woche ferien sind



/sign

Ich freue mich, dass ich morgen 5 Schulstunden im Computerraum in der Schule hocke. Obwohl n bisschen eintönig isses schon


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Machete gesehen, verdaaaammt is der Film geil


----------



## taks (5. Oktober 2010)

Nach einer Stunde überlegen endlich der WoW Login wieder in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## joraku (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich wurde von EA zur offenen Beta von MoH ausgewählt! 
Yeah! Cool, extra eine E-Mail gekriegt.

Na toll und jetzt?


----------



## Sanger (5. Oktober 2010)

Was soll das den für ein THEMA hier sein???


----------



## Pikus (5. Oktober 2010)

Sanger schrieb:


> Was soll das den für ein THEMA hier sein???



hier kannst du schreiben, worüber du dich in diesem moment freust


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab heute erfahren, dass ich für die GANZE Zeit meiner Ausbildung (schon seit 2008) Fahrtkostenerstattung bekomme.
Anfangs hats geheißen, nur mit ÖPNV, also nicht drum gekümmert.
Jetzt heißts "Auch wer mit dem Auto kommt"
Personalabteilung hat gemeint, wird ab Anfang Ausbildung rückerstattet.

Dürften so 1500€ auf einen Batzen werden 

(Dafür geht gleich was für die Winterreifen drauf


----------



## pain_suckz (6. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Endlich Machete gesehen, verdaaaammt is der Film geil




Gesehn ?? Wo ??
Will auch

@T Das in zwei Stunden Feierabend is


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

Das die Rekruten einen Block weiter dasselbe durchmachen wie ich vor ner ewigkeit


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Das es nur noch 2h bis Feierabend sind.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das es nur noch 2h bis Feierabend sind.



90 min.


----------



## computertod (6. Oktober 2010)

morgen abend wieder Fahrstunde und nächste Woche Donnerstag praktische Prüfung

€: und das mit meinem E4300 € 3Ghz Mafia II CPU PhysX auf Mittel sogar einigermaßen flüssig läuft


----------



## joraku (6. Oktober 2010)

Dann nächste Woche viel Glück!  

Am WE zwei Geburtstagspartys zu denen ich eingeladen bin.  (Mh, wann soll ich dann nur HA machen?


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2010)

am montag morgen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2010)

Endlich habe ich die letzte Arbeit vor den Herbstferien hinter mir.  Und sie lief sogar relativ gut.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich die letzte Arbeit vor den Herbstferien hinter mir.  Und sie lief sogar relativ gut.




Dito. 

Stellungnahme mit fast 500 Wörtern geschrieben.


----------



## Pikus (7. Oktober 2010)

Das kann ich auch untersschreiben 
außerdem ist endlich mein paket angekommen


----------



## Janny (7. Oktober 2010)

Das mein neuer Monitor da ist !


----------



## -NTB- (8. Oktober 2010)

YouTube - gay pimp 0190 ad


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Das heute endlich Freitag ist! 

@ Janny

Welcher denn?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Oktober 2010)

Ferien! 
Jetzt habe ich viel Zeit für Sport, Zocken, etc. Und ich kann endlich jeden Tag (bis auf Sonntag) arbeiten, sofern DHL jeden Tag Arbeit braucht.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## Lyran (8. Oktober 2010)

Ferien und heute LAN


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ferien und Sonntag LAN... und am montag hab ich geburtstag


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ferien und Sonntag LAN... und am montag hab ich geburtstag



LOL - Ich hab auch am Montag geburtstag


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab erst am 20. ...
dafür darf ich an meinem B-Day dann schon autofahren


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2010)

joa.... ich auch *genatzt* XD


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich net, ich werd erst 16


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich net, ich werd erst 16




Du Glücklicher, ich werd erst nächstes Jahr 16. 


Mich freut, dass ich Ferien habe und in dieser Zeit mir jede Menge Filme rein pfeifen werde.


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

Mich freut, das ferien sind und ich zusätzlich 16 werde... jetzt gehts los


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2010)

Naja die meißten die ich kenne sind schon länger 18. Ich musste schon immer ein bisschen länger warten


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ging mir genauso, besonders in der schule... das war der vorteil beim sitzenbleiben


----------



## Tobucu (8. Oktober 2010)

Das jetzt das Wochende anfängt.  Party on.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal sind aber auch die 18-Jährigen gef***t, während die 16- und 17-Jährigen chillen können. Beispielsweise werde ich oft zur Tanke geschickt, um Tabak zu kaufen.


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir würd der gar nicht am ziel ankommen


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ferien!!!


----------



## Tobucu (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Jever_Pilsener
Und das Freut dich???


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Oktober 2010)

Nein, es war aber ein Kommentar zu der hier gestellten These, dass die älteren (16, 18, etc.) es immer besser haben.


----------



## Tobucu (8. Oktober 2010)

Ach so
@ Topic
Das Deutschland gewonnen hat.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (8. Oktober 2010)

DEUTSCHLAND vs. Türkiye 3 : 0 

Die Arcania - A Gothic tale Demo.
Das sonnige Wetter.
Jetzt eine woche Urlaub...
Und das es mir gelungen ist den Schlitten meiner Colt 2009 Rail Concept zu verchromen...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2010)

8500 Posts.


----------



## RapToX (9. Oktober 2010)

das der zweit pc dank eines neuen be quiet silentwings pure nun wieder deutlich leiser ist und sich der ausbau auf 4gb bzw. 3,5gb deutlich auf die leistung ausgewirkt hat. sehr schön


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Oktober 2010)

Ferien! Heut abend gibts dvd abend


----------



## Janny (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ich nun auch endlich Win7-Benutzer bin.


----------



## zøtac (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab 100€ verdient


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2010)

Ein Crysis-Wars-Mitspieler mehr: mich


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ich nun endlich VDSL(60000) habe


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2010)

sehr gutes wochenende gehabt


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2010)

dass taylor gestern richtig eins aufn sack bekommen hat und im halbfinale ausgeschieden is!!!
Aber das  Match war ja kriminell^^


----------



## Pikus (11. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich seit 45 minuten 16 bin


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Dass ich seit 45 minuten 16 bin


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 


BTT:

Das zur Abwechslung mal gutes Wetter ist, und der Kaffee schmeckt!


----------



## Nucleus (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Tomatensaft mit Meersalz ausm Aldi schmeckt ja saugeil!


----------



## maxpower1984 (11. Oktober 2010)

das ich seit 4 stunden weiß das ich nach ner langen durststrecke wieder arbeit hab


----------



## Sanger (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich freu mich das ich morgen wieder den ganzen Tag arbeiten darf


----------



## kreids (12. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich über  einen aufgeräumten schreibtisch,das dringend nötig war.
und ich freue mich das ich endlich kabelkanäle lege damit das ganze kabel vom pc aus den augen sind.habe lange gebraucht bis ich dazu überwunden habe.

mfg


----------



## Sanger (12. Oktober 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> ich freu mich über  einen aufgeräumten schreibtisch,das dringend nötig war.
> und ich freue mich das ich endlich kabelkanäle lege damit das ganze kabel vom pc aus den augen sind.habe lange gebraucht bis ich dazu überwunden habe.
> 
> mfg



Würd ich auch gerne machen nur blöderweise bin ich zu oft auf lans das es sich lohnen würde sich Kabelkanäle anzuschaffen.


----------



## Sanger (12. Oktober 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Der Tomatensaft mit Meersalz ausm Aldi schmeckt ja saugeil!



Nein tut er nicht, der Tomatensaft ausm ALDI ist ekelhaft....


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Oktober 2010)

mich freut, dass ich die geniale Idee hatte, morgen nachmittag einen schokoladen-ess nachmittag zu machen


----------



## JC88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Mich freut, dass heute mein letzter Arbeitstag vorm Urlaub ist...5 Tage ausschlafen....luxus


----------



## kreids (12. Oktober 2010)

mich freut das ich fertig bin mit dem ganzen kabelsalat!
siehe pics
sorry für die miese quali,meine digicam ist müll.
mir fehlt nur noch ne verlängerung für den monitor,brauche noch ein neues 120hz kabel.

mfg


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

Das meine maus doch noch funzt, obwohl ich sie als tot gedacht habe... naja, nicht jede maus übersteht eine Bier-dusche auf ner LAN


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Oktober 2010)

Mich freut, dass wir bald einen neuen 42" Full HD Fernseher von Phillips haben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2010)

LAN freut mich


----------



## Pikus (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Windows 7 eindlich läuft  und endlich die vollen 4GB RAM nutzten 

ich feier mich grad voll


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2010)

ich morgen frei hab


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Oktober 2010)

morgen is schon wieder donnerstag


----------



## Tobucu (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab Feierabend, darauf erstmal ein Bier


----------



## JC88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das das Obsidian 700D bald bald bei mir steht...


----------



## Sanger (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ich endlich wieder von der Arbeit zurück bin und ein wenig im PCGH forum rumschreiben darf.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2010)

Das mein neuer Gulfi besser als der alte ist


----------



## iceman650 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dass mixxed_ups Sprachsteuerung grad nen Fail produziert hat: 
Er wollte sagen, dass er sich was Süßes holt, es kam dann aber raus, dass er sich Syphillis holt.
Made my day xD

(ja, mixxed_up weiß davon, dass ich das Poste und hat nichts dagegen )


----------



## Tobucu (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ich morgen die eiserne Reserve nach füllen sollte.
Besser wärs, die Woche ist noch lang.


----------



## Janny (15. Oktober 2010)

Das ich endlich Feierabend habe. Wurd auch zeit, bin total kaputt ..


----------



## computertod (15. Oktober 2010)

dass meine Eltern mir unbedingt mein neues Handy zahlen wollen


----------



## Pikus (15. Oktober 2010)

Dass meine Kaltlichtkathoden da sind


----------



## Tobucu (15. Oktober 2010)

Morgen noch arbeiten, dann Sontag frei.
An nähste woche mag ich noch nicht denken.


----------



## The_Freak (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hab heute geburtstag 
Bin jetzt endlich 17


----------



## Pikus (16. Oktober 2010)

HGW 

@T: Dass ich gestern bei meiner Bday-feier einen Himuro bekommen habe und mein PC jetzt flüsterleise ist


----------



## The_Freak (16. Oktober 2010)

du hattest gestern bday?
Herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich ;D

Mich freut, dass ich heute abend eine Party gebe und die Leute alle zugesagt haben ;D


----------



## Pikus (16. Oktober 2010)

Nope, geburtstag hatte ich am 11.10. aber hab erst gestern gefeiert 

@T mich freut, dass die party gestern ein voller erfolg war. Auch wenn sich das "voll" nicht nur darauf bezieht


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

Das jetzt gleich ein Klischko die Abreibung seines Lebens bekommt ...Cannon go go


----------



## JC88 (17. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das jetzt gleich ein Klischko die Abreibung seines Lebens bekommt ...Cannon go go



Das das nicht eingetroffen ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

klitschko hat sich aber ziemlich schwer getan gegen Briggs, hätt nicht damit gerechnet dass hinter ner großen Amifresse auch mal n bisschen was dahinter steckt^^
@T: scheint n ruhiger sonntag zu werden


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2010)

8555 Posts.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein Laptop, von dem ich dachte, die GraKa sei futsch (lila Streifen im Bild, kein Windows-Start mehr), geht auf wundersame Weise plötzlich doch wieder...


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2010)

dass ich heute schon un 13:15 aus hatte


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2010)

Meine Pakete wurden verschickt


----------



## Pikus (18. Oktober 2010)

Dass mir meine muter darksiders gekauft haat


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Feierabend...ein Tag der nicht enden wollte..


----------



## Tobucu (18. Oktober 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Endlich Feierabend...ein Tag der nicht enden wollte..


Joo Dito 
Daruf erstmal ein oder zwei Feierabendbier(e)


----------



## pixelflair (18. Oktober 2010)

Auf ein netten Fußballabend am Mittwoch 

und das T-Home mir endlich Geld schenkt xDD


----------



## Nucleus (18. Oktober 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mein Laptop, von dem ich dachte, die GraKa sei futsch (lila Streifen im Bild, kein Windows-Start mehr), geht auf wundersame Weise plötzlich doch wieder...



Falscher Alarm... das Ding ist wohl doch Schrott


----------



## computertod (18. Oktober 2010)

dass mein Handy verschickt wurde. Sendungsstatus 40%, ich wette das Ding kommt morgen - trotz DHL


----------



## Tobucu (19. Oktober 2010)

Weiß nicht was du gegen DHL hast. Hab Freitagnacht Bestellt und Heute Mittag war das Paket da.

@Topic
 Das ich Feierabend hab und das mein Paket da ist.


----------



## herethic (19. Oktober 2010)

Dass Zhirkov grade getroffen hat. 

Und natürlich das Chelsea führt.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin meine 14 km in Rekordzeit gelaufen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2010)

Mich freut das ich beim Twitter Contest von Crytek gewonnen hab 

Eine Kopie von AION darf ich meins nennen ^^


----------



## Nucleus (19. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2010)

Dankööö


----------



## theLamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Yessss gerade nen extrem aufwändigen Induktionbeweis geschafft... nach ner halben Stunde


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Diese Crysis Wars Partie:


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Oktober 2010)

Heute sind die ersten zwei Stunden entfallen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Mic vom Roccat Kave verloren, bekomme nu 4 free Ersatz. So sollte Kundensupport aussehen


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Oktober 2010)

1,6 in Elektrotechnink Arbeit


----------



## JC88 (20. Oktober 2010)

Früher Feierabend


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Oktober 2010)

1 in Mathe und 1 in Physik bekommen. 
Jetzt hab ich genug für das Monat getan...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> 1 in Mathe und 1 in Physik bekommen.
> Jetzt hab ich genug für das Monat getan...



Gute Einstellung 

Nachmittag is heute komplett ausgefallen


----------



## CentaX (20. Oktober 2010)

Noch Ferien :> *euch alle besiegt hab*
Außerdem: Freier Platz in der Band für nen neuen Sänger, ohne weiteres Zutun - hat von sich aus gesagt, sie geht
0 Fehlerpunkte in der theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung ...

Und ich bin noch immer begeistert von dem Eindruck gestern. Schecter Blackjack ATX FR und Schecter C-1 Hellraiser (mit FR meine Traumgitarre, kosten beide ca. 1000€) probegespielt auf meinem 2500€ Traumverstärker ...
Und zum Geburtstag werd ich mir die Hellraiser FR wünschen ...  In schwarz.. Hab die zum ersten mal bewusst ein paar Tage nach dem Kauf meiner jetzigen Gitarre gesehen (6.10.09!^^) und mich voll in die verliebt. Spielt mein Lieblingssänger/-gitarrist in dem Video zu dem Lied, wegen dem ich Gitarre spielen wollte... Schicksal ^^


----------



## joraku (20. Oktober 2010)

Morgen doch frei.


----------



## RapToX (21. Oktober 2010)

das die woche so schnell rumgegangen und morgen schon wieder wochenende ist


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Oktober 2010)

1,0 in Mathe schriftlich und 1,5 mündlich


----------



## herethic (21. Oktober 2010)

Ferien.


----------



## skavier (21. Oktober 2010)

grad ehrfahren das ich und mein freund beim foto gewinnspiel von hardwareluxx gewonnen haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4. platz corsair set mit dem obsidian 700d
der h50 und nem hx750


----------



## ColaFreaqii (21. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Chinesisch essen gehen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Oktober 2010)

meine letzte LP ist heute gekommen. 
mit hermes dauert das aber auch immer lange


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Oktober 2010)

1,3 in Maschinenbau Arbeit


----------



## LosUltimos (22. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Packet von der8auer angekommen ist


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Oktober 2010)

Verlängertes Wochenende.


----------



## Tobucu (22. Oktober 2010)

Das ich Feierabend hab und erst Montag um 0700 Uhr anfangen brauch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2010)

Edeka hat endlich Energy Drinks in Dosen. Jetzt gibt es hier Rockstar, Monster, Sexergy, etc.
Rockstar Punched Apple muss ich jetzt nicht mehr an der Tanke kaufen. Monster kriege ich jetzt für 1,79€, Rewe verlangt 1,89€.
Leider gibt es nur Monster normal und Ripper; Assault darf ich weiterhin bei Americanfood4u bestellen.


----------



## Nucleus (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Zeugs holst Du Dir nur massig Zucker, evtl daraus resultierend irgendwann Diabetes, aber mit Sicherheit erhöhten Blutdruck...

@Topic

Mein neuer Desktop 

Und, dass ich heute Nachmittag in DoW II Last Stand ein paar richtig gute Runden mit netten Leuten hatte


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Oktober 2010)

Das is mein Weihnachtsgeschenk jz schon bekommen hab und zwar das Samsung Wave.
Meine Eltern haben spontan nen sehr guten deal mit Saturn gemacht. Im Endeffekt billiger als überall im Inet


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Edeka hat endlich Energy Drinks in Dosen. Jetzt gibt es hier Rockstar, Monster, Sexergy, etc.
> Rockstar Punched Apple muss ich jetzt nicht mehr an der Tanke kaufen. Monster kriege ich jetzt für 1,79€, Rewe verlangt 1,89€.
> Leider gibt es nur Monster normal und Ripper; Assault darf ich weiterhin bei Americanfood4u bestellen.


vergiss nicht den "booster" 
btt:
das wochenende ist !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den "booster"


Booster gab es aber schon, bevor Edeka hier Alu-Dosen eingeführt hat - in der 1,5L PET-Flasche. Ich habe nur die neuen Energy Drinks aufgelistet.
Außerdem schmeckt Booster derart schlecht, dass er es nicht würdig ist, in dieser Auflistung erwähnt zu werden. 

@Topic:
Mich freut, dass wir gleich HL2DM oder Crysis Wars zocken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Wochenende


----------



## Oidawas (23. Oktober 2010)

Das heute eine riesen Lieferung mit Hardwareteilen gekommen ist


----------



## The_Freak (23. Oktober 2010)

Das ich gleich ausgehe und die Vorfreude ist groß


----------



## Tobucu (23. Oktober 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Das ich gleich ausgehe und die Vorfreude ist groß


Dito 
Brauch Montag auch erst um Sieben anfangen


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Oktober 2010)

Es schneet.


----------



## Menthe (25. Oktober 2010)

@Ghostadmin Es schneit o_0

@Topic
Das ich in 17min Feierabend hab.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag ja, es schneet.


----------



## CentaX (25. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, es schneet.



WO?
Berlin, blauer Himmel, ich seh eine mini-Wolke...

@ Topic: Unsere beschissene Sängerin ist mit großen Trara und zig Szenen aus der Band raus - eigl von sich aus, aber wir wollten ihr an dem Tag eh sagen, sie soll gehen. Der Gitarrist bleibt - obwohl die Sängerin seine Freundin war.

Nun haben wir direkt DREI Möglichkeiten: 

1. Super Sängerin, will sehr gerne was bei uns machen, spielt lange Klavier und Gitarre (weiß da aber nich, wie lang), hat sooo viel Ahnung von Musik und ich hab sie unglaublich gern ... Würde wohl eher ne softere Band werden
2. Sänger - keine Ahnung, wie gut oder zuverlässig der ist. Mag genau meine Musik..

3. BEIDE nehmen und daraus ne alternativ gruppierte Band machen. Musikstil könnte man halt sehr flexibel gestalten ... Und wir hätten von beidem was  


Achja: Preview von Escape The Fate - The Aftermath (The Guillotine III) auf youtube *.* Es ist so geil, ich könnt mir darauf einen wedeln. Warte seit Monaten auf das Lied, ich WUSSTE, es musste einfach ein neues Guillotine geben


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

grad TDU 2 gezockt. ich liebe meinen Q7


----------



## püschi (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass ich (jedenfalls bisher) wegen dem Bahnstreik nicht zur Schule kann


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2010)

Das  mein pc mit der neuen HDD wieder läuft


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Gewinn aus dem Crytek Twittercontest angekommen ist


----------



## Lyran (27. Oktober 2010)

..dass es gleich Döner gibt


----------



## GxGamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ich meine CPU undervoltet habe, dann erst der Bildschirm schwarz blieb und er jetzt stabil mit 1,125V anstatt 1,404V läuft und dabei statt 48°C nur noch 33°C unter Last warm wird 

Erstaunlich, jetzt muss ich es nur noch hinbekommen die mal zu übertakten 


Edit:
Okee wenn sich die Grafikkarte mit aufheizt, sind es doch 43° CPU-Temperatur...
Trotzdem ein guter Wert meine ich.


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2010)

Neue Festplatte im PC => kein rattern mehr


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Oktober 2010)

1000. Post


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Board morgen baden gehen darf. xD

mfg Flo


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ich einen 7.2 AV-Reciever für insgesamt 11€ bestellt  habe (Fehler seitens des Online Shop's)


----------



## LosUltimos (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ich Wochenende habe und das bis zum Mittwoch geht


----------



## Nucleus (29. Oktober 2010)

LosUltimos schrieb:


> Das ich Wochenende habe und das bis zum Mittwoch geht



Same here


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Das endlich Freitag ist, und das WE vor der Tür steht.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2010)

Dass endlich mal ein Mod was gegen diesen Umfragen Spam gemacht hat und die altem Umfragen jetzt endlich zu sind..


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das ich einen 7.2 AV-Reciever für insgesamt 11€ bestellt  habe (Fehler seitens des Online Shop's)


Wird storniert


----------



## Menthe (29. Oktober 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wird storniert


Noch steht "Versand in Kürze", wir werden sehen.

@Topic,
Das ich in ca. 2std Wochenende hab


----------



## Pikus (29. Oktober 2010)

Dass mein neues Netzteil eingebaut ist und super läuft. Im gegensatz zum LC-Power hat es KM, läuft leise und ch muss mir keine sorgen um meine Hardware machen


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2010)

Das ich Herbstferien habe


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Noch steht "Versand in Kürze", wir werden sehen.
> 
> @Topic,
> Das ich in ca. 2std Wochenende hab


Na dann hoff ich mal für dich, dass das was wird


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

Ferien eine Woche Lang!!


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Ferien eine Woche Lang!!


so gehts mir auch  Ferien kann ich gut gebrauchen weg von dem ganzen Stress -.-
@Topic das morgen ein Spontanes Shooting mit ner Freundin stattfinden wird


----------



## Tobucu (29. Oktober 2010)

Morgen nochmal arbeiten dann ZWEI Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

Das mein i5-750 jetzt 4GHz 24/7 laeuft und das meine HD 5870 jetzt 970MHz 24/7 laeuft.


----------



## püschi (30. Oktober 2010)

Heute abend Alexisonfire in Köln


----------



## Janny (30. Oktober 2010)

Das heute Samstag ist und Montag Feiertag. 

EDIT: Gleich ins Kino; Jack Ass 3D


----------



## Tobucu (30. Oktober 2010)

Das ich ab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub hab


----------



## JC88 (30. Oktober 2010)

Monster Energy endlich auch bei uns im Rewe!!!


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur: 2000


----------



## Nucleus (31. Oktober 2010)

Hihi... heute Abend gibts Halloween-Action samt Kostüm und megageiler Schminke


----------



## Pikus (2. November 2010)

Dass

es

endlich

Monster

in 

hannover

gibt!


----------



## thysol (2. November 2010)

Dass meine Bewerbung beim BT Young Scientist & Technology Exhibition akzeptiert wurde.


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2010)

Das auch der RAM verschickt wurde, dann kann ich heut Abend wohl anfagen


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. November 2010)

Das Wetter:

angesagt: am Morgen Nebel und tagsüber nur Regen
Realität: am morgen strahlender Sonnenschein und tagsüber etwas bewölkt

da hat man wenigstens ein bisschen Motivation etwas zu machen 

achja und das mein Paket hier ausm Forum angekommen ist


----------



## computertod (3. November 2010)

wass denn mit unserer Internetleitung los? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


14101 KB/s , normalerweise gibts hier max. 400 KB/s


----------



## Xyrian (4. November 2010)

Meine neue Spinpoint F3 1TB ist da!  Wen das kein Grund zum feiern ist...


----------



## Nucleus (5. November 2010)

"Total freuen" tut es mich nicht, aber es ist leider notwendig...

Ich habe doch noch für heute einen Termin beim Orthopäden bekommen.
Ich hoffe mal, dass das mit meinem Knie nichts Ernstes ist.


----------



## computertod (5. November 2010)

Führerschein bestanden


----------



## Menthe (5. November 2010)

@Computertod

Glückwunsch, noch einer mehr der die Straßen unsicher macht 

@Topic

Das in 1std 20min endlich WE ist


----------



## Janny (5. November 2010)

Endlich Wochenende und meine neue Graka und meine CoD Poster sind da!


----------



## Nucleus (5. November 2010)

Im Knie zum Glück nur ne Entzündung


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. November 2010)

Dass ich gestern die Praktische Führerscheinprüfung bestanden habe!


----------



## computertod (5. November 2010)

glückwunsch 
ich heute auch (ja, steht schon auf der letzten seite )


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. November 2010)

Dir auch Glückwunsch!was hattest fürn Fahrschulauto?

BTT: dass wochenende ist!


----------



## Nucleus (6. November 2010)

Mein *Two Worlds II* ist heute angekommen


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. November 2010)

Nach kurzem Lötkolbenschwingen läuft endlich das Dual Sockel Board (siehe Sig) - jetzt kommt das Spaßigste: WinXP installieren


----------



## Shi (7. November 2010)

Dass Leverkusen 3:1 gewonnen hat


----------



## ghostadmin (7. November 2010)

Der Satz des Tages:

Wir sollten unser Nivea steigern....


----------



## Re4dt (7. November 2010)

@Ghostadmin 
Geeil xDD kann mir denken von welchem Thread der kommt 
@Topic
Das mein T(euer)-Mobile Vertrag bald zu Ende ist dann heißt es weg mit diesem hässligen iPhone


----------



## ghostadmin (8. November 2010)

Kommt aus keinem Thread hier, aber die Rechtschreibung von dem Typ erheitert mich immer wieder.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2010)

Erst zur 3. Stunde Schule!


----------



## Menthe (8. November 2010)

Das in den nächsten Tagen ein Presse Exemplar von Two Worlds 2 bei mir ankommt


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das in den nächsten Tagen ein Presse Exemplar von Two Worlds 2 bei mir ankommt



Mein Muster ist am Samstag gekommen... allerdings konnte ich es bislang nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2010)

Morgen nach der Schule nach Saturn und na, was kauf ich mir dann wohl ?


----------



## Re4dt (8. November 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Morgen nach der Schule nach Saturn und na, was kauf ich mir dann wohl ?



Neues Pc Spiel ?  (bzw cod7 ?)


----------



## Janny (8. November 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Neues Pc Spiel ?  (bzw cod7 ?)


----------



## ghostadmin (8. November 2010)

1- in Englisch.


----------



## MKay (8. November 2010)

Meine Neue Wasserkühlung und auf das Comsos S das hoffentlich bei mir anrauscht D


----------



## Re4dt (8. November 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> 1- in Englisch.


Wollen wir vll Tauschen gegen eine glatte 5
@Topic
Eine 2+ in Mathe


----------



## ghostadmin (8. November 2010)

Nein, 5 ist bei mir bereits negativ und ich kann mir keine negative Note leisten.


----------



## computertod (8. November 2010)

Simyo hat es geschafft die Verbindungsübersicht jetzt bis 4. November zu aktualisieren^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2010)

14P Epo in Bio 
Mit Abstand die beste Note vom ganzen Kurs!


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2010)

Hab grad rausgefunden wie ich auf meinem Netbook HD Filme flüssig über die GPU abspieln kann


----------



## Namaker (9. November 2010)

@Jever: Mit "Lernmitteln" ist das auch nicht schwer 

Ich habe 15Punkte in einer Physikklausur (war zu erwarten, selbst ohne zu lernen ist das Thema (Bewegungen) einfach einfach, trotzdem gab es 2 Leute mit 0 Punkten )

Und dass *Fear.FM* wieder online ist!!!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> @Jever: Mit "Lernmitteln" ist das auch nicht schwer


Und deine


> 15Punkte in einer Physikklausur


sind mit Luft und Liebe entstanden? 



> Und dass *Fear.FM* wieder online ist!!!


/sign
Hör auch schon die ganze Zeit. Viel besser als TB!


----------



## Namaker (9. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich hab für die Klausur kein bisschen gelernt und auch nichts eingeworfen - *die* will ich mir nämlich für Geschichte aufbewahren


----------



## Schnitzel (9. November 2010)

Mein 1055T ist unterwegs zu mir.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab für die Klausur kein bisschen gelernt und auch nichts eingeworfen - *die* will ich mir nämlich für Geschichte aufbewahren



Als die Packung auf der LAN rumging, hättest du auch 2 oder 3 Stück raus nehmen können. 

@Topic:
Dass das iPhone, dass ich über Connections billiger kriege, nun noch billiger ist als erwartet. 
Leute, die für einen direkt bei Großhändlern und HW-Distributoren einkaufen, sind eben die besten.


----------



## MKay (9. November 2010)

Ne 2 in Mathe und ne 2 in Informatik Programmieren


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2010)

Das mein HTC welches ein defekten Lautsprecher hat durch ein nagel neues ersetzt wird


----------



## MKay (9. November 2010)

Mich das sich heut in Privaten angelegeheiten was ergeben hat


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2010)

14 Punkte im Praktikumsbericht!


----------



## RedBrain (10. November 2010)

Temps bei last:
CPU: max. 33°C (Prime95)
GPU: max. 83°C (Furmark mit pelzige Donut)

Idle: 88W
Last - Furmark: 230W max
Last - Furmark und Prime95: 326W max 


Was noch? Alles sind in grünen Bereich


----------



## FreshStyleZ (10. November 2010)

11 punkte wirtschaft. hab einen abend davor 30 minuten gelernt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. November 2010)

----> 





> sehr geehrte kundin, sehr geehrter kunde,
> 
> gerne bestätigen wir ihren auftrag mit der rechnungsnummer xxxxxxxx vom 10.11.2010, der heute an dhl übergeben wurde.
> 
> ...



:d


----------



## joraku (10. November 2010)

Der neue 119€ Bildschirm macht seine Sache am Office PC sehr gut - endlich auch hier Widescreen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2010)

Dass nur eine Windows-Partition kaputt gegangen ist, als ich vor lauter Rumexperimentiererei RAID zerballert hab'.


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2010)

Ich habe mich getraut Pomade zu bestellen 

Da ich mich nicht zwischen zweien (mittel und fest) entscheiden konnte, habe ich beide rausgelassen 

Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## CrashStyle (11. November 2010)

Mir bald COD BO zu holen


----------



## ghostadmin (11. November 2010)

Noch eine Stunde im Zug Zeit zu haben um Englisch zu lernen.


----------



## RedBrain (11. November 2010)

Ich kann aufatmen, mein Rechner lief jetzt einwandfrei.

Das liegt an veraltete Treiber von Mainboard CD, neue Versionen von Internet gesaugt und installiert.


----------



## Pikus (11. November 2010)

Dass mein E8400@3,6GHz @1,3V auch VOLLSTÄNDIG passiv (Mugen 2, ohne ! gehäuselüfter) unter 60°C gehalten wird


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

Das Two Worlds 2 Testmuster ist endlich da


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2010)

Mich freut, dass der Steam-Support so genial ist! 
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen drei verschiedene Anfragen gemacht, jedes mal innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Antwort gehabt. Heute habe ich das Spiel "Ghost Master" gekauft, welches allerdings nicht unter Windows 7 x64 läuft. Steam angeschrieben - Betrag gutgeschrieben bekommen. Das nenn ich Service!


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

Jackass 3D ist ja mal mega-genial


----------



## Lyran (13. November 2010)

I ♥ meinen Bass


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2010)

Dass der richtige Fahrer und das richtige team die Titel abgeräumt haben


----------



## zøtac (15. November 2010)

Mein Handy aus der Waschmaschiene funktioniert wieder! 
Hat jetzt zwar Macken, reagiert manchmal nicht und Wasser is unterm Touchscreen aber es funktioniert!
Ein Eifon hätte das ganz sicher icht überlebt^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich so dumm sein sollte, dass ich mein iPhone in die Waschmaschine lege, soll Gott mich halt dafür bestrafen und dafür sorgen, dass das iPhone geschrottet wird.


----------



## Re4dt (16. November 2010)

Hier geht es glaub  noch um Waschmaschine-Unfälle 
Mein USB-Stick hat den Waschdurchgang überlebt xDD


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2010)

BÄÄÄÄÄM! Meine zahnspange ist draußen!


----------



## zøtac (16. November 2010)

Ich hab beim Enermax-Themenabend Gewinnspiel nen Lüfter gewonnen 
 
Das erste mal das ich was gewinn^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2010)

Endlich hab ich die BK-Arbeit hinter mir und sie lief besser als erwartet. 

Wenn ich diesen Post abschicke, werfe ich eine Stoppuhr an, trommel auf der F5-Taste und gucke, wie lange es dauert, bis eine Antwort von Namaker da ist.


----------



## Pikus (16. November 2010)

Das neue Tauziehen  und anscheinend haben die mods nichts dagegen


----------



## Namaker (16. November 2010)

@Jever: Bildende Kunst? Da helfen einem wirklich nur noch LSD oder Pilze... 

Mich freut, dass ich in der Philosophieklausur nur 183 Wörter geschrieben habe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Bildende Kunst? Da helfen einem wirklich nur noch LSD oder Pilze...



Die Arbeit bestand hauptsächlich aus Theorie, Bilder beschreiben und so. LSD hilft da wohl kaum, eher andere Mittel.


----------



## Namaker (16. November 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Arbeit bestand hauptsächlich aus Theorie, Bilder beschreiben und so


Zum Glück hab ich den Dreck abgewählt (ps.: Das freut mich natürlich gerade )


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> LSD hilft da wohl kaum, eher andere Mittel.


Wer macht denn sooooooowas


----------



## ghostadmin (19. November 2010)

Neuer Rekord Schule -> nach Hause: 3 Stunden 22 Minuten


----------



## Pikus (19. November 2010)

Dass ich eine Sidewinder X4 für 25€ abgestaubt habe


----------



## Schnitzel (19. November 2010)

Das sich bei meinem X3 445 alle vier Kerne und der L3Cache frei schalten lässt.


----------



## Nucleus (19. November 2010)

Pomade rockt die Hütte


----------



## Tobucu (19. November 2010)

Das meine Xfx 5870 mit Semi-Passivkühler (Spitfire) unter Furmark auf Max und extreme Hitzemodus um die 54 ° C warm wird. 

Naja sind ja auch nur 2 140er Lüfter inner Seitenwand und 2 120er im Deckel


----------



## taks (21. November 2010)

Dass es meinen PCG Account noch gibt


----------



## Pikus (22. November 2010)

Dass meine Sidewinder X4 gerade angekommen ist und ich grad auf ihr schreibe


----------



## Re4dt (22. November 2010)

Heute im Schulsport Volleyball Note 1,5
Ich bin sowas von unsportlich das war förmlich ein Wunder xD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2010)

Hab mein Vorstellungsgespräch hinter mir, aber morgen gleich wieder Einstellungstest -.-


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2010)

WTF? 

_STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed 2_ läuft bei mir fast problemlos, wär hätte das gedacht.


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2010)

Am samstag steigt eine fette, fette Geburtstagsfeier


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. November 2010)

morgen is schon Donnerstag


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> morgen is schon Donnerstag




Und da morgen morgen, am Donnerstag meine GraKa aus der RMA kommt und es Holiday Sale bei Steam gibt, ist es für mich auch ein toller Tag


----------



## AMD_Killer (26. November 2010)

Schulausfall


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

Das endlich Freitag ist


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. November 2010)

Freitag...


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2010)

Freitaaaag...endlich


----------



## Stevii (26. November 2010)

Freitag.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

Das der erste Schnee liegt


----------



## ghostadmin (26. November 2010)

Es schneet 
Und es is Freitag und ich sitz nicht in der Schule.


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

> Es schneet
> Und es is Freitag und ich sitz nicht in der Schule.



Es is Freitag, ich sitz in der Arbeit, mach nix und werd dafür bezahlt


----------



## Papzt (26. November 2010)

Dass es Freitag ist, ist ganz gut.
und das ich "für Lau" 150€ bei Roccat ausgeben kann und es nicht mehr lange bis zur Northcon ist


----------



## Stevii (26. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es is Freitag, ich sitz in der Arbeit, mach nix und werd dafür bezahlt



Jetzt musst du noch hoffen, dass dein Chef hier nicht angemeldet ist.


----------



## Re4dt (26. November 2010)

Sehr geehrte(r) Herr Xxxxxx,

für Ihre Bestellung vom 21.11.2010 um 20:58  Uhr ist bei uns am 26.11.2010 um 08:25 Uhr eine Zahlung in Höhe von 79,45 EUR  eingegangen.
ENDLICH mein PC ist Fertig jetzt muss ich nur auf den Postmann warten


----------



## Janny (26. November 2010)

Das HoH in sachen umtausch/Reklamation echt kulant und zügig ist !


----------



## Feuerreiter (26. November 2010)

Dass Hermes in der aktuellen Stiftung Warentest *erster* Platz ist, DHL nur Fünfter, glaube ich.


----------



## push@max (26. November 2010)

Dass das Wochenende nun beginnen kann


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2010)

Gleich Feierabend...und es is stockfinster draußen-.-


----------



## Pikus (26. November 2010)

Mich freut, dass hier ein hauch von schnee liegt


----------



## Feuerreiter (26. November 2010)

/sign!  ²


----------



## Nucleus (26. November 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Dass Hermes in der aktuellen Stiftung Warentest *erster* Platz ist, DHL nur Fünfter, glaube ich.



Das kann nur bedeuten, dass bei Stiftung Warentest hart gesoffen wird...

@Topic

HD-Material mit Surround-Sound.
Einfach Klasse


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. November 2010)

Das ich jetzt schlechte Laune habe und gleich nach dem Training ausgepowert und gut gelaunt das Wochenende entgegentreten kann 

UND

Ich hab ein Ausbildungsplatz


----------



## computertod (26. November 2010)

grad mein 1. Steam Game gekauft: Burnout Paradise


----------



## mixxed_up (26. November 2010)

Dass ich endlich Torchlight habe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich Torchlight habe.



freut mich, dass es dir gefällt  
leider konnt es mich nach der story nicht mehr lange halten  
naja evtl weihnachten nochma

torchlight 2 wird ja endlich mit mp


----------



## Shi (26. November 2010)

Dass meine GTX 465 (Standard: 607/802) rockstable auf 900/925 läuft! Mit gerade mal 0.125V mehr!


----------



## Pikus (26. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich Torchlight habe.



Ohja, torchlight ist geil 
Ich habs von einem Kumpel bzw der hat sich ganz am anfang das game online gekauft ( den code, mit dem man bis zu 10 spiele aktivieren darf)
Seitdem zock ichs immer mal wieder durch, und auch auf Torchlight 2 freu ich mich total 

@: Dass mein Pulsstromgerät angekommen ist


----------



## joraku (26. November 2010)

Es ist Wochenende.


----------



## Janny (27. November 2010)

Das mein Erkältungstee grad sehr gut hilft und ich direkt fit'er bin.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2010)

Die G19 ist richtig geil! Die beste Tastatur, die ich je hatte. 

Ich hätte, nachdem mir die Billigtastatur abgeraucht ist, die Roccat Valo wiederbeleben können (Platine reinigen), aber da ist das Tippgefühl so mies und alles ist verbugt, da habe ich lieber die G19 bestellt.


----------



## Menthe (27. November 2010)

Das morgen der 1. Advent ist


----------



## Janny (27. November 2010)

Gleich Weihnachtsfeier und saufen  *Jüpiiii*


----------



## computertod (27. November 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Gleich Weihnachtsfeier und saufen  *Jüpiiii*


hehe, bei mir auch - blöd nur, dass meine Mum mitgeht, muss ich also ein wenig zurückhalten mitm saufen und rauchen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2010)

14P (= Note 1) in der Bio-HÜ, mit Abstand die beste Note im Kurs. Damit bin ich gut für die Arbeit am Dienstag gerüstet. 
Niemand außer mir hatte eine 1 oder wenigstens eine 2. Durchschnittsnote: ~5,?P (= zwischen 4 und 4+).

@Namaker: Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Ich habe vor der HÜ nichts genommen, ich war auch so gut.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die G19 ist richtig geil! Die beste Tastatur, die ich je hatte.
> 
> Ich hätte, nachdem mir die Billigtastatur abgeraucht ist, die Roccat Valo wiederbeleben können (Platine reinigen), aber da ist das Tippgefühl so mies und alles ist verbugt, da habe ich lieber die G19 bestellt.


 Ich dachte, Logitech ist Schrott?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Logitech ist Schrott?



Ich habe das Roccat-Zeug online gesehen, hab sofort gedacht: "Geil!" und alles andere ausgeblendet.
Inzwischen ist diese pubertäre Phase vorbei, ich gucke auch über den Tellerrand und bin kein Fanboy mehr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. November 2010)

500€ weihnachtsgeld, als azubi


----------



## STSLeon (27. November 2010)

Mein heute gekauftes NAS


----------



## JC88 (28. November 2010)

Das ich morgen einen Tag Urlaub hab^^


----------



## Nucleus (29. November 2010)

Meine SSD ist da


----------



## Namaker (29. November 2010)

Hab gerade die Orange Box für 7,5€ gekauft


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

...das der cyber-monday für mich ein voller erfolg war und ich für mafia 2 nicht mal die 5€ spezialversand (da usk18) bezahlen muß. und da ich das spiel schon habe, kann ich sogar noch jemand anderem ne freude damit machen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. November 2010)

Zalando hat mein Paket verschickt!


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Das ich seit einer Woche keine mehr rauchen war


----------



## miLchi211 (30. November 2010)

Werd' in wenigen Stunden mein erstes Auto abholen *freuuu*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. November 2010)

1 von 2 Lps ausm Ausland ist da


----------



## JC88 (30. November 2010)

Mein Gewindefahrwerk ist endlich verbaut xD


----------



## newjohnny (30. November 2010)

ich pennen gehen kann und endlich schlaf bekomme XD


----------



## Hardwell (30. November 2010)

nur noch wenige minuten trennen mich vom feierabend! <3


----------



## 0815klimshuck (30. November 2010)

...hab den Dienstag hinter mir und die ca. 140 ThinClients und alle Server laufen ohne Probs !

nice day


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

mein Q6600 und mein P35 Neo-F sind da 
endlich wieder basteln, das P35 muss ich aber erst noch reparieren^^


----------



## ghostadmin (30. November 2010)

Mein TI-84 updatet sich gerade.


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

dass mein Q6600 B3 mit 3Ghz auf den gleichen Einstellungen wie mein E4300 läuft


----------



## thysol (30. November 2010)

Dass ich eine Methode gefunden habe Anwendungen zu beschleunigen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Dezember 2010)

Dass Steam mir endlich ein neues Passwort gegeben hat, sodass ich mich wieder einlogen kann. 

Und dass die erste Stunde ausfällt und ich daher hier noch ein bisschen chillen kann.


----------



## RedBrain (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht, ob das Programm Fraps den Mail-Dienst Windows Live Mail 2011 als 3D-Anwendung erkannt hat? Sieh mal das an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (1. Dezember 2010)

Brunchen auf Arbeit xD


----------



## Nucleus (1. Dezember 2010)

@RedBrain

Das macht mein Fraps auch mit Skype 

@Topic

Die SSD läuft, Windows 7 ist drauf. Nun folgt noch eine Installations-Orgie.


----------



## joraku (1. Dezember 2010)

Noch 20 Minuten bis Stundenende - und nur noch chillen.  (vorher Arbeit)


----------



## Bääängel (1. Dezember 2010)

Das das System back ist
System of a down ist wieder daa!! 
IHr erstes Konzert ist 2011 bei Rock am Ring in Berlin 
System Of A Down: Comeback bei Rock Am Ring – laut.de – News


----------



## JC88 (1. Dezember 2010)

Mit oder ohne Serj?
Nur mit ist SOAD geil^^


----------



## Bääängel (1. Dezember 2010)

Mit, alle zusammen


----------



## iceman650 (1. Dezember 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Das das System back ist
> System of a down ist wieder daa!!
> IHr erstes Konzert ist 2011 bei Rock am Ring in Berlin
> System Of A Down: Comeback bei Rock Am Ring – laut.de – News


Ähm ja, das freut mcih auch, 2011 bin ich 16, darf dann da hin und ich werde alles daran setzen^^


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich mein iPhone erfolgreich geunlockt habe


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Dezember 2010)

> dass ich noch nicht weiß, ob schule morgen ausfällt...



... fällt aus


----------



## computertod (2. Dezember 2010)

bei meinen Brüdern auch, in meiner Schule geht niemand ran - wird also auch ausfallen


----------



## JC88 (2. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut das die Weltpolitik gerade selbst bewiesen hat wie wahr die Aussagen und Dokumente auf Wikileaks sind 
Die haben gerade mächtig die Hosen voll xD


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2010)

mich freut das heut donnerstag is das wochenende kommt immer näher!


----------



## micRobe (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich das es aufgehört hat zu schneien, 20 cm sind mehr als genug und sobald es schneit haben alle verlernt ein Fahrzeug zu führen, hab gestern 1 Stunde und 34 Minuten nach Hause gebraucht, die Strecke fahr ich normal in gut 20 Minuten ....


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2010)

dass ich die ganze woche noch nicht geraucht hab!


----------



## Pikus (2. Dezember 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> dass ich die ganze woche noch nicht geraucht hab!



/sign 


Außerdem freut mich, dass amazon endlich BFBC2 versendet hat


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich jetzt meine McDonald's Sticker tauschen kann.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Mich freut das die Weltpolitik gerade selbst bewiesen hat wie wahr die Aussagen und Dokumente auf Wikileaks sind
> Die haben gerade mächtig die Hosen voll xD


Yo^^
Mich freut zusätzlich, dass die über den ganzen Globus Server und Proxys stehen haben, unter anderem in Holland und Schweden, den Ländern, wo die Medien mit am besten geschützt werden.
Und hab ich nicht irgendwas gelesen, dass die Daten auf dem amazon.com-Server liegen haben?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Nucleus (3. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt gehts gleich auf die Mitgliederversammlung von *Studieren Ohne Grenzen* nach Bonn


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

Das endlich Freitag ist!  

Und heute nur bis 13 Uhr Arbeit


----------



## Menthe (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey das ist gemein


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hey das ist gemein


 
Na was soll das denn heißen?

Normal sitz ich bis 17Uhr^^


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2010)

ich geh freitags schon um 12 uhr! 

@ topic mich freut das heute freitag ist!


----------



## JC88 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich überleg grade ob es sich für mich lohnt schon um 13 Uhr Feierabend zu machen^^

@topic:
Heute ist Freitag, heißt morgen ist schon Samstag, heißt: Ab in die Garage^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Dezember 2010)

Freitag endlich


----------



## 0815klimshuck (3. Dezember 2010)

Feierabend hab, mach muahahhah


----------



## STSLeon (5. Dezember 2010)

Ruhe, hab grade meine Silent Wings eingebaut. Kein Vergleich zu den lauten Lüftern vorher


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Dezember 2010)

Konzert war gestern übelst geil.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Dezember 2010)

Dass es seit heute Mittag ununterbrochen schneit!!


----------



## Feuerreiter (5. Dezember 2010)

asdajslkdf 
http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/wintersh101.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2010)

Das meine Freundin morgen wieder kommt, nur leider kommt sie vom Schneechaos in den Eisregen.


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2010)

Dass Chef ne Nikolaustüte gesponsert hat! Lecker Milka sag ich nur!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Dezember 2010)

2 Tage die vier Wände für mich! 
Meen Kerl muss arbeiten und ich habe Urlaub! Jippi-ja-jeah!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Dezember 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> Dass Chef ne Nikolaus*tüte* gesponsert hat!



*smoke*


----------



## Pikus (6. Dezember 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> *smoke*





Das passt dazu, was ich hier posten wollte: ich geh gleich mit einem Kumpel aufn weihnachstmarkt und....


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2010)

@Jever_Pilsener: Milkatüte...  *ham ham* 

@Davin's Theorie: ...ihr trinkt'n Glühwein wa!


----------



## STSLeon (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Sonnenstrahlen, die grade zum Fenster reinkommen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es geil, dass ich jetzt in der Lage bin, Chat-Programme und weitere coole Netzwerkanwendungen zu schreiben.



Amigo schrieb:


> @Davin's Theorie: ...ihr trinkt'n Glühwein wa!


Ich schätze eher, dass sie die Snackbuden leergekauft haben. Das ist der Fressflash.


----------



## Pikus (7. Dezember 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> @Davin's Theorie: ...ihr trinkt'n Glühwein wa!



Najaaa  war auf jeden fall ganz witzig gestern 
und danach...



> Ich schätze eher, dass sie die Snackbuden leergekauft haben. Das ist der Fressflash.



... kam auch besagter fressflash 
mann, ich bin gestern knappe 50€ losgeworden 


@T: Dass ich keine Kopfschmerzen von gestern habe


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2010)

Felgen und Fahrwerk sind endlich eingetragen^^wasn krampf xD

So...scheiß Schnee, geh weg-.-


----------



## Bääängel (7. Dezember 2010)

Endlich wieder mit fahrrad zur Schule. Ein hoch auf die BSR


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut gerade das hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqjTEeL01EI

 *The Walt Disney Company *


----------



## Justin Bieber (8. Dezember 2010)

Future Trance 54 - endlich mal wieder eine Future Trance die gute Musik drauf hat !


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ne 1 in Chemie, ne 1.5 in Bio, ne 1.5 in NWT 
Ne Mündliche 1.4 in Chemie, ne Mündliche 1.5 in NWT


----------



## Justin Bieber (8. Dezember 2010)

Kennste dich mit Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen aus ?


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2010)

So langsam aber sicher macht sich der Schnee hier ausm Staub...zumindest im Moment


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Dezember 2010)

Unterricht im PC-Saal, Lehrerin lässt uns unbeaufsichtigt, wir können auf PCGHX und Facebook.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Schule fällt heute schon wieder aus...


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Dezember 2010)

Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei Schulfrei



Ich hätte heute Englisch Schulaufgabe geschrieben, fast nichts gelernt, GOTT SEI DANK GIBT ES DEN WINTER !!



Das zweite mal in meinem Leben dass die Schule wegen Schnee ausfällt.


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin jetzt 21 jahre alt!


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Bin jetzt 21 jahre alt!


 
Gratulation  Lass dich feiern!

BTT: Das endlich Freitag ist


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Bin jetzt 21 jahre alt!



Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Dezember 2010)

Alles gute!


----------



## Janny (10. Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir ! 

-> Das Freitag ist und ich jetzt aussgeschlafen bin.


----------



## Sash (10. Dezember 2010)

alles gute..


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Postbote war grad da


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2010)

Danke


----------



## Menthe (10. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute 

@Topic
mich freut das in 3 1/2std WE is


----------



## ich558 (10. Dezember 2010)

Auf das freue ich mich  Bleibender Apple iOS 4.2.1 Jailbreak kommt zu Weihnachten


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

Freue mich jetzt auch PCGH-X Forenmember zu sein


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2010)

Endlich meine Sidewinder X4 ist da


----------



## JC88 (10. Dezember 2010)

Link

Oh Gott Göttlicher....welch ein Wunder, es wurde heute nach 4 anstrengenden Telefonaten und rumgerenne bei denen endlich verschickt...NIE wieder Rockstar Onlineshop

Mich freut das es verschickt wurde


----------



## joraku (10. Dezember 2010)

@RedBrain: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Ich nähre mich bald den 1000 Beiträgen.


----------



## Novox (10. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich viel Essen um mich herum habe und nicht aufstehen muss, um was zu essen


----------



## joraku (10. Dezember 2010)

Novox schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich viel Essen um mich herum habe und nicht aufstehen muss, um was zu essen



Willkommen im Forum.

Mich freut, dass ich fast wieder ganz gesund bin.


----------



## RapToX (11. Dezember 2010)

das ich bei einem gewinnspiel ne cd und ein poster gewonnen habe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

> Hallo D!str(+)yer!
> 
> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass ihre Bestellung verschickt worden ist.



 
Bald ist wieder ruhe im Rechner! Endlich!!!


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Sport bei den korrektesten Lehrer der Welt


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Dezember 2010)

Morgen letzter arbeitstag

MOrgen fängt endlich die PDC-WM (Darts ) an!


----------



## Hatschi (15. Dezember 2010)

Heute Geburtstag und bald geht es wieder in die Berge mit meinen neuen Board


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Dezember 2010)

Android-Handy ist da!


----------



## kreids (16. Dezember 2010)

das ich mir morgen früh Redphones kaufen gehe,und dann snowboardeb gehe.
yeah


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Dezember 2010)

Schulfrei


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Dezember 2010)

Schule früher aus, wegen Schneesturmgefahr 
Sonst wäre ich erst um halb fünf zuhause.


----------



## TheGamler (16. Dezember 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> das ich mir morgen früh Redphones kaufen gehe,und dann snowboardeb gehe.
> yeah





Hatschi schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag und bald geht es wieder in die Berge mit meinen neuen Board


Alles gute zum Bday!

Wo geht ihr hin zum Snowboarden?
Ich geh am Samstag auch wieder (Damüls) dann war ich 4 mal diese Woche snowboarden


----------



## Janny (16. Dezember 2010)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag und bald geht es wieder in die Berge mit meinen neuen Board



Alles gute auch von mir !


----------



## RedBrain (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe Realtek ALC892 ins Rente geschickt, Asus Xonar D2X ist mein würdiger Nachfolger. 

Endlich verzerrungsfreie Tonwiedergabe und andere wichtige Funktionen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Dezember 2010)

Ferien, alle Geschenke zusammen und Opera 11 gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Hardwell (17. Dezember 2010)

15 cm neuschnee und  keine geräumten straßen
heute früh ich die arbeit driften war einfach geil!


----------



## JC88 (17. Dezember 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> 15 cm neuschnee und  keine geräumten straßen
> heute früh ich die arbeit driften war einfach geil!



Das gleiche wollt ich auch sagen^^
Nur mit 15cm kommste hier nicht mehr hin


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2010)

Portal 2 is ja laut Trailer noch besser als Portal. 
mal ein Game, das ich mir nach möglichkeit sofort kaufe


----------



## kreids (18. Dezember 2010)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Wo geht ihr hin zum Snowboarden?
> Ich geh am Samstag auch wieder (Damüls) dann war ich 4 mal diese Woche snowboarden



also wier fahren immer zum Erbeskopf,sind zwar nur 800-900m abfahrt aber dafür sind wir in ca 45 da.das ist halt schon geil,man kann sehr spontan da hin fahren.außerdem haben die von mo-do-sa-so von 9 -20.45 geöffnet und freitags sogar bis 23.45 geöffnet halt mit flutlichter.
aber ich finds cool weil es halt so nah ist.
hehe morgen bin diese woche auch vier mal snowboarden gewesen.

mfg


----------



## Janny (18. Dezember 2010)

Das ich einen wunderschönen Abend hatte und jetzt schlafen gehe!


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Dezember 2010)

dass mir ogame endlich wieder spass macht, und es relativ gut voran geht.  Bald gibts n fetten bunker ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut das morgen und übermorgen die Schule ausfällt (wegen zu wenig Streusalz)

*FERIEN* ​


----------



## Hardwell (20. Dezember 2010)

nur noch heute und morgen arbeiten und dann urlaub!    ; ) ; ); ) ; )


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Dezember 2010)

mich freut, dass ich heut kekse back geh


----------



## Re4dt (20. Dezember 2010)

Studienfahrt wurde beschloßen die Mehrheit will nach Berlin  Wie ich mich drauf freue aber ich sollte aufpassen eine bemerkung reicht mir und ich darf nicht mit  xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut das ich im Alternate Adventskalender gewonnen hab 

Ich weiß nur nicht was xD



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für Ihre Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel und möchten Sie nochmals herzlich dazu beglückwünschen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Re4dt (20. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht was xD


Das ist aber doof xDD


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Dezember 2010)

Ne 2 in BWL 
Jetzt muss ich das restliche Semester nix mehr tun.


----------



## newjohnny (20. Dezember 2010)

gerade die führerscheinprüfung bestanden  .


----------



## joraku (20. Dezember 2010)

newjohnny schrieb:


> gerade die führerscheinprüfung bestanden  .



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Haste dir aber gutes Wetter ausgesucht. 

@T: ein Paket von 2 ist da - morgen Schneefrei!!!!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Dezember 2010)

nurnoch morgen unterricht, mi,do is ausflug und weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Hardwell (21. Dezember 2010)

nur noch heute arbeiten und dann endlich urlaub! 

lasst die party beginnen!^^


----------



## Nucleus (21. Dezember 2010)

Mein Teufel Concept D 500 THX ist da


----------



## Re4dt (21. Dezember 2010)

Heute Englisch Klassenarbeit kurz vor den Ferien jeder sitzt da und wartet gespannt auf die Lehrerin, dann kommt sie und dann das beste sie hat die Falsche Arbeit kopiert  Sprich Arbeit wird nach den Ferien geschrieben


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2010)

GTX470 kommt heute.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Dezember 2010)

dass meine geschenke  vermutlich noch pünktlich bis 24. kommen. Teufel hat heute die Auftragsbestätigung geschickt, mit dem anhang " Ware wird vermutlich in KW. 51 geliefert" ^^


----------



## Pikus (21. Dezember 2010)

Endlich Feriäään


----------



## zøtac (21. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Endlich Feriäään


W0t?
Wir ham noch bis Donnerstag 11:15 Uhr


----------



## Pikus (21. Dezember 2010)

Du lebst ja auch in... Bayern 
Nein, spaß. Bleib stark, du schaffst das


----------



## zøtac (21. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Du lebst ja auch in... Bayern
> Nein, spaß. Bleib stark, du schaffst das


Mhm, morgen 2 Stunden Sport, 1 Stunde Vertretung, Englisch, Deutsch und Mathe. Am Donnerstag Dann noch IT und Mathe, dann 2 Stunden Schulgottesdienst wo ich voraussichtlich wieder nen Verweis und nen Verschärften Verweis und nen Diszi bekomm 

Ich glaub nicht das ich das schaff, aber danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Pikus (21. Dezember 2010)

Oh mann 
Ich hatte heute eine doppelstunde "Mathe"... in prinzip nix als gammeln und kekse mampfen. danach ne doppelstunde politik, was eher eine fotosession fürs Jahrbuch geworden ist 
anschließend ne doppelstunde Deutsch, wo wir nur einen Film gesehen haben und 40minuten früher rausgelassen wurden


----------



## joraku (21. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Du lebst ja auch in... Bayern
> Nein, spaß. Bleib stark, du schaffst das



He! Ich auch und ich habe seit heute Ferien (also heute war schneefrei und es wäre offiziel der letzte Schultag gewesen). 

Okay  - ich gehe in BaWü in die Schule.   

@T: meine neu Logitech Maus Mx518.


----------



## JC88 (21. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> dann 2 Stunden Schulgottesdienst



@topic:

Das ich sowas nie ertragen musste
Sowas fällt auch nur den Bayern ein


----------



## zøtac (21. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> @topic:
> 
> Das ich sowas nie ertragen musste
> Sowas fällt auch nur den Bayern ein



Mhm, 
Ich bekomm da meistens Verweise wegen unangebrachtem Verhalten o.ä.^^


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

Meine Grafikkarte ist wieder vom Hersteller zurück und beim Shop gelandet.
Hoffentlich ist sie repariert und noch vor Weihnachten da.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Dezember 2010)

EWG Arbeit 2,5 Deutsch Gedichtsinterpretation 3,5 Nunja immerhin keine 6 xD und Morgen letzer Schultag


----------



## iceman650 (21. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut dass das neue Album "Boombox" von den Beatsteaks ein Fest wird - Milk&Honey, die erste Single daraus ist es auf jeden Fall 

Mfg, ice


----------



## computertod (22. Dezember 2010)

heute letzten Schultag gehabt, morgen erstmal bis mittag schlafen
und das heute mein Weihnachtsgeschenk und gestern das letzte Teil für den Rechner meiner Oma verschickt wurde


----------



## Re4dt (22. Dezember 2010)

FERIEN


----------



## JC88 (23. Dezember 2010)

HAHA mein Paket aus Japan ist soeben eingetroffen^^doch noch pünktlich zum Fest, mir wurde gesagt, die haben Probleme mit Frachtfliegern beim Frankfurter Flughafen.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein HR-02 is heute gekommen.
Ich frag mich jetzt schon wie ich das Teil in mein Gehäuse bekommen soll.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Dezember 2010)

Was freut mich gerade total? Hmmm, mal überlegen:

REIN GARNICHTS.


----------



## Menthe (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer Arbeitsrechner, Macbook Pro mit 240gb SSD


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Dezember 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Was freut mich gerade total? Hmmm, mal überlegen:
> 
> REIN GARNICHTS.




Aus welchem Grunde schreibst du dann hier rein? 

@ Topic

Dass ich gleich fertig bin mit Weihnachtsbaum schmücken.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Dezember 2010)

DHL hats doch noch geschafft mein Parfum ist da,Gott wie ich diesen Duft vermisst habe


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

Nen Noob in Hot Pursuit alle gemacht und daruf in MoH ne geile Runde mit 1034 Punkten hingelegt ;D


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2010)

alle Weihnachtsgeschenke da


----------



## iceman650 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nen Noob in Hot Pursuit alle gemacht und daruf in MoH ne geile Runde mit 1034 Punkten hingelegt ;D


Um in Nfs HP schlecht zu sein, braucht man kein Noob zu sein, glaub mir.
Ich hab echt ewig Trackmania in nem Clan gezockt und auch sonst hab ich schon genug solcher Spiele gespielt und nicht schlecht. - Midskilled eben.
Aber sowas wie HP ist mir schon ewig nicht mehr unter gekommen - ich hab noch nie so eine (meiner Meinung nach) miese Steuerung gesehen.
 Da muss nur jemand mal wieder Nfs spielen, der vorher ewig etwas anderes gespielt hat - die extrem indirekte, schwammige Steuerung liegt eben nicht jedem.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Tobucu (23. Dezember 2010)

Das ich erst am Montag wieder arbeiten muß und das mein Paket morgen bei der Postfiliale abholen werden kann.
Edit
Ich hoffe das die Morgen auf haben


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Dezember 2010)

Jever ist einfach der beste nicht nur mit das beste Pils, nein er hat mir auch CS complete zu Weihnachten geschenkt 
Fand ich wirklich ausgesprochen cool von ihm


----------



## newjohnny (24. Dezember 2010)

..das Weihnachten ist..! Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Dezember 2010)

...dass ATIFan22 hier seit langer Zeit mal wieder etwas postet


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2010)

Nach vielen Jahren ohne...

WEISSE WEIHNACHTEN 

(sonst war der Schnee entweder schon wieder weg, es hat bis dato nicht geschneit, oder er kam erst wenn mein Urlaub rum war)


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2010)

So geil, seit gestern liegt in ogame n TF mit 2Mio Metall und 1 Mio Kristall rum, und ich kanns gemütlich abbauen, scheint niemand was da abzubauen^^ da freut man sich doch


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Dezember 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich hab echt ewig Trackmania in nem Clan gezockt und auch sonst hab ich schon genug solcher Spiele gespielt und nicht schlecht.


Wie bis du denn TM gefahren, wenn du es mit HP vergleichs. Sofern du TMN/TMNF also Stadium meins.
Dann bis du Speed gefahren oder, max Speedtech?
Weil mit Tech hat HP mal so gar nix zu tun.^^
War selber nen Jahr aktiv bei SWRT (müsstes du kennen wenn man mit TM vertraut ist) und bin da jz noch Ehrenmember und weiß auch wie man in TM zu fahren hat. Waren insgesamt 3 Jahre TM, also ers TMN dann TMNF. 
Immer Staium, Stadium is das einzig wahre TM 

Mich freut das ich heute 2 Pearlescent Waffen und 2 Pearlescent Schilde gefunden hab in Borderlands


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Um in Nfs HP schlecht zu sein, braucht man kein Noob zu sein, glaub mir.
> Ich hab echt ewig Trackmania in nem Clan gezockt und auch sonst hab ich schon genug solcher Spiele gespielt und nicht schlecht. - Midskilled eben.
> Aber sowas wie HP ist mir schon ewig nicht mehr unter gekommen - ich hab noch nie so eine (meiner Meinung nach) miese Steuerung gesehen.
> Da muss nur jemand mal wieder Nfs spielen, der vorher ewig etwas anderes gespielt hat - die extrem indirekte, schwammige Steuerung liegt eben nicht jedem.
> ...


Ich spiel mit meinem G25 also von dem her


----------



## Pikus (25. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich mir letztendlich doch noch Vietnam kaufen konnte


----------



## iceman650 (26. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut, dass mir das Balancing in BFBC2 wieder gefällt oder die Idioten abgewandert sind - auf jeden Fall macht es wieder Spaß.

@Holyshit: Sicher ist mir SWRT ein Begriff.
Und ja, hab eher Speed als Tech gefahren, war eher ein Funclan, dort haben wir eher Speed gefahren.
Ich will TM auch garnicht mit HP vergleichen, nur wollte ich sagen, dass man nicht Lowskilled bzw. ein Noob sein muss, um in HP kein Fuß aufn Boden zu bekommen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Dezember 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @Holyshit: Sicher ist mir SWRT ein Begriff.
> Und ja, hab eher Speed als Tech gefahren, war eher ein Funclan, dort haben wir eher Speed gefahren.
> Ich will TM auch garnicht mit HP vergleichen, nur wollte ich sagen, dass man nicht Lowskilled bzw. ein Noob sein muss, um in HP kein Fuß aufn Boden zu bekommen.
> 
> Mfg, ice


Ok, dann is ja gut
Ich find aber kann man generell nich sagen z.B. "Wenn man in CSS gut is kann man COD auch gut", oder andersrum. Ich bin in COD recht gut, aber in CSS kann ich gar nix
Is jz auch egal. Mich freuts, dass ich mich jz in mein Bett legen kann


----------



## Pikus (26. Dezember 2010)

Mich freut, dass ich jetzt MoBo + RAM habe, jetzt fehlt nur noch der X6


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

So endlich von meinem Kumpel nachhause angekommen (beinahe den Bus verpasst  ) und was lag auf meinem Schreibtisch als ich mein Zimmer betrat?
Richtig, mein Ps3 Spiel was ich letzte Woche hier im Forum gekauft habe  Die Deutsche Post hat's doch noch geschafft das Spiel zu liefern.


----------



## JC88 (28. Dezember 2010)

Eisheilige Nacht Tour war der ABSOLUTE Wahnsinn


----------



## RedBrain (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist jetzt normal.

Lädt grad das Spiel Serious Sam HD The Second Encounter herunter. mind. 120 KByte/sec. (DSL 1000 )


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Dezember 2010)

Gerade ne stundenlange Runde Serious Sam HD mit nyso hinter mir. Ich kack ab, das war Synchronballern ohne Gleichen.


----------



## Janny (29. Dezember 2010)

Das mein Packet von NOAX da ist und ich endlich Feierabend habe!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ich soeben die 3000er Marke geknackt habe....


----------



## FreshStyleZ (29. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das ich soeben die 3000er Marke geknackt habe....


glückwunsch


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> glückwunsch



Dankesehr....


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ich mich jetzt nach getaner Arbeit zurück lehnen kann.


----------



## JC88 (30. Dezember 2010)

Das mein Auto nächstes Jahr lackiert wird


----------



## skdiggy (30. Dezember 2010)

mein 8gb GEIL kit ist eben angekommen und das für nur knapp 80 euro


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2010)

dass mein Teufel System jetzt doch noch gekommen ist, zwar mit deftiger verspätung, aber jetzt isses endlich da


----------



## computertod (30. Dezember 2010)

dass das Board für meinen Server endlich läuft


----------



## joraku (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich noch die 1000er Marke knacken werde.

Hoffentlich kommt nicht so ein blöder Titel.


----------



## deliveli1973 (31. Dezember 2010)

mich freut es dass ich endlich frei von schule bin ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2010)

Meine HD5870 läuft super, jetzt muss ich nur noch mit dem bescheidenen Treiber und dem OC klar kommen.


----------



## maTi (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass ich endlich GTA IV hab und dass auch noch mit Stories from Liberty City für 8,75€


----------



## Ichbins (31. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Gehäuse ist gekommen: Lancool K62 ​


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2011)

Wuhuuu 58 Cent Zinsen bekommen.


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wuhuuu 58 Cent Zinsen bekommen.



Glückwunsch!  

Juhuu! Meine Mum hatte für mich mal Geschenke besorgt, heute hat sie abgerechnet und ich habe Geld rausbekommen.  (Schön wenn man Geld bekommt, mit dem man gar nicht mehr gerechnet hätte).


----------



## Tobucu (3. Januar 2011)

Das mein neues 11 Zoll Netbook genug Power hat um Fallout New Vegas Akzepttabel zuspielen.


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2011)

16€ mehr Bafög bekommen


----------



## joraku (4. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Das mein neues 11 Zoll Netbook genug Power hat um Fallout New Vegas Akzepttabel zuspielen.



WTF? 

Mich freut, dass später Probe ist.


----------



## axel25 (5. Januar 2011)

Mich freut es, dass iich meinen 24Zöller wiederhabe.


----------



## Harti52 (5. Januar 2011)

Mich freut, das mein 1075T so supi läuft


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Januar 2011)

*Schon wieder Schulfrei 
*
Aus 2 Wochen Ferien sind nun 3 Wochen + 1Tag geworgen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

Das hier:
Im Landkreis Peine einschließlich Stadt Peine fällt witterungsbedingt der Unterricht an allen allgemein bildenden am 06.01.2011 aus.
Stand: 06.01.2011 06:51:35

. Und nochein Tag länger . Wenn das so weitergeht ......


----------



## htcerox (6. Januar 2011)

Bei uns in Göttingen auch. Ich hab schon voll verpennt... fetze durchs Zimmer auf einmal ne sms mit Schulfrei. Puh Glück gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit hilfe vom PCGH Extreme Android app


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Januar 2011)

Schulfrei Olé ... 

Das ganze Umland hat sich dank Blitzeis in einen riesigen Spiegel verwandelt ...


----------



## Pikus (6. Januar 2011)

Japp, umland hannover, hier inn hannover selber gibts nur "freiwilliges schlufrei", also wenn die eltern nicht wollen dass die Kinder zur schule gehn... meine mom hats mir zum glück erlaubt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Januar 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich noch Ferien habe, auch wenn Schulfrei wie bei euch natürlich besser ist.


----------



## hades5 (6. Januar 2011)

mich freuen meine Ferien, mein neuer 24'' Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 und meine neue ATI HD5850 

am meisten freut mich aber, dass ich eben gerade Sport gemacht habe und ich jetzt schön ausgelastet bin xD


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Japp, umland hannover, hier inn hannover selber gibts nur "freiwilliges schlufrei", also wenn die eltern nicht wollen dass die Kinder zur schule gehn... meine mom hats mir zum glück erlaubt


Meine Mutter sagt bei sowas direkt "bleib liegen" .


----------



## Pikus (6. Januar 2011)

Ich war ja schon in der schuke 
Da hab  ich erstmal meine runde gemacht, jeden begrüßt und frohes neues etc... *gähn*
Dann hat n typ geagt: "Mich wundert, dass DU heute in der schue bist, ausgerechnet du."

naja, dann hat er mir gesagt dass es ausfällt, und noch bevor er ausreden konnte hab ich das gebäude verlassen


----------



## axel25 (6. Januar 2011)

Wir in Bayern haben noch Ferien, aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ist nächste Woche auch frei.
Für Mittelfranken ist das nämlich doch ein recht harter Winder .

Ich freu mich grad fü+r euch, um hier mal was fürs Thema zu leisten.


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Wir in Bayern haben noch Ferien, aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ist nächste Woche auch frei.
> Für Mittelfranken ist das nämlich doch ein recht harter Winder .



Naja, hier in Unterfranken taut es richtig stark. Da müsste es noch mal ein bisschen schneien.


----------



## axel25 (6. Januar 2011)

Oder es ist mal wieder spiegelglatt. Bei uns frierts schon wieder hin .

Aber weißt was richtig schön war:

Im Landkreis Forchheim (Oberfranken) ist die Schule ausgefallen, und meine Schule (Mittelfranken) hat Leute aus Forchheim.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

das gerade .."das beste aus dem westen" auf dem WDR läuft 

*campino *


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2011)

Bei uns ist es so warm dass ich in kurzen Hosen rumlaufen kann


----------



## computertod (8. Januar 2011)

die Straßen sind einigermaßen frei: ich fahr heute nachmittag ne Runde Moped


----------



## TerrorTomato (8. Januar 2011)

Das wir bei der Feuerwehr in gut 1/2 jahr unser HLF20/16 bekommen


----------



## Pikus (8. Januar 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es so warm dass ich in kurzen Hosen rumlaufen kann



Bei uns ist es zwar noch nicht Kurze-Hosen-Tauglich, aber auf jeden fall kann man im T-shirt rumlaufen


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2011)

Wir haben im Moment sogar noch 13°C.
Dem Föhn sei dank


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Januar 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wir haben im Moment sogar noch 13°C.
> Dem Föhn sei dank



Hier drin heizt keine FX 5800 Ultra, aber dafür ein paar andere Grakas.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2011)

Mich freut, dass das Hochwasser meine Ferien um zwei Tage verlängert.


----------



## zøtac (9. Januar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass das Hochwasser meine Ferien um zwei Tage verlängert.


Duuuuu, DUUUUUUUU 
Ich muss morgen in die Schule :/
Mich freut das heut geiles wetter ist und mir der Rücken nimmer weh tut! Auf auf zum BMX fahren!


----------



## Defcon1 (9. Januar 2011)

Das ich zum Austausch meiner GTX 465 ne 460 bekomme 

MfG Defcon1


----------



## axel25 (9. Januar 2011)

@HansvonWurst: Wo wohnst du?

@Topic: Das ich alle Events in Need fpr Speed Hot Pursuit durch habe (SP).
Das eine 4 jahre alte vollkommen zerkratze DVD immernoch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2011)

endlich is der Mafia II Key da


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @HansvonWurst: Wo wohnst du?


Am Rhein, meine Schule ist aber sehr, sehr nah an diesem Flüsschen.
@ Topic
Mich freuts dass das anscheined ein sehr seltener Grund ist


----------



## RedBrain (10. Januar 2011)

Mein CPU ist grad am undervolting. 

Original: 1,325v; 1,2v (idle) 
TDP: 125W
Temp: 34°C Last; 17°C Idle

Bis jetzt: 1,128v; 1,016v (idle) 
TPD: ~85W
Temp: 28°C Last. Idle noch nicht gecheckt.

Status: Prime95 läuft seit 14 Uhr und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht.

Nicht nur Prime95, auch beim Spielen wird es gecheckt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Januar 2011)

sturmfrei


----------



## Tobucu (10. Januar 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> WTF?


Fallout New Vegas läuft auf Mittleren Details für mich akzeptapel.
Das Netbook ist ein Packard Bell dot a
Mit AMD Athlon II Neo K125 (2x1.7 Ghz) & HD 4225


----------



## RedBrain (10. Januar 2011)

Endstatus:

Original: 1,325v; 1,2v (idle) 
TDP: 125W
Temp: 34°C Last; 17°C Idle

Erfolgreich undervolted: 1,128v; 1,016v (idle) 
Verbrauch: 40W weniger bei Last und 9W weniger bei Idle.
Temp: 28°C Last - 16°C Idle
Temptool: Core Temp

Prime95 läuft 2,5h stabil und keine Hardwarefails zu erkennen.
LinX nochmal überprüft, alles läuft glatt.
Die Benchmarks wie 3DMark Vantage habe ich durchlaufen lassen, keine Fehler. Und in Spiele treten keine besonderen Fehler auf.

Was jetzt?

Mein CPU ist verdammt "cool" 8)


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Januar 2011)

Bei dir muss es ja verdammt kalt im Zimmer sein. *brrr*


----------



## Tobucu (10. Januar 2011)

Mach dir warme gedanken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Januar 2011)

ab heut kommt endlich wieder tv total


----------



## Tobucu (10. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ab heut kommt endlich wieder tv total


Echt. Wow  ich  freu  mich  auch  schon  voll.
Ich hoff er hat bessere Gags geklaut.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Januar 2011)

Morgen nur 4 Std Schule


----------



## -NTB- (11. Januar 2011)

Jesusgeschichten:


Spoiler



Jesus und seine Wunder
Trümmerliteratur im Nachkriegsdeutschland
für seine Werke
FWU – ®
das Medieninstitut
der Länder
Lernziele
Jesus als Wanderprediger und Wundertäter kennen
lernen; seine Wundertätigkeit als Ausdruck
seiner Gottessohnschaft und seiner unendlichen
Liebe zu den Menschen erkennen; über den Inhalt
des Speisungswunders (Mk 6, 30-44 bzw. Joh 6,
1-15 vgl. auch Mt 14, 13-21; Lk 9, 10-17) und über
Jesu wundersamen Gang auf dem Wasser (Mt 14,
22-33 vgl. auch Mk 6, 45-52; Joh 6, 16-21) Bescheid
wissen; Glaube und Vertrauen als von Gott eingeforderte
Bedingungen für das Erleben von
Wundern wahrnehmen; Wunder als Geschenke
Gottes an die Menschen verstehen
Kurzbeschreibung
Jesu Wundertätigkeit gehört zu denjenigen
Phänomenen im Neuen Testament, die gerade
auch Kinder am meisten faszinieren. Aus der
Fülle von Wundergeschichten, welche die Evangelien
zu bieten haben, greift der vorliegende Zeichentrickfilm
zwei heraus, nämlich die Speisung
der Fünftausend (vgl. vor allem Mk 6, 30-44 bzw.
Joh 6, 1-15) und Jesu Gang auf dem Wasser (siehe
vor allem Mt 14, 22-33), und stellt sie in bildlichanschaulicher
Weise dar: Der Sprecher trägt
dabei die von Jenny und Tim Wood bearbeiteten
Evangeliumstexte in einer recht einfachen, eingängigen
Sprache vor; die einzelnen Filmsequenzen
setzen gewissermaßen den Inhalt des vorgetragenen
Textes nur in Szene, in bewegte Bilder,
um. Auf spezielle Geräuscheffekte oder aufwendige,
detaillierte Zeichnungen verzichtet der Film.
Dadurch treten die Worte des Evangeliums in den
Vordergrund und die bildliche Darstellung dient
also nur der Veranschaulichung des Vorgetragenen.
Den Zusehern wird auf diese Weise die
Konzentration auf den Wortlaut des Evangeliums
erleichtert.
Zum Inhalt
Zu Beginn zeigt der Zeichentrickfilm ein karges
Steppengebiet Palästinas zur Zeit Jesu.
Dazu erklingt eine ruhige, meditative Musik,
die zum Entspannen, gleichzeitig aber auch
zur Konzentration einlädt. Dann setzt die
dominierende Stimme des Sprechers ein. In
kurzen Sätzen wird Jesus als Wanderprediger
vorgestellt, der auch seine Jünger aussandte,
den Menschen allerorts Gottes Willen
kundzutun. Das Vorgetragene wird untermalt
mit Zeichentrickszenen. Im reduzierten Zeichenstil
erscheinen zunächst Jesus und
dann nach und nach seine zwölf Apostel im
Film. Auf bildliche Details wie auch auf eine
differenzierte Geräuschkulisse wird verzichtet.
Bewusst einfach ist auch der Hintergrund
gehalten. Es findet nur ein Minimum an Bewegungen
statt. Von der Konzentration auf
den Vortrag des Sprechers soll möglichst
wenig ablenken. Jesu Jünger, so gibt der
Sprecher zu verstehen, sind von ihrem erfolgreichen
Missionseinsatz zurückgekehrt.
Dem Evangeliumstext Mk 6, 30 ff. folgend,
sind die Jünger nun erschöpft und hungrig.
Dies nimmt Jesus zum Anlass, zusammen mit
seinen Jüngern einen ruhigen Ort zur Erholung
von den Strapazen aufzusuchen. Er
weist sie an, mit ihm in einem Fischerboot
über den See von Galiläa zum anderen Ufer
zu fahren. Doch weil die Menschen von ihrer
Überfahrt erfahren haben, versammelt sich
auch am anderen Ufer des Sees schnell eine
große Menge von Leuten, die Jesus sehen
und hören wollen. Der Aufforderung seitens
seiner Jünger, diese Menschen wieder wegzuschicken,
kommt Jesus nicht nach. Im
Zuge der Bearbeitung des Evangeliumstextes
weicht der Drehbuchtext hier vom Original
ab: Anstelle der unpersönlichen Formulierung
in Mk 6, 34 wird Jesus das Wort von den
Schafen, „die keinen Hirten haben“ als direkte
Aussage – bereits interpretierend auf sich
selbst bezogen – in den Mund gelegt. Weiterhin
tritt Jesus – ebenfalls anders als in der
Perikope Mk 6, 30-44 beschrieben – unmittelbar
vor der Speisung der Fünftausend nicht
nur als Lehrer und Prediger, sondern explizit
2
auch als Wunderheiler auf. Entsprechend
Mk 6, 35 ff. ermahnen die Jünger Jesus gegen
Abend, er solle doch jetzt zumindest die
Menschen wegschicken, damit sie sich in den
umliegenden Dörfern etwas zu essen besorgen
können. Doch Jesus erwidert, sie sollten
die versammelten fünftausend Menschen
verköstigen. Nachdem ihm seine Jünger die
Unmöglichkeit dieses Unterfangens darlegen,
beauftragt sie Jesus, zu den Menschen
zu gehen und nachzusehen, wie viel Speise
denn allen zur Verfügung stünde. An dieser
Stelle folgt der Sprecher der Vorlage im
Johannesevangelium (Joh 6, 8 f.), indem er
vom Apostel Andreas berichtet, der einen
kleinen Jungen zu Jesus führt; dieser hält
einen Korb in Händen, in dem sich fünf Brote
und zwei Fische befinden. Im Film bedankt
sich Jesus bei diesem Jungen. Dann orientiert
sich der Film wieder verstärkt an der
Markusvorlage: Die Menschen sollen sich auf
Jesu Wort hin in Gruppen zusammensetzen.
Dann spricht Jesus den Segen. Genauer als
im Evangelium wird nun der Ablauf der Brotund
Fischvermehrung dargestellt. Jesus zerkleinert
die Brote und Fische und gibt sie in
Körben an seine Jünger weiter, die sie wiederum
unter die Menschen verteilen. Als alle
satt geworden sind, fragt Jesus – anders als
im Evangelium – seine Jünger, ob sie denn
auch satt geworden seien. Weil sie verneinen,
veranlasst er sie, die Reste der ausgeteilten
Speisen einzusammeln. Schließlich
erhält jeder der Zwölf einen Korb voller Essen.
Alle sind erstaunt über diese Tat Jesu
und sprechen von einem Wunder. Wiederum
abweichend vom Evangelium stellt Jesus im
Film klar: Bei Gott ist alles möglich, auch die
Speisung einer so großen Menschenmenge.
Ohne große Unterbrechung geht die Handlung
nun auf der Basis des Matthäustextes
(Mt 14, 22-33) weiter: Jesus möchte sich jetzt
zum Beten auf einen Berg zurückziehen und
weist seine Jünger deshalb an, alleine über
den See zurückzufahren. Aus der ruhigen
See wird ein tosendes Gewässer, weil ein heftiger
Sturm aufgekommen ist. So wild tobt
der Sturm, dass ihr Schiff zu kentern droht –
eine Dramatisierung gegenüber der matthäischen
Version. Im Film wird die nun folgende
Szene aus der Perspektive der Jünger an
Bord geschildert, um die Spannung zu steigern:
Die ängstlichen Jünger sehen einen
Menschen, der auf dem Wasser schreitet und
glauben, es handele sich um ein Gespenst.
Erst als der Sprecher auf Jesus verweist,
wird seine Identität offenkundig. Das folgende
kurze Zwiegespräch zwischen Jesus und
Petrus entspricht der matthäischen Textvorlage:
Petrus verlangt von Jesus, dass er ihm
befehle, auf dem Wasser zu ihm zu gehen.
Jesus folgt diesem Wunsch. Daraufhin steigt
Petrus aus dem Boot in bzw. auf das Wasser
und geht einige Schritte auf Jesus zu. Der
Sprecher kommentiert den Mut des Petrus
folgendermaßen: Er sei zu „aufgeregt und
verblüfft“ gewesen, um Angst zu haben.
Doch wie er allmählich das wütende Wasser
unter sich wahrnimmt, beginnt er unterzugehen.
Jesus bewahrt ihn aber vor dem Ertrinken,
da er ihn festhält und stützt. Der bei
Matthäus erfolgte harte Vorwurf („Kleingläubiger“)
wird im Film entschärft und zu einem
Mahnspruch umgewandelt: Petrus hätte
mehr Vertrauen zu Jesus haben sollen. Auch
der darauf folgende Zuspruch ist neu: Wenn
Petrus gelernt habe, Jesus völlig zu vertrauen,
werde er alles können. Nachdem beide an
Bord gekommen sind, legt sich der Sturm
und Petrus bekundet: Jetzt wisse er, dass
Jesus der Sohn Gottes sei. Jesus hingegen
blickt nur ruhig auf das Wasser. Das letzte
Bild wird sanft abgeblendet und die meditative
Musik lässt das Gesehene und Gehörte
besinnlich ausklingen.
3
Ergänzende Informationen
Insgesamt berichten die Evangelien von 41
Wundern Jesu. Bezeichnet werden diese
Wunder (griechisch: térata) auch als „Machttaten“
(dynamis) und „Zeichen“ (semeía).
Sowohl die Speisung der Fünftausend als
auch Jesu Gang über den See zählen zu den
Naturwundern, die sich von den Heilungswundern
unterscheiden lassen. Vom Aufbau
her liegt folgende Struktur zugrunde: Exposition
(Beschreibung einer Mangelsituation
oder Bitte um Hilfe in der Not), Aktion (Handlung
Jesu: Wundertätigkeit) und Akklamation
(Staunen, Beifall der Menschen). Wunder
weisen im Neuen Testament Jesus als den
Sohn Gottes aus. Sie drücken zudem Gottes
Liebe zu den Menschen aus. Doch auch der
Glaube der Menschen ist entscheidend: Denn
Wunder bestätigen den Glauben (vgl. die
häufig wiederkehrende Äußerung Jesu:
„Dein Glaube hat dir geholfen“ u. a. Lk 7, 50;
8, 48; 17, 19; 18, 42). Das Jesus entgegengebrachte
Vertrauen wird gewissermaßen belohnt.
Schließlich stehen Wunder im Dienst
der Botschaft Jesu: Sie lassen die Menschen
erleben, dass das Reich Gottes gegenwärtig
ist.
Unter diesen Vorzeichen ist auch die im Film
gezeigte wunderbare Brot- und Fischvermehrung
zu verstehen: Jesus schickt die
vielen Menschen nicht weg, sondern erweist
sich als guter Hirte, der für seine Schafe
sorgt; er liebt alle Menschen und gibt ihnen
Kraft seiner göttlichen Autorität genügend
zu essen. Seine Jünger – am Anfang noch
skeptisch – vertrauen ihm und tun, was er
ihnen aufträgt; auch die Menge glaubt an
Jesus; niemand kümmert sich um die Nahrungsbeschaffung.
Dieser Glaube wird durch
die wundersame Brot- und Fischvermehrung
belohnt. So erleben die Menschen Jesus als
Wundertäter und Sohn Gottes. Sie wissen
sich sicher in seiner Obhut. Eine interessante
Antwort auf die Frage nach der Authentizität
des Speisungswunders liefert der
Exeget Meinrad Limbeck: „Wir können ‚nur’
so viel sagen: Unser Evangelium berichtet,
daß es in der Geschichte Jesu mit den Menschen
seines Volkes einen Abend gab, an
dem Jesus die Menschen, die zu ihm geströmt
waren, zu seinen Gästen machte, sie
dabei auf eine unvorstellbare Weise satt
machte und so zugleich erfahren ließ, daß
sie alle ein Volk, ja das heilige Volk Gottes
sein könnten“ (Limbeck, Markusevangelium,
88).
Auch für Jesu Gang über das Wasser gilt:
Jesus sieht die Not seiner Jünger und geht
auf sie zu. Petrus bekundet im Gegenzug
seinen Glauben, indem er sich aus dem Boot
auf das Wasser wagt und Jesus entgegengeht.
Freilich ist sein Vertrauen nicht vollkommen,
so dass sein allmähliches Einsinken
beschrieben wird. Auch wenn Jesus
Petrus dessen Kleingläubigkeit zum Vorwurf
macht, so darf das Wunder, genauer: die Rettung
des Petrus und der anderen Jünger als
Lohn für ihren Glauben gewertet werden. So
kann Petrus bekennen, dass Jesus wirklich
der Sohn Gottes ist. Anders, als im Film gezeigt,
der sich gegen Ende an der matthäischen
Version orientiert, drückt sich im Johannesevangelium
die göttliche Selbstoffenbarung
Jesu zusätzlich noch darin aus, dass
Jesus gar nicht erst mit an Bord kommt,
sondern das Schiff unverzüglich ans sichere
Ufer geleitet (vgl. Joh 6, 21).
4
Zur Verwendung
Der vorliegende zehnminütige Zeichentrickfilm
eignet sich für den Einsatz zu Beginn
einer Unterrichtsstunde über Jesus oder am
Anfang einer Unterrichtssequenz etwa zum
Thema „Jesus auf seinem Lebensweg begleiten“
(etwa Themenbereich 1.2 des Lehrplanes
für Katholische Religionslehre an den
bayerischen Grundschulen – vgl. hier vor
allem den Schwerpunkt 2.4.1 „Mit Jesus
kommt Gottes Reich“). Denn der Film führt
auf leicht nachvollziehbare Weise zum Thema
hin. Kinder mit wenig oder keinem Hintergrundwissen
erfahren zunächst etwas
über die Lebensweise und das Anliegen von
Jesus und seinen Jüngern. Dann erst geht
der Sprecher zur Rahmenerzählung über, um
schließlich die beiden Wundergeschichten
selbst vorzustellen.
Sinnvoll ist es, die Aufmerksamkeit der
Schülerinnen und Schüler nicht allein auf die
übernatürlichen Wunderereignisse selbst zu
lenken. Ansonsten könnte der Einruck vermittelt
werden, es handele sich bei Jesus
um eine Art Zauberkünstler nach der Façon
eines David Copperfield. Daher ist eine Nachbesprechung
des Films notwendig. Die Schülerinnen
und Schüler sollen einsehen, dass
die Wunder etwas aussagen: Sie sind Ausdruck
und Zeichen der Liebe Gottes zu den
Menschen.
Um die Aspekte des Glaubens und Vertrauens
nachhaltig zu verdeutlichen, könnte
man im Anschluss an die Vorführung des
Films die Schülerinnen und Schüler etwa die
Seefahrt der Jünger sowie ihre Begegnung
mit Jesus, den Gang des Petrus über das
Wasser und schließlich die Rettung aller
Jünger nachspielen lassen. Möglich wäre
hier die Inszenierung eines Bibliodramas.
Besonders geeignet ist jedoch ein Vertrauensspiel,
das die jungen Menschen in die
Lage versetzen kann, Gefühle, wie sie Petrus
bei seinem Gang über das Wasser haben
mochte (Hoffnung, Vertrauen, Zweifel, Gefühl
des Ausgeliefertseins, Angenommenseins
und der Geborgenheit), besser nachzuempfinden;
beispielsweise kann sich ein
Kind, das sich freiwillig die Augen verbinden
lässt, von einer Mitschülerin oder einem Mitschüler
durch das Klassenzimmer führen
lassen und anschließend über seine Eindrücke
und Gefühle berichten. Dieser Vorgang
kann durchaus einige Male mit anderen
Schülerinnen und Schülern wiederholt
werden. Anstelle eines Spiels oder einer
Aktion bzw. zusätzlich dazu kommt auch die
Schilderung persönlicher Erlebnisse in Frage:
Schülerinnen und Schüler erzählen,
wann sie einmal Angst hatten oder aus einer
Notlage nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft herauskamen
und sich auf jemanden verlassen
konnten, der sie aus dieser unangenehmen
Situation befreite.
Zudem kann der Film auch zum Anlass genommen
werden, den Begriff „Wunder“ zu
thematisieren. Gab es die in den Evangelien
beschriebenen Wunder wirklich? Und selbst
wenn ja: Gibt es denn heute überhaupt noch
Wunder? Diese oder ähnliche Fragen ergeben
sich dann sehr schnell. Ziel hierbei ist
es, von dem neuzeitlich eingeschränkten
Wunderbegriff wegzukommen, wonach nur
alle übernatürlichen, physikalisch nicht erklärbaren
Phänomene als Wunder bezeichnet
werden. Vielmehr geht es um eine Sensibilisierung
für „alltägliche“ Wunder: das
Wunder der Geburt eines Kindes, das Wunder
der selbstlosen Liebe und Freundschaft, die
Wunder der Natur usf. In diesem Rahmen
sollte den Schülerinnen und Schülern Gelegenheit
gegeben werden, etwas über ihre
persönlichen „wunderbaren“ Erlebnisse zu
erzählen. Gegebenenfalls ließe sich auch
eine Collage aus Zeitungsausschnitten zu-
5
sammenstellen, in denen über etwas Wundersames
oder Wunderschönes berichtet
wird. In diesem Zusammenhang bietet sich
die Vorführung des ebenfalls zehnminütigen
Zeichentrickfilms aus derselben Reihe zum
Thema „Wunderheilungen“ an.
Schließlich kann der Film auch einer Meditation
vorausgehen oder eventuell sogar
direkt als Anknüpfungspunkt etwa für eine
Phantasiereise dienen.


----------



## htcerox (11. Januar 2011)

Rechnungswesen-Arbeit erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit hilfe vom PCGH Extreme Android app


----------



## RedBrain (11. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bei dir muss es ja verdammt kalt im Zimmer sein. *brrr*



Kalt? Mein Zimmertemperatur beträgt 20-22°C.

Idletemp 14°C statt 16°C


----------



## JC88 (12. Januar 2011)

Freitag JHV vonner Feuerwehr^^endlich Befördert werden 

PS: Nicht wegen des Geldes, ist einfach fürs Ego :p


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Kalt? Mein Zimmertemperatur beträgt 20-22°C.
> 
> Idletemp 14°C statt 16°C



Das ist nicht möglich mit Luftkühlung.


----------



## axel25 (12. Januar 2011)

Ähm, doch, ich hab bei 2°C-Temperatur eine CPU-Temperatur von 6°C mit einem Xigmatek Thor's Hammer gehabt, halt eben vorne 120mm-Lüfter bläßt auf das Netzteil) und einer am Gehäuse-Heck, der weg zieht.

Also möglich.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

Jaa sicherlich. Aber du kannst nichts mit 20° warmer Luft unter 20° kühlen. Wenn dem so wäre, wären Klimaanlagen vollkommen sinnlos und man wurde sich einfach 20 Ventiltoren ins Zimmer stellen.


----------



## axel25 (12. Januar 2011)

Hm, vielleicht hat er ja Eis auf den Kühler geschmissen .

Aber stimmt, wenn die Luft wärmer ist als die Temperatur des damit gekühlten Gerätes ist, vermute ich eine fehlerhafte Auslesung oder einen defekten Temperaturfühler.


----------



## RedBrain (12. Januar 2011)

Es sind keine Auslesefehler und defekte Temperatursensoren.

In BIOS läuft der CPU unter Last, da zeigte sich der Temperatur von maximal 28°C an bei 1500rpm. Und das auch wie bei Prime und LinX.

Unter Leerlauf kommt der CPU nicht unter die 16°C-Marke bei 20-22°C Zimmertemperatur. Erst wenn mein Zimmer kalt ist, kommt der auf 14°C.


----------



## axel25 (12. Januar 2011)

Ok, also.

A) Kann es sein, dass du Legastheniker  bist?

B) Ist sowas physikalisch wenn überhaupt mit einer Wasserkühlung möglich.

C) Läuft die Taktregelung der CPUs im CPU-Die (hauptsächlich) ab, das heißt, im BIOS läuft das Ding nicht auf 100%, soll heißen, er (der Prozessor) kommt vielleicht auf 30% des Energieverlustes, den er unter Prime95 erzeugen würde.

D) Folge ich daraus, dass bei dem Daten-Auslesen was schiefläuft, außerdem sind BIOS-Anzeigen nicht die zuverlässigsten. Kannst ja nochmal mit CoreTemp messen (sehr zuverlässig). Wenn du damit die selben Werte kriegst, ist es ein Auslese-Fehler. Denn wie gesagt, ist es selbst mit einer WaKü nur sher schwer möglich!


----------



## RedBrain (13. Januar 2011)

Ich mach mal n neuen Thread auf. Weil dieses Thema passt hier nicht rein.

*B2T!

EDIT: Gut, ich habe zugegeben, dass es um ein Auslesefehler handelt. Mehrere Foren in Google.de reverchiert.
*


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2011)

Mich freut gerade, dass mein Paket mit meinem RAM und meinem P67 Mainboard abgeschickt wurde. 

Ferner freut mich, dass ich auf dem Halbjahreszeugnis in Deutsch eine gute 2 habe, womit ich der beste der Klasse in dieser Disziplin bin. JEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Januar 2011)

Leistungselektronik der WaMa is wohl defekt, jay....


----------



## axel25 (13. Januar 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich eine 4 in Englisch habe, obwohl 25% der Klasse eine 5 oder 6 haben.


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Januar 2011)

das AMD-Fusion Mainboards in der PCGH-redaktion eingetroffen sind PC Games Hardware (PCGH_Redaktion) on Twitter 

Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern bis entspreche Produkte kaufbar sind! *freu*


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2011)

Mich freut, dass wieder "Ich bin ein Star - holt mich hier raus!" kommt. 

Ich weiß, die übelste Assi-Sendung, aber die einzige dieses Kaliebers die ich gucke.


----------



## Meat Boy (16. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich, dass ich einen Ausbildungsplatz als Industriekaufmann bekommen habe.


----------



## Janny (17. Januar 2011)

Meat Boy schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass ich einen Ausbildungsplatz als Industriekaufmann bekommen habe.



Glückwunsch! 

Ich freu mich das ich mich jetzt schlafen lege.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, leck mich fett!

Ich habe heute zwei Tickets für die Murderdolls in Zürich gewonnen!


----------



## Tobucu (19. Januar 2011)

Das hier so ein typischer Werwolffilm  Himmel ist.
Vollmond mit lückenhafter Bewöllckung.


----------



## JC88 (19. Januar 2011)

Schandmaul geht wieder auf Tour...sogar mit In Extremo zusammen...

na wenn ich da nicht dabei bin


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2011)

Nach *61* Tagen ist meine Grafikkarte endlich wieder auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Januar 2011)

Das meine Klipsch Image S4 heute gekommen sind.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2011)

Das mein Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom) heute gekommen ist und die anderen teile bald kommen.


----------



## FrozenBoy (20. Januar 2011)

Nur noch 4 Tage dann hab ich den Saftladen Bundeswehr hinter mir...


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

..............das ich heute noch abwaschen darf


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2011)

Hawkin81 schrieb:
			
		

> ..............das ich heute noch abwaschen darf



aber nur mit pril xd


----------



## Meat Boy (20. Januar 2011)

Das ich morgen keine Schule habe.


----------



## X-hardware (21. Januar 2011)

Nichts


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2011)

Yay, gestern den Campus Run #1 überstanden!


----------



## axel25 (21. Januar 2011)

Das ich einen Battlefield Play4Free-Beta-Code bekommen habe .


----------



## skdiggy (21. Januar 2011)

battlefield bad company 2 aus england ist eingetroffen


----------



## axel25 (21. Januar 2011)

@skdiggy: Soweit ich weiß, ist die PC-Version uncut.


----------



## skdiggy (21. Januar 2011)

jop ich weiß,aber  die packung hat nicht den riesiegen ab 18 stempel drauf und es hat nur 18 euro gekostet


----------



## axel25 (21. Januar 2011)

Achso, na dann :d.
Dachte nur.


----------



## JC88 (21. Januar 2011)

E Nomine wiederentdeckt


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Januar 2011)

......aus Komponenten, die ich in meinem Hardware-Schrank "gefunden" habe, einen leisen und Strom sparenden PC zusammengebastelt, der jetzt über Nacht meine Downloads erledigt


----------



## X-hardware (22. Januar 2011)

Nichts


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich auf meinen soeben bestellten i7-2600, 128er SSD für mein MacBook und die 256er SSD für mein PCchen  .


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Nichts





X-hardware schrieb:


> Nichts



Aus welchem Grund schreibst du dann hier rein?  Und das schon zweimal. Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, dass Posts in der Rumelkammer nicht gezählt werden! 

@ Topic

Mich freut, dass Mutter endlich einkaufen ist, ich hab Hunger! Kein Wunder, nach meiner Kotzattacke gestern ...


----------



## Hawkin81 (22. Januar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> aber nur mit pril xd


 
Ne, leider nochnichtmal damit


----------



## Nucleus (24. Januar 2011)

Neuen Partner werben: Check!
Morgen HTC Desire HD holen: Check!


----------



## htcerox (24. Januar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Neuen Partner werben: Check!
> Morgen HTC Desire HD holen: Check!



Na freuste dich schon aufs Desire? Ich kann zu dem Gerät nur eins sagen: Hammer  Android geht so ab.

Btt: Mich freut, das mein Moped problemlos nach dem Winter angesprungen ist.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Januar 2011)

Jepp, ich hab da schon ein bisschen dran rumgespielt.
Mein Vater hat sich nämlich auch eins rausgelassen (obwohl das für ihn der totale Overkill ist). Das Teil rockt echt total, freu mich schon riesig drauf


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2011)

Ein Test der PCGH Android-App. Wenn das hier erscheint, freue ich mich


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem heutigen Tage, die hälfte der Arbeitswoche geschafft ist. WE ich komme...


----------



## Meat Boy (27. Januar 2011)

Das ich heute nur 1,5 Stunden Schule hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Endlich ein bezahlbares LianLi A71b gefunden  .


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2011)

Morgen is Freitag


----------



## The_Freak (27. Januar 2011)

meine neue Johnny Cash cd - Unearthed, nie so etwas gutes gehört, einfach großartig.


----------



## computertod (27. Januar 2011)

mein Laptop wurde heute verschickt


----------



## Feuerreiter (27. Januar 2011)

Morgen Premiere meines neuen Films vor immerhin 50 Leuten!


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2011)

Mein DesireHD rock die Hütte! 

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2011)

Grad gab es Freibier. 
Der 13er-Jahrgang hat was ausgegeben. Die feiern jetzt, weil sie mit den schriftlichen Abiprüfungen fertig sind. 
Nur leider mach ich jetzt ein paar Tippfehler. Mein Promille-Rechner sagt mir, dass ich 0,75 Promille hab. 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Mein DesireHD rock die Hütte!


/sign
Desire HD ist so ziemlich das beste Handy.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2011)

Nur der schwache Akku ist ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## htcerox (28. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Grad gab es Freibier.
> Der 13er-Jahrgang hat was ausgegeben. Die feiern jetzt, weil sie mit den schriftlichen Abiprüfungen fertig sind.
> Nur leider mach ich jetzt ein paar Tippfehler. Mein Promille-Rechner sagt mir, dass ich 0,75 Promille hab.
> 
> ...





Nucleus schrieb:


> Nur der schwache Akku ist ein schlechter Witz...



/sign
Freue mich jeden Tag wieder mein Desire HD zu haben.
Und das mit dem Akku stimmt auch - leider. Manchmal reicht der Akku nicht bis Abends, aber sonst, Top zufrieden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2011)

Heute Abend kann ich wieder Micro Volts spielen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2011)

...das ich als leihauto für meinen kaputten firmen-caddy einen t5 mit langen radstand bekommen habe.Der hat zwar "nur" 130 ps,dafür aber allrad. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der halbe meter schnee aus dem letzten jahr... 
...und ich dachte immer der wird zu solchen auto`s dazu geliefert...
Naja,egal...Dafür hab ich jetzt temporär ein auto,wo ich auch mal was rein und weg bekomme.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

dass mein vadder sich bald n neues motorrad kauft, ne Triumph Tiger 800. RIchtig geiles teil^^
Und ich krieg sein altes


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2011)

wie war das?


> Mit Triumph fuhr der Herr zum Himmel auf


----------



## JC88 (29. Januar 2011)

Meine Homepage ist wieder online^^


----------



## DerMitdemTeletubbyTanzt (29. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich daß endlich die neuen Füße für einen rechner gekommen sind! Der neue Monitor auf  gut Läuft. Allgemein, daß ich wieder en bischen weitergekommen bin.Bilder gibts im Profil

Aber am meisten freue ich mich darüber daß mein Sohn seine OP gut überstanden hat.

Steph


----------



## KOF328 (30. Januar 2011)

ich freu mich dass ich seit gestern 15 bin, wenn auch ohne ersichtlichen grund


----------



## Hardwell (2. Februar 2011)

ich freu mich weil ich grad noch nen keks gefunden hab!


----------



## computertod (2. Februar 2011)

installier grad Windows 7 Pro x64 auf meinen Laptop. schön, wenn einem der Kumpel für ~1 Woche ne HDD leiht


----------



## RedBrain (2. Februar 2011)

Beim Aufräumen grad gefunden 

Spacewalker HOT-555 Mainboard-Handbuch.

Ausstattung in Spoiler:


Spoiler



*Socket 7:*
Pentium Prozessoren: 75 Mhz bis 200 Mhz
Cyrix 6x86 Prozessoren: P120+ bis P166
AMD K5 Prozessoren: PR75 bis PR150

*Chipsatz:*
Intel PCIset 82437VX, 82438VX und 82371SB

*Speicher:*
4x 72pin SIMM Bänke (5V EDO-RAM und Fast Page Mode SIMMs)
maximaler Speicherausbau: 128 MiB (4x 32 MiB)

1 oder 2x 168pin DIMM Bänke (3,3V D-RAM, EDO und Fast Page Mode DIMMs)
maximaler Speicherausbau: 64 MiB (2x 32 MiB)
*
Cache:*
Integrierter L2 write-back Cache Controller
-256 kiB oder 512 kiB(option) Direct Mapped Pipeline Burst Cache

*Erweiterungen:*
3x 32bit PCI Slots
3x 16bit ISA Slots
2-Kanal PCI IDE Anschluss bis zu 4 Geräte und unterstützt PIO Mode 4; DMA Mode 2 übertragungen bis zu 22 MByte/sec
Integrated 8x 32bit buffer for PCI IDE burrst transfers
Ein Floppy Anschluß
Ein Parallele Port
2 Serielle Ports
 Ein PS/2 Port
2x USB 2.0 Ports

*Board Design:*
220mm x 230mm



Hm? Spacewalker scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Bestimmt bei Shuttle Inc.?


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Februar 2011)

Das ich nächste Woche mein zweites Tattoo bekomme, mußte ja auch fast 3 Monate drauf warten


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Februar 2011)

Hat die Telekom nun etwa doch Netzneutralität ernst genommen?

Ich kriege hier Fullspeed Youtube durch, ohne deren Proxyserver zwischenschalten zu müssen 

Na ja, bin zum Glück (  ) nicht mehr lange bei denen


----------



## Nucleus (2. Februar 2011)

Eben seit langem mal wieder Evil Dead gesehen... einfach geil der Streifen 
Sam Raimi ist und bleibt ein Genie (die Spiderman-Filme mal ausgenommen)


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab Geburtstag und hab zur Feier des Tages selbst gebacken xD Es gibt Brownies nach org. Holländischem Hausrezept


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

Na denn Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Darf ich mich beteiligen an den Brownies? *Yammy Yammy*


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön

Wenn du noch was abhaben willst solltest dich beeilen, ich wusste garnicht wie viele Kollegen morgens auf Schokolade stehen xD


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute! 

@Topic

Der Server-Umzug ist abgeschlossen! *Freude*

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## trible_d (4. Februar 2011)

Meine essence stx ist da!!! Der tag ist oberhammer! Freitag + stx + filmabend bei nem kumpel auf seinem neuen 50" und er kocht auch noch


----------



## Tobucu (4. Februar 2011)

Das hier mal wieder typisches Cuxhavener Wetter ist.
(Storm & Regen den ganzen Tag)
Vorauschichtlich bleibt es bis Montag auch so.


----------



## RedBrain (6. Februar 2011)

Half-Life: Opposing Force 2 Demo 3 erschienen 

ist nur 130 MB groß. Download: HLP | News | Source Mods: Opposing Force 2: Demo erschienen


----------



## newjohnny (6. Februar 2011)

ich freue mich, dass ich in 2 wochen nach NYC fliege  .


----------



## Ahab (6. Februar 2011)

Mein nigelnagelneues Thinkpad Edge 13 mit AMDs Nile Plattform. Dazu eine schnuckelige F90 von Corsair. Hach es ist ein wahres Fest nach fast zwei Jahren Asus Plastikorgie


----------



## JawMekEf (7. Februar 2011)

Das Samstag ne Mini-LAN ansteht 

Sent from my iPod touch using PCGHExtreme


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Februar 2011)

In BC2 gerade *22410* Punkte gemacht habe!


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Februar 2011)

dass der Superbowl gestern so gut war, hat sich mal wieder gelohnt nur eine stunde geschlafen zu haben


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2011)

Gerade bei Kabel Deutschland die 32er bestellt.  Die 100er war leider nicht verfügbar an meiner Adresse...  Ade UMTS! Wuuuhuuuuu!!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Februar 2011)

Gerade Assassin's Creed 2 und davor Assassin's Creed durchgezockt, Teil 1 ging so, aber Teil 2 gehört echt zu dem besten auf dem Markt, einfach genial. Ich will Brotherhood für PC, Sofort!


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab endlich mal wieder die Zeit gefunden ein bisschen zu programmieren


----------



## coolburnerone (9. Februar 2011)

gestern HD Dune D1 bestellt freu mich schon auf dieses gerät


----------



## joraku (9. Februar 2011)

Heute Abend geht es, auch wenn es unter der Woche ist, mit Freunden auf Party.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gerade meine (von meinem Vater wohl eher ) alte JVC HiFi Anlage aus den 80ern repariert 

Riemen vom Plattenspieler einbauen war ja erst mal keine Schwierigkeit, aber den CD Spieler... huiuiui (Laser stand offen)

Dafür jetzt 1A Qualität beim Musikhören


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Februar 2011)

Morgen schulfrei.


----------



## the|Gamer (9. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich zitiere "am 04.02.11 erhielten wir Ihr Motorola Defy  Licorice High Gloss mit der Imei-Nummer *Zensiert*.
Das Gerät wurde repariert und verließ unser Haus am 09.02.11."

und alle kleinen grünen Roboter freuen sich !

und JA es war ein Defy mit Hörerdefekt 

mfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

aufm Balkon meine längts vergessene Flasche Bombay Sapphire gefunden, und Tonic is zum Glück auch immer im Haus


----------



## Re4dt (10. Februar 2011)

Endlich 15  
Zudem freut es mich Das mir meine Eltern einen HD Camcorder geschenkt haben   Schule war ausnahmsweise mal auch gut auch wenn ich dank Mittagschule mein Geburtstag heute nicht feiern konnte.


----------



## axel25 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte heute eigentlich Nacharbeit (Nachsitzen!), aber da meine Englisch-Lehrerin meine Aufgaben einem falschem Lehrer mitgegeben hat, diese so nicht zur Verfügung standen, durfte ich nach Hause.

Vor ner halben Stunde hat die Lehrerin angerufen, sich für das Missverständnis entschuldigt, und gemeint, sie lasse die Nacharbeit fallen, sei ja schließlich ihr Fehler gewesen .


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Februar 2011)

Endlich den ISP gewechselt 

Kiss my a.. Telekom, ihr kriegt noch nicht mal Anschlussgebühr


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Winamp tut endlich das was ich will.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Februar 2011)

Das ich wie es aussieht keine Mp.exe probs mehr habe. Vorher nach jeden Spiel abgestürzt jetzt scheint es zu gehen achja gemeint ist die blops mp.exe


----------



## JC88 (12. Februar 2011)

In 5 Std. Lötkolben schwingen meine Zentralverriegelung wieder dazu bewegt zu ent- bzw. verriegeln. Welch ungewohnter Luxus


----------



## Tobucu (14. Februar 2011)

Das ich heute 1 Jahr On bin.


----------



## the|Gamer (15. Februar 2011)

1. XBOX 360 im Müll gefunden mit bloß "RoD"
2. endlich beim Friseur gewesen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Februar 2011)

e-bug hat meinen Drucker verschickt!


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (17. Februar 2011)

Dass ich mit meinem Vater First Class mit dem A380 nach Bangkok fliege...


----------



## pain_suckz (17. Februar 2011)

Das sie endlich den "richtigen" Raubkopierer an den Arsch bekommen haben


----------



## _chris_ (17. Februar 2011)

Das mein Schreibtisch endlich Kabelmanagement hat undzwar in der x-tream Kreppband Edition.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2011)

Vorerst alle Klausuren und Referate überstanden...


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

9000 ist voll.


----------



## Lyr1x (18. Februar 2011)

das es nicht mehr lange bis zum feierabend ist *_*


----------



## computertod (18. Februar 2011)

dass ich schon feierabend hab


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

Abflussmensch war da, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder Geschirr abwaschen.


----------



## TwilightAngel (18. Februar 2011)

@ghost: Auf den warte ich noch. Jetzt weiß ich ja, wo der sich rumgetrieben hat! 

Mich freut, dass heut mein Konzertticket angekommen ist.


----------



## computertod (19. Februar 2011)

dass ich mitm mopped bei schnefall noch heil heimgekommen bin


----------



## iceman650 (19. Februar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich moin mit meinem Onkel zur Technorama nach Kassel.
Das wird sehr nice. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## -NTB- (19. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Gruppensex im Altersheim-Die 3 Besoffskis


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

Die Musik im Radio.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

Das meine kumpels da sind zum auflegen heute nacht 

man man ....die haben mich alten Sack nicht vergessen


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

Das Pinky & der Brain auf Boomerang laufen. Ich finde die Sprüche von den Genial! 

Brain will eine Legende Stricken in der sich alle Volkshelden in einer Person vereinen.

Brain: Oh ja Pinky ich werde dir eine Legende schreiben.
Pinky: Die Legende einer bezahlbaren allgemeinen Krankenversicherung...?

Zu genial die Versteckte Gesellschaftskritik.

Eigentlich alle Steven Spielberg Cartoons (Animaniacs, Freak a Zoid! und halt Pinky & Brain.)



Brain: Und deshalb sagt man zu hohen Häusern auch Plattenbauten, in einigen teilen Deutschlands jedenfalls.

Ich habe mich so weggeschmissen!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den Schulproxy überlistet und kann nun doch auf PCGHX rumsurfen in der Schule. 

Und ganz vergessen, heute Englisch Prüfung bestanden.


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und ganz vergessen, heute Englisch Prüfung bestanden.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Mich freut, dass ich morgen früher aus habe.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2011)

Von nem T-Kollegen meine lahme 768er-DSL Leitung durchmessen lassen.
Und da er "an der Quelle" sitzt, hab ich jetzt 2MBit 
Für viele hört sich das wenig an - für mich ist es aber eine Steigerung um mehr als 100%


----------



## das_wesen (24. Februar 2011)

Ich liebe die 80er und 90er Cartoons von WB. Die haben sogar noch bei der Synchro Wortwitz und Qualität.


----------



## JC88 (24. Februar 2011)

Tastatur mit ergonomischem "Guttenberg Tastaturlayout" bei eBay.de: Eingabe- Lesegeräte (endet 25.02.11 19:25:27 MEZ)

das heutzutage zumindest noch Privatpersonen auf das Aktuelle geschehen bei der Angebotserstellung eingehen^^Hoch lebe die freie Marktwirtschaft


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Viel besser find ich: EUR 330,00


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

Juuhhuuu.... mir ist mein Passwort endlich wieder eingefallen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe meiner Ecogreen F3, die nicht mehr erkannt wurde und dann ein halbes Jahr rumlag, eine letzte Chance gegeben, bevor ich sie in das RMA-Paket packen wollte. Und sie läuft! 
Vielleicht lag es damals nur an einer kaputten Windows-Installation oder ich war zu dämlich. 

Edit: Meine ehemals scheintote F1 läuft auch wieder einwandfrei. Die habe ich hier vergammeln lassen, weil sich RMA für 1TB-HDDs nicht sonderlich lohnt und ich zu faul war. 
Ich glaub, ich verkaufe die 500GB, die derzeit im externen Gehäuse steckt, pack da die 1TB rein und pack die 2TB Ecogreen in den Rechner.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Februar 2011)

dass endlich freitag is und weil ich noch ne letzte packung kekse in meim rucksack gefunden hab!


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2011)

Am Montag gehts auf zur CeBIT!


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Bald is Schule aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Am Montag gehts auf zur CeBIT!


 
Wie geht das, wenn am Montag erst der 28. ist? Die CeBIT fängt erst am Dienstag an.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Es gibt Leute die zelten direkt vorm Eingang!


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2011)

Am Tag vorher öffnet schon das Pressecenter


----------



## iceman650 (25. Februar 2011)

Wir sind Helden
Wir sind Helden wollen nicht für die Bildzeitung werben. Gut so. 



			
				Judith Holofernes schrieb:
			
		

> In der Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: ich glaub es hackt.
> 
> Mit höflichen Grüßen,
> Judith Holofernes



Mfg, ice


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2011)

Mein Bafög für März wurde gestern schon überwiesen


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Februar 2011)

Dortmund führt 2:1.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Februar 2011)

ENDLICH  Eltern überredet neuen TV zu kaufen und es hat endlich geklappt  
Bin nun stolzer besitzer eines Samsung 3D Fernseher


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> ENDLICH  Eltern überredet neuen TV zu kaufen und es hat endlich geklappt
> Bin nun stolzer besitzer eines Samsung 3D Fernseher


 
Und wer ist Eigentümer? 

@T: Audiomachine


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. Februar 2011)

durch nen bekannten an eine HD6950 2Gibyte zum EK-Preis rangekommen... wenn die sich dann jetzt noch zur ner 6970 freischalten lässt, dann ist zu schön um war zu sein!!


----------



## A-N-D-I (26. Februar 2011)

Waaa, ich fahr am Montag nach Berlin, is schon cool für mich, mal was anderes als Niederbayern^^ aber bei der Rückfahrt machen wir nen Stopp in Dresten, am Freitag, und ich kann nich zur CeBit


----------



## ck0184 (26. Februar 2011)

A-N-D-I schrieb:


> Dresten


 

ein herr von welt! nicht verkehrt so ne bildungsreise!

um ontopic zu bleiben: genau das hat mich gerade erfreut, naja eher erheitert!

MfG

PS: nich böse sein, konnte einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## Re4dt (27. Februar 2011)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ist Eigentümer?



Also eehhhmmm....................


Mein Vater    

@Topic
Also das 3D Feature ist besser als ich dachte


----------



## Tobucu (2. März 2011)

Wegen Umzug hab ich bei Amazon die Adresse gändert.
Muste feststellen das ich ein paar Fehler in den Vorbestellungen hatte. Zum Glück habe ich die ausgebessert bevor es verschickt werd.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2011)

Das Bayer gegen Schalker verloren hat


----------



## Tobucu (2. März 2011)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Das Bayer gegen Schalker verloren hat


 
Wie geil. Da wird sich mein Kumpel sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## iceman650 (2. März 2011)

Die lassen sich von Schalke zustellen, spielen Handball-artig und schieben sich den Ball zu und die Fans flamen rum - typisch FCB.
Und dass sich das niemals ändern wird, freut mich. 
Morgen gibts in der Schule ein riesiges FCB vs. S04 battle.
Und das wird als Außenstehender (wobei ich FCB nicht mag - und das ist gut so) ein besonderes Fest. Für die Großen Pausen werde ich mir wohl einen Klappstuhl mitnehmen müssen um es völlig genießen zu können 

Mfg, ice


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. März 2011)

Mein Battlefield Play4Free Key ist da 

Ist auch fast runtergeladen, die EA Server schwächeln aber (stark schwankene Downloadgeschwindigkeiten, nie mehr als 5MB/s)


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. März 2011)

Das ich wieder fit bin, erst die halbe Nacht beim Saufen und in der früh gings zum schaffen


----------



## das_wesen (4. März 2011)

Das es morgen zur CeBIT geht!!! Total wie ein kleines Kind freu!


----------



## Caspar (4. März 2011)

Ich darf bald ins Bett! Ausserdem wird morgen die Seminararbeit fertig, hoffentlich... ab Mittwoch macht das Leben dann wieder Sinn, Freizeit, Freiheit und das Leben mit all seinen handwerklichen Facetten genießen!


----------



## DAEF13 (5. März 2011)

Gleich geht es in den Zug und dann ab zur CeBIT


----------



## joraku (5. März 2011)

Heute ist ein entspannter Tag. 
und ein sehr sonniger dazu, da steht man gerne um 8:00 Uhr auf.


----------



## moe (5. März 2011)

die tickets fürs nova rock sind bestellt und motörhead kommen auch!


----------



## Pikus (5. März 2011)

Hannover - Bayern 3:1


----------



## AeroX (5. März 2011)

Das ich bald meinen Motorrad Führerschein anfangen


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Mich freut gerade das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich einfach toll.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Hannover - Bayern 3:1


 


Mal schaun wie lange die ihren Thrainer noch haben


----------



## Entelodon (6. März 2011)

bin momentan eigentlich grundlos glücklich... naja, nicht ganz... die weiber halt...


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (6. März 2011)

Die beiden folgenden Meldungen: 

Frankfurt ist Deutschlands IT-Wiege | silicon.de

Knotenpunkt für Bits und Bytes: Frankfurt als Welthauptstadt des Internets | Frankfurt - Frankfurter Rundschau


----------



## joraku (7. März 2011)

Heute Abend (also ab 19:00 Uhr) Lan Party.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. März 2011)

Mich freut, dass der EVGA Support so gut ist
Ich dachte schon, dass ich mich am Telefon auch lange Wartezeiten einstellen muss, aber nein, innerhalb von 6 Minuten (mit wählen und 10 Sek. warten) wurde alles geklärt


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Heute meine dumme IT-Prüfung bestanden, JAY!!!!1!11einseinself.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (8. März 2011)

dass ich heute zu Fasching als Terrorist geh...


----------



## Amigo (8. März 2011)

Mein neuer Avatar! 
Und dass die Sonne scheint und ich heute meine neuen Möbel aufbauen werde...


----------



## Xrais (8. März 2011)

das Two Worlds 2 mir so einen großen spaß macht


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2011)

das caseking meine neue graka vor einer stunde verschickt hat!
wäre zu gut, wenn die morgen schon ankommen würde


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. März 2011)

Schau gerade die Rede von Seehofer, extrem amüsant im Positiven, wie im Negativen


----------



## RapToX (9. März 2011)

neue graka ist eben gekommen 
jetzt schnell einbauen und hoffen das alles läuft.


----------



## taks (9. März 2011)

Es gibt keine "Google-Werbung" mehr auf Facebook


----------



## RedBrain (9. März 2011)

1)
Fast die 7 Minuten Marke, leider mit ein paar Fahrfehlern erwischt.

*Spiel:* Forza Motorsport 3
*Genre:* Renn-Simulation

*Strecke:* Nordschleife (Tourist-Layout)

*Fahrzeug:* 2002er Nissan MIME'S Skyline GT-R R34 (Klasse: R2 816) *Antriebsart:* Allrad (AWD)
*
Daten:*


Spoiler



*Leistung* 773 kW / 1037 PS
*Drehmoment* 945,3 Nm
*Gewicht* 1211 Kg
*Hubraum* 2,8 Liter
     - 1,17kg pro PS -

*Beschleunigung:*
0 - 97 Km/h in 2,5 sek
0 - 161 Km/h in 4,8 sek

*Höchstgeschwindigkeit:* 387 Km/h



*Mein eigenes Rundenrekord:* 07:16,536
*Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Rennstrecke:* 378 Km/h
*Fahrhilfen: KEINE* *(!)*

Heheh, dieses Monster fährt sehr gut auf der Piste. 

2)
Zum ersten Mal ein Grafikfehler im Spiel entdeckt, die Bäume haben weiße Texturen. Und das auf der Nordschleife. 
Naja, Xbox 360 halt.


----------



## Tobucu (9. März 2011)

Mich freut das ich Heute im Briefkasten Dragon Age II gefunden habe.


----------



## RedBrain (9. März 2011)

Nordschleife 07:06,xxx erreicht. Dafür habe ich mein Nissan Skyline bis am Limit gequält. Noch besser geht nicht. Bin mit diesen Rundenrekord absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2011)

Das ich morgen frei hab und die Woche nur noch am Freitag arbeiten muss


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

Es gab nun ein offizielles Update auf Android 2.2.2 für mein LG Smartphone - eben installiert, erster Neustart dauerte ewig. Ich hatte schon Angst, dass das Smartphone nun ein beschädigtes ROM hat, nix da, jetzt flitzt es und ich warte schon geduldig auf Android 2.3. Mit dem Tempo der Updateveröffentlichungen von LG kann man leben, manche müssen noch länger warten.


----------



## moe (10. März 2011)

noch eine woche, dann hab ich drei von fünf abi-prüfungen geschafft!


----------



## computertod (10. März 2011)

Moped vom Bruder läuft wieder
mussten erst mal ne Stunde rumsuchen was für ein Öl da rein kommt: 75 W 80 oder 90
ham dann aber 10 W 30 rein weil das nur ein bisschen dünnflüssiger ist


----------



## joraku (11. März 2011)

DasForum ist noch zu erreichen.


----------



## Xrais (11. März 2011)

noch einmal arbeiten und dann ist wochenende das ich dann in ruhe zocken kann


----------



## Falk (11. März 2011)

Xrais schrieb:


> noch einmal arbeiten und dann ist wochenende das ich dann in ruhe zocken kann


 
Ähnlich hier, nur besser: heute Nachmittag noch, dann 1 Woche Urlaub


----------



## DAEF13 (11. März 2011)

Die Sidewinder X4 und die RAT5 sind endlich da Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende PC bzw. ein funktionierendes Mainboard


----------



## Ahab (11. März 2011)

Meine neue GTX 560 Ti !!!


----------



## JC88 (11. März 2011)

Gutes wetter 
Am WE werden endlich Sommerreifen mit neuen 14" Alus drauf gepackt


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Wochenende!!!!


----------



## moe (12. März 2011)

die tickets fürs nova rock sind endlich da!

und ich werd mich gleich auf den weg zu "true grit" machen.


----------



## Menthe (16. März 2011)

Das da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (17. März 2011)

ich hab mir grade ein schönes kühles guinnes aufgemacht!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich jetzt auf den Klutten-Button drücken darf, wegen Crossposting. 
Aber ich mache von dem Recht nicht Gebrauch.


----------



## computertod (17. März 2011)

Manta Mante 
Manta Witze sind einfach die besten


----------



## LosUltimos (18. März 2011)

Das ich heute nur bis 12 Uhr arbeiten muss und dann Wochenende habe


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2011)

Das das Schandmaul Konzert gestern absolut genial war  Bin immernoch wie aufm Tripp


----------



## joraku (18. März 2011)

Das ich heute Abend endlich wieder einmal (nach 2 Wochen ) Alkohol in der richtigen Dosis zu mir nehmen werde - und das Beste: Ist ein B-day 
Wird billig, wenn man das Geschenk als Eintritt ansieht. 

(Mh, ich hoffe ich schau hier nicht mehr vorbei wenn ich heimkomme  Punkte will ich nicht haben.)

Edit: Da fällt mir gerade ein, heute ist mein Brocken-Kühler und eine Lüftersteuerung gekommen, endlich weg von dem LAUTEN boxed Kühler.  Mh, ich sollte eventuel doch nicht so viel drinken, sonst bin ich Morgen nicht fit um das Stück einzubauen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (18. März 2011)

Ohhhh, darauf freue ich mich: Android 2.3 Gingerbread update for the LG Optimus One will possibly arrive in May - Phone Arena

Es geht immer schneller und für mich ist es die schönste Version überhaupt.


----------



## RedBrain (19. März 2011)

> *Aus für Nissan Tiida und Nissan Cube*
> Der japanische Autobauer Nissan stellt den Verkauf des Minivans Cube und des Kompaktmodells Tiida in Europa ein.
> Grund sind schlechte Verkaufszahlen. In Deutschland wurde der erst im Januar 2010 eingeführte Cube nur 1200x abgesetzt.


*Quelle: Autobild Magazin Nr.11*


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. März 2011)

Das ich bei meiner Fachoberschule angenommen wurde


----------



## AeroX (19. März 2011)

So geiles Wetter hier  
Und ich Sitz beim Friseur


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

Das ich wieder Strom habe, echt toll ohne was zu essen zu machen


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2011)

Dass die Eclipse-Konsole gerade folgendes ausgespuckt hat:


> Bildschirm 0 X:0 Y:0 Höhe:1050 Breite:1680
> Bildschirm 1 X:1680 Y:0 Höhe:1024 Breite:1280
> Bildschirm 2 X:-1280 Y:-38 Höhe:1024 Breite:1280


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

Dass ich allein heute 8,3 Stunden Civ 5 gespielt hab.


----------



## joraku (21. März 2011)

Dass ich am Samstag 7 Stunden BC2 gespielt habe - so eine Zeitverschwendung.  (Okay, ich musste mich von der Nacht davor erholen.


----------



## RapToX (23. März 2011)

dpd war endlich mal da und hat meinen kaputten monitor abgeholt 
hoffentlich dauert die reparatur nicht so lange...


----------



## moe (25. März 2011)

dass das rise against konzert am dienstag so verdammt geil war, dass ich immer noch voll aufm trip bin.


----------



## moe (26. März 2011)

das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich liebe meine postfrau!


----------



## RapToX (28. März 2011)

dass dieser extrem langweilige arbeitstag in 25min. endlich zu ende ist


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2011)

Hatte Probleme mit yEd.
Die Cisco Symbole wollten nicht funzen (obwohls auf der Arbeit geklappt hat)
Also eMail an den Support von yWorks geschickt und nen schnellen und vor allem guten Support gekriegt  
Sieht man nicht oft.

Fehler lag am Farbraum der Cisco-Bilder.
Früher gabs die als svg-Dateien, heute "nur" als jpeg.
Also ab durch ACDSee und noch mals in jpeg konvertiert und in yEd importiert.
UND ES FUNZT 
Yeaha


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2011)

Mich freut, dass sich mein BDay dieses Jahr mal wieder lohnen wird: 


Neue Gaming-Tastatur
Neue Boxen
Neue Maus
Neues Mauspad
X360 Controller
Neues Guthaben für Cine-Card
Geld


----------



## Heli-Homer (28. März 2011)

Ohh letztens zum b-day auch erstmal ne richtig fette stereo-anlage bekommen 
Canton FTW!!

Back to topic:
Mich freut grade total das ich diese dummen vokabel für meine englischklausur so langsam drauf hab. *yeah*


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. März 2011)

Das ich im Casino 100€ gewonnen habe ^^


----------



## Heli-Homer (28. März 2011)

Ahh mich freut auch noch das Coxxone bestimmt mit den gewonnen 100 euro jedem ausem forum ein kühles bier ausgeben wird. 

(kleiner spaß am rande, nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Heute erste Stunde frei, ich mag Dienstage.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Der Thread hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/147119-unternehmen-bietet-virtuelle-freundin.html

Schon lange nicht mehr so eine geniale Diskussion gehabt!


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2011)

Die Nacht zum ersten mal das aktuelle Video von Katy Perry und Kanye West gesehen - mit Ambilight. Ich dachte der Fernseher explodiert jede Sekunde  Hatte auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## Lyr1x (29. März 2011)

Woa ja das neue Video haut echt rein  dachte auch als ich es zum ersten mal sah "mhm packt der Fernseher das?" 

btw was freut mich?: Hab gleich Mittagspause


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Dass ich meine GTX560 Ti jetzt mit Crysis + Mster Quality.cfg + Rygels Texturmod + High-Res Nanosuit quälen werde.


----------



## zøtac (30. März 2011)

Hab eben den Gips an meinem linkem Handgelenk abbekommen


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2011)

Ne Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch erhalten.
Nächsten Woche


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2011)

Dass ich verliebt bin und SIE auch


----------



## Heli-Homer (30. März 2011)

Auf jeden fall eine 2 inner englischklausur.
Udn es sind nur noch 2 tage bis zum WE 
Richtig eil


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

Das morgen endlich Freitag ist  <--- Hell it´s about Time!


----------



## taks (31. März 2011)

25°C am Samstag = grillen


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> 25°C am Samstag = grillen


 
Wär schon Goil. Am besten grillen am See


----------



## taks (31. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wär schon Goil. Am besten grillen am See


 

Ich frage mich grad wo ich am Besten Sparerips kaufen soll 


verdammt, jetzt hab ich Hunger -.-


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad wo ich am Besten Sparerips kaufen soll
> 
> 
> verdammt, jetzt hab ich Hunger -.-


 
Die besten Sparerips gibt es beim Metzger. Aber die vom REWE sind auch ok.

@ T

Das bald die hälfte vom Tag geschafft ist


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. März 2011)

Sparerips....... 
Leute ich bekomme Hunger...

Wir grillen auch am WE


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

> Leute ich bekomme Hunger...


Gleich Mittagspause


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. März 2011)

> Gleich Mittagspause


Na toll... bei mir gabs Kartoffelgratin + gefüllte Hackbällchen (tolle Kombi, oder? o.O) made by Lidl und nen Froopi und ne halbe Schale Erdbeeren mit Zucker.... auch gut, aber ich sabber mal dem Grillen bei uns am WE entgegen....


----------



## Necrobutcher (31. März 2011)

Regen!

Ich hab schonbefürchtet ich müsste tatsächlich dieses WE in die Waschanlage (:


----------



## taks (31. März 2011)

Hab ne Packung Toffifee bekommen


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wär schon Goil. Am besten grillen am See


 
Ihr habt ein Leben, bei mir gibts 5-6 Grad und Neuschnee auf den Bergen


Morgen kommt mein neues Bike


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. März 2011)

Jeder, wie er es verdient 

@Topic: auch grillen am Samstag, mit meinen Lieblingsarbeitskollegen


----------



## JC88 (31. März 2011)

01.04. Saisonstart 

Los gehts^^


----------



## computertod (1. April 2011)

grad die Teile für mein Moped bestellt
mal sehen obs was bringt


----------



## Falco (1. April 2011)

Heute abend gehts ma wieder auf Partyyyyyy!


----------



## taks (1. April 2011)

Es hat etwa 20°C und Sonnenschein und ich liege draussen 

Fehlt nurnoch ein kühles Blondes....


----------



## JC88 (1. April 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Es hat etwa 20°C und Sonnenschein und ich liege draussen
> 
> Fehlt nurnoch ein kühles Blondes....


 
WTF
Hier regnets-.-

Naja, @topic: Gleich Feierabend und denn Wochenende


----------



## Re4dt (3. April 2011)

ENDLICH neue Grakka bestellt  Die Zeiten wo ich mich mit Onboard Grafik quälen musste sind vorbei   Soo jetzt muss nur noch DHL das Paket am Dienstag liefern und ich bin der glücklichste Mensch der Welt  (nunja mehr oder weniger  )


----------



## joraku (3. April 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> ENDLICH neue Grakka bestellt  Die Zeiten wo ich mich mit Onboard Grafik quälen musste sind vorbei   Soo jetzt muss nur noch DHL das Paket am Dienstag liefern und ich bin der glücklichste Mensch der Welt  (nunja mehr oder weniger  )



Welche denn?

Mich freut, dass es heute in der Sonne ca. 25°C hatte, man es kaum ausgehalten hat und ich schon eine gewisse Grundbräune für den Sommer anlegen konnte.


----------



## taks (3. April 2011)

Und mich freu das Heute genau das gleiche Wetter wie Gestern ist


----------



## Special_Flo (3. April 2011)

ICh freu mich das wir nachher Grillen. Und dass das Wetter so gut ist.


----------



## Re4dt (3. April 2011)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Welche denn?
> 
> Mich freut, dass es heute in der Sonne ca. 25°C hatte, man es kaum ausgehalten hat und ich schon eine gewisse Grundbräune für den Sommer anlegen konnte.



Eine 6850  in 2-3 Monaten falls diese mir zu schwach sein sollte kaufe ich noch eine zweite für CF  

Mich freuts das es hier bei uns in der Stadt heute Sonntags Verkauf ist


----------



## GxGamer (3. April 2011)

Ich seh meinen Schreibtisch auf der Main


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

Das am WE schönes Wetter war, und wir grillen konnten.


----------



## JC88 (4. April 2011)

Endlich ists vorbei...17 Std. Dauereinstatz wegen Großbrand schlaucht...-.-


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2011)

Hab eine Woche Urlaub ... Hach ist das schön


----------



## zøtac (4. April 2011)

Morgen wird angeblich schönes wetter...


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

gleich feierabend und evtl heute grillung


----------



## -NTB- (4. April 2011)

YouTube - horse breeding (tamby)1

bald gibts nen babypferdchen


----------



## iceman650 (5. April 2011)

Schalke schießt Inter Mailand ab 
Catenaccio-Fail 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. April 2011)

Hey geil, passend zu meinen IMMER Negativen Berichte bei "Was nervt auch gerade ..." nun mal ein Thread wo ich meine seltenen GUTEN Erlebnisse hinein schreiben kann. 

@T
Heute hat der liebe DHL Mann mir einen ganzen Karton voll Hardware Spielsachen übergeben. 3 alte Boards, 6 alte AGP Grafikkarten und 2 Netzteile. Hab mich heute schon so richtig damit aus getobt.


----------



## taks (6. April 2011)

Ich musste selten so lachen 


75-Jährige Rentnerin legt Internet lahm


----------



## RapToX (7. April 2011)

Gothic 5 - Rechte gehen zurück an Piranha Bytes - News bei GameStar.de

jaaaaaa!


----------



## Bääängel (7. April 2011)

Heute nur drei anstatt 10 Stunden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2011)

Morgen Ferien!


----------



## taks (7. April 2011)

Am Samstag gibts viel Sonne und 22 Grad. Da könnte man sich wirklich dran gewöhnen


----------



## joraku (7. April 2011)

Heute hat es 24°C in der Sonne.  Die kurze Hose wurde schon angezogen.


----------



## Menthe (7. April 2011)

Kann ich überbieten 
26grad


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2011)

Das mein Kumpel ne Jahreskarte fürn Zug hat und es Samstag erstmal ab in die Stadt geht


----------



## ghostadmin (7. April 2011)

Ha 29°, wer hat jetzt den Größten?!


----------



## taks (7. April 2011)

Im Moment hat es hier (1000 m.ü.M.  ) zwar nur 21° aber um in der Sonne zu liegen reicht es


----------



## moe (7. April 2011)

morgen Abi-Hütte!


----------



## Tobucu (8. April 2011)

Endlich Feierabend und Morgen erst um 15.30 aufe Arbeit sein.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. April 2011)

Ich bekomme unverhofft Geld (Gehaltserhöhung und Rückzahlung Strom) 

Heute kommt mein Bastel PC - Somit beschäftige ich mich dann am WE mit meinem 2. AMD PC im Leben (AMD Athlon 64 2800+) - Quasi ein Highlight. Mit dem PC kann ich dann meine alten AGP Grafikkarten Testen und bei Ebay verhökern. Schätze wie 5950 Ultra und 6800 Pro sind z.B. dabei.

Von Amazon gibt es eine Saftige Gutschrift da ich den Laptop eingeschickt habe 

Scheint eine gute Restliche Woche zu werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

Ferien!


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

Nach Jahren K(r)ampf anscheinend endlich DAS Reinigungsmittel für Cabriodächer(und alles andere aus Textil) gefunden. 
Panamarinde ftw.


----------



## Pastefka (8. April 2011)

Ein wundervolles wochenende und eine noch besserer woche steht mir bevor 
jetzt erstma schön ne runde borderlands <3
und nächste woche kommt Portal 2 raus *hippy*!!! 
... so borderlands ich kommmmeeeeee xD


----------



## RapToX (9. April 2011)

will dir ja nicht die laune vermiesen, aber portal 2 kommt erst übernächste woche


----------



## computertod (10. April 2011)

mitm Moped gerade ~42km in ner dreiviertel Stunde gefahren
wenn noch jemand mitgefahren wäre, wäre es noch viel weiter geworden


----------



## JC88 (10. April 2011)

Ab morgen: Eine Woche Urlaub = Eine Woche schrauben und lackieren


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2011)

Neues Notebook gekauft (siehe Thread "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft")
Nächste Woche UUUrrrlaaauuub  Fehlen nur noch die Zugtickets die ich bestellen muss


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2011)

Prüfung hinter mir und jetzt Ferien


----------



## htcerox (11. April 2011)

Heute Morgen in ne Verkehrskontrolle gekommen, keine Papiere dabei und nach 1 Minute konnte ich schon weiter fahren


----------



## iceman650 (11. April 2011)

Dass der Hörgeräteakustiker hier vor Ort anscheinend kurzfristig ein Paar Phonak Audéo PFE112 (In-Ear Kopfhörer) zum testen ordern kann 
Ich freu mich drauf 

Mfg, ice


----------



## DAEF13 (11. April 2011)

In Englisch und Mathe jeweils eine 2 inner Arbeit und somit besser als ein paar wirkliche Streber inner Klasse


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. April 2011)

Habe die Versandbestätigung meines neuen Laptops bekommen  Dann kann ich wieder in Räumen mit Licht arbeiten


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Habe die Versandbestätigung meines neuen Laptops bekommen


 
Same here , endlich ...


----------



## Heli-Homer (13. April 2011)

Hab inner matheklausur endlich malwieder ne 3 geschrieben. Hab aber auch geakkert für das dingen. 

@ game server
Wo gehts hin innen urlaub wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Noch zwei mal schlafen dann endlich Wochenende!


----------



## iceman650 (13. April 2011)

Raúl González Blanco.
So krank wie der den Julio César zur Schnecke gemacht hat 
So einen durchgeknallten hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn...

Mfg, ice


----------



## zøtac (14. April 2011)

> Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


----------



## taks (15. April 2011)

Mein Atheismus hat vllt. bald ein Ende 

the missionary church of kopimism


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

Das endlich Freitag ist... 

Die Woche war die Hölle. -.-


----------



## TerrorTomato (15. April 2011)

Ferien sind aber leider die letzten die ich haben werde.... Im Sommer geht's mit der Ausbildung los


----------



## Heli-Homer (15. April 2011)

Jaaaa ich freu mich auch tierisch wegen ferien aber es sind nicht ganz meine letzten. 
Im sommer hab ich auch nochmal 2 wochen (!) bevor die ausbildung startet


----------



## Re4dt (15. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das endlich Freitag ist...
> 
> Die Woche war die Hölle. -.-


 
Dieses Wochende wird genial und nächste Woche Ferien


----------



## zøtac (15. April 2011)

Ferien, FERIEN, FEERIIIEEEEN


----------



## iceman650 (15. April 2011)

Meine ganzen Pakete (inklusive Yamaha P300, Ortofon 2m Red, In-Ear Ohrpasstücken und neuen Vinyls) sind angekommen 
Jetzt erst einmal den neuen Tonabnehmer auf den neuen alten Plattenspieler bauen, Erfahrungen wollen gemacht werden 

Mfg, ice


----------



## computertod (15. April 2011)

- meine beiden Frei.Wild T-Shirts sind gekommen
- Ubuntu 10.10 rennt auf meinem Laptop wie sau 
- wenn ich alle benötigten Programm ersetzt habe werde ich meinen Laptop von Windows erlösen


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. April 2011)

der postbote hat vorhin mein "neues" netbook gebracht
ein samsung nc10-black


----------



## refraiser (16. April 2011)

Ferien!!!!!


----------



## DonBes (16. April 2011)

Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread für Samsung Galaxy S ist draußen 
ich war zu faul ne news zu schreiben weil ich mich jezz wohl ans flashen machen werde


----------



## Shi (18. April 2011)

Meine HD 4870X2 reicht noch locker für Starcraft 2 in 1920x1080 @Ultra & SSAO


----------



## Aufpassen (18. April 2011)

Ein Pizza


----------



## joraku (18. April 2011)

Domainsicherung scheint zu klappen.


----------



## moe (19. April 2011)

Ferien.


----------



## PEG96 (19. April 2011)

Eine Mail von HTC, sie haben eines der exklusiven 50 HTC Osternester gewonnen!!!


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Eine Mail von HTC, sie haben eines der exklusiven 50 HTC Osternester gewonnen!!!


 
Glückwunsch! 


..

Das in 2 Wochen ich eine neue Graka kriege. <3


----------



## PEG96 (19. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> ..
> ...


 
Danke 
Jetzt freut mich dein Post


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

Das morgen Donnerstag ist, und das verlängerte Wochenende beginnt.


----------



## Aufpassen (20. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das morgen Donnerstag ist, und das verlängerte Wochenende beginnt.



Morgen ist Donnerstag?!


----------



## Re4dt (20. April 2011)

FERIEN 
Meine Logitech G9X wurde versendet  
Im Ethik Referat eine 2-  obwohl ich relativ nichts wusste. 
Ahja nochmals FERIEN *_* xD


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2011)

Morgen noch einmal 7 Stunden Praktikum und dann den Freitag frei.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2011)

Endlich die GTX560 Ti in die RMA geschickt. Jetzt fehlen noch Mainboard und Netzteil.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

Zuhause! (:


----------



## joraku (20. April 2011)

Ferien


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2011)

Endlich geht das Forum hier über die ganze Breite und der dumme Streifen rechts ist weg. Außerdem kann ich die Farben so haben wie ich es will... Ich liebe Firefox Add-ons.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

New Kids TURBO gleich
Das wird so legendär geil
Nen Liter Cola, Eimer Popcorn und Nachos und ab gehts 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Aufpassen (21. April 2011)

Ich halb irgendwann geburtstag.


----------



## zøtac (21. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ich halb irgendwann geburtstag.


 
Ehrlich? Ich auch :O


----------



## Aufpassen (21. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich? Ich auch :O



Niemals Dikkaah?!
Dann können wir uns beide freuen. :o


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. April 2011)

DHL brachte heute von Lebendsmittel.de den ganzen Alkohol ... jetzt ertrage ich meinen "Urlaub"


----------



## computertod (21. April 2011)

meine CPU läuft anscheinend wieder F@H stable
zumindest 28% ohne Freeze bei 8 min. TPF


----------



## python7960 (21. April 2011)

Feierabend,we, gleich pc weiter takten optimieren


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Das wir dieses WE schon Meister werden können
und natürliche dieses Video --> YouTube


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. April 2011)

Ich bin schon zum zweiten mal laut Errungenschaften seit 3 Monate dabei


----------



## joraku (22. April 2011)

Das schöne Wetter.


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Dass morgen mein paket von mindfactory ankommt


----------



## joraku (23. April 2011)

Was ist da drinnen? 

Ich freue mich, dass heute Abend/Nacht mal wieder eine LanParty stattfindet.


----------



## Low (23. April 2011)

Das heute Fußball ist


----------



## JC88 (23. April 2011)

Das der Carfreitag gestern absolut geil war 




Bis auf die Vollsperrung der "Rennleitung"


----------



## Pikus (23. April 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Was ist da drinnen?



Es hätte ein 1090T BE, 8GB Exceleram, ne 2TB platte und WLP sein sollen, aber bisher is noch nix da


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. April 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich Crysis 2 für 35€ letzten Sonntag erworben habe. Der verbugte Multiplayer kotzt mich an. Das könnte eigentlich in den "Was nervt dich gerade total Thread".


----------



## Low (23. April 2011)

Mein Alkohol Pegel


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2011)

Meiner gefällt mir auch Grad gut.


----------



## iceman650 (23. April 2011)

nfsgames Musikwunsch kam grade bei N-Joy 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Aufpassen (23. April 2011)

KM Computer hat den Status der HD5850 geändert in: Bestellt. Wird in den nächsten Tagen erwartet. <3


----------



## B3RG1 (23. April 2011)

Dass in etwa ner halben Stunde 40 Tage der Abstinenz vorbei sind


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. April 2011)

Der Gedanke das Ostern bald vorbei ist und ich wieder nach Hause fahren darf ... der Osten - Jetzt kann ich die ganzen Ehemaligen DDR Bürger/innen und Genossen/innen verstehen


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. April 2011)

... Das ich nächsten Monat endlich wieder zocken kann!! Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC in da House!!


----------



## JC88 (24. April 2011)

Das ich es endlich mal wieder, nach fast einem Jahr, geschafft habe 5 Stunden am Stück zu zocken 
Wie hab ich das vermisst xD


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2011)

Morgen gibts Geld fürs alte Auto, zeitgleich wird 300km weiter südlich der mögliche Nachfolger besichtigt. Family support ftw..


----------



## Alderwood (25. April 2011)

Das diese Woche Mein Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 und 4GB Ram mit der Post Kommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. April 2011)

Nächste Woche geht es zurück, zurück nach Jena, in ein besseres Deutschland


----------



## moe (26. April 2011)

Morgen ab nach Hause und endlich wieder zocken!


----------



## joraku (27. April 2011)

Endlich in BC2 eine positive K/D und Rank 35 erreicht. Ob ich Rank 50 vor dem Release von Battlefield 3 schaffe ist stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

Meine hardware ist da  jetzt noch die alten daten auf meine neue HDD kopieren und dann geht das basteln los


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Das mein Post zu AKWs im dritten Anlauf endlich funktioniert hat.


----------



## Pikus (27. April 2011)

Der PC meiner eltern funzt gleich im ersten anlauf


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

Habe endlich meine 2xHD5850


----------



## axel25 (28. April 2011)

Das mein Vater ein IPad gewonnen hat.


----------



## Pikus (28. April 2011)

Mein erfolg bei meinem PC-Zusammenbau:
Foxconn A9DA-S mit 8GB exceleram und einem 1090T zusammengebaut und gestartet. Das POST-Display zeigt an, dass der rechner bzw das BIOS an der überprüfung der CPU hängen bleibt. Nachforschungen im inet haben ergeben: Das BIOS ist nicht mit der CPU kompatibel.
Also erstmal den kopf zerbochen, wie ich das lösen soll.
Meine entscheidung: Hab mir für 22€ einen Sempron 140 (2,7GHz singlecore) besorgt, auf dem mainboard montiert und siehe da: Es lebt!! 

Dann kam das nächste problem: in der BIOs-version 03 (aktuell ist 07) gibt es keinen menüpunkt zum updaten des BIOS, im handbuch steht auch nix davon, nur dass man das BIOS per Windows-tool updaten sol... also erneut den kopf zerbrochen 

Jetzt habe ich einfach Windows 7 installiert, das tool dazu und das BIOS geupdatet. Jetzt noch die CPU austauschen, den 2. RAM-Riegel einsetzten und ich bin endlich fertig mit meinem neuen setup


----------



## ghostadmin (28. April 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat sich ne Z1000 gekauft, jetzt hab ich wieder was zum glotzen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. April 2011)

Mein Mainboard war beim Kauf auch noch nicht kompatibel mit meiner CPU. Der PC wollte nicht booten, aber für ein BIOS-Update vom Stick hat es gereicht und dann ging es.

@Topic
Der Ausflug nach Frankreich, auch wenn das mit Freunden gechillter gewesen wäre als mit meinem Vater.  Wenigstens war so die Rückfahrt mit dem Auto gesichert. 
Dass ich Burn probieren und importieren durfte ist auch gut.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2011)

Das endlich Freitag ist.


----------



## i.neT' (29. April 2011)

Weil ich gleich Feiern gehe.


----------



## Hatschi (29. April 2011)

sers

Mein Kleines Auto Läuft siehe Anhang(Handy), aber Motor hat sich verschoben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

Was genau ist das für ein Chassis?

PS: Motor neu justieren und sehr fest schrauben.


----------



## Tobucu (29. April 2011)

Das ich ab Mai wieder eine eigene Bude hab.


----------



## Hatschi (29. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist das für ein Chassis?
> 
> PS: Motor neu justieren und sehr fest schrauben.



Das ist ein Hot bodies ligthing Stadium mit paar Extras.
Das mit dem neu justieren ist klar
Bin grad noch beim einstellen des Motors, was ich wie die Pest hasse
Beim verschieb verschob sich auch leicht die Kupplungsglocke


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

Schon eingefahren? - Sieht recht neu aus.


----------



## Hatschi (29. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon eingefahren? - Sieht recht neu aus.



Vorm Winter schon und ich hab ihn leicht geputzt, neuen Luftfilter eingesetzt hab ja noch 8 einsetzt.
Den Tank musste ich mit Waschbenzin ausspüllen


----------



## JC88 (29. April 2011)

Das mein Rechner endlich wieder mit WaKü läuft...welch herrliche stille


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. April 2011)

Meine neue HD 5850 von Sapphire eingebaut....und rennt wie Sau


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (30. April 2011)

Das freut mich :

Deutscher Fussballmeister 2011

*BV BORUSSIA DORTMUND 09

und DANKE! noch an den 1. FC Köln für die Schützenhilfe!
*


----------



## Piy (1. Mai 2011)

ersma gw bvb ;D  
und glückwunsch vizekusen zum 5. titel!

aber freuen tut mich grad robocop2 auf kabel1!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Mai 2011)

Nur noch 2 verdammte Tage dann fährt der Zug nach Hause


----------



## Aufpassen (1. Mai 2011)

Piy schrieb:
			
		

> aber freuen tut mich grad robocop2 auf kabel1!



mich auch.
einfach geil der Film gewesen. ;D


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade mein altes Sockel 939 System wieder zusammen gebaut und es schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen 

( nur ist 1GB RAM bei Win7 nicht all zu viel  -.- )


----------



## joraku (2. Mai 2011)

Morgen keine Schule.


----------



## axel25 (2. Mai 2011)

WTF? Weshalb dass denn?


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2011)

Erbeer-Rhabarber Wähe


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch keine Schule.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2011)

Nie mehr Schule


----------



## Abufaso (3. Mai 2011)

<<painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> nie mehr schule :d :p



*hass*


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2011)

Noch drei Wochen Schule und dann nie mehr!


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Noch drei Wochen Schule und dann nie mehr!


 
Same here! dann ist klassenfahrt... Danach wird eh nichts mehr gemacht außer Eierschaukeln


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

Das ich Urlaub habe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2011)

I'm @ Home
wieder 350km entfernt von allen Verwandten habe ich wieder Seelische Ruhe.


----------



## computertod (4. Mai 2011)

und was mit deinen Nachbarn?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> und was mit deinen Nachbarn?


 Da wo ICH war war es noch viel schlimmer, zudem habe ich das Radio beim duschen so laut gehabt das ich schreiend unter der Dusche mit grölen konnte


----------



## rajik (4. Mai 2011)

Hab grad ne c300 bestellt


----------



## Hatschi (4. Mai 2011)

Heute kein Physik, fällt eig. sonst nie aus.
Letzte Deutsch Klausur für dieses Halbjahr geschrieben, man war ich kreative 9 Seiten-> Kann Deutsch jetzt etwas gechillter angehen
Morgen entfällt mal wieder, welch überraschung Reli aus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Mai 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Heute kein Physik, fällt eig. sonst nie aus.
> Letzte Deutsch Klausur für dieses Halbjahr geschrieben, man war ich kreative 9 Seiten-> Kann Deutsch jetzt etwas gechillter angehen
> Morgen entfällt mal wieder, welch überraschung Reli aus.


 Religion habe ich gemocht (Katholisch), ich habe mich NIE mit den Lehrern verstanden. Immer gab es streit, ich war der einzige der immer alles Hinterfragt hat und nicht alles blind geglaubt hat. Ich habe mich selbst mit den 4. Klasse Religionslehrer angelegt der gleichzeitig auch der Dorfpfarrer war vor dem jeder Angst hatte weil der brutal streng war. 

Und was habe ich heute davon? - Ich kann meine Ostdeutschen (Ex)Schwiegereltern (im spe) mit tiefgründigen Religionsgeschichtliche Anekdoten aufm Sack gehen, that's funny. Oder um es Thread gerecht zu formulieren - Das freut mich


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

Das ich heute in der Arbeit genau soviel zu tun hab wie den Rest der Woche! Nämlich nix!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Mai 2011)

Ich mache heute mal eine ganz außergewöhnliche Vetretung.... 
Lächelnd vor dem Monitor sitzen und drauf lauern, dass etwas passiert. ^^
Um mich herum übrigens nur nette Herren.. so gesehen die Henne im Stall voller arbeitswütiger Hähne.


----------



## joraku (5. Mai 2011)

Zwei Stunden früher daheim als sonst.


----------



## htcerox (5. Mai 2011)

mich freut, dass ich ab dem 01.08.11 eine Ausbildung zum Fisi starten werde


----------



## JC88 (5. Mai 2011)

Fisi ist was?

@topic:

Das ich gleich...fast jetzt...jetzt Feierabend habe


----------



## DaywalkerEH (5. Mai 2011)

Fisi = Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration, hab ich auch gelernt...


Ich freue mich darauf heute Abend mit meinen Kindern zu spielen.


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich schon total drauf mein neues 980x system zusammen zu bauen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Das mein Tattootermin nach 1,5 Jahren warten nach vorne verlegt wurde...weil ein anderer abgesagt hat....


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das mein Tattootermin nach 1,5 Jahren warten nach vorne verlegt wurde...weil ein anderer abgesagt hat....


 
1,5 Jahre? Ich mußte bei mir nur 3 Monate warten


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> 1,5 Jahre? Ich mußte bei mir nur 3 Monate warten


 
Ich hab den warscheinlich besten Tattoowierer der Erde...da muss man halt warten...das Ding ist mein eigentlicher Termin war im Oktober...da ich aber mitm Herz im Krankenhaus gechillt hab musste ich den Termin verschieben...Und nun ist es soweit endlich wieder stechen lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2011)

Das heute Freitag ist und das wenig Schlaf mir besser bekommt, als viel Schlaf


----------



## DaywalkerEH (6. Mai 2011)

Das ich heute schon um 14 Uhr Feierabend mache... Überstunden abbauen


----------



## JC88 (6. Mai 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Das ich heute schon um 14 Uhr Feierabend mache... Überstunden abbauen


 

Da mache ich mit


----------



## RapToX (6. Mai 2011)

wollt ihr mir welche abgeben?


----------



## blackedition94 (6. Mai 2011)

Freut sich über des Schnäppchen des Jahrhunderts :
Für 113€ ein GigaByte G1.Guerrilla

Da wird das lanparty gleich wieder zurück geschickt


----------



## iceman650 (6. Mai 2011)

Franck Schnibery-Artikel von Stupidedia
Ich habe Tränen gelacht 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Franck Schnibery-Artikel von Stupidedia
> Ich habe Tränen gelacht
> 
> Mfg, ice


 Öhm, muss man den kennen?  

T: Heißer + Schwarzer + Filterkaffee mit der besten kaufbaren Koffein Dosis + pro Tasse mindestens ein Löffel Kaffee = Von mir Liebevoll "Der Wiedertotmacher" genannt.  Danach heißt es Unterhose hoch ziehen, Hose enger schnallen und schon mal die schnellste Fluchtwege aufs Klo abgecheckt. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Blun ... Koffein süchtig


----------



## iceman650 (6. Mai 2011)

Müssen nicht, aber ist ein relativ bekannter Fußballer vom FC Bayern.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lyr1x (6. Mai 2011)

Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

/sign

Freitag


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Mai 2011)

Wochenende.


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

heute abend geburtstagsfeier


----------



## JawMekEf (6. Mai 2011)

Freitag


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> heute abend geburtstagsfeier


 na dann mal alles gute (nachträglich?)  

BTT: mein neuer Drucker geht ab wie schnitzel


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

nicht von mir, von meinem Cousa
ich hab (erst) im Oktober


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> nicht von mir, von meinem Cousa
> ich hab (erst) im Oktober


 
egal dann ist es halt vom letztem jahr

... Das heute iwie saugute laune habe


----------



## zøtac (6. Mai 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag  Freitag


 Absolute Zustimmung


----------



## m3ntry (6. Mai 2011)

Zuhaus, Freitag, morgen ist Samstag, übermorgen Sonntag


----------



## axel25 (6. Mai 2011)

Das GameSrever einen Blog aufgemacht hat .


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das GameSrever einen Blog aufgemacht hat .


 

Freut mich auch - endlich ist es soweit. 

Außerdem konnte ich eben meine neu erworbene Dionaea muscipula erfolgreich mit Frischfleisch füttern.  
Morgen Abend auf B-day, wird bestimmt eine super Party.


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

Das die Grafik von TDU2 viel besser ist als die von TDU, obwohl viele was anderes sagen !


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Mai 2011)

Wie geil ist das den?
Ein Dremel in meiner Werkzeugbox gefunden, funktioniert und gleich mal das Plastik vom Bastel PC zersägt damit eine Lüftersteuerung hinein passt. 

Danach ruft mich die Telekom Mobilfunk an und erstattet mir die 10€ die ich angeblich im Ausland versurft hatte. Daraufhin habe ich den EVN aktiviert und bekomme da auch noch eine 3€ Gutschrift. Toller Service Telekom Mobilfunk


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Mai 2011)

Das ich bei mir endlich mehr als DSL 3000 nutzen kann, hab das heute gleich bestellt. DSL 6000 ich komme


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das ich bei mir endlich mehr als DSL 3000 nutzen kann, hab das heute gleich bestellt. DSL 6000 ich komme


 Und wem musstest du dein Erstgebohrenen versprechen


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Und wem musstest du dein Erstgebohrenen versprechen


 

Die haben bei mir im Ort halt ewig gebraucht eh es schnellere Leitungen gab. 

Ich nehme einfach dich als Opfer


----------



## JC88 (9. Mai 2011)

Letzte Woche ging mein Auto kaputt, Samstag die eventuellen Nachfolger beguckt und probegefahren, heute für einen Nachfolger entschieden und die ersten Angebote für mein Alten sind auch schon da xD
Und sogar für mehr als ich ihn gekauft hatte


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2011)

@T: Dass ich morgen Bio schreiben.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Mai 2011)

Die Einladung zum zweiten Vorstellungsgespräch


----------



## JC88 (10. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend gehts nach Köln -> Kamelot Konzert


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Mai 2011)

Mein be quiet Netzteil ist nun da und wurde gerade eingebaut. Die machen ihren Namen alle ehre  Jetzt warte ich noch auf den leisen CPU Lüfter von Asus. Wird Zeit für Silence, die Leute beschweren sich schon das ich das Radio immer so laut habe


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2011)

Das ich Vater werde!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ich Vater werde!


 Wäre bei mir unter "Was nervt dich gerade" 

Grafikkarte (eine Leise wenigstens die mit 1680x1050 umgehen kann) kommt eventuell morgen. Chrome 9 Grafik ade


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ich Vater werde!


 
Gratulation!  Heute erfahren?


Mir hat diese Video viel Spass bereitet:

YouTube - "Mac or PC" Rap Music Video - Mac vs PC


----------



## zøtac (10. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ich Vater werde!


Dann kümmer dich gut um dein Kind, nicht das es noch so wie ich wird


----------



## Lyr1x (10. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ich Vater werde!


 
GZ, Ich hoffe es wird später nicht so wie dein Avatar aussehn 

- mich freut, das so mega geniaaaaales Wetter ist! 

_*pssst. look in my Signature !*_ _Thx_


----------



## Menthe (10. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ich Vater werde!


 Glückwunsch 
Junge oder Mädchen, oder weiß man das noch nicht?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gratulation!  Heute erfahren?


 
Ja bin von meinem Schatzi mit der Nachricht aufgeweckt worden nach ihrem Frauenarztbesuch!

@ zotac

Da kannste man von ausgehen, das Kind wird ein perfekter Goanaut! 

@ Lyr1x

Nein wenn es ein Mädel wird bestimmt nicht. 

@ Equitas

10. Woche ist bisserl früh denk ich.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2011)

Mich freut, dass mein Mainboard jetzt bald gegen ein neues Ausgetauscht wird.  

Dann dürfte ich bald meinen PC wieder betreiben können, fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich über meinen 4000 Post!!!


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Mai 2011)

Subwoofer vom Boden direkt auf dem Schreibtisch gesetzt. Kann auch ein Placebo Effekt sein, aber irgendwie brauche ich nun weniger Bass für satten Sound 

Am liebsten würde ich ihn an die Decke von "der Familie" (siehe mein Blog) nageln und voll aufdrehen


----------



## der_yappi (11. Mai 2011)

Die letzten zwei schriftlichen Prüfungen in der Berufsschule geschrieben.

Jetzt noch der IHK Prüfung den letzten schliff geben und dann 2 WOCHEN URLAUB


----------



## Sturmi (11. Mai 2011)

Auf der Arbeit heute wieder neues Material bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2011)

Langsam aber stetig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

Das ich ab dem 18.5 endlich DSL nutzen kann und nie wieder UMTS


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Mai 2011)

Yeeehaaaa!!

meine neue GraKa hat den Weg noch zu mir gefunden und rennt wie geschmiert!! Nach 2 Qualvollen Monaten kann ich endlich wieder zocken

PS: laut dhl is das Paket noch in Der filiale wo es abgegeben wurde Was stimmt den nun!?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade einen Low Noise Wiederstand zwischen Mainboard und AC 64 Silencer Ultra (wo soll der Silence sein AC????) gesteckt und es ist so schön  Allerdings höre ich die Urige Maxtor Diamond Plus jetzt noch viel mehr. Aber morgen kommen leise Samsung Platten


----------



## joraku (14. Mai 2011)

Eine Verdopplung der Up- und Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Macht bei DSL Light schon einiges aus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Mai 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Eine Verdopplung der Up- und Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Macht bei DSL Light schon einiges aus.


 Wauw  Und was musstest du dafür tun? Die Telekom wollte nicht mal bei meinem Erstgebohrenen zusagen. Eine Verdoppelung wäre bei mir endlich mal DSL in 4 Stelligen Bereich


----------



## joraku (14. Mai 2011)

Nichts  -  kam halt mit der Zeit, ist aber vielleicht nicht dauerhaft. 
Das liegt technisch bedingt an der Anbindung von dem Kaff wo ich wohne. Vorher waren es dreiste 47kByte/s jetzt sind es satte 112kByte/s


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:
			
		

> Das mein Tattootermin nach 1,5 Jahren warten nach vorne verlegt wurde...weil ein anderer abgesagt hat....



1,5 Jahre für einen Termin'?  Wtf


----------



## joraku (14. Mai 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich gar nicht den Wunsch verspüre mich tätowieren zu lassen.
Aber es gibt wirklich schöne Tattoo's.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Mai 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Nichts  -  kam halt mit der Zeit, ist aber vielleicht nicht dauerhaft.
> Das liegt technisch bedingt an der Anbindung von dem Kaff wo ich wohne. Vorher waren es dreiste 47kByte/s jetzt sind es satte 112kByte/s


 Oh Gott *umfall*
Da war ich ja noch mit einem 56k Modem schneller  Und von ISDN und Kanalbündelung wollen wir lieber nicht reden. 

Es freut mich das mein CPU Lüfter durch Hermes schon da liegt obwohl ich auf DHL und die Festplatten warte.


----------



## ZET (15. Mai 2011)

Das ich von HIS ne 6870 IceQ Turbo geschenkt bekommen habe


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

Dass ich heut u.a. das schnellste auto der welt live gesehen hab, den veyron^^


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2011)

ZET schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich von HIS ne 6870 IceQ Turbo geschenkt bekommen habe


 
Warum? Will auch eine!



			
				CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich heut u.a. das schnellste auto der welt live gesehen hab, den veyron^^



In Berlin? Da hab ich den mal gesehen, schon ein krasses Teil.

@T: Dass ich in den Pfingstferien nach USA fliege


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

Ne, in Ochsenhausen, da war heute ein "Über-300-PS-Treffen" mit massig ferraris, lambos, porsche und co. und eben auch ein Bugatti Veyron


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2011)

Ich zieh dann mal nach Ochsenhausen...


----------



## AeroX (16. Mai 2011)

Das ich mir endlich ein MacBook leisten konnte


----------



## blackedition94 (16. Mai 2011)

Dass ich für 67€ ein Lepa G700 Netzteil bekommen habe , war bei mindfactory falsch ausgeschrieben und hab's  trotzdem bekommen .  
http://gh.de/a616899.html

67 anstatt 130€


----------



## moe (17. Mai 2011)

Dass ich jetzt auch endlich ins Bett kann. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich um 5:30 Uhr wieder aufstehen muss -.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

DHL steht gleich vorm Haus, DHL steht gleich vorm Haus, ... und wenn diesmal diese SATA Platten nicht dabei sind werde ich zur Sau


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

2 Raid Platten haben nun endlich den weg zu mir gefunden und werden gerade getestet. Und ich habe eine Gebrauchte 6800XT da liegen. FU Radeon 9100 Grafikschnecke.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Mai 2011)

auf meine AE 5 Pro's 

das leben ohne Aquaero ist grausam 

MFG


----------



## computertod (17. Mai 2011)

endlich ne vernünftige HDD zum backupen
2TB extern


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

Das ich seit heute DSL nutzen kann


----------



## moe (18. Mai 2011)

Noch 13 Tage bis DSL 32k!


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

@ moe 

Was hast du jetzt, ich dürfte von UMTS auf DSL 6000 wechseln


----------



## moe (18. Mai 2011)

Prozentual gesehen dürfte das bei mir auch ungefähr hinkommen. 
Ich hab jetzt ne 2000er Leitung, aber nur an Vatters Pentium 4 Gurke. Bei KabelBW kann man auch schon vor Vertragsbeginn ins Netz, wenn die HW im Haus installiert ist. Da hängt meiner mit momentan *60 kbit/s* dran -.-


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. Mai 2011)

Ihr ärmsten ich freu mich endlich über meine vdsl50 leitung


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Mai 2011)

Der neue Thermalright Shaman ist jetzt endlich mal mit Front Audio und USB Lieferbar. So kann man den HDMI Sound auch für die 5.1 Anlage via Klinkenstecker nutzen und der Lüfter läuft via USB Power für Grafikkarten ohne Fan Pins schon auf 5V gedrosselt.


----------



## JC88 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hau mich weg


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Das ich als erster Mitarbeiter bei uns, nen Laserdrucker zur Explosion gebracht habe.  Fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie. Ich hab keinen Peil^^


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

Das mein Laptop endlich in der Fertigung ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Das geile Wetter heute, sitz mit dem Lapy bei 26 Grad in der Sonne


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Mai 2011)

So, nach über zwei Jahren mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread.  

@Topic
Dass ich wahrscheinlich meinen Account löschen lassen werde.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So, nach über zwei Jahren mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread.
> 
> @Topic
> Dass ich wahrscheinlich meinen Account löschen lassen werde.



Nix wirst du! 

@ Topic!

Das bald Feierabend ist!


----------



## moe (25. Mai 2011)

Gestern ne PoW GTX560Ti bei Alternate bestellt, heute schon da! WTF?? 

btw: 7 days 'till DSL 32k!


----------



## zøtac (25. Mai 2011)

Meine Tastatur ist heute gekommen, jetzt ist meine neue Peripherie komplett


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade 12L Dr. Pepper vor mir stehen^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hab Glas voll Dreck !!! Und rat mal was da drinn is^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Mai 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ich hab Glas voll Dreck !!! Und rat mal was da drinn is^^


 Das Herz von Davi Jones?


----------



## joraku (28. Mai 2011)

Nee, das Herz von Will Turner 

@T: Meine Erkältúng flacht langsam ab. 12 Stunden durschlafen wirkt doch manchmal wunder.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Mai 2011)

Die neue PCGH 07/11 liegt nun auf meiner Couch, der langweilige Sonntag ist gerettet.  Und ich habe das Paket endlich los bekommen. Jetzt kann ich wieder leben wie ein Schwein weil ich nicht auf Abruf vorzeige fähig sein muss


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich freue mich auf das Ende meiner Ausbildung (wie lang 3 Jahre sein können bahhh) und auf die Kohlen die ich danach verdienen werde...


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2011)

Meine erste Million bei Folding @ Home erreicht


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Mai 2011)

Endlich 16!!


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2011)

Ab morgen endlich ne 32k Internetleitung!


----------



## rajik (31. Mai 2011)

nachher gehts mein vielleicht neues fahrrad ansehen


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Endlich 16!!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

@T: Später geht es griechisch Essen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Mai 2011)

Der Di.fm Happy Hardcore Kanal - DJ Naggy mit Particle Accelerator 

Always Hardcore 

Hardcore was never die 
Stiiiiimmung


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Hardcore was never die






@T: Regen!! Endlich spült er die ganzen Pollen aus der Luft.


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2011)

Wikipedia in alemannischem Dialekte 

Das wahre Deutsch


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juni 2011)

Gleich mit meinem Reli-Kurs aufn Evangelischen Kirchentag nach Dresden, bis Samstag 
Das wird richtig fett 

Mfg, ice

EDIT: Und ich hab ne 4 in Franz geschrieben, was heißt, dass ich im Zeugnis auch noch eine bekomm und das heißt, dass ich in der Oberstufe keine zweite Fremdsprache mehr machen muss


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2011)

DSL 32k!! Endlich keine 60kb/s mehr!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2011)

Gleich Feierabend!  Und dazu noch ein extra langes WE!


----------



## Re4dt (1. Juni 2011)

Der Direktor hat meine Beurlaubung genehmigt  Jetzt darf ich schon am Dienstag fliegen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Der Direktor hat meine Beurlaubung genehmigt  Jetzt darf ich schon am Dienstag fliegen


 Schei8e nur das heute schon Mittwoch ist


----------



## Re4dt (1. Juni 2011)

Ja nächste Woche mensch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ja nächste Woche mensch


 Ach so Mitmensch 

Topic
Mich freut es das der Kaffee prima wirkt. Im Kopf und in den Nieren.


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2011)

bekomm von einem Freund sämtliche Onkelz Alben, endlich meine sammlung vervollständigen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juni 2011)

Mir ist gerade ein toller Nickname eingefallen den ich nun unbedingt hier haben möchte. Weiß nur nicht wo ich den Name ändere und welche Konsequenzen das ganze am Ende hat.


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2011)

Administration, bevorzugt PCGH_Stephan anschreiben -> fertig.

@ Topic
Mich freut der erste freie Tag seit langem und dazu noch mit gutem Wetter.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juni 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Administration, bevorzugt PCGH_Stephan anschreiben -> fertig.
> 
> @ Topic
> Mich freut der erste freie Tag seit langem und dazu noch mit gutem Wetter.


 Danke - dann hoffe ich doch mal das der heute Änderungsfreudig ist  Freue mich schon drauf auf das entsetzen.

Edit
Wie komme ich den auf sein Profil?


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2011)

Hier  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/11348-pcgh_stephan.html


----------



## Prof.Psycho (2. Juni 2011)

Heute LAN Party !!!:freu::Banane:


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/11348-pcgh_stephan.html


 Danke dir, jetzt erfreue ich mich am basteln eines Avatars  Die besten Einfälle sind doch immer noch die spontanen


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2011)

Dass endlich mal wieder was gescheites im TV kommt: PDC UK open!
Auf gehts Machine


----------



## rajik (2. Juni 2011)

Mich freut mein turbo muskelkater von der schönen, langen radtour mit meiner freundin


----------



## JC88 (3. Juni 2011)

Das ich die Videos von Format67 entdeckt habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exxistenz (3. Juni 2011)

Das meine neue WaKü bestellt ist ^.^


----------



## computertod (3. Juni 2011)

Creative X-Fi Titanium da und ich meine(!) einen Unterschied zu hören und dabei ist sie noch nichtmal richtig konfiguriert


----------



## rajik (3. Juni 2011)

Prüfung vorbei...arsc*lecken


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juni 2011)

...dass ich nach erfolgreichem Abi jetzt erstmal bis September "Leerlauf" habe


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juni 2011)

Montag wird die letzte Arbeit geschrieben, dann ist das Schuljahr arbeitsmäßig vorbei.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2011)

Ich kann Kopfrechnen  Ich war gerade viel zu Faul mit dem doofen Touchpad am Laptop ohne Ziffernblock nach dem Taschenrechner zu suchen und jede Zahl einzuklicken. Da habe ich mich mal seit bestimmt 2 - 3 Jahren mal wieder in Kopfrechnen versucht. Und ich bin mir Sicher dass das Ergebnis stimmt 

Ich bin stolz auf mich


----------



## Entelodon (5. Juni 2011)

der pcgh-server lagt extrem...


----------



## Askia (5. Juni 2011)

...dass mich meine Eltern in ruhe lassen und das es hier schön ruhig ist.


----------



## moe (6. Juni 2011)

Abi endlich erledigt, wenn auch nicht so gut, wie ichs gern gehabt hätte. Aber egal, hauptsache fertig.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juni 2011)

Das hier  :


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2011)

Rated R Superstar schrieb:


> der pcgh-server lagt extrem...


 Falscher Thread 

T. Die schöne kühle Luft vom Ventilator


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

Das Morgen schon wieder Freitag ist, und ein verlängertes WE ins Haus steht!


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> ...und ein verlängertes WE ins Haus steht!



Das sogar ab heute, für mich.
Und das freut mich


----------



## jurawi (9. Juni 2011)

ich bin froh wenn ich um 17.00 uhr wieder meinen traumhaften pc anmachen kann und er mein ganzes zimmer erleuchtet


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das Morgen schon wieder Freitag ist, und ein verlängertes WE ins Haus steht!



Ich hab schon ab Dienstag frei gehabt.


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Juni 2011)

Yeeeehaaaa!!! Gerade eben Praktikumsvertag für die Fachoberschule unterschrieben


----------



## RapToX (9. Juni 2011)

noch bis 16 uhr arbeiten und dann endlich 2 wochen urlaub


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (9. Juni 2011)

Die Gitarre auf google! Einfach nur epic!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Die Gitarre auf google! Einfach nur epic!


 Mit der Spiele ich auch schon den ganzen Tag herum


----------



## joraku (9. Juni 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Die Gitarre auf google! Einfach nur epic!



Kommt da auch Sound!?

Wahrscheinlich kommt das bei mir als DLS Light Glücklicher gar nicht an.


----------



## moe (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, da kommt Sound! 

Morgen gehts ab aufs Nova Rock! Vier Tage lang saufen und feiern und das weit weg von zuhause!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2011)

Frischen Kaffee aufgemacht, riecht und schmeckt einfach anders und wirkt irgendwie besser auch wenn es nur ein Placebo Effekt ist


----------



## Re4dt (11. Juni 2011)

Gerade im Hotel  Der Flug vorgestern verlief auch super. Nun kann der Urlaub starten. Und mich freuts das es hier free Wlan hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Juni 2011)

Die Frau meines mittleren Bruders will die Scheidung 
!!!Die beste Nachricht 2011!!!​ 
 Erst hat die  Frau das Verhältnis zur unseren Familie zerstört, dann die Seele meines  Bruders, dann hat mein Bruder die Ausbildung abgebrochen weil Adam  Schwiegermutter das Geld zu wenig war, die wollten mich wegen  Beleidigung anzeigen weil ich meinem Bruder die Frau ausreden wollte,  die Frau wetterte Wüst über meine Mutter, ... und jetzt lässt Sie sich  scheiden. Schei8 auf Wissenschaft - Es gibt einen Gott!!!


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2011)

So einen netten Support wie Logitech sollten sich alle Firmen zulegen 




> Sehr geehrter Herr taks,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren technischen Support.
> 
> ...


----------



## freakyd84 (13. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> So einen netten Support wie Logitech sollten sich alle Firmen zulegen


 da kannst du dich mal gleich hier mal posten 

Ich freue mich sehr, weil mein bester Freund gestern geheiratet hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Juni 2011)

Also die Treiber von Logitech sind absolut nicht lobenswert. 

Ich esse dieses Jahr mein erstes Eis - Ein persönliches kleines Highlight 2011


----------



## Re4dt (13. Juni 2011)

Das der Tag so genial war. Eine menge T-Shirts und Hosen gekauft.  Istanbul rockt!
Zudem war das Go-Kart fahren genial


----------



## YellowCaps (13. Juni 2011)

ende des feiertags


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2011)

Juhu meine neue Front ist (fast) fertig geworden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Juni 2011)

Es regnet, die Blütenpolen werden in den Boden gespült und es wird endlich mal etwas kälter und kann die Ventilatoren mal aus machen


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich endlich überwunden und die SSD im Gehäsue befestigt...


...mit Paketband!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

Powerstrips(wie bei meinem alten Gehäuse) sehen viel besser aus.

@Topic: nur noch ein paar Minuten "Mehaanik"


----------



## iceman650 (14. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> So einen netten Support wie Logitech sollten sich alle Firmen zulegen


 Dafür gehen die Kabel von den Ultimate Ears auch andauernd kaputt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

Meine Mutter hat meinem Finanzierungsplan für eine GTX570 zugestimmt.
DX11 undletzter Stand der Technik, ich komme (endlich).


----------



## SaKuL (14. Juni 2011)

Es ist endlich kühler und einer mein WG-Genosse war endlich mal duschen


----------



## iceman650 (14. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat meinem Finanzierungsplan für eine GTX570 zugestimmt.
> DX11 undletzter Stand der Technik, ich komme (endlich).


 Du pumpst dir Geld für deinen Rechner?
Was nicht ist, ist nicht. Just my 2 cents.

Mfg, ice


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Du pumpst dir Geld für deinen Rechner?
> Was nicht ist, ist nicht. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Das Geld habe ich: auf einem Sparbuch. Aber meine Eltern sind zu faul, sich die Unterschriftend eshalb hin und her zu faxen, weil es eins war, von dem ich nix anheben kann, bis sie es umwandeln .

Also auf Pump für 2 Monate, in einem habe ich Geburtstag.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat meinem Finanzierungsplan für eine GTX570 zugestimmt.
> DX11 undletzter Stand der Technik, ich komme (endlich).


 Hui und wie geht's meiner süßen 285 ?


----------



## axel25 (14. Juni 2011)

Gut, die wird dann der Reserve zugeteilt.

Bisher hat sie mir immer gute Dienste geleistet und ich schätze, für die nächsten zwei LANs in den Ferien wird sie noch zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Juni 2011)

Schön, also lebt sie noch.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juni 2011)

hab grad son lachflash muhahaha


----------



## Abufaso (15. Juni 2011)

Mich freut mein Brathähnchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2011)

Mich freut grade total, dass der Juni so schön viele feiertage hat


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juni 2011)

Dass unser Schulabschluss  heute extrem geil abging 
Morgens in die Schule eingebrochen, alle Stühle des Gebäudes in einen Raum, die Eingangstüren mit Kabelbindern verrammelt, einige Quadratmeter geflutet und noch vieles mehr - Fazit des Tages: 2x Krankenwagen, Rettungshelikopter, Polizei und Gebäudeverbot.
Und heut abend noch die Abschlussfeier von 160 von diesen Chaoten 
Ich kann die Eskalation schon förmlich riechen. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Dass unser Schulabschluss  heute extrem geil abging
> Morgens in die Schule eingebrochen, alle Stühle des Gebäudes in einen Raum, die Eingangstüren mit Kabelbindern verrammelt, einige Quadratmeter geflutet und noch vieles mehr - Fazit des Tages: 2x Krankenwagen, Rettungshelikopter, Polizei und Gebäudeverbot.
> Und heut abend noch die Abschlussfeier von 160 von diesen Chaoten
> Ich kann die Eskalation schon förmlich riechen.
> ...


 Und darauf ist die heutige Jugend Stolz


----------



## -NTB- (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VySFXtHFQfU&feature=player_embedded#at=25


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> YouTube - ‪Perverser Puschel‬‏


 Krank aber geil 

Topic:
Pizza gegessen. Die mehrtägige Hungerperiode ist wieder auf Null.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2011)

Das Freitag is, und ich jetzt ins WE geh^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich dabei...endlich wochenende! Ich fühl mich als hätt ich 7 tage gearbeitet-.-


----------



## Tobucu (17. Juni 2011)

So endlich Feierabend, Getränke besorgt und ein Jahr weniger bis zur Rente.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Juni 2011)

Gleich Abschlussfeier


----------



## Re4dt (17. Juni 2011)

Jeah  CoolerMaster Gewinnspiel gewonnen


----------



## thysol (18. Juni 2011)

(Flug + Hotel + Taschengeld) nach Intel ISEF 2012 in Pittsburgh gewonnen.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Juni 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> (Flug + Hotel + Taschengeld) nach Intel ISEF 2012 in Pittsburgh gewonnen.


   Wie geil ist das denn?

@T
120€ von Opa bekommen


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe erst 1328 Beiträge in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2011)

Morgen, äh heute findet eine Lan bei mir statt  Endlich mal wieder.


----------



## Xyrian (20. Juni 2011)

Gestern abend Linkin Park in Oberursel! 

Gruß


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2011)

Meine Deutscharbeit umfasst schon 4671 Wörter


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

Das die Woche wegen dem Feiertag und dem Brückentag sehr kurz ist!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Woche wegen dem Feiertag und dem Brückentag sehr kurz ist!



Alter ihr verdammten Bayern ! 
Will auch frei haben oder habe ich etwa was verpasst?


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2011)

Die Bayern sind eben die Besten und das beste Bier haben sie auch 

Trink grad ein feines Weissbier


----------



## RapToX (20. Juni 2011)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Gestern abend Linkin Park in Oberursel!
> 
> Gruß


 jo, war ganz ok. auch wenn die direkte vorband, das eigentliche highlight des abends war. allerdings im negativen sinne...


----------



## Deadless (20. Juni 2011)

Donnerstag ist doch Fronleichnam, also ich habe hier in Hessen frei... Kommt drauf an wo ihr seit.


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2011)

Sitze in NRW und hab ebenfalls ne kurze Woche


----------



## Xyrian (20. Juni 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> jo, war ganz ok. auch wenn die direkte vorband, das eigentliche highlight des abends war. allerdings im negativen sinne...


Wahaha, genau 
Um beim Thread zu bleiben: Mich freut, dass die mit Müll beworfen wurden, weil sie so schlecht waren 

Gruß


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juni 2011)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Gestern abend Linkin Park in Oberursel!
> 
> Gruß


 Gestern Abend Joe Cocker in Fulda

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend Joe Cocker in Fulda
> 
> Mfg, ice


 Jetzt gleich selber Platten auflegen


----------



## thysol (21. Juni 2011)

Abitur Pruefungen sind fertig, Endlich. Hoffentlich nie wieder Schule.


----------



## moe (21. Juni 2011)

@thysol: Den Gedanken begrab mal ganz schnell wieder. 

@T: Morgen noch arbeiten und dann erst mal ein Tag frei. Von mir aus könnte jede Woche nur 4 Arbeitstage haben.


----------



## thysol (21. Juni 2011)

moe schrieb:


> @thysol: Den Gedanken begrab mal ganz schnell wieder.


 
Wieso?


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

das bald feierabend ist und ich wieder dirt 3 zocken kann


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

Abschlussprüfung bestanden


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Abschlussprüfung bestanden



Glückwunsch! 

@ T

Das ich heute um 11 Feierabend hab, und ein langes WE ansteht!


----------



## Heli-Homer (22. Juni 2011)

Jo mich freut das ich jetzt schon frei hab und den morgigen feiertag schöööön chllig angehen kann ^^


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend Party. 

Ach ja, bald darf ich für einen Freund wieder an Hardware basteln.


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Wieso?



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du nachm Abi machst, aber Berufsschule ist auch Schule, wenn auch chilliger als Oberstufe.
Und Studium ist quasi Schule für Selbstständige.


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend Premiere vom neuen Werner-Film!


----------



## computertod (24. Juni 2011)

ich hab ihn auch angeschaut und wurde für gut befunden


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2011)

Ich fand ihn gar nicht gut, nur okay. Da fehlt einfach der Witz der alten Filme, v.a. vermiss ich die alten Synchronsprecher.

@T: Tickets für Rammstein am 21.11. in Friedrichshafen bestellt.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Dass Lulzsec sich aufgelöst hat!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Juni 2011)

"Die Familie" hat sich wie jeden Sonntag endlich mal verpisst. Bis zum Abend ca 17:30Uhr ist hier eine ruhe wie im Tall des Todes. Danach geht der Zirkus weiter ... ich muss hier echt ausziehen


----------



## CooperManiac (26. Juni 2011)

Dass ich gestern nicht beim schuetzenfest war und meine kumpels nun allesamt nen kater habenxD


----------



## joraku (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich freut, dass die GPu trotz der Hitze so schön leise bleibt und nicht selbst noch zum Erwärmen der Raumluft übermässig beiträgt.
Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, wie viel Wärme so ein TFT abgegeben kann!? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juni 2011)

Englisch Eurokom Note bekommen 2,1


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Leute, zieht euch mein Profil rein.....  
Man ey, wir sind so unreif....


----------



## joraku (28. Juni 2011)

Mich freut der Kaki-Fanclub. 

und ein 2. Abendessen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Leute, zieht euch mein Profil rein.....
> Man ey, wir sind so unreif....





> Amphetamine [...] verticken xD


Add mich in ICQ/Facebook, dann besprechen wir näheres.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Das ist kein Joke! xD
Ich verkaufe tatsächlich einige sehr seltsam wirkende Substanzen.... beruflich. 

Ich lache mir immernoch einen ab.... thx Fadi... you made my day ! 
Letztens paarten sich doch tatsächlich 2 Fliegen auf meinem Monitor @ work... und ich bin so reif und bekomme plötzlich nen Lachflash. 
Jaja, nicht nur die Bananas auf meiner Pinnwand. 



> Add mich in ICQ/Facebook, dann besprechen wir näheres.


Ich bin leider nicht mit anderen gleichgeschlechtlichen Artgenossen vergleichbar, soll heißen bei sowas wie Facebook bin ich nicht...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das ist kein Joke! xD


Habe ich das jemals behauptet?
Ich wurde auch schon von PCGHX-Usern über ICQ nach Speed gefragt, die meinten es durchaus ernst. Habe aber abgelehnt, die sollen sich selber nen Dealer suchen. 


> Ich verkaufe tatsächlich einige sehr seltsam wirkende Substanzen.... beruflich.


Bist du Apotheker?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bist du Apotheker?


Nope ! 
2. Versuch ! 

Dein Fahrrad auf dem Pic??


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juni 2011)

Bist du Dealer? 

Mich freut, dass ich jetzt eine rauche.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nope !
> 2. Versuch !


Dealer? 
Pharma-Großhändler?
Headshop-Betreiber (Legal Highs)?



> Dein Fahrrad auf dem Pic??


ja


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

> Pharma-Großhändler?


Gaaanz dicht dran... 


> Dealer?


Gehört zu meinen Zukunftsplänen. 

Ich freue mich immernoch, da ich hier anscheind nicht der/die einzige unreife bin.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Im Saarland war auch frei - gleich wieder heim ins Saarland


----------



## htcerox (28. Juni 2011)

Ein schönes Weizen!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

noch 7 tage arbeit, dann 3 wochen urlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2011)

Einer der es mal durchgezogen hat 

Wie man mit Autos liebe macht


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

soweit ist es schon gekommen.....kranke welt......


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2011)

Das ich Donnerstag und Freitag frei hab!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. Juni 2011)

Weil gestern Kusstag war   ...und ich immenroch gut drauf bin. 



> Einer der es mal durchgezogen hat
> 
> Wie man mit Autos liebe macht


----------



## moe (29. Juni 2011)

> und warnt eindringlich davor es mit einem heißen Auspuff zu treiben oder Sex bei laufendem Motor zu haben.




@Pain: Dafür hasse ich dich.


Edit: REGEN, ich glaubs nicht! Ein Wunder!!!einself!!


----------



## pain_suckz (29. Juni 2011)

Das FILTER gestern der Hammer war ! 
Super Konzert,aber heute totmüde


----------



## JC88 (30. Juni 2011)

Feierabend...die Rippchen schmoren vor sich hin (es duftet feierlich) und die Getränke sind auch schon kalt gestellt


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Vorstellungsgespräch gestern ist gut gelaufen..


----------



## headcracker (30. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich heute früh um 7.40 Uhr (!) und somit vor dem Frühstück die erste meiner 10 Prüfungen abgelegt habe (lief gut ), und die nächste erst am Dienstag bevorsteht, hatte ich heute mal wieder etwas Zeit zum Zocken ... 2 Stunden Anno 1404. Es ist 2 Monate her, seit ich das letzte Mal das gespielt habe.
Und ich habe ein positives Feedback auf meine Praktikumsbewerbung bekommen. 
Ich hatte also heute allen Grund zur Freude ... ja, heute war ein guter Tag!


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juli 2011)

wochenedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

...in ein paar stunden


----------



## RapToX (1. Juli 2011)

nur noch 1h arbeiten


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2011)

Gerade 40 kilo Dice abgeholt und beim rauslaufen meinte mein Chef noch so nebenbei ...." Willst du eine 580erSparkle zum testen mitnehmen "

Ich : klar ...habe aber leider momentan nur den Gulfi und keinen SB zuhause und mit dem Dice wollte ich eigendlich auf So 1156 einen 870i und einen 750i benchen und ein paar CPUs auf So 775.

Er : dann nimm halt noch einen 2600k mit Boards hast du doch noch genug da oder ?

Ich :logisch nur keine CPU 

Er : dann lad ein was du brauchst .....

.......

jetzt muss nur noch der SB was taugen und das WE ist perfekt


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juli 2011)

@True:
wo zur hölle arbeitest du!?


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Ja würd mich auch ma interessieren


Freu mich dass ich nomo im Sasrland bin


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> @True:
> wo zur hölle arbeitest du!?


 

Hihi ....nebenberuflich als Overclocker im PC Shop meines Kumpels 

Kein Riesenshop sondern ein kleiner der aber inzwischen dafür bekannt ist erstklassige Gaming Pc zu bauen 

sowas.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Topic: das ich schon am installieren bin und es nicht mehr lange dauert bis ich weiß was der 2600k kann


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Sieht schick aus das teil


----------



## Pikus (1. Juli 2011)

Dass endlich mein PC wieder läuft


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Noch 20 Stück  ACh du schnakkel, das sind ja noch sau viele ((((


----------



## Dark_angel (3. Juli 2011)

Das Klitschko gewonnen hat.


----------



## AeroX (3. Juli 2011)

Das ich Sie gestern endlich mal kennen gelernt habe. Nicht viel mit ihr gesprochen, aber kennen gelernt jaaa


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich Sie gestern endlich mal kennen gelernt habe. Nicht viel mit ihr gesprochen, aber kennen gelernt jaaa



Glückwunsch. 

@T: Dass ich 400 Posts habe!!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2011)

0,57 Euro Habenzinsen. 
Allerdings gleich mal 0,14 Euro KEST abgezogen, verdammt.


----------



## wuschi (4. Juli 2011)

dass ich meine examen endlich nach dem zweiten anlauf geschafft hab


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Das ich nun auch ein Teil der Community bin, und die Tatsache das in ca 2 Tagen mein neuer PC kommt <3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juli 2011)

Seit heute morgen funktionieren Heizung und warmes Wasser wieder - Ein Segen bei dem Sinnflut Wetter. Und mein Bruder erzählt mir heute bei denen sind es 28°C und voll das Grillwetter und ich saufe hier ab


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Juli 2011)

Hab mir grad ganz Spontan Mass Effect 1 gekauft


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juli 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Hab mir grad ganz Spontan Mass Effect 1 gekauft


 Gestern Abend noch lange und heute morgen direkt wieder gespielt. 
Sehr geiles Spiel. Die 10€ sind gut angelegt


----------



## arslanpower (5. Juli 2011)

Meine Ps3 hat den Ylod , natürlich freut mich das nicht aber , werde mir dann eben heute eine neue kaufen müssen.


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

Dass ich heute für für 1,30€ / Liter getankt habe  Ultrageil


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2011)

Bier trinken und baden


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe schon 10.800 sinnlose Posts außerhalb des RuKa gemacht und keiner hats gemerkt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Juli 2011)

Könnte auch diesel sein^^


Pro7 und old ass bastards, die serie rockt


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Juli 2011)

Ferienjob für 400€/Monat gefunden!!


----------



## JC88 (6. Juli 2011)

Kundentermine festgelegt...
Ende Juli -> München
Anfang August -> Augsburg
Anfang September -> Augsburg
Ende September -> Augsburg
Mitte Oktober -> Wiesbaden
Anfang November -> Wiesbaden
Und alles ohne kosten inkl. Flug/Hotel/Mietwagen


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

noch 2 tage arbeit, dann urlauuuuuuuuuuuuuub


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juli 2011)

Ab morgen bis nächsten Donnerstag Urlaub und ne fette Hochzeitsparty steht an.


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Juli 2011)

Heut Zeugnisse bekommen:
Mit einem Schnitt von 3,5 in die zehnte Klasse versetzt - ich bin soo schlecht

Egal jetzt sind *FERIEN!!!*​


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Juli 2011)

na dann streng dich mal an in der 10. sonst bereuste das irgendwann mal


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Juli 2011)

Ich wurde auf meinen verhassten Forum mit denn Leuten die ich noch mehr hasse endlich gesperrt. 1 Jahr musste ich betteln und herum stänkern bis Sie mich endlich ziehen liesen.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

Freitag steht ein Bewerbungsgespräch für ne Ausbildung 2011 an! Hoffentlich wird das was...

@GvT: Was fürn Forum?? Du bist doch hier gar nicht gesperrt.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2011)

@DAEF13: Von Klasse 9 auf 10 bin ich auch von 2,9 auf 2,4 ohne viel Lernaufwand (abgesehen von Französisch, das ich allerdings positiv beenden musste, um es in der Oberstufe nicht mehr belegen zu müssen). Freut mich übrigens 
Trotzdem, Hintern hoch und lern was 

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte 9. Klasse noch 3,5 im Schnitt
Jetzt am Ende der 10. bin ich mit 3,0 in die Oberstufe versetz worden.

Immerhin hab ich jetzt meine Mittlere Reife mit 2,0 geschafft


----------



## computertod (7. Juli 2011)

man, ich hab in meiner mittleren Reife nur 2,88^^

@T:
der Vorbesitzer meines Mopeds hat schlechten Lack verwendet. gut für mich, da ich dann den Lack einfach runterziehen kann und das Chrom wieder zum Vorschein kommt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juli 2011)

2,88 is owned by 1,8


----------



## Micha77 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich auf Casperx ''XOXO''


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juli 2011)

@ die Leute von wegen mehr tun müssen: 
Ja ich bin so ziemlich der faulste Mensch den ich kenne, aber ich tu halt nur so viel wie nötig
Nein im Ernst, die meisten vieren kamen wegen unzureichender Schüler zu Lehrer - Kommunikation. (und das ist keine Ausrede)
Außerdem hab ich bewiesen, dass man ein komplettes Schuljahr OHNE eine einzige Mappe überleben kann Der Blätterstapel ist geschätzt 7-8cm hoch...

@Topic: 
Grade klingelt der Androide; ich guck auf das immernoch gesprungene Display: Tante ruft an... (ich dachte mir schon "das kann nur was mit dem PC zu tun haben")
Ich: Moin?
Tante: Hallo, hier ist *Tante*, der Computer ist total langsam, hast du vielleicht Zeit nen neuen zu kaufen?
*Es folgt eine zweiminütige Lehrstunde über das besch.... P/L Verhältnis bei "Ich bin doch nicht blöd" usw.*
Ich: Morgen Mittag werd ich wohl wach sein, dann zeig ich euch, was ich zusammengestellt habe...

Was mich daran so freut? 
1. Ich liebe es, PCs zusammen zu bauen und ich will deren Gesicht sehen, wenn sie merken, wie sehr eine SSD die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit steigern kann
2. Der Athlon XP, der im Moment bei denen werkelt gehört MIR und wird dann endlich wieder als BackUp Rechner leben dürfen
3. Arbeitslohn ist immer gut


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juli 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> @ die Leute von wegen mehr tun müssen:
> Ja ich bin so ziemlich der faulste Mensch den ich kenne, aber ich tu halt nur so viel wie nötig
> Nein im Ernst, die meisten vieren kamen wegen unzureichender Schüler zu Lehrer - Kommunikation. (und das ist keine Ausrede)
> Außerdem hab ich bewiesen, dass man ein komplettes Schuljahr OHNE eine einzige Mappe überleben kann Der Blätterstapel ist geschätzt 7-8cm hoch...
> ...


 WHAT  Du tust und machst und reißt die arme raus und bekommst "Arbeitslohn" und ich mache aus Kot - Gold und bekomme gar nichts. 

Topic
Es freut mich dass meine These zu Egay mal wieder stimmt/ immer noch uneingeschränkt stimmt. Dort kann man einfach nichts kaufen.


----------



## JC88 (7. Juli 2011)

Mich freut das ich letztens bei Ebay Felgen gefunden habe, gekauft habe und gestern abholen konnte
Top in Schuss, keine Macke dran und das für den Bruchteil des Preises den die Teile normalerweise gebraucht mit diversen Macken und detschern kosten


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> WHAT  Du tust und machst und reißt die arme raus und bekommst "Arbeitslohn" und ich mache aus Kot - Gold und bekomme gar nichts.


 
 Ich nehm aber nur Geld an (nein ich frag nicht danach), wenn alle zufrieden sind und alles funktioniert

@Topic: Mich freut, dass mein Vater ein iPhone haben will
Das kann man auf viele Arten Interpretieren, aber soviel sei gesagt: Er will ein Internetfähiges Handy, das laut ist, einfach zu bedienen ist und Softwareseitig stabil ist. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob er berücksichtigt, dass es nicht als Arbeitshandy gebaut wurde, aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2011)

Grad ne Mail bekommen. Riot Games arbeitet an den Performanceproblemen der Server von League of Legends! Yeeehaaaa! Ich hab keinen Bock mehr jeden Abend drei Stunden zu warten, nur um dann doch nicht spielen zu können.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

Dass ich wieder FF 4 habe und die ganzen Probleme weg sind...


----------



## axel25 (7. Juli 2011)

Das Licht flackert, der Monitor geht kurz aus (es gewittert stark), aber nein, das Crosshair II Formula lässt sich nicht beirren und der PC läuft einfach weiter. Das lobe ich mir.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2011)

Du meinst eher das Netzteil kann diese Schwankungen ausgleichen, das Board ist da komplett wurscht.


----------



## axel25 (7. Juli 2011)

Das Mainboard vom Netzteil eben, Mensch. Lass mich doch Leute verwirren.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Ein schöner ruhiger Abend, mit Tortillia Chips + Dip 

Und die Hoffnung auf den Paketboten der Morgen vieleicht vor meiner Tür steht


----------



## RapToX (8. Juli 2011)

heute nur bis 12:15 arbeiten


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> heute nur bis 12:15 arbeiten



Heute nur bis 12 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## dj*viper (8. Juli 2011)

noch ca 3 stunden, dann 3 WOCHEN urlauuuuuuuuuuuuuuub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bekomme Westpakete Westpakete  Inne liegend ein passendes Netzteil für mein ""neues"" Handy und eine passende Aldi Talk SIM Karte  Und noch West Seife, West Bananen, ... (letzter Satz war eine Hyperbel)


----------



## ChavezD (8. Juli 2011)

Dass ich gleich meinen 3. Schülerptaktikumstag hinter mir habe und dann endlich Wochenende!
Ps: bin grade alleine hier^^


----------



## moe (8. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Heute nur bis 12 Uhr arbeiten


 
Ich auch. Und Montag frei.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juli 2011)

Westpaket ist da und wir haben einen neuen freundlichen DHL Fahrer


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Juli 2011)

Das man aus nem Feuerzeuganzünder Ladeadapter, nem alten Netzteil, ein wenig Schrumpfschlauch und  Lötzinn n 1A-Ersatzladegerät für ein Sony Ericsson Handy bauen kann


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

Hatte in BC2 gearde eben eine KD von 16 zu 0. 

Wer als Pionier mit dem Panzer rumfährt...


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2011)

Der nette Herr Atholon von Mindfactory hat mir bei meinem Problem mit der Bestellung geholfen, und mit viel Glück kommt Morgen oder  Übermorgen die Hardware an


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

Die Warteschlange von LoL is grad runte rauf 12 Minuten. War ma fast ne Stunde!


----------



## moe (12. Juli 2011)

Diese Woche wieder nur 4 Tage arbeiten! 

@Scholle: Dein Ava is geil!


----------



## Sync (12. Juli 2011)

Mitternachtspremiere HP
Und Donnerstag ab nach Ägypten Urlaub!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Juli 2011)

Di.FM Radio Hardstyle Kanal: Könnte als Therapie durchgehen und sollte von der Krankenkasse subventioniert werden.


----------



## -NTB- (12. Juli 2011)

8kbs inet...


----------



## Atholon (13. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der nette Herr Atholon von Mindfactory hat mir bei meinem Problem mit der Bestellung geholfen, und mit viel Glück kommt Morgen oder  Übermorgen die Hardware an


 
Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Juli 2011)

Mich freut, dass die Hardware endlich von MF abgeholt werden kann.
Danke noch einmal an den Herrn im Post über mir

Jetzt darf ich auch endlich mal einen Sandy Bridge zusammen bauen


----------



## Atholon (13. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade die Dokumente meines aller ersten PCs gefunden - Einen Network PC mit AOpen AX4BS Mainboard


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Juli 2011)

Gestern kam mein 8gb ram kit und jetz läuft endlich meine schepperkiste 

BATTLEFIELD 3 ich kommeeee!


----------



## axel25 (15. Juli 2011)

Mein nues Medusa NX Stereo.


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2011)

verdammt merkt man das 13er Ritzel am Moped gut


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2011)

PDC World Match Play fängt wieder an! Und gleich am ersten Abend ein fantastisches Match von Painter und Lewis


----------



## joraku (17. Juli 2011)

Nächste Woche zur Abwechslung mal keinen Unterricht, sondern Studienfahrt - die Woche darauf noch 3 Tage, danach beginnen die verdienten Sommerferien.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2011)

Hab nen Arbeitsstelle bekommen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Juli 2011)

Zalando-Lounge hat mein Paket verschickt!


----------



## iceman650 (19. Juli 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
Bis Ende des dritten Quartals habe ich so wie es aussieht eine 8k-Leitung per WiDSL anstatt crappigem DSL Light. Bye, Telekomiker, auf nimmerwiedersehen!
Ende des dritten Quartals bedeutet, dass Battlefield3 nun auch für mich EPIC wird!
Glückwünsche an meine Pinnwand bitte 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Juli 2011)

WiDSL? Drahtlose Technologien haben doch einen viel zu hohen Ping. Kabel FTW!


----------



## axel25 (19. Juli 2011)

Mein neues DSL6000 von M-net. Die Telekom bot nur DSL-Light.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2011)

Mein DSL 64000. Ich sag nur 8mb/s und der ping liegt bei ca 10ms xD


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Juli 2011)

Das iPhone 3GS, welches sich mein Bruder ersteigert hat ist endlich da (er ist aber weg) - damit rumzuspielen, insbesondere die Sprachwahl macht echt sooo nen fun


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2011)

Dass ich endlich ein Mittel gegen Fliegen gefunden hab. Klebrige Fliegenfänger ftw!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juli 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich ein Mittel gegen Fliegen gefunden hab. Klebrige Fliegenfänger ftw!


Mich freut, dass ich so etwas nicht nötig habe. UV-Licht zieht Fliegen und Stechmücken effektiv an, Strom killt sie.


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juli 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich Fenstergitter habe.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juli 2011)

Das mir der Hirschi Dirt 2 geschenkt hat.  
Und die Steam Downloadgeschwindigkeit  
Zudem nächste Woche Ferien


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2011)

Das morgen Freitag ist! Endlich wieder WE in Sicht!


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2011)

Mir schenkt nie jemand was. 

Wie auch immer, wenigstens bin ich jetzt wieder zu Hause und durfte nicht im Regen nach Hause laufen.


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juli 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich gerade erfolgreich eine Sachertorte gebacken hab. 
Das wird ein Fressfest 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Colonia (21. Juli 2011)

Mich freut, dass morgen der letzte Schultag ist und ich dann 6Wochen Ferien habe .


----------



## RapToX (22. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Das *heute* Freitag ist! Endlich wieder WE in Sicht!


 juhu


----------



## skdiggy (22. Juli 2011)

nachdem ich von Mcfit heimging hatte ich windows7  komplett mit code gefunden.Also hab ich das sofort bei Amazon reingestellt und für 50 euronen verkauft


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juli 2011)

Der 90er-Thementag bei HR3 - einfach zu geil, die Musik

Mfg, ice


----------



## JC88 (22. Juli 2011)

So, Auto ist fast fertig gepackt...Zelt, Felle, Gewandung...morgen gehts ab zum MPS nach Bückeburg

Oder vlt doch schon heute?


----------



## RapToX (22. Juli 2011)

komm grade echt nicht drauf klar, dass sepultura nächsten monat bei mir im kaff spielt. das wird so verdammt epic 
jetzt muß ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das mit der arbeit vereinbare^^


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2011)

Eine Woche Klassenfahrt sehr gut überstanden - morgen erstmal richtig schön ausschlafen


----------



## Azimuth (22. Juli 2011)

Heute meine vorläufige Immatrikulationsanmeldung bekommen - nur noch zahlen und die Sache mit dem Studienplatz ist gegessen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Juli 2011)

Morgen kommt keine Langeweile auf 
Alte Internet Security läuft ab und wird durch eine andere Ersetzt. Bei meiner kleinen privaten PC Farm artet das doch etwas in Arbeit aus  Was wäre mein leben nicht total langweilig ohne immer die Wehwehchen der PCs zu heilen


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Juli 2011)

Mich freut dass James Wade im Finale steht  Hoffentlich kann er Taylor heute schlagen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. Juli 2011)

Naja, irgendwie habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, als hätte Phil Taylor mit der Zeit etwas nachgelassen; wird trotzdem für Wade sehr schwer werden.
Ich hätte irgendwie auf Simon Whitlock gesetzt, der ist aber nicht so grandios ausgeschieden


----------



## JC88 (24. Juli 2011)

Mich freut das das MPS, trotz dem miesen Wetters heute, alles in allem richtig gut war! Top Orga, gute Bands, geile Leute


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. Juli 2011)

Mich freut die freude an diesem Wunderschönen beginnenden Tag


----------



## joraku (25. Juli 2011)

Mein Ferienjob für die kommenden Sommerferien steht soweit - da kann ich erstmal ein bisschen Hardware zur Belohnung kaufen


----------



## theLamer (25. Juli 2011)

ICh hab Physik bestanden, ging über 2 Semester 
14 Punkte notwendig, sehr pessimistisch gerechnet hab ich 23 Punkte sicher. 
Strike!!!!


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juli 2011)

Dass ich wohl demnächst mal endlich nen Smartphone kaufen darf laut meinen Erzeugern 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Juli 2011)

Das ich heute meine vllt zukünftige Maschine anschauen gehe


----------



## Hatschi (26. Juli 2011)

Hm
Morgen letzter Schultag, wozu ging ich eig. Jetzt aber noch 1 und 1/2 Wochen in die Schule, nur zum Kuchen essen, Filme kucken, pumpen und Frühstücken.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2011)

Ferien!!


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juli 2011)

FERIEN!!!!!!!  
Und das mir meine Lehrerin in Mitarbeit und Verhalten eine 2 gegeben habe obwohl ich dieses Jahr recht oft was gemacht habe


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mir meine Lehrerin in Mitarbeit und Verhalten eine 2 gegeben habe obwohl ich dieses Jahr recht oft was gemacht habe



/sign. 


6 Wochen Pause!!


----------



## joraku (27. Juli 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> FERIEN!!!!!!!



Ja, das freut mich auch. 

Heute Abend dann noch Party, zum Einstimmen, nächste Woche dann aber erstmal Ferienjob.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2011)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> nächste Woche dann aber erstmal Ferienjob.



Du hasts gut! 
Unter 16 ist sowas so gut wie unmöglich


----------



## joraku (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, stimmt leider, hat mich früher auch genervt.
Du kannst ja mal im Bekanntenkreis / bei den Nachbarn o. ä. nachfragen, ob Interesse an einer günstigen Hilfskraft besteht, die den Rasen mäht, Blumen gießt, Auto wäscht, auf Kinder aufpasst etc. 
Ab 18 hat man dann das Glück, dass man Schichtarbeiten darf (je nach Branche natürlich ). Ich beginne am Montagmorgen erstmal um 6:00 Uhr, also Frühschicht. Ich denke, auch die Nachtschicht wird mir nicht erstpart bleiben, da tagsüber die U18er den Bedarf an Arbeitskräften (Urlaubszeit) abdecken. Najut, dafür gibts dann ja einen netten Zuschlag beim Lohn  (und bei einem Ferienjob zählt nicht die Arbeit, sondern das Geld, meistens zumindest).


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

Die Steuerrückzahlung. Ob sich die Herren da wohl etwas verrechnet haben? Naja, mir kanns ja recht sein.  

Zwei Zahlungen kamen rein.  

1 x 508€
1 x 1100€


----------



## RapToX (28. Juli 2011)

dass ich ab montag eine woche urlaub habe und das wetter angeblich wieder gut werden soll


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

Eine Woche München ist rum, jetzt ein WE lang relaxen (bissl Spanferkel auffer Sparrenburg futtern) und MOntag gehts weiter nach Aachen, bis ich dann übernächste Woche in Augsburg bin. Die Ausbildung wird langsam interessant


----------



## RapToX (30. Juli 2011)

dass amazon meine bestellung schon früher verschickt hat und die wahrscheinlich heute noch bei mir eintrifft


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2011)

Die aktuellen Wechselkurse

1 USD = 0.79 CHF
1 EUR = 1.14 CHF

Da macht einkaufen spass


----------



## Dimkkka (30. Juli 2011)

Urlaaaaub!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Juli 2011)

MDR Jump Hit Mix bis 23Uhr über Quadro Lautsprecher via Sony HiFi Anlage  Einfach schön so eine Einzelbausteine Anlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2011)

@GvT: Gute Stereoanlagen sind immer gut 

@T: Mich freut, dass Montag um 0 Uhr die Highlights der diesjährigen X-Games auf ServusTV HD kommen.
Wollt morgen mit paar Kumpels eh Filme bei mir daheim gaffen, von daher passt das 


Mfg, ice


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2011)

Was ist X-Games? Kann irgendwie nichts gutes sein wenn es auf ServusTV kommt -.-


@topic
Mich freut, dass ich schon zuhause bin.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @GvT: Gute Stereoanlagen sind immer gut


 Keine Ministereoanlage sondern eine Sony Einzelkomponenten Anlage - Jede Komponente hat zwar ihren eigenen Stromanschluss und verbraucht auch etwas mehr Strom, aber es ist im Wohnzimmer ein netter Blickfang  Zudem ist nicht alles so auf ein Minimum beschnitten. 

Das freut mich. Nicht alles Oldschool muss gleich Schei8e sein.


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2011)

@GvT: I know. Ich hab auch so ein Monstrum da stehen  (siehe Signatur, Denon DCD595, Infinity Reference 31i, Pioneer A656 MK2).
@taks: Sind Extremsportveranstaltungen, Disziplinen sind BMX, Freestyle Motocross, Skateboard, Motorsport (Rallye etc.) und Inlineskating. Jedes Jahr sehr geil, da in riesigen Arenen. Siehe Tony Hawks 900. 

Mich freut, dass meine neuen Ikea-Tische perfekt als Rack für meine Stereoanlage sind.


Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @GvT: I know. Ich hab auch so ein Monstrum da stehen  (siehe Signatur, Denon DCD595, Infinity Reference 31i, Pioneer A656 MK2).


 I like 

frisches kaltes Bier und die ultra Nervensäge ist mit ihren Vater auf Gass um Ball zu spielen - das sind die Momente im Leben wo man sich freut zu leben und mit dem Gedanken an PC Projekt 15 fühle ich mich irgendwie wie Glücklich


----------



## moe (31. Juli 2011)

Gerade die Bestätigung für meinen Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Gerade die Bestätigung für meinen Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben.


 Zum Sonntag  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Topic
Lange nichts mehr gedrungen und die erste Flasche wirkt schon wie 3. Scheine heute billig weg zu kommen


----------



## moe (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, kam gestern mit der Post. Gestern wars aber so stressig, das ichs nicht mal bis zum Briefkasten geschafft hab. Das macht aber nichts, weil der eh erst morgen wieder geleert wird.


----------



## pixelflair (1. August 2011)

Dass ich in 7Stunden mit 23500 anderen Menschen im Eintracht Stadion an der Hamburger Str. in Braunschweig die Bayern vernichten werde!


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. August 2011)

Das meine Wakü endlich in den Versand bei AquaTuning gegangen ist. ^^


----------



## taks (1. August 2011)

Ich bin endlich wieder im Besitz eines Autos


----------



## JC88 (3. August 2011)

Nach einer Woche Kundentermine in München/Augsburg und zwei Tage Aachen endlich wieder zuhause....


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Meine Wakü is endlich da, jetzt geht's los Kit den basteln Hail!!!!


----------



## taks (5. August 2011)

HP ProBook 6560b


----------



## joraku (5. August 2011)

Meine  Gamescomkarte ist da.

Ich werde mir ein Netbook kaufen, nur weiß ich nicht Welches (eigentlich falscher Thread)? 
Ach, mein Paket von Mindfactory ist gestern auch angekommen und morgen nochmal arbeiten, dann ist WE (stressig so ein Ferienjob)


----------



## Windows0.1 (5. August 2011)

Hab bei gewinnspiel XBOX 360 gewonnen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. August 2011)

Ich bastel an meinem eingestaubten PCGHX Account herum. Ich habe VISIONEN


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

Ich freue mich über meinen vollendeten sugo sg07


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

3:1 für den BVB!


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (6. August 2011)

Morgen noch 4 stunden arbeiten und dann ist Wochenende und ab Montag 2 wochen Urlaub ... ja das habe ich mir verdient xD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2011)

Das Bier wirkt perfekt  (Alkohol ist trotzdem nicht cool lieber Kiddis)


----------



## mf_Jade (6. August 2011)

das ich in 30 min Feierabend hab! 52h-Woche endlich vorbei


----------



## Babarossa63 (6. August 2011)

das meine freundin gleich ins bett hüpft


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> das ich in 30 min Feierabend hab! 52h-Woche endlich vorbei


 Wenigstens Ordentlich bezahlt?



Babarossa63 schrieb:


> das meine freundin gleich ins bett hüpft


 Viel Spaß euch zwei  

Topic:
Der MDR Jump Hit Mix ist genial


----------



## moe (6. August 2011)

@Barbarossa: Mit oder ohne dir? 

T: Heute Abend endlich mal wieder Metal Nacht mit Live Musik.


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (6. August 2011)

Urlaaaaaauuuuuub Muawhahahahaha ... endlich ...


----------



## JC88 (7. August 2011)

Grad auf ZDF.Kultur ne "Live" Übertragung von Wacken entdeckt und verschlungen


----------



## RapToX (7. August 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Grad auf ZDF.Kultur ne "Live" Übertragung von Wacken entdeckt und verschlungen


 dass ich live vor ort war


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Es regnet endlich wieder mal, endlich is die Affenhitze vorbei.


----------



## JC88 (8. August 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> dass ich live vor ort war


 
Arsch

@topic:

endlich neue Schuhe gefunden die auch passen und kein vermögen kosten


----------



## SoftMax (8. August 2011)

Das ich bald urlaub hab


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

meine beiden brote mit omis johannisbeergelee drauf. ultra lecker!
außerdme nebenbei dragonball z gucken.


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. August 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Grad auf ZDF.Kultur ne "Live" Übertragung von Wacken entdeckt und verschlungen



Habe ich schon ein Stück weit in der ZDF-Mediathek geschaut.



RapToX schrieb:


> dass ich live vor ort war



Genzenloser Neid macht sich breit.

@topic: das ich bald Feierabend habe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2011)

motorradprüfung bestanden, jetzt nur noch 2 wochen warten und dann gehts los mit meim neuen mofa


----------



## taks (10. August 2011)

Das endlich wieder Wetter zum Shisha rauchen ist.


----------



## AeroX (10. August 2011)

2:0 Deutschland! Klasse Götze!


----------



## Abufaso (10. August 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> 2:0 Deutschland! Klasse Götze!



Kaum sind Götze und Hummels raus macht Brasilien auch schon ein Tor...


----------



## taks (11. August 2011)

Das Hot Water Music Konzert war sensationell


----------



## RapToX (11. August 2011)

dass morgen schon wieder freitag ist 
und noch ein paar andere dinge, die mir grade sehr viel freude bereiten. ich glaube, ich werde ausnahmsweise mal vom glück verfolgt


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2011)

Dass ich endlich dazu gekommen bin den schlauch im ansaugbereich meines rollers umzubauen, und jetzt kann ich regelmäßig n tacho sprengen, was ich bisher noch nie geschafft hab


----------



## joraku (14. August 2011)

Der WLAN Empfang verbessert sich auf der Terrasse von 2 auf 5 Striche wenn man das Fenster von dem Raum öffnet (kippt o.O) in dem der Router steht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2011)

heute nacht summerslam 2011 
Hab schon ewig kein wrestling mehr geguckt, ich muss jetzt mal schauen wie ich das am besten empfangen kann (die verschnitte in sport1 sind zum kotzen^^)


----------



## Hatschi (14. August 2011)

Kommt zwar arg verspätet aber trotzdem 1.FC Heidenheim dominierte Werder Bremen und ja ich hab das Spiel gesehen.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

hab endlich (nach langem suchen) meinen alten lieblings firefox theme wieder 


https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/smallringfx-darkgreen/

i'm lovin' it


----------



## taks (15. August 2011)

Das heute Feiertag ist


----------



## Pikus (17. August 2011)

Ich hab grade 35€ in einem alten portemonnaie gefunden 
Ich weiß auch schon wie ich die investiere


----------



## RapToX (18. August 2011)

langsam macht mir das alles angst. erst beim einkaufen 1€ gefunden und dann abends beim fußball gucken nochmal 16€ gewonnen


----------



## i.neT' (19. August 2011)

Das ich Geburtstag habe


----------



## RapToX (19. August 2011)

^glückwunsch 

dass ich heute nur bis 12:15 arbeiten muß


----------



## EnergyCross (19. August 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich Geburtstag habe



Alles gute 


2 scheiben grober Leberkäse, ein berg kartofflsalat. dazu ein kühles hefe... Was will man mehr nach feierabend??


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

Alles Gute


@topic:
Sonne, Shisha und ein (oder vllt. mehrere) kaltes Bier


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. August 2011)

dass meine selfmadeshisha richtig gut funktioniert


----------



## GermanSurvivor13 (19. August 2011)

Ich freue mich, dass ich im Mai (ja, noch so lange!) meinen Gamer PC kaufen kann.


----------



## Iceheart33 (22. August 2011)

Das Gaddafi und seine Bande von Barbaren fast am Ende sind.


----------



## Pikus (22. August 2011)

Zweit-PC auf Ubuntu-Basis fertiggestellt, jetzt kommen noch 4x2TB-HDDs in ein neues Case und ich habe meinen File- und DL-Server


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (22. August 2011)

das ich am samstag nach hamburg fahr und nen LE n580gtx lightning wasserkühler kaufe/bezahle^^


----------



## EnergyCross (22. August 2011)

frisch aus der dusche... ich fühl mich wie neu geboren  
achja, sauber bin nich auch geworden


----------



## moe (22. August 2011)

Morgen früh mein erstes eigenes Auto abholen!


----------



## taks (23. August 2011)

Es ist 07:30Uhr und hat schon kuschlig warme 24.5°C


----------



## Oromus (23. August 2011)

Das ich in einem klimatisierten Büro sitze.


----------



## thysol (23. August 2011)

Leaving Cert (Abitur) bestanden und in Trinity College angenommen worden.


----------



## joraku (23. August 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Das ich Geburtstag habe


 
Alles Gute! 

@T: Das ich einen USB Ventiöator an meinem Netbook habe.


----------



## Re4dt (24. August 2011)

Es regnet  endlich kann der Ventilator über die Nacht ausbleiben. So nun Fenster auf und die kühle Luft genießen.


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Es regnet  endlich kann der Ventilator über die Nacht ausbleiben. So nun Fenster auf und die kühle Luft genießen.


  *neid* 
bei mir läuft der Ventilator auf höchster stufe 

@T: Dass ich in 5 Tagen endlich meine ausbildung beginne


----------



## moe (24. August 2011)

@Dave: Ich in 8.  Das freut mich auch.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. August 2011)

Zum ersten mal einen E-Rasierer ausprobiert. Man was habe ich nach all den Jahren Nass rasieren nur versäumt  Auf die schnelle am Morgen ist das ja richtig perfekt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. August 2011)

dass ich heut 18 werde und jetzt erstmal mein führerschein abhole


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2011)

Glückwunsch!  

@ Topic

Das ich morgen frei habe!


----------



## Miezekatze (25. August 2011)

Me2


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2011)

Da hätt ich ja beinahe was vergessen. 

Das ich morgen früh mit den Mädels frühstücken in München geh.  & das meine Wandhalterung und die Amazon-Bestellung auf dem Weg ist!


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich heut 18 werde und jetzt erstmal mein führerschein abhole



Alles gute 


Mich freut dass ich nur nich heut und morgen arbeiten muss und am Sonntag ab in Flieger richtung ungarn meine Großeltern nach langen 5 jahren wieder für 2 Wochen  besuchen


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. August 2011)

trotz allem papierkramgeschiss wegen der motorraddrossel konnt ich heute doch ne erste runde drehen


----------



## taks (26. August 2011)

Mein Profil hatte 5000 Besucher. Wobei...irgendwie...beängstigend -.-


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

In Florida am Strand sitzen  Mit 3G und iPhone


----------



## -NTB- (26. August 2011)

Nailgun


----------



## computertod (26. August 2011)

mein Nachbar hat mir 4 Alus für meinen Polo geschenkt


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2011)

heut seh ich n A380 live, da er aufgrund des dorniermuseums n paar runden über diesem dreht


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. August 2011)

Das es endlich wieder kalt ist. Ich liebe es.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2011)

während alle kollegen schon wieder arbeiten sind, kann ich noch über 2 wochen daheim faulenzen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. August 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Das es endlich wieder kalt ist. Ich liebe es.


 /sign und passend dazu läuft nun die Klimaanlage


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

in 3 stunden feierabend


----------



## RapToX (1. September 2011)

dass morgen endlich freitag ist und mir ein super wochenende bevorsteht


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> dass morgen endlich freitag ist und mir ein super wochenende bevorsteht



geht mir genauso


----------



## moe (1. September 2011)

Morgen nur bis 12:15 arbeiten.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (1. September 2011)

Erster Arbeitstag und erster Feierabend


----------



## biohaufen (1. September 2011)

das macbooks günstiger geworden sind ( gebraucht ) ca.300


----------



## moe (1. September 2011)

@TFB: Das freut mich auch.


----------



## Blutengel (1. September 2011)

Das Morgen ein Paket kommt vom Hardwareversand und ich endlich mein neues System einbauen kann


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. September 2011)

Zu 75% rock ich nächste Woche in Schwäbisch Gmünd


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2011)

Freitag!  Und heute wird noch die Limited von Deus Ex Human Revolution gekauft!


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

das morgen bei einem freund ein super 18. geburtstag gefeiert wird


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. September 2011)

Alles kloar - Jetzt ist es offiziell. Ich fahre nach "Klein Türkei"


----------



## RapToX (2. September 2011)

gleich feierabend und (bisher) noch kein großer stau auf meiner strecke


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Alles kloar - Jetzt ist es offiziell. Ich fahre nach "Klein Türkei"



köln oder berlin?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> köln oder berlin?


Süd-Berlin bitte!  

Noch eine Stunde und dann Weeeeekend !!! .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....


----------



## RG Now66 (2. September 2011)

Jaa!
Noch 2 Stunden dann Wochenende


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> köln oder berlin?


Stuttgart


----------



## moe (2. September 2011)

Meine neuen Klamotten sind gekommen.


----------



## Blutengel (3. September 2011)

Mein neues System ist eingebaut, Software soweit alles installiert

Ab Morgen kommt dann der Rest,.. und dann nehm ich mir Zeit für meinen Desktop


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

dass ich für meinen sony funkkopfhörer, der schon mindestens 5 jahre in ner schublade gammelt, einen nützlichen einsatzort gefunden hab. Und zwar am TV, dafür ist er richtig gut geeignet. Muss keine große entfernung brücken, und der sound ist um ein vielfaches besser als der der Flat-TV-Lautsprecher 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich den karren mal noch aus der schublade raushole


----------



## ATB (3. September 2011)

Mein PCGHX T-Shirt ist endlich angekommen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. September 2011)

hail endlich die 1000 post marke geknackt ^^


----------



## computertod (4. September 2011)

durfte heute mal ne Zündapp KS80 fahren, das ding ist einfach genial,  auf der Kurzen strecke, die ich gefahren bin waren etwas über 90 drin,  konnte sie allerdings nicht wirklich ausfahren, da sie nicht angemeldet  war und ich keinen Führerschein dafür hab 

dann hat mein Vater gerade noch gesagt, dass die Zündapp die mein Onkel  zerlegt rumstehen hat ne KS50 oder KS80 Super Sport sein müsste http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/banana.gif


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2011)

Immer noch nicht müde. 
In der Schule werde ich in der 6. und 7. Stunde abkacken, aber da habe ich eh nur Französich.


----------



## pibels94 (5. September 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht müde.
> In der Schule werde ich in der 6. und 7. Stunde abkacken, aber da habe ich eh nur Französich.



schwein! 

nur noch 3 stunden arbeiten


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2011)

Noch sechsmal arbeiten, dann heißt es: "Vegas, Baby!!!"  .


----------



## RapToX (5. September 2011)

dass das wochenende, wie erwartet, so verdammt gut war 
und es werden bestimmt noch viele weitere folgen. wuhu


----------



## Memphys (5. September 2011)

Der Blick der Zeugen Jehovas nach den Worten: "Nein ich möchte nicht mit ihnen über ihren imaginären Freund sprechen".


----------



## ATB (5. September 2011)

Ich habe es doch noch geschafft ein Kartenhaus zu bauen.


----------



## moe (5. September 2011)

Ich hab die 30k im Zähltröööt gemacht!


----------



## taks (5. September 2011)

Das erste Mal seit Jahren die Hausaufgaben gemacht und ist eigentlich ein gutes Gefühl wenn mans erledigt hat


----------



## -NTB- (6. September 2011)

mein lachflash dank dieser jungs stöcken 4.1.9 - YouTube


----------



## Hatschi (6. September 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:
			
		

> mein lachflash dank dieser jungs stöcken 4.1.9 - YouTube



Wtf geiler scheiß besser als jede KomödieXD
können die auch deutsch oder was stottern die da?
Vokalem die Gürteltasche ist geil der letzt singt wie ein Eunuch und meint sie wären Gefährlich.
Btt
Das ich ausschlafen kann


----------



## pibels94 (6. September 2011)

das das wochenende richtig genial war


----------



## Micha77 (6. September 2011)

Das ich heute ein Foto mit F.R machte un ein signiertes Album vom ihm habe!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. September 2011)

dass thysol wieder Facebook und Skype hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. September 2011)

dass ich jetzt gleich nach köln fahr und dort heute mittag bei TV Total bin


----------



## pibels94 (7. September 2011)

komm vorbei 

freu mich ebenfalls auf TV Total


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. September 2011)

Ide reißt!
Aufbruch nach Gmünd.


----------



## RapToX (7. September 2011)

das ich bis freitag krankgeschrieben bin 
aber diese halsschmerzen und der schnupfen gehen mir tierisch auf den sack


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2011)

TV Total war richtig cool, jetzt weiss ich wie so ne sendung produziert wird 
Und am freitag gehts mit m verein weg


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

Das morgen Freitag ist!


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

Noch dreimal schaffen bis Urlaub  .


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

Mittag!


----------



## Orka45 (8. September 2011)

Mein neues Omnia7
Es war das 2. letzte im Lager


----------



## Kaki008 (8. September 2011)

Ich freu mich einfach nur über mein Samsung Galaxy S2. Noch nie war ich so zufrieden mit einem Handy


----------



## JC88 (8. September 2011)

Das ich endlich wieder alleine wohne!!!

Freundin raus geschmissen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. September 2011)

Irgendwas is hier falsch 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Irgendwas is hier falsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt davon, wenn man Konzerne zusammenlegt.


----------



## Micha77 (8. September 2011)

Das meine Graka endlich da ist und ich endlich zocken kann !


----------



## PC GAMER (8. September 2011)

Ich habe meine HD6970 nach 6Wochen wieder bekommen.  uhuuhuh  guck signatur   alles banane


----------



## Oromus (9. September 2011)

Ich in 5,5 Stunden Feierabend habe und dann mit meinen Kids spielen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

Es ist Freitag!


----------



## joraku (9. September 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man Konzerne zusammenlegt.


 
Da wird nichts zusammengelegt, die gehören schon zusammen.
Media Markt und Saturn gehören beide zum METRO Konzern.


----------



## Oromus (9. September 2011)

Es ist Wochenende.


----------



## taks (10. September 2011)

Steuern sind ne super Sache. Da bekommt man immer Geld zurück


----------



## Koyote (10. September 2011)

Bin raus aus dem krankenhaus.


----------



## eVoX (10. September 2011)

Amazon hat mein HP Touchpad verschickt.


----------



## joraku (11. September 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Steuern sind ne super Sache. Da bekommt man immer Geld zurück



Ja, ich auch - noch.^^



Koyote schrieb:


> Bin raus aus dem krankenhaus.



Weiterhin gute Besserung!

@T: Das Wetter wird wieder besser, bot allem wärmer.


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. September 2011)

Ich fahr in 5 Tagen in den Urlaub ....nach Italien mir noch ein wenig Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. September 2011)

DU hast es gut, ich flieg erst in 7 Tagen nach Vegas  .


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Ich fahr in 5 Tagen in den Urlaub ....nach Italien mir noch ein wenig Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen.



Ich fahr auch in den Urlaub! 

Nur noch bis Donnerstag arbeiten, dann geht es nach St. Tropez!


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Nur 6 Stunden ))


----------



## pibels94 (12. September 2011)

nur noch 1,5h arbeiten


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Feierabend


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

Morgen geht's auf die IAA  .


----------



## RapToX (14. September 2011)

dass ich freitag frei habe und mir wieder ein suuuuuper wochenende bevorsteht 
ausserdem kann ich das defekte plastikteil meines fensterhebers wohl selbst reparieren und spare mir dadurch eine teure neuanschaffung


----------



## -NTB- (14. September 2011)

Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube


----------



## taks (15. September 2011)

Letzte Woche sassen wir im Garten von meinem Stammlokal und da fuhren drei so komische Typen mit Fahrrädern vorbei. 
Und wir sagten so zum Spass, dass die sicher schauen wo man etwas klauen kann.

Heute steht in der Zeitung, dass die Polizei ganz in der Nähe drei Rumänen auf Fahrrädern verhaftet hat, welche Einbruchwerkzeuge dabei hatten


----------



## moe (15. September 2011)

Noch 5h arbeiten bis zum WE!


----------



## Koyote (15. September 2011)

Morgen noch schule, leider abeit nachschreiben aber dann woooochenende und die schule ist ausgenommen von der abeit morgen chillig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. September 2011)

morgen fällt mittagsschule aus, und da kommt mein paket mit neuen schnupfs  Und am samstag endlich wieder Schlag den Raab


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. September 2011)

Ich freue mich, dass Nacktfotos von Scarlett Johansson geleakt wurden


----------



## GTA 3 (16. September 2011)

Mathe heut morgen und diesen Monat auf FIFA 12.


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

Freitag


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

nur noch 7 stunden *freu*


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2011)

Mein letzter Kunde ist verarztet, jetzt habe ich Wochenende/ Urlaub.


----------



## AeroX (16. September 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag



/sign


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

4,5 std nur noch  can't believe..


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

daß ich nach 10 jahren mal wieder crimson skies installiert hab und es läuft (mit patch+fix), erkennt sogar alle 16 tasten am usb combatstick


----------



## joraku (16. September 2011)

Es ist Freitag und wir hatten 30 Minuten früher aus (#5: Freue dich über die kleinen Dinge). 
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes und erholsames Wochenende.


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

Feierabend


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. September 2011)

Google-auto gerade an mir vorbeigefahren Hoffentlich gibt es bald auch Fotos von meinem Kaff.


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

Google fährt durch Walhalla  wie sind DIE da rauf gekommen


----------



## GTA 3 (16. September 2011)

Schule aus, und nacher Fußballtraining!


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. September 2011)

Dass mein Päckchen heute angekommen ist, und ich jetzt genug auswahl habe für die nächsten wochen  Kanns nur jedem empfehlen der geniessen möchte, und das auch noch relativ unschädlich


----------



## moe (16. September 2011)

Unschädlich? Das Zeug was nach dem letzten Mal Schnupfen aus meiner Nase kam sah aus wie radioaktiver Müll!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. September 2011)

WOCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Und natürlich Bier 2 von noch insgesamt 3.


----------



## Orka45 (16. September 2011)

Portal umsonst bei Steam



joraku schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag und wir hatten 30 Minuten früher aus (#5: Freue dich über die kleinen Dinge).
> Ich wünsche allen ein schönes und erholsames Wochenende.


 
Was für ein Zufall, ich auch


----------



## joraku (16. September 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Portal umsonst bei Steam


 
Wohaa! Mich auch.


----------



## Re4dt (16. September 2011)

Als ich es gelesen hab dacht ich WTF?!?! 
Danke Orka für die Info. 
Jeah jetzt erstmal Portal zocken


----------



## computertod (17. September 2011)

wenn das Schuljahr so wird wie die 1. Woche jetzt, dann wirds verdammt lustig 
heute beim Saufen wars auch wieder verdammt lustig, dauernd ist der Generator ausgegangen


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

Stephan hat eine neue Aufgabe hochgeladen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. September 2011)

Koffer ist gepackt, Kamera wird geladen, nun kann es losgehen  .


----------



## AeroX (18. September 2011)

Habe Sie endlich kennen gelernt


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

MOntag


----------



## moe (19. September 2011)

Die Top Gear Folge heute war überragend!


----------



## thysol (20. September 2011)

Das gleich so ne nette PN von Pokerclock kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. September 2011)

Coole neue Klamotten vom Nike Store in Vegas  .


----------



## pibels94 (21. September 2011)

Freitag ins Underground - Köln


----------



## pibels94 (23. September 2011)

jawoll  nachher schön beim griechen essen - private subventionierung


----------



## AeroX (23. September 2011)

Um 12 Feierabend, dann 250km schrubben und endlich Wochenende  
Heut Abend nochn bisschen feiern evtl Eishockey angucken. 
Wird ein Top Wochenende


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2011)

Jetzt ist hier 5 Uhr morgens, also in 2 Stunden geht's ins Casino, mal schauen wieviel ich heute Gewinne, noch bin ich rund 50 Dollar im Plus.


----------



## Pikus (28. September 2011)

Hab mein erstes Gehalt bekommen


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2011)

mein neues sys läuft schon ganz gut, und allzuviel gibts auch nicht mehr zu installen (zum glück^^)


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. September 2011)

Back in Germany !!!


----------



## Blutengel (30. September 2011)

Das meine Überweisung schon nach etwas über 2 1/2 Stunden beim Hardwareversand eingegangen ist!

Mit n bisserl Glück geht die Bestellung heute noch an UPS


----------



## RapToX (7. Oktober 2011)

schon fast wochenende, wuhuu


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

heute kommen vllt ENDLICH mein i7 und das Board


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

Freitag -> Mittag Feierabend


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Freitag -> Mittag Feierabend



Ich auch! 

Dazu noch: Das der AMD Catalyst 11.9 endlich das tut was man von ihm verlangt!


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

Klasse  
Oh den muss ich dann heute auch noch laden


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Bald wochenende. Heut abend paar bier und league of legends die halbe nacht durchzocken. Yeah!


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2011)

bin grad mit meinem Polo bisschen mit der Handbremse übern Schotter bei uns aufm Hof geschruppt, ich glaub mit dem Auto werd ich noch spass haben sobalds winter wird^^


----------



## moe (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein 27"er ist da!


----------



## iRaptor (8. Oktober 2011)

10 kg abgenommen


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Heute endlich wieder ne Motorradfahrstunde hatte und bis Donnerstag auch welche  
&das ich Freitag mit meiner angebeteten feiern gehe  
&das fast Wochenende ist


----------



## Abufaso (10. Oktober 2011)

Neue Hardware bestellt.


----------



## Memphys (11. Oktober 2011)

Ein Monat bis Skyrim! Dann mauere ich mich erstmal im Keller ein 

BTW, dieses Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=related


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich, weil ich heute nach fast nem Jahr "privater Arbeit" mit Schweißen, Biegen  und Verzinken mein Geländer bekomme...


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Oktober 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ein Monat bis Skyrim! Dann mauere ich mich erstmal im Keller ein
> 
> BTW, dieses Video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=related


 
dank dir, besser gesagt diesem video geh ich jetzt mit einem breiten grinsen ins bett 
das freut mich


----------



## moe (13. Oktober 2011)

Noch nen halben Tag arbeiten, dann is Wochenende!


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

endlich feierabend - ab nach hause


----------



## RapToX (13. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Noch nen halben Tag arbeiten, dann is Wochenende!


 dito! werde morgen auch nur nen halben tag lang arbeiten


----------



## RedBrain (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel Forza Motorsport 4 Limited Collector’s Edition wurde von Amazon.de versendet an mir seit 16 Uhr.
  Jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf das Päckchen! 



Ich habe Bleifinger statt Bleifüße, weil ich nur ein kabelgebundenes Xbox 360 Gamepad habe.


----------



## Micha77 (14. Oktober 2011)

Feeeeeeerien!


----------



## ATB (14. Oktober 2011)

Scooter- The Big Mash Up *dancing*


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. Oktober 2011)

Das endlich Ferien sind. 
In der Schule läufts nich so gut ich sack immer die 5ven ein


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Was ist schöner als ein heißer Tee an einem kalten Herbstmorgen zu angehmenehmer Ambientmusik?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist schöner als ein heißer Tee an einem kalten Herbstmorgen zu angehmenehmer Ambientmusik?



Kaffee :p


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Pff... Getränkbanause


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2011)

Das mein Bulli endlich läuft 

Biosupdate wirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. Oktober 2011)

und wie läuft das ding ???

@topic


endlich mal zuhause bisschen rumgammeln und nachher noch ne runde mit der schwalbe drehen


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Mein Schlafexperiment scheint Früchte zu tragen


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Mein Schlafexperiment scheint Früchte zu tragen


 
Welches Schlafexperiment?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Das ich Ferein habe!


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Welches Schlafexperiment?


 
Polyphasischer Schlaf - Langsam gewöhne ich mich an 20 min Nickerchen


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Polyphasischer Schlaf - Langsam gewöhne ich mich an 20 min Nickerchen


 
Heißt also immer 20 min Nickerchen, eines nach dem andern?


----------



## axel25 (16. Oktober 2011)

Endlich läuft die Ki von der SW-Foc-Mod .


----------



## Heli-Homer (16. Oktober 2011)

Ab morgen noch 2 wochen arbeiten, dann endlich urlaub ^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Heißt also immer 20 min Nickerchen, eines nach dem andern?


 
Ja, zwar nicht unbedingt direkt hintereinander, aber prizipiell schon 

Jetzt habe ich aber einmal 6h überschlafen, ich will eigentlich meine Anlage als Wecker benutzen aber ich hab immer so eine Angst dass ich auch andere aufwecke


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

Mich freut gerade total, dass sich die Quoten von Two and a half Men nach den ersten vier Folgen beinahe halbiert haben! Ich hab's doch gesagt: Ohne Charlie geht die Serie den Bach runter!!!


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2011)

Dass meine neue Hardware da ist.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Dass meine neue Hardware da ist.


 
Das ein Teil meiner neuen Hardware da ist - da wichtigste fehlt noch (Board und CPU)
Alternate war schnell (dank Kreditkartenzahlung) - Mindfactory dagegen langsam (da KEINE Kreditkarte akzeptiert wird )


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

Das alternate meine HD6870 endlich verschickt hat


----------



## moe (19. Oktober 2011)

Schnee!


----------



## Koyote (20. Oktober 2011)

Ferien  bald leider schon wieder um.


----------



## -angeldust- (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin froh, dass ich auf meinen kaputten turbo im auto noch garantie habe!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ich mir von meinem Lehrer das blöde geschwätz nur noch ne halbe stunde anhören muss^^


----------



## Koyote (20. Oktober 2011)

Mein Kontostand


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Mein Kontostand


 
Wenn dich deiner Freut, dann würdest du blöd schauen wenn du meinen siehts


----------



## Koyote (20. Oktober 2011)

Schick mal  Also für einen 14 Jährigen und mein aktuelles Vorhaben ist mein Kontostand erfreulich 

Im Moment freut es mich das ich trotz der durchgemachten Nacht noch sau viel Energie habe


----------



## ATB (20. Oktober 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wenn dich deiner Freut, dann würdest du blöd schauen wenn du meinen siehts


 

Wetten, dass...?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Oktober 2011)

Wieso wetten das?


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Oktober 2011)

Praktische Prüfung Klasse T bestanden - damit ist der Lappen in der Tasche

Ich hätte echt gedacht, dass ich durchfalle


----------



## computertod (20. Oktober 2011)

@DAEF13
willkommen im club der T-Besitzer 

@T:
ab heute 18 und darf damit auch die großen T-Maschinen fahren


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ich endlich mal wieder ein "gescheites" Sys zusammengesetzt habe


----------



## ATB (20. Oktober 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wetten das?



Wer mehr Kohle hat


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Oktober 2011)

Das wir, der PCGHX-Clan einen Battlefield 3 Server eröffnen werden


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2011)

Das heute der Rest meiner bestellten Hardware ankommt.
DHL-Tracker ist schon praktisch


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Oktober 2011)

Schule aus und Wochenende


----------



## Pikus (21. Oktober 2011)

Dass das Konzert gestern der Hammer war! Mir tut zwar alles weh vom Moshen, aber das war es wert.

Emil Bulls


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Oktober 2011)

Das Paket von A.O.Bolaji ist endlich da!!!! JUHU!! Heißt also, nachher gibt es Bilder in meinen TB´s!


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2011)

Das ich soeben meinen Test fertiggestellt habe 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...st-mit-dem-bulldozer-fx-6100-neu-teil-iv.html


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich grade eine Versandbestätigung für mein 4S bekommen habe


----------



## Mikromike0815 (25. Oktober 2011)

Das ich heute FORTUNA 95 in der Esprit Arena schaue


----------



## RedBrain (25. Oktober 2011)

dass mein GTA 4 EFLC Multiplayer ohne Probleme funktionierte.

Ein Server mit 21 Spielern. Was für ein Massenschlacht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Ankündigung von GTA V!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung von GTA V!


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen!!


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Oktober 2011)

Das hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/182440-im-watch-release.html#post3570341


----------



## Re4dt (25. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ankündigung von GTA V!



/Sign! 
Noch nie war die Vorfreude so groß für ein Angekündigtes Spiel.


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> /Sign!
> Noch nie war die Vorfreude so groß für ein Angekündigtes Spiel.


 
Doch! MassEffect 3

@topic: Ich freu mich auf ME3


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung von GTA V!


 
Dito. Ich freu mich noch mehr als auf GTA4!


----------



## Festplatte (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich, weil ich bald Batman: Arkham City und ne neue Grafikkarte hab!


----------



## onslaught (30. Oktober 2011)

Daß ich mir BF3 NICHT gekauft habe


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung von GTA V!


 


PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen!!


 


Re4dt schrieb:


> /Sign!
> Noch nie war die Vorfreude so groß für ein Angekündigtes Spiel.


 


moe schrieb:


> Dito. Ich freu mich noch mehr als auf GTA4!


 

Habt ihr denn eine Xbox 360 oder eine PS3? Ansonsten besteht da für euch nicht soviel Anlass zur Freude.  Vielleicht ereilt GTA V ja das gleiche Schicksal wie Red Dead Redemption.  Zumindest dürfen PC-Spieler wieder viel länger warten. 

@ Topic

Mich freut, dass ich mir gleich nochmal was richtig schönes zu Essen mache und ich allein hier bin.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Oktober 2011)

Point of View GTX 580 Beast Watercooled für 323,67 € geshoppt.


----------



## Re4dt (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Point of View GTX 580 Beast Watercooled für 323,67 € geshoppt.


 WOOOoo0000ooooOOTT The HELL?!  
Kostet das ding nicht um die 700?

Mich freuts gerade das ich ab morgen in Belgien bin


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> WOOOoo0000ooooOOTT The HELL?!
> Kostet das ding nicht um die 700?
> 
> Mich freuts gerade das ich ab morgen in Belgien bin


Die ist laut Geizhals ab ca. 648,- € zu haben. 
Ob ich die jemals erhalten werde?  

Projekt WaKü... ich komme... vlt 
Schicksalswink?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Point of View GTX 580 Beast Watercooled für 323,67 € geshoppt.



WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?  Wo hast du denn die her??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Oktober 2011)

Mindfactory's Mindstar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Waren 2 verfügbar und recht schnell weg. 
One for meeeee! 

Mich freut gerade noch ein neues Album in meiner MP3-Sammlung: Two Steps From Hell - Nero


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Oktober 2011)

nächste woche urlaub, zum glück ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich noch zwei Tage frei habe. 

An denen sollte ich aber mal was am Notebook machen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (31. Oktober 2011)

So den ganzen tag nix gemacht, jetzt erstmal feierabend


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

Dass mein WaKü-Projekt ins rollen kommt.


----------



## onslaught (2. November 2011)

FEIERABEND


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. November 2011)

Das mein Netzteil endlich da ist!


----------



## AeroX (2. November 2011)

1:0  Gomez! Mia San Mia!


----------



## -angeldust- (3. November 2011)

Das ich heute nen easy going arbeitstag habe und enen so schön geweckt wurde!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich heute nen easy going arbeitstag habe und enen so schön geweckt wurde!


Weil du du heute einen easy going Arbeitstag habst und bestimmt nebenbei noch etwas Zeit für andere Dinge finden wirst!?


----------



## -angeldust- (3. November 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du du heute einen easy going Arbeitstag habst und bestimmt nebenbei noch etwas Zeit für andere Dinge finden wirst!?



...Weil andere dinge auch freude machen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2011)

Noch 9 Stunden bis zum Wochenende.........


----------



## ATB (3. November 2011)

Zeitumstellung  
Ich fühl mich morgens besser.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. November 2011)

Also Du fühlst Dich morgens besser, obwohl Du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/25056-der-nervt-euch-gerade-total-thread-1968.html (Post19673)???
Hehehe


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2011)

Heute abend ist Herbst bei Tv Total, und am dienstag gehts endlich los mit der 5. Staffel


----------



## RapToX (4. November 2011)

endlich freitag!

jetzt nur noch diesen besch... tag rum kriegen und dann ist endlich wochenende


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. November 2011)

Tgif!!!


----------



## -angeldust- (4. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Heute abend ist Herbst bei Tv Total, und am dienstag gehts endlich los mit der 5. Staffel



Und das krasse dabei ist ja, dass das im Büro ja wirklich so abläuft und pure Realität ist!!!
Man muss nur damit umgehen können!


----------



## Clonemaster (4. November 2011)

Freitag - Brotzeit - Feierabend


----------



## Sinister213 (4. November 2011)

Freitag 

Also IPhone 4S Benutzer: Nurnoch dreimal Akku laden dann ist Wochenende


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. November 2011)

Theorieprüfung für Klasse A und B bestanden  Geil!!


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2011)

toffelwurst schrieb:


> tgif!!!


 /sign!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. November 2011)

Das hier: Klick Mich!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

Das hier freut mich http://www.golem.de/1111/87544.html


----------



## moe (5. November 2011)

Die Tickets für Rammstein sind da!


----------



## -angeldust- (7. November 2011)

Die großen fortschritte bei einem kleinen menschen  heute!


----------



## EnergyCross (7. November 2011)

Sinister213 schrieb:


> Freitag
> 
> Also IPhone 4S Benutzer: Nurnoch dreimal Akku laden dann ist Wochenende



würde gerne "Gefällt mir" drücken, ist aber Ruka 

Topic:

hab erfolgreich mein sgs2 gerootet und CheckRom geflasht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. November 2011)

Projekt Extreme Wäsche waschen an einem Tag war ein voller Erfolg. Nur duftet die Bude jetzt noch nach "frischen Morgen"


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. November 2011)

Das wir gemeinsam erfolgreich unseren Hardcore-Mobber aus der Firma gemobbt haben.
Hat gerade dem Chef seine Kündigung auf den Tisch gehauen.

Tja:
Was du nicht willst, was man dir tu', das füg auch keinem andern zu!

Da hatte es sich einer leider mit zu vielen verschissen und ganz schnell wurde aus dem Täter das Opfer.

Betriebsklima++;


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2011)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> 1. Normalerweise *Duzen* wir uns hier.
> 2. Haben *Sie* den neusten Grafikkarten Treiber Installiert?



hahaha hab ich gerade gefunden


----------



## ATB (9. November 2011)

Ins Bett gehen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. November 2011)

Auf mein geiles Betthorn, dass mich gleich in den schlaf wiegt *___*


----------



## ser0_silence (9. November 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Auf mein geiles Betthorn, dass mich gleich in den schlaf wiegt *___*


 Was ist denn ein Betthorn? 

Dass ich morgen meine neue große Eckcouch bekomme


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. November 2011)

ser0_silence schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn ein Betthorn?
> 
> Dass ich morgen meine neue große Eckcouch bekomme



Ein Betthorn ist ein so großer Subwoofer wo man drauf schlafen kann  Da ist ein 15" Woofer drin und das Case ist in ner Hornform aufgebaut. 
Da schlafe ihr halt numal drauf D


----------



## JC88 (10. November 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ein Betthorn ist ein so großer Subwoofer wo man drauf schlafen kann  Da ist ein 15" Woofer drin und das Case ist in ner Hornform aufgebaut.
> Da schlafe ihr halt numal drauf D


 
Bild?

@topic:
Urlaub...und jetzt wirklich mal Urlaub -> Handy aus!!!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild?
> 
> @topic:
> Urlaub...und jetzt wirklich mal Urlaub -> Handy aus!!!!



Mach ich sobald ich daheim bin


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2011)

Noch 4 Stunden bis zum Wochenende...


----------



## RapToX (10. November 2011)

dass ich meine urlaubsplanung für den rest des jahres abgeschlossen und ich im dezember nun 3 wochen am stück urlaub haben werde 

...und dass morgen endlich freitag ist^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. November 2011)

dass die 5. staffel stromberg heute angekommen ist


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. November 2011)

Mich freut die E-Mail von Dell mit der Versandbestätigung meines Systems


----------



## taks (11. November 2011)

Fasnachtsbeginn


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2011)

Mein Skyrim wurde verschickt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. November 2011)

Mit der schwalbe jetzt zum brunchen fahren


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2011)

Ich muss viele Vokabeln lernen. Endlich keine langeweile mehr.


----------



## Naicheben (13. November 2011)

Morgen kommt mein neuer Pc


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. November 2011)

Sage und schreibe nichts


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. November 2011)

Laut UPS, bekomme ich heute endlich mal mein neues Laptop


----------



## AeroX (14. November 2011)

In 5 Tagen ist Wochenende juhu  
Feieeeern


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> In 5 Tagen ist Wochenende juhu


 
Bei mir sinds noch 3 Tage und der Rest von heute  .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2011)

Führerschein Bestanden!!!!  Wie geil!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. November 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Führerschein Bestanden!!!!  Wie geil!!!



Glückwunsch!!! 

BTT: Das ich meinen Führerschein nicht nochmal machen muss. 
Würde bestimmt schon in der Theorie versagen.


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

Das mein Auto heute repariert wird.


----------



## AeroX (15. November 2011)

3 1/2 Tage zum Wochenende und das ich dann endlich die Anlage ins Auto einbauen kann.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. November 2011)

Das ich heute Geburtstag hab und nacher nochmehr Geld bekomme.


----------



## -angeldust- (15. November 2011)

Private emails!


----------



## Mr.Fore (15. November 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Das bei uns morgen mal wieder ein paar Stunden ausfallen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Der Kaffee...  

Sind eben doch die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die die größte Freude bereiten. 

Zitat von mir^^

_"Alles gute beginnt mit einem Kaffee. Alles schlechte endet damit." _


----------



## mixxed_up (15. November 2011)

Mich freut Skyrim.  Einfach episch!


----------



## joraku (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Sind eben doch die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die die größte Freude bereiten.
> 
> Zitat von mir^^
> 
> _"Alles gute beginnt mit einem Kaffee. Alles schlechte endet damit." _



Regel #4
_Erfreue dich an den kleinen Dingen.

_
Zombieland

@T: Das es heute Mittag endlich mal wieder richtig schön sonnig war. Nebel und bedeckter Himmel sind einfach drückend.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

> Regel #4
> _Erfreue dich an den kleinen Dingen.
> 
> _
> Zombieland


So einen ähnlichen kenn ich auch.  _"Warte nicht auf das große Wunder. Sonst verpasst du die vielen kleinen um dich herum" _

@ T

1,5h bis zum Feierabend!


----------



## zøtac (15. November 2011)

Morgen frei


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

arbeitsende und heute und morgen abendschulfrei.


----------



## AeroX (15. November 2011)

Das sich endlich einer gemeldet hat wegen einem iPod Classic  
& das ich gleich mit einer Perle telefonieren darf


----------



## RedBrain (15. November 2011)

Meine alte Geforce 7900GS von Palit und 256 MiByte spinnt richtig durch. Der lag schon lange im Schrank, weil es defekt ist.

Beim ersten Start meldete sich das VGA Bios als Geforce 7600GS (<- wtf?)
Beim zweiten Start ist eine Geforce 7800GS (what?)
Beim dritten Start ist eine Geforce 7900GS (finally!)

Ich sage es mal so, kuriose Aussagen im VGA-BIOS!

Laut GPU-Z ist ein originales VGA-BIOS ab Werk von Palit. Da ist VGA BIOS wohl putt...

Doch auch der VRAM hat richtig Macken, schwere Grafikfehler unter Windows Aero und viele Spiele. Diese Graka kommt bald auf den Schrottplatz.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2011)

Ich hab selten so gelacht wie heute beim Expert, war nen Kind was höchstens 14 Jahr alt war und schreit seine Mutter wegen COD MW3 an. Er muß es spielen weil seine Freunde es auch alle spielen. Zum Glück war es nicht mein Kind, ich hätte es gleich mit verkauft

Jaja die Kinder von Heute


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. November 2011)

Wieso hast dich nicht eingemischt und ihm BF3 angedreht? 

@Topic: Nichts mehr zu tun zu Hause, ich kann die ganze Woche wieder entspannen


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wieso hast dich nicht eingemischt und ihm BF3 angedreht?
> 
> @Topic: Nichts mehr zu tun zu Hause, ich kann die ganze Woche wieder entspannen



Ich brauch bei BF3 keine Kinder und solche schon garnicht


----------



## ATB (17. November 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab selten so gelacht wie heute beim Expert, war nen Kind was höchstens 14 Jahr alt war und schreit seine Mutter wegen COD MW3 an. Er muß es spielen weil seine Freunde es auch alle spielen. Zum Glück war es nicht mein Kind, ich hätte es gleich mit verkauft
> 
> Jaja die Kinder von Heute



Wäre das mein Kind gewesen hätte es jetzt Hausarrest  

@topic:

Mein Auto wird repariert und ich muss nichts dafür blechen. Noch Garantie drauf


----------



## AeroX (17. November 2011)

Morgen ist Wochenende yeeeeees


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. November 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das mein Kind gewesen hätte es jetzt Hausarrest



Wenn es meins wäre, dann würde ich es kaufen und er müsste zuschaun wie ich Spaß beim spielen damit hätte. 

BTT: Nur noch 5h Arbeiten und dann gehts weiter mit Skyrim!


----------



## AeroX (18. November 2011)

6 Stunden Bis zum Wochenende yeees


----------



## ATB (18. November 2011)

Ich hab mein Auto wieder.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

Freitag...  & nix los im Büro!


----------



## onslaught (18. November 2011)

Daß Painkiller seine Ruhe hat. (Schleimermodus aus)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

Noch ein paar Stunden  Wenn ich glück habe, habe ich um ~12:30-13:00 schluss  Azubi ftw 
Danach erstmal in die City, irgendwo muss mein Geld hin und danach Skyrim weitersuchten 
Sonntag Fussball  herrlich ^^


----------



## onslaught (18. November 2011)

Two hours bis WE, und am Montag erst wieder um 11


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

> Daß Painkiller seine Ruhe hat. (Schleimermodus aus)


Is mal was anderes!  Eigentlich hab ich immer Ruhe im Büro. Bei mir läuft Frei.Wild. Da traut sich keine rein! 

@ T

2h bis Feierabend und das Anno 2070 CE da sein müsste.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (18. November 2011)

Die Alternate Bewertung zum FX-6100...... der hat wohl Cores mit Kompressorkühlung....geil:

Die Temperaturen sind auch Super, habe einen Scythe Rasetsu + 120mm SlipStream 800Rpm drauf Montiert.
Im Idle bei ca. 1400MHz gehen alle Kerne schon unter 10°C, bei voller Last habe ich bis jetzt nie mehr als 40°C erreicht.

FX-6100


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Is mal was anderes!  Eigentlich hab ich immer Ruhe im Büro. Bei mir läuft Frei.Wild. Da traut sich keine rein!
> 
> @ T
> 
> 2h bis Feierabend und das Anno 2070 CE da sein müsste.


 

Wert: 2.000.150 + 50(?) = 2.000.200


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wert: 2.000.150 + 50(?) = 2.000.200



Niemals.  

@T

Das heute alle Drucker so laufen wie sie sollen.  Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

haha wers glaub Pain..wers glaub 

@Topic

Eragon 4 wurde versant  Wobei ich mir das als MP3 bestell habe.. ist das nicht ein download?!


----------



## moe (18. November 2011)

@Freak: Die kriegst du auf ne CD gebrannt.

@T: Nur noch drei Tage bis zum Konzert des Jahres: Rammstein!


----------



## RapToX (18. November 2011)

dass ich bis mittwoch krankgeschrieben bin und donnerstag + freitag urlaub habe. wenn ich jetzt schnell wieder gesund werde, kann ich die woche sogar für was sinnvolles nutzen^^


----------



## Festplatte (20. November 2011)

Das das hier mein 300. Beitrag ist! Yeay!


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. November 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Das das hier mein 300. Beitrag ist! Yeay!


 Post werden in der RuKa aber nicht gezählt 

PS: die Extrem günstigen Rampreise; 16GibiByte für 80(!)€


----------



## ATB (20. November 2011)

Abdancen zu Georg F. Zimmer - the Last Dance


----------



## moe (21. November 2011)

In n er Stunde gehts los zum RAMMSTEIN Konzert!


----------



## AeroX (21. November 2011)

Holzfäller extrem auf dmax  endlich ;D


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. November 2011)

Schon die hälfte für meinen neuen PC zusammen.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2011)

Geil geil geil SWTOR Beta Einladung


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Geil geil geil SWTOR Beta Einladung


 
Low-Res Texturen und 2003er Look ftw! 

Aber das ist egal, was letztendlich zählt ist das Spiel.


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2011)

Amazon.
Am Samstag Photoshop Elements für 72€ bestellt.
Heute mit 38€ angegeben.
Erst gedacht falscher Preis und bei Amazon nachgefragt.
Preis stimmt - sie sind aber so kulant und erstatten mir die Differenz


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2011)

Endlich schnelles Internet und nicht nur 64.000er.
So schauts nun aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

120Mbit/s Downstream und trotzdem nur lächerliche 2Mbit/s im Upstream. Tolle Leitung.


Edit: Ich freu mich grad über mein endlich angekommenes Anno 2070!


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2011)

Das täuscht, es sind wenn alles rund läuft 128 mb down und 5 mb up.


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

Find das verhältnis dennoch recht bescheiden. Find ja schon bei meiner 32k Leitung 2Mbit/s Upload zu wenig...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2011)

Dem kann ich nciht widersprechen. Mir wären 64 Mb syncron auch lieber als die 128/5 die ich jetzt habe. 
Ist aber irgendwie eindrucksvoll, wenn mit 16 Megabyte pro Sekunde die Daten "reinfliegen", ist irgendwie ungewohnt  .


----------



## AeroX (23. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nciht widersprechen. Mir wären 64 Mb syncron auch lieber als die 128/5 die ich jetzt habe.
> Ist aber irgendwie eindrucksvoll, wenn mit 16 Megabyte pro Sekunde die Daten "reinfliegen", ist irgendwie ungewohnt  .



Und ich fühl mich cool wenn ich Kumpels ausn Dorf erzähle das ich mit 2,5mb lade  

@topic: das ich mit einer gewissen Person einfach wunderbar verstehe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2011)

Mist - 1x löschen süß sauer

Edit
Oder ich lasse mir was einfallen zum aktuellen Thema. Ich freue mich auf die 864KB/s Down und 128KB Upstream den meine DSL 6000 Wunschdenken Leitung her gibt. Den hinter den 7 Bergen bei den 7 Dörfern gibt es arme Zwerge die Surfen nur mit 356KB/s oder so ... also DSL Light.


----------



## 1821984 (23. November 2011)

ja das leidige Thema.

Ich hier muss mich mit ner 1000er zufrieden geben und 2km weiter haben die bis über 100.000er Leitungen liegen. Und wo ist eigentlich das schnelle Internet für alle bis Jahresende?

Mir hats mal gewunken aber ich hab es nicht gesehen weil es so schnell ist


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. November 2011)

4 MBit/s down, 1 MBit/s up über o2. Und das obwohl mein Zimmer im Keller liegt und das Wetter gerade eher ungünstig für den Handyempfang ist. Die SIM kann bis zu 14,4 MBit/s.
Ein Armutszeugnis für die Telekom, wenn denen ihr DSL oft langsamer ist als o2.


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2011)

Motorrad Lappen in der Tasche yeeees


----------



## watercooled (24. November 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Mist - 1x löschen süß sauer
> 
> Edit
> Oder ich lasse mir was einfallen zum aktuellen Thema. Ich freue mich auf die 864KB/s Down und 128KB Upstream den meine DSL 6000 Wunschdenken Leitung her gibt. Den hinter den 7 Bergen bei den 7 Dörfern gibt es arme Zwerge die Surfen nur mit 356KB/s oder so ... also DSL Light.



zB bei mir 

Ich freue mich gerade total darüber das mein TV, die Bilder nicht erkennt und ich morgen Physik schreibe  Isr das nicht wunderbar?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Motorrad Lappen in der Tasche yeeees



Sehr geil!!!!  Ich Fang damit an wenns wieder wärmer wird. Also im Frühjahr.


----------



## AeroX (25. November 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geil!!!!  Ich Fang damit an wenns wieder wärmer wird. Also im Frühjahr.



Das wollt ich auch.. Hat sich aber ein bisschen hingezogen  

@topic: Freitag


----------



## JC88 (25. November 2011)

Gottseidank noch kurzfristig ein Hotelzimmer in Weinheim und Kaiserslautern für nächste Woche bekommen!


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Endlich Freitag...  Nur noch ein paar Stunden und dann gehts ab nach Hause!


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Endlich Freitag...  Nur noch ein paar Stunden und dann gehts ab nach Hause!


 
Exakt! Noch 75 Minuten! Yippie!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2011)

Noch bis 14 uhr


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. November 2011)

Das ich der Prognose zufolge in Drei Stunden die Auktion für mich entscheide.


----------



## Micha77 (25. November 2011)

Wochenende <3


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2011)

Noch knapp ne halbe Stunde und bin daheim. Geil!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2011)

Ich lache mir gerade voll den Ast ab. Leute verapfeln macht Laune  (So lange man es nicht übertreibt liebe Jugend von Heute !)


----------



## Colonia (25. November 2011)

Endlich Wochenende und heute Abend hoffentlich ein schönes Derby sehen .


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Arbeiten heute&morgen => 2x Rammstein für lau <3


----------



## moe (25. November 2011)

@Sperrfeuer: Dafür hasse ich dich!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> @Sperrfeuer: Dafür hasse ich dich!



Immerhin muss ich dabei arbeiten 

Aber nächsten Monat habe ich sogar noch nen Ticket bekommen, bin also 4x dieses Jahr bei Rammstein xD


----------



## moe (25. November 2011)

Security?
Ich hab sie am Montag gesehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Security?
> Ich hab sie am Montag gesehen.



Service => Getränke, Essen etc. 
Wer war eigentlich vorband?


----------



## moe (25. November 2011)

Das ist ja noch besser. 
Vorbans waren die Deathstars. Kann man sich auch anhören.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2011)

Das ich mir gerade die geilste Auto CD zusammen gebrannt habe die es gibt^^ (Mit Musik versteht sich  )


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich mir gerade die geilste Auto CD zusammen gebrannt habe die es gibt^^ (Mit Musik versteht sich  )



Was ist denn alles drauf?

@Topic: Wochenende


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. November 2011)

dieses bildchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (26. November 2011)

Derby-Sieger !


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

Was freut mich?

Samstag Abend.
Allein zuhaus.
Leckeres Essen.
Laute Musik
und
ANNO2070


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2011)

Warten auf Steam lohnt sich. Nun habe ich ab Rainbow 3 alle Teile (Ich weiß das die Grafik für euch Kiddis Gruselig aussieht ) 

Jetzt kann der Weihnachtsurlaub kommen


----------



## Gast12307 (26. November 2011)

Gleich BF3 spielen


----------



## Mzler (27. November 2011)

Ich erfreue mich an meiner neuen Graka :€:


----------



## Siffer81 (27. November 2011)

Ich erfreue mich an meiner neuen Hardware   (CPU, Board, Ram) 

Greetz


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. November 2011)

das ich Morgen meine Kündigung abgeb, hab was besseres.


----------



## ATB (28. November 2011)

Neue Hardware bestellt


----------



## AeroX (28. November 2011)

Eine freundin macht mich grad happy


----------



## ATB (28. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Eine freundin macht mich grad happy



Wie soll ich das verstehen? 

@Topic: Morgen ausschlafen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. November 2011)

Morgen Feedbackgepräche in der Schule, da kann ich mich endlich mal über den blöden Infotechniklehrer aufregen!


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das verstehen?
> 
> @Topic: Morgen ausschlafen



Das brauchst du nicht verstehen  

@topic: endlich nicht mehr im werk


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

Werde heut nen ScanDisk 16 GB USB-Stick für 7,-- EUR ergattern.
^^ Eine Kleinigkeit, freut mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heut nen ScanDisk 16 GB USB-Stick für 7,-- EUR ergattern.
> ^^ Eine Kleinigkeit, freut mich aber trotzdem.



Will auch!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. November 2011)

Das Räikkönen nächstes Jahr wieder in der F1 mitfährt, und dann auch noch bei lotus! Richtig coole sache


----------



## iceman650 (29. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Das Räikkönen nächstes Jahr wieder in der F1 mitfährt, und dann auch noch bei lotus! Richtig coole sache


 Same here. Da rate mal jemand, woher mein Nickname kommt.


----------



## Micha77 (30. November 2011)

mein dell streak 7


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Dezember 2011)

Gerade einen i7 2600k für 190€ ersteigert^^


----------



## Micha77 (2. Dezember 2011)

Heute kein Latein


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

Das ich eine der extrem seltenen Assassins Creed Animus-Editionen erwischt habe!  
Und das heute endlich endlich Freitag ist!


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Und das heute endlich endlich Freitag ist!


 this!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Das ich eine der extrem seltenen Assassins Creed Animus-Editionen erwischt habe!
> Und das heute endlich endlich Freitag ist!


 
Why extrem selten?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

> Why extrem selten?


Gibts nur bei GameStop und damals im Ubi-Shop. Ist bei beiden aber mittlerweile vergriffen. Der Kerl im GameStop hat gemeint, innerhalb eines halben Tages war alles wegreserviert. 
Nachschub gibt es keinen.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab bei Alternate ein be quiet! Pure Power CM L8    730W Netzteil gewonnen


----------



## Robonator (2. Dezember 2011)

Chili Cheese Burger von Burgerking, meine Lieblingsmitarbeiterin war da dir natürlich wieder ordentlich Jalapenos draufgehauen hat


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2011)

Bud Spencer kommt morgen für ne Signierstunde (der Autobiographie) nach Pforzheim


----------



## ATB (2. Dezember 2011)

Meine beiden GTX 580 funktionieren.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (2. Dezember 2011)

Das mein Praktikum vorbaie ist und ich wieder zu der schule kann


----------



## Festplatte (3. Dezember 2011)

Unser neuer Hund! Googelt mal "Lagotto"!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Dezember 2011)

mich freut das euch jemand nen schaf als hund verkauft hat


----------



## der_yappi (3. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bud Spencer kommt morgen für ne Signierstunde (der Autobiographie) nach Pforzheim


 
So, habe mein Autogramm ergattert. War die Hölle los.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass Skyrim eine so langwierige Angelegenheit ist. Da werden auch die ganzen Weihnachtsferien durchgezockt. 

Danach drei Wochen Praktikum. 

EDIT: Jetzt noch Möbel im Zimmer umgestellt, nun viel mehr Platz.


----------



## Blacky1810 (3. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut dass es dass morgen Sonntag ist und ich ausschlafen kann


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass Skyrim eine so langwierige Angelegenheit ist. Da werden auch die ganzen Weihnachtsferien durchgezockt.
> 
> Danach drei Wochen Praktikum.


 
Wo machst du Praktikum


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Dezember 2011)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wo machst du Praktikum


 
Im Altenheim als Physiotherapeut oder so.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Dezember 2011)

mich freut, dass sich mein vatter überlegt, in nächster zeit ne drehmaschine zu kaufen  Fänd ich genial, da ich sehr gerne modellmotoren und solche sachen fertige


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder einmal ein Konzert für lau. 

Red Hot Cilli Peppers


----------



## Lyran (4. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass ich noch 3 Wochen arbeiten darf, bevor der Ernst des Lebens in Form von Uni beginnt


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2011)

Der Wind draußen.


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2011)

Nagelneues Auto 

Hat gerade mal 10km drauf


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Dezember 2011)

na dann schön vorsichtig einfahren


----------



## RedBrain (5. Dezember 2011)

Es schneit!


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Dezember 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Nagelneues Auto
> 
> Hat gerade mal 10km drauf


 
Was hast du dir gekauft?


----------



## AeroX (6. Dezember 2011)

Diesen Freitag & nächsten Freitag Urlaub. 
Und ab nächsten Freitag 3 Woche Urlaub Yes


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2011)

Endlich Schnee, wurde ja auch Zeit


Webcam Kurpark Oberstdorf


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was hast du dir gekauft?


 

Skoda Oktavia 4x4 1.6l


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Skoda Oktavia 4x4 1.6l


 
OK.
Hatte mal einen O2 1.8TSi L&K war aber zu langweilig auf Dauer....


----------



## skdiggy (6. Dezember 2011)

mein edifier s530d ist da  adieu logitech


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK.
> Hatte mal einen O2 1.8TSi L&K war aber zu langweilig auf Dauer....


 

Für mich reichts, sonst fahr ich immer zu schnell


----------



## Micha77 (6. Dezember 2011)

Juhu Midgard II gewonnen


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2011)

Du glücklicher


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Juhu Midgard II gewonnen


 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## ATB (6. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu Midgard II gewonnen



Der "Chinafarmer" mit den hundert Accounts meldet sich.


----------



## Micha77 (6. Dezember 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Chinafarmer" mit den hundert Accounts meldet sich.



Hä? 
Danke Scorpio78


----------



## ATB (6. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä?
> Danke Scorpio78



Ich weiß nicht mehr von wem es war:
"Du glaubst doch nicht, das sich ein Chinafarmer melden wird, der sich hier hundertfach angemeldet hat?" 
Es ging darum, dass sich die, die gewonnen haben zu erkennen geben.


----------



## Micha77 (6. Dezember 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht mehr von wem es war:
> "Du glaubst doch nicht, das sich ein Chinafarmer melden wird, der sich hier hundertfach angemeldet hat?"
> Es ging darum, dass sich die, die gewonnen haben zu erkennen geben.



Aso ja


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2011)

X-Rebirth Facebookseite schrieb:
			
		

> There will be something you might not have seen coming. More info soon




Ich bin gespannt


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Dezember 2011)

YEAH  Praktische Fahrprüfung Klasse B erfolgreich geschafft!! Deutschlands Straßen: ich komme


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Dezember 2011)

22.22 Uhr <3
jetzt fang ich auch schon mit dem Mist an -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass heute ein Feiertag ist, ich aber trotzdem einkaufen fahren kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Dezember 2011)

Dass die Konsolenversionen von The Witcher 2 und Minecraft in 1 - 2 Monaten exklusiv (nix PS3) für Xbox 360 erscheinen. Endlich.


----------



## RapToX (9. Dezember 2011)

dass heute mein letzter arbeitstag in diesem jahr ist und ich dann erstmal DREI WOCHEN urlaub habe


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie üblich an dieser Stelle: Endlich Freitag!   

Und das der Kaffee heute wieder mal besonders gut schmeckt!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2011)

Das die beiden ersten Stunden Programmieren echt fürn Arsch sind -.- Ich bekomme nicht auf die reihe -.-


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2011)

Programmierung ist das langweiligste ... finden ich relativ einfach. Was macht ihr genau?

BTT: Wochenende!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das die beiden ersten Stunden Programmieren echt fürn Arsch sind -.- Ich bekomme nicht auf die reihe -.-


 


> *Der "Was freut euch grade total" Thread 				*



Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht... mmmh? 

Das sich einer um mein Problem kümmert (???)  =
Kann einer von euch mal netterweise für mich auf mediamarkt.de/saturn.de  gehen und gucken wie viel dort die Crucial M4 (die 64er und 128er  Version) kostet und es heier posten?
Bin nämlich auf der Arbeit und der Proxy hidnert mich 
Danke!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht... mmmh?



Ja lol  Da siehst du mal wie verpeilt ich bin 


Edit:

@Leandros



> Programmierung ist das langweiligste ... finden ich relativ einfach. Was macht ihr genau?



Sagt die sqrt etwas?

Im grunde total einfache Programme mit Float werten, if Statements und co -.- Eig alls voll einfach aber dennoch bekomme ich gerade nichts hin -.-


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

Sqrt... erinnert mich an etwas anders


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Dezember 2011)

dass ich heut schon um 12 uhr anstatt um 15-16 uhr feierabend hab


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sagt mir was. Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, einfache Mathematik.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sagt mir was. Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, einfache Mathematik.



Ist es auch 
Naja egal heute ist nicht mein Tag.

@Topic:

Endlich Wochenende!!


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin nun 22 Jahre alt und noch keine graue Haare im Sicht!


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2011)

samtliche Mopedteile, bis auf Rahmen Tank und Schwinge, sandgestrahlt
morgen werden die gestrahlten Teile schonmal grundiert


----------



## JC88 (10. Dezember 2011)

ENDLICH bin ich mein altes HTC Magic los....der Unterschied zum Sensation ist abartig


----------



## Orka45 (11. Dezember 2011)

Generals 2 kommt 2013 mit Frostbite 2!!!!

ICH meine es ernst


----------



## moe (11. Dezember 2011)

Richtig nettes Wochenende mit lauter geilen Leuten aus der alten Heimat gehabt.


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2011)

Fehler gefunden wieso mein PC nicht mehr funktionierte 

Ein RAM-Riegel ist defekt. ( Nach 2 Monaten Betrieb  )


----------



## Re4dt (11. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut es, dass ich bald BF3 bekomme endlich 
zudem ->

Made my Day  Einfach genial XD 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSq7D6aX4dI&feature=plcp&context=C2b256UDOEgsToPDskIkyyxKB2S9pvrgwc5i5W1A


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Video ist ja Episch. 

BTT: Morgen wieder Montag


----------



## Oromus (11. Dezember 2011)

Das ich fertig bin mit bügeln.


----------



## AeroX (11. Dezember 2011)

Dortmund Unentschieden gespielt hat, Bayern gewonnen hat, ich jetzt pennen gehe und das ich die beste Freundin hab


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Dezember 2011)

Nichts -.-
Obwohl doch etwas freut mich, dass ich nichts in den "Was nervt euch gerade total" -Treand schreiben will, denn sonst wäre ich morgen immer noch dabei -.-


----------



## Entelodon (12. Dezember 2011)

ich freue mich jetzt schon auf nächsten freitag (nicht nur wegen des wochenendes)...


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2011)

Es ist Montag und ich muss nicht arbeiten


----------



## joraku (12. Dezember 2011)

Morgen, passend zu meinem B-day wird B2K freigeschalten - aber noch viel besser ist, dass ich battlefield 3 endlich wieder spielen kann.
Seit dem neuen Patch war ich ausgesperrt. Habs mit meiner Leitung runterladen, hat 24 Stunden gedauert - Fehler, alles nochmal von vorne -.-. Da hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr. Hab mir auch mal die den gesamten Update Ordner von einem Freund geholt - hat Origin nicht interessiert. Heute wollte ich es dann löschen um etwaige Fehler zu beseitigen. Davor habe ich nicht die Funktion "Reperatur" gefunden - durchgeführt und Origin (dieses dumme ....) hat dann noch 133 MB nachgeladen und BF3 war auf dem neuesten Stand.  Zum Glück sonst hätte ich langsam echt die Nase voll gehabt.


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Wuensche mir zu weihnachten die erlaubnis bf3 zu kaufen. Vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Wuensche mir zu weihnachten die erlaubnis bf3 zu kaufen. Vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja


 
 

Ich freu mich, dass heute wohl doch noch mein BF3 kommt!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Wuensche mir zu weihnachten die erlaubnis bf3 zu kaufen. Vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja



Ich erlaubs dir 

Aber schon bisschen lustig^^


----------



## Koyote (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wird halt immer gedacht solche Spiele machen Agro usw  Und mit 14 kann man das schlecht im Laden kaufen. Dann wünsche ich mir nur die Erlaubnis und das Game, Monitor, paar Wakü teile kaufe ich mir dann vom eigenen Geld 


@topic: Bekomme keine 5 im Zeugnis in Erdkunde


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Weihnachtsfeier vom Büro  , Letzte Klasse für Guild Wars 2 bekannt gegeben, MiB III kommt, Die Fritzbox 7390 und die Star Wars The Old Republic CE ist versendet worden.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Dezember 2011)

Back to Karkand!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Dezember 2011)

Das der MiB III Trailer geil ist und ich mich jetzt schon Tierisch auf den Film freue!


----------



## JC88 (13. Dezember 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das der MiB III Trailer geil ist und ich mich jetzt schon Tierisch auf den Film freue!


 
Same here


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Same here


 
Nach macher 

@ Topic - Meine Soundanlage


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

Frische Salami Pizza


----------



## Janny (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ich morgen frei habe


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

Wochenende ist nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

Das mein iPhone 4S auf dem Weg ist, und O2 die neue Kombi-Sim schon geliefert hat. Der Chat-Support von denen ist 1A!


----------



## -angeldust- (14. Dezember 2011)

Heute abend wieder AC R zocken und ordentlich meucheln...


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Das mein iPhone 4S auf dem Weg ist, und O2 die neue Kombi-Sim schon geliefert hat. Der Chat-Support von denen ist 1A!


 Gllückwunsch, würde mich über ein IPhone zwar nicht freuen, aber anderen würden das auch über meine AMD Graka sagen, weil sie NVIDIA Fanboys sind  Viel spaß mit dem Teil, neue Technik ist immer erfreulich 


<---- Habe eine 2 im Vokabeltest, ärgert mich zwar auch, das bei so nem Mädchen "ausversehen" ein Fehler übersehen wurde und sie desshalb ne 1 hat und bei mir der Fehler angestrichen ist, aber naja  Vor nem jahr hätte ich in dem Test noch ne 5 geschrieben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2011)

Rammstein Live, Getränke für lau, Ticket geschenkt bekommen...einfach nur geil 

Jetzt mal schnell noch nen Vortrag zu Morgen fertig machen und dann hoffentlich noch schlafen


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2011)

> Gllückwunsch, würde mich über ein IPhone zwar nicht freuen, aber anderen würden das auch über meine AMD Graka sagen, weil sie NVIDIA Fanboys sind  Viel spaß mit dem Teil, neue Technik ist immer erfreulich


Nach 4 Monaten ohne Handy, brauch ich ein Gerät das den AEG-Faktor hat. AEG = Aus Ein Geht! Für mich hat Android einfach zu viele Nachteile. Damit will ich nicht sagen, das die Smartphones die mit Android laufen Müll sind. Ganz im Gegenteil ich finde die Teile echt klasse. Technisch wirklich Top-Geräte!  Aber für mich ist das iOS iwie runder. Das iPhone ist mein erstes Smartphone. (Letztes Handy war ein Sony Ericsson Aino) Wie es funktioniert kapier sogar ich als DAU.  Wenns mir nicht taugt, kommt halt ein Android ins Haus. Entweder ein Galaxy SII oder ein Nexus. 
Du siehst: Ich bin für alles offen, und werde sicher auch mal ein Android-Smartphone haben.  Blick über den Tellerrand FTW! 

@ Topic!

Das Amazon.de meine Star Wars: The Old Republic Collectors Edition gestern schon geliefert hat. Die Box ist echt groß. Zwar nicht ganz so groß wie die von Skyrim, aber für ein MMORP wirlich sehr sauber verarbeitet und stabil!  In der Größentabelle steht aber immer noch die Nano-Edition von Crysis 2 auf Platz 1. 

Dann noch, das ich die Weihnachtsfeier der Firma überstanden habe. Dachte das wird total fad. Naja, so kann man sich irren.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mit dem Diodenreferat fertig *freu* *.*


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Nach 4 Monaten ohne Handy, brauch ich ein Gerät das den AEG-Faktor hat. AEG = Aus Ein Geht! Für mich hat Android einfach zu viele Nachteile. Damit will ich nicht sagen, das die Smartphones die mit Android laufen Müll sind. Ganz im Gegenteil ich finde die Teile echt klasse. Technisch wirklich Top-Geräte!  Aber für mich ist das iOS iwie runder. Das iPhone ist mein erstes Smartphone. (Letztes Handy war ein Sony Ericsson Aino) Wie es funktioniert kapier sogar ich als DAU.  Wenns mir nicht taugt, kommt halt ein Android ins Haus. Entweder ein Galaxy SII oder ein Nexus.
> Du siehst: Ich bin für alles offen, und werde sicher auch mal ein Android-Smartphone haben.  Blick über den Tellerrand FTW!


 
Ich bin jetzt auch kein Applehater. Ich habe das Iphone4 meines Vaters mir mal ein bisschen angeschaut. Gefällt mir schon, aber ich finde man ist irgentwie ein bisschen eingeschränkt vom BS her. Der Boot ging mir auch ein bisschen auf die Nerven, desshalb habe ich mich für ein HTC Desire HD entschieden. Android finde ich persönlich besser. Brauche nur noch eine neue Tasche, weil das Silikonteil gefällt mir nicht   Mal schauen, wenn das Desire HD nicht mehr ausreicht, wie es dann bei Apple aussieht.

@Topic: Bald sind Ferien


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung von meinem neuen Vertragshandy


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass heute ein verdammt guter Tag gewesen ist.

Angefangen hat dieser jedoch gar nicht so gut. Wind und Regen, als ich zur Schule gefahren bin, dann Fahrt bei selben Bedingungen zum BIZ. Danach war es aber toll. Erst leichte Physik Arbeit geschrieben, in der ich sicher eine gute Note eingefahren habe und danach ganz souverän einen Praktikumsplatz bei einem örtlichen Baumarkt bekommen. Anschließend zwar lange im auf den Regen folgenden Schnee gefroren, danach aber mit Freunden und Bekannten in eine Kneipe und dort Shisha geraucht und viel Spaß gehabt. 

Hatte schon lange nicht mehr einen so guten Tag.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. Dezember 2011)

Das meine neue Hardware bald kommt.


----------



## Festplatte (18. Dezember 2011)

400 Beiträge!!! Yeay!


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

hab grad ein andiees AI-6 Gehäuse im Hardwaremax gewonnen *hail* ^^

freu mich wie ein schneekönig ^^


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

Waküteile für tagebuch bestellt


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das meine Pakete heute vorraussichtlich kommen. 
Aber was soll ich mit Hardware anstellen ohne Gehäuse


----------



## AeroX (19. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal Urlaub zu haben und nicht wie sonst jede Woche auf Montage zu fahren.


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Dezember 2011)

5te und 6te Stunde ausgefallen


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2011)

1 in bodenturnen und 2 in musikarbeit.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Dezember 2011)

Freude schöner Götterfunken Hündin aus Eisenach... nachdem ich mein leeres DECT Telefon zum laden hingelegt habe wollte ich ums verrecken die Telekom anrufen. Also mein Uraltes Siemens Euroset 820 hervor gebuttelt. An dem Splitter angeschlossen und als ich den Hörer abheben wollte sehe ich wie mein Speedport W920V in die Krätsche geht (die Beiden hassen sich). Also im Rausch das Stromkabel aus dem Router gezogen die Nummer der Telekom gewählt und dann erst mal 3min versucht diesem Sprachcomputer zu erklären das ich meine "SIM KARTE AKTIVIEREN!" will. Ich lege auf, hebe den Hörer wieder ab und träsche auf Wahlwiederholung und schreie in den Hörer "BERATER!" "Wir verbinden Sie nun mit einem Berater!" gewartet, oh geil, es tutet schon. Nimm doch mal einer ab verdammt noch ... "Hallo ich und so und so!". "SIM Karte aktivieren!" Antwort:"Wurde gerade vor 2min gemacht!" 

TILT


----------



## Antonio (19. Dezember 2011)

Konnte mein Galaxy S2 loswerden und bin wieder Froh en Iphone 4s zu haben


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Dezember 2011)

der neue Batman Trailer


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2011)

20cm Schnee in den letzten 6 Stunden


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Dezember 2011)

Dass James Wade mit 3-1 gestern gewonnen hat und ne runde weiter ist 

Und ich freu mich jetzt schon über die ganzen halbstarken die denken sie wären "cool" mit ihrem rumge"drifte" (rumgerutsche triffts besser) im schnee, und ihre kärren damit in graben oder an baum fahren  Da bin ich schadenfroh


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Dezember 2011)

Das wir 5 min vor schluss noch ne aufgabe machen müssen, voll kein bock -.-

(Ironie )


----------



## Fexzz (21. Dezember 2011)

Ebenfalls der neue Batman Trailer. Ich hoffe ja, dass Batman am Ende stirbt, hätte nämlich Lust auf einen epischen Heldentot. Naja, egal wie Nolan das macht, es wird sicher bombastisch! :]


----------



## JC88 (21. Dezember 2011)

Das erste mal an ner Verlosung Teilgenommen und direkt gewonnen. Gestern verschickt und heute schon da


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (21. Dezember 2011)

Letze Klausur heute geschrieben 
Ferien können kommen


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass morgen endlich die letzte Arbeit geschrieben wird und wir danach Frühstücken.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wir frühstücken morgen um genau zu sein zum 6 mal, ich verweigere mich daher morgen diesen Trend
Vielmehr freue ich mich auf ein gepflegtes weihnachtliches Besäufnis um dann mit ner Freundin zu bummeln und den Abend bei ner Schönen DVD ausklingen zu lassen


----------



## Micha77 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ferien!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Dezember 2011)

U...u....uu.. Urlaaaaaaaaaaaaub :d


----------



## JC88 (22. Dezember 2011)

Grade 3 Pakete erhalten

1x Mindfactory Lieferung mit CPU, CPU-Wakühler, Mainboard, RAM, WLAN Access-Point
1x Aquatuning Lieferung mit Wärmeleitpaste, 2L Primochill Blood Red
1x Amazon Lieferung mit Loriot DVD, Charlotte Link Buch und Gutschein

Dazu kommt: Heute Nachmittag frei


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Dezember 2011)

FEEERRRIIIEEEENN

Und heute Weihnachtsgeld von Oma gekriegt, gleich mal shoppen gehen. Ein Game und eine Blu-ray werden drin sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2011)

Gleich ist Feierabend !!!
Dann gehts im neuen Jahr erst wieder weiter !!!


----------



## winner961 (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weichnachtsgeschenk ist endlich da


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Grade 3 Pakete erhalten
> 
> 1x Mindfactory Lieferung mit CPU, CPU-Wakühler, Mainboard, RAM, WLAN Access-Point
> 1x Aquatuning Lieferung mit Wärmeleitpaste, 2L Primochill Blood Red
> ...


 
Hast du vorher das Primochill schonmal ausprobiert? 
ich hatte es und es fand das wirklich nicht gut, deshalb 

@topic: netten tag mit freundin gehabt


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2011)

Bekomme Battlefield 3


----------



## JC88 (22. Dezember 2011)

Jop. Primochill hab ich seit knapp nem 3/4 jahr drin. die farbe ist noch die gleiche und die schläuche sehen auch noch so aus wie sie sollen.


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Jop. Primochill hab ich seit knapp nem 3/4 jahr drin. die farbe ist noch die gleiche und die schläuche sehen auch noch so aus wie sie sollen.


 
Na dann hast du ja Glück 
Bei mir war es leider nicht mehr der Fall. Aber ich bin auch schon vor einem Jahr auf was anderes gegangen 

@topic: Ich bin hundemüde.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Dezember 2011)

Ferien 
Wenigstens etwas Ruhe vor dem Entspurt.


----------



## Janny (23. Dezember 2011)

Heute noch arbeiten 4 Stunden und dann bis Dienstag frei! Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## Bademeister44 (23. Dezember 2011)

bis um 13:30 noch und dann bis 2.1.12  frei juhu


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich darf vokabeln lernen  endlich keine langeweile mehr, ferien sind echt öde, mir faellt nix ein, was ich machen kann, gut, dass es da noch was zum lernen gibt


----------



## moe (23. Dezember 2011)

2 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Dezember 2011)

War gerade lecker essen


----------



## ATB (23. Dezember 2011)

Gleich Tannenbaum aufstellen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Dezember 2011)

Meiner steht schon 

Nachher gehts Pokern *.*


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2011)

Gleich gibts essen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut, dass mein Obsidian 650D endlich da ist


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch ein 650 D

<---- bc2 zocken


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Dein Projekt sieht sehr interessant aus - jetzt freut mich, dass ich es gefunden hab


----------



## Micha77 (23. Dezember 2011)

Midgard 2 bekommen.Pcgh Adventskalender ftw.


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke Apfelkuchen.
WTF Micha, du hast gewonnen? GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!

<---- Bin nicht müde


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2011)

Komme grade aus Sherlock Holmes 2, richtig richtig guter Film, genau wie der 1te Teil


----------



## Micha77 (23. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Danke Apfelkuchen.
> WTF Micha, du hast gewonnen? GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!
> 
> <---- Bin nicht müde


 Danke


----------



## RapToX (23. Dezember 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Komme grade aus Sherlock Holmes 2, richtig richtig guter Film, genau wie der 1te Teil


 gut, dann weiß ich ja, welchen film ich mir zwischen den jahren noch im kino angucken werde


----------



## Festplatte (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nen eigenen Bukkit-Server gestartet, nur testweise, den "Richtigen" lass ich bald auf nem anderen PC laufen! Da läuft er zwar um einiges langsamer, aber egal!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2011)

-*Urlaub-*

zwei Wochen.......

freu..


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

Tagebuch geht gut voran.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ebend wieder mal 100€ im Casino gewonnen (das 9. mal in Folge = 900€+)


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich darf vokabeln lernen, kann meine graka nicht anschliessen, hab noch kein bf3, darf nicht mit in den skiurlaub, hab ne defekte pumpe und silvester findet bei mir im verschlossenen zimmer statt. Krank bin ich nebenbei auch noch.

Einfach nur geil, gutes gefuehl


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (27. Dezember 2011)

Das Mindfactory den liefertermin vom FX-8150 um 6 tage vorverschoben hat hat


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2011)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Das Mindfactory den liefertermin vom FX-8150 um 6 tage vorverschoben hat hat


 
Da freut man sich drüber  ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (27. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn es früher geliefert wird bestimmt


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein alten iPod schön bei ebay vertickt.  Hab ich den neuen doch fast raus


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2011)

dass ich mich heut endlich dazu überreden konnte n onlinebanking account einzurichten. Morgen wird dann gleich mal n bisschen was auf betathome geladen und da mal geld gemacht mit darts-wetten, habe bisher fast jedes spiel des aktuellen turniers richtig vorrausgesagt, auch das gestern von taylor. Leider hatte ich da noch keinen acc auf betathome, sonst hätte ich da mit 10€ einsatz einen gewinn von rund 60€ gemacht-.- 
Ach ja, da wir gerade dabei sind, freuen tut mich auch dass taylor gestern richtig eins aufn sack bekommen hat


----------



## Koyote (28. Dezember 2011)

CPU Temperatur


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Dezember 2011)

Endlich daheim und jetzt noch ne runde suchten


----------



## Koyote (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Shop will meine Teile endlich schicken


----------



## Pikus (30. Dezember 2011)

So ne SSD ist ja schon was feines


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2011)

Da hast du recht, obwohl mir sogar mein RevoDrive zu langsam ist 

@ Topic

meine Soundkarte


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> CPU Temperatur


 
Oh ja... Im Idle keine 30° 

Kinder war das grad wieder eine Aktion. Erst mal den Mugen 3 eingebaut, dann alles wieder zusammengebaut. Dann will ich den PC anmachen, aber das BIOS startet nicht richtig. Das kommt schon öfters vor, aber SO extrem war das lange nicht mehr. Ich habe schon gedacht, ich habe irgendwas beschädigt. Irgendwann startet es dann, aber dann verabschiedet sich Windows mit nem BSOD. Aber jetzt läufts 

Diese Temps schreien förmlich nach mehr OC


----------



## Festplatte (30. Dezember 2011)

Steam-Server wieder erreichbar!


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Internet rennt wieder


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Dezember 2011)

*Morgen kommt endlich meine Samsung Solid State Drive 830 Series MZ-7PC256D SSD 256 GB*


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Einfach mal Headset aufsetzen, Musik an, Stuhl zurücklehnen, ein frisches Wasser trinken und von dem ganzen Scheiß mal abschalten. Nacher noch bis in die Nacht fernsehen, Schokolade essen und PCGH surfen


----------



## ATB (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Böllern


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Dezember 2011)

Genau  und saufen natürlich


----------



## Koyote (1. Januar 2012)

Dass mal wieder ein Jahr rum ist, vielleicht wird dieses Jahr besser, viel schlechter als das letzte geht es ja kaum.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2012)

Das wir ein neus Jahr haben.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

2k12


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Juhu 2012


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Januar 2012)

War gestern hackedicht aber habe keinen Kater


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> War gestern hackedicht aber habe keinen Kater



Das freut mich auch, aber mir tut der Rücken weh, weil ich aufm Boden gepennt hab.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2012)

Ich hab 4000 Beiträge!


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2012)

Und wieder 50 Beiträge rum!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (3. Januar 2012)

Das mein FX-8150 da ist und ich alles sauber in mein Case verpflanzt habe


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> FX-8150



Und darüber freut man sich? Wenigstens 'ne Heizung. 

@Topic

Mich freut, dass ich morgen ein schönes neues Spiel im PSN Store kaufen werde.


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2012)

6970 läuft.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (3. Januar 2012)

> Und darüber freut man sich? Wenigstens 'ne Heizung.



Keine Heizung, der boxed lässt sich eher im Bereich "Turbine" einordnen 

BTT: Freu mich das ich mein altes System woanders verpflanzt habe


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2012)

Das ich diese Woche urlaub habe


----------



## Blutengel (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nach über 3 Jahren, einem komplet neuem System und nach nem Laufwerksausfall das erste mal wieder etwas Crysis gespielt  In nie gesehener Optik (DX10 und alles auf sehr hoch)

Mir platzt der Ar... dabei vor Freude 

Bei meinem alten Sys Athlon 64 X2 4800+ und 8800gt ging das nur bei DX9 und alles auf Medium. Und selbst dabei hab ich das Game geliebt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. Januar 2012)

Das ich eine GTS450 günstig geschossen habe und das Bald wieder schule ist


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Januar 2012)

Das ich jetzt auch endlich ein Anno 2070 besitzer bin und dass ich gestern 90€ ausem NovoLine Automaten geholt habe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Januar 2012)

Stoff für den Blog schreibt eigentlich schon das wahre Leben. Man muss nur aufmerksam sein, zuhören und alles nieder schreiben, etwas verfeinern - Schon ist ein neuer Eintrag geboren der es verdient veröffentlicht zu werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2012)

dass gestern mein Dartboard angekommen ist und ich nun endlich spielen kann. Ist wie ne sucht, hat man einmal n paar pfeile geworfen, kann man kaum mehr aufhören, hab heute schon gut 3-4 stunden trainiert


----------



## Festplatte (6. Januar 2012)

Wochenende!


----------



## ATB (7. Januar 2012)

Mein 3930K kommt endlich


----------



## Blutengel (7. Januar 2012)

Ich finds genial,....... hab gestern ne Tatstatur für 10 Euro gefunden die es mir angetan hat!

LogiLink® | Tastatur I-Style Flat USB schwarz LogiLink® | 07.01.2012

Sie ist sehr stabil, hat ne richtig coole Haptik gegenüber meiner Microsoft Funk Alttasta und ist beim Schreiben wesentlich leiser als die Alte! Außerdem nimmt sie wesentlich weniger Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch ein. Wenn sie n Jahr oder so hält hat sie sich sehr bezahlt gemacht!


----------



## Festplatte (7. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds genial,....... hab gestern ne Tatstatur für 10 Euro gefunden die es mir angetan hat!
> 
> LogiLink® | Tastatur I-Style Flat USB schwarz LogiLink® | 07.01.2012
> 
> Sie ist sehr stabil, hat ne richtig coole Haptik gegenüber meiner Microsoft Funk Alttasta und ist beim Schreiben wesentlich leiser als die Alte! Außerdem nimmt sie wesentlich weniger Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch ein. Wenn sie n Jahr oder so hält hat sie sich sehr bezahlt gemacht!



Bei MM gibt es ne Tastatur, die kann man zusammenrollen und in die Tasche stecken!


----------



## nick9999 (7. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MM gibt es ne Tastatur, die kann man zusammenrollen und in die Tasche stecken!



Ja, aber das schreib Gefühl ist äußerst komisch, bei so Dingen, besonders die leertaste


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Januar 2012)

Das erste Wochenende nach dem Urlaub wo ich wieder den ganzen Tag am großen PC zocken kann bis in den Abend hinein.


----------



## ATB (7. Januar 2012)

Mein 3930K ist da!!!


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Januar 2012)

Ihr hättet das Gesicht sehen sollen, als eine gewisse Person CoD 8 gekauft hat und Bekanntschaft mit dem Matchmakingsystem gemacht hat


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (7. Januar 2012)

1. Dass mein neuer selbst gebastelter Rechner einwandfrei läuft. Kein Absturz, kein Bluescreen, kein Doppelboot und auch sonst keine Probleme. 
2. Geh heute mit meiner Arbeitskollegin weg.


----------



## Festplatte (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

500 Beiträge!


----------



## ATB (8. Januar 2012)

Mein hexacore System läuft


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2012)

Mit der LG-Mannschaft nicht abgestiegen!


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Erst am Dienstag Schule 



			
				DerMarodeur schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 3930K ist da!!!



Im Ernst jetzt? Nach gefühlten 100 Posts im "was nervt euch" thread hat er tatsächlich einen Weg zu dir gefunden? Meine Glückwünsche!


----------



## Micha77 (9. Januar 2012)

Yeah ne 1 aufm Zeugnis in Geschichte. Dope! Französische Revolution FTW!


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Yeah ne 1 aufm Zeugnis in Geschichte. Dope! Französische Revolution FTW!


 Ihr habt die jetzt schon?  Aber Respekt, das hab ich bisher nur bei den alten Ägyptern geschafft


----------



## Micha77 (9. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt die jetzt schon?  Aber Respekt, das hab ich bisher nur bei den alten Ägyptern geschafft



Naja 8.klasse is normal,wenn du in der 10 in der aktuellen zeit sein musst


----------



## Blutengel (9. Januar 2012)

Das ich seit heute wieder Call of Duty 4 hab


----------



## Clonemaster (9. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich seit heute wieder Call of Duty 4 hab



Nice 

Ich hab jetz Nachtschicht, das freut mich, weil es die schönste Arbeitszeit ist


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Januar 2012)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Ich hab jetz Nachtschicht, das freut mich, weil es die schönste Arbeitszeit ist


 
Ach was! due klassisch, alte Frühschicht ist am besten, da man um 6 Anfängt, um 14 Uhr Feierabend hat, und der Tag noch lange nicht im Eimer ist


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Januar 2012)

Lüfter ausgetauscht - jetzt quietscht es nimmer


----------



## Xyrian (11. Januar 2012)

Hab in Englisch eine Shortstory geschrieben, und ein ASCII von Rick Astley als zweite Seite eingefügt, um einen Kumpel zu trollen.  

Xyrian


----------



## Festplatte (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab NFS World "wiederentdeckt" und wenn es mal nicht rumspackt, ist es echt geil!  Und ich hab nen neuen Gehäuselüfter bestellt! Jetzt ist hoffentlich Ruhe!


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vorhin die Nachricht bekommen das meine neuen Nubert Boxen morgen rausgehen 
Adios Nachbarn, Adios Trommelfell, Adios Wände, euch reiße ich ein


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Januar 2012)

Mein neues Seasonic NT und die Eheim Pumpe für meine Wakü *.*


----------



## Abufaso (11. Januar 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vorhin die Nachricht bekommen das meine neuen Nubert Boxen morgen rausgehen
> Adios Nachbarn, Adios Trommelfell, Adios Wände, euch reiße ich ein



Was für welche?

@T: Bald Geburtstag


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2012)

2 NuBox 681


----------



## Blutengel (12. Januar 2012)

Das ich mit dem winzigen Programm "CapsLockGoodbye" diese nervige Capslock Taste deaktiviert habe


----------



## RapToX (13. Januar 2012)

wie jede woche: endlich freitag


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Januar 2012)

RapToX schrieb:


> wie jede woche: endlich freitag



ooh ja


----------



## optikboom (13. Januar 2012)

Ich freu mich immer noch, das ich die dritte 8800 gtx bei ebay ersteigert habe, und bald aufs asrock extreme7 kloppen kann


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Mein neues Seasonic NT und die Eheim Pumpe für meine Wakü *.*


 
Mein bestelltes Seasonic X-560 und meine vorhandene WaKü! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Ich freu mich immer noch, das ich die dritte 8800 gtx bei ebay ersteigert habe, und bald aufs asrock extreme7 kloppen kann


 Ich freue mich jetzt schon wenn so ein einfaches Kohlekraftwerk in die Grätsche geht wenn du dann den PC anschaltest und es dann mehrere Abende einfach keinen Strom mehr gibt was bekanntlich Geburtenraten ansteigen lässt.  Was wiederum für gewisse zwischenmenschliche Praktiken steht wovon hier kein Mod gerne ließt darum umschreibe ich es so schlecht wie möglich um den Witz zu wahren. 

Btw. Gibt es noch Buchbare Hotelzimmer in Bad Bentheim oder im Gebiet des Belieferungsbezugs des zuständigen Kraftwerks


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

Dass ich für die Motorradmesse am Freitag  (27.1.) vom Berufsschulunterricht freigestellt worden bin, man muss nur reden mit den leuten


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Btw. Gibt es noch Buchbare Hotelzimmer in Bad Bentheim oder im Gebiet des Belieferungsbezugs des zuständigen Kraftwerks



mhh, gute frage, weiß net genau....

Aber wegen dem kraftwerk und dem stromverbrauch:

Ich muss das zum glück nicht bezahlen


----------



## computertod (14. Januar 2012)

der Chef von nem Freund richtet gerade ne BMW R60 her, 600ccm 2 Zylinder Boxxer


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Januar 2012)

nix geht über 2takt motoren aus dem osten 

50ccm 1 zylinder und anständiger geruch 

ich mag meine schwalbe


----------



## Festplatte (14. Januar 2012)

JAAAAA, mein neuer Gehäuselüfter ist da! Diese Stille!!!


----------



## Ion (14. Januar 2012)

Gerade zum Briefkasten gegangen (komplett vergessen heute xD)
Lag meine neue CD drin 
Poisenblack - Drive


----------



## computertod (14. Januar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> nix geht über 2takt motoren aus dem osten
> 
> 50ccm 1 zylinder und anständiger geruch
> 
> ich mag meine schwalbe


ich bin ja eher für die Münchner 2takter, die ausm osten gehen hier regelmäßig kaputt 

@T: mich freuts, dass es mit meiner Zapp vorwärts geht, nu sind alle Teile gestrahlt, montag wird der Rahmen gelackt und dann kann ich die ersten teile schon wieder anbauen


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Dass so schönes wetter an meinem Bday ist


----------



## axel25 (15. Januar 2012)

Die 2 480er, die sich morgen auf den Weg zu mir machen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Januar 2012)

Ich finds lustig wie ein Super Noob innerhalb eines Jahres zum Super Nerd motiert ist aber statt "iPhone 4 S" sagt er immer "Ich hab Siri"  OK Kollege - ich hab grünen Roboter oder wie wäre es mit ich hab Intelligenz im Kopf du Weltall. 

Hm ... dann gehe ich mal Möbel ... aber davor noch Raum und mache spülen  Danach ich schaue Satellit oder schau silberne Scheibe.


----------



## axel25 (17. Januar 2012)

Die erste 480 ist da :d


----------



## LisaxX (17. Januar 2012)

GTX480 SLI??? ó.o

Ich freu mich auf den Feierabend -> 1 Stunde noch


----------



## AeroX (17. Januar 2012)

Doch keine Überstunden  und mein essen ist gleich fertig und morgen schon Mittwoch undbald Wochenende yes


----------



## Festplatte (17. Januar 2012)

Doch kein Nachsitzen!


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Doch kein Nachsitzen!



Du haettest es bestimmt verdient 


Mich freut nichts


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist Züchtigung und im weitesten Sinne Freiheitsberaubung die geahndet werden können  Seit froh das die Zeiten mit dem Rohrstock vorbei sind, obwohl bei manchen Klassenkameraden wäre selbst Geißelung noch Human. Gab es früher die Genfer Konfession? Wir haben es damals noch geschafft unseren Rektor von der Schule zu werfen da er unsere Schulhefte und Schuleigentum in Form von Englischbüchern/ Vokabel Büchern umher geworfen hat und aus Wut zerrissen hat  Ab und zu flog auch mal der Kilo schwere Schlüsselbund durchs Klassenzimmer ... ja ja damals erfolgte Erziehung noch durch Angst und Peinigung 

Mich freut das ich jetzt zur Straßenbahn laufen kann, endlich arbeiten fahren kann und auf die Schule pfeifen kann


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Januar 2012)

Meine Nuberts kommen heute


----------



## ATB (18. Januar 2012)

LisaxX schrieb:
			
		

> GTX480 SLI??? ó.o



Meine beiden GTX 580 stellen Crysis 2 superliquide da.


----------



## AeroX (18. Januar 2012)

Ducati bringt dieses Jahr Ne neue maschine raus  163kg bei 193ps. Hofft kann ich mir die mal leisten, ansonsten bleibt es bei der Geliebten Suzuki GSX-R 600 k6


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Januar 2012)

Das mein Mainboard auf die Idee kommen musste den LanPort zu deaktivieren -.-


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2012)

Bday


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2012)

Morgen endlich Freitag.


----------



## the_pierced (20. Januar 2012)

Endlich Wochenende


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Januar 2012)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Endlich Wochenende



/sign.

Bis dahin sind zwar noch maximal 6 Stunden, aber wenns gut läuft bekomm ich evtl. früher schluss


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2012)

Platz an der Universität Paderborn bekommen !


----------



## Ion (20. Januar 2012)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Endlich Wochenende


 
*Seit 2 Wochen Urlaub hat* 
Das bald meine Boxen da sind und heute und morgen gute Freunde da sind


----------



## axel25 (20. Januar 2012)

Das mein neuer Rechner läuft


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mein neuer Rechner läuft


DOPPEL S! Hehe! 

Dass weekend ist


----------



## RapToX (20. Januar 2012)

3 min. bis zum feierabend! jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass sich die staus auf meiner strecke noch schnell auflösen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. Januar 2012)

nach langer zeit endlich mal wieder bf3 daddeln


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es endlich geschafft den Berlekampalgorithmus in C zu implementieren. 

Nie wieder Code im Kopf versuchen zu optimieren, wenn man noch nichts funktionierendes hat


----------



## JC88 (23. Januar 2012)

Klopfers Web "Leute mit Durchblick" wieder entdeckt!!! Göttlich!!!

Made My Day


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich auf Intels "Skylake" im Jahre 2016 das wird mein Nachfolger für Lynnfield . Ich weiß, ist noch laaange hin


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Januar 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Klopfers Web "Leute mit Durchblick" wieder entdeckt!!! Göttlich!!!
> 
> Made My Day


 Daran lese ich schon bestimmt seit über einem Monat  Die Rubrik "Leute mit Durchblick" attestiert der Schweiz kein Gesundes intimes Miteinander 

*Das freut mich* das ich lange was zum lesen habe. Muss nicht immer zocken bis in die Puppen. so halten Spiele ewig.


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2012)

Ne 22Mbit/s Leitung


----------



## JC88 (24. Januar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Daran lese ich schon bestimmt seit über einem Monat  Die Rubrik "Leute mit Durchblick" attestiert der Schweiz kein Gesundes intimes Miteinander
> 
> *Das freut mich* das ich lange was zum lesen habe. Muss nicht immer zocken bis in die Puppen. so halten Spiele ewig.


 
Damit kann man sich ewig beschäftigen^^
Ich bin das erste mal vor ein paar Jahren auf Klopfers Seite gestoßen. Irgendwann ists dann wieder in der versenkung verschwunden, aber die haben ja genug Updates geliefert


----------



## Entelodon (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

morgen ist pay-day...


----------



## the.hai (26. Januar 2012)

sonne beim aufstehn


----------



## Koyote (26. Januar 2012)

Bald ne Woche Skifahren


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Januar 2012)

Asus Full HD Monitor ist da und läuft ... hübsches Bild machts


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Januar 2012)

Alle bekommen es nicht hin an den PC´s und ich darf offiziell im Internet chillen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Januar 2012)

Amazon erfreut mich: gestern Abend bestellt, Versand kostenlos und gerade eben habe ich die Ware erhalten 

Und des weiteren sind neue Spielsachen für die Workstation gekommen


----------



## Festplatte (27. Januar 2012)

4 Tage Wochenende!


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

Nächste Woche Umziehen und aufs Auswärtsspiel fahren...


----------



## taks (27. Januar 2012)

Meine Webseite wiedermal aufgeräumt + neues Logo kreiert


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. Januar 2012)

Den Fehler behoben, weshalb zwei meiner Rambänke ausgefallen sind -> verbogener CPU-Pin.


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

Feierabend--->Endlich


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

Mein netzteil ist da aber ich nicht....


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab 376,582 Aquamark 3 Punkte


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. Januar 2012)

Grad mal ne kleine runde gedreht, getankt und nen bildchen gemacht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich hab 376,582 Aquamark 3 Punkte


 Du suchst Streit?  Kannste haben xD
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-980X Processor, EVGA X58 SLI Classified score: P14326 3DMarks


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

Hööööööö!!!

Wenn dann musst du auch Aquamark nehmen^^


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

Da lieg ich dann aber nur knapp vorne, das wär doof 

Nimm du doch auch 3D Mark


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habs zu erst gesagt, wie viel Punkte hast du da?

Also ich hab nur gammlige P7272 3DMark Punkte -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

Hab den Aquamark nichtmal, dank 1.7K Leitung werde ich ihn mir jetzt auch nicht laden 
Hehe ich hab das doppelte  Aber VRam Erkennung scheint noch nicht zu gehen 
Sobald meine WaKü (für die Grakas) da ist, peil ich die 17K an


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

Zu viel Geld? 

Naja, mir reich mein Sys voll aus! Alleine das Gefühl zu haben, derzeit immer noch die 2 Schnellte GPU zu besitzen macht ein Glücklich


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Zu viel Geld?


Muss ich wohl 



> Naja, mir reich mein Sys voll aus! Alleine das Gefühl zu haben, derzeit immer noch die 2 Schnellte GPU zu besitzen macht ein Glücklich


 Genau das Gefühl hat mich gestört 
Aber jetzt genug OT, ab in den LT mit uns


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2012)

Es ist mal wieder Sperr-/ Grobmüll Zeit und schon stehen die ganzen Leute mit ihren gemieteten Transporter und Lieferwagen da und prügeln sich fast schon darum um den Müll den andere Leute weg geworfen haben. Könnt ich mir Stundenlang anschauen, wie ein Armeisenhaufen der sich über ein Stück Aas her macht. Das ist besser als Discovery Channel über die afrikanischen Elektroschrott Sortierer und Animal Planet zusammen .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ein Update im TB gemacht ^^


----------



## AeroX (31. Januar 2012)

Auftragsbestätigung von Apple bekommen. Endlich


----------



## skyw8lk3r (31. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Auftragsbestätigung von Apple bekommen. Endlich


 

was haste bestellt ?


----------



## AeroX (31. Januar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> was haste bestellt ?



Nix besonderes, nur iWork  im Education store ist hübsch günstig.

@topic: Bestellung wurde Versandt, yes


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (31. Januar 2012)

Dass meine süsse Arbeitskollegin mich scheinbar auch mag,  Und dass der Chef nix mehr sagt weil ich mit der am Arbeitsplatz Bier getrunken habe.


----------



## Blutengel (1. Februar 2012)

Das mein JVC Receiver heute Morgen in den Versand kam


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Februar 2012)

Essen im Unterricht, im Internet surfen und langweilen 

Das kommt halt davon, dass man immer Unterricht da ist und nicht auf die Fehleden warten muss^^


----------



## Leandros (1. Februar 2012)

Mein neues Handy.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2012)

Eine schöne heiße Badewanne bei der ar***kälte da draußen. 
Dazu eine runde monster hunter freedom unite auf der psp. Einfach göttlich


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Februar 2012)

Wie dumm manche Leute nur sind.  Aber seht selbst: Klick.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2012)

Bald wieder Taschengeld erarbeiten.


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2012)

Wie schön Schule doch sein kann. Da nur ich und ein anderer Schüler erschienen sind, hat uns der Lehrer anstatt zu unterrichten auf ein Bier eingeladen


----------



## Festplatte (6. Februar 2012)

taks schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön Schule doch sein kann. Da nur ich und ein anderer Schüler erschienen sind, hat uns der Lehrer anstatt zu unterrichten auf ein Bier eingeladen



, wie geil!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Februar 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn^^ Sowas erlebt man auch nicht alle tage xD


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2012)

Juhuuu, ich habs getan! Ich habs getan! Ich hab einen I7-2600K gekauft! Endlich kann ich diese lahme Krücke neben mir in Rente schicken! Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie ich mich grade freue! Prost!


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2012)

Du wirst dich noch viel mehr freuen, wenn du das erste Mal Windows hochfährst. 

@T: Keine Klassenarbeiten mehr bis Ende März!


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn^^ Sowas erlebt man auch nicht alle tage xD


 
Naja, Abends um 8 überlegt man sich zwei Mal ob man für nur zwei Schüler Unterricht gibt ^^


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. Februar 2012)

Das, Ich hoffe es, mein Monitor Morgen kommt.


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Februar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Das, Ich hoffe es, mein Monitor Morgen kommt.



Kommt er niiiemals 

Och geh skifahren


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Kommt er niiiemals
> 
> Och geh skifahren


 
*Er ist auf dem Weg zu mir und wird heute geliefert. 
*


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Februar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist auf dem Weg zu mir und wird heute geliefert.



Manno  das freut mich nicht


----------



## Abufaso (7. Februar 2012)

3:0 

Edit: 4:0


----------



## Festplatte (8. Februar 2012)

Lieferung wurde versand!


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Februar 2012)

Willst du nen Glückwunschthread? 

Morgen kein Sportunterricht (jaja, nennt mich ruhig faul )


----------



## batmaan (9. Februar 2012)

gerade einen gratis mcchicken bekommen  und bald wieder we, wieder viel zeit zum zocken


----------



## GreatDay (9. Februar 2012)

Und ich freu mich auf meinen FX-8150 der morgen bei mir ankommmt


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Februar 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich freu mich auf meinen FX-8150 der morgen bei mir ankommmt



Dann kommt demnächst ein post im "was nervt euch gerade total" -thread 

Mich freut ein doppeltes verlängertes Wochenende!! Morgen und montag ausschlafen


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2012)

Motorrad gekauft. 
Jetz fehlt nur noch der Lappen.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (10. Februar 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich auf meinen FX-8150 der morgen bei mir ankommmt



Lass dich nich unterkriegen, ich hab das selbe mal geschreiben und ähnliche Antworten bekommen 

Btw: Mich freut grade das ich mein HAF932 "entstaubt" habe  *hust*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Februar 2012)

So und die nächste Graka bei eBay gekauft^^ Diesmal eine Zotac GTX580 für sage und schreibe 268,00€


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Februar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> So und die nächste Graka bei eBay gekauft^^ Diesmal eine Zotac GTX580 für sage und schreibe 268,00€


  für den Preis konnte ich meine GTX 570 ergattern... Glückwunsch!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2012)

Schadenfreude kann doch so herrlich sein:
Hö hö hö gerade einer Kollegin 5min lang zugeschaut wie Sie wie eine Irre auf dem Laptop herum drückt und hämmert. "Kein geht nichts an?" Ich ihr das NT Kabel gezeigt und auf die leere NT Buchse des Laptop gedeutet - Sie lächelte  Ich bin halt doch ein Ladylike


----------



## moe (14. Februar 2012)

Meine Scheibenwaschanlage ist wieder aufgetaut.


----------



## Robonator (14. Februar 2012)

LVL UP! 


Nein ernsthaft, hab heute Geburtstag und das erste was ich seh: Neue Musik von meinen lieblings DJ´s und die Ankündigung für die ME3 Demo heute Abend   Und am WE wird gefeiert


----------



## joraku (14. Februar 2012)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Robonator!

Mich freut zur Zeit nur wenig, Abi-Stress  aber auf die Zeit danach freue ich mich. Da wird dann erstmal Skyrim und Mass Effect 3 gespielt, letzteres dann hoffentlich unter 40€ erhältlich -.-


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Februar 2012)

das Barca 3:1 gewonnen hat 


und das freut mich noch mehr, endlich viel Schnee


----------



## Festplatte (15. Februar 2012)

Neuer CPU-Kühler ist auf dem Weg zu mir!  Und die App läuft endlich wieder!


----------



## Micha77 (15. Februar 2012)

Kevin Prince Boateng!! Der beste Deutsche Spieler z.z  Da hat Jögi Löw gepennt als er ihn nich nominiert hat!


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2012)

In fünf Stunden gehts an die Fasnacht


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Dass ich so sozial bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dass ich so sozial bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

is das ne homeleitung ??? wenn ja was für eine ??? ich bin ja mit meiner 50k vdsl leitung schon schnell unterwegs


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Ne, Uni. 
Bin aber am Überlegen, mir in meiner neuen WG ein wenig Luxus zu gönnen.  Kann natürlich weiterhin mit dem Upload nicht mithalten..


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Februar 2012)

steam zeigt mir gerade an: "Alan Wake -27%, 1,3MB/sek"


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

So langsam leert sich die Uni. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entspricht BTW einem Download von ca. 16 MB/s, also 128.000 KBit/s - und das ist noch laaaange nicht alles.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2012)

Naja, 128 MBit gibts auch bezahlbar für Privatkunden (Unitymedia), dann zeig mal was du kannst 

@Topic: Die 64 MBit Bandbreite jähren sich bald... ich hätte mal den gesamttraffic loggen sollen


----------



## Re4dt (16. Februar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> steam zeigt mir gerade an: "Alan Wake -27%, 1,3MB/sek"


 hmm ok wenn hier schon jeder seine Geschwindigkeiten postet mach ich mit  ->

Zudem freut es mich das ich morgen nur eine Prüfung habe statt zwei. Ich hoffe ich verkack die Physik Prüfung morgen nicht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2012)

Das mich grad eine Uralte Freundin in FB gefunden hat, die ich seit dem dem Kindergarten kenne und sie das letzte mal in der 4ten Klasse gesehen habe   
Wie geil!!


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Naja, 128 MBit gibts auch bezahlbar für Privatkunden (Unitymedia), dann zeig mal was du kannst


 
Ich weiß - aber nicht, wenn hunderte Leute auf dem Unigelände hier ebenfalls fleißig am Ziehen und Uploaden sind. 

BTW.. Countdown läuft. Mal schauen, wie weit wir heute noch kommen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

Das üblich^^

Das endlich Freitag ist!!!    

Und Montag, Dienstag hab ich frei!


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grad ne abgeklebte mercedes (vermutlich) SL (Prototyp) gesehen. Die sieht ja geil aus


----------



## Re4dt (17. Februar 2012)

FERIEN! Eine Woche endlich RUHE von diesem Affenverein.  
Und Physik Prüfung hinter mir.


----------



## Micha77 (17. Februar 2012)

Scheiß Wullf ist zurückgetreten


----------



## Festplatte (17. Februar 2012)

Wochenende!


----------



## Joho (17. Februar 2012)

Feierabend 


und mein Kasten Bier


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2012)

Schon über 500 Personen die "mein geistiges Eigentum entwendet" haben .


----------



## Tobucu (18. Februar 2012)

Das ich einen neuen Job habe.
Und endlich wieder geregelte Arbeitszeiten.
Dies Rund um die Uhr arbeiten mit dem nicht Wissen was man morgen macht ist endlich vorbei.


----------



## Koyote (18. Februar 2012)

Skiurlaub in zermatt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Februar 2012)

Gestern endlich wieder eine Freundin gesehen nach über 3 Jahren  voll geil


----------



## Micha77 (19. Februar 2012)

Karneval war chillg,ausser das ich jetzt übelst nach Zigaretten  Rauch stinke


----------



## Xyrian (19. Februar 2012)

Schreibe das vom neuen 3DS


----------



## Robonator (21. Februar 2012)

Zwiebelbrotbaguette mit Salat, Fleisch und nur schönen Soße


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Februar 2012)

Endlich daheim^^


----------



## RedBrain (22. Februar 2012)

Abnehmen und Sport machen macht Spaß


----------



## JC88 (22. Februar 2012)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Abnehmen und Sport machen macht Spaß


 
Man kann sich auch viel einreden

@topic: Ich glaub es ist Feierabend für heute...die USV hat den Geist aufgegeben und fast alle Netze sind Offline


----------



## RapToX (22. Februar 2012)

endlich ist mein risen 2 betakey da


----------



## AeroX (22. Februar 2012)

Hat die beste Freundin


----------



## Festplatte (22. Februar 2012)

Mit Avast! startet der PC irgendwie doppelt so schnell wie mit Avira!  Und die Sprachausgabe da: "Die Überprüfung wurde abgeschlossen!" oder "Update abgeschlossen!" ist voll geil! Beim ersten mal hab ich mich total verjagt, aber jetzt finde ich das super!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Februar 2012)

*Jaaaaaaa....1-0 für Basel *


----------



## AeroX (23. Februar 2012)

Morgen endlich Freitag


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Morgen endlich Freitag



/sign!  

Dazu: Heute nicht viel zu tun im Büro!


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Februar 2012)

Anno 2070 ist da


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Februar 2012)

Essen^^


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

In einer Runde Bad Company 2 gleich 2 Goldmedallien mit M95 Sniper gemacht


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2012)

6 Kerne liefert der 960T schon mal. Jetzt ist der Takt dran.


----------



## Festplatte (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mein SysProfile gelöscht und ein neues mit nem besseren Namen erstellt!  Muss ich nur noch einrichten!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Februar 2012)

2te GTX580 ist drin, doch noch Probleme^^
Falls einer was weiß zu meinem Problem, schaut mal bitte hier nach: Klick


----------



## Festplatte (24. Februar 2012)

Bewundert mein neues SysProfile!


----------



## Robonator (24. Februar 2012)

Dieses Video:
Juliens Seelsorge #3 - YouTube

Achtung nix für Leute ohne einen leicht verrückten Sinn für Humor


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. Februar 2012)

Your questions about Little Big Adventure answered - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com
Yeeeha! Sie machen eine Fortsetzung oder ein Remake von einem meiner Lieblingsspiele


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 6 Kerne liefert der 960T schon mal. Jetzt ist der Takt dran.


 
Meine 12 Kerne werden mit Wasser versorg  Der Kreislauf läuft endlich Leck frei NIE wieder Alphacool Fitting nur noch BP FTW


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2012)

Mein WMM funktioniert wieder


----------



## JC88 (24. Februar 2012)

Das ich SIE grad entdeckt hab


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Februar 2012)

GTX580 SLI Läuft


----------



## AeroX (25. Februar 2012)

RAF 3.0 Album ist endlich da. Ich feier ihn voll


----------



## onslaught (25. Februar 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das ich SIE grad entdeckt hab


 Sehr schön 

Heutabend wieder zocken mit Freunden


----------



## Low (25. Februar 2012)

I HAVE SUPER POWERS - Ray William Johnson Video - YouTube
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Festplatte (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab entdeckt, wie geil TF2 ist!  Ich will garnicht aufhören das zu zocken, es ist so abgedreht!


----------



## AeroX (27. Februar 2012)

Facebook Bilder like this: 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Es zählt das Gefühl". Als Bildunterschrift


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Februar 2012)

Das mein Nachbar mir ein Coolermaster Paket rübergebracht hatte: Post aus Holland! 

Inhalt war eine Seitenscheibe für mein HAF932


----------



## AeroX (29. Februar 2012)

Polizei hat in einer wohnungsdurchsuchung ein gestohlenes metallkreuz (Wert ca300€) gefunden. Bei Facebook nach dem richtigen Besitzer gesucht. Und bei meinem Vater in der Firma wurde letztes Jahr eins gestohlen und wie es der Zufall will, ist es unseres


----------



## Whoosaa (1. März 2012)

Gestern ging es aber ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Ist so ein Wert überhaupt möglich?


----------



## bjoern1982 (1. März 2012)

Half Life 2 nach Jahren wieder neu entdeckt.


----------



## Festplatte (1. März 2012)

Hab bald ne G510 und ne G700!


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. März 2012)

Diablo 3 Beta Key bekommen für die EU Beta ^^


----------



## offspringer (2. März 2012)

2 Wochen Uuuuuuurlaub


----------



## Whoosaa (2. März 2012)

Erstes Semester rum.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. März 2012)

heute im Bus ein nettes mädel gesehen und gleich ihre nummer besogt.... daraus könnte was werden


----------



## biohaufen (2. März 2012)

Das ich einer mit der ersten Notebooks mit HD7000 Grafikkarte habe (obwohl ursprünglich eine der 6000 Serie verbaut ist), danke Dell für dieses wunderbare Update, was kommt als nächstes ? Gratis Ivy Bridge


----------



## Festplatte (2. März 2012)

Wochenende!


----------



## Abufaso (3. März 2012)

Mein Bier


----------



## joraku (4. März 2012)

Entweder ist meine Grafikkarte am sterben (von was ich nicht ausgehe ) oder NVIDIA hat es irgendwie hingekriegt, dass die Karte jetzt ordentlich in den 2D-Modus heruntertaktet wenn man zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen hat und nur Office / Desktop am laufen hat.  So soll es sein. 
Ist das ein offizielles Feature des neuesten Treiber oder wird das bei mir falsch ausgegeben oder ist ein Sonderfall?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. März 2012)

Nach nun ca. 9h erstrahlt meine MP3 Sammlung in einer noch nie dagewesenen Blüte der Zeit. Mit allen Coverbilder, aktualisierte ID 3Tags, MP3 in ein Album zusammen fassen, ...


----------



## acetrax (5. März 2012)

Das ich gleich Feierabend habe


----------



## JC88 (5. März 2012)

Dito

UND:

Mainboard ist angekommen

Gleich gehts an den Einbau!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. März 2012)

Gerade mal Glück in Ebay gehabt für 10€ eine 7900GTX mit einem leisen Lüfter ersteigert, das ständige näääääääääÄÄÄÄÄäääääääÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ von der 7600GT mit Costom Kühler Umbau macht mich irre. Für Office und Internet brauche ich Silentium. Obwohl eine 7900GTX dafür mehr als überpotent ist - egal.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. März 2012)

Haha, geht mal auf die Android-Seite (schön gemachte Seite, übrigens), scrollt nach unten und geht mit der Maus über das kleine Android-Männchen links unten. 

Die Jungs/Mädels von Google sind einfach die besten.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. März 2012)

So noch paar stunden schlafen und dann geht es morgen früh auf nach hannover auf die cebit


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. März 2012)

Mein neues/altes uraltes Thinkpad ist da 

Pentium MMX 266 MHz, 64 MB RAM und er installiert Win XP drauf 
Er hat gemeint es funktioniert nicht mehr, dabei hätte er einfach nur die BIOS Batterie austauschen müssen und die Bootreihenfolge wieder in die richtige Reihenfolge setzen müssen 

Die 15€ werden es wert sein 

Edit: Und 4 GB HDD! LOL


----------



## Micha77 (6. März 2012)

3 Freikarten für die Cebit!!


----------



## biohaufen (6. März 2012)

Auch 3 Freikarten für die Cebit!


----------



## JC88 (7. März 2012)

Mainboard läuft tadellos

UND

mein MassEffect 3 ist gerade eingetrudelt


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

Mich freut das schöne Wetter und das ich gleich Frühstücken kann. 
Vor allem freue ich mich auf Modern Warfare 3, was diese Woche noch in meinem Briefkasten landen wird.


----------



## AeroX (7. März 2012)

Baaaaaald Wochenende


----------



## optikboom (7. März 2012)

Mich freut´s, das ich heute auf der Cebit zusammen mit Lan Party war


----------



## moe (8. März 2012)

Bin immer noch total geflasht von Deichkind gestern. Das war heftig geil.
Zum Glück hab ich heut Urlaub.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

Chinesisches Essen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. März 2012)

Will auch^^

Das es heute Abend iwas geiles zu essen gibt


----------



## moe (8. März 2012)

Summer Breeze Ticket is da!!


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2012)

"Der lauteste Zapfenstreich aller Zeiten". Wer hätte gedacht dass Vuvuzelas doch mal für was gut sind.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. März 2012)

Das Wetter in Berlin ist einfach toll  Der Tank ist voll mit 2-Takt Gemisch und meine kleine Schwalbe läuft wie ein Bienchen  steht einer kleinen Ausfahrt also nix im Wege


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2012)

Ich könnte heulen vor Freude, endlich, ENDLICH, ist das kleine Mädchen über mir mal außer Haus.  Die stille klingt so herrlich. Ich höre die Lüfter meines PCs wieder. Die Tasten der Tastatur dröhnen nun richtig beim schreiben. Mein kleiner Freund im Ohr pfeift "Over the Rainbow". Aber ich finde es herrlich diese Ruhe. 

Darf nur nicht dran denken das in ca. 3h das Mädchen wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (10. März 2012)

@Idefix Habe nicht aufgepasst aber was macht dieses kleine Mädchen so schlimmes?  

Btw: Freue mich das ich meinen Laufwerks "Stealth Mod" fertig habe


----------



## taks (11. März 2012)

Seit Februar 2005 habe ich in ConterStrike Source, jeden Tag dürchschnittlich 1.7 Runden dust2 gespielt


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

Mich freut, dass ich endlich ein passendes Profilbild für dieses Forum gefunden habe


----------



## Festplatte (12. März 2012)

Ich habe ein völlig neues Bild vom Origin-Support!  Die haben innerhalb von zwei Tagen und ohne Probleme meine Spiele vom alten auf den neuen Account übertragen!!!


----------



## taks (12. März 2012)

lecker Desperados


----------



## ATB (13. März 2012)

Zwischenprüfung fast fertig


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. März 2012)

Endlich mal beim Friseur dran gekommen!


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. März 2012)

Das bald eine neue Grafikkarte und evtl. ein Tablet kommt.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (13. März 2012)

Über meine Zowie AM GS und mein neues (aber eigentlich altes) Auto.


----------



## skdiggy (14. März 2012)

hab mich bei Facebook gelöscht  es ist einfach zum  wie viel misst die Leute posten


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Ich hab gleich Feierabend

Das freut mich


----------



## Micha77 (14. März 2012)

Neue Schuhe und neue Klamotten.


----------



## onslaught (14. März 2012)

Daß die Ruka zum Verschiebebahnhof mutiert, hab mich schon über die vielen Game-Fred's gewundert


----------



## Istanbul (15. März 2012)

Mein Prozessor und Festplatte is heut gekommen 

Ich kann am Weekend "endlich" mein neuen Rechner zampfuschen (:

System: Win 7 64 ulti
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Silver Airrow 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3-B3
Grafikkarte:Gigabyte HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 Windforce 3
Festplatten: WesternDigital 2TB -    Extern Seagate 2TB   - Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair XMS 3
Extras: 2x 120mm Lüfter inkl. White LED mit eingebaut

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. März 2012)

"Immer _*H**ardcore*_ Musik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

rummst jede schlechte Laune ausm Nüschel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceman650 (15. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aKNmFEYXmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bin tausend Tode gestorben, aber klasse kämpferische Leistung vom FC Schalke 04 heute!
Beim nächsten EL-Heimspiel wohl wieder vor Ort, heute hats leider nicht geklappt. -.-

Glück auf, Marc


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2012)

Morgen wirds losgesendet, übermorgen ist sie vieleicht da. Meine neue Hardware  Kann es kaum erwarten diesen ganzen Kram endlich einzubauen


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

Das heute Freitag ist! 

Iwie ist auch mehr Gehalt auf der Abrechnung.^^  ---> -Gedanken^^ Mal sehen was Amazon so anzubieten hat.


----------



## JC88 (16. März 2012)

Freitag UND früher Feierabend


----------



## FINDmySELF (16. März 2012)

Dass mir ein Zufallsgen geschrieben wurde und ich nun Losungen automatisch ablaufen lassen kann. 
Und es ist Freitag!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

Endlich Freitag und passables Wetter. Evt. sollte ich den Grill mal säubern.


----------



## the_pierced (16. März 2012)

Heute bekomm ich endlich den CPU für den PC meiner Holden. Dann kann ich ihren Computer endlich zusammenbauen und sie nervt mich nicht mehr wenn ich gerade am zocken bin .


----------



## Micha77 (16. März 2012)

Freitag und neues Handy (EVO 3D) für 229


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. März 2012)

Ich feiere gerade köstlich bei einer Runde "Sinnlos im Weltraum" ab  Schon 100x gesehen aber immer wieder gut


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

...das Diablo 3 noch dieses Jahr erscheint!


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2012)

Schule:
1. Stunde Musik, normal
2. Stunde Franz, Vertretung hat uns vergessen xD voll das Chaos in der Stunde sind auch ca. 20 Radiergummis aus dem Fenster geflogen  und noch etlicher anderer Krams 
3. Stunde Mathe, normal
4. Stunde Deutsch, Lehrer kam 20 (!) min zu spät
5. Stunde Deutsch, es wurde nur über die Unsauberkeit der Schule geredet, unser Lehrer sagte die Handwerker sind alles schuld 
6. Stunde Englisch, Vertretung

Das war mal ein cooler Tag!
Wir haben am Ende auf dem Schulhof geguckt wie der aus dem Fenster geflogene Krams unten angekommen ist...
Und dazu will ich nichts sagen...
Stellt euch einfach vor wenn Pinsel, Stifte, Radiergummis, Flaschen, Geodreiecke uvm. aus dem 3. Stock auf den Schulhof fallen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. März 2012)

Musik, Französisch(!!), Deutsch, und Englisch und du nennt den Tag cool? 

An solchen Tagen könnte man bei mir meinen Gandhi hätte sich bei mir zum passiven Widerstand inspirieren lassen. 

Topic: Freitag


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

3GB DDR2-Reste(die im DDR400 Modus laufen )und Windows 8 haben den Atom PC tatsächlich nochmal richtig beschleunigt(gegenüber 1GB Ram und Win 7 zumindest).


----------



## lunar19 (16. März 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Schule:
> 1. Stunde Musik, normal
> 2. Stunde Franz, Vertretung hat uns vergessen xD voll das Chaos in der Stunde sind auch ca. 20 Radiergummis aus dem Fenster geflogen  und noch etlicher anderer Krams
> 3. Stunde Mathe, normal
> ...



Muahaha, da leg ich noch was drauf:
1. Ausfall (PW)
2. Kunst --> weiterschlafen 
3. Deutsch normal
4. Deutsch normal
5. Ausfall (Mathe)
6. Ausfall (Mathe)

Fazit: extrem entspannter Tag und eine Radtour zu Caseking 

Btw: Wochenende mit sau viel Sonne


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

@momo
Wir hatten ja eig nur in Mathe und Musik normalen Unterricht 

Topic: Wochenende!!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. März 2012)

Da braucht es mich bei der heutigen Jugend ja nicht mehr zu wundern 

Mich freuen die Fortschritte im alltäglichen Alltag. Elektroschrott weg gefahren, Einkaufen gewesen, geduscht zur unmöglichsten Vormittagszeit, ... das Wetter ist Top, die Winterklamotten eingemottet, ... sagen wir so, ich habe gerade einen guten run.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. März 2012)

DHL -.- die sind so langsam -.-


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2012)

Endlich Feierabend!


----------



## Micha77 (17. März 2012)

Heute war ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## Re4dt (17. März 2012)

Ich hab mich Verliebt in eine Kamera  woah Leute einfach zu meinen anderen 10000 Problemn mal genialer Tag. 
Mit einer EOS 7D mit L Objektiven auf ner Sportveranstaltung Bilder machen dürfen. Danach hat uns der Bürgermeister nach der Veranstaltung zum Pizza essen eingeladen im genialsten Restaurant der Stadt.  und im Anschluß das Mädchen getroffen auf die ich schon seit SEHR fucking LANGER Zeit stehe Eis essen gegangen usw.  einfach genial.


----------



## Festplatte (17. März 2012)

Ein Haufen neuer Items bei Team Fortress!


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. März 2012)

Endlich 29!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. März 2012)

RIP - Microsoft Windows Vista
Gerade eben wird auch der letzte mir bekannte PC im Freundes, Verwandten und Bekanntenkreis von dem "Betriebssystem" befreit und erlebt passend zum Wetter seinen zweiten Frühling mit Windows 7 
Möge Microsoft aus Windows NT4, ME und Vista mal gelernt haben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. März 2012)

Das mein neues System jetzt gescheit läuft


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2012)

Age of Empires 3
Das Game ist einfach GENIAL!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. März 2012)

Nach 3 Tagen forschen und Verzweiflung, scheine ich das Rätsel gelöst zu haben  
Ich habe jetzt Schritt für Schritt jede ach so kleine Arbeit beobachtet. Und sobald ich Windows 7 Aero einstelle habe ich die Freezes. Der Laptop läuft nun wie die letzten 3 Tage zuvor wie vorher auch mit dem Freezes, aber nun habe ich die Windows 7 Basis Oberfläche und da kann ich machen und provozieren wie ich will, es läuft ganz ohne Freezes  

Keine Ahnung wie oder warum, aber das scheint der Fehler zu sein.                              

Edit:
Zu früh gefreut


----------



## the_pierced (19. März 2012)

Am Nachmittag kann ich endlich wieder mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen. Und doch nicht so teuer wie erwartet.


----------



## Micha77 (19. März 2012)

Spotify!! Is echt gut


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2012)

Nurnoch 1x Oder 2x Schule und mein Paket ist da!
Hoffentlich kommt's morgen


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. März 2012)

Mein zweites uraltes Thinkpad (Jahrgang 1999) mit Intel Pentium II 300 Mhz und 64 MB RAM ist nun endlich voll funktionsfähig 

Retrozockerei zu Zweit in den Freistunden kann kommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. März 2012)

Die Telekom  Ist schon eine niedliche Firma die Rosa Panther AG 
Ich kündige ihnen meine Freundschaft, und passend zur Kündigungsbestätigung liegt doch ein knall rosa 120€ Gutschein bei, falls ich mich für weitere 2 Jahre verpflichte (teure minderwertige Leitungen und Netze zu nutzen und DSL Geschwindigkeiten und Stabilität wie in Kriegszeiten zu tolerieren) ... hm, ... nö, lasst mal stecken


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2012)

AoE ist daaaaaa!!!!
Kann aber noch nicht zocken, da ich Noch für 2 Arbeiten diese Woche lernen muss -.-


----------



## Abufaso (20. März 2012)

Dortmund hat gewonnen


----------



## ATB (21. März 2012)

Zwischenprüfung endlich durch


----------



## agentsmith1612 (21. März 2012)

Das ich meinen Sportbootführerschein See bestanden habe und in Händen halte.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2012)

Mein Rechner wird repariert! Juhhu. Bekomm ich dann in ca. 3 Wochen wieder. 
Ist auch erst seit 5 Monaten schrott.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. März 2012)

Windows 98 SE auf meinem alten Laptop zu installieren ist schon eine Qual...

Win 98 kann man ohne Probleme installieren, aber ohne vorherige Formatierung kann ich nur 2 GB HDD nutzen und ich habe keine USB Stick Treiber und das inoffizielle Service Pack kann ich auch nicht nutzen.
Win 98 SE bootet nicht von der CD
Win XP kann zwar die Platten richtig formatieren, aber auf einem Intel P II 300 MHz wäre es doch etwas träge und die Nostalgie ist dahin.

Was macht man da? Genau! Ich nehme die Win XP CD, formatiere die Platte, dann nehme ich die Win 98 CD, um ein DOS zu booten und dann ersetze ich die Win 98 CD durch die Win 98 SE CD, um endlich das OS installieren zu können. 

Oh mann, jetzt habe ich erst mal genug von PCs


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2012)

Das kenne ich doch von irgendwo her 
Die letzten 5 Tage habe ich eigentlich nichts anderes gemacht, nur etwas moderner mit Windows XP Pro angefangen bis zu Win 7 32Bit und auch 64Bit. Wie es aber nun zu den Freeze kommt weiß ich selbst am 6. Tag nicht. Ist mir mittlerweile auch egal. Wenn es doch ein Controllerfehler ist kann ich für den Laptop Bomber eh nichts mehr machen. Er lief jetzt ca. 10h unter Win7 HP 64Bit stabil - muss reichen. Und der Laptop ist jetzt nicht so ein Gerät wo sich jetzt Wochenlange arbeiten lohnen würde. Ist viel herum gekommen, hat viel gesehen von der Welt, hat viel erleben dürfen, hatte ein schönes sorgloses Leben, da darf dann so langsam auch mal die HW in Rente gehen 

Für einige Kellerkinder hier muss ich noch extra erwähnen: Es *freut* mich dass ich dieses Thema zum Laptop nun geschlossen habe und zufrieden bin. Somit ist es Thread konform


----------



## iceman650 (22. März 2012)

Heute morgen gute Arbeit zurückbekommen und jetzt schön per Emulator N64 am Handy zocken beim Musik hören. Was gints denn besseres


----------



## HairforceOne (22. März 2012)

Das ich mir 2 neue Lüfter bestellt habe 
Xigmatek XAF-F1456 (CFP-DYGWL-KU4) | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek CLF-F1251 (CFS-SXGJS-BU1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hoffe doch mal die die Samstag ankommen


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2012)

Das bald ne Kepler einzieht.


----------



## moe (22. März 2012)

Sepultura haben fürs Summer Breeze zugesagt! 
Ich dreh ab!


----------



## Micha77 (22. März 2012)

Dass Casper nen Echo bekommen hat


----------



## RapToX (23. März 2012)

freitag, nur bis 12:15 arbeiten und gutes wetter


----------



## Micha77 (23. März 2012)

Ferien!!!!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. März 2012)

So geiles Wetter *_*


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. März 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> So geiles Wetter *_*


 
Dito!


----------



## Festplatte (23. März 2012)

2 Wochen Ferien!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. März 2012)

Mir hat man gerade einen Laptop geschenkt den ich zwecks Umzugskosten verkaufen darf und das Geld dazu behalten darf


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. März 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Ferien!


 
Nur noch 5 Tage Schule 

Das zweite Thinkpad ist nun auch mit der alten 100GB Platte funktionsfähig, die ich noch gefunden habe. Und beim Thinkpad mit der 160 GB HDD kommen nun neben den 32 GB Win 98 noch 128 GB Linux dazu, dann kann man das Ding sogar fast benutzen


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2012)

Meinen neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben. Im April gehts richtig los
Ende mit der Abstellung aufs Zeitarbeitergleis nach dem Ende der Ausbildung.
Nächste Woche noch 2 Tage arbeiten und den restlichen, ausstehenden Urlaub abfeiern


----------



## ATB (23. März 2012)

Meine GPU nur Softwaremässig "geschädigt" war.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. März 2012)

Wochenende!!!


----------



## Koyote (25. März 2012)

Hab vor 2 Stunden oder so mein System zerschossen, im Bootbereich. 
Bin froh, dass ich es jetzt nacht langem gemache wieder hinbekommen habe.


----------



## Festplatte (25. März 2012)

Drei neue Team Fortress-Items gefunden!  Und einen neuen geil aussehenden Desktop mit Rocketdock und Rainmeter!  Bilder kommen morgen in den Extreme-Desktop-Thread!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2012)

Betroffene Hunde bellen denke ich mir da nur  Vor allem wenn man nicht mal Ansatzweise auf eine Person deutet. Magisch dieser Moment. Dieser Magische Moment erfreut mich gerade.


----------



## joraku (26. März 2012)

[YT]"Abitur, wir haben Abi-Abitur" Abi-Song '12 - YouTube[/YT]


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (27. März 2012)

Geburtstag und SSD bekommen: Man versteht warum ich mich "grade total freue"


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Gehaltserhöhung als Azubi


----------



## Festplatte (28. März 2012)

Eine Skyrim-Landkarte in mehreren Stücken ausgedruckt, zusammengeklebt und an die Wand gehängt! Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. März 2012)

...das in drei Tagen eine entspannte Zeit beginnt und meine bestellte Gitarre verschickt wurde! (:


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. März 2012)

Die erste von fünf Abiprüfungen ist geschafft, Freitag die nächste..


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2012)

Ach es tut gut nach 4 Tagen wieder eine GUI benutzen zu können


----------



## Micha77 (28. März 2012)

Yeah Freitag kostenlos Stadion:Eintracht Braunschweig vs. Paderborn
Und Montag Samy Deluxe Konzert mit meinem Bruderund dann Dienstag bei ihm chillen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2012)

Nurnoch 2x Schule 
Dann kommen die Ferien.
Die Schule ist auch von Mathe befreit, Da unsere Lehrerin irgend so ne schlimme Krankheit hat, die noch ca. 1 Woche anhâlt


----------



## offspringer (29. März 2012)

Nach Feierabend endlich Kingdoms of Amalur weiterzocken


----------



## Fexzz (29. März 2012)

Meine neuen Sommerreifen + neue Alufelgen *.*


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

Bei GameStop die Freedom-Edition von AC III vorbestellt.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2012)

Das schlimmste beim Zahnklempner überstanden.

Nächste Woche oder die Woche nach Ostern kommt dann der Rest...


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2012)

Das in den kommenden Tagen meine HD6770 mit nem Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II kalt gestellt wird.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. März 2012)

FEEEEEEEEERIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. März 2012)

Ich muss zugeben der Abend gefällt mir:
Zuerst Black Hawk Down schauen und Pizza (Der Sound an einer Röhre fasziniert mich immer wieder )
Zweitens, Trance Night mit DI.FM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onslaught (29. März 2012)

Hab eine "aufklärende" PN gekriegt. 

Wo läuft Black Hawk Down und wann ????


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2012)

Morgen endlich wieder feiern. viel zu lange her..

Und in 3 1/2 Stunden Feierabend und ab nach Hause


----------



## offspringer (30. März 2012)

Noch 6 Stunden und ich hab Feierabend mit anschließendem Wochenende. 2 Tage lang Ruhe vor diesem blutsaugenden und Seeleverschlingenden Job


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. März 2012)

Kaffee 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5XY6NffOGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. März 2012)

Heute erste Fahrstunde mitm Motorrad gehabt. Verdammt ist das geil!


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt (so wie die meisten, die noch zur Schule gehen) 2 Wochen Ferien.



moe schrieb:


> Heute erste Fahrstunde mitm Motorrad gehabt. Verdammt ist das geil!


 Will auch Motorradfahrn, geht aber noch 2 Jahre


----------



## moe (30. März 2012)

Ich hätte gerne wieder Ferien. 
Das ist gar nicht so einfach, wies aussieht. Ich hab mir das n bisschen weniger anspruchsvoll vorgestellt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. März 2012)

Ich musste mir ja unbedingt Gentoo Linux antun 

Aber jetzt nach schlappen 8 Stunden Fehlersuche geht Wine und ich kann wieder zocken


----------



## skdiggy (30. März 2012)

Android 4.0 wird grad auf meinem sensation installiert


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. März 2012)

Endlich Ferien


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. März 2012)

Das heute mein neues Handy gekommen ist


----------



## Oromus (30. März 2012)

Das der VfB ein ultrageiles Spiel abgeliefert hat.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. März 2012)

Mich amüsiert gerade die Feigheit eines Moderators der anderen erzählt 





> ich sei nicht ganz dicht


 er aber die Cojones nicht hat mir das mal persönlich zu sagen  
Was das wiederum für ein allgemeines Bild auf die Moderation und generell PCGHX abwirft brauche ich an dieser Stelle ja nicht zu erwähnen


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. März 2012)

Die PCGH Print 05/2012 im Briefkasten!


----------



## TFTP100 (31. März 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Die PCGH Print 05/2012 im Briefkasten!



Was schon???!!?!

Dass meine fahrradhalterung da ist und ich bald neue ski hab


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. März 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was schon???!!?!



Jupp, Abo Ftw!


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. März 2012)

Morgen geht die Saison wieder los


----------



## JC88 (31. März 2012)

Carfreitag geht MEINE Saison wieder los


----------



## Jolly91 (1. April 2012)

Es ist der 1.April


----------



## Blutengel (1. April 2012)

Schallaliiiischallalaaaaa,...... in den nächsten Tagen halten neue Lautsprecher bei mir Einzug! Ebay sei dank hab ich coooooole Heco LS ersteigert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Endlich Ferien


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich Ferien



Nene, die Ferien sind ein Aprilscherz, am Montag geht's wieder in die Schule!

@T
1. April


----------



## TFTP100 (1. April 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, die Ferien sind ein Aprilscherz, am Montag geht's wieder in die Schule!
> 
> @T
> 1. April



Ja klar ! 
Wusstest du schon, dass die 670ti draußen ist?

Mich freut meine fahrradhalterung


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Ne das war die gtx 690.
Das endlich ferien sind.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. April 2012)

Nach nem halben Jahr endlich über die Ex hinweg 

Verdammt gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nach nem halben Jahr endlich über die Ex hinweg
> 
> Verdammt gutes Gefühl.


 Ya damn right... obwohl man ja immer glaubt, man komme NIEMALS ueber eine Frau hinweg, nicht wahr?


----------



## TFTP100 (1. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das war die gtx 690.
> Das endlich ferien sind.



Ja ne April April! xD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2012)

Mein Handy Monatsdatenvolumen ist wieder voll  Was hat man sich nicht schon an "mobiles DSL" gewöhnt


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. April 2012)

Das ganze Getrolle im Internet... 
Besonders das Video von SemperVideo! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2012)

200€ am Novoline Automaten gewonnen bei Book Of Ra


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2012)

2.April  2012


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> 2.April  2012


 Erläuterung?

Topic:
Wie verpackt man einen Laptop der alleine schon knapp 6,5kg wiegt? Viel Polster, großer Karton und mit viel Tessa und Kraft  Ich muss schon von Pakete verpacken schwitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2012)

Ergibt schon Sinn, keine Sorge 

der 2te April freut mich, das Jahr 2012 eher weniger.


----------



## joraku (2. April 2012)

Ich hab einen Key für [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3DMark06bei PC Games gewonnen. 
Jetzt würde mich aber mal interssieren, wie viele Keys ausgegeben wurden.^^
[/FONT]


----------



## Re4dt (3. April 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Key für [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3DMark06bei PC Games gewonnen.
> Jetzt würde mich aber mal interssieren, wie viele Keys ausgegeben wurden.^^
> [/FONT]


 Ich auch


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2012)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen Key für 3DMark06bei PC Games gewonnen.
> Jetzt würde mich aber mal interssieren, wie viele Keys ausgegeben wurden.^^



Ich seh gerade ich hab auch einen!


----------



## biohaufen (3. April 2012)

Ich habe mir endlich eine neue Graka gegönnt, ich glaube das hat sich gelohnt! HD4850 --> HD7850


----------



## Micha77 (3. April 2012)

War aufem Samy Deluxe Konzert. Es war so gut.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. April 2012)

Geholfen zu haben!


----------



## joraku (3. April 2012)

Das schöne Wetter draußen


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2012)

In kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt mit dem Bike die Stadt unsicher machen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. April 2012)

VDSL ist einfach geil 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (3. April 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> VDSL ist einfach geil
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=536022"/>



Mist, ist bei uns nicht verfügbar, aber drei Straßen weiter schon!


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2012)

2:0 FCB, yes


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> 2:0 FCB, yes



Das steht bei mir im was nervt euch thread 

@t: dass ferien sind!


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. April 2012)

Das Barca 2:1 vorn liegt

Edit: 3:1


----------



## biohaufen (4. April 2012)

Juhu!!!! Meine neue Graka ist da xD !!! Ist ne HD7850


----------



## TFTP100 (4. April 2012)

Morgen neue Ski


----------



## AeroX (4. April 2012)

Montag Bewerbungen abgeschickt. Heute Anruf bekommen: nächsten Freitag Vorstellungsgespräch  yes!


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Montag Bewerbungen abgeschickt. Heute Anruf bekommen: nächsten Freitag Vorstellungsgespräch  yes!


 

Dann viel Glück beim Gespräch


Das tolle Wetter heut beim biken


----------



## Festplatte (4. April 2012)

Ich mach ein Video mit Garry's Mod!


----------



## Blutengel (4. April 2012)

Das meine neuen Speaker (Heco Victa) heute angekommen sind,...... das ich coole Boxenständer gebaut habe,..... und das Morgen die Hochzeit zwischen diesen heute gebauten Boxenständern, den Boxen selbst und meiner Anlage gefeiert wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Fuß ist ein 11kg schwerer, schwarz lackierter Betonsockel


----------



## computertod (5. April 2012)

und du meinst, dass der Ständer hält?


----------



## AeroX (5. April 2012)

11.30 Feierabend und jetzt schon Wochenende. 
2x 10€ gutscheine von pearl gewonnen, da werd  ich mir  irgendwas  holen


----------



## Blutengel (5. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> und du meinst, dass der Ständer hält?


 

Tut er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. April 2012)

Und ich muss noch 2 Stühle benutzen  Naja, bald erweitere ich meinen Schreibtisch, damit er so lang ist wie die Wand und dann stelle ich sie drauf 

@Topic: Iron Sky kommt heute raus. Der Film wird so absurd sein, dass er selbst als Trash-B-Movie wieder geil sein würde


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. April 2012)

SSD wurde verschickt *_*


----------



## EnergyCross (5. April 2012)

Urlaub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. April 2012)

Entweder es liegt an meinen neuen (alten) Monitor oder Google Maps hat mal die Bilder aktualisiert. So klar konnte ich mein Ghetto noch nie vom Himmel betrachten


----------



## optikboom (6. April 2012)

Mich freuts, seit einer Woche wieder in Deutschland zu sein, und heute wieder in PCGHX schreiben zu können


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2012)

Hat jetzt nichts mit "DeinNachbarn" zu tun aber:
Heute ist es offiziell wieder erlaubt:


> Also, daß allerschönste was Füße tun können ist Tanzen.
> Und was Füße so noch tun können, daß find´ ich das allerschönste, Ihr werdet sehn.
> Also, daß allerschönste was Füße tun können ist Tanzen.


 

Damit das meine Nachbarn auch spitz bekommen gleich mal das gute alte "Relaxation- Evil Techno"


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. April 2012)

Die neue Holzachterbahn im Europa Park ist sooo geil *_*


----------



## AeroX (10. April 2012)

Noch ein Vorstellungsgespräch am Freitag ) 
Es freut mich ungemein


----------



## Ion (10. April 2012)

Das einfach gute Musik im Online Radio läuft


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. April 2012)

Seasonic hat nach 7 Tagen endlich auf meine Mail geantwortet *Freu*


----------



## -angeldust- (11. April 2012)

*nix!!!*


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2012)

Heute mit dem Bike in der City gecruist.


----------



## skdiggy (11. April 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> VDSL ist einfach geil
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=536022"/>



Das ist ja richtig nice      ,hab es endlich geschafft mein htc Sensation zu flashen


----------



## Festplatte (11. April 2012)

Neues Mainboard bestellt!


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2012)

sportschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bayern haben ihren Meister gefunden


Eventbox - www.sportschau.de


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

Das ONE X wurde vom Postboten überbracht


----------



## Festplatte (12. April 2012)

Neues Mainboard eingebaut!


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

Es ist Freitag!  

Und das der MP von Mass Effect 3 doch iwie Spaß macht.


----------



## JC88 (13. April 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag!
> 
> Und das der MP von Mass Effect 3 doch iwie Spaß macht.


 
Kann ich alles bestätigen


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Kann ich alles bestätigen


 

1h bis Feierabend! 

Danach ist Shopping angesagt. Iwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das des heute eine teure Nummer wird.


----------



## RapToX (13. April 2012)

dienstag mittag meinen usb-stick verloren, abends hat mich dann jemand angerufen der den stick gefunden hat und heute vormittag hab ich ihn dann zurück bekommen 

schön, dass es noch so ehrliche menschen gibt und gut, dass ich noch ein paar dokumente samt adresse/handynummer auf dem stick gespeichert hatte. ansonsten wäre er wohl weg gewesen


----------



## Jolly91 (13. April 2012)

Freitag der 13te. Best day ever...

Au, Au, AU


----------



## winner961 (13. April 2012)

Meine GTX 470 ist endlich da  *freu*


----------



## onslaught (13. April 2012)

Anderthalb Stunden noch, Feierabend. Steak mit Salat und WE


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2012)

Nach ganz klar über das kommende Wochenende. Und darüber das onslaught bald Feierabend hat.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2012)

Ich freu mich gerade über "Rage Anarchy Edition" welche ich für 10€ bei Saturn Berlin erstanden habe!


----------



## DAEF13 (13. April 2012)

Es ist Freitag der 13., demnach ein Glückstag 

1. Die Mathearbeit ist grottig ausgefallen und ich hab trotzdem noch ne 3, damit kann ich mit stolz behaupten zu den 15 besten Schülern der Klasse zu zählen
1.1 Die Nervensäge-Superschlau hat ne 4
2. Das neue Die Ärzte Album ist besser als erwartet/verdammt gut; ich dachte mit Jazz ist anders kommt nichts (so) gutes mehr
3. Es ist Freitag
4. Mein PC läuft sogar mal ohne ein einziges Problem


----------



## ATB (13. April 2012)

Meine neuen Bose-Kopfhörer


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. April 2012)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Meine neuen Bose-Kopfhörer


 Pass auf, dass Madz etc. das nicht mitbekommen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## benefull (13. April 2012)

@fac3l3ss:Madz hat seinen Account löschen lassen .
Topic: Morgen ist Derbyzeit .


----------



## onslaught (16. April 2012)

Mein Holz ist fertig, und keine Bandscheibenprobs.  und jetzt : Feierabend, Tataaaa


----------



## moe (16. April 2012)

Motorrad-Theorieprüfung mit 0 Fehlern bestanden!


----------



## Re4dt (16. April 2012)

Derbyspiel nacher <3 Noch eine Stunde....


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2012)

Auf das El Clasico am WE, das wird ein Spiel werden


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2012)

RAM sollte die Tage ankommen. Dann Rechner wieder zusammensetzen und das erste mal wieder ein schneller rechner (nun 6 Monate schrott gewesen)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. April 2012)

SSD vom 6GB/s Marvell Controller zum Intel ICH10R 3GB/s Controller gesteckt, das booten dauert um einiges weniger, da der Marvell Controller eine Ewigkeit gebraucht hat mit initialisieren, und komischerweise ruckelt CoD nicht mehr und habe das Gefühl der PC lädt die Save Games/ Levels schneller (kann auch ein Placebo Effekt sein)  Und von der Geschwindigkeit generell merke ich normal User auch keinen unterschied. Bereue den Downgrade nicht


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2012)

Morgen kommt mein Ram. Juhhuuuuuu!


----------



## AeroX (17. April 2012)

1:0 führt der fc Bayern


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Vielleicht schon sehr bald ICS für mein HTC Evo 3d


----------



## Koyote (17. April 2012)

Ferien sind endlich rum  Morgens Schule, Mittags Hausaufgaben und abends lernen 
Endlich hat die Langeweile ein Ende.

Morgen mit Freunden und Freundinnen raus gehen


----------



## onslaught (18. April 2012)

Daß die betreffenden Rechner laut Malwarebytes und Avast "NICHT" mit dem Exploit versaut sind


----------



## RapToX (18. April 2012)

vor ca. 2 stunden onkel geworden und eben sehe ich in meinem e-mail postfach noch eine einladung zur dota 2 beta 

toller tag


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2012)

ENDLICH nach vier Wochen und einem Tag bekomm ich die Meldung von Alternate das ich endlich ein neues Mobo bekomme...


----------



## Lazarus_at (19. April 2012)

Noch 8 Wochen und dann gehts in den wohl verdienten Urlaub. Eine Woche Ibiza.  War von euch schon mal wer dort und hat eine Empfehlung bez. Clubs?


----------



## offspringer (19. April 2012)

Dass ich gestern die Aufnahmeprüfung für die Polizei geschafft habe und im Herbst meine Ausbildung beginne


----------



## Koyote (19. April 2012)

Dass heute die Mädchen, die mir richtig auf die Nerven gehen, vom Erdkundelehrer mal so richtig nieder gemacht wurden, weil sie total zickig zum Lehrer waren


----------



## onslaught (19. April 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Dass ich gestern die Aufnahmeprüfung für die Polizei geschafft habe und im Herbst meine Ausbildung beginne



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Daß offspringer die Prüfung gestemmt hat und wahrscheinlich bald im Mopedfahrer-Fred postet


----------



## offspringer (19. April 2012)

Hehe, jetzt guck ich mich mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um und werd dann sicherlich einige Ratschläge von euch einholen


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2012)

Rechner läuft wieder. Nach 6 Monaten. Juhhuuuuu!


----------



## moe (19. April 2012)

Montagmorgen Termin für die praktische Motorradprüfung! 
Wenn die durch ist darf meine Bandit endlich Sprit fressen.


----------



## Placebo (19. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Montagmorgen Termin für die praktische Motorradprüfung!


 Letzten Donnerstag praktische (Auto-)Fahrprüfung bestanden


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2012)

So wie immer an diesem Wochentag:

Das endlich Freitag ist! Das WE winkt schon!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2012)

Bald kommt mein Neues Auto


----------



## Festplatte (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab endlich SKYRIM!


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2012)

Weil Festplatte endlich Skyrim hat.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2012)

D3 Open Beta Weekend. 

(leider kommt man net auf Server ...)


----------



## AeroX (21. April 2012)

In 3 Stunden Feierabend Yes


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2012)

Probefahrt mit einem Touareg Hybrid (333 PS) und den neuen Beetle (200 PS, DSG Getriebe)


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2012)

So gut wie Meister!!!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2012)

*Dortmund krönt sich erneut zum Meister* *
​
 *




*sportschau.de*


----------



## Festplatte (21. April 2012)

Geht mal in Skyrim auf einen Berg und genießt die Nordlichter. Die schönste Skybox, die ich je gesehen hab!  Ist jetzt mein neuer Dektop-Hintergrund!


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2012)

Ich hab den Monitor getsern Abend ausgesteckt und heute früh wieder eingesteckt, quasie als reset.

Was ist passiert, ich sehe wieder den BIOS Screen. ^^

Und wen ich den Monitor abschalte, und wieder einschalte vergehen 3 Sekunden, bis er da ist. Und das OSD reagiert auch wieder wunderbar. 

Mal sehn ob das mit dem Flimmern noch mal kommt.

Momentan hab ich eine Sorge weniger ^^


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2012)

Deppen in Fifa online knechten


----------



## computertod (23. April 2012)

bis zu 24° C am wochende, das Moped freut sich


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. April 2012)

Ne GTX 570 (fast) Gratis bekommen; Sie war kaputt, weil nachdem der Besitzer sie gereinigt hat, immerwieder Bluescreens gemacht hat! Habe sie dann für 30€ an mich gerissen und den Lüfterstecker wieder dran gesteckt!!


----------



## joraku (23. April 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ne GTX 570 (fast) Gratis bekommen; Sie war kaputt, weil nachdem der Besitzer sie gereinigt hat, immerwieder Bluescreens gemacht hat! Habe sie dann für 30€ an mich gerissen und den Lüfterstecker wieder dran gesteckt!!


 
Na ich hoffe mal, dass war kein Freund von dir... dem würde ich jetzt aber schleunigst raten die Freundschaft zu beenden. 
Aber Glückwunsch zur neuen GPU 

@T: Es soll im Laufe der Woche wärmer werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ne GTX 570 (fast) Gratis bekommen; Sie war kaputt, weil nachdem der Besitzer sie gereinigt hat, immerwieder Bluescreens gemacht hat! Habe sie dann für 30€ an mich gerissen und den Lüfterstecker wieder dran gesteckt!!


 Like a Boss!


----------



## moe (23. April 2012)

Ich darf jetzt offiziell Motorrad fahren!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2012)

Hehe.. neuer Raum, neues Glück. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RapToX (24. April 2012)

so wie es aussieht, werde ich ab dem 01.07 einen neuen arbeitsplatz haben


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht, werde ich ab dem 01.07 einen neuen arbeitsplatz haben



Fertig mit Ausbildung?  

@Topic: bald endlich C/CE Prüfung, kein Bock mehr zu lernen


----------



## RapToX (24. April 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Fertig mit Ausbildung?


 damit bin ich schon seit über 2 jahren fertig 
nur bin ich grade auf der suche nach was neuem, wo ich nicht mehr so weit fahren muß usw.


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2012)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> damit bin ich schon seit über 2 jahren fertig
> nur bin ich grade auf der suche nach was neuem, wo ich nicht mehr so weit fahren muß usw.



Hätte ja sein können  

Ich hab ab 1.7 auchn neuen arbeitsplatz  NACH meiner Ausbildung


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2012)

Ich hab alle meine Accounts von YouTube, PCGH, usw. mal aufgeräumt!


----------



## kühlprofi (24. April 2012)

Morgen - Payday und am Wochenende endlich wieder 26 Grad warm


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2012)

10 "Engländer" stürzen Barca.


----------



## Oromus (24. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> 10 "Engländer" stürzen Barca.


Yes Chelsea Made my day.

Und morgen dann noch die Bayern raus und gut.....


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. April 2012)

Deutschprüfung ist rum


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. April 2012)

Defekten Corsair XMS 2 800MHz CL5 DDR2 - SDRAM mit 1024MB zu Corsair geschickt, 2x 2048MB XMS2 DHX 800MHz CL5 DDR2 - SDRAM zurück geschickt bekommen.  Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht die schicken mir den defekten Riegel einfach wieder zurück da dieser EOL ist. Und eigentlich dachte ich, ich verpasse das Paket total so dass es wieder zurück geht da ich es nicht abholen könnte.

Danke Corsair, das versüßt mir nun die ganze Woche


----------



## Re4dt (25. April 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Deutschprüfung ist rum


 /sign  
Ich habs Kompendium Thema genommen und du?  Das Gedicht war ja mal voll fürn Arsch... -.-


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. April 2012)

Deswegen macht man Deutsch im Abi auch mündlich - wers nicht tut, produziert heiße Luft am laufenden Band 

Topic: Raus aus der Schule


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. April 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> /sign
> Ich habs Kompendium Thema genommen und du?  Das Gedicht war ja mal voll fürn Arsch... -.-



ich auch 






m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Deswegen macht man Deutsch im Abi auch mündlich -  wers nicht tut, produziert heiße Luft am laufenden Band


 
Bin aber auf ner Realschule. Schriftlich ist Pflicht, mündlich (normalerweise) freiwillig.
Und die Warscheinlichkeit, dass ich ins Mündliche gehe ist deshalb eher... 
...gering


----------



## AeroX (26. April 2012)

FC BAYERN im Finale der Champions League  
Der Traum wird wahr!


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2012)

Barca und Real sind raus


----------



## mixxed_up (26. April 2012)

Ich schwöre der Konsole ab und werd wieder PC Gamer. **** YEAH! Some faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

Heute nur bis 15 Uhr arbeiten, und Freitag und Montag frei!. --> Dienstag ist Feiertag!


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2012)

Montag, Dienstag frei!


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. April 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich schwöre der Konsole ab und werd wieder PC Gamer. **** YEAH! Some faith in humanity has been restored.


 Das freut mich auch! 
Aber was hat dich dazu bewegt?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (26. April 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich schwöre der Konsole ab und werd wieder PC Gamer. **** YEAH! Some faith in humanity has been restored.


 Ok wer bist du?! und was hast du mit mixxed_up gemacht 

@Topic
Scheint so das es doch 1-2 Gute Freunde auf dieser Erde noch gibt.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Das freut mich auch!
> Aber was hat dich dazu bewegt?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss





			
				Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Ok wer bist du?! und was hast du mit mixxed_up gemacht



Ich hatte wieder Lust zu nerden und geile Grafik zu genießen. Außerdem wieder mit Maus und Tastatur spielen. Zudem fühl ich mich schon seit nem knappen Jahr wie ein Außenseiter hier. 

Und als Beweis, dass ich wieder zu euch gehöre, lege ich meine Hand auf diesen 120mm Gehäuselüfter von Xigmatek und spreche die heilige Formel.

Ich, mixxes_up, gelobe nasse Wasserkühlungen immer nassen T-Shirts vorzuziehen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2012)

Das Supergeile Hammer Wetter! 

mixxed_up, du hast ja langeweile! (Und Kellerbräune! )


----------



## AeroX (26. April 2012)

Wie gut die neue Werbung von dem Kaugummi ist. 
Ersticht sich der donut mitnem Zahnstocher


----------



## Festplatte (26. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:
			
		

> Montag, Dienstag frei!



Ich zusätzlich auch noch Freitag!


----------



## Festplatte (26. April 2012)

Mein Athlon ist im Idle nur 25 Grad warm!  PS: Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. April 2012)

@mixxed_up: Also wie kann man auf Wasserkühlungen schwören, wenn deine Hand auf nem 120mm liegt? 

Topic: Ich habe mein neues (altes) Thinkpad 600 mit Pentium II 300 MHz Prozessor abgeholt. Jetzt habe ich schon drei von den Dingern


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> @mixxed_up: Also wie kann man auf Wasserkühlungen schwören, wenn deine Hand auf nem 120mm liegt?
> 
> Topic: Ich habe mein neues (altes) Thinkpad 600 mit Pentium II 300 MHz Prozessor abgeholt. Jetzt habe ich schon drei von den Dingern



Trockene Lüfter hätten schlechter zu nassen T-Shirts gepasst. 

@Topic

Heute kommen Gehäuse, Boxen und Grafikkarte.


----------



## wiesel_77 (27. April 2012)

Bachelor Arbeit, der knoten ist geplatzt, jetzt gehts los


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2012)

Bei Sonne und und gut 20°C Holz hacken.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. April 2012)

Gleich ne runde Auto fahren mit dem Mazda RX7 *___*


----------



## JC88 (27. April 2012)

Neuer "Kopfschmuck"


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2012)

Rechner wieder im arsch. Oh... Warte. Falscher thread.


----------



## Sharidan (28. April 2012)

Nur noch a Wochen Arbeiten, und dann Urlaub *yipppppi


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. April 2012)

Neues Mainboard ist da! *_*


----------



## joraku (28. April 2012)

Sonnenschein und +27°C - bin raus hier.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2012)

Bei Angenehmen 20°C chillen...


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. April 2012)

Die 100 MBits wurden geschaltet habe ich gerade bemerkt


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich ne runde Auto fahren mit dem Mazda RX7 *___*



Dadadadadafuq?  

Endlich Sonntag und (fast) alles Erledigt


----------



## Ion (30. April 2012)

Das ich meinen 10€ Einsatz im Casino auf 110€ steigern konnte 
So muss das sein, ein schönes Taschengeld


----------



## Blutengel (30. April 2012)

Das ich jetzt auch Crysis 2 habe!

Hab heute 7 Stunden gezockt und finde es richtig gut. Mal schauen wie es morgen weiter geht 
Kann das Gejammer so einiger nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dadadadadafuq?



heheheheheh xD    

Hatte nur 390 PS bei 1,1T  Schön dick getunt^^

@Topic
Morgen keine Schule


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> heheheheheh xD
> 
> Hatte nur 390 PS bei 1,1T  Schön dick getunt^^
> 
> ...



 

Dito, morgen keine Schule


----------



## joraku (2. Mai 2012)

Heute, Morgen und Übermorgen auch noch frei.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (2. Mai 2012)

mich freut schon, dass ich heute keinen nachmittag hab


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Mai 2012)

Alle schriftlichen Prüfungen rum.


----------



## AeroX (3. Mai 2012)

Seit 7 Uhr heut morgen Auf Arbeit und gleich endlich Feierabend.  

Und nächste Woche C/CE Theorie Prüfung. Endlich kein lernen mehr..


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2012)

TES Online


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Mai 2012)

Wie man sich kurz zanken, und den restlichen Tag wieder versöhnen kann...


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

Achievement unlocked! 
Endlich mal geblitzt worden!


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

...dass heute endlich Freitag ist! Arbeitswochen mit Feiertagen drin gaukeln einem immer vor, dass sie schnell rum gehen. Dabei sind gerade diese Wochen die (gefühlt) langen


----------



## MR.Chaos (4. Mai 2012)

im enddefekt noch garnix


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. Mai 2012)

ich würde mal sagen, da freut sich (fast) jeder --> wochenende


----------



## moe (4. Mai 2012)

Morgen mein Motorrad abholen!


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. Mai 2012)

Wow, endlich hört mal ein DAU auf mich. Der wollte sich doch tatsächlich eine neue HDD kaufen weil seine alte zu langsam ist. Naja, jetzt kauft er sich eine SSD


----------



## offspringer (6. Mai 2012)

Dass Juventus Meister ist


----------



## RapToX (7. Mai 2012)

zu 99% hab ich ab dem 1. juli eine neue arbeitsstelle. vorbei die zeit, in der ich nur am we zu hause sein konnte 
wenn ich heute abend nicht noch fahren müßte, würde ich mich jetzt betrinken


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Mai 2012)

Mein Dauerarschkartenabo! 

Danke dafür an Ide  xD


----------



## Koyote (7. Mai 2012)

Morgen wieder Schule


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Mai 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule



Lol


----------



## -angeldust- (8. Mai 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule


Du Spinner!!!


----------



## Rico-3000 (8. Mai 2012)

das die sonne scheint und meine neuen kapmfstiefel endlich da sind... hat ja zwei lange tage gedauert...


----------



## MaNT1S (9. Mai 2012)

mein 100. Beitrag


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Mai 2012)

MaNT1S schrieb:
			
		

> mein 100. Beitrag



Fail die rumpelkammer zählt nicht  sonst hätten einige 20000 posts mehr....

Hmmmm dass das wetter schön ist


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

Mich freut, dass gute SSDs jetz so rasch von 1,25€/GB (ca. August 2011) auf 0,80€/GB gefallen sind. 
Schön langsam kann man bedenkenlos jedem PC eine gönnen.


----------



## AeroX (10. Mai 2012)

C/CE Theorie bestanden


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Mai 2012)

Endlich (wieder) League of Legends unter OS X. 

(Wen's interessiert einfach nach iLoL googeln)


----------



## RapToX (11. Mai 2012)

dass ich heute nachmittag meinen arbeitsvertrag in der neuen firma unterschreiben kann


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

RapToX schrieb:


> dass ich heute nachmittag meinen arbeitsvertrag in der neuen firma unterschreiben kann


 Glückwunsch!  

@ T

Das mal wieder Freitag ist + hammer Wetter vor der Tür!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Mai 2012)

Mehr Traurig als Lustig 
Mein Cousin möchte sich einen PC kaufen. Mein Onkel meinte gestern: Ein Prozessor mit 2,5GHz (Anmerkung: Der lebt noch in der Welt "Gigahertz ist alles" vor Multi Core Technologie), 512MB Arbeitsspeicher und eine 500GB Festplatte reichen ihm.  Ich spüre den bevorstehenden Streit schon in allen Knochen, und die Katze vom Cousin wird am Ende eher verstehen "Gigahertz VS Multicore" als der besagte Onkel, der voll überzeugt ist er wüsste mehr als IBM/ Dell zusammen


----------



## offspringer (11. Mai 2012)

Alpini-Treffen in Bozen


----------



## beren2707 (12. Mai 2012)

Habe irgendwie soeben nen CS:GO Betakey bekommen.  Dann muss die Examensarbeit eben noch ein bisschen warten...


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Mai 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe irgendwie soeben nen CS:GO Betakey bekommen.  Dann muss die Examensarbeit eben noch ein bisschen warten...


 Mir geht es genauso! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mmayr (12. Mai 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe irgendwie soeben nen CS:GO Betakey bekommen.  Dann muss die Examensarbeit eben noch ein bisschen warten...



Wie kriegt man den Key?


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Key?


 
Per E-mail .


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Key?


 An dieser Umfrage teilnehmen und hoffen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Per E-mail .


 Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, man bekommt per E-Mail keine Benachrichtigung. Sondern bei Steam direkt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2012)

Steam schickt dir ja ne Benachrichtigung per Mail, eigentlich.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Mai 2012)

Mache gerade einen stufenweisen Zigarettenentzug, aber jetzt hab ich keine mehr und was ich nicht habe, kann ich nicht erfolgreich reduzieren. 

Eigentlich sollte das ja in den Nerv Thread (weil mich der Entzug gleich doppelt trifft so und ich launisch bin), aber ich hab mich vertan.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2012)

Seit 12 Tagen Erfolgreich Rauchfrei.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Mai 2012)

Neues Gehäuse und eine neue Maus! Und ich bin endlich von der sch*** Klassenfahrt wieder da!


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2012)

Dienstag meine letzte Französischstunde! 
(voraussichtlich)


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2012)

Montag + Dienstag Berufsschule, Mittwoch arbeiten, Donnerstag + Freitag frei!


----------



## Festplatte (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bestelle mir bald ne SSD!


----------



## Rohstoff (16. Mai 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir bald ne SSD!



Was machst du dann aber mit deinem Namen + Avatarbild? 

Mich freut, dass bald das lange Wochenende anfängt!


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Mai 2012)

Morgen ist Feiertag


----------



## Festplatte (16. Mai 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Was machst du dann aber mit deinem Namen + Avatarbild?
> 
> Mich freut, dass bald das lange Wochenende anfängt!


 
Im Grunde sind SSD´s doch auch Festplatten, oder?  Und das Avatarbild sieht besser aus als die paar Speicherchips einer SSD!


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Mai 2012)

Wo ist da die Platte in der SSD? 

Topic: Wochenende


----------



## JC88 (16. Mai 2012)

ENDLICH!!!

Nach 2 1/2 Wochen ohne Internet endlich wieder OnAir

Jetzt kommt mir Windows erstma mit 400MB Updates um die ecke


----------



## Sertix (16. Mai 2012)

Morgen ist Christi Himmelfahrt, deshalb frei


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2012)

Heute frei und Bierchen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2012)

das mein projekt wohnzimmerrechner nun endlich abgeschlossen ist und die kiste endlich so funktioniert wie ich mir  das vorgestellt habe


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Mai 2012)

Heute beim Radrennen 2. geworden und (inkl. Prämien) 55€ kassiert.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Mai 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute beim Radrennen 2. geworden und (inkl. Prämien) 55€ kassiert.



Was fürn radrennen? Rennrad mtb?

.. Das feiertag is


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Mai 2012)

Kriterium, also Rennrad. Jugend U17 m. 

... Siehe oben und dass heut frei ist.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2012)

Hallescher FC steigt in 3. Fußball-Liga auf


----------



## AeroX (19. Mai 2012)

Fc Bayern!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2012)

Niederlage im Elfmeterdrama gegen den FC Chelsea 


http://www.sportschau.de/fussball/cl/spielberichtfinale100.html


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2012)

Der *grandiose* FCB!


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Mai 2012)

Das Chelsea regelt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Mai 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
/sign


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

Das Dach ist drauf  mein Holz ist im Trockenen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Mai 2012)

Dass Peugeot mit dem RCZ beim 24-Stundenrennen Platz 1 und 3 belegt hat 
Peugeot ist einfach cool, ich hoffe der 208 kommt als GTI raus, der wär n schönes auto und ne gute ablöse für meinen jetzigen


----------



## onslaught (22. Mai 2012)

Daß mir die Entscheidung Graka oder neues Sys abgenommen wurde. Graka is nich kaputt, der PCIe Slot is hinüber, schon das zweite mal mit einem A..s Board


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Mai 2012)

Endlich habe ich heraus gefunden wieso am Laptop über Kopfhörer alles nur noch so klingt wie aus einem Dosenradio. Wenn Windows mal was alleine Regeln soll, tz tz tz.

Jetzt sind alle Tiefen und Mitteltöne da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab einen Beta-Key für Garry's Mod 13 bekommen, aber noch finde ich die alte Version besser und übersichtlicher!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Mai 2012)

Gestern war mein zweiter Termin in Sachen Operation "Porsche im Mund", sprich knappe 3h bei meiner aeusserst verliebenswerten neuen Zahnaerztin (bekanntlich liebe ich intelligente UND schoene Frauen, die Kombination begegnet mir zu selten ), aber die Annahme, aufgrund meiner KV + Zusatzversicherung muesse ich ja nichts mehr dazu latzen, war eine irrige: insbesondere fuer den umfassenden Hygiene- und darauffolgend vorgesehenen, ich nenne es mal -Aesthetikkram, also abseits des "wirklichen" Zahnarzthandwerks, musste ich heute ordentlich bluten... 
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Sitzungen ich insgesamt wahrnehmen muss, zwei weitere bis Mitte Juni sind schon vorgesehen.

By the way, man zahlt zwar jeden Monat dumm und daemlich Versicherungsbeitraege, aber die Abnahme und Anfertigung des Gebissabdruckes muss man mit 19 Tacken auch aus eigener Tasche zahlen... Ich merke schon, ich war scheinbar die letzten Jahre nicht mehr wirklich regelmaessig beim Zahnarzt - zahlen soll/darf man, aber bloss keine Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen!

Ach, wenn sie einen mit ihren haselnussbraunen Augen anschaut, ihr apartes Laecheln aufsetzt und mit sanfter Stimme spricht... 
Ab sofort wieder regelmaessig hinlatschen und hoffentlich in Zukunft weniger ablatzen muessen... 

Ach, wird dies toll, noch ein paar Sitzungen und ich kann mir jeden Tag vorm Spiegel zum Scarface Soundtrack ueber die Zahnreihen blecken...


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

So ne Zahnärztin hätte ich auch gerne, dann würde ich vielleicht öfter als alle 5 Jahre mal vorbeischauen und hätte die anstehende Wurzelbehandlung vermeiden können 

B2t: Das lange Wochenende rückt näher: Samstag Polizeifest, Sonntag eine schöne Runde auf meinem Bike und Montag Konzert von den Toten Hosen in Innsbruck


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Mai 2012)

Die Zahnärztin könnte von mir aus auch nackt behandeln. Das ändert nichts daran dass Sie *Zahnärztin* ist, und mit Maschinen/ Materialien an mir herum werkelt die nutzen andere Leute aufm Bau.

Ich freue mich dass ich wieder mal einen "Rohdiamanten" schleifen darf und scheinbar erfolgreich bin.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meine SSD bestellt!


----------



## -angeldust- (25. Mai 2012)

Pfingsten, mega viel Sonne und ordentlich Steaks, Lamm & Würstchen aufm Grill bis Dienstag!!!


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2012)

Ab jetzt bis 20 Juni frei und dann ab 21 Juni bis September wieder frei.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2012)

Langes WE!


----------



## Festplatte (25. Mai 2012)

SSD ist da!


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend Spargel mit Schinkenpfannkuchen, danach Frische Erdbeeren(Lambada) mit Sahne


----------



## RedBrain (27. Mai 2012)

Urlaubsgrüsse aus Dänemark.

Ein Sommerhaus mit Internetverbindung sei Dank. 

Mind 6 Mbit down und 1 Mbit up. Ein akzeptables Geschwindigkeit zum Surfen. Ping bei 32ms. Alle diesen 3 Dinge passt!


----------



## Re4dt (27. Mai 2012)

ENDLICH DIE BETA VON CS GO


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

Bis zum 4. juni absolute Arbeitsverweigerung


----------



## Lude969 (27. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum 4. juni absolute Arbeitsverweigerung



Warum das den und wo gibts sowas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hat er Urlaub.


----------



## JC88 (30. Mai 2012)

Endlich alles Aufgebaut und Verkabelt


----------



## Festplatte (30. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich alles Aufgebaut und Verkabelt





Topic: Hab mit Skyrim neu angefangen und ein paar geile Mods gefunden!


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

Heute ist schon Donnerstag!


----------



## onslaught (31. Mai 2012)

morgen ist Freitag  Nächste Woche nur three days


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

Stimmt! Donnerstag ist ja wieder nen Feiertag, nicht in gan D-Land...


----------



## 1821984 (31. Mai 2012)

Nur noch einmal schlafen und dann ist Urlaub. Yeeeeeha

3 Wochen ruhe vor der Arbeit


----------



## Festplatte (31. Mai 2012)

Morgen Freitag und dann Wochenende!  Und ich hab neues geiles Zeug bei Team Fortress 2!


----------



## Placebo (31. Mai 2012)

Mich freuen gleich zwei Dinge:
1. Meine Freunde sind zu Rock im Park zum Zelten, ohne mir auch nur ein Wörtchen zu sagen. Jetzt regnet schüttet es richtig schön. (ich hoffe noch auf Hagel )
2. Ich kann anscheinend mit weniger FPS leben, als die meisten Menschen - jedenfalls fühlen sich Crysis, Metro und Skyrim auch mit knapp unter 20 FPS für mich flüssig an (ist mir schon viel früher aufgefallen, habs mir nur jetzt bestätigt). Das Einzige, was mir auffällt, ist der Input-Lag - damit kann ich aber leben, solange ich es nicht als ruckelnd empfinde.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Mai 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mich freuen gleich zwei Dinge:
> 1. Meine Freunde sind zu Rock im Park zum Zelten, ohne mir auch nur ein Wörtchen zu sagen. Jetzt regnet schüttet es richtig schön. (ich hoffe noch auf Hagel )


Solche Freunde wuenscht sich jeder!


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Juni 2012)

Auf´s Schlafen...


----------



## onslaught (1. Juni 2012)

Daß mein Budgetboard richtig gut funzt und W7 läuft wie Schmitz Katze.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Daß mein Budgetboard richtig gut funzt



So gehts mir auch 

@Topic: Dass Heute letzte Arbeit ist.


----------



## RapToX (1. Juni 2012)

freiiiiiiiitag 
und wenn der tag rum ist, hab ich nur noch zwei kurze 3-tage wochen vor mir. dann erstmal 2,5 wochen urlaub und anschließend neuer arbeitsplatz


----------



## onslaught (1. Juni 2012)

Gratuliere 

@T
Jetzt ersma 2 Tage diesen Drecksbunker nicht zu sehen


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juni 2012)

Das ich ne Zusage zur Ausbildung als Anlagenmechaniker bekommen hab und der Urlaub ab morgen


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

wochennnnnnnnnnnnnnennnnnnnnnnndeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2012)

Mopped fahrn!


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Juni 2012)

Dass das WLAN bei dem 3GS von meiner Mutter, dank neuer WiFi Antenne, wieder funktioniert.
Das Teil musste zwar komplett außereinander gebaut werden, aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt

Noch schöner wäre es jetzt, diese besch****** Erkältung los zu sein


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2012)

Das ich wieder in DE bin und Montag wieder zur Fahrschule kann:thumbup:


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2012)

Neues Gehäuse aufgebaut und 12°C kühlere CPU Temperatur
So wünsch ich mir das


----------



## thysol (2. Juni 2012)

Das morgen Sonntag ist.


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Juni 2012)

Kölle Ole' war der Hammer!! 
War sonst noch von hier jemand da??


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

Kurze Woche. Nur 3 Tage


----------



## Low (3. Juni 2012)

ahahahahahahhahahhahahahahaha
airworks inflatable gives birth to grown man - YouTube


----------



## Re4dt (3. Juni 2012)

Low schrieb:


> ahahahahahahhahahhahahahahaha
> airworks inflatable gives birth to grown man - YouTube


 Das Thumbnail widert mich schon an.... xD 
Heute im regen mit Kumpels Fußball gespielt und es war derbst genial einfach


----------



## moe (5. Juni 2012)

Morgen noch arbeiten und dann ist Wochenende!
Zu allem Überfluss hab ich auch noch sturmfrei! ()


----------



## JC88 (5. Juni 2012)

Prüfung bestanden, zwei neuen Tattoos...allgemein ein erfolgreicher Tag heute


----------



## Gatsch (5. Juni 2012)

1, urlaub 
2, bald ist nova rock  )
3, neue hardware ist auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## RapToX (5. Juni 2012)

donnerstag frei, freitag urlaub + hatebreed konzert und samstag aufs vainstream!
zudem liegt die max payne 3 special edition zuhause auf dem schreibtisch und wartet darauf ausgepackt zu werden 
ach, und die em geht auch bald los 

das einzige was meine vorfreude etwas bremst, ist die befürchtung, dass es morgen nachmittag wieder unzählige staus auf der autobahn geben wird


----------



## Klutten (5. Juni 2012)

Mein neuer passiver Bürorechner (mit einem i7 3770s) startet innerhalb von 13 Sekunden. So schnell war bisher nicht mal mein Notebook.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juni 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer passiver Bürorechner (mit einem i7 3770s) startet innerhalb von 13 Sekunden. So schnell war bisher nicht mal mein Notebook.



Warte mal ein paar Wochen  

Ich freue mich über TV Total


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Heute letzter Arbeitstag für diese Woche. 
Donnerstag ist Feiertag und Freitag hab ich frei!


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Heute letzter Arbeitstag für diese Woche.
> Donnerstag ist Feiertag und Freitag hab ich frei!


 
copy that   endlich mal n paar Tage frei...


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nen Praktikumsplatz!


----------



## MTMnet (6. Juni 2012)

Das ich mit meinem Steuergeld halb Europa retten darf, das die Banker nicht Arbeitslos werden und weiter die Welt re-gier-en...........

Das ich zur Rente gleich Hartz 5 oder Merkel 6 erhalte egal was ich die nächsten 20 Jahre einzahle......

Das das Fernsehprogramm immer toller wird.....  gerade RTL real Live oder Tatort 

Ach ich freue mich das ich gerad jetzt auf der Welt bin und allen Wahnsinn hautnah miterleben darf........


----------



## offspringer (8. Juni 2012)

Die EM fängt an 

Auch wenn ich als Italiener nicht viel zu lachen haben werde


----------



## prointhegame (8. Juni 2012)

ich freu mich tierisch, dass der bau unseres ottenbau-wintergartens endlich losgeht, in dem wir dann schön relaxen können.
und auf die em freu ich mich. fußball und formel 1 am we, was gibt´s schöneres


----------



## Festplatte (8. Juni 2012)

Splinter Cell ist ein richtig geiles Spiel und es regnet und ich kann gemütlich zocken!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Juni 2012)

Das Auto *___________*


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Auto *___________*



Welches Auto?  

Meine neuen Teppiche


----------



## Festplatte (9. Juni 2012)

Endlich läuft Splinter Cell korrekt mit der höchsten Grafik!


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2012)

Erstes Spiel gewonnen.
Und Holland hat verloren XD


----------



## onslaught (10. Juni 2012)

Daß ich jetzt familiär auf eine Ausstellung über Innenarchitektur darf, Schwerpünkt: Decken+Licht  (Arbeit, ich seh dich kommen)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Juni 2012)

Über mir stirbt mal wieder jemand, also vom Geschrei nach zu Urteilen. Zu Schade dass ich gerade in Rage nicht im Kampf bin, der Subwoofer übertönt Tausend kleine Todesschreie.   Eigentlich ist die Wohnung bei dem Ambiente noch VIEL zu teuer


----------



## offspringer (11. Juni 2012)

Italien hat großartig gespielt und ein 1-1 gegen Spanien rausgeholt


----------



## ATB (11. Juni 2012)

Meine Wakü ist endlich ölfrei.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

Meine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2012)

Abiprüfung 5/5 erledigt


----------



## AeroX (11. Juni 2012)

Neues Auto


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Juni 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welches Auto?



In dem du auch mit gefahren bist 


@Topic:

Das ich für 302€ ne HD7970 mir in der Bucht geholt habe *___*


----------



## winner961 (12. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> In dem du auch mit gefahren bist
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> Das ich für 302 ne HD7970 mir in der Bucht geholt habe *___*



Der 3er BMW ?

Meine 3+ in der englischsarbeit


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Juni 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Der 3er BMW ?



Richtig


----------



## winner961 (12. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig



Achso 

Und die 2- im mündlichen in englisch


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juni 2012)

Das Blitzkreuz schon heute im Briefkasten lag


----------



## Re4dt (14. Juni 2012)

Bis August Ferien


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2012)

Glatte 1 in Bors


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

Freitag, Freitag, Freitag!    

Hell, it´s about time!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2012)

Sonntag mit der Familie in den Zoo


----------



## offspringer (15. Juni 2012)

Die Leistung der irischen Fans beim Spiel gegen Spanien gestern. 0-4 im Rückstand und trotzdem hört man die letzten 10 Minuten NUR Fields of Athenry, sogar der ARD-Kommentator verstummte.

Unglaublich schöne Momente, die einem vor Augen führen, worum es beim Fußball wirklich geht. Ganz viele Daumen nach oben für Irland und seine Fans


----------



## Festplatte (15. Juni 2012)

Schulfrei!


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2012)

Abitur


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2012)

Freitag, ergo, Wochenende!!!!


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag, Freitag, Freitag!
> 
> Hell, it´s about time!



Multiple Smileys sind zu vermeiden  

Endlich Wochenende  Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so wenig geschlafen Wie diese Woche


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2012)

Das morgen früh wenn alles gut geht 2,5Jahre Meisterschule vorbei sind... Endlich!


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2012)

-hier Stand mal Mist-


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

Daß ich den halben Tag totgeschlagen hab, ohne auch nur das Geringste an was nützlichem getan zu haben und trotzdem noch gut gelaunt bin.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Juni 2012)

Das Grillen war soo geil *__*


----------



## the_pierced (15. Juni 2012)

Bei ner Tombola ein Bowlingeinsteigerset (Kugel, Schuhe und Bag) gewonnen


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES
Alienwarearena hat ein Giveaway gestartet:
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Game Giveaway

Es wurde um 4 Uhr morgens 40 Keys gepostet und BÄÄM einer ist mein!  Muhahahahahahaha Shogun 2 + Addon ist meeeeeiiiiiiin   


20GB downladen -..-


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Juni 2012)

Ich trete dann auch mal ein in die Bruderschaft der SSD-Gesegneten


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Investition die ich gemacht habe hab dafür im September letzten Jahres bloß 899€ bezahlt (Neugerät)


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Juni 2012)

Komplette Rad Bekleidung aus 3 Teilen fûr 55 Euro, dafûr werbetafel xD
Und carbon unterwäsche von sixs und weste und arm und beinlinge bestellt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2012)

Seit gestern offiziell im Besitz eines Abiturs


----------



## Festplatte (16. Juni 2012)

Neuer WLAN-Stick und die Windows-Firewall ist jetzt endlich richtig für Hamachi konfiguriert!


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juni 2012)

Mein Luxus-PC rennt nach nem jahr das erste mal fast ohne Probleme 
Leider ist die HW nun schon nicht mehr ganz so frisch wie anfangs aber was solls wer hat schon  24 Threads und 12 echte Cores


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

Regen, bedeutet weniger Public Viewing


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Juni 2012)

Meine HD7970 ist da *__*


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Juni 2012)

...dass bald die 2. GTX670 ins Haus kommt *freu*...


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2012)

Top 100 erreicht 

True Monkey @ HWBOT


----------



## joraku (17. Juni 2012)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

HTPC kann bald fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## Marule (17. Juni 2012)

schlaand im viertelfinale


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2012)

Jo freut mich auch

Aber mehr das ich seit Samstag Meister bin  Prüfung bestanden


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2012)

Dass in Facebook wieder jemand so blöd war und seinen Geburtstag öffentlich gemacht hat. Ich hatte bis zur Löschung einiges zu Lachen


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2012)

Gute Temperatur im Schildkrötenhaus, ist schon Griechenland nah heute, das sieht man auch an der Aktivität.

Habe es dann geöffnet, ist wieder ca. 5 °C abgesunken. Dann noch die Luftfeuchtigkeit erhöht aber mit sicherheit wird es später bis zu 50°C in dem Teil, dann sollte ich noch einmal auf 35°C abkühlen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Juni 2012)

Erst wieder am Samstag arbeiten *___*


----------



## offspringer (19. Juni 2012)

Italien im Viertelfinale


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag Trinktour und Rudelschauen, Sonntag Bezirksfest, Montag mal chillig, und heute Geburtstagsfeier. Was für Tage, dass erlebe ich sonst nicht mal in 2 Jahren


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Juni 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Italien im Viertelfinale





BTT:bald neues Linkin Park Album!!


----------



## Festplatte (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kann jetzt endlich DayZ zocken!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Juni 2012)

Das klasse Wetter bei uns 

Schon auf der Terasse sitzen mit dem Netbook und das Wetter einfach nur genießen


----------



## Sharidan (21. Juni 2012)

Nur noch Morgen Arbeiten und dann ENDLICH mal 2 Wochen Urlaub haben  *yippppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## JC88 (22. Juni 2012)

Komme grad vom Einkaufen zurück...absolut genial. So leer wars noch nie. Eine ruhe in dem Laden...wie aufm Friedhof
Hab erstma auf die Uhr geguckt, nicht das ich aus versehen nach Ladenschluss drin war


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juni 2012)

Wo kaufst du denn ein? 
Deutschland führt!


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das klasse Wetter bei uns
> 
> Schon auf der Terasse sitzen mit dem Netbook und das Wetter einfach nur genießen



Hab ich heute auch gemacht. 
Notiz an mich: WLAN Repeater kaufen... 6 WLAN Netze werden gefunden von was weiß ich wievielen Nachbarn (trotz relativ große Gründstücke) aber mit unserem Netz  hat man andauernd Ausfälle!? Man, Eltern warum habt ihr nur so dicke Wände gebaut?


----------



## JC88 (22. Juni 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wo kaufst du denn ein?
> Deutschland führt!



Wie? Was kaufe ich ein? Normaler Wocheneinkauf 

Kaufland.

Wir brauchen mehr Spiele.
Mehr Spiele = Mehr Teilzeitpatrioten = In ruhe Einkaufen


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2012)

Mich freut das neue Album von Linkin Park


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2012)

Mich freut der DP. 

Ne, ernsthaft, Club Dance Night mit Jochen Graf auf SWR3 ist super und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Festplatte (24. Juni 2012)

Heute erstmal bei DayZ wieder in die Hauptstadt gehen und looten!


----------



## speedstar (26. Juni 2012)

Diese zwei wundervollen Videos. 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/4339335/


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2012)

Wir haben ne geile Wohnung fürs Studium gefunden (5 Zimmer Attikawohnung ^^) und morgen noch die letzte Prüfung dann kanns mit dem Studium schon losgehen


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Juni 2012)

Heute die letzte Französischarbeit meines Lebens geschrieben, endlich bin ich den Rotz los 
Außerdem hab ich ne Lösung für mein Zettelchaos gefunden, so dass ich in den nächsten 2 Abi-Jahren möglicherweise sogar Ordnung halten kann - meine letzten sauber geführten Mappen hatte ich im 7. Schuljahr; jetzt ist das 10. fast vorbei 

Achja, noch 18 Schultage dann sind Ferien in Niedersachen


----------



## JC88 (26. Juni 2012)

Heute mein neues Auto vom Händler abgeholt...mein Gott ist das ein BIEST

Macht höllisch spaß


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2012)

Gestern nen Anruf von Gigabyte bekommen, freu mich immer noch vielleicht bekomm ich da nu n Praktikumsplatz


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2012)

dass ich nun das erste mal seit 9 tagen wieder frei durch die nase atmen kann, nach der Septumkorrektur war damit erst mal ne gute woche essig  Ich merke schon ne deutliche besserung, allerdings ist in der nase noch alles geschwollen sollte daher noch n stück besser werden.
Würde die OP allerdings kein zweites mal machen lassen


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2012)

Fächerübergreifende Kompetenzprüfung Fertig. 1ser Kassiert! Geht gut  freu mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Juni 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Fächerübergreifende Kompetenzprüfung Fertig. 1ser Kassiert! Geht gut  freu mich wie ein kleines Kind



Hab ich erst morgen. 
Ich finde das ist eine total schwachsinnige Prüfung. Man muss nur seine Inkompetenz verbergen und so tun als wüsste man was man da redet. 
Eine: Inkompetenz kompensations Kompetenz Prüfung. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch. Was hattest du denn für ein Thema?


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hab ich erst morgen.
> Ich finde das ist eine total schwachsinnige Prüfung. Man muss nur seine Inkompetenz verbergen und so tun als wüsste man was man da redet.
> Eine: Inkompetenz kompensations Kompetenz Prüfung.
> 
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch. Was hattest du denn für ein Thema?


 Ich hab ein TAG DAVOR angefangen zu lernen.  
War echt Schwachsinnig aber naja Zählt wie ein Hauptwach warum nicht die 1 macht sich gut als Headline im Zeugnis 
Chemisches Doping. 
Viel Glück morgen!


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt hab auch ich die letzte Prüfung rum.


----------



## lowbob (28. Juni 2012)

Heute kommt mein Monitor und es sieht nach schönem Wetter aus


----------



## minti (28. Juni 2012)

mein urlaub !!!!!!!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Heute Deutschland-Spiel + Morgen frei!


----------



## Koyote (28. Juni 2012)

Die Deutschen fliegen raus, die Lappen 

Endlich wieder zocken ohne Lärmbeschallung von außen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Juni 2012)

Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an 

Tod den Vuvuzelas


----------



## ATB (28. Juni 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutschen fliegen raus, die Lappen
> 
> Endlich wieder zocken ohne Lärmbeschallung von außen.



//sign


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Die deutschen sind raus.

Dieser und der spanische Fußball sind kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juni 2012)

Die Deutschen dürfen nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Juni 2012)

So, dann wäre das Fußballgedöns auch mal rum.  
Und dann hab ich noch bis September frei  -> beste Laune


----------



## Niza (29. Juni 2012)

Tachjen Leute,
Mich freut das ich den Fehler gefunden habe warum meine Grafikkarte über 90°C erreicht hat 
 Die Grafikkarte war sowas von verstaubt das man fast nicht mehr die Kühlrippen sehen konnte

 Nach dem Saubermachen (Entstauben)des ganzen Rechners nach 1,5Stunden Arbeit waren *alle* werte besser
 CPU ca. 10°C kühler auf max 41°C unter dauerlast 
 Grafikkarte krasse ca. 40°C kühler auf max. 54°C unter dauerlast 
 Und das bei 27°C Zimmertemperatur 
ich hätte ehrlich nicht gedacht das das soviel unterschied macht 

 Dann kann der Sommer ja kommen


Als nebeninfo verwende anderen CPU Kühler und anderen Grafikkartenkühler und BeQuiet Gehäuselüfter 
Die auch noch alle leise sind
 Mfg:
 Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2012)

Germany 0 Points, ich hatte mich gestern schon gewundert das es so ruhig ist. Das dürfte dann jetzt ja Dauerzustand sein


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2012)

Endlich kann ich die erlahmte HD 4850 in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken und eine kleine, feine 7950 PCS+ in die Kiste flanschen. SSAA in Max Payne 1+2 (und vielen, vielen anderen mehr), Crysis in High-Very High, HL2 Cinematic Mod, Skyrim mit Textur-Patch und erstmals Metro 2033 und BF3 mit mehr als 40 FPS in niedrigsten Details. Da lacht das Herz! Ansonsten...naja, das Wetter ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Juni 2012)

Das unser Schultanzkurs bei weitem besser ist als gedacht


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. Juni 2012)

Was macht der Zocker wenn der PC im Sommer den Raum zu sehr heizt?

Richtig, er stellt sich 2 Gehäuselüster vor die Tastatur


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2012)

Mein heutiger Beitrag zur P2P-Welt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2012)

Ich verzieh mich in den Keller, da ist es 20° kühler als draussen


----------



## Gatsch (30. Juni 2012)

habe mahl wieder die slipknot cd`s ausgegraben )))


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2012)

Neuer Monat - endlich neues Mobilvolumen.  Mal schauen, wie lange die 5 GB diesmal halten. ^^


----------



## eagle*23* (1. Juli 2012)

freu mich über die 100 Beiträge wo man hier für den Marktplatz braucht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juli 2012)

Es regnet wie aus der Gießkanne, und es ist angenehm frisch (kalt, Temperaturen fallen) ... Wunderschön


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. Juli 2012)

Loool!? Bei BF3 DoubleXP irgendwie  Mal eben grad 53000 Punkte in einer runde gemacht und ich raffe es die ganze zeit nicht xD


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Juli 2012)

Das meine Tanzpartnerin mittlerweile sogar zählen kann 
(Tanzkurs fürn Abschlussball undso )


----------



## JC88 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich komme von zuhause wieder auf Facebook. Ohne was verändert zu haben....aber laut Hotline liegts ja nicht an Unitymedia...


----------



## ikealampe (3. Juli 2012)

Das bald Ferien sind (NRW)
und ich in den Ferien meinem PC meine erste SSD (Samsung 830 120 gb)  spendieren werde.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juli 2012)

Hehe, wir in Hessen haben schon seit dieser Woche Ferien und mein PC ist seit kurzem mit einer OCZ Vertex 4 (Ich hoffe der neue Controller taugt was) ausgerüstet 

Endlich bekomm ich in BF3 am Rundenanfang die Fahrzeuge


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2012)

Haha, ich bekomm die auch am Rundenanfang - habe aber keine SSD im Server und nur einen DSL Light-Anschluss. Hat bestimmt auch etwas mit RAM-Größe zu tun, oder? 

@T: nächste Woche gehts mit Freunden in den Urlaub.


----------



## ikealampe (4. Juli 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hehe, wir in Hessen haben schon seit dieser Woche Ferien und mein PC ist seit kurzem mit einer OCZ Vertex 4 (Ich hoffe der neue Controller taugt was) ausgerüstet
> 
> Endlich bekomm ich in BF3 am Rundenanfang die Fahrzeuge


Genau das erhoffe ich mir auch und halt mehr Geschwindigkeit beim benutzen der alltäglichen Programme.
Naja und ich hab ja auch nur noch diese Woche Schule und da macht mann eh nix mehr im Unterricht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juli 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, wir in Hessen haben schon seit dieser Woche Ferien ...



Ich hab seit Pfingsten keinen Unterricht mehr. 
Und das freut mich jeden Tag auf's neue.


----------



## k4mpfhund (4. Juli 2012)

Ich freue mich dass in 2 Tagen Ferien sind  und dass das wetter so mega geil ist heute


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Juli 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Pfingsten keinen Unterricht mehr.
> Und das freut mich jeden Tag auf's neue.


 
Naja keinen Unterricht habe ich auch schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr  Und das freut mich auch jeden Tag aufs neue


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juli 2012)

Das bald ja Steam-Summer-Sale ist!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2012)

Das mein Neuer Eizo Monitor da ist.


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Juli 2012)

Das ich endlich mit der Schule fertig bin, heute Abschlussnoten bekommen


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich heute mal mit Blender auseinandergesetzt und jetzt kann ich damit umgehen und Intros machen!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Juli 2012)

> Sie haben einen neuen Gegenstand in ihrem Inventar


 (oder so ähnlich)


grad counter-strike global offensive beta geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juli 2012)

Diese schwu... Party hier so langsam an fahrt nimmt seit ich hier Hardcore spiele  Eine Feier ohne Musik ist einfach Selbstmord.


----------



## Festplatte (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ein Firmware-Update von meinem DVD-Laufwerk gemacht und jetzt ist es fühlbar schneller!


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

N gelungener Abend durch Koffein, Lana del Ray und n frisches Windows


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Juli 2012)

Openarena aufm Raspberry Pi!


----------



## Festplatte (8. Juli 2012)

Ihr solltet unbedingt mal den Half-Life 1 - Mod "Poke646" ausprobieren, der ist unglaublich professionel gemacht und hat extrem geile Anspielungen!  Und Spaß macht er natürlich auch!


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

Das ich morgen und übermorgen Schulfrei hab und endlich mal wieder mit nem alten Kumpel ins Kino komm  
Reallife FTW


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Juli 2012)

Ein kühles Blondes im Biergarten genießen.
Und demnächst neue Schuhe kaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2012)

Der Grill ist an und Bier im Kühlschrank, was im Garten zu einem genuß wird.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Der Grill ist an und Bier im Kühlschrank, was im Garten zu einem genuß wird.


 
Geil!

@ Topic:

Gleich Zocken  xD


----------



## Nickles (11. Juli 2012)

mich freut grade total dass ich ein gamestar premium abo gekauft habe und grade die zugangsdaten bekam


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Juli 2012)

So ich habe endlich mein Programm geschrieben, um die Farbe meiner LED Leisten am Arduinoboard zu verändern.
Jetzt kommt die Linuxversion


----------



## Festplatte (13. Juli 2012)

Steam-Summer-Sale hat begonnen!


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2012)

Das heute Freitag ist!


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juli 2012)

Das mein Neodym-Magnet angekommen ist. 80kg Zugkraft sind schon ordentlich.


----------



## RedBrain (13. Juli 2012)

Es ist nicht das erstes Mal, meine Fahrradreifen bei ca. 3,5 bar mit Luft pumpen zu lassen. 

Btw, neue Schlappen von Schwalbe. Who cares?

EDIT: Da hat es einen Vorteil, die Gummis weniger zu verschleißen laut Schwalbe.


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Juli 2012)

Das heute Abschlussball ist und dann ne Woche frei hab


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> Das heute Abschlussball ist und dann ne Woche frei hab



Hatte Abschlussparty schon letzte Woche, Zeugnis vorgestern gekriegt und frei hab ich schon seit 7 Wochen. 

@topic: dass meine Noten gut genug sind, dass ich jetzt aufs Gymnasium kann.


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Juli 2012)

Das ich jetzt sogar Krawatten binden kann, brauch ich ja so oft


----------



## Festplatte (15. Juli 2012)

Neuer CPU-Lüfter, jetzt ist mein PC flüsterleise!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juli 2012)

Bei meinen Nachbarn gibt es verbrannte Würstchen mit Rosenkohl, man riecht es Freunde


----------



## computertod (15. Juli 2012)

gestern auf der GOND n Autogramm von Pe bekommen


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. Juli 2012)

Das heute Abend Klassenfeier bei nem Kumpel ist der uns u.a. seinen Pool zur Verfügung stellt und morgen dann inoffizelle Abschlussfeier in ner Disko die dank Privater Veranstaltung nur für uns offen hat


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

meine neue sommer bekanntschaft


----------



## RedBrain (16. Juli 2012)

4,7l auf 100 km. Diesel ftw! Oft erreiche ich bei jeden volle Tankfüllung bei mehr als 1000 Kilometer.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2012)

10,3l auf 100km. Turbo ftw! Ich hab wenigstens Spaß beim Auto fahren


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

In 37 Minuten habe ich geburtstag....
Ok, warum mich das freut weiß ich auch net aber ich wollte hier mal wieder was schreiben


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2012)

7950 gegen 7970 getauscht (): mehr Leistung, kaum noch Spulenfiepen, ähnlich leise und vernachlässigbarer Aufpreis. Wenn sie dann in ein paar Jahren zu wenig Power haben sollte, wird sie mit OC gequält.


----------



## AeroX (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen endlich Gesellenprüfung, hofft klappt's.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2012)

Am Freitag gibts ENTER SHIKARI live auf die Ohren


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2012)

Habe jetzt mein mit Würmern befallenes Aquarium geleert. Nun habe ich eindeutig genug von dem Hobby. Mal schauen wie ich die beiden Becken losbekomme, dann ist Platz für neues


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2012)

Win8 auf nem Convertible ist wirklich ziemlich genial.


----------



## AeroX (18. Juli 2012)

So endlich Geselle


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch, AeroX!
SpraWi2 hinter mir, für Lesertest in Anspruch genommen , 7970 V3 zur GHz Edition gemacht, Medieval II Complete für 2,49€ geschnappt  und dank Franziskaner und Chantré (mittlerweile auch 54er Pott) in guter Stimmung , auch wenn's morgen wieder um 5:55 *piepedipiep* macht.


----------



## AeroX (19. Juli 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, AeroX!
> SpraWi2 hinter mir, für Lesertest in Anspruch genommen , 7970 V3 zur GHz Edition gemacht, Medieval II Complete für 2,49 geschnappt  und dank Franziskaner und Chantré (mittlerweile auch 54er Pott) in guter Stimmung , auch wenn's morgen wieder um 5:55 *piepedipiep* macht.



Danke  
Heute vorletzter Arbeitstag Yeah


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. Juli 2012)

Morgen offizielle Verabschiedung mit Zeugnisvergabe, dann können die mich alle mal  Danach gehts zu unserer Englisch-Lehrerin die uns nen Kasten Bier schenkt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juli 2012)

> Für diese Verwarnung gibt es *3* Verwarnpunkt(e).


 Ihr seit wie die Spritpreise, höher immer, runter nimmer


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Juli 2012)

Meine Festplatte soll zwischen Di und Do, kommen, wurde aber heute um 14 Uhr schon im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juli 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Meine Festplatte soll zwischen Di und Do, kommen, wurde aber heute um 14 Uhr schon im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


 Dann ist die Festplatte Morgen einen Zoll kleiner.


----------



## netheral (22. Juli 2012)

Mich freut gerade total, dass meine HD7950 lebt.

Letztens einen Umbau versucht (SpaWa Kühlung) und hatte danach Bildfehler in Windows.
Danach habe ich sie ausgebaut, wieder in den vorherigen Zustand versetzt und hatte immernoch Bildfehler.
Also ausgebaut, alles nochmal gereinigt, PCI-E 16x Slot ausgepustet, Monitorkabel die Pins abgepustet. Bildfehler...
Nach einer Neuinstallation der Catalyst Suite lief dann erstmal alles normal ohne Bildfehler. Schreck natürlich trotzdem in den Gliedern, weil die Karte mich damals 400 Euro gekostet hat.

Heute kam meine neue SSD, also frisch installiert. Seit dem keine Bildfehler. Dann der todesmutige Run 3D Mark 11. 4800 jämmerliche Punkte im Performance Preset. Wieder panik.
Wiederholt: 4900 Punkte. Laut tests auf Hartware AMD Radeon HD 7950 : 3DMark Vantage & 3DMark 11 - Artikel Hartware.net macht die Karte knappe 7000 Punkte. 
Also nochmal die Web Analyse angeschaut. "Your system should perform better". Toll. Die Diagnose zeigte, dass nur die Physik mit fast 9000 Punkte (CPU) gut aussah.

Dann seh ich den Feind: Firefox mit 4 Youtube Videos offen... Also alles aus gemacht. Winamp aus. Thunderbird aus. Alles aus bis auf Virenscanner und Firewall.
Test neu gestartet.

Plötzlich doppelte FPS... am Ende der Score: 8311! Mehr als im Test die 7970 geschafft hat dank 1 Ghz "Safe OC". Bildfehler? Nö.

Damit wäre es wohl offiziell: Die Karte lebt!!!!111einself

Da kann ich sogar verkraften, dass ich im Moment böse Einschlafprobleme und daher täglich ca. 3 Std. Schlaf habe. 300 Euro für ne neue HD7950 wären doch arg gewesen.
Aber sie scheint zu gehen wie ein Meister. 

@John: Dienstag könnte passen. Bei uns aufm Kuhkaff liefert DHL montags keine Pakete - es kommt nur der Briefträger mit normaler Post. Vielleicht bei euch auch so oder allgemein so? Weiss nicht, ob das an diesem Kaff hier liegt, das mit vollen 2000 Menschenköpfen aufwarten kann (ich denke, wenn man das Vieh hier mitzählt, kommt eine 0 dazu ).


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Juli 2012)

Endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter. 



			
				netheral schrieb:
			
		

> @John: Dienstag könnte passen. Bei uns aufm Kuhkaff liefert DHL montags keine Pakete - es kommt nur der Briefträger mit normaler Post. Vielleicht bei euch auch so oder allgemein so? Weiss nicht, ob das an diesem Kaff hier liegt, das mit vollen 2000 Menschenköpfen aufwarten kann (ich denke, wenn man das Vieh hier mitzählt, kommt eine 0 dazu ).



Kam gestern morgen um halb elf. 
Bei uns bringt sowieso die Post das ganze DHL Zeug. (bei uns lohnt sich ein zweites Fahrzeug nicht)


----------



## Koyote (22. Juli 2012)

Heute kann ich nachts mal wieder schön suchtln.


----------



## Festplatte (22. Juli 2012)

Geil, ich hab grade das nirgendwo zu bekommene LED-Leisten-Set auf eBay gekauft, kommen noch Bilder im Schreibtisch-Thread!


----------



## moe (23. Juli 2012)

Der Geruch von jungfräulicher Hardware.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir grade Tribes: Ascend runtergeladen und es macht so extrem Spaß!


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (23. Juli 2012)

1 Stunde noch bis zum Feierabend, dann ab zu Burgi und ein bissl Abendbrot holen


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2012)

Das hier made my day!


----------



## Iceheart33 (25. Juli 2012)

Das sich meine 13 Wochen alte Katze gut entwickelt, total geimpft ist und sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2012)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Das sich meine 13 Wochen alte Katze gut entwickelt, total geimpft ist und sich wohl fühlt.


 
Gefällt mir

@topic: Früher Feierabend gemacht, lecker Eis in der Stadt gegessen und jetzt fein mit Pfeife auffer Terasse liegen und die letzte Sonne genießen


----------



## Festplatte (25. Juli 2012)

Iceheart33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sich meine 13 Wochen alte Katze gut entwickelt, total geimpft ist und sich wohl fühlt.



Awww, wie niedlich! 

@Topic: Ich hab mir für Garry's Mod ein Content-Addon runtergeladen und jetzt kann ich die Waffen und alles für die man eigentlich CSS braucht, fehlerfrei benutzen, auch ohne CSS!


----------



## Iceheart33 (26. Juli 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir


 


Festplatte schrieb:


> Awww, wie niedlich!



Freut mich, das es euch gefällt.

@topic: das die Katze so niedlich ist.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juli 2012)

Meine neuen Kopfhörer sind da


----------



## Ini (26. Juli 2012)

Meine 7950 steht zur Ablöse der 4870 bereit


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

Mich freut, das meine Spiele nicht mehr abstürzen (Treibercrash) nachdem die GraKa jetzt mehr Saft bekommt.
Achso, nur noch eine Woche dann urlaub mit Family


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Juli 2012)

Es ist einfach so herrlich wenn das Klo wieder abfließt  Willkommen zurück zivilisiertes Leben


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juli 2012)

Das mein Cpu -Kühler bei weitem der schönste ist .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das er nach zwei Jahren immer noch so aussieht.


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2012)

Das ich rausgefunden habe wie ich die Sysprofile Signatur einbaue


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2012)

Das ich heute endlich mal wieder richtig zocken konnte.  20 Stunden bisher  Lege mich aber dann gleich vor den Ferneseher, langsam tut das Gesäß weh.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juli 2012)

Kein Fake!


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2012)

Das haste von FB oder? 

@Topic: Das ich noch Filmmaterial auf meinem HDD Recorder habe


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juli 2012)

Nee, von hier!


----------



## Janny (27. Juli 2012)

Bei Sonne und kaltem Energydrink inkl Lappi im Garten sitzen und genießen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Juli 2012)

Das heut mein letzter Arbeitstag für drei Wochen war. 

(Gamescom ich komme :XXD)


----------



## Koyote (28. Juli 2012)

Gleich gehts los  ESL TV: EPS Summer 2012
Eyes on u ftw!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2012)

Eines muss man Mercedes Benz lassen, Dubstep ist super  Ich höre fast nichts mehr anderes.


----------



## ATB (30. Juli 2012)

Liegt der Camper tot im Keller war der Rusher wieder schneller, liegt der Rusher tot daneben, muss es noch nen Camper geben.

Von stupidedia


----------



## nulchking (30. Juli 2012)

Krieg der Sterne auf VHS gefunden, sowie die alten Pokemon Karten im Keller


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Juli 2012)

Das ich jetzt im PCGH Platoon [1341] zum Leader ernannt wurde


----------



## iPatrickFCBM10 (31. Juli 2012)

Das ich endlich in Battlefield 3, Prestige und alle Aufträge erreicht/geschafft hab


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2012)

Dass ich meine ersten zwei gather gleich gewonnen habe.


----------



## JC88 (3. August 2012)

Genau jetzt in 24 Stunden liege ich schon am Strand und lasse mir die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen


----------



## joraku (3. August 2012)

Ich habe heute im Laufe des Tages zwei Bescheide über die Zulassungen bei verschiedenen Universitäten bekommen. Meine favorisierte Uni ist auch mit dabei. Dort hab ich auch schon eine Wohnung bekommen. 
Jetzt kanns losgehen!


----------



## AeroX (4. August 2012)

Erstmal TED angucken


----------



## ikealampe (4. August 2012)

Das ich grade meine SSD (Samsung 128 Gb ) einbaue


----------



## mixxed_up (5. August 2012)

Endlich Ice Cream Sandwich für das Galaxy Tab 10.1N  Das ist eine signifikante Verbesserung! Samsung <3


----------



## the_pierced (5. August 2012)

Am Dienstag bekomm ich die Schlüssel für die neue Wohnung


----------



## gamerjonas97 (5. August 2012)

Das ich Mitte der Woche meinen CPU-Lüfter einbaue. Und das ich Windows 8 Pro kostenlos bekomme, und das Assassin's Creed 3 geil ist


----------



## Festplatte (6. August 2012)

iPod gejailbreakt und ich hab Kebap und Pitabrot gekauft jetzt erstmal Döner machen und zocken!  Und ich hab die "Join or Die"-Edition von Assassin´s Creed 3 vorbestellt!


----------



## Iceheart33 (7. August 2012)

Das, daß mit dem Auto, jetzt endlich geklappt hat.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

Habe heute Tickets fürs grillen auf der Arbeit besorgt für nächste Woche Mittwoch. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Koyote (9. August 2012)

Fahre diesen Winter wieder in skiurlaub.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. August 2012)

Mein neues Mainboard ist auf dem weg für meinen Server *__*


----------



## Koyote (10. August 2012)

Hab endlich meinen Gürtel wieder gefunden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2012)

xkcd. Z.B.
Yoda


----------



## Till98 (10. August 2012)

Das Pikes Peak Hill Climb Rennen verfolgen, leider ohne Walter Röhrl


----------



## Festplatte (10. August 2012)

Bald neue Grafikkarte und nen neuen Prozessor!  Und mit meiner alten Hardware, tu ich nem Kumpel was gutes!  Und das ich im Urlaub gratis WLAN hab!


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2012)

Happy ich bin   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2012)

Die Pizza ist zwar verbrannt aber hab noch ne Lasagne im Gefrierfach  Muss also doch nicht hungern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. August 2012)

Mich hat folgendes gefreut: 

Stadt beschwert sich über ProSieben-Serie "We Love Lloret" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die Stadtverwaltung von Lloret beschwert sich über das Deutsche Proll-TV


----------



## Festplatte (12. August 2012)

Das meine neue Grafikkarte bald bestimmt kommt!


----------



## AeroX (12. August 2012)

So erstmal ne Pizza in Ofen


----------



## Festplatte (12. August 2012)

Schöne Aussicht, im Urlaub!


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Schöne Aussicht, im Urlaub!


 
Boah sieht das geil aus wo bist denn du da?


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

Abschlussfeier der Olympiade London2012.

Viele gute Acts.

 Dann über die Videowall der Einspieler von Queens "Live At Wembley '86" 
Genauer gesagt, Mercurys Singspiel. Das Publikum geht ab, und plötzlich legt Brian May mit dem BrightonRock-Bratgitarrensolo los. Und dann noch We will rock you (naja mit Jessie J - aber immerhin).
Als alter Queen-Fan könnte ich heulen vor Freude.
Nur Schade das John Deacon nicht dabei war...


----------



## Koyote (13. August 2012)

Heute Schule!!!


----------



## Festplatte (13. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Boah sieht das geil aus wo bist denn du da?



Schwarzwald!


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

Das die Woche nur bis Mittwoch geht. Donnerstag + Freitag frei! Feiertag sei dank!


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Schwarzwald!


 Und wo genau, wenn man fragen darf.

Ich sehe sowas ähnliches fast Tag für Tag - wohne an der Pforte zum Schwarzwald


----------



## Hydroxid (13. August 2012)

30min fahren oder 10min fliegen und ich bin im Schwarzwald!


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2012)

Meine Kopfhörer von Thomann sind wieder da, Notfall-HS kann ich wieder ein motten


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. August 2012)

Nichts -.-


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

mein Mittag Essen ^^


----------



## Festplatte (14. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo genau, wenn man fragen darf.
> 
> Ich sehe sowas ähnliches fast Tag für Tag - wohne an der Pforte zum Schwarzwald



"Schonach"!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. August 2012)

Das heute laut Sendestatus mein Server Mainboard kommt *__*


----------



## moe (14. August 2012)

Morgen gehts ab aufs Summer Breeze!!


----------



## Aqua0 (14. August 2012)

Das ich in 2 stunden pause habe :p


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

Bald Feierabend und dann langes WE!


----------



## Low (14. August 2012)

Hab den Postboten erwischt


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

> Hab den Postboten erwischt ​



Kritisch? 

@ T

- Darksiders II CE wurde versandt! 
- Langes WE
- DJ Korsakoffs Musik  
- Die neue Tasse Kaffee  
- Beim Kloschach gewonnen.  --> Kloschach


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. August 2012)

Der Feiertag morgen, frei


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. August 2012)

Das ich vllt bald mein Handy verkauft habe


----------



## Low (14. August 2012)

Hab 300€ von meinem Dad bekommen ich soll mir zwei neue Sakkos kaufen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. August 2012)

Das ich eventuell mein erstes Auto sicher habe und das für lau


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Was wird es denn vllt. ?


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. August 2012)

N Opel Vectra B, Bj. zwischen '95 und 2000, steht noch von meinem Opa rum der aber nicht mehr selber fahren kann.
Ich werd die Kiste heute mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, hab den seit 2 oder 3 Jahren schon nicht mehr gesehen da der nur in der Garage rumsteht. Optiktechnsich nicht grade der Hammer aber da ist schon was in Planung


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Der Whats App Gruppenchat, hab noch nie sowas geiles gelesen. Bin Heute morgen aufgewacht, "627 neue Nachrichten" und der Inhalt (text und fotos)...Diese Freune will man nicht verlieren lol


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. August 2012)

Am Montag hab ich Motorradprüfung *__*


----------



## The_GTS (15. August 2012)

Ich freue mich darauf das ich Morgen Nissan 370Z Fahren darf. "Grins" 
Schön das man Familie hat die einem sowas ermöglicht. ^^


----------



## speedstar (15. August 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darauf das ich Morgen Nissan 370Z Fahren darf. "Grins"
> Schön das man Familie hat die einem sowas ermöglicht. ^^



Poser!!!  Coupe oder Roadster? Hab deinen Spaß, bitte lass das Radio aus und dreh die Gänge drei und vier schön aus. 

Freude über entspannte Musik: Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (Live) - YouTube


----------



## The_GTS (16. August 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Poser!!!  Coupe oder Roadster? Hab deinen Spaß, bitte lass das Radio aus und dreh die Gänge drei und vier schön aus.  [/url]



War das Coupe, Radio war aus, immer schön durchbeschleunigt trotz Nässe und Blicke auf sich gezogen. ^^
Mit 18 370z fahren muss mal jeder machen.


----------



## Pikus (17. August 2012)

Darksiders 2 ist da


----------



## seimen (17. August 2012)

Ein Herrchenloses redbull steht neben mir


----------



## Ion (17. August 2012)

Wieder in der Schule und im EDV Unterricht voll abgerockt
Die Noobs wissen ja gar nich was nen echten Geek ausmacht, selbst der Lehrer war beeindruckt 
Das werden spaßige 2 Jahre!

Lehrer meinte so "und wir werden lernen wie die einzelnen Teile eines Computers heißen und welche Funktion sie haben und bla"
Ich konnte nicht aufhören zu , die ganze Zeit über
Wenn die wüssten das ich hier Hardware im Wert von 3k€ stehen habe, ich denke die würden mich für verrückt halten - und damit habe ich meine Aufgabe erfüllt


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Darksiders 2 ist da


 Ich habs seit gestern. .
Will aber erst mal Teil 1 durchspielen.


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2012)

Ich hab DS2 heut auch bekommen. Aber zocken tu ichs erstma nicht. Heb ich mir auf für Winter.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. August 2012)

Heute letzte mal arbeiten dann Urlaub *.*


----------



## ATB (18. August 2012)

Appollon's Park Open Air :megusta:


----------



## Pikus (19. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habs seit gestern. .
> Will aber erst mal Teil 1 durchspielen.


 
Ich hab den ersten Teil ca am 10. neu begonnen, damit ich wieder in die Materie eintauchen kann. Habs dann doch nicht geschafft 
Der zweite ist aber fast durch


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. August 2012)

In ner knappen Stunde gibts den SummerSlam  und da ich geschickterweise urlaub habe kann ich mich mal wieder etwas genauer mit dem geschehen in der WWE auseinandersetzen ^^


----------



## Festplatte (20. August 2012)

Dank mir hat meine Oma jetzt WLAN!


----------



## nick9999 (20. August 2012)

Neue PCs für Informatik bekommen von Lenovo. i3 2120 4gb RAM Win 7 64 (vorher Pentium4 HT 1gb und Win 2000) Und zu dem 6 Stunde hitzefrei


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. August 2012)

Motorradführerschein bestanden *__*


----------



## nick9999 (20. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Motorradführerschein bestanden *__*



Glückwunsch, ich bin am Auto dran. Bald geht's los mit Fahrstunden


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2012)

Das ich wohl doch nicht "geträumt" hab als der Blitzer inner 70er-Zone bei ~85-90 nicht ausgelöst hat  - Kumpel meinte, dass der im Moment leer ist  . Die positionieren die Dinger auch clever: Schön aufm Weg, der weg vonner Autobahn führt und man noch im Geschwindigkeitsrausch ist  (selber Schuld...).


----------



## Ion (21. August 2012)

Hab Donnerstag nen Vorstellungsgespräch für nen 400€ Job bekommen
Wünscht mir Glück 

(Warum nur 400€? Bin wieder Schüler ^^)


----------



## Festplatte (21. August 2012)

Gejailbreakter iPod ist so geil!


----------



## Iceheart33 (22. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Motorradführerschein bestanden *__*





Gerade gab es lecker Mittagessen, jetzt bin ich satt.


----------



## StormZ (22. August 2012)

Ich freue mich über meine neuen Kopfhörer...xD die haben sich echt gelohnt^^


----------



## Festplatte (22. August 2012)

Der neue Spielmodus bei TF!


----------



## Ion (23. August 2012)

HD 7950 eingebaut


----------



## Festplatte (23. August 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition verschickt!  Und mein Kumpel, dem ich grade das PC-Gehäuse gewechselt habe, kann dann die alte Grafikkarte haben! Und bei der meiner neuen Grafikkarte ist ein Steam-Key von Dirt: Showdown bei!


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. August 2012)

Dass bald WE ist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2012)

Das heute Freitag ist!


----------



## Festplatte (24. August 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition mit "Dirt: Showdown" ist da!


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

dass ich noch 3 Wochen Ferien habe und heute der erste Teil meiner Wasserkühlung angekommen ist (CPU-sockel  )


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Saison vorbei .....Urlaub


----------



## computertod (24. August 2012)

zumindest die Installation von Win 8 geht gefühlt schon mal schneller als die von Win 7, vielleicht wirds ja doch was


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. August 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> zumindest die Installation von Win 8 geht gefühlt schon mal schneller als die von Win 7, vielleicht wirds ja doch was


 
Da wirst du dich erst recht über die Bootzeiten wundern


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2012)

Von bisher 10 Schultagen entfiel an 8 Tagen der Nachmittagsunterricht


----------



## Festplatte (24. August 2012)

Arkham City lässt sich installieren!  Windows neu installiert!


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

morgen gehts nach Itaaaalien


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2012)

Borussia Dortmund - Werder Bremen 2:1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2012)

Entweder 2 Wochen Urlaub oder nur eine und nen neuen Job


----------



## beren2707 (25. August 2012)

...dass ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Paulaner Salvator getrunken habe (oder besser: eine Maß ). Davon muss unbedingt ein Kästchen her.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. August 2012)

Ich bekomme Geschenke  Geburtstag FTW  xD


----------



## der_yappi (26. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Geschenke  Geburtstag FTW  xD


 
Häppy Börsday 

BTT:
Das leckere Eis im Gefrierfach, das jetzt bei mir auf dem Teller liegt um gegessen zu werden...


----------



## Festplatte (26. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme Geschenke  Geburtstag FTW  xD





@Topic: Arkham City suchten!


----------



## Abufaso (26. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme Geschenke  Geburtstag FTW  xD



  



			
				Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic: Arkham City suchten!



Es läuft endlich? 

@T: gutes Wetter


----------



## Festplatte (26. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Es läuft endlich?



Windows neuinstalliert und sofort nachdem man das erste mal wieder den Desktop sieht, Batman installieren! 

@Topic: Batman läuft!


----------



## Jolly91 (26. August 2012)

18°C und es wird immer kälter. 

Und nicht 36°C und es wird immer heißer.


----------



## minti (28. August 2012)

ich schließe mich meinem vorredner an und sage auch das kühle wetter

und setzte noch was drauf
- ich hab bald geburtstag und dann gehts, dank vieler geschnke , hoffentlich mit meinem Casemod weiter


----------



## joraku (28. August 2012)

Ich ziehe am Samstag nach Mannheim um und ab Montag beginnt dann auch schon das Studium - ich freue mich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2012)

Neue Hardware ist da und jetzt nur noch die Zeit zum zusammenbauen finden


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2012)

Ich sitz grad am PC und hör so ein fiependes, pfeiffendes Geräusch und denke: "Oh *******, Spulenfiepen". Ich schaue in meinen PC, höre hin, stelle nichts fest. Dann seh Ich die Wasserflasche auf meinem Tisch und denke: "Ahhhh". Wasserflasche aufgedreht und siehe da: Kein Fiepen mehr


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2012)

Mjam, ich mag das Paulaner Oktoberfestbier; schmeckt im Original-Krug gleich nochmal besser.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. August 2012)

Das endlich mal, nach 18 Tagen das System steht, weil ich ja soviel durchmachte, und das Gehäuse nicht wo anders bestellte.

Am 10.8 bei Caseking eine Bestellung abgeschickt, und am 14.8 habe ich diese geändert, weil das Lian Li nicht verfügbar war, am 17.8 lieferten die mir ein defektes Corsair 650D, dann am 20.8 ein Lian Li A70FB, welches ursprünglich geplant war, bei DiTech bestellt, und am 23.8 bekommen, ich alles angeschlossen, verbaut und Kratzer endeckt, die kaum von mir entstanden sein können, weil dann würd das Board wohl nicht mehr laufen, einen 5cm langen Kratzer merkt man, und unten wär ich nie hingekommen, dort am 25.8 angerufen, und heute dem 28.8 kam der Austausch, wenigstens die Kratzer waren weg, bzw. kaum welche an sichtbaren Stellen, die Abstandshalter waren aber montiert, was komisch ist, den Lian Li montiert die eigentlich nicht, wobei das neu sein kann, bei der Serie. 

Als würde man denken, die schicken die ganze Zeit, gebrauchte Ware hin und her. 

Und zu guter letzt, gingen mir gestern beim säubern des Prolimatech Genesis die Wattestäbchen aus, und ich verwendete ein Taschentuch, dann glänzte es zwar schon schön, aber ich wollte nochmal mit dem Wattepad drüber gehen, und machte ca. 1cm von der oberen linken Ecke einen kleinen 2mm langen, 1mm breiten, und 0,5mm tiefen Kratzer rein, aber da sich die DIE sowieso in der mitte des HS befindet, wirkt sich das kaum auf die Temperatur aus. Also kann mir das mal egal sein, was mir da schon in den letzten 18 Tagen passierte.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. August 2012)

Mich freut es, dass die Kickstarter-Kampagne von den Planetary Annihilation schon nach nicht mal der Hälfte der Zeit fertig ist


----------



## Festplatte (31. August 2012)

In DayZ gerade einen Typen tot auf dem Boden liegen sehen: Der hatte ne AS50, die beste Sniper in DayZ, mit 5 Magazinen, ein Nachtsichtgerät, einen Entfernungsmesser, ein GPS und den größten Rucksack dabei!  Ihr glaubt garnicht wie ich mich grade freu!  Natürlich erstmal schnell abgehauen und irgendwo im Wald hingelegt und ausgeloggt. Jetzt warte ich auf nächsten Monat, dann kann ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen zocken!  Und die App geht wieder!  PS: Grade wieder DayZ gestartet und in den Rucksack geschaut: Der Typ hatte ein schweres MG dabei!  PPS: Und mit meiner neuen 7870 läuft DayZ endlich wunderbar flüssig!  EDIT: Vom Hacker gekillt!  PPPS: Und Half-Life: Black Mesa kommt in 11 Tagen raus!


----------



## GxGamer (3. September 2012)

Mein neues Arbeitsgerät  
Und morgen ist der Diesel dran


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2012)

Meine bestellte Asterix-Sammlung ist da


----------



## Re4dt (3. September 2012)

Morgen mit einem Kumpel nach Heidelberg gehen.  Schülerferienticket sei dank.*
Ehrlich gesagt war ich dort noch nie irgendwelche Tipps was man dort unbedingt einmal sehen muss? *


----------



## Festplatte (3. September 2012)

Half-Life: Black Mesa kommt bald raus!  Und ich hab endlich das geile Lied gefunden, nachdem ich gesucht habe!


----------



## Jolly91 (5. September 2012)

Ich hab am 10.8 bestellt, und weils nicht lieferbar war hab ich das gewünschte Gehäuse bei Caseking umbestellt, und das kam dann leider mit einem Fabrikationsfehler an, und ich durfte es dann zurückschicken und habe mein Lian Li A70FB von DiTech bestellt, und bei Caseking hab ich heute fürn bisschen Stress gesorgt, und schau hin, einmal anrufen, und schon kannst die von der Leitung arbeiten sehen. 

Und so langsam kann ich endlich mal mein X79 System genießen, auch wenns dumme Umwege gab, hät ich einen anderen Kühler genommen, oder hät ich das Gehäuse von wo anders aus bestellt, wär das gar nicht erst passiert, und ich könnts seit 17.8 genießen.


----------



## taks (6. September 2012)

lol?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2012)

Zam halt:
http://www.pcgames.de/bcommon/gfx/AgroZam_anim_klein.gif


----------



## AeroX (7. September 2012)

Erste Gesellengehalt


----------



## Pikus (7. September 2012)

Die Deathadder ist da  Saugut^^


----------



## Koyote (8. September 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit zum zocken


----------



## anderon (8. September 2012)

Mich freut grad riesig das des plugin an dem ich seit längerem schreib endlich mal funktioniert*.*


----------



## -angeldust- (8. September 2012)

dass nein erstef eigenvau bis jetzt funktioniert hat.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. September 2012)

Der Google Doodle zum 46. Geburtstag von Stark Trek, der mich schon heute Morgen zum lachen bewegt hat


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. September 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Der Google Doodle zum 46. Geburtstag von Stark Trek, der mich schon heute Morgen zum lachen bewegt hat


 
Ja mich auch. Ich hab mich aber auch gefragt, weshalb man damit nicht noch 4 Jahre wartet bis zum 50. Jubiläum.

Mich freut gerade was anderes: Bettina Wulff, die Frau unseres Ex-Armleuchter-Präsidenten hat Google und Günter Jauch verklagt, weil die von den Gerüchten um ihre angebliche Vergangenheit als Escort-Dame berichtet haben. Jetzt müssen zwar alles die Füße still halte, bis auf Google (k.A. wie Google darauf reagieren wird), aber durch diese ganzen Unterlassungsklagen hat sich jetzt ein Streisand-Effekt eingestellt. Jetzt glauben die meisten Leute wohl erst recht, dass sie früher mal als Escort-Dame gearbeitet hat, gerade weil sie sich so vehement gegen diese Gerüchte wehrt. 

Ich denke wenn nicht so viel an der Sache dran wäre, hätte sie sich ganz cool hingestellt und diese Gerüchte einfach dementiert. Wenn sie selbst weiß, dass nichts dran ist, wäre ihr doch egal was die Öffentlichkeit darüber denkt.


----------



## Fexzz (8. September 2012)

Level 40 bei GW2 geknackt! Und heut Abend schön feiern gehen :3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. September 2012)

Ich glaube ich brauche eine Freundin oder anderweitige Ablenkungen. Alle 2 Wochen haue ich ein elektronische Musik Mix raus. 
Anfang August - Eigener Hardstyle Mix

Mitte August - Lehrvideo zu einigen elektronischen Musikrichtungen Mix

Anfang September - Techno 90er/ 2000er Jahre Mix 

Hm ... aber ... *leider geil *


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mich freut gerade was anderes: Bettina Wulff, die Frau unseres Ex-Armleuchter-Präsidenten hat Google und Günter Jauch verklagt, weil die von den Gerüchten um ihre angebliche Vergangenheit als Escort-Dame berichtet haben. Jetzt müssen zwar alles die Füße still halte, bis auf Google (k.A. wie Google darauf reagieren wird), aber durch diese ganzen Unterlassungsklagen hat sich jetzt ein Streisand-Effekt eingestellt. Jetzt glauben die meisten Leute wohl erst recht, dass sie früher mal als Escort-Dame gearbeitet hat, gerade weil sie sich so vehement gegen diese Gerüchte wehrt.
> 
> Ich denke wenn nicht so viel an der Sache dran wäre, hätte sie sich ganz cool hingestellt und diese Gerüchte einfach dementiert. Wenn sie selbst weiß, dass nichts dran ist, wäre ihr doch egal was die Öffentlichkeit darüber denkt.


Viel schlimmer ist die Masse der gleichgeschalteten Dummkoepfe, die sie, ihren Mann und die ganze Schickeria Clique bewundert... weil dies ja schliesslich "Leistungstraeger" waeren!http://cyberlulz.net/LULZ/lulz-ballantinedad.png


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Dass es hier so schön nach Gras riecht


----------



## Abufaso (11. September 2012)

Morgen wieder kühler.


----------



## slider1987 (11. September 2012)

Habe feierabend^^


----------



## robbe (12. September 2012)

Freue mich über Beitrag Nr. 2000


----------



## Jolly91 (12. September 2012)

Seit knappen 4 Wochen wieder gut gelaunt, weil ich so langsam über das Missgeschick hinweg komme. Wenn einem das Schicksaal wegen einer Fehlentscheidung, nicht noch 3 Tage, bis Montag, warten zu können, bestraft, kann es schonmal aufs Gemüt schlagen, naja sowas wird so schnell nicht mehr vorkommen.

Ein 80€ Strafzettel wäre mir da lieber gewesen.

Ende gut, alles gut. Der Prolimatech Genesis hat halt einen Kratzer beim reinigen davon getragen, wie kann man nur auf die Idee kommen, am Ende noch mit einem Wattepad drüber zu gehen, wenns hart wird, kann schon was blödes vorkommen, wobei es Temperaturmäßig keine Auswirkung hat. Aber wenn´s nicht mehr ist, kann man damit Leben, zumal ich halt auch das jetzt da habe, was geplant war, nur über Umwege, und unnötiger Spesen.


----------



## ikealampe (13. September 2012)

Habe grad erfahren das ich bei dem Bequiet Gewinnspiel gewonnen hab! 
1x Be quiet silent wings 2   140x140 mm    ma schaun was ich mit einem anfangen kann.
Gar nicht mehr dran Gedacht dass das Gewinnspiel noch läuft.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. September 2012)

Glückwunsch. Ich hab bei der Liste meinen Namen endeckt, und den Anfangsbuchstaben vom Familiennamen, aber der verlief dann anders


----------



## Festplatte (13. September 2012)

Morgen Half-Life: Black Mesa suchten!


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

Das heute Freitag ist, und das WE schon winkend im Büro steht.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. September 2012)

Sim City 4 mit 2,2Mio Einwohnern, und das flüssig.


----------



## Festplatte (14. September 2012)

Half-Life: Black Mesa ist echt extrem brutal! Genau das richtige für mich!  Endlich kann ich es zocken!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. September 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Half-Life: Black Mesa ist echt extrem brutal! Genau das richtige für mich!  Endlich kann ich es zocken!



Glaub ich dir! Bei mir spuckt der Download -.-

Deshalb freuen ich mich erstmal nur, dass es erschienen ist *_*


----------



## Festplatte (16. September 2012)

Window-Seitenteil für mein Midgard II bestellt!  Gut, dass das Teil vom BitFenix Shinobi auch drauf passt!


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. September 2012)

Ca. 40°C bessere GPU Temp und ca. 30°C bessere Spawa und Vram Temps im Furmark!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. September 2012)

Das ausgeliehene 8800GTS SLI System läuft besser als erwartet


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

Das ich n günstiges SIII abgegriffen hab


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Das ich n günstiges SIII abgegriffen hab


 Günstig bitte in Anführungszeichen


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2012)

Das meine neue Graka heute verschickt wurde, da kann die alte bald weg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. September 2012)

Nachher BF3 mit einem 8800GTS SLI System testen *_*


----------



## Ion (17. September 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Nachher BF3 mit einem 8800GTS SLI System testen *_*


 Viel Spaß, da wird der VRAM nicht reichen 

@fred
Die Woche kommt mein Nexus 7


----------



## Jolly91 (17. September 2012)

Die blöde Caseking Werbung hab ich endlich mal abgeschaltet, hab dort zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt gekauft, als die Preise vom Ram und der CPU höher lagen, und ich so gut drauf war, und alles von dort holte, weil es auf den selben Preis kam. Und deren Gehäuse defekt ankam, letztenendes bin ich mit dem hier wohl eh zufriedener. ^^


----------



## Abufaso (18. September 2012)

1:0, na also!


----------



## iceman650 (18. September 2012)

2:1 für die Königsblauen, so muss das!
Am Wochenende noch die Bauern abfertigen, dann gehts rund!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. September 2012)

Heute ist Bergfest  Nur den Tag irgendwie rum bekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2012)

Endlich wieder zuhause, nach 2,5 Wochen im Krankenhaus...


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

Ist es zu glauben? 

Ich kann endlich wieder die Spannung meiner Asus HD 6870 DCII verändern. 

Bisher zwar nur mit dem komischen Asus Smart Doctor, aber immerhin gehts irgendwie. Jetzt muss nur noch Asus GPU Tweak laufen (hat alles mal funktioniert) und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

das mein Paket schon zu 20% bei mir ist.


----------



## RapToX (20. September 2012)

grade dirt showdown geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. September 2012)

...irgendwie per Zufall wieder auf n Klassiker von früher gestoßen

Wunderharke 5000 - YouTube


----------



## PAUI (21. September 2012)

das heute die erste Lieferung mit nem Fractal Design Define XL gekommen ist.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. September 2012)

Morgen mal einen Tag frei


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier


----------



## DarkBlue (22. September 2012)

Was *PlastiDip *doch für geiles Zeug ist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. September 2012)

> Wie zurück in eine feste Beziehung?  Das ist ja so als ob man Freiwillig zurück in die DDR will


Ich feier diese epische Unterhaltung gerade total


----------



## atzenfreak99 (25. September 2012)

Ich schliese mich meine vorredner an.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. September 2012)

Das mein autositz schon nach 20 sec schön warm ist...


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. September 2012)

Am Freitag keine Schule!


----------



## Festplatte (27. September 2012)

Morgen nur drei Stunden Schule!


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

Morgen bis 11 Uhr schlafen


----------



## Low (28. September 2012)

Ohja


----------



## Sharidan (28. September 2012)

Nexte Woche Urlaub


----------



## Low (28. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5rh7O4IDc0

Der Film wird ja sowas von geguckt


----------



## Festplatte (30. September 2012)

Gerade eine wichtige Datei gelöscht, aber das kostenlose Programm "Recuva" konnte sie wiederherstellen!


----------



## Bagster (30. September 2012)

Bei DayZ eine L85A2 mit Night-/Thermalscope.......! Wurde die dennoch tauschen, gegen eine M4 CCO SD...!


----------



## Festplatte (30. September 2012)

Bagster schrieb:
			
		

> Bei DayZ eine L85A2 mit Night-/Thermalscope.......! Wurde die dennoch tauschen, gegen eine M4 CCO SD...!



Hatte ich heute morgen noch, dann wurde ich von einem Hacker gekillt! 

@Topic: Neue CPU kommt morgen!


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. September 2012)

Meine selbstegebaute PWM Lüfterregelung mit Anlaufhilfe.


----------



## Festplatte (1. Oktober 2012)

Übertaktung funktioniert halbwegs!  EDIT: Oder auch nicht!


----------



## RapToX (1. Oktober 2012)

dass morgen schon der letzte arbeitstag der woche ist


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Oktober 2012)

Ein vom wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestags erstelltes Gutachten zur Abgeordnetenbestechung aus dem Jahre 2008, welches seitdem fuer den Poebel nicht einsehbar in den Stahlschrank wanderte, wurde nun geleakt.

PDF-Direktdownload.


----------



## Placebo (1. Oktober 2012)

Karte + T-Shirt zur Never Say Die! Tour heute angekommen


----------



## JC88 (2. Oktober 2012)

Gleich Tattoo-Termin


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

Heute noch arbeiten, dann WE! Morgen ist Feiertag und Do + Fr hab ich frei.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Oktober 2012)

Falscher Thread


----------



## Icedaft (2. Oktober 2012)

Mich freut es, das es Menschen gibt, denen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik auch im Internet nicht egal sind...

Sprachverfall durch EDV-Sprache


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2012)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Mich freut es, das es Menschen gibt, denen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik auch im Internet nicht egal sind...
> 
> Sprachverfall durch EDV-Sprache


 Ich fühle mich von deinem Lob mal spontan angesprochen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie einfach der Mensch doch gestrickt ist, Alkohol, Mischpult mit 2 Stereo Audioquellen, ne Lautstärke ab 80db ... oder wie es PCGH angeben würde 16 Sone, - Glücklich


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Oktober 2012)

Weil wir heute die erste Arbeit dieses Jahr raus bekommen haben und ich alle Punkte hab


----------



## Festplatte (3. Oktober 2012)

So schlecht ist Skype garnicht, wie ich immer gedacht habe!


----------



## Abufaso (4. Oktober 2012)

iOS 6 Update nach mehreren Stunden erfolgreich


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> iOS 6 Update nach mehreren Stunden erfolgreich


 Bei mir gings nur 30 min?


@topic: es hat aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## w47 (4. Oktober 2012)

freue mich grade über LANA DEL REY - RIDE


----------



## Abufaso (4. Oktober 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bei mir gings nur 30 min?



30 min + Fehlersuche & Fehlerbehebung von Fehler 1604 bei mir..


----------



## rtf (4. Oktober 2012)

Morgen spät hoch und trotzdem wieder früh zuhause zu sein


----------



## Festplatte (4. Oktober 2012)

Morgen erst zur Dritten!


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Morgen erst zur Dritten!


 
Morgen frei


----------



## iceman650 (5. Oktober 2012)

MS Dreamspark 
Alle keys auf Papier gedruckt ausfallsicher gespeichert und ich brauch denen 4 Jahre kein Geld mehr hinterherzuwerfen


----------



## Festplatte (5. Oktober 2012)

Thermalright Macho ist endlich da und gerade innerhalb von zwei Stunden eingebaut!


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2012)

Mir sind die Login-Daten fürs Onlinebanking wieder eingefallen 
Nach drei Fehlversuchen gestern ging die Freigabe durch die Bank aber zum Glück recht fix


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2012)

Heut Nacht endlich mal wieder feiern gehen. Geht ganz schön unter wenn man ne freundin hat


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2012)

Der DI-Thread mal wieder auf der Main:
Spannende Fotos aus der PCGH-Community: Großes Update mit genialen Werken

Und ich bin im Update mit 4 von meinen Konzertbildern dabei 
(Im Update sinds die 45 / 46 / 63 / 65)


----------



## Festplatte (6. Oktober 2012)

Windows-Bootlogo und Anmeldebildschirm-Hintergrund geändert!


----------



## Abufaso (7. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Windows-Bootlogo und Anmeldebildschirm-Hintergrund geändert!



Wie das? o.o

@T: Morgen ins stadion


----------



## Festplatte (7. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das? o.o



"Windows 7 Boot Updater" und "Windows 7 Logon Tweaker 1.5", beides geniale Programme! 

@Topic:

Morgen Sonntag!


----------



## Low (7. Oktober 2012)

Noch 2 Wochen dann gehts nach Barcelona CL Spiel 
Und eine Woche später nach Rügen 

Zeit geht leider nur sehr langsam rum


----------



## Festplatte (7. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit geht leider nur sehr langsam rum



Will auch!  Mein Sonntag ging derbe schnell rum!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2012)

Kramermarkt ist vorbei. Endlich wieder Ruhe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Oktober 2012)

Feeeeeernseeeeehen - geile Grafik  Sollte öfter mal wieder die Klotze anschmeißen.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Oktober 2012)

dafür ist der Content in der Glotze meist unterirdisch


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2012)

"Günstige" Spritpreise...
1,61€ für den Liter Super bei der Shell


----------



## RapToX (9. Oktober 2012)

heute mal mein agr-ventil zerlegt und gereinigt. unglaublich, dass sich bei der rußmenge überhaupt noch was bewegt hat 
na wenigstens läuft mein wägelchen jetzt wieder besser und eine neuanschaffug des ventils kann ich mir wohl auch sparen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Vorschlaghammer einen Scheitel ziehen...


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Oktober 2012)

Liege mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett und gucke auf unserem neuen Blu-ray Player abwechselnd Filme und YouTube Videos.

Wenigstens hat Amazon gestern schon geliefert (Hab am Sonntag bestellt), sonst wüsste ich nicht, was ich jetzt tuend sollte


----------



## anderon (10. Oktober 2012)

gute besserung

und zum thema:
am freitag geburtstag 
dann gibts nen neun pc


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Oktober 2012)

Der Handyakku ist lustig drauf, von 83% rauf auf 87%, und nun sind es schon 92%. Wohl gemerkt, das Handy befindet sich in keinerlei ladenden Zuständen


----------



## anderon (10. Oktober 2012)

je nachdem wie du des handy hällst 

is wie beim schulbus die alarmlampe wegen zu wenig kühlwasser leuchtet aber NUR in der kurve


----------



## Festplatte (11. Oktober 2012)

Das hier:
http://win7vista.com/index.php?topic=19826.0


----------



## computertod (11. Oktober 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Der Handyakku ist lustig drauf, von 83% rauf auf 87%, und nun sind es schon 92%. Wohl gemerkt, das Handy befindet sich in keinerlei ladenden Zuständen


 
kommt mir bekannt vor, geschieht meist so in den ersten 5 Minuten nachdem ichs vom Ladegerät abgesteckt hab^^


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. Oktober 2012)

Facebook funzt nicht mehr. 
Und freue mich gerade wie Freunde und Kollegen in Panik geraten.


----------



## Festplatte (11. Oktober 2012)

Das mein Logon-Screen jetzt total geil aussieht!  Mit dem "Windows 7 Logon Tweaker 1.5"!


----------



## Koyote (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe noch über 7 Stunden Filmmaterial auf meinem HDD Rekorder und die werden gleich mit nem Freund und ner Freundin von ihm reingezogen, bin gerade einfach viel zu energievoll zum pennen, da mache ich doch lieber durch, schlafe in den 3 Stunden Schule ein bisschen und dann gibts Ferien


----------



## joraku (11. Oktober 2012)

Haha, sehr lustig.

Ich habe mich auch gerade darüber geärgert. Da will man einmal am Tag wirklich etwas sinnvolles mit dem Teil machen und dann geht es nicht... 
Aber, es geht ja jetzt wieder - zum Glück, ich kenne einige die vor Panik gestorben wären wenn das bis Morgen so geblieben wäre. 

@T: CTF Workshop am WE.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2012)

Bestätigungsmail von CEWE erhalten.
Mein bestelltes Fotobuch ist unterwegs (freu)


----------



## beren2707 (12. Oktober 2012)

Habe es endlich geschafft, meine Samsung 830 128Gb auf die neue 256Gb zu kopieren. Das dafür gedachte und bei der SSD mitgelieferte Northon Ghost 15 hat in der Hinsicht komplett versagt. Nach zig Versuchen hab ichs gelassen und das altbewährte gParted benutzt. Copy - Paste - fertig! So muss das sein!


----------



## joraku (12. Oktober 2012)

Die alte 830 128er GB willst du nicht zufällig an mich verschenken. 

@T: Wochenende, tolles Programm!


----------



## beren2707 (13. Oktober 2012)

Nö, die steckt jetzt im alten System mit Athlon X2 5200+ und HD 4850. Die gestiegene Ansprechzeit und das Feeling sind echt atemberaubend. Schneller als die >1000€-Systeme der letzten Zeit, in denen ich die Käufer nicht zu einer SSD motivieren konnte. SS KM (= Selbst schuld - kein Mitleid). 
@Topic: Die >7000 CDs von Amazon in der "3 für 15€-Aktion" sind teilweise so gut...ich werde wohl mehrfach mitmachen müssen. Endlich mal wieder unbegrenzte .flac-Qualität für 5€ pro Album. Für all diejenigen, die grandiosen Metal (Motörhead, Black Sabbath, Jethro Tull etc.) in ihrer Sammlung haben möchten und nicht ihre evtl. vorhandenen LPs digitalisieren möchten....kaufen! Nebenbei sind auch ein paar echt gute Filmsoundtracks dabei.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Oktober 2012)

Mal einfach die klasse Musik genießen *__*


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

Nichts *_*


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Oktober 2012)

Das meine Kiste jetzt mit neuer Zündspule und n paar anderen Reperaturen endlich wieder läuft 
War zwar mit 60€ jetzt nicht billig aber hauptsache das Teil läuft wieder, heute erst mal n paar Runden drehen, Kälte hin oder her


----------



## beren2707 (14. Oktober 2012)

Das.  Damit ist die treibende Kräft, welche die Bildungspolitik in diesem Land an die Wand gefahren hat, wohl endgültig erledigt.

Edit: Vielen Dank, Klarostorix! Das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm...muss ich wohl noch einen weiteren Dreierpack ordern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Oktober 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das.  Damit ist die treibende Kräft, welche die Bildungspolitik in diesem Land an die Wand gefahren hat, wohl endgültig erledigt.


 Sign. 

Man sollte nur noch ein Amt bekommen, wenn man von diesem Themengebiet auch nachweislich wirklich Ahnung hat.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Oktober 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> @Topic: Die >7000 CDs von Amazon in der "3 für 15€-Aktion" sind teilweise so gut...ich werde wohl mehrfach mitmachen müssen. Endlich mal wieder unbegrenzte .flac-Qualität für 5€ pro Album. Für all diejenigen, die grandiosen Metal (Motörhead, Black Sabbath, Jethro Tull etc.) in ihrer Sammlung haben möchten und nicht ihre evtl. vorhandenen LPs digitalisieren möchten....kaufen! Nebenbei sind auch ein paar echt gute Filmsoundtracks dabei.


 Gut, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam machst  Ich kann dir von Alter Bridge das Album "Blackbird" in dieser Aktion empfehlen, ein absolutes Meisterwerk


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Oktober 2012)

Felix Baumgartner hat seinen Sprung gestanden, und Redbull´s Stratos Projekt ist geglückt! 

Edit: 16.10.2012

Gerade die CD gefunden, mit den Bildern von 2005, da waren welche aus 2003, laut Kamera.  Und auf der anderen CD war die eine Woche von 2006 und 2007 im Winter, wo wir Skifahren waren drauf! Von 2008 und 2009 gibts nichts. 

Ich könnte mich würgen, weil ende 2008 meine Trekstor 500gb Platte mit einem BSOD leb wohl sagte, die wurde einfach nicht mehr erkannt. Wie konnte ich da nur auf die Idee kommen, dachte wohl, ich könnte die mittels Schraubendreher beim Loch öffnen, ich kann da gar nicht´s beschädigt haben, weil ich es gleich gelassen habe, und dann startest die Kiste, und ich bekam einen BSOD und die Platte wurde nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Oktober 2012)

Endlich meinen Prolimatech Megahalems eingebaut, hab mit Lüffi auf niedrigster Stufe maximal 47 Grad


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2012)

Mein Fotobuch ist (endlich) da.
Hat fast zwei Wochen gedauert - aber es ist gut geworden


----------



## joraku (16. Oktober 2012)

Dead Space 2 und Spec Ops: The Line erstanden. Die Wintersemesterferien sind gerettet.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2012)

Das Schweden grad noch das 4:4 gemacht hat


----------



## Festplatte (16. Oktober 2012)

In DayZ eine Leiche gefunden mit einem Nachtsichtgerät, einem Entfernungsmesser, einer AS50 TWS, einer L85A2 AWS, einer G17 und einem Coyote-Rucksack!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Oktober 2012)

Gibt schon lustige Leute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zeitschriften müssen ja wirklich für den Po sein  BIOS übertakten, ... wie solln das gehen? Und vor allem was solls bringen? Laufen die UEFI Spiele bei MSI dann mit mehr FPS? Beim Motherboard verstehe ich das noch, die teuren OC High End Boards bieten da was, auch kann man ja die Taktraten von PCI/e anheben, aber ich glaube der meint das irgendwie doch anders.


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2012)

Ubuntu läuft erfolgreich neben Windows 7 auf dem Netbook.
Ääh, oder besser Windows 7 wird jetzt neben Linux laufen.


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2012)

Motorradschein bestanden


----------



## Aqua0 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ich Urlaub habe


----------



## Mendix (17. Oktober 2012)

Razer Orca 
Einfach geil die Teile


----------



## Koyote (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig müde. Die Ferien nutze ich richtig aus und verpenne Sie nicht.


----------



## Low (18. Oktober 2012)

Schande !


----------



## Festplatte (18. Oktober 2012)

Blacklight: Retribution ist geil!


----------



## Abufaso (18. Oktober 2012)

Neue Fahrradteile sind da


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Oktober 2012)

Gleich Feierabend


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wochenende!


----------



## Fexzz (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab nen BetaKey für Planetside 2 :o Nur einmal stumpf auf deren Twitter-Channel geschrieben und shoop-dawuup: Beta Key! :'D


----------



## the_pierced (19. Oktober 2012)

Heute endlich mein neues Auto abgeholt . Macht endlich wieder richtig spass herumzufahren.


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2012)

Endlich mal nach München  3 Tage und dann neues Auto holen


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2012)

Aqua0 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich Urlaub habe



Same here...

Nächste Woche frei (freu)
Und im Radio läuft nächste Woche von Mo bis Fr ne riesen Hitparade.
Da kommen als Sahnestückchen die man sonst nie im Radio hört.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> same here...
> 
> Nächste woche frei (freu)
> und im radio läuft nächste woche von mo bis fr ne riesen hitparade.
> Da kommen als sahnestückchen die man sonst nie im radio hört.



swr1?


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> swr1?



100 Punkte


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> 100 Punkte



Und der Sieger iiiiiist.... Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Abufaso (20. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Sieger iiiiiist.... Stairway to Heaven



Was echt? Schon wieder?


----------



## Koyote (21. Oktober 2012)

Meine Akkus fürn Controller sind wieder geladen


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was echt? Schon wieder?



Das wissen wir nächsten Freitag.
Aber man muss kein Wahrsager sein um die Aussage zu treffen...


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das wissen wir nächsten Freitag.
> Aber man muss kein Wahrsager sein um die Aussage zu treffen...


 War ja die letzten gefühlt 200 Jahre auch shcon so


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> War ja die letzten gefühlt 200 Jahre auch shcon so



Wobei ich hoffe, dass Queens 'Bohemian Rhapsody' mal LeZep vom Thron stößt


----------



## watercooled (22. Oktober 2012)

Wird zu 99% nicht passieren


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wird zu 99% nicht passieren


 Da würde ich meine GTX 670 drauf verwetten


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2012)

Cinnamon 2D


----------



## Koyote (24. Oktober 2012)

Das man doch immer mal wieder ein Video im netz findet, dass einen richtig zum lachen bringt Abschiedsgruß an meinen Ex - YouTube


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Dass Dortmund Real ebenbürtig ist


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2012)

Das mein i5 morgen kommt


----------



## ViP94 (24. Oktober 2012)

Dass ich morgen nach 2 Wochen studieren mal wieder nach Hause fahren kann und die alten Nasen wieder sehe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2012)

Der BvB liegt 2:1 gegen Real vorn


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Der BvB liegt 2:1 gegen Real vorn



 So muss das 
Hoffentlich halten die das.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2012)

Das meine Neue Hardware im Gehäuse ist und läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> So muss das
> Hoffentlich halten die das.



Und das haben sie!


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Und das haben sie!



Real zerstört!


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2012)

Starker BVB besiegt Real Madrid-Champions League - Fußball - sportschau.de


----------



## xnotnax (24. Oktober 2012)

Hier drauf =D
<a href="http://s1275.beta.photobucket.com/user/punkerlord/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y460/punkerlord/9_m.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## Koyote (25. Oktober 2012)

OMG, ich habe gerade in FIFA 13 die 1. Liga gespielt und dieses Gratis Pack bekommen. Dann habe ich ernsthaft NEYMAR GEZOGEN OMG


----------



## Abufaso (26. Oktober 2012)

Neues iTunes Skin, sieht jetzt ganz schwarz aus


----------



## iceman650 (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ab 7 Uhr ab in Richtung Gelsenkirchen, 15:30 dann S04 gegen FCN. 
Beste Leben
Nach den Zecken und Arsenal sind jetzt unsere Freunde vom Club (sorry ) dran


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2012)

heute-show vs. CSU


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein neuer i5 samt Board liegt schon neben mir, mal schaun wann ich zum Umbau komme


----------



## kress (26. Oktober 2012)

Heute ne Vertex 4 512gb geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2012)

na dann kanns ja losgehen


----------



## target2804 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich freu mich weil ich am 31.10 in der Allianz arena neben Mario Gomez sitze^^


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2012)

feine Sache


----------



## target2804 (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Karte auf den Business seats an der Mittellinie hat mich auch 150euro gekostet^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

150 Taler um neben ner Hupfdohle zu hocken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wochenende + 1Std Gratis


----------



## target2804 (27. Oktober 2012)

1 Wochenende München, attraktiver einseitiger Fußball. Das ist es mir wert


----------



## Festplatte (28. Oktober 2012)

PCGH-App geht wieder!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

Ferien und Thomann


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH-App geht wieder!



Ich feiere das grade auch extrem hart.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2012)

Erste Saisonpleite für die Bayern


----------



## Festplatte (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Halloween-Event in Team Fortress 2 ist so episch und ich hab endlich ein Item, dass ich schon ewig gesucht habe!


----------



## iceman650 (29. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> 1 Wochenende München, attraktiver einseitiger Fußball. Das ist es mir wert


 
*lol*
Ja, das freut mich


----------



## Festplatte (29. Oktober 2012)

Bald ein Samsung Galaxy S3!


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Bald ein Samsung Galaxy S3!



Schau dir mal das neue Nexus 4 an. Das wischt mit dem S3 den Boden


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich.



Danke, das hab ich auch grade gedacht! 

@Topic: Ich bin müde, kann aber nicht schlafen!


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.


 Doch wirklich. Wenn das Teil noch in ner 32GB Version und am besten in weiß kommt fliegt mein SIII nach ziemlich genau 2 Monaten wieder.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2012)

Gerade lecker gegessen


----------



## joraku (30. Oktober 2012)

Sehr langes Wochenende in Aussicht!


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Halloween ist!  Bei Steam gibt es echt geile Angebote und das Halloween-Special bei TF2 ist auch total geil!


----------



## Falk (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend übergabe unserer neuen Wohnung in München - recht schwer, hier etwas vernünftiges zu finden, aber es ist hoffentlich gelungen...


----------



## Mewtos (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Buchhalter ist am Ende des Monats zu einer ungeöhnlichen Zeit ins Büro gekommen...Ihr wisst was das bedeutet?    

KOHLE!!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Oktober 2012)

Graka zum 2. Mal verkauft, hoffe der Käufer zahlt nun und Gehalt bekommen


----------



## ZET (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute wird gefeiert bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2012)

HWV hat geliefert:

4. P9X79 Deluxe, 2. 3930k, 3. HD7970 mal sehen obs diesmal hält


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2012)

Heute hat das mit den Paketdiensten tatsächlich mal gut geklappt.
Zum einen waren DHL wie UPS schon da, zum anderen haben die wirklich alles gebracht, selbst eine Amazon Bestellung von gestern Mittag.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2012)

Project Cars: Lizenzabkommen mit Porsche-Tuner Ruf


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. November 2012)

In ner Stunde endlich wieder daheim


----------



## paco.g (2. November 2012)

In 9 Min. Feierabend und heute abend ein schönes Pokerturnier mit 21 Leuten  Drückt mir die Daumen das ich gewinne.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. November 2012)

FX-8350 und Samsung 830 SSD möchten verbaut werden, wenn die Post heute kommt


----------



## moe (3. November 2012)

Immer wieder fazinierend wie gut Wasser schmecken kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2012)

Neue Graka eingebaut ( XFX 7970 GHz )


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

Das Spiel "Lone Survivor"!


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

Saugute Doku. über Joy Division gerade auf Arte


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. November 2012)

Dass ich heute eine Italienerin gevö..gelt habe.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2012)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Dass ich heute eine Italienerin gevö..gelt habe.


 
Die Maße waren bestimmt 90-60-90 - und das andere Bein auch


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2012)

Stronghold: Spiele-Besitzer erhalten kostenlos HD-Patch


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Stronghold: Spiele-Besitzer erhalten kostenlos HD-Patch


 
Geht bei mir nicht 

Dass der BVB mit 2:1 gegen Real führt


----------



## Festplatte (7. November 2012)

"The Walking Dead - Book One" ist grade angekommen!


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2012)

ASUS ROG CAMP am Samstag

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. November 2012)

Hab's endlich geschafft, meine XBox 360 über den PC ans Internet zu klemmen  (die Firewall hatte wohl was dagegen... manchmal ist die wirklich ein bisschen streng )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Stronghold: Spiele-Besitzer erhalten kostenlos HD-Patch


 
Muss ich ausprobieren 
Stronghold hab ich früher immer gespielt und sehr oft per LAN. Gleich wieder installieren 

@ Topic: Heute günstig getankt.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

Gestern noch nen ganz "humanen" (das tut weh das zu sagen wenn man die Preise von vor 10 Jahren noch kennt  ) Spritpreis gehabt und vollgetankt
1,579€/l für Super bei ner SHELL-Tanke


----------



## Klarostorix (8. November 2012)

heute Geburtstag


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> heute Geburtstag


 
 sag ich da mal


----------



## Klarostorix (8. November 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## zockerlein (8. November 2012)

Alles Gute 

<<<das video grad in 10 sek. (anstatt in 3h ) hochgeladen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHM_0GiPf20&feature=vmdshb


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gestern noch nen ganz "humanen" (das tut weh das zu sagen wenn man die Preise von vor 10 Jahren noch kennt  ) Spritpreis gehabt und vollgetankt
> 1,579€/l für Super bei ner SHELL-Tanke



1,499€/l letzte Woche bei Esso!  Und ja, für Super!


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. November 2012)

Halo 4 Limited Editon da


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

Wochenende!


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2012)

Mich freut gerade total, dass für meinen Camcorder endlich das tolle externe Mikrofon von Sennheiser ankommen wird. Laut UPS Sendungsverfolgung wird es heute da sein. Dann kann ich endlich mit dem Lesertest anfangen.


----------



## Festplatte (9. November 2012)

Dass GMOD 13 Steam-Workshop-Unterstützung hat!


----------



## xnotnax (10. November 2012)

Ich freue mich dieses PC-Gehäuse hier gesehen zu haben.
SuperMicro SuperChassis Big Tower E-ATX (1400W Netzteil)
Auch wenn ich es mir nie leisten könnte geschweige denn es mit Hardware zu füllen.  Haltet mich ruhig für verrückt aber so was schönes hab nich noch nie gesehen.

PS: Dies war keine Werbung XD


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. November 2012)

Schön hässlich das Teil und aktuell ist auch was anderes


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. November 2012)

Es ist sehr sehr sehr hässlich...
Aber hat viiiiiel Platz


----------



## JC88 (11. November 2012)

Grad ausm Kino zurück. Skyfall ist wirklich gut, empfehlenswerter Bond-Film!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. November 2012)

Morgen frei  Mal seit Wochen ein langes Wochenende, kann man nach über 2160km (von Sonntagabend bis Freitagabend) gut und gerne gebrauchen


----------



## Festplatte (11. November 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen frei  Mal seit Wochen ein langes Wochenende, kann man nach über 2160km (von Sonntagabend bis Freitagabend) gut und gerne gebrauchen



Will auch! 

@Topic: Nichts! Das ist ja das schlimme!


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. November 2012)

Seit langem mal wieder ne Verabredung am Wochenende


----------



## Klarostorix (12. November 2012)

Heute meine erste Stunde E-Gitarre


----------



## Fexzz (12. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Heute meine erste Stunde E-Gitarre


 
Hätt ich auch Bock drauf, aber Unterricht sitzt als Azubi so Geldtechnisch garnicht drin =/


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. November 2012)

Heute Entfallen von 8 Stunden die letzten 4.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Hätt ich auch Bock drauf, aber Unterricht sitzt als Azubi so Geldtechnisch garnicht drin =/


 
Habs zum Geburtstag bekommen


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Mein Paket von dbilas ist endlich angekommen^^


----------



## Iceheart33 (13. November 2012)

Die Schwester meiner Katze ist wieder da .


----------



## JC88 (13. November 2012)

Freut mich!


----------



## Painkiller (13. November 2012)

Heute kam Gehalt + Weihnachtsgeld! 

Vllt. wandert ja bald eine HD7970 in meinen PC.  
Wobei die HD5870 immer noch rennt wie Sau!


----------



## Iceheart33 (13. November 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Freut mich!



Danke sehr.



<> schrieb:


> Heute kam Gehalt + Weihnachtsgeld!
> 
> Vllt. wandert ja bald eine HD7970 in meinen PC.
> Wobei die HD5870 immer noch rennt wie Sau!



Mußt du dir halt überlegen ob du eine neue Grafikkarte wirklich bauchst. Wenn die HD5870 noch rennt, behalte sie doch enfach so lange bis sie wirklich unter der Last abbricht. Ich habe auch schon mehrfach überlegt meine HD6870 zu ersetzen, aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

@topic: der Nebel draußen, ich mag Nebel.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2012)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner Katze ist wieder da .


 Sollte das nicht "Die Katze meiner Schwester" heißen?


----------



## Iceheart33 (14. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht "Die Katze meiner Schwester" heißen?



Sollte es nicht. Ich habe eine Katze, diese hat eine (Zwillings)Schwester. Diese war letzte Woche weg, ist aber jetzt wieder da.
Ich wußte mich nicht anders auszudrücken da die andere Katze, bis auf die Nase, genauso aussieht wie meine Katze.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. November 2012)

Achso


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2012)

Jetzt mit 8 Threads unterwegs.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. November 2012)

Was man alles so noch im Schrank findet ist manchmal nicht schlecht, ganze 100 mhz

Intel Mobile Pentium 100 - A80502100


----------



## Festplatte (14. November 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Was man alles so noch im Schrank findet ist manchmal nicht schlecht, ganze 100 mhz
> 
> Intel Mobile Pentium 100 - A80502100



Süß! 

@Topic: South Park!


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. November 2012)

Das Firefox Add-On: xmarks 

(Wer auch immer das hier mal irgendwo empfohlen hat, danke.  )


----------



## Festplatte (15. November 2012)

Das extrem geile Windows-Theme mit dem Namen "Dream"! Sieht so gut aus!  http://giannisgx89.deviantart.com/art/Dream-for-Win7-206868802




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (15. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Das extrem geile Windows-Theme mit dem Namen "Dream"! Sieht so gut aus! *** for Win7 by ~giannisgx89 on deviantART[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht schnicke aus #

@topic ich habe wieder Internet.


----------



## Low (15. November 2012)

Erste Uni Perle klar gemacht


----------



## Festplatte (15. November 2012)

Das hier: https://youtube.com/watch?feature=g-u-u&v=W5rJR34RLCM  Sehr schön und praktisch!  Und ich hab grade die App Tapatalk entdeckt!


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2012)

Freitag! --> Wochenende!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. November 2012)

Mittagspause


----------



## Iceheart33 (16. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Erste Uni Perle klar gemacht



Hat es sich gelohnt ?

@topic: eine Werkstatt macht die Autoreparatur doch günstiger als A.T.U. oder Pitstop.


----------



## Low (16. November 2012)

Iceheart33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es sich gelohnt ?



Klar


----------



## Abufaso (16. November 2012)

Wochenende


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Das extrem geile Windows-Theme mit dem Namen "Dream"! Sieht so gut aus! *** for Win7 by ~giannisgx89 on deviantART[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice, auch direkt mal gezogen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## moe (16. November 2012)

Das Bier wird aufm Balkon schnell kalt als im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Nice, auch direkt mal gezogen. Danke für den Tipp!


 
Klar doch!  Ich hab mir auch gerade noch einen Alternativen Start Button runtergeladen, sieht auch sehr gut aus! 

@Topic:  Der beste Skyrim-Mod aller Zeiten mit dem Namen "Mountain Crest"!  Damit hat man sein eigenes riesiges Haus an einem Berghang mit extrem geiler Aussicht!  Gibt's im Workshop!


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2012)

Champions League, 5. Spieltag - Borussia Dortmund viel zu stark für Amsterdam


----------



## Abufaso (21. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> Champions League, 5. Spieltag - Borussia Dortmund viel zu stark für Amsterdam



F**k yeah! Ajax zerstört


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. November 2012)

Conan The Barbarian Ultimate Soundtrack.



> Thirty years after the release of John Milius’  Conan The  Barbarian, Intrada Records will announce next Tuesday an  ultimate  edition of Basil Poledouris’ most famous score. UnderScores  invites you  to discover the content of the upcoming three CDs and to listen to  three exclusive audio clips from this new release, courtesy of Intrada.  (...)
> 
> The album will be released on the Intrada website on Tuesday, November 27.
> 
> ...


PRAISE CROM!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Ausdruck in den himmelblauen Augen dieser Schneeleopardin irgendwo im Himalaja.


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2012)

Alternate hat meine RMA wegen dem defekten Corsair-RAM schnell durchlaufen lassen und ich hatte heute das Austauschkit in der Post.
Jetzt sind die 16Gig wieder komplett


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2012)

Ich glaube zwar noch nicht wirklich fest daran, aber irgendwie habe ich seit heute (Freitag) bis Mittwoch frei. (Und Montag bis Mittwoch sogar bezahltes frei, da die Firma wo ich arbeiten sollte mal kurzerhand die Arbeiter um gewürfelt haben )


----------



## Festplatte (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Mein GMOD-Server funktioniert endlich!


----------



## Abufaso (23. November 2012)

Erfolgreich alten Monitor in der Bucht losgeworden


----------



## Festplatte (24. November 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Steam-Gruppe endlich fertig! Wer will, kann gerne beitreten!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2012)

Meine Dell Webcam im Laptop ist gar nicht defekt. Sie brauch um ein Bild anzuzeigen nur einen sehr starken Lichtreiz (Blitzlicht, Taschenlampe, Handydisplay, ...), danach funktioniert Sie einwandfrei


----------



## Delusa (24. November 2012)

Was mich freut ich kann jetzt für 1100€ pc sachen einkaufen, kauf aber nur ein neues bret, cpu, graka, küler für die graka, weisen lack datenträger und 12 lüfter


----------



## target2804 (24. November 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich freut ich kann jetzt für 1100€ pc sachen einkaufen, kauf aber nur ein neues bret, cpu, graka, küler für die graka, weisen lack datenträger und 12 lüfter



12 Lüfter sind so unnötig. Mich freut dein Post, denn ich konnte schoen drüber lachen^^


----------



## Delusa (24. November 2012)

Ach komm targer die xigmatek lüfter bekomm ich nicht weis.


----------



## target2804 (25. November 2012)

Delusa schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm targer die xigmatek lüfter bekomm ich nicht weis.



Was??


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2012)

Ich musste gerade so ablachen in Borderlands 2,
ich schieße eine Horde Banditen in einer großen Explosion nieder, da heult der Claptrap los 





> Was habe ich getan? Das waren Menschen, sie hatten Familien, Frau und Kinder


  Kurz drauf, der Claptrap lacht 





> Ach, war nur ein Witz, scheiß auf diese Typen


----------



## ATB (25. November 2012)

Mein neues Autoradio mit DAB+


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2012)

Das F1 Rennen geht grad richtig gut los und Vettel auf dem letzten Platz


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. November 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Was mich freut ich kann jetzt für 1100€ pc sachen einkaufen, kauf aber nur ein neues bret, cpu, graka, küler für die graka, weisen lack datenträger und 12 lüfter


 
Kauf dir von dem Geld lieber nen Duden.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

Vettel zum dritten Mal Weltmeister


----------



## RedBrain (25. November 2012)

VÄTTEL 

WM Hattrick! Man! Was für ein unglaubliches Rennen!


----------



## Klarostorix (25. November 2012)

200€ zur heutigen Geburtstagsfeier bekommen


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. November 2012)

Ich freue mich immer noch über das spannendste rennen seit langem, was in interlagos aber nicht neues ist 
So viele Entscheidungen in einem einzigen rennen, WOW 
Jetzt heißt es leider wieder warten bis märz, aber bis dahin kommen noch andere tolle ereignisse wie z.B. die Darts WM


----------



## target2804 (25. November 2012)

Phil Taylor dabei?


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. November 2012)

klar was denkst du denn  Aber James Wade machts dieses jahr  oder van gerwen ^^


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2012)

Theres only ohne....PHIL TAYLOR, theres only one.... *sing*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2012)

Endlich einen Gigabitrouter in meinem Zimmer


----------



## moe (26. November 2012)

GameOne. Die Sendung wird immer schlechter, aber Beef ist immer noch top.


----------



## thysol (27. November 2012)

Damit macht zocken spass.


----------



## Abufaso (27. November 2012)

Wtf ..Da zieh ich auch hin


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. November 2012)

Pixelschubser da + nach Monate langem nichts tun von beiden Seiten Beziehung undso


----------



## Low (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker


----------



## MrRazer (28. November 2012)

Mein highlight ist : Das Tablet meines Vater's hat 1 Terabyte. Zitat von nem 12 Jährigen neben mir.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

MrRazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein highlight ist : Das Tablet meines Vater's hat 1 Terabyte. Zitat von nem 12 Jährigen neben mir.



Wo soll erst denn sonst BF3 installieren? 

Endlich ist meine Nase wieder frei!


----------



## Klarostorix (28. November 2012)

Meine SSD ist heute angekommen - nur bin ich selber noch nicht zuhause


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. November 2012)

WAS EIN UNGLAUBLICHES ERLEBNIS! Meine Fresse war das geil, ich bin immernoch total aufgedreht und kann es garnicht erwarten dass die Jungs und Mädels wieder kommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2012)

Wochenende, nur 15h diese Woche gearbeitet, aber bekomme 35h geschrieben


----------



## Festplatte (1. Dezember 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Damit macht zocken spass.


 
 Will auch! 

@Topic: Deus Ex: HR für 5€ im Steam-Sale!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crom verachtet Schwaechlinge!


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2012)

Freue mich auf mein neues System


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe heute nur 4 Stunden, von 4:30 bis 8:30 Uhr geschlafen, aber der Ausstoß mit den 80Kg @ 76,3Kg war drin.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (2. Dezember 2012)

Das ich am Mittwoch meine Schriftliche Prüfung schreibe und meine Neue Bestellung für'n PC nächste Woche kommt


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist das nicht nice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (3. Dezember 2012)

Am 13. Dezember ist es soweit


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Goosebumps - nothing but goosebumps.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Dezember 2012)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/45784191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da koennte ich ewig zusehen! 
Von  der wuerde ich mich verpruegeln lassen! Jeden Morgen eine Tracht  Pruegel, wenn ich maule und keinen Bock auf Waldlauf vor Dusche und  Fruehstueck habe! Yay!


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2012)

Meine Amazon-Bestellung ist da.
Queen, Led Zeppelin, Volbeat, Katzenjammer...

Die Woche wird musikmäßig gut weiter gehen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Dezember 2012)

Neue SSD ist da und mein Skyline


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Neue SSD ist da und mein Skyline


 
Skyline, also so nen Ding mit vier Rädern 


Endlich wieder Neuschnee


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Dezember 2012)

Dass nun auf "meiner" Etage endlich auch n Holzofen steht mit gemütlichen 7 kW, und ich nun auch abends ne schön warme bude habe wenn ich es will (Die zentralheizung heizt eig nur wenn ich beim schaffen bin, sinnlos eig) 
Und damit lässt sich die Winter/Weihnachtszeit super verbringen, mit Darts-WM im TV, schönes Bier und Kaminfeuer


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Neue SSD ist da und mein Skyline



Welcher Maßstab oder en richtiger zum reinsitzen??


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Skyline, also so nen Ding mit vier Rädern
> Genau, so ein Teil. Ist en R34ger sogar


 


der_yappi schrieb:


> Welcher Maßstab oder en richtiger zum reinsitzen??


 
Wenn ich im Maßstab 1:18 wäre, könnte ich mich da sogar reinsitzen xD
Einen echten R34 könnte ich mir zwar Kaufen, nur ich kann den Unterhalt mit allem drum und dran nicht leisten


----------



## watercooled (4. Dezember 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Maßstab 1:18 wäre, könnte ich mich da sogar reinsitzen xD
> Einen echten R34 könnte ich mir zwar Kaufen, nur ich kann den Unterhalt mit allem drum und dran nicht leisten



Wir alle 

Morgen zur zweiten


----------



## Festplatte (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist so ein geiles Spiel!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Wir alle



Dann müssen wir halt nur gut verdienen, dann klappt da schon! 



Festplatte schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist so ein geiles Spiel!


 
Ojaa, habs grad zum ersten mal durch gespielt und bin begeistert! Klasse Story!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist so ein geiles Spiel!


Dem stimme ich zu! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir halt nur gut verdienen, dann klappt da schon!



Sag das mal meinem Jefe...


----------



## ATB (5. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuer Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sag das mal meinem Jefe...



Jefe?


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2012)

Chef  

Mich freuts das es mal nicht regnet und ich heute das Haus bisschen schmücken kann


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Chef



Achso^^
Mich freut, dass mein chef auf ner Besprechung ist und ich mein leben chillen grad kann^^


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2012)

Bäckerleckerein gratis von Cheffe.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gerade Deus Ex: Human Revolution durchgespielt. So ein geiles Spiel hab ich seit langem nicht mehr gespielt!


----------



## Abufaso (5. Dezember 2012)

Ein wahrlich herrliches Stück Schokolade das hier vor mir liegt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2012)

Das freut mich grade: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wurde der Counter durch rücksichtsloses Drücken des gefällt mir-Buttons schon weitergetrieben ^^


----------



## wearntear (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Gehe heute Abend zu ein Gratis Live Konzert - wird voll cool weil die Location - CLASH - hammer ist!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Dezember 2012)

Meine neuen Wintersachen sind da *_* Also neue Winterjacke, zwei neue Hoody´s, ein paar Handschuhe und ne neue Mütze


----------



## Sharidan (5. Dezember 2012)

Das man selbst in der heutigen Zeit noch von einem großen Konzern überrascht werden kann.
PayPal hat zumindest vom Kundenservice her bei mir nen dicken fetten Plus Punkt gesammelt. 
Überraschend Angerufen zu werden ist wirklich mal etwas sehr Positives


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ich demnächst mal meinen Schreibtisch schön umbaue!  Den geilsten Schreibtisch ever kann man übrigends hier sehen!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lD60pHHWUU&list=FLai_Tr0vh9FM1MQqCGgwCWw&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Low (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Schnee bei uns aufem Festplatz. Das heißt, nachher noch driften gehen xD


----------



## Low (9. Dezember 2012)

Dark Souls 2
Dark Souls 2 Trailer - VGA 2012 - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt den RPG Maker VX Ace nun auf Steam 
Endlich ne einfache Art den zu kaufen, jetzt fehlt nur das Geld dafür


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2012)

Gleich Konzert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2012)

Das meine Neue Uhr angekommen ist


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2012)

Unsere Laborratte hat mir gerade eine Kiste Trockeneis in die Hand gedrückt 

5 Kilo for Free


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Unsere Laborratte hat mir gerade eine Kiste Trockeneis in die Hand gedrückt
> 
> 5 Kilo for Free



Dann lass uns wissen, was du drauf machst


----------



## thysol (13. Dezember 2012)

Morgen letzter Tag im Semester. Danach Ferien bis zum 14. Januar.  Leider haben wir aber einen Haufen Arbeit zu erledigen während den Ferien.


----------



## Low (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin bin auf der Titelseite meines Fitnessstudios


----------



## GreatDay (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich, weil meine Steamspiele eine eigene 250GiB Samsung 840iger SSD zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen.

Bin ich nicht nett?


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Dezember 2012)

Dass die Darts WM gestern endlich wieder startete  Endlich mal wieder was gescheites im TV, und gerade jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dass die Darts WM gestern endlich wieder startete  Endlich mal wieder was gescheites im TV, und gerade jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit



Same here 

Das ich endlich mal wieder beim Frisör bin


----------



## Delusa (15. Dezember 2012)

Meine 2 monate urlaup


----------



## Festplatte (17. Dezember 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Meine 2 monate urlaup


 


@Topic: Drei neue Mitglieder im Clan!


----------



## AeroX (18. Dezember 2012)

Freitag endlich Urlaub


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Freitag endlich Urlaub



Me too! :0)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Dezember 2012)

- nur noch eineinhalb Tage Schule
- alle Geschenke sind besorgt
- die HDD für meinen Retrorechner ist da und...
- ...mein Päckchen aus Japan auch (und das ohne dass der Zoll noch Geld von mir wollte  )


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Was kam denn aus Fernost?


----------



## joraku (19. Dezember 2012)

Yeah, endlich Semesterferien und Far Cry 3 ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2012)

Bald Weihnachten, hoffentlich kommt Anno 2070 Tiefsee, wenn ja:

Ferien + 2 Freunde + Anno = wollt ihr nicht wissen .


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen noch 2h Sport + 2h Filmgucken und dann sind erstmal Ferien.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt noch Mathe Klausur zurück und dann Ferien!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2012)

So Zeltdach ist gewaschen, damit sind die Wasserspiele für die nächstem Monate offiziell beendet, und nur noch ein 1 Arbeitstag bis zum Fichtenfest


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Götze Show!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was kam denn aus Fernost?


 
Eine schöne Kingdom Hearts Final Mix Platinum Limited Edition mit vollständigem zubehör, das aussieht wie neu (und teilweise sogar noch originalverpackt ist)


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2012)

Noch 3 Stunden Schule, dann wird gezockt und iwan fahr ich dann in den skiurlaub


----------



## pain_suckz (21. Dezember 2012)

Heute morgen aufgestanden, Welt noch da !


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> Heute morgen aufgestanden, Welt noch da !



Der Tag ist auch irgendwie noch nicht rum. Zeit zum sterben ist noch genug


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Ferien haben begonnen.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Freitag und die nächsten paar Tage mal so richtig reinfuttern ^^


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Dezember 2012)

Für mich beginnen in 10min. die "Weihnachtsferien" (2 Wochen), das ist heute als Angestellter einer Firma so geil wie damals die Sommerferien in der Schule. 
Dann ist endlich mehr Zeit da für Far Cry 3, Hitman, PES 2013, und alle anderen Games die ich noch durchzocken muss.


----------



## Ion (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich gerade über die Musik dieses Spiels:
Play Continuity, a free online game on Kongregate

Ich liebe so Musik


----------



## beren2707 (22. Dezember 2012)

Darksiders 1 macht mit HBAO sowie SSAA per RadeonPro echt was her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Scheißwetter und ich habe keinen Winterdienst


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2012)

Gratis Internetz dank Whispernet.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Dezember 2012)

Gleich gehts Motorrad fahren xD Wir haben es 15° Dausen


----------



## computertod (24. Dezember 2012)

ich hab grad mit meiner neuen auch noch ne Runde gedreht


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Marcusi (24. Dezember 2012)

Feiertagszuschlag...


----------



## Festplatte (25. Dezember 2012)

Mein S3!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuer i5 3570k


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2012)

Neue Uhr


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

vanillekipferl.


----------



## Festplatte (26. Dezember 2012)

Endlich hab ich die 1K!


----------



## Abufaso (26. Dezember 2012)

^ Glückwunsch   

Ferien.. immer noch


----------



## Sraw (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe Urlaub


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2012)

Heute isses so weit, heute bekomm ich (hoffentlich) mein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

mein geschenk! selbstgestrickte socken von oma, yuhuu!


----------



## JC88 (26. Dezember 2012)

Das kann ich toppen: Einen hübschen Klopapierständer


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: Einen hübschen Klopapierständer



Haa! Du hast Ständer gesagt! 

Ich freue mich über mein frisch geputztes Bad!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Dezember 2012)

Sony CX570E .

Qualität ist ziemlich gut, konnte heute sogar bei strahlendem Sonnenschein testen!


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2012)

Auf meinem Smartphone läuft endlich Android 4.0


----------



## Festplatte (29. Dezember 2012)

Und auf meinem endlich 4.1.2!


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

2000 Posts


----------



## Festplatte (30. Dezember 2012)

Die "Intelligentes Drehen"-Funktion in Android 4.1.2!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Dezember 2012)

Oma ermahnt meinen Onkel, er soll mich nicht mit seinen leicht zweideutigen Äußerungen versauen Meine Versautheitsskill erreiche man nicht mal mit Cheaten  ---> *lachflash* 

Und das schon 8h vor Neujahr so ne Stimmung


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2013)

Silvester


----------



## Sharidan (1. Januar 2013)

Über all die Trottel die jetzt gerade voll Besoffen sind und net mehr wissen was sie tun.
Ach, nüchternsein hat doch seine Vorteile ( nein, im Kühlschrank liegen 4 Flaschen Sekt ) nur hatte ich am Ende doch keinen Bock etwas zu trinken.
So ist es doch viel viel Angenehmer


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Januar 2013)

Geilste Party des Jahres!!


----------



## Festplatte (1. Januar 2013)

Dass man bei Weebly so geile Websites machen kann!


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Januar 2013)

Die neue Wohnung ist weitgehend eingerichtet und ich habe wieder Internet, hurra!


----------



## JC88 (3. Januar 2013)

Wuhuuu Nerd-Alarm 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Es freut mich irrsinnig, dass ich soeben eine PN bzgl. der Teilnahme am ROG-Camp bekommen habe! Wahnsinn!


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2013)

2 Karten für die exklusive Preview der SAT.1-Serie "Der letzte Bulle"  (Staffel 4) gewonnen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

Banshee->Internet-Archiv-> zig Grateful Dead Konzerte per Stream (:


----------



## AeroX (11. Januar 2013)

Endlich läuft der PC wie er soll


----------



## Festplatte (11. Januar 2013)

Ich steh grade bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution einfach in Adams Apartment,  höre der schönen Musik zu und beobachte die Vögel, die ab und zu am Fenster vorbeifliegen.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2013)

Das mir meine Krankenkasse 43,69€ zurückzahlt!


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Januar 2013)

Das die Bahn meine TZ-Platte wieder gefunden hat die ich im Zug vergessen hatte


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Januar 2013)

Dass ein paar Schnürsenkel meine beiden Velociraptoren gebändigt hat 
Kurz ein paar Seile im HDD-Käfig gespannt und die beiden Dinos sind leise


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2013)

30 min Youtube haben gerade ausgereicht, um mir den Mathe-Stoff der letzten Wochen/Monate beizubringen (ich bin nicht schlecht in Mathe aber ich komm mit dem Lehrer einfach nicht klar)


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2013)

BDay


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Januar 2013)

Na dann mal alles Gute


----------



## Fexzz (18. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> 30 min Youtube haben gerade ausgereicht, um mir den Mathe-Stoff der letzten Wochen/Monate beizubringen (ich bin nicht schlecht in Mathe aber ich komm mit dem Lehrer einfach nicht klar)


 
Für Mathe kann ich dir den YouTube Channel KhanAcademy("http://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy") wärmstens empfehlen. Da gibts quasi alles und es ist hervorragend erklärt. Englisch ist allerdings vorraussetzung. Hab mir dadurch aber auch eine Menge selbst beigebracht, weil mein Lehrer damals immer irgendwie an mir vorbei erklärt hat :'D


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

Da ja nach Weihnachten vor Weihnachten ist, habe ich gerade nochmal ne Fuhre Kokosmakronen gebacken. *mjam* *mampf* *gnmpf*


----------



## Re4dt (18. Januar 2013)

-Das meine mündliche Leistung in Englisch mich gleich um 6 Zehntel verbessert  somit keine 4 
-Dieses Wochende


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2013)

WOCHENENDE!!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2013)

Handball-Sensation gegen Frankreich


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Januar 2013)

Hab nen Platz für ein Duales Studium bei Siemens bekommen


----------



## Low (19. Januar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hab nen Platz für ein Duales Studium bei Siemens bekommen



Hzg 
Wofür denn? Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik,...?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Januar 2013)

Der pizzaman hat geklingelt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2013)

Der neue (interne) Name für Windows 8 wurde auserkoren. Nach Windows XP für Arme (Home Edition), XP Prof (XP Professionell Edition wer hätte das Gedacht wah?), oder was ich auch gehört habe "Windows Heiliger Gral" für die ab 40+ Mitmenschen die nach XP aufgehört haben zu leben , Windows Fiesta (nach dem urigen Ford Fiesta CRX BJ 89), 's Siebner (Windows 7), ... nun Windows Tomb Raider: Spiel,  Spaß, Spannung, Abenteuer, viele Rätsel, wildes Suchen, Tricks und  Hintertürchen (wollen) entdeck(t)en (werden), ... mir fehlen nur die FCI-Gruppe 9, Sektion 11, Standard Nr. 253 von Lara Croft


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Hzg
> Wofür denn? Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik,...?



Danke 

Elektrotechnik


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Ich war gestern aufn nem Gig von den Beatpoeten und hab danach mit den Jungs gesoffen. Voll geil.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2013)

Gerade wieder richtig viel Neuschnee, und gleich wird Auto gefahren


----------



## Dark_Nolan (22. Januar 2013)

Heute meine Praktische Abschlussprüfung mit 100 von 100 punkten absolviert  Happy*


----------



## omega™ (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute meine Gesellenprüfung und im gleichen Zug meine Aufnahmeprüfung fürs Hessenkolleg bestanden


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2013)

Yeah, ich bekomme bald wieder BAföG. Warn ja auch nur knapp fünf Monate ohne Zahlungseingang ; hätte ich keine mich unterstützende Familie und/oder hätte eine eigene Bude, hätte ich mich wohl zwangsprostituieren, meinen PC verkaufen (niemals! ) oder einen Studienkredit aufnehmen müssen. Mir tun in der Situation nur solche Leute leid, die keinerlei anderweitige finanzielle Unterstützung haben und dann gezwungenermaßen bittere Schlüsse ziehen müssen.


----------



## Ion (25. Januar 2013)

Meine neuen KEF Q300!!!


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Dass ich kein 4. Heineken mehr brauche..


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Dass ich kein 4. Heineken mehr brauche..


 
Ja, lieber Bier trinken


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Januar 2013)

Donnerstag Abend bestellt --> Samstag Mittag da.
Ich liebe Amazon!


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend bestellt --> Samstag Mittag da.
> Ich liebe Amazon!



Und DHL


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Januar 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend bestellt --> Samstag Mittag da.
> Ich liebe Amazon!


Oh, das geht aber schneller    Meine schnellste Lieferung war Battlefield 3 mit   gerade mal 13 Stunden Lieferzeit ...  Amazon und DHL verbringen echt Wunder


----------



## Sharidan (28. Januar 2013)

Nur noch diese Woche Arbeiten und dann endlich mal eine Woche für mich <3 ... Habs so nötig mal Abschalten zu können.


----------



## JC88 (30. Januar 2013)

Letzte Woche meine Behringer MS40 bekommen, heute die erste .flac-Datei abgespielt...Two Steps From Hell

Mir kommen die Tränen


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Ohja,  TSFH ist einfach göttlich   Und genau das richtige, um gute Hifi-Hardware zu genießen    Habe mehrere Alben von denen, und muss noch weiter aufstocken  Da freut sich der Beyerdynamic


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2013)

Grade angekommen: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bin wieder so gut wie gesund und hab heute super Laune


----------



## Fexzz (1. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Grade angekommen: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro


 
Neeeeeiiiiiddd!  Wie sind sie?


----------



## Re4dt (1. Februar 2013)

-Batman Trilogie  
Selten hat es eine Filmreihe geschafft, dass ich mir gleich alle Teile gekauft habe. 
Aufgrund meines Gipses heißt es weiterhin nur Filme schauen statt zocken.. 
Habt ihr mir vll Tipps?  (Kriegsfilme, Verschwörungskram, Action-Thriller)

-Und Probezeit am BK bestanden


----------



## Xrais (1. Februar 2013)

am 20.02 ps4 enthüllung


----------



## joraku (2. Februar 2013)

Xrais schrieb:


> am 20.02 ps4 enthüllung


 
Yeah, hoffentlich kommen die Next Generation Next Gen-Konsolen bald auf den Markt. 
Da freu ich mich doch wieder auf einen kleinen optischen Sprung mit Unreal 4 Engine usw. 

Hoffentlich hat die PS4 eine größere Rechenleistung als mein 3 Jahre (?) alter PC sonst rentiert sich das gar nicht. 

Mich freut, dass in der neuen PCGH ein Interview mit Chris Roberts abgedruckt ist. Die GTX 460 reicht im Moment gut aus um die aktuelle Version von Star Citizen mit ansehlicher Optik zu spielen. (Wenn man sich mit 20 FPS und Low zufrieden gibt reicht auch eine 9800 GT. ) Bis das Game rauskommt vergeht ja noch einige Zeit aber so kann man sich vielleicht mal bei der Alpha-Phase bewerben.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Februar 2013)

evasi0n IOS6 Jailbreak, bin mal zuversichtlich das es heute erscheinen wird. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Februar 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> evasi0n IOS6 Jailbreak, bin mal zuversichtlich das es heute erscheinen wird. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind.



Ich auch .
Dann erstmal NCSettings reinhauen .


----------



## beren2707 (4. Februar 2013)

Dass im Fußball verschoben wird ohne Ende, sollte ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt sein, auch wenn es die Masse bislang nicht wahrhaben wollte. Daher freut es mich umso mehr, wenn den ungläubigen Stammtischniveau-Argumentierern vlt. mal dadurch die Augen geöffnet werden. Und das ist nur ein klitzekleines Fitzelchen dessen, was im kommerzialisiertesten Sport Europas gedreht wird.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Februar 2013)

Nach mehr als einem Jahr endlich wieder Jailbreak auf meinem Apfel. 

Das ich morgen als einziger die Physik Klausur nicht schreiben muss  

Ab Mittwoch bereits Ferien.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Februar 2013)

Meine ASUS HD 7950 DC2T ist angekommen


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

.. dass die Moderatoren offensichtlich alle grad alle auf der Mütze liegen.. :p
Irgendwie vermisse ich sie alle.. :/ Wo die grad draufliegen.. ?
Wo sonst kommen die Kinder her.. 

Und ich meinen geistigen Überschuss ungehindert ablassen kann.

Ach ja, Freitag abend..


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

... dass heute ein super Tag war: Schönes Wetter, nachmittags schön bowlen gewesen und danach den Bach am All-You-Can-Eat-Büffet vollgeschlagen (4 Vorspeisen, 2 Hauptgänge und vier mal Nachtisch )


----------



## Koyote (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Internet scheint mal wieder zu funktionieren.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Februar 2013)

Immer noch feerien


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2013)

Habe eben eine offene Cola-Flasche vom Tisch gestoßen, hat u.A.  meinen PC getroffen.  Glücklicherweise aber nur die vordere Hälfte, die geschlossen ist.   20cm weiter hinten und das ganze Zeug wäre in die Lüftung geflossen,  quer durch den CPU-Kühler und auf die Grafikkarte,  von da aus weiter über SoKa  und Netzteil ...    Glück gehabt!


----------



## beren2707 (13. Februar 2013)

Zwischenprüfung in Geschichte geschrieben, Glück gehabt, das Richtige gelernt - zu 99,99% bestanden! Jippieh!!


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2013)

Heart of Darkness

Einer meiner lieblings Spiele


----------



## Mewtos (13. Februar 2013)

Jay, meine Möbel kommen nächste Woche an, yay!!!

2,70m Wohnwand....langweilig...mit LED Beleuchtung...GOIL!!


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Ich hab mir grade extra Ubuntu installiert, nur um so einen geilen Hut bei Team Fortress 2 zu bekommen!


----------



## computertod (16. Februar 2013)

und es läuft auf anhieb?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Februar 2013)

Scriptly will einfach nicht starten...


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> und es läuft auf anhieb?



Nop!  Steam lässt sich nicht installieren!  Die genaue Fehlermeldung guck ich gleich nochmal!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2013)

Reus schießt Eintracht Frankfurt ab


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2013)

Endlich geht Steam, nur sobald der Download läuft, bricht die Netzwerkverbindung ständig ab!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Endlich geht Steam, nur sobald der Download läuft, bricht die Netzwerkverbindung ständig ab!


 
Keine Sorge, Steam löscht die bereits gedownloadeten Daten nicht, und bei jedem Neuanfang prüft es was bereits da ist und ergänzt.  Du hast also wirklich nur Unterbrechungen,  was ja schon nervig genug ist.


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Steam löscht die bereits gedownloadeten Daten nicht, und bei jedem Neuanfang prüft es was bereits da ist und ergänzt.  Du hast also wirklich nur Unterbrechungen,  was ja schon nervig genug ist.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber Steam startet den Download nach dem Abbruch der Verbindung nicht von selbst, d.h. ich muss alle paar Sekunden auf Fortsetzen klicken.  Bei einem 12GB Spiel! 

EDIT: Nach 5 Stunden hat's jetzt endlich geklappt! (Ich musste noch irgendwelche Community-Grafiktreiber über die Konsole installieren!) Endlich hab ich den Pinguin-Hut! (Ihr kennt das ja bestimmt mit den Hüten in TF2!)


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2013)

Lindsay Stirling!


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Lindsay Stirling!


 
Ja, ihre Musik ist wirklich was feines


----------



## Festplatte (18. Februar 2013)

Grade mal das Spiel "Spiral Knights" ausprobiert und ich find es total geil und es macht echt Spaß!  Von der Grafik und von der Musik her ist es auch echt schön!


----------



## Koyote (19. Februar 2013)

Hab heute Alan Wake und Portal 2 bestellt.


----------



## Abufaso (20. Februar 2013)

Lan Party mit 20 Leuten und CSS


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Lan Party mit 20 Leuten und CSS


 
Das gibts noch?  
Ich komm vorbei!


----------



## Abufaso (20. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das gibts noch?
> Ich komm vorbei!


Ist etwas aus der Mode aber ich freu mich trotzdem wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Februar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist etwas aus der Mode aber ich freu mich trotzdem wie ein Schnitzel



Treff mich anfang März auch mit kollegen zur Lan.
Die stimmung ist einfach besser als übers Internet.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2013)

Haufen ********************* in Form eines Peugeot 806 | eBay

Hab grade Tränen gelacht     Als Epilog kann ich die Fragen und Antworten am Ende empfehlen


----------



## AeroX (21. Februar 2013)

Morgen frei yes!! 

Muss aber trotzdem zur Arbeit was holen


----------



## StormZ (21. Februar 2013)

Meine Mutter war Opfer eines Betrügers auf eBay, jetzt wurde der Täter !!dank mir!! (zumindest im Prinzip) geschnappt. Das heißt wir bekommen das Handy zurück und der Stück sch... landet im Knast oder was auch immer. Außerdem bekomme ich einen neuen Bildschrim, bzw überhaupt einen. xD der Fernseher geht doch irgendwann mal auf den Sack^^


----------



## Toast mit Mett (23. Februar 2013)

Mein neues Seitenteil für's Lian Li x2000F mit Fenster ist gerade angekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2013)

Brütal Legend bekommt doch eine PC Version!!!!1111elf


----------



## moe (24. Februar 2013)

Sonntags schmeckt ordinäres Wasser immer ganz besonders gut.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Sonntags schmeckt ordinäres Wasser immer ganz besonders gut.


 
Gute Besserung


----------



## moe (24. Februar 2013)

Hilft besser als jede Tablette.


----------



## Festplatte (1. März 2013)

McDouble!


----------



## the_pierced (1. März 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Brütal Legend bekommt doch eine PC Version!!!!1111elf



Die gibts eh schon. Ich find das Game und den Soundtrack Hammer.

Btt.: Ich weis, was ich von meiner Holden zum Geb tag bekomm.


----------



## joraku (1. März 2013)

Heute Abend um 18:00 Uhr gibt es hoffentlich endlich wieder Neuigkeiten zu Prey 2 (oder jetzt Alien Noir?) Die Seite, der Quellcode und die Logos lassen ja auf einiges hoffen. 
Außerdem nach Dishonored wäre doch jetzt Platz für ein Sci Fi Game mit "ähnlicher" Spielmechanik. Da es im Moment auch kein Mass Effect Game gibt passt es doch auch. Los, 4. Quartal 2013 - Prey 2! 

.alien.noire.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2013)

Wochenende, jetzt muss ich mich nur überreden den Rechner umzubauen und Windows zu installieren


----------



## Abufaso (1. März 2013)

Neuen Platz für Sub gefunden  Überbass


----------



## winner961 (2. März 2013)

endlich die Autobahnfahrt für den Führerschein fertig


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2013)

Ich hab grad ne Samsung F3 mit 2TB gefunden und läuft ohne Probleme  
Brauch die vllt jemand?


----------



## Sharidan (2. März 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ne Samsung F3 mit 2TB gefunden und läuft ohne Probleme
> Brauch die vllt jemand?


 
Was willstn haben für das Teil ?


----------



## Abufaso (2. März 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ne Samsung F3 mit 2TB gefunden und läuft ohne Probleme
> Brauch die vllt jemand?


 
Hier!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2013)

Schaut mal in den MP rein so in 5 min. Da habe ich dann einen Verkaufstreand drin.

Edit: Hier schauen und Festplatte koofen xD


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2013)

Nen 1A Platz für ein Konzert.
10te Reihe Gangplatz mit gutem Blick auf die Bühne (zumindest lt Reservierungscomputer)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2013)

Es scheint die Sonne *___*


----------



## joraku (2. März 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Es scheint die Sonne *___*



Awesome ja! Habe mich vorhin schon ausgiebig gesonnt.
Aber einige scheinen es schnell zu übertreiben. Hier hat es vier Grad, die sich in der Sonne zwar warm anfühlen, aber ob man dann nur noch draußen mit einem T-Shirt rumlaufen sollte finde ich dann etwas übertrieben- Da holt man sich doch mal schnell eine Erkältung wenn man sich nicht bewegt/ im Schatten steht.


----------



## AeroX (2. März 2013)

Sonne war echt geil heute, habt recht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2013)

Schlüssel zum eigenen Mietshäuschen in der Tasche. Alle die Helfen wollen können zeitlich. Mietlaster auch im Säckchen, ... Geburtstag wird von einem Helfer auch an den Umzugswochenende gefeiert, ... steht also unter einem guten Stern


----------



## computertod (4. März 2013)

Morgen und Mittwoch solls 11°C bekommen, meine 50ccm freuen sich schon


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. März 2013)

Ich hab am Wochenende 750km mit sem Motorrad zurück gelegt. War herrlich! *.*


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (4. März 2013)

Gestern auf der Kartbahn nach 2 Stunden mal ne echt saubere Zeit hingelegt


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2013)

MW2:

1. Extremer Lucker Noscope .
2. Während einer Nuke-Zeitlupe am Ende noch nen feinen Quickscope gemacht .


----------



## Low (4. März 2013)

lamborghini veneno


Wie geil der ist


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (4. März 2013)

Dann doch lieber Aventador 
Kennst du schon die neue Superduke 1290? Sowas von brutal


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2013)

Tägliche Dosis Entspannung - In Deus Ex: Human Revolution an's Fenster in Adam's Apartment stellen, Headset auf und leicht melancholisch werden.  Auf die Uhr geguckt - zwei Stunden da gestanden!  Human Revolution ist echt mein absolutes Lieblings-Game!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. März 2013)

Heute ist/war so ein genialer Tag!

- 11 Punkte in der Englisch-Klausur, ohne gelernt zu haben
- der Schultag war total lustig und entspannt
- super Wetter
- ich komm heim und meine aufgaben im Haushalt waren netterweise schon erledigt

Edit: Ganz vergessen! Physik versteh ich auch noch  wird wohl daran liegen, dass ich Quantenphysik einfach cool finde


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2013)

Das Caseking so schnell reagiert hat 

Hallo Herr ........., 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und den Hinweis. Wir haben dies intern in unserem  
Haus weitergeleitet und werden uns mit dem Kunden in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Festplatte (7. März 2013)

Jeff Davis, der Typ der bei Criminal Minds für die Story verantwortlich ist. Er ist so ein Genie!


----------



## beren2707 (7. März 2013)

Dass ich mit den Elac AM 150 aktuell bzgl. meiner Soundansprüche "saturiert" bin. Nur für wie lange...


----------



## Abufaso (7. März 2013)

Morgen Freitag


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (7. März 2013)

Verdienter Urlaub


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. März 2013)

Endlich habe ich das WP 7.8 Update 
Eigentlich dürfte ich es ja noch nicht haben, wenn es nach der Offiziellen Auslieferungspolitik gehen würde, aber ich hatte es satt zu warten bis sich ein Schnösel aus dem Zufallsprinzip entscheidet, ein Knöpfchen zu drücken das meine Region (oder wie das sonst entschieden wird) freischaltet.
Musste aber einen Trick anwenden, der Trick dürfte auch Offiziell geduldet sein weil es ihn schon lange gibt.
Jetzt gibt es keinen Grund mehr, um in Betracht zu ziehen, auf WP8 zu wechseln für mich


----------



## Stryke7 (8. März 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5065955 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich habe ich das WP 7.8 Update
> Eigentlich dürfte ich es ja noch nicht haben, wenn es nach der Offiziellen Auslieferungspolitik gehen würde, aber ich hatte es satt zu warten bis sich ein Schnösel aus dem Zufallsprinzip entscheidet, ein Knöpfchen zu drücken das meine Region (oder wie das sonst entschieden wird) freischaltet.
> Musste aber einen Trick anwenden, der Trick dürfte auch Offiziell geduldet sein weil es ihn schon lange gibt.
> Jetzt gibt es keinen Grund mehr, um in Betracht zu ziehen, auf WP8 zu wechseln für mich


 
Uäh?  Das Update kam doch schon Anfang des Jahres?    Und auch direkt für alle WPs ...  

Hat sich eigentlich außer den Tile-Größen irgendetwas geändet ?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. März 2013)

Zuerst (Anfang des Jahres) war es ja nur eine Beta quasi die sich hingezogen hat, Offiziell war es erst im Februar für alle verfügbar, leider hat man hier ein System am laufen was nicht so toll ist, nämlich wird das Update in Wellen ausgeliefert, und es scheint das mein Gerät anscheinend leider ziemlich weit hinten bei ihrer Liste ist.
Obwohl ich damals das 7.5 Update sehr schnell bekommen habe, aber diesmal habe ich die Ar*chkarte gezogen.
Geändert hat sich einiges, stand auch beim Update Prozess dabei, aber wie du schon bemerkt hast, ist für viele (wie auch für mich) das verändern der größe der Symbole am wichtigsten.
Wo vorher in einer Reihe nur maximal Zwei Symbole platz hatten, haben jetzt Acht platz *freu*.
Das sind die Offiziellen Veränderungen die vorgenommen wurden :


> Unterstützung für Geräte ohne physikalische Kamerataste.
> Weitere Qualitätsverbesserungen.
> In der Größe veränderbare kleine, mittlere und große Live Tiles auf der Startseite.
> Die Anzahl der verfügbaren Akzentfarben wurde auf 20 erweitert.
> ...


Im ganzen waren es ja Drei Updates.


----------



## Festplatte (8. März 2013)

Wochenende und mein Raspberry Pi ist endlich bestellt!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (10. März 2013)

Endlich schnelles Internet auf dem Land. Anstatt DSL 2000 RAM kommt FTTH mit 100 Mbit/s.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2013)

Ich freue mir seit 2 Tagen nen Ast ab, dass Age of Empire 2  als HD-Version neu aufgelegt wird    Und laut Trailern haben sies sogar wirklich geschafft, von allem anderen die Finger zu lassen und das Spiel dabei nicht zu versauen


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

Das 2:0 für Barca, Messi kann es noch


3:0 

4:0 was für ein Spiel


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

FC Barcelona ist weiter <3 4:0


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> FC Barcelona ist weiter <3 4:0


 
Da ist noch einmal alles gut gegangen, nach dem Hinspiel sah das leider noch anders aus


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (12. März 2013)

Morgen Schulfrei, erstmal schön in die Waterfront und dann Karttraining


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. März 2013)

Englischlehrerin hat gefailt:

Meine Arbeit Bewertung:
19 Punkte Listening
16 Punkte Grammatik
13 Punkte Writing

Gesamtpunktzahl: 38 Punkte (3-)
Da stimmt doch was nicht!
Hab dann doch noch 48 bekommen und damit ne 2.
Ich glaub die fand das nicht so geil .


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. März 2013)

Du weißt, dass das schon 48 Punkte sind, oder?

Ach, jetzt hab ich's geblickt


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2013)

Mein Dad hat endlich mal nen neuen Router gekauft, um unseren ca. 8 Jahre alten mal zu ersetzen .
Hoffentlich hat der ne höhere Reichweite als der alte, damit ich in meinem Zimmer WLAN hab .


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2013)

Hatten gerade im ganzen Ort einen Stromausfall, es war richtig toll den Ort ohne die Lichtverschmutzung zu sehen, wäre es nicht bewölkt gewesen wäre es ein super Zeitpunkt gewesen für ein Fernrohr.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. März 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2586064254.png

Endlich bekommt man mal das, was man bezahlt.


----------



## winner961 (21. März 2013)

Endlich Führerschein  keine Fahrschule mehr und erstmal schön in den Ferien fahren


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Endlich Führerschein  keine Fahrschule mehr und erstmal schön in den Ferien fahren



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich war damals auch froh endlich fertig zu sein damit 

@Topic:
Nachher endlich Wochenende und dann geht aufs Seminar und da wird dann schön gegammelt. Also ne Woche Urlaub


----------



## DjTomCat (22. März 2013)

Das endlich meine GTX Titan im Rechner habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. März 2013)

Dass ich soeben meine vorläufig fertige Masterarbeit an meinen Professor abgeschickt hab, und sie damit bald endlich erledigt habe!


----------



## Abufaso (23. März 2013)

Ferien


----------



## Festplatte (23. März 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das die Performance in Planetside 2 nach den ganzen Patches einfach nur göttlich ist!  Vorher meistens nur ca. 40 FPS und jetzt 80!


----------



## iceman650 (23. März 2013)

Skifahrn. Beste wo gibt einfach


----------



## Stryke7 (29. März 2013)

Just Cause 2  auf Steam für 3€  war auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert    Guter Kauf !


----------



## pringles (30. März 2013)

Nach 2 Wochen mit viel zu viel lernen (Abi -.-) endlich mal wieder richtig zocken  und dabei in mw3 auch noch richtig abgehn, nebenbei ein und den selben Song in Dauerschleife feiern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNuPi-1tX-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. März 2013)

ZDF Kultur!

Den ganzen Tag lang Metal auf die Ohren!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. März 2013)

1999er Modus von Bioshock. Man merkt sofort dass man nicht mehr einfach blind ins getümmel läuft wie bei Call of Duty, und alles nach Loot absucht!


----------



## the_pierced (31. März 2013)

Erst im Büro nen neuen Schreibtisch aufgestellt (endlich mehr Platz ) und dann lecker Spareribs gefuttert. 
Das Leben ist doch schön...


----------



## computertod (31. März 2013)

Grad mal wieder in ner Tschechischen Disko gewesen, einfach geil dort und in so ziemlich allen belangen besser als die Discos in meiner umgebung


----------



## Abufaso (31. März 2013)

South Park..beste Serie einfach


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2013)

Mal wieder meine alte PSP ausgepackt  Jetzt nurnoch GTA VCS suchen und dann im Bett ne runde zoggen


----------



## Festplatte (1. April 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> South Park..beste Serie einfach


 
/sign 

@Topic: Noch die letzten beiden Tage Ferien genießen.


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2013)

Hauptsache grad bei  meiner  Freundin ne 2,5 Zoll 1Tb externe festplatte mit usb 3.0 gefunden. 
'Ja die liegt hier nur rum, weiß gar nicht wo die herkommt... benutz ich eh nicht'
 

Wenn ich mal sowas bei mir rumliegen würde


----------



## der_yappi (2. April 2013)

Steuererklärung für 2012 gemacht...
Müsste so ca. 800€ rauskriegen 
Die Urlaubskasse freut sich.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. April 2013)

Die Sonne scheint (warm ist es aber trotzdem noch nicht :/) und ich hab ne super Laune 
So muss das sein


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2013)

Bike flott gemacht und übermorgen gehts mal zu den filthytrails nach Belgien


----------



## Geforce9400gt (2. April 2013)

Ich hatte heute frei


----------



## kühlprofi (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrRazer (4. April 2013)

3 in Deutsch obwohl ich dort immer bislang ne 5 geschrieben hab.


----------



## RedBrain (4. April 2013)

Lightboost 2D-MadnessSSSssSs mit meinem ASUS VG248QE

Das geht richtig ab!


----------



## MrRazer (4. April 2013)

3 in der Englischarbeit und damit von 4 auf 3


----------



## Stryke7 (4. April 2013)

Ich hab meinen Virus tot gekriegt    Hab seine Quelldateien gelöscht, seinen Systemstarteintrag abgeschaltet, alle Nebenprozesse konsequent gekillt ...   Nun scheint er endlich weg zu sein.


----------



## pringles (5. April 2013)

@stryke7 sehr sichere methode 
meine Lieferung aus China ist Mittwoch los und schon heute in Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Dishonred endlich mal durch.


----------



## joraku (5. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dishonred endlich mal durch.


 zum Ende hin zueht es sich ein wenig - und enttäuscht dann irgendwie. 

@T: am WE kommt Verwandschaft zu Besuch, die ich lange nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. April 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Zu geil   

@topic: Meine endgeile CPU


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> zum Ende hin zueht es sich ein wenig - und enttäuscht dann irgendwie.


Finde ich nicht, aber ich hatte auch kanpp 6 Monate pausen zwischen dem letzten Stück und dem Rest davor.
Beim Ende hast du recht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. April 2013)

Mein Vater hat gerade erfahren, dass er mir noch 6 Wochen Taschengeld schuldet .


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2013)

Wie oft hat Steam in letzter Zeit bitte Updates ?!


----------



## Festplatte (7. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie oft hat Steam in letzter Zeit bitte Updates ?!


 
Ist anscheinend normal. Also es sucht zumindest bei jedem Start nach Updates. Das alte Update-Fenster sah besser aus! 

@Topic:

Sonntag!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2013)

Kabel BW Neuanschluss ... zum ersten mal since 2002 ne Internetleitung die mehr Geschwindigkeit bietet als auf dem Papier


----------



## moe (7. April 2013)

Ich freu mich öfters über meine 32kbit@40kbit Leitung bei KabelBW. 

@T: Erkältung überstanden.


----------



## AeroX (7. April 2013)

Schönes, sonniges Wetter heute  endlich!


----------



## Koyote (8. April 2013)

Nach 2 Wochen warten geht gleich endlich die Schule wieder los


----------



## Gunzi (8. April 2013)

Ich hab ne 5 in der Latein Schulaufgabe und keine 6


----------



## shelby1989 (9. April 2013)

Auf das killswitch engage konzert heute abend im LKA in Stuttgart


----------



## Hunter-117 (9. April 2013)

Der Versuch mein Rückgaberecht bei Amazon durchzusetzen. Anstelle der Seite mit dem Versand Aufkleber kam nur folgende Meldung: "Sie müssen den Artikel nicht zurücksenden, wir erstatten den Betrag auch so."

Alles klar, und weiter geht's.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

BVB nach Krimi im Halbfinale

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. April 2013)

Hunter-117 schrieb:


> Der Versuch mein Rückgaberecht bei Amazon durchzusetzen. Anstelle der Seite mit dem Versand Aufkleber kam nur folgende Meldung: "Sie müssen den Artikel nicht zurücksenden, wir erstatten den Betrag auch so."
> 
> Alles klar, und weiter geht's.


 
Bitte Was ?!    Worum gings denn?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. April 2013)

Dortmund


----------



## Hunter-117 (10. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bitte Was ?!    Worum gings denn?


 
Bestellt hatte ich Anno 1602 und 1503 von Green Pepper, beide je knapp 7€. 1503 wollte ich zurück schicken, aber das wollen die nicht mehr haben. 

Gutschrift habe ich grad erhalten.


----------



## the_pierced (11. April 2013)

Hab grad erfahren, dass mein I-Net Provider mal eben meine Bandbreite von 50 auf 100 Mbit verdoppelt hat. Und dass zum selben Paketpreis.


----------



## labernet (11. April 2013)

same  nur dass ich mich bei denen melden musste (sogar 5€ pro monat billiger )


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. April 2013)

60% vom Abi hab ich hinter mir und bisher lief alles 1A 

Edit: Und mein Summer Breeze-Ticket ist da 
Der Sommer kann kommen \m/


----------



## Hunter-117 (11. April 2013)

1 Heute den letzten Prüfungstag hinter mich gebracht. 

2 Arielle kommt auf BluRay mit der alten Syncro.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. April 2013)

Hunter-117 schrieb:


> Bestellt hatte ich Anno 1602 und 1503 von Green Pepper, beide je knapp 7€. 1503 wollte ich zurück schicken, aber das wollen die nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Gutschrift habe ich grad erhalten.


 

Heisst das du hast 2 Spiele aus der Greenpepper Reihe bestellt, wolltest sie zurückschicken Amazon will aber die Spiele nicht mehr und haben trotzdem das Geld erstattet ?


----------



## Hunter-117 (11. April 2013)

War nur eins das ich zurück schicken wollte. Aber ja, das konnte ich behalten und die Gutschriftbestätigung kam flott.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2013)

hab nem freund seine logitech g110 angekauft.   da ich bereits ein logitech g13 habe,  ist das gerade ein fest der perfekten, kompatiblen software


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. April 2013)

Geiles Wetter, morgen die letzte Abiprüfung und danach wird gefeiert


----------



## Klarostorix (15. April 2013)

Dann viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. April 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Abufaso (16. April 2013)

Geiles Wetter


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. April 2013)

Matheprüfung überlebt!


----------



## beren2707 (16. April 2013)

Glückwunsch! Feste Feiern (natürlich erst nach der letzten Prüfung), beim abschließenden Teil (Präsentationsprüfung, Mündliches etc.) ordentlich reinknien und damit einen guten Abschluss sichern. Danach dringend die Seele baumeln lassen, denn nach dem ABI gehts richtig zur Sache, was das weitere Leben angeht.


----------



## FireSale93 (16. April 2013)

Wünsche allen die (Abi-)Prüfungen schreiben viel Erfolg! (Denn Glück wünscht man nur den Dummen )
Mich freut gerade, dass meine neue Felgen auf dem Weg zu mir sind


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2013)

Ich amüsiere mich grade darüber, wie Prüde die PCGH Moderatoren / Redaktion ist.


----------



## GameTwist (16. April 2013)

Auf jeden Fall das bessere Wetter!


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. April 2013)

1+ in Englisch.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. April 2013)

Abi ist vorbei!
Und das wurde festern ausgiebig gefeiert


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Bei mir noch zwei fächer.

b2t 
Meine Inliner sind da! Ich muss sie mal ausprobieren


----------



## Slezer (17. April 2013)

Feierabend^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. April 2013)

Manchmal kann ich schon gemein sein, vor allem wenn man mir auf die Nerven geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2013)

Steuerrückzahlung 

Da freut sich das Konto


----------



## Sharidan (17. April 2013)

Nur noch 3 Tage Arbeiten, und dann ENLDICH Urlaub *yeah*


----------



## Festplatte (17. April 2013)

Neues YouTube-Kanaldesign fertig und ein ordentliches Backup von meiner Website erstellt!


----------



## Re4dt (18. April 2013)

Zurück vom Stadion was für eine Atmosphäre einfach wahnsinnig genial gewesen. 
Genialer Tag einfach


----------



## Festplatte (18. April 2013)

Bald einen Core i7 3770K und ein ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 dazu!


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. April 2013)

Eine neue Wohnung! Weg aus dem Altbau mit den nervenden Nachbarn hier


----------



## Hunter-117 (18. April 2013)

Die Ankündigung von Zelda a link to the past 2 *lechz*


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2013)

Das die Versicherungshochstufung von 15.000km auf 22.000km im Jahr nur 30€ mehr im Quartal kostet ...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. April 2013)

Es ist Freitag, heute früher Feierabend, was gibt es besseres


----------



## Slezer (19. April 2013)

/Sign

So siehts aus


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. April 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag, heute früher Feierabend, was gibt es besseres


 Um 12Uhr sagte der Chef: "Gang du halt auch Heim!"  Kann ich nun während der eigentlichen Arbeitszeit mein Zeug silikonieren


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Freitag. Neue Hardware Bestellt. Mac OS X auf meinem USB Stick (wartet auf Hardware, damit es Installiert werden kann).


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. April 2013)

Seit einer Woche durchgehender 3G Handyempfang in der Klasse mit zeitweiligem HSDA  1000x Besser als das vorherige "Hierundda"-EDGE ...


----------



## Festplatte (20. April 2013)

Nur noch 10 Tage, dann hab ich Geburtstag!


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Sim City


----------



## moe (22. April 2013)

Meine eRoll. Hilft einem zwar nicht, sich das Rauchen abzugewöhnen, (eher im Gegenteil) entspannt aber ungemein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. April 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Offiziell! Götze zu Bayern



Muahahaa


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Muahahaa


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2013)

Franze Quartal 2!


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2013)

2:0


----------



## Lexx (23. April 2013)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3:0
Ich kassiere 920 Euro.. :p (wenns dabei bleibt.)
Kaufe aber keine neue Hardware (Was ärgert dich gerade), sondern gleiche mein Kontominus aus.

Momentan die beste Fussball-11 der Welt, unglaublich, Wahnsinn!
Messi-Krüppel kann nach Hause humpeln.. :p
Tschüüüüüüüss.. und fall nicht.. *g*

Barca (spanish für Boot/Schiff) sinkt.


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. April 2013)

Glückwunsch, wer spielt überhaupt 
Ich hab meine Gitarre repariert


----------



## Lexx (23. April 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, wer spielt überhaupt


 Diese Frage in einem "Game-Forum" entbehrt (4:0 grööööööhl) jeglicher Ironie.


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

4:0!!!! Ich brech ab!!!


----------



## Lexx (23. April 2013)

Bayern vor, noch ein Tor! :p


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2013)

Danke Bayern!!!  Morgen erstmal schön ins Wettbüro und Geld abholen


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. April 2013)

4:0, das ist echt unbeschreiblich! Hoorray!


----------



## Klarostorix (24. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Danke Bayern!!!  Morgen erstmal schön ins Wettbüro und Geld abholen


 Wie viel wirds denn?


----------



## Re4dt (24. April 2013)

80€  

@T
Dieses geniale Wetter!


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> 80€


 
Sag bloß du hast nicht auf 4:0 gesetzt?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2013)

Mein bestellter Schreibtischstuhl ist endlich wieder lieferbar!  Also wird meiner hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen ausgeliefert!  

Dann ist der Zocker-(/Arbeits-)Platz endlich wieder perfekt


----------



## der_yappi (24. April 2013)

Beide span. Clubs kräftig untergegangen.
Wenn beide dt Ckubs in Wembley aufeinandertreffen ists mir ehrlich gesagt egal wer gewinnt.


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2013)

Dortmund  raus mit den Spaniern!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. April 2013)

Bin bis zum 7. Mai krank geschrieben und hab bald wieder ne freie Nase


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. April 2013)

Heute ne Stunde früher Feierabend und am 7. Mai Urlaub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. April 2013)

Hoppsala, falscher Thread.
Damit nicht ganz so Sinnlos ... freue mich auf nächsten Mittwoch, da Feiertag.


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2013)

AMD hat mit dem 13.5 Beta 2 einen Bug im Catalyst behoben, der seit 12.6 den Start von Max Payne 2 verhinderte. Haben die Bug-Reports doch Früchte getragen.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Mai 2013)

Morgen frei  Erstmal aufs Volksfest


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Mai 2013)

Finale


----------



## Festplatte (2. Mai 2013)

Bald einen vServer!


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Mai 2013)

mich freut es das leute für einen 200 euro gutschein mehr wie 200 euro ausgeben wollen  (oder seh ich da was falsch?^^)

2x 100 Euro also 200 Euro Mediamarkt / Saturn Geschenkgutschein Geschenkkarte | eBay


----------



## Barthi666 (3. Mai 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> mich freut es das leute für einen 200 euro gutschein mehr wie 200 euro ausgeben wollen  (oder seh ich da was falsch?^^)
> 
> 2x 100 Euro also 200 Euro Mediamarkt / Saturn Geschenkgutschein Geschenkkarte | eBay



Wieso frag ich mich da o.O ich glaub ich hab ne neue Masche gefunden um Geld zu verdienen


----------



## RavionHD (3. Mai 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> mich freut es das leute für einen 200 euro gutschein mehr wie 200 euro ausgeben wollen  (oder seh ich da was falsch?^^)
> 
> 2x 100 Euro also 200 Euro Mediamarkt / Saturn Geschenkgutschein Geschenkkarte | eBay


 
Dafuq?


----------



## Fexzz (3. Mai 2013)

Hmm..das ist schon sehr seltsam. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte (zumindest bei Ebay) dass da nachher welche Stress machen wegen nicht eindeutigem Titel oder so.

ALso dass die nachher mit der Argumentation kommen, sie hätten gedacht es wären jetzt 2 x 200€ Karten oder so. Ebay-Style halt, schon oft genug erlebt sowas x.x


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Mai 2013)

naja ich beobachte das mal ^^ verstehen kann ich es nicht ganz


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Mai 2013)

Super Tag heute:
Nen 32GB-USB-Stich für 13€, Special-Editions von zwei CDs für jeweils 6,66€ und jetzt hab ich auch noch ein paar Bier von der letzten Feier im Keller gefunden, die ich mir jetzt reinkippe - so muss das sein!


----------



## coroc (4. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn ein USB-Stich? 

@Topic: Super Gefecht bei WoT


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Mai 2013)

Das sind so kleine Dinger, die steckt man in den USB-Port und wenn man sie anfassen will, dann pieksen sie einem in die Finger


----------



## RavionHD (4. Mai 2013)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2013)

Hab grad gemerkt dass ich seit neun Jahren bei PCGH dabei bin 
Wie die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend mit Freunden und Freundin mal wieder gehabt


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag, heute früher Feierabend, was gibt es besseres


Eltern fahren am Dienstag in Urlaub. Das bedeutet: Sturmfrei bis Anfang Juni und chronische LANs bei mir zuhause


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Mai 2013)

Hckoe mit Singlecoreplayer2500+ besofen im TS und feiern uns nen Ast ab


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Mai 2013)

Alter, du kommst wie 30!!!


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Mai 2013)

Zu gut einfahc nur 
Bad Boys 2 - Freund. - YouTube


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Mai 2013)

Du fette Fotz.... 
Du freust mich grad total!!!
Du machst richtig auf 30


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Mai 2013)

Ich kakc gleich nen Regenbogen JUNGE1 
ABer hallo ******* alter du kommst wie dreißich xD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden!!
Funk do Cs! AAAAA LE LE LEK LEK LEK LEK LEK - YouTube


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Mai 2013)

Spam mich hier nich zu ey 
Ich esse Eier jerne udn freu mich grad total


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Mai 2013)

Yes Baby! Beste wo gibt!!!


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Mai 2013)

Beschde wo gibt Alda, schwör JUNGE, guckste, wa?!


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2013)

Ich freue mich grad über meine beiden rotzevollen Vorposter und frage mich wieviel Promille da wohl im Spiel waren


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Ich Lach mich Grade extremst über die beiden da oben ab 
Mal sehen ob sie mal vorbeischauen, wenn sie wieder bei 0,0 sind 


Klarostorix schrieb:


> Eltern fahren am Dienstag in Urlaub. Das bedeutet: Sturmfrei bis Anfang Juni und chronische LANs bei mir zuhause


Du glücklicher!


----------



## Holdie (5. Mai 2013)

Super Wetter; da is wieder grilln angesagt 

Aber wenn ich das da oben so lese, lass ich den Alkohol weg


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Mai 2013)

ich freue mich das ich nen neuen arbeitspeicher drin habe 8GB einzel modul siehe timings 

der corsair vegeance war müll da gegen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Mai 2013)

Heute Abend feiert ein Kumpel in seinen Geburtstag rein und hat sturmfrei: schön grillen, n paar Bier kippen und nen Halo-Abend veranstalten


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2013)

- Schriftliche Abschlussprüfung rum
- Gutschrift von der Versicherung für mein Laptopdisplay endlich gekommen


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2013)

Morgen Feiertag und Freitag frei.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6-Kern optimierte Programme


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (8. Mai 2013)

Dass ich 4 Tage frei habe


----------



## timetoremember (8. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich auf Morgen. Den ganzen Tag mit nem Karren voller Bier durchs Dorf ziehen und dabei, hoffentlich, die Sonne genießen.


----------



## Festplatte (8. Mai 2013)

Dass ich jetzt 5 Tage frei hab!  Und meine Domain geht endlich!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Mai 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Dass ich 4 Tage frei habe


 Dito...


----------



## moe (9. Mai 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Morgen. Den ganzen Tag mit nem Karren voller Bier durchs Dorf ziehen und dabei, hoffentlich, die Sonne genießen.


 
So ists.


----------



## Festplatte (9. Mai 2013)

Loadout ist so ein episches Game! xD


----------



## nulchking (10. Mai 2013)

Mündliche Abiturprüfung war, im Gegensatz zu meinen Annahmen recht angenehm. Habe mir das irgendwie "komischer" und schwieriger vorgestellt


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

Das die Telekom wahrscheinlich die Drosselung zurücknehmen muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2013)

IHK Teilabschlussprüfung I mit 92% geschafft


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Mai 2013)

firewater12 schrieb:


> Das die Telekom wahrscheinlich die Drosselung zurücknehmen muss.



Echt? Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen 
@T: Gutes Wetter!


----------



## moe (11. Mai 2013)

@King: Glückwunsch. Ich hab meine Ergebnisse immer noch nicht. -.-


----------



## Holdie (11. Mai 2013)

Aufgestanden und siehe da Kaffee fertig und Rechner an. Super


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2013)

Gleich grillen im Wald


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @King: Glückwunsch. Ich hab meine Ergebnisse immer noch nicht. -.-


 
Meine hab ich online nachgeschaut, auf der Seite der regionalen IHK.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. Mai 2013)

Hab endlich mein Moped verkauft bekommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Mai 2013)

Ich staune gerade Bauklötze über den Hinweis von Steam dass ein Freund nun Battlefield 3 spielt und wechselt um auf Grün. Ich dachte mir dann so "Moment mal, irgendwas stimmt nicht, wann seit gibt es BF3 für Steam? Das latscht doch nur mit Origin!" Schaue nach, ... spielt aber nun CoD MW3  Ich könnte schwören da stand Battlefield 3.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

Das Alonso den Spanien GP gewonnen hat und Vettel wieder am heulen ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Mai 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich staune gerade Bauklötze über den Hinweis von Steam dass ein Freund nun Battlefield 3 spielt und wechselt um auf Grün. Ich dachte mir dann so "Moment mal, irgendwas stimmt nicht, wann seit gibt es BF3 für Steam? Das latscht doch nur mit Origin!" Schaue nach, ... spielt aber nun CoD MW3  Ich könnte schwören da stand Battlefield 3.


 Man kann auch Verknüpfungen in Steam einfügen und die nach belieben benennen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Mai 2013)

Das erklärt einiges 

Danke


----------



## Festplatte (14. Mai 2013)

Der Typ hat sich eindeutig ´nen Keks verdient! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaOC9danxNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Mai 2013)

Mein neuer PC


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt offiziell Meister der Wissenschaft. 
(Master of Science halt, gell  )


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt offiziell Meister der Wissenschaft.
> (Master of Science halt, gell  )


 Glückwunsch!   Welche Fachrichtung?


----------



## Re4dt (17. Mai 2013)

Meine mündliche Leistung in deutsch.  
1,0 und die wird 50:50 gewertet mit den Arbeiten


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2013)

Meine Bookcover für das Galaxy Tab 2 war heute in der Post.
Gratis dank der Samsung-Aktion 
Hat zwar knapp 2 Wochen gedauert - aber wenns Gratis ist


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Mai 2013)

Dass das Paintball-Spielen heute total super war  ich glaube, sowas muss ich regelmäßig machen!

Dann hab ich heute noch mein Moped dem Käufer übergeben und schön Kohle bekommen, die ich dann gleich in ein Lenovo Y580 investiert habe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal alles fürs Finanzamt zusammen


----------



## Festplatte (19. Mai 2013)

Grade den neuen Star-Trek gesehen, richtig guter Film!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Mai 2013)

GTX 780


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

50k Leitung bestellt


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2013)

Bei SWR3 kommt heute "SWR3 spielt verrückt"
Da läuft dann Slayer neben Modern Talking neben Dropkick Murphys neben EAV.
Also Musik die man nicht jeden Tag hört und dazu ne abgrundtief lustige Mischung.
Aktuell zB der Imperial March


----------



## tils (20. Mai 2013)

bin seit dem 20. April nach ca. 10 Jahren komplett schuldenfrei. Also nich mal en Dispo, einfach nichts


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei SWR3 kommt heute "SWR3 spielt verrückt"
> Da läuft dann Slayer neben Modern Talking neben Dropkick Murphys neben EAV.
> Also Musik die man nicht jeden Tag hört und dazu ne abgrundtief lustige Mischung.
> Aktuell zB der Imperial March


 
Danke für den Tipp. Aber wieso zur Hölle schalte ich genau bei Helene Fischer ein   ?!


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Aber wieso zur Hölle schalte ich genau bei Helene Fischer ein   ?!


 Geht doch noch...
ich hab heut Mittag zwei mal Justin Bieber ertragen müssen 
Dagegen ist die Stimme der Fischer pures Gold.

Kannst ja mal kucken was du verpassen durftest (ob gut oder schlecht)
SWR3 spielt verrückt — Playliste


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2013)

Hab schon geguckt .


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2013)

2+ in Mathe und Chrome 27.
Soll ja angeblich nur 5% schneller sein, bei mir ist es ein deutlicher Unterschied


----------



## AeroX (24. Mai 2013)

Yeajjjiii, Freundin will Zuhause schlafen und ich habn freien Nachmittag  

TED auf 46 Zoll gönnen <3


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Yeajjjiii, Freundin will Zuhause schlafen und ich habn freien Nachmittag
> 
> TED auf 46 Zoll gönnen <3


 
Wer freut sich denn darüber, dass seine Freundin nicht bei ihm schlafen will?!   So schlimm?


----------



## AeroX (24. Mai 2013)

Heut Abend ist sie ja wieder hier  

Und ab und zu ist das ziemlich gut mal einen Nachmittag für sich selbst zu haben


----------



## Sharidan (24. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Heut Abend ist sie ja wieder hier
> 
> Und ab und zu ist das ziemlich gut mal einen Nachmittag für sich selbst zu haben


 
Lass sie das aber ja nie Lesen hier ^^

OT:
Endlich Wochenende (:


----------



## AeroX (25. Mai 2013)

Bayern Bayern Bayern! 

Dieses Jahr so verdient!!


----------



## zockerprince15 (25. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Bayern Bayern Bayern!
> 
> Dieses Jahr so verdient!!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.  Sie haben es sich echt verdient!


----------



## Festplatte (25. Mai 2013)

Meine selbst erstellte Website (http://erdnussknacker.tk/) ist schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2013)

Der bayern sieg D


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (26. Mai 2013)

...der fcb sieg eher NICHT...
stats bei bf: 41:1


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Mai 2013)

Die 40€ für Grim Dawn haben sich absolut gelohnt! Schon die Alpha-Version ist total genial - wie Titan Quest


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2013)

Bayärn! Endlich hats geklappt. Nicht gegen Dortmund verloren. Puuuh


----------



## tils (26. Mai 2013)

PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> ...der fcb sieg eher NICHT...
> stats bei bf: 41:1


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2013)

Chipsatz in die Wakü eingebunden, dabei gleich noch komplett neu verschlaucht und es gefällt mir viel besser als vorher. 
Außerdem sind diese Woch noch Ferien!


----------



## Re4dt (27. Mai 2013)

Theorieprüfung mit 3Fehlerpunkten bestanden heute  
Hat sich's lernen doch gelohnt


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Theorieprüfung mit 0Fehlerpunkten bestanden heute
> Hat sich's lernen doch gelohnt


 
Glückwunsch


----------



## Placebo (27. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich ist das schon fast einen Blog-Eintrag wert:

Einer unserer Lehrer hat vor den Ferien die letzte Arbeit nicht fertig bekommen (Notenschluss), er hatte aber zwei (!) ganze Wochen Zeit zum Korrigieren. Deshalb hat er uns erst einmal eine halbstündige Predigt gehalten, warum wir so schlecht waren, an ihm kann es ja nicht gelegen haben. Vor allem, wenn man schon alleine die Aufgabenstellungen handschriftlich vorlegt ()...
Dann haben wir sie herausbekommen - zu ziemlich genau 50% korrigiert! Er hat sie nach der Pause wieder eingesammelt, einige haben in der Zwischenzeit das einzig vernünftige getan: die eigene Schulaufgabe leicht... verbessert. War ja keiner da, der aufgepasst hat. Dem Großteil war es da aber eh schon sch**ßegal.
Am nächsten Tag haben wir sie wiederbekommen, ohne die Nachschriften wohlgemerkt. Die sind bis dorthin noch gar nicht aufgetaucht. Und selbst herausgegeben hat er sie auch nicht, denn der Korrekturfortschritt betrug da nämlich (mit sehr gutem Willen) 75%-80%, eher weniger. Der Rest wurde nach Sympathie bewertet. Ja, richtig gelesen: Jeder hatte ein paar Punkte mehr in der Summe, als es wirklich waren. Bei mir war es ein halber, bei meiner Banknachbarin immerhin fünf. Manchmal bewirkt ein großer Vorbau eben doch Wunder...
Also haben wir uns bei ein paar Lehrern beschwert, die dann die sehr neutrale Aussage "ein Außenstehender könnte meinen, die Arbeit wurde nicht fertig korrigiert " von sich gegeben haben. Und ab gings damit zu Rektor, denn die Aufgaben waren nicht nur unfertig, sondern auch komplett unnachvollziehbar korrigiert worden.
Am nächsten Tag ist unser "Korrekturteufel" *hust* hereingekommen und hat uns die unterschwellige Drohung gegeben, wir sollen zum Rektor gehen und uns entschuldigen. Bewegt hat sich niemand. Und endlich war die Schulaufgabe (Merke: das Ding zählt doppelt!) auch fertig korrigiert. Sogar die Nachschreiber konnten ihr Werk endlich entgegen nehmen. Nicht dass etwas tolles herausgekommen wäre. So weit ich weiß, hat keiner auch nur eine 4 geschafft (soll heißen: 0 bis 3 von 15 Notenpunkten).
Danach gab es Kritik von uns an ihm. Gut, teilweise. Bei mir hat er sich einfach mitten im Gespräch umgedreht und mit jemand anders weiter geredet, weil ihm der Boden anscheinend zu heiß wurde. Danach hat er sich noch bei unserem Klassenlehrer vor der Tür beschwert, der dann mit den Worten "Von einem Gleichgestelltem muss ich mir nichts sagen lassen" und einem leichten grinsen zurück gekommen ist. 

Gerade habe ich in Facebook gelesen, dass wir anscheinend etwas ins Rollen gebracht haben, freut mich irgendwo. Aber eigentlich muss ich nur noch darüber lachen, denn ernst nehmen kann ich diesen Vogel schon lange nicht mehr. Der einzig fade Beigeschmack ist die schlechte Note und dass er unser Zweitkorrekteur in der Abschlussprüfung ist. Aber da hat uns jemand schon versichert, dass er dort dieses Jahr ungewöhnlich wenig Einfluss haben wird. Schön, dass man im absoluten Notfall eigentlich auf fast jeden Lehrer zählen kann.


----------



## Sharidan (27. Mai 2013)

@Placebo

Freut mich für dich/euch. Hat man eigentlich selten das mal die Lehrer mit den Schülern / Studenten halten und einen aus ihren Reihen ans Bein Pissen 


@OnTopic

Das mein Schnupfen sich wohl wieder dahin verzieht wo auch der Sommer steckt, is Nirvana


----------



## Lee (27. Mai 2013)

Und sowas wird von Steuergeldern bezahlt...


----------



## maxmueller92 (27. Mai 2013)

Haben auch so eine, abnormal inkompetent...Vergleichbar mit deinem Lehrer vom Verhalten 
Aber anscheinend gibts Lehrermangel weswegen die nicht rausgeschmissen wird, obwohl so ziemlich jeder in der Schule was gegen die hat. Naja eigentlich ist dieser Mangel garnicht vorhanden, die Schule will sich einfach nichts eingestehen...

Seit 9 Pc-freien Tagen wieder vor der Kiste, sich den abendlichen Film von meiner großen Auswahl aussuchen zu dürfen hat was


----------



## Festplatte (27. Mai 2013)

WoltLab läuft jetzt richtig auf meiner Website!  Und ich hab 'ne 2+ in Englisch, aber leider 'nen halben Punkt an der 1 vorbei. :/


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Mai 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Haben auch so eine, abnormal inkompetent...Vergleichbar mit deinem Lehrer vom Verhalten
> Aber anscheinend gibts Lehrermangel weswegen die nicht rausgeschmissen wird, obwohl so ziemlich jeder in der Schule was gegen die hat. Naja eigentlich ist dieser Mangel garnicht vorhanden, die Schule will sich einfach nichts eingestehen...


 Ne, ist glaub eher andersrum, es gibt zu viele, die Lehrer werden möchten. Zumindest wurden bei mir bisher die wenigsten Referendare übernommen. Auch wenn sie richtig gut waren und super Bewertungen hatten.
Hatte mal einen der ist nach Bulgarien in ne deutsche Schule, weil einfach nirgends eine Stelle frei war.

Das Problem ist, dass die Lehrer meistens Beamte sind und wenn sie nicht richtig große Sche*ße bauen, kann man die nicht einfach rauswerfen.
Nur befördert werden die faulen und schlechten halt nie, aber das bringt dem Schüler auch nix.

@Topic: Morgen solls genau so super Wetter geben wie heute.


----------



## computertod (28. Mai 2013)

So einen Lehrer haben wir auch, der hat doch tatsächlich mal mit uns in der Turnhallehalle ne Schulaufgabe geschrieben während in der anderen hälfte der Turnhalle ne andere klasse sport hatte. Mit Konzentration war da natürlich nix mehr und bei den meisten wahren die Noten auch entsprechend...
Und sich hier Beschweren bringt rein garnix, hier weist jeder die schuld von sich...


----------



## maxmueller92 (28. Mai 2013)

Naja, bei den 5% der Lehrer über die hier hergezogen wird, liegt die Schuld einfach bei denen...Nett+Inkompetent oder Arschloch+Kompetent sind ja iO, aber bei Arschloch+Inkompetent eskalierts einfach früher oder später, und dann ist das Verhältnis zwischen Schülern und n lehrer so im Arsch, dass nur noch ein Wechsel hilft.


----------



## zockerlein (31. Mai 2013)

Youtube hats nach stunden geschafft mein 3 MINUTEN VIDEO freizuschalten 
Adele - Skyfall | Piano cover by Christopher Miltenberg - YouTube


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Juni 2013)

60 € in der Spielothek gemacht


----------



## xPsyGamerx (1. Juni 2013)

Mein erster GTA 4 Mod wurde auf gtainside.com freigeschaltet

(Unter Mods/Sounds gleich der erste)


----------



## zockerlein (1. Juni 2013)

Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
^
|
THIS


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Juni 2013)

Und wieder 60 in der Spielo gemacht  Hach, herrlich!


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

RB Leipzig steigt in die 3. Liga auf


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (2. Juni 2013)

Die Sommerferien kommen immer näher und ich fahre auf die Star Wars Celebration nach Essen..


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold - 850 Watt - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> ^
> |
> THIS


  Muss nur noch ankommen.


----------



## zockerlein (2. Juni 2013)

exakt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. Juni 2013)

Meine 780 SC ACX wurde heute verschickt (o)=====>


----------



## beren2707 (6. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter, endlich Sonne und sommerliche Temperaturen, inkl. kühler Bierchen etc. pp.


----------



## zockerlein (6. Juni 2013)

mein Objektiv ist endlich da 

aber der Post-Pfosten hats vor die Tür gelegt, während jemand da war


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe diesen Mix so was von so, der dudelt selbst auf Arbeit ständig in meinem Kopf ... so oft kann ich mir den gar nicht anhören, bis er mir aus dem Hals hängt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWb5Qc-fBvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Juni 2013)

Mathe mündlich Tendenz 1


----------



## hbf878 (8. Juni 2013)

nen hunni von der schule bekommen für mein abi->wird gleich "reinvestiert"


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juni 2013)

Gerade von Studienfahrt aus Irland zurückgekommen


----------



## the_pierced (8. Juni 2013)

Die Sleeves was ich zu hause hab sind sich grad noch fürs Netzteil ausgegangen .


----------



## Lee (10. Juni 2013)

Abi vorbei 

Nie wieder Schule


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2013)

Das ich bald 3 Wochen Urlaub habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (10. Juni 2013)

@Lee: Das ist kein Grund zur Freude, glaubs mir. 

@T: Hab ne lässige Woche vor mir.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2013)

Eine Woche ein leeres Haus,  morgen werden ein paar Games geliefert und meine Freundin wird auch viel hier sein ...   Ich mag mein Leben


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> nen hunni von der schule bekommen für mein abi->wird gleich "reinvestiert"



Was ist ein hunni?


----------



## Sharidan (10. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Was ist ein hunni?


 
Hundert Euro oder in Zahlen: 100€


----------



## zockerlein (10. Juni 2013)

<<<E3 Strean 
Twitch


----------



## Festplatte (10. Juni 2013)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ef0b/ Allein das Video! Zu göttlich, das muss ich haben! xD


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

Das ich zur 2. Stunde haben


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Das ich zur 2. Stunde haben



Das ich zur 3. Stunde habe.


----------



## zockerlein (11. Juni 2013)

Anfänger 

<<< dass ich mir jetzt erst mal schön entspannt 4 Freistunden mach


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2013)

Was ist Schule? Ich habe monatelang frei


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

Hey Stryke wie lief dein Abi?

Mich freut nämlich gerade das ich 2.2 im Schnitt habe, obwohl ich nach dem Minimalprinzip gearbeitet hab


----------



## DjangOC (11. Juni 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was ist Schule? Ich habe monatelang frei



Geh Jobben, kannst dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin schon seit über nem Jahr am arbeiten. 

Nachher wieder Ware ausliefern  schon keinen nervigen Chef sehen


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juni 2013)

Kann mir das S3 schon innerhalb dieser Woche kaufen 
Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte erst in nem Monat genug Geld


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

Mein neuer Haarschnitt ist gut geworden!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2013)

Mein neuer Haarschnitt verlief so:
Oma:





> Om Gottäs Willa


Onkel: 





> Ah, Skinni Skinhead


Chef: 





> Das ist Selbstverstümmelung


Keiner Mag ihn, find ich spitze


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mein neuer Haarschnitt verlief so:
> Oma:
> Onkel:
> Chef:
> Keiner Mag ihn, find ich spitze


 
Kommt mir sehr sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Mick-Jogger (12. Juni 2013)

Meine Neue Festplatte ist angekommen!


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juni 2013)

Das heute schönes Wetter ist! 

Am WE ist ja wieder Regen angesagt!


----------



## zockerlein (13. Juni 2013)

heute noch 4 Stunden Frei und morgen Komplett


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Juni 2013)

Matura/Abitur mit Auszeichnung geschafft


----------



## zockerlein (13. Juni 2013)

Respekt, glückwunsch! 

Melonenkaviar (Rezept mit Bild) von kostis | Chefkoch.de
es hat geklappt


----------



## Festplatte (13. Juni 2013)

Schönes Kommentar-System für meine Website gemacht und endlich Taken geguckt! Der Film ist einfach nur genial!   Wie ich das liebe, wenn der Vater Rage-Mode geht und alles abschlachtet!


----------



## MistaKrizz (13. Juni 2013)

endlich die dumme eingewachsener-zehennagel-operation überstanden 



MFG


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. Juni 2013)

Taken 1 oder Taken 2? 

@T

Ich erfreue mich immer noch an meiner Aperture Science Tasse!


----------



## Festplatte (14. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Taken 1 oder Taken 2?
> 
> @T
> 
> Ich erfreue mich immer noch an meiner Aperture Science Tasse!


 
Taken 1!


----------



## the_pierced (14. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub das Wochenende ist gerettet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Q9550 Aufrüster  Die häufen sich gerade total!

Ich freu mich über BF3 Premium Edition für 15,48 EUR


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Noch ein Q9550 Aufrüster  Die häufen sich gerade total!
> 
> Ich freu mich über BF3 Premium Edition für 15,48 EUR



Wo gibt's BF3 Premium Edition für 15,48? :O


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Juni 2013)

Nun ist es offiziell ! 


Hab heute endlich die Fachhochschulreife erworben.

Mit 24 zwar ein wenig spät aber besser als nie


----------



## Zephyr (14. Juni 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Nun ist es offiziell !
> 
> 
> Hab heute endlich die Fachhochschulreife erworben.
> ...


 
Glückwunsch! Wie Du schon sagst, besser spät als nie. Es kann auf keinen Fall schaden


----------



## zockerlein (14. Juni 2013)

da hast du dir aber Zeit gelassen  (ich bin nur 8 jahre früher dran )
Aber Respekt, dass du nicht aufgegeben hast und weiter so 

<<<FREItag


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Juni 2013)

Naja nach der 10. bisschen rumgetrödelt, dann Ausbildung gemacht, noch ein Jahr arbeiten gewesen und dann hab ich mir überlegt mich lieber weiter zu bilden als 40 Jahre auf der Baustelle zu versauern 

Jetzt noch ein Platz an einer Fachhochschule bekommen und dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## zockerlein (14. Juni 2013)

mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt zu doof gewesen, mit deutlich jüngeren das Abi zu machen, aber jetzt is der Teil ja erst mal rum 

<<<meine Zeichnungen klappen endlich wieder


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Juni 2013)

Ne war ganz gut gemischt zwischen 19 und 27 oder so  ich würde mal schätzen das der Altersdurchschnitt bei 22/23 lag 

In der Klasse hatte jeder ne abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung und villeicht auch schon ein wenig Berufserfahrung.
Das hat schon gepasst.


So aber nun genug Off Topic sonst bekommen wir hier noch einen auf den Deckel.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

Battlefield 3 für ~ 4

Außerdem noch 
DS9 S04E06  ME GUSTA


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2013)

Meine SSD ist da


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2013)

Meene Freundin


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2013)

Es ist erst halb 11 und es hat 30°C im Schatten.

Zum Glück gehts am Nachmittag an einen Badesee in den Bergen


----------



## Florian97450 (17. Juni 2013)

Freu mich aktuell über das Wetter. Heute Abend leg ich mich auf meine Dachterasse und trink nen schönen kühlen Cuba Libre dazu.

Außerdem steht daheim ein großes Päckchen für mich. Bildschirm Nr. 2 und 3.


----------



## tils (17. Juni 2013)

das wetter und mein arbeitgeber


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juni 2013)

Keine Hausaufgaben


----------



## AeroX (17. Juni 2013)

Meine neue Feuerwehr Schutzkleidung ist da  muss ich nur noch abholen. Nächste Woche. Öffentlicher Dienst machen um 17.00 uhr feierabend und freitags um 12.00 Uhr. Wer soll das schaffen?  
Aber nächste woche hab ich urlaub


----------



## tils (17. Juni 2013)

warum kann man den hier keine Beiträge liken?Ich will das bei manchen Äußerungen machen


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich auf die Ferien bald ^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juni 2013)

Freu mich auf Donnerstag und 20 Grad mit Regen..


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2013)

Keine Limitierung von der Telekom mehr für Youtube Videos  (dank SemperVideo)
Davor hat ja manchmal schon 144p geruckelt, war eine einzige Qual. Jetzt läuft 480p flüssig (ich weiß, für manche ist das wenig)


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Meine neue Feuerwehr Schutzkleidung ist da  muss ich nur noch abholen. Nächste Woche. Öffentlicher Dienst machen um 17.00 uhr feierabend und freitags um 12.00 Uhr. Wer soll das schaffen?
> Aber nächste woche hab ich urlaub


 
Bei mir zwar erst ein wenig Später, aber meine Schuhe sind da, Hose und Jacke wohl erst später. 
Ab Freitag dann FW-Grundausbildung 
Außerdem hat sich die U19 vom FC S04 echt gut geschlagen, auch wenn sie in beiden Spielen zusammen 0:4 verloren haben. Gut gespielt, nur eben unglücklich. Passt schon. Mit Kaan Ayhan, Max Meyer, Bodenröder und Donis Avdijaj echt richtig gute Jungs dabei


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2013)

Meine Amazon-Bestellung ist da


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2013)

Die Ferien kommen immer näher.


----------



## Zephyr (19. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich über das Wetter


----------



## zockerlein (19. Juni 2013)

nope

mein kühles Zimmer


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2013)

230mm Lüfter zur Schreibtischkühlung umfunktioniert


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2013)

Habe heut Bzw da Mitternacht gestern den Führerschein bestanden  
Endlich Freiheit


----------



## DeepXtreme (20. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal etwas gefunden zu haben, um sich nicht alles gefallen lassen zu müssen....
Internet-Beschwerdestelle - Internet-Beschwerdestelle.de


----------



## Sharidan (20. Juni 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Habe heut Bzw da Mitternacht gestern den Führerschein bestanden
> Endlich Freiheit


 
Glückwunsch, und mach net den Fehler die andere machen, Finger weg vom Alk beim Autofahren und auch wenn GTA es uns glauben machen möchte, Die Straße ist kein Spielplatz 

@OT
Geilen Arbeitstag gehabt.


----------



## tils (20. Juni 2013)

hab am Dienstag en Bewerbungsgespräch mit massig Potenzial


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2013)

Kart fahren heute Abend mit der Firma - also sponsered by El Jefe...
Mal hoffen dass das Wetter hält


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2013)

2L Eistee mit Eis und nen Eis


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2013)

Ach ist das Wetter "hübsch", regen, frische Winde, ab und zu ein Donnerchen, ... aber dennoch steht die Hitze im Raum  Aber nicht mehr so brutal wie die letzten Tage.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kart fahren heute Abend mit der Firma - also sponsered by El Jefe...
> Mal hoffen dass das Wetter hält



Und wen trifft man auf der Kartbahn?

Sebastian Vettel (ungelogen)

Hat seine Runden gedreht, Fotos machen lassen und ist dann ab.
(leider keine Fotos gemacht)


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juni 2013)

Endlich DONNER! Und ein paar Regentropfen. Hoffentlich gehts jetzt richtig los.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juni 2013)

Mich freut es das ich darauf gekommen bin, das HwInfo64 intern den G19 Bildschirm unterstützt, und man dort Harlekin einstellen kann was angezeigt wird *freu*


----------



## zockerlein (22. Juni 2013)

<<<eyefiniti in spielen... anderswo ist es der totale reinsch***


----------



## DeepXtreme (22. Juni 2013)

Nicht "total", aber etwas Schadenfreude kann ich mir nicht verkneifen...


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen ältere Ware (ohne Garantie)  über Auktionsplattform zu einem symbolischen Batzen verkauft, dann auch  vom Käufer positive Bewertung erhalten, und heute steht die Hälfte (nur  die bessere Hälfte, auf die er es abgesehen hatte) ohne Angabe von  Gründen, ohne Absprache, ohne Ankündigung kommentarlos im Zubringer.
> Wird wohl auf dessen Kosten entsorgt werden müssen, wenn er sich nicht kleverer zeigt.
> Eine  erneute Obligation werde ich nicht eingehen, indem ich die Ware wieder  an mich nehme. Der Grundstückeigentümer darf sich mit der illegalen  Entsorgung befassen.


...dass es dem Herrn seine abgeladene Ware verregnet 
Der Auktionsbetreiber hat ihn auch aufgefordert sein erworbenes Eigentum anderswo "_....fachgerecht zu entsorgen_"


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juni 2013)

Habe dem K 601 per Equalizer zu etwas mehr Bass verholfen, wo es wünschenswert ist. Hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen.


----------



## zockerlein (22. Juni 2013)

> Nicht "total", aber etwas Schadenfreude kann ich mir nicht verkneifen...


Problem gelöst:

<<<EYEFINITY


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2013)

Hui..
Grad erst wieder zuhause. Hatte ne geile Nacht und ich glaub ich steh auf jemaden


----------



## DeepXtreme (22. Juni 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> Problem gelöst:


 hat sich noch eine andere Wendung/Sichtweise eröffnet: Der Herr berichtet heute, von nichts zu wissen, etwas abgeladen zu haben.
Glaubt man ihm, könnte es sich so zugetragen haben: Besichtigung in der wohnung, da hat er alles begutachtet. Während ich die erste Ladung auf den Verladeplatz gebracht habe, hat er sein Auto umparkiert und direkt neben die Ladung gestellt. Dann habe ich ich ihm den zweiten Teil auf Fahrerseite neben das Auto zum verladen abgestellt, was er gleich eingepackt hat, und damit die hinter dem Auto vorab positionierte Ware vergass. Nun 2 Wochen später ist es mir evtl. erst aufgefallen, dass etwas liegen geblieben ist.

Aber seltsam ist es schon, dass er nicht bemerkt, dass ihm etwas fehlt, dass genau dies in der Hauptsache beworbene ihm fehlt. Und auch dass er nur Minuten später nach der Besichtigung es generell nicht vermisst (Kauf ohne Warenbezug).
Entweder der komplette Luftikus, oder aus Peinlichkeit über sein zurück rudern müssen jetzt vorgeschobene Ausreden.
Na egal, seit heute Nachmittag ist der Platz leer (abgeholt)


----------



## AeroX (22. Juni 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Bei mir zwar erst ein wenig Später, aber meine Schuhe sind da, Hose und Jacke wohl erst später.
> Ab Freitag dann FW-Grundausbildung



Der Lehrgang ist einer der besten  Atemschutz ist der geilste 

@topic: 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## zockerlein (23. Juni 2013)

Hammermäßige Stimmung im riesigen Bierzelt, einer ansonsten recht bescheidenen Kärwa


----------



## Autorocker (23. Juni 2013)

Endlich nach über 2 Wochen Verspätung kommt nun meine GTX 770 so in der Mitte der Woche an.


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2013)

1Kg Dosenravioli


----------



## Abufaso (23. Juni 2013)

taks schrieb:


> 1Kg Dosenravioli



Es sind die kleinen Dinge  

Das Wetter ist perfekt so, nicht zu kalt und nicht zu heiß


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2013)

Ja genau. Super


----------



## N00bler (23. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich das wir heute DSL-2000 bekommen haben.


PS: vorher hatten wir ne 300kbit Leitung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht bald ne 50k leitung


----------



## zockerlein (23. Juni 2013)

derzeit 32k


----------



## N00bler (23. Juni 2013)

Schön für euch. 

Wir leben leider am arsch der map


----------



## Sharidan (23. Juni 2013)

Heute mal wieder Half Life 2 durch gespielt. 
Mag nix besonderes sein, aber für einen Anhänger älterer bzw. alter Spiele einfach nur herrlich (:


----------



## tils (23. Juni 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist perfekt so, nicht zu kalt und nicht zu heiß


is mir heute auch 3-4 mal aufgefallen. Herrliche Sonne, schöner Wind. Einfach perfekt


----------



## Wim1337 (24. Juni 2013)

Gestern habe ich meine Tastatur komplett auseinander genommen und jede Taste einzeln gewaschen, war echt ne kleine Aktion - aber notwendig! 
JedeR, der das shcon mal gemacht hat, weiß, wovon ich rede!

Was mich freut: Heute das Ergebnis zu genießen


----------



## IJOJOI (24. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich aus ein saftiges Kotelett


----------



## Sharidan (24. Juni 2013)

Wim1337 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Tastatur komplett auseinander genommen und jede Taste einzeln gewaschen, war echt ne kleine Aktion - aber notwendig!
> JedeR, der das shcon mal gemacht hat, weiß, wovon ich rede!
> 
> Was mich freut: Heute das Ergebnis zu genießen


 

Ohja, musste ich auch vor kurzem machen, da ich mir ne volle Tasse Kaffe drüber kippte. Aber es hat sich gelohnt meiner X4 gehts wieder gut wie am ersten Tag und sieht auch so aus (:

@OT

Über diverse Musik bei Spielen die man sich runterladen kann. Einfach Hammer was da zeitweise dabei ist


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juni 2013)

Also mich freut es total, dass ich gerade meinen Wall-e aus Papier nach einer Stunde fertig habe (ohne Kleber  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2013)

Bioshock Infinite im 1999-Modus durchgespielt, immer wieder ein Vergnügen; freue mich schon auf die DLCs aus dem Seasonpass. 
Was steht als nächstes an - ach ja, Dawnguard und Dragonborn. Hab ich bis morgen (in einem Jahr) fertig.


----------



## The_Trasher (25. Juni 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Also mich freut es total, dass ich gerade meinen Wall-e aus Papier nach einer Stunde fertig habe (ohne Kleber  )


 
Mit welchem Toaster fotografierst du denn ? 
Aber schönes Teil


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juni 2013)

Mit meinem Nokia 5230 

Was erwartest du denn von 2 MP? xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Juni 2013)

Neue CPU soll morgen kommen und ich hab noch frei


----------



## Autorocker (25. Juni 2013)

Bei mir kommt morgen die GTX 770...Yes


----------



## edaknik (25. Juni 2013)

Mein Prozessor ist keine OC-Krücke sondern überdurchschnittlich und bringt viel Spaß 
Der Computer meines Bruders war noch zu retten und läuft jetzt wieder reibungslos ^^


----------



## Festplatte (25. Juni 2013)

vServer endlich ordentlich eingerichtet.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2013)

Autorocker schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt morgen die GTX 770...Yes


 
Boar hammer


----------



## Autorocker (26. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar hammer



Jetzt ist Sie da


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juni 2013)

Endlich alle Arbeiten geschafft


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Juni 2013)

Wie's aussieht bekomm ich doch noch ein paar Wochen lang einen Frlerienjob 
Connections sind einfach spitze


----------



## joraku (28. Juni 2013)

Bald geht es los!

24h Live-Stream zu Star Citizen!


----------



## DeepXtreme (29. Juni 2013)

Die Neumöblierung hat wieder ein neues Stück erhalten. Entspricht exakt dem was ich gesucht habe, besser hätte ich es nicht treffen können


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

Montag ins Phantasialand. ^-^


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Hülle und SD Karte heute anstatt Montag angekommen


----------



## zockerlein (29. Juni 2013)

hab wieder geld


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juli 2013)

Leon Goretzka ab jetzt Schalker 
Mit dem Jungen werden wir noch sehr viel Spaß haben. Idealerweise neben Höger hinter Draxler, dann noch Max Meyer. Draxler und Goretzka könnten zu einem echten Traumduo werden.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2013)

Endlich, gleich nach Phantasialand.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2013)

Das ich den Papierkrieg zur Gewerbeanmeldung durch habe...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Juli 2013)

Summersales!


----------



## zockerprince15 (4. Juli 2013)

Abschlussprüfung mit 2.5 bestanden.  Jetzt kann ich nächstes Jahr auf die fos.


----------



## joraku (4. Juli 2013)

Zusage zum Ferienjob erhalten!
Dazu endlich eine neue Kamera gekauft!


----------



## the_pierced (4. Juli 2013)

Grad draufgekommen, das ich für PayPal doch nicht zwingend ne Kreditkarte brauche. Endlich kann ich mir die GTX 780 Backplate kaufen


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

Bald Ferien JUHU.


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

Rechner läuft endlich wieder, besser denje! LAN kann kommen


----------



## Festplatte (4. Juli 2013)

Schön was an meiner Website geschafft.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

Endlich Freitag!


----------



## Sharidan (5. Juli 2013)

Endlich Freitag und URRRRRRRLLLLLAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBB ... YES


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Juli 2013)

Bier in der Hand und Freitaaaaag!!

Die Wochen verfliegen aber mal wieder.. tztztz


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Endlich Freitag!


 
Genau ^-^.


----------



## DeepXtreme (5. Juli 2013)

AVR neu kalibriert... endlich!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. Juli 2013)

Hab ne Uhr zum Abi geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Festplatte (5. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte jemandem bei 'nem Problem helfen.


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Dazu endlich eine neue Kamera gekauft!



Spielzeug ist angekommen. 

Oh oh, ich glaube der Geldbeutel hat schon Angst vor dem Hunger von Zubehör.


----------



## Gast12308 (6. Juli 2013)

Das mich O2 endlich in ruhe lässt!
Zwei Jahre war ich bei diesem Anbieter weil ich unbedingt HD-TV wollte. Nach Einrichtung gab es immer wieder Probleme das selbst irgendwann der O2 Techniker mir Sagte das HD-TV bei mir nicht richtig laufen würde und ich die Kündigung schriftlich aufsetzen solle. Gemacht getan aber O2 wollte mich dennoch nicht aus dem vertrag lassen und musste daher einen Anwalt einschalten. 

Jetzt tun die zwar so als hätte ich die Geräte nicht zurück geschickt und wollen von mir Kohle sehen aber zum Glück hebt man ja den Nachweis von DHL auf...


----------



## DeepXtreme (6. Juli 2013)

CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Jetzt tun die zwar so als hätte ich die Geräte nicht zurück geschickt und wollen von mir Kohle sehen aber zum Glück hebt man ja den Nachweis von DHL auf...


 Nur mit Rücksendug von Hardware bist Du sicher nicht aus dem Vertrag entlassen. Eine Vertragslösung bedingt schon das gegenseitige Einverständnis (geistiger Wille).


----------



## Gast12308 (6. Juli 2013)

Ich bin bereits aus dem vertrag und musste die Geräte zurücksenden


----------



## DeepXtreme (6. Juli 2013)

CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Ich bin bereits aus dem vertrag und musste die Geräte zurücksenden


 ah, Geld für die Ware wollen die von Dir? Assozierte es mit Vertragsabo


----------



## Gast12308 (6. Juli 2013)

Ja genau, für das Modem und digital receiver jeweils 100€. Aber ich habe die belege das ich es per Retourschein zurück gesendet habe.

Dachte alice wäre schon schlimm aber nach Übernahme von O2 gab es nochmal ne Steigerung und mein Rechtsanwalt hat genug zu tun


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Juli 2013)

Mein Router geht wieder (schei... Passwort sperre)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2013)

Wetter GEIL und schön am Chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wetter GEIL und schön am Chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ebenso.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich habe altes Blattwerk äähhh Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die beste Freundin der Welt und meine Crysis 3 Hunter Edition ist da


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juli 2013)

Ist das ein Segen wenn 6 120mm 1A Lüfter (die von den redundanten Netzteilen nicht mit gerechnet) mal Ruhe geben


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2013)

Juhuuuu noch 1 Woche Ferien  !!!!


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

Bei mir fangen die grad erst an!


----------



## Autorocker (8. Juli 2013)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu noch 1 Woche Ferien  !!!!



Wtf?! Jetzt schon Schluß??? Nächstes Wochenende fangen die bei mir erst an!


----------



## KastenBier (8. Juli 2013)

Worüber ich mich gerade total freue? Dass es erst halb 9 ist und ich noch bis um 16 Uhr auf der Arbeit sitzen darf.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich gerade total freue? Dass es erst halb 9 ist und ich noch bis um 16 Uhr auf der Arbeit sitzen darf.


 
Falscher Thread


----------



## KastenBier (8. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Falscher Thread


 
Okay, mich freut gerade total, dass es nurnoch 56 Minuten to go sind. Besser?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Juli 2013)

Mhm... Sonne, die ausnahmsweise mal angenehm trocken scheint, keine drückende Luftfeuchtigkeit, ein Plätzchen unterm schattigen Baum, etwas entfernt eine Horde lachender, vergnügter Kinder diverser Nationalitäten und Hautfarben, die auch ohne Playstation und co., sowie dem bei Erwachsenen später offenen und nicht so offenen Rassismus ihren unbeschwerten Spaß haben können - und ich im Herbst meines Lebens () mit ausreichend gekühlten Getränken und mit der von mir neu entdeckten Dobie Gray Mucke im Hintergrund schon halb senil die Dinge beobachtend...

Vielleicht ist der "Sinn des Lebens" wirklich einfach: Sich an der Einfachheit der Dinge erfreuen können, die Gedanken schweifen lassen und für einen kurzen Moment mit sich im Reinen zu sein...


----------



## Festplatte (11. Juli 2013)

Dieses Steam-Getaway-Ding, schon wieder ganz hibbelig deswegen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2013)

Heute gehts für 12 Tage nach Irland


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2013)

Morgen wieder Kölner Lichter.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juli 2013)

Ganz viel Zeug bei Steam gekauft, jetzt aber kein Geld mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2013)

Bald ist 19 uhr


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bald ist 19 uhr



Darauf freuen wir beide uns wohl aus dem selben Grund, oder? 

@ topic: Steam Summer Sale


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juli 2013)

Seit 3 Tagen bei Steam und schon kommt der Summer Sale 
Gestern noch die Civ 5 Demo gespielt und geärgert, dass sie vorbei ist, und heute ist es für 9,99 im Sale


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2013)

Heute letzter Arbeitstag -> 5 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Juli 2013)

Freistehende Gebäude ... hätte ich mir mal in der Platte erlauben dürfen um die Uhrzeit noch Subwoofer zerstörende Musik und Lautstärken, Daheim, hämmern zu lassen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2013)

19.00 uhr die beste zeit der nächsten Tage


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2013)

Aber sowas von


----------



## Razier (15. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen bei Steam und schon kommt der Summer Sale
> Gestern noch die Civ 5 Demo gespielt und geärgert, dass sie vorbei ist, und heute ist es für 9,99 im Sale


 
Ich habe auch bei der Gold Edition zugeschlagen.
San Andreas hab ich für 5€ bekommen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Grad ne Mail bekommen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. Juli 2013)

Och menno ich will auch 

@Topic

Hass Liebe zum Steam Sale


----------



## Rodian (16. Juli 2013)

Das ich jetzt schlafen geh


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Juli 2013)

Neue Arbeitskollegin


----------



## Festplatte (16. Juli 2013)

50€ bekommen mit denen ich morgen noch eine PSC hole, für den SUMMER-SALE!


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2013)

Heute schwimmen. Super.


----------



## Rodian (16. Juli 2013)

Heute Frei


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juli 2013)

Ducati verkauft  aber mit einem Auge


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Juli 2013)

Metro Last Light DLC


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

Das geniale Sommer-Wetter!


----------



## fear.de (17. Juli 2013)

Das ich diese Woche ein Bewerbungsgespräch in der Schweiz habe und das bei genau der Firma die mich am meisten interessiert hat und nächste Woche meine FiSi Ausbildung endlich zu Ende geht 

Wenn beides klappt heißt es dann als Anfangsgehalt 5k CHF Brutto , würde dann nach der Probezeit in die Schweiz ziehen und müsste die ersten 5 Jahre nur 7% steuern Abdrücken, heißt über 4k netto Einkommen, YES


----------



## DorianGray (17. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade meine neue Gigabyte 760 OC im Rucksack und es sind nur noch 20 min bis nach Hause  * freu *


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. Juli 2013)

Hab endlich ne Bude in Karlsruhe gefunden - das Studium kann kommen


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hab endlich ne Bude in Karlsruhe gefunden - das Studium kann kommen


 
viel erfolg beim studieren  ^^
kommt auf mich auch bald zu so bald so also bald halt  ^^

ich freue mich auf meinen neuen PC  ^^


----------



## zockerlein (17. Juli 2013)

in 2,5h endlich 16


----------



## Re4dt (18. Juli 2013)

Meine neue Linse


----------



## zockerlein (18. Juli 2013)

verzieh dich bitte 

<<<sweet 16


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

Die Sonne scheint mir auf den Arsch und das ohne Unterlass 
Das freut mich!


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2013)

Super Temperatur zzT.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Juli 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Das ich diese Woche ein Bewerbungsgespräch in der Schweiz habe und das bei genau der Firma die mich am meisten interessiert hat und nächste Woche meine FiSi Ausbildung endlich zu Ende geht
> 
> Wenn beides klappt heißt es dann als Anfangsgehalt 5k CHF Brutto , würde dann nach der Probezeit in die Schweiz ziehen und müsste die ersten 5 Jahre nur 7% steuern Abdrücken, heißt über 4k netto Einkommen, YES



Willkommen in der Schweiz


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2013)

Endlich wieder Freitag!


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Freitag!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Juppiee!! Und um 16 Uhr Feierabend.. Prost! ..


----------



## zockerlein (19. Juli 2013)

Ferien :banana:


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Juli 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=666589"/>  Juppiee!! Und um 16 Uhr Feierabend.. Prost! ..



Genau Freitag


----------



## fear.de (19. Juli 2013)

Danke @ kühlprofi 


Das Bewerbungsgespräch lief Super und wurde als Person und von meinen specs her gelobt, der technische Test hab ich auch ohne Fehler abgeschlossen, denke also das ich ne Zusage nächste Woche erhalte


----------



## S4rg333 (19. Juli 2013)

Mich freut das ich jetzt schon ca. 1 Promille hab, trotzdem noch fast fehlerfrei schreiben kann und nacher auf das Rutenfest gehen werde!!!!


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2013)

Sonntag wieder schwimmen.


----------



## moe (19. Juli 2013)

S4rg333 schrieb:


> Mich freut das ich jetzt schon ca. 1 Promille hab, trotzdem noch fast fehlerfrei schreiben kann und nacher auf das Rutenfest gehen werde!!!!


 
Rutenfest!! 

@T: Sturmfrei und chillen bei mir zuhause. Deswegen zwar kein Rutenfest am WE, aber egal. Geht ja bis Dienstag.


----------



## zockerlein (19. Juli 2013)

Autokorrektur FTW


----------



## Autorocker (19. Juli 2013)

Hab grad Johnny Depp 1m vor mir in Berlin bei der Filmpremiere von Lone Ranger gesehen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Juli 2013)

Ab nächste Woche Ferienarbeiterinnen in meiner Firma


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Juli 2013)

Hab endlich mal wieder Windows neu aufgesetzt 
Schön, wie schnell jetzt wieder alles läuft und noch dazu hab ich jetzt die HDDs vollkommen aus meinem PC verbannt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Juli 2013)

Oma hat heute ungewollt für etwas schmunzeln gesorgt:


> Ich muss mal schnell in die Küche. Die CD umdrehen damit die Musik weiter läuft


  Ich glaube die Generation MP3 wird sich nun fragen was daran so lustig ist


----------



## Festplatte (22. Juli 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Oma hat heute ungewollt für etwas schmunzeln gesorgt:
> Ich glaube die Generation MP3 wird sich nun fragen was daran so lustig ist


 
Äh... Nein? Das werden sich nur wirklich absolute Idioten fragen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juli 2013)

Nach mehr als 30 minuten eine ****** stechmücke mit pcgh heft 08/13 gekillt


----------



## coroc (22. Juli 2013)

Mein PC läuft wieder


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juli 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hab endlich mal wieder Windows neu aufgesetzt
> Schön, wie schnell jetzt wieder alles läuft und noch dazu hab ich jetzt die HDDs vollkommen aus meinem PC verbannt


 
Also ich habe seit einem Jahr Windows 7 schon installiert und es läuft noch fast so schnell wie am ersten Tag, übrigens auf einer HDD.


----------



## N00bler (22. Juli 2013)

Noch 6Wochen Ferien!!!!! 

1Woche später: Man ich hab voll bock auf Schule.


----------



## AeroX (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hab irgendwas gewonnen


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2013)

Später Mcs


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit einem Jahr Windows 7 schon installiert und es läuft noch fast so schnell wie am ersten Tag, übrigens auf einer HDD.



Ich hab aber zwischendrin Windows mal auf ne neue SSD gespiegelt mit Clonezilla, anstatt es da neu zu installieren 

Edit:
@ topic: Mein Ferienjob macht richtig Spaß  Hätte die letzten paar Jahre auch dort arbeiten sollen...


----------



## Festplatte (22. Juli 2013)

Das ich ein ein paar Stunden wieder bei meinem G35 bin und ordentlich Musik hören kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Juli 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Das ich ein ein paar Stunden wieder bei meinem G35 bin und ordentlich Musik hören kann.



Mit dem G35 ordentlich Musik hören? 

Das der SSS vorbei ist


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2013)

Morgen in den Rheinpark.


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das der SSS vorbei ist



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber mein Geldbeutel hat richtig laut aufgeseufzt! 
@T: Es soll Regnen und diesen Regen haben die Pflanzen im Garten verdammt nötig.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit SCHWEREN STURMBÖEN, HEFTIGEM STARKREGEN und HAGEL

für Region Hannover


Wuhu


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Das gleiche @ München! 

Aber abkühlen wird es dadurch nicht.

@ Topic

Arbeit aus!


----------



## beren2707 (24. Juli 2013)

Einmal mitten im Gewitter bei ~10cm stehendem Wasser auf Straßen und Gehwegen, entsprechendem Starkregen und Sturmböen fröhlich pfeifend mit dem Schirm zum Bahnhof laufen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und war enorm erfrischend; besonders die armen Teufel ohne Schirm zu sehen war erheiternd, die panisch umherrannten und sich Sachen über den Kopf hielten (ja, auch Tablets und Laptops ).


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit SCHWEREN STURMBÖEN, HEFTIGEM STARKREGEN und HAGEL
> 
> für Region Hannover
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich auch im Westen Niedersachsens.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2013)

Hier in münchen war so ein wind, dass fast der sonnenschirm weggeflogen wäre


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

Morgen kommt endlich mein Fahrrad. 


Freu.


----------



## asker0070 (24. Juli 2013)

Sommerferien!


----------



## Razier (24. Juli 2013)

Urlaub


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2013)

Letzter Arbeitstag 

Ab Morgen 2 Wochen Sonne, Strand und Meeeeer


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

Freitag!


----------



## Florian97450 (26. Juli 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Freitag!



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Endlich Wochenende!


----------



## eNortiz (26. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Freitag!



Word!


----------



## T0M4S (26. Juli 2013)

Wochenende? Pah, ich hab mir frei genommen!

LG T0M4S


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2013)

Morgen lass' ich im Schwimmbad einfach die Seele baumeln, freu' mich schon.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Juli 2013)

Seit knapp 2 Stunden Semesterferien  morgen geht's an den See.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juli 2013)

Heute und morgen kleines Konzertwochenende.
Dank Vitamin B kein Eintritt, "Backstage" Pass und ich kann und darf überall fotografieren.

Da glüht der Auslöser


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Juli 2013)

Türzapper geht wieder, 60° Buntwäsche überlebt


----------



## beren2707 (27. Juli 2013)

Burzeltag, Burzeltag.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Juli 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Burzeltag, Burzeltag.



Glückwunsch  
Wie alt wird man denn?

@Topic Ferien und schönes Wetter und gutes Frühstück


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Wie alt wird man denn?
> 
> @Topic Ferien und schönes Wetter und gutes Frühstück



Wie kannst du schon ferien haben ? 

@beren Glückwunsch


----------



## beren2707 (27. Juli 2013)

Danke sehr euch beiden. 
Uralt... 23.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juli 2013)

@beren2707
Glückwunsch

@Coldhardt 
Schau doch ins Profil oder bist du mit der App unterwegs?


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Juli 2013)

Jap, in der Tat mit der App.

@PTTG  Seit gestern schon


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

In ein Paar Tagen kommt die neue Gamescom App raus. 


Freu.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2013)

@cold: wieso schon so früh?


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Juli 2013)

Schön warm heute aber sind ja auch erst 32 grad

MfG


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Schön warm heute aber sind ja auch erst 32 grad
> 
> MfG


 
LOL, erst?

War es mal wärmer bei dir?


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> LOL, erst?
> 
> War es mal wärmer bei dir?


 
Ja das ist aber schon ein paar Tage her


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juli 2013)

Endlich Cyanogenmod auf dem Handy 
Läuft alles ca. doppelt so schnell wie vorher


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

Was ist das?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß es auch nicht ganz genau aber ich  habe gerade das hier gelesen Mit CyanogenMod 10.2 zu Android 4.3 wechseln - ComputerBase

Scheint wohl ein Alternatives Androidsystem zu sein


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade das Wetter für Montag gesehen, abgesehen vom vielen Regen, nur noch humane 23 - 25°C


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2013)

Es hat erst 29°C in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

22°C zZT. Jetzt ist es richtig angenehm. 


Gefällt mir!


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juli 2013)

24°C geht auch aber meine Stirn schwitzt trotzdem, und das es die nächsten Tage so bleiben soll freut mich.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Juli 2013)

Freut mich auch, die Hitze die letzten Tage war schon übel


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juli 2013)

[entfernt]


----------



## zockerlein (31. Juli 2013)

ein spezielles Mädel


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Juli 2013)

Erster ferientag


----------



## Uziflator (1. August 2013)

Hab meine 29 € von Amazon wieder bekommen für Prime


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. August 2013)

Hehe...eigentlich könnte ich gleichzeitig hier und im "was nervt euch gerade total" Thread was reinschreiben. ^^

Mich freut total, dass ich als Zeitungszusteller angenommen wurde und mir so zu Weihnachten doch die PS4 leisten kann. xD

Was mich gerade nervt ist, dass ich bei Altglas rausbringen mir einen Finger aufgeschnitten hab und immer beim Faust zusammenballen, durch den Verband, jetzt irgendwie immer den Mittelfinger zeige


----------



## AeroX (1. August 2013)

Morgen Freitag und morgen endlich mal schön mit einem guten Kumpel shisha Bar.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. August 2013)

Am Montag wieder arbeiten  Raus aus dem täglichen Computerspiele Konsum. Und mit kaputten Daumen gibt es nur Helferlesgschäftle. Danach ab Samstagabend Urlaub


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2013)

Kann es sein, das du dich über den Urlaub net freust? 

@ Topic

Endlich Freitag!


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was ist das?


 
Ist ein alternatives Androidsystem, auch Custom ROM genannt. 
Bekomme dadurch immer das neuste Update, also größtmögliche Sicherheit. 
Außerdem ist es deutlich schlanker als die Oberflächen von Samsung & Co, also deutlich flotter. 

@Topic:
30°C


----------



## der_yappi (2. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Endlich Freitag!


 
Dito

Heute Nachmittag gehts schwimmen


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Heute Nachmittag gehts schwimmen


 
Ja Ebenso.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Endlich Freitag!



 Ja!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du dich über den Urlaub net freust?


 Nö, macht keinen guten Eindruck vor dem Urlaub krank zu machen  Und dank meiner Steuerberaterin fehlt das Geld für Hobby mäßige Beschäftigung.

Topic: Küche bleibt heute unangetastet. Daumenschonendes kochen ---> Pizza bestellt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. August 2013)

Immer noch zwei Wochen Urlaub haben


----------



## JackOnell (2. August 2013)

Noch zweimal schlafen und dann geht es wieder an die Nordsee


----------



## moe (2. August 2013)

Ab Montag Urlaub und mein zweites Motorrad ist beim dritten mal kicken angesprungen nachdem ich den Vergaser sauber gemacht hab.


----------



## Sharidan (2. August 2013)

Endlich Wochenende... Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich Arbeite wirklich sehr gerne. Meine Kolleginen sind super Lieb und Klasse und auch meine Vorgesetzten sind Prima, aber bei dieser Affenhitze hinter der Theke ist einfach ein Graus. Keine Klima und nur ein popliger Ventilator der nach 2 Stunden ohnehin nur Heiße Luft Produziert -.- 

Wenigstens gibts das WE


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. August 2013)

Gleich gehts Motorrad fahren


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2013)

Noch zwei und halb Wochen dann Gamescom. Freu.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. August 2013)

Heute knapp schöne 300km Schwarzwaldkurven geräubert auf dem Mopped


----------



## TheZippyMan (3. August 2013)

Ich habe erfahren, dass ich Zugriff auf ne CNC hab!!!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

Das ich Rückenschmerzen habe.


----------



## Festplatte (3. August 2013)

Endlich geht mein Login-System.  Jetzt muss ich nurnoch das Registrier-System zum Laufen kriegen.


----------



## Ion (4. August 2013)

*Das hier:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ1EbYoDifc


----------



## YuT666 (4. August 2013)

War grad ziemlich erfrischend in der Isar zu schwimmen. Nette Sache.


----------



## JackOnell (4. August 2013)

Bin endlich wieder an der Nordsee


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das ich Rückenschmerzen habe.


 
LOL, du freust dich das du Rückenschmerzen hast?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (4. August 2013)

Ich freue mich, dass ich am 17. August auf das Elbriot Festival gehe und endlich wieder Slayer etc. sehen darf! Metal!! \m/


----------



## Festplatte (4. August 2013)

Mein epischer neuer Desktop mit Rainmeter. Ich mach morgen mal 'nen Screen und klatsch den in den Desktop-Thread.


----------



## loltheripper (4. August 2013)

Meine 1,4 GH/s beim Bitcoin mining


----------



## Festplatte (6. August 2013)

Pink Floyd!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. August 2013)

TÜV bekommen fürs Mopped


----------



## AeroX (9. August 2013)

Bisschen bei ebay geshoppt 

Was mann hat, hat mann!


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2013)

Morgen kommt laut Sendungsverfolgung mein neues Objektiv. FREU


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. August 2013)

Trackday gebucht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. August 2013)

Drei Wochen Urlaub und nächste Woche Gamescom .


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Drei Wochen Urlaub und nächste Woche Gamescom .


 
Übernächste Woche ist die Gamescom.


----------



## Festplatte (10. August 2013)

Server laufen wieder, Half-Life 2 ist geil und man kann auf meiner Website nun sein Passwort ändern.  Nur die Registrierung geht noch nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Übernächste Woche ist die Gamescom.



Natürlich hast Recht  .
Bist du wieder mit dabei ??


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Natürlich hast Recht  .
> Bist du wieder mit dabei ??


 
Natürlich. Sowie jedes Jahr.  

Ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. August 2013)

Ich auch ,deswegen hab ich schonmal auf nächste Woche verschoben ^^.
Welchen Tag gehst du ??


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich auch ,deswegen hab ich schonmal auf nächste Woche verschoben ^^.
> Welchen Tag gehst du ??


 
Alle 5 Tage und du?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. August 2013)

Den halben Mittwoch und Donnerstag.
Mit meinem beiden Söhnen und einem Gast.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2013)

Ahh ok. Ja vllt. sieht man sich dort.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. August 2013)

Am Mittwoch geht's auf's Summer Breeze und unsere Gruppe hat gestern noch Zuwachs bekommen 
5 Verrückte in nem Golf 4 auf dem Weg nach Dinkelsbühl  zum Glück haben wir nen Hänger dabei!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. August 2013)

Far Cry 3 geht weiter, hab einen alten Speicherpunkt gefunden. Und nun steht im nächsten Level meine Waffen wieder zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (11. August 2013)

Mein Registrier-System geht endlich und mein ACP auch!


----------



## moe (12. August 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch geht's auf's Summer Breeze und unsere Gruppe hat gestern noch Zuwachs bekommen
> 5 Verrückte in nem Golf 4 auf dem Weg nach Dinkelsbühl  zum Glück haben wir nen Hänger dabei!


 
Wir sind fast 30 Leute, aber (zum Glück) auf mehrere Camps verteilt. Boah, ich freu mich schon so.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. August 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wir sind fast 30 Leute


 
Ok, das ist ne andere Hausnummer 
Aber dafür, dass wir am Anfang nur zu zweit waren, ist das ne gute Steigerung 

@ topic: Noch zwei Tage


----------



## moe (12. August 2013)

Ist aber auch ganz schön anstrengend mit so vielen. Deswegen --> Dieses Jahr mehrere Camps.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. August 2013)

Ja, das glaub ich dir. Dieses Jahr bei Rock im Park hatten wir auch bestimmt 20 Leute bei uns an den Zelten - da ist es in einer kleinen Runde doch gemütlicher


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2013)

Unter 45min bis Feierabend...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (13. August 2013)

CERN Besuch von der Uni aus. Gut das wir fliegen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. August 2013)

Ich kann heute, ohne einer Arme von Luftbeschleunigern, richtig gut im Dachgeschoss Leben. Ist mit kurzen Sachen sogar etwas Kühl das Windchen was rein weht.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. August 2013)

Großes Projekt heute gewonnen - Juli + August Rekordmonate bezüglich Umsatz 
Endlich Zeit für Games (Spelunky, Mass Effect 3, PES 2013 ich komme! )
Die Temperaturen in Wien sind endlich erträglich geworden, nach 3 Wochen um die 35-40°C.                                                                                                                                                                                Wenn das Thermometer mitten in der Nacht um 00:30 (letzte Woche Do-Fr war das) 32°C anzeigt, ist das nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2013)

Heute letzter Arbeitstag für die Woche! Morgen Feiertag und Freitag frei!


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Android 4.3 für mein S3


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2013)

Endlich ist wieder mal die Sonne da.


----------



## AeroX (16. August 2013)

Grad neues parkticket gezogen,weil das alte Ticket abgelaufen war - wen seh ich da? Die zettelschl**pe.
 Glück gehabt ;D


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Grad neues parkticket gezogen,weil das alte Ticket abgelaufen war - wen seh ich da? Die zettelschl**pe.
> Glück gehabt ;D


 DU gönnst deinem Staate aber auch nichts 

Topic: Ich werd nich mehr, die Schl... aue hat mal meine Lohnsteuer fertig  Nach knapp 4 Monaten.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2013)

Na endlich,  gerade eben Gamescom T shirt angekommen. Super


----------



## taks (16. August 2013)

Schlimmste Prüfung in diesem Semester vorbei, eine volle Flasche Rum, unsere Schule führt eine Gadgothek ein, es steht ein ganzer Abend für GW2 zur verfügung  





> Gadgothek:
> Eine Art Bibliothek in der man Gadget wie LeapMotion, RaspberryPi etc. ausleihen kann um damit herum zu hantieren/programmieren.


----------



## AeroX (16. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DU gönnst deinem Staate aber auch nichts



Ja Sorry


----------



## taks (17. August 2013)

Ich hab nur eine halbe Stunde GW2 gespielt, dafür ist die Flasche Rum leer


----------



## coroc (17. August 2013)

Mein mobo und meine CPU sind heil, es lag am RAM.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Bad Religion


----------



## grenn-CB (17. August 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Mein mobo und meine CPU sind heil, es lag am RAM.



Das klingt ja gut, also war mein Verdacht schon richtig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2013)

Kleine Privat Party mit meinem kleinen Bro  Obwohl hier 2 PCs laufen, 1 Server, hier im Dachgeschoss 31°C ist, ... mein Bro die Bierflasche durch die Gegend schiebt u. mich fragt wieso die Maus nicht funktioniert ... die Musik so laut ist dass wir den Server in seiner Hitze nicht mehr heulen hören ... wir ham Spaß


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2013)

Trotz Erkrankung, Schicksale in der Familie und teilweise komplettem Desinteresse konnte ich nun, nach zähem Ringen, meine Hausarbeit endlich fertigstellen. Danke, danke, danke, es ist geschafft.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. August 2013)

Praktikumsstelle mit PCs ohne SSDs. Da kann man viele Kaffeepausen machen


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

JUHU, gleich zur Gamescom. Wird der Hammer.


Zeus


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. August 2013)

Dass meine graka nun endlich ausgetauscht wird


----------



## grenn-CB (21. August 2013)

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND
Jetzt erst?
Ist die noch schon seit 2-3 Monaten weg?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. August 2013)

Seit 7 Wochen


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

Jaa, gerade eben die PS4 angespielt. Wirklich super.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. August 2013)

Ich halte die Schlüssel zu meiner ersten eigenen Wohnung in den Händen


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich halte die Schlüssel zu meiner ersten eigenen Wohnung in den Händen


Glückwunsch!  

@ Topic

Das der Feierabend immer näher rückt.


----------



## dragonlort (22. August 2013)

Das morgen letzter Arbeitstag ist und ich am Samstag nach kaas fahre zu Grobi hifi laden fahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2013)

Mir fällt es immer noch schwer mich an etwas zu erfreuen egal was ich mache


----------



## 777890 (23. August 2013)

Sei doch froh, dass du gesund bist


----------



## Joselman (23. August 2013)

Das ist sehr wichtig. Vergisst man nur immer wenn man Gesund ist....


----------



## painleZ (23. August 2013)

FEIERABEND UND WOCHENENDE  muhahahahaa


----------



## Festplatte (24. August 2013)

Ein paar alte Fehler an meiner Website gefunden und korrigiert.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2013)

Ich freue mich auf gleich wieder. Fahre wieder zur Gamescom.


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Spätschicht. Ausschlafen bis 9:00, das ist aber auch das einzig Gute daran.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. August 2013)

Beim Karton zusammen schneiden, noch ein Kaltgerätekabel gefunden  Da sag doch mal eins, Haushalt zahlt sich nicht aus


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2013)

Die beiden BlackSilentPRO sind da, fehlt bloß noch die ELC120.


----------



## freakfish (27. August 2013)

Zwillingsschwesterchen wieder aus der Kur da


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

Es gibt weibliche Wesen hier  Das freut mich


----------



## freakfish (27. August 2013)

Meinst du mich ^^? Sind zweiig. XD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Meinst du mich ^^? Sind zweiig. XD


 Ha ja  

Topic: 
Immer noch nicht arbeiten, ich glaub die Woche ... nein ich spreche es nicht aus. Nachher meldet sich der Chef doch noch diese Woche


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2013)

Déjà_-_Vu: 

An wissenschaftlicher Arbeit sitzend umkreisen mich schwarze, finstere Gesellen. Das Brummen ihrer glasigen Rotoren lässt den Raum erbeben, glotzäugig sitzen sie mir gegenüber und spucken auf alles, was sie finden können. Ich ertrage es nicht mehr länger und greife zur Waffe. Einer Hyäne gleich pirsche ich durchs Zimmer und warte, bis sich meine Peiniger niederlassen. Augenblicklich fährt der weiße, feinmaschige Plastiktod auf sie nieder und verteilt ihre glasflügeligen, schwarzbehaarten und schleimigen Glieder wie auch Eingeweide im Raum, dass es eine helle Freude ist. Sieben an der Zahl sind es bereits, die meiner unersättlichen Mordlust erlegen sind, und die Bestie in mir wartet nur auf die nächste Störung der Ruhe, um erneut zur Jagd zu blasen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Nein, ich bin (noch) nicht irre geworden.


----------



## taks (28. August 2013)

Google nexus 7 v2, 32 GB ist lieferbar. Sollte man nurnoch das Geld dazu haben -.-


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Morgen gehts zu meinem ersten Klassentreffen. Die meisten von denen habe ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Wird bestimmt gut.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. August 2013)

In meiner neuen Wohnung ist DSL 100000 verfügbar


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> In meiner neuen Wohnung ist DSL 100000 verfügbar


 
Wow, dass ist ja toll. Glückwunsch.


----------



## zockerlein (28. August 2013)

nur leisten will sich das keiner 

neuer Verstärker + 20 Jahre alte Boxen von meiner mum... TOP!


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2013)

Franck Ribéry bekommt endlich das, was er schon seit vielen Jahren verdient!


----------



## heldarious (29. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Franck Ribéry bekommt endlich das, was er schon seit vielen Jahren verdient!



Was  denn?


----------



## ЯoCaT (29. August 2013)

Weniger glücklich, als amüsant
http://t.co/TLlUBphPmy


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. August 2013)

Wenn Wespen nerven, einer Wespe den Hintern anzünden, diese soll ... laut Wespenflüsterer "schreiend in Panik" davon fliegen, und nimmt ihre Kollegen/ Kolleginnen gleich mit. Dann soll man für ca. 30min ruhe haben. 
UND DANN??? Dann kommt das Vieh wohl wieder ... mit Verstärkung/ mit Soldatenwespen oder was  

Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich heute dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen bin wegen eines Allergieschocks, ha da bin ich doch nicht so bescheuert und versuche so ein Stichvieh den Arsch anzuzünden.  Wie soll ich meinem Chef erklären das ich nach 3 Wochen (verdienten ja ja) Urlaub im Krankenhaus liege und künstlich beatmet werden muss? Der schickt mich mit Sauerstoffmaske auf Baustelle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2013)

Ich versuche krampfhaft was zu finden was mich freut, aber derzeitig gelingt es einfach nicht. Ich würde da gerne die Zeit vorstellen, so ungefähr 6 Monate oder ein Jahr


----------



## taks (30. August 2013)

Semesterprüfungen sind vorbei, ich bin hacke dicht, heute ist Gamingabend, was will man mehr


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2013)

Bayern schlägt Chelsea im UEFA Supercup und das auch noch im Elfmeterschießen - besser konnte diese wohl Revanche kaum sein.


----------



## joraku (30. August 2013)

Star Citizen Hangar Modul!
Es läuft und sieht verdammt hübsch aus - jetzt nur noch abheben können wäre cool!


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2013)

Der VfB kann ja sogar noch gewinnen
6:2 gegen Hoffenheim


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. September 2013)

DESHALB das Geschrei hier  So gesehen passt, 6x jubel, 2x frust Geschrei. Auch das noch, einer aus BW, warst bestimmt mit von der Party 

Was hab ich den zum Freuen, ... nix. Einfach schön die alten Gewohnheiten.


----------



## Low (1. September 2013)

12 Punkte


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DESHALB das Geschrei hier  So gesehen passt, 6x jubel, 2x frust Geschrei. Auch das noch, einer aus BW, warst bestimmt mit von der Party
> 
> Was hab ich den zum Freuen, ... nix. Einfach schön die alten Gewohnheiten.


 
Nö - war nicht bei der Party.
War bei ner guten Freundin übers WE zu Besuch  (die ist nach SHA gezogen)
und durfte heute Mittag auf der Autobahn verbringen 

Also nix mit Fußball


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2013)

Das TV-Highlight des Jahres 2013 - die neue Staffel Schwiegertochter Gesucht 
Ach ja, und das TV - Kanzlerduell natürlich auch  Endlich mal mit Stefan ein passender Moderator in einem solchen Format


----------



## T-Drive (2. September 2013)

Ein "gefällt mir" bekommen, ähm, in der Ruka, ... wie geht das ?


----------



## beren2707 (2. September 2013)

Ging mir gestern auch so; nicht zufällig auch von Low, oder?

@T: Hausarbeit hinter mich gebracht, morgen Psychoklausur schreiben und dann endlich, endlich den Lesertest zur ELC120 machen. Freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## zockerlein (2. September 2013)

meine Freundin <3

und natürlich, dass ich ferien hab und bis eben pennen konnte


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. September 2013)

Gerade erfahren, dass ich von der Firma nen Laptop bekomme ^^


----------



## coroc (2. September 2013)

Das ich in der Schule uanahmsweise mal nicht eingepennt bin, sondern nur im Halbschlaf aufm Tisch lag


----------



## grenn-CB (2. September 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ein "gefällt mir" bekommen, ähm, in der Ruka, ... wie geht das ?



Ich habe mich auch gewundert, habe von Low 9 oder 10 Stück Gefällt mir Klicks erhalten.


----------



## ЯoCaT (5. September 2013)

Das der Sommer wieder da ist, über 25 grad und kein wölkchen zusehen


----------



## T-Drive (6. September 2013)

Dass ich endlich einen Dampf-Milchschäumer gefunden habe. Leider schweineteuer.


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. September 2013)

Endlich ist mein nexus 4 geliefert worden


----------



## ЯoCaT (6. September 2013)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein nexus 4 geliefert worden



Whad?! Du hast noch eins bekommen?!?!


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. September 2013)

ЯoCaT;5628956 schrieb:
			
		

> Whad?! Du hast noch eins bekommen?!?!



Ja die 16 GB version. Habe ich am Sonntag bestellt. Für 250 € musste ich da zugreifen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. September 2013)

Morgen kann ich mein HTC One auf der Post abholen  glücklicherweise kommen morgen auch noch die zwei Hüllen, die ich mir dafür bestellt habe


----------



## ЯoCaT (6. September 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich mein HTC One auf der Post abholen  glücklicherweise kommen morgen auch noch die zwei Hüllen, die ich mir dafür bestellt habe



Mal'n bissl OT aber interessiert mich einfach, wieso gibt man so viel Geld für ein Handy aus?.. und was dann nicht mal richtigen updatesupport bekommt/hatt?


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. September 2013)

Das ich erstmal 2 Wochen wohlverdienten Urlaub hab, endlich! Prost!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. September 2013)

ЯoCaT;5629644 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal'n bissl OT aber interessiert mich einfach, wieso gibt man so viel Geld für ein Handy aus?.. und was dann nicht mal richtigen updatesupport bekommt/hatt?


 
Ich hab's für 50€ zum Vertrag dazubekommen 
Für den Vollpreis hätte ich mir das Handy nie geholt und hätte mein SGS2 keinen Displayfehler und keine Risse im Display gehabt, wäre ich auch gar nicht auf ein neues Handy umgestiegen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. September 2013)

Mein SGS2 hält schon mehr als 2 Jahre sehr zuverlässig und mit CM 10.2 usw. auch auf hochaktuellen Android Versionen. Bester Kauf aller Zeiten!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. September 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Mein SGS2 hält schon mehr als 2 Jahre sehr zuverlässig und mit CM 10.2 usw. auch auf hochaktuellen Android Versionen. Bester Kauf aller Zeiten!


 
 Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft mir das SGS2 herunter gefallen ist, vom Tisch auf Laminat, vom Tisch auf den Holzboden, mehrmals von der Badeablage auf Fliesen, 1x quer über den Raum an die Wand geflogen als ich am Kabel hängen blieb ... ich meine der Hund wars , ... nichts, ... keine Macken, keine Kratzer, gar nichts. Mir bleibt zwar jedes mal fast das Herz stehen, aber nichts. Sieht aus wie neu. Mein altes iPhone 3GS habe ich nur böse angeschaut ... schon war so ein haarfeiner Kratzerchen drin. 

Topic:
Nun sind alle Stockwerke verkabelt, mit WLAN, NAS, Switchs versorgt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. September 2013)

Also mein SGS2 war ja mal sowas von instabil (sowohl die Hard-, als auch die Software ) - andauernd hat es sich aufgehängt, stürzte ab, der Bildschirm ging plötzlich aus und es wurde heiß wie noch was. Danach hab ich den Cyanogenmod draufgemacht und ich hatte trotzdem noch Probleme wie z.B. abstürzende Apps (sogar die Tastatur ist mal andauernd abgestürzt Oo)
Dass es Macken hatte war zwar immer meine Schuld, aber trotzdem gab es auch Abrieb an der silbernen Schrift auf der Rückseite - und das trotz Schutzhülle (also so ein Ding, das man vorne Aufklappen kann)...

Na ja, sei's wie's will - @topic:
Hab mein HTC One in den Händen und bin seeeeeeeehr zufrieden


----------



## Festplatte (7. September 2013)

Wieder Zuhause von Klassenfahrt, ich hab 35 Stunden nicht geschlafen. Jetzt brauch ich Ruhe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. September 2013)

35h, klingt nach einer geilen Nacht  Ich hoffe es prägt dich wie meine Klassenfahrten. Haaaach das waren Zeiten. 

Topic:
Switch 1 und 2 laufen, Access Point funkt, Router läuft tapfer weiter und weiter, NAS hat sich nun verdient in den Wake on LAN Modus gelegt, tja, ... ich würde glatt sagen ... das Haus ist nun umfänglich vernetzt. Das ich dieses noch zu Lebzeiten erleben darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackOnell (8. September 2013)

Ich bekomme gratuliert


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2013)

So 'ne Riesenschnake hat sich grade im 'nem Netz von 'ner Zitterspinne verfangen und ich muss jetzt nicht mehr auf die Jagd nach dem Störenfried gehen, ich wusste dass die Viecher doch noch für irgendwas gut sind.


----------



## Ion (9. September 2013)

Aktuell sechs mögliche Ausbildungsbetriebe für mich gesichtet. Jetzt muss es nur noch klappen


----------



## JC88 (9. September 2013)

21% Gehaltserhöhung


----------



## ЯoCaT (9. September 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> 21% Gehaltserhöhung



Gz, Dass ja nicht schlecht  (und nich gerade wenig)


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. September 2013)

Das es schon nach 15 Uhr ist und ich bald feierabend habe


----------



## ЯoCaT (9. September 2013)

Das es wieder gutes Wetter ist


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. September 2013)

Festival am Wochenende einigermassen überlebt!


----------



## Festplatte (10. September 2013)

Nach der 4.


----------



## Uziflator (10. September 2013)

Das ich endlich eine vernünftige Leitung habe


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (10. September 2013)

Das in der Schule die letzten beiden Stunden ausfallen (: Mehr Zeit zum Zocken!


----------



## AeroX (10. September 2013)

Es freut mich nicht TOTAL aber es freut mich: 


Heut Abend wird wohl Apple ein paar neue Produkte vorstellen. Ich hoffe das da was wirklich neues kommt


----------



## zockerlein (10. September 2013)

BF4 bestellt


----------



## Coldhardt (12. September 2013)

Wir haben eine neue Katze


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. September 2013)

Ich verstehe es nicht, gibt Hunde eine Chance  So ein Vieh kämme mir NIE ins Haus. Nicht mal zum aufpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich freuen der Stapel PCs den mir mein Chef besorgt ... alte Krankenhaus PCs ... suuuuper NAS/ Media/ Internet/ Büro PCs. Und fürn 20er mit TFT Monitor ist nichts kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. September 2013)

Ich hab meinen alten User Namen jetzt doch wieder ist auch besser für Steam und Origin


----------



## PrincePaul (12. September 2013)

Hab ne fette Aktion mit GIGABYTE auf die Beine stellen können
bei der Ihr nen Gehäuse/Showcase gewinnen könnt 

Blog

Hätte nie gedacht das sowas mal möglich ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2013)

Die gibts alle paar Tage auf Facebook.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sagt sehr viel


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. September 2013)

Eine Gutschrift, vom alten Vermieter, aufs Konto bekommen, und hab kein Plan warum eigentlich


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. September 2013)

Meine IAA Tickets für Montag und der 272 PS Mercedes meiner Eltern mit dem ich dahin fahren werde


----------



## moe (14. September 2013)

Rise Againsts neue Platte. Hab mir seit langem mal wieder ne CD gekauft und habs kein bisschen bereut. Da sind echt n paar Sahnestückchen drin.
Danke Jungs.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2013)

Dortmund mit Kantersieg zum Startrekord


----------



## Metalic (15. September 2013)

...dass ich trotz gedrosselter LTE Leitung (kann nicht einmal YouTube Videos vernünftig schauen) immernoch problemlos Bf3 spielen kann. Keine Ahnung wieso aber die Drossel wirkt sich irgendwie nicht auf das Spielen aus.


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> ...dass ich trotz gedrosselter LTE Leitung (kann nicht einmal YouTube Videos vernünftig schauen) immernoch problemlos Bf3 spielen kann. Keine Ahnung wieso aber die Drossel wirkt sich irgendwie nicht auf das Spielen aus.



Bist bestimmt bei t-mobile oder?


----------



## Sharidan (16. September 2013)

ЯoCaT;5653748 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist bestimmt bei t-mobile oder?


 
Heißt das jetzt nicht bei euch T-Drossel ? 

OT

Das ich den Tag überstanden habe ohne gröberen Verletzungen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. September 2013)

Zum Mäuse melken, der Darfschein vom Rathaus kommt nicht, und die Steuerrückzahlung lässt auch auf sich warten.  Ich will jetzt auch Behördenianer werden.


----------



## Ion (17. September 2013)

Ich wurde gerade zum lachen gebracht von einem ehemaligen PCGH User


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. September 2013)

@Ion meinst du den, der sich so nett verabschiedet hat?


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

DirtyRolando schrieb:


> [...] und ich bin der idiot...



Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung. Achja:

Ruhe. Endlich wieder Ruhe, kein Brummen, kein Dröhnen mehr, nur noch ein sanftes Säuseln der Lüfter. Schön.


----------



## Ion (17. September 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @Ion meinst du den, der sich so nett verabschiedet hat?


 Exakt den
Was glaubst du wer ihn gemeldet hat 
Wie war das? Ehre wem Ehre gebührt


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. September 2013)

Na dann erweisen wir ihm doch die letzte Ehre


----------



## moe (19. September 2013)

Neues Handy ist da!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was ich mache, aber mittlerweile stehen hier 5 PCs  Meine Exfreundin hätte mich schon längst erschlagen


----------



## Re4dt (21. September 2013)

Endlich wieder daheim. 

Was ein genialer Tag. 
Zurück von der IAA Frankfurt, es war zwar rammel voll. Meiner Meinung nach sogar zu voll, aber war einfach geil 

Vor allem die Fahrt in der neuen S klasse. (S350)


----------



## ЯoCaT (24. September 2013)

Das ich bald auf meinem Linux rechner vernünftig zocken kann und nicht mehr auf crapdos angewiesen bin


----------



## Festplatte (25. September 2013)

SteamOS und SteamMachines und das man mit letzterem ein Abzeichen kriegen kann.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. September 2013)

steam family sharing


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2013)

Gleich Wochenende


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2013)

Gleich Mittagspause!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. September 2013)

Feierabend! 

Ach ja! Und der erste Lohn ist auf dem Konto... und ich bin heute Abend Fahrer


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. September 2013)

Mich freut grade der Urlaubsbeginn und die hier:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2013)

Planetary Annihilation Beta ist gestartet


----------



## taks (27. September 2013)

Bald darf ich in einem neuen Tesla mitfahren 


PS: dazu kommt noch Bravohits 25, Bier und Counterstrike Source


----------



## Festplatte (27. September 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Die dritte Steam-Ankündigung kommt in einer Minute!


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2013)

Ein wahnsinnig süßes kleines Miezekätzchen. *schnurr*


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2013)

Mein kleines Katerchen wiegt nur 5,5kg


----------



## T-Drive (28. September 2013)

Dass ich unter einer 50 Jahre alten Mauer doch tatsächlich ein 80cm tiefes Fundament freigebuddelt habe, das reicht zum tragen der neuen Unterzüge für den Dachstuhl und ich brauch meine Decke vom Partyraum nicht aufreissen für neue Stützen. Arbeit, Zeit und Geld gespart


----------



## Festplatte (28. September 2013)

Gerade einen guten YouTube-Kanal-Trailer aufgenommen, hoffentlich gefällt er den Zuschauern!  Dank Audacity auch mit richtig guter Sound-Qualität!


----------



## dragonlort (28. September 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Gerade einen guten YouTube-Kanal-Trailer aufgenommen, hoffentlich gefällt er den Zuschauern!  Dank Audacity auch mit richtig guter Sound-Qualität!



Link bitte 
Du weißt ja eigen lob stinkt^^


Ich bin grade bei eine gute Freundin ^^


----------



## Festplatte (29. September 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Link bitte


 
http://youtu.be/5vNUn2BT-oM Ich meine mit sehr gut, dass ICH sehr zufrieden damit bin, wenn man das mal mit anderen kleineren Let's Playern vergleicht.  Und die Sound-Quali ist auch besser geworden im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen, dank Audacity. 

@Topic:

Heute Abend erstmal 'ne leckere Pizza machen.


----------



## zockerlein (29. September 2013)

hat irgendwie was, nur als Trailer vor jedes Video kann man das nicht setzen 

<<<kein Kater


----------



## Festplatte (29. September 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> hat irgendwie was, nur als Trailer vor jedes Video kann man das nicht setzen
> 
> <<<kein Kater


 
Das ist ja auch kein Intro, dass ist der Kanal-Trailer. Der wird nur Nicht-Abonnenten angezeigt, wenn sie auf den Kanal gehen.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2013)

Der VfB führt gegen Braunschweig.
Mal hoffen das es auch mit nem Sieg endet


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. September 2013)

Bug oder nicht, nach gefühlten 1000x sterben in Metro Last Light wegen "Kein weiss nix Weg!" und chronischer Gasmaskenfilter Mangel. Hält die Maske auf ein mal ewig, und brauche keinen einzigen Filter mehr So kann man die Landschaft richtig genießen, hat was von STALKER/ Fallout.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der VfB führt gegen Braunschweig.
> Mal hoffen das es auch mit nem Sieg endet



Hab ich da endlich mal nen VfB-Fan gefunden? 

@topic der VfB hat gewonnen (ja ich weiß gestern, aber ich brauch ja ontopic^^)


----------



## zockerlein (1. Oktober 2013)

bf4 Beta


----------



## Re4dt (1. Oktober 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hab ich da endlich mal nen VfB-Fan gefunden?



Hier ist noch einer, der sogar regelmäßig ins Stadion geht  

@T 
Bald kommt meine neue EOS


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag und Freitag frei, also 4 Tage lang frei


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2013)

Schon fünf Jahre seit das PCGH-Forum dicht ist. Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug


----------



## coroc (2. Oktober 2013)

Grade mitgekriegt, dass ich Freitag nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. Oktober 2013)

4 Tage frei


----------



## Festplatte (2. Oktober 2013)

Herbstferien.


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

Darauf freue ich mich auch, erstmal 2,5 Wochen Ferien.
So gut wie dieses Jahr ist das noch nie gefallen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Oktober 2013)

Audiosurf 2 ist da


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Oktober 2013)

Gerade eine Samsung SSD 840 250GB mit 2,5 Jahren Restgarantie für 95inkl im Luxx ergattert


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2013)

Gestern schön erstmal Urlaub gebucht. Im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr nach Ägypten


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Oktober 2013)

True Monkey hat mir bei meinen OC-Settings geholfen und die Kiste rennt bisher 70 Minuten stabil im Prime, heute wenn's wieder hell ist mal 4.3 GHz testen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Oktober 2013)

Mein iPod Touch läuft wieder.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Oktober 2013)

War heute Kart fahren, macht echt Laune!


----------



## Hackintoshi (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich freue mich gerade über das positive feedback in meinem worklog.
Sehr geile community hier.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gerade 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V für 50€ inklusive Versand gekauft (55 CHF + 4.95 Versand). 

-> Dann gab's ein Problem bei Conrad.ch und ich hab um diese Zeit (0:45) einen Mitarbeiter ans Telefon gekriegt, der mir die komplette Bestellung noch einmal neu aufgelegt hat.


----------



## Festplatte (7. Oktober 2013)

Gleich Gravity gucken.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Oktober 2013)

Noch 20 Minuten dann ist die Arbeit endlich vorbei


----------



## zockerlein (11. Oktober 2013)

heute Astro-Physik Arbeit


----------



## Festplatte (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Stanley Parable Demonstration, ich lach Tränen!


----------



## beren2707 (17. Oktober 2013)

Soeben abgefüllt:


2 Karaffen Himbeerlikör
2 Karaffen Heidelbeerlikör
1 Karaffe Brombeerlikör
Noch abzufüllen: Schlehenlikör, dürften ein paar Karaffen werden. *mjam*


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Soeben abgefüllt:
> 
> 
> [*]2 Karaffen Himbeerlikör
> ...



beren2707 hat soeben abgefülltj 1* beren2707. 

@topic:
Jetzt schon Schule aus, englisch Klausur lief gut und bei der Post wartet ein Paket auf mich.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Oktober 2013)

Restliche Früchte ausgepresst und in Flaschen abgefüllt, damit ist alles trinkfertig.
Dass es nach dem Essen gleich den ersten Vorwand gibt, o.g. Likör zu testen, ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Einmal quer durch...


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade von Logitech eine (laut denen) 2 Jahre und 9 Monate alte Maus ohne grosse Diskussion ersetzt bekommen und die schicken mir sogar das Nachfolgermodell


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Oktober 2013)

Bisheriger Schnitt dieses Schuljahr ist 1,5


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Nur noch bis ca 12h heute arbeiten - dann Urlaub für 1 Woche
Heute Abend aufs Konzert nach Stuttgart in die Porsche Arena
Nächste Woche SWR1 Hitparade - da laufen im normalen Radioprogramm Lieder die man sonst nie hört (zB Pink Floyds "Atom Heart Mother" mit knapp 30min Liedlänge...  )
Und nächste Woche Freitag gehts dann zur Hitparadenabschlussparty in die Schleyerhalle nach Stuttgart


----------



## taks (18. Oktober 2013)

Meine SSD sollte eigentlich erst am 24.10 lieferbar sein, aber sie haben sie grad auf versandbereit gesetzt. Yey!


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Oktober 2013)

in 18 Minuten Feierabend , endlich verdammte ****


----------



## seppo1887 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das ich auf den weg zu meiner besten Freundin bin, mit ner buddel inner Tasche


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Oktober 2013)

Was ist eine Buddel? xD


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (18. Oktober 2013)

Buddel 

Urlaub


----------



## Festplatte (18. Oktober 2013)

Endlich eine .de-Domain für meine Seite bestellt. dot.tk hat meine einfach mal gelöscht und wer die .tk-Domain jetzt aufruft, wird auf Spam-Seiten geleitet. Kann ich nur von abraten, von diesem Saft-Laden.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Konzert auf 1A Sitzplatz mit super Show, guter Setlist, toller Band und grandiosen Sängerinnen erlebt.

Leider schon vorbei - und das viel zu schnell


----------



## Vaylaga (19. Oktober 2013)

endsgeiles wetter und gleich geht es ab in den biergarten ! bam !


----------



## joraku (19. Oktober 2013)

Erste Woche des Semester erfolgreich überstanden - coole nette Leute kennen gelernt! Freu mich auf das Studium! Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine passende Bude.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Oktober 2013)

4 Ster Holz eingeräumt, der Winter kann kommen. Ich trink jetzt erst mal eine Maß.


----------



## ЯoCaT (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Top-Gear folge die gerade auf dmax läuft


----------



## Lee (20. Oktober 2013)

ЯoCaT;5766285 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Top-Gear folge die gerade auf dmax läuft


 Top Gear MUSS man auf Englisch schauen!!!


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2013)

Blue Ray Player soll Dienstag kommen. Endlich  dann wird Anfang November der avr bestellt und mein Heimkinosystem baut sich langsam auf!


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/86145-teutonnen-albums-mirfaelltkeinnameein-6180.html

-> Da stand jemand vom Blödiamarkt rum und ich hab den gefragt, ob  die PCs denn gut seien... Seine Antwort "Ich  kenne mich mit Computern ziemlich gut aus und  ich kann dir sagen, das ist das Beste, was es im Moment zu kaufen gibt".  WORTWÖRTLICH.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/86145-teutonnen-albums-mirfaelltkeinnameein-6180.html
> 
> -> Da stand jemand vom Blödiamarkt rum und ich hab den gefragt, ob  die PCs denn gut seien... Seine Antwort "Ich  kenne mich mit Computern ziemlich gut aus und  ich kann dir sagen, das ist das Beste, was es im Moment zu kaufen gibt".  WORTWÖRTLICH.


 
Du hast eben keine Ahnung von PCs  - unter 8GB und i7 geht heute doch nicht mal beim Surfen was! Und die GT645 hat so brachial viel Leistung, dass sie nicht mal für normale Verbraucher erhältlich ist, sondern nur für OEMs hergestellt wird!


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/86145-teutonnen-albums-mirfaelltkeinnameein-6180.html
> 
> -> Da stand jemand vom Blödiamarkt rum und ich hab den gefragt, ob  die PCs denn gut seien... Seine Antwort "Ich  kenne mich mit Computern ziemlich gut aus und  ich kann dir sagen, das ist das Beste, was es im Moment zu kaufen gibt".  WORTWÖRTLICH.


 Gegen sowas sollte man klagen können. Die ziehen den Leuten doch tatsächlich 1350 Euro ab für einen spieleuntauglichen "Gaming PC". Kein Wunder das so viele lieber Konsole spielen. 
Aber Hauptsche in der Werbung steht i7 , 16GB Ram und 4GB Vram. 


@topic:
Noch eine Woche bis zu den Herbstferien.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

Mich freut es gerade das mal wieder ein Media Markt Angestellter so was als gut bezeichnet



Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/86145-teutonnen-albums-mirfaelltkeinnameein-6180.html
> 
> -> Da stand jemand vom Blödiamarkt rum und ich hab den gefragt, ob die PCs denn gut seien... Seine Antwort "Ich kenne mich mit Computern ziemlich gut aus und ich kann dir sagen, das ist das Beste, was es im Moment zu kaufen gibt". WORTWÖRTLICH.



Kein Wunder wieso die kaum noch Fertig PCs loswerden das wird ja seit Jahren immer schlimmer.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

Anschliessend wurde es auch lustig^^

Ich hab ihn mal nach dem Netzteil (Hersteller, Scheinleistung, Anzahl Rails usw.) und dem Mainboard (Hersteller, Chipsatz und genaue Bezeichnung) gefragt. 
Ausserdem würde ich gerne beim Ram die Latenzen und der Takt, die Betriebsspannung, die Seriennummer und den Hersteller wissen, da diese auf dem Etikett offensichtlich fehlten.
Abgesehen davon soll er mir doch bitte erklären, was ein "DVD Superdrive" denn so "super" besser kann, als ein normales 15€-Sata-Laufwerk.

Ich glaube, ich wurde noch nie so blöd angeglotzt


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2013)

Meine SSD ist da. Morgen kommt Windows 8.1 drauf


----------



## Festplatte (21. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Anschliessend wurde es auch lustig^^
> 
> Ich hab ihn mal nach dem Netzteil (Hersteller, Scheinleistung, Anzahl Rails usw.) und dem Mainboard (Hersteller, Chipsatz und genaue Bezeichnung) gefragt.
> Ausserdem würde ich gerne beim Ram die Latenzen und der Takt, die Betriebsspannung, die Seriennummer und den Hersteller wissen, da diese auf dem Etikett offensichtlich fehlten.
> ...


 
Richtig so.  Der letzte Media-Markt-...Typ mit dem ich geredet hab, hat erstmal nicht gewusst, wie ein DVI-Anschluss aussieht.


----------



## AeroX (21. Oktober 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Richtig so.  Der letzte Media-Markt-...Typ mit dem ich geredet hab, hat erstmal nicht gewusst, wie ein DVI-Anschluss aussieht.



Ich würde echt gern wissen ob hier auch Leute vertreten sind die bei mm oder Saturn oder so als "Berater bzw. Verkäufer" arbeiten  

@t: 
Morgen ist er endlich da


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> "DVD Superdrive"


 Das Superdrive ist  die Bezeichnungvon Apple für den DVD/CD - Brenner. Ist klar, was DVDs, UND CDs, ließt und auch noch brennt, muss SUPER sein. 

Mich freut es immer wieder wenn ich mit Bekannten/ Verwandten bei MM bin um Ersatzteile zu kaufen, der Angestellte darf nicht mal sein Sätzchen "Kann ich ihnen helfen?" aufsagen, fährt ihn schon irgendjemand über die Gosch "Der hat Informatiker gelernt!!!". Und schon ziehen Sie mit einem gespielt beleidigten Gesicht von dannen. Und ich kann dann auch 10h vorm Regal stehen, KEIN Angestellter traut sich mir mehr in den Weg 

Es gab einen, der wollte in die Familiendiskussion mit einsteigen, ... der arbeitet nicht mehr bei MM, oder arbeitet nun in einem Abteil dass ich nie durchstreife.


----------



## Florian97450 (21. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch Champions League FC Bayern vs. Victoria Pilsen und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

Karten gekriegt? 

Ich hab's auch versucht, war leider schon weg und 250€ pro Karte (bräuchte 6) zahle ich nicht, dafür fahre ich lieber nen Monat lang irgendwo hin^^


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

Das der Fabian wieder BF-Videos macht! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwLPCxdZ92E


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Trailer ist echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Oktober 2013)

...das ich im Fitnessstudio grade wieder überall 5kg drauflegen konnte


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Oktober 2013)

Laut HWV wurde mein MB gestern verschickt (zum dritten mal - an dieser Stelle möchte ich der DHL meinen herzlichsten Hass aussprechen -.-) und sollte heute (endlich!) ankommen 
Dann sind auch noch ein Kumpel und eine Freundin auf dem Weg zu mir, mit denen ich mir heute einen schönen Tag/Abend mache


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Oktober 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Laut HWV wurde mein MB gestern verschickt (zum dritten mal - an dieser Stelle möchte ich der DHL meinen herzlichsten Hass aussprechen -.-)


 Lasse mich raten, die wissen auch nicht dass du da wohnst, wo du wohnst  So erging es mir heute, meinen die "Empfänger unbekannt" - Rechnungen und andere Dienstleister, komisch, die finden mich.

Topic:
Die schmerzen von der allergischen Reaktion lassen nach, u. der Verband ist so dünn, dass ich auf meine Tasten komme.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2013)

Mein Straight Power E9 mit 480Watt ist jetzt im Rechner drin...
Und es ist schöööööön leise


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Oktober 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> ...das ich im Fitnessstudio grade wieder überall 5kg drauflegen konnte


 


Gute Ute, was packste denn?

Ich freue mich darüber dass morgen die CAD Übung an der Uni ausfällt und ich ausschlafen kann 
Bzw. dass ich mit meinen Jungs in der freien Zeit Mechanik und HöMa pauken kann


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> ...das ich im Fitnessstudio grade wieder überall 5kg drauflegen konnte


 
Hehe, ich trainiere im Moment überhaupt mit 5 und 10kg xD (Gewichtsmanschetten für die Hand- und Fussgelenke)


----------



## ElFloh (22. Oktober 2013)

Mein PC ist heute endlich in Einzelteilen gekommen und steht jetzt zusammengebaut auf meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Oktober 2013)

Haha  Da hab ich vllt einen falschen Eindruck hinterlassen.... Ich bin jetzt keiner der 140kg drückt oder ähnliches  Je nach Gerät pack ich so 20-30kg drauf, bin aber keiner der auf maximal Gewicht aus ist, lieber ein paar Wiederholungen mehr... Außerdem habe ich Krankheitsbedingt ein paar Wochen nichts gemacht, wenn ich wieder dabei bin, geht auch mehr  @Teutonnen: Ich find es ist nicht schlimm wenn man nicht viel nimmt, solang man ab und an was macht... Beim freien Training also Lang- und Kurzhanteltraining, trau ich mich auch nicht so viel zu nehmen, da das Verletzungsrisiko recht groß ist.

@Topic 

Das es bei mir erst 22.30 ist


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Oktober 2013)

DHL ... da wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Ich schreib DHL Paket Bonn mit meiner E-Mail Adresse an (männlicher Name beinhaltend), schreibe mehrmals in der Mail meinen männlich eindeutig zu zuordneten Namen ... was kommt als Antwort? 





> Hallo *Frau* Windhund


  Ja wer weiß wonach die nun gesucht haben, ist mir klar dass hier keine Villa Windhund steht 

Na ja ... gehen wir Beine enthaaren, irgendwo lag der Benzinheckenscherer.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2013)

Wohnung fertig gestrichen .


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. Oktober 2013)

Neues MB ist da und eingebaut - jetzt wird noch Windows neu aufgesetzt


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Tapatalk ist nach dem frischen Update schneller denn je 
Geht jetzt auch mit Speed hier im Hotel wo in meinem Zimmer nur 0.2k ist


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Oktober 2013)

DHL hat es doch noch geschafft mein Paket zu bringen 
Mein bestelltes "Trostpflaster, von mir für mich!" ist da:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqtZ_c3cyhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Video hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKjoH7MVkOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei DHL bin ich nun von Frau zum Herr aufgestiegen, dafür machen Sie aus einem l (L el) hinten im Nachnamen, ein i (I ih) daraus  Mich wundert nichts mehr.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute Mittag schon das RMA-Netzteil bekommen (RMA am Montag eröffnet). Daumen hoch für BeQuiet!


----------



## GxGamer (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein Screenshot hat nen Preis gewonnen 

SCS Software • View topic - COMPETITION: Win a copy of Going East! DLC

yay


----------



## zockerlein (25. Oktober 2013)

mein System hat meinen Beitrag zu unserem Abi-Logo fertig 
was meint ihr?
http://www.abload.de/img/fertigs8jtm.png


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Oktober 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> mein System hat meinen Beitrag zu unserem Abi-Logo fertig
> was meint ihr?
> http://www.abload.de/img/fertigs8jtm.png



Ist das ein geiles Motto 
Unsere Schulleiterin hätte das nie erlaubt... JA, unsere Schulleiterin musste unser Motto genehmigen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2013)

Endlich Freitag!


----------



## zockerlein (25. Oktober 2013)

noch zur Auswahl standen:
Abi open : auf Gras sind wir besser
KanABIs : alles begann mit der Schultüte / 12 Jahre durchgezogen
und High sociABI : reich schön privatschüler... (der letzte dreck aber viel zu viele hams gewählt )


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Oktober 2013)

Unser Abimotto war "Abikalypse"... unglaublich kreativ 

@ topic:
Die Reparatur an meinem Autochen ist nicht nötig


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Oktober 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> noch zur Auswahl standen:
> Abi open : auf Gras sind wir besser
> KanABIs : alles begann mit der Schultüte / 12 Jahre durchgezogen
> und High sociABI : reich schön privatschüler... (der letzte dreck aber viel zu viele hams gewählt )


 Kam: "12 Jahre Konzentration, jetzt geben wir Gas" in Konflikt mit dem offiziellen Leitbild der Schule?  

Kling übrigens nach ganz schön vielen Konsumenten in der Klasse(nstufe).


----------



## zockerlein (25. Oktober 2013)

das war die Liste, die schon von der Schulleitung ausgedünnt wurde 
Abikalypse gabs schon oft, und bei uns gabs noch irgendwas mit: ... - 12 Jahre Klassenkampf ^^

<<< mein riesen Ausdruck auf Alu und Glas von meinem Urlaub in Amerika ist da


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Oktober 2013)

...das ich nachher in Runner Runner gehe


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Blauen verlieren gegen die zweit beste Fusballmanschaft Europas* 





*Quelle: CL-Finale 2012/13


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Kam: "12 Jahre Konzentration, jetzt geben wir Gas" in Konflikt mit dem offiziellen Leitbild der Schule?
> 
> Kling übrigens nach ganz schön vielen Konsumenten in der Klasse(nstufe).


 
Wir dürfen schon nicht ABIstokratie: Die Götter gehen, der Pöbel bleibt nehmen, weil das angeblich die unteren Klassen diskriminieren würde.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Wir dürfen schon nicht ABIstokratie: Die Götter gehen, der Pöbel bleibt nehmen, weil das angeblich die unteren Klassen diskriminieren würde.


 
Wir durften nichtmal "ABIer - 90 Flaschen verlassen die Fabrik" nehmen


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wir durften nichtmal "ABIer - 90 Flaschen verlassen die Fabrik" nehmen


 
 Das ist hart. Irgendwo ist das schon alles ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Oktober 2013)

Dass ich mal wieder nen spot mit uke gesehen habe


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Oktober 2013)

Gestern habe ich meine zweite GTX670 eingebaut und danach gleich mal gebencht: ohne jegliche übertaktung von cpu oder gpu, bin ich bei unigine valley auf satte 3000 Punkte gekommen... mal sehen eventuell am WE mal den Takt der Cpu erhöhen


----------



## Valedo (30. Oktober 2013)

Asus 7970 Matrix für 239€ im Mindstar geschossen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe endlich heraus gefunden, warum Thunderbird auf dem Spiele PC keine E-Mails herunter lädt  Avast Antivir aus jucks mal deaktiviert, und es ging  Hab ja nur den ganzen Tag damit verbracht dieses heraus zu finden. Wahrscheinlich passt dem Thunderbird das Avast E-Mail Schutz Dingens nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Oktober 2013)

Es sind Feeerieeen. 
(Eigentlich schon die ganze Woche, aber ich freu mich jetzt gerade total deswegen.  )


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab 3.+4. Stunde frei und muss nur nochmal zur 5. hin


----------



## ЯoCaT (31. Oktober 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich hab 3.+4. Stunde frei und muss nur nochmal zur 5. hin



Schwänz einfach


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2013)

ЯoCaT;5806661 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwänz einfach


Warum? Hätte eigentlich 9 Stunden gehabt, hab aber nur 3. Ich beschwer mich da nicht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

> Was freut euch grade total?



Meine Haare sind wieder fresh


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

Das rote Album ist nicht nur musikalisch top sondern auch endlich mal wieder eine vernünftig produzierte CD.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2013)

4:1 für den BVB


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. November 2013)

Morgen geht's auf n Konzert


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2013)

lupenreiner Hattrick von Lewandowski


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Wie der Bvb Stuttgart vernichtet hat


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. November 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wie der Bvb Stuttgart vernichtet hat



Wie kann einen sowas nur freuen 

@t wenigstens war der VfB in Führung


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. November 2013)

Meine neue 2TB Schluckspecht Platte ist gerade ins Haus geschneit. Ist mir allerdings neu, dass neue HDDs unformatiert zum Kunden raus gehen. Würde ich so was bei Ebay machen kommt 101%ig ne Mail "Die geht nicht, Sie taucht nicht im Dateiexplorer bzw. Arbeitsplatz auf!" 

Jetzt kann der Datenschieber Marathon beginnen *anpfiiiiiff*


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. November 2013)

Mein neues galaxy s4.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. November 2013)

Das Konzert gestern war richtig geil - stand in der zweiten Reihe und durfte bei einem meiner Lieblingslieder ins Mikro singen


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

Bei wem warste denn?

@ Topic: Sämtliche Sachen erledigt, endlich Wochenende.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. November 2013)

Fiddler's Green - die machen Indipendent Irish Speedfolk


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

Sagt mir nun nix ^^ 

Hast mich allerdings dran erinnert, dass ich in nem Knappen Monat bei Black Sabbath bin


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2013)

Gestern mit Freunden schön den 30ten gefeiert, lecker gegessen und danach Bowling gespielt


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. November 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Hast mich allerdings dran erinnert, dass ich in nem Knappen Monat bei Black Sabbath bin



Oh, sehr geil 
Die Jungs hab ich auch schon auf irgend einem Festival gesehen... hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt


----------



## beren2707 (3. November 2013)

Schnitzel am Abend erquickend und labend.


----------



## Festplatte (5. November 2013)

Red Faction: Gurellia geschenkt bekommen und meine Website mal etwas aufgefrischt.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2013)

Endlich eine richtig geniale Idee gehabt, was mein nächstes Projekt in Bezug auf Computer und Modding wird ...  

Ich werde es dann vorstellen, wenn ich soweit bin


----------



## Festplatte (7. November 2013)

Star Citizen gekauft und die ganze Zeit im Hangar rumlaufen und Schiff anstarren.


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

Das die dritte Staffel Walking Dead eben verschickt wurde *freu*


----------



## taks (8. November 2013)

Feierabend


----------



## beren2707 (8. November 2013)

4770K "Heizwell" - läuft auch mit 0,976V bei ~48°C.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Dass das galaxy s4 nen richtig guten akku hat


----------



## moe (10. November 2013)

Das neue MnM Album.


----------



## taks (11. November 2013)

Fasnachtsbeginn


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

Morgen kommt Burial at Sea und meine neue SoKa ist unterwegs.


----------



## Festplatte (11. November 2013)

Die App 'Splashtop', endlich kann ich gucken, wie weit der PC mit Rendern ist, wenn ich Abends im Bett liege.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

1 in Mathe


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> 1 in Mathe


 
1 Punkt? Das tut mir Leid.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Ne RS Also ne 1.


----------



## Festplatte (12. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> 1 in Mathe


 
 Das war doch Absicht. 

@Topic:

Schön mal was fertig bekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (13. November 2013)

Der "1999"-Modus in Burial at Sea - der ist, im Gegensatz zum Hauptspiel, wirklich knüppelhart. Munitions- und Evemangel sind an der Tagesordnung, das sorgt dafür, dass man taktischer vorgehen muss und die Kämpfe endlich anspruchsvoll sind.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. November 2013)

Burial at Sea? Ist das nicht n Bioshock DLC?


----------



## jamie (13. November 2013)

Exakt! Gestern um 19 Uhr MEZ rausgekommen.


----------



## Festplatte (13. November 2013)

Schönes Intro mit After Effects.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. November 2013)

Heute Abend startet endlich die lang ersehnte LAN-Party mit 250 Teilnehmern und 4x  BF4 Server, Turnieren und geilen Preisen - YEHA!!!!!


----------



## Axonia (15. November 2013)

Habe meinen Führerschein bestanden


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Habe meinen Führerschein bestanden


 Glückwunsch! Ab jetzt muss man auf der Straße in Deckung gehen^^   

@ Topic

Endlich Freitag!


----------



## kühlprofi (15. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Habe meinen Führerschein bestanden



Gratuliere auch


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. November 2013)

Glückwunsch, jetzt aber nicht gleich drauf los heizen und den wieder abgeben.


----------



## Axonia (15. November 2013)

Danke euch drei !

Nene, habe sowieso nur selten die Gelegenheit jetzt weiter zu üben. Schade eigentlich. Aber geht nicht anders. Gehöre auch nicht zu denen die nach Erhalt des Führerscheins denken, dass sie jetzt Super Auto fahren können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Habe meinen Führerschein bestanden



Rot Fahne schon bestellt für den Vorwegläufer und einen Antrag gestellt auf das Hochklappen der Bürgersteige ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit? 
 Na dann Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.

 Mich kann derzeit nix erfreuen


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. November 2013)

Das neue Lied von Execute *-*


----------



## Axonia (16. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Rot Fahne schon bestellt für den Vorwegläufer und einen Antrag gestellt auf das Hochklappen der Bürgersteige ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit?  Na dann Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.  Mich kann derzeit nix erfreuen



HAHAHAHA xDDD 
Einzig die Fahrradfahrer die natürlich eine eingebaute Vorfahrt haben, sollten aufpassen xD
Nicht das ich sie mit Absicht noch umfahre. 
Blödes Pack  Nach denen haben die ja völlig andere regeln -.- 
Aber wird schon schief gehen  

Das wir erst Samstag haben und ich noch nicht jammern muss, dass wir Sonntag und dann schon Montag haben.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. November 2013)

Mod BIOS für meine Titan, welches aus dem Stand heraus 5120 x 2160 bei 60 Hz ohne "Diese Auflösung wird von ihrem Monitor nicht unterstützt", erlaubt!


----------



## taks (16. November 2013)

Mein Hosting läuft wieder


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. November 2013)

Keine Abstürze bei BF4 mehr für mich


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

4K Beiträge, habs nicht mal gemerkt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. November 2013)

Fünfjähriger wird als "Batkid" zum Retter (Video).
Krebskranker Junge jagt als "Batkid" Verbrecher (Bildergalerie).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. November 2013)

Hab ich heute in der Zeitung gelesen, ganz San Francisco inklusive die Stadt selbst macht beim Schauspiel mit. Nur um den kleinen krebskranken Jungen eine Freude zu machen.


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Das ich jetzt fast alle Sachen verkauft habe und dem neuen System nun nichts mehr im Wege steht


----------



## eRaTitan (18. November 2013)

Bekomme das Geld für meine WaKü von meinem Dad geliehen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. November 2013)

2 Windows for Live Spiele, Bioshock 2 Key aktiviert auf Steam -> Lädt gerade. Und Fallout 3 funktioniert auch ohne WfL


----------



## AsumFace (19. November 2013)

Mein Rechner ist endlich da


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2013)

Ich höre ja als Elektromensch wenig Rock, aber das Lied "In Extreme - Küss mich" hat es mir heute echt voll angetan.


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

Grade ein paar Spawncamper in Campos City erledigt. Selten so ein Massaker erlebt! D


----------



## Phantom17 (20. November 2013)

Das ich nicht in die schule muss. Dank dem Feiertag


----------



## efdev (20. November 2013)

hab heute nach der 6. aus nicht erst 10. geil früher essen


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2013)

Morgen nur 4 Stunden. Und das sind auch noch lässige.


----------



## dragonlort (21. November 2013)

Noch 2 Tage dan aufm Konzert von Saltatio Mortis


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2013)

Dass der Deus Ex: HR - Directors Cut die Grafik meines absoluten Lieblingsspiels ordentlich und sichtbar aufpoliert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. November 2013)

Dass bei mir BF4 absolut Fehlerfrei läuft


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2013)

Augsburg und München ziehen Hoffenheim und Dortmund hab.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. November 2013)

Forenpause vorbei, einige Mods haben sich aber auch. Nun gut so hatte ich mal etwas Zeit für meine Frau.


----------



## Festplatte (24. November 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Döner!


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. November 2013)

Gab den ganzen Tag gratis Glühwein für mich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2013)

Ich Feier immer noch den Satz heute beim Mittagessen machen:


> "Ich muss in die Küche die CD umdrehen, ich höre keine Musik mehr!"


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2013)

Endlich geschafft, endlich geschafft!
1307 (!) Tage nach Ausbruch des Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers, das mich damals bereits in den vorangegangenen Abiturprüfungen behinderte, eine langwierige Krankheitsgeschichte bis zur Heilung nach sich zog (inkl. einer Mandel-OP vor 2,5 Jahren) und mich dadurch lange Zeit stark einschränkte sowie für einen massiven Gewichtsverlust (>10kg) sorgte, bin ich am heutigen Tag endlich wieder körperlich auf dem (ver)gleich(bar)en Stand was Muskulatur und Fitness (zumindest nach Trainingsstand der Belastungen und Wdhen., optisch noch nicht) angeht wie vor Diagnose des Virus. Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich eben doch aus!


----------



## jamie (24. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Endlich geschafft, endlich geschafft!
> 1307 (!) Tage nach Ausbruch des Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers, das mich damals bereits in den vorangegangenen Abiturprüfungen behinderte, eine langwierige Krankheitsgeschichte bis zur Heilung nach sich zog (inkl. einer Mandel-OP vor 2,5 Jahren) und mich dadurch lange Zeit stark einschränkte sowie für einen massiven Gewichtsverlust (>10kg) sorgte, bin ich am heutigen Tag endlich wieder körperlich auf dem (ver)gleich(bar)en Stand was Muskulatur und Fitness (zumindest nach Trainingsstand der Belastungen und Wdhen., optisch noch nicht) angeht wie vor Diagnose des Virus. Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich eben doch aus!


 
Uhh kenn ich, das ist echt *******! Ne Bekannte hatte das 3 Wochen vor der WM.. die war dann natürlich gelaufen.
Greetz, dass du über'n  Berg bist!


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2013)

Danke sehr , hat auch lange genug gedauert. Vom Abi bis knapp 1,5 Jahre vorm Staatexamen ist schon eine irre lange Zeit, um wieder den vorherigen Stand herzustellen - hatte einen recht seltenen Krankheitsverlauf mit übelsten Problemen besonders mit der Leber und chronischen Mandel- und Lymphknotenentzündungen, aber wenn ich was mache, dann auch richtig - leider in diesem Fall im negativen Sinne.


----------



## taks (25. November 2013)

Über Weihnachten 5 Tage in Madrid 

Muss nur noch mein Spanisch ein bisschen auffrischen ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. November 2013)

Mich freut, dass ich morgen bei der Mathearbeit sowas von reinkacke  *Ironie ON*


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2013)

Metallica und Maiden bei Rar


----------



## AeroX (26. November 2013)

Rest der Woche und nächste Woche urlaub


----------



## der_yappi (27. November 2013)

Buchungsbestätigung für meinen nächstjährigen Urlaub gekriegt (Warum ist der Juli noch so weit weg?  )
Schottland - Auf Ritterpfaden durch die Highlands (ST 1116) :: Marco Polo Young Line :: Saison 2014


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2013)

GeforceLover hat nur Ärger mit seiner Battlefield Installation!!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> GeforceLover hat nur Ärger mit seiner Battlefield Installation!!



Und das freut dich? Du bist ja fies


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2013)

Ich habe meine tote OCZ Vertex 2 zum leben erweckt  ohne einen "hardware-Eingriff"


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. November 2013)

Wochenende


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. November 2013)

Langes Wochenende


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

Dass PlagAware bei meiner Hausarbeit nichts gefunden hat, ich also nicht krampfhaft noch alles umformulieren muss.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. Dezember 2013)

Ab morgen endlich wieder zocken können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Dezember 2013)

Führerschein Teil 2 von 4 bestanden, Auto somit komplett.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Dezember 2013)

Rückenschmerzen weg 

Dach drauf vor dem ersten Schnee


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2013)

So darf  ab heute theoretisch offen Motorrad fahren. 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne karre  Soll aber im neuen jahr kommen


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Dezember 2013)

Dass ich vielleicht bald 6k Internet bekomme 
Doppelt so schnell wie vorher


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Sooooo endlicht funktioniert der AVR wie ich will und macht was ich will


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2013)

Bier, gute Musik und PC spielen.

Bin rundum glücklich


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hab soeben fest gestellt, dass es nur noch 2 Wochen und 2 Tage bis Ferien sind.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hab soeben fest gestellt, dass es nur noch 2 Wochen und 2 Tage bis Ferien sind.



/Sign  

Und dass ich nun soweit alle Teile bis auf die CPU für mein Tagebuch zusammen habe und nun endlich anfangen kann


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hab soeben fest gestellt, dass es nur noch 2 Wochen und 2 Tage bis Ferien sind.


 
Oh, cool 
Bis dahin dann aber noch 2 oder 3 Arbeiten. 
Ich freue mich dass ich mich endlich mal aufgerafft habe mein Megaprojekt von Film anzufangen. 
Der Anfang ist schon Epic geworden


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Oh, cool
> Bis dahin dann aber noch 2 oder 3 Arbeiten.
> Ich freue mich dass ich mich endlich mal aufgerafft habe mein Megaprojekt von Film anzufangen.
> Der Anfang ist schon Epic geworden


 Pff, ich schreib gleich 5...


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Pff, ich schreib gleich 5...


 
Falscher Thread


----------



## Festplatte (4. Dezember 2013)

Beim AMD-Gewinnspiel Battelfield 4 gewonnen!  Ich hoffe nur, dass ich das auch wirklich bekomme. Hab nämlich bei dem Zettel, den man ausfüllen sollte, keine Sozialversicherungsnummer angegeben, sehe das echt nicht ein.


----------



## coroc (5. Dezember 2013)

Black Sabbath war


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

Schulfrei wegen dem Sturm! :3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2013)

Früher Wochenende, und trotzdem Überstunden auf die Woche


----------



## Pikus (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Paket mit den neuen PC-Teilen ist da


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Dezember 2013)

Mein Führerschein wurde mir heute zugestellt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Mein Führerschein wurde mir heute zugestellt


 Glückwünsche, meiner ist gerade erst in die Erstellungsphase gelangt 

Morgen keine Anstandsbesuche geplant, da kann ich mich heute Abend ja voll hingeben. Mal schauen, Filme o. Zocken?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Dezember 2013)

-=NORTHCON=-


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2013)

> Diese Seite hatte *30.000* Besucher.


 

 haha .....wo habe ich das wohl her ? 

 Auf jeden fall freut mich das


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Nurnoch 10 Schultage und dann sind schon Ferien  
Da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Festplatte (9. Dezember 2013)

Morgen nur vier Stunden Schule.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Dezember 2013)

Strippen gezogen, Lampen verschaltet -> Licht im Tempel


----------



## Festplatte (10. Dezember 2013)

Endlich meinen Battelfield 4 - Key vom AMD-Giveaway bekommen.


----------



## jamie (11. Dezember 2013)

Grade 'ne PKM in Norad gefunden.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Dezember 2013)

Jaaaaa 1:0 Dortmund 

Edit: aach sh*t


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Morgen nur vier Stunden Schule.


 So schauts aus.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2013)

Der BVB gewinnt mit 2:1 gegen O. Marseille


----------



## Abufaso (11. Dezember 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Der BVB gewinnt mit 2:1 gegen O. Marseille


 
Und die Italiener sind raus


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten, Urlaub und dass ich in dieser Zeit mal die blöden Gesichter meiner blöden Kollegen nicht sehen muss


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2013)

Herrenlose Satschüssel auf dem Dach gefunden, eigene Leitung auffem Boden identifiziert, beides verbunden und schon ist Sat-Empfang.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Dezember 2013)

ENDLICH läuft mein GMX Account auf meinem iPhone auf IMAP und nicht POP. Hätte ich doch damals gegoogelt ob's da nicht einfach einen Trick gibt


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

das ..

Pentium G3420 @ HWBOT


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2013)

Mein Handy ist nach 13 Wochen RMA wieder da


----------



## Abufaso (16. Dezember 2013)

Was isses für eins?  

Nur noch 4 Tage


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nur noch 4 Tage


  Dieses Jahr nur noch 4 mal zu unmöglichen Uhrzeiten ausm Bett quälen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was isses für eins?
> 
> Nur noch 4 Tage


 
Sony Xperia S in weiß  Weil die das nicht reparieren können darf ich mir wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr im Januar ein neues raussuchen. Hab es mir damals am ersten Tag gekauft, weil ich es so geil fand^^


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2013)

Zweite Schulter-OP hinter mir, jetzt kanns endlich an den Muskelaufbau gehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2013)

Gerade massenhaft Camper in BF3 gemetzelt. 
Da war ich plötzlich der Cheater. Weil ich angeblich irgendwo gespawnt bin und blabla... Das nennt man Bewegung... 


Ach ja...
noch 3 Tage!


----------



## AeroX (17. Dezember 2013)

'Indoor Hanfplantage löste Brand aus' 

Überaus witzige Überschrift. Ihr wisst gar nicht wie die Hütte gefackelt hat  (wurde aber zum Glück keiner verletzt.
*
*


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2013)

Gerade massenhaft Camper in BF3 gemetzelt. 
Da war ich plötzlich der Cheater. Weil ich angeblich irgendwo gespawnt bin und blabla... Das nennt man Bewegung... 


Ach ja...
noch 3 Tage! 





moe schrieb:


> Zweite Schulter-OP hinter mir, jetzt kanns endlich an den Muskelaufbau gehen.


Gute Besserung und viel Glück. 





AeroX schrieb:


> 'Indoor Hanfplantage löste Brand aus' [...]


 Klingt nach gut gelaunten Feuerwehrleuten.


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Dezember 2013)

MW2 wieder zum laufen bekommen mit Dedicated Servern  

Ach ja...
Noch 3 Tage!


----------



## beren2707 (17. Dezember 2013)

Morgen darf ich wieder unterrichten. *freu*
Außerdem sieht man langsam Licht am Ende des Tunnels, nur noch drei Tage von frühs bis abends arbeiten, dann ist eine Woche Pause angesagt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Dezember 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Morgen darf ich wieder unterrichten. *freu*
> :



Ein Schullehrer?  *TeerUndFedernRausKram* 

@topic morgen nur 2 richtige Stunden und dann noch 2 Tage bis Ferien


----------



## efdev (17. Dezember 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ein Schullehrer?  *TeerUndFedernRausKram*
> 
> @topic morgen nur 2 richtige Stunden und dann noch 2 Tage bis Ferien


 
habs noch besser nur 2 stunden und am freitag frei 

außerdem hab ich mir gerade ein neues Mobo zum takten geschossen mal schauen was das so bringt.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Dezember 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ein Schullehrer?  *TeerUndFedernRausKram*


Ja klar, morgen darf ich meine lieben Schüler mit Informationen zum antiken Griechenland erfreuen. Da werden die Augen wieder leuchten... 
 Stehe zwar jetzt auf der anderen Seite des Klassenzimmers, d.h. aber nicht, dass ich plötzlich zum "Feind" mutiert bin. Klar, man muss den Zwängen des Lehrplans Folge leisten, aber man kann es mit individuellen Möglichkeiten so machen, dass beide Seiten etwas davon haben. Keine Sorge, ich entspreche keinesfalls dem gängigen Lehrerklischee.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Dezember 2013)

@beren Das beweist allein deine Anwesenheit hier ^^
Und Geschichte geht ja auch voll


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> . Keine Sorge, ich entspreche keinesfalls dem gängigen Lehrerklischee.


 Das stimmt. Hab noch keinen Lehrer getroffen, der mehr hinkriegt als den Rechner heil zu booten  

Ich freu mich auf Freitag


----------



## Lexx (17. Dezember 2013)

Das Adolf Hitler tot und XPCGH fad ist und 
meine Frau grad nach mir verlangt.. :p

Dass die auch nie müde ist nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Dezember 2013)

Der Führerschein ist endlich mein


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Der Führerschein ist endlich mein



Glückwunsch und Pass auf beim fahren  

@Topic Bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Der Führerschein ist endlich mein


 Jlügwunsch. 

@T:
So, aller Klausurenstress rum, morgen nur 2 Stunden richtig Unterricht und dann Ferien.


----------



## coroc (20. Dezember 2013)

FERIEN 

Nebenbei hab ich Englisch nicht 100%ig verkackt ^^


----------



## SiQ (20. Dezember 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> FERIEN   Nebenbei hab ich Englisch nicht 100%ig verkackt ^^



URLAUB! Und dazu ein Projekt abgeschlossen, für das ich den Januar noch Zeit gehabt hätte. Jetzt hat der Chef gute Laune und die nächste Gehaltserhöhung ist in Sicht^^


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2013)

Nicht mehr lange heute zum arbeiten
Heute Abend Weihnachstfeier in der Firma
~ 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Dezember 2013)

Ferien


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2013)

Urlaub


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Dezember 2013)

Nächstes Jahr wird endlich endlich endlich das Internet in meinem Kaff ausgebaut. 
Angeblich kann man bis zu 50MBit erwarten. Aber auch wenns nur 25 werden bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ЯoCaT (23. Dezember 2013)

das bei circus halligalli einer gefilmt wurde wie er 'ne pcgh liest )


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Dezember 2013)

Der Geniale Soundtrack von DuckTales Remastered


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2013)

Das ich in physik wieder ne 1 hab. Und das ist schon paar Tage her


----------



## Autorocker (23. Dezember 2013)

Die PCGH-02/2014 ist heute Nachmittag angekommen...schon über eine Woche vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2013)

Zwei Wochen Urlaub  .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2013)

Das meine neue CoolerMaster Eisberg 240L meinen C2D E6600@4,0GHz mit nur 45°C kühlt. Da freu ich mich schon meinen i5 2500K damit kühlen zu können


----------



## Bambusbar (24. Dezember 2013)

Gestern noch 2 HDDs und 7 Lüfter bestellt,  heute angekommen -  ein Hoch auf die Post


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Dezember 2013)

Sodele, Weihnachten endlich vorbei. Bin zu Hause, kann rum laufen wie ich will, kann machen was ich will, kann sagen was ich denke, habe meine ruhe, der totale psycho Köter der Verwandten geht mir auch nicht mehr aufm Keks. Keine furzende, rauchende, und Alkohol vernichtende unbehaarte Affen. Daheim allein ist es halt doch am schönsten. Erkauft man sich zwar mit Einsamkeit, aber der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Bin beim Nosing vom fünftem Talisker heute. Um so mehr ich davon trinke, um so besser wird die Plörre.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2013)

Geschenke... 
Bücher, Trivial Pursuit, Money für den Urlaub und zwei Tickets für Christoph Sonntag


----------



## ЯoCaT (25. Dezember 2013)

Webkit für'n Pi hoffe dass es was taugen wird, da es immoment nicht wirklich spaß macht damit im web^^ zu surfen


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2013)

Alligatoah auf mtv


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2013)

Skibusse mit freiem WiFi. Verrückte Welt .


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Skibusse mit freiem WiFi. Verrückte Welt .


 
Cool 
@Topic dass es mir langsam wieder besser geht


----------



## Festplatte (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Das hier: OMFGDOGS


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Das hier: OMFGDOGS


 
/sign


----------



## Koyote (29. Dezember 2013)

Dass in 105 Tagen Ferien sind.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Das hier: OMFGDOGS


 Hamster Dance Reloaded Doggy Style


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Das ich bald zuhause bin weil ich letztten kaff in bayern chill


----------



## Harpenerkkk (1. Januar 2014)

Da ich endlich eine Intel CPU hab (i7) + Mobo...


----------



## Festplatte (1. Januar 2014)

Tom Clancy's - The Division. Wenn das wirklich so wird, wie im Gameplay-Trailer... Oh Gott, ich werde verhungern, weil ich nur noch am zocken wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

Das den Möchtegernpyrotechnikern endlich die Muni ausgeht


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich n bisschen spät dran bin: Ich hab heute gar keinen Kater. 
Obwohl ich gestern schon ziemlich gut dabei war. 

BTW:
Wieso ist der "Was nervt euch" Thread dicht, der "Was freut euch" Thread nicht?


----------



## seventyseven (1. Januar 2014)

Wurde unnötig missbraucht als der Laberthread dicht war.

@T Karten für Sneak Peak morgen


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

...das Bad Boys 2 auf Kabel Eins läuft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

Mich würde es nerven den Film dort zu schauen. Gute Filme nur als Konserve oder im Kino obwohl dort auch das Publikum nerven kann
 Mich freut es heute nicht arbeiten zu müssen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...das Bad Boys 2 auf Kabel Eins läuft.



Der ist super, aber mit Werbung?! Da geb ich dem Doc recht 

@T dass ich grade nochmal mit einer Ermahnung davon gekommen bin und ich endlich das Bios Problem meiner Graka gelöst habe


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Wieder einem Mitmenschen geholfen. 
Können ja nicht alle Hochbegabt und technisch bewandert sein


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Der ist super, aber mit Werbung?! Da geb ich dem Doc recht


 
...mich freut, dass um diese Uhrzeit keine Werbung den Film unterbricht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Januar 2014)

Mich freut, dass Klutten einen Weg gefunden hat die Werbung mit den langen Nummer die man sich gut merken kann zu umgehen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mein Ladegerät wiedergefunden 

@Klutten Besonders interessant scheint der Film ja nicht zu sein, wenn du nebenbei Leute ermahnen und Posten kannst


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Januar 2014)

He der Bad Boys 2 ist Top

Dass ich es geschafft habe nach jahrelanger Abhängigkeit endlich aufzuhören


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Januar 2014)

Wen man bei einem Gewinnspiel ein Seasonic X-750 KM3 gewinnt, sagt man nicht nein. 

Wenigstens kann jetzt mit meinem X-560 das Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500 beim Bruder ersetzen. Und vielleicht betreibe ich mal eine SLI aus zwei Karten.

Aber ob ich meine Systemdaten noch in der Signatur anzeigen lassen sollte weis ich nicht, es sieht dann nur noch interessanter aus, weil so ziemlich gar nichts zusammen passt. Entweder zum billigeren Preis gekauft, oder gewonnen.


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

das mindfactory mein gehäuse versand hat.
aber warum nur das gehäuse ich will den rest auch


----------



## MacMyver (2. Januar 2014)

Das mein i7 versand wurde.


----------



## Trochaeus (3. Januar 2014)

Dass ich bei Fifa 14 auf der PS4 gerade Hazard inform gezogen habe !!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Januar 2014)

Hardstyle am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen  
Herrlich wenn niemand um der Weg wohnt der sich beschweren kann/ darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Januar 2014)

Dass ich heute wohl meine Superlux + Mikrofon bestelle, und somit nach 2 Wochen endlich nicht mehr mit In-Ears am PC hängen muss.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Januar 2014)

...einmal noch arbeiten bis zum langen Wochenende... *Ironie ein*nach den zwei Tagen Arbeit brauch ich das aber auch dringend *Ironie aus*


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Januar 2014)

Dass heute, falls die entslrechenden Paketboten den Weg zu meiner Wohnung finden sollten, meine Monitore und meine Grafikkarte ankommen


----------



## Der-Ork (3. Januar 2014)

Dass heute mein "kurzer" Tag ist und ich bald Zuhause bin und meinen Nachwuchs bespielen kann.


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

das mein Bitfenix Phenom schon angekommen ist obwohl ich das noch garnicht erwartet habe.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. Januar 2014)

Mein Be Quiet Netzteil ging ziemlich gut in der Bucht raus.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Januar 2014)

Meine drei Monitore und die neue GraKa sind da *-*


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Januar 2014)

Endlich eine Antwort von Asus bekommen - Mein Mainboard ist ein Totalverlust, dafür wird mir der gesamte Kaufpreis von CHF 139.90 wieder erstattet. Zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf finde ich das doch beachtlich, auch wenn ich zu meiner Hardware wirklich Sorge trage und das Teil aussah wie frisch aus der Verpackung genommen. 


Naja egal, dann wandert mein 2600k in die Bucht und subventioniert zusammen mit den 140.- eben einen 4670k und ein Z87X-UD3H - wenn ich einen Pfosten finde, welcher mir ~250 dafür zahlt, mache ich dabei trotz höherer Spieleleistung netto sogar Gewinn.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

Na ob jemand 250€ für einen 2600k zahlt, ist fraglich. ^^ 

MSI R9270X ist endlich angekommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

Der erste Montag im Jahr ist schonmal frei.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Januar 2014)

Morgen ist Feiertag, die elenden Bettler (aka Sternsinger) waren auch schon da und nerven einen nicht mit ihrem Geplärre.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Januar 2014)

Das morgen Montag ist! *will eigentlich in "Was nervt euch grade total - Thread" schreiben*


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2014)

Morgen ist bei mir wie Bescherung zu Weihnachten!
Nexus 5 kommt an. Passendes Zubehör aus der Bucht müsste eintrudeln und zu Fielmann darf ich auch ne neue Brilla abholen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Januar 2014)

Bitte den Thread-Titel beachten und nicht in Richtung Laberei verfallen. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Januar 2014)

Heute keine Schule  aber krank sein ist trotzdem blöd


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2014)

Heute Abend mit Kumpels zum Eishockey. KEC - Iserlohn. Freu mich!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Januar 2014)

Die SMS von Chef, wann auch immer die gesendet wurde, erst nächste Woche am Montag, 13.01. wieder arbeiten


----------



## Deeron (8. Januar 2014)

..., dass ich vorhin meinen Beta-Key für The Elder Scrolls Online bekommen habe


----------



## Koyote (8. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder ohne Limit zocken und die nötige Energie ist auch vorhanden  Ganzen Tag zocken und zwischendurch 2h pennen ist einfach herrlich  Gw2 macht mir im Moment mal wieder richtig Spaß und bringt mir auch Motivation zum spielen.


----------



## Festplatte (9. Januar 2014)

Auch meinen TES Online Beta-Key bekommen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. Januar 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Auch meinen TES Online Beta-Key bekommen.


 
Ich auch


----------



## Arausia (9. Januar 2014)

Nach der Ausbildung (letztes Jahr) übernommen worden zu sein und nun das Anghebot zu bekommen, ein duales Studium in diesem Hause starten zu dürfen


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Januar 2014)

1 in Englisch abgesahnt und gestern sind meine Superlux gekommen.


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2014)

@Arausia: Wo arbeitest du?

@T: Bald ist endlich Wochenende.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Januar 2014)

Das Geräusch meiner mechanischen Tastatur mit Cherry MX-Blue-Switches


----------



## Panagianus (9. Januar 2014)

Meine neue Madison Uhr


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Januar 2014)

Morgen nur 2,5 Stunden lang Vorlesung und dann fahr ich über's WE zu meinen Eltern und feier am Samstag mit meiner Mum ihren Geburtstag 
Dazu kommt dann auch noch, dass ich ebenfalls an der TESO-Beta teilnehmen darf und das, aufgrund des Mangels an Internet, nicht tun könnte, wenn ich dieses WE zuhause wäre ^^


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

Woooooooooochende. Zumindest fast.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Januar 2014)

Da ich Grade in der Oper und bei McDonald's  war, habe ich heute erst zu dritten =9:20


----------



## Koyote (11. Januar 2014)

Nach mehreren Stunden Hunger endlich ein Schnitzel.


----------



## JJ Walker (11. Januar 2014)

Die noch 3 stunden die ich hoffentlich schlafen kann bis es  in AT auf die Skipiste geht.


----------



## AeroX (12. Januar 2014)

Meine Schwester hat endlich ne Wohnung.


----------



## coroc (12. Januar 2014)

Mehrere Sachen. 

Erstens hatte ich grade Pizza, zweitens hab ich morgen zur 3. Stunde, drittens hab ich von meinen Eltern ein Buch geschenkt bekommen, und viertens, dass ich mit meiner Info-Hausarbeit fertig geworden bin.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Dass es noch Leute gibt die sich über Bücher freuen (jetzt sag bitte nicht, dass es Shades of Grey ist  ) und dass ich endlich mein Gehäuse fertig gestrichen habe


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Januar 2014)

Das neue Terrarium ist endlich fertig für meine Babys


----------



## Koyote (13. Januar 2014)

Dass der Schultag erst in 3 Stunden und 27 min beginnt und auch ein Ende haben wird


----------



## Fexzz (13. Januar 2014)

Grafikkarte ist unterwegs. GTX 780, ich komme! <3


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2014)

Dass ich in meiner neuen Werkstatt gescheite Träger an der Decke habe, an denen ich bedenkenlos mal gschwind 1T hochziehen kann !


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Januar 2014)

CPU und Mobo sind heute angekommen... CPU-Kühler kommt aber erst am Donnerstag


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2014)

Ich darf nun doch endlich meine Abschlussprüfung vorziehen und kann im Herbst studieren gehen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Januar 2014)

Das Conrad es endlich geschaft hat, meinen Bildschirm loszuschicken.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2014)

JAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tarzerix der Rächer bzw. Die Elefantenpolizei kommt auf DVD........EPISCH!!!!
Trailer: Tarzerix - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2014)

Mein neues Mac Book Pro ist gestern gekommen und ich kam dann vorhin mal dazu es auszupacken und einzurichten


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

Nachtschicht. Dann 6 Tage frei.


----------



## jamie (17. Januar 2014)

Das neue Knorkator-Album ist daaaa!


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2014)

Meine drei bestellten Bilderrahmen sind da - dieses mal ganz und nicht in Scherben.

Jetzt kann ich das Geburtstagsgeschenk für ne gute Freundin fertig machen.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Januar 2014)

Unser neuer 65VTW60. Es ist einfach ein Genuss


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2014)

Seit 4 Uhr auf um zu lernen


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2014)

BDay


----------



## ЯoCaT (18. Januar 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> BDay


 
 gz


----------



## coroc (18. Januar 2014)

Haben gestern unser erstes TT-Spiel in der Rückrunde mit nem Ersatzspieler aus den B-Schülern sicher gewonnen. 

@Abu: Glückwunsch.


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2014)

Bier, Schnupftabak, die richtige Musik und Counterstrike


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> BDay



Glückwunsch

@T Heute ein Paket von AT bekommen, dass ich noch gar nicht erwartet habe, jetzt kann die Wakü doch schon heute laufen


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank euch dreien  

Das Wetter gerade


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Januar 2014)

Mein (erstes) (Pflege-) Töfftöff, bevor es sich Tod steht darf ich es für gerade mal Tankkosten fahren 
Peugeot 106 Long Beach, klein, laut, dreckig, "ausdauernd" ... perfektes Auto für mich


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2014)

Mein Galaxy Tab 2 gerade via KIES geupdatet.
Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich bei meiner Dropbox 48 GB (!) zusätzlich gekriegt hab.

Hab gedacht "What the hell" und mal gegoogelt:
https://www.dropbox.com/help/297/de

OK - zeitlich befristet.

Aber nem geschenkten Gaul...


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab auch ne Dropbox mit 50GB Dank meinem S3, da wurde das aber schon bei der allerersten Einrichtung beschrieben. 
Ich benutze sie trotzdem nicht, Drive find ich besser. Auch wenn ich da anscheinend der einzige bin


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass sich mein neuer 4670k recht ordentlich übertakten lässt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Januar 2014)

Mein kleiner Server läuft perfekt im Heimnetzwerk - die Tage werden dann noch mein NB und mein Handy ins Netzwerk integriert (WOL und solche Späße laufen bisher nur vom großen PC aus) und mein privates Netzwerk ist fertig


----------



## Oozy (19. Januar 2014)

Dass morgen Montag ist...

Oh, falscher Thread.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2014)

Dass gerade so ziemlich das spannendste Football-Spiel der letzten Jahre auf SAT1 läuft und ich die Zeit habe, es in voller Länge zu sehen. Einfach geil!


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade erfolgreich einen Hacker aus meinem Originaccount ausgeschlossen und jetzt sämtliche Passwörter auf 25+ Zeichen aufgerüstet.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfolgreich einen Hacker aus meinem Originaccount ausgeschlossen und jetzt sämtliche Passwörter auf 25+ Zeichen aufgerüstet.



HAXX!

@on Topic Langsam kommen die Zeugnisnoten angekleckert, scheint so als könnte ich mein persönliches Ziel doch noch erreichen


----------



## beren2707 (20. Januar 2014)

Popcorn, später Bier. *mampf* *schlürf*


----------



## joraku (20. Januar 2014)

Windows läuft doch wieder...

da updatet man mal auf Windows 8.1, obwohl man nie Probleme mit Windows 8 hatte (aber warum auch nicht updaten) da scheint es das ganze System zu zerschießen.
Grafikartentreiber muss manuell nachgerüstet werden, Avira Free Antivir lässt Windows nur noch in Zeitlupe arbeiten WTF?
Selbst eine Neuinstallation von AntiVir brachte keinen Erfolg. Gut, dann werde ich mich mal nach einem anderen Programm umsehen müssen. Gibt es da Empfehlungen?


----------



## Oozy (20. Januar 2014)

Gratisprogramme würde ich Avast nehmen. Bezahlversion nutze ich momentan den Bitdefender Internet Security und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Erkennt, was er erkennen soll. Blockt, was er blocken soll. Zuverlässig, schnell und ressourcensparend.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> HAXX!


 
? 
Apropos Noten: Heute ne 1 in Mathe wieder bekommen.


----------



## ЯoCaT (22. Januar 2014)

dass die arte.tv seite mmn richtig gut ist, sieht schick aus(moderner html5 css3 stil) und läuft vernünftig, also eigentlich wie es sein sollte... aber dennoch erwähnenswert alles in allem macht richtig spaß )


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

dass ich gleich Pause habe.


----------



## Koyote (23. Januar 2014)

Morgen keine Schule, also 3 Nächte zocken


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Januar 2014)

Vor 4 Tagen bestellt und schon auf dem weg zu mir  https://www.hardwareversand.de/4096+MB/143534/Gigabyte+Radeon+R9+290+OC+Windforce+3%2C+Battlefield+4+Edition%2C+4GB+DDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article


----------



## coroc (25. Januar 2014)

Das ich endlich neue Boxen habe


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2014)

Meine neue Asus Xonar U7


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Januar 2014)

Der Georg hat bei der Millionärswahl gewonnen. 

Ist zwar ne kack Sendung aber ich bin froh, dass er sie gewonnen hat und damit was sinnvolles anstellen wird.


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. Januar 2014)

das ich meine neue Hardware endlich bestellen konnte und diese sicher bald auf dem Weg zu mir ist.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Januar 2014)

joraku schrieb:


> Windows läuft doch wieder...
> 
> da updatet man mal auf Windows 8.1, obwohl man nie Probleme mit Windows 8 hatte (aber warum auch nicht updaten) da scheint es das ganze System zu zerschießen.
> Grafikartentreiber muss manuell nachgerüstet werden, Avira Free Antivir lässt Windows nur noch in Zeitlupe arbeiten WTF?
> Selbst eine Neuinstallation von AntiVir brachte keinen Erfolg. Gut, dann werde ich mich mal nach einem anderen Programm umsehen müssen. Gibt es da Empfehlungen?



Es ist besser wenn man 8.1 frisch installiert, dann hat man auch keine Problem


----------



## Festplatte (29. Januar 2014)

2.0er-Schnitt auf dem Zeugnis und Unity ist endlich mit meinen Lightmaps fertig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2014)

StarCraft macht so viel Spaß dass mir eben nach einem spannenden Match die Hand gezittert hat vor Anspannung. 
Also wenn das nicht geil ist, weiß ich auch ned weiter.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Januar 2014)

Gerade wieder mal eine Runde BF3 gespielt, nachdem ich von BF4 so genervt war. 

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich sagen soll, damals hielt ich BF3 für einen ziemlich schlechten Shooter, aber verglichen mit BF4 spielt sich das Teil einfach....gut. Treffer zählen, Hitboxen sind annähernd da, wo sie sein sollten, DMRs sind konkurrenzfähig... Und das Spiel liefert mir mehr FPS in 1440p mit SweetFX als BF4 es in 1080p vanilla tut...


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

das ....

True Monkey`s XTU score: 80 marks with a Celeron G470


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

das winxp den gekauften key nicht annimmt aber den aus einem youtube video


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2014)

Semesterprüfungen vorbei 



Hab grad noch ein Bild gefunden
Spacken123 ftw! 
Das waren noch Forentrolle ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2014)

Anleitung zum " Wie alle Birnen im Auto tauschen" Online gefunden  Und da dieses doch recht einfach geht, hätte ich mich in der Werkstatt ja total als Vollnoob geoutet wenn man nicht mal eine einfach Serviceklappe im Radkasten auf bekommt


----------



## Sharidan (30. Januar 2014)

Das ich morgen den letzten Arbeitstag habe und dann 2 Wochen Urlaub <3


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Januar 2014)

Dass ich morgen nich arbeiten muss


----------



## Iceheart33 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern die neue Hardware eingebaut und alles funktioniert wie es soll.

Endlich kann ich virtuelle Maschinen bauen.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

Auf meinen Schiurlaub nächste Woche


----------



## coroc (2. Februar 2014)

Das ich ghestern bei Dream Theater war


----------



## Pikus (2. Februar 2014)

Das neue System läuft endlich, nach einem kleinen Problemchen mit der Grafikkarte. Nochma danke an True Monkey


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2014)

Das der Strom wieder da ist 
Hatten im ganzen Ort gerade einen totalen Stromausfall für eine Dreiviertel Stunde, der Eisregen und viele Schnee war wohl schuld.
Man lernt den Strom erst richtig schätzen wenn er weg ist, aber schon komisch das man heutzutage vieles weitermachen kann, zb im Internet Surfen via Smartphone oder Serien schauen am Laptop.


----------



## jamie (2. Februar 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Das ich ghestern bei Dream Theater war


 
Argh, du Hund! Wo haben sie gespielt?



			
				ΔΣΛ;6125501 schrieb:
			
		

> Das der Strom wieder da ist
> Hatten im ganzen Ort gerade einen totalen Stromausfall für eine Dreiviertel Stunde, der Eisregen und viele Schnee war wohl schuld.
> Man lernt den Strom erst richtig schätzen wenn er weg ist, aber schon komisch das man heutzutage vieles weitermachen kann, zb im Internet Surfen via Smartphone oder Serien schauen am Laptop.


 
Wir hatten letzten Winter mal eine ganz Woche keine Heizung und kein Warmwasser. Das war ein Spaß. 

@Topic: Dass Brothers in Arms: Hhell's Highway einfach mal richtig Spaß macht und nicht einfach so'n Railshooter à la Battlefield of Duty ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Februar 2014)

Dass gleich Superbowl kommt


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Februar 2014)

Die Denver Broncos kacken richtig ab! Könnte der erste Superbowl werden, der zu Null gewonnen wird. Es ist ja jetzt schon peinlich für die Broncos.


----------



## Florian97450 (3. Februar 2014)

Das mein Raspberry endlich am TV funktioniert. Nach 4 Std habe ich endlich herausgefunden das der HDMI-Kanal am AV-Receiver falsch eingestellt war und deshalb keinen Ton lieferte.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Februar 2014)

Dass die Seahawks beim Superbowl gut gespielt haben


----------



## Deeron (3. Februar 2014)

Dass ich heute den Mietvertrag für die neue Wohnung unterzeichne


----------



## beren2707 (3. Februar 2014)

Die Selbstdemontage der Alice S.  Bei dieser bigotten Moralpredigerin ist die Steuerhinterziehung und ihre Reaktion darauf ein Spiegelbild ihrer selbst und ihres "Lebenswerks". Hoffentlich bekommt sie in Zukunft die Beachtung, die ihr zusteht und auch einen entsprechenden Eintrag in den Geschichtsbüchern.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2014)

Das Cashback für mein Nikkor AF-S 70-200 VR3 F4 von Nikon gekriegt


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Die Selbstdemontage der Alice S.  Bei dieser bigotten Moralpredigerin ist die Steuerhinterziehung und ihre Reaktion darauf ein Spiegelbild ihrer selbst und ihres "Lebenswerks". Hoffentlich bekommt sie in Zukunft die Beachtung, die ihr zusteht und auch einen entsprechenden Eintrag in den Geschichtsbüchern.


 Musste erstmal googlen, wer das überhaupt ist. 

Aber dann...
Sie sieht es nicht ein jetzt hier fertig gemacht zu werden und blabla und es sei alles wieder gut gemacht worden. Mit dem nachzahlen der Unterschlagenen Steuern. Ja, genau.

Ich glaub ich klau demnächst mal ihr Auto.
Dann stell ich es 2 Jahre später wieder hin und sag: "ist doch alles wieder da, ist doch alles gut" 
Und das von jemand der sonst immer die Moralkeule auspackt. Ist ja fast so wie wenn Israelis immer noch wegen dem 3. Reich rumweinen, zu den Palestinänsern aber auch nicht wirklich freundlich sind. (um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken)


@T:
Morgen Skitag der Schule.
Kein Unterricht und dafür ab in die Schweiz skifahren.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Darf am Mittwoch wieder einrücken.


----------



## hartwiger (4. Februar 2014)

Einige Sachen gut bei ebay los geworden


----------



## jamie (4. Februar 2014)

Mein neues NT ist heute noch gekommen. Krass, um welche Uhrzeit UPS liefert. 
Grade eingebaut und erstmal einen Schreck bekomme, weil ich nach dem Hochfahren nichts mehr gehört habe. 
Da ist nur noch so ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch. Schätze mal das ist der Lüfter, dessen Lager ein Bissel schleift.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2014)

Steam In-Home Streaming Zugang.


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich bin begeistert von der Leistung meiner neuen Hardware.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

Das mein Pc endlich unter Wasser läuft und die Hardware nun kühl bleibt  nur die Pumpe muss leiser werden ^^


----------



## ActiveX (5. Februar 2014)

Hardware für neuen Office Rechner ist heute eingetroffen , jetzt fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse und dann wird gebastelt...
Komm schon DHL...


----------



## Festplatte (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NggUSbgRUhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das freut mich.  Und dass ich endlich mit meinen Unity-GUI halbwegs durch bin.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Das freut mich.  Und dass ich endlich mit meinen Unity-GUI halbwegs durch bin.


 
Cool. 

Und mich freut mein 2,0er Schnitt.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

2 Flaschen Sekt anlässlich erfreulicher Klausurergebnisse.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Februar 2014)

Dass ein Kumpel sich die SC2 Demo angesehenen hat und sich definitiv die Full kaufen will.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2014)

Kaiserslautern schmeißt Leverkusen raus


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Februar 2014)

Die erste Singleauskopplung aus Kollegahs nächstem Album ...  Ein absolutes Meisterwerk! 

KOLLEGAH - Alpha (Official HD Video) - YouTube


----------



## dracki (14. Februar 2014)

Mein neuer Media pc mit openelec


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2014)

Ein Notebook kracht auf den Boden, Festplatte (beinahe) hinüber.
Und ich darf versuchen die Daten zu retten. 
Das macht doch freude


----------



## jamie (14. Februar 2014)

Das Knorkator-Konzert gestern war der Wahnsinn!


----------



## coroc (14. Februar 2014)

Unentschieden gegen den Tabellen-Zweiten gespielt...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Februar 2014)

Neues Ladekabel  3 Tage Entzug dank Tiefentladenem Akku und mangels Ladekabel waren echt heftig langweilig


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2014)

Seit Heute morgen, seit 7Uhr, suche ich mein 8GB Intenso USB Stick. Gerade eben habe ich ihn im frisch gewaschenen Bademantel (Ja so was hat Stil, und schützt vor offen einsehbare Fenstern ) gefunden. Nach 60° C Buntwäsche bin ich mal gespannt ob er noch läuft. Wäre schade um ihn, war ein Geschenk.

Nachtrag:
Sauber und Funktioniert - Wie neu


----------



## Gorrestfump (15. Februar 2014)

Passive R9 270 im overclocked Silent PC kühl und leistungsstark. Befürchtungen nicht bestätigt )


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2014)

Hab die Nacht durchgemacht und kann mit etwas Glück noch meinen Sonntag genießen.


----------



## Florian97450 (20. Februar 2014)

Mein neuer Bürostuhl von "NeedforSeat" wurde geliefert und wartet jetzt daheim auf mich.
Ich bekomm ein altes Notebook geschenkt.
Ich gehe heute Abend Billiard spielen.


----------



## raceandsound (20. Februar 2014)

Fast eine Woche rauchfrei...^^


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

*Hier* mehrere Keys bekommen und seit eben kann man Thief bei Steam aktivieren. Kann es zwar erst am 28 spielen, aber egal. Ich hab 3 mal Thief, einmal für mich selbst und die anderen beiden kriegen ein Giveaway.


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> *Hier* mehrere Keys bekommen und seit eben kann man Thief bei Steam aktivieren. Kann es zwar erst am 28 spielen, aber egal. Ich hab 3 mal Thief, einmal für mich selbst und die anderen beiden kriegen ein Giveaway.


 
Ein Giveaway? Will das Game unbedingt, hab die alten geliebt und freu mich so auf das neue, nur fehlt mir die Knete... Damn..

P.S.

Whatsapp geht nicht oder down? Aktuelle Probleme und Fehler | Alle Störungen


----------



## Festplatte (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ein Giveaway? Will das Game unbedingt, hab die alten geliebt und freu mich so auf das neue, nur fehlt mir die Knete... Damn..
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Whatsapp geht nicht oder down? Aktuelle Probleme und Fehler | Alle Störungen


 
Kommt am 30. Kriegst dann ne PM.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2014)

Schlechteste Lötstelle alle Zeiten gesetzt aber es scheint den Displayportadapter tatsächlich wieder zu den Lebenden geholt zu haben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Kommt am 30. Kriegst dann ne PM.


 
Echt Jetzt? Das wäre ja der Oberhammer.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Mir dann bitte auch eine schicken


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Februar 2014)

Endlich den neuen Schreibtischstuhl bekommen und zusammengebaut  Endlich wieder gescheit suchten können


----------



## coroc (28. Februar 2014)

Das es gereicht hat mein sxophon zu ölen, und dans es nicht in Reperatur muss


----------



## fear.de (28. Februar 2014)

Heute in die 20 Uhr Stromberg Vorstellung


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Februar 2014)

Titanfall für nur 30€ eingesackt.


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

Das ich gerade in meinem Freundeskreis einigen mal die Meinung gegeigt habe weil sie meinen sie müssten sich via Gruppenchat in WhatsApp und was weiss ich nicht für Messengern "unterhalten" bin hier meine Bude am sauber machen und alle 1,7 Minuten BrrrrrBrrrrrr Handy gebimmel und vibrieren....

 Jetzt ist Ruhe warum wohl....


----------



## Panagianus (28. Februar 2014)

wir fahren morgen in den Skiurlaub


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Mein 1000ter Beitrag: D

Mfg Drebbin


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mein 1000ter Beitrag: D  Mfg Drebbin



Glückwunsch


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

Letzte Prüfung in EWS bestanden , somit klappt alles mit dem Examen im Herbst.


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



Danke. Aber irgendwie hab ich auf einmal wieder weniger oO


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

Liegt u.a. an der Verschiebung der User-News in die Rumpelkammer.

Zu o.g. Fröhlichkeitsgrund trägt nun eine Flasche Sekt bei.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Februar 2014)

Paar spam Posts gelöscht worden?

@T:
Morgen ab in den Skiurlaub.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Februar 2014)

Graf auf dem Weg zum Skifahren


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Die Rumpelkammerbeiträge zählen nicht zur Wertung mit bei?
Ok wieder was gelernt

Und Spam habe ich mir (nach aktuellem Wissensstand) noch nicht anheften lassen müssen.

Ok dann klink ich mich in die nächste sinnvolle Diskussion mit ein und werte den Sprung heute noch schaffen - sonst bezichtigt man mich noch der Amtsanmaßung

MfG Drebbin


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Letzte Prüfung in EWS bestanden , somit klappt alles mit dem Examen im Herbst.



Was ist BWS?

Das ich die Nacht im eigenen Bett verbracht hab nach längerer Zeit und gut geschlafen hab.


----------



## elefant77 (1. März 2014)

Das ich gerade meinen kleinen Sohn auch nach 3 stunden im aller frühe am Samstag noch zum Lachen bringen kann...


----------



## taks (2. März 2014)

Genau 12,923 Runden in CS Source


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

heute Rang 110 bei BF4 geschafft


----------



## dbilas (3. März 2014)

Feierabend und nun endlich The Walking Dead Staffel 4 auf Fox HD gucken


----------



## Offset (3. März 2014)

RUHRPOTT_FINEST schrieb:


> heute Rang 110 bei BF4 geschafft


 
O_o ich frag mich immer wie ihr das so schnell schafft.

@Topic: Das g3a3 bei BF3 freigeschaltet. Das Teil ist richtig


----------



## Festplatte (3. März 2014)

2 in der Mathearbeit.


----------



## Abufaso (4. März 2014)

Da der Was nervt euch Thread immer noch zu zu sein scheint, mein Abi nächste Woche


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. März 2014)

Meine Klassenkameraden, mit denen ich einen 20seitige Abhandlung über Computerhardware schreiben muss. Wenn man 3 Seiten lang über "Qual- Prozessoren" schreibt, dann hat man meiner Meinung nach das Thema nicht ganz verstanden.

Oder auch geil: "Fazit: Dual- und Qual Core Prozessoren haben mehr Leistung als Prozessoren mit einem Kern, werden aber auch viel heißer und teurer. Man sollte daher immer danach entscheiden, für was man den PC verwenden will"

Einfach nur


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvq_uMP_S0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das feiere ich gerade so richtig!  Und das hier: Rocksteady ist wieder dabei!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f74AQUeXfBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Nanananana Batman 

Ab Sonntag Abend eine Woche in London


----------



## taks (5. März 2014)

Das Wetter am Wochenende: Sonne und 16°C


----------



## AsumFace (5. März 2014)

Hab in meiner Projektarbeit eine glatte 1 bekommen


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

Klasse, worum ging's denn? 


@T:
Mein neuer Monitor kommt bald an (Dell Ultrasharp U2913WM), der ging laut Händler heute in den Versand.


----------



## AsumFace (6. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Klasse, worum ging's denn?
> 
> 
> @T:
> Mein neuer Monitor kommt bald an (Dell Ultrasharp U2913WM), der ging laut Händler heute in den Versand.


Wir hatten 6 Wochen Zeit mit einer Gruppe aus 3-5 Personen ein Thema unserer Wahl zu bearbeiten. Ich hab mit meiner Gruppe ein Verfahren zur Erdradiusbestimmung entwickelt, während die anderen Gruppen Sachen wie Tee gemacht haben


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

Hehe, Äquatorial- oder Polarradius (Rotationsellipsoid... )?
Aber das klingt interessant, hat's funktioniert?


@onT:
Hab heute trotz Training nicht gekotzt, die Magendarmgrippe scheint wohl entgültig durch zu sein.


----------



## AsumFace (6. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hehe, Äquatorial- oder Polarradius (Rotationsellipsoid... )?
> Aber das klingt interessant, hat's funktioniert?


 
Für unsere Rechnung sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass die Erde eine perfekte Kugel sei, wäre sonst auch zu komplex geworden, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir das in eine 15 Minuten Präsentation quetschen sollten.
Unsere Messung hat leider nicht funktioniert.  Einen Laser aus 200m Entfernung auf ein A4 Blatt auszurichten ist nicht so einfach


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

Dann wolltet ihr also den Laser als horizontale Messgerade einsetzen, in grösserer Entfernung ein zweites Mal den Abstand des Punktes zur Oberfläche messen und über diese Distanz die Erdkrümmung bestimmen?

Joa, warum nicht, an Land ist einfach der Messfehler entsprechend gross.  An einem windstillen Tag auf einem See könnte das sogar einigermassen genau sein.


----------



## AsumFace (6. März 2014)

Wir haben uns zwei Behälter aufgestellt und uns das Prinzip der kommunizierende Röhren zu nutzen gemacht, so hatten wir auch nicht das Problem, dass Wellen die Zielscheibe oder das Stativ des Lasers unnötig zum Schwanken gebracht haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

So geht's auch, aber damit eine entsprechende Distanz zu überbrücken, ohne wegen Bodenunebenheit die Messergebnisse zu verfälschen...


----------



## AsumFace (6. März 2014)

Inwiefern sollen durch Unebenheiten die Messergebnisse verfälscht werden? Dadurch dass wir zwei verbundene Behälter mit Wasser haben, haben wir ja an beiden Orten die selbe Entfernung von der Wasseroberfläche zum Erdmittelpunkt, also technisch gesehen nichts Anderes als einen See. (Außer natürlich wenn ein Hügel dazwischen liegt und den Laserstrahl auffängt *husthust* *hust* )


----------



## hupschtupf (6. März 2014)

Dass ich es nach einer Woche endlich wieder hinbekommen hab ne Pfeife anzumachen ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

AsumFace schrieb:


> Inwiefern sollen durch Unebenheiten die Messergebnisse verfälscht werden?


Na weil du den Laser genau horizontal ausrichten musst, damit du daran die Erdkrümmung abmessen kannst. Machst du das auf einer nicht absolut ebenen Fläche, musst du diesen Höhenunterschied mit einbeziehen.

Aber stimmt, ich hab gar nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass es durch das Rohr eben sein muss, sonst läuft an einem Ende das Wasser raus.


----------



## AsumFace (7. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7PeRhFg_Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Wie binde ich hier YouTube Videos ein? Die YT u. video Tags funktionieren nicht so wie sie sollen)
Irgenwie faszinierend


----------



## taks (7. März 2014)

Freitag


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Mein neuer Monitor (Dell U2913WM) ist heute angekommen und GÖTTER, DIE FARBSÄTTIGUNG!!! 


Da kriegt man gleich nen Harten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Beste... 0 Pixelfehler, 0 Subpixelfehler.


----------



## debalz (7. März 2014)

Freitag
Sonne


----------



## dragonlort (7. März 2014)

Fahre zur eine sehr guten freundin, Jägermeister trinken und so^^


----------



## coroc (7. März 2014)

Das wir unser Spiel wegen nicht Antritt des Gegners gewonnen haben, und so unsere Position als Tabellenführer gesichert haben.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterhemdenwetter FTW!


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Brauchste noch nen BH?


----------



## Festplatte (8. März 2014)

AsumFace schrieb:


> (Wie binde ich hier YouTube Videos ein? Die YT Tags funktionieren nicht so wie sie sollen)



Nimm die "video"-Tags, die funktionieren.


----------



## AsumFace (8. März 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Nimm die "video"-Tags, die funktionieren.



Wenn ich die video-Tags nehme erscheint nur der Link


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Keinen Kater 

Und dann noch weiblicher Besuch


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Keinen Kater
> 
> Und dann noch weiblicher Besuch



Wenn du trotzdem Zeit hat, hier zu Posten, läuft aber was falsch 

@T Geiles Wetter und dass morgen mein Flug geht


----------



## robbe (9. März 2014)

Die 20°c sind erreicht, ab nach draußen zum Mittagessen


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Montag-Freitag BOGY beim Papst


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

EBM Papst oder der Alte in der Kutte? 

Dass heute so ein hammermäßiges Wetter war.


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Meinst du den Alten, der keinen mehr Hochkriegt?

 Selbstverständlich EBM Papst


----------



## Festplatte (9. März 2014)

AsumFace schrieb:


> Wenn ich die video-Tags nehme erscheint nur der Link



Funktioniert nur mit dem normalen Link, nicht mit dem der über die "Teilen"-Funktion erzeugt wird.

@Topic: Endlich einen Arbeitstitel für mein Unity-Projekt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. März 2014)

Mich freut grade, dass ich Morgen um 1/2 7 aufstehen darf und bis jetzt kein Auge zugedrückt bekommen habe


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

Darf vielleicht wieder einrücken und bis Ende August "Ferien" machen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2014)

Für 30 Piepen Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha gezackt.


----------



## AsumFace (10. März 2014)

Montag und Dienstag keine Schule


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. März 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt für 4 Tage nach GB


----------



## Abufaso (10. März 2014)

T minus 2 Tage bis zum Abi


----------



## JaniZz (10. März 2014)

Sonne!!!!!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

Hab gerade dieses Video gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usPoug7NcZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2014)

Erkenntnis: Es tut einfach gut, wenn einem die warmen Sonnenstrahlen übers Gesicht fahren... vor allen Dingen tut einem der aufkommende Frühling auch seelisch gut... Things always seem so much brighter in the sunlight...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

Sonne - Endlich mal wieder ein Grund tagsüber die Jalousie runter zu machen 

Spaß bei Seite. Endlich mal wieder im Garten rumlungern


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2014)

Meine Bestellung ist da...


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Titanfall Key bekommen.


----------



## jamie (11. März 2014)

Der Sommer kommt


----------



## taks (13. März 2014)

600 Gramm Cordon Bleu zum Mittagessen 

Aber arbeiten geht gar nicht mehr


----------



## Abufaso (13. März 2014)

Mathe und Deutsch Abi rum.. Niemals wieder altbackene Gedichte interpretieren


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Du bist zu beneiden. 
Ich muss den kack noch ein Jahr machen. 

Liefs gut?


----------



## Abufaso (13. März 2014)

Bei deutsch ist es schwer zu sagen, was Kafka einem erzählen will kann keiner wissen ^^
Mathe lief eig ordentlich  aber da scheiden sich bekanntlich auch die Geister


----------



## Goyoma (13. März 2014)

AsumFace schrieb:


> Hab in meiner Projektarbeit eine glatte 1 bekommen



Wir auch *-*


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Wir auch *-*


 Wir haben da so n kack Hardwareprojekt aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen, weil in Software kein Platz mehr war. 
Keiner verstehts, noch nix gemacht, das wird nicht gut enden.


----------



## AsumFace (13. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wir haben da so n kack Hardwareprojekt aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen, weil in Software kein Platz mehr war.
> Keiner verstehts, noch nix gemacht, das wird nicht gut enden.


 
Was sollt ihr denn machen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Irgend so ne Temperatur und Drucksensor Auswertung mit AD Wandler und nem 8051. Und übertragung der Daten an n PC per USB.

Ok, den Bausatz hab ich gelötet, funzt auch.
Eigentlich ist es auch machbar. Aber keiner hat Lust da drauf. Erstmal das Datenblatt wälzen usw. Ich hoff auch C ist ok, in Assembler würde es ein Massaker werden.



@Topic:
Morgen ist Freitag. 
(bevors Ärger wegen OT gibt)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. März 2014)

Heute Urlaub, oder nicht Urlaub, dass ist hier die Ansichtssache  
Wenn sich schon Verwandte kurz vor 7Uhr MORGENS melden wie ihr gewünschter Fahrplan zum einkaufen aussieht ... da wackelt das Auto schon freudig strahlend mit dem Hinterteil.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2014)

Hoeneß verzichtet auf Revision - und tritt zurück


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hoeneß verzichtet auf Revision - und tritt zurück


 
Besten Weg den er eigentlich einschlagen konnte. Wird eh nicht die volle Zeit absitzen.
Was mich aber noch mehr freuen würde, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nun aber nochmal nachharkt. Da würden bestimmt noch andere Summen bei raus kommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hoeneß verzichtet auf Revision - und tritt zurück


----------



## JaniZz (14. März 2014)

Auf mein paket mit dem ASUS PB298Q  
Dazu ein freies Wochenende F2013 über steam


----------



## AsumFace (14. März 2014)

Ich hab meine alte Logitech Webcam mit viel Gewalt (die Dinger sind praktisch unzerstörbar) auseinandergenommen und kann jetzt dank der abschraubbaren Linse den Fokus verändern und Makroaufnahmen machen

Hier ein Bild von einem Fotowiderstand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

Coole Sache. 

@T: WE


----------



## grenn-CB (15. März 2014)

Das meine HDD gerade wieder weniger defekte Sektoren hat, kaufe mir jetzt aber dennoch eine SSD und eine neue HDD.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Mein First World Problem: Ich muss 4 Games gleichzeitig zocken, da jeder Kumpel was anderes spielen will. 
Find ich aber gut, so wird mir in der nächsten Zeit nie langweilig sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder alte Bekannte treffen  und ein deftiges Mittagessen


----------



## Abufaso (17. März 2014)

Gerade ASOT 2013 erstanden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

So langsam werden es auch mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2014)

Die IFT Arbeit heute lief (erwartungsgemäß) gut, dann wurde ich von meinem Fahrlehrer mit: "wo bist du, jetzt ist deine Theorie Prüfung fürs Motorrad?" überrascht, und trotz 0 lernen hab ich die auch noch bestanden. Zusätzlich hab ich morgen nur 4 Stunden Schule und mach hier gerade nix ausser Bob Marley hören. 

*So *muss ein Tag laufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Das der Root und Flash (wenn's den so heißt) doch noch geglückt ist


----------



## grenn-CB (22. März 2014)

Mich freut gerade das mein Rechner auch endlich eine SSD hat (Crucial M500 240GB) und damit einen deutlichen Performanceschub in Sachen Ladezeiten bekommen hat.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2014)

Bayer verliert gegen SAP


----------



## Aemkeisdna (23. März 2014)

Das in 5 Tagen endlich Wochenende ist


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Hab heute Mittag ein Telefon bekommen. Die Woche frei wurde genehmigt - man sieht sich also in ner Woche


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2014)

Nach zwei Stunden hat NetAachen endlich meine Internetleitung wieder ans laufen gebracht ...  

Freunde, lasst die Finger von dem Verein    Ich habe noch nie irgendwo so regelmäßig Probleme klären müssen.


----------



## jamie (27. März 2014)

Fast fertig mit der Facharbeit. Bald hast du mich wieder, Leben!


----------



## Abufaso (27. März 2014)

Noch einen Tag dann beginnt wieder der beste Teil der Woche


----------



## Oozy (27. März 2014)

Dass bald wieder Wochenende ist


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

Dieser Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...0-einen-freund-ueberzeugen-4.html#post6283864


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. März 2014)

Freitag


----------



## jamie (28. März 2014)

Dass Thomann endlich mein neues Floorboard verschickt hat.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. März 2014)

WOCHENENDE! 
Ich bin einfach total fertig nach der Woche.


----------



## coroc (28. März 2014)

Wasn dat? ^^

Dass ich mit meiner Mannschaft Meister geworden bin


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2014)

Final Fantasy VII bei Steam für 4€ gekauft. Ich habe das Spiel auf der Playstation geliebt. Wird wohl nicht ganz das Ps Feeling geben aber freue mich dennoch wie ein Schneekönig!


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2014)

Reus zu stark für Stuttgart


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2014)

Doppelsieg für Mercedes


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. März 2014)

GraKa und CPU OCed, endlich konstante 60fps in Titanfall


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2014)

Führung für ManU und Atletico.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2014)

Martinez & Schweinsteiger fürs Rückspiel gesperrt
mein GPU Adapter wurde heute versendet


----------



## beren2707 (2. April 2014)

Wie gut mein Spamfilter funktioniert. 
Wenn ich bedenke, dass dort allein innerhalb einer Woche 60 Mails gelandet sind, bin ich froh, dass mir die Mühe erspart blieb jede einzeln zu löschen.


----------



## Naitsirch87 (4. April 2014)

Habe heute mein Xperia Z2 bestellt


----------



## S754 (6. April 2014)

Hab ne Lehrstelle als IT-Techniker


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. April 2014)

Graka BIOS erfolgreich editiert und geflashed.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab ne Lehrstelle als IT-Techniker


Glückwunsch!



Ich hab heute meine Corsair K70 bekommen. Die MX Red sind zwar im Vergleich zu meiner alten G510 ziemlich laut, das Tippgefühl ist aber über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Mal schauen, ob Caseking seine O-Ringe auch in die Schweiz versendet, dann wäre ich absolut zufrieden.Ansonsten muss ich wohl jemanden hier im Forum darum bitten, als Zwischenhändler zu fungieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2014)

Nach der Umstellung seitens Kabel BW bekomme ich nun 11,3MBit/s. Davor waren es "nur" 10,5MBit/s. Der Anschluss beläuft sich laut Vertrag auf 10MBit/s. Also 1,3MBit/s geschenkt.  Bei der Telekom kam ich nicht mal auf 1MBit/s und durfte teilweise noch die 6 Fache Geschwindigkeit zahlen. 

Der Stromausfall gestern 06.04.2014 in GD verlief Problemlos. Die USV hält noch wie vor Jahren ca. 45min - 1h das Internet/ Netzwerk/ Telefonnetz aktiv.


----------



## S754 (7. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke 

Wohne an der Grenze zur Schweiz, falls du nen Zwischenhändler brauchen solltest^^
Mechanische Tastaturen sind schon was feines


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2014)

heute Geburtstag


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. April 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> heute Geburtstag



Na denn alles Gute 

@"T" Gute Laune und 
"Ey es ist Freitag, ITFIMS Time, Abonnenten senden ihre Fragen ein..
Die Hintergrundmusik ist immer die gleiche, einige meinen sogar sie wäre ********."


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Na denn alles Gute


 Danke


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2014)

Freitag, nur noch 8,5h die Trot... ertragen   Und wenn ich Glück habe kommt die HD Cam bis spätestens Samstag, da kann die erste Live Mixsession in HD aufgenommen werden.


----------



## killer196 (11. April 2014)

Auf nach tunesien


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Auf nach tunesien


 Schönen Urlaub!  

@ Topic

Freitag, endlich Freitag!  Die Woche war einfach nur Mist.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Freitag, endlich Freitag!  Die Woche war einfach nur Mist.


 Der heutige Tag kotzt mich grade richtig an. Worauf ich mich freue:
Auf Tage, wo mal nicht etwas total unnötiges passiert, was nur wieder Ärger und Arbeit macht.


----------



## jamie (11. April 2014)

Dass es gleich losgeht. Auf nach Bovec!


----------



## Offset (11. April 2014)

FERIEEEEEEN!!!


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Gratz 
Nordwesten von Slowenien? Hatte ich vorher noch gar nix von gehört


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. April 2014)

Ferien  Endlich


----------



## coroc (11. April 2014)

Habe nun einerseits Ferien, andererseits hatten wir einen schönen Nachmittag, mit viel Sonne und vielen komischen Photos


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2014)

Wochenende  HD Cam kommt morgen, und ich wieder Familiär unterwegs  Irgendwas ist halt immer. Aber habe ich schon erwähnt, dass Wochenende ist.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2014)

BVB düpiert schwachen FC Bayern


----------



## S754 (12. April 2014)

Freu mich auf Dienstag 

Neuer PC zusammenbasteln


----------



## hann96 (12. April 2014)

Bayern München hat verloren  

Und der HSV gewonnen!


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2014)

60 Jahre Rock Around the Clock


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2014)

Das Ergebnis des BVB


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2014)

Urlaub für eine Woche


----------



## zockerlein (15. April 2014)

mein World of Tanks clan...
22 Siege, 4 Niederlagen, passt


----------



## eRaTitan (18. April 2014)

Meine Grafikkarte funktioniert wieder


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2014)

Ferien noch immer


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2014)

Dass mir MW2 noch immer Spaß macht (RepZ lebe hoch) und natürlich die Ferien.


----------



## taks (19. April 2014)

Ich bin auf den Tag genau seit 10 Jahren Teil der PCGH-Community


----------



## Roundy (19. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den Tag genau seit 10 Jahren Teil der PCGH-Community



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum 
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (19. April 2014)

Sry für den Doppelpost... blödes Handy


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den Tag genau seit 10 Jahren Teil der PCGH-Community


 



Spoiler



jaja, Posts die nur aus Smileys bestehen sind Spam... blabla


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2014)

Nach über 24h Abwesenheit wieder in meine eigenen 4 Wänden, und mein eigener Kühlschrank, der die kühlen Blonde tapfer kühl hält. Und eine Ruhe, ... bis auf die dämlichen Vögel die hier herum zwitschern müssen, wo ist die Nachbars Katze


----------



## S754 (20. April 2014)

Mein Schokohase!


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

Gazprom verliert gegen Stuttgart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (21. April 2014)

Neue Füße für meine G700 bestellt und das Mausrad repariert. :3


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

25 Jahre Game Boy


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. April 2014)

Morgen Kartfahren


----------



## Roundy (21. April 2014)

Morgen Trainingslager


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. April 2014)

Ich freue mich, dass die Feiertage vorbei sind. (Eh alles nur kommerz xD)
Und ich freue mich das der Monat bald vorbei ist, in drei Wochen gibt's Nachwuchs.
(Ein Junge )


----------



## JC88 (22. April 2014)

Glückwunsch 

Ich hab jetzt MassEffect 3 zum 3. mal durchgespielt und ich bin immernoch hin und weg von dem Spiel.
Das ist wie wenn man ein gutes Buch beendet hat, man fiebert immernoch mit, trauert und freut sich zugleich.

Wann kommt ME4 raus?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Mich freut gerade mein Ergebniss in Warface  30 Kills 3 Tode


----------



## Festplatte (23. April 2014)

Red Orchestra 2 ist bei Steam für 24 Stunden kostenlos. Und wer es sich innerhalb der Zeit holt, der kann es auch dauerhaft behalten.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Morgen Trainingslager


 
Sportart?


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2014)

Das bald wieder Wochenende ist. [emoji106]



Festplatte schrieb:


> Red Orchestra 2 ist bei Steam für 24 Stunden kostenlos. Und wer es sich innerhalb der Zeit holt, der kann es auch dauerhaft behalten.


 
Muss das in der Zeit auch heruntergeladen werden wie bei Left4Dead2?


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Muss das in der Zeit auch heruntergeladen werden wie bei Left4Dead2?



Nein.

@Topic: Der Arzt hat was gegen meinen Husten und die Halsschmerzen verschrieben, das ausnahmsweise mal richtig gut wirkt.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (24. April 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> @Topic: Der Arzt hat was gegen meinen Husten und die Halsschmerzen verschrieben, das ausnahmsweise mal richtig gut wirkt.



Und er sagte dieses mal bei mir nich: viel Tee und Honig xD


----------



## taks (24. April 2014)

Mein Mofa läuft wieder und das besser denn je. Habe fast 50km/h damit geschafft, wobei es mir wie 100km/h vor kam.


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

endlich wieder daheim und erstmal nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

,dass es regnet und gewittert. Über den Regen, weil er Pollen und Staub wegspühlt und die Pflanzen nach der Dürre Durst haben. Über das Gewitter, weil ich es mag.


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2014)

Dass meine Rechner wieder laufen  und wenn der angesagte Regen mal endlich kommt freuts mich noch mehr.


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

Das hier dürfte es ganz gut beschreiben: Farin Urlaub - 2.Jeden Tag Sonntag - YouTube


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2014)

Lost Alpha ist bald verfügbrar


----------



## moe (26. April 2014)

Hab bei meinem HTC One X+ erfolgreich n neues Display eingesetzt.


----------



## Roundy (27. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Sportart?



Rudern 
Wieder daheim, voll fertig


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem HTC One X+ erfolgreich n neues Display eingesetzt.


 
Bestes Handy 
Hab das selbe und bin absolut zufrieden.


@Topic: Meine 4670K läuft fast Prime stable auf 4,4GHz bei 1,200Vcore und 1,800Vin. Erst nach 20min 1344k Custom ist ein Worker gecrasht, scheine also einen ziemlich guten Chip erwischt zu haben


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2014)

Heute Laufschuhe, Sprintschuhe und Wanderschuhe in Roermond gekauft. Jetzt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Heute Laufschuhe, Sprintschuhe und Wanderschuhe in Roermond gekauft. Jetzt bin ich glücklich.


 
Gut, dass du mich erinnerst. Ein neues Paar Laufschuhe hab ich auch seit Samstag. Supertoller Laden.

Trotz zig Leuten, die gewartet haben, gabs individuelle Beratung von 30min, bis ich meine idealen Schuhe gefunden hatte. Sitzen bombenfest und fühlen sich dabei an wie Hausschuhe


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Rudern
> Wieder daheim, voll fertig


 
Ach, so ein Rückwärtsfahrer bist du.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bestes Handy
> Hab das selbe und bin absolut zufrieden.
> 
> 
> @Topic: Meine 4670K läuft fast Prime stable auf 4,4GHz bei 1,200Vcore und 1,800Vin. Erst nach 20min 1344k Custom ist ein Worker gecrasht, scheine also einen ziemlich guten Chip erwischt zu haben


 
20 Min und fast stable? Wären es 2h ok, aber so... 

@T Neues Mic und neue KH's bei Thomann und ein Steelseries Mousepad + LG Blu-Ray Laufwerk bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Mein Bf4 bzw PunkBuster geht wieder


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

Es gibt Leute, die haben morgen zwei Klausuren 
Morgen Abend test ich die 4,4 aus.

@Topic: hab eben eine Schachtel Kekse entdeckt, die ich vergessen hatte, und mampf die jetzt


----------



## Abufaso (27. April 2014)

Ab morgen eine Schulwoche mit Unterbrechung


----------



## Monsjo (28. April 2014)

Das ich 10 Minuten früher Schluss habe und deswegen eine halbe Stunde früher Zuhause bin.


----------



## moe (28. April 2014)

Muss bis zur letzten Prüfung noch alle Stunden abbauen und hab mal wieder ne Woche Urlaub.


----------



## taks (29. April 2014)

[IRONIE] Mich freut gerade das der Lüfter meines Grafikkartenkühlers schon wieder den Geist aufgibt.
Da ein neuer Kühler verhältnissmässig ziemlich teuer ist, lohnt es sich fast nicht für die Grafikkarte einen neuen zu kaufen.
Kaufe ich mir hingegen eine neue Grafikkarte, muss ich zusätzlich noch ein neues Netzteil und evtl. auch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.
Ich könnt Regenbogen kotzen.... [/IRONIE]


----------



## coroc (29. April 2014)

Das ich gleich auf nem Konzert bin


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2014)

Endlich nach 7 Monaten den perfekten Friseur für mich gefunden    Klingt lustig, ist aber schwieriger als man denkt, wenn man komplett woanders hin zieht


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. April 2014)

Das Real 2:0 führt und die Bauern heute fliegen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. April 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das Real 2:0 führt und die Bauern heute fliegen.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen und nun 3:0


----------



## Bambusbar (29. April 2014)

Bayern gehört nicht zu Deutschland,  also nix Vaterland undso

Der Stand von 3:0 erfreut mich aber auch zutiefst


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Das ich mir in meinem RL diesen Fußballmüll nicht durchlesen muss.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2014)

Kein Problem. 

on topic:
Ich freue mich darüber, dass Oliver Reck einfach ein genialer Trainer ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. April 2014)

Morgen letzter Schultag diese Woche, 1. Mai FTW


----------



## Bambusbar (29. April 2014)

4:0, haha,  ich freue mich


----------



## Festplatte (29. April 2014)

In 27 Minuten hab ich Geburtstag.


----------



## infantri (30. April 2014)

Tanz in den mai..... saufen saufen saufen


----------



## taks (30. April 2014)

Bald gehts an ein Konzert. 
Alkline Trio, Ignite, uvm...

Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2014)

Debakel für den FC Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2014)

Ich hab von meinen Eltern zwei Karten (da zwei Tage) für das festival Rock im Ring (nicht z verwechseln mit Rock am Ring) bekommen 
Prominenteste Band: Slayer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2014)

Ja, Atletico hat gewonnen! Wenigstens ein Bonzenverein weniger.

Bleibt jetzt nur noch zu hoffen, dass sie diesen Schuldenverein Real im Finale die Leviten lesen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (1. Mai 2014)

meine zigarette


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2014)

Die letzten Seiten des Threads wurden merklich ausgedünnt, da hier einige Anwesende mal wieder der Meinung sind, ausgedehnte Unterhaltungen zu führen. Sollte sich das fortsetzen, gibt es unsere beliebten bunten Karten, die einigen aus anderen Rumpelkammer-Threads bekannt sein sollten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Mai 2014)

Mich "freut":
Nächste Woche Mathe und Informatik klausur.
Bis ende diesen Monat Projektarbeit und Seminarkurs machen. 
Das der "Was nervt eucht gerade total" Thread zu ist und ich mich deshalb hier "freuen" muss.
Das der Laberthread nicht mehr aufgemacht wird.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

CS:GO Lounge Wette gewonnen haha


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute in einem Audiogeschäft und habe wohl mine neuen Stereoboxen gefunden und restliches Equipment.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

DAs meine Anlage so gut läuft YSP 4300 macht beim Zocken einfach nur Spass.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Mai 2014)

Meine heutige Konfirmation


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2014)

GW

@T schön Wetter.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2014)

Das nice Wetter sowie ab morgen Zocker Ausflug mit der Schule


----------



## Festplatte (5. Mai 2014)

Heute potentielles Motorrad angucken.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

ich hab mir meine teilen für meinen rechner gekauft


----------



## Captn (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meine CPU auf 3,9 GHz getaktet


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

Gerade den K2 in der Bucht für 50,90€ geschossen


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Mai 2014)

Heute Abend die 2K geknackt 
Und am Samstag hab ich Konfi und krieg eine Uhr von meinem Opa


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. Mai 2014)

Rasen noch vorm Regen gemäht


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2014)

Die neuen PC-Komponenten sind Zuhause angekommen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Mai 2014)

Metro LL und Arkham Origins gegönnt.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Mai 2014)

Praktische Fahrprüfung bestanden


----------



## Oozy (8. Mai 2014)

Dass das Caseking Paket endlich angekommen ist und ich weitermachen kann


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Mai 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Dass das Caseking Paket endlich angekommen ist und ich weitermachen kann



Das wiederum erfreut mich sehr


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Mai 2014)

Das wenn ich ab 01.07. in der neuen Wohnung bin, sofort mit Kabel Deutschland 100k Internet versorgt werde.^^
Hatte bisher Telekom 16k und das wird mir irgendwie zu langsam.^^


----------



## Festplatte (8. Mai 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Praktische Fahrprüfung bestanden



Glückwunsch.  Ich bin nicht mal mit der Theorie fertig.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2014)

Freitag


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2014)

Dieses Wochenende wird mein neuer PC zusammengebastelt


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende wird mein neuer PC zusammengebastelt


 
dem kann ich mich anschließen


----------



## T-Drive (9. Mai 2014)

Dass ich hier von ein paar Oberlehrern auf die  bekam, weil ich ne Virenwarnung in die User-News gestellt habe, die nicht den Regeln entsprach


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Bestellung von mf ist gerade angekommen & meine Bestätigung das ich meinen techniker im Herbst anfangen darf! Ole ole


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2014)

Auftragsbestätigung von Globetrotter
Mal hoffen das die dieses Mal schneller liefern


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2014)

Nach 6 Jahren den letzten Abend mit der alten PC-Konfiguration spielen, da wird man fast ein bisschen sentimental 


Und das neue Mainboard hat keinen Anschluss mehr für mein Floppy-Laufwerk


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder 2 Stunden Aikido, meine ganze Gruppe und den Meister wiedergesehen.
Macht echt Spaß nach 2 Wochen Ferien und 2 Wochen Uni mal wieder mitzumachen


----------



## iPlutonium (10. Mai 2014)

Das ich noch die letzte Kollegah King Box bei Saturn bekam, puhhhh..


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

iPlutonium schrieb:


> Das ich noch die letzte Kollegah King Box bei Saturn bekam, puhhhh..


 
Freund Schnürschuh,  er hat ungefähr ein halbes Jahr lang STÄNDIG darauf hingewiesen, wie knapp die werden,  und du hast sie trotzdem nicht vorbestellt?  

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen den MP3-DL kaufen denke ich, da ich die Standardversion etwas teuer finde.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Mai 2014)

Mich nervt es, dass es den "Was nervt euch"-Thread nicht mehr gibt! Kann man das Verbot nicht wieder aufheben oder einen neuen Thread erstellen? Wenn nicht, schreibe ich in Zukunft einfach hier rein, was mich nervt! 

Mich nervt Firefox 29 und dessen neues Design! Einfach zum Kotzen hässlich und unübersichtlich.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Mai 2014)

Mein neues Corsair 750D, bestes Case dass ich bis jetzt hatte

VDSL 50


----------



## Festplatte (10. Mai 2014)

/sign Ich würde ja mal eben einen Neuen erstellen, will aber nicht, dass ich direkt 'ne Verwarnung von einem voreiligen Mod bekomme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Dass ich hier von ein paar Oberlehrern auf die  bekam, weil ich ne Virenwarnung in die User-News gestellt habe, die nicht den Regeln entsprach



Ist es ein Problem jemanden auf einen Fehler hinzuweisen? Ein Rüffel von der Moderation ist da natürlich angenehmer.

 Was mich gerade freut? Nix


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist es ein Problem jemanden auf einen Fehler hinzuweisen? Ein Rüffel von der Moderation ist da natürlich angenehmer.
> 
> Was mich gerade freut? Nix



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-anwendungen-und-sicherheit/332566-hilfe-bundestrojaner.html#post6411697

Mich freut dass es bis jetzt "nur" einen erwischt hat.
Der Fehler war wohl nur die Formatierung ... nicht der Inhalt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mich nervt es, dass es den "Was nervt euch"-Thread nicht mehr gibt! Kann man das Verbot nicht wieder aufheben oder einen neuen Thread erstellen? Wenn nicht, schreibe ich in Zukunft einfach hier rein, was mich nervt!


  *ANARCHIE * Den "Was nervt euch gerade Thread" zu schließen war ein großer Fehler. Aber wenn PCGH/X weniger Klicks, weniger schaltbare Werbung, weniger Einnahmen will, euer Problem  Ich kann mich auch woanders aus kotzen wo meine "Downnerves" willkommen sind.

Topic: SSDs laufen alle, alle Laptops mit eben diese laufen nun auch. Mit meinen Artikeln bin ich nun auch auf Höhe der Zeit.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

< Freut sich über die Zuwanderung von 4 50er Scheinen in seinen Geldbeutel. Demnächst gibt´s ne neue Graka.


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2014)

Heute super leichte Physikleistungskursklausur im Abitur geschrieben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t.../332566-hilfe-bundestrojaner.html#post6411697
> 
> Mich freut dass es bis jetzt "nur" einen erwischt hat.
> Der Fehler war wohl nur die Formatierung ... nicht der Inhalt.


Es wird immer jemanden geben der auf so etwas trifft egal wie oft man so etwas anspricht.

 Den Arbeitstag zu 85% vollbracht zu haben ohne Noahs Kutter basteln zu müssen. Ich werde langsam Grün und bekomme Schwimmhäute wenn das Wetter so bleibt


----------



## Young (13. Mai 2014)

Gleich endlich schlafen zu können.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Mai 2014)

Die Versandbenachrichtung vom Onlinehändler gekriegt.
Müsste in den nächsten Tagen endlich meine neue Kameratasche kriegen


----------



## moe (14. Mai 2014)

Theorieprüfungen durch. Noch die mündliche und dann heißts: Lehrjahre *waren* keine Herrenjahre.


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Heute mit einem Klacks LK Bio Abitur geschrieben. Jetzt kommt nur noch Deutsch mündlich


----------



## Icedaft (14. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch!

Das unser Wunschkamin beim 2. Anbieter mal eben 4.000€ (>25%) billiger kommt inklusive Einbau, somit bleiben wir im Budget und müssen nicht irgendwo anders dafür etwas einsparen...


----------



## LouisAUT (14. Mai 2014)

Habe endlich Deustch Englisch Mathe Abitur hinter mir


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

LouisAUT schrieb:


> Habe endlich Deustch Englisch Mathe Abitur hinter mir


 
Das hört sich ja graunevoll an  . So viele Sprachen. Ne ich bleib lieber bei den Naturwissenschaften .


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2014)

Meine neue Fototasche ist da nachdem die erste version zu klein war.
Nun ist diese aber etwas zu groß...

Ich will ne Zwischengröße


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Mai 2014)

< freut sich darüber, dass er grade im Supermarkt die letzte Tüte Chips mit 40gr mehr aus dem Regal gefischt und an der Kasse dafür den Preis der 175gr statt 250gr bezahlt hat


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2014)

Gleich gibts ein leckeres kaltes Feierabendbier


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2014)

Bielefeld auf dem Weg zum Klassenerhalt


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2014)

Das ich heute einen Gutschein über eine Ballonfahrt von meinen Freunden und meiner Familie zum Geburtstag bekommen habe.


----------



## ebastler (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe, dein Sohn hat dir meine Glückwünsche weitergeleitet, falls nicht, nochmal alles Gute


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2014)

Dankeee!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

Freue mich über eine große Portion Fleisch (Burger) in meinem Magen und darüber, dass ich eine r9 270X bestellt habe. Kommt nächste Woche beim örtlichen Dealer hier an.
Dann habe ich mehr Leistung im System.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2014)

Grade gegrillt 

lammsteaks sind was feines


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2014)

Dass Bayern soeben den Pokal und Atletico Madrid die spanische Meisterschaft gewonnen haben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Mai 2014)

Dass Bayern gewonnen hat. 

Ist voll traurig weil der schei* Schiedsrichter den Tor von Messi nicht gesehen hat. So ne Schei*e.


----------



## Fiftdey (17. Mai 2014)

Double ole! Und Atlético holen sich in einer Woche ihr Double


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Mai 2014)

Nur weil der Schiedsrichter blind ist


----------



## Monsjo (17. Mai 2014)

Diskutiert doch einfach woanders über das Finale.


----------



## Metalic (17. Mai 2014)

Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Auto


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Mai 2014)

Das mir Fussball am A*sch vorbei geht.


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Auto



Meins kam Freitag.


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

Hab ein neues Bett und so gut geschlafen wie schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

Der HSV bleibt in der 1.Liga


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin erneut Papa geworden.


----------



## Monsjo (18. Mai 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich bin erneut Papa geworden.


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich bin erneut Papa geworden.



Glückwunsch


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Mai 2014)

Das der Hsv in der ersten Liga bleibt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Mai 2014)

Jo der HSV und mein neues Corsair Obsidian 750D


----------



## crae (18. Mai 2014)

Nur noch zwei Wochen und die Prüfungen sind um...dann heißt es drei Monate Ferien. Destiny ist vorbestellt (für die Beta) und erscheint ja schon im Juli. Außerdem erscheint ja bald Watch Dogs und meine Kumpels haben angefangen Dingens...ähm mir fällt der Name nicht ein, jedenfalls zocken sie es und es sieht geil aus und ich kann bald mitzocken.
Zocken zusammen im TS am Abend ganz gechillt, am besten noch mit was geilem zu fressen - nennt mich Nerd, aber mehr brauch ich nicht um glücklich zu sein 

mfg, crae


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

Wat? Wie kriegst du 7GB voll?
Mein PC hat 16GB und selbst beim Spielen kaum mehr als 4-5GB ausgelastet!


----------



## Goyoma (18. Mai 2014)

*Sarkasmus* 

Das die DHL mein Paket nicht mehr findet...


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Mai 2014)

Die Miami Heat werden gerade rasiert


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Mai 2014)

Alba trifft auf Quakenbrück


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Mai 2014)

Dass unser Mathelehrer uns nach der 5. entlassen hat, weil wir, wenn wir raus wollten, eine Aufgabe lösen mussten. Bei falschem Ergebnis muss man ein paar Minuten länger bleiben.

Bei 2.3 x 3 hab ich es geschafft xD 17 x 9 war mir zu riskant


----------



## debalz (21. Mai 2014)

Die Eintracht hat endlich einen neuen Trainer und T. Schaaf halte ich für eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Mai 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Die Eintracht hat endlich einen neuen Trainer und T. Schaaf halte ich für eine gute Wahl.



Mich freut, dass ich anscheinend nicht der einzige Frankfurt Fan hier bin


----------



## debalz (21. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich anscheinend nicht der einzige Frankfurt Fan hier bin


 Mich freut dass es hier noch mehr Fans der ruhmreichen SGE gibt


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

Dass die pcgh forum app jetzt endlich auf meinem handy die profielbilder anzeigt


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Mai 2014)

nutz doch tapatalk, so wie fast jeder andere hier auch.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

<-- Freut sich darüber, dass morgen seine R9 270X beim lokalen Dealer eintreffen wird. Werd dann erstmal mit der jetzigen etwas benchen (3D Mark) und danach mit der neuen Graka und freue mich auf die hoffentlich sichtbaren Verbesserungen.


----------



## ebastler (21. Mai 2014)

In einer Teilaufgabe im Programmieren-Praktikum 1,1 Punkte.
Punktemaximum: 1 

Damit ihr wisst, was wir hier grad machen, das ist besagtes Programm:


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

int main (int argc, char **argv) {

	int i;
	int summe=0;
	
	for(i=1; i < argc; i++) {
		printf("argument %d = %s\n", i, argv[i]);
		summe+=atoi(argv[i]);
	}
	printf("Summe: %i\n", summe);
	
	return 0;
}
```

Hochkompliziert 

Aufgabe war es, dass zwei Zahlen, die beim Programmaufruf übergeben werden, addiert werden. Ich dachte mir, ob ich das für 2 mache, oder für eine beliebige Anzahl (im Rahmen der Variablengrößen) ändert auch nix mehr^^


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> In einer Teilaufgabe im Programmieren-Praktikum 1,1 Punkte.
> Punktemaximum: 1
> 
> Damit ihr wisst, was wir hier grad machen, das ist besagtes Programm:
> ...


 
' da ****?  Was studierst du bitte?  Sowas mussten wir schreiben können bevor wir jemals das Wort "C" gelesen hatten


----------



## ebastler (21. Mai 2014)

Physik, das Programmieren ist ein kleiner Kurs, der recht wenig ECTS wert ist.
Ich finds angenehm, mal ein Kurs, wo ich weder die Vorlesung besuchen noch lernen muss^^

Daher auch das "Hochkompliziert " am Ende des Posts


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Physik, das Programmieren ist ein kleiner Kurs, der recht wenig ECTS wert ist.
> Ich finds angenehm, mal ein Kurs, wo ich weder die Vorlesung besuchen noch lernen muss^^
> 
> Daher auch das "Hochkompliziert " am Ende des Posts


 
Bei uns müssen die Physiker und Mathematiker auch ein Modul in Programmierung belegen,  aber ich glaube die müssen mehr als das tun


----------



## othm (21. Mai 2014)

Es Regnet!


----------



## crae (21. Mai 2014)

Für mich als Nicht-Programmierer oder nur HTML schaut das aus, als hätte jemand seine Tastatur kaputtgeschlagen^^


----------



## Monsjo (21. Mai 2014)

Mich würde freuen, wenn wir zum Thema zurückkommen würden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Mai 2014)

Mich "freut": Morgen GGK Klausur

@Monsjo:
Memo nicht bekommen? 
Der LT und "Was nervt eucht" wurden zusammen mit dem "Was freut eucht" in einen Thread verlegt. In diesem befindest du dich gerade.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Heute Vorlesungsfrei 

@John: Genau das sollten wir aber unterlassen, wenn wir den Thread nicht auch geschlossen haben wollen... Monsjo hat Recht.


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Erst seit 10Uhr am arbeiten weil es im Büro keinen Strom hatte


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Wie es aussieht, kommt mein Morpheus schon heute, und nicht, wie erwartet, morgen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Mai 2014)

Hab meine Bandsäge wieder hinbekommen, war nur was verstellt  und das Moped auf das ich scharf war, hat mir einer vor der Nase weggeschnappt. Also einen Haufen Geld gespart. Vorerst


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2014)

Die FireDac-Elemente haben sich endlich dazu bereit erklärt, sich mit der Datenbank zu verbinden


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Mai 2014)

Morgen erste beiden frei <3


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Mai 2014)

Mich "freut" total dass der "Was nervt dich gerade total"-Fred geschlossen wurde und dass ich das Lötzinn nicht finde.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

Mich freut es, dass ich satt bin und in meinem Zimmer alles auf Anhieb finde - ein Genie beherrscht eben das Chaos.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Neue Reifen und flott gemacht, den Einachser


----------



## Icedaft (24. Mai 2014)

Das der Bauschutt und der ganze Müll aus der Baustelle endlich verschwunden ist, jetzt ist unsere Arbeit so gut wie getan und der Elektriker um der Trockenbauer können endlich loslegen.


----------



## N00bler (25. Mai 2014)

Das ich gleich sehr wahrscheinlich einen Luziden Traum haben werde...


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Mai 2014)

Minecraft macht so viel Spaß wie nie 
Macht einfach Spaß täglich mit 4+ Leuten zu labern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2014)

Mich "freut":
morgen Montag :/


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2014)

Mich "freut", dass es morgen regnen soll


----------



## Festplatte (26. Mai 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Mich "freut", dass es morgen regnen soll



Mich freut das tatsächlich.


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2014)

Mich freut, dass ich in englisch die Möglichkeit erhalte schlaf nachzuholen...


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich in englisch die Möglichkeit erhalte schlaf nachzuholen...


 
Freu dich auf die Uni (falls du studieren willst),  dort ist es völlig legitim im Hörsaal zu schlafen.  Oder einfach nicht hinzugehen, besonders zu jeder Veranstaltung vor dem Mittagessen


----------



## Icedaft (26. Mai 2014)

Das mein Vater seinerzeit vorsorglich den Anbau mit massiven Deckenbalken versehen hat, so steht der Dachterrasse nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## debalz (28. Mai 2014)

long long weekend


----------



## T-Drive (28. Mai 2014)

Danke, darf wuchten am Freitag 12-19 Uhr.

Mein Fichtenmoped nach der Winterpause beim ersten zug angesprungen


----------



## Icedaft (28. Mai 2014)

Die alte Wohnung ist verkauft - jetzt kann der Umbau des Elternhauses entspannter vonstatten gehen.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2014)

Freitag Urlaub = Langes WE


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Mai 2014)

Freitag, Montag und Dienstag frei = Noch längeres WE


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2014)

JETZT ist langes Wochenende


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Mai 2014)

Watch Dogs ist so gut wie ich erwartet habe


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2014)

SWR3 spielt verrückt
Ziemlich lustige Playlist


----------



## Hardwell (29. Mai 2014)

Das dröhnen meiner bass box


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2014)

Das ich zu >90% meine neue Fototasche gefunden habe 

http://www.amazon.de/Kalahari-95100...&qid=1401380419&sr=8-1&keywords=kalahari+k-31

Nach langem suchen und diversen Modellen von verschiedenen Herstellern


----------



## Icedaft (29. Mai 2014)

Du bist ja schlimmer als ne Frau...

Gucci...?


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du bist ja schlimmer als ne Frau...


In dem Fall schon.
Equipment MUSS passen. Es darf NIX wackeln. Sie darf NICHT nach außen hin auftragen. "Bedienung" MUSS passen.
Ich bin da pedantisch - dafür hält so ne Tasche bei mir länger als ne Handtasche bei ner Frau



Icedaft schrieb:


> Gucci...?


Fast


----------



## Sharidan (29. Mai 2014)

Watch Dogs

Ein Game, das wenn man sich rein ziehen lässt einfach nur Klasse ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2014)

Aische P***** hat mir auf den Kommentar geantwortet, den ich zu ihrem WM-Song schrieb.
Ich habe sowohl die Nachricht, als auch die die Existenz dieser Person zwischenzeitlich aus dem Bewusstsein verloren.
Danke Google, dass du mich darüber informierst und danke Gmx, dass ich durch euch solch interessante und hochwertige Musiker kennen lernen durfte.
Wertvolles Kulturgut gehört halt verbreitet.
Vor lauter Freude möchte ich alle anderen auch dazu einladen, daran Teil zu haben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhRYRFUm32Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie ist es aber auch etwas amüsant.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juni 2014)

P0rn0 Melanies WM-Song zeugt von sehr interessanten und qualitativ sehr hoch angesiedelten, wenn auch etwas zu anspruchsvollen Texten:

Auf geht's! Deutschland schießt ein Tor, schießt ein Tor, schießt ein Tooor! 100000x 

@BTT High-Speed wieder voll *_*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2014)

Immobile unterschreibt beim BVB


----------



## efdev (2. Juni 2014)

erste abschlussprüfung hinter mir 2 fehlen noch.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2014)

Letzten Monat ging mein PC kaputt, jetzt gibt mein Stereoverstärker den Geist auf, und bei dem einen Lautsprecher ist der Hochtöner defekt.
Ich könnt schreien vor Glück...


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juni 2014)

Morgen 2 Vorlesungen und dann ab zu Rock im Park


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juni 2014)

Äusserst erfolgreicher Notartermin hinter mir


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2014)

Mein Anwalt der mich allmählich reich macht 

Und die FSC Bürotastatur ist so laut, man hört mich durchs ganze Haus wenn ich zocke  Noch nie habe ich mich so auf die "Haue in die Tasten wie gestört" (Wie heißen denn diese Ingame Szenen???) Events im Spiel gefreut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juni 2014)

Quick-Time-Events heißen diese Ingame-Szenen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2014)

Ah, alles klar. Dankeschön fürs Erläutern. Das freut mich


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Aische P***** hat mir auf den Kommentar geantwortet, den ich zu ihrem WM-Song schrieb.
> Ich habe sowohl die Nachricht, als auch die die Existenz dieser Person zwischenzeitlich aus dem Bewusstsein verloren.
> Danke Google, dass du mich darüber informierst und danke Gmx, dass ich durch euch solch interessante und hochwertige Musiker kennen lernen durfte.
> Wertvolles Kulturgut gehört halt verbreitet.
> ...


 
Das ganze Video durchgekklickt, n der Hoffnung, dass die irgendwann mal oben ohne dasteht, dann gäbs wenigstens zwei Gründe, sich das anzutun 
Musste dann feststellen, dass dem nicht so war


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2014)

Und das freut Dich? 

@Topic: Diesen Monat gibts ne Sonderzahlung, neue HW ich komme.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2014)

Nein, das freut mich nicht, war n Zitat aus dem Thread hier, hab nicht gesehen, dass es inzwischen ne Seite mehr gibt 

Was mich freut: Kekse gekauft *mampf*


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juni 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar. Dankeschön fürs Erläutern. Das freut mich



Dafür bin ich da  Game Master schrrrrrreitet zur Tat ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das ganze Video durchgekklickt, n der Hoffnung, dass die irgendwann mal oben ohne dasteht, dann gäbs wenigstens zwei Gründe, sich das anzutun
> Musste dann feststellen, dass dem nicht so war


 Meine Lautsprecher sind mir aus dem Laptop gesprungen und wollten mich töten.  Muss man diese offenherzige ... muss ich diese ... nennen wir es mal Frau ... kennen?

Brüste ... OK ... kannst auch gleich bei PCGH bleiben:
Schoßgebete: Erster Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## Abufaso (4. Juni 2014)

Schule nie mehr, Abi in der Tasche!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2014)

Im Leben lernt man nie aus  Höre auf so einen alten Hund wie mir 

Mich freut es dass es regnet. Ciao Blütenpollen, Gschmeiß auf den Straßen, und dass Auto bleibt sauber


----------



## Abufaso (4. Juni 2014)

Gegen Lernen hab ich prinzipiell auch wenig, nur das Schulgehocke bedarf mal einer Pause


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2014)

Tastatur (Logitech G510) repariert und geht wieder alles  Die FSC Bürotastatur machte mich auf Dauer auch wahnsinnig. Und hat man sich ein mal an Makrotasten gewöhnt


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2014)

Meine Fototasche vom Umtausch zurück gekriegt.
Müffelt wie die erste - aber da scheints nur meine Nase zu sein.
Kollege sagte: _Riecht doch neu_ 
Also Schwamm drüber, Tasche genommen wie sie ist und Febreeze drüber


----------



## torkol (6. Juni 2014)

Feriennnn


----------



## jamie (6. Juni 2014)

Meine Garmin FR 310 XT ist da, morgen kommt dann auch noch der Ordroid U3.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY6RbvGl6t8lNO0_dG-fQPw


----------



## wiitii1000 (7. Juni 2014)

PRO:
Pseudoferien wegen mündlichem Abitur...
Das schöne Wetter
Meine Superlux Kofphörer sind geil

CONTRA:
Ich sterb gleich vor Hitze


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juni 2014)

Mich freut grade total, dass der UMTS-Stick am Router nach 4 Tagen mal wieder eine Verbindung hergestellt hat.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

Das Dead Rising 3 für den PC kommt.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Wenn du keinen funktionierenden PC hast


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

Dass ich es nach langem Basteln mangels passendem Adapter doch noch geschafft habe, den Schlauch an den Wasserhahn zu bekommen - Schraubklemmen helfen.  Jetzt müssen bloß noch die 3,4 m³ ins Planschbecken.


----------



## TheCGamer (7. Juni 2014)

Dass ich zusammen mit meim Kumpel (98jonesy hier im Forum) einen hier im Forum totgesagten PC durch ein simples Bios Update zum laufen gebracht habe


----------



## Festplatte (7. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich, dass in meinem Schlafzimmer 32° Grad sind und ich mir keine Sauna mehr kaufen muss!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Klimaanlage im Auto   Möge die Coolnes mit mir fahrn.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juni 2014)

Dass ich bei 33°C in meinem Zimmer am Hitzetod sterbe ...


----------



## seppo1887 (8. Juni 2014)

Das unser Tank aufer Lan, zum Feuerwehreinsatz muss


----------



## wiitii1000 (8. Juni 2014)

Dass ich Diabli III durchgespielt habe


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Juni 2014)

Dass es bei uns um die Zeit immer noch ca. 30°C hat und ich morgen, wo es 37°C geben soll, nicht an den See raus kann, weil ich lernen muss -.-


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Juni 2014)

Dass ich bald einen fetten Kühler auf meine Hd7950 schnalle  
Hab momentan locker 35° auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## Wim1337 (10. Juni 2014)

Dass morgen mittag mein Nexus 5 geliefert wird


----------



## Festplatte (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Based Newell by Temp Arh | Custom Design Collection | Print All Over Me


----------



## Monsjo (11. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich was von haben.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (11. Juni 2014)

Abkühlung naht


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2014)

Keine Lüftungsprobleme mehr,  der Zubehör zu meinen kleinen ebm-papst Lüftern ist angekommen  

Und es juckt in meinen Fingern, einen davon mal in den PC zu quetschen ...    Wird nicht unbedingt leise,  aber kalt.  Pro Stunde über 400 m³ Luft da durch jagen ...  

Würde mit etwas quetschen vermutlich sogar passen.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juni 2014)

All Hail Gaben


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Juni 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> All Hail Gaben


 PRAISE LORD GABEN!


----------



## GamerKing_33 (13. Juni 2014)

Bald kommt Grid Autosport


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Firmenbeast durch die Gegend gefahren. Schade dass das Auto bei 140 zu macht  Aber 240 aufm Tacho aufgemalt ha ha ha  Fährt unser T2 noch schneller. Und ja, es ist Wochenende, vor mir liegt ein neues PC Spiel


----------



## wiitii1000 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich auf ebenfalls auf Grid Autosport und darauf, dass ich mir demnächst wahrscheinlich The Forest holen werde


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2014)

14 Punkte im Musikreferat  Und das die Temperaturen wieder halbwegs erträglich sind. ^^


----------



## GamerKing_33 (13. Juni 2014)

Mir hat jemand seinen Origin Acc mit BF3 geschenkt, weil sein PC zu schlecht ist und das Spiel sowieso net packt. Naja, mich freuts ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2014)

Spanien verliert 1:5(!) gegen die Niederlande


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Juni 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Spanien verliert 1:5(!) gegen die Niederlande



/sign ich kanns kaum glauben, bin immer noch geflasht


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend gibt's erst mal ein fettes 10-Mann-BBQ, so richtig mit Spanferkel, ganzen Hähnchen, Roastbeef, Kartoffelsalat usw. 
Bin seit gestern am vorbereiten und es ist ne Schweinearbeit, das Ganze wird aber sehr geil.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt's erst mal ein fettes 10-Mann-BBQ, so richtig mit Spanferkel, ganzen Hähnchen, Roastbeef, Kartoffelsalat usw.  Bin seit gestern am vorbereiten und es ist ne Schweinearbeit, das Ganze wird aber sehr geil.



Auf sowas hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock  Viel Spaß wünsch ich dir!

@T Gleich mit nem Kumpel und ein paar Weibern an den See, hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter...


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Auf sowas hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock


 

Mir gäbet nix!


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2014)

Endlich! Der ganze Bauschutt ist raus - jetzt dürfen sich die Handwerker austoben und ich hab Pause bis es ans Streichen geht....


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2014)

Gehäuse kam endlich per Post herrlich  nach einem Monat


----------



## ebastler (16. Juni 2014)

Neue Tastatur <3

Meine erste Mecha, und die MX Braun waren absolut richtig. Herrlich!!
Genauer: Das MX Board 3.0.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2014)

Am Freitag arbeiten  Ja ... nieder mit dieser sinnlosen Freizeit. Und dann noch wegen eines Kollegen der natürlich sich in den Urlaub verpi ... hat. Da hat man doch Spaß am Arbeiten. 


Spoiler



Für Ironie Legastheniker - Ja es ist Ironisch gemeint


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Das ich hier noch keinen besoffenen ""Wir" ham gewonnen... Schlaaaand..." Post ertragen musste.


----------



## Fiftdey (16. Juni 2014)

Man muss ja nicht besoffen sein um einzusehen das Deutschland ein erstes gutes Spiel absolviert hat. 

Jedoch nervt es mich jetzt schon, morgen und er Zeitung zu lesen, so Werder wir Weltmeister etc


----------



## Offset (16. Juni 2014)

Einfach keine BILD lesen, dann bleibt dir das erspart


----------



## Festplatte (17. Juni 2014)

Prüfungen alle hinter mir und jetzt über 9 Wochen zurücklehnen.  Und dann das Gefühl - Shit, ich hab 9 Wochen lang das Haus nicht verlassen.  Ist schon öfter passiert.


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2014)

Wir ham gewonn.....Schlaaaand..... Spaß bei Seite, jetzt machen sie wieder auf dicke Hose und im nächsten Spiel wirds wieder härter^^

mfg, crae


----------



## N00bler (17. Juni 2014)

Ende des Jahres gibts VDSL mit Vectoring. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Roundy (17. Juni 2014)

Dass mein neuer knecht endlich in greifbare Entfernung gerückt ist 
Gruß


----------



## janekdaus (17. Juni 2014)

Das ich jeden Tag Fußball gucken kann


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juni 2014)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Das ich jeden Tag Fußball gucken kann



/Sign. 

Und dass Mexico sich nicht von Brasilien klein machen lassen hat und ein gutes Spiel gemacht hat


----------



## Festplatte (18. Juni 2014)

Das die Cops hier in der Stadt sehr tolerant sind.


----------



## wiitii1000 (18. Juni 2014)

dass heute das lange Wochenende beginnt.


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2014)

Mich freut, dass ich heute um 13 Uhr die letzte franzearbeit meines Lebens geschrieben haben werde.


----------



## Roundy (18. Juni 2014)

Dass ich noch ferien habe 
Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Das ich die Deutschprüfung mit einer satten 1 bestanden habe


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. Juni 2014)

Das wenn man Zeit hat immer was dazwischen kommt


----------



## debalz (18. Juni 2014)

laanges Wochenende mit Zelten am Meer


----------



## MaXxTec (18. Juni 2014)

Dass mein neuer Knecht endlich da is


----------



## RaidRazer (18. Juni 2014)

Das der AC Accelero L2 Plus ohne Probleme auf meine GTX 750 TI passt


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2014)

Dass ich dieses WE mal wieder heimfahre


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Juni 2014)

Meine beiden Babys fühlen sich scheinbar wohl im neuen Terrarium


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Juni 2014)

2:0 für Chile    

Entschuldig das Fußball gespamme aber das freut mich einfach total


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> 2:0 für Chile
> 
> Entschuldig das Fußball gespamme aber das freut mich einfach total


 
DITO - ich hoffe inständig das die Spanier nach der Vorrunde die Heimreise antreten müssen.
Die Portugiesen können sie gleich mitnehmen und unterwegs absetzen, spart Sprit


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Juni 2014)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2014)

...und Spanien stirbt doch noch mit Tiki-taka.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2014)

Chile


----------



## janekdaus (19. Juni 2014)

Chile hat so mega gut gespielt! Diese Leidenschaft und diser Wille! Also die können es noch weit bringen


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2014)

Das gestrige Fußball Ergebnis und heute geht's auf South Side


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Das ich den völlig verstaubten Kassenrechner vom Laden meiner Mutter wieder hinbekommen habe.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2014)

28.HZT und morgen frei, was will man mehr  .....


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2014)

war mit freunden klettern und haben eben noch gemütlich pizza gegessen


----------



## ikealampe (19. Juni 2014)

Das der Steam Summer Sale begonnen hat 
Welcome to gabegaming.com your home for gags and gabes


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2014)

England verliert gegen Uruguay


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag,  Amazon.de informiert zu Ihrer  Gutschrift.  Wir bestätigen die Erstattung von 



Spoiler



0,01 €


  für Ihre Bestellung XY
(...)
Grund der Erstattung: Pre-order price protection 
Aber nicht alles auf einmal ausgeben.


PCGHGS schrieb:


> Uruguay


 Woher wusste ich es...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2014)

PRAISE LORD GABEN!


----------



## janekdaus (19. Juni 2014)

Uruguay!


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

Italien verliert *gegen Costa Rica  
*


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2014)

Nach anfänglicher Unfähigkeit klappt es nun mit dem Music Maker doch ganz gut.
Jetzt muss ein kleines Mini-Keyboard her.


----------



## Roundy (21. Juni 2014)

Dass die teile des neuen knechts langsam eintrudeln 
Gruß


----------



## torkol (21. Juni 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Italien verliert *gegen Costa Rica
> *


 
Ey, das ist nicht fair!


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Dass die teile des neuen knechts langsam eintrudeln
> Gruß



Sehr geil


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Juni 2014)

Herrlicher städtischer Straßenverkehr, nimmt mir ne Fahrschule die Vorfahrt.  Der Fahrlehrer schaut nur entgeistert aus dem offenen Fenster, und  winkt ab, so nach dem Motto: "Bei ihr ist Hopfen und Malz verloren!"


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Haha sehr gut


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2014)

Klassenerhalt im letzten Spiel doch noch geschafft  .


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Juni 2014)

Dass nach TikkiTakka und England jetzt auch Italien nach Hause darf


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juni 2014)

@Quak ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. Falls FIFA gegen Suarez entscheiden (beißen) könnte Italien durch einen Valkover (nennt sich dass so?) weiter kommen.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2014)

Griechenland gewinnt gegen die Elfenbeinküste


----------



## Festplatte (25. Juni 2014)

Bald kommt der Ersatz für mein G35 in Form eines PC363D.  Bei meinem guten alten G35 ist die linke Ohrmuschel abgebrochen. Die hab ich jetzt mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber wieder rangehauen und es hält bombenfest, irgendwie hab ich aber trotzdem Lust auf ein neues Headset.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juni 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Quak ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. Falls FIFA gegen Suarez entscheiden (beißen) könnte Italien durch einen Valkover (nennt sich dass so?) weiter kommen.


 
Höchstens wird der Spieler gesperrt. Das Ergebnis des Spiels wird sicherlich nicht mehr annulliert. Außerdem hätte Chiellini auch fliegen müssen, ohne jetzt Suarez verteidigen zu wollen.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2014)

Die spinnen die Schweizer, seit Spielabpfiff ein durchgehendes Hupkonzert -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Schweizer, seit Spielabpfiff ein durchgehendes Hupkonzert -.-


 
Schonmal im Ruhrpott gewesen wenn die Türkei spielt?


----------



## wiitii1000 (26. Juni 2014)

Heute schreib ich die letzte Arbeit dieses Halbjahres


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2014)

Hatte heute nen sehr geilen Tag.
Heute morgen mein Zeugnis inner Berufsschule abgeholt, Schnitt 1,3. Dann zum arbeiten. Allerdings war ich erst um halb 12 inner Firma, war also n angenehm kurzer Tag. Meine teilweise wieder aufgebaute XT600, die ich gestern zum TÜV gebracht hab, hat ohne Mängel(!) bestanden und morgen hab ich auch noch Urlaub und kann sie direkt zulassen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Juni 2014)

Mein Be Quiet Dark Power P10 ist da


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juni 2014)

Wir haben gewonne…… Schlaand


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Mein Be Quiet Dark Power P10 ist da



Da würd ich nicht lange fackeln und schnell umbauen 

Softys Valley ist wieder offen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Da würd ich nicht lange fackeln und schnell umbauen



Ja morgen nachmittag wahrscheinlich bevor da noch was abfackelt


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Juni 2014)

Freue mich für dich.

Ich habe mich für das e9 entschieden und bin echt froh darüber.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Juni 2014)

Ja das E9 ist auch sehr gut. 

Habe noch 2 ältere Be Quiet Netzteile von 2007 und 08 die laufen immer noch

Topic: Dass meine beiden alten Be Quiet Netzteile im Zweit- und Drittrechner noch laufen


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2014)

Ruhiger Tag in der Firma
Deutschlandspiel
Grillen
Kart fahren
Und das alles auf Kosten des Chefs 

Solche Firmenausflüge sind immer wieder klasse.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Topic: Dass meine beiden alten Be Quiet Netzteile im Zweit- und Drittrechner noch laufen


In meinem 2.-Rechner läuft ein 750 Watt Thermaltake (Toughpower?) von 2007. Dürfte damals lediglich 80Plus gewesen sein.
Mein Haus ist immer noch nicht explodiert.


----------



## Pikus (29. Juni 2014)

2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2014)

WM-Turnier für Mustafi beendet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

2 Wochen Urlaub und nach einem Monat der I Net losen Zeit endlich wieder das WWW unsicher machen zu dürfen. Ich hasse dafür die Telekom und habe extra einen Baseballschläger geordert in der Farbe Magenta


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2014)

Heute noch arbeiten und dann 2,5 Wochen Urlaub.
Und am Freitag gehts für 12 Tage nach Schottland auf Rundreise 
ICK FREU MIR


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juli 2014)

Es lebt !!!!


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/madhouseinnovations/chugometer?ref=category


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2014)

Der beste Hochschulecampus den es gibt


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

... daß ich nach über drei Jahren wieder auf dem besten Weg bin, mich zu verlieben.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Der beste Hochschulecampus den es gibt


 
Könnte schlimmer sein    Ich kann mir immerhin gemütlich im Bett die Videoaufnahmen des ganzen Semesters angucken


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Der beste Hochschulecampus den es gibt


 
Bier-Experimente am Zürich-See?! Als ETH-Student hat man wohl noch was vom Leben....


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2014)

Gesund und munter in Aberdeen angekommen.
Auch schon im Hotel eingecheckt.
Jetzt noch ne Essgelegenheit finden und ich bin


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Könnte schlimmer sein    Ich kann mir immerhin gemütlich im Bett die Videoaufnahmen des ganzen Semesters angucken


 
Aber im Zimmer gibts keine Strand-Partys 

Und zu ause kann ich nicht lernen, zuviele Ablenkungsmöglichkeiten ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juli 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gesund und munter in Aberdeen angekommen.
> Auch schon im Hotel eingecheckt.
> Jetzt noch ne Essgelegenheit finden und ich bin


In Schottland oder das neben Seattle?
Ich sag mal, viel Spaß in Schottland. Muss da wunderschön sein, wenn man aus der Stadt raus kommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Aber im Zimmer gibts keine Strand-Partys
> 
> Und zu ause kann ich nicht lernen, zuviele Ablenkungsmöglichkeiten ^^


Das stimmt,  dafür ist der Kühlschrank nicht weit  

Aber die Ablenkungsmöglichkeiten sind auch für mich ein ernstes Problem ...


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2014)

Deutschland gewinnt gegen Frankreich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juli 2014)

Der Abschlussball gestern und das Gefühl, fast wieder gerade laufen zu können.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juli 2014)

Daß ich nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz immer noch in der Lage bin, binnen 3h 4x15 Bahnen zu schwimmen und die Bewegungsabläufe auch noch klappen. Der Paulebaer kann also noch gut schwimmen und tauchen.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2014)

Jetzt kann es mir nicht einmal Bella Rettich verderben. Auf gehts!
Nur noch 10!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juli 2014)

5:0 vs Brasilien


----------



## drebbin (8. Juli 2014)

WM-Torrekord von Miroslav Klose


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 5:0 vs Brasilien





drebbin schrieb:


> WM-Torrekord von Miroslav Klose


Dito!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Juli 2014)

Genau so! Ich dachte DE gewinnt höchstens 2:0


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juli 2014)

Die Deutschen tragen auch die Farben der Asus ROG Serie, die müssen ja dabei rocken


----------



## drebbin (8. Juli 2014)

Ich gebe allen ein riesengroßes  aus - ich bin grad dermaßen euphorisch....ich hab bei jedem Tor meine Katzen so erschreckt das sie von der Couch geflüchtet sind obwohl sie gekrault wurden


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2014)

Alter Verwalter,  was ist denn da gerade passiert ?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

Die letzten Urlaubstage mit I Net


> Der Paulebaer kann also noch gut schwimmen und tauchen.


 Paahh, kann ich auch nur ob  ich es vermische kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ein tauchender Korken werde ich wohl nicht sein


----------



## Aemkeisdna (9. Juli 2014)

Das es seit 3 Tagen durchweg Regnet....


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2014)

Dat match. uuuuun-glaub-lich.


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

gleich Feierabend !


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Juli 2014)

Nächstes tattoo ist fast fertig


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

Instantcaffee + Zitrone + Cola + ein Schuss Rum


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Mit der Klasse WM-Titel für Brasilien geholt ^^…


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2014)

Grad am Flashen meines OneX+... Ich sag euch danach, ob es mich freut 

Was mich noch freut: Ehe ich in Urlaub gefahren bin hab ich meine komplette Daten-Platte gebackupt.
Heute heimgekommen, starte den PC, "Datenträger D reparieren" - wtf?
Bei 70% ists stecken geblieben. HDD ausgebaut, an den Mac, der hat sie noch erkannt. Formatiert, 5min drauf im Betrieb wieder stehengeblieben.
Meine Caviar Black ist im Eimer, aber all meine Daten sind auf meiner Externen sicher 
Nichts verloren.

EDIT: CM rennt, bin happy


----------



## moe (11. Juli 2014)

Lohnt sich das? Hab mir das für mein One X+ auch schon überlegt. Allerdings stören mich nur die Apps, die man nicht deinstallieren kann. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juli 2014)

Deutschland ist WM 

aber Arg hätte mind. eine Rote Karte bekommen müssen wird zeit für Profi Schiedsrichter mit Video unterstützten Entscheidungen


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weltmeister​


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Juli 2014)

Deutschland ist Fußball Weltmeister


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Juli 2014)

Dass mein i5 verdammt kühl bleibt.

Ach ja und Deutschland Weltmeister


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2014)

Das wahrscheinlich am 15. die Crucial MX100 256GB und das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 verfügbar sind und damit meine Bestellung losgeschickt werden kann. Dann kommt endlich ein neuer Unterbau


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Weltmeister​


 Ja verdammt! Neudeutsch: F*ck yeah!


----------



## debalz (16. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2014)

DFB-Elf setzt sich an die Spitze der Weltrangliste - sportschau.de &  Matthias Ginter geht zum BVB - sportschau.de


----------



## joraku (17. Juli 2014)

Semesterferien!


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juli 2014)

Ab Montag 5 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## drebbin (19. Juli 2014)

RB Leipzig gewinnt gegen Paris St german
4:2


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Echt ? ^^ Olter.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juli 2014)

< Freut sich grade total darüber, daß er heute Nachmittag wieder mit der Frau unterwegs ist, die ihn so durcheinander bringt.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juli 2014)

Über 50° in der Sonne. 
Linkes Knie wieder voll belastbar.
Innerhalb der letzten 5 Tage täglich mindestens eine Radtour gemacht.
Sommerkörper mit Verspätung, ich komme.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2014)

Durfte heute Abend nen bisschen Standgas mitm Miet-PickUp machen  
Gab wohl ein bissken Ruß ab 3000


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juli 2014)

Das mich gestern die Weiber nicht in ruhe ließen mit der Fragerei wie ich so schnell braun geworden bin. Manche richtig neidisch waren, mit ihrer käsweißen Haut.  Tja gute Mischlingsgene


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2014)

Was man beim Aufräumen nicht alles findet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Habs all diese durch .

Thief I bei meiner ollen GT8600 gefunden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Juli 2014)

Nächsten Samstag in den Urlaub. 
Bald mein Worklog
Noten sind gemacht
Hmmmm , was noch


----------



## nulchking (22. Juli 2014)

In Bochum für Mathe und Physik auf Lehramt angenommen worden


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juli 2014)

Igitt, noch ein zusätzlicher, zukünftiger "Leerkörper".  Viel Erfolg beim Studium.


----------



## ebastler (22. Juli 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> In Bochum für Mathe und Physik auf Lehramt angenommen worden


In spätestens einem Jahr wirst du dich eher drüber ärgern 
Hab jetzt meine ersten beiden Semester Physik (Diplomstudium, nicht Lehramt, aber das ändert eh fast nix) durch.
Es ist extrem interessant, aber zum verrückt werden...


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2014)

Würde ich mir freiwillig nicht antun, Physik zu studieren. 
Mechatronik tuts da schon.

@T: Noch 7 Tage arbeiten, dann ist Sommer!


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2014)

Schinken-Käse Sandwich mit Habaneros


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

Morgen ist endlich Freitag!  
Hell it´s about time!


----------



## beren2707 (27. Juli 2014)

Habe heute Purzeltag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Geschenkeauspacken wird bald ordentlich zu Mittag gegessen, anschließend gibts  und Kuchen und dann wird gegen Abend feste gefeiert.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Juli 2014)

Na dann, Happy Birthday !


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday lieber beren, happy birthday to you.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2014)

Nach dem 12 tägigen Vorbereitungsseminar für  mein Auslandsjahr wieder zuhause


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2014)

Das letzte PCGames geschnappt.

 Kein PCGH


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (29. Juli 2014)

Meine semi-prozeduale Weltraum-Generierung funzt jetzt halbwegs. Nur noch ein bisschen zufällige Größe und ein bisschen Torgue für die Asteroiden und dann passt das soweit.


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Juli 2014)

Endlich Ferien!!!
Jetzt erstmal 7 wochen ausruhen


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juli 2014)

Morgen wird endlich wieder Badminton gespielt. Ich liebe es.
90 Minuten am Stück. Das wird 'n gutes Kardio.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2014)

Hab heute das WP 8.1 update erhalten, echt grandios 
 Hab das Lumia 1320


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juli 2014)

Diverse sehr sehr geile Alben bei Google im Angebot für 3€.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Dass mein Plasmatweeter so einwandfrei funktioniert 
Dafür, dass es ein "quick'n'dirty" Testaufbau auf einem Holzbrett (super Isolator bei 30kV...) war, und die Trafos total ungeeignet sind, geht das Ding echt gut ab.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHNmdjxZUSY


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. Juli 2014)

Ferien


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ferien



Ohjaa endlich... und das Zeugnis is nichmal sooo schlecht 
Gruß


----------



## Placebo (31. Juli 2014)

Im September gibt's neues Internet und keine Telekom mehr. Speed-Upgrade von 1Mbit auf 100MBit


----------



## moe (31. Juli 2014)

Heute den vorerst letzten Arbeitstag gehabt. 
Ab September gehts dann los mit Studium.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2014)

Deutsche U19-Auswahl ist Europameister!


----------



## Captn (31. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt endlich mein SLI fertigstellen können und das Ding rennt wie Sau


----------



## Kusanar (1. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich mein SLI fertigstellen können und das Ding rennt wie Sau


 
Dachte du hast'n Temp-Problem? 


On Topic: FREITAAAAAAAAAG !!!!!!! JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## wievieluhr (1. August 2014)

Freue mich, dass ich Trotz ca 2 h schlaf nicht zu spät auf arbeit bin


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. August 2014)

Freue mich auf morgen Nachmittag. Wieder eine ganz besondere Frau zum Lächeln bringen.


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Nachdem endlich meine MX100 angekommen ist, konnte ich jetzt vom alten Laptop auf den neuen Haswell-Knecht umsteigen. Allein das schnellere Arbeitsgefühl und die tolle Pixeldichte dank 1080p () sind den Umstieg schon wert.


----------



## wishi (3. August 2014)

Mich weniger, aber ich dachte mir, ich belustige Euch mal. Messer schärfen auf Tim Taylor art (Ich habe eindeutig zu viel "Hör mal wer da Hämmert" geschaut) Viel Spass dabei! Darf gerne geteilt werden und Komments sind auch erlaubt  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0RsIvXmPBk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Deutsche U19-Auswahl ist Europameister!



Ein U Boot kann was gewinnen? 
 Endlich mal etwas Himmels Pippi und die Luft wird angenehmer. Unangenehm ist der derzeitig das mir doch wieder eine Sperrung droht da die Telekom unfähig ist vom richtigen Konto die Gebühren abzubuchen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein U Boot kann was gewinnen?



Mich hat dieser Beitrag erfreut, da ich weiß, daß U19 schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr im aktiven Dienst ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. August 2014)

Das 1und1 angerufen hat und mir nen Job anbietet  
Nachdem sie im Juni meinten,  sie hätten keinen Bedarf,  aber würden sich melden -  was von mir damals als Standardfloskel abgetan wurde


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. August 2014)

Excel 2007 macht mich Wahnsinnig, seit über 1h suche ich die Möglichkeit meine vertikale Achse zu beschriften. In Excel 2003 war das selbsterklärend logisch der Schritt dazu.  Alles müssen sie kaputt verbessern. 

Zur Freude, und dem Thread gerecht zu werden ... DHL war da und brachte mir die restlichen Teile zum neuen Spiele PC.


----------



## FireSale93 (5. August 2014)

Heute Abend kann ich endlich den LED-Mod bei meiner Razer Blackwidow Ultimate durchführen.  Die bestellten LEDs kamen aus England als Brief (Hab bei eBay übersehen, dass die von der Insel kommen) und haben sage und schreibe 16 Tage gebraucht bis sie gestern endlich bei mir ankamen


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

Die Ankündigung von Aquanox: Deep Descent freut mich gerade total!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2014)

Puh, was für ein Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein neuer Spiele PC ist zusammen gebaut, fertig installiert, und Up to Date (ein Service Pack 2 für Windows 7 wäre echt ein Segen Gottes) 

Mein alter Spiele PC glänzt und blinkt wieder, und vor allem er funktioniert noch. Zewa und 1366 Sockelpins vertragen sich genauso gut wie Silber WLP mit CPU Kontakte. 

Nur noch ein paar Flashs beim neuen Spiele PC, und ne Neuinstallation des alten Spiele PCs, ... wird ne lange Nacht ... aber so lange die Musik gut, und der Kasten voll, sehe ich zufrieden in die endgültige Fertigstellung.


----------



## egert217 (6. August 2014)

Hab nen i7 920er + Asus P6T +  3 GB RAM (wir natürlich auf 9 erweitert) + Noctua Kühler grad auf ebay geschossen, schlägt sich hervorragend, 4,2 Ghz laufen mit knapp unter 1,3v Primestable 
Dazu noch 2 GTX 580, die ich für 100€ gekriegt hab + Gehäuse von Abboprämie + Ausrangierte Notebook HDD (500 GB) und dazu noch mein "altes" BQT E9 -> Super PC für unter 200€ 
Wird jetzt mein 3t PC


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2014)

Beim Zocken eine Ping von 7-8 ms.   Alle sind neidisch


----------



## tsd560ti (7. August 2014)

Jagd auf Roter Oktober in FullHD (vom Notebook), aber leider vor dem Stereofernseher als an meiner 5.1, weil man da nicht so gut sitzen kann


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. August 2014)

Meine Große geht ohne knurren und murren in den Kindergarten. 
Das freut mich total.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. August 2014)

skurille Umbauaktion sauber über die Bühne bekommen: Mir war der 120mm-Lüfter am CPU-Kühler zu laut. Hatte natürlich keinen anderen anderen 120er da, aber dafür einen quasi originalverpackten HR-02 Macho, der natürlich einen 140er nutzt. Hab dann kurzerhand versucht den 140er auf meinen Megahalems zu schnallen, aber natürlich passten die Klammern des Megahalems nicht, waren ja auch für 120er gedacht. Dann nehme ich kurzerhand die Klammern vom Macho und bekomme den Lüfter mit einer total verqueren Konstruktion irgendwie an den Mega 

Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich nicht gleich den Macho komplett verbaue: Der passt nicht ins Case...


----------



## taks (11. August 2014)

In 13 Stunden die nächste Prüfung und ich bräuchte mindestens noch 24h zum lernen.

Gibt glaub ne lange Nacht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. August 2014)

Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen. Da steht ein Polizeifahrzeug mit 2 Beamten an einer Linksabbiegerspur. Die Ampel schaltet für die Straßenseite auf grün, die Polizei schaltet das Blaulicht ein, fährt von der Linksabbiegespur gerade aus, gerade über die Kreuzung, macht das Blaulicht aus, und fährt normal weiter.  Ich bin für ne Zulassung der Car Cams/ Dashcams als Beweismittel in Deutschland. Aber vorher stellt die USK ihren Dienst ein. 

Der Wehrmutstropfen, Watchdogs läuft nun auf dem neuen PC perfekt. Ich liebe es die NPCs auszuspionieren.


----------



## drebbin (12. August 2014)

Auf die Couch gelegt...neues Buch von "Preston & Child"... Cuba Libre ... Hintergrundmusik: "Yiruma - Best of" in FLAC Quali
Der Abend ist für mich Genuss pur 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## tsd560ti (12. August 2014)

Meine Mutter hat mir abgenommen, das meine Büchse 80Watt Idle, 250Watt Spielen verbraucht, und war davon überzeugt, man könne damit günstig heizen, "für 6Cent die Stunde wärmt der ja gut"


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

Ich habe heute genau den Arschtritt bekommen, den ich gebraucht habe. Im übertragenen Sinne. Die nächsten Wochen werden zwar sehr unbequem, aber das ist gut!
Deswegen freue ich mich. No retreat, no surrender!


----------



## nulchking (14. August 2014)

TLOU Remastered kam heute zusammen mit der Kündigung vom Arbeitgeber, hab ich dann auch wenigstens Zeit dafür xD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

Morgen noch Arbeiten und dann ist Urlaub angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. August 2014)

Fahre gleich nach Xanten.


----------



## Offset (14. August 2014)

Bei mir auch bzw. fertig mit dem Ferienjob  Dann endlich Sommerferien genießen.


----------



## moe (14. August 2014)

Morgen gehts aufs Rock'n'Heim!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2014)

Lumia Cyan  Update bekommen


----------



## Festplatte (15. August 2014)

Die Maus-Steuerung in meiner SciFi-Weltraum-Simulation funktioniert halbwegs.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2014)

Ist dies herrlich, wenn man in Watch Dogs diesen Online Schei... ausschaltet. Macht die Steuerung zwar auch nicht besser, und das geruckle beim Fahren auch nicht. Aber doch ein ganzes Stück angenehmer.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. August 2014)

Nach 2Stromlosen Minuten die Kiste wieder zum laufen gekommen. 
Spannung geändert, auf einmal dreht die Grafikkarte auf und Bild ist schwarz


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2014)

DFB-Pokal - Magdeburg blamiert Augsburg


----------



## meik19081999 (19. August 2014)

Das Morgen meine neue CPU kommt die ich heute zum Geburstag bekommen hab  (ein i5 4760k oder 4670k???)
Und dazu einen neuen Schreibtisch und neuen Stuhl, damit Zocken noch bequemer wird xD.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2014)

Hab bis gestern nacht in der zweiten Sitzung Dishonored durchgespielt      Richtig geiles Teil, bin immer noch total happy  

Ist irgendwie wie ein Thief 2.0,  ohne die kleineren Nervereien und Probleme


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. August 2014)

Der Rechner springt an aber






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das komische er sagt etwas mit Intel obwohl ich AMD habe .


----------



## Festplatte (20. August 2014)

Noch eine Woche Urlaub, mit etwas Glück kommt mein 3DS noch innerhalb dieser Woche und ich kann ein bisschen zocken.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2014)

Beim Lager ausmisten hab ich nen alten Siemens Nixdorf Rechner mit 486 DX2 gefunden, mal schauen ob der noch anspringt^^

PS: Die Festplatte hat ne SSD LOL


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. August 2014)

Android 4.4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

Derzeitig hier und jetzt nix, wahrscheinlich bringt der der ultimative Post die Erlösung


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

Mich freut das morgen endlich Freitag ist!   
Hell, it´s about time!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. August 2014)

die NPD Zeitung ist angekommen .


----------



## taks (21. August 2014)

Ich freu mich aufs Wochenende.
Hab seit einer Woche nicht mehr als drei Stunden pro Nacht geschlafen


----------



## Oozy (21. August 2014)

Dass morgen endlich Freitag ist.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2014)

Billigtoner gekauft -> will nicht
Chip vom Billigtoner mit dem vom leeren Originaltoner getauscht -> Billigtoner läuft und druckt 1A


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. August 2014)

Mich freut grade total, daß ich morgen mit einer tollen Frau entweder Schwimmen oder ins Kino gehe und wir uns danach nen schönen Abend machen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Mich freut grade total, daß ich morgen mit einer tollen Frau entweder Schwimmen oder ins Kino gehe und wir uns danach nen schönen Abend machen.


  
-----
Mich freut das mein Monitor morgen endlich kommt *_*  & das Freitag ist!


----------



## thunderofhate (22. August 2014)

Mache gleich ein paar Sprintrennen im Stadion.
Auf die 100m Zeit bin ich gespannt. Die Zeiten, zu denen ich 11,5 gelaufen bin, sind vorbei. Alles über 13 wäre allerdings ein Schock. 
Nächsten Sommer muss ich wieder unter 12 laufen!


----------



## Captn (22. August 2014)

Dass ich jetzt Feierabend habe . Endlich Wochenende.


----------



## wiitii1000 (22. August 2014)

Hab was kleines gebaut  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (22. August 2014)

Mich freut: Morgen endlich wieder Reallife. Hab fast ne ganze Woche nur rumgehongen und nicht mal mehr zocken können, weil ich mein ganzes Geld ausgegeben und dann auch noch Schulden bei meinen Erziehungsberechtigten gemacht  habe:
Doch zum Glück kam heute mein schwer, beim Zeitungs-in-Grünetonne werfen, genannt Zeitungsaustragen (Spaß) verdient habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2014)

Windows Phone kann nun endlich den Bildschirminhalt zum PC/TV/ ...   streamen.


----------



## Kusanar (23. August 2014)

666 Beiträge. Ab jetzt ist Beitrags-Stopp


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. August 2014)

Grade SMS bekommen: Gehe nachher mit einer Klassefrau in die Schwimmhalle.


----------



## jamie (23. August 2014)

wiitii1000 schrieb:


> Hab was kleines gebaut  :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ist das die DIY-VR-Brille?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. August 2014)

Mich freut grade, daß mein PC in der Lage ist, GTA IV mit ProRealMod flüßig laufen zu lassen. Dann mal das Game nochmal durchdaddeln.


----------



## ebastler (25. August 2014)

Mich freut, dass Donnerstag gleich 3 Pakete für mich ankommen, mit richtig coolem Zeug drin


----------



## Carlss (25. August 2014)

Mich freut das mein 1000W e-scooter angekommen ist.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. August 2014)

Ich freue mich, dass ich auf Arbeit Firefox portable zum laufen gebracht habe... .nie wieder IE 8 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Without a Comment 




> The Banished Mod Kit Beta is now available!
> Shining Rock Software


----------



## jamie (26. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Without a Comment


 
Sehr geil 

@Topic: Meine AKG K701 sind endlich da.


----------



## wiitii1000 (26. August 2014)

@jamie: Ja, das ist ein Google Cardboard, ich überlege was man noch modifizieren kann.


----------



## Festplatte (26. August 2014)

Gerade TWD: Season 2 - EP5 durchgespielt... Ich. bin. absolut. fertig.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. August 2014)

War mit 3 Freunden Badminton spielen und habe jedes Spiel gewonnen. Genau das hatte ich mir aber auch vorgenommen. 
Werden das jetzt wohl wieder wöchentlich machen. Das erfreut mich noch viel mehr.
Außerdem macht die Schulter keine Probleme mehr. Man merkt sie zwar, aber das ist nur noch ein Ziehen und kein Schmerz.
Ersten Belastungstest bestanden. Jetzt folgt eine Runde Schulterdrücken.


----------



## ebastler (29. August 2014)

Schon länger da:
2* 4700µF 385V
2* Dicke Ferritkernhälfte

Seit heute:
1*2000µF 400V
1*1200V 100A IGBT Brick
1*Tamron 70-300 f/4,5-5 VC USM
1*Fluke 177


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. August 2014)

Heute Abend 18:10 mit einer bezaubernden Frau ins Kino.


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2014)

5 11-jährige Übernachtungsgeburtstagsgäste + unserer Filius -> das kann ja ein "ruhiger" Abend werden....


----------



## killer196 (29. August 2014)

Freitag, morgen mein allererstes gehalt  und wargaming lässt mich nach 6 monaten streit wieder an mein WoT konto. Und gutes wetter


----------



## Captn (29. August 2014)

Dass Asus mir RMA auf Kulanz Angeboten hat


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2014)

Schön:
Redtube-Abmahn-Anwalt Urmann verurteilt - Digital - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Klarostorix (29. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> War mit 3 Freunden Badminton spielen und habe jedes Spiel gewonnen. Genau das hatte ich mir aber auch vorgenommen.
> Werden das jetzt wohl wieder wöchentlich machen. Das erfreut mich noch viel mehr.
> Außerdem macht die Schulter keine Probleme mehr. Man merkt sie zwar, aber das ist nur noch ein Ziehen und kein Schmerz.
> Ersten Belastungstest bestanden. Jetzt folgt eine Runde Schulterdrücken.


Gibt ja doch ein paar Fritzen hier, die auch gerne auf Federn schlagen  spielst du so richtig im Verein oder nur so just for Fun? 

@topic: morgen 11h im Zug sitzen


----------



## taks (30. August 2014)

Endlich wiedermal Zeit zum Spielen und dann ist mein Lieblingsserver offline...


----------



## Festplatte (31. August 2014)

Meine Ferien sind morgen nur halb um.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2014)

Kagawa ist wieder ein Borusse! - Bundesliga


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2014)

iGPU Übertakten XD

Aktuellster Intel Betatreiber, 1024MB RAM fix zuweisen, OC auf 1600MHz und schon werden aus 780 Punkten 1016 Punkte im Firestrike 
Intel HD Graphics 4600 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87

Morgen treibe ich mal den RAM hoch, mit 1600MHz CL9 bremst der da ordentlich


----------



## taks (1. September 2014)

Hab ein Schlafmittel genommen, das Zeug haut voll rein


----------



## Captn (2. September 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Hab ein Schlafmittel genommen, das Zeug haut voll rein



Nicht, dass du davon noch abhängig wirst und sich das Schlafen bei dir als Dauerzustand einstellt .

Mich freut übrigens, dass ich bald Geburtstag habe. Vorfreude ist halt die größte Freude .


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nicht, dass du davon noch abhängig wirst und sich das Schlafen bei dir als Dauerzustand einstellt .


 
Ist aber besser als nur 4 Stunden pro Nacht zu schlafen ^^ 


@Topic
Fehler wieso mein Roller nicht mehr angesprungen ist gefunden 
Anlasser ist durchgerostet 

(Man muss aber sagen, dass er 13 Jahre durchgehalten hat ^^)


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Gibt ja doch ein paar Fritzen hier, die auch gerne auf Federn schlagen  spielst du so richtig im Verein oder nur so just for Fun?


Ne, im Verein war ich nie.
Wir hatten es damals regelmäßig im Schulsport (seit der 5. bis zur 13. Klasse) und danach habe ich mit Freunden angefangen, es privat wöchentlich zu spielen. Die letzten 4-5 Jahre lief dann gar nichts mit Badminton. Aber was man halbwegs kann, verlernt man nicht. So langsam kommt das Gefühl für Kraft und Länge auch wieder ganz gut.  Nur die Technik ist bei schwierigen Bällen noch verbesserungswürdig.

on topic:
Ich habe meine "Loderunner: Die Legende kehrt zurück"-CD wieder gefunden. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.
Jetzt muss ich als nächstes Freelancer finden. Blöd, wenn man die Sachen in jungen Jahren nicht vernünftig aufbewahrt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2014)

Das Flachband-Ethernetkabel passte prima in die Fußleiste und damit ist die DLan-Krücke Geschichte und das ohne hässliche Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. September 2014)

Amazon Prime Instant Video ist ohne Aufpreis in der Prime-Mitgliedschaft integriert ...   und hat fast alle Filme kostenlos bei sehr guter Qualität.   Ich glaube,  ich werde sehr lange nichts anderes tun


----------



## Florian97450 (4. September 2014)

Nur noch 1 Tag und der Rest von Heute arbeiten dann 3 Wochen Urlaub!!! Endlich!!!
Seit 9 Monaten keinen Urlaub mehr gehabt der länger als 2 Tage gedauert hat.


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2014)

Morgen ist endlich Freitag!


----------



## tsd560ti (4. September 2014)

Wieder richtig zocken (21:9 )


----------



## cultraider (4. September 2014)

Das Wetter ist bombig....
bin zwar wieder single  aber das wird heute mit drachensteigen wettgemacht


----------



## ebastler (4. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Amazon Prime Instant Video ist ohne Aufpreis in der Prime-Mitgliedschaft integriert ...   und hat fast alle Filme kostenlos bei sehr guter Qualität.   Ich glaube,  ich werde sehr lange nichts anderes tun


 
Ich hab da n Problem... Als Student gäbs ja gratis Prime, so weit ich weiß. Allerdings studiere ich in Österreich. Damit würde ich zu Amazon.de gehören (Prime auf amazon.at leitet auf .de weiter), aber da akzeptieren die meine Uni nicht, da die "nicht in Deustchland" liegt ._.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab da n Problem... Als Student gäbs ja gratis Prime, so weit ich weiß. Allerdings studiere ich in Österreich. Damit würde ich zu Amazon.de gehören (Prime auf amazon.at leitet auf .de weiter), aber da akzeptieren die meine Uni nicht, da die "nicht in Deustchland" liegt ._.


 Das ist blöd,  schreib mal den Support an.  Das kann man sicher irgendwie klären.  



@topic:   Ich habe seit heute morgen wieder Zugang zu meinem ebay-Account     Da warens letzte Nacht wohl doch nur Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2014)

Endlich darf ich die alte 9600Gt mit Begründung fürs Gewissen zerschießen


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2014)

und einer fuhr nach Köln... 
Habe heute frei und werde mit dem Fahrrad nach Köln fahren.
Da ich dabei auch die Landeshauptstadt fast komplett durchqueren muss, bin ich gespannt, ob die linksrheinische Metropole ähnlich fahrradunfreundlich ist.


----------



## ebastler (8. September 2014)

Das Vietnam Add-On für BFBC2 gekauft - ich bereue es nicht. Wenige Server, aber sackgeiles Gameplay, coole Teammates und super Maps.
Dice, das waren noch Spiele!


----------



## jamie (8. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das Vietnam Add-On für BFBC2 gekauft - ich bereue es nicht. Wenige Server, aber sackgeiles Gameplay, coole Teammates und super Maps.
> Dice, das waren noch Spiele!


 
Stimmt, das macht schon viel Spaß aber meistens ist nur ein Server bevölkert und wenn dann auf dem was läuft, was man nicht mag, dann schaut man in die Röhre.


----------



## ebastler (9. September 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Stimmt, das macht schon viel Spaß aber meistens ist nur ein Server bevölkert und wenn dann auf dem was läuft, was man nicht mag, dann schaut man in die Röhre.


 
Hab ich auch grad bemerkt... Irgendwie läuft da nur immer diese eine Map (Hastings, oder wie die heißt), im CQ...

Wollte auch mal Rush oder so, und andere Maps :/


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2014)

Instant Video gibt es jetzt auch über Amazons Android-App.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Eben eine SMS gekriegt:



> Guten Tag, Ihre Brille ist nun fertig und kann von Ihnen jederzeit abgeholt werden. Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Optik Walter



yay, at last^^

Muss ich nicht mehr mit 0,5 Dioptrien pro Auge zu wenig und nem mit Attack geklebten Rahmen herumlaufen 
Das sollte meine letzte Brille für ne Weile sein, laut Augenarzt (und hier der mega-freu) wird nun auch meine Sehstärke weitestgehend konstant bleiben, nachdem man mit 20 nicht mehr wirklich wächst. Und -2,0/-2,25 finde ich echt okay. Ich sehe immerhin auch ohne Brille noch ganz ok


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. September 2014)

Geld für meine 1 1/2 Jahre alten KHs zurück bekommen die kaputt gegangen waren, DT990 Pro ich komme


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2014)

Traumstart! BVB führt Arsenal vor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

Das meine Nachbarin wieder in der Klapse sitzt, die letzten 3 Wochen waren reinster Terror. Nie hatte ich mehr Besuch von der Polizei ( quasi jeden Tag mehrere Besuche ).


----------



## Festplatte (17. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das meine Nachbarin wieder in der Klapse sitzt, die letzten 3 Wochen waren reinster Terror. Nie hatte ich mehr Besuch von der Polizei ( quasi jeden Tag mehrere Besuche ).





...dass ich eben die besten Waffeln auf diesem Planeten gegessen habe und die Strecke zu dem Waffelrestaurant echt super mit'm Motorrad ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2014)

Jetzt gibts ne schöne Bohnen-Linsen-Erbsen Suppe. Was besseres gibts nachm Training nicht. 
(Natürlich selbst gekocht. Eiweißbombe ohne Fett oder KH. Am Abend perfekt)


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (17. September 2014)

doch... 4x Milkshake schokolade bei penny ;D


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das meine Nachbarin wieder in der Klapse sitzt, die letzten 3 Wochen waren reinster Terror. Nie hatte ich mehr Besuch von der Polizei ( quasi jeden Tag mehrere Besuche ).


 
Wat o.O

Dass ich ne 290X um 250€ abgestaubt habe, und die am Sonntag in Händen halten darf


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2014)

Zulassung für Geschichte Lehramt in Bochum bekommen, ich fass es nicht bin einfach so meeeeeeegaaaaa HHAPPPPPPYYY


----------



## Icedaft (18. September 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Zulassung für Geschichte Lehramt in Bochum bekommen, ich fass es nicht bin einfach so meeeeeeegaaaaa HHAPPPPPPYYY



Wieso treiben sich hier eigentlich so viele zukünftige Leer-, äh Lehrkörper herum? ... Glückwunsch!


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso treiben sich hier eigentlich so viele zukünftige Leer-, äh Lehrkörper herum? ... Glückwunsch!


 
Danke 

Liegt bestimmt daran dass das Forum voll von intelligenten Leuten ist 


Dazu kommt noch ne gute Neuigkeit, hab endlich auch ne Praktiumsstelle an der Schule 500m von mir entfernt bekommen.
Ist bis jetzt der beste Tag seit langem  bei mir ^^


----------



## Jierdan (18. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso treiben sich hier eigentlich so viele zukünftige Leer-, äh Lehrkörper herum? ... Glückwunsch!


 
Wahrscheinlich weil das Lehramtsstudium so gechillt ist dass man in der Vorlesung problemlos PCGHW surfen kann. War zumindest zu meiner Zeit so^^

Ich freu mich dass mein Bombay Sapphire East Gin heute geliefert wurde!


----------



## jamie (18. September 2014)

Ich bin auch Leerer.

Flaschenentleerer.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. September 2014)

Die Kwick Community Seite (Facebook für Arme - Zitat von mir)  Das sind vielleicht ein Paar Vollpfosten dort. Ich lösche mein Profil, und gebe als Grund an dass das Niveau dort unter aller Sau ist. Kommt die E-Mail vom Supporter, es tue ihnen Leid, sie mussten mein Account löschen wegen Beleidigung/ Belästigung.  

Was unterstellt mir erst Facebook wenn ich denen meine Freundschaft kündige? Darf ich dann nicht mehr in die USA reißen.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2014)

80 Meter! Stoppelkamps Traumschuss lässt SCP jubeln


----------



## torkol (20. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eben eine SMS gekriegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Glücklicher, bin 14 und hänge mit fast -7 rum.Wochenende und Hausaufgaben schon fertig  .


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2014)

Gerade auf dem Weg zur Küche eine wirklich große Spinne entdeckt. Dachte ich mir, komm, machst eine Faust und hältst sie daneben, sonst erkennt keiner auf dem Foto ihre Größe.
Was ich dabei vergessen habe: Freundin wartet im Wohnzimmer und mag Spinnen nicht so gerne wie ich. Handy ist bereit, kaum ist die Faust an der Wand, sprintet die Spinne in einem Tempo weg, das ich bei Spinnen noch nie gesehen habe. Hätte man sich denken können... Große Spinne, lange, kräftige Beine... Nunja. Da ich hysterisches Gekreische mitten in der Nacht nicht unbedingt haben möchte, machte ich mich nun über eine Viertelstunde auf die Jagd. Hatte sie dann auf dem Boden in eine Ecke getrieben, nachdem ich sie endlich fand. Nun ist sie in meinem Shaker und ich bin dennoch damit zu meiner Dame gegangen und habe hysterisches Gekreische gehört. Ist ja schließlich noch nicht so spät, dass die Nachbarn einem das nicht verzeihen könnten...  

Morgen wird sie erst mal schön mit Fliegen gefüttert, damit sie brav wächst.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. September 2014)

Habe auch so ein richtig dickes Spinnending vorm Küchenfenster hängen, seitdem habe ich die Katze von den Nachbarn nicht mehr gesehen 

Topic:
Mängelliste nun beim neuen Vermieter, der wird die Nacht nicht gut schlafen


----------



## taks (21. September 2014)

Eine Pizza mit Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Chili und Landjäger und dazu ein kaltes Desperados.

Ein perfekter Wochenausklang


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Meine Mum ist heut spät von nem Konzert heimgekommen, das sie organisiert hat, und ich hab sie mit fertig gekochtem Abendessen empfangen (wusste nichtmal, dass sie kommt, hab aber zu viel für mich gemacht). Es freut mich, dass sie eine Freude hatte


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2014)




----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Pro: Kann @ Home bleiben, Contra: Tabletten Cocktail


----------



## Icedaft (24. September 2014)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## dsdenni (24. September 2014)

Ironie an: Yaaay Schule
Ironie Off

@ Dr. Bakterius : Gute besserung!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

Thanks, so langsam ist die Hand wieder zu gebrauchen und hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Ist aber echt witzig das man das Zeugs knabbern muss und dann noch Pillen für den Magen dazu bekommt


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

Freu mich am meisten auf GTA 5 xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. September 2014)

Schon Donerstag 

2x1 in der neuen Schule 

2 neue Spiele ( CK2 @all DLCs und Mount and Blade + Napoleonic Wars)


----------



## Xcravier (25. September 2014)

Specki ist wieder da 

Komm doch mal wieder in den ^<v Fred


----------



## Kusanar (25. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Thanks, so langsam ist die Hand wieder zu gebrauchen und hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Ist aber echt witzig das man das Zeugs knabbern muss und dann noch Pillen für den Magen dazu bekommt


 
Nennt sich Magenschutz oder Protonenpumpenhemmer laut Wikipedia 
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


Jööööööö Donnerstag is vorbei... schon so knapp am Wochenende!!!


----------



## Offset (25. September 2014)

Heute doch kein Cooper-test gelaufen (So viel Strecke wie möglich in 12 Minuten)


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2014)

Ist doch witzig?^^ Mir hat der damals an der Schule Spaß gemacht


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (25. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Heute doch kein Cooper-test gelaufen (So viel Strecke wie möglich in 12 Minuten)



hahaha, das ist der Schrecken aller Schüler ;D Ich habe bei 333meter Sporplatz immer 9-10 geschafft... Zum Glück mache ich so was nicht mehr... 
Mein Physiklehrer war heute krank, vllt. fällt morden ja die Physikklausur ins Wasser ;D 
Edit: Noch jemand aus Hessen und gerade total im Klausur-lern-Stress? Naja ich lerne ja nichtmal


----------



## Placebo (25. September 2014)

Wir haben gerade Butterbier ausprobiert aber statt Bier Weizen verwendet. Die Gesichter der "freiwilligen Testkandidaten" waren die verschwendete Flasche auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## jamie (25. September 2014)

AKG Q701 für 179,90€

Hot!

AKG Q 701 (grün) bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. September 2014)

Xeon drin.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2014)

PewDiePie singt in einem seiner FaceRig-Videos als  "Doge" (dieser Meme-Hund)  die Hook von "They see me rollin'  ". 

Das könnte man als aktuelle Definition des Internets ansehen


----------



## drebbin (29. September 2014)

Die aktuelle Episode aus: "Drebbin ärgert den Dealer vor Ort"

Ringringring
Dealer: guten Tag
Drebbin: guten Tag, ich möchte mich informieren ob ich nicht gelistete netzteile für spiele und OC PCs über sie beziehen kann...
Dealer: Im allgemeinen schon, was für ein Netzteil interessiert sie denn?
Drebbin: Von bequiet das E9-480W mit CM und das E10 mit 500W.
Dealer: Wir hätten von BQ gerade die L8 Reihe vorrätig, würde die denn auch reichen?
Drebbin: Nein.
Dealer: Muss es denn unbedingt ein BQ sein?Wir haben noch Thermaltake und Corsair Netzteile verfügbar?
Drebbin: (Hat sich vorher auf Homepage umgesehen was verfügbar ist) Ja es soll ein BQ sein, ihre derzeitige Auswahl möchte ich für OC nicht wirklich verwenden.
Dealer: Was haben denn ihre gewünschten Netzteile für Fähigkeiten das es genau diese sein sollen?
Drebbin: Das E10 hat zB DC-DC Technik um nur einwas zu nennen, deswegen würde ich vorrangig dieses über die beziehen.
Dealer: ?
Drebbinadurch beeinflussen sich die Komponenten der unterschiedlichen Spannungen nicht mehr wirklich gegenseitig bei unterschiedlicher Auslastung.
Dealer: Ja stimmt, wäre ja schade wenn dadurch das OC potential nicht voll ausgeschöpft werden kann, da haben sie Recht.
Drebbin: ?
Dealer: Moment ich schaue mal eben nach den Preisen....

Der Rest der Unterhaltung war dann nur noch Geplänkel


----------



## 442 (29. September 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Drebbin: Das E10 hat zB DC-DC Technik um nur einwas zu nennen, deswegen würde ich vorrangig dieses über die beziehen.
> Dealer: ?


 
Freue mich total weil ich mir sein Gesicht vorstellen musste.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2014)

Gerade meinen Beruf hier von "Student" auf "Ex-Student" geändert. Darf mich jetzt Master of Science schimpfen  Und die Sonne scheint


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch! 

@ Topic
Freitag frei!


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich freue mich auf mein Paket 

mfg Flo


----------



## joraku (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey, geht auch mit einfachem Klebeband... 

Die Sonne scheint und der Stundeplan für's kommende Semester ist toll. Interessante Sachen belegen dürfen.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir passt es auch: Nur Montag und Dienstag Vorlesungen


----------



## LaTillinator (2. Oktober 2014)

hab n bänderriss am fuss und kann jetzt deswegen nicht mit wandern (wie schaaaaaadeeeeeee) . und heute hatte ich bedingt dadurch dass ich nur sport hätte schon frei gehabt   
das heisst in den ferien suchte ich wow und bestell mir den corsair carbide 540 air 😳 
hat jmd ne idee ob man dadrinne nen stink normalen dvd bulk für 20€ reinklarschen kann oder fallen einem
da die dvds raus?


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

Heute Mittag bestellt, jetzt schon versendet und Morgen hoffentlich im Briefkasten 

Und ein Feierabend-Bierchen


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

Erster mit einem Quantumian 1 auf HWbot und damit WR-Halter .


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2014)

Heute zur falschen Uhrzeit an der Uni gewesen, ne Pflicht Veranstaltung damit verpasst, und danach das Laptopladegerät übers WE 120km weg vergessen. Super.
Aber ich treff morgen ein nettes Mädchen mal wieder, das machts mehr als nur wett^^


@Olstyle: Quantumian 1? Wasn das?


----------



## drebbin (3. Oktober 2014)

Du ziehst ein Mädchen was dich vielleicht ranlässt einem definitiv funktionierendem Laptopakku vor?
Oh.schäme dich....oh schäme dich


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde vielleicht Internet- und PC abhängig sein, aber manche Sachen sind mir dann doch noch wichtiger


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Du ziehst ein Mädchen was dich vielleicht ranlässt einem definitiv funktionierendem Laptopakku vor?
> Oh.schäme dich....oh schäme dich


 
Wieso gibts bloss kein 'like' Button in der Rumpelkammer? ^^


Wenn wir grad dabei sind:
Mein Laptopakku gibt langsam den Geist auf, versuchen wir es doch mal mit einem lapdance.
Das soll auch Energie geben.


PS: mich freut das Wochenende ist


----------



## Roundy (4. Oktober 2014)

Zwei rennen, zwei siege, und mega die Vorfreude auf morgen


----------



## drebbin (4. Oktober 2014)

Noch 3tage und dann kann ich wieder meine kleine Tochter in die arme schließen.
Montage ist doof...


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Oktober 2014)

Auswärtssieg in Darmstadt. Fortuna, Fortuna, Fortuna!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Oktober 2014)

Umzug vollbracht und abgeschlossen. Es liegt alles verstaut, und wartet darauf gesucht und gefunden zu werden . Es steht alles, bis ich mir einrede es steht dort doch bescheiden. Und es funktioniert alles, und wenn Kabel BW meine Uploadkastration wieder hin bekommt, läuft alles sogar perfekt.


----------



## ebastler (6. Oktober 2014)

Super Mega angekommen. Morgen wird der eingebaut. Mit skyhigh aus dem Forum, wenn er Zeit hat


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2014)

Nur noch knapp 2,5 Monate und dann kommt endlich Star Trek: TNG Staffel 7 auf Bluray raus  Dann hab ich alle Star-Trek-Serien und -Filme auf Bluray (falls erhältlich) bzw. DVD. Interessant, dass ausgerechnet Star Trek so teuer ist (insgesamt über 1100 Euro), obwohl es innerhalb der Föderation nicht einmal Geld gibt...


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine Mama war für mich heut auf der Bank (bin im Ausland und konnte es nicht selbst machen), nachdem die Arschgeigen mir das Monatslimit meiner Bankomatkarte auf 50€ gesetzt haben. Grundlos, und ohne Vorankündigung.
Gab jetzt 4 Tage lang kein Mittagessen an der Uni, weil ich kein Geld hatte, und keine Zeit, in meine Wohnung zu fahren und zu kochen 

Dank meiner mum hab ich jetzt wieder 1500€ Limit


----------



## Dota2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Endlich die Bestätigung erhalten das meine letzten zwei Prüfungen bestanden sind, jetzt darf ich mich endlich Ingenieur schimpfen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Endlich die Bestätigung erhalten das meine letzten zwei Prüfungen bestanden sind, jetzt darf ich mich endlich Ingenieur schimpfen!



Gratz, Herr Ingeunier 

1- in Mathe 
und
2 in Physik


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> ... Dank meiner mum hab ich jetzt wieder 1500€ Limit


 Muttis sind halt die besten  Meine hat heute den Unitymedia Monteur so lange beschäftigt bis wir zu dem Ergebnis gekommen sind ---> Unitymedia ist doof(!) Um es freundlich auszudrücken.


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2014)

Tiefste Temperatur letzte Nacht: 22°C

Das gabs den ganzen Sommer nicht


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2014)

Havi B3 pro bestellt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Tiefste Temperatur letzte Nacht: 22°C
> 
> Das gabs den ganzen Sommer nicht


 Hab heute im Auto die Klimaanlage wieder in Betrieb genommen


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2014)

Ram Bank 1: 1,65V Ram Bank 2: 1,76V
-> Komischer High-Voltage Ram läuft zusammen mit dem normalen Kit ohne dass einer dem anderen unbrauchbare Spannungen zumutet .


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hab heute im Auto die Klimaanlage wieder in Betrieb genommen


 
Wobei ich froh bin wenn der Föhn wieder weg ist.


Aber bis dahin freue ich mich auf das kühle Feierabendbier. 

Wochenende!


----------



## Metalic (10. Oktober 2014)

Morgen den ersten freien Samstag seit vier Monaten.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Oktober 2014)

Ein übereifriger Mod hat gerade anscheinend meinen Post gelöscht... Na gut, dann nochmal: Ich freue mich, dass ich mir gerade eine GTX970 Jetstream bestellt habe und die vermutlich noch diese Woche ankommt.


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist niemand übereifrig, aber in diesem Thread haben Unterhaltungen nichts verloren. Wen etwas freut, der kann das gerne anderen mitteilen, alles andere ist Offtopic.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Oktober 2014)

Welche Unterhaltung auch immer. Ich dachte, die Rumpelkammer wäre für OT gedacht und ein kleiner, 2 Sätze umfassender Austausch, der sich sogar auf das Thema bezieht, wäre akzeptabel. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt.

Mich freut gerade total, dass ich gerade eine Benachrichtigung von Mindfactory bekommen habe, dass meine Graka verschickt wurde und vermutlich übermorgen ankommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gerade AC3  angefangen zu spielen ...   

Ist ja klasse, dass Ethan  genauso klingt wie James Bond  -.-    Wer war denn für diese Wahl zuständig?  Der Sprecher ist zwar gut,  aber die Assoziationen sind wirklich sehr unpassend.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Oktober 2014)

AlltagsOC aufgefrischt (Generalüberholung da instabil) und offenbar 80Mhz mehr rausgeholt und den Ram auf 970Mhz (+130).


----------



## nulchking (14. Oktober 2014)

Erste Woche an der Uni und ich wurde auserkoren das erste Referat zu verfassen, ohne Kenntnisse von wissensvhaftlicher Arbeit weil das fangen wir an zu lernen im 1. Semester xD

Desweiteren ist endlich die Bestätigung fürs Bafög angekommen in 2 Monaten gibts dann endlich wieder Geld


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Oktober 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Erste Woche an der Uni und ich wurde auserkoren das erste Referat zu verfassen, ohne Kenntnisse von wissensvhaftlicher Arbeit weil das fangen wir an zu lernen im 1. Semester xD





Das fangen wir in der J1 zu lernen an. 

@Topic ich werde einen eigenen Claptrap bekommen


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2014)

Einfach die beste Fehlermeldung der Welt  

Da freut man sich sogar wenn ein Fehler auftritt ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Oktober 2014)

Nein, die beste Fehlermeldung ist ein fenster, in dem einfach nur  "null" steht. Und es freut mich sehr, dass diese Deppen die immer noch nicht behoben haben.

Edit: Hiermit ist NICHT die Moderation bzw überhaupt dieses Forum gemeint, wie von manchen angenommen, sondern die Media-Markt-IT.


----------



## Roundy (15. Oktober 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Das fangen wir in der J1 zu lernen an.
> 
> @Topic ich werde einen eigenen Claptrap bekommen



Mich freut grad dass ich schon in der 9ten klasse in doesen genuss gekommen bin


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Oktober 2014)

Patch 6.0.2 in WoW


----------



## AeroX (16. Oktober 2014)

Das mein neues iPhone heute geliefert wird


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/358121-gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-showcase.html


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das ich in 1 Stunde heimgehen kann !


----------



## Festplatte (16. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/358121-gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-showcase.html



WIE? WOHER? Ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf meine Palit 970 und du hast einfach mal schon eine Gigabyte.  

@Topic: Mehr Zeit für's Referat. Woohoo.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2014)

Konnektschöns. 

Nee, ich hab sie am 9.10. bestellt und gestern Mittag kam ne Mail, dass sie verschickt wurde. Heute Mittag kam der gelbe Mensch mit dem Paket.


----------



## Festplatte (17. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Konnektschöns.
> 
> Nee, ich hab sie am 9.10. bestellt und gestern Mittag kam ne Mail, dass sie verschickt wurde. Heute Mittag kam der gelbe Mensch mit dem Paket.



 Ich hab meine schon am 6. bestellt (bei Mindfactory) und sie ist immer noch ohne Liefertermin. 

@Topic: Meine 15€ Übergangszeit-Grafikkarte kommt morgen. Immerhin kann ich dann HD-Videos wieder ruckelfrei sehen. xD


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2014)

Wochenende, meine Freunde!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Oktober 2014)

Herbstferien


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Herbstferien



Dito.

Berliner?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (17. Oktober 2014)

Meine Frau, meine Katzen, mein Zuhause und das hier https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-473399


----------



## Sebastian95 (18. Oktober 2014)

Herbstferien und mein 6plus kommt am Mittwoch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Oktober 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Berliner?



Sachsen^^

Dass bei uns in Sachsen nach gestrigen Gewittern endlich wieder dir Sonne scheint.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Oktober 2014)

Sebastian95 schrieb:


> Herbstferien und mein 6plus kommt am Mittwoch



Mit dem patentierten biegbaren Display 

Es freut mich sehr, dass mein Pre-Sequal-Exemplar noch irgendwo in den Händen der Post hängt.


----------



## SirVenom (18. Oktober 2014)

Einkauf erledigt, Vogelfutter-Häußchen aufgestellt und ein weiteres in den Kirschbaum gehangen.
Jetzt tummeln sich hier viele Piepmätze, welche sich über ihr gratis Futter freuen und ich hab nen schönen Becher Kaffee bei gutem Wetter.
Also alles top!


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Temps 

Da ist ein kleiner Noctua-Tower mit einem 92mm Fan drauf... Sehr geil^^
(Der Temp Sensor der HDD mist btw Mist, so weit ich weiß)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (20. Oktober 2014)

Mein neuer Whatsapp status:
Wer ein summendes Geräusch im PC wahrnimmt sollte entweder VSync einschalten oder die Biene befreien 

Selbst meine Freundin findet den lustig, obwohl sie mit VSync nichts anfangen kann^^


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Oktober 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mein neuer Whatsapp status:
> Wer ein summendes Geräusch im PC wahrnimmt sollte entweder VSync einschalten oder die Biene befreien
> 
> Selbst meine Freundin findet den lustig, obwohl sie mit VSync nichts anfangen kann^^


 
Deaktiviertes VSync erzeugt summende Geräusche?


----------



## drebbin (20. Oktober 2014)

Im Sinne von mehreren hundert FpS und Spulenfiepen


----------



## Festplatte (21. Oktober 2014)

Meine Graka ist endlich verschickt worden.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2014)

Endlich einen Termin für meine 4. Koronarvenenablation bekommen - irgendwann muß es ja mal klappen...


----------



## Two-Face (21. Oktober 2014)

Bayern macht die Roma platt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2014)

Nach 2 Stunden endlich den lästigen Schluckauf losgeworden... Die Lösung? 1x übergeben


----------



## exowar (22. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden endlich den lästigen Schluckauf losgeworden... Die Lösung? 1x übergeben


 
justalkoholikerthings 

ich freu mich das ich morgen vormittag ne lieferung bekomme mit dem Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO, i7 4790K und 16gb  G.Skill TridentX ram
ich hoffe nur das es original verpackt ist und keine zurückgelieferte und defekte B-ware sein wird weil es von einem nicht näher genannten sehr günstigen deutschen online shop kommt und compuland extrem schlechten RMA support liefert im ernstfall


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2014)

Das kuriose ist: Da ich eine  Lebertransplantation hinter mir habe, habe ich noch nie Alkohol getrunken und werde das auch nie tun  netter Versuch


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe soeben eine ganz spezielle Kaffeetasse in der Hand gehabt...


Kaffee rein, hochgehoben, klirr, Tasse hinüber und die ganze Hand zerschnitten... 


War erst mal 45 Minuten beschäftigt, das ordentlich zu desinfizieren (Wir hatten nur Iodlösung da ) und die Blutung zu stillen (Ein Stück hat ne Fingerkuppe sauber abgetrennt... Nix Schlimmes, ist halt gut durchblutet und entsprechend isses gelaufen). 
Dann noch einmal 20 Minuten die Küche und den Weg zum Bad geputzt. 


Aber hey, wenigstens bin ich jetzt wieder wach


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2014)

Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland und es schneit


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

Dreamfall Chapters Book One läd gerade herunter. Nur doof dass ich so Kopfschmerzen habe dass das heute mit dem Spielen nichts wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland und es schneit


 
Was ?  

Bei uns ist heute endlich wieder Sonne, nachdem die letzten beiden Tage Weltuntergangswetter war ...


----------



## LaTillinator (23. Oktober 2014)

I7 4790K,MSI Z87I, 16GB HYPERX FURY, 256GB SAMSUNG 840 EVO/ MX100 und die Powercolor R9 290X PCS+ angekommen 

am wochenende wird gebastelt *-*


----------



## Festplatte (24. Oktober 2014)

Palit GTX 970 endlich da und das Spulenfiepen ist erst ab 300 FPS hörbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gedacht, ich traue meinen Augen nicht...    Kaufland hat die kleinen Paletten Monster Energy auf 8,88€  pro Stück reduziert!   
Normalerweise kostet das 1,59€ pro Dose ...

Jedenfalls konnte ich es nicht lassen, eine Palette mitzunehmen


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2014)

Für 8,88€?
Das ist ja ein Schnäppchen, hier gabs die mal letztens für 0,99€ pro Dose und normal kosten die hier 1,29€.

@Topic
Gerade F1 2013 für 8,99€ bei MMOGA gekauft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Oktober 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=781724"/>
> 
> Hab gedacht, ich traue meinen Augen nicht...    Kaufland hat die kleinen Paletten Monster Energy auf 8,88  pro Stück reduziert!
> Normalerweise kostet das 1,59 pro Dose ...
> ...



Verkauf es in Marktplatz für 12€ 

@Topic

Ein Gerät dass Staub saugt


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

Dass heute mein Leistungsmessgerät angekommen ist, und morgen zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr UPS mir mein Cooler Master V450SM bringt. Neue Rev.


----------



## drebbin (28. Oktober 2014)

Gerade auf der Heimfahrt von Stuttgart nach Dresden.
Auf zu meiner Frau, Tochter, den beiden Miezekatzen und Kingdom Come Alpha


----------



## Placebo (31. Oktober 2014)

Halloween: noch nie mitgemacht aber alleine die Blicke der anderen hier im Zug waren schon den Aufwand wert


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Oktober 2014)

Habe eben mit einem Freund gemütlich ein Bierchen am See getrunken und dabei passierte etwas recht Lustiges.
Wir unterhielten uns gerade, als 2 Mädels (schätze sie auf 16. war ja dunkel) vorbeiliefen. Ich antwortete "beide ganz gut." auf die Frage, welchen Teil von The Dark Knight Returns ich den besser fände. Die Mädels fühlten sich angesprochen und die frechere Antwortete "ja, noch lauter." und nahmen meine Äußerung als Kompliment. Unabhängig von ihren darauf folgenden Annäherungsversuchen, wimmelte ich sie dann halbwegs charmant ab. (Erklärte ihnen, dass Rauchen ungesund sei und wir deswegen nur Alkoholiker wären xD)
Ist das normal, dass die Kiddies von heute so leicht zu haben sind?

Naja, wir hatten auch sonst unseren Spaß, daher geht es mir ganz gut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein Handy ist gerade aus 2 Metern auf Holzboden geknallt, ist aber ganz heile  

China Technology


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2014)

Gutes Wetter ausgenutzt. Wilhelma in Stuttgart unsicher gemacht. Mal wieder fotografieren können. Auf der AB war net viel los und der Spritpreis beim tanken auch gut.
Alles in allem ein Tag der sehr gut war


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2014)

Gerade festgestellt dass ein Grim Fandango Remake kommt.  (ja, alte Nachricht aber für mich gerade neu)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. November 2014)

Ich freue mich gerade extrem, weil ich voll begeistert über meine neue FeuerFuchs Browser-Erweiterung bin : " _*Element Hiding Helper für Adblock Plus*_ "
Das Programm ist doch sehr mächtig, ich gestalte damit all meine oft besuchten Webseiten um, was man damit alles verstecken kann ist einfach grandios.
Den ganzen Mist mit den man sich sonst abfinden muss, denn man nie im leben braucht oder je haben wollte, kann man ausblenden 
Jetzt sehen viele Seiten sehr sauber und aufgeräumt aus, und ich sehe nur mehr das was ich sehen will.
PCGH Verantwortliche für die Website-Gestaltung würden einen Herzinfarkt bekommen, wenn sie wüssten was ich alles hier ausgeblendet habe


----------



## soth (2. November 2014)

Bier, welches nach Bier schmeckt


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Ich freu mich, dass ich endlich in meinem Wohnzimmer voran komme und ich heute einen lang ersehnten Schwingsessel hole.


----------



## MacMyver (5. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oFmRN0oadI 

GTA in wunderschöner EGO......Wow


----------



## taks (5. November 2014)

Am Wochenende gehts nach Lissabon


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

Heute kommt per DPD eine neue Tür und eine neue Wandhalterung für meinen TV x)


----------



## .::ASDF::. (5. November 2014)

Ein Traum wird wahr, endlich schnelles Internet auf dem Land von 1,6 Mbit auf 100/100 Mbit!!!!!  FTTH FTW!!


----------



## Roundy (5. November 2014)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Ein Traum wird wahr, endlich schnelles Internet auf dem Land von 1,6 Mbit auf 100/100 Mbit!!!!!  FTTH FTW!!



Oha hast dus gut.. 
Wir tuckern hier immer noch mit 3k rum 
@topic mich "freut" dass meine 290 jetzt zum Geburtstag in die RMA darf 
Gruß


----------



## taks (5. November 2014)

Der erste Schnee 
Und Gestern hatte es noch 23°C -.-


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. November 2014)

Das ich nächsten Dienstag noch einen Termin bekommen hab  sonst dauert das ewig 

 mfg


----------



## Teutonnen (8. November 2014)

Grad beim Herbstschiessen gewesen, 66/74 Punkte, 3. Rang -> 250.- Preisgeld.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2014)

Kramer schenkt dem BVB den Sieg - sportschau.de  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ifc3Oty3sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. November 2014)

Der Wallpaper-Thread hats auf die Main geschafft 



Spoiler



News-technisch muss im Moment wohl ne Flaute herrschen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. November 2014)

Super Auftritt in Dresden mit der ganzen Klasse. Huh, war ja richtig cool im Hygienemuseum.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. November 2014)

Habe heute mein Windows geschrottet, dann allerdings einen sehr rezenten Wiederherstellungspunkt gefunden. Nun ist fast alles wie vorher.
Nur Avast muss noch runter und der Panda drauf.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. November 2014)

This War of Mine , endlich irgendwas anderes als Bam, bam, headshot. 

Dank diesen Game versteht man endlich das Leiden der Menschen in Kriegsgebieten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. November 2014)

Das ich an meinem Geburtstag vermutlich wieder "Spaß" habe


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2014)

Na dann hoff ich mal das ...der Gegenpart (sofern es einen gibt  ) ebenfalls etwas davon hat.  :grins: 


Das ich meinen nächsten Montagezyklus dann dank neuem Lappi +FiiO E10 + Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro meinen Ohren endlich wieder einen Gefallen tun kann anstatt den halbgewalkten Lauten aus dem mp3 Player abends....


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. November 2014)

Ja sie wird auch was von haben ^^

Das ich endlich meine Never Settle Forever Code hab


----------



## Rexicus (17. November 2014)

In WoW ohne laggs und ohne dc eingeloggt zu sein und zu leveln auf nem verschlossenen Server. ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (17. November 2014)

für meine defekte GTX 670 aus der Signatur ne Gutschrift von 280€ bekommen    etz leg ich nen Fuffi drauf und hol ne 970


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. November 2014)

Das ich durch die Spiele von dem Pcgh Magazin, Nerver Settle Space, Steam Schlüssel und DVD von Freunden und Co. mehr zu Zocken habe als ich Zeit habe     
Oh ja Steam ...


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2014)

Das ich in BF4 heute mal nicht ausschließlich gestorben bin...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. November 2014)

Far Cry 4 kostenlos  nur das runterladen dauert ewig 
 7 Stunden 

mfg


----------



## 442 (19. November 2014)

Mainboard heut angekommen (arbeitet DHL auch an einem Feiertag?), morgen kommt der Rest, dann wird gebastelt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> für meine defekte GTX 670 aus der Signatur ne Gutschrift von 280€ bekommen    etz leg ich nen Fuffi drauf und hol ne 970


 
mann mann mann, wie alt ist deine GTX 670 eigentlich? 
-----------------------------------
COD AW am Abend zu zocken. Download hat fast 6 Stunden über Steam gedauert !


----------



## Klarostorix (19. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> mann mann mann, wie alt ist deine GTX 670 eigentlich?



Die war ein knapp 2,5 Jahre alt, gleich zu Release gekauft.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

KH gekauft  kommen viell. noch diese Woche an.


----------



## drebbin (20. November 2014)

Telekom Techniker heute angekommen um mein 16k DSL zu installieren | JA das ist ein Fortschritt für mich 

Es läuft wie geschnitten Brot....

Dazu kommt noch das mein neues Montage-notebook (hier ausm Forum gekauft) heute angekommen ist (von einer sehr hübschen Postbotin )

Auch das läuft wie geschnitten Brot

Jetzt sitze ich hier...höre Housetime.fm stabil über meine KoHö (siehe Sig) mit fast voller Lautstärke ....richte das Notebook ein...trinke mein Hasseröder.....geschmeidig sage ich euch


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2014)

Dass FarCry 4 bombastisch läuft


----------



## Stryke7 (21. November 2014)

Dass ich mich entschieden habe, meine letzte musikalische Neuanschaffung als CD zu kaufen.  Der Klangunterschied zu den mp3s von Amazon (die man ja zu jeder CD dazubekommt)  ist selbst bei einem Rap-Album wirklich deutlich.


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

BoySetsFire für die Ohren, CSS für die Augen, Schnupftabak mit Whiskyaroma für die Nase und ein kühles Blondes für den Rachen.

Der Freitagabend ist gerettet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade angekommen 

+

http://www.gmx.net/magazine/sport/fussball/252-liga-tor-lionel-messi-bricht-allzeit-rekord-30230474


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Die Restrukturierung der GUI von Website und Forum ist ja herrlich!    Endlich wieder etwas übersichtlicher ...


----------



## thunderofhate (25. November 2014)

Habe mir aus einem Pappkarton einen CPU-Tunnel gebaut.  Der 4770k hat im Idle nun 27°. 
Weil ich  keine Direct-Exhaust Grafikkarte besitze, muss ich mir hierfür noch eine Lösung einfallen lassen, denn die Temperaturen sind im übertakteten Betrieb nun merkbar schlechter. Da das Xpredator ziemlich breit ist, wird es wohl ein Kamin, der zwischen dem CPU-Kühler und der Seitenwand zum Lüfter im Dach führt. Das wird jetzt etwas länger dauern. ^^

So, mein Kamin ist auch fertig und die Temperaturen passen.


----------



## taks (30. November 2014)

Mein 955BE lässt sich super übertakten, aber die Temps gehen Richtung 90°C 

edit: CPU-Voltage auf 1.275 und er bleibt bei 45°C


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Morgen kommt vermutlich mein 21:9 Bildschirm ...   Das wird hoffentlich dagegen helfen, dass ich in der Taskleiste immer scrollen muss ...     Das ist in Win7 einfach total unpraktisch implementiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Obwohl, ich habe einen Prof, der macht die Präsentationen immer über sein Netbook mit VGA-Auflösung oder so ...  da passen sage und schreibe 4 Icons in die Taskleiste.  Der muss da so viel drin herumscrollen, dass er teilweise seine Fenster nicht wiederfindet  )


----------



## Agriculturalist (5. Dezember 2014)

Mich freut im Moment....

* gleich Feierabend,
* Wochenende folgt,
* Nikolaus steht an. 

+ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/358741-pc-die-wand-wieso-auch-nicht.html


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Dezember 2014)

So'n geiler Tisch-PC und dann ne G15. 


@OT:
Hab heute meine Dämpfungsringe für die Tastatur bekommen. Endlich kein klick klack mehr im TS.


----------



## n1c0 (5. Dezember 2014)

Das gleich wieder Dortmund ein Spiel verlieren wird


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2014)

BVB schafft den Befreiungsschlag 




n1c0 schrieb:


> Das gleich wieder Dortmund ein Spiel verlieren wird


----------



## torkol (6. Dezember 2014)

Heute kommt mein Mikrofon


----------



## Roundy (6. Dezember 2014)

Crackstreetboys 3 ist der Hammer <3 am rauf und runterhören 
Index wir kommen  
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2014)

LG 29EA93 angekommen 


Edit gegen Doppepost:

Habe mit neuen Benchmarks angefangen.  Ich bekomme den neuen FX 8350 mit Luft  im Benchmark auf unter 40°C  gehalten  
Das lässt auf gute OC-Ergebnisse hoffen.


----------



## MrBass (9. Dezember 2014)

Gleich gibt's nen Kaffee ;P


----------



## torkol (9. Dezember 2014)

Mikrofon angekommen


----------



## Abufaso (10. Dezember 2014)

Wuuuuuuuuu nächsten Freitag darf ich zum ersten Mal auflegen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich schon hinter mir, doof nur dass die Full HD Kamera zwar gestochen scharfe Bilder macht, man kann glatt die Rillen der Schallplatten sehen (Ja ich bin noch Oldschool), aber der Ton ist leider so derb, macht kein Spaß zum anschauen, und wieder hören.  Und nun fehlt einfach die Zeit. Man baut halt nicht mal just in Time mal Kamera, Aufnahmegerät, ... auf und mixt los. 

Topic:
Ich freu mich dass ich einer der wenigen bin der ohne Probleme sein Urlaub bekommen hat. Zwar zum ärger der alten, und länger eingesessenen Kollegen die nun über Weihnachten/ Neujahr arbeiten müssen, aber ..........


----------



## Abufaso (11. Dezember 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hab ich schon hinter mir, doof nur dass die Full HD Kamera zwar gestochen scharfe Bilder macht, man kann glatt die Rillen der Schallplatten sehen (Ja ich bin noch Oldschool), aber der Ton ist leider so derb, macht kein Spaß zum anschauen, und wieder hören.  Und nun fehlt einfach die Zeit. Man baut halt nicht mal just in Time mal Kamera, Aufnahmegerät, ... auf und mixt los.



Und das ist der Grund, warum sich digitales DJing durchsetzt 

@T: morgen letzter Tag arbeiten für dieses Jahr


----------



## Natler (11. Dezember 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund, warum sich digitales DJing durchsetzt
> 
> @T: morgen letzter Tag arbeiten für dieses Jahr



Moin ist auch mein letzter Arbeitstag  3 Wochen frei


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Dezember 2014)

(Electronic) Hardstyle Abend, läuft hervorragend. Mischen die ... Säue ... mir nicht immer Werbung dazwischen. OK, in den Moment kann ich hier z.B. schreiben, aber es nervt ultimativ.  Aber irgendwie müssen die sich ja finanzieren. Dafür schmeckt das Bier. Ähm ... für unter 16 Jährige ... ersetzt "Bier" durch Kakaomilch. Nicht dass ich Schwierigkeiten durch ein Mod bekomme ich wäre nicht Jugendschutzgerecht.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe wohl gerade die Kompakt-Pizza erfunden ...    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Dezember 2014)

WIE kannst du nur die göttliche aller göttlichen Köstlichkeit auf dieser Erde je so misshandeln  Das muss man doch stoppen, so geht man NICHT mit *Pizza* um, wo ist Amerika wenn man sie mal braucht.  


Spoiler



Nur Spaß 



Topic:
Ich hab mein neuen Firmenleiter geknackt. Ich hab nun Narrenfreiheit, den stärksten Firmeneinsatzwagen, den einzigen mit Klimaanlage, elekt. Fensterheber, Einbau- CD- Radio mit 4 Serie Einbaulautsprecher, Zentralverriegelung mit Fernbedienung, ...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Dezember 2014)

Wichteln war mehr als ein großer Erfolg ^^


----------



## S754 (19. Dezember 2014)

Heute letzter Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Dezember 2014)

Auf 2 Wochen frei 

um dann Far Cry 4 zu zocken


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2014)

Mit Hochdruck arbeite ich daran, mein neues System noch mit maximaler Leistung stabil zu bekommen,  um noch ein paar Benchmark-Ergebnisse zu bekommen bevor ich es auf den "Alltagszustand" zurückbaue.  Super viel Zeitdruck daher, dass morgen mittag das System fertig für eine LAN-Party sein muss.

Prozessor kratzt gerade an der 5 Ghz Marke und das Mainboard jagt fast 1,7V durch ihn durch,  die Lüfter pressen unter lautem Gebrüll über 500m³ Luft pro Stunde durch, im Kühler entstehen Windgeschwindigkeiten über 50 Km/H.

Ich will gerade den finalen Stabilitätstest vor dem eilig herbeigesehnten Benchmark-Durchlauf starten, als es passiert:

Peng, das Netzteil gibt auf.  Ein Kondesator platzt, der Inhalt fliegt herum und erzeugt Lichtblitze bei den enstehenden Kurzschlüsse an Spulen und weiteren Bauteile in der Umgebung.


Mario Barth würde sagen:  "SO!  Jetz hasse Stress!" 


Wo zum Geier bekomme ich so schnell ein neues Netzteil her?   Und wie gehts der restlichen Hardware?  

Die Hauptstromzufuhr ist unterbrochen, alle Bauteile werden aktiv heruntergekühlt, und ich überlege wie ich das jetzt noch schaffen kann ... 

In dem Sinne: Gute Nacht, ich bekomme immerhin volle zwei Stunden Schlaf!


----------



## Icedaft (20. Dezember 2014)

Die 5. OP hinter mir und wieder Zuhause. Hoffentlich hält die Pumpe jetzt und funktioniert so wie sie es soll...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2014)

Noch 2 Arbeitstage, dann LMAA  Nach der Weihnachtsfeier gestern könnte dies aber 2 sehr lange Tagen werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2014)

Zum obigen Post:  Tatsächlich habe ich um kurz nach zehn  ein passendes  BeQuiet E10  hier in der Stadt gefunden,  Atelco sei Dank  

Jetzt wird er gleich auf Alltagseinstellungen umgebaut,  was mal wieder spannend ist.  Einige Bauteile drin die noch nie gelaufen sind,  mit Taktraten und Spannungen die ich nicht mehr testen kann und das auf ein Betriebssystem, das erstmal auf den Chipsatz konvertiert werden muss. 
Kann ja nur gut gehen! 

Aber immerhin super glücklich,  in nichtmal 4 Stunden am Wochenende früh morgens ein passendes Netzteil bekommen zu haben


----------



## Abufaso (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte gestern die Ehre, in einem Club zum ersten Mal professionell auflegen zu dürfen als wahrscheinlich einziger DJ mit elektronischer Mukke in der ganzen Stadt. Und es war geiiil


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nen einzigartigen PC im örtlichen 'Algi' gefunden 
(Schild genau lesen)


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Dezember 2014)

Einen Teil der Weihnachtsgeschenke heute per Amazon bestellt. 
Das wird lustig, wenn die morgen nicht liefern. Die restlichen muss ich heute und morgen besorgen.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Dezember 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab nen einzigartigen PC im örtlichen 'Algi' gefunden
> (Schild genau lesen)


Der kommt mir so bekommt vor  
Liegt vlt. Daran das ich heute auch in einem Algi war xD


----------



## torkol (23. Dezember 2014)

Ferien


----------



## keinnick (23. Dezember 2014)

Urlaub


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2014)

Mein Sohn hat mir eine Canon EOS 100D Geschenkt .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab seit Montag mein Lohn *schon* auf dem Konto 
---> Fies, ich hab es jetzt erst bemerkt wo erster Weihnachtsfeiertag ist, wo alles Läden zu haben


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab nen neuen Kopfhörer geschenkt bekommen: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch ein neues Mitglied in der Beyerdynamic-Sammlung:  Ein MMX 102 iE     Wird gerade eingespielt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Dezember 2014)

Ein neuer Monitor endlich besser als 720p.

Was freut mich mehr ? Kein DP Kabel


----------



## Roundy (25. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hab auch ein neues Mitglied in der Beyerdynamic-Sammlung:  Ein MMX 102 iE     Wird gerade eingespielt.


Ich gesell mich auch dazu 
Bei mir der dt 770 pro 250 ohm unterm baum 
Gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich gesell mich auch dazu
> Bei mir der dt 770 pro 250 ohm unterm baum
> Gruß


Der stand bei mir auch zur Wahl, hab mich aber für den 990 Pro entschieden.


----------



## ebastler (26. Dezember 2014)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk tut nach ein Wenig Kalibrierung endlich, was es soll


----------



## torkol (27. Dezember 2014)

Gerade entdeckt dass mein Lieblings Lets Player RollerCoaster Tycoon World letsplayen wird anfang nächsten jahres


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Dezember 2014)

meinen Ausblick im Ferienhaus in Tschechien.

Und eine Woche lang den Pegel halten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2014)

Faszinierend, ich löse ganze RAID Konfigurationen auf, schmeiße alte S-ATA und DVD-Laufwerke weg, installiere Windows X mal neu, ... BIOS Update ... zu Gott betten ... das System lief so stabil wie die Aktien von WOHA. 

Jetzt habe ich einen einzigen Riegel, von 3, entfernt, obwohl MemTest86 sagte dass alles OK ist,  so dass ein reiner Dualchannel Betrieb im System herrscht ----> Läuft seit 2 Tagen ohne ein Bluescreen, oder Freeze.  Ich wollte das Board schon zurück schicken, scheute noch vor dem Aufwand. Jetzt läuft jenes System zwar nur mit 4GB (2x 2GB), aber es läuft auf einmal zuverlässig.


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2014)

Schnee, Schnee und noch mehr Schnee 

Nur schade, dass ich arbeiten muss


----------



## JC88 (29. Dezember 2014)

Schnee, Schnee und noch mehr Schnee

Gut das ich nen Quad vor der Tür stehen hab


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2014)

Schnee, Schnee und noch mehr Schnee

Wie gut dass ich neben dem Heizkörper sitze zum zocken, und 2 PCs fleißig den Raum heizen mit Spielen, und oder Rendern.


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2014)

Letzter Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr 


edit:  Und wir haben 25cm Schnee


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachtsgeschenk aus der Nerdkiste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Dezember 2014)

Dass meine Yosemite Installation gleich fertig ist


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Januar 2015)

Dass ich endlich kein WLAN mehr brauche xD


----------



## drebbin (6. Januar 2015)

Hier stand ein Demenzanzeichen ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Januar 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mein neuer Whatsapp status:Wer ein summen im PC hört sollte VSync einschalten oder die Biene befreien.


Haben du oder ein anderer das hier nicht schon einmal geschrieben oder ist das ein Déjà-vu?

Mein Kinnbart ist mittlerweile 3-4cm lang und damit wesentlich länger als die Haare auf Kopf. In Kombination mit meiner Hornbrille (trage sonst Kontaktlinsen) sieht das ziemlich lustig aus.


----------



## drebbin (6. Januar 2015)

Wirsing stimmt... 

Hatte den status nach langer Zeit vorhins wieder entdeckt...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2015)

Anscheinend bin ich der Erste der FF-XIII mit Gamepadsteuerung gestreamt bekommt. JoyToKey sei dank .


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

Ähm äähhh ...   Gronkh hat sein aktuelles Setup bekannt gegeben:  Hardware Setup (WiP) - Pastebin.com

Und das ist ihm eigentlich schon zu alt und er will es mal wieder erneuern. 

Ich komme darauf gerade nicht so richtig klar. 



Minecraft läuft darauf trotzdem ruckelig


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

lol @ Stryke 

Edit: Grade auf ne gtx470 auf ebay geboten. Leider vercheckt dass das teil defekt ist


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2015)

Morgen schon Freitag 
Auf meiner SSD schlummert ein frisches, neues, BF4, ne neue DVD (Ein altes Disc Format um Filme zu speichern/ schauen, wie BlueRay nur mit unterirdischer Auflösung ) von Michael Mittermeier  liegt neben dem PC, ... Wochenende kann gerne vorbei kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2015)

Der HTPC läuft wieder stabil. Allerdings nur per Organspende vom großen Bruder. 
Hat doch seine Vorteile wenn man genug Ram für 8 PCs verbaut hat, da kann man mal was ausleihen ohne überhaupt den Unterschied zu merken .


----------



## dsdenni (8. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der HTPC läuft wieder stabil. Allerdings nur per Organspende vom großen Bruder.
> Hat doch seine Vorteile wenn man genug Ram für 8 PCs verbaut hat, da kann man mal was ausleihen ohne überhaupt den Unterschied zu merken .



Was zum?! Aber?.. Egal  


Ironie an
Morgen noch 2 Klausuren!! GEIL
Ironie aus


----------



## Roundy (9. Januar 2015)

Die nächsten 5 wochen keine atbeiten  
Gruß


----------



## Nickles (9. Januar 2015)

Pakete vonm Caseking und Marktplatz grade angekommen


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2015)

Mein Schreibtisch braucht auch noch eine CPU-Halterung!!!  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Davon haben die ne ganze Menge im Angebot ...    Hat da jemand "Computer" mit "CPU" abkürzen wollen oder wie kommt man auf so einen schwachsinnigen Namen?   


Jedenfalls hatte ich gerade gut zu lachen.  Wer noch mehr davon will:   buero-direkt24.de






Edit:    Halt, es wird* noch besser* !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











Ich hab grade Tränen in den Augen ...      Ich möchte auch mithilfe von Gurten an beiden Seiten meiner Füße CPUs montieren!


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2015)

Wir sind auf Seite 404 und trotzdem ist noch kein Fehler aufgetreten... [emoji13]


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wir sind auf Seite 404 und trotzdem ist noch kein Fehler aufgetreten... [emoji13]



Kommt auf deine Einstellungen an,  ich hab erst Seite 202  


Da ich immer noch grinsen muss, hier nochmal das Elend in all seiner Pracht:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

















Tante Edith kommt eine halbe Stunde später auch nochmal vorbei,  sie hat noch so eine Seite entdeckt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe gerade Google gefragt, und das lässt eigentlich keine Zweifel aufkommen wie "CPU" definiert ist ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Januar 2015)

Na immer noch besser als Onlineshops die Computer verkaufen, und dabei bei Dual, Quad, ... Core CPUs (also die richtigen Central Processing Unit) zusammen zählen. Da hat der Core i7 4790K 16GHz, und der kleinste im Bunde 4,8GHz.


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2015)

Hab mir grade Bilder vom Hubble-Teleskop angeschaut und bei manchen läufts mir einfach eiskalt den Rücken runter, so schön sind die.
Noch ein positiver Nebeneffekt: Immer, wenn ich sowas sehe, wird mir wieder klar, wie dermaßen klein und unbedeutend wir sind, und dass die vom Mensch erschaffenen politischen, wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Systeme, Hierarchien und Ideologien nicht mal ein Furz und völlig unbedeutend sind. Manchmal denk ich, man sollte sich davon einfach mal loseisen.

Schade nur, dass wir uns trotzdem das Recht nehmen, diese Erde mutwillig zu zerstören.


Wens interessiert: Das hier ist ein besonders schönes.


----------



## Nickles (12. Januar 2015)

Ö-Recht examen rückgabe...
Total Panik die Welt geht unter...
7 Punkte (41/62)  
Alle Examen für den kleinen Schein / 3 Semester geschafft? check
Alle examen beim jeweils ersten Versuch geschafft? check
Hausarbeit bestanden? check
Hausarbeit beim ersten Versuch bestanden? check
Zusätzliche Hausarbeit freiwillig mit geschrieben und geschafft? Check

jjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Speicherpapst (12. Januar 2015)

8 Seiten fuer die Projektpruefung gerade zuendegeschrieben


----------



## dsdenni (12. Januar 2015)

Das ich darauf warten kann bis die Telekom meine Leitung repariert.. Seitens der EWE (die hier auch kräftig ausgebaut haben) läuft alles...


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2015)

Die Schweizer schicken Dollar und Euro auf Talfahrt


----------



## Speicherpapst (16. Januar 2015)

Prodigy fertig


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Die Schweizer schicken Dollar und Euro auf Talfahrt



Hannes Reichelt lässt 3 Schweizer bei der Abfahrt in Wengen hinter sich. 

Und eben auch das Amazon die Zahlungsart "Auf Rechnung" hinzugefügt hat.


----------



## lg36 (19. Januar 2015)

Das ich meine Brummschleife endlich weg bekommen habe !!!


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2015)

Mein MSI GE40 sollte morgen kommen


----------



## Speicherpapst (20. Januar 2015)

Projektprüfung mit 2+ bestanden


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

Was mich freut: Spotify scheint irgendwie trotz non-Premium keine Werbung mehr zu bringen, bei mir.

Was mich nervt: Qualität ist immer noch die alte


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2015)

Zweitletzte Prüfung für dieses Semester hinter mir


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2015)

Notenschnitt 2.3 yaaaay


----------



## Placebo (21. Januar 2015)

Australien, ich komme! Tschüss, PCGHX, meld mich, wenn ich mal wieder Internet habe (ich vermisse meine mechanische Tastatur jetzt schon ).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Januar 2015)

DAS ICH dies noch erleben darf, in meinen fortgeschrittenen Tage, dass es DHL Fahrer gibt die noch zuvorkommend, und freundlich sind. Und einem noch Tipps, und Ratschläge zur gelieferten Ware geben. 

OK, der Sack hätte das unförmige Paket auch direkt vor die Wohnungstüre absetzen können, und nicht vorm Hauseingang.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

WOCHENENDE! SAUFEEEN


----------



## Roundy (23. Januar 2015)

WOCHENENDE! TRAINING [emoji1] 
Mensch denni 
Vorbild sein 
Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Januar 2015)

Wochenende! Übertakteeeeen 
Mensch Roundy, sowas sagt man nicht in einem PC-Forum


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wochenende! Übertakteeeeen
> Mensch Roundy, sowas sagt man nicht in einem PC-Forum



Stimm ich dir 100%ig zu
@Roundy: Mach dir nix vor ist doch ganz normal^^


----------



## Roundy (23. Januar 2015)

Leute Leute... Fasnacht kommt noch, und ihr seid noch jung 
WA aufm PC  nur die sprachnachrichten in slow motion sind nicht so der bringer 
Gruß


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2015)

Momentan nix.
Als Glücklichgesellschaft bin ich auf Entzug 
Naja mal auf ebay irgendwas ersteigern gehen 
Schon besser....


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Januar 2015)

Alles weiß.
Gleich mit dem Auto auf dem leeren Parkplatz durch die Gegend driften.
Falls ich jemanden organisieren kann, wird wieder eine große Schneefrau mit üppigem Hintern und großer Oberweite gebaut. Nur den Kopf müsste man mal gut hinbekommen. Man kann der armen Dame ja keine Tüte über den Kopf ziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

Kodi ist nach dem HTPC crash wieder komplett eingerichtet.


----------



## joraku (25. Januar 2015)

Homeworld Remastered hat ein Release Date.
25. Feburar auf Steam - Start der Multiplayer Beta. Homeworld 1 & 2 Remastered kosten zusammen $34.99 
Quelle: PAX South 2015: Homeworld Remastered Collection Gets a Price and Release Date - IGN


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2015)

Nach 2.5 Stunden endlich die Hardware meines Media-PCs im neuen Gehäuse untergebracht. 

Dachte schon ich werd nie mehr fertig...


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2015)

Dass die Bayern eine Packung bekommen.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2015)

Bayern total neben der Spur - Wolfsburg siegt 4:1 - Bundesliga


----------



## joraku (3. Februar 2015)

Nach dem erfolgreichen Test von Win10 fühlt es sich dennoch an als würde man nach Hause kommen wenn wieder Win8 von der DVD bootet und die anderen Festplatten leise schnurren. 

Vivaldi TechPreview installiert.


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2015)

Software Rollout ist soweit geglückt, die Software ist bei den ersten Kunden in Betrieb.
Selten so eine Erleichterung verspürt


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

Die Vorfreude auf den nächsten HW Kauf und das heimkommen nach einer 3 monatigen Dienstreise ende März


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

GTA V


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2015)

Endlich richtig gute Kabelführungen gefunden und verbaut.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Neue AMD Karten die bald kommen sollen.


----------



## Fre3eman (7. Februar 2015)

das ich nen neues Headset bestellen darf.
Altes gebrochen und natürlich keine Garantie mehr


----------



## freakfish (8. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Bank trollt mich XD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Februar 2015)

Lustigen Bug gefixt. CPU (Intel Core i5 4690K) behauptet "Ich bin eine 800MHz CPU", im System wird zwar @3,5GHz angezeigt, dahinter steht aber sturr und steif 801MHz. Bei jedem Benchmark steht am Ende 800MHz CPU. Leistungsbetonte Software verweigert die installation, da sie mit 800MHz nicht laufen. Google weiss natürlich mal wieder keine Lösung.

Neues BIOS, neuer Chipsatztreiber, ... und siehe da, die Geschwindigkeit stimmt wieder im System. Software lässt sich installieren, alles wieder schön.


----------



## Metalic (9. Februar 2015)

Heute die Mails von Mindfactory und der Telekom bekommen. Morgen soll mein Router und mein neuer rechnet eintrudeln


----------



## frostigerhauch (10. Februar 2015)

Mein Essen ist gleich fertig  

on nom nom


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2015)

Reus bleibt bis 2019 beim BVB - sportschau.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

Das in 20 Minuten der Wecker klingelt


----------



## DeepXtreme (12. Februar 2015)

versoffen geglaubte Palme spriesst nach Trockenlegung neu aus


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Februar 2015)

Dass neue der New 3DS XL gekauft wird


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2015)

It's Friday


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2015)

Noch einen halben Tag arbeiten, dann habe ich Urlaub...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (13. Februar 2015)

1. es ist Freitag
2. heute abend wieder daddeln mit den Bro´s


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

Gerade spontan eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2015)

Freitag der 13. ist halb rum und noch nix von Jason Voorhees gesehen, auch nicht in der Wohnung auf einer Bananenschale ausgerutscht oder im Kartoffelkeller nicht von einer U Bahn angefahren worden.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2015)

Reus zieht BVB aus dem Sumpf - und Mainz mit hinein - Bundesliga  
​


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2015)

Ich muss nicht mehr auf Red Dead Redemption warten. 
Hab mir von  einem meiner Mitbewohner eine Xbox 360 samt Games ausgeliehen.  Das tröstet dann auch über das Fehlen eines Desktop-PCs für vier Wochen. Fällt zocken immerhin nicht ganz aus.


----------



## LTB (16. Februar 2015)

Hausbau schreitet voran, Ende Mai geht's in die neue "Bude" 

F**** you sch*** Vermieter


----------



## lg36 (17. Februar 2015)

DP / HDMI 2.0 Adapter auf denn ich seit fast einem Jahr warte !!!


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2015)

Jaaa Darstellungsprobleme bei Schriften mit Server 2003 gelöst, ein Windows-Update war schuld.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie bin ich 95% meiner Probleme los, seit ich Windows die automatischen Updates verboten habe  

Topic:
Neue Grafikkarte da    Und passend dazu, auch ein neues Spiel. Von 1999. Wir wollen die neue Grafikkarte ja genießen können


----------



## ebastler (18. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich 95% meiner Probleme los, seit ich Windows die automatischen Updates verboten habe
> 
> Topic:
> Neue Grafikkarte da    Und passend dazu, auch ein neues Spiel. Von 1999. Wir wollen die neue Grafikkarte ja genießen können


Also da machst du was falsch, hatte die bei 7 und 8.1 immer an und nie Probleme o.O


----------



## dsdenni (18. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also da machst du was falsch, hatte die bei 7 und 8.1 immer an und nie Probleme o.O



+1 

B2T: Das ich noch über ner Stunde warten kann..


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> B2T: Das ich noch über ner Stunde warten kann..



Warum freut Dich das? Warten ist doch kacke. 

@Topic: Ich hab den Rest der Woche frei!


----------



## Roundy (18. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub das war nen lyrisches Stilmittel namens Ironie 
@topic dass ich die woche noch ferien hab.
Gruß


----------



## torkol (18. Februar 2015)

Von heute bis Sonntag jeden Tag Ski fahren


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2015)

Das gestern Abend nach 4 Stunden alles im neuen Gehäuse war und nun der PC ned mehr anspringt...


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Februar 2015)

Wasserschaden am Smartphone erfolgreich repariert. Gut, dass ich den passenden Schraubendreher dabei hatte und so schnell ran konnte.
Zu 50% hatte ich mich von dem Teil schon verabschiedet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Februar 2015)

Heute Abend ganz entspannt meinem Modi-Kollegen 'Soultaker' bei seiner Sendung 'Nachtflug' lauschen.
Gerne und ganz herzlich seit auch ihr bei unserem Chat während der modierierten Sendungen
eingeladen!


----------



## s-icon (20. Februar 2015)

In genau einer Woche gehts für einen Monat in den Urlaub


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Februar 2015)

Die "Außenwoche an der Front" ist rum. Es ist extrem beängstigend wie Blöd manche Menschen sein können. Und was so manche Menschen im Stande sind zu tun, nur um ein Internetanschluss zu bekommen. 

Nächste Woche wieder nur Büro, keine dummen Menschen, keine Superheros die alles geben um einen Anschluss zu bekommen, ... keine Kundenwohnungen wo man überlegt wann die letzte Tetanusimpfung war.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2015)

Hab grad das Programm TortoiseGit entdeckt 
Dachte schon ich muss mich ein Semester lang mit der GitBash rumquälen.


----------



## RianS (25. Februar 2015)

Wenns noch besser lauft hab ich bald ne Freundin   Booar ! Ich will jetzt nix falsch machen O_O  sie ist total nett zu mir  und ich mag sie total


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Februar 2015)

Leverkusen hat verdient gewonnen! So soll das sein.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt ne 100kMbit, am Wochenende gibt's wieder was zum basteln, und ich geh feiern


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Meine Windows XP Kiste läuft wieder


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Laptop, auf den ich sehnsüchtig warte kommt heute!!!!!!!!!
Erst hieß es er solle erst morgen kommen und da bin ich wegen der Hochzeit meiner Schwester nicht in der Stadt und könnte das Paket dann erst Sonntag/Montag in Empfang nehemn.
Jetzt kommt es aber in einer Stunde schon und ich freu mich wie ne Banane auf Ecs! 

DHL ist manchmal zum lieben, gestern Abend um 17 Uhr losgeschickt, einmal 700km quer durch Deutschland und heut ists da!!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mal eine Kolumne zu DHL geschrieben, könnte ich hier ja mal als Blog hinterlegen.
 (passiert)
Heute kommt der erste Schwung zum Unterhaltungsmarathon von DHL: PS4 + The Order 1886 Kombipaket, und 2 von 4 neuen Blueray Filme. Wochenende schon mal ausgesorgt. Jetzt sollte halt nur schon Freitagnachmittag sein. 

Und heute ist nebenher noch Radio 7 90er Jahre Tag, den lieben langen Tag die Hits aus den 90er Jahren. Alle Radios in meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich laufen. Selbst auf den Toiletten steht eins.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Zahltag!


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Kolumne zu DHL geschrieben, könnte ich hier ja mal als Blog hinterlegen.
> (passiert)




Da kommt das Kind in einem wieder hoch 
Ich spring auch bei jedem Diesel auf, wobei ich den Post-Diesel im Schlaf erkennen würde (bin selbst ne Zeit lang für die gefahren). Glücklicherweise kommen die hier immer so um 11.30 rum


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Februar 2015)

Der Service von Amazon ist schon eine Klasse für sich:
Heute Morgen mein Anliegen gemeldet, jetzt schon eine ausführliche detaillierte, für mich nachvollziehbar verständliche  Antwort bekommen.  Sogar sich die Mühe gemacht bei DHL anzurufen um mir den genauen Liefertag mitzuteilen.


----------



## Oozy (28. Februar 2015)

Dortmunds sensationeller 3:0 Sieg über Schalke!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

Freund 143m


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2015)

Borussia Dortmund - Schalke 04 3:0 - sportschau.de


----------



## s-icon (1. März 2015)

Feierabend, jetzt bis zum 10.4 Urlaub


----------



## SebiXX (1. März 2015)

Bin in CS Go nach einem Anstrengenden Tag von Silber 2 auf Silber 3 aufgestiegen


----------



## floppyexe (1. März 2015)

Meine neue 5D Mark III...


----------



## torkol (2. März 2015)

Gestern Geburtstag gehabt-> schöne Zeit mit Freunden gehabt
und
von meinen Eltern Netflix geschenkt bekommen


----------



## drebbin (4. März 2015)

Das ich bei eBay auf einen Betrüger reingefallen bin aber mein Sparkassen Berater die Überweisung rückgängig machen konnte. Schwein gehabt und kostenlos dazu gelernt.

Und dazu kommt noch das mit Glück 27€ verdiene das ich jetzt die doppelte Kapazität meiner Laptop SSD besitze 
Erklärung: mein Laptop hatte eine 120gb und die war instabil, ich hab sie retoure an alternate geschickt und jetzt ist sie seit 1 Monat verschwunden obwohl schon Nachforschungsauftrag von mir aufgegeben wurden...
Falls sie nicht gefunden wird bekomme ich ja das Geld für die SSD, was 87€ sind.
Hier im Forum hatte ich mir aber schon eine Ersatz SSD mit 240gb für SSD 60€ geholt,eingebaut und funktioniert.

Also im Glücksfall 120gb und 27€ gewonnen muahaha


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2015)

*Die Typologie der Forenbenutzer – eine Dokumentation des Grauens*
 Gut getroffen.


----------



## S754 (6. März 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> *Die Typologie der Forenbenutzer – eine Dokumentation des Grauens*
> Gut getroffen.



Hahaha, einfach genial!


----------



## der_yappi (6. März 2015)

Mein kleines m.Zuiko 40-150R ist heute eingetroffen - gebraucht und gut erhalten


----------



## thunderofhate (6. März 2015)

Ziemlich blöd, dass der Rechtschreibwart in seiner Antwort selbst nicht viel vom Kommasetzen hält. 

Diese Woche so viel nervigen Papierkram samt Telefonaten erledigt, dass ich mich grad echt erleichtert fühle. Versicherungen, Bank, Autohändler.
Gestern dann meinen Spaß auf der Motorradmesse in Dortmund gehabt. Die 7€ Gebühr für den Parkplatz sind allerdings mehr als Abzocke. Nächstes mal laufe ich dann lieber 5-10 Minuten.

Achso, auf welchem Stand befanden sich natürlich wieder die (mit Abstand) hübschesten Damen... und Motorräder?
Natürlich bei Ducati.


----------



## lg36 (6. März 2015)

Habe soeben meine Titan Black um 725€ (   ) verkauft und hole mir heute Abend eine 1 Monat alte GTX 970 AMP Omega  extreme um 300€ (vl. lässt sich da noch etwas machen) ab. Soll aber nur  eine Übergangslösung bis zur 390x sein ! 

Endlich 4k @ 60hz (HDMI 2.0 sei dank - habe leider kein DP am TV) am Desktop und vl. in ein paar spielen auch.


----------



## Roundy (6. März 2015)

Dass ich mein Win RT Tablet endlich mal wieder ordentlich benutzen kann, dank neuaufsetzten... 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (8. März 2015)

Nach Langem mal wieder meine CD von Paranoid rausgekramt - Das ist und bleibt ein geniales Album, und der gleichnamige Titel ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Lieder der Musikgeschichte.
Einfach genial.


----------



## Roundy (8. März 2015)

Das Mordors schatten nach 36 stunden endlich fertig geladen hat 
3 k Leitung sei dank 
Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2015)

Das meine Func MS-3 sich nach nur 15 Monaten mit einem Kabelbruch verabschiedet hat und ich mir jetzt eine neue Maus kaufen durfte... (Jetzt dann halt mal vom Mitbewerber: Mionix Naos 7000 mit optischem Sensor und hoffentlich besserem Kabel ohne Sollbruchstelle...).


----------



## taks (9. März 2015)

Die Pre-Alpha von GeoMechanic ist draussen. Heute Abend gleich einmal reinschauen


----------



## nulchking (9. März 2015)

Ausbildungsplatz beim LANUV zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration bekommen


----------



## dsdenni (10. März 2015)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ausbildungsplatz beim LANUV zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration bekommen


Glückwunsch 

B2T: 8H heut nix gemacht


----------



## Xracmoth (11. März 2015)

Iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1 gekauft


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2015)

Noch 1 Minute bis Dreamfall Chapters Book 2


----------



## DeepXtreme (12. März 2015)

noch immer: Eine Falschlieferung: Grössere Kapazität als bestellt und vorausbezahlt geliefert.


----------



## taks (13. März 2015)

Da werden einige mächtig fluchen  

TeslaCrypt erpresst PC-Nutzer: Wenn Gamer zahlen, dürfen sie wieder spielen - NZZ Digital


----------



## wievieluhr (13. März 2015)

GEHALT IST DA !!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2015)

Wochenende, und ausgerechnet heute kommt der Dödel von DHL noch vor 12.00. Ansonsten habe ich den nie vor 14.00 Uhr gesehen. Jetzt muss ich für morgen noch den Picknickkorb packen um die beschwerliche Reise zu deren Abraumhalde zu bestreiten.


----------



## Goldini50 (13. März 2015)

Pizza ist gekommen <3 !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2015)

Ich kann wieder mit dem rechten Ohr hören ( Grippe & Mittelohrentzündung gehabt ).


----------



## taks (13. März 2015)

Ich liebe die Schweizer 



			
				20min.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer VBS-Radar sieht Kühe als feindliche Flieger



Made my day  

edit: Ich kann nicht mehr, das ist einfach zu gut -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (13. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Da werden einige mächtig fluchen
> 
> TeslaCrypt erpresst PC-Nutzer: Wenn Gamer zahlen, dürfen sie wieder spielen - NZZ Digital



Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie  soll das denn funktionieren?  Im Zeitalter von Steam und Origin lädt man es im Notfall einfach neu runter, nachdem man das Schadprogramm platt gemacht hat. 
Niemand wäre so verzweifelt, dass er wirklich was zahlen würde ...


Edit:  trotzdem muss man den Einfallsreichtum der Programmierer würdigen. Jemandem ungefragt das System zu verschlüsseln und eine nicht zurückverfolgbare Bezahlung via Paypal umzusetzen ist schon fast genial.


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

Bier


----------



## XyZaaH (13. März 2015)

Beim CSGO esl event case gedroppt bekommen


----------



## taks (14. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie  soll das denn funktionieren?  Im Zeitalter von Steam und Origin lädt man es im Notfall einfach neu runter, nachdem man das Schadprogramm platt gemacht hat.
> Niemand wäre so verzweifelt, dass er wirklich was zahlen würde ...
> Edit:  trotzdem muss man den Einfallsreichtum der Programmierer würdigen. Jemandem ungefragt das System zu verschlüsseln und eine nicht zurückverfolgbare Bezahlung via Paypal umzusetzen ist schon fast genial.



Also ich könnte fast wetten das hier im Forum ein Thread betreffend dieses Problems erscheinen wird ^^


@Topic
Bin dicht wie n Whiskyfass


----------



## A3000T (14. März 2015)

Gerade ein feines Scheibchen Brot mit sächsischem Leberkäse genossen. Ei verbibsch is das doll.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade 100€ gefunden, die ich zwischenzeitlich verlegt habe. 

2:1 Pohjanpalo!


----------



## joraku (17. März 2015)

Erste richtige Fahrradtour in 2015 abgeschlossen. Das Wetter die letzten beiden Tage ist traumhaft.


----------



## A3000T (18. März 2015)

Morgen wohl schon nichtmehr.  Nun ja, ich mach jetzt einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang, solang das Wetter noch mitspielt.


----------



## Goldini50 (19. März 2015)

Heute ist Donnerstag ! Und morgen Freitag !! <3


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2015)

Nach 5 Jahren und 6 OPs endlich ein "Go" vom Doc, das die Pumpe wieder läuft wie sie soll...


----------



## maseywald (19. März 2015)

In Kärnten wohnen, wo ich als Student heute frei hab 
Schönes langes Wochenende hehe


----------



## jamie (19. März 2015)

https://youtu.be/Vx-1LQu6mAE

#Faithinjanböhmermannrestored


----------



## taks (19. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren und 6 OPs endlich ein "Go" vom Doc, das die Pumpe wieder läuft wie sie soll...




Bin zwar erst bei 4 Jahren und zwei Operationen aber ich kann mit dir fühlen 

@topic
Schönes Wetter und gleich Feierabend


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren und 6 OPs endlich ein "Go" vom Doc, das die Pumpe wieder läuft wie sie soll...



Sehr gut  

@Topic: Gleich Feierabend, super Wetter und nachher werde ich grillen.


----------



## Placebo (20. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade eine riesige Vorfreude auf mein heimisches Telekom-Internet  1Mbit down und 80Kbit up hören sich zwar nicht toll an aber Australien hat meine Standards so weit nach unten geschraubt, dass ich mich auch mit der Hälfte zufrieden gebe, wenn es dafür wenigsten STABIL ist 
Edit: Versucht mal, bei Zero Punctuation etwas mitzubekommen, wenn das Video unabhängig von der Auflösung alle 10s stoppt


----------



## MrMantis (20. März 2015)

Auf die Sonnenfinsternis, die bald erscheint . Woebi es ja nur eine halb Sonnenfinsternis ist. Leider keine Sonnenfinsternis Brille, viel sieht man da ja eh nicht.  Bin mal gespannt ob es dann Stromausfälle geben wird.


Nicht mal ein Foto kann man machen, braucht man ja ein spezielles Objektiv, sonst ist der Foto am Ende kaputt.
Sind ja noch 3 min.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. März 2015)

Ich hab ein Fotoapparat ... wenn es den CMOS Sensor grillt habe ich einen Grund für eine neue  Allerdings kommt die Super mit in die Sonne knipsen klar.


----------



## S754 (20. März 2015)

Der Kaiser hält heute Abend wieder eine Audienz!


----------



## Chinaquads (21. März 2015)

Das Leute einfach mal irgendwas ans Mainboard stecken und sich wunder, wieso es so komisch knistert...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das Leute einfach mal irgendwas ans Mainboard stecken und sich wunder, wieso es so komisch knistert...



Wieso, vielleicht heißt "PWR_FAN" ja, dass man dort den Strom für die Lüftersteckplätze des Mainboards zubringen soll?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. März 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das Leute einfach mal irgendwas ans Mainboard stecken und sich wunder, wieso es so komisch knistert...


Wo PWR drauf steht, muss auch Power rein. 

Das übertrifft selbst meinen Lieblingskunden der ein frisch installiertes Windows bekommt, und mich danach wie ein Erdmännchen anschaut weil ja Windows gar keine Treiber für seine Schrottkiste mit installiert hat. Ich ihn erkläre dass das nicht die Aufgabe von Microsoft Windows ist, und es dafür extra Treiber vom Hersteller gibt, und wenn es so wäre würde es Windows nur auf Blueray, USB-Sticks, oder gleich HDDs zur Installation geben bei Milliarden von verschiedenen Geräten.  Dann installiert er die saubere Windows Installation mit irgendeiner herunter geladenen Windows "Allesmöglicheanscheiss" Version. Da sind ja alle Treiber dabei, ist ja von 2014, dass neuste vom Neuen. Dabei liegt der Release von dem Windows schon über 10 Jahre zurück. Und nun wundert er sich dass der Ton immer noch nicht geht. JA wie den auch, wenn man immer noch keine Treiber installiert hat. 

Ist manchmal echt zum schreien komisch was so mancher glaubt, und fertig bekommt. Und selbst lachen Sie über Tiere in div. Youtube Funny Movies Clipmixes. Dabei glänzen Sie selbst nicht gerade damit die schlauere Spezies zu sein.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2015)

Dortmund gewinnt gegen Hannover


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2015)

Neuer patzt - Bayern unterliegt Gladbach


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. März 2015)

Das bei meinem Umzug so ziemlich alles glatt gelaufen ist und die Kartons und das Chaos so langsam weniger werden.

Außerdem freue ich mich auf mein neues Setup


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2015)

Wer schon immer nach etwas "ganz besonderen" für sein PC gesucht hat:
Eine nagelneue MSI GeForce FX5500 mit echten 256MB DDR VRAM mit ultraschneller NV34 GPU mit 250Megahertz, schnellen 400MHz RAMDAC bei einer 128Bit Anbindung. Erleben Sie die Technik von vorgestern schon heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A3000T (26. März 2015)

Hehe, für die* A*ncient *T*echnologies* I*nside Radeon X800XT für meinen Mac hab ich die Hälfe bezahlt. Ansonsten Spitzenpreis für Spitzenkarte. 

So, als alter Mass Effect Fanboy freue ich mich, einmal mehr die Trilogie durch zu haben.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

> 50 packets transmitted, 18 received, 64% packet loss, time 49233ms


Freut mich....NICHT!

Dumme UPC, Internet spackt grad richtig heftig.


----------



## Hardwell (27. März 2015)

gerade eine hammer runde halo gezockt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2015)

Ein sehr ärgerlicher Umstand, hat sich gerade von selbst gelöst.  Jetzt kann ich den Samstag in vollen zügen genießen.


----------



## A3000T (28. März 2015)

Das neue Netzteil für meinen alten Mac ist eingetroffen. Jetzt kann endlich Ruhe einkehren.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2015)

eine volle packung kekse


----------



## s-icon (28. März 2015)

Auto gekauft, Hausbau läuft wie geplant und morgen gehts nach Las Vegas feiern, leben könnte nicht besser sein


----------



## jamie (29. März 2015)

Grade mal mit 'nem Kumpel Team Fortress 2 gespielt. Schön Heavy + Medic-Kombi und 267 Kills bei 27 Toden reingedrückt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

> Auto gekauft,


ich pack es mir in das Osternest.
Ich freue mich so sehr auf die Zeit Umstellung das ich direkt den Hassschirm hochfahren könnte


----------



## stoepsel (29. März 2015)

Die Zeitumstellung heute nacht, verkürzt meine Schicht um eine Stunde, bei voller Bezahlung... 
Also, alles supi und abends ist es endlich wieder länger hell - theoretisch !


----------



## joraku (29. März 2015)

Als einer der vielen Nachtschwärmer hier, mag ich die Sommerzeit.  Da verschmerz ich auch eine Stunde weniger Schlaf, gerade wenn die Nacht auf einen Sonntag fällt.

Außerdem ist der Ferienjob abgeschlossen, jetzt noch ein paar entspannte Tage mit der Familie bevor das neue Semester wieder beginnt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Ist allerdings auch bewiesen das man sich so schnell nicht daran gewöhnt, nervig ist es ja vielen Uhren die keine Anbindung haben und manuell umgestellt werden müssen.
Ich freue mich schon direkt schon auf den Montag falls hier wirklich Sturm aufkommen sollte, dann kommt meine Arbeitsplanung völlig durcheinander


----------



## joraku (29. März 2015)

Naja, was heißt gewöhnt? 
Während dem Studium versuche ich natürlich meine spätere kreative Phase möglichst gut zu nutzen, bei Schichtarbeit während dem Ferienjob kommt eh jeder Rythmus durcheinander - wenn man "jung" ist, geht das noch. 

@T: zu dieser fortgeschrittenen Stunde immernoch das selbe wie um 01:07 Uhr, sogar mehr noch als damals.
Btw.:  Jetzt ist bereits Sommerzeit, d.h. 03.01 Uhr. Wie die Zeit vergeht. 

Ernsthaft, man sollte in zukünftigen Generationen wirklich mal eine allgemeine Weltzeit oder Sternzeit einführen. Mit fortschreitender Globalisierung und dem Internetzeitalter sin diese verschiedenen Zeitzonen durchaus hinderlich.


----------



## stoepsel (29. März 2015)

Im 3 Schicht 'Rhythmus ' is man es gewohnt , keine Gewohnheit zu haben.


----------



## stoepsel (29. März 2015)

Also, ich finde es schon gut, wenn die Sonne am Abend und nicht am Morgen untergeht! ��

Deswegen bevorzuge ich die jetzigen Zeitzonen doch schon vor einer Weltzeit��

Uppalla- Doppelpost &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Sonntag!


----------



## Abufaso (29. März 2015)

Ich mach gleich Pfannkuchen


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2015)

heute ist nicht morgen


----------



## robbe (29. März 2015)

Freu mich riesig, das es heut erst um 8 dunkel wird. Und wenn denn das Wetter mal mitspielt, kann auch endlich mal länger drausen sitzen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2015)

Das bald Ostern ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. März 2015)

Wolfenstein - The New Order wird installiert, ... kommt ja langes WE 

4DVD ... falls hier LG, Sony, ... und Co. mit liest, bringt mal ein DVD-ROM Wechsler für den PC raus.


----------



## joraku (30. März 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> 4DVD ... falls hier LG, Sony, ... und Co. mit liest, bringt mal ein DVD-ROM Wechsler für den PC raus.



Lohnt doch nicht mehr - manche ziehen das schneller übers Internet als von den DVDs. 
@T: Die anstehenden Feiertage.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. März 2015)

Das ich der KabelBW weger meinem Internet in den Arsch treten darf :3


----------



## taks (31. März 2015)

Seit zwei Stunden an einer Arbeit dran die ich um 23:59Uhr abgeben muss und jetzt schmiert die scheiss virtuelle Maschine ab 

Ich brauch ein Bier ...


----------



## Salanto (1. April 2015)

Morgen kommt wahrscheinlich der Anruf das ich mein Smartphone aus der Reparatur holen kann


----------



## S754 (1. April 2015)

Es hat wieder kräftig geschneit, der Winter ist noch nicht vorbei!


----------



## kero81 (1. April 2015)

Ab jetzt bis Dienstag morgen 07:00 Uhr  U R L A U B!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2015)

Ein Strich von Kehl - BVB im Halbfinale


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Freitag ein letztes mal für die Saison Snowboarden [emoji16]


----------



## joraku (9. April 2015)

PC läuft wieder ordentlich, nur noch Programme installieren.
GTX 570 ist außer Dienst getreten.  Ich befürchtete im ersten Moment noch schlimmeres.

Die Ironie bei der Geschichte ist, dass ich kurz zuvor erst einen neuen Pixelschubser gekauft habe, welcher in den nächsten drei bis vier Tagen hier sein sollte.


----------



## bitbowl (10. April 2015)

Ich freue mich dass ich noch 3 Tage Ferien habe...


----------



## Goldini50 (10. April 2015)

FREITAG !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2015)

Wochenende


----------



## iTraxx (10. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Seit zwei Stunden an einer Arbeit dran die ich um 23:59Uhr abgeben muss und jetzt schmiert die scheiss virtuelle Maschine ab
> 
> Ich brauch ein Bier ...



Und geschafft ?


----------



## joraku (11. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> Und geschafft ?



Willst du jetzt wissen wieviel Bier er getrunken hat? 

@T: Wochenende, gutes Wetter.


----------



## iTraxx (11. April 2015)

Ne ob er die Arbeit geschafft hat [emoji6]


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

Der Irokese auf dem Kopf. Mir ist die Optik eigentlich egal; hauptsache es trocknet schnell. Hier werden die Reaktionen mich aber am meisten erheitern.  In Verbindung mit meinem Bart sieht es wohl leicht asozial aus.


----------



## Klutten (14. April 2015)

...das heutige Doodle. 

www.google.de


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2015)

Ich freue mich gerade wie ein Kleinkind zu Ostern/Weihnachten, weil ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt ein Problem gelöst hat 

Als ich gerade einige Treiber aktualisiert hatte, meckerte MS Office 2010 herum das Hardware verändert wurde und deshalb erneut aktiviert werden müsse  Ja ne is klar, klingt doch logisch  
Da natürlich alle Aktivierungen mit der Zeit auf Null gegangen sind, und daher eine Internet-aktivierung fehlgeschlagen ist, und ich den dummen Telefonterror mit den gefühlt tausend Ziffern nicht über mich ergehen wollte (hatte ich schon mal gemacht, aber die Ziffern zur Aktivierung nicht aufgeschrieben), wollte ich was anderes versuchen.
Ich wollte mir schon das DRM-Deluxe-Office2013 kaufen gehen, zum Glück haben mich die zahlreichen negativen Rezensionen/Bewertungen davon abgehalten sodass es mich zum nachdenken angeregt hatte 

Dummes Microschrott


----------



## Lee (15. April 2015)

Die Telefonaktivierung dauert keine 5 Minuten, ist kinderleicht und idiotensicher (wenn man zuhört was die sagt, unter anderem dass man sich die Nummern aufschreiben soll) und du hättest dir ne Menge Stress erspaart 


Mich freut das phänomenal tolle Wetter und dass ich heute nur 2h Uni habe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. April 2015)

Die Nummer fürs nächste mal aufschreiben bringt nichts. Habe ich schon versucht, ist immer wieder eine neue Nummer. War zumindest noch bei XP so.

Topic:
Mich freut dass der Versand bei DHL wenigstens klappt. Bei Hermes warte ich nun schon 3 Tage, seit 4 Tage soll es verschickt worden sein, aber Hermes kennt den Sendungsidentcode nicht.


----------



## Lee (15. April 2015)

Naja es geht ja auch nicht darum sie für das nächste mal nochmal verwenden zu können, sondern sie nicht direkt am Telefon in den Aktivierungsassistenten eingeben zu müssen. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. 

Wobei es imo auch kein Problem ist die einfach direkt einzugeben, aber gut. Jeder is anders...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. April 2015)

Wohl dem, mit Telefon mit Freisprechfunktion ... oder noch besser Headset


----------



## taks (15. April 2015)

Meine Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. TE
Damit kann ich doppelt so schnell schreiben wie mit meiner alten Tastatur


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

Heute irgendwie nix, friere trotz der Temperaturen, Magenschmerzen und Montezumas Rache


----------



## Goldini50 (16. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Heute irgendwie nix, friere trotz der Temperaturen, Magenschmerzen und Montezumas Rache



Kopf hoch ! Heute ist Donnerstag und morgen Freitag ^^


----------



## Kusanar (16. April 2015)

und Übermorgen Samstag


----------



## Goldini50 (16. April 2015)

Du sagst es


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. April 2015)

Irgendwie entwickle ich Schadenfreude ... ich finde das Argument div. GTA 5 DVD Installierer zum kringeln:


> Ich musste die ganze Nacht den PC laufen lassen


Ey ... in meiner ersten Wohnung gab es nur DSL864 ... Sachen über Nacht downloaden, und den PC dabei natürlich laufen lassen, waren/ sind für mich normale Zustände. Heute ein Killer Argument


----------



## efdev (16. April 2015)

hab nen reiskocher bei alternate bestellt  morgen kommt er freu mich schon.


----------



## Goldini50 (17. April 2015)

´nen Reiskocher^^

Nur noch 4:15 std arbeiten *__*


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2015)

Heute Abend habe ich sturmfrei. Freundin muss arbeiten ergo habe ich Zeit endlich mal ausgiebig GTA zu spielen


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2015)

Mich freut GTA V nicht vorbestellt zu haben, obwohl die Verlockung groß war. 

Wurde dann belohnt und hatte im Saturn nur 49€ und keine 55-59€ für nen bloßen Key. 
7 DVD's für ein Game, schon heftig bedingt durch meine 16.000er die bessere Wahl.
Vorbesteller Boni gabs auch noch dazu  , leider diese Woche aber noch nicht zum spielen gekommen, nur geladen.

Daher halte ich es wie mein Vorposter, heute wird gezockt


----------



## thunderofhate (22. April 2015)

Das derzeitige Wetter. Tags Sonne und warm und nachts klar und kühl. Da freut man sich über die noch nicht ständig in den Mund fliegenden Insekten.


----------



## Goldini50 (22. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Wetter. Tags Sonne und warm und nachts klar und kühl. Da freut man sich über die noch nicht ständig in den Mund fliegenden Insekten.



Gibt doch nix schöneres ^^


----------



## -Ultima- (22. April 2015)

Das *Truecrypt* sicher ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6wRzKuRzg


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Wetter. Tags Sonne und warm und nachts klar und kühl. Da freut man sich über die noch nicht ständig in den Mund fliegenden Insekten.



Ich hab davon schon einige gehabt  

Nervige Viecher.


----------



## Warband (23. April 2015)

Das ich bald Motooorad Schein machen darf *-* 
Awww ich freue mich soo sehr ^^
Dann kauf ich ne schöne in Schwarz


----------



## Goldini50 (23. April 2015)

Warband schrieb:


> Das ich bald Motooorad Schein machen darf *-*
> Awww ich freue mich soo sehr ^^
> Dann kauf ich ne schöne in Schwarz



Und dann schön in der Sonne parken und dir die eier verbrennen - GEIL ^^


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

Grad meine Schecter Omen 6 von den alten Ernie Ball-Seilen befreite und schöne Gold-Strings draufgezogen. Klingt jetzt herrlich! So viele Obertöne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Wetter. Tags Sonne und warm und nachts klar und kühl. Da freut man sich über die noch nicht ständig in den Mund fliegenden Insekten.


Da gibt es schon einen Gratissnack und der Herr meckert trotzdem 
Das nahende Wochenende


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon einen Gratissnack und der Herr meckert trotzdem
> Das nahende Wochenende


Ne, letztes Jahr flog mir ne Wespe während der Radtour in den Mund. Danach hat ich statt einer Wange ne Backe im Gesicht. 

Die Wirkung des Wetters hält an. Habe immer noch gute Laune.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Nachdem die letzten beiden Tagen die Verbindung kaum stabil zu bekommen war ist der Router jetzt wieder 13 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung online.


----------



## Aedi (25. April 2015)

Nach 4 langen Jahren endlich zu einem Entschluss gekommen, dass mein Internet zu langsam ist und nun endlich geupgraded wird.


----------



## WindowsXP (25. April 2015)

Das ich Montag meine Fahrerlaubnis abholen kann.


----------



## taks (29. April 2015)

In Zeiten von SSD und Co. reicht ein 1 GBit/s-Netzwerk einfach nicht mehr aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> In Zeiten von SSD und Co. reicht ein 1 GBit/s-Netzwerk einfach nicht mehr aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, nicht schlecht.  Bei mir geht fast immer noch irgendwo was verloren, da reicht das Gb/s Netzwerk noch so gerade


----------



## Stryke7 (30. April 2015)

Juchu, NeedforSeat ersetzt mir auf Kulanz die durchgebrochene Sitzfläche meines Schreibtischstuhls!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

Das leicht verlängerte Wochenende


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Mai 2015)

Heute is n Feiertag und ich darf trotzdem früh aufstehen. Da ich aber viel vorhabe, freut es mich tatsächlich.
Noch mehre freue ich mich grad darüber, dass ich wieder zu Hause bin. Das kommt eigentlich nie vor, aber 4° waren zu wenig für n T-Shirt...
Sollte es in der Nacht nicht endlich wärmer bleiben?
Als drittes freut mich, dass ich komplett nüchtern bin, während meine Freunde in den Mai schwanken... Nüchtern tanzts sich besser.


----------



## Watertouch (1. Mai 2015)

Das ich von Freitag bis Dienstag frei habe.


----------



## taks (1. Mai 2015)

Heute ist Feiertag


----------



## alm0st (5. Mai 2015)

Nach 2½ Jahren mit ner 2,5 Mbit Leitung hab ich gestern meinen neuen Anschluss bekommen. Downloadrate jetzt bei max. 5,2 Mb/s - einfach mal 17 Gb in ner knappen Stunde geladen


----------



## T-Drive (5. Mai 2015)

Dass der nette Lüftungsbauer mir mein 3mm Alublech sauber zugeschnitten und exakt abgekantet hat. Ruckzuck ohne Voranmeldung und für einen Beitrag in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Neue GPU unterwegs


----------



## dsdenni (5. Mai 2015)

Freitag - schulfrei


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

Hab grad einen Brief von M$ erhalten


----------



## drebbin (6. Mai 2015)

CPU geköpft ohne Probleme und nun muss ich nur noch hoffen das auch der temperaturgewinn gut ausfällt


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2015)

Mein neuer Austauschsitz von NeedforSeat ist da  

Endlich hab ich wieder eine Rückenlehne ...


----------



## Metalic (6. Mai 2015)

Heute Abend geht es zum Spare Rips satt essen!!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Mai 2015)

Barca 3:0 Bayern  besser konnte es gestern nicht laufen


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Barca 3:0 Bayern  besser konnte es gestern nicht laufen


Ich hab nur die erste Halbzeit gesehen, aber war doch schön heute Morgen nach dem Aufstehen das Ergebnis zu sehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die erste Halbzeit gesehen, aber war doch schön heute Morgen nach dem Aufstehen das Ergebnis zu sehen.



Hab das gestern geschaut  Ist lustig als einiziger mit Barca Trikot nur zwischen Bayern Fans


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2015)

Das meine Hose nach aufgeklärtem Irrtum des Verkäufers nun 17,50 € billiger ist.


----------



## taks (11. Mai 2015)

In CS:S grad das Achievement  "God of War"  (10'000 Kills) bekommen


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Mai 2015)

Endlich habe ich meinen Südtriol Bilderordner gefunden. 
Hier ein vorher/nacher Bild. Dürften ca. 90 Minuten und 3l Schweiß dazwischen liegen.

ups: Wieso is nur ein Bild da? Naja, egal. ^^


----------



## dsdenni (11. Mai 2015)

Das endlich wieder warm ist!


----------



## Sebastian95 (12. Mai 2015)

Und ab morgen verlängertes Wochenende


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Mai 2015)

Nach der Vorlesung gehts zum Badminton.


----------



## Offset (13. Mai 2015)

Praktische Prüfung bestanden


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Mai 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Praktische Prüfung bestanden


Gratulation 



Langes Wochenende, ich komme..... und weg.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

"Sun" von Thomas Bergersen ist eingetroffen


----------



## drebbin (14. Mai 2015)

Das meine steuertante mitgeteilt hat das ich eventuell 1300€ wiederkriege...R9-390 und freesync monitor ich komme


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nach der Vorlesung gehts zum Badminton.


Spielst du im Verein oder nur so freizeit-mäßig? 

@topic: gleich gibt's Kuchen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2015)

Fernseher angekommen


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Mai 2015)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Spielst du im Verein oder nur so freizeit-mäßig?


Nur in der Freizeit. Obwohl ich es sehr gerne spiele, wäre es für mich nicht die richtige Sportart, um sie vereinsseitig zu treiben.

on topic:
Morgen ist Freitag.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Mai 2015)

Im Schwimmbad gewesen


----------



## Damir (14. Mai 2015)

Ich freue mich über Gta V!


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Mai 2015)

Auf mein Internetanschluss der morgen nach einem Umzug wieder freigeschaltet wird


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2015)

Bin Heute der Einzige der im Bürogebäude (~4000m2) ist


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Bin Heute der Einzige der im Bürogebäude (~4000m2) ist



Ich auch. Allerdings hat dieses Büro hier nur 120m²  Trotzdem: Ruhe!


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich auch. Allerdings hat dieses Büro hier nur 120m²  Trotzdem: Ruhe!



Unser Büro ist auch nur ~150m2 aber es ist überhaupt niemand im ganzen Gebäude ^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. Mai 2015)

Das mein DSL endlich aktiv ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Mai 2015)

Neue schicke Brille


----------



## jamie (15. Mai 2015)

Eben zwei alte Windows-Partitionen platt gemacht, aber nicht dran gedacht, dass da noch der Bootloader drauf liegt. Kurioserweise wurde beim Hochfahren nicht mal Missing Bootmanager angezeigt. Hab's aber doch noch gefixt bekommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2015)

Best of Pop-Ups/Spam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach genial


----------



## der_yappi (16. Mai 2015)

Anruf von meinem Photdealer: Meine Olympus kann von der Reparatur abgeholt werden


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Mai 2015)

Das erste mal ne Pfeifenorgel gespielt... ich hab die Zeit total vergessen, zweieinhalb Stunden einfach mal Vollgas gegeben. Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen.


----------



## drebbin (21. Mai 2015)

Endlich VSR mit meiner 7950 aktiv zu haben, jetzt wird Bioshock Infinite nochmal mit 2560*1440 @ 1920*1080 gezockt und das sieht für mich mehr als nur ein wenig besser aus


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Mit Kopfschmerzen beim Arzt sitzen und eine Etage darunter wird die Wand aufgestemmt


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Ich schwebe wieder auf Wolke7 und mir ist alles andere egal.  
Fast wie ne Droge. Was mich jetzt hauptsächlich euphorisch macht, gibt mir danach einen Motivationsschub und endet im Anschluss in paar Tagen im schmerzhaften Entzug bis sich der Kreislauf wiederholt. 

It's all Methamphetamine.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Mich freut derzeitig eher wenig, so wie Midas alles zu Gold verwandelt was er berührte ist es bei mir immo wohl eher Sch...


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Neue Grafikkarte kommt heute endlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

"Freuen" nicht, eher amüsieren:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/390533-amd-fx-8350-eight-core-processor-4-00ghz.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> "Freuen" nicht, eher amüsieren:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/390533-amd-fx-8350-eight-core-processor-4-00ghz.html


Genial 

Das es für mich am Montag nach Frankfurt geht und ich meinen PC wieder zusammengebaut hab.


----------



## drebbin (23. Mai 2015)

Ich find die Animation geil


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Jepp, mein absolutes Lieblings-Gif!  

Und hier im Forum findet man auch fast täglich einen Grund es zu nutzen


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

Manchmal sollte man einfach den Moment genießen und an nichts anderes denken.
Das tue ich grad und es erfreut mich. Nicht immer mehr wollen...
Außerdem bin ich von 2-3 Flaschen Bier pro Monat auf 0 gekommen und ich vermisse nichts. Nur die Saufkumpels fallen so langsam weg... aber die wussten schon länger, dass es so kommen wird. 

Achja, mich freut, dass Deutschland und Österreich Null Punkte bekommen haben.  Sollen mal endlich Kreator und Demolition da hin schicken.


----------



## drebbin (24. Mai 2015)

Der Spruch des tages von meiner Verlobten.

Ich zu meiner noch nicht 2jährigen Tochter: Warum hörst du nicht auf den Papa?
Sie von hinten: Weil sie deine Gene hat!


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

Später gibts n Feuerwerk und ich werds mir aus über 100m Höhe anschauen.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Mai 2015)

Das ich heute in 1.200m Höhe übers Münsterland gefahren bin... [emoji3]


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Mai 2015)

Ich saß jetzt 3 Stunden am Keyboard und habe 90 Sekunden für ein klassisches Stück zusammen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut die CE von Witcher 3 noch für den Originalpreis zu bekommen, jetzt hat das Rübenschwein den Verkauf gecancelt. Wenn das mal nicht die Stimmung hebt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich saß jetzt 3 Stunden am Keyboard und habe 90 Sekunden für ein klassisches Stück zusammen.


Kenn ich 

4h am PC sitzen und Videos schneiden, Musik einspielen, Fotos bearbeiten, ... für nicht mal 10min Film  Aber jetzt wird schon gerendert, freut mich.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Mai 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Kenn ich
> 
> 4h am PC sitzen und Videos schneiden, Musik einspielen, Fotos bearbeiten, ... für nicht mal 10min Film  Aber jetzt wird schon gerendert, freut mich.


Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich es mit dem richtigen Instrument samt Mikro in vielleicht 30 Minuten hinbekommen hätte, nur leider habe ich kein Orchester hier zu Hause.
Außerdem bin ich am Keyboard besser als an Geige oder Flöte und man kann damit 2 Spuren gleichzeitig spielen, während man sonst jede einzeln aufnehmen müsste. 
Vielleicht hätte man also gar keine Zeit gespart. Das werde ich nie erfahren. 

Mit Videoprogrammen habe ich mich so lange nicht beschäftigt, dass selbst der Windows Movie Maker mich überfordert...


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich es mit dem richtigen Instrument samt Mikro in vielleicht 30 Minuten hinbekommen hätte, nur leider habe ich kein Orchester hier zu Hause.
> Außerdem bin ich am Keyboard besser als an Geige oder Flöte und man kann damit 2 Spuren gleichzeitig spielen, während man sonst jede einzeln aufnehmen müsste.
> Vielleicht hätte man also gar keine Zeit gespart. Das werde ich nie erfahren.
> 
> Mit Videoprogrammen habe ich mich so lange nicht beschäftigt, dass selbst der Windows Movie Maker mich überfordert...



Wieso bist du denn nicht in der Musiker-IG hier im Forum?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Mai 2015)

Immer wieder toll wenn man jemanden, wegen seiner dummen, agressiven, nichtsnutzigen, ... Spielweise verflucht, und seine 5 Generationen nach ihm mit verflucht, dieser kein Wort Deutsch versteht, und dieser Mitspieler bittet auf Englisch zu übersetzen, man irgendwas von "it's all good!" schreibt, der Mitspieler zufrieden und glücklich ist, aber alle anderen aufm Server lachen sich dumm und dämlich und gratulieren mir.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Mai 2015)

Dank unerwartet gutem Wetter konnte ich eben noch ne Stunde aufm Rad verbringen.
No limits!


----------



## s-icon (27. Mai 2015)

Ab morgen geht es eine Woche in die Champagne, Champagner saufen


----------



## Watertouch (27. Mai 2015)

Das mein Chef mir die ganze Woche über Pfingsten frei gegeben hat weil ich sehr viele Überstunden hatte


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den Gorilla, den wechselnden Vorhang und die weggehende Spielerin gesehen.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

Letzte Abi-Prüfung durch


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Letzte Abi-Prüfung durch


Sehr gut! Den Daumen gibts von mir erst nach den Ergebnissen. 

Bin eben mit lauter Musik von Blümchen durch die Düsseldorfer Innenstadt nach Hause gefahren. Das ist ziemlich lustig.
Die U23-Leute schauen größtenteils bescheuert und verpeilt, naja wie eben sonst auch. Dazu brauchts keinen Anlass... 
Viele Leute zwischen 25-45 bekommen ein Grinsen oder lachen, vor allem die Damen. Die Herren gucken teils schiach oder finden es peinlich.
Naja, die noch älteren Herrschaften kommen auf die Ü160BPM nicht klar... wie auch die U23 Schlaftabletten.


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2015)

Studium für dieses Semester beendet


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Studium für dieses Semester beendet



Wie geht das denn Ende Mai?


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2015)

Naja, die Prüfungen sind im August. Aber jetzt habe ich mal zwei Monate Ruhe ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Gestern Frei und heute beim Arzt, toll die nächsten Tage sind gelaufen da ich mich kaum bewegen kann


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Meine r 290 kommt heute


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir mein 5Zoll Smartphone beim Versuch es zu fangen eben so stark in die Fresse gehauen, dass ich kurz Sterne sah. 
Allerdings ist es nicht auf den Boden gefallen. 
Das freut mich durchaus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

Toll so ca. 2 - 3 Wochen soll ich wohl noch leiden dürfen bis die Schmerzen ganz weg sind, aber soll am Montag schon wieder in der Tretmühle antreten. Ich kann auf der rechten Seite nicht mal nen popeligen PC tragen, muss mir niesen, husten usw. verkneifen damit ich nicht das Gefühl habe das mir jemand in die Rippen tritt. Aber wenigstens darf ich dafür bis zu 8 Tabletten fressen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Mai 2015)

Das hier stillschweigend Posts von einem entfernt werden  Obwohl, dies Freud mich ja, so ist alles beim alten geblieben.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Toll so ca. 2 - 3 Wochen soll ich wohl noch leiden dürfen bis die Schmerzen ganz weg sind, aber soll am Montag schon wieder in der Tretmühle antreten. Ich kann auf der rechten Seite nicht mal nen popeligen PC tragen, muss mir niesen, husten usw. verkneifen damit ich nicht das Gefühl habe das mir jemand in die Rippen tritt. Aber wenigstens darf ich dafür bis zu 8 Tabletten fressen



Was hast Du denn angestellt? 

@Topic: Dass meine Wahnsinnskopfschmerzen, die mich um den Schlaf gebracht haben langsam mal nachlassen.


----------



## labernet (30. Mai 2015)

30ter heute feiern, am 30ten und der BVB holt noch heute Abend als Krönung den Pott!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

> Was hast Du denn angestellt?


Irgendwie einseitig total überlastet.

Das ich bei dem Wetter nicht aus dem Haus muss


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Nun darf auch jeder hier im Forum sehen, in welcher Aufmachung ich zum G7-Gipfel fahren werde. 

Zählt das auch für den "Why so serious"-Contest?


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2015)

Aufstieg! Der FCM stürmt den Bieberer Berg


----------



## drebbin (31. Mai 2015)

Das mein Setting mit 5,0GHz CPU und 4,5GHz Cache schonmal benchstable ist

Unter Luftkühlung versteht sich


----------



## Kusanar (1. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nun darf auch jeder hier im Forum sehen, in welcher Aufmachung ich zum G7-Gipfel fahren werde.



Viel Spaß. Wohne unweit des Veranstaltungsorts, und was hier mittlerweile an Polizeiaufgebot rumgurkt ist echt abartig. Immerhin fahren jetzt mal alle wirklich die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit und nicht immer +20km/h extra obendrauf


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Wohne unweit des Veranstaltungsorts, und was hier mittlerweile an Polizeiaufgebot rumgurkt ist echt abartig. Immerhin fahren jetzt mal alle wirklich die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit und nicht immer +20km/h extra obendrauf


Keine Sorge. Ich starte als verdeckter Ermittler und bin auf der Seite der Polizei.
Irgendwie müssen sie ja an Infos kommen. 

Dass das Wetter diese Woche mal endlich wieder gescheit werden wird. Es war an der Zeit.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Ich starte als verdeckter Ermittler und bin auf der Seite der Polizei.
> Irgendwie müssen sie ja an Infos kommen.
> 
> Dass das Wetter diese Woche mal endlich wieder gescheit werden wird. Es war an der Zeit.



Na dann drück ich dir (und uns stinknormalen Umlandbewohnern) mal die Daumen, dass alles gewaltlos über die Bühne geht.

Freitag frei, langes Wochenende HERE I COME !!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2015)

Krimi in Karlsruhe: Der HSV wendet den Abstieg ab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

Hurra jetzt auch noch ne dicke Fresse, noch mehr Pillen in den Schlund jagen und der Hauerschleifer kann erst was machen wenn die Entzündung raus ist.


----------



## timetoremember (2. Juni 2015)

NIEMALS 2.Liga


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2015)

FIFA-Präsident Joseph Blatter tritt zurück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Jepp, nur leider bleibt der Fußball


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2015)

Mein Puls ist momentan um gute 60% höher (90 Schläge) als er es sein sollte, obwohl ich nichts mache, außer am PC zu sitzen.
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass dadurch der Stoffwechsel ordentlich voran getrieben wird.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Ich habe eben erfahren, dass heute n Feiertag ist. 

Ich dachte schon, dass mein Puls später noch mehr steigt, weil ich sonst in gut 4h aufstehen müsste. 
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich mal länger als 4h am Stück ohne aufzuwachen schlafen kann.

Edit: I failed! War schon vor über seiner Stunde wach.
Naja, wird eben jetzt wieder weiter geschlafen.


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2015)

Mein Nexus 5 kann meinen Cambridge Audio DACMagic XS ansteuern <3
Endlich kann ich auch die recht empfindlichen Grados am Handy gut benutzen, ohne Scheppern beim halben Pegel...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Juni 2015)

Ich freue mich, dass endlich der Sommer im Land ist


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, ich habe heute eines der schönsten Fleckchen Deutschlands gefunden. 
Wenn ich nun sage, dass es zwischen Remscheid und Solingen liegt, mag manch einer sich wundern, aber ich kam echt nicht mehr klar, weils das so schön war.
Musste sogar etwas langsamer fahren, damit ich den wunderbaren Ort bestaunen konnte.
Hätte ich nur ne Cam am Mopped. Solche Bilder muss man teilen.
Ich bin selbst jetzt baff, wenn ich wieder dran denke.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juni 2015)

Stell doch mal die Koordinaten ins Forum, gibt noch mehr Motorrad und Naturbegeisterte hier... 
Das ich einen wunderschönen Abend mit guten Freunden auf unserer Terrasse verbracht habe.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2015)

In der Youtube App am Handy unter Share "Play to Kodi" entdeckt. Sehr cool. Kann damit n Video am Handy suchen, und es dann direkt an den Raspberry mit openelec weiterleiten zum Abspielen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2015)

*Die neue iBox ist da* 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn das mal Apple wüsste.


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

Meine Fernbedienung für den CD-Wechsler ist gekommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Juni 2015)

Sommer, Sonne, Hirnverbrannt, was kann schöner sein? Die Bienchen summen, die Wespen prügeln sich mit den Hornissen, und die Vögel kacken fremde Autos zu. Vor lauter Bäumen und Blätter muss ich mir das Elend auf den Straßen nicht anschauen, herrlich. Wann kommt endlich der Winter.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

12°C weniger als gestern ...   mein Körper ist wieder in seiner Komfortzone


----------



## Klutten (6. Juni 2015)

Eine 14 Beiträge umfassende Unterhaltung wurde entfernt. Sollten sich die beteiligten Personen weiterhin nicht am Thema des Threads orientieren, gibt es ein paar Punkte für Spam.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Juni 2015)

Baarcaaa!!!  3:1 .


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

Nachdem Madame mich gestern rasend gemacht hatte, macht sie jetzt wieder das, wozu sie da is: mich glücklich. 

(Nur um mich kurz darauf wieder auf die Palme zu bringen) 
Ich brauche Urlaub!


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

Oh man, hab ich grad nen Lachanfall bekommen. Ich krieg krieg mich immer noch nicht ein.

Ich verschicke nem Freund per whatsapp Sprachmemo nen gewaltigen Rülpser. Da der Ton aber leicht verzögert kommt, hält er sich das Handy ans Ohr macht komplett laut und wird angenehm überrascht. 
Als er mir das schilderte... Oh man...

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich sowas eigtl nie mache und auch wenig von Fäkalhumor halte, aber das war so geil. 

Sehr gut, dass ich vorher noch den Bauch trainiert habe....


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juni 2015)

Meine Nachbarn hören drüben den Redemption Song und ich darf mitlauschen. So lässt sichs zu Bett gehen.


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2015)

Nach jahrelangem warten darf ich mich nun auch über schnelles Internet freuen! 100Mbit ich komme


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2015)

Endlich ein Grund für meine 32GB Ram. Nur mal kurz mit dem Parallel Pool bei Matlab gespielt und schon gibt es  "out of Memory Error".


----------



## Watertouch (9. Juni 2015)

Heute ist endlich mein Aerocool 1000 angekommen 😍 klasse Gehäuse.


----------



## drebbin (9. Juni 2015)

Bau gerade einen PC für n Freund zusammen und da ich mein monitor derzeit auf Montage habe setze ich das system über den TV auf.
Ich finde gerade richtig gefallen YouTube Musik Videos schön groß über die Glotze zu sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder den Rasentrecker geschrottet, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich da nicht mal was besseres bekomme


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juni 2015)

Dass ich im Laufe des Tages nicht mehr genervt sein werde! 
Nebenbei auch der Beat, der hier kurz nach Beginn einsetzt:
https://youtu.be/NhtuuGnFyFk?t=22m11s

Dass ich gleich schlafen gehen kann und das Wetter gut wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2015)

Warten auf die Sonne, ...
- Also entweder das Radio verarscht mich, 
- oder ich lebe nicht in der Region wie der Radiosender?!?!? 

Helligkeit des Monitors erhöht, bräunt zwar nicht, aber das Feeling ist da.


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2015)

Seit einer Stunde Feierabend, im Garten Bier schlürfen, Sonne geniessen


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2015)

Habe mich grad auch eine Stunde gesonnt. Länger halte ich es nicht aus, obwohl einen die Sonne viele Dinge vergessen lässt.
Bevor die Dopaminausschüttung gestoppt wird, gehts nun an die Gewichte.
Wer braucht schon Drogen? Das Belohnungssystem lässt sich auf viel gesündere Weise aktivieren.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2015)

4:0 gegen Stuttgart: U17 verteidigt Meistertitel! | Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2015)

In Unterzahl zum Medenspiel und trotzdem gewonnen .


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Habe lange kämpfen müssen, um mich dazu zu überwinden, das tief versteckte, winzige sentimentale Häufchen zum Vorschein zu bringen. 
Das ist ja schwieriger als jedes Training. Ebenso erschöpft fühle ich mich. Dafür herrscht bald etwas mehr Klarheit, sodass ich meine Rübe wieder frei habe und mich auf andere Dinge konzentrieren kann.

Man kann Pumpen, Trainiern was das Zeug hält, mental an sich arbeiten und sich ewig weiterbilden, doch ist jede dieser Aktivitäten nur ein Witz im Bezug auf die Anstrengungen, durch die einen eine Frau (das vermeintlich schwächere Geschlecht) schicken kann...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2015)

Bin heute mal wieder von einer Werbe-Tuse angequakt worden, diesmal wollten sie mir Sky andrehen.  Aus Mitleid dachte ich, ich antworte ihr zumindest mal und sage "nein". 
Daraufhin ergab sich das folgende Gespräch:

Sie:"Wären sie vielleicht an Sky interessiert?"
Ich:"Nein, danke."
Sie:"Ich könnte ihnen ein gutes Angebot machen ...  blabla"
Ich:"Nein. Sorry, aber bei mir verschwenden sie ihre Zeit."
Sie:"Gucken sie denn gerne Fußball?"
Ich:"Nein, gar nicht."
Sie:"Sie können auch andere Sachen gucken ... "
Ich:"Für Video on Demand habe ich aber schon einen guten Anbieter."
Sie:"ja aber ... blablabla"
Ich:"Ich habe keinen Fernseher, ich möchte auch keinen, und für Online-Streams habe ich schon einen Anbieter"
Sie:"Hm. Sie könnten auch übers Tablet oder Handy ..."
Ich:"Nein, ich brauche kein Tablet, und übers Handy gucke ich keine Filme. Meine PCs reichen mir, und da bin ich ja schon versorgt."
Sie:"Tja ...   was zahlen sie denn im Moment?"
Ich:"Quasi nichts" (hab derzeit Amazon Prime, da wurde Instant Video ohne Aufpreis zum Portfolio hinzugefügt)
Sie:"Ok, da können wir nicht mithalten. Da kann ich ihnen leider auch nicht helfen."
Ich:"Sag ich doch    Tschüss."

Oh man ...   die Olle war echt verzweifelt


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2015)

So ähnlich ging es mir heute bei der Sparkasse: 
Was zahlt die andere Bank ihnen denn fürs Tagesgeld?
*Zinssatz genannt*
Ok, das können wir noch nicht einmal mit Festgeld.
*Ende der Diskussion*


----------



## Amon (16. Juni 2015)

Sowas hatte ich letzt mit so einer "Energieberatung". Was zahlen sie denn für Strom? Summe genannt. 
Das ist aber wenig. Wie hoch ist denn ihr Verbrauch? Zahl genannt.
Und dann zahlen sie so wenig?!
4,3kW PV Anlage.
Ok, dann hat sich das ja erledigt.



Aber am meisten freut mich dass mein 3570K plötzlich bei 1,1V und 100% Last auf allen Kernen mit 3,8GHz läuft ohne dass ich irgendwas gemacht habe.


----------



## Amigo (17. Juni 2015)

> Zitat von *PCGH_Stephan*                                                       Gratulation!
> 
> Du hast bei der Abstimmung zum VPRO-Gameface  mitgemacht und wurdest als einer der 40 Gewinner eines  VPRO-V1000-Gaming-Mauspads sowie eines exklusiven  VPRO-"Why-so-serious?"-T-Shirt ausgelost.



​ 


Spoiler



Auch "Spammer" können gewinnen! Glaubt an euch!


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

> Guten Tag Axel Foley,
> 
> Sie haben eine nicht gedeckte Forderung bei GiroPay24 GmbH. Das von Ihnen angegebene Konto wurde nicht hinreichend gedeckt um die Kontoabbuchung durchzuführen.
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall tätige ich seriöse Rechtsgeschäfte unter dem Namen Axel Foley.
Ich habe grad nen richtigen Lachanfall bekommen. 

Da ich dieses Pseudonym nur bei einem einzigen Webmail-Anbieter nutze, ist es doch schön, dass man auf diese Weise erfahren darf, dass deren Datenbank wohl Lücken aufweist.

btw: Möchte jemand, dass ich ihm die .zip im Anhang zuschicke?


----------



## Niza (17. Juni 2015)

Das ich Urlaub habe und das noch bis zum 28.6.2015 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

> btw: Möchte jemand, dass ich ihm die .zip im Anhang zuschicke?


Wir könnten ja tauschen, habe davon auch schon ein paar .

Irgendein Klinkenputzer mit unterdrückter Nummer, nachdem ich mich 5 x ans Telefon geholt hatte sagte ich ihm das ich doch keine Lust hätte und der Hörer flog in die Gabel. Vielleicht komme ich ja jetzt auf die rote Liste


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

War heute in Köln und hatte recht viel Spaß.
Vor der Fahrt hätte ich allerdings kotzen können. Die Stadt ist einfach so verdammt hässlich. Zu laut, zu dreckig, es stinkt und die Leute sind alle hässlich. (Das letzte ist nur halbwegs ernst gemeint)
Gegen Ende freute ich mich aber wirklich extrem, als ich am DUS Flughafenbahnhof wieder ankam!


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

Nokia will wieder Handys bauen!!!  

Auch wenn sie diese vorerst nur designen wollen, und die Arbeit anderen überlassen


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2015)

"Bald" Feierabend


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2015)

Noch zehn Stunden arbeiten und dann zum ersten mal seit langem wieder am Wochenende frei.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2015)

Es ist kein Fehler, es ist eine Funktion 

Ich dachte meine Tastatur geht so langsam kaputt. Jetzt habe ich heraus gefunden dass meine Logitech G510 sich farblich an den Charakteren von GTA 5 Single Player anpasst. 

Michael - Tastaturbeleuchtung Himmelblau

Franklin - Tastenbeleuchtung Grün

Travor - Tastaturbeleuchtung Orange

Cooles Gimmick, aber als erstes denkt man der Logitech Treiber, oder die Tastatur verabschieden sich.


----------



## XyZaaH (20. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nach 3 Jahren herausgefunden dass man meinen Monitor neigen kann


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nicht mehr ... 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/335248886/selbstkuhlendes-suspensorium?ref=category_newest


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Vor einer halben Stunde war die jetzige Uploadgeschwindigkeit noch die Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Und das mit einem Vertrag der eigentlich auf 16Mbit begrenzt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

Freundin ist doch nicht schwanger


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. Juni 2015)

Vorhin die theoretische Fahrschulprüfung bestanden und eben erfahren, dass ich morgen Schulfrei habe. Und es ist heute mal gott sei Dank nicht so warm.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Freundin ist doch nicht schwanger


Schwein gehabt. [emoji16] [emoji12]


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Juni 2015)

Was zur Hölle haben What'scrap Smileys hier zu suchen und wieso wird dann nicht der Affe benutzt, der seine Augen zuhält?
Schon so kaputt konditioniert, dass ich beim Anblick dieser Fratzen auf mein Handy schauen musste. Diagnose: Unheilbar, unbekannt!

On topic:
Depot bei maxblue eröffnet. War mal an der Zeit. Nach dem Motorradverkauf wird direkt reinvestiert Mal schauen, ob nächsten Sommer doch eine Streetfighter angeschafft wird.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Morgen geht es endlich wieder in den Freistaat Bayern. Die Leute sind nicht ganz so merkwürdig wie in Österreich, aber das ist trotzdem ok.


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2015)

Ähm, bist dir da auch wirklich sicher? 

@T: Endlich mal wieder Sonne und morgen gehts zu meiner Holden.


----------



## daLexi (25. Juni 2015)

Morgen gibt es Eimerweise Kirschen... :jippie:


----------



## Taximan (26. Juni 2015)

Ab Morgen sind bei uns Ferien..........


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe wieder was zum Basteln da: Phenom II X6 1055T+ Board+RAM+Gehäuse. Der Rest wird geliefert und dann gehts los.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Juni 2015)

Was ein Tag... 

An einem Parkplatz an der Autobhan gehalten, weil ich Wasser lassen musste. Da der Parkplatz zu überschaubar war, kletterte ich eine zu steile, rutschige Böschung hoch. Beim wegrutschen packe ich schnell den nächsten Strauch, damit ich mich nicht hinlege. Was war das für ne Pflanze? Brennessel. Als wäre das nicht schmerzhaft genug hielten die Wurzeln nicht und ich musste mich an der nächsten Brennessel festhalten. Grad gar kein Gefühl mehr in der Hand.
Nächstes mal isses mir egal, ob jm zuschaut.

Das eigentliche Highlight war ne Dame, die ich mit nem Kumpel in Darmstadt sah, als ich ihn aufgabelte. Wir waren beide sprachlos... Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich kann sie bis aut Haarfarbe und Farbe des Lippenstifts selbst jetzt kaum beschreiben. Barbie wäre in Stichwort, aber alles andere würde ihr nicht gerecht? Ich kam danach kaum mehr klar!
Dabei könnt ich mir selbst in der Fantasie nichts vorstellen, was mich sprachlos kachen könnte. Die Realität is halt doch besser.

Aschaffenburg is schön und die Leute sind auch ganz nett und die Mädels in ihren Trachten erst.  Morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juni 2015)

Hab einen Song wiedergefunden, den ich das letzte mal vor 6 Jahren gehört habe und von dem ich heute irgendwie einen Ohrwurm hatte 

Flutterby von Philter, btw.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2015)

Hab nach etlichen Stunden in Indesign meine Visitenkarten fertig designt, dürfen bald in Druck gehen. Dauert zwar dann 3-4 Wochen, aber ich krieg sie gratis 

Nen Onkel zu haben, der in einer Druckerei arbeitet, hat was ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

> An einem Parkplatz an der Autobhan gehalten, weil ich Wasser lassen musste. Da der Parkplatz zu überschaubar war, kletterte ich eine zu steile, rutschige Böschung hoch. Beim wegrutschen packe ich schnell den nächsten Strauch, damit ich mich nicht hinlege. Was war das für ne Pflanze? Brennessel. Als wäre das nicht schmerzhaft genug hielten die Wurzeln nicht und ich musste mich an der nächsten Brennessel festhalten. Grad gar kein Gefühl mehr in der Hand.
> Nächstes mal isses mir egal, ob jm zuschaut.


Wasser was? Sind solche Ferkeleien überhaupt statthaft? Brennnesseln wären doch das kleinste Problem, da hätte ich mehr Sorgen um das was aus anderen Körperöffnungen gefallen sein könnte und man drinnen landen hätte können.

Wochenende, mehr fällt mir derzeitig nicht ein


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Juni 2015)

Pinkeln in der Öffentlichkeit stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §118 Absatz 1 da, und kann nach §118 Absatz 2 mit einer Geldbuße bestraft werden.

Da hätte ich mehr Angst angezeigt zu werden, als man mir was abschauen könnte.  Wenn auf einer Autobahnraststätte keine öffentlichen Toiletten sind, bleibt einem ja wohl oder übel nichts anderes übrig. 


Topic:
Die Erzählungen, und Geschichten hier in diesem Thread sind manchmal interessanter, als das was in den News steht.


----------



## labernet (27. Juni 2015)

endlich dazu gekommen mein neues case, lüfter etc zu installieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Pinkeln in der Öffentlichkeit stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §118 Absatz 1 da, und kann nach §118 Absatz 2 mit einer Geldbuße bestraft werden.
> Da hätte ich mehr Angst angezeigt zu werden, als man mir was abschauen könnte.  Wenn auf einer Autobahnraststätte keine öffentlichen Toiletten sind, bleibt einem ja wohl oder übel nichts anderes übrig.


Wenn man wirklich sehr dringend muss und etwas weiter als bis zum ersten Bordstein geht, wird es da keine Ärger geben.
Falls die Polizei es vor Ort mitbekommen sollte, hat man eben eine  schwache Blase. Das kann man denen schon vermitteln, sofern man sich nicht ganz blöd anstellt.
Meine rechte Hand ist auf der Innenseite immer noch komplett rot gepunktet. Zum Glück is die Schwellung weg. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wasser was? Sind solche Ferkeleien überhaupt statthaft? Brennnesseln wären doch das kleinste Problem, da hätte ich mehr Sorgen um das was aus anderen Körperöffnungen gefallen sein könnte und man drinnen landen hätte können.


Bin ja nicht während der Ausführung ins Rutschen geraten, sondern auf der Suche nach der richtigen Stelle. Das wäre sonst unangenehm und ich hätte es hier bestimmt nicht geschrieben. 
Außerdem: Reiß mal Brennesseln mit bloßer Hand am Stiel auf der Erde. Möchte sehen, ob das für dich dann immer noch das kleinste Problem ist. 

on topic:
Schönes Wetter und ich genieße den Kurztrip richtig. Nur noch nichts so Aufregendes wie gestern passiert. Der Tag ist ja noch nicht vorbei!


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hab einen Song wiedergefunden, den ich das letzte mal vor 6 Jahren gehört habe und von dem ich heute irgendwie einen Ohrwurm hatte
> 
> Flutterby von Philter, btw.



Hey, geiles Lied! 

Danke! :0)


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

Ich freue mich,
hmm.

Das ich mir die Österreichcard von der ÖBB kaufen kann
12 Monate a 24/7 Österreichweite Bahnfahrt


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. Juni 2015)

Mich freut es, dieses Video zu sehen  und ich denke mir : Ich will auch sowas !!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZ9_dGLrBJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, ich freue mich, dass ich wieder zu Hause bin. Ein Satz, den man sehr selten von mir hört...
Vielleicht freue ich mich auch nur aufs Bett. 

Achja, ich freue mich auch auf die kommende Hitze in der nächsten Woche. Das wird "lustig".


----------



## Metalic (29. Juni 2015)

Letzte Woche zwei Main Coon Katzen aus dme Tierheim geholt.
Der Kater fühlte sich nach zwei Tagen gleich total wohl. Mich freut, dass die Katze seit gestern Abend auch endlich auftaut und sich unterm Bett hervor traut.

Die Zwei sind soooooo plüschig


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Ich scheitere grad an einem Erdinger. Alkohol is wohl doch nicht mehr meine Sache.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Juli 2015)

Feiertag und ein kühles Blondes. Draußen strahlt die Sonne und drinnen wummert House


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2015)

In letzter Zeit werden die Projekte immer besser 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/143955473/the-toothsaw?ref=category_newest


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (2. Juli 2015)

lol wie geil ist das denn !?
Früher Schule aus. Danke an meine Lehrer!


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

Werde heute im Keller unter/neben meinem Boxsack schlafen.
Kein Schwitzen, stockduster, kein Kontaktaufnahme via Handy möglich.
Wieso schlafe ich da nur im wärmsten Sommer?

Achja, morgen werden die Beißerchen wieder etwas weißer.


----------



## drebbin (3. Juli 2015)

Hab grad n laptop von Onkel und Tante in den Händen wo ich doch Bitte mal versuchen soll Bilder wiederherzustellen die bei der Windows Neuinstallation vergessen wurden zu sichern.
Meine Frage war: wie lange ist das her?
-> circa vor nem halben Jahr war das.....
Ich nach also keine Hoffnungen und schau mit parted magic mal was ich wieder herstellen kann...
Dann ist zuwenig freier Speicher da, hatte ich vergessen zu schauen....toll eine einzige partition als Windows partition mit 8gb freiem Speicher 
Ich such also erstmal ne Möglichkeit Platz zu schaffen und dann kommt die Lösung des ganzen auf mich zu gelaufen:
Der ganze Kram liegt wunderbar im Windows.old Ordner


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

Meine neue Uhr ist auf dem Weg zu mir und am Mittag gibts Feierabend


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juli 2015)

War seit ü3 Jahren nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt. Eben zur Kontrolle. Alles top.
Arzt fragt, ob ich zwischenzeitlich den Arzt gewechselt hätte. Antwort: Nö!


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> War seit ü3 Jahren nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt. Eben zur Kontrolle. Alles top.
> Arzt fragt, ob ich zwischenzeitlich den Arzt gewechselt hätte. Antwort: Nö!


Ich wünschte, das ginge bei mir auch... Immer perfekte Zähne gehabt, und dann mit 14(?) mit dem Gesicht auf ner Tischplatte gebremst. Zwei Schneidezähne ab, neulich ne doppelte Wurzelbehandlung wegen dem Scheiß, und früher oder später Implantate. Hab schon so viele Zahnarztbesuche hinter mir. Und das wegen so nem Blödsinn. Einmal gestolpert.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2015)

Ich schwitze gerade das erste mal seit Donnerstag Morgen nicht wenn ich mich in meiner Wohnung aufhalte.


----------



## torkol (5. Juli 2015)

Mein Zimmer hat sich auf 26° "runtergekühlt", langsam wirds aushaltbar


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juli 2015)

Heute Morgen antitranspirationsfreudige 21°C, so kanns bleiben bis Weihnachten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Heute Morgen antitranspirationsfreudige 21°C, so kanns bleiben bis Weihnachten


 

Ewig währende Probleme mit einem UEFI Reset gelöst, ich erkenne den PC gar nicht mehr wieder. Alle Macken auf einmal weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal Werte unterhalb von 20°C in der Nacht. Auf der anderen Seite ist man froh nichts von dem Unwetter welches angekündigt wurde nix abbekommen zu haben auch wenn ich dafür Hydranten nachlaufen musste.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2015)

Schön wärs. Schon wieder fast 30°C und es soll noch bis 36°C gehen...
Ich freue mich aufs Gewitter am Abend


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Only when I'm drunk I write a text like this.

Stelle gleich einen Teil meiner MTG Sammlung bei ebay rein. Mal schauen, ob ich mir ein neues Auto kaufen kann, wenn alles weg ist!


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Ein Hoch auf die Post.
Sensible Daten, die in verschiedenen Briefen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten verschickt wurden, damit es nicht zum Missbrauch kommen kann, lagen heute alle zusammen im Briefkasten!  Immerhin sieht es so aus, als ob niemand die Pin-Liste fürs Telefonbanking geöffnet hat. Das freut mich dann doch.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

das es heute viel küler ist wi di letzten tage 
hob das ganze noch unter die 20°C und  ich mach freudensprünge^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

Jepp die letzten Tage sind die Temps wieder in erträglichen Bahnen gelandet. Besonders Nachts wenn man dem Matrazenhorchdienst unbedingtem Gehorsam leistet


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Grad mit paar Asylanten Fußball gespielt. War spaßig. Sprachen hauptsächlich französisch und nur sehr gebrochen englisch. Ich habe dummerweise zu Schulzeiten auf französisch verzichtet (wegen Latein und später wegen einer dritten Naturwisschenschaft) und kenne nur ein paar Floskeln.
Auf jeden Fall meinten sie, dass wir die ersten Deutschen wären, mit denen sie wirklich in Kontakt gekommen sind.
Sinn für Humor hatten sie auch, obwohl sie das Spiel anfangs etwas zu ernst genommen haben und man zeigen musste, dass körperliche Härte auch für uns kein unbekanntes Ding ist. 
Fand nur komisch, dass sie aus Algerien kommen. Sprachlich sähe es dann in Frankreich doch durchaus besser aus.
Achja: Deutschland blieb Weltmeister.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

das ich ne 5ghz 4790k cpu wahrscheinlich bekomme


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2015)

Wieder einmal frage ich mich:  Wie machen die das ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Juli 2015)

Hab grad auf einer meiner betagten Kisten (Athlon XP 2400, 1024 MB DDR400, GF7 7600GT, Lubuntu 15.04) ohne Probleme ioquake3 kompiliert und zocken können. Endlich wieder Q3


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juli 2015)

Nur noch 2, dann bin ich vorerst frei!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

Es ist bestätigt,  Nokia kommt 2016 zurück in den Smartphone-Markt


----------



## bingo88 (14. Juli 2015)

Der erste Testlauf meines Eigenbaugenerators mit selbstgeschweißtem Lagerbock ist erfolgreich verlaufen. Wie viel Zeit ich in diesem unnützen Projekt versenkt habe, dafür aber wieder einiges gelernt.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2015)

Die INDIREKT Excel-Funktion ist einfach super.
Ein Feld ändern und das Excel-Dokument ist 10 Minuten lang blockiert


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mal abschalten oder entspannen, aber da ich das eh nicht kann, freue ich mich über "Angerfist - Masters of Hardcore Podcast #10".
Außerdem freue ich mich über was bessere Wetter von Mitwoch bis Freitag.

edit:
Falls sich jemand in Ratingen fragt, was für Idioten mitten in der Nacht Lieder der Kelly Family gegrölt haben... Ich bekenne mich schuldig.


----------



## drebbin (15. Juli 2015)

1: Das ich vor kurzem einen Forenuser dazu bewegt habe sich "Die nackte Kanone" anzuschauen
2: Das ich gerade eben mit einen Arbeitskollegen "Die nackte Kanone" geschaut habe und er sich nun morgen auf den nächsten Teil freut 
3: Das ich jetzt eine alte GTX 285 zum Spaß im PC habe und die nun auf OC/Spielefähigkeit testen darf


----------



## dsdenni (15. Juli 2015)

Keine Fehler mehr in Fragebögen (Führerschein)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade mal getestet:  Die maximale Auflösung meines Scanners beträgt 20400x28064 Pixel.  Ist doch ein bisschen wenig für eine einfache DIN A4 Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal getestet:  Die maximale Auflösung meines Scanners beträgt 20400x28064 Pixel.  Ist doch ein bisschen wenig für eine einfache DIN A4 Seite.


Machst du mal bitte den Beavis und setzt dich auf den Scanner? 

Am Freitag schreibe ich die letzte Klausur vor dem Exmaen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

> Machst du mal bitte den Beavis und setzt dich auf den Scanner?


Wer will denn die Auslosung sehen?

Bin für diesen Monat mal wieder durch mit den Drecksbeeten. Wenn jetzt jemand quakt nehm ich den Bagger


----------



## in-your-face (16. Juli 2015)

Ich freue mich nachdem ich die nachte Kanone geschaut habe nun die nackte Pistole als Serie gefunden zu haben die fast noch herrlicher ist.
Ich freue mich auf die Zwischenprüfungen


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer will denn die Auslosung sehen?


Welche Auslosung? Das Glas muss natürlich springen.

Ich freue mich, dass das er einzige Thread ist, der überdurchschnittlich oft lustig ist. 
Außerdem gehe ich jetzt schlafen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

Das was beim Wild aus der Hautfalte fällt nennt man Losung, also das was streng riecht und wie Kaugummi am Schuh klebt


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Juli 2015)

Führerschein bestanden. Endlich


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

das gleich gegrillt wird


----------



## drebbin (16. Juli 2015)

Als ich meine GTX 285 zum rumbasteln mal auseinander genommen habe war ich erstaunt wie fett die Chips früher waren 
Und nach einer etwas widerlich-klebrigen Staubentfernung und einem frischen Anstrich Wärmeleitpaste kann es endlich mal an Spielebenchmarks gehen.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

Morgen ist Fortunas Saisoneröffnung. Am selben Tag wird die letzte Klausur geschrieben und die richtigen Semesterferien werden beginnen.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juli 2015)

Bestes Wetter, heute beginnt das We und in 2 Wochen flieg ich nach Addis Abeba


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2015)

Heute frei, mein Mofa schnurrt dank revidiertem Motor wie ein Kätzchen, das sensationelle Wetter.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juli 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Als ich meine GTX 285 zum rumbasteln mal auseinander genommen habe war ich erstaunt wie fett die Chips früher waren
> Und nach einer etwas widerlich-klebrigen Staubentfernung und einem frischen Anstrich Wärmeleitpaste kann es endlich mal an Spielebenchmarks gehen.


naja die gtx 200er serie hate grose  chips... die vorgänger war z.b. weit kleiner^^ aber nete karte...sagst bescheid wennde di nimer brauchst xD di kan man geil benchen


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juli 2015)

Freitag !! und dass ich morgen endlich meinen Anhänger voll Bauschutt loswerde, der liegt mir schon ne Weile auf der Leb.. äh Garage


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ein freier Mann! Zumindest gibt es vorerst einen Käfig weniger. Den anderen hält die Aufseherin fest verschlossen. Wieso musste ich ihr den Schlüssel geben? 

Weiß grad gar nicht, was ich als erstes tun soll. Habe schon den kompletten Weg übern Campus bis zu meinem Auto im Tanz zurückgelegt.

Ich tanze erstma weiter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_vi_PMkX0U


----------



## in-your-face (17. Juli 2015)

Ich freue mich weiteren Stuss in gewissen Foren lesen zu können und mich darüber zu amüsieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Ich freue mich, das mein Athlon XP FSB 133 schafft und natürlich die Anschaffung des Bastel PC, des Monitors (2ter) und der total coolen Multimedia Tastatur


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juli 2015)

-Nächste Woche geht es an die Grenze zu Dänemark.
-In 2 Wochen fliege ich zu meinen neuen Freunden aus Ipswich.
-In 3-4 Wochen gehts in den Alpenraum.
-Ich habe ein Vogelnest auf dem Kopf. 
-Später teste ich meine neue Kamera am Mopped.
-Das Wetter ist schön und bleibt so.


----------



## S754 (18. Juli 2015)

Meine erste Internetleitung ist gerade ausgefallen, zum Glück habe ich eine zweite Internetleitung 
Immer alles schön redundant halten


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2015)

Battlestar Galactica und dazu ein kaltes Bierchen


----------



## Koko291 (18. Juli 2015)

Freu mich grade Übelst das rocky im TV läuft


----------



## nikon87 (19. Juli 2015)

Dass ich das Intro zu meinem neuen "Film" fertig habe 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvRmiVQiztw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





War ein geiler Urlaub...


----------



## torkol (20. Juli 2015)

Erster Tag meines 5-tägigen Schulpraktikums bei Media Markt über standen und es hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Xcravier (20. Juli 2015)

Habe diesen Thread gefunden


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juli 2015)

Auf Anraten eines Forenmitglieds habe ich meine 4k Minicam jetzt so auf dem Schrank anbringen können, dass sie genau das Bett erfasst.
Morgen is Madame wieder da. Dann testen wir mal die Bildqualität und den Ton. Wenn das nicht min. 5 Sterne bei **** bringt...
(Hey, du weißt, dass das n Scherz is!)  Würde ich nie machen. 

Naja, freue mich ansonsten darauf, dass ich die Cam in unseren Urlaub mitnehme und dort eine andere passende Stelle suchen kann.  

Ne, eigtl. freue ich mich nur, dass ich bald weg von hier bin. Reisen macht Spaß. Morgen wird nur noch das Auto gesaut und gewaschen.


----------



## cYnd (21. Juli 2015)

Ich freue mich darüber, gerade mein neues Projekt online gestellt zu haben


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2015)

cYnd schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darüber, gerade mein neues Projekt online gestellt zu haben




Sieht interessant aus, aber wo ist der Unterschied zu bereits existierenden Lösungen? 

@topic:
Habe entschieden, mal meinen Windows 7 Laptop zu updaten, damit ich darauf demnächst mal W10 testen kann. 
Ich dachte der wäre wenigstens schon mit dem SP1 ausgestattet ...    Nope.

Was solls, 400+ Updates brauchen ja nur ein paar Stunden  

Ich wünschte, Visual Basic wäre noch W7-kompatibel ...  dann könnte ich mir den Update-Zirkus sparen, der zerschießt gerade mal wieder das ganze System.


----------



## Placebo (21. Juli 2015)

Eine fette Spinne hat vor meinem Fenster ein Netz gewebt. Jetzt kann ich in der Nacht ungestört mit offenem Fenster zocken und die fette Spinne wird noch dicker. Und ich merke nichts mehr vom 5m entfernten Wespennest. Eine Win-Win Situation


----------



## cYnd (22. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus, aber wo ist der Unterschied zu bereits existierenden Lösungen?



Die witzige URL die du vergeben kannst, z.B. but.wtf/arewedoing
Außerdem ist geplant das ganze natürlich noch auszubauen und evtl Subdomains anzubieten, z.B. pcgh.but.wtf


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Juli 2015)

cYnd schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darüber, gerade mein neues Projekt online gestellt zu haben



Womit hast du die Seite programmiert?


----------



## cYnd (22. Juli 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Womit hast du die Seite programmiert?


Backend ist das ganze Laravel mit ner MySQL-Datenbank


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2015)

cYnd schrieb:


> Backend ist das ganze Laravel mit ner MySQL-Datenbank



Schöne Arbeit 

@topic
Bald wirds wieder kälter


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2015)

Neuer PC .

Nach 3 Windowsneuinstallationen läuft nun auch der AMD Treiber.


----------



## cYnd (22. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Schöne Arbeit



Danke  Darf gerne benutzt und geteilt werden 




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Neuer PC .
> 
> Nach 3 Windowsneuinstallationen läuft nun auch der AMD Treiber.



Sehr cool  Was steckt in dem Knecht so drin? ich kauf mir demnächst auch einen neuen PC


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Morgen wird nur noch das Auto gesaut und gewaschen.



(Ein-)gesaut und gewaschen? Reihenfolge passt jedenfalls. 

Topic: Noch 1,5 Wochen arbeiten, dann Urlaub!


----------



## in-your-face (22. Juli 2015)

Das ich endlich wieder auf PCGH komme nach diesem bösen DDOS Angriff. Frage mich wer da seinen Nutzen daraus zieht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juli 2015)

Daß mein neues Netzteil heute bei meinem Bekannten angekommen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

Das es meinem Schädel so langsam wieder besser geht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Das ich eine Geforce Gs7600 so gut wie in der Tasche habe
Und das Tapatalk wieder rennt


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2015)

Herz- und Lungentransplantation des PCs sind geglückt    Neue CPU und neues Mainboard, inklusive Overclocking und Übernahme aller Betriebssysteme.  Hat etwas gedauert, aber nun läufts ziemlich gut. 

Allerdings muss man sagen,  die Lüftersteuerung und die verfügbare Software sind bei Asus echt sehr bescheiden.  Das ist selbst bei der Billig-Serie von Asrock im Welten besser. 

Dafür ist so ziemlich alles andere nun besser,  ich habe Platz für alle 8 Laufwerke, die Spannungsversorgung hat mehr Dampf,  der PC kann wieder Kaltstarten, zwei weitere Rechenkerne werden hoffentlich auch irgendwo was bringen ...


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2015)

Magdeburg gewinnt Drittliga-Auftakt | MDR.DE


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2015)

Mein PC mit einem FX 8350 und einer GTX 780   bekommt im Benchmark ganze  7% mehr Punkte als in der alten Konfiguration mit einem Phenom II  und einer GTX 570.

W T F  ?!


----------



## Aemkeisdna (27. Juli 2015)

Endlich genug Hobby Geld für  Lego Technic 42009,42043


----------



## denzi24 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin ist die 970 wieder da, und in 2-3 Monaten hab ich auch noch einen Kühlblock für sie, Gratis. Wers nicht weiß, ist so ein Angebot von Alphacool wo du deine Graka einschicken kannst, und die dann Wasserkühlblöcke für die anfertigen. Man selbst bekommt sein Modell kostenlos.


----------



## cYnd (27. Juli 2015)

Dass mein Elacin ER-15 Gehörschutz abholbereit ist


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2015)

Noch ein Unterkapitel und die Masterarbeit ist fertig .


----------



## nikon87 (28. Juli 2015)

Gestern Nacht die Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X für *580€* bestellt und gerade die Versandnachricht bekommen! 
Lustigerweise kostet die Karte im gleichen Shop mittlerweile 680€...das freut einen gleich noch mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2015)

Das Risen bei Media Markt nur 2,99


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2015)

Mafia 3 - Offiziell angekündigt, Präsentation auf Gamescom


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

Jene eine, von acht, Festplatten die sich wohl für einen LKW-Diesel hält hat nun einen Maulkorb bekommen und bringt nicht mehr das ganze Gehäuse zum Wackeln.

Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die einen am glücklichsten machen


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Juli 2015)

Dass ich es geschafft habe einen ACX IV 280(X) auf meiner R9 280 zum laufen bringen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Mafia 3 - Offiziell angekündigt, Präsentation auf Gamescom


Könnte mich auch glatt freuen. Bis dahin habe ich sicherlich Platz auf der Platte


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2015)

Das Unwort des Tages: Zyklomatischekomplexität


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2015)

Dass ich den Post hier gerade auf meiner soeben angekommenen K70 verfassen darf 
Gruß


----------



## S754 (30. Juli 2015)

Zahltag


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Juli 2015)

Windows 8.1 PRO .


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Da dieses Windows 10 Update ja offenbar doch totaler Mist ist was die Lizenz angeht, freut mich gerade das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Nebensache:  Die Education-Edition kann genauso viel wie die Enterprise-Version.   Und ist ein wirklich legaler, unbeschränkt nutzbarer Key  

Einziger Nachteil: Ich bekomme nur einen davon.


----------



## s-icon (31. Juli 2015)

Feierabend.
Jetzt 3 Monate Urlaub


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich freue mich, dass ich gleich endlich das Fenster wieder zumachen kann, mir ist wirklich kalt.  

Aber der PC jagt durch den Benchmark,  jedes Grad zählt!     Außentemperatur 10°C,  die Kühlluft die er einsaugt hat vermutlich so 15°C.


----------



## Roundy (4. August 2015)

Ich freu mich grad mega und bin übel erleichtert dass ich ab sofort deutschlands Straßen unsicher machen darf 
Gruß


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. August 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich freu mich grad mega und bin übel erleichtert dass ich ab sofort deutschlands Straßen unsicher machen darf
> Gruß


Bei dieser Einstellung fragt man sich "Wie lang?"  Denke an die 2 Jahre Probezeit.

Ich freu mich, der braune Brief vom Landratsamt war nicht für mich, war falsch eingeworfen und für den Nachbarn bestimmt ... die freut sich, ihr Führerschein ist auch erst wenige Monate alt.


----------



## Roundy (4. August 2015)

Keine angst, noch müssen meine lieben eltern 1 jahr neben mir sitzen 
Gruß


----------



## dsdenni (4. August 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Keine angst, noch müssen meine lieben eltern 1 jahr neben mir sitzen
> Gruß



Ich hab heute die theoretische Prüfung bestanden und in ein paar Monaten darf ich das dann auch... Mit vaddern nebenbei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

Ich freue mich mal wieder diebisch das ich den Rasentrecker wieder putt gemacht habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. August 2015)

Ich freue mich, das das mit Lego Batman so super geklappt hat, nach anfänglichen Bugs und Schwierigkeiten beim Installieren


----------



## dsdenni (5. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich freue mich mal wieder diebisch das ich den Rasentrecker wieder putt gemacht habe[emoji317]


HOW?! 

B2T:

Bald besseres Internet!!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. August 2015)

Daß die neuen GPU-Kühler sowohl flüsterleise als auch effizient sind. Keine Abstürze/Freeces mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2015)

Hab wieder angefangen das gute alte Battlefield 3 zu zocken ...   das war noch ein wirklich guter MP-FPS!


----------



## CSOger (7. August 2015)

Das ich heute frei habe und mit meiner Tochter an nem See zum baden fahre.
Das Wetter soll ja heute mitspielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> HOW?!


Nix besonderes, nur den Antrieb mal wieder in die Wicken geritten.

Freuen täte mich wenn die Temperaturen etwas sinken und auf einem Niveau bleiben würden.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2015)

Morgen Hobby-Basketballturnier. Ab Montag 2 Wochen Ferienarbeit


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2015)

Endlich ein Grund für eine neue Maus .
Die Ur-Diamondback die es mal als PcGames-Aboprämie in den Haushalt geschafft hat liefert ständig Doppelauslösungen.


----------



## Icedaft (7. August 2015)

Home, sweet Home. Zurück Zuhause vom Gamescom-Trip (was tut man nicht alles fürs Kind...).


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Endlich ein Grund für eine neue Maus .
> Die Ur-Diamondback die es mal als PcGames-Aboprämie in den Haushalt geschafft hat liefert ständig Doppelauslösungen.


Ein kleiner Mod und sie läuft wieder 
How to Fix your "Double Clicking" Razer Copperhead mouse


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. August 2015)

Das ich die georderte Creative Omni Surround im Media Markt zahlen kann. Zum angemessen Kurs


----------



## Brotregal (8. August 2015)

Einen vernünftigen und ultra bequemen Gaming Stuhl pünktlich zum nächsten Wochenende


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2015)

Den ganzen Tag Battlefield 3 gezockt    Irgendwie hats mich wieder gepackt. 

Nach wie vor der beste Teil der letzten Zeit. 


Und mittlerweile ist auch die Hardware stärker und es läuft konstant mit hohen fps


----------



## in-your-face (9. August 2015)

@Brotregal: welchen gab es denn?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2015)

Gestern CoD 4 - Modern Warfare installiert, war das eine wahre Freude. 

Ich liebe die Modern Warfare Story Serie. So was programmieren die heutzutage gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Brotregal (9. August 2015)

in-your-face schrieb:


> @Brotregal: welchen gab es denn?



Es wird der DX Racer 7  Der Preis ist zwar gesalzen, aber ich habe mich reingesetzt und sofort verliebt  (Da hatte ich den Preis noch nicht gesehen  Nach 2 Monaten warten konnte ich den endlich bestellen.


----------



## bingo88 (11. August 2015)

Morgen geht's auf zum Summer Breeze


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2015)

Meine Creative SB Omni Surround ist im Mm angekommen. Creative Fanboymutation Teil 5


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2015)

Habe heute eine Biene vor dem Ertrinken gerettet.
Zur Belohnung setzte sie sich nach dem Trocknen auf meine Sonnenbrille und dann auf meine Schulter und wollte nicht mehr weg.
Nachdem sie einen komischen gelben Fleck hinterließ, musste ich mich aber von ihr trennen.
Mag es nicht, wenn man mich für sein Revier hält. Gehöre schon jm. anders.

Ahja, Akupunktur geht auch ohne Nadeln. Einfach mit freiem Rücken ins Gras legen; die Ameisen tun den Rest. Fühlt sich aber nicht ganz so angenehm an, zunächst..


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. August 2015)

Wäre es eine Wespe gewesen, hätte sie dir ins Gesicht gestochen, und der gelbe Fleck wäre ne Art Laser Markierung für andere (Kampf-) Wespen 

Topic:
Zahltag endlich aufm Konto


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2015)

Traumstart für Tuchel und den BVB - sportschau.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

Die heißen doch BVG .
Sinkende Temperaturen


----------



## thunderofhate (17. August 2015)

Hab heute frei und bin wegen des Schornsteinfegers 3h zu früh aufgestanden.
Da ich mich nach 4h Schlaf nicht fit fühle, werde ich nun den Rest nachholen.

Die anderen können das Lied hier ja auf der Arbeit hören. Da gibts bestimmt nen riesigen Motivationsschub. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7t3UgxF-dg


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. August 2015)

Heute binnen 7h mit einem Helfer meinen gesamten Hausstand aus der einen in die neue Wohnung gebracht. Jetzt heißt´s auspacken und aufbauen.


----------



## in-your-face (18. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hab heute frei und bin wegen des Schornsteinfegers 3h zu früh aufgestanden.
> Da ich mich nach 4h Schlaf nicht fit fühle, werde ich nun den Rest nachholen.
> 
> Die anderen können das Lied hier ja auf der Arbeit hören. Da gibts bestimmt nen riesigen Motivationsschub.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7t3UgxF-dg


Mache ich doch glatt.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. August 2015)

Lasse mein Taschenmesser aus Versehen in eine offene Packung Sonnenblumenkerne fallen, diese kippt um und verteilt die Sonnenblumenkerne auf dem Schreibtisch.
Darauf fallen Taschenmesser und Packung vom Tisch. Klinge landet auf dem Fuß und der Boden ist voller Kerne. 
Wieder was gelernt: Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht dürfen blöde Dödel nicht.

Der eigentliche Grund: Das Wetter wird wieder so langsam besser!


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2015)

Neue Kamera und Zubehör auf dem Weg.

Das Problem:  Samstag morgen gehts in den Urlaub.  Die Sachen werden größtenteils morgen versendet.  Die Chance, dass ALLE Pakete bis Freitag da sind, ist beunruhigend winzig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2015)

Hab 4 Laufwerke und Zwei Netzteile geschenkt gekriegt. Das eine funktioniert aber nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. August 2015)

Kateryna Kremko und meine Daniiiii.

edit: Ich krieg grad nen (B)e(e)argasm!


----------



## taks (20. August 2015)

Hab meinen ersten Instagram-Follower 
Und das ganz ohne Nacktselfies


----------



## Goldini50 (20. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hab meinen ersten Instagram-Follower
> Und das ganz ohne Nacktselfies



Glaub ich dir nicht xD Du hast deine 9 Freunde hier auch nur durch dein "aufreizendes" Profilbild bekommen *hehe*

-------------
Hab gleich Feierabend *__*


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2015)

Dass Expert ohne zu Zicken endlich mein Handy in Reparatur genommen hat. Dauert aber


----------



## XyZaaH (21. August 2015)

Dass mein packet endlich versandt wurde


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2015)

Neue Kamera ist geliefert worden, rechtzeitig vor dem morgen beginnenden Urlaub


----------



## Aemkeisdna (21. August 2015)

Asus ROG Phoebus


----------



## sycron17 (21. August 2015)

Meine Raijintek Aeneas die nächste woche ankommt


----------



## thunderofhate (21. August 2015)

Die letzten 24h waren der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2015)

Auf in den Urlaub, tschüss PCGH!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2015)

Auf nach Stuttgart, ein klein wenig N@rdshopping mit meinem Kumpel PC Mensch 163. Nur fährt Samstags nie so was wie es soll. Und müde bin ich auch


----------



## thunderofhate (22. August 2015)

Grad saß ne Biene auf meiner Nase und die andere liegt neben mir.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. August 2015)

Endlich mal Ruhe vor den Insekten? 

Topic:
Eine Katastrophen Arbeitswoche ging heute endlich zu Ende.  Für den Neuerwerb habe ich zwar trotzdem keine Zeit, aber es ist wenigstens heute schon mit der Post gekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2015)

Die neuen 80mm Lüfter im Bastel PC sind relativ leise. Jetzt lärmt allerdings noch ein Original Lüfter und die HD rum


----------



## XyZaaH (23. August 2015)

Studiomonitore sind da


----------



## thunderofhate (25. August 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Endlich mal Ruhe vor den Insekten?


Niemals, Bienen sind toll und große Bienen, die man als Hantel nutzen kann, sind mir noch viel lieber. 

on topic:
Neue Bestzeit im Joggen. Mit 55 Minuten ganze 5 Minuten schneller als sonst, obwohl ich in Einsatzstiefeln lief. Während des Laufens wäre ich fast verreckt und ich kam mir langsamer als sonst vor. Wie sehr einen die Wahrnehmung wegen der größeren Last täuschen kann.

Außerdem einen Knoten unter der Haut gefunden. Ich hoffe mal, dass das ein Glücksbringer ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2015)

Gemäßigte Temperaturen auch wenn der jetzt häufigere Regen die Überstunden drückt. Auch das mein Auto noch in einem Stück ist obwohl hier der Feuerteufel sein Unwesen treibt


----------



## thunderofhate (27. August 2015)

Hielt grad mit nem Freund im Auto vor nem Rockerladen mit nem Haufen Lederwesten-Jacken sonstwas Trägern vor der Tür.
Machten die Fenster auf und schauten die ganze böse an, um im Anschluss ganz laut bayrische Volksmusik mit Akkordeon und allem drum und dran zu spielen.

Boah *******, so depat' Gsichter hob i long nimma gsehn.
Als wir weg fuhrn, ham mir uns beide totgelacht... *******, war das lustig! 
Ich habe immer noch Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## jamie (28. August 2015)

Thomann hat endlich Cubase 8 Pro verschickt.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. September 2015)

Nun habe ich den bescheuertsten Whatsapp und Sms Nachrichten-Ton überhaupt. 
Vocaroo | Voice message
Das ist einfach so herrlich. Zur Hölle, es hört einfach nicht mehr auf...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Ich hab mich in einen Tollen Monitor verliebt. In 3 Stunden steht er auf meinem Tisch. Für nur 30 Euro einen hochwertigen Dell Pivot 1680*1050 S-Ips Panel Monitor mit USB Hub und Dvi. Vielleicht wird das sogar der neue Hauptmomitor.


----------



## taks (1. September 2015)

Regen und 20°C. Einfach herrlich


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2015)

Das dieser beschissene Sommer langsam vorbei ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Das ich meinen Dell 2005FPW heil nach Hause bekommen hab und er rennt. Gut investierte 30 Euro. Ich hoffe er hält noch lange. 10 Jahre ist er ja schon.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. September 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Regen und 20°C. Einfach herrlich



Same here,  die jährliche Regensaison dieser Stadt hat angefangen.  Die nächsten Wochen wird es vermutlich nicht trocknen.


----------



## taks (2. September 2015)

Muss gerade feststellen, dass wir im Büro ohne Internet fast nicht arbeiten können -.-


edit: wieder Internet


----------



## thunderofhate (2. September 2015)

Heute ist Sedantag!


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2015)

Positives Feedback von jemanden den ich übers Forum n PC zusammengebaut habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2015)

Hab meine CPU auf 24 Grad im Idle und meine GPU im erhöhten Idle auf 44 Grad bekommen. Sonst sind es 36/51


----------



## Aemkeisdna (3. September 2015)

LGA 1155 Pins verbogen und Erfolgreich repariert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

Das der Sommer so langsam gen Süden fliegt und man wieder normalere Temperaturen hat. In den letzten Wochen ging einem die Celsius Achterbahn doch einem richtig auf den Senkel.


----------



## taks (4. September 2015)

It's Friday, Friday


----------



## S754 (4. September 2015)

taks schrieb:


> It's Friday, Friday



Ich schließe mich an^^


----------



## nikon87 (4. September 2015)

Noch 1,5 Std. dann ist Feierabend und WE! Überstundenabbau FTW!


----------



## jamie (4. September 2015)

1: Noch einmal Nachtschicht bis zum Wochenende.
2. Endlich eine Platz im Wohnheim bekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2015)

Mein "neuer"  11 Jahre alter Allinone HP psc2410 läuft gut.


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Eine gelungene Kombination aus:
Spicy Pott+Pepsi+Limetten
mit folgender Untermalung:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQCOPSrWz_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. September 2015)

Gleich gibts das erste vollständige Comeback seit 2005. Ein Wunder, dass ich alle anderen 5 zusammen bekommen habe.
Erst Fußball, dann Grillen, dann Bier. Da juckt uns das Wetter auch nicht. 
Mal schauen wer püntklich is... Einer kommt aus Duisburg, einer aus Essen, einer aus Köln, einer aus Düsseldorf und 2 aus Ratingen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Seit 11:05 Master of Engineering


----------



## mks1970 (7. September 2015)

Das mein Chef mich diese Woche auf einer derart lockeren "Baustelle" eingeplant hat wo ich 8 von 9 Stunden einfach nur YouTube, PCGH Forum usw ansurfen kann ohne das es jemand merkt. -grins-


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Seit ich 15.7 verbannt habe, kommt es nicht mehr ständig zum Bluescreen, selbst ohne Last... Das war nervig! 
Lang lebe 15.8 Beta!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Ich reise morgen ins liebliche Taubertal zur Oma. Das wird ruhig und dort ist es hübsch.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. September 2015)

Ein ähnliches Anliegen:
Ich fahre morgen (später) zum DUS und buche spontan Urlaub für mich und meine Freundin!


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2015)

Xiaomi Piston 3 ist da ...   und mein 4-5x so teures Beyerdynamic Headset geht wohl gerade in Rente.  Das hält weder im Klang, noch in der Ausstattung oder in der Verarbeitungsqualität mit.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2015)

l+f: Cisco-Switch mit Auto-Nuke | heise Security

wtf?  
Da war die "Feldnotiz" wohl noch nicht genug.


----------



## taks (11. September 2015)

Hab grad gemerkt, dass meine CPU schon ganze 5.5 Jahre im PC werkelt ^^


----------



## S754 (11. September 2015)

Gleich Wochenendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

Im Garten meines Onkel lecker Weintrauben, Tomaten, Karotten, Brombeeren und Zwetschgen mitgenommen und natürlich teilweise verzehrt


----------



## isnicable (11. September 2015)

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (11. September 2015)

Der Sony-Kundenservice hat grade für den Lacher der Woche gesorgt.
Actioncam funktioniert nicht einwandfrei und bricht die Aufnahme während der Videos manchmal ab, sodass die Videos unbrauchbar werden.
Habe überprüft, ob es an Speicherkarte oder Akku liegen könnte und alles getan, was logisch wäre und in der Fehlerbeseitigung vorgeschlagen wurde.
Abgesehen davon, dass der Herr am Telefon nur schwer verständlich war, empfahl er mir tatsächlich, ich solle die Uhrzeit reseten!!! Wtf!? 

Ich wurde um 15 Minuten meines Lebens beraubt. 
Nun ahne ich, dass die Menschen bei der Technik nicht  kompetenter sein werden und mir die Kamera vermutlich genauso zurückschicken werden.
Vielleicht reseten sie ja auch die Uhrzeit und beheben das Problem damit. Man weiß es nicht!


----------



## drebbin (12. September 2015)

Von Arbeitskollegen bestätigt zu bekommen das man den Vorgesetzten sehr gut vertreten hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Im Garten meines Onkel lecker Weintrauben, Tomaten, Karotten, Brombeeren und Zwetschgen mitgenommen und natürlich teilweise verzehrt



Die hätte ich lieber gegessen 

Ein paar Tage Pause beim Heckenschnitt


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. September 2015)

Dass ich meinen PC kostengünstig ausrüsten konnte


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2015)

Nach drei Jahren habe ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden meine Tastatur zu reinigen.  Musste sie komplett zerlegen,  mit Waschen hat das gut 4 Stunden gedauert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Die Tastatur war ja echt Messies Meisterwerk. Über meine könnte ich mit der Zunge lecken, ohne dass ich kotzen müsste. Bei dieser reicht der Gedanke und es wird mir übel. 

On topic:
160m² für 2 Personen und keine Nachbarn. Sollte die Anlage mal runterdrehen und schlafen gehen, aber es ist einfach zu spaßig!


----------



## Aemkeisdna (16. September 2015)

Endlich Bauherr 

i5 erfolgreich Geköpft


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

Selbstgemachtes Dürüm gegessen.
Ich glaube, ich platze gleich. Konnte nich zu essen aufhören.
Mehr! Mehhhhhhhhr! Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhr!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. September 2015)

Wie habe ich eigentlich vor Let's Plays meinen Abend verheizt? Gerade ist es mir wieder aufgefallen. Man schaute Dauerwerbesender wo dir jemand jeden erdenklichen ScheiB geil quatschen kann. 

Ich sollte glatt mal anrufen und fragen was ich mit einem Navigationsgerät möchte was die halbe Windschutzscheibe verdeckt.  

Gigaset alles Made in Germany, ... jetzt stehe ich doch glatt mal auf und schaue auf meinen Gigasetkarton ... jetzt hat der auch noch recht. 

2TB ... 





> Das sind 2000GB


 es kommt Wut in mir auf. Aha, und ich muss ein Laptop kaufen wenn ich viel Datenspeicher brauche ... Notebook in Lila ... OK, Fernsehen, bevor ich die Fernbedienung durch dich durch werfe gehe ich lieber Wäsche aufhängen. Ein optisches Laufwerk als Killerfeature ... yo, läuft bei denen. Und natürlich brauch man für Full HD auf Youtube ein 4 Core Prozessor, muss muss. Und ein voll modernes Spiel läuft auch auf dem Laptop ... läuft zwar sichtlich nur mit 800x600 ohne AA/ AF und keine Sau erkennt das Rennboot Simulator Spielchen, aber hey, ... es läuft. OK, vorm Wäsche aufhängen muss ich noch brechen gehen, komme eh ins Bad.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2015)

Endlich einen gescheiten, einigermaßen neutral riechenden Staubsauger. Und auf dem Flohmarkt ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Star Wars The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition für 3 Euro, macht super Spass. Hoffentlich bekomme ich den Fps Lock raus


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2015)

Das Spiel hatte ich im Humble Bundle noch billiger, aber noch nicht gespielt... Wollte vorher KOTOR fertig kriegen, hab aber meine saves verloren ._.

Was mich freut? Konzert Ticket gekauft


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

Grad zum ersten mal den asphaltierten Feldweg von Ratingen Schwarzbach Richtung Düsseldorf Knittkuhl ohne zu bremsen runtergedüst. Das war geil!
Die Kurven sind nicht einsehbar, aber am Ende stand n Freund, der anrufen sollte, sofern ein Hindernis entgegen kommt. 
Unser tägliches Adrenalin gib uns heute!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. September 2015)

Im Hundehaus vom Tierheim mit Freudengeheul begrüßt worden. Das ist immer wieder schön.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Grad zum ersten mal den asphaltierten Feldweg von Ratingen Schwarzbach Richtung Düsseldorf Knittkuhl ohne zu bremsen runtergedüst. Das war geil!
> Die Kurven sind nicht einsehbar, aber am Ende stand n Freund, der anrufen sollte, sofern ein Hindernis entgegen kommt.
> Unser tägliches Adrenalin gib uns heute!


Hat mich mal meine Osterferien gekostet, da 1 Knochen ganz gebrochen, der andere daneben angebrochen, Schreibhand zusammen mit Unterarm im Gips. Weil das Hinterrad das fordere Rad überholen wollte.   Und das einzige was ich zum Arzt gesagt habe "Wenn ich was mache dann richtig!" Finde ich heute noch lustig jene Gesichter im Behandlungszimmer von der Notaufnahme. Zumindest der Teil, die Knochen wieder einrenken war nicht so erfreulich.  

Topic:
Der Gedanke nächstes Wochenende, ein Wochenende mit 48h ohne zu Arbeiten Wochenende zu haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Grad zum ersten mal den asphaltierten Feldweg von Ratingen Schwarzbach Richtung Düsseldorf Knittkuhl ohne zu bremsen runtergedüst. Das war geil!
> Die Kurven sind nicht einsehbar, aber am Ende stand n Freund, der anrufen sollte, sofern ein Hindernis entgegen kommt.
> Unser tägliches Adrenalin gib uns heute!



Du solltest eventuell den Asphalt verlassen   Offroad gehen solche Sachen etwas besser, und du hast größere Grenzbereiche falls was unvorhergesehenes passiert.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hat mich mal meine Osterferien gekostet, da 1 Knochen ganz gebrochen, der andere daneben angebrochen, Schreibhand zusammen mit Unterarm im Gips. Weil das Hinterrad das fordere Rad überholen wollte.   Und das einzige was ich zum Arzt gesagt habe "Wenn ich was mache dann richtig!" Finde ich heute noch lustig jene Gesichter im Behandlungszimmer von der Notaufnahme. Zumindest der Teil, die Knochen wieder einrenken war nicht so erfreulich.


Na, wenn da ein Auto entgegen kommt, wäre die Notaufnahme noch ziemlich glücklich. Geht so steil runter, dass man innerhalb von paar Sekunden die 60 knackt und nicht bremsen kann. Außerdem war der Weg vom Regen noch recht nass.
Aber hast schon recht. Das ists immer Wert. Wenn die Haut am ganzen Körper zur Gans mutiert... 

on topic:
Morgen Beinop. Dann habe ich es hoffentlich hinter mir.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du solltest eventuell den Asphalt verlassen   Offroad gehen solche Sachen etwas besser, und du hast größere Grenzbereiche falls was unvorhergesehenes passiert.


Falsches Fahrrad, falsche Reifen und ü6Bar.


----------



## taks (22. September 2015)

Nurnoch 4 Tage arbeiten bis zu den Ferien


----------



## Aldrearic (23. September 2015)

Ich hab noch diese Woche Urlaub, war ne Woche in Kroatien vorher. So geile Ferien da. Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Mein Fiio E12 ist da und spielt gut mit meinem Fiio X5, allein hat dieser etwas zu wenig Kraft für meinen Hifiman He-400i, genau wie mein Digital-Verstärker. 
Weg ist geebnet für hungrige KH's. 
Am Montag den Hifiman He-1000 (3000 Euro) auf dem Kopf gehabt. Wahnsinn, was dieser zaubert.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2015)

Das da.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2015)

SZ-Online: Joris rockt Schwepnitz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2015)

Noch einen Tag Unkraut und Blätter jagen, dann kann mich das Zeugs für 14 Tage mal. Uuuuuurlaubbbbb


----------



## taks (25. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Noch einen Tag Unkraut und Blätter jagen, dann kann mich das Zeugs für 14 Tage mal. Uuuuuurlaubbbbb



Da schliesse ich mich an. Nur noch 7 Stunden arbeiten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Nur noch Hausaufgabenbetreuung und dann Wochenende


----------



## thunderofhate (26. September 2015)

Oh yeah, baby. Die Jolokia hat meine Nase frei gemacht. Wie geil is das denn?


----------



## Shooot3r (27. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Grad zum ersten mal den asphaltierten Feldweg von Ratingen Schwarzbach Richtung Düsseldorf Knittkuhl ohne zu bremsen runtergedüst. Das war geil!
> Die Kurven sind nicht einsehbar, aber am Ende stand n Freund, der anrufen sollte, sofern ein Hindernis entgegen kommt.
> Unser tägliches Adrenalin gib uns heute!




finde ich assi sowas, solltest du auf abgesperrten strecken machen, aber nicht da, wo jemand auf einmal auf die straße rennen kann oder jemand von vorne kommen kann...


----------



## thunderofhate (28. September 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> finde ich assi sowas, solltest du auf abgesperrten strecken machen, aber nicht da, wo jemand auf einmal auf die straße rennen kann oder jemand von vorne kommen kann...


Lies noch einmal. Ich bin oben und er wartet unten. Dazwischen gibt es keine Wege, die auf diesen Weg führen. Wo soll da jemand herkommen?
Bergziegen gibts da nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Jetzt noch nicht im Bett liegen zu müssen.


> Wo soll da jemand herkommen?


Schlupp oder Alf könnten eine Notlandung hinlegen oder eine entführte 747 bräuchte eine Landebahn


Die nächsten Tage mal einen Termin ausmachen um die Handbremse neu programmieren zu lassen


----------



## thunderofhate (28. September 2015)

Das Wetter.
Könnte nur noch 10 grad wärmer sein. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schlupp oder Alf könnten eine Notlandung hinlegen oder eine entführte 747 bräuchte eine Landebahn


Das glaube ich auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Mich freut grad nix, Schleimbeutelentzündung am Arm , damit ist der Urlaub im Anus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2015)

Mehr als 25 Rohlinge (CD-R) geschenkt bekommen und gefühlt 50 Hüllen. Ebay Kleinanzeigen mit reichen Leuten FTW


----------



## isnicable (29. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mich freut grad nix, Schleimbeutelentzündung am Arm , damit ist der Urlaub im Anus



Krankschreibung holen und Urlaubstage zurükholen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2015)

> Krankschreibung holen


2 Tage hat mir der Arzt gegönnt. Verband bis zum WE schön stramm und immer gut kühlen. Wie hätte ich das auf der Arbeit machen sollen geschweige überhaupt arbeiten ( Auto fahren fällt ja schon schwer ) 
Mir ging es ja nicht um verlorene Tage sondern um die Einschränkungen die mich von den gewollten Vorhaben abhalten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Den Samsung Monitor für 20 Euro verkauft.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. Oktober 2015)

DHL hält mal Ihre versprechen! Gestern Nachricht bekommen, Paket soll heute kommen.... Ist auch schon im Postauto.

Jetzt muss die Postbotin/der Postbote es nur noch hinbekommen, an Papa´s LKW vorbeizugehen und das Paket zur Haustür zu bringen. 


(Zur Info, das Problem gabs schonmal. Es war jemand zuhause, LKW stand in der Einfahrt, aber es lag nen Zettel im Briefkasten....)


Aber gestern verschickt, heute da. Das hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## nikon87 (2. Oktober 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> (Zur Info, das Problem gabs schonmal. Es war jemand zuhause, LKW stand in der Einfahrt, aber es lag nen Zettel im Briefkasten....)


Da kann ich nur die Anmeldung bei paket.de empfehlen. Wenn man da angemeldet ist wird jede Sendung an die dort hinterlegte Adresse automatisch erfasst. Das coole ist, dass man dort auch einen "Alternativen Ablageort" angeben kann. Bei mir ist das beispielsweise: "Hinter der Haustüre (im Normalfall offen) in den Keller, nach rechts, letztes Abteil auf der linken Seite." Seit ich da angemeldet bin war 2 mal keiner zuhause als der Paketbote kam und er hat das Paket beide Male in das Kellerabteil gelegt. Wunderbar. Alternativ kann man dann aber auch die Packstationen nutzen. Dort kann man das Paket jederzeit abholen sobald es eingelagert wurde. Auch Sonntags und spät Abends/Nachts.

Zum Thema: Nur noch 2 Stunden arbeiten und dann auf zur Geburtstagsparty vom Bruder...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. Oktober 2015)

Problem ist ja, die waren an dem Tag einfach zu Faul am LKW vorbei zu gehen.

Es war offensichtlich jemand zuhause.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Oktober 2015)

Das Paket mit der Schrankwand äh.. Dem Enthoo Primo ist angekommen. Meine Fr**** ist das Teil Groß...


----------



## Hänschen (2. Oktober 2015)

Mein Medisana Luftbefeuchter scheint zu wirken ... ich fühl mich super 

Atmen geht leichter, die Haut spannt nicht mehr.
Nur das doofe 10 Euro Hygrometer aus dem Baumarkt scheint defekt zu sein ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

Nix wirklich, dem Arm geht es noch nicht besser aber ich muss wenigstens mal eine Nacht ohne den blöden Verband auskommen


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nix wirklich, dem Arm geht es noch nicht besser aber ich muss wenigstens mal eine Nacht ohne den blöden Verband auskommen


Gute Besserung!

on topic:
Die Radtour hat mich grad extrem aufgegeilt. Boah, das war n Spaß. 
Straßen fast frei, kein Wind und heute nach dem Austausch des Schlauches auch wieder mit dem schnelleren Rad unterwegs.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Oktober 2015)

1. Schnäppchen, zweitens nette Leute kennen gelernt. Ein wirklich nettes Mädchen dabei 
Was aber nicht so geil ist das ich mich am Schnäppchen verletzt habe


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Oktober 2015)

Der ifi IDSD Micro hat mich überrascht. Die Klangverbesserung hält sich in grenzen, er ist nicht der Wunder DAC. Er verhilft zu einem stabilen Klang. MEinem Hifiman He-400i hat er am meisten zu einem besseren Ergebnis verholfen, selbst vom Fiio E12. Auch der HD800 profitiert. Ich bin geflascht.


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2015)

Meine InEar-Kopfhörer halten jetzt seit 6 Jahren und das trotz fast täglicher Benutzung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

Endlich mal fast ungestört mobil Musik hören. Am Bahnsteig XD.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Oktober 2015)

Theorieprüfung bestanden


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Oktober 2015)

Fand heute eine Handynummer, die auf einen Zettel geschrieben wurde, in meiner Jeans.
Die Jeans trug ich letzten Samstag Abend.
Ich weiß von wem die Nummer ist und sollte eigentlich nicht anrufen, aber irgendwie reizt es mich, wo ich jetzt so auf den Zettel schaue und wenn ich daran denke, wem die Nummer gehört.
Da hätte ich meine Nummer erst gar nicht verweigern müssen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Cooler Tag heute. Erstens einen alten Klassenkameraden besucht, zweitens nun 2 Linux als ISO und Windows 10 Enterprise. Und ein tolles Spiel auf meiner Mini Mobilmöhre für die Hosentasche.
Drittens hab ich nun einen Coolen Videorecorder mit Dvb/T Receiver und alte Abiturienten ( Abi 2013)bon meiner Schule, die ich einigermaßen kenne getroffen. Waren sehr freundlich.


----------



## f1nal (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi, da ich gerade keinen Vorstellungs-Thread gefunden habe, wollte ich hier mal allen Interessierten mitteilen, dass ich mich ab sofort aktiver am Geschehen hier im Board beteiligen will 

CB geht mir nämlich ziemlich auf den Sa**.

LG


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Oktober 2015)

f1nal schrieb:


> CB geht mir nämlich ziemlich auf den Sa**.
> 
> LG


Ging mir auch so. CB hat manche Helfer, denen selber geholfen werden sollte. Und mehr Trolle und keine Ahnung haber. 
Pcghx ist einfach das beste


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2015)

Nach ziemlich genau einem Jahr mal wieder ein Treiber für Llano der nicht bei DXVA abstürzt.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Oktober 2015)

Kaum war ich im Laden drin, ging ich zur Theke und fragte, ob sie Painkiller von Judas Priest spielen könnten. Was wird als nächstes Lied gespielt? Painkiller!
So geil. Lags an meinen Stiefeln dem Bart und der Lederjacke?


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2015)

Die automatischen Updates von Vista Home Premium x86 endlich zum laufen bekommen 

(Bevor ihr euch fragt, was ich mit Vista vorhab: Ich gar nix. Hab für einen Kumpel den Laptop neu aufgesetzt, der hat leider nur eine Vista-Lizenz. Da er alte Spiele zockt, ist Win8(.1) oder 10 keine Alternative. Da gibts nur Probleme ohne Ende.
Das Problem das bei dem Laptop auftrat: svchost.exe lässt den RAM volllaufen und verbraucht 50% CPU-Zeit. Dahinter steckt der Service wuauserv, der eigentlich die verfügbaren Updates aufrufen sollte. Nach einem Manuellen aktivieren (Key nochmal eingetragen, da er von der CD durch einen Standard-OEM-Key ersetzt wurde) sowie einem Reset des Windows-Updates-Subsystem (Fixit von Microsoft) läuft es endlich )


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Oktober 2015)

Eben 45 versiegelte Booster aus Weltenchaos (MtG) in einem Karton gefunden.
Müssen dort ungefähr 8 Jahre drin gelegen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2015)

Tabletten abgesetzt aber die Wirkung darauf lässt auf sich warten ( Antibiotika sind für mich Montezumas Rache )


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2015)

11 Stunden durchgeschlafen


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2015)

Neuer patzt, Bayern verliert erstmals


----------



## nikon87 (20. Oktober 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Neuer patzt, Bayern verliert erstmals


THIS! 
Warum gibt es hier eig. kein "Gefällt mir"?


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2015)

Kumpel heiratet -> Polterabend(-woche) in Las Vegas


----------



## drebbin (21. Oktober 2015)

Fettes GZ 

Hab mit grad ein Nexus 4 mit 16gb für 80€ ergattert 
Mehr brauch ich nicht und mehr bekomme ich glaube auch nicht für den Preis ^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (21. Oktober 2015)

nikon87 schrieb:


> THIS!
> Warum gibt es hier eig. kein "Gefällt mir"?



Ist in der Rumpelkammer deaktiviert


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2015)

Wohnzimmer PC/ 2. AMD Bau im Leben/ und Projekt "Nummer 19" Computer im Aufbau:
Akkuschrauber - Check

Material - Check

Kamera - Doppel Check

Bier - Schmeckt und Check

geile Partymucke - so was von Check

läuft bei mir


----------



## nikon87 (21. Oktober 2015)

Heute endlich aufgerafft und in der Früh beim Standesamt gewesen um endlich aus dieser Sekte, die sich selbst "katholische Kirche" nennt, auszutreten. 



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Akkuschrauber - Check


Warum bekomme ich immer wenn jemand im Zusammenhang mit PC-Zusammenbau von einem Akkuschrauber spricht Magenschmerzen? Wofür frage ich mich immer...außer man baut sich ein eigenes Case?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2015)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Heute endlich aufgerafft und in der Früh beim Standesamt gewesen um endlich aus dieser Sekte, die sich selbst "katholische Kirche" nennt, auszutreten.
> 
> 
> Warum bekomme ich immer wenn jemand im Zusammenhang mit PC-Zusammenbau von einem Akkuschrauber spricht Magenschmerzen? Wofür frage ich mich immer...außer man baut sich ein eigenes Case?


Willkommen im Club der ehemaligen Katholiken  

Mein Bosch PSR 14,4 LI-2 ist so fein, sanft, und gutmütig, ... auf niedrigstem Drehmoment schraubt er fest, wie ne Frau im zarten alter.  Ich gehe ja nicht mit einer Hilti Akkuschlagbohrhammermaschine ans Werk 

Topic:
Mich freut, so langsam bekommt alles Hand und Fuß.


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

10 Euro inner alten Jacke gefunden....JACKPOT!


----------



## HordyH (22. Oktober 2015)

Thrustmaster 599xx EVO addon bestellt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der ehemaligen Katholiken


Bin zwar keine schwarze Krähe aber ich habe das Abo für die Glockendisco auch schon vor Ewigkeiten aufgelöst.

+ Endlich wieder Wochende und 1 Std. mehr Schlaf ( hoffe ich mal ). - Mein Arm macht mich noch verrückt ( wohl noch 4 Wochen mit Schmerzen und Einschränkungen )


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2015)

BIOS Kniff des Tages:
Unwilligen/alte S-ATA Laufwerke zu Hot-Plug Geräten ernennen. Schon wird beim Booten nicht mehr unnötig auf Antwort gewartet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Oktober 2015)

1.Rausbekommen, das die Flüchtlinge bei uns nette Leute sind. Grüssen nett mit Hello my friend.  Einer hat sich mir vorgestellt, Hand geschüttelt wirklich tolle Leute. Oder ne Gruppe auf dem Parkplatz nebenan Fußball gespielt. Ich glaube der 4 köpfige Private Sicherheitsdienst ist nicht unbedingt von Nöten& Feuerwehr nebendran. Freut mich das es den Leuten hier Verhältnismäßig gut geht. Blumen am Eingang, Spielplatz für Kinder nebenan, Walnussbaum etc.... 
2. Ich nehme immer weiter ab und wiege nun nur noch 82.5 Kilo auf 1,89
3. Weiss ich nun wieso Payday The Heist (Steamless Version) nicht mehr startet. Dateien im Eimer.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 1.Rausbekommen, das die Flüchtlinge bei uns nette Leute sind. Grüssen nett mit Hello my friend.  Einer hat sich mir vorgestellt, Hand geschüttelt wirklich tolle Leute. Oder ne Gruppe auf dem Parkplatz nebenan Fußball gespielt. Ich glaube der 4 köpfige Private Sicherheitsdienst ist nicht unbedingt von Nöten& Feuerwehr nebendran. Freut mich das es den Leuten hier Verhältnismäßig gut geht. Blumen am Eingang, Spielplatz für Kinder nebenan, Walnussbaum etc....



Ist leider nicht immer so.


Mich freuts sehr, dass morgen wieder die Schule los geht  und das direkt mit 2 Stunden Ausfall .


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Sparbuch wird gleich aufgelöst. 

Danach Fotos für den neuen Perso machen. Bart abrasiern oder nicht? Immerhin wuchs der jetzt 4 Monate oder so.


----------



## Booman90 (26. Oktober 2015)

In einer einer Stunde und 30 Minuten Feierabend zu haben, um dann mit Geralt ein paar Ärsche zu treten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Oktober 2015)

Als ich meine Mathe Arbeit sah, das war mein MCDonalds Moment


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Oktober 2015)

Glaube, ich fahre momentan mehr Radtouren als im Sommer. Zitrone sei Dank.
Ich liebe Zitronenwasser!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

Die Spritpreise, können so bleiben oder noch weiter sinken.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

Den üblichen Moccacino für lange Reisen, ein Stück Mandarinenkäsekuchen und eine Dinkelseele vom Schlemmer Markt und halt noch Zeugs vom Backwerk


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Oktober 2015)

Die andere Hälfte des Bleches leckerer Brownies, die ich gestern gebacken habe,  als Frühstück definiert. 

Gesund?  Mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Lecker?   OH JA!   Ich fühl mich klasse!  
Dank so viel Zucker bin ich dann auch schon seit heute morgen hellwach.


----------



## DShadowK (31. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Spritpreise, können so bleiben oder noch weiter sinken.



Ohhhhja


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Oktober 2015)

Hui, doch noch zu früh, um dem Klub 27 beizutreten.
Ich bin grad bei 140km/h mit einem Greifvogel kollidiert und nicht vom Motorrad geflogen.
Der Vogel dürfte es nicht überlebt haben, da seine Rübe gegen meine Schulter knallte.
An der Stelle konnte ich leider nicht am Straßenrand halten und musste deswegen die Polizei verständigen, da er zunächst mitten auf der Fahrbahn lag.

Schade, dass ich nicht 2 Sekunden vorher oder nachher an genau dieser Stelle war. Konnte wirklich nur noch den Körper anspannen als der von der Seite aus dem Augenwinkel angeflogen kam. 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich darüber, dass ich nur eine knackende Schulter davongetragen habe. 
Einen Schlag mit der Härte habe ich selbst im Kampfsport noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Oktober 2015)

Das die Zombieapokalypse doch noch nicht begonnen hat


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Oktober 2015)

das meine g910 orion sparkle ihr geld wert ist^^
superpräziser druckpunkt, coole beleuchtung und überwachungsmöglichkeit übers handy ....


zombiapokalypse hat noch begon? 
ich geh mein katana wieder wegpackn-.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

> Ich bin grad bei 140km/h mit einem Greifvogel kollidiert und nicht vom Motorrad geflogen.


Schade um den Piepvogel ( nicht böse gemeint aber so ist dir ja nix passiert ). Für ne Taube hätte ich Geld gespendet 



> ich geh mein katana wieder wegpackn-.-


Steht bei mir an passender Stelle hinter der Tür 

Mich selbst freut grad nix


----------



## taks (1. November 2015)

Star Wars Marathon zu Ende. Endlich ins Bett


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. November 2015)

Heil angekommen, wenn auch über Umwege und Verspätung


----------



## Salanto (1. November 2015)

Einen alten Comodore 64 aufm Dachboden gefunden (sogar mit nen Datasetten Modul)


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

Neuen Perso beantragt und auf den obligatorischen Fingerabdruck verzichtet. Was soll das  eigentlich?
"Wenn Sie wollen, dürfen Sie zusätzlich Ihren Fingerabdruck abgeben." Ne, is klar. 

Neuerdings wird im Bürgerbüro vor Taschendieben gewarnt. Bin wohl der einzige, der das lustig findet.
Ob es diese Hinweisschilder bald auch bei der Polizei gibt?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2015)

Diese Schilder sollte man vor den Gebäuden der GEZ aufstellen!


----------



## Hänschen (5. November 2015)

Morgen wird unser VDSL freigeschaltet ... die Jahre des lahmen gedrosselten DSL sind vorbei ... da ging ein sehr langes Kupferkabel in den Nachbarort zum Verteiler - ich habe letztens nur durch Zufall erfahren dass die ganzen Jahre ein Glasfaserkabel vor dem Haus in dem Kasten war


----------



## Pronounta (5. November 2015)

Hab nen MSI X58 Pro mit nem Xeon E5620 heute bekommen... fehlt nur noch der Kühler 
Upgrade von einem High-End-System basierend auf einem Athlon II X4 750K


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. November 2015)

Immernoch Witcher 3


----------



## taks (6. November 2015)

100 Jahre Freitag


----------



## thunderofhate (6. November 2015)

Dass Leute mir bei eBay Geschichten über ihre Familienangehörigen und Kinder erzählen, damit sie ohne Bezahlung an meine Ware kommen.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

Endlich WE


----------



## Hardwell (7. November 2015)

nur noch einmal duschen dann ist weihnachten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

Reichlich Auswahl an Feuerwasser im heimischen Tipi


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2015)

Anno 2205 gekauft,  gute Entscheidung.

Einziges Problem ist der Grafikhunger von dem Ding ...   Kein Wunder, bei jedem Gebietswechsel lädt 7GB neuer Daten in den Hauptspeicher.  Urgh. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Performance am Ende so mies ist weil die Grafikkarte am Ende ist, oder einfach weil das Speichermanagement vollkommen aus dem letzten Loch pfeift.  Ich denke, da ist ein Performance-Patch notwendig.


----------



## DShadowK (8. November 2015)

Nur noch 2 mal schlafen bis Fallout 4 <3


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

Am Bremer Hbf gibt es einen Automaten mit Dalmayr für 50ct.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2015)

Dortmund siegt im Derby gegen Schalke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

Die Wavemaster 240 haben einen sehr sehr schönen klang... Viel besser als die ollen T15


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2015)

Meine wunderhübsche Tochter liegt friedlich schlafend neben mir im Bett und schnarcht vor sich hin


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

Oh, wie süß!


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2015)

Ja!


----------



## hann96 (16. November 2015)

Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich die beste Schulklasse der Welt habe 
Leider wird sie in 12 wider aufgelöst


----------



## taks (21. November 2015)

Schnee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Schnee


Immer diese Kokser 
So seit einer Woche wieder @ Home wobei es mir derzeitig noch nicht wirklich besser geht


----------



## Doggycat (22. November 2015)

Schnee und das bald meine wakü kommt ^^


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Arthur Abraham hat gewonnen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2015)

Barca 4-0 Real


----------



## Bief65 (25. November 2015)

Mich freut gerade total dass meine Maus seit 10 Jahren zuverlässig ihre Dienste verrichtet 
Diamondback Rulez xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. November 2015)

Meine Mutter hat ne VHS gefunden, mit einer Aufführung meines Kindergarten in der ich mitgemacht habe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LTB (25. November 2015)

Bis zu 100Mbit download und 40Mbit upload seit gestern Abend 
Erste Messungen ergaben 91MBit / 38 MBit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2015)

Noch ca. 22 Arbeitstage bis Urlaub


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat ne VHS gefunden, mit einer Aufführung meines Kindergarten in der ich mitgemacht habehttp://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/25/d91d9c36100b2f6c9235d54f72c9bafb.jpg



Binde das Bild doch bitte im Forum ein,  ich lade prinzipiell nichts von undurchsichtigen Seiten herunter die jemand irgendwo in einem Forum postet.  Und das halten viele hier genauso.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. November 2015)

Das Bild ist eh nicht so wichtig und interessant. Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## dsdenni (27. November 2015)

WOCHENENDE!!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> WOCHENENDE!!!


 noch 4 Stunden Langweile und 2 Stunden Physik Klausur und Kleine Kiddies ertragen, dann irgendwann vielleicht. 
@Topic ich war schnell und hab aus Geldmangel einem Freund einen PC von EK empfohlen (15 Euro für Q9300, P45, 4Gb geiler Ocz DDR2, HD 4870 Referenz, Praktisches Case und irgendein altes Tt  NT)  der hat sich schon allein über den RAM gefreut... 
Vielleicht kaufe ich die Gpu für billiges Geld. Und die Odd


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

Steuerrückzahlung von ~1000€


----------



## drebbin (27. November 2015)

Letztes Jahr waren es bei mir sogar n Stück mehr, das eigentlich geile daran war aber das ich sozusagen meine Freundin von der Steuer absetzen konnte  

Dieses Jahr bringt sie mir vlt sogar noch mehr Geld ein


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren es bei mir sogar n Stück mehr, das eigentlich geile daran war aber das ich sozusagen meine Freundin von der Steuer absetzen konnte
> 
> Dieses Jahr bringt sie mir vlt sogar noch mehr Geld ein



Hmm.. so eine wollte ich mir in letzter Zeit auch mal zulegen, aber bis man endlich mal was Vernüftiges gefunden hat 
Kannst du ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen?


----------



## drebbin (27. November 2015)

Es gibt ne gewisse Serien Streuung, aber ein breites Becken für größere Nachwuchschancen sind nicht zu unterschätzen [emoji14]


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> WOCHENENDE!!!


Wie was wo, Wochenende, wie kann ne Wochenende zu Ende sein, ... ich habe morgen Spätschicht. 

Positives ... NOCHMEHR Überstunden aufm Konto  Bald habe ich den Monat an Überstunden rein. Wenn ich dann nur 1 Monat zu Hause bleiben könnte.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. November 2015)

Das Die Eheringe von mir und meiner Verlobten fertig sind, dass da standesamt den termin bestätigt hat. und somit die hochzeit steht


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. November 2015)

@ Mr. Ultimo
Euch beiden dann alles gute 


Unser Nachwuchs im März, freuen uns schon auf diese Zeit


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2015)

Nach 8 Jahren mit DSL 1000 endlich vernünftiges Internet dank DSL Hybrid 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (28. November 2015)

Hab heute meinen alten MP3-Player wieder einmal ausgegraben und hab mich entschieden dass er wieder mitgenommen wird.
Im Gegensatz zum MP3-Player hört sich die Musik aus dem Smartphone an wie ein Geräusche-Sumpf -.-


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (28. November 2015)

0:2 #svwhsv das freut mich sehr grade


----------



## dsdenni (28. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen alten MP3-Player wieder einmal ausgegraben und hab mich entschieden dass er wieder mitgenommen wird.
> Im Gegensatz zum MP3-Player hört sich die Musik aus dem Smartphone an wie ein Geräusche-Sumpf -.-


Was hast du denn für ein Smartphone? :o  


B2T: 

Rausgehen und mit freunden treffen


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2015)

Neue Schuhe.  Jepp.   Und ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass es als alleinwohnender Mann etwas zu viel ist, wenn man 8 Paar Schuhe im Flur rumstehen hat.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Klitschko hat alle 4 WM Gürtel verloren ^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Uni Stuttgart hat quasi das "gute alte" Pushbullet nachgebaut. Also endlich wieder Benachrichtigungen zwischen Handy und Tablet synchron.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2015)

Adobe will Flash beerdigen und offene Standards unterstützen


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Heute endlich DSL 16000!!!!! Der Rausch der Geschwindigkeit beginnt! Stell endlich um Telekom!! Arggh


----------



## joraku (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Heute endlich DSL 16000!!!!! Der Rausch der Geschwindigkeit beginnt! Stell endlich um Telekom!! Arggh



Glückwunsch!
Von DSL Light und Konsorten ist es ein verdammter Sprung.  Allerdings hat man sich sehr schnell daran gewöhnt. Hab mich auch bereits an VDSL 50 gewöhnt. Es kann immer noch schneller sein.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2015)

Das der Liefertermin des 6700k erst auf dem 29.12.lag, dann auf dem 07.12. und jetzt wieder auf dem 29.12. liegt... X-/


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2015)

Gladbach bezwingt Bayern! - BVB jubelt dank Kagawa


----------



## S754 (6. Dezember 2015)

Dieselpreis unter 1€, dass ich sowas noch erleben darf !


----------



## Gripschi (6. Dezember 2015)

Endlich neues Festnetz. 5 Jahre altes unbenutztes Telefon ausgraben.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2015)

Und die nächste Zahlung von WDM. Ich hätte echt mehr Geld in Cars investieren sollen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn der Schichtplan wirklich stimmt, ist ab KW 52 schon Urlaub 

4 Wochen Urlaub, ...  4 Wochen krankhaft Fallout 4 suchten


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Dezember 2015)

Der wechsel von DSL 16000 auf VDSL 50


----------



## joraku (8. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und die nächste Zahlung von WDM. Ich hätte echt mehr Geld in Cars investieren sollen.




Das freut mich auch.


----------



## S754 (8. Dezember 2015)

Windows Continuum auf meinem Lumia 950XL


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab grad bei einem Canon Scanner gelesen, dass man laut Hersteller pro Tag maximal 100 Blätter einscannen sollte


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2015)

Das meine Bestellung endlich auf dem Versandweg ist: 

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GTZB)
1 x ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste (TG-K-001-R), 1g
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## taks (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab auf nächste Woche noch einen Termin beim Masseur bekommen 
Hoffentlich bringt er die Nacken-Schmerzen weg 


ps: Ich glaub ich werd langsam alt -.-


----------



## Noname1987 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab einen USB Stick den ich seit Monaten suche wieder gefunden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2015)

Endlich ist die Hauptstraße hier wieder in beide Richtungen nutzbar seit dem Frühjahr.


> Hab auf nächste Woche noch einen Termin beim Masseur bekommen
> Hoffentlich bringt er die Nacken-Schmerzen weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das macht der Henker mit einem Strick auch. Danach kann man wieder wunderbar abhängen


----------



## Motherboard007 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wochenende!!!!
Das freut mich momentan wohl am meisten. Außerdem mein Urlaub der ab Montag beginnt


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2015)

Keine Arbeit bis zum 4.1.16 !


----------



## Salanto (18. Dezember 2015)

Wochenende! Das heißt zoggen bis der Monster alle ist  !


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Arbeit bis zum 4.1.16 !



Dito!


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

mein programm funktioniert endlich fehlerfrei


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> mein programm funktioniert endlich fehlerfrei



Ich hab grad auch das letzte (Software-) Projekt für dieses Semester abgegeben


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Dezember 2015)

Endlich ne Ausbildung gefunden *yes*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2015)

3 Tage noch auf der Arbeit mit Anwesenheit glänzen und dann sehen die mich erst am 11.01 wieder.


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Endlich ne Ausbildung gefunden *yes*


Darüber kannst dich freuen! Alles Gute und Glückwunsch!


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2015)

So, Software-Release ist raus, jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Dezember 2015)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Darüber kannst dich freuen! Alles Gute und Glückwunsch!



Danke, nach zwei Jahren wurds auch endlich Zeit ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Dezember 2015)

Letzter Arbeitstag 2015!!!


----------



## S754 (23. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Letzter Arbeitstag 2015!!!



Same here


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Dezember 2015)

Unsere Ferienwohnung hat doch WLAN... Yay... Erstmal Vista downloaden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich die eine fette Rechnung nun doch nicht zahlen muss und jetzt die nächsten Tage ich mich um nix kümmern muss


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Dezember 2015)

Fallout 4 im Sale


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2015)

Hab nur halb so lange wie normal für den Weg ins Büro gebraucht


----------



## Pladdaah (28. Dezember 2015)

Umstieg 25Mbit (Lte) ----> 125Mbit  (LWL)


----------



## Noname1987 (28. Dezember 2015)

KAuf mir gleich noch ne dritte SSD ^^ Diese SPeichergier...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Das mein Hardware Dealer so günstig RAM Anbietet
5 Euro für einen 2 GB DDR 2 DIMM!


----------



## Heroman_overall (29. Dezember 2015)

Von DSL 16 auf VDSL 100 umsteige.


----------



## taks (5. Januar 2016)

So, Feierabend und morgen Feiertag. 
Tröstet mich fast über meine Erkältung hinweg


----------



## dsdenni (6. Januar 2016)

Morgen Schulausfall


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2016)

Das mein neuer 5675C (4GHz, 1.18v) in meinem neuen Zweitsystem eine gute WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader hat, dies ist leider ein Lottospiel wie deren Güte ist.
Niedrige und vor allem ziemlich identische Temperaturen, da habe ich schon was ganz anderes erleben dürfen in meinem Umfeld die ich betreue (zb 4770K mit 20 Temp unterschied unter Last ).
Natürlich geht nichts über verlötete CPU's, aber in meinen kleinen Zweitsystem baue ich kein 2011-3 Sockel ein


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Januar 2016)

Ich freue mich dass ich endlich die deutschen Straßen unsicher machen darf


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Das meine Rätselstunde schon jemanden gefunden hat dem es gefällt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2016)

Urlaub


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2016)

Winterwonderland und am Wochenende nochmal ~40cm Neuschnee


----------



## Kusanar (15. Januar 2016)

Dito  Endlich Schnee. Auch wenn das Räumen der Einfahrt heute Morgen weniger Spass gemacht hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Januar 2016)

Unitymedia kommt heute ins Haus, zapft meine Dose für die Nachbarn an, und bohrt auch gleich ein schönes Loch durch den Boden.  Endlich mal Stimmung hier in dem toten Haus hier.


----------



## tobi_tight (15. Januar 2016)

Das mir nur noch 33 Beiträge fehlen, bis ich im Marktplatz posten kann. Ich halte diese Regelung übrigens für Spam-fördernd


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Januar 2016)

@tobi_tight
Laut deinem Beitragszähler sind es allerdings noch 44. 

Topic:
Es hat aufgehört zu schneien, Gott sei dank. Jetzt werde ich nicht eingeschneit wenn ich ausrutsche, mir was breche, und auf Hilfe warten muss.


----------



## tobi_tight (15. Januar 2016)

Och verdammt, jetzt freut mich gar nichts mehr. Eher frustrieren mich meine schlechten Mathefähigkeiten....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Januar 2016)

Dass mein Bewerbungsgespräch so glatt lief


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Januar 2016)

Edit: delete me


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Januar 2016)

Multimeter innerhalb von 22 '30 da... Läuft astrein


----------



## Framinator (15. Januar 2016)

Die Asylantenbusse vorm Kanzleramt. Das freut mich heute noch


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2016)

Wochenende, Bier und Counterstrike


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

Dass ich heute doch keine Nachtschicht hab


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

Es schneit draußen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Januar 2016)

Handy in Reparatur, 5 Euro Finderlohn erhalten und auf eine kostenlose Dvbt USB Karte von Ek in einer schönen Landschaft geholt. Und der Bus fährt von dort aus durch zu meinem Wohnort (40 Km!)


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2016)

*Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Hoffe und bange seit Wochen wegen der Abschlussarbeit zum Betriebswirt:

Gerade nochmal in den Briefkasten geschaut nachdem heute Mittag zur gewohnten Zeit keine Post da war und siehe da...

Jetzt lag das Ergebnisschreiben drin

Bestanden!!!!!!!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## tobi_tight (17. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch!

Freue mich, dass ich bei meine jetzt endlich beim Fazit angekommen bin


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2016)

Drücke dir die Daumen[emoji106]

Freue mich jetzt gerade das sich meine Freundin gegen Pfannkuchen heute als Abendessen und für Pizza entschieden hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Januar 2016)

Morgen wieder arbeiten 

Freizeit gewinnt wieder an Bedeutung. Und Hallo Überstunden, das Auto finanziert sich glatt von selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

Winterdienst  bringt aber wieder ein sattes Überstundenpolster zum abbummeln. Shit, hilft mir auch nix da meine Arbeit generell liegen bleibt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Januar 2016)

Schlussendlich die HD 4870 doch noch zum Laufen bekommen... Jetzt ist aber der E2220 am Ende und muss weg


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2016)

Freundin hat heute außer der Reihe Spätdienst. Eigentlich blöd aber heute freut es mich da ich dann mehr Ruhe habe meinen Rechner in Ordnung zu bringen.


----------



## joraku (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mich hier im Forum auf jemanden verlassen, Mainboard, RAM und CPU im Bundle für wenig Geld gekauft um einen Linux-Rechner aus alter Hardware aufzubauen. Dementsprechend die anderen Teile auch hier im Forum besorgt. Jetzt lässt mich eben dieser eine User im Stich, nachdem er das Geld erhalten hat. 

Mich freut, dass mal ein wenig Schnee draußen liegt und das schon seit 24 Stunden, boah ey - so lange so viel Schnee hab ich eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Dass ich meine Duschablaufrinne wieder aus dem Estrich reißen darf weil sie schief zur Wand eingebaut wurde und das erst beim Fliesen legen ersichtlich wurde. Natürlich keiner schuld



Und das *freut* dich? Oder hast du dich im Thread verirrt?


O.T.: Sonne scheint, also Heute mal kein Schnee schieben


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2016)

Made my day: Diese Priesterin entfernt Computerviren mit ihrer Zauberkrauft | Motherboard


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

Bin durch Zufall und den "Now playing? Die Musikecke!" Thread auf das Video von Beatsteaks zu Gentlemen of the year aufmerksam geworden. Das Lied find ich schon lange geil aber das Video ist mir neu. Die geilen Dancemoves die der Herr Teutoburg-Weiß da zum Besten gibt, sind erste Sahne und werden ab jetzt einstudiert! 
Könnt mich drüber kaputt lachen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTreZYI1a2A


----------



## derTino (19. Januar 2016)

Eine neue Ladung Arduino Nano und die nächsten Unterlagen fürs Studium kamen heute an. *freu*


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Dank neuem, 50% größeren Akku hält mein alter Laptop jetzt tatsächlich fast drei Stunden durch.  Wird langsam wieder nutzbar.  Sobald das Display neue Scharniere hat sieht merkt man ihm dann fast nicht mehr an dass er erst 3 Jahre alt ist!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dank neuem, 50% größeren Akku hält mein alter Laptop jetzt tatsächlich fast drei Stunden durch.  Wird langsam wieder nutzbar.  Sobald das Display neue Scharniere hat sieht merkt man ihm dann fast nicht mehr an dass er erst 3 Jahre alt ist!



Hört sich nach einer 250 Euro Möhre an


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer 250 Euro Möhre an



Multipliziere das mit vier ...     

Nie wieder MSI.   Die Ausstattung ist gut,  aber gute Teile kaufen kann jeder.   Alles, was von MSI selbst kommt,  wie das Gehäuse, Akku,  und das BIOS,  sind echt der letzte Schrott.


----------



## Neronimo (20. Januar 2016)

Ich freue mich

Das ich alle Arbeiten erstmal rum habe

Eine 1 habe 

Ich wieder ungestört zocken kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

Was mich freut? Das ich mal im Warmen sitze


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

Dass meine Schwester und ihr Assi Freund sich getrennt haben... Hauptsache das bleibt so


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn deine Schwester erst 14 ist wird das nicht so bleiben und der Asi ist bald wieder da.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

Ach der grosse Bruder von dem will mich eh noch hauen kommen  
Woher weisst du wie alt meine Schwester ist  o. O


----------



## Amon (21. Januar 2016)

Das war einfach mal ins blaue getippt 😂


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2016)

Nachdem sich mein PC gestern mit einem Grün/Braunen Screen verabschiedet hat, scheint heute wieder alles zu funktionieren


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

Ab heute wieder Bundesliga


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

Früh aufgestanden, darf @ Home bleiben aber hänge den ganzen Tag an der kurzen Leine. Mich würde freuen wenn am morgigen Tag kein Eis da ist


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2016)

Software-Release live gestellt und heut Abend gibt ne schöne CoD2-Session


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

Abschlussarbeit binden lassen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Früh aufgestanden, darf @ Home bleiben aber hänge den ganzen Tag an der kurzen Leine. Mich würde freuen wenn am morgigen Tag kein Eis da ist



Pass auf was du dir wünschst,  ich hatte die ganze Woche über Schnee  und bin gerade wieder zuhause angekommen.  In Anbetracht des Regenwetters  wünsche ich mir die kalte Schneeregion zurück.


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

Yeah seit mitte Herbst nur für 2 Tage Schnee, 4 Tage Regen im Dezember, seltsames Wetter  bis vor 2 Jahren gabs immer recht viel Schnee,
Aber vielleicht bleibt das so und  ich kann in wenigen Jahren meine Chilis auch das ganze Jahr über ziehen


----------



## Hänschen (23. Januar 2016)

@Chilis

Ich habe festgestellt wenn man die längs halbiert und das Kerngehäuse rauskratzt kann man die Schale
mit geringerer Schärfe geniessen, also auch mehr davon essen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

Nach der Salzorgie endlich Wochenende auch wenn es deutlich kürzer ist


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

Endlich mal wieder richtig Urlaub gebucht. Das letzte Mal wegfahren ist schon zweieinhalb Jahre her.


----------



## tobi_tight (23. Januar 2016)

Hatte heute die vorletzte Prüfungsleistung und meine Abschlussarbeit abgegeben. Nur noch das Kolloquium und dann ist alles rum. Ich könnt heulen, mit 31....


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

Das ich die Mitte der Toilette getroffen habe


----------



## tobi_tight (24. Januar 2016)

Kopfballtor Matip


----------



## Hänschen (24. Januar 2016)

Meine Entscheidung ein Radio zu kaufen war richtig ...

Kein Zugedröhne aus dem TV mehr, einfach mal einen Klassik-Sender oder sowas düdeln lassen.
Da kommt nicht soviel Information rüber wie aus dem TV - das schont das Hirn.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

tobi_tight schrieb:


> Kopfballtor Matip



S04 - Bremen 1:3


----------



## 100001 (25. Januar 2016)

Die erste Biene beim Fenster rein geflogen 

Yay endlich meine 30/6 erhalten, das Modem hat noch so seine Fehler aber 28/5,8 kommen an
(was für ein segen zu 8/0,768)

edit:
So nachdem sich das Modem gefangen hat:
30,01 Down, 5,95 UP


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2016)

Dreißig Grad  Temperaturunterschied in nur zwei Tagen.  

Wetter spielt echt verrückt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden:
Grog oder Cuba Libre


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2016)

Dass die Handwerkervereinigung von GasWasserSchei++e und Fliesenleger meinen Duschablauf nun  letztendlich eben, gerade und winkelig im Boden fixiert haben nachdem ich des Blechle wieder auf Hochglanz poliert hatte.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2016)

X3 TC wieder installiert 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die alten Spielstände finden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hasse die X-Spiele irgendwie ... 
ich spielte damals so gerne den ersten Teil: die schöne Musik, das Herumfliegen, Erfolgserlebnisse beim Handeln.

Aber dann: totales Fehldesign, zB. die Gegner machten einem ruckzuck den lang und teuer erspielten Transporter kaputt, die Eskorte nutzlos und so weiter.
Viele Stunden umsonst gespielt, nur um am Ende zu erfahren dass die Spielemacher Mist gebaut haben.


Aber die Systemnamen und die dazugehörige Musik waren der Wahnsinn ... einfach genial.


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Januar 2016)

"Wochenende"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Diese Woche noch am Freitag 4 Std. beschäftigt aussehen dann ist wieder Zeit die Mauken auf den Tisch zu parken


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2016)

WTF,  ich habe gerade festgestellt dass der legendäre Titel-Track eines meiner Lieblingsspiele von einer Band kommt, die aus der gleichen Stadt ist in der ich aktuell lebe.  Die müssen irgendwo direkt um die Ecke sein ...   falls die demnächst mal wieder was live machen, sollte ich da wohl mal hingehen.


----------



## LTB (28. Januar 2016)

Großes Projekt auf der Arbeit abgeschlossen


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2016)

Made my day 



> Bad Ragaz: 27-Jähriger fährt mit Drehlicht und 2.19 Promille
> Am Freitagmorgen (29.01.2016), kurz vor 4 Uhr, hat die Kantonspolizei St.Gallen auf der Sarganserstrasse einen 27-jährigen Mann kontrolliert. Ein Atemlufttest ergab Werte von über 2.19 Promille.
> Kurz vor 4 Uhr fiel Mitarbeitenden der Kantonspolizei St.Gallen auf der Sarganserstrasse ein Auto auf, welches ein oranges Drehlicht auf dem Dach hatte und von Bad Ragaz in Richtung Sargans fuhr. Der 27-jährige Autofahrer konnte bei der anschliessenden Verkehrskontrolle weder sprechen noch gehen, woraufhin der Mann in ein Spital überführt wurde. Auf dem Weg dorthin schlief er ein, konnte in der Folge nicht mehr geweckt werden und musste von den Mitarbeitenden der Kantonspolizei sogar zum Spitalbett getragen werden. Ein Atemlufttest ergab Werte von über 2.19 Promille. Da der Mann momentan Militärdienst leistet, hat die Militärpolizei weitere Ermittlungen aufgenommen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2016)

Kerber gewinnt in Melbourne!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

Mein Paket ist da!  Dummerweise hängt sich das System beim 7400@3,558 GHz auf. 3,518 gehen aber wunderbar.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2016)

Immer wieder lustig anzusehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2016)

18 jähriger Highland Park 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100001 (1. Februar 2016)

Nur noch 1-3Tage. mit dem A4

----------------------------
Schade um den Athlon


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Februar 2016)

Heute anruf bekommen. Das neue auto kommt nun knapp 1,5 monate eher als erwartet. 
Naja, momentan passt irgendwie eh alles wie arsch auf topf. Langsam ist mir das richtig unheimlich...


----------



## 100001 (3. Februar 2016)

Juhu der A4 ist wiede zurück nachdem sich der i5 750 Partou geweigert hat win 8.1 zu installieren

Jetzt gibts eben einen A8 7600 


Sch... Intel


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2016)

Juchu, ich hab offenbar diesen hässlichen "GWX"-Virus von meinem Laptop wegbekommen, das einzige Gerät dass ich damit infiziert habe.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Februar 2016)

Neuer Lesestoff kommt. 500€ für Bücher ausgegeben.


----------



## 100001 (4. Februar 2016)

A8 befindet sich in Zustellung 



Ich find mein PC geil: das Mainboard; 2 Ramslots defekt, 4 Tiefe Kratzer  direkt in die Leiterbahnen,  2 von 5 Glätungskondensatoren kaputt, A6 @  5,2 Ghz @ 1,8V mitgemacht und geht noch immer wie ne Eins

Das ist n Mainboard  (nein den Hersteller verrate ich nicht nur soviel bewirbt seine Boards mit Miliatry oder so.)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Endlich habe ich meinen Lüfter den ich vor ½ Jahr bei meinem Kumpel PC Mensch 163 vergessen hab. 
Ausserdem ist im Taubertal besseres Wetter als Zuhause am See.


----------



## mardsis (10. Februar 2016)

Meine Armbanduhr von Casio, bei der das Armband gerissen ist (ist mir bei der Casio die ich davor hatte auch schon passiert...), hat endlich ein neues Armband, so dass ich meine Uhr endlich wieder am Arm tragen kann


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Hübschen Fund in nem geschenkten PC gemacht... Zwar nur ein Sockel A System aber Grafikkarte mit Costum Kühler, Vollkupfer Kühler... Epox Board... Lüftersteurung... Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagmet und Deckel oben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Februar 2016)

Mit etwas Glück überhole ich mit Fallout 4, TES - Skyrim diese Woche mit über 193h (Fallout 4 aktuell 184h) Spielzeit. 

Vorsicht, dieser Abschnitt nur für Humor bestückte Gemüter:


Spoiler



Bei 200h Fallout 4 bringe ich dann in Erfahrung wo meine Freundin abgeblieben ist, warum mich mein Hund hasst, beantworte die 2563 WhatsApp Nachrichten, höre die 93 entgangene Anrufe am Anrufbeantworter ab, dusche mich mit dem Kärcher ab (anders bekomme ich den Dreck gar nicht mehr ab), lerne wieder meine Muttersprache (Drücke 1100101 um dies zu bestätigen!),  und werde wieder arbeiten gehen, 20kg abnehmen,  mich aktiv in der öffentlichen Gesellschaft einbringen, ... 


Spoiler



Ach scheiß drauf! Es geht hier um Fallout 4


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2016)

mardsis schrieb:


> Meine Armbanduhr von Casio, bei der das Armband gerissen ist (ist mir bei der Casio die ich davor hatte auch schon passiert...), hat endlich ein neues Armband, so dass ich meine Uhr endlich wieder am Arm tragen kann



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor,  ich hatte auch mal eine Casio.  Zweimal ist mir das Armband aus dem Gehäuse gerissen, einmal hatte sie einen Unfall. 
Irgendwann ist es mir zu blöd geworden.  

Nun ziert seit vielen Jahren eine Fossil mein Handgelenk.  Komplett aus Edelstahl,  das hält. 
Sie ist da sozusagen schon festgewachsen  



Topic:
Hab wieder mit Laufen angefangen,  tut wirklich gut!  
Sport wird immer wieder unterbewertet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

@CasioUhren 
Mir ist dieses kleine Stäbchen(was in den Löchern steckt) bei meiner nach nem ¾ Jahr gebrochen. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich deswegen eine Puma. Jetzt reissen die Löcher ein und verschmelzen zu 2. Aber ich bin ja  auch Hardcore User


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @CasioUhren
> Mir ist dieses kleine Stäbchen(was in den Löchern steckt) bei meiner nach nem ¾ Jahr gebrochen. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich deswegen eine Puma. Jetzt reissen die Löcher ein und verschmelzen zu 2. Aber ich bin ja  auch Hardcore User


Ich trag meine Uhr rund um die Uhr,  sie ist jeden Tag im Wasser und wird beim Sport, Arbeit und Alltag vielen physischen Belastungen ausgesetzt. 
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wie lange ich sie schon trage, aber sechs Jahre sind es auf jeden Fall. Vermutlich noch mehr.  Ich habe sie schon etwas länger  ...      

Macht sie einwandfrei mit. 

Im Gegensatz zur Casio, bei der das Gehäuse zweimal zerbrochen ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Ich trage meine Uhren auch 24/7 (manchmal etwas unpraktisch, da weisser Streifen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nun leider vor ein paar Wochen passiert. Ist aber nicht schlimm 
@ Topic nachdem ich zurück aus Franken( Taubertal) bin, freue ich mich das ich nicht wieder im Regen angekommen( Bodensee) bin (letztes Mal vom strahlenden Sonnenschein in strömenden Regen gefahren)


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2016)

"Freuen" ist relativ,  aber ich musste gerade schmunzeln:

Steam hat wieder super Angebote! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Achso und meine chinesischen Schrauben sind nach nur 3 ½ Wochen da. Stark


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Februar 2016)

Nach 1,5 Wochen Grippe wieder etwas Sport gemacht um sich auf nächste Woche vorzubereiten. Freu mich schon aufs Snowboarden in Tschechien.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. Februar 2016)

Bin meine Gastroenteritis am dritten Tag schon fast los. Am sehr frühen Montagmorgen dachte ich noch, ich würde verrecken.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Februar 2016)

Gestern am Schrottplatz ein Sockel-775-System mit Intel-Board eingesackt. Festplatte war sogar noch dabei


----------



## Jimiblu (11. Februar 2016)

Hab endlich meine Hausarbeit fertig


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Februar 2016)

Seit Weihnachten von 89 auf 85 trotz Oma Besuch gestürzt. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich irgendwann 80.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe, du sprichst nicht vom IQ. 

on topic:
Pünktlich bezahlende Kunden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Februar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du sprichst nicht vom IQ.



Ne, der stagniert bei 37. 
On Topic: nach nem Herzinfarkt, dass ich unwissentlich Deskstars gekauft hab, hab ich rausgefunden das meine 09er Variante in Ordnung ist und nicht Reihenweise verreckt. 
Nun hab ich mehr Deskstars (3) als WD Caviar (2) und Seagate 7200(2)


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2016)

Philips SHG8200/10 Gaming Headset

Außer das ich Windows haße echt top das Teil. Sehr bequem und mit USB Soundkarte auch sehr guter Klang für mich.

Einzig Winfail mag hin un wieder nicht den Treiber laden.


----------



## Tamien (14. Februar 2016)

Mein geilen Metallvisitenkarten (siehe Beispiel) die gestern angekommen sind.  

Wenn ich damit nicht reich werde weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @ Topic nachdem ich zurück aus Franken( Taubertal) bin, freue ich mich das ich nicht wieder im Regen angekommen( Bodensee) bin (letztes Mal vom strahlenden Sonnenschein in strömenden Regen gefahren)



What? Du bist ab und am im Taubertal?

Da stamme ich her, bzw. wohne ich immer noch in den Semesterferien. Zur Zeit studiere ich in Würzburg, am Bodensee lebt Verwandtschaft. Schreib ruhig mal ne PN. 

@T: Heute die letzte Hausarbeit für dieses (bzw. letztes) Semester abgegeben. Jetzt nur noch ein Vortrag und paar Seiten Code und die Semesterferien samt Ferienjob stehen an.


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> @T: Heute die letzte Hausarbeit für dieses (bzw. letztes) Semester abgegeben. Jetzt nur noch ein Vortrag und paar Seiten Code und die Semesterferien samt Ferienjob stehen an.



Morgen die letzte Semesterprüfung  und kommende Woche fängt das neue Semester an 



edit: Hab noch was zur Belustigung gefunden ^^
PCGH-Classics ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Februar 2016)

Endlich gibts bei Whatsapp 100 verschiedene Homosmileys. Ganz politisch korrekt sogar mehr als Heteropärchen mit Kindern. ³


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Server-Hardware, und siehe da:   Übertragungsrate ist noch besser geworden.  Offenbar hat bei AM2 doch der Controller ein bisschen gebremst. 

Nun liegts nur noch an den Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten der Festplatten,  und hin und wieder sogar an der Übertragungsrate des Netzwerks. 

Das muss noch schneller werden!   

Ich ersetze sofort alle Festplatten durch SSDs und rüste auf ein 10Gb/s Netzwerk auf!


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2016)

Wochenende


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Februar 2016)

Endlich die 100 ersten Twisted's Darkside Podcasts runtergeladen. Neuerdings muss man sich bei Soundcloud anmelden.
Dann die nächsten 200+. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Februar 2016)

So schnell und heftig die Krankheit kam, so schnell klingt Sie zum Wochenende ab. Der Virus/ Bakterium hat anstand, zum Wochenende ist ruhe.


----------



## orca113 (20. Februar 2016)

Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht die Hosen voll hätte:

Nächste Woche ist Abschlussprüfung, könnte dann Betriebswirt sein 

Dann habe ich es aber endlich hinter mir


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2016)

Packst du schon. Viel Glück!


----------



## orca113 (20. Februar 2016)

Dank  mir reicht es auch bald. 5 oder 6 schriftliche, eine mündliche eine Hausarbeit (die ich einmal knapp versaut habe und zwei mal geschrieben hab) und jetzt noch eine mündliche. Es reicht bald echt.


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2016)

Mittelohrentzündung, yey ...


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Februar 2016)

Beim Anheben der Kurzhantel fürs Bankdrücken mit der rechten Hantel in der Tasche der Jogginghose hängen geblieben und weiterhin so stark gedrückt, dass die Hantel im Anschluss auf meinem Schlüsselbein landete, weil ich sie nicht mehr abfangen konnte.
Zum Glück wohl nicht gebrochen, aber recht schmerzhaft.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2016)

Grad das Update auf Android 6.0.1 installiert 
Schon ne feine Sache wenn der Hersteller die Software immer auf dem laufenden hält ^^


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2016)

Japanreise "gewonnen".


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

das morgen schon donnerstag ist..


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

Yeay, mit Bewährungsstrafen kriegen die ersten Bastarde der europäischen Progromsylvesternacht zu "Köln" die ganze Härte des Rechtsstaates zu spüren. Das war ein wichtiges Zeichen, denn die Täter zeigten ja ehrliche Reue!

Seit wann hebt Reue eigentlich Vorsatz auf? Komisch, schließe wohl das falsche Jurastudium ab.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Wer nicht weiß was ein Pogrom ist dürfte eigentlich nie die für ein solches Studium nötige Hochschulreife erreicht haben.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

Wer den Wandel des Begriffes Progrom kennt, sollte merken, dass sich dieser Begriff durchaus auf europaweite Übergriffe, die sich hauptsächlich gegen Frauen richten, anwenden lässt.

So ungern ich auch auf Wikipedia verweisen mag, sollte allein der erste Satz genügen.

Edit:
Selbst im ursprünglichen Sinne ist der Begriff diesbezüglich komplett zutreffend...


----------



## joraku (24. Februar 2016)

Mein Paypal-Account freut sich über eine neue Zahlung von WMD. 

Außerdem: Semesterferien, naja, sogut wie. Am Montag fängt der Ferienjob an.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2016)

UEFA Europa League: Borussia Dortmund gewinnt in Porto


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Februar 2016)

Wochenende, ohne Samstag Arbeiten 

Davon haben meine ganzen Nachbarn was davon ... STIMMMMMUUUUUUUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2016)

> Counter-Strike: Source
> 1,339 hrs on record



Zum Glück nutzt man die Freizeit so sinnvoll ^^


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

Das ich seit gestern Betriebswirt bin 

Gestern die letzte Prüfung in Form einer Präsentation mit anschließendem Fachgespräch  bestanden


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Februar 2016)

Siehste, ist doch alles halb so wild. Glückwunsch


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Siehste, ist doch alles halb so wild. Glückwunsch



Ja hatte mir die letzt Prüfung schwerer vorgestellt[emoji4]

Danke


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2016)

Gündogan und Ramos bringen die Wende - kicker


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Heute wohl die erste Runde auf der Streety den Arsch abfrieren! Yeay.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2016)

Sparbuch über 50 D-Mark gefunden! 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es die "Citibank" noch gibt?


----------



## T-Drive (1. März 2016)

Ja, die gibts noch, diese Art Haie sind nicht vom aussterben bedroht 

http://www.citibank.de/ueberciti.html

Dass meine hoffentlich letzte Baustelle kurz vor Fertigstellung steht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2016)

Ist die Frage, ob ich durch den Verkauf an die Fromages meine 50 Mark noch kriege... Anscheinend gibt es in Norden (26506) auch nur ne Citipost aber keine Citibank... Aber gut 27.07.00 ist a bissl her...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2016)

Die wollen eher noch Geld 

Topic:
Ich hau jetzt ne Pizza in den Ofen, süffel ein Bierchen (für euch <16 Jährige das ist Limo für Erwachsene ). pflanze  mich jetzt vorm Fernseher, und dabei kann Gott, und die Welt mich nun gern haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

Kudos Z9 für 15 Euro!  Bin hellauf von ihr begeistert *. *


----------



## taks (3. März 2016)

Heute Abend Black Desert Online spielen


----------



## Red-Hood (3. März 2016)

Auto zum Servicetermin und dann mitm Leihwagen von Mercedes zur Messe nach Dortmund. 

Dass ich Kunst & Kultur nur mit Computerspiele kontern kann, wobei Kultur sowieso zu kurz kommt. Hätte man die Kategorie auch direkt nur Kunst nennen können?
Trotzdem fühlt man sich dabei irgendwie dreckig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2016)

S775 Boxed Kühler ist erstaunlich leise trotz max Drehzahl


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

Morgen wird wahrscheinlich die Spectre Bluray von Lovefilm im Briefkasten sein


----------



## mardsis (4. März 2016)

In Einer Woche sitze ich im Flieger nach Rom, Fahrt im Rahmen des Lateinunterrichts... unglaublich wie schnell die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. März 2016)

Ich musste gerade so lachen, 

gerade Wolfenstein - The Old Blood gestartet. Schieße auf eine Horde *Gegner*, und diese schreien zu mir, ich soll doch aufpassen wohin ich schieße.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2016)

Erstes komplett freies Wochenende seit November. 

Uuuund nur Internet über Mobilfunk  -.-

Die Bandbreite ist zwar 6 mal höher als über DSL,  aber 10GB Volumen für 2 Wochen ist verdammt wenig.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. März 2016)

KOTOR 1 und 2 samt TSLRCM und M4-78EP in FullHD zum laufen bekommen. Musste dafür vorher immer an den alten XP-Rechner.
Jetzt müsste man es nur noch spielen wollen.


----------



## Kusanar (7. März 2016)

Win7 64bit auf einem A8N-SLI Deluxe mit Athlon 64 X2 zum laufen bekommen. Hab mich gewundert, warum die Installation 12 Stunden (!!!!) gedauert hat. Auch nach der Installation war das Win7 grottenlangsam... nach einem BIOS-Update auf die letzte Beta-Version lief alles plötzlich wie geschmiert, Startzeit 9 Sekunden


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. März 2016)

Daß ich im ETS2 jetzt nahezu doppelt so viele fps habe und trotzdem die Einstellungen sogar noch deutlich höher stellen konnte. Ich mag die neue Graka.


----------



## Jimiblu (8. März 2016)

Morgen hab ich endlich wieder Lautsprecher im Auto. Juhu endlich nicht mehr selbst Pfeiffen zur Unterhaltung


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Win7 64bit auf einem A8N-SLI Deluxe mit Athlon 64 X2 zum laufen bekommen. Hab mich gewundert, warum die Installation 12 Stunden (!!!!) gedauert hat. Auch nach der Installation war das Win7 grottenlangsam... nach einem BIOS-Update auf die letzte Beta-Version lief alles plötzlich wie geschmiert, Startzeit 9 Sekunden


Wenig überraschend, die 64 X2  sind zu Vista-Zeiten erschienen, W7  ist also für solche Prozessoren released worden.
Ja, so alt ist das schon


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2016)

Das ich mich morgen nach ca. 17 Jahren mit meiner Ex treffe. Sie war meine erste Freundin und wir wollen uns einfach mal wieder treffen und über die vergangenen Jahre sprechen. Bin so gespannt was draus geworden ist [emoji16]


----------



## Red-Hood (9. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das ich mich morgen nach ca. 17 Jahren mit meiner Ex treffe.


So lange in Kontakt geblieben? Das ist schon ziemlich interessant.
Ansonsten müsste es ja fast sein, als ob 2 völlig unbekannte Menschen sich träfen.

On topic:
Gleich endlich den kompletten Salat verdrückt.
Einfach dreist, dass man das Kochen nennen will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Bearbeitet und trotzdem Doppel Hoppel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Wenn man es Freude nennen will dann langes Wochenende Dank eines gelben Scheines, nur fühl ich mich zu besch... um es genießen zu können



> Gleich endlich den kompletten Salat verdrückt.


Also das Gegenteil von essen, dann wäre der Salat ja fein raus?


----------



## Red-Hood (9. März 2016)

Das war gefühlt n Kilo Rucola, dazu Fenchel, Gurken und anderes Grünzeugs...
Deswegen freue ich mich ja auch so.
Gleich kommen 8 Eier in die Pfanne, damit mein Magen sich nicht verschluckt wegen des falschen Treibstoffes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Dann nagel für die Nacht die Bettdecke fest und gebe für die Nachbarschaft den ABC Alarm


----------



## Red-Hood (9. März 2016)

Weiß ja nicht, was manch einer für ne Verdauung hat, aber unter dieser Bundeswehrkrankheit leide ich nicht.


----------



## taks (10. März 2016)

Das die ganzen Kiddies momentan Division spielen und mir somit beim spielen nicht in die Quere kommen


----------



## tsd560ti (10. März 2016)

Dass nächste Woche mein 2011er System aufgebaut wird und ich wieder in gesunder Frische bin. 

Der Salat könnte ja helfen, aber irgendwie näh


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

Nach ein paar Schrauben bei meiner Furzmolle ein gesunder Schlummer wieder drin ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2016)

Das ich mit dem kauf des 5675C (zurzeit @ 4,1GHz @ 1,24v @ Brocken2 PCGH Edition ... höherer Takt ist möglich) für meinen Zweitrechner sehr zufrieden bin, ich habe ihn schon drei Monate, ich wusste ja schon vorher das Broadwell ein gutes Stück ("bis" zu 13% je nach Spiel) schneller ist als Skylake (Leistung pro Takt - PCGH Heftausgabe 09/2015 auf Seite 13 rechts oben), aber dass schöne daran ist das ich seit Jahren wieder ein Mainboard bzw Sockel kaufte dies schon länger am Markt ist, das wollten mir einige ausreden weil es nicht das allerneueste an Features usw bietet (bla bla blubb), es ist doch schön ein Board zu haben das ausgereift ist (BIOS Updates usw) und nicht genervt zu werden mit Kinderkrankheiten wo der Hersteller nicht gerade motiviert ist neue BIOS Versionen nachzuschieben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2016)

Nachdem sich der E5200 auf einmal partout weigert mit dem Asus P5ld2vm dh zusammen zu arbeiten, kam der E2220 in den PC rein und alles läuft. Ausser Energie sparen, der 2220 läuft fast andauernd Vollgas im Gegensatz zum 5200, der auf 600 MHz chillte und bei 1,0 V blieb anstatt bei 1,26


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Wecker klingelt in 3h50min.


----------



## Jimiblu (12. März 2016)

Warum ist das Grund zur Freude??


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Weils n toller Tag sein wird.


----------



## Jimiblu (12. März 2016)

Ah ok. Na dann viel Spaß. Da ich mal wieder nicht schlafen kann hab ich ja nun  Zeit bisschen was an langweiliger Fachliteratur fürs Studium zu lesen. Vllt werd ich ja davon müde. Auch ein Grund zur Freude


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. März 2016)

Ich bekomme heute Ne coole Röhre (sogar mit OVP!) umsonst. 
Iiyama Vision Master Pro 404. Ein 454er wäre natürlich der Hammer.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ah ok. Na dann viel Spaß. Da ich mal wieder nicht schlafen kann hab ich ja nun  Zeit bisschen was an langweiliger Fachliteratur fürs Studium zu lesen. Vllt werd ich ja davon müde. Auch ein Grund zur Freude


Danke, ich hoffe, du konntest deinen Schlaf auch finden.

Bin heute direkt zu Sternverlag und habe mir alle restlichen Bücher gekauft, die ich haben wollte.
30% auf Fachliteratur und 50% auf alles aus dem Antiquariat. Ein Traum!


----------



## nonamez78 (12. März 2016)

Meine komplette HiFi Anlage aus den 90ern (alles Sony ES Decks aus einer Reihe) ist endlich fertig aufgebaut . 3 Jahre sammeln, reparieren, auffrischen und nun ist es (fast) geschafft. Noch auf die neuen Andruckrollen für das Kassettendeck warten und gut ist es ... Auf zu neuen Taten ...


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Zur Mirror's Edge Beta angemeldet. Hoffentlich komm ich dazu


----------



## Jimiblu (14. März 2016)

@ redhood:

Nicht wirklich, hab dann tagsüber geschlafen.


Ich hab auch noch nen riesenhaufen Bücher den ich mir nächstes Semester zulegen muss, mal sehen ob ich das irgendwo gebraucht bekomme...


@topic: Konzert heute abend und danach wg party


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2016)

Das  mein Praktikumsplatz einfach nur  geil ist... Getränke umsonst, nette Leute, tolle Atmosphäre und es macht Spaß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das  mein Praktikumsplatz einfach nur  geil ist... Getränke umsonst, nette Leute, tolle Atmosphäre und es macht Spaß


9 Klasse Praktikum ?  

Habe ich noch vor mir. 


Mich "freut" es sehr, dass ich meine Zeit mit Ausbildungsstellensuche verliere obwohl ich studieren will. Verstehe einer die Logik des Schulsystems.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2016)

10te Klasse Berufspraktikum. Klasse 9 hatte ich Sozialpraktikum.


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

Das ich mit nem Auto über mein Nexus 4 gefahren bin weil es mir unbewusst aus dem Rucksack geflogen ist und das Ding immer noch ohne Probleme funktioniert


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2016)

Endlich wieder Internet.  VDSL50 ist freigeschaltet.

Resultat:  Knapp 50Mbit/s down,  knapp 10Mbit/s up,  aktuell 15ms  Ping.   Letztere hat sich verdoppelt ...  ist aber noch im Rahmen, für mehr Bandbreite lassen wir das mal durchgehen.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2016)

Dortmund vs Liverpool incoming Finale


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

FREIITAG


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. März 2016)

Neues Smartphone. Ist aber nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

Was ist los,  auf Youtube sind ja plötzlich auch aus Deutschland alle Musik-Videos,  insbesondere alle VEVO-Kanäle abspielbar?   Hab ich was verpasst?  Ist die GEMA endlich besiegt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Nachdem ich mich trocken gelegt hatte vom Container waschen und die Wäsche auch erledigt ist erfreut mich mal das Wochenende


----------



## joraku (19. März 2016)

Endlich Wochenende und nächste Woche ist beim Ferienjob Endspurt angesagt.


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2016)

Gestern bei Amazon genau der richtige Artikel 60 Euro günstiger gewesen und einer Schnapper gemacht und heute endlich nach Wochen meine Lautsprecher fertig bekommen. [emoji7]


----------



## mardsis (20. März 2016)

Habe ein ASUS P8H77-V wiederbelebt, dass ich bereits vor knapp 2 Monaten von nem Kumpel bekommen hatte... Leider hatte es im Sockel einen verbogenen Pin, man konnte nur einen RAM-Riegel einbauen. Habe damals ziemlich lange getüftelt aber es irgendwann aufgegeben. Heute habe ich mich nochmal rangewagt und es hat funktioniert (Habe den PIN ganz vorsichtig mit einer Stecknadel gerade gebogen). 

Dementsprechend konnte ich heute endlich das Q67 Lenovo OEM Board in Rente schicken und habe jetzt 3 zusätzliche SATA Anschlüsse, endlich USB 3.0 (4x), mehr PCI-E Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, Front Audio und Allgemein mehr Optionen, außerdem sieht es besser aus. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den alten Boxed-Like Kühler in Rente schicken, dann ist das gröbste getan. Bin extrem glücklich, dass ich es mir nun sparen kann, ein neues Board für 50-100€ zu kaufen, die vernünftigen 1155 Boards sind ja ganz schön teuer geworden.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

Endlich mal den PC meiner Mutter ins 21. Jahrhundert gebracht ...


----------



## Red-Hood (21. März 2016)

_Wenn es an der Zeit ist Lebewohl zu sagen, merkt man, dass es doch gar nicht so einfach ist.
Irgendwie... das erste Mal seit längerer Zeit, dass ich mich relativ unwohl fühle. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns irgendwann wieder, auch wenn es schwer wird, dich einfach so in einer Stadt unter 8 Millionen Menschen zu finden, Inschallah. 

Danke, für die schöne Zeit. 

Pfiati!_


----------



## Goldini50 (22. März 2016)

DIENSTAG ! 2 Days remaining....


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2016)

Noch eine Woche bis der Lohn kommt, also noch eine Woche bis die neue GraKa drin ist <3

Braucht noch jemand The Division?


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

Der Frühling kommt. Es liegt in der Luft; man riecht es bereits.
Daher heute auch schon in Sandalen und kurzen Sachen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Zwar keine kurzen Sachen, aber gleich erstmal das Mountain Bike wieder auspacken und zum Kumpel rüberbrettern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

Nix und die Feiertage kommen noch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2016)

Der Tag wird besser und besser,
beim einkaufen nicht allzuviel los gewesen. Bei McD' 2 Hamburger aufs Haus bekommen. Und gerade beim Einlagern eines alten Laptops, finde ich fast neue 2x 4GB DDR3 SD-RAM Riegel  in der OVP 

Ich sollte heute echt mal Lotto spielen.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

> Guten Tag Xxx Xxxxx,
> 
> 
> unsere Firma ist ein weltweit agierendes Finanzunternehmen und wir suchen im Augenblick motivierte Kollegen zur Verstärkung unseres Teams im europäischen Raum.
> ...


Juhu, endlich einen Job mit 200€ Stundenlohn. Die lange Suche ist "dierekt" beendet.


----------



## taks (30. März 2016)

Alarmanlage im Büro ist endlich repariert worden.
Endlich wieder bewegen und Türen öffnen ohne das der Alarm los geht 

edit: zu früh gefreut ... es gibt bald einen toten Alarmanlagentypen


----------



## Red-Hood (30. März 2016)

Umstieg von DSL 6000 auf 500 Mbit noch dieses Jahr. 
Wurde auch Zeit. Wir krass der Unterschied sein wird?
Bei dem, was real ankam, wird das eine Verhundertfachung.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. März 2016)

Bin auch umgestiegen. Vorher 1.1 - 1.3 MB/s down und nun 25.5 MB/s. Du wirst dein Internet nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## blautemple (31. März 2016)

Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Sprung von unter 1Mbit auf 100Mbit. Also mehr als das 100-Fache


----------



## Goldini50 (31. März 2016)

Morgen is Freitag und dann WE !! Hell Yeah..


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2016)

Das keine Damen mehr anwesend sind und deshalb das Damenklo hier auf der Arbeit nicht besucht wird. Da mein Kollege das Männerklo mit Dauersitzung besetzt hält weil er Durchfall hat und ich jetzt selbst mal dringen musste.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

Es ist April!
Jedes Jahr wird am ersten April und an jedem weiteren Tag des Monats folgendes Lied gehört:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZHISHvAvw

Es ist April! Zeit für Deep Purples Meisterwerk.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

Relativ "in den April schicken" - frei durch den Tag gekommen.

Einer hat es versucht, ... er meinte er geht jetzt unerledigter Dinge nach Hause, ... hat mich aber einen Dreck interessiert. Somit ging das mit dem "in den April" schicken nicht so ganz auf.


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

Der neue Fred in der Ruka,................... -Parfümthread- ....................ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Der neue Fred in der Ruka,................... -Parfümthread- ....................ich schmeiß mich weg


Hättest ja verlinken können, Mensch ist doch Faul, ... auch zum Suchen.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

Endlich Wochenende!
So genießt man das Leben! Hamena


----------



## taks (2. April 2016)

14 Stunden durch geschlafen


----------



## mardsis (2. April 2016)

Neue Tastatur ist da. Tolles Teil. Mechanisch ist schon ne nette Sache, nur an die Lautstärke muss ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2016)

Graka richtig schön am aufdrehen, das heißt der Sommer kommt. 

Ich liebe die kernigen 145mm@1600rpm


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2016)

Das gerade mein ESTA Antrag genehmigt wurde. Ende Mai geht es nach NYC[emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2016)

BVB stürmt mit Sieg in die Champions League


----------



## taks (3. April 2016)

Tiefst-Temperatur letzte Nacht 21°C


----------



## Red-Hood (3. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Tiefst-Temperatur letzte Nacht 21°C


Hoffentlich in der Stadt!?

Ich hielt den Tiefstwert von 12° schon für hoch und schlief deswegen mit offenem Fenster.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. April 2016)

Bei uns hatte es 9° heute morgen um halb 10....
Wo wohnt taks? Neben Nem Vulkan?


----------



## taks (3. April 2016)

Der scheiss Föhn treibt die Temperaturen (und Kopfschmerzen) in die Höhe ...


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

Grillen!!


----------



## Red-Hood (3. April 2016)

Ich glaube, jemand hat ohne mein Wissen meinen Youtubeaccount genutzt.
Chris Brown im Verlauf, c'mon!? Ich wüsste nicht einmal, wer das gewesen sein könnte. 
Mal das Passwort ändern, bevor da noch dieser Pussycatdolls Verschnitt mit dem Namen Fifth Harmoney auftaucht.

Achja, abgesehen vom Schauer war das doch sehr angenehmes Wetter. Wald und Felder waren fast unberadfahrbar.


----------



## DarfVadder (3. April 2016)

Gladbach hat heute gewonnen!


----------



## Red-Hood (6. April 2016)

Eisenhut als Salatgarnitur... Oh man. xD


----------



## Jimiblu (6. April 2016)

Hab es nach langem Hin und Her endlich geschafft mein neues Thinkpad BS auf ne SSD zu packen.
Welcher Vollhirni bei Lenovo kam auf die Idee, dass man nur einmal (!) ein Recover Medium erstellen darf und dann nie wieder???
Nach dem ersten Fehlschlag musste ich ziemlich rumdoktern, aber nun geht es 
Jetzt erst mal ne Runde mit den Hunden raus solang die Sonne scheint


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

Nach über 5 Jahren hat Whatsapp es nun also endlich geschafft,  End-to-End Encryption einzuführen. 

Verdammt spät, aber immerhin.


Mal gucken, wieviele Stunden es noch dauert bis sie jemand geknackt hat


----------



## der_yappi (6. April 2016)

Mein neues Handy ist da...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

Das ich einem Rollerdieb so richtig in die Suppe gespuckt habe


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2016)

Nach 10 Jahren endlich mal neue Matratzen gekauft, bin mal gespannt auf den Unterschied zwischen billig und alt und neu und teuer...


----------



## Iconoclast (6. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ich einem Rollerdieb so richtig in die Suppe gespuckt habe



Du hast ihm während der Fahrt in den Tank gespuckt? Respekt!


----------



## ACDSee (7. April 2016)

Im Schnäppshop eine GTX 780 für 199 Euro geschossen.
Eingebaut und mitbekommen, dass es ein Modell mit 6 GB ist. Auf der Packung steht nur 3 GB.
... freut mich das grad total.


----------



## drebbin (7. April 2016)

GZ 

Gestern abend mein Nexus 4 von 5.1 auf CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6) geupdatet. Da das mein erster Versuch (mit mehreren Anläufen) war freu ich mich das es scheinbar perfekt funktioniert


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2016)

Endlich dazu durchgerungen, mal das letzte Update für mein Dauer-Tagebuch-Projekt anzufangen.  Zum ersten Mal als Video. 

Und jetzt braucht der PC erstmal drei Stunden um das ganze Material um 180° zu drehen, weil auf dem Kopf gefilmt. 
Drei. Stunden.  Bei 40% CPU-Last.    Ein hoch auf gut optimierte Prozesse ...


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2016)

Sollte eine 180° Drehung bei Videos nicht wie auch bei Fotos durch eine Exif-Änderung erledigt sein? Ohne Rekodieren?


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

Endlich Wochenende!!!


----------



## Red-Hood (8. April 2016)

Brauche für das Aufrichten des Oberkörpers nur noch 1-2 Sekunden statt der gestrigen 5. Danke an den Körper für die Regenerationsfähigkeit.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. April 2016)

Das erste mal dieses Jahr schön in der Sonne liegen und dabei Musik hören. Geile Sache!


----------



## Stryke7 (9. April 2016)

Heute Abend Hollywood Undead live hören


----------



## Red-Hood (10. April 2016)

Ich werde demnächst zu nem Pärchenabend gezwungen und freue mich schon unheimlich. 
Wozu braucht man den Schrott und wieso soll ich mit meiner Ex hin?

Total unauffällig, werte Freundin eines Kumpels!


----------



## drebbin (10. April 2016)

Sag doch einfach : Computer sagt Nein


----------



## Red-Hood (10. April 2016)

Dann bekomme ich Haue. ^^

Boah, dieses Wetter!
Die Sonne spürt man bereits recht gut, obwohl ich gar keinen so hellen Hauttyp habe.
Mitte April und traumhaftes Wetter.

Bereits fast vergessen, dass sich vor paar Tagen noch stürmischer Wind und Regen mit Sonnenschein im Minutentakt abwechselten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. April 2016)

Hab Nem Kumpel sein kabelmanagment gemacht und ich habe mich selbst übertroffen, obwohl ich eigentlich gar kein Kabelmanagment kann. 
Auf jeden Fall er glücklich dass er nen sauberen, hübschen PC hab und ich auch glücklich


----------



## taks (11. April 2016)

Der Zug hat "unbestimmte Verspätung", dafür gibts ein Bierchen am See


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2016)

Aufem Balkon in der warmen Abendsonne rumhängen und ein lecker veganes Weinchen im Glas...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Aufem Balkon in der warmen Abendsonne rumhängen und ein lecker veganes Weinchen im Glas...



Wie könnte Wein denn nicht vegan sein?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. April 2016)

Wenn man die Hefen dazu zählt, kann ein Veganer das natürlich nicht mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Aber Veganer sind eh


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie könnte Wein denn nicht vegan sein?



Wein wird immer geklärt. Also Trübstoffe abgefiltert. Meist mit Eiweiss oder Gelatine. Die Klärstoffe gelangen zwar nicht in den Wein, also man konsumiert sie nicht, trotzdem ist ein mit tierischen Produkten geklärter Wein nicht als vegan anzusehen. 

Gibt aber mittlerweile genug Weine, die mineralisch geklärt wurden, also vegan sind. Prösterchen


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2016)

Samstag in den Amazon Blitzangeboten bestellt (ohne Prime, mit Standardversand) - heute da <3
59€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschde Farbe. Bleibt aber nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Samstag in den Amazon Blitzangeboten bestellt (ohne Prime, mit Standardversand) - heute da <3
> 59€.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160412/a2347a620ac1027cf985eef838fe63b4.jpg
> ...




Gerade ist meine neue Roccat Kone XTD Optical geliefert worden, ebenfalls am Wochenende für 59€  ergattert!   Sieht bisher ganz gut aus.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. April 2016)

Der neue Kopfhörer Sonorous 6 ist da. Nach dem einspielen freue ich mich den aufzusetzen.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. April 2016)

Den Abend /die Nacht mit den beiden Menschen verbracht, die in mir ein Feuer entfacht.
So glücklich bin ich ihretwegen, denn wie sie kann niemand auf Erden mein Herz bewegen.

Wäre dies nun auch der letzte meiner Tage, nichts wollt ich ändern, keine Frage.

(Zur späten Stund der Mund tut Kund nur auf diese Weise. Alles Normale ist bereits mit dem Traume auf Reise)


----------



## taks (13. April 2016)

Für den Juni 2 Wochen Ferien eingereicht


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2016)

Wir haben als TV (alte Röhre war kaputt) vor knapp 3 Jahren einen  einfachen 32" 1366*768pixel aus einem tagesangebot bei euronics für 150€ abgegriffen.
Habe 1h nach Ladenöffnung erst beim dritten laden den letzten verbliebenen reservieren können.
Für den preis genial, wenn man keine großen Anforderungen hat auch okay...

Nun war ich vor 2 tagen im Kaufland wo ich 43" FHD für 280€ von LC gesehen hatte. Dachte ich mir, nimmste einfach mal mit und  schaust mal, kann ja sonst zurück gegeben werden...
An der Kasse stand dann 199€ und eine leicht andere Produktbezeichnung.
Erst stillschweigend gefreut und zuhause dann gegoogelt. Mein Modell wird derzeit  für 380€ verkauft. Gestern war ich dann nochmal schauen und es war das einzige Modell diesen Typs unter den anderen ausgeschriebenen. Für mein Modell steht nicht einmal irgendwo ein Preiskärtchen.
Aufgebaut, installiert, Xbox und bluray nach Bild"Kalibrierung " top  für den preis. Zwar nur 50Hz nativ und durch schwarzes  Zwischenbild 100 CMR, aber der alte hatte nur dir reinen 50Hz und beim XBox zocken fühlt es sich einen Tick geschmeidiger an.

Normales Fernsehen braucht für zufriedenstellendes Bild leider eine etwas andere Bild Einstellung. Da nur ein Schema einstellbar ist und ich wenn dann nur Fußball aller vlt 3wochen schaue habe ich für 200€ ein Schnäppchen gefunden und der alte wird noch verkauft[emoji14]


----------



## Red-Hood (13. April 2016)

Anfang des Vertragsmonats und ich habe schon fast alle 300 Minuten verbraucht.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2016)

Bayern gerade noch so gegen Benfica.

...und Barcelona draußen.


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Endlich Wochenende!!!


----------



## Red-Hood (14. April 2016)

Die Auswahl an internationaler Musik ist bei Prime Music ja extrem groß! Richtig cool.
Mal türkische, arabische und andere asiatische Musik nachholen.


----------



## taks (14. April 2016)

Steuererklärung ausgefüllt


----------



## taks (14. April 2016)

Gestern als ich Counterstrike Source spielen wollte war mein Stammserver down und heute ist Steam down...


----------



## daLexi (14. April 2016)

Windows 10 mal dreckig installiert (ja,ja, als Update)
:jump:


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. April 2016)

Der Performance Sprung ist schon irgendwie porno 
(Hab bei nem ähnlichen System mit i5-6600k auch nur 5fps und 70pkt mehr im Unigine gesehen bei selben Einstellungen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. April 2016)

Kann hier noch jemand bei Mondschein nicht schlafen?
Kann machen, was ich will, schlafe einfach nicht ein.
Bin ich ein Werwolf?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Bin ich ein Werwolf?


Das verraten dir die vielen Hundehaare im Bett, obwohl man gar kein Hund hat. 

Viel schlimmer ist, zu Samstagen, und Sonn- und Feiertagen zu gewohnten Wecker Zeiten die Augen auf zu machen, und das Hirn fährt in einem Feuerwehrauto hupend, und mit Sirene durch den Kopf, schreiend "Man soll doch bitte seinen Hintern aus dem Bett bewegen, und was tun!" 

Topic:
Mit etwas Glück, und vor allem Zeit, sehe ich heute eventuell mal mein erstes eigenes Auto in RL.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. April 2016)

Haha, das passiert mir eher selten.

Gleich werden wir grillen und ich weißt jetzt schon, dass das im totalen Chaos enden wird, da zueinander inkompatible Gäste kommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2016)

Eben entdeckt, dass der Mass Effect 3  Soundtrack bei Amazon Prime Music ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

Mich freut, dass ich vorhin mein altes Gehäuse aufgeflext hab, so dass endlich der 360er Radi reinpasst.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. April 2016)

Flexen wird die Nachbarn in der Nacht auch freuen.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. April 2016)

Mit 3 Freundinnen aus der Uni Strippoker gespielt und gewonnen! 

Die 2 Runden zuvor, in denen wir um Geld gespielt haben, allerdings nicht. 

Trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Ein gelungener Abend.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Endlich die Uhren vom Service zurück. Der Arm fühlte sich immer so komisch leicht an.


----------



## taks (19. April 2016)

Die Bhut Jolokia sind gekeimt


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Cool. Die sind 1-2 Mal im Jahr ein Muss.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

Das das Gewächshaus aus Holz was ich gerade baue, hoffentlich bald fertig wird. Sowas mach ich nie wieder. Arsch voll arbeit, alter .....


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Dank Routerupdate flutscht das Internet wieder.
Zuvor zig Stunden mit der Fehlerbehebung verschwendet...


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2016)

Das ich morgen nen kurzen Tage habe [emoji106]


----------



## joraku (22. April 2016)

Ich habe mir für Project Cars mal das richtige Eingabegerät gegönnt. 
Das Logitech Driving Force GT ist zwar alt, aber immer noch klasse. Mein erstes Lenkrad / Pedal. Echt cool wie gut man damit Autos aus der Cockpit-Perspektive steuern kann, da kommt kein Gamepad mit.


----------



## taks (22. April 2016)

Hier lässt es sich gleich viel besser Arbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2016)

Ich glaub es hackt ...    haben die gerade für alle Kunden den Cloud Speicher auf 1/6  reduziert ?!  

Vor kurzem hieß es doch sogar noch  "unbeschränkter Speicherplatz für alle"  ?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dafür ist nun schon Werbung direkt ins Betriebssystem eingebaut worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seit Windows 10  wird mir Windows als mobiles Betriebssystem immer unsympathischer, auch wenn es nun fancy aussieht. Aber funktionell geht es echt bergab.


----------



## taks (23. April 2016)

Hast du nicht die Quartalsergebnisse gesehen? Sie müssen sparen


----------



## Red-Hood (23. April 2016)

Bei Obi eine Mausefalle getestet und das Teil auf den Fingernagel des Zeigefingers geknallt bekommen. Mir tun die Mäuschen ja schon etwas Leid, die das auf die Rübe bekommen. Angenehm is das nich.

on topic:
Portierung der Handynummer bald endlich abgeschlossen. Das war n Krampf.


----------



## taks (23. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Bei Obi eine Mausefalle getestet und das Teil auf den Fingernagel des Zeigefingers geknallt bekommen. Mir tun die Mäuschen ja schon etwas Leid, die das auf die Rübe bekommen. Angenehm is das nich.



Soll ihnen ja auch das Genick brechen.


So, hab heute aufgeräumt, geputzt, Wäsche gewschen, eingekauft und jetzt gönn ich mir ein Bierchen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Das ich jetzt endlich Feierabend hab und ab ins Wochenende kann.


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2016)

Nicht mehr lange zum Abendessen. Denn heute gibt es die Königin der norddeutschen Gerichte. Selbstgemachtes Labskaus 

Und als Koch lasse ich so manches Steak liegen für ein gutes Labskaus.


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2016)

Gleich geht es einen Burger essen der mit ein paar Bier runter gespült [emoji106]


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2016)

Dortmunds Mkhitaryan filetiert Stuttgart - kicker.de


----------



## Red-Hood (23. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Soll ihnen ja auch das Genick brechen.


Das is mir schon klar. 

Gleich gehts zu Aussie Pink Floyd nach Oberhausen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

Das so viele meines als defekt verkauften posten mit u.a. 3 GTX 470 (eine muss in den Ofen), einer GT610& einer GTX 550 ti laufen. Sehr, sehr günstig für 35 Euro.


----------



## taks (24. April 2016)

Das Obama soviel Unfug erzählen kann ohne rot an zu laufen


----------



## Red-Hood (24. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Das Obama soviel Unfug erzählen kann ohne rot an zu laufen


Psssst. Bitte nicht den Fokus vom populistischen Weltenzerstörer Trump ablenken!
Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass mit Obama alles besser wurde, wie auch mit Merkel, Erdogan, Hollande, Juncker, Kim Jong-un...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

Das das Forum offensichtlich immer mehr nach rechts Rückt. Da kann man immer sehr schön beobachten und auf das ganze Volk schließen.


----------



## Amon (24. April 2016)

Alles Nazis...

Mich freut gerade dass ich heute die vierte 12h Schicht hintereinander mache und morgen da noch eine 8h Schicht hinterher kommt. Und dann habe ich einen(!) Tag frei! Ich freu mir!

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das das Forum offensichtlich immer mehr nach rechts Rückt. Da kann man immer sehr schön beobachten und auf das ganze Volk schließen.


Wo zum Geier hast du das denn beobachtet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier hast du das denn beobachtet?


Das sieht man überall. Ist aber ein interessantes Phänomen.


----------



## DShadowK (25. April 2016)

Neue Wohnung - Check!


----------



## Red-Hood (25. April 2016)

Sind die bei sport1 behindert?
Die haben grad gefühlte 2 Minuten zu dritt gleichzeitig gesprochen.


----------



## DarfVadder (26. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Sind die bei sport1 behindert?
> Die haben grad gefühlte 2 Minuten zu dritt gleichzeitig gesprochen.



Wenn man das bei den Sportclips überhaupt sprechen nennen kann


----------



## Red-Hood (27. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Wenn man das bei den Sportclips überhaupt sprechen nennen kann


Naaa, schau ma auf die Uhrzeit. Da lief Fußbalgelaber.

So, ich habe Forged Alliance (Forever) gemeistert. Nu wird mit allen 4 Fraktionen ausgeteilt.
Cybran und Seraphim spielen sich mMn schwieriger als UEF und Aeon.
Glaube, ich habe jetzt aber auch die Nase voll und lass die Kiste wieder Staub fangen.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (28. April 2016)

Erfolgreich einen Raijintek Morpheus auf eine Sapphire R9 280x gepflanzt.


----------



## drebbin (28. April 2016)

Das mein 4790k gerade mit 4,9GHz stabil unter Luftkühlung durch Crysis 3  rennt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

Morgen nicht Arbeiten


----------



## LTB (29. April 2016)

Freitag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsd560ti (29. April 2016)

Bald die 2TB-Festplatte der Schulaccounts mit Speedtest-Datein gefüllt, 458GB to go


----------



## Captn (30. April 2016)

Erfolgreich das Panel meines Notebooks getauscht. Nie wieder WXGA .


----------



## Red-Hood (30. April 2016)

Neue Pokerrunde gefunden, aber nicht die Srtippokerrunde vom letzten Mal.


----------



## Jimiblu (30. April 2016)

Hab endlich (!!) nach 4 Monaten suche einen Proberaum für meine Band gefunden, sogar für umsonst. Einzige Bedingung: wir müssen Streichen, Farbe wird gestellt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

Windows 10 Update war sehr unproblematisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. April 2016)

MSI Taiwan  hat noch ein neues Gehäuse für meinen Laptop gefunden!


----------



## Red-Hood (1. Mai 2016)

Diese Nacht eine Ungarin kennengelernt. Das war interessant und erhellend zugleich.
Krass, dass jemand nach nur 2 Jahren besser deutsch spricht als viele Deutsche.
Wer will, der kann, werte Herren.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2016)

Jo, nettes Völkchen die Ungarn. Und deren Damen erst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jo, nettes Völkchen die Ungarn. Und deren Damen erst


Naja.... Da kennt man andres ^^


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Das Hummels wahrscheinlich zu Bayern wechselt!


----------



## Red-Hood (1. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jo, nettes Völkchen die Ungarn. Und deren Damen erst


Jupp, mit ihr konnte man sich besser unterhalten als mit den meisten deutschen Frauen nördlich von Bayern.
Sorry, das konnt ich mir auch oder gerade als Rheinländer aus NRW nicht verkneifen.


----------



## DarfVadder (3. Mai 2016)

Leicester ist Meister


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2016)

Morgen ist Feiertag


----------



## CEKAYS (4. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Morgen ist Feiertag


^THIS


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Kleine Gefühlserleichterung &  16ner.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2016)

FC Bayern scheitert erneut im Halbfinale - sportschau.de 



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Das Hummels wahrscheinlich zu Bayern wechselt!


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Mai 2016)

Ich verstehe das nicht. Selbst als Düsseldorfer fänd ich es traurig, wenn Köln im CL Halbfinale rausflöge.
Gut, Schadensfreude war noch nie so mein Gebiet.

on topic:
Geniales Wetter, Motorrad gewaschen und Kette gereinigt. Morgen werde ich dann fahren.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Selbst als Düsseldorfer fänd ich es traurig, wenn Köln im CL Halbfinale rausflöge.



Waaaaas, sofort raus! 





Naja, ich sollte besser nix sagen, ich bin Wahldüsseldorfer und studiere in Köln[emoji85] 

@Topic: nach einem Vorlesungsmarathon von heute morgen 8 bis jetzt gleich um halb 6 endlich an den Rhein grillen


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Mai 2016)

Vier Tage frei!!!


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Mai 2016)

Anfänger, ich habe seit gestern frei.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Mai 2016)

Mein Triple-120mm Kühler für Hirnschmalz und Anbauteile ist fertig. 

Man hört ihn zwar noch 1 Stockwerk tiefer, aber dafür pusten die teildefekten, neu gewuchteten Scythe 1900rpm auch gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

Endlich Wochenende und alles was Grünt kann mich bis Montag am Arsche lecken


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Bei ner Schlägerei  unangenehm zwischen die Beine bekommen, aber 2 Leute platt gemacht, die n Mädel belästigt haben... Darf ich mich freuen? Ich tus einfach ma. 

Absonsten: N Freund will mich mit seiner Cousine verkuppeln und ich fühl mich dabei komisch, obwohl ich sie mag.

Edit;
Ich glaub, ich kotz vorm schlafen ma ne runde


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (7. Mai 2016)

Traumhaftes Wetter und lauter leckere Früchte zum essen!


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2016)

Geiles Wetter, der Pool steht, aber Wasser wird leider nicht so richtig warm. Brauch ich noch ein paar Tage mehr Sonne 😉


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2016)

Heut war einfach ein super Tag.
Morgentraining, Friseur-Termin, Mittagessen bei Mama, den Garten auf Vordermann gebracht und jetzt gehts mit den Kollegen grillen.

Ich hoffe der Sommer bringt noch mehr solche Tage


----------



## joraku (7. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Sommer bringt noch mehr solche Tage



Genau das denke ich mir seit Donnerstag! Echt traumhaftes Wetter. Gestern mal so richtig gegrillt und draußen gesessen bis es dunkel war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Ok warm darf es meinetwegen sein aber bitte keine Hitze obwohl ich persönlich alles über 20°C schon nicht mehr haben muss


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Nie wieder vormariniertes Fleisch!
Man weiß es ja und trotzdem kauft man das Gammelfleisch wieder... Diesma wirds mir ne Lehre sein! 
Schöner Tag gewesen... bis eben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

> Schöner Tag gewesen... bis eben.


Irgendwelche Entgleisungen ?
Ich freue mich gleich auf die Furzmolle nachdem die Bettschwere einsetzt


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Mai 2016)

So, genug gebrutzelt für heute.
Eigentlich ganz gut, dass wir nicht immer solches Wetter haben. Sonne macht zwar glücklich, aber auch faul.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (8. Mai 2016)

Ich freue mich über das tolle,sonnige Wetter und den schönen Muttertag heute.


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2016)

Über das tolle Wetter allgemein


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Mai 2016)

Mittagsschule fällt aus.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Mai 2016)

Sonne und warmes Wetter, dazu noch Urlaub 

mfg


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (10. Mai 2016)

Super Wetter und morgen gehts mit dem Flieger in den Urlaub!


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Mai 2016)

Kakteen auf der Fensterbank im Gäste-WC. Wunderbar.
Wollte nach dem Toilettengang das Fenster öffnen und statt weiterzuschlafen darf ich mich nun über die Stacheln in der Hand freuen. 

Sorry, auf so behämmerte Ideen kommen nur Frauen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (11. Mai 2016)

Gleich geht der Flieger nach Edinburgh und heute Abend gibt es einen Whisky im Pub


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Mai 2016)

Schule heute 3,5 Stunden kürzer weil Sport ausfällt und 10m Verlege-Arbeit diese Zeit zu nutzen.


----------



## taks (11. Mai 2016)

Die Wettervorhersage 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2016)

Die Leistung meiner gebraucht gekauften Hitachi (20 Euro 1TB- 24 Power on und 114 Stunden)


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2016)

Nach drei Monaten Blut, Schweiß und Tränen ...  halte ich endlich ein Ersatz-Gehäuse für meinen Laptop in Händen! Vermutlich eins der letzten Ersatzteile die es auf der Welt noch gibt.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Mai 2016)

Deutschland spielt gegen Kanada gar kein schlechtes Eishockey! Gutes Spiel bisher.


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

Langes Wochenende und Grillen mit dem Freundeskreis (auch bei dem Sauwetter)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Mai 2016)

Endlich Ferien....


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

Pünktlich bevor der restliche Besuch zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter kommt, mache ich mich wieder aus dem Staub und kann den restlichen Tag genießen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Mai 2016)

Eben günstig meine Reihe an nackte Kanone ergänzt und jetzt lecker Mauldascha (nur echt von Bürger) braten, bissie aufräumen und dann hoffe ich darauf Hilfe beim Cyanogen Mod installieren zu bekommen vom tsd560ti


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2016)

Mit der Familie das lange Wochenende genießen


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (14. Mai 2016)

Exponentielles Wachstum ist einfach spitze


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Mai 2016)

Neues Rädle... Richtig cooles Teil


----------



## Red-Hood (14. Mai 2016)

FSV Mainz 05!


----------



## CSOger (14. Mai 2016)

Das der VFB runter geht und Werder oben bleibt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2016)

Android 6.0.1 aufm S3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Außentemperaturen wie in meinem Kühlschrank


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Außentemperaturen wie in meinem Kühlschrank


Jupp. Das ist echt cool!
Ich hasse es, wenn es in der Nacht nicht abkühlt. Anscheinend geht nur Tag und Nacht kalt oder Tag und Nacht warm. 

Ah, da ist noch etwas. Mit dem Boykott des diesjährigen ESC habe ich wohl alles richtig gemacht, wenn ich mir so die Reaktionen meiner Bekannten anschaue.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (16. Mai 2016)

Das der VFB Stuttgart abgestiegen ist


----------



## Jimiblu (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Android 6.0.1 aufm S3


Was wie? ich bin immer noch bei 4.3 [emoji85]
kriege irgendwie keine softwareaktualisierung...

edit: cyanogen?


----------



## MilfHunter69 (16. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Android 6.0.1 aufm S3



Läuft das stabil oder ist es noch sehr verbuggt???


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



MilfHunter69 schrieb:


> Läuft das stabil oder ist es noch sehr verbuggt???


Stabil, flüssig 
Meins braucht aber 1:20 zum booten. Das ist ein Nachteil. Zudem wird der Akku recht schnell leer genuckelt, aber ich habe zwei davon und zwei PowerBank. Ist aber keine gute, dauerhafte Lösung...
Die Costum Rom basiert auf Cyanogen Mod 13


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2016)

Auf meinem N5 läuft schon ewig wunderbar stabiles 6.0.1 :3


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Auf meinem N5 läuft schon ewig wunderbar stabiles 6.0.1 :3


Hässlichen Glühstrumpf, mein S3 ist aber deutlich älter und wurde mit 4.0.4 ausgeliefert...
@topic... Eben 4 Euro für ein funktionierendes Xilence Performance A 430 bezahlt


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2016)

Heute mal ein HK243 SAR geschossen (zivile Version des G36)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Heute mal ein HK243 SAR geschossen (zivile Version des G36)


Präzise wie eine Schrotflinte, oder? 
@Topic  eine weitere Supermarkt Steckdosenleiste gegen eine hochwertigere mit Überspannungsschutz getauscht... Jetzt muss nur noch eine getauscht werden dann sind nur noch gute Steckdosenleisten dauernd am Netz


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Präzise wie eine Schrotflinte, oder?


Da habe ich jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich, aber die Kugeln gingen schon ungefähr dahin, wo sie auch hin sollten  Andererseits war's nur ne 25m Kurzwaffenbahn. Spaß macht das allemal, wenn nur die Munition nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Softair oder richtiges Männerspielzeug?


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Softair oder richtiges Männerspielzeug?


.223 Remington, also mit Bums beim Drücken.

Um hier auch noch mal beim Topic zu bleiben: Es hat aufgehört zu regnen  Dafür wird's jetzt dunkel...


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Mai 2016)

Rechner-Umzug ins R4 und Einbau der 390 hat geklappt... natürlich kam ich mal wieder nicht drum rum, das System komplett neu aufzusetzen (ich habe DDU im Verdacht...), aber nun läufts endlich.
Zeit für n Gläschen Wein, das habe ich Experte *husthusthust* mir auch reichlich verdient


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich grad was finden würde was mich freut würde ich mich darüber freuen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Neues dazu gelernt 
Lüfter können das Brennen anfangen und 
Modulare Netzteile sind ananfällig für Rost ( Quelle PC-Experience Reviews : | Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R Netzteil)


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Mai 2016)

Ich freu mich, dass ich Nachtschicht hab. Fürs rumsitzen bezahlt werden ist schön[emoji4]


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Sprintduell gegen 2 Polizisten gewonnen. 
Keine Sorge, war harmlos, aber trotzdem extrem lustig.

Edit:
Und ja, die Vögel zwitschern immer noch um diese Uhrzeit! PARTYBIRDS...


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2016)

*Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Am Dienstag geht's nach New York City [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Gleich gehts zum Japantag.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Gleich gehts zum Japantag.



Der ist heute?  Mist, bin aktuell zu weit entfernt    Viel Spaß, trink ein Ueriges für mich mit!  

(ich vermisse gutes Bier ...  )


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der ist heute?  Mist, bin aktuell zu weit entfernt    Viel Spaß, trink ein Ueriges für mich mit!
> 
> (ich vermisse gutes Bier ...  )


Jupp. Danke, werde ich. 

Habe es auch erst diese Nacht erfahren.
Das Wetter ist dazu ziemlich cool, fast perfekt. Es ist warm und bewölkt mit leichten Briesen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Jupp. Danke, werde ich.
> 
> Habe es auch erst diese Nacht erfahren.
> Das Wetter ist dazu ziemlich cool, fast perfekt. Es ist warm und bewölkt mit leichten Briesen.



Mach mich nur noch neidischer ...    
Ist morgen auch noch was los?  Komme morgen sowieso durch Düsseldorf (leider mit dem Firmenwagen, also wieder kein Bier )


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mach mich nur noch neidischer ...
> Ist morgen auch noch was los?  Komme morgen sowieso durch Düsseldorf (leider mit dem Firmenwagen, also wieder kein Bier )


Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Jetzt duschen und dann in die u72.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Mai 2016)

Die ganzen Japantag heinis haben meinen Parkplatz zugeparkt. 
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede um nicht Einkaufen zu müssen


----------



## bingo88 (21. Mai 2016)

Habe heute meine Klasse A Amatuerfunkprüfung bestanden


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Super Bayern, Super Bayern, hey, hey. Und in 11 Minuten Feuerwerk. 


Wooohaaa. Heftig. Gänsehaut am ganzen Körper.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Mai 2016)

Gratz für Bayern. 

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2016)

Mich freut, dass ich jetzt endlich mal vernünftig ARK spielen konnte und dass die Temperaturen dabei ziemlich erfreulich waren! 75° Max-Temperatur bei der GPU (über Stunden), 65° Max-Temperatur bei der CPU. Und das bei der Stock-Konfiguration des R4. Hatte mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Mai 2016)

Schön günstigen Prepaid Tarif mit guten Konditionen gefunden!  Ist so gut wie gekauft


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

N Händler hat anscheinend mehrere Lieferungen vertauscht und weiß gar nicht, welche wo ist.
Per Nachnahme für insgesamt 400€ bestellt und dann ein ein Paket mit nicht einmal einem Zehntel des Wertes bekommen, ohne dass ich dafür zahlen musste.
Abgesehen davon stimmt der Inhalt nicht einmal mit dem Lieferschein überein.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich sehr, dass ich per Nachnahme bestellt habe, denn sonst würde ich mich grad sehr ärgern müssen. 
Das ist die erste Bestellung per Nachnahme überhaupt und dann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Lustiger Zufall.


----------



## joraku (24. Mai 2016)

Würzburger Kickers aufgestiegen in die 2. Bundesliga.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Würzburger Kickers aufgestiegen in die 2. Bundesliga.


Immer diese Franken   ^^
@Topic HTPC rennt wunderbar aber dummerweise limitiert Bei vielen Spielen der kleine E7400 die 550ti...was sicher auch an 1366*768 liegt (selbst per Downsampling will die Glotze nicht mehr hergeben)


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2016)

Morgen ist Feiertag


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (25. Mai 2016)

Bei uns nicht ... Aber egal, Nachmittag!


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2016)

4 Tage Wochenende!


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2016)

Schlüssel für neue Wohnung erhalten


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schlüssel für neue Wohnung erhalten



Noch 2 Tage, dann bin ich den Schlüssel für meine alte Wohnung endlich los


----------



## drebbin (25. Mai 2016)

Mein TridentX Ram macht den Spagat von 2400MHz mit 1,65V  zu  1600MHz mit 1,35V ohne zu murren mit und kann so für meinen 5775C direkt behalten werden


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2016)

Bald mit Arbeiten fertig (bin ja erst 13 Stunden dran), FCZürich steigt ab ^^, und war grad sowas von glücklich als die Datenbank wieder geantwortet hat. Dachte schon ich hab sie zerschossen ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Mai 2016)

Nächtliche Radtouren sind einfach am spaßigsten. Kaum Verkehr, niemand im Weg, es ist ruhig, die Luft ist wesentlich besser und man wird nicht abgelenkt.

Nur ne Katze sorgte dafür, dass ich fast ne Böschung runter bin. Natürlich bleibe ich in einer Kurve an einem Gefälle einfach mitten im Weg sitzen und schaue, ob der Radfahrer ausweichen kann...


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2016)

*30 Jahre *The Final Coundown 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (26. Mai 2016)

Das mein Monitor nicht 66Hz sondern nach nem patcher auch 70Hz statt 60Hz mitmacht


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2016)

Alle Möbel sind aufgebaut, morgen wird der rechner wieder angeschlossen und ordentlich gezockt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Mai 2016)

Das mein Asthma mich eben doch nicht gekillt hat (ein normaler Atemzug war so schwer wie nach nem 1km Sprint).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2016)

Die Performance meiner HD5570 1G3


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

Gleich wieder mit meinem Schweizer Gertel wieder an die Arbeit. Hacken macht Spaß.
Im nächsten Leben werde ich Holzfäller.


----------



## WindowsXP (29. Mai 2016)

OT:
Ich weiß zwar nicht was passiert ist, aber ausatmen hilft! (Kein Scherz)

Gestern Tanzball, war mein erster und war wirklich toll!


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

In einem Origins Booster "Jace, Vryns Prodigy" gezogen. Dafür bekomme ich min. 45€. Jetzt ab auf Ebay. 

edit: und in nem Innistrad Booster ist immerhin "Archangel Avacyn" drin.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2016)

Das "Märchen" geht weiter - BVB-U19 ist Meister


----------



## mardsis (30. Mai 2016)

Habe heute die letzte Lateinarbeit meines Lebens geschrieben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

Trotz fetter OtterBox Commuter Series Hülle passt mein USB OTG Stick grad noch so. 
Gefällt mir


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

Heute Arbeiten, morgen Schule und dann zwei Wochen Ferien 


_edit: _
Trotz über 200 Kunden kamen dieses Jahr erst 15 Bugs bei unserer Applikation zusammen. 
Da kann man die Ferien gleich noch mehr geniessen


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Trotz über 200 Kunden kamen dieses Jahr erst 15 Bugs bei unserer Applikation zusammen.



Euer Programm besteht also nur aus 15 Zeilen Code?   


Topic:

SONNE!


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Euer Programm besteht also nur aus 15 Zeilen Code?



350k Zeilen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2016)

Dass 
a)  Wikipedia Einträge so einfach zu editieren sind 
B)  meine teildefekte 470 im HTPC unter 60 Grad Celsius super die Wartezeit auf die funktionierende 460 überbrückt...... 
Über 63° gibt es Artefakte, ab 80° muss ich sie dann vermutlich noch mal in den Ofen schieben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

Das übliche, Wochenende was mir mit mehr Wind und weniger Celsiusgrade noch besser gefallen würde


----------



## taks (4. Juni 2016)

Dass mich mein Kumpel im Nachbardorf abgeholt hat, nachdem ich da meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hab. 
Wie ich dahin gekommen bin weiss ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2016)

Ferien sind einfach sensationell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Juni 2016)

Habe gerade meine neue *Nvidia GeForce GTX1080 FE* bekommen, mit WaKü Umbau auf "EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX - Acetal+Nickel" 
Heute Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit nach hause komme wird eingebaut, bis dahin darf sie es sich gemütlich machen und akklimatisieren 

Nachtrag:
Bereits eingebaut und getestet 
Die alte Karte auszubauen war zwar frickelig, da sich der Schlauch der von der CPU zur Grafikkarte kommt nicht leeren wollte, da musste ein Stunt beim Ausbau her, musste die Karte mit einem anhängenden Schlauch ausbauen und erst danach konnte ich entleeren, Fluch und Seegen so eine WaKü


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2016)

Meine 'Turtle Beach Impact 600'.
Gefällt mir fast besser als die 'Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. TE'


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (8. Juni 2016)

Mich freut, dass bei mir die 5 und die 6 Stunde Unterricht entfallen ist, da lobe ich mir G9


----------



## Gorgomir (8. Juni 2016)

Mich erfreut gerade der Klang meiner frischen neuen Gitarrensaiten, Ernie Ball 2221. ^^


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Juni 2016)

GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass bei mir die 5 und die 6 Stunde Unterricht entfallen ist, da lobe ich mir G9



Heute nur 4 Stunden anstatt 6 mit G8!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

Heute 3 Stunden Mittagspause trotz G8


----------



## isnicable (9. Juni 2016)

Heute in ein neues Büro Umgezogen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2016)

"On June 17th The Longest Journey Ends"
Dreamfall Chapters Book Five: REDUX — official teaser trailer - YouTube


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Für einen Bekannten gekauft, Und selbst mit Pushpins ist dieser überfordert


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2016)

Das meine GTX950 im Zweitrechner einen HDMI 2.0 Port hat 
Denn beim kauf habe ich nur darauf geachtet dass er den zu jener Zeit aktuellsten DP hatte, etwas Glück muss man auch haben denn anfangs wollte ich den Rechner gar nicht zusätzlich für den TV nutzen.
Da der Zweitrechner sukzessive auch als Medienplattform fungieren soll, spätestens beim nächsten TV Erwerb wird es besonders zum tragen kommen, bin ich besonders froh das ich damals nicht zum Amd Gegenstück gegriffen habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Dass meine GTX460 im Dritt PC (dem offenen HTPC) ihren Dienst so super verrichtet. 
Tolle Karte  sieht dazu noch super aus.


----------



## Gorgomir (11. Juni 2016)

Ich freue mich, dass ich zwei HHDs (1TB und 329 GB] für zusammen 45€ bekommen und die laufen super.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Ich bin froh, dass mein Zweit PC nach gerade einmal 4 Anläufen tatsächlich richtig läuft, nachdem er drei Wochen gestanden ist. Tolles Teil


----------



## koffeinjunkie (12. Juni 2016)

Gewächshaus fertig gebahut (25qm) 

das meiste an PC Hardware verkauft 

mit alter Firma abgeschlossen 

Holzlager errichtet, Gartenhaus gestrichen, Wasserreservoir erneuert. 

Und jetzt noch ein Urlaub wäre gut und ein neuer Job im Anschluß!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juni 2016)

Destiny mal wieder, wollte nur mal eben kurz reinspielen aber irgendwas an dem Spiel lässt mich dann nicht wieder los.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Das der PC sogar richtig läuft

Edit: dass ich das Endergebnis des Spieles heut abend nicht mal googeln muss, da die Nachbarn genug geschrien haben.  Dafür sind die gut.


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Juni 2016)

DOOM!  Habe nach einem 16 Stunden Downloadmaraton endlich zocken können. Bestes Game ever! Bye baye, Reallife.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass mein Zweit PC nach gerade einmal 4 Anläufen tatsächlich richtig läuft, nachdem er drei Wochen gestanden ist. Tolles Teil



Meinen alten 486er nach 6 Jahren im Keller wieder angeworfen. Lief beim ersten Versuch schon an, Win 3.11 lädt schnell wie sau (da muss sich sogar Win10 auf einer SSD im Quadcore-Rechner geschlagen geben ).


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Juni 2016)

Windows 3.11 war mein erstes Windows, damals auf einem 66 Mhz Rechner. Commander Keen, Monster Bash und Dyna Blaster waren meine ersten Spiele. WAr ne geile Zeit.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Meinen alten 486er nach 6 Jahren im Keller wieder angeworfen. Lief beim ersten Versuch schon an, Win 3.11 lädt schnell wie sau (da muss sich sogar Win10 auf einer SSD im Quadcore-Rechner geschlagen geben ).


Das war ja Ironie XD


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2016)

Meine neuen Lautsprecher nehme ich ende Juni oder Anfangs Juli in Empfang.
Focal 927 Be Anniversary Edition. Sind aber auch nicht gerade billig, aber für das einmalige Angebot, das kann ich nicht ausschlagen.


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2016)

Ich baue gleich meine RMA-GTX970 ein. Endlich.


----------



## volvo242 (17. Juni 2016)

HDD gereinigt, 613 von 714GB Frei


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2016)

Zum Glück hat man 10m hohe Rheindämme, 5m sind schon gefüllt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (17. Juni 2016)

Wochenende!
Also so richtig, ohne irgendwelche Projekte. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermaßen gut.


----------



## volvo242 (17. Juni 2016)

Yay wieder Gewitter,
im nächsten Leben möchte ich auch eine Pflanze sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Juni 2016)

40 Minuten Fußweg hinter mich gebracht, endlich daheim 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2016)

Grade aufgewacht und gleich geht's zu den Pferden. Zwar nicht meine eigenen aber ich mag sie.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

Mich freut, dass ich der coolste hier bin!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Grade aufgewacht und gleich geht's zu den Pferden. Zwar nicht meine eigenen aber ich mag sie.


Ich mag auch Lasagne 
@t gutes Wetter und Mathe KA ne 1-2 
Und dazu lädt  mein S3 mit dem neuen Ladegerät problemlos...


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juni 2016)

Gerade auf der Webseite meines Reiseveranstalters gesehen, dass meine dort gebuchte Gruppen-Rundreise für den Herbst die Mindestteilnehmerzahl erreicht hat


----------



## Kusanar (21. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mit dem Motorrad zur Arbeit und genau nach dem abfahren fängts an wie aus Kübeln zu regnen



Und das freut dich? 

Wieder halbwegs Gesund nachdem ich gestern total ausgeknockt war und zu Hause bleiben musste


----------



## volvo242 (22. Juni 2016)

Über manch Firmen lachen,
Anbieter X (neue DSLAM) rieß vor 8 Wochen die Straße auf.

Der Stromanbieter nutze die Chance und ließ gleich seine Leitungen kontrollieren.


Jetzt kommt Anbieter Z (Kabel) und lässt die Straße erneut für ihren Ausbau aufreißen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juni 2016)

gerade auf Youtube gelesen:

"alienware is the apple of pc's" 

Ich kringel mich vor Lachen, wie dumm ist das denn?!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

In welchem Bezug?


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2016)

Irland gewinnt


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Irland gewinnt


Jo, da bin ich auch so richtig happy drüber.
Die Boys In Green zum ersten mal in der KO Runde.

[emoji172]


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

Wir haben Juni, bis jetzt gab es recht häufig Regen,
Und morgen(heute) aufeinmal 36-39°C

Ich (und mein PC) freuen uns schon, dann wird die Wohnung endlich wieder zur Sauna


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2016)

Gleich beginnt der Steam Summer Sale!


----------



## Gorgomir (23. Juni 2016)

Naja, ohne die Blitz und Tagesangebote, ist es irgendwie nicht dasselbe. Aber wie immer, werde ich dennoch mal rein schauen.


----------



## _maxe (23. Juni 2016)

Bin grad zum letzen mal meinen Text durchgegangen für meine morgige Präsentation die ich für meine Abschlussprüfung halten muss. Es ist zwar noch nicht rum aber ich freu mich trotzdem schon drauf endlich mal das Wochenende wieder durch zu zocken ohne was im Hinterkopf zu haben


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Viel Glück für die Prüfung. [emoji4]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Viel Glück für die Prüfung. [emoji4]


Da schließ ich mich an. 
In 1 ¾ muss ich auch die Präsentationsprüfung halten


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Auch dir viel Glück. :p


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2016)

Heute frei zum lernen. 
Zuhause ~23°, Büro ~30°C


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Juni 2016)

Ein Sieg der Freiheit. Ein Sieg des Volkes.

Danke, werte Freunde aus GB, die ihr euch eure Souveränität zurückholen wollt.

Heute ist der erste freudige Tag seit langer Zeit.
Danke, danke, danke!
Schalom.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2016)

Das ich heute Morgen mit dem Rad zu Arbeit bin und ich mir in weiser Voraussicht Flipflops und kurz Hose eingepackt habe. Jetzt herrschen wieder tropische Temperaturen.



> Bin grad zum letzen mal meinen Text durchgegangen für meine morgige Präsentation die ich für meine Abschlussprüfung halten muss. Es ist zwar noch nicht rum aber ich freu mich trotzdem schon drauf endlich mal das Wochenende wieder durch zu zocken ohne was im Hinterkopf zu haben



Den Herren mit den anstehenden Prüfungen ein fettes Daumendrücken!!!

Habe den Betriebswirt dieses Jahr auch durchbekommen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Juni 2016)

Das die Briten endlich raus sind, da befeuert deren innerliche Spaltung noch mehr, Freiheit für Schottland !


----------



## Gothic1806 (24. Juni 2016)

Hab von Evga durch die RMA meine kaputte Gtx 570 ersetzt bekommen nu hab ich eine Gtx 970 und noch 5 Jahre Garantie 😊


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Juni 2016)

Grad Klausur geschrieben und ein recht gutes Gefühl, obwohl ich im Vorfeld dachte das wird nix. Wochenende!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juni 2016)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Hab von Evga durch die RMA meine kaputte Gtx 570 ersetzt bekommen nu hab ich eine Gtx 970 und noch 5 Jahre Garantie 😊


Alter Falter... Wow o. O
Dass ich doch vorne an den Stadtbahnhof gelaufen bin und somit noch nen Sitzplatz im Bus bekommen hab als wenn ich am Hafenbahnhof eingestiegen wäre.


----------



## robbe (25. Juni 2016)

Habe endlich so langsam mein Fernweh überwunden, welches mich seit dem Malediven Urlaub letzten Monat fertig gemacht hat und freue mich auf den baldigen Sommerurlaub.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juni 2016)

1. Immer noch Brexit. Scheint, als wären noch nicht alle Europäer verblödet. God save the queen.
2. Wenn Trump Präsident wird, werd ich mich ne Woche lang besaufen.
3. Heute Nacht zum zweiten mal den Punchinball-Rekord in der Kneipe geknackt, nachdem mich jemand überboten hatte. Voll dreist!


----------



## JDMartti (26. Juni 2016)

Obwohl die Graka von meinem Hauptpc am Arsch ist, macht es mir grade Spaß an einem 10 Jahre alten Büropc (Thinkcentre M57P) Rumzutüfteln  Habe vor mir noch einen zweiten DDR2 Riegel und eine GT630 oder 730 zu holen und das Ding in eine kleine Steammachine zu verwandeln. Der PC hat mir nur 20 Euro gekostet und die Upgrades würde ich auf eBay mit Glück für 20-30 Euro bekommen^^

Edit: http://i.imgur.com/NepzuFN.jpg keine worte


----------



## _maxe (26. Juni 2016)

Danke an alle, lief super!

Freu mich drauf die nächste Woche frei zu haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Dass mein Fahrrad sich so gut aufm Bike Parcour schlägt, obwohl es nur ein Einsteiger Trekking Bike ist...
Bravo KTM


----------



## mardsis (27. Juni 2016)

Habe mal alle Kabel an meinem Schreibtisch neu und ordentlich verlegt und auch Kabelkanäle an die Wand gehauen und es sieht jetzt richtig toll ordentlich aus.


----------



## JDMartti (27. Juni 2016)

mardsis schrieb:


> Habe mal alle Kabel an meinem Schreibtisch neu und ordentlich verlegt und auch Kabelkanäle an die Wand gehauen und es sieht jetzt richtig toll ordentlich aus.


Bei mir läuft alles durch einen Schuhkarton, der an der Wand festgeklebt ist  Aber ja ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement macht ein Setup einfach gefühlt 10 mal besser


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

Gut gekocht! 
Erstaunlich dass ich so gut kochen kann


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2016)

Nach 10 Stunden im Büro sitzen eine Runde durch die Natur springen


----------



## Gothic1806 (27. Juni 2016)

Endlich Feierabend 😉


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2016)

Island


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Nach ner neuen Tinte läuft mein 13 Jahre alter Drucker wieder wie eine 1.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2016)

Ein herrliches Sommergewitter


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2016)

Schokolade mit Whisky Füllung XD


----------



## dsdenni (2. Juli 2016)

Gestern Warcraft im Kino gesehen und noch bis 1.08 frei


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juli 2016)

Mein Italien Trikot ist heute mit der Post gekommen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2016)

Lords of the Fallen zwei mal durchgespielt, einmal als Krieger (Schwert und Axt) und das zweite mal als reiner Magier (obwohl es keine reine Magier Klasse an sich gibt habe ich es geschafft, Magiehandschuh und den vier Zauber), tolles Spiel, vor allem mit den Patches.
Leicht war es nicht, aber ich habe durch das Spiel gelernt dass ein schwereres Spiel richtig Spaß machen kann, von der Diablo-klickerei bin ich offensichtlich hinausgewachsen  
Bin schon gespannt auf den zweiten Teil, hoffentlich versaut es der Publisher nicht, denn der Entwickler wurde ja gekündigt und es soll eine breitere Spielerschicht ansprechen, hmm, klingt erstmal nicht so dolle, aber warten wir doch ab.


----------



## drebbin (3. Juli 2016)

Italien ist besiegt!
Bravo Jungs und danke für 5 Jahre weniger Lebenserwartung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juli 2016)

Deutschland!!!


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2016)

Jetzt setz' ich einmal auf die dämlichen Italiener und jetzt verlieren die ausgerechnet gegen Deutschland.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt setz' ich einmal auf die dämlichen Italiener und jetzt verlieren die ausgerechnet gegen Deutschland.


 

Das erste EM-Spiel was ich gesehen hab und es war spannend


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2016)

Neuer und Hector beenden den Italien-Fluch


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (3. Juli 2016)

Morgen endlich wieder arbeiten


----------



## yogiii (4. Juli 2016)

Sommerferien <3


----------



## ACDSee (4. Juli 2016)

10 simultane Tasks auf einem i5? Kein Problem, Einstein@Home läuft auf IGPU, Grafikkarte und CPU gleichzeitig.


----------



## mardsis (5. Juli 2016)

Anstatt meines bestellten Wlan-Sticks im Wert von 6,90€ hat Amazon mir eine 64GB SanDisk Extreme MicroSD Karte geschickt (Neupreis 29,99€)


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Juli 2016)

Übe mit einer Freundin Walzer für eine Veranstaltung, auf die sie bald geht und so wie es ausschaut, hatte das zuschauende Meerschweinchen dabei nicht weniger Spaß als wir, so aufmerksam wie es uns mit neugieriger Miene folgte.
Nebenbei ganz vergessen, dass der Tanz so viel Spaß machen kann. In letzter Zeit generell zu wenig getanzt! Wichtige Feststellung.

Welch ein schöner Tag!


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück bald Feierabend, diese Datenbank treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn.
Wenn ich die Tabelle mit Truncate leeren will meldet er noch vorhandene FKs, einzeln löschen geht aber ohne Probleme


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2016)

Steuerbescheid von den mod. Raubrittern bekommen => Steuerrückzahlung die mir meinen Urlaub im Herbst finanziert


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück hab ich morgen Frei, die Arbeit macht mich diese Woche einfach fertig -.-


----------



## Icedaft (7. Juli 2016)

Nach einer durchwachten Nacht und morgendlicher dicker Backe wieder eine Zahnwurzel weniger. Bis Montag dann mit offenem Zahn rumrennen damit das unschöne Zeug ablaufen kann, toll...


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2016)

Fast N' Loud schauen und n kaltes Bierchen dazu


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. Juli 2016)

Das es am Montag mit meinem A1 schein Losgeht


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

Deutschland is raus, Vi Ve La France


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2016)

Endlich Feierabend mit #LaMannschaft


----------



## yogiii (8. Juli 2016)

Über meine beiden gebraucht angeschafften BenQ 3200PT


----------



## orca113 (9. Juli 2016)

Später gehts mit dem Fahrrad Richtung Rheinaue zum Rockaue Festival


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2016)

Sky zeigt Kerber - Williams gratis


----------



## orca113 (9. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Übe mit einer Freundin Walzer für eine Veranstaltung, auf die sie bald geht und so wie es ausschaut, hatte das zuschauende Meerschweinchen dabei nicht weniger Spaß als wir, so aufmerksam wie es uns mit neugieriger Miene folgte.
> Nebenbei ganz vergessen, dass der Tanz so viel Spaß machen kann. In letzter Zeit generell zu wenig getanzt! Wichtige Feststellung.
> 
> Welch ein schöner Tag!



Hammer[emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## dsdenni (9. Juli 2016)

Erstmal ne Woche auf Usedom chillen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juli 2016)

Nach zwei K.O. Tagen wieder fit. Aber es war immerhin lustig


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2016)

Endlich etwas gefunden, was halbwegs gegen diese ganzen Fliegen hier hilft ...   Fliegenklatsche für alles was sitzt, Feuerzeug und Deo gegen alles was nicht sitzt. 

Wirklich erwischt habe ich mit dem Kinder-Flammenwerfer zwar niemanden, aber selbst Fliegen haben ein paar grundlegende Fluchtinstinkte und verlassen endlich meine Wohnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2016)

Hermes ist ja auch wieder witzig:



> Ist eine Sendung nicht innerhalb von 20 Tagen (internationaler  Versand: 30 Tage) nach Abgabe oder Abholung beim Empfänger eingegangen,  muss von einem Verlust ausgegangen werden.
> Bitte nehmen Sie innerhalb einer Frist von drei Wochen ab Übergabe  an die Hermes Germany GmbH über unser Kontaktformular oder Brief Kontakt  mit unserem Kundenservice auf



Ein Verlust ist also alles was nicht in 20 Tagen ankommt, und man soll das innerhalb von drei Wochen nach Übergabe der Sendung an Hermes melden?  

Das bedeutet, es muss EXAKT am 21. Tag nach Übergabe der Sendung gemeldet werden?  

Unfassbar ...


----------



## volvo242 (11. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Endlich etwas gefunden, was halbwegs gegen diese ganzen Fliegen hier hilft ...   Fliegenklatsche für alles was sitzt, Feuerzeug und Deo gegen alles was nicht sitzt.
> .



Gegen Wespen hilft, wenn diese am Fenster sin,
Fensterputzmittel drauf sprühen


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

Dass mein Sky-Abo abgelaufen ist und, dass die Renovierung des Hauses Fortschritte macht


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Juli 2016)

Ganz schlimmer Tag heute... Habe durchgehend das Bedürfnis, alle Leute zu veräppeln und bisher funktionierte das relativ gut.
Alles aber recht harmlos. Wieso sind die Leute so extrem verkrampft?
Habt doch etwas Spaß und tanz mit mir übern Campus zu bayrisch angehauchtem Frenchcore. 

Haha, Bier!


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2016)

Mein Lumia 650 ist endlich da 

Gott ist das eine Schönheit ...  vor allem mit der neuen Rückseite im Holz-Style.


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag wird unsere Software beim Kunden in Betrieb genommen und wir sind Heute soweit fertig geworden damit 

Morgen noch ein paar Scripts für die Datenmigration schreiben und dann wirds hoffentlich wieder ein bisschen weniger anstrengend


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Donnerstag wird unsere Software beim Kunden in Betrieb genommen und wir sind Heute soweit fertig geworden damit
> 
> Morgen noch ein paar Scripts für die Datenmigration schreiben und dann wirds hoffentlich wieder ein bisschen weniger anstrengend



Diese Scripts werden garantiert total schief gehen und euch 3 Wochen Überstunden bescheren.  Irgendwas ist doch immer, wenn man ein neues System einführt!   


@topic:
Microsoft hat offenbar eine weitere DAU-Sicherung eingebaut: Updates sind nicht mehr installierbar wenn der Akku unter 40% Ladekapazität hat


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Diese Scripts werden garantiert total schief gehen und euch 3 Wochen Überstunden bescheren.  Irgendwas ist doch immer, wenn man ein neues System einführt!



Ne, sollte schon gehen, hatte die Daten schon während der Entwicklung, muss jetzt nurnoch die Produktiv-Daten da rein bringen ^^

Aber es macht mir ein bisschen Sorgen, dass beim Kunden das Ganze auf nem Terminalserver laufen soll.
Wir haben leider keinen zum testen


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ne, sollte schon gehen, hatte die Daten schon während der Entwicklung, muss jetzt nurnoch die Produktiv-Daten da rein bringen ^^
> 
> Aber es macht mir ein bisschen Sorgen, dass beim Kunden das Ganze auf nem Terminalserver laufen soll.
> Wir haben leider keinen zum testen



Na dann weiß ich schon wie das ausgeht  

Wir haben in der Firma vor ein paar Monaten von Internet Explorer 8 auf Internet Explorer 11 geupgraded (ich weiß, suuuuper modern).
EIGENTLICH hätte alles kompatibel sein sollen.
Resultat waren 800+  verschiedener Systeme die nicht richtig funktionierten   Die zuständige Abteilung hatte da eine Weile lang richtig Spaß dran. 

Ich hab noch mehr Beispiele, aber die kann ich leider nicht so öffentlich posten ...    aber solche Migrationsprojekte überschreiten die geplante Werte an Zeit und Budget gerne mal um ein vielfaches


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Juli 2016)

Wenn man merkt, dass man sich viel mehr freut, wenn sich jemand freut, den man sehr mag, erfreut mich das. 
Alles andere ist dann so extrem belanglos.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Juli 2016)

Das ich "gestern" meinen Abschluss geschafft hab und ab Heute 8 Wochen frei hab.


----------



## Kugelninja (13. Juli 2016)

Das ich bis Freitag frei habe und endlich und endlich mal wieder bis in den Morgen hinein zocken kann!


----------



## volvo242 (13. Juli 2016)

Gewitter und seltsames Zirpen aus der Steckdose in der Küche,
noch läuft alles 

(hängt ja immerhin an einer 30 euro Steckerleiste)


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mehr Beispiele, aber die kann ich leider nicht so öffentlich posten ...    aber solche Migrationsprojekte überschreiten die geplante Werte an Zeit und Budget gerne mal um ein vielfaches



Haha, ja. Zumindest der Zeitfaktor wird meist überschritten. 



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Das ich "gestern" meinen Abschluss geschafft hab und ab Heute 8 Wochen frei hab.



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in der freien Zeit! 

Ich habe am Montag wieder mit dem Joggen angefangen. Macht echt Spaß endlich mal wieder Sport zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2016)

Ich freue mich das das Wetter bei uns wieder gemäßigter ist. Sonntag war es ja bis 30 Grad warm. Das kann ich nicht ab.
Wenn es so 20-25 Grad sind mit etwas Wind kann ich das besser aushalten. Die nächsten 2 Wochen soll es wohl auch erstmal so bleiben. Wenn die Prognosen stimmen.
Aber der August kann noch sehr heiss werden. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich freue mich das das Wetter bei uns wieder gemäßigter ist.


Bei uns pisst es wieder wie verrückt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2016)

Hier hat es gestern Abend etwas geregnet. Ansonsten heiter bis wolkig. Im Wechsel. 

Edit: Wobei die Sonne heute recht viel zu sehen war.


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Na dann weiß ich schon wie das ausgeht


So, fertig gearbeitet für Heute 
Morgen hab ich zum Glück noch bis Mittags Zeit


----------



## Metalic (13. Juli 2016)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf morgen. Sehe meine Freundin wieder, schmeißen dann den Grill an und dann wird ein neues Rippchen Rezept ausprobiert. Das Fleisch ist eingelegt, der Cole Slow Salat wurde eben fix fertig gemacht und darf nun bis morgen Abend ziehen. Dazu ein paar Bier und dann noch eine Fahrradtour.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2016)

2 Tage noch Arbeiten und dann Urlaub


----------



## Red-Hood (14. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe aus wie Taras Bulba. 
Zwar trage ich statt Schnurrbart nen langen Kinnbart, aber das sollte ok sein.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück hab ich eine regelbare Heizung im Büro, draussen hat es kuschlige 14 Grad -.-


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

Endlich findet die Pokemon GO App ein GPS Signal!!!

Jetzt heißt es: Gonna Catch them all!!!


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2016)

Morgen noch arbeiten dann für zwei Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es: Gonna Catch them all!!!



Gonna catch 'em all wäre korrekt 


@topic
Das erste mal seit einer Woche wieder was Zuhause essen


----------



## der_yappi (14. Juli 2016)

Meine D7100 die ich im DSLR-Forum ergattert habe ist nun da.
Jetzt heißt es umgewöhnen von D90 auf D7100


----------



## thomju (14. Juli 2016)

Ich freue mich total auf meinen Urlaub in zwei Wochen. Endlich mal abschalten und etwas Sonne tanken. Das kann ich echt mal wieder gut gebrauchen, mein letzter richtiger Urlaub ist schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her.


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Gonna catch 'em all wäre korrekt
> 
> 
> @topic
> Das erste mal seit einer Woche wieder was Zuhause essen


Klugscheißer


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Klugscheißer



Immer wieder Gerne 


@topic
Nach drei Tagen hab ich endlich wieder meine Kontakte und Termin auf meinem Smartphone.
Jetzt ist nur noch das Problem, dass die Datenverbindung seit Gestern nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juli 2016)

Hausarbeit für die Uni grade fertig geschrieben, und per Email abgeschickt. Jetzt heißt es entspannen : D


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Juli 2016)

Ferien!


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Juli 2016)

Gleich wird gegrillt. Ich könnte 3 Rinder und 4 Schafe verschlingen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

Ab heute 2 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2016)

Heute frei und Seehasenmontag. Mal schauen wie viel ich Vertrag heut.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Seehasenmontag


Was fü ein Tier?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was fü ein Tier?


Der Seehas. 
@t mir geht es so gut...


----------



## dsdenni (18. Juli 2016)

Nurnoch 2 Wochen Ferien!!! :yeay: 
Ironie aus


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Nurnoch 2 Wochen Ferien!!! :yeay:
> Ironie aus



Ich habe noch 6 Wochen vor mir!!!:yeay:


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2016)

Ausflugstag... Und das ich gestern so billig weggekommen bin und trotzdem gut dabei war


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Juli 2016)

Heute Portfolio abgeben und Freitag Klausur, dann Semesterferien   

Und das Wetter ist heute der Hammer.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Juli 2016)

Haha, Bier!


----------



## Hardwell (19. Juli 2016)

Heute ist Dynamit Dienstag


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Juli 2016)

Ich kenne nur topless tuesday. 
Passt aber zum Wetter!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Haha, Bier!


Um "die" Uhrzeit?
Egal, habe mir vorhin auch 'n Kasten geholt.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Um "die" Uhrzeit?
> Egal, habe mir vorhin auch 'n Kasten geholt.


War ja nur eins.
Dann arbeiten, danach ein Bier und 2 Stunden Fußball und im Anschluss wieder 2 Bier. 

Klingt aber dramatischer als es ist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juli 2016)

Das ich nächste Woche endlich mit der Praxis beim Führerschein anfangen darf ^^


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2016)

Nachdem das Feierabend-Bier Gestern ein bisschen ausgeartet ist, bin ich langsam wieder fit


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

Heute geht es mir wieder etwas besser. Gestern war eine Katastrophe bei der Hitze. Habe Urlaub und wir waren auch schwimmen. Aber war total matschig im Kopf konnte mich nicht konzentrieren. Hatte sogar meinen Sparkassen PIN für die EC Karte vergessen. Heute ist er mir wieder eingefallen.
Sommer mit 20-25 Grad ist ok. Alles darüber fürn Arsch.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sommer mit 20-25 Grad ist ok. Alles darüber fürn Arsch.


Wenn der Wind ordentlich weht, dann gehts auch bei 30-35°. Ich finde nur die heißen Nächte schrecklich. Wünschte, ich wohnte in den Alpen auf nem Berg. 

Gleich gibts ne Radtour.


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wünschte, ich wohnte in den Alpen auf nem Berg.



Hier (In den Alpen) ist es auch nicht kühler 


@topic
Bald Feierabend


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wenn der Wind ordentlich weht, dann gehts auch bei 30-35°. Ich finde nur die heißen Nächte schrecklich. Wünschte, ich wohnte in den Alpen auf nem Berg.
> 
> Gleich gibts ne Radtour.


Jedem das seine. 
Zum Glück kühlt es hier Nachts noch gut ab. Heute Nacht waren es 18 Grad. Perfekt zum schlafen.
In der Wohnung bei uns ist es zum Glück auch auszuhalten. EG Wohnung. Tagsüber wird alles zu gemacht. Dadurch 22-24 Grad in der Wohnung wenn es draussen über 30 Grad ist.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jedem das seine.
> Zum Glück kühlt es hier Nachts noch gut ab. Heute Nacht waren es 18 Grad. Perfekt zum schlafen.
> In der Wohnung bei uns ist es zum Glück auch auszuhalten. EG Wohnung. Tagsüber wird alles zu gemacht. Dadurch 22-24 Grad in der Wohnung wenn es draussen über 30 Grad ist.


Ich habe grade 5 Minuten in der gut gekühlten (3°) Fleischabteilung im Großhandel mit kurzen Klamotten entspannt. So ein geniales Gefühl! 
Aus dem Laden raus und wieder tropisches Klima.


----------



## MrSonii (21. Juli 2016)

Vorlesungszeit ist vorbei


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2016)

Gerade in meinen Dateien hier im Forum wiedergefunden, und musste erneut lachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (22. Juli 2016)

Das Trump offiziell Presidentschaftskandidat geworden ist 

Trump 4 President


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2016)

HugoDasDschungeltier schrieb:


> Das Trump offiziell Presidentschaftskandidat geworden ist
> 
> Trump 4 President



Falscher Thread?



@T: Wieder gesund - also fast. Sommergrippe, ich habe dich überstanden!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

HugoDasDschungeltier schrieb:


> Das Trump offiziell Presidentschaftskandidat geworden ist
> 
> Trump 4 President



Morgen geht es in den Urlaub


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Juli 2016)

Dass das Übersetzen eines Tattoos in lateinischer Sprache das Interesse einer Frau wecken kann, von der ich eher erwartet habe, dass sie auf Typen steht, die ihren Bizeps anspannen, was übrigens die andere Option gewesen wäre.


----------



## dsdenni (24. Juli 2016)

Saufeeeen gewesen un happy jetze


----------



## JDMartti (24. Juli 2016)

o2 hat mich endlich den DSL-Vertrag kündigen lassen. Endlich nie wieder etwas mit diesen Betrügern zu tun zu haben, was ein herrliches Gefühl


----------



## -Ultima- (24. Juli 2016)

> Daran erkennen unsere Kunden Original-Rechnungen von Vodafone:
> 7.7 *Rechnungs-PDF* enthält Kundennummer und Rechnungsdatum.





> An diesen 3 Merkmalen erkennen unsere Kunden die aktuelle Spam-Mail:
> Die E-Mail enthält einen Link zu einem* PDF*.



Quelle: Vodafone


----------



## Gorgomir (24. Juli 2016)

Klingt für mich so, dass Vodafone selbst nur einen Link zum PDF in seine Mails packt und man diese erst nach dem öffnen als Original erkennen kann.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Juli 2016)

Ein Hoch auf das Treuhandsystem! Geld wird vorenthalten, bis der Empfänger den Erhalt bestätigt, was er dann aber nicht tut, weil er ja bekommen hat, was er wollte.
Manchmal kann man sich nur freuen, dass manche Menschen so sozial sind. Als wir noch jünger waren, besuchten ein Kumpel und ich diese Leute persönlich, um uns zu erkundigen, ob denn auch alles zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden ablief.


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2016)

Grad gesehen, dass den Deckel des DLAN-Adapters durch die Wärme fast geschmolzen ist, zumidest mal verformt 
Kann ich mir ein paar Schnellere besorgen


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2016)

Gerade mit einem Kumpel zusammen die Arena wieder zurück erobert


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte gerade anfangen Life is Strange zu zocken, was ich gestern gekauft habe. 
Da fiel mir auf, ich hab es noch gar nicht heruntergeladen! 

Doch dann die erleichternde Erleuchtung:  Ich hab ja mittlerweile VDSL ...  die 10GB sind in 25min heruntergeladen. 

Wahnsinn was für ein Fortschritt schnelles Internet darstellt.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade anfangen Life is Strange zu zocken, was ich gestern gekauft habe.
> Da fiel mir auf, ich hab es noch gar nicht heruntergeladen!
> 
> Doch dann die erleichternde Erleuchtung:  Ich hab ja mittlerweile VDSL ...  die 10GB sind in 25min heruntergeladen.
> ...


Das ist ja lustig. Habe grad die erste Episode durchgespielt. Während ich nach 3/4 noch dachte, dass ich den Rest nicht spielen möchte, bin ich nun anderer Meinung. 
Bin jetzt nicht überwältigt, aber doch neugierig oder gar gespannt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

Trotz mäßig verlaufenem Jahr 4 Zweier im Zeugnis und einen Schnitt von 3,07 
Geht doch  
Nur wähle ich Physik mit einer 5 ab


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Juli 2016)

Mitten in der Nacht Leute getroffen, mit denen wir früher auf dem Bolzer spielten. Das ist mehr als 10 Jahre her... Dann paar Bierchen zusammen getrunken und viel zu spät nach Hause. 
Samstag dann zum Fußball verabredet. Mal sehen, ob das etwas wird.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

Gestern Abend All-You-Can-Eat-Buffet vom BBQ-Smoker 
Am Ende des Abends hatte ich Probleme, vom Tisch hochzukommen


----------



## Deimos (29. Juli 2016)

Der epischste Poke-Stop aller Zeiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Der epischste Poke-Stop aller Zeiten.



Da kommt mir einfach das Lied in den Sinn ^^: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute war ein richtig gemütliches Feierabendbier


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2016)

Puh, nach längerem suchen und ein wenig Aufwand gibt mein HTPC wieder ein Bild aus. Nur sollte ich mir nun dringend einen S775 Boxed Kühler /äquivalent besorgen


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Juli 2016)

Mich freut, dass man wegen des Erwartens eines Einschreibens sich den Wecker viel zu früh stellt, obwohl man erst um 4:00 ins Bett ging, um dann morgens feststellen zu können, dass es nicht bei der Post dabei ist. 

Das Wetter ist heute aber ziemlich schön. Das ist ein Grund zur Freude.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2016)

Habs endlich geschafft die Aufgabenplanung von meinem Windows wieder ans laufen zu bekommen!

Insgesamt hab ich 36 kaputte Tasks vom Betriebssystem aussortiert, und 18 redundante Tasks von Programmen die nicht mehr auf dem Rechner installiert sind.

WTF Windows?!  Warum sind so viele Sachen kaputt?!


Ich hoffe jetzt nur mal dass da nichts allzu wichtiges bei ist ... aber was soll man machen, läuft ja eh nicht.  So können wenigstens alle funktionstüchtigen Tasks wieder ausgeführt werden.


----------



## taks (2. August 2016)

Es ist nicht möglich einen deutschsprachigen MSSQL-Server auf ein englischsprachiges Windows zu installieren. Yey ... 

Aber ein Tag weniger bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Red-Hood (3. August 2016)

Gutes Training, guter Tag.
Bemerkte die zusätzlichen Gewichte an den Beinen die Stunde gar nicht. Die Beine melden sich erst jetzt.
Nun gibts schönen Hähncheneintopf, der zur Hälfte aus Fleisch besteht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2016)

Bester Entwicklervorschlag heute: Wir haben Störausstrahlung im UKW Band? Die Frequenz von WDR2? Ach dann sollten wir mal schauen dass wir die auf WDR4 umlegen!


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bester Entwicklervorschlag heute: Wir haben Störausstrahlung im UKW Band? Die Frequenz von WDR2? Ach dann sollten wir mal schauen dass wir die auf WDR4 umlegen!



Oh gott, das könnte auch von unserer IT kommen


----------



## taks (5. August 2016)

21 User Online ^^


----------



## dsdenni (5. August 2016)

Das das Forum wieder läuft


----------



## taks (5. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das das Forum wieder läuft




Zumindest jetzt wieder ^^


----------



## Gothic1806 (5. August 2016)

Jo das freut einen zurecht ... Ein Desaster was da im Moment abgeht auf der Seite und im Forum .


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2016)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Jo das freut einen zurecht ... Ein Desaster was da im Moment abgeht auf der Seite und im Forum .


Ähm, das ist doch bei den Computec-Servern nichts neues.
Von allen Webseiten die ich kenne, haben die Computec-Seiten (insbesondere PCG/PCGH und GA) durch die Bank die häufigsten Ausfälle, furchbar.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. August 2016)

Es ist immer gut, wenn man das Handy direkt am ersten Tag bei einer neuen Bekanntschaft vergisst.
Dann bin ich halt bis Sonntag(?) mobil nicht erreichbar. Jetzt kommt das zweite Treffen doch früher, als mir nach war. 

Edit: Nächste Woche geht es ins Frankenland.


----------



## taks (5. August 2016)

Hab mein Smartphone vor ein paar Wochen zurückgesetzt und jetzt hält der Akku ewigs.
Aktuell seit 3 Tagen nicht geladen und es sind noch 33% übrig


----------



## Hardwell (6. August 2016)

Endlich Level 22 bei Pokemon go


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

die alte 87er Lulle geht noch


----------



## Red-Hood (7. August 2016)

Nach ca. 35 Minuten Radfahren hatte ich im Vorderreifen nen Platten und durfte knappe 20 Kilometer zu Fuß nach Hause laufen.
Resultat: Füße und Oberschenkel aufgeschürft, Blasen, blutende Zehen, Sonnenbrand und Schmerzen im nicht richtig verheilten Mittelfußbruchfuß.

Was mich freut? Ich bin nach 3h Laufen endlich wieder zu Hause.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2016)

Eine Radtour gemacht und nach den ca. 35km sehr postive Eindrücke mit den neuen Bremsbelägen, frisch eingestellter Bremsanlage und gut gefetteten Achsen er*fahren* können [emoji14]


----------



## taks (9. August 2016)

So, habe das Geld für den Las Vegas Ausflug nächsten Frühling zusammen


----------



## Red-Hood (10. August 2016)

Mein Opa muss sich nicht länger quälen.


----------



## XBurton (11. August 2016)

Ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis ich meinen Computer bekomme. Hab ihn auf die Arbeit meines Vaters bestellt wegen versandkostenfrei(Österreicher xD). Jetzt warte ich bis er am Dienstag wieder zurück ist und ich mein Baby endlich zusammenbauen kann ...
Paket ist bei ihm schon angekommen :3

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Samstags im Büro. Kein Telefon, niemand nervt, einfach super


----------



## Jimiblu (13. August 2016)

Endlich mein Geld von der Steuererklärung bekommen!


----------



## Red-Hood (13. August 2016)

Kurzausflug ins Frankenland genossen.
Heute bereits knappe 1000km gefahren.
>>> Jetz is Schlafenszeit. 

Und ja, in Bayern isses sehr viel schöner als hier (NRW). Nicht so verdreckt und identitätslos.
I mog des!


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2016)

Kamera macht wieder perfekte Bilder, hab allen Schmutz raus bekommen.

Gut, der Sucher hat gelitten. Da ist jetzt mehr Schmutz drin als vorher und ich glaube ich habe einen kleinen Kratzer rein gemacht ...    ist aber halb so schlimm wenn die Bilder selbst perfekt sauber sind.


----------



## magicbrownie (15. August 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Das es Morgen aufs Summerbreeze geht und dann bis Sonntag party hard angesagt ist  
Man freu ich mich auf Slayer


----------



## Red-Hood (15. August 2016)

Immer wieder schön, wenn Leute zu unfähig sind, die Kaufabwicklung bei Ebay abzuschließen oder sich die Daten darin zu merken, notieren, fotografieren, weil ein paar Klicks oder das Lesen einer Mail sie überfordert.
Man wartet eine Woche auf den Zahlungseingang und schreibt anschließend eine Erinnerungsnachricht.
Dann erst fällt dem Käufer ein, dass er nicht zahlen kann, weil er nicht an die benötigten Daten kam. Die Krönung ist die anschließende, negative Bewertung, obwohl man dem Käufer alles freundlich und sachlich erklärte. 

Darüber kann man sich doch nur freuen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2016)

Ich hatte vorgestern ein Firmware Update von meinen S3 gemacht. Hat mich gewundert das überhaupt noch eins kam. Naja, seitdem ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich gesenkt. Das war für mich der größte Kritikpunkt an dem Handy.  Komme jetzt fast 2 Tage hin.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2016)

Auf der Gamescom gewesen.

JEDEN getroffen den ich treffen wollte!

Und jetzt freut mich unendlich dass ich zuhause bin, ich bin richtig kaputt.


----------



## mardsis (19. August 2016)

Neues Handy ist da und ich habe es hinbekommen, meine Simkarte kleinzuschneiden ohne sie zu zerstören


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2016)

VS 2012 kompiliert OpenCV in 12 Threads in ein paar Minuten durch .


----------



## Captn (20. August 2016)

Nachdem bis eben noch eine Hornisse bei mir im Zimmer ihr Unwesen trieb, kann ich nun endlich beruhigt zu Bett gehen .


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2016)

Unser Stadtfest hat begonnen CANALETTO - Das Dresdner Stadtfest | 19. bis 21. August 2016


----------



## Hardwell (20. August 2016)

Wochenende und schönes Wetter.
Perfekt um noch den Spätsommer zu genießen


----------



## Red-Hood (20. August 2016)

Das alkoholfreie Radler von Franziskaner mit Holunderaroma kommt nachm Radfahren besser als n Malzbier. Richtig lecker.


----------



## volvo242 (20. August 2016)

GTX 660 wieder weiter verkauft,
mit 10 euro Gewinn^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. August 2016)

Das es ab nach Venedig für 2 1/2 Wochen geht und ich jetzt nen Grund hab mal meine 36 Stunden wach zu bleiben.


----------



## volvo242 (21. August 2016)

Venedig schön,
von Touristen überlaufen, recht teuer und von Tauben vollgekackt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. August 2016)

Nicht ganz Venedig, gegen über. Ist nicht so schlimm da.

Aber als gebürdiger Sizilianer ist mir das eh wurscht.

Freu mich also dennoch drauf ^^


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2016)

Dann sag doch Mestre 
@Topic: Ebenfalls 2 Wochen bis Urlaub


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nach ca. 35 Minuten Radfahren hatte ich im Vorderreifen nen Platten und durfte knappe 20 Kilometer zu Fuß nach Hause laufen.
> Resultat: Füße und Oberschenkel aufgeschürft, Blasen, blutende Zehen, Sonnenbrand und Schmerzen im nicht richtig verheilten Mittelfußbruchfuß.
> 
> Was mich freut? Ich bin nach 3h Laufen endlich wieder zu Hause.



Deshalb habe ich immer: Flickzeug, Schlauch, Luftpumpe und Werkzeug mit... und ein Handy natürlich.

Mich freut das mein Kater langsam vergeht


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

8 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

Höre grad die originalen Radiotehnika S-150 meines Vaters probe. Bin erstaunt und habe durchgehend Gänsehaut.

Selten solch ein klares Schlagzeugspiel gehört. Die Tieftöner stecken übrgens selbst moderne, wesentlich teurere Boxen in die Tasche.
Selbst bei großer Lautstärke richtig sauber und klar, wobei die Hochtöner und Mitteltöner nicht ganz auf dem Niveau der Tieftöner sind.

Nach Faith No More, Mnemic und einer Thunderdome ist jetzt Carl Orffs Carmina Burana dran.
Zum Abschluss dann bisschen Trash in Form von Aguileras erstem Album. 

Da wurden in der Sowjetunion mehr als konkurrenzfähige Produkte hergestellt. Wer hätte das gedacht? 

Edit: Übrigens hört man ihn manchen Stücken Töne oder Elemente, die mir vorher noch gar nicht aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

Was zum Geier?
Eine Spinne hat es hier auf der Wiese grad zunächst unbemerkt geschafft, ein Spinnennetz zwischen meinem Handy, Bein und Arm zu weben.


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

Sonnig und gut gelaunt,
geh in de Keller denk mir ach da hat sich wieder eine Spinne am Nacken niedergelassen,
greif hin, Stich, schmerz, war doch eine Wespe.



Edit:
Neues Blackberry Q5 für 60 euro inkl. Versand gekauft,
leider in Pink aber die Spraydose für 3 euro wirds richten.

Also ein neues Q5 für 63 euro.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

Radtour hinter mir und nicht dehydriert. Ich sehe allerdings aus, als käme ich grad ausm Schwimmbecken. Die Sonnenmilch ist zu 90% mit Schweiß vermengt.
Jetzt n kühles Radler. Das Paradies gibts auch ohne Einladung von Pierre Vogelkopf.


----------



## volvo242 (26. August 2016)

*Sabber* Wein gekauft




Gestern war ich doch ein wenig zu ......, 
nach 8 ColaRum und 2 Flaschen Wein.


----------



## Doggycat (28. August 2016)

Meine Inno3D GeForce GTX 1060 iChill X3 mit 1080 Ekwb block  und meine neue ssd  eine mx300 mit 750gb
Hoffe das paket kommt am montag


----------



## Red-Hood (28. August 2016)

In der Nacht einen Kurden, einen Albaner und einen Ghanaer kennen gelernt. War cool und ziemlich interessant.

Endlich neue Leute zum Fußball spielen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2016)

Die netten Abende / Nächte mit meiner wohl besten Freundin


----------



## Captn (30. August 2016)

Renovierung fing heute gut an. Der Teppich ist fast komplett draußen. Morgen kommt der Rest dran und am Donnerstag dürfen die Wände dran glauben ^^.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2016)

Endlich offiziell das Update auf Android 6 bekommen


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2016)

Das ich seid drei Tagen keine Herzstolperer mehr hatte oder nur noch ganz kleine... Ärzte sagen Herz gesund alles gecheckt aber seit fast 8 Monaten sehr sehr unangenehme Aussetzer und "Stolpern" des Herzens. Geht anscheinend wieder bergauf. Wahrscheinlich Kopfsache.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

Abends oder nachts riecht die Natur viel angenehmer. Weiß nicht, ob meine Nase sonst zu ist, aber das waren grad so viele schöne und frische Duftnoten während der Radtour, dass ich vor lauter Faszination fast angehalten hätte. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Das ich seid drei Tagen keine Herzstolperer mehr hatte oder nur noch ganz kleine... Ärzte sagen Herz gesund alles gecheckt aber seit fast 8 Monaten sehr sehr unangenehme Aussetzer und "Stolpern" des Herzens. Geht anscheinend wieder bergauf. Wahrscheinlich Kopfsache.


Manchmal kommt das bei mir auch vor, aber meistens in Stresssituationen. Eventuell mal gezielt entspannen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2016)

Meinem Körper geht es wieder besser. Kaum ist der Stress vorbei, sind Zahnfleisch, Verdauung und Gelenke kaum ein Problem. 
Das ist doch schön.


----------



## taks (31. August 2016)

Im September gibts ne Geschäftsreise nach Montenegro


----------



## Aldrearic (31. August 2016)

Final Audio Sonorous 6 + Shure Pads. Was für ein Klang. 
Nur noch besser beim Kollegen an seiner Anlage, oder sein Audeze mit Alcantaras.


----------



## taks (6. September 2016)

Fast so gut wie Weihnachten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (6. September 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Nach etlichen Wochen endlich mal zeitig Feierabend .


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2016)

Hab gerade die dritte Episode von Life is Strange durch und ... the    feels-train has arrived.   

Um aufs Thema zu kommen, es freut mich ein so gutes Spiel gefunden zu haben, oft passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## mardsis (8. September 2016)

Meine GTX 280 ist da und ich habe eine Menge Spaß dabei, die Lautstärke und die Temperatur sind einfach extrem unterhaltsam, GPU Temp von 87° und aus dem Luftauslass hinten kommt Luft mit ner Temperatur von knapp 55°C... Ich glaube am Wochenende probiere ich mal ein Ei darauf zu braten


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

Morgen 11.15 Uhr Flieger nach Malle[emoji482][emoji106]


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2016)

Morgen nur Schule bis 12:50!!


----------



## Red-Hood (14. September 2016)

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als Nächte, in denen die Temperatur nicht uner 20° fällt.
Wozu auch schlafen? Schwitzen is viel angenehmer.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2016)

Ab Freitag wird es endlich wieder kühler!
Ich hoffe mal das dieser Scheiss Sommer dann endlich vorbei ist. Ich habe nichts gegen Sonnenschein und Wärme, nur Extreme mag ich nicht.


----------



## taks (15. September 2016)

Morgen die letzte Prüfung fürs Semester, dann ist zum Glück wieder für n paar Monate Ruhe.
Dafür gehts am Sonntag gleich auf ne einwöchige Geschäftsreise.  Ich will aber einfach faul vor dem PC sitzen und spielen


----------



## Red-Hood (15. September 2016)

Kreditkartenabrechnung liegt diesen Monat bei knappen 25€. Das macht mir Freude.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Kreditkartenabrechnung liegt diesen Monat bei knappen 25€. Das macht mir Freude.



Das gibt meine Frau nur für Haarspray aus 

B2T :  Heute neues Auto bestellt, bekomme ich aber erst im 04/2017


----------



## Red-Hood (16. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das gibt meine Frau nur für Haarspray aus
> 
> B2T :  Heute neues Auto bestellt, bekomme ich aber erst im 04/2017


Was für ein Auto wird es denn? 

on topic:
Habe endlich die Außenspiegelspinne auf der linken Seite erwischt und im Busch abgesetzt. Jetzt muss ich noch die auf der anderen Seite bekommen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. September 2016)

Mich freuts grade total, dass sich das Wetter endlich wieder in richtung angenehme Temperaturen bewegt und dass ich bald Smartphone technisch wieder modern unterwegs bin


----------



## Red-Hood (19. September 2016)

Nun darf ich 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife von Unity-Media hängen... gibt doch nichts, was mehr Spaß macht. 
Wenigstens kann ich meinen Tanz währenddessen ausführen, den ich mir zur Wartemusik ausgedacht habe!


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2016)

Morgen frei und die 1060 Jetstream ist ein Traum!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2016)

Es gibt endlich Cyanogen Mod 14 für meinen Uraltknochen GT-I9505


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2016)

Nachher eine Runde C&C: Red Alert (1) Online mit Kumpels. Retro-Freude! Früher auf der LAN, heute über's Internet quer durch Europa. Wahnsinn, dieser Fortschritt!

Bin nur noch unschlüssig, was für Knabberkram und Softdrink ich mir kaufen soll


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2016)

Arbeitsvertrag für neue Stelle unterschrieben und richtig Bock drauf!


----------



## taks (27. September 2016)

Mobiltelefon Abo wurde kostenlos von 1GB auf 3GB Datenvolumen aufgestockt


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

Muskelfaserriss in der linken Wade.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. September 2016)

Darüber das KabelDeutschland (Vodafone) seit ein paar Tagen mal keine Störungen hat.


----------



## Captn (27. September 2016)

Schönes angenehmes Wetter heute.


----------



## dsdenni (27. September 2016)

Bald verlängertes Weekend )


----------



## taks (28. September 2016)

Bier, Döner, DMAX


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

Das ich bald Urlaub habe


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2016)

Bayern muss sich Atlético geschlagen geben


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2016)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Atletico - Bayern: Munchner unterliegen Madrid im Champions-League-Duell - Champions League 2016-2017 - Fussball - Eurosport Deutschland


Warum hab' ich damit gerechnet, dass hier genau so ein Post kommt?


----------



## MrSonii (28. September 2016)

GTX 1080 bestellt, hoffentlich kein Spulenfiepen


----------



## Red-Hood (28. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum hab' ich damit gerechnet, dass hier genau so ein Post kommt?


Passiert, wenn man das Unentschieden gegen Real nicht verkraftet! 

on topic:
Nur noch ein Geburtstag dieses Jahr. Dann endlich Pause.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nur noch ein Geburtstag dieses Jahr. Dann endlich Pause.



Ich hab so oder so nur einen Geburtstag im Jahr 
@t ich schreibe pro Tag nur jeweils eine Klausur


----------



## Red-Hood (30. September 2016)

Vergisst man einmal Vibration über die Nacht am Handy auszuschalten, wird man um 4:15 zugetextet und geweckt. Hörte sich an, als fällt einem der halbe Schrank aufn Kopp. 

Egal, Wochenende!


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2016)

Das Geheimnis nennt sich Flugmodus


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2016)

SlightlyMad hat schon wieder Geld für Cars abgedrückt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2016)

Xiomi Redmi Note 2 Prime mit Schmetterlingshülle, 32GB SD und Zubehör 
Er ist wieder da @DVD 
Einen Mister Toms 
Nebst einem Vöslauer Zitrone und einem Cappuccino


----------



## Red-Hood (30. September 2016)

Date später ne Dame, die ich von Soundcloud kenne. Bin aufgeregter als ich vor den Examensprüfungen war. 
Das Gefühl  hatte ich ewig nicht. Wenigstens hat sie den gleichen Musikgeschmack. We're hardcore to the bone!


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Date später ne Dame, die ich von Soundcloud kenne.


DAS habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört, wie zum Geier kann man sich denn über Soundcloud kennenlernen?!   

Aber viel Spaß


----------



## Red-Hood (1. Oktober 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> DAS habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört, wie zum Geier kann man sich denn über Soundcloud kennenlernen?!
> 
> Aber viel Spaß


Vielen Dank, war vielversprechend und ist spät geworden. 

Sie fragte nach dem Titel und Interpreten an einer Stelle in einem Mix. Ich antwortete ihr nur, weil sie auf dem Profilbild hübsch aussah.
Texteten dann übers Nachrichtensystem und tauschten Nummern... tada. Soundcloud, die Partnerbörse.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hardcore? Ein Hardtekke Fan? <3

Das es heute Abend mal wieder aufn TS geht und ich endlich 200k hab :3


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Oktober 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Hardcore? Ein Hardtekke Fan? <3


Hardcore, Industrial, Gabber, Frenchcore, Speedcore, Hardstyle, Hardhouse... aber hauptsächlich Hardcore. 

On topic:
Montag frei. Als wäre heut Samstag. So geil!


----------



## ebastler (2. Oktober 2016)

Coolen Flugtag hinter mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Coolen Flugtag hinter mir
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161002/6711200357bc72f4c0259c4b0a33be83.jpg



was ist das für eine drohne?
bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Jimiblu (3. Oktober 2016)

Nach 2 Wochen durcharbeiten hab ich in ca. 3 Std Feierabend. Dann hab ich endlich 5 Tage frei


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2016)

Anscheinend hab ich doch nicht komplett verlernt Rennspiele zu fahren. Nur die Trigger des Torid Gamepads sind miserable. Mit dem guten alten, leider verkabelten, XB360 kann man plötzlich mit Gefühl Gas geben statt an/aus.


----------



## Krfx (5. Oktober 2016)

Die neuen AMD 7th gen APUs

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

Nach gefühlten 5 Minuten endlich das Türschloss aufbekommen. 

Komisch, dass auf den Sommer direkt der Winter folgt. Ich konnte meine Finger tatsächlich kaum bewegen und habe den Schlüssel am Ende mit dem Mund ins Schloss stecken müssen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich freu mich auf das befreiende Gefühl, dass nach meinem kommenden Stuhlgang, den ich gleich durchführen werde, einsetzen wird.


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2016)

Hab im Büro die Kaffeemaschine entkalkt. Jetzt schmeckt der Kaffee wieder viel besser


----------



## ebastler (6. Oktober 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> was ist das für eine drohne?
> bist du damit zufrieden?


Eigenbau und jepp, sehr sogar!


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

Die letzten Erdbeeren, Tomaten und und Peperoni aus eigenem Anbau gepflückt.
Erdbeeren haben gut geschmeckt, Peperoni sind auch okay, die Tomaten leider nicht.


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> die Tomaten leider nicht.



Schau dir für nächstes Jahr mal die Ochsenherztomaten an


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Schau dir für nächstes Jahr mal die Ochsenherztomaten an


Scheinen für den privaten Anbau eine feine Sache zu sein. Werde ich ausprobieren.
Habe noch eine, die reif geworden ist. Für die anderen war es einfach zu spät. Ist auch ne Fleischtomate.


----------



## S754 (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine neuen Tapedecks


----------



## OnionRings (9. Oktober 2016)

Sehr wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit, nächstes Jahr eine Lehre für Metallbau bzw. Konstruktionstechnik zu machen.

Mit über 25 schwierig was zu finden.


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Berge sind wieder weiss


----------



## Icedaft (10. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die Berge sind wieder weiss



Fotographische "Beweisse" bitte... 

Das ich am Freitag frei und somit eine kurze Woche habe.


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Fotographische "Beweisse" bitte...



Beweisse kannst du haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2016)

Hat da einer die Berge vor der Haustür, die ich vom Balkon sehe?
@t dieser Schultag ist endlich zu Ende. Halleluja


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Oktober 2016)

Kohlpudding is feddich


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2016)

Noch zwei Tage, dann gehts nach Nizza 




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hat da einer die Berge vor der Haustür, die ich vom Balkon sehe?



Wenn du nähe Walensee oder im Toggenburg wohnst, wäre das möglich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Beweisse kannst du haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch kein schnee. Da hat bloß irgend so ein DHL-flieger seine ladung an weißer farbe verloren. 

@Topic
Hab den montag besser als gedacht herum bekommen. Wieder ein tag näher an der rente. Wobei... eigentlich läuft die ja vor mir davon und wer weiß ob ich überhaupt noch eine bekomme.  So wie ich das sehe ist der topf ja vorher schon leer.


----------



## Ferix2x (10. Oktober 2016)

Dark Souls 1 für 5er auf Steam gekauft. Hatte schon lange darauf gewartet.

Mein 55 Zoll tv sieht fantastisch aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn du nähe Walensee oder im Toggenburg wohnst, wäre das möglich


Nein, ich wohne am Bodensee etwas hinter Friedrichshafen, sehe vom Balkon aber gut die österreichischen Berge und ein Teil der Schweizer... Hätte ja sein können 
@t heut morgen war es nicht so kalt


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein, ich wohne am Bodensee etwas hinter Friedrichshafen, sehe vom Balkon aber gut die österreichischen Berge und ein Teil der Schweizer... Hätte ja sein können
> @t heut morgen war es nicht so kalt


Ach, du kommst aus der Ecke? Da fahr ich 1-2 Mal im Monat durch ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2016)

Die IT hat endlich das Dienst-iPad fertig eingerichtet... Mal wieder neues Spielzeug


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2016)

Ferien


----------



## RawRob (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich freue mich auf das zweite Kind meiner Frau.


----------



## Rwk (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ich kein Tattoo habe...
Ugliest Tattoos - Regrettable Tattoos - funny tattoos - Cheezburger


----------



## drebbin (17. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liege gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen


----------



## mardsis (18. Oktober 2016)

Gerade 2 Freistunden gehabt und eine Menge Arbeit geschafft


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich musste eben über die Sinnlosigkeit automatisierter Emails lachen:
Ich war im Urlaub. 

-Die Gehaltsabrechnung kam in den super-sicheren Mail-Account
-dieser sendete eine automatisierte Mail an meine berufliche Mail-Adresse, dass ich Post im super-sicheren Mail-Account habe
-dieser antwortete mit der üblichen Abwesenheitsnotiz
-darauf antwortete der Mail-Server für den Info-Dienst des super-sicheren Mail-Accounts, dass er nur no-reply Mails versendet und man bitte nicht antworten solle
-darauf hat mein Mail-Account natürlich wieder mit einer Abwesenheits-Notiz reagiert 
- .,..


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. Oktober 2016)

Gerade meine Razer Deathadder 2013 (doppelklickproblem) durch eine Roccat Kone XTD Optical ersetzt.

ENDLICH ein würdiger und in allen belangen besserer Ersatz für meine alte MX518. Unfassbar, dass ich das noch erleben darf. 
Was die Haptik angeht grenzt die Maus an Perfektion.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Oktober 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Gerade meine Razer Deathadder 2013 (doppelklickproblem) durch eine Roccat Kone XTD Optical ersetzt.
> 
> ENDLICH ein würdiger und in allen belangen besserer Ersatz für meine alte MX518. Unfassbar, dass ich das noch erleben darf.
> Was die Haptik angeht grenzt die Maus an Perfektion.



Hab sie ebenfalls und war überrascht WIE GUT sie ist. 

Einen Nachteil hat sie aber:  Der Softlack wirkt nach einer Weile immer leicht schmutzig, und geht kaputt wenn man versucht ihn aggressiv zu schrubben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Oktober 2016)

Ne Verbindung Friedrichshafen - Emden mit nur 2 mal umsteigen bekommen (und da ne über ne Stunde Umsteigzeit) und gleich reserviert


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2016)

Es ist Freitag


----------



## dsdenni (21. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag


!!!
This


----------



## Gast20170724 (21. Oktober 2016)

Nächstes Wochenende ist wieder Wochenende!!!!!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Oktober 2016)

Morgen schön nen PC anderer Leute kaputt machen und dafür Geld bekommen


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Morgen schön nen PC anderer Leute kaputt machen und dafür Geld bekommen



Hacker im Auftrag des BND?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Oktober 2016)

Ne, Schrauber im CB und Luxx, da baue ich morgen und man will mich morgen mit 40€ entlohnen ^^
Okay, passt


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab grad frisch gewaschene 50€ in meiner Hose gefunden xD


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

Alles wird gut...


----------



## mardsis (25. Oktober 2016)

Am Freitag kommt der neue Schreibtisch  Endlich habe ich wieder richtig Platz und Möglichkeiten meine Kabel etwas ordentlicher zu führen. Außerdem sieht er tausend mal besser aus.


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2016)

Der anstrengende Teil der Woche ist geschafft und morgen kann ich mal ausschlafen.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Oktober 2016)

Mein neues 90*40cm Mousepad ist im Anflug. Endlich Platz.


----------



## Gorgomir (26. Oktober 2016)

Dass ich endlich einen 22" Monitor habe und das auch noch gratis.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

DFB Pokal gleich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2016)

Stress diese Woche ist vorbei und die Hausaufgaben sind auch eZ


----------



## mardsis (26. Oktober 2016)

Morgen die ersten 4 Stunden frei, also nur 2 Stunden richtigen Unterricht. Momentan fällt extem viel aus, aber die Zeit kann ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## bingo88 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist gerade zum ersten mal eine SD-Karte verreckt. Freut mich jetzt nicht so übermäßig, andererseits habe ich jetzt einen Grund, das alte und langsame Modell mal zu erneuern.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Oktober 2016)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade zum ersten mal eine SD-Karte verreckt. Freut mich jetzt nicht so übermäßig, andererseits habe ich jetzt einen Grund, das alte und langsame Modell mal zu erneuern.



wie das denn?

Ich dachte immer, 100% aller SD-Karten werden entweder weggeschmissen weil sie zu klein sind oder gehen verloren, ich habe tatsächlich noch nie gehört dass eine kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## bingo88 (26. Oktober 2016)

Die war in einem Raspberry PI 1 drinnen (16 GB Transcend SDHC). Die Kiste ist während eines apt-get dist-upgrade abgeschmiert und kam danach nicht mehr hoch. Ich habe die Karte dann an einen PC angeschlossen und kann die Karte nicht mal mehr mit dd beschreiben. In dmesg sehe ich jede Menge Errors beim Zugriff auf die Karte. Habe ich wie gesagt noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2016)

"freuen" ist wohl das falsche Wort, aber lachen musste ich trotzdem:

Hermes wollte mir gestern ein Paket liefern. Ich war nicht da, sie hinterlassen mir einen blauen Zettel.
Ich habe auf diesem einen Wunsch-Ablage-Ort angegeben und ihn wieder unten an meinem Briefkasten gehängt ... 

Und was finde ich heute? 

Einen weiteren blauen Zettel an meinem Wunsch-Ablage-Ort! 


Arbeiten da nur Alpha-Kevins oder gibts noch intelligentes Leben bei Hermes?!!


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

Endlich Feierabend, und Morgen mit Kumpel Dach unserer Grillhütte reparieren und nebenher grillen, ganz locker so ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2016)

Lizenzgebühren fur Musiker: Youtube und Gema einigen sich - n-tv.de


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. November 2016)

Mein Neues Baby 

MSI 1080 SEA HAWK EK X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (1. November 2016)

Es wird .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (1. November 2016)

Der neue Schreibtisch steht. Der Platz hat sich gefühlt verfünffacht und allgemein ist es einfach ultrabequem und angenehm zu arbeiten. Im laufe der Woche kommt noch der neue Monitor, dann wird es noch angenehmer.


----------



## drebbin (1. November 2016)

Hab vor paar Tagen ein BQ E10 500W für 85€ bestellt, eigentlich ein guter Preis.
Dann gestern einen 50€ Gutschein für den örtlichen PC Fritzen in der Grabbelkiste wiederentdeckt und mich schon geärgert. Nachmittags kam dann wie bestellt die Stornomeldung meiner Netzteilbestellung weil die es doch nicht mehr vorhanden haben.
Also war ich heute beim lokalen Dealer und hab mein E10 für 50€ gekauft


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mir is mein Liquid Longliner versehentlich in der Hand rumgeschmiert. Und ich hab zufällig damit nen Rorschachtest "kreiert". 

Wer sieht was?


----------



## taks (4. November 2016)

5MB Mobile-Daten für 75€


----------



## taks (9. November 2016)

Clinton: 190
Trump: 186
Das gibt nen interessanten Morgen


----------



## Icedaft (9. November 2016)

http://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-uswahl-101.html das macht dann doch etwas Angst...


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2016)

Das Clinton auf die Schnute bekommt. 

*Popkorn hol*


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2016)

Es war schön euch gekannt zu haben...


----------



## Captn (9. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das Clinton auf die Schnute bekommt.
> 
> *Popkorn hol*


Das wird definitiv spannend


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2016)

Sieht so aus, als wär das gelaufen: Trump 268, Clinton 215. Könnte jetzt aber nicht unbedingt sagen, dass mich das freut


----------



## Captn (9. November 2016)

Jop, jetzt ist er durch mit 276 Stimmen [emoji38].
Ab nächstem Jahr darf man gespannt sein.


----------



## mardsis (9. November 2016)

Weg vom WLAN und endlich per Kabel angebunden.


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2016)

Neue Grafikkarte und neuer Monitor da.
Gestern bestellt und heute geliefert.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2016)

Neues Gehäuse angekommen. Freut mich wahnsinnig... Nicht. Verdammt nochmal, direkt zurückschicken. Hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (10. November 2016)

Bald wochenende


----------



## crackhd (10. November 2016)

2 gtx 1080 kommen bald


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

Wochenende + Bier + Pommes Chips + Neues Sum 41 Album + CSS = glücklicher taks


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wochenende + Bier + Pommes Chips + Neues Sum 41 Album + CSS = glücklicher taks



Das klingt gut  


Im gleichen Zuge: Dank mäßiger Gesundheit endlich mal wieder einen Tag lang zum zocken gekommen.  Hab mir Tomb Raider vorgenommen.  Wahnsinnig tolles Spiel,  wie alle bin ich schon komplett in Lara verknallt


----------



## Hardwell (11. November 2016)

Das Trump Präsident geworden ist


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. November 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Das Trump Präsident geworden ist


Über Rechtschreibung wollen wir nicht reden, aber könntest du deine Aussage bitte begründen.
....
Nach einer langen Woche endlich wieder Wochenende und Zeit zum Battlefield spielen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Subber Wetter


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

Ich freue mich über meinen Sohn.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2016)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über meinen Sohn.



Heute Vater geworden?  Oder gibts einen anderen Grund?


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Heute Vater geworden?  Oder gibts einen anderen Grund?



Nee der Filius ist schon 5 aber es ist einfach cool mit ihm.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2016)

Hab gerade die erste Folge von "The Grand Tour"  zu Ende geguckt ...    WOW!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. November 2016)

Meine Crucial MX300 mit traumhafte Werte für schmales Geld ....


----------



## taks (18. November 2016)

Sommer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (18. November 2016)

Mein Akku wurde verschickt, wenngleich es mich wundert, dass er aus Frankreich kommt, obwohl ich ihn direkt von Amazon.de gekauft habe. 
Und Wochenende


----------



## taks (18. November 2016)

Heute bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. November 2016)

Hab gerade ein paar PS1 Spiele in meinem Sekretär gefunden ... cool


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2016)

Dortmund ringt Bayern nieder


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

Und ich freue mich das trotzdem nicht der BVB ganz oben steht


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. November 2016)

Geburtstag ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. November 2016)

Dass der neue 65zoll HD TV so toll ist wie ich es erhofft hatte 
Gute Farben, super Schwarzwert und selbst SD bei Größe noch überraschend gut ist.


----------



## S754 (20. November 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Geburtstag ^^


Alles Gute 


			
				ΔΣΛ;8556056 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der neue 65zoll HD TV so toll ist wie ich es erhofft hatte
> Gute Farben, super Schwarzwert und selbst SD bei Größe noch überraschend gut ist.


Welchen hast du? Wollte mir auch einen großen Fernseher zulegen.


----------



## taks (20. November 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Geburtstag ^^



Alles Gute 

@topic
Der Sommer ist wirklich wieder da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. November 2016)

Gut Essen 

Danke an alle hier ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. November 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Welchen hast du? Wollte mir auch einen großen Fernseher zulegen.


Diesen : Sony KDL-65W855C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Hab ihn mir direkt beim MediaMarkt in Vösendorf (SCS) mit genommen.
War gar nicht so leicht, er hat gerade so in mein Auto gepasst 
Kleiner Tipp, wenn du dir auch so einen großen zulegen willst, solltest du eine zweite Person zur Hilfe haben, auch wenn du ihn dir liefern lässt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. November 2016)

Es geht voran... In MSC... Zwar langsam und schlecht aber es geht voran


----------



## S754 (22. November 2016)

Hab grad ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## dsdenni (22. November 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab grad ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht


Erzähl


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2016)

Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread
Vermutlich der letzte Post


----------



## taks (23. November 2016)

Dass ich zum Glück nur auf einem PC Windows 10 drauf habe...


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Mein neues Board läuft endlich stabil...
Hatte ab Werk das kaputte F20 BIOS geflasht und einer der beiden Bios-Chips war zudem gebrickt auch noch. Nach etwas Gebastelt läuft nun ein schönes altes F4er BIOS auf meinem SOC Champion (auf beiden Chips, hab den von Gigabyte kaputtgeflashten auch wieder reanimiert).


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. November 2016)

Heute bei der Arbeit an einer Tanke: Ich laß die Sicherheitsbestimmungen was man machen muss wenn es nach Benzin riecht, ein Notfall eintritt etc.
Unter dem Punkt Vandalismus stand (Gedächtnisprotokoll) : " Videospiele sind verboten, da sie sehr attraktiv sind für potenzielle Randalierer"


----------



## S754 (29. November 2016)

Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. November 2016)

Gehalt (bzw. Taschengeld wie es im BFD heißt) bekommen. Und die Überstunden von meiner alten Tätigkeit wurden auch noch bezahlt.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2016)

Die **** Weihnachtslieder im Radio treiben mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Zum Glück ist in 3 Wochen wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich, wie jedes Jahr, darauf das diese grausamen Punsch-Suff-Buden wieder verschwinden ... Nichts gegen die Kunden, muss jeder selber wissen aber ich kann den Geruch nicht leiden.


----------



## ACDSee (1. Dezember 2016)

Zum Thema Suff: heute sind 4 neue Flaschen Whiskey angekommen. Ich freu mich schon aufs Probieren 
Ach ja, Wakü hab ich auch umgebaut. Sieht gleich viel besser aus


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Dezember 2016)

Whiskey  stinkt auch nicht, der duftet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die **** Weihnachtslieder im Radio treiben mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Zum Glück ist in 3 Wochen wieder Ruhe.


... und ich freue mich, das ich dank DAB-Radio hier radio BOB hören kann. Da gibt es keine nervigen weihnachtslieder.


----------



## taks (2. Dezember 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... und ich freue mich, das ich dank DAB-Radio hier radio BOB hören kann. Da gibt es keine nervigen weihnachtslieder.



Ich glaub ich schreib denen mal, ob sie das Zeug ned weglassen können ^^


@topic
Nice job facebook 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Dezember 2016)

Alle weg, Morgen den ganzen Tag Ruhe, ab in die Natur, Haselsträucher zurücksägen, Feuerle machen, Würstle grillen ... Hoffentlich machts Wetter mit.


----------



## taks (2. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Aufheiterung am Freitag Nachmittag ^^

Toothbrush machine - Arduino Project Hub


----------



## Jimiblu (2. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsgehalt ist da :Banane:


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2016)

Eine favorisierte Wohnung, eine Besichtigung, ein Zuschlag. Booyah!


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Dezember 2016)

Neues Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut. Nach einem Gigabyte und einem MSI-Mainboard das erste MB seit langer Zeit, dass sowohl bei Montage als auch im Betrieb keine Probleme macht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich dass der bessere Kandidat in der Österreichischen Bundespräsidentenwahl gewonnen hat 
Diese Wahl sollte ein Werkruf in ganz EU sein, dass man sich wieder mehr anstrengen sollte, Rechtspopulisten muss man aktiv entgegen treten, denn die schlecht möglichsten folgen die daraus resultieren können kennen besonders wir am besten.


			
				Edmund Burke (Schriftsteller schrieb:
			
		

> _"Für den Triumph des Bösen reicht es, wenn die Guten nichts tun!"_


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2016)

Wieso hab ich bloss dieses Modul gewählt -.-


> Das im charon load Statement aufgeführte eap-tnc Plugin implementiert das IF-T 2.0 Trans-
> portprotokoll, tnccs-20 das IF-TNCCS 2.0 Kommunikationsprotokoll zwischen TNC Client
> und Server, die tnc-tnccs und tnc-imv Plugins die TNC Serverfunktionalität mit der IF-IMV
> 1.4 Schnittstelle und schlussendlich tnc-ifmap das IF-MAP 2.0 SOAP Interface.


Zum Glück ist das Semester bald vorbei...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe Blätterkrokant


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

Glaube, ich muss heute zum ersten Mal seit zig Tagen nicht kratzen. In 10 Minuten weiß ich mehr.

Edit: Musste ich doch! 

Edit2:
Jean Michel Jarres Oxygen 3 ist richtig gut geworden. Wusste bis eben gar nicht, dass es das schon gibt. Guter Mann!


----------



## -Ultima- (7. Dezember 2016)

Mich hats gerade fast verrissen auf der Suche nach einem Sitzkissen... 
Amazon empfiehlt mir sowas: Chembuster Orgon 
Liest mal die Beschreibung... Und dann schaut mal in die Bewertungen, besonders die von dem Typen mit dem Bild von den Dinos


----------



## joraku (7. Dezember 2016)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Mich hats gerade fast verrissen auf der Suche nach einem Sitzkissen...
> Amazon empfiehlt mir sowas: Chembuster Orgon
> Liest mal die Beschreibung... Und dann schaut mal in die Bewertungen, besonders die von dem Typen mit dem Bild von den Dinos



Ah, das hat mir den Tag versüßt. 
Hervorragende Rezensionen, die sind Gold wert. 

@T: Heute heißt es Feuerzangenbowle!


----------



## dsdenni (7. Dezember 2016)

Bald Urlaub


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. Dezember 2016)

Feierabend......seit 16Uhr


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Feiertag 
Ein hoch auf die katholische Kirche


----------



## Hardwell (7. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Morgen Feiertag
> Ein hoch auf die katholische Kirche




In Deutschland leider nicht


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> In Deutschland leider nicht



Naja, wir haben 13 Feiertag, 10 davon sind wegen der Kirche ^^


----------



## Cuzzle187 (7. Dezember 2016)

Morgen und übermorgen frei 
Morgen kommt meine WLP und heute kam der Scythe Fuma  , den mir ein Freund zwecks Umbau auf WaKü überlassen hat.
DA morgen frei genug Zeit zum basteln


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2016)

BVB holt sich bei Real den Gruppensieg - kicker


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2016)

Urlaub! Naja bis Montag, aber immerhin


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

Der Glühwein glüht


_edit: Ich habe die letzte Zeit fast zu viel Zeit zum spielen ^^
Steam sagt:



			42.3 Stunden in den letzten 2 Wochen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2016)

So, neuer Software Release ist online und ich kann beruhigt ins Wochenende gehen


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich geht's an den Rhein zum Angeln...


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute geht es zum Volksparkstadion. HSV gegen Augsburg.

Aber nicht mit dem Auto, weil das einfach ätzend ist, wenn man nach dem Spiel wieder nach Hause will und alle Straßen in der Umgebung voll sind. 
Also ab in die S21 nach HH-Stellingen.


----------



## Captn (10. Dezember 2016)

Um 14.30 Uhr zur Notaufnahme gegangen und gleich zum OP bestellt worden. 15.20 hat die Narkose eingesetzt. So gut hab ich lange net mehr gepennt  .


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2016)

Der HSV hat gegen die Puppenkiste gewonnen


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. Dezember 2016)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Der HSV hat gegen die Puppenkiste gewonnen



Also für mich haben sich die 46€ gelohnt.


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2016)

Der Monitor welcher ich schon über ein Jahr will, ist um 100€ runter gesetzt


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Dezember 2016)

Fertig mit dem Einbau vom neuen Kühler


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2016)

Definitiv zu klein, ich sehe noch ein bisschen vom Mainboard da drunter!


----------



## Captn (11. Dezember 2016)

Gestern operiert und heute schon wieder daheim.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Definitiv zu klein, ich sehe noch ein bisschen vom Mainboard da drunter!



Der Fuma ist echt ein Monster gegen den Ben Nevis ...
Anheben vom Mainboard nur noch am Kühler möglich


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Dezember 2016)

So jetzt mal in Zahlen.

Habe den Ben Nevis ausgetauscht gegen den FUMA, 
WLP (auf ARCTIC MX-4) gewechselt 
und 2x140mm Nanoxia an den Gehäusedeckel:

Vorher nach 30 Minuten Prime 95 = 81 Grad
Danach nach 30 Minuten Prime 95 = 49 Grad


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2016)

Dass mit WIFIonICE nun überall kostenloses Wifi zu haben ist.  Besonders schnell ist es zwar nicht, da waren die Telekom Hotspots besser, dafür aber offenbar stabiler.


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2016)

Neuer Bildschirm ist da, neues Anschlusskabel nicht


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Neuer Bildschirm ist da, neues Anschlusskabel nicht



Das kann ich ... Nervt :/


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2016)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Das kann ich ... Nervt :/



Es war doch ein Anschlusskabel dabei ^^
Jetzt hab ich eines umsonst bestellt...


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Es war doch ein Anschlusskabel dabei ^^
> Jetzt hab ich eines umsonst bestellt...



Autsch.
Ich habe als ich meinen Monitor bestellt habe sogar einen gratis Adapter für französische Steckdosen dazu bekommen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Dezember 2016)

Mich freut es dass eine neue BIOS Version eine höhere Übertaktung ermöglicht hat, ich konnte rund 100MHz mehr herauskitzeln (Siehe Sig) 
Ich konnte meinen bisher persönlichen MHz-Rekord sogar noch um einige zerquetschte MHz übertreffen, der gelang mir damals noch mit SandyBridge.
Zen/Ryzen und KabyLake interessieren mich jetzt noch weniger


----------



## bingo88 (15. Dezember 2016)

Das erste Mal eine Aussendung der ISS empfangen. Und das nur mit der Handfunke auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## magicbrownie (15. Dezember 2016)

Das ich in weniger als 3 Stunden in Rouge One sitze  
Ich freue mich schon tierisch, hab mir extra nichts zu dem Film durchgelesen um unbeeinflusst reinzugehen


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Dezember 2016)

RYZEN


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin im Spreadsheet für den Blender-Test gelandet. Bin ich jetzt berühmt?


----------



## Gripschi (16. Dezember 2016)

Heute Alpha für Total War Arena gezogen.

Endlich geht es wieder weiter


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Dezember 2016)

Die Uhr für meine Frau kommt doch noch vor Weihnachten. 


Edit: @Gutmensch, nö eher nix mit berühmt, da ja selbst Pisaopfer es in den Spreedsheet geschafft haben.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2016)

Endlich ein echtes amerikanisches Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2016)

Politische Unterhaltung mit der AfD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPa6z7qimXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (17. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Politische Unterhaltung mit der AfD



Oh nein - böse, böse - links-grün versiffte Gutmenschen-Propaganda.....


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Dezember 2016)

Diverse "Grabenkämpfe" in manchen Threads & das Vid ist spitze ....


----------



## Cuzzle187 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das heute um 7.45 meine Tochter zur Welt kam


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Glückwunsch!
Alles Gute!


----------



## Cuzzle187 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Alles Gute!



Vielen Dank Mama und die kleine sind wohl auf


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade ein Spiel bei Kinguin gekauft ...  

Ich werde JEDES MAL glücklich wenn ich dieses Logo sehe.  Wie süß ist bitte dieser Pinguin mit Krone?!   Ich glaube das ist das beste Firmenlogo dass es gibt!


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Dezember 2016)

Der letze Arbeitstag 2016 neigt sich dem Ende !!!


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Der letze Arbeitstag 2016 neigt sich dem Ende !!!



Ich hatte meinen gestern.....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Dezember 2016)

Habe ein traumhaftes Board vom "Weihnachtsmann" bekommen GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 775 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-P35-DQ6 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Freeak (25. Dezember 2016)

Freue mich auf die baldige Bestellung von 2 genialen Comic-Büchern. und zwar Locke & Key von Joe Hill und Gabriel Roudriegez. Nämlich Band 3 "Die Schattenkrone" und Band 4 "Schlüssel zum Königreich".

Die ersten beiden habe ich zu Weihnachten bekommen.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Dezember 2016)

Clicking Bad "durchgespielt"


----------



## mardsis (29. Dezember 2016)

Neue Hardware abgeholt . Gleich wird gebastelt 

EDIT: War klar, dass das mir wieder passiert. Karte und Board nicht kompatibel. Super.Hatte mich so gefreut... Naja, nächsten Monat kommt dann halt CPU und Board neu, nicht unbeding geplant, aber nötig war es eh...


----------



## ebastler (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Grad wieder im Keller meinen 350W EBM Lüfter gefunden. Mal schauen was ich damit mache


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Dezember 2016)

TOPxMM


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. Dezember 2016)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem (jetzt) altem Lumia 625 stürzt bei meinem neuen (für günstiges Geld geschossen) Lumia 950 der Browser bei großen (vorzugsweise mit viel Flash-Inhalten oder Bildern) Websites nicht mehr ab.


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2016)

Dass ich heute bei dem Weg zur Arbeit nur etwa 50 Autos begegnet bin. War weniger los als an einem Sonntag Morgen 

Und heute Abend gehts Star Wars schauen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade die Testvideos von Mitschnitten von Battlefield 3 wiedergefunden.  Wow, die waren qualitativ echt der Hammer!   

Das muss gut 2 Jahre her sein, ich hab damals eine Menge an Videoverarbeitung herumgebastelt und mir ein Software-RAID gebastelt, dass komplett unkomprimiert Bild und Ton mitschneiden konnte.  Braucht ja nur ~450MB/s


----------



## magicbrownie (30. Dezember 2016)

Dass ich bei meiner Seminararbeit endlich weiterkomme - wilkommen zurück Motivation!  (für alle die sich Fragen warum ich in den Weihnachtsferien meine Seminararbeit schreibe: Ich bin auf der FOS, ich hab erst am 16.1 Abgabe weil ich erst seit Sommer in meinem Seminarfach bin  )

Außerdem kommt mein Austauschpartner bald, wird auch interessant


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2016)

Mich freute es dass wegen neuer Bestimmungen zu Silvester weniger geknallt werden darf, ich mag Feuerwerk gerne aber der Lärm und der Gestank kann ich nur wenig abgewinnen, besonders wenn so viel geknallt wird.
In der Umgebung bei einem alten umgebauten Schloss gibt es fast jeden Samstag Feuerwerk, da dort viel gefeiert wird, zb Hochzeiten usw, ich sehe mir das immer gerne an, die haben dort große Erfahrung, aber von den ganzen Hobby-Sprengstoffmeistern halte ich nur wenig, zu hohe Quantität anstatt Qualität.


----------



## taks (31. Dezember 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8618586 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich freute es dass wegen neuer Bestimmungen zu Silvester weniger geknallt werden darf, ich mag Feuerwerk gerne aber der Lärm und der Gestank kann ich nur wenig abgewinnen, besonders wenn so viel geknallt wird.
> In der Umgebung bei einem alten umgebauten Schloss gibt es fast jeden Samstag Feuerwerk, da dort viel gefeiert wird, zb Hochzeiten usw, ich sehe mir das immer gerne an, die haben dort große Erfahrung, aber von den ganzen Hobby-Sprengstoffmeistern halte ich nur wenig, zu hohe Quantität anstatt Qualität.



Sehe ich genau gleich wie du. Zum Glück ist überall Wiesen- & Waldbrandgefahr ^^

@topic 
Alles was in 2016 noch getan werden musste ist erledigt und jetzt bin ich am Pre-Apero ^^


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. Dezember 2016)

Alle Star Trek Serien sind endlich bei Netflix verfügbar. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Filme und die neue Serie Discovery.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Januar 2017)

Mir geht es sehr gut. Silvester war auch sehr nett


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2017)

45 Minuten durch die Natur springen. Hat richtig gut getan


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2017)

Virtualisierte OwnCloud läuft, jetzt ist nur noch die Frage welche HW im Endeffekt dauerhaft darunter kommt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. Januar 2017)

Die erste Arbeitswoche ist des neuen Jahres ist geschafft. Endlich wieder Wochenende.
Und nächste Woch geht es zum Seminar an den Ar*ch der Welt, auf halbem Weg zwischen Rostock und Stralsund.


----------



## daLexi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was freut euch grade total&amp;quot; Thread*

Meine neue MSI RX480 läuft astrein und die alte Radeon 390 Nitro wurde mir für 300€ ohne Verhandlung abgekauft :wacko: was sind das bloss für Menschen... (nagut, Karte und Verpackung sahen ja auch aus als ob ich doe grad aus dem Laden geholt hätte, dazu hatte es noch ein Jahr Restgarantie...)


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2017)

Gerade hat Julian Assange ein Reddit AMA  über Twitch live gesteamt.  Ihm scheints jedenfalls ganz gut zu gehen, der politische und juristische Krieg um ihn herum tobt natürlich weiter.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2017)

Dass meine 15m hohe Blautanne im Garten die stürmische Nacht überlebt hat.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2017)

Das bald Wochenende ist. Diese Windows-Firewall treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...
Eine Regel erstellt um einen Port zu blocken, Regel wieder gelöscht, Port immer noch geblockt...


----------



## Gripschi (13. Januar 2017)

Den Kinderheim etwas Gutes getan zu haben.

Hab einiges an alten Spielen (Videospiele), bestimmt 3 Dutzend DVDs sowie Bücher und Schulmaterial gebracht .

Denke das ich da nochmal hin fahre da schon wieder bisschen was aussortiert ist und noch wird.

Der Aufsichtsmann hat sich sehr gefreut darüber das jemand so viel vorbeibringen Tat.


----------



## -Ultima- (13. Januar 2017)

Das Whatsapp eine Backdoor hat, so ganz offiziell  
Es ist also keine Verschwörungstheorie mehr...



> A security backdoor that can be used to allow Facebook and others to intercept and read encrypted messages has been found within its WhatsApp messaging service.



-- fefes.blog, theguardian,


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2017)

Yeah, alle vier Pakete mit Komponenten für den Zweitrechner rechtzeitig zum Wochenende angekommen! Geburtstagsgeschenk für die jüngste Schwester auch erledigt... das Wochenende kann kommen!


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2017)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Das Whatsapp eine Backdoor hat, so ganz offiziell
> Es ist also keine Verschwörungstheorie mehr...
> 
> 
> ...


Naja komm, jedem der nicht vollkommen naiv ist war das doch klar seit sie die Verschlüsselung eingeführt haben, oder?  Als ob Facebook wirklich vollkommen geheime Kommunikation auf seine Kosten erlauben würde ...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Januar 2017)

Gerade ein alten Kollegen getroffen, bei dem ich dachte er wohnt weit weit weg, und dann plötzlich im örtlichen einkaufscenter getroffe  Komisches Gefühl. Die Welt ist ein Dorf


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2017)

So ein richtig guter Start in den Tag.
Hätte um 10:30 eine Prüfung jedoch hat der Bus 20 Minuten Verspätung. Natürlich ist man vorbildlich zu früh dran also kein Problem.
Endlich am Bahnhof angekommen hat mein "Ersatzzug" wieder 15 Minuten Verspätung. Dann verpasse ich natürlich wieder den nächsten Anschlusszug. 
Ich könnt kotzen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Januar 2017)

Ich habe gerade wieder zwei tolle Modifikationen für eines meiner Lieblingsspiele gefunden, das Spiel ist 18 Jahre alt aber die Fangemeinde lebt noch immer 
Zeigt mal wieder das Grafik *bei weitem* nicht alles ist


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Januar 2017)

ΔΣΛ;8651066 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade wieder zwei tolle Modifikationen für eines meiner Lieblingsspiele gefunden, das Spiel ist 18 Jahre alt aber die Fangemeinde lebt noch immer
> Zeigt mal wieder das Grafik *bei weitem* nicht alles ist


Um welches Spiel handelt es sich?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2017)

Nachdem es im Sommer 0 Siege und den Abstieg in Klasse D gab, beginnt der Winter mit einem Sieg gegen eine sonst Klasse A spielende Mannschaft.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2017)

ΔΣΛ;8651066 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade wieder zwei tolle Modifikationen für eines meiner Lieblingsspiele gefunden, das Spiel ist 18 Jahre alt aber die Fangemeinde lebt noch immer
> Zeigt mal wieder das Grafik *bei weitem* nicht alles ist


Age of Empires 2 ?  

Das war zwar nie tod, ist aber durch das HD-Upgrade und die neuen DLCs der letzten Zeit wieder aufgelebt.  Und immer noch absolut genial.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2017)

Dass die Quecksilbersäule heute die 0° Celsius überschritten hat. Ob der Lenz schon bald grüßt ? - Wäre super, die Kälte geht mir auf den Sack.


----------



## drebbin (29. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euch allen einen guten Morgen


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. Januar 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Euch allen einen guten Morgen


Guten Morgen.

Ich habe zum Glück ein langes Wochenende. Manchmal hat es auch seine Vorteile, in einer Schule zu arbeiten.


----------



## mardsis (30. Januar 2017)

Morgen kommt die neue Hardware  Dann habe ich endlich wieder einen Richtigen Rechner, die letzten 5 Wochen nur mit Notebook waren hart  Ich glaube so sehr habe ich mich lange nicht mehr auf Pakete gefreut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2017)

Der recht tolle Klang meiner Kopfhörer an meiner Soundkarte erfreut mich mal wieder


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. Januar 2017)

Payday!


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2017)

In ein paar Stunden gehts ans Sum41 Konzert


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Februar 2017)

Viel Spaß!

Wochenend Bierschn


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2017)

Angefangen, die neue Wohnung zu renovieren. Gut vorangekommen, wird immer ansehnlicher  jetzt erstmal Feierabendbierchen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Februar 2017)

Später mit der Freundin in die Stadt, dann endlich mein Momo kaufen


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2017)

Das Konzert war einfach genial 

Mainland Music | Facebook


----------



## Klutten (10. Februar 2017)

Die letzten Konzerte freuen mich ebenfalls ...Blink, Sum41 und Donots 

mal sehen, was 2017 so bringt.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2017)

Ich auf den Flohmarkt ein Bajonett und Rasiermesser bekam.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> mal sehen, was 2017 so bringt.



Syndicate, Tommorowland, Toxicator


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

.. heute Abend meine 1080 auszupacken


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. Februar 2017)

Der HSV hat gegen den Brause-Verein gewonnen.


----------



## drebbin (14. Februar 2017)

Endlich dazu gekommen meine 2 eloops 140mm einzubauen 
Von 9 Lüftern sind jetzt 5 vom Gehäuse und man hört...Nichts 

Wenn jetzt meine Toshiba HDD nicht mehr so rumrotieren würde wäre es im idle absolut lautlos  ....Glaube die kommt bald in ein externes Gehäuse und gut ist [emoji14]

Kann mir jemand eins empfehlen?


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2017)

Zahnarzt hat keine Löcher gefunden und Zähne sind glatt poliert ^^


----------



## daLexi (15. Februar 2017)

Dritter Tag in Folge Sonne satt :yeah:


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Februar 2017)

Heute in der Schule pennen


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Februar 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Heute in der Schule pennen


Ob das so toll ist? Bei uns gab es das manchmal, wenn die Mathe-Fachschaft irgendeinen Wettbewerb gemacht hat.

Zum Thema:
Die Excel-Tabellen vor meinen Augen werden endlich weniger. Die Kurslisten für das neuen Schulhalbjahr sind endlich auf dem aktuellen Stand. So ist das leider, wenn man an einer Schule in einem sozialen Brennpunkt, mit unzuverlässigen Schülern inklusive, arbeitet.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Die Excel-Tabellen vor meinen Augen werden endlich weniger. Die Kurslisten für das neuen Schulhalbjahr sind endlich auf dem aktuellen Stand. So ist das leider, wenn man an einer Schule in einem sozialen Brennpunkt, mit unzuverlässigen Schülern inklusive, arbeitet.


Versucht es doch mal mit ordentlichen Datenbanken, die erleichtern das Leben ungemein   Wer verwaltet eine Schule mit Excel-Tabellen?!


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Februar 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wer verwaltet eine Schule mit Excel-Tabellen?!



Mein Arbeitgeber. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, das es sich bei den Excel Tabellen nur um Ganztagskurse handeln, die getrennt vom Schulbetrieb, sondern von der Stadt, für die ich arbeite, verwaltet und organisiert werden. Das ist aber dennoch ein Haufen Arbeit bei 660 Schülern im gebunden Ganztag und nochmal 120 im offenen Ganztag an einer anderen Schule, wo ich hin und wieder mal aufschlage.
Frag mich aber nicht, wie der normale Schulbetrieb verwaltet wird. Ich ahne aber bei der Chaos-Schule übles.

Morgen ist endlich Freitag und danach Wochenende.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2017)

Der Empfang meines neuen Smartphone ist sehr gut ^^


----------



## Placebo (17. Februar 2017)

Ausbildungswechsel von Fachinformatiker Systemintegration zu Anwendungsentwicklung, nachdem ich lange genug gezeigt habe, dass mir coden Spaß macht und ich dort einiges beitragen kann. Ausbildung muss deswegen nicht wiederholt oder verlängert werden


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow das sieht gut aus! 

Wenn die angegebenen Werte zu Leistung und Verbrauch stimmen, dann wird das den Markt auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## taks (4. März 2017)

Morgens um 7:00 Uhr hats schon kuschlige 15°C  ...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. März 2017)

Endlich wirds warm <3


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (4. März 2017)

endlich Wind + Wochenende = Surfen


----------



## mardsis (4. März 2017)

Facharbeit fertig und gedruckt - und das sogar 6 Tage vor Abgabe. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Präsentation (die aber erst  in 2,5 Wochen ist)


----------



## daLexi (4. März 2017)

4 Wochen frei von Zigaretten = 63€ gespart und gleich für neue Laufschuhe ausgegeben, die alten sind hinüber... ach ja, in diesem Zeitraum auch 3 Kilo abgenommen


----------



## -H1N1- (4. März 2017)

Meine Switch [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (10. März 2017)

Es muss Freitag sein  ...
Das Ding treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Der Sommer kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

Dass die Witwe meines besten Freundes in meine Dachwohnung zieht. Alte Freundin=neuer Mieter


----------



## Beer (10. März 2017)

Nachher geht es schön in die Innenstadt und es stehen 3 Punkte auf dem Plan:

1. Mit einem Kumpel beim Sony Center treffen.
2. Durch die Stadt zu einer Currywurst Bude flanieren und mal ein Bierchen trinken.
3. Den endlich vom Index gestrichenen Evil Dead im O-Ton auf der großen Leinwand genießen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. März 2017)

Nach meinem Seminar nächste Woche (das am A*sch der Welt stattfindet) habe ich ein bisschen Urlaub. Dann wird mein PC endlich verkleinert auf mATX. Ich muss nur noch ein gutes, kleines Gehäuse finden, in dem meine R9 390X nicht überhitzt (zumindest bis VEGA erscheint).


----------



## drebbin (12. März 2017)

Die HDD in eine externe IcyBox mit USB 3.0 ausgelagert. Endlich keine gelegentlichen Spontanzugriffe mehr und alles ist lautlos...herrlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (16. März 2017)

Mein Nokia 150. Absolutes 90er feeling mit dem Telefon  
Ausser Snake haben sie verkackt...


----------



## Gast20170724 (17. März 2017)

Vom Seminar zurückgekehrt, nun wird der Rechner umgebaut.


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. März 2017)

Nach zwei Tagen Basteln habe ich meinen Rechner in ein BitFenix Prodigy M verfrachtet.


----------



## Kusanar (20. März 2017)

Herztransplantation für meinen Werkstattrechner - statt Athlon 64 x2 (auf Sockel 939, DDR1 und SATA-IDE-Native) jetzt mit Core2Duo (auf Sockel 775, DDR2 und AHCI)


----------



## mardsis (20. März 2017)

Gerade aus versehen Monitor und Laptop mit Wasser vollgespritzt. Zum Glück gut getroffen, so dass es anscheinend keine Schäden gab. In Zukunft bin ich mit Wasser am Schreibtisch etwas vorsichtiger


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. März 2017)

Richtig schön mit der Freundin....



Spoiler



den Tag verbracht


----------



## Jimiblu (20. März 2017)

Heute fast 3 Stunden mit dem Hund gelaufen. Bin todmüde, der Hund total aufgedreht 
Jack Russel sind einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2017)

Betrunken und bekifft: BMW-Mitarbeiter bauen Opel


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. März 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Betrunken und bekifft: BMW-Mitarbeiter bauen Opel



Schade, dass man hier im Thread keine Beiträge mit "Gefällt mir" markieren kann.


BIOS-Updates können manchmal Wunder vollbringen. Nach Einbau meines neuem ASRock Z270M Extreme4 sind fast alle Spiele nach kurzer Zeit abgeschmiert (außer Broforce und FIFA 16 in 4K und 60fps-Limit). Mit dem aktuellsten BIOS konnte ich mal eben über eine Stunde Battlefield 1 spielen.


----------



## Watertouch (23. März 2017)

Dass das neuste Alpha Bios von meinem B350 Tomahawk einen Großteil der Probleme behoben hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2017)

Heute Abend gehts auf nach Andromeda, whoop-whoop!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. März 2017)

Das GOG in letzter Zeit wiedereinmal mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt... zurecht!
Wer dasselbe Spiel auf einer anderen Plattform kauft, die auch noch einen Onlinezwang hat, hat es meiner Meinung nach verdient von den Pubishern drangsaliert zu werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2017)

Neue Tastatur!  Eine Corsair K95 RGB ... da habe ich schon lange drauf geschielt  

Der Treiber hat satte 158MB. Als ich noch jung war, da gab es Spiele die kleiner waren! 
Aber hey, dafür kann sie mehr verschiedene Beleuchtungseffekte als der Strip in Las Vegas


----------



## dsdenni (29. März 2017)

Das mein Paket heute ankommt von ARS24 und ich die Teile nach Wettervorhersage Freitags verbauen kann


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. April 2017)

Mich freut das ich heute keine News lesen zu brauche, denn auf dieses 1April verarsche zeug habe ich keine Lust, es ist einfach nur nervig.


----------



## drebbin (1. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geht einem doch das Herz auf


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2017)

Stack Overflow Unveils the Next Steps in Computer Security - Stack Overflow Blog


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April April?


----------



## drebbin (1. April 2017)

Leider nein... DVD rein, installiert und die letzten ~62Gb mach ich mit ner 16k Leitung doch ganz entspannt


----------



## beren2707 (4. April 2017)

1. i7-4770K geköpft, von brockiger WLP befreit und mit Flüssigmetall neu verklebt ~ 15K weniger. 
2. Interne HDD zusammen mit der externen in eine Icy-Box verfrachtet - erstmals ein Hauch von Lautlosigkeit.


----------



## taks (6. April 2017)

Heute war mir den ganzen Tag lang schwindlig. 
Blutdruckgerät meint: 114/76,  44 bpm

Wenigstens muss ich mir keine Sorgen um Bluthochdruck machen


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

Ein Butterbrezel und ein Bier


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2017)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Habe endlich eine Kiste Tegernseer Hell ergattern können, was bei uns kaum zu bekommen ist. Genieße gerade mein erstes eiskaltes Helles seit Jahren.


----------



## Gast20170724 (8. April 2017)

Der HSV gewinnt gegen Hoffenheim mit 2:1.


----------



## drebbin (8. April 2017)

Meine alte HD 7950 reagiert unter dem Crimson 17.4.1 wieder

Ok....nachdem ich das VGA-BIOS mal wieder etwas entschärft habe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

4 mal noch Arbeiten und dann 1 Woche Urlaub


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. April 2017)

Erste Staffel Braking Bad geschaut ^^

(Tolle Serie, lohnt sich!)


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Sehr wahrscheinlich neuer Job mit Umzug in 4 - 5 Wochen. Letzte Gespräche und Verhandlungen nach Ostern.


----------



## Desrupt0r (10. April 2017)

Das ich mit einem Big Pack Zigaretten 3 statt 2 Tage aushalte. Hach ist mein Leben toll!


----------



## Gorgomir (10. April 2017)

Das schaffe ich mit ner normalen Schachtel auch ohne Probleme. 

Mich freuts, dass ich endlich wieder etwas Glück habe.


----------



## taks (10. April 2017)

Noch 4 mal Schlafen, dann geht nach Vegas 


Nachtrag:
Nachdem mein Tablet heute eigentlich verschickt werden sollte wurde der Liefertermin auf Ende April angesetzt.
Da das Tablet in der Schweiz nirgends verfügbar ist,  hab ich per Zufall gesehen, dass im Mediamarkt über der Grenze mehrere Verfügbar sind.
Hab jetzt zwar 50€ mehr bezahlt, aber dafür hab ich ein Tablet für die Ferien


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2017)

heute Geburtstag


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> heute Geburtstag


Alles Gute!


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Alles Gute!



Danke


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

So, fertig mit arbeiten für Heute und Morgen gehts zwei Wochen in die Ferien


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2017)

Mein Ryzen 7-system läuft jetzt und das verhältnissmäßig problemlos. Mußte aber leider auf win10 umsteigen wobei ich wenigstens das windows mediacenter mitnehmen konnte. (brauch ich für TV) Sogar meine auzentech XFI läuft und diverse 16bit-spiele auch, nur deren kopierschutz nicht. 
Da ich den VMWare-Player gerade so zum laufen gebracht habe, wird der wohl mein bester freund. Jetzt schaue ich mal noch wie die RX550 ausfällt, denn die HD2400XT macht den anschein als ob sie es mir übel nimmt, das ich sie aus der rente geholt hab. Der letzte graka-treiber dafür läuft aber noch so leitlich.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. April 2017)

Habe von Alternate die Versandbestätigung und von DHL die Ankündigung das meine 1080Ti auf dem Weg ist und Dienstag bei mir


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. April 2017)

Habe gestern mein Buch (Spielkonsolen und Heimcomputer 1972-2015) von Winnie Forster wiedergefunden, wie geil endlich wieder Nerdwissen aneignen! (sofern man es nicht schon wusste  )


----------



## Magera (17. April 2017)

Endlich die endgültige Bestätigung das ich am 29.04. in meine neue Wohnung ziehen kann (Übergabe am 24.04. )  und ich in der neuen Wohnung endlich gescheites Internet bekommen kann!


----------



## Special_Flo (19. April 2017)

Das mein Neues Samsung Galaxy S8+ bei mir ist. 
Leider ist mein Galaxy S2 vor ein paar Wochen gestorben  R.i.p.


----------



## T-Drive (20. April 2017)

Dass ich für die Verwandschaft endlich zwei passende Samsung Briketts gefunden habe die vorort im Laden greifbar sind und dass ich meinen endgültigen Termin habe wann Schluss ist mit wuchten.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2017)

Aubameyang und Guerreiro bringen die Wende - kicker.de


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. April 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Aubameyang und Guerreiro bringen die Wende - kicker.de



Schön für dich, im Volkspark gab es leider eine Niederlage gegen Darmstadt. Zum Glück habe ich mir eine Dauerkarte geliehen und kein Geld für ein teures Ticket ausgegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

Windows zurücksetzen scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren.


----------



## joraku (26. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Windows zurücksetzen scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren.



Glück gehabt! 
Nein, das funktioniert bei vielen Problemen tatsächlich, ich war auch schon überrascht. 

@T: Am Wochenende geht es in den Schwarzwald,  wird bestimmt fast wie Urlaub.


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. April 2017)

joraku schrieb:


> @T: Am Wochenende geht es in den Schwarzwald,  wird bestimmt fast wie Urlaub.



Gehst du Skilaufen und Schlitten fahren beim derzeitigen Wintereinbruch? Vergiss die Winterreifen nicht.


----------



## labernet (27. April 2017)

Berlin Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin!

^^


----------



## joraku (27. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Gehst du Skilaufen und Schlitten fahren beim derzeitigen Wintereinbruch? Vergiss die Winterreifen nicht.



Ne, Besuch der Familie von der Freundin und bisschen Kultur. Das mit den Winterreifen ist wirklich so. Derzeit ist es dort ziemlich frisch und Schnee gibt es auch ab und an.


----------



## nexx (28. April 2017)

Mich freut gerade total, dass ich bei nem Alternate-Gewinnspiel gewonnen hab


----------



## Kindercola (28. April 2017)

@nexx1 Glückwunsch 

BTT: auf meinen Feierabend und ein Bierchen beim Kumpel


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. April 2017)

Langes Wochenendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## T-Drive (28. April 2017)

Heute Abend Stammtisch. Nicht politisch.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. April 2017)

Kühles Bierchen + Gartenhütte fast fertig gebaut


----------



## nexx (4. Mai 2017)

nexx1 schrieb:


> Mich freut gerade total, dass ich bei nem Alternate-Gewinnspiel gewonnen hab



Freude ^-1... Netzteil umgebaut, jetzt scheinen meine alten Gehäuselüfter auf 12V zu laufen. Die haben jeweils sonen Molex-Adapter und wurden entsprechend exakt genau so angeschlossen wie beim alten Netzteil 
Das alte war aber mit Kabelmanagement und hatte extra FAN-Kabel, vermutlich haben die nur 5V gehabt (keine Anleitung mehr zur Hand). Das neue hat nur "normale" Molex-Anschlüsse für Laufwerke... 
Echt blöd, vorher trotz 2007er Hardware fast unhörbar, jetzt hab ich nen Fön unterm Tisch


----------



## Bohrwardor (7. Mai 2017)

Nach dem Feierabend endlich U-u-u-u-ur-urlaub welche freude da kann man endlcih wieder paar Games durchzocken


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Zweithöchsten Matchmaking Rang in CS erreicht :3


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2017)

Dass im Westen bei den Wahlen kein Scheiss gebaut wurde. (Aus meiner Sicht)


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2017)

Ich hab dieses Wochenende gemerkt, dass ich schon über 20'000 Runden de_dust in CSS gespielt habe ^^


----------



## taks (11. Mai 2017)

Dinosaur Jr ist auf Europa-Tour


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade zum ersten mal seit langem die Geforce Malware geladen, und wurde gleich umgehauen von der offensichtlichen Liebe der Entwickler gegenüber ihrer Software


----------



## T-Drive (12. Mai 2017)

Ich hab n Frosch im Gartenteich.  Konzertkarten demnächst erhältlich


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2017)

Bin grad kurz in den Laden gefahren um Bier zu kaufen. Hab massenhaft Sachen gekauft, nur kein Bier


----------



## labernet (13. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Bin grad kurz in den Laden gefahren um Bier zu kaufen. Hab massenhaft Sachen gekauft, nur kein Bier



Moment, ist das der richtige Fred? "Was freut euch gerade total"

zum Topic: Neues Handy bestellt, dauert nur noch 6 Wochen. Man wird das eine Qual zum warten :/ (aber ich freue mich auf die Lieferung!)


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. Mai 2017)

Holstein Kiel hat gestern den Aufstieg in die 2.Bundesliga perfekt gemacht.


----------



## taks (14. Mai 2017)

Zum Glück sind die Dinger noch nicht abgebrannt ^^
Links und rechts sind Powerlineadapter nach ~8 Jahren Dauereinsatz, in der Mitte ein Neues.
Vorallem bei den beiden dunkeln Punkten hat sich der Kunsstoff verformt -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Grund für die Verformung ist ein Kondensator


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2017)

Endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Mai 2017)

Zwei erfreuliche Nachrichten hat der Fußballabend gebracht:

6x deutscher Meister, 3x Pokalsieger, immer 1.Liga - HSV

2.Liga - Holstein ist dabei.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2017)

BVB nach Elfmeter-Krimi A-Junioren-Meister


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. Mai 2017)

Das Bild ist irgendwie witzig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (23. Mai 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> BVB nach Elfmeter-Krimi A-Junioren-Meister



"Gefällt mir"

(warum fehlt die funktion hier??)


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Mai 2017)

Das Wetter is goil ...


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2017)

Aubameyang chippt BVB zum Pokalsieg


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

Nächstes Wochenende Festival


----------



## labernet (28. Mai 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Aubameyang chippt BVB zum Pokalsieg



wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen, aber kein lotterie glück -.-

btt: froh zuhause zu sein nach 16km wanderung und 600 höhenmetern


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Mai 2017)

Das ich mir wieder neue Bremsklötze holen darf. Yay.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Mai 2017)

Mein neues Thinkpad X230.  Ich habe nicht erwartet dass mir das deutlich besser gefällt als mein X250!  Bin super glücklich damit.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Mai 2017)

Mein Ryzen7 1700 kommt am Wochenende.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Mai 2017)

Das mein Rechner wieder läuft... zumindest bis jetzt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. Mai 2017)

Das ich durchs minen in zwei Tagen 9€ gemacht hab


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Das ich durchs minen in zwei Tagen 9€ gemacht hab



Von Energiekosten bereinigtes Ergebnis? 

Das Wochenende wird super - falls das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. Mai 2017)

Ja und nein. Ich zahle keine 

Edit:
Karte rennt mit 0.95V @1280Mhz, weniger wäre drin, aber Afterburner lässt es nicht zu
Ferien! 
Mit der Freundin den Tag verbringen


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2017)

Freue mich aufs Abendessen 

Pferdesteak in Honig-Sojasauce-Mariande


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2017)

Dass Real den Titel verteidigt hat


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dass Real den Titel verteidigt hat


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2017)

Gerade festgestellt, dass mittlerweile ein Drittel meiner Steam-Bibliothek auch auf Linux läuft.


----------



## taks (4. Juni 2017)

Sonntags mit einem Bierchen in der Garage rum schrauben. Entspannung pur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (6. Juni 2017)

Bug beim Internetanbieter: ziehe momentan statt den gebuchten 50Mbit mit 50-100MByte (also bis zu knapp unter 1Gbit)


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2017)

Bei uns konnte ich bisher nur VDSL bis 50 MBit/s über Vodafone haben.
Nun habe ich eine neue Abfrage gestartet und konnte mein Vertrag auf 100 MBit/s erweitern, Upload soll dann statt 10 MBit/s dann 40 MBit/s betragen.
Wird voraussichtlich schon am 21. Juni geschaltet.

Musste natürlich mein Vertrag auf neue 24 Monate erweitern, was aber in diesem Sinn kein Problem ist, da ich schon seit 2003 Kunde bin als es damals noch Arcor hieß.
Das beste ist... ich werde nicht mehr zahlen, da das neue Angebot den selben Preis meines jetzigen Anschlusses hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die halten auch was sie zusagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (11. Juni 2017)

Mein Homeserver steht und läuft jetzt seit knapp 2 Tagen. Dabei ist er normal unhörbar und selbst wenn die Platten laufen immer noch extrem leise, schnell und verbraucht fast keinen Strom. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die richtig großen Platten.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2017)

Habe mir vor zwei Tagen einen Aquero 6 LT als Luftsteuerung mit eingebaut.
Freue mich diese Anschaffung noch gemacht zu haben, denn nun kann ich meine Lüfter auf den Radiatoren getrennt und besser steuern.


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2017)

2020 kommt Glasfaser ins Haus


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2017)

Wir sind schon seit 2011 daran angeschlossen, bisher habe ich aber nicht darauf wechseln wollen, da ich von Vodafone nicht weg möchte, das Glasfaser Netz bei uns ist jedoch von Netcologne.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir sind schon seit 2011 daran angeschlossen, bisher habe ich aber nicht darauf wechseln wollen, da ich von Vodafone nicht weg möchte, das Glasfaser Netz bei uns ist jedoch von Netcologne.



Bei uns gehört die Leitung dem Staat und den Provider kann man dann frei wählen.
Die Provider müssen dann einfach eine Nutzungsgebühr pro Anschluss dem Staat abdrücken.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2017)

Das ist bei Vodafone bei uns auch so, die Leitung die sie herzu verwenden gehören der Telekom.
Bei Netcologne handelt es ich um eine eigene Firma die in den letzten Jahren bei uns eigene Leitungen zum Teil mit verlegt hat.

War mal vor Jahren bei denen und war nicht so ganz zufrieden.
Vodafone hat zwar auch seine Macken, aber im Großem und ganzem läuft es dort ganz gut und Probleme konnte ich bisher immer regeln.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2017)

Ist zwar schon gut 14 Stunden her, aber die Dubs haben die Finals gewonnen


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2017)

Die Wettervorhersage für diese Woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2017)

Ein Regenschauer gerade eben. Herrlich


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2017)

Morgens um halb 10: kuschlige 27°C im Schlafzimmer


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2017)

Meine kühlen 25 Grad im Schlafzimmer


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Umzug relativ unfallfrei durchgezogen.

Edit: und schon wieder Geld von WMD für Project Cars bekommen.


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2017)

Nach zwei Wochen dauerhaft Kopfschmerzen hat mir mein Arzt das gute Zeug mit gegeben. Endlich keine Kopfschmerzen mehr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2017)

1 Woche noch und dann ab in den Urlaub


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. Juni 2017)

Die Ehe für alle ist endlich beschlossen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2017)

War auch Mal Zeit.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Juni 2017)

Das bald endlich Feierabend ist. Bin seit Montag 5uhr Wochenende reif


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Die geile Krankenschwester die gerade hier war. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen [emoji317]


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2017)

Darfst du so was denn schon anschauen?


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2017)

1:0! Weiser köpft die deutsche U 21 zum EM-Titel


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Mich freut grade, dass ich in 2 Wochen bis Oktober Semesterferien habe 
Man sollte ja immer positiv denken, wenn man grade in der Klausurphase ist


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Juli 2017)

Ich habe meine RX 480 kostendeckend verkauft. Mit bereits zusammengespartem Geld werde ich mir wohl eine GTX 1080 zulegen.
Solange werde ich mit meiner Intel HD 530 auskommen müssen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2017)

Klausuren durch ... jetzt hoffentlich endlich mal wieder ein paar private Projekte bearbeiten können.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. Juli 2017)

Das nächste Stück Hardware ist verkauft und in der Post gelandet. Diesmal hat es mein Prodigy M getroffen. Langsam leert sich mein Hardware-Lager. Fehlt jetzt noch ein MSI Mainboard, welches natürlich auch hier im Marktplatz zu finden ist, und ein Nintendo DSi XL inkl. Spiele. Auf Kleinanzeigen ist die Resonanz leider noch nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. Juli 2017)

Mein Kater mag auch lieber AMD-Grafikkarten 
Hatte draußen in der Garage zum Saubermachen eine R9 290 offen in einem GTX 780ti Karton liegen. Er kam ran, schnuppert ganz interessiert und beginnt auf einmal, an der Grafikkarte zu lecken. Erst an den Lüftern, dann am Sapphire-Logo,...
Ich schiebe ihn ein Stück zurück, damit die Karte nicht noch ganz nass wird, da fängt er wie wild an, am Nvidia-Karton zu knabbern...


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juli 2017)

Das ich jetzt die Anleitungen für den 1.3 Wartburg habe.

Hat geklappt über Kleinanzeigen. Zwar nur Digital aber immerhin.


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (19. Juli 2017)

Habe gerade gecheckt das meine auf gut glück gekauften DDR4 Rams Samsung B-Dies drauf haben. Ich bin ein Glücksritter XD


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2017)

Heute ist wohl Sportwagen-Tag

Ein Ferrari FF, ein Porsche 997 GT3 RS & der letzte war glaub ein Mclaren gesichtet


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Juli 2017)

Gymi hat mich genommen - Studentenleben incoming (in 3 Jahren )


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2017)

Ein weiteres mal die Heimfahrt aus dem Büro überlebt!  

Bei dem Verkehr hier ist nur die Frage, WANN es mal schief geht ...  viel zu viele alte Leute auf der Straße die gar nicht mehr fahrtauglich sind.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. Juli 2017)

Ich habe soeben die Tausender-Marke an Beiträgen geknackt.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2017)

Whisky-Vorrat ist fast aufgebraucht, jetzt kann wieder verkostet und eingekauft werden 

ps: leider ist nurnoch der 12 jährige übrig. die 18+ schmecken schon besser
pps: ich spreche von Whisky und nichts anderem! 

edit: Und dabei noch ein bisschen ESL schauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (31. Juli 2017)

Lohnerhöhung und nachdem der alte Router kaputt war, ist ein neuer da und das Internet läuft


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2017)

Abends um 23:00 Uhr: Innenraum-Temperatur: 24°C
Ist aber immernoch deutlich kühler als Draussen -.-

Nachtrag:
4 Uhr Morgens hats stolze 30.2°C 


_edit: Wärmste Nacht seit Messbeginn _


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. August 2017)

Hab das 1703 Update installiert, jetzt darf man die großen Versionssprünge um bis zu ein Jahr hinauszögern 
Auch die Normalen Updates darf man jetzt etwas verschieben, normal über die internen Optionen.
Große Freude und Erleichterung bei meinen verwalteten PCs bzw besser gesagt dessen Nutzern, jetzt ist für längere Zeit mehr Stabilität bzw Ausfallsicherheit garantiert, das hätte man ruhig von Anfang an so einbauen sollen/dürfen.
Die Home Version würde ich jetzt nicht mal Geschenkt annehmen, nur die Pro ist die einzig Wahre Version


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2017)

Raritat: The Macallan Anniversary Jahrgang 1928 - 50 Jahre alt 0,7l mit 38,6% vol. incl. Holzkiste mit Lederriemen - Single Malt Scotch Whisky: Amazon.de: Bier, Wein & Spirituosen

Lest euch mal die Bewertungen durch


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. August 2017)

Meine Entfristung scheint kurz bevor zu stehen. Wenn nicht, hätten die auch echt den Poppes offen...


----------



## der_yappi (15. August 2017)

Wir haben von einem unserer Lieferanten 8x verschiedene Sorten "Florida Eis" bekommen 
Da konnten wir die letzten Arbeitstage schön davon naschen.
Mango, Cassis, Schoko, Straciatella, Vanille, Joghurt, Pistazie, Minz-Schoko

Toll bei dem Wetter


----------



## D0pefish (16. August 2017)

Urlaub, Vorfreude auf's Wochenende und eine weitere geheime Zutag für das perfekte Brötchen entdeckt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geruch, Fluffigkeit, Bissgefühl... geil! Da kommt kein Backshop und selbst die meisten alten Bäcker nicht mit. Einfach lecker! Eigenlob stinkt aber ich würde sofort loskritteln, wenn ich sie vergeigt hätte. Die Form ist noch optimierbar.


----------



## taks (16. August 2017)

Ab November gehts in eine neue Wohnung  
Die Frage ist nur, was ich in die 4.5 Zimmer reinstellen soll


----------



## Klarostorix (16. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ab November gehts in eine neue Wohnung
> Die Frage ist nur, was ich in die 4.5 Zimmer reinstellen soll


Mehr Hardware? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (17. August 2017)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mehr Hardware?



Ja, so einen Serverraum wollt ich schon immer haben 
Nächstes Jahr wird die Wohnung dann auch mit Glasfaser erschlossen. Dann gibts einen symmetrischen 1GBits Anschluss


----------



## OField (22. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 4 Uhr Morgens hats stolze 30.2°C


Weniger Mining betreiben 

Freue mich auf meine neue Brille, eine BRILLE!! Wie banal.


----------



## Jimiblu (22. August 2017)

Eeeeeendlich auf der Arbeit das Ziel erreicht, worauf mein Team und ich fast 7 Monate hingearbeitet haben. Darauf ein Eis bei dem genialen Wetter


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, so einen Serverraum wollt ich schon immer haben
> Nächstes Jahr wird die Wohnung dann auch mit Glasfaser erschlossen. Dann gibts einen symmetrischen 1GBits Anschluss



Casemod - Begehbarer (Zimmer)PC ...

@Topic, ich freu mich jetzt Fussball spielen zu gehen mit dem Sohnemann...


----------



## orca113 (22. August 2017)

Das ich noch eine Xbox One X Project Scorpio Edition ergattern konnte gestern.


----------



## ebastler (25. August 2017)

Endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. August 2017)

Jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2017)

Ich fliege auch morgen für 3 Wochen in einen sonnigen Urlaub, Yippiieee!


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2017)

Nicht, dass es was besonderes wäre... aber irgendwie ist es doch schön, wie schnell die Restgröße eines mehrere GB großen Downloads dann doch zusammenschrumpft bei 90+ MB/s


----------



## ACDSee (30. August 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

- ich hab vor 14 Tagen geheiratet
- nächstes Jahr werde ich Vater
- letzte Woche einen gebrauchten Kinderwagen für die Hälfte vom Neupreis  gekauft - und der ist einfach wie neu...  & er passt ins Auto
- unser 2015 gebautes Haus hat bislang keine Risse oder Macken und gefällt mir noch immer.
- Am WE in Berlin gewesen und festgestellt, wie schön doch die Heimat ist.
- gestern entspannt Rasen gemäht und mit Vatern ein Bierchen getrunken
-- dabei festgestellt, dass der FCM steht auf einem Aufstiegsplatz steht und ein Stadionbesuch mal wieder angesagt wäre.
-- und dass IKEA morgen in MD eröffent (wieder ein grund weniger nach Berlin zu fahren)-> Kinderzimmer shoppen incoming
- mein Job ist gut, macht Spass, lässt mir alle Freiheiten und wird anständig bezahlt
- auch meine Wasserkühlung läuft seit 2 Monaten ohne Änderung einfach mal stabil & selbst bei Youtube antworten mittlerweile nette Leute und erklären statt zu bashen..

Läuft einfach grade richtig gut. Es könnte weitaus beschissener laufen.
- Ach ja, der Whisky-Vorrat ist runter.. ich muss nachbestellen - versoffene Freunde. Fast nur noch 12-Jährige und ein paar Colaverdünner da... aber auch darauf freue ich mich.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2017)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
> 
> - ich hab vor 14 Tagen geheiratet
> - nächstes Jahr werde ich Vater


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Was mich total freut? 
Am Freitag geht endlich meine Ausbildung die ich mir schon immer gewünscht hab los. 

Fachkraft im Fahrbetrieb (Erstlizenz U-Bahn und Zweitlizenz Bus) bei den Berliner Verkehrsbetrieben. 
Und ein für Berliner Verhältnisse sehr hohes Ausbildungsentgelt gibts oben drauf... : )


----------



## taks (31. August 2017)

ACDSee schrieb:


> - ich hab vor 14 Tagen geheiratet
> - nächstes Jahr werde ich Vater



Glückwunsch 

Ich freue mich, dass endlich wieder mal gescheite Spiele (X4, Anno 1800) angekündigt sind


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (3. September 2017)

Mich freut total, dass mein Surface super für meine Einsatzzwecke geeignet sind. 

Selbst die Lehrer in der Schule sagen, dass das Ding praktisch ist ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (4. September 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mich freut total, dass mein Surface super für meine Einsatzzwecke geeignet sind.
> 
> Selbst die Lehrer in der Schule sagen, dass das Ding praktisch ist ^^



Ist immerhin das einzige produktiv nutzbare Tablet. 

Topic: Gleich gehts für zwei Wochen nach Südostasien.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2017)

Das ich gerade nach nur 14 Tagen die Baugenehmigung für meine Haus bekommen habe


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. September 2017)

Das Mi Max 2 ist genial


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2017)

Hoffenheim überrumpelt die Bayern


----------



## blautemple (9. September 2017)

*Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Endlich in die neue Wohnung gezogen. Ist ein ganz schöner Akt den ganzen scheiß mit einem Mini zu transportieren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2017)

Gerade das aktuelle bios auf mein MSI B350M Mortar drauf gespielt und in selbigem wieder alles eingerichtet.
Jetzt packe ich ein riesen file via winrar auf meinem ryzen 7 1700 mit 3,2 ghz allcore-takt und das fast völlig geräuschlos bei rund 52 grad unter luft.  
So muß das sein, vor allem wenn das ganze rest-system auf lautlos getrimmt wurde. (HTPC)


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2017)

Morgen gibt's endlich die Einkleidung für die Uniformen meiner Ausbildung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2017)

Vodafone lässt Otello Kunden in England nicht in das eigene Netz sondern schickt sie zu EE. Nur ist das Netz besser als das eigene  .


----------



## The_Rock (15. September 2017)

...dass die Cryptowährungen grad crashen  (China sei Dank!)


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. September 2017)

Einfach Alles!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. September 2017)

The_Rock schrieb:


> ...dass die Cryptowährungen grad crashen  (China sei Dank!)



Endlich eine gute Gelegenheit, günstig Coins nachzukaufen


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2017)

Einfach nur traumhaft schön ein Baby zu haben, auch wenn es sehr stressig ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. September 2017)

Glückwunsch Duvar, auch für deine Lieben. Kinder geben einem einfach immer mehr zurück... 

P.S: Man gut das Baby sieht deinem Avatar nicht ähnlich!


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2017)

Vielen Dank.
Es ist echt unglaublich, sowas habe ich echt nicht erwartet, nun bin ich traurig, dass ich nicht schon viel früher Kinder gezeugt habe^^
Hoffe 1-2 sind noch drin  Am besten wäre es wenn wir nächstes mal direkt Drillinge oder so bekommen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. September 2017)

Gott ist das süß :träum:

Meine Glückwünsche, auf das du den Stress überstehst


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2017)

6:1! Philipp und Aubameyang nehmen Gladbach auseinander


----------



## Tronado (28. September 2017)

Das meine Zahn-OP heute Mittag relativ schnell beendet war und die Ibuprofen gut wirken.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2017)

Auch Sagnols Bayern geben ein 0:2 aus der Hand


----------



## mardsis (2. Oktober 2017)

In 2 Stunden geht die Maschine nach Rom und dann gibts wieder 7 Tage Sightseeing pur.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2017)

mardsis schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden geht die Maschine nach Rom und dann gibts wieder 7 Tage Sightseeing pur.



Glückwunsch[emoji106] viel Spaß.

Das ich gleich mit der Freundin ins Schwimmbad fahre und noch den Rest der Woche frei habe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Es ist echt unglaublich, sowas habe ich echt nicht erwartet, nun bin ich traurig, dass ich nicht schon viel früher Kinder gezeugt habe^^
> Hoffe 1-2 sind noch drin  Am besten wäre es wenn wir nächstes mal direkt Drillinge oder so bekommen.



Überleg dir das mit den Drillingen nochmal ... 
Ansonsten ist es in den meisten Fällen wirklich so das man die Dinge bei den eigenen Kindern anders empfindet, plötzlich ist Babygeheul eine Musik die den Papa dazu anregt sich um das Baby zu kümmern und das obwohl Papa, bevor er Papa war Babygeheul total nervend empfand. 
So war es bei mir zumindest. 
Viel Glück für euch.

Edit: Ich freue mich auf den Geburtstag von meinem Sohn. Diese Momente, wo Kinder das sehen was sie sich gewünscht haben, sind unbezahlbar.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Der sichere VR-Porno-Konsum leicht gemacht - Galaxus

Der beste Onlineshop ^^
Hab schon Bauchschmerzen vom Lachen


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Gbit-Netzwerk & SSDs sind einfach eine super Kombination 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (10. Oktober 2017)

Eine leckere Schokolade, die zu 43% aus Kakao und 25% aus Haselnuss besteht. Diese zartschmelzende Konsistenz mit dem leichten Nussaroma, wie eine hochwertige Nutella. Lecker


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2017)

diese Latenz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2017)

Throwback Sunday ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2017)

Langes Wochenende. Erst Donnerstag wieder hin.


----------



## taks (4. November 2017)

In die neue Wohnung gezügelt


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. November 2017)

Neuen Arbeitstresen in der Küche eingebaut, lief selbst als absoluter Amateur-Heimwerker völlig unproblematisch, war günstig, ist praktisch und macht was her. 

Das nächste Projekt wäre dann ein Upgrade der Küchenzeile. Das ist dann leider deutlich mehr Geld, was da nötig wird. Unpraktisch, wenn man noch nicht weiß, wie lange man in der Wohnung bleiben wird, dank (noch) befristetem Job. Dieses Befristungswesen ist nicht nur ein Persönliche-Perspektiven-Killer, sondern auch ein Binnennachfrage-Verhinderer.


----------



## taks (14. November 2017)

Mein gemütliches Programmiereckchen in der neuen Wohnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2017)

Wow, stilvoll!  Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## taks (14. November 2017)

Danke  Nur ein grösserer Lampenschirm muss noch her ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2017)

Wow, Firefox Quantum ist gut geworden!


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wow, Firefox Quantum ist gut geworden!



Jupp. Hab mich selber grad gewundert, wie flott das Teil ist. Und das trotz 40 offenen Tabs


----------



## joraku (19. November 2017)

Ich konnte Origin Access jetzt für einen Monat nicht widerstehen - naja, wollte Star Wars Battlefront 2 doch nochmal in "finaler" Version spielen. Ende vom Lied: vielleicht kaufe ich Weihnachten 2018. 

Aber, was mich wirklich richtig freut: Titanfall 2, welches ich jetzt natürlich auch spielen kann. Das ist mit die beste Singleplayer-Kampagne in einem Sci-Fi FPS, die ich je gespielt habe! Zu Unrecht ein vergessenes Spiel. Teilweise erinnert das Spiel an Portal & Half Life 2 was die kreativen Level angeht. Echt abgefahren, wie sich krasse Over-the-Top Roboteraction mit Sprungpassagen und verrückten Levelkonstrukten abwechseln.


----------



## taks (23. November 2017)

Gemüsepfanne gekocht und beim abwaschen eine dicke Raupe gefunden. 
Waren da noch mehr im Gemüse


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (30. November 2017)

Erst um halb 10 arbeiten und um 15 Uhr hoffentlich Feierabend


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Gemüsepfanne gekocht und beim abwaschen eine dicke Raupe gefunden.
> Waren da noch mehr im Gemüse



Na da stellt sich aber jemand an. Ein paar Proteine und Eiweiß und es klettert einem sogar freiwillig in den Schlund . Bei so etwas im Salat würde ich mir ein paar Gedanken machen.

Ich darf Krank feiern nur leider mit dem rechten Flügel in der Schiene was einem den Genuß vergällt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr noch einen Finger krumm machen darf da mir nach wenigen Tagen wegen Untätigkeiten die Decke auf den Kopf tropft


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

Wochenende &endlich  Schmerzmittel für meine Nebenhöhlenentzündung 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Na da stellt sich aber jemand an. Ein paar Proteine und Eiweiß und es klettert einem sogar freiwillig in den Schlund .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

Don´t piek me 

Montag Fäden ziehen und spätestens am kommenden Mittwoch kommt die  Schiene weg so das ich endlich das Leben wieder mit beiden Armen geniessen kann und die kulinarischen Unglücke auch endlich ein Ende haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

Endlich wieder Weekend


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Dezember 2017)

Weil dem Freund einer Freundin an ihrem Wohl wenig liegt, darf ich derjenige sein, der in der Nacht auf Abruf wartet, sofern es bei der Heimreise zu Komplikationen kommen sollte...
Begründung:  Er mag es nicht, am Abend angerufen zu werden! 

Ich dachte, ich höre nicht recht. 
Kann das selbst eine halbe Stunde später nicht fassen.


----------



## Captn (13. Dezember 2017)

Meine Windows XP VM läuft jetzt endlich nicht mehr wie ein Sack Nüsse und erfüllt nun alle Annehmlichkeiten, die ich benötige.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

Die Gipsschiene ist ab die Fäden gezogen und man freut sich nach Wochen wieder darauf alles wieder machen zu können. Leider will der Arm noch nicht so wie ich es gern hätte, dazu kommen die Schmerzen zurück und mein Kadaver zeigt arge Abneigungen gegen Pflaster. Schade das so die beste Krankheit nix taugt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2017)

Gott segnet Jerusalem.


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Morgen ist endlich Wochenende!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2017)

Heute wollte ein Obdachloser am Mönchengladbach HBF Geld von mir haben. Fragte ihn, wofür er das Geld brauchte. Er fing an etwas von Tipico zu erzählen und dass er davon überzeugt sei, so Millionär zu werden. Danach wollte ich wissen, was er denn mit dem Geld anstellen wolle. Er sagte, er gäbe mir die Hälfte. Musste lachen und antwortete, er dürfte sie behalten, sonst wäre er kein Millionär.

Am Ende kaufte ich ihm dann Essen und einen Kakao. Habe ihm auch erklärt, wieso ich sein Tippspiel nicht finanzieren werde. 😆


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Heute wollte ein Obdachloser am Mönchengladbach HBF Geld von mir haben. Fragte ihn, wofür er das Geld brauchte. Er fing an etwas von Tipico zu erzählen und dass er davon überzeugt sei, so Millionär zu werden. Danach wollte ich wissen, was er denn mit dem Geld anstellen wolle. Er sagte, er gäbe mir die Hälfte. Musste lachen und antwortete, er dürfte sie behalten, sonst wäre er kein Millionär.
> 
> Am Ende kaufte ich ihm dann Essen und einen Kakao. Habe ihm auch erklärt, wieso ich sein Tippspiel nicht finanzieren werde.



Und solche Sachen freuen mich total


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem gestern die Hifonics Andromeda geliefert wurde sind heute noch 2 Tannoy eclipse three dazu gekommen.
Letztere müssen nur noch eingespielt werden, klingen aber jetzt schon gut.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2017)

Mit Bier, Schnupftabak und guter Musik um 10 Uhr Abends noch am Arbeiten. Wie in guten alten Zeiten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Dezember 2017)

Kennt ihr diese rar gesäten Momente, in denen man ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf einmal einfach extrem gute Laune bekommt?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese rar gesäten Momente, in denen man ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf einmal einfach extrem gute Laune bekommt?



Nein. Welche Drogen hast du genommen? 
Andernfalls solltest du vielleicht mal mit jemandem reden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Dezember 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein. Welche Drogen hast du genommen?
> Andernfalls solltest du vielleicht mal mit jemandem reden.


Keine Drogen! 
Das wäre ja Cheaten.


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2017)

Es ist wieder soweit, ein weiteres Jahr neigt sich dem Ende (oder hat bereits geendet, je nach aktueller Zeitzone  ).

Ich freue mich darauf, das Jahr gemütlich mit Freundin & Freunden ausklingen zu klassen. 
Egal was ihr heute Abend macht, habt Spaß und wenn ihr euch in die knallenden Feinstaubzonen begebt: Passt auf euch auf! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## mardsis (2. Januar 2018)

Der Oberschalentausch bei meinem T440s hat ohne Probleme geklappt. War ganz schön aufwendig, weil die komplette Hardware auf der Oberschale verbaut ist, aber da die alte eine kleine Bruchstelle und glänzende Stellen hatte war ein Tausch nötig.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2018)

Upgrade der Internetverbindung ist durch.  94Mbit/s Download. Sehr schön.  6ms Ping.  Noch schöner.

Nur wegen dem Upload muss ich noch mal sehen, 11Mbit/s sind definitiv zu langsam. Vertraglich zugesichert sind mindestens 20.


Edit:
Hmm, mit jedem Testlauf wird der Upload um ~0,5Mbit/s schneller.  Ich vermute mal dass sich da noch irgendwas kalibriert? 
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schon bei 22Mbit/s Upload, von maximalen 40.  Das wird ja langsam.


Edit2:
Der Upload hat sich nun bei etwa 36Mbit/s eingependelt. Sehr gut! Davon brauche ich so viel wie möglich


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2018)

> Upgrade der Internetverbindung ist durch.  94Mbit/s Download. Sehr schön.  6ms Ping.  Noch schöner.
> 
> Nur wegen dem Upload muss ich noch mal sehen, 11Mbit/s sind definitiv zu langsam.



Der Teufel weiß wie das geht...

Freue mich das ich wieder konstant 10 Mbit/s und 1,2 Mbit/s rauf habe.

Telekom war da und hat es repariert. Irgendwas war in dem Kasten an der Straße defekt. Lief bis kurz vor den Feiertagen nur mit 1-2 Mbit oder gar nicht für mehre Sekunden.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Der Teufel weiß wie das geht...
> 
> Freue mich das ich wieder konstant 10 Mbit/s und 1,2 Mbit/s rauf habe.
> 
> Telekom war da und hat es repariert. Irgendwas war in dem Kasten an der Straße defekt. Lief bis kurz vor den Feiertagen nur mit 1-2 Mbit oder gar nicht für mehre Sekunden.



Was soll ich sagen, Telekom Deutschland upgraded hier gerade der Reihe nach die Straßenzüge auf 100Mbit/s.  Nur Glasfaser gibts leider noch nicht.


1-2Mbit/s Download sind schon wirklich mies. Damit sind die meisten Möglichkeiten das Internet zu nutzen schon deutlich eingeschränkt.
Aber Ausfälle passieren leider ...  das lässt sich häufig nicht verhindern, da kann man nur versuchen sie so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Januar 2018)

Die ganze Nacht unsere Gruppenschularbeit gemacht, dabei Shisha geraucht bis zum Umkippen und jetzt zum Bäcker nen Kaffee holen

Was für ein befriedigendes Erlebnis


----------



## taks (6. Januar 2018)

Fehlen nur noch 800 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch 800 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich an WhatsApp Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## joraku (7. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch 800 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir! 

Heute, trotz Feiertag in Bayern einen sehr produktiven Tag gehabt.


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, Telekom Deutschland upgraded hier gerade der Reihe nach die Straßenzüge auf 100Mbit/s.  Nur Glasfaser gibts leider noch nicht.
> 
> 
> 1-2Mbit/s Download sind schon wirklich mies. Damit sind die meisten Möglichkeiten das Internet zu nutzen schon deutlich eingeschränkt.
> Aber Ausfälle passieren leider ...  das lässt sich häufig nicht verhindern, da kann man nur versuchen sie so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.



Ja wohne in einem Kaff was sich aber bald ändert. Zwar auch Kaff aber dort sind laut Telekom wesentlich bessere Leitungen.

Den Fehler haben sie schnell und gut behoben.

Freue mich heute das es gleich zur Mutter lecker Frühstücken geht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Januar 2018)

Wartezimmer beim Arzt ist komplett voll. Werde noch 2-3 Stunden warten dürfen. Ist zwar ein Hautarzt, dennoch gibts hier Dauernießen und Husten. Wenn ich hier nicht kränker rauskomme als ich bin, werde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Wundervoll.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2018)

Dr. Oetker 1, Troll 0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mein Xiaomi MI A1  heute Abend abholen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Januar 2018)

Werde gleich zum ersten Mal seit mehr als einem Tag essen. Ich freue mich total!


----------



## labernet (14. Januar 2018)

Endlich mein SFF fertig bekommen, nachdem die letzten Teile auf sich warten lassen hatten. Und dann zickt Windows rum, also nochmals drübergebügelt 

aber es läuft alles und 5GHz bei 1.35V stabil


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2018)

Morgen Dienstreise nach Frankreich


----------



## drebbin (17. Januar 2018)

Ein gebrauchtes Office System für meinen Vater zusammengestellt:
i3 haswell + 4gb RAM + Board + bitfenix Prodigy M + Netzteil + 180gb SSD + 22" FHD Monitor 
= 230€


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

Das ich hoffentlich ab heute wieder Internet + Telefon für mein Handy bekomme,
nachdem ich vergessen habe mir für Anfang 2018 einen neuen Vertrag zu holen und seit dem mein Handy eigentlich gar nicht erst mitnehmen muss 


EDIT:

Ach und das ich mir im Februar mein Motorrad kaufen kann


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2018)

Das es schon Mittwoch ist 




shadie schrieb:


> Ach und das ich mir im Februar mein Motorrad kaufen kann



In dem Fall fündig geworden?


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Das es schon Mittwoch ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz, noch etwas unentschlossen aber es konnte eingegrenzt werden 

nach Rücksprache mit der Regierung muss das Ding ABS haben + Einspritzer 

Da bleibt nur die bandit 650 / ER6N / CBF600 als Naked.

Und in unserem Umkreis stehen rund 5 Stück davon rum.
Werden aber erst Anfang Februar dafür zeit haben die zu besichtigen.....leider.....


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2018)

Gestern Abend um 20:00 Uhr Überweisung an Onlineshop getätigt.
Heute Morgen um 08:00 Uhr Zahlung beim Onlineshop schon eingegangen 




shadie schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die bandit 650 / ER6N / CBF600 als Naked.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Januar 2018)

Die städtischen Verkehrsteilnehmer sind heute wieder top. Zu blöd fur den Blinker, dafür umso schneller an der Hupe.  

Wenigstens bin ich am Ziel.


----------



## shadie (18. Januar 2018)

Es schneit wieder in Hamburg


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Januar 2018)

Der komplette Nahverkehr und Fernverkehr ist hier ausgefallen.
Nun spare ich mir eine kleine Reise und habe stattdessen Freizeit.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Januar 2018)

Morgen die ersten beiden Stunden Entfall


----------



## Arrandale (18. Januar 2018)

Im Februar soll hier das Glasfasernetz der DG in Betrieb gehen, von 16/1 auf 500/500 ist schon ein nettes Upgrade.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Januar 2018)

Einfach nur ansteckend, wenn Michal Elia Kamal einem die Lebensfreude laut ins Gesicht singt. 
Da bekommt man immer gute Laune und kann sie direkt weiter verbreiten. 
Dazu noch so motivierend. Einfach wunderbar!


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Das mein Auto ohne Beanstandung Tüv bekommen hat


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Januar 2018)

Mein Rechner ist endlich fertig und läuft jetzt so wie ich es mir immer vorgestellt habe .


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Januar 2018)

Das Goretzka im Sommer nach Bayern geht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Januar 2018)

Endlich sehe ich wieder wie Taras Bulba aus.


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2018)

Das Tor der Tiefgarage ist defekt und alle Autos sind gefangen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Januar 2018)

Boah, wachte grad auf und dachte, heute wäre bereits Samstag. Was n Stress. Zum Glück doch noch nicht Wochenende. Ja, das meine ich ernst!


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2018)

Mein Telefon hat gerade das Update auf Android 8.0.0 bekommen


----------



## mardsis (26. Januar 2018)

Wochenende und die CPU von einem Kumpel geht jetzt zu Intel in die RMA (Dann ist dieses Problem hoffentlich aus der Welt - Monate lang versuchen wir jetzt diesen Rechner zu reparieren und die CPU ist das einzige was noch nicht getauscht wurde)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Januar 2018)

Es ist ein wunderschöner Schabbat. Hallelujah.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2018)

Fritzbox austauschen war tatsächlich so einfach wie erhofft: Sicherung auf der alten gemacht und anschließend auf der neuen eingespielt, schon lief alles.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

Aufgewacht, gesucht und gesucht und noch nix gefunden was mich erheitern könnte


----------



## Arrandale (27. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aufgewacht, gesucht und gesucht und noch nix gefunden was mich erheitern könnte


Wake me up insideeee


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2018)

Die Katze ist gerade in die Badewanne gesprungen. Und war sehr überrascht als sie feststellte, dass da gerade Wasser einläuft


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2018)

Das Australian Open Finale geht jetzt allmählich mal richtig los.


----------



## mardsis (30. Januar 2018)

Heute die letzte Deutschklausur meines Lebens geschrieben


----------



## shadie (30. Januar 2018)

mardsis schrieb:


> Heute die letzte Deutschklausur meines Lebens geschrieben



Sag niemals nie.

BTT: Schönes Moped entdeckt ganz in meiner Nähe.
Werde ich wohl kommende Woche mal besichtigen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Januar 2018)

Morgen kommt meine Djembé endlich an. Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2018)

Zum Glück muss ich nurnoch Morgen First-Level-Support machen.
Da ist mir Second- und Third-Level um einiges lieber ^^


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2018)

Die "Lieferbar in 1-2 Monaten" Artikel von Amazon kommen plötzlich doch morgen (und damit 4 Tage nach Bestellung).
Nur doof dass die als Empfänger eingeplanten Eltern noch im Urlaub sind  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

3. Lieferung in Folge die nicht sofort kommt, die 1. gammelte 3 Tage im GVZ rum, die 2. fuhr einen Tag Gratis die Tour mit und die jetzige bringt es auf den 3. Tag im Tupperwagen wobei der Sack am Haus 2 x vorbei kam. Hatte mich auf die Filme gefreut 

So schaue ich halt die German Masters im Snooker


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Januar 2018)

Snooker is so langweilig. 

Ich werde jetzt gleich mit guter Laune über Wiesen und Felder tanzen.


----------



## mardsis (31. Januar 2018)

Die extrem schnelle Intel Garantieabwicklung - gestern alte CPU abgeholt, morgen ist die neue da (Versand mit DHL Express International zu Intel in den Niederlanden). Jetzt nur noch hoffen das der Rechner vom Kumpel dann endlich wieder läuft.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Snooker is so langweilig.


Das sehe ich ganz anders, was dort für strategisches können, Ausdauer, mentale Stabilität und Gefühl dahinter steckt, verstehen manche scheinbar nicht oder wollen es nicht verstehen, da hat man schon gestandene Männer in steinerner Mine innerlich gebrochen erlebt denen nichts mehr gelingen wollte, wenn man sich darauf einlässt - und da meine ich nicht unbedingt das man selbst spielt sondern nur zusieht, kann man dabei einen halben Tag mit guter Unterhaltung erleben, wenn man Profis zusieht glaubt man manchmal gar nicht das der gesehene Stoß wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2018)

Heute noch Arbeiten und dann Ferien


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2018)

ΔΣΛ;9236096 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich ganz anders, was dort für strategisches können, Ausdauer, mentale Stabilität und Gefühl dahinter steckt, verstehen manche scheinbar nicht oder wollen es nicht verstehen, da hat man schon gestandene Männer in steinerner Mine innerlich gebrochen erlebt denen nichts mehr gelingen wollte, wenn man sich darauf einlässt - und da meine ich nicht unbedingt das man selbst spielt sondern nur zusieht, kann man dabei einen halben Tag mit guter Unterhaltung erleben, wenn man Profis zusieht glaubt man manchmal gar nicht das der gesehene Stoß wirklich passiert ist.


Ich meinte damit nicht Snooker an sich, sondern das Zuschauen. Dass es einiges an Können verlangt, ist mir durchaus bewusst.

On topic:
Wird die nächsten Tage kälter werden. Vielleicht haben wir dann wieder etwas Winter.


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2018)

Hab im Dezember eine Zeiterfassung für die Firma eines Freundes mit Excel gebastelt und jetzt ist ein Fehler aufgetaucht.
Zum Glück konnt ich ein VBA-Script schreiben um alle 30  Dokumente zu flicken. 
Sonst wäre es viel Handarbeit geworden ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2018)

Dass in der Bahn eine Parfümflasche neben mir sitzt.
Glaube, da rieche ich dann doch lieber Schweiß wie sonst. Bald kommt der Sommer.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2018)

Batshuayi-Traumdebüt: Neuzugang führt BVB zum 3:2


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Februar 2018)

Gibt grad nichts, worüber ich mich beschweren könnte. Ein langer und schöner Tag neigt sich dem Ende zu. Hallelujah.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

Ich habe am Sonntag mein Motorrad gekauft  Suzuki Bandit GSF 650 / nur der Pott muss getauscht werden, der ist ja rießig


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag mein Motorrad gekauft  Suzuki Bandit GSF 650 / nur der Pott muss getauscht werden, der ist ja rießig



Einfach ab damit, klingt sowieso viel besser


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Einfach ab damit, klingt sowieso viel besser



Wären da nicht diese bösen deutschen Misepeter mit den 3 Buchstaben.....wie waren die noch gleich ?......T.....Ü.....V.....



Ne wird wohl nen Leovnice so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Februar 2018)

Ich freue mir auf Deutsch gesagt gerade ein zweites Loch in meinen Allerwertesten, da 2 meiner Lieblingskarten in WoT zurückkehren.


----------



## joraku (6. Februar 2018)

Bereits über eine Million Zuschauer beim SpaceX Falcon Heavy Flight Test Live Stream.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Februar 2018)

Nähte wurden am Montag gezogen und laut Arzt durfte ich wieder unter kompletter Belastung trainieren.
Heute Abend ist mir dann die Wunde am Boxsack aufgeplatzt. 

Ok, noch was Schönes:
Habe wieder Kontakt zu einer Freundin, die mehr sehr am Herzen liegt/lag.


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Februar 2018)

Endlich Wochenende


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Februar 2018)

Ich freu mich gerade einfach so ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Februar 2018)

30 Minuten Sonne tanken. Wie habe ich das vermisst. Sie wärmt bereits.


----------



## doncamill (9. Februar 2018)

Montag und Dienstag frei. Langes Wochenende ich komme


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2018)

Gleich erstmal schön auf nem Konzert abzappeln


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Februar 2018)

Den Bart grad zum ersten Mal seit längerer Zeit wieder gestutzt und dabei festgestellt, dass das Barthaar in 3 Farben vorkommt (Schwarz, Rot und Gold). Wenn das mal nicht deutsch ist. 
Hoffentlich werden die Goldenen nicht irgendwann weiß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

Das MB ist angekommen und der Zusammenbau kann beginnen


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Den Bart grad zum ersten Mal seit längerer Zeit wieder gestutzt und dabei festgestellt, dass das Barthaar in 3 Farben vorkommt (Schwarz, Rot und Gold). Wenn das mal nicht deutsch ist.
> Hoffentlich werden die Goldenen nicht irgendwann weiß.



Die werden nicht weiß, die werden Targaryenblond. Mein soziales Umfeld macht den Fehler aber auch immer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die werden nicht weiß, die werden Targaryenblond. Mein soziales Umfeld macht den Fehler aber auch immer.


Ok, dann gibt es keine Probleme.

on topic:
Das war der anstrengendste Samstag , an den ich mich erinnern kann. Ich bin so froh, dass er vorbei ist. 

Leider wird der nächste wieder so.


----------



## dgeigerd (12. Februar 2018)

Mich freuts (auch wenns fies ist) dass die ganzen Miner grad richtig am verzweifeln sind weil der Kurs stark gefallen ist^^


----------



## joraku (12. Februar 2018)

dgeigerd schrieb:


> Mich freuts (auch wenns fies ist) dass die ganzen Miner grad richtig am verzweifeln sind weil der Kurs stark gefallen ist^^



Mich nervt, dass die Preise für Hardware (vor allem GPUs) sich aber leider noch nicht absehbar entspannen... hoffentlich kommt das noch.

Aber mich freut, dass es trotz Schneeschauer immer wieder mal Sonne gibt. Ich freue mich richtig auf den Frühling.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2018)

Mich freut das meine seit längerem getätigte Bestellung nun auf dem Weg zu mir ist 
Die nervige schürf-euphorie und der darauf folgende mangel an bestimmter Hardware hat zu längeren Wartezeiten geführt.


dgeigerd schrieb:


> Mich freuts (auch wenns fies ist) dass die  ganzen Miner grad richtig am verzweifeln sind weil der Kurs stark  gefallen ist^^


Das sehe ich genauso, ich finde das eigentlich nicht fies, denn daraus entsteht eine große Umweltbelastung, der Betrug hat dadurch zugenommen in Werbung/Spam, aber auch viele nicht beteiligte werden widerwillig darin beteiligt indem man via Browser unbemerkt mit schürft, nein nein nein das ist schon gut das die Blase fast geplatzt ist.


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2018)

Das Heute viele Leute frei haben und darum die Strassen fast leer sind.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2018)

Das ich aktuell noch einen Front und keinen Heckantrieb habe.
Die Straßen sind mega vereist und was sieht man durch die Bank weg im Graben?

Mercedes und BMW 

Ach und dass das Motorrad Ende Februar angemeldet wird


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2018)

Dank grenzpaket.ch 30€ Versandkosten gespart ^^




shadie schrieb:


> Ach und dass das Motorrad Ende Februar angemeldet wird


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

Heute für einen neuen Job vorstellig geworden und in die engere Auswahl gekommen. Hoffentlich klappts.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2018)

Habe vergessen, dass wir später Pizza essen wollen und mich eben vollgestopft. 

Oh, manno. Das wird lustig.




Amon schrieb:


> Heute für einen neuen Job vorstellig geworden und in die engere Auswahl gekommen. Hoffentlich klappts.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2018)

So, bei der Arbeit für diese Woche alles erledigt, hier im Forum 4k Beiträge geschafft und nurnoch 750 likes bis ich die 1k voll habe ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Februar 2018)

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich endlich wieder einen Tag frei haben.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2018)

Gestern auf einem Konzert von Bounce gewesen. Bon Jovi Tribute Band. Ziemlich gut gewesen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2018)

Jeden Tag aufzuwachen und hier im Forum die deutlich zunehmenden Nettigkeiten der Forums - Scharia zu erdulden. Ihr seit einfach Klasse und so wertvoll wie das Salz in der Suppe wenn man auf pökeln steht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Februar 2018)

Ein wunderschönes "NRW für Israel" neigt sich dem Ende zu. Dieser Schabbat war herrlich.

God bless Israel! 

Möge den Antizionisten auch etwas Liebe zuteilwerden, auf dass sie ihren Hass verlieren.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

Arbeiten ... Stromausfall ... Alles wieder Hochfahren ... Arbeiten ... Stromausfall ... Alles wieder Hochfahren ... Arbeiten ... Stromausfall ... Alles wieder Hochfahren ... 

Wenn das so weiter geht gehe ich nach Hause ...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2018)

Der lokale Mediamarkt verkauft Ausläufer und Zurückgegebenes wirklich günstig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Februar 2018)

Die Deutsche Eishockey Nationalmannschaft ist im Olympia-Finale. Ich hoffe die Jungs holen die Goldmedallie.

Gibt es hier eigentlich Eishockey-Freaks?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Februar 2018)

Es wird demnächst noch etwas winterlicher werden und zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wird der Schnee hier im Rheinland nicht direkt am nächsten Tag schmelzen, sofern die Wettervorhersage stimmen sollte. 

Zeit für eine riesige Schneefrau.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2018)

Wochenende + Bier + Musik + CSS


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. Februar 2018)

Jetzt mit der Freundin Sushi essen gehen, danach Shoppen und Abends dann auf nen gemütlichen Kopf KCIWIS (Kiwi Menthol) von Hasso zocken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Februar 2018)

Irgendein Nachbar hört in so extremer Lautstärke bescheuerte deutsche Musik, sodass der Lärm durchs Fenster und nicht durch die Wände hörbar wird.

Challenge accepted. Jetzt dreh ich mal die Subwoofer bei 200 BPM Hardcoretechno auf. 

Cortisol für alle!

edit: gewonnen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Irgendein Nachbar hört in so extremer Lautstärke bescheuerte deutsche Musik, sodass der Lärm durchs Fenster und nicht durch die Wände hörbar wird.
> 
> Challenge accepted. Jetzt dreh ich mal die Subwoofer bei 200 BPM Hardcoretechno auf.
> 
> ...


 Glückwunsch, hoffentlich hat keiner die Polizei gerufen weil es dann viel zu laut war  

Bei mir, bin froh meinen Husten endlich überstanden zu haben, jedenfalls hoffe ich das der so schnell nicht wieder kommt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Februar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hoffentlich hat keiner die Polizei gerufen weil es dann viel zu laut war
> 
> Bei mir, bin froh meinen Husten endlich überstanden zu haben, jedenfalls hoffe ich das der so schnell nicht wieder kommt.


Nene, waren nur 5 Minuten. 
Dann ma alles Gute.

on topic:
Eiskalt, Mondschein und frische Luft.
Spaziergänge machen bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen irgendwie mehr Spaß.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. Februar 2018)

Habe endlich bei Battlefield 1 den höchsten Rang (140) erreicht - und das laut Origin nach exakt 666 Spielstunden.


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2018)

Die Heizung im Büro ist ausgefallen


----------



## Kusanar (28. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Die Heizung im Büro ist ausgefallen



Und das freut dich? Ist dein Job echt so bescheiden? 

@Topic: -14° und der olle Golf startet ohne Probleme.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Februar 2018)

Die erste echte Schneedecke die den Namen auch verdient, für meinen Jungen. Heute Rodeln! Wird Cool...


----------



## joraku (1. März 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Und das freut dich? Ist dein Job echt so bescheiden?



Hier wird auch geschrieben was einen nervt. 

Mich freut, dass die Semesterferien in greifbarer Nähe sind und dadurch viele Projekte in Angriff genommen werden können.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Heute schon deutlich weniger krank als Gestern.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Dass mein Kabelanschluss heute morgen wieder funktioniert. Seit gestern am frühen Abend gab es weder Internet noch TV. Fühlte mich etwas abgeschnitten vom Geschehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2018)

Ich freue mich das bald die beschissene Kälte wieder vorbei ist und der Frühling anfängt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich freue mich das bald die beschissene Kälte wieder vorbei ist und der Frühling anfängt.


Ich ebenfalls, mich nervz die Kälte und laut Wtterbericht soll es dieses Wochenende wärmer werden


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2018)

Freuen könnte man nicht sagen, finde es dennoch lustig und schön für mich.

Beim großen Fluss eine neue Lizenz für meinen Kaspersky gekauft - 1 Jahr / 1 PC

Jetzt kucke ich in den Lizenzinfos des Scanners nach - 1 Jahr / 10 PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze für nicht mal 15€


----------



## Gamer090 (6. März 2018)

Das ich ander Computec Leserumfrage teilgenommen habe, zwar waren ein paar Fragen etwas seltsam, und mich wundert es das man angeblich etwas gewinnen kann.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2018)

Das hier 6 Grad über Null sind und endlich der Schnee abtaut.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. März 2018)

Ja das ist toll, ende der Woche soll es bei mir um die 15° warm werden, nach dem kalten Winter kommt das gerade recht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. März 2018)

Nun gegen Winterende haut meine chronische Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung noch einmal so richtig rein. Wunderbar.

Das heißt aber auch, dass ich danach bis zum nächsten Spätherbst wieder Ruhe haben werde.


----------



## shadie (8. März 2018)

Das es am Wochenende +15°C werden mit 4 Stunden Sonne und nur 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

Dann kann die Bandit und die ER6F endlich ausgeführt werden.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2018)

Reus verlängert beim BVB bis 2023


----------



## taks (9. März 2018)

Wochenende


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, schon mal für den HSV das Navi für's Nordderby nächste Saison eingestellt.
Dann werde ich auch endlich mal in das um die Ecke liegend Holstein-Stadion gehen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen HSV-Schal durch einen KSV-Schal ersetzen.


----------



## taks (15. März 2018)

Nur noch morgen Arbeiten, dann gehts 3 Tage nach Strassburg


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2018)

Einladung zur Hochzeit einer Freundin bekommen. In Tel Aviv! Jetzt kann ich den Israel-Urlaub nicht mehr vor mir herschieben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. März 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einladung zur Hochzeit einer Freundin bekommen. In Tel Aviv! Jetzt kann ich den Israel-Urlaub nicht mehr vor mir herschieben


Tel Aviv, das Sodom und Gomorra Israels.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß. Außerhalb von Tel Aviv gibt es sehr viel zu sehen. 

On topic:
Versicherungen und Inspektionen bald komplett fertig. Damit sind die teuren Monate vorbei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Tel Aviv, das Sodom und Gomorra Israels.
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß. Außerhalb von Tel Aviv gibt es sehr viel zu sehen.



Naja, mit dem Beten (Jerusalem) habe ich es nicht so und Arbeiten (Haifa) will ich im Urlaub auch nicht 

Nee, will schon mehr mitkriegen als Partyleben (auch wenn das nix verkehrtes ist  ). Mal schauen wieviele Tage ich noch rausschinden kann bei Cheffe und Portmonaie  Vielen Dank jedenfalls!


----------



## taks (16. März 2018)

Als Beifahrer beim morgigen Roadtrip nehm ich meine Verantwortung als DJ todernst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. März 2018)

Grad nen Auftrag aus Italien bekommen. Was soll man bei dem Wetter sonst am Sonntag machen? 

Später dann einen Schneetransmann im Garten bauen, der sich selbst allerdings für eine Pflaumenbäumin hält.


----------



## ACDSee (19. März 2018)

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, konkret auf die Duelle des FCM gegen den HSV.
Hoffen wir, dass der FCM den Aufstieg nicht doch noch herschenkt.

Zumindest auf den HSV kann man sich diese Saison ja scheinbar verlassen.
Endlich 2. Liga, endlich 2. Liga.. endlich 2. Liga... HSV!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. März 2018)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, konkret auf die Duelle des FCM gegen den HSV.
> Hoffen wir, dass der FCM den Aufstieg nicht doch noch herschenkt.



Keine Sorge, im Volkspark wird auch nächste Saison Erstliga-Fußball gespielt.
Kiel ahoi.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. März 2018)

Hatte grad Zeugen Jehovas an der Tür. Blöd nur, wenn man auf jemanden stößt, der die Schrift täglich studiert und entsprechende Stellen kennt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2018)

Nächste Woche Urlaub und ab in die Sonne


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. März 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Kollegen erst einmal vor der Tür stehen und sie waren auch nach 30 Sekunden wieder weg, haben mir nur einen Flyer in die Hand gedrückt. Keine Ahnung ob ich so böse aussehe oder ob die es gar nicht wirklich versuchen wollten ...


Mein Vater meinte, ich hätte ihnen im Gegenzug jüdische Flyer geben sollen und dabei meinen Talit und meine Kippa tragen. Das wäre lustiger gewesen. 

On topic:
Eben Wildschweinchen im Wald begegnet. War im ersten Moment etwas unangenehm.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. März 2018)

Kiel dupiert den Meister und darf wieder hoffen | NDR.de - Sport - Handball


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. März 2018)

Gut, dass mir jetzt noch eingefallen ist, dass die Uhr wieder umgestellt wird. Muss morgen früh raus und weiß jetzt wieder, wieso ich früher schlafen wollte. 

Und ganz wichtig: Yeay, frische Bettwäsche.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig: Yeay, frische Bettwäsche.



Ohja, frische Bettwäsche ist der Hammer  

Ich freue mich das bald der Osterhase kommt und es mal wieder Schokolade gibt, kaufe ich mir selber selten, irgendwie kaufe ich so gut wie nie was süsses.  (Ausser Eiscreme natürlich, was wäre ein Sommer ohne Eiscreme?)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

Habe es trotz Zeitumstellung und zu wenig Schlaf heute geschafft, eine Stunde zu früh auf der Arbeit zu sein...
Was zum Geier ist da passiert?


----------



## ForceOne (26. März 2018)

Hab vor 3 Wochen einen Fernseher gekauft, welcher bei mir zu Hause abgelegt worden ist (DHL, Zustellung an Wunschort), 
bin von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und war schon voller Vorfreude, aber auf dem gesamten Grundstück kein Fernseher zu finden.
Eine Benachrichtigungskarte von DHL lag ebenfalls nicht im Briefkasten.

Habe es dann dem Händler gemeldet und vermutet, dass es einfach
ein technischer Defekt war. 

Tagelang gab es dann keine Rückmeldung, und dann meldete der Händler:

"Paket wurde an Wunschort zugestellt, eine Erstattung kann nicht veranlasst werden, da Sie einen Ablagevertrag seit 2015 mit DHL haben."

Gut, dass ich wusste, dass ich diesen nicht habe, den haben nämlich andere Mieter bei uns im Hause, aber DHL hat das seit geraumer Zeit auch einfach für mich übernommen,
hab bisher aber eben nichts gesagt, weil nichts weg war.

Habe mich dann versucht an DHL zu wenden, da wurde ich erstmal abgeblockt, weil der Händler der Vertragspartner sei und man könne mir keine Auskunft geben, 
habe dann darauf gepocht mir einfach nur mitzuteilen ob ein Ablagevertrag besteht und wenn ja, dann hätte ich gerne ein Kopie von diesem.

Nach weiteren 5 Telefonaten und zig Mails gab es dann heute endlich eine Stellungnahme in der bestätigt wurde, dass ich keinen Ablagevertrag habe!

Hab den Spaß dann den Händler weitergeleitet und der muss sich jetzt eben mit DHL auseinandersetzen, dann hat das aber hoffentlich ein Ende und
ich bleibe nicht auf meinen 700 € sitzen.

Das freut mich total.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. März 2018)

Ja, diese Typen haben generell eine an der Meise, meine letzte Bestellung haben die mir einfach beim Nachbarn auf das Fensterbrett gestellt, zum Glück sind in meiner Gegend die Leute nicht habgierig oder asozial veranlagt (auf dem Land lebt es sich besser  ), mein Nachbar hat es "am nächsten Tag" entdeckt und mir gebracht, wie ich diese Dienste hasse, die würde ich am liebsten jeden Tag in deren Hintern treten.


----------



## joraku (27. März 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hab den Spaß dann den Händler weitergeleitet und der muss sich jetzt eben mit DHL auseinandersetzen, dann hat das aber hoffentlich ein Ende und
> ich bleibe nicht auf meinen 700 € sitzen.
> 
> Das freut mich total.



Oh, ich hoffe das klappt und du bekommst dein Geld oder TV.

Hatte letztes Jahr ein ähnliches Erlebnis, nur hat nichts gefehlt. Ich habe einen neuen PC für einen Bekannten gebaut und, aufgrund räumlicher Nähe die Hardware an die Adresse meiner Eltern schicken lassen. Sie wohnen auf dem Land und haben mit der DHL vereinbart, die Dinge in die Garage zu legen. 
Meine Eltern sind an dem Tag, an dem ich zu ihnen gefahren bin in den Urlaub. Garage haben sie offen gelassen, da sie ja wussten, dass ich am selben Tag noch vorbei komme und Pakete unterwegs sind. Als ich dann Abends dort war, staunte ich nicht schlecht. Die komplette Hardware war (natürlich jeweils einzeln verpackt) vor der Haustür aufgestapelt. Warum tut man sowas? Die Haustür ist von der Straße einzusehen.

Drei Lieferdienste waren daran beteiligt... denke einfach, einer hat damit angefangen und die anderen dachten dann, was solls. 

Es wird wieder grüner draußen... der Frühling kommt, yeah!


----------



## taks (30. März 2018)

Heute Abend kann man die kurzen Hosen aus dem Schrank holen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Heute Abend kann man die kurzen Hosen aus dem Schrank holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat? Hier an der Förde liegt Schnee....


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Heute Abend kann man die kurzen Hosen aus dem Schrank holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Föhn?  Hier sind es es heute max. 12° aber sonnig. 

Topic: Nachher wird gegrillt.


----------



## taks (30. März 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Föhn?  Hier sind es es heute max. 12° aber sonnig.
> 
> Topic: Nachher wird gegrillt.



Jup, Föhn ^^


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

Der anstehende Umzug und die Entscheidung ob Telekom oder Unity Media ins haus kommt... Freundin will Telekom ... ich Unity Media. Ich habe gute Argumente. Sie keine. Also wird's Telekom.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2018)

Ich freue mich das der FRÜÜÜHLIIING endlich da ist und zwar richtig da ist, laut Wetterbericht soll es auch nächte Woche noch so warm bleiben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. April 2018)

Anfang Mai gehts für 2 Wochen nach Kreta. Ende Mai für ne Woche ins Allgäu oder nach Trentino. 

edit: Wollte mich eben über die schönen Windgeräusche freuen, da man wieder mit offenem Fenster schlafen kann. Leider hat irgendein Nachbar seine Garagentür allerdings nicht richtig geschlossen. Die Tür fliegt ständig zu und wieder auf.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

HSV gewinnt gegen Herne-West und der FCM gewinnt gegen den KSC


----------



## taks (9. April 2018)

Wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob "freuen" das richtige Wort ist.

Windows wie Sie es kennen, wird zum Auslaufmodell


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. April 2018)

Woran erkennt man, dass in Kiel der Frühling angekommen ist? 
Die riesige Haufen Möwen über der Uni trifft mit seinen "Abfallprodukten" genau mein Fahrrad.....

Das schöne an der Sache ist, dass das Problem vor einem Jahr schon bei Extra3 gelandet ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxljtB7aFpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und die Möwenvergrämung findet auch dieses Jahr wieder statt, wir sind schließlich eine Exzellenz-Universität.


----------



## taks (11. April 2018)

Endlich ist meine Wohnung mit Glasfaser erschlossen


----------



## dressler18 (13. April 2018)

Ich bin von der Europa League gestern noch so gehyped Salzburg : Lazio Rom ein wahnsinns Spiel !!! Ich hab das ganze Haus zusammengeschrien  schon lange nicht mehr so ein geiles Spiel gesehen, dabei bin ich nach dem 0:1 Rückstand direkt aufgestanden und hab den TV ausgeschalten. Zum Glück wurde ich über Whatsapp informiert das nach 22 Sekunden der Ausgleich kam ich hätte mir heute dermassen in den A*sch gebissen wenn ich das verpasst hätte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. April 2018)

Größere und repräsentative Veranstaltung, auf die wir seit Monaten hingearbeitet haben, astrein über die Bühne gebracht. Vom ganzen Team ist ne riesige Last abgefallen.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2018)

Das endlich Wochenende ist, seit 2 Wochen tut mir bei der Arbeit alles weh und ich meine alles, Nacken,Rücken,Schultern,Arme,Handgelenke,Hüfte und Füsse! Kein Scherz das tut es wirklich! Bin immer wieder froh wenn Wochenende ist und Samstag gibts dann den Muskelkater


----------



## pedi (14. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man früh aufstehen muss,und bevor der die e-schrottabfuhr kommt, so ein teil davor retten kann.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. April 2018)

Bei uns im Garten fängt mittlerweile irgendein Vogel regelmäßig um kurz vor 6 an zu zwitschern. Blöderweise beherrscht er nur einen Ton, den er immer in einer 4er Salve von sich gibt. Klingt genauso wie mein Wecker und war heute Morgen ebenso erfolgreich.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. April 2018)

Starke Kieler feiern Schutzenfest in Dresden | NDR.de - Sport - Fussball
Fussball, 2. Bundesliga: Kiel erhoht mit Sieg in Dresden den Druck - 2. Bundesliga - Fussball - sportschau.de

Jetzt muss Nürnberg noch gegen Ingolstadt verlieren, dann kommt es am nächsten Spieltag im Holstein-Stadion zum Spiel um Platz 2.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bei uns im Garten fängt mittlerweile irgendein Vogel regelmäßig um kurz vor 6 an zu zwitschern. Blöderweise beherrscht er nur einen Ton, den er immer in einer 4er Salve von sich gibt. Klingt genauso wie mein Wecker und war heute Morgen ebenso erfolgreich.


Und welcher Vogel weckt dich im Winter?  Dein elektronischer Wecker oder ein anderer lebendiger Wecker?  

Ich freue mich auf das schöne Wetter, kurze Hosen und t-shirt


----------



## schmodel (15. April 2018)

ich freu mich morgen auf Arbeit.
Warum?
mein Weibchen ist heute echt schlecht drauf und wirft mir Sachen vor die ich schon längst vergessen habe.

Also morgen habe ich wieder meine Kollegen die einfacher zu handeln sind


----------



## pedi (15. April 2018)

frauen sind nicht hysterisch sondern historisch.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. April 2018)

ich habe meine Technikerarbeit abgegeben 
 und kann jetzt den verpassten Schlaf der letzten Tage nachholen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. April 2018)

Ich liebe den Sommer! Kalendarisch zwar erst April, aber wen juckt's?

Gleich 2 Kästen alkoholfreies Radler kaufen und dann einfach nur glücklich sein. 
Morgen Abend dann die nächste Radtour und wieder mit Radler im Garten bis zum Sonnenuntergang sitzen... und am Donnerstag, Freitag...

Da stört auch die Arbeit zwischendurch nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. April 2018)

Mich freut, das ich auf meinem tablet mit win 8.1 StarTrek Voyager Elite Force,DS9 The Fallen, FarCry 1, Halo 1 (auch wenn es meckert, das die GPU des Atom zu schwach sei) und StarTrek Armada 2 anständig zum laufen gebracht hab. Lediglich F.A.K.K.2 wehrt sich erfolgreich. Dazu hab ich noch Siedler 1+2 und ein paar filme drauf. Ich hoffe nur, das das so auch reicht um 4 tage zu überbrücken.
Weniger erfreulich ist allerding der anlaß für diese maßnahme...


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mich freut, das ich auf meinem tablet mit win 8.1 StarTrek Voyager Elite Force,DS9 The Fallen, FarCry 1, Halo 1 (auch wenn es meckert, das die GPU des Atom zu schwach sei) und StarTrek Armada 2 anständig zum laufen gebracht hab. Lediglich F.A.K.K.2 wehrt sich erfolgreich. Dazu hab ich noch Siedler 1+2 und ein paar filme drauf. Ich hoffe nur, das das so auch reicht um 4 tage zu überbrücken.
> Weniger erfreulich ist allerding der anlaß für diese maßnahme...


Welches OS?

Edit: Ups, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ja Voyager Elite Force und F.A.K.K. 2 habe ich damals auch ausgiebig gezockt.


----------



## taks (18. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weniger erfreulich ist allerding der anlaß für diese maßnahme...


Wieder Spital?


@topic
Die halbe Arbeitswoche rum


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf morgen wenn die Ryzen+ Tests veröffentlicht werden. Bin sehr gespannt und neugierig. Auch wenn ich keine Wunder erwarte kann ich es kaum abwarten den PCGH Artikel zu lesen.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. April 2018)

Wetter klasse, dann sollt heute noch der 400Mbit Vertrag geschalten werden und heute Abend schön den Grill anwerfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wieder Spital?


Immer noch. Heute liefer ich mich quasi ein. Mal sehen wie weit meine 200 MB vom handy-vertrag reichen. 
Naja, schleppe ja gut 300 GB daten mit. Bin ich halt mal offline.


----------



## taks (18. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Immer noch. Heute liefer ich mich quasi ein. Mal sehen wie weit meine 200 MB vom handy-vertrag reichen.
> Naja, schleppe ja gut 300 GB daten mit. Bin ich halt mal offline.


300GB sollten glaub für erste reichen ^^
Dann kommst hoffentlich bald wieder gesund raus 


@topic
Heute Nachmittag DSGVO Vortrag


----------



## joraku (18. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> @topic
> Heute Nachmittag DSGVO Vortrag



Yeah!!!  
Den hab ich auch noch vor mir - internen Vortrag, allerdings muss ich den mit vorbereiten, so langsam sind wir aber für Ende Mai gut vorbereitet.


----------



## taks (18. April 2018)

joraku schrieb:


> Yeah!!!
> Den hab ich auch noch vor mir - internen Vortrag, allerdings muss ich den mit vorbereiten, so langsam sind wir aber für Ende Mai gut vorbereitet.



Bei mir ist es eine öffentliche Veranstaltung von nem Wirtschaftsverband.
Geht auch eher um Informationen zusammen zu tragen, da bei uns (nicht EU) noch einige (viele) offene Fragen im Raum schwirren.
Im Mai bin ich auch noch in einem 3 tägigen Seminar welches vorallem die rechtlichen Aspekte behandelt.

Ziel ist es schlussendlich als Berater in Sachen Datenschutz & DSGVO anderen Firmen zur Verfügung zu stehen.
Wenn so ein Gesetz kommt kann man ja auch Vorteile daraus ziehen ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

Man kommt nach 90 Minuten Radtour nach Hause und sieht 2 alte Kumpels vor der Haustür, die an den See gehen wollen. Jetzt mit einem kühlen Radler unter die Dusche und dann wieder an die Sonne.

Manchmal ist das Leben einfach nur schön.

Hallelu-Yah.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2018)

Mich freut das eine neue BIOS-Version für meinen Zweit-PC erschienen ist, nach Jahren, hab die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben und auf den MS-Patch gehofft, tja Zeichen und Wunder geschehen selbst bei Hauptplatinen-Herstellern, Asrock hats drauf, die scheißen nicht wie manch anderer Hauptplatinen-Riese auf den Kunden 
BIOS-Profil gesichert, die neue BIOS-Version aufgespielt, BIOS-Profil wieder laden und fertig ist die Hexerei


----------



## taks (20. April 2018)

Wochenende 

Aber ich habs irgendwie geschafft die neue 500GB SSD zu verlegen ^^ 


_edit: Wie kann man es bloss schaffen eine 500GB SSD zu verlieren -.-_

Gefunden 

Gleich mal Linux Mint installiert und bin hell begeistert.
Sogar für mein uralt Audio-Interface und Zeichenpad war im Gegensatz zu Windows gleich ein funktionierender Treiber verfügbar.
Die meisten Programme wo ich benutze sind schon vorinstalliert, den Rest bin ich grad am nachinstallieren.
Nur der neuste AMD Treiber macht Zicken ...


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Aber ich habs irgendwie geschafft die neue 500GB SSD zu verlegen ^^
> 
> 
> _edit: Wie kann man es bloss schaffen eine 500GB SSD zu verlieren -.-_


Die kannst du mir auch schenken!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. April 2018)

Ich habe eben ein Kuvert zugesteckt bekommen, von dem ich dachte, dass darin ein kleiner Text ist. Als ich dann eben nachschaute, fand ich darin 100€. 

Werde das aber nicht behalten können, weil ich sonst Gewissensbisse bekäme.

Wer bringt mich da in Versuchung?


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2018)

Immer her damit!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. April 2018)

Ne, für nen wohltätigen Zweck reserviert.


----------



## ACDSee (23. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ne, für nen wohltätigen Zweck reserviert.



Da gibt es viele: DKMS, Ärzte ohne Grenzen, Brot für die Welt, SOS-Kinderdörfer, die Tafeln, Unicef, Greenpeace - zur Not Wikipedia.
Oder guckst bei Sammelaktionen in deier Umgebung, gibt immer Menschen in Not: https://www.leetchi.com/de/sammelpools


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

Mich freut garnichts mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2018)

Was Kloppos Reds da gerade abliefern. XD


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2018)

Freue mich auch für Klopp, das nonplusultra wäre jetzt natürlich noch die Neuauflage von 2013, er gegen Heynckes.

Wird aber wohl leider nicht dazu kommen, Madrid wird' denk' ich wieder den Titel verteidigen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. April 2018)

Wie wunderbar es draußen grad riecht. Dermaßen viele Düfte in der Luft. Wege, die vor einer Woche noch kahl waren, sind nun schon zur Hälfte zugewachsen. Niemals will ich wieder in der Stadt wohnen. 

Der Frühling ist doch die schönste Jahreszeit.


----------



## ACDSee (25. April 2018)

Ich freu mich, weil:
- ich die nächsten 2 Wochen frei hab.
- meine Auto gerade die Sonnerreifen bekommt & ich so heute zum  PokemonGo spielen komme, weil ich mein Auto ja auch wieder abholen muss
- ich bei HW-Luxx einen 240 Hz-Monitor gewonnen hab, der geil ist und ich meinen alten auch noch verkaufen kann
- ich gestern trotz 0 Bock die Steuererklärung angegangen bin & Geld zurück bekomme


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (25. April 2018)

Mich Freut es, dass ich dieses schreckliche "VIA HD VDeck" auf Windows 10 64bit zum laufen gebracht habe, da das ding eine grottenschlechte installationsroutine hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. April 2018)

Und er hoffte, dass es gut geworden sein wird. Das Futur II lebt! 

Die nächsten 16 Tage werden sehr schön werden und grad ists auch fein.

Im Herbst gehts dann wohl für ne Woche nach Israel! ♥️

Shalom.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2018)

HSV bastelt am Klassenerhalt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. April 2018)

Da habe ich auch noch was:
Dusseldorf feiert - Und alles nur, weil ich dich liebe - 2. Liga - kicker


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. April 2018)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> HSV bastelt am Klassenerhalt



6x Deutscher Meister, 3x Pokalsieger, IMMER 1.Liga - HSV


Rechner-Umbau ist endlich durchgeführt. Nur noch SSD-Speicher (1,75 TB) und zusätzliche Lüfter verbaut. Und mal alles entstaubt. Zum Glück hat mein Gehäuse Staubfilter, welche auch ziemlich verstaubt waren.
Windows auch schon neu installiert. Immer wieder schön ein frisches System zu haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. April 2018)

Projekt "Dr. Martens Restaurierung" erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Was ein bisschen sorgfältige Pflege selbst bei total runtergerockten Stiefeln doch ausmachen kann, ist echt verblüffend.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. April 2018)

Weil ich vergaß, dass hier heute n Marathon gelaufen wird, steckte ich grad über eine Stunde in Düsseldorf fest. Bei dem Versuch, den Stau zu umfahren, geriet ich dann immer wieder in abgesperrte Gassen. Am Ende versucht, es etwas großräumiger zu umfahren und dabei dann trotzdem wieder in den Stau gefahren. 

Konnte dafür dann kurz auf dem Trödekmarkt Kleinbagdadankara in Rath vorbeischauen. So viele Kopftücher habe ich nicht einmal auf den Erdogandemos in Köln gesehen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. April 2018)

Kurs Erste Liga: Kiel feiert Kantersieg in Ingolstadt | NDR.de - Sport - Fussball
FC Ingolstadt - Holstein Kiel 1:5 - 2. Bundesliga - Fussball - sportschau.de

Auf in die Relegation (Bitte nicht gegen den HSV).


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2018)

Der AMD GPU-Installer (unter Win7) ist echt furchtbar schlau gemacht: Bei den Treiberlosen 640x480 Auflösung kann man die Buttons zum Installieren garnicht sehen, also immer schön w+enter drücken und hoffen dass es weiter geht  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. April 2018)

@Olstyle
Der standard windows-treiber kann aber eigentlich mehr als 640x480.  (1024x768 sollte schon drin sein, wenn man es nur einstellt)


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Konnte dafür dann kurz auf dem Trödekmarkt Kleinbagdadankara in Rath vorbeischauen. So viele Kopftücher habe ich nicht einmal auf den Erdogandemos in Köln gesehen.


Seit wann tragen türkische männer kopftuch?  

@ topic
Erfreulich ist, das ich seit meiner OP vor ein paar tagen keinerlei schmerzen hab auch ohne schmerzmittel.
Negativ ist dafür, das ich noch ein paar tage mit den thrombose-spritzen klar kommen muß und ich hasse spritzen! Dazu spannt alles rund ums knie, wenn ich es beugen will. Schaffe derzeit keine 90 grad...


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2018)

Mehr wollte mir Win7 wirklich nicht geben.
@Knie: Die Aussicht keine Trombosespritzen mehr setzen zu müssen war für mich damals die Hauptmotivation schnell Bewegung aufzunehmen.
Und das Kreuzband hält bis heute, was mich wirklich sehr freut.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. April 2018)

Zum ersten Mal einen Dachs in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Konnte mich sogar viel weiter annähern (waren max. 5 Meter) als ich dachte. Das war echt schön. Dank Mondschein sah man die weißen Streifen am Kopf richtig gut.

Die Natur ist wundervoll.

Das Gewitter ist auch schön. Konnte vom Feld aus paar schöne Aufnahmen machen. Ging noch mal gut. Etwas mulmig ists dann im Zentrum doch, wenn die Blitze von allen Seiten kommen. 

Edit2:
Obwohl ich es bin, der verreisen wird, stressen grad alle anderen deswegen. Was soll das? Ich bleibe mal gelassen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

Ich freue mich das es nicht mehr lange dauert und ich endlich wieder in 3D Welten eintauchen und schön zocken kann. Mit dem neuen Rechner dann!
Die nächsten Games welche ich mir holen werde sind Doom und Wolfenstein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2018)

... dass wieder Tag der Arbeit ist. Grüße an alle Kolleginnen und Kollegen, die nachher auf die Straße gehen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Mai 2018)

Gleich geht mein Flug nach Heraklion.

Ich glaube, ich bin im Himmel. Empfang mit Champagner. 
Werde später mal schauen, ob sich eine Putzfrau zum Essen einladen lässt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2018)

Das große Windows 10 Update hat endlich HDR-Upscaling und damit quasi ein Ende des Rumgeschalte zwischen den Modis gebracht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2018)

Wer braucht schon griechischen Wein? Die Frauen machen wesentlich mehr her! Augenweiden überall. Tatsächlich hübscher als Türkinnen (was nicht so leicht ist) und fast auf einem Level mit Italienerinnen.


----------



## Arrandale (4. Mai 2018)

Das Upgrade von Telekom 16/1 DSL auf Deutsche Glasfaser 200/200.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2018)

Dass mein neues Fichtenmoped läuft und schnurrt. Maximal 3-mal ziehen und es knattert fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2018)

Heute Mittag lecker grillen!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Mai 2018)

Gleich zweite Schicht als Wahlhelfer bei der Kommunalwahl. Danach 50€ reicher.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Mai 2018)

Vocaroo | Voice message

Erfreut mich immer noch.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Mai 2018)

Auszählen der Kommunalwahl ging fix, und das trotz zusätzlicher Abstimmung über den Flughafen Holtenau. Und 50€ gibt's noch oben drauf.
Wahlbeteiligung lag leider nur bei 50%.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Mai 2018)

Vergessen, dass Kopfnicken hier "nein" bedeutet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2018)

Hab spontan den Brückentag zum Überstundenabbau frei bekommen.


----------



## mardsis (8. Mai 2018)

Durch mit den Abiprüfungen und heute in der mündlichen erstmal 14P geholt. Auch wenn Mathe nicht so toll gelaufen ist habe ich jetzt immerhin einen Ausgleich


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2018)

Wochenende


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Mai 2018)

Einmal im Leben Marathon laufen? Geschenkt.
Nie wieder plane ich Wanderungen mit über 7 (denke, das is ne gute Grenze) Stunden Dauer inkl. Bergbesteigung. Erst recht nicht, wenn man aus Versehen den Bergpfad verlässt und dann querfeldein zunächst auf dem zweithöchsten Gipfel landet. Nachdem ich vom Berg runter war, hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr und noch 7 Stunden Wanderweg vor mir. 
Habe den Scheiß durchgezogen mit dem Resultat, dass mir alle weh tut und ich mich nur an eine spaßige Besteigung erinnern kann. Der Rest war Folter, Folter, Folter. Jede Bewegung tut grad weh. 
Zwischenzeitlich halluziniert und Sterne gesehen, aber...

Endlich zu Hause bzw. im Hotel! Das ist so genial. Da musste ich trotz der Schmerzen einen Freudentanz aufführen. 
Bin grad so glücklich.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

Langes Wochenende. 4 Tage frei!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

You may run, but you cannot hide!
Manchmal ist es ganz lustig zu sehen, wie man von seiner Vergangenheit eingeholt wird. 

Sowas von schön ist nicht normal!


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2018)

So, der HSV is unten, da wo er schon vor drei Jahren hätte hingehören sollen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So, der HSV is unten, da wo er schon vor drei Jahren hätte hingehören sollen.



Ja endlich! Aller guten Dinge sind drei. Beim dritten Versuch hat es jetz endlich funktioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2018)

Dass sich das nachher wieder etwas legt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2018)

Meine Frisur... Ich muss so lachen, wenn ich in den Spiegel schaue.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2018)

Manthey Racing gewinnt 24h-Rennen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Mai 2018)

Sehr Schade für Braunschweig, dass sie absteigen. Ich habe mich schon auf's Nordderby gegen den HSV gefreut. Aber Holstein Kiel ist bereit für die Relegation.
Braunschweig steigt nach Debakel in Kiel ab  | NDR.de - Sport - Fussball


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2018)

Zweitligameister! Fortuna, Fortuna, Fortuna!


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2018)

Pc Hardware wurde heute im PC Geschäft bestellt. Bis Ende dieser Woche sind wahrscheinlich alle Teile angekommen und vollständig. Dann wird schätzungsweise nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch (Montag ist ja Feiertag) mit dem Zusammenbau begonnen.  Dann Windows Installation, Treiber, Updates, verschiedene Stabilitätstests.  Spätestens Ende nächster Woche kann ich in den PC wohl abholen. Ich poste dann in meinen Kaufberatungsthread ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Magera (15. Mai 2018)

Mein Stuhl kommt endlich am Donnerstag!
5 Monate suche und Recherche. Ich hab keine Lust mehr, ich will doch einfach nur sitzen!
hab dann auch passend Freitag frei und kann aufbauen, und dann ab Sonntag 2 tage frei um auch mal länger zu sitzen


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

Freitag schon meinen neuen PC am Start.  Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2018)

Balkon gereinigt, alle Fenster gereinigt, Steuererklärung fertig gemacht und bekomme vermutlich nen Tausender zurück 


Und der Like-Conuter steigt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2018)

Wie lange zählt der Like Counter schon ungefähr? Ich lösche denn immer recht schnell, und es ist eher umgekehrt, ich bin derjenige der viel gibt und Heute waren es bis jetzt 12 Stück 

EDIT: Ich habe mal nachgezählt, in den letzten 2 Monaten, so lange geht die Liste im Profil, 47 erhalten und 500 gegeben


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2018)

Eintracht feiert Sensation im Pokal


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2018)

Natürlich hat es seine Höhen und Tiefen, aber grad ist das Leben ziemlich schön.
Frieden kann man wohl nur in sich selbst finden.

Shalom.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2018)

Bin zwar kein fußball-fan und hab auch nicht geschaut, aber Aue bleibt in der 2. Liga!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

Ausnahmsweise mit den Öffentlichen unterwegs und natürlich stinkts in der Bahn nach Pisse. 

Das soll mir eine Lehre sein!


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

Vor wenigen Augenblicken eine Rechnung entdeckt (Nur noch das Jahr lesbar), von meinem Athlon x4 aus dem Jahre 2009, 91€

schon 9 Jahre hab ich diese CPU 


Damals übertaktet auf 3,5 Ghz, heute auf 2Ghz untertaktet


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2018)

Wie Taks habe ich auch die Steuererklärung durch - müssten hier auch so um die 1k€ zurück geben.

Anruf vom Reisebüro: die Unterlagen für meinen Irland-Urlaub sind da 
Am Samstag abholen und die Zugzeiten für die Anreise zum Flughafen aussuchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2018)

Ich habe endlich den richtigen Krawattenknoten für mich gefunden und auch gleich beim ersten Mal ordentlich hinbekommen: den doppelten Windsor! Sehr empfehlenswert für eher vertikal platzsparend gebaute Männer, denen sonst der "Krawattenschniepel" immer zu lang ist


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

Dass ich ab dem 1.7.18 einen neuen Job habe und endlich in die EDV Welt auch im Job eintauchen darf 
Und zudem noch ein ganzes Stück mehr an Gehalt bekomme 

*Was freut mich heute nicht?*

Das ich heute mein Kündigungsgespräch beim aktuellen Arbeitgeber halten muss .......


----------



## Icedaft (25. Mai 2018)

Das der Reifenhändler meines Vertrauens mir ein gutes Angebot für die Conti Road Attac 3 macht, mich dann aber heute morgen anruft um mir zu sagen, das diese erst bestellte werden müssen, ich also zum Wochenende nicht fahren könne.

Ich musste also kurzerhand auf die Metzler ME7RR umschwenken, keine schlechten Reifen, die Contis hätten mich aber mehr gereizt...


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Dass ich ab dem 1.7.18 einen neuen Job habe und endlich in die EDV Welt auch im Job eintauchen darf
> Und zudem noch ein ganzes Stück mehr an Gehalt bekomme
> 
> *Was freut mich heute nicht?*
> ...



Dass mein Kündigungsgespräch gut verlaufen ist und man sich im guten trennt und man mich mit meinen Gründen auch verstanden hat.


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2018)

Wochenendtrip in den Süden 




shadie schrieb:


> Dass ich ab dem 1.7.18 einen neuen Job habe und endlich in die EDV Welt auch im Job eintauchen darf
> Und zudem noch ein ganzes Stück mehr an Gehalt bekomme



Glückwunsch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte zwar 2 Semester BWL, aber ich verstehe es dennoch nicht.
Ja, die Ansetzung eines Preises ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Wenn ich dann aber sehe, dass sich einer meiner Artikel besser verkauft, wenn ich nichts mache, außer den Preis zu erhöhen, verwundert mich das dennoch extrem.

Nun, eigentlich sollte man sich darüber vielleicht nur freuen. Dann tun wir das mal.


----------



## shadie (25. Mai 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



many Thx


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Hui, Liverpools Offensivdrang ist einfach nur krass. Die hätten Bayern schon abgeschossen. Mal schauen, was da noch kommen wird.

Morgen wird ein guter Tag werden!


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hui, Liverpools Offensivdrang ist einfach nur krass. Die hätten Bayern schon abgeschossen. Mal schauen, was da noch kommen wird.
> 
> Morgen wird ein guter Tag werden!


Tja, nur blöd, wenn man für einen eigentlich besseren Torhüter (Mignolet) einen schlechteren (Karius) holt.

Schade für Klopp jedenfalls.
Madrid hat dagegen mal wieder bewiesen wie weltklasse sie im Ausnutzen von glücklichen Fügungen sind.
Bayern hätte es im Finale garantiert nicht schlechter gemacht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, nur blöd, wenn man für einen eigentlich besseren Torhüter (Mignolet) einen schlechteren (Karius) holt.
> 
> Schade für Klopp jedenfalls.
> Madrid hat dagegen mal wieder bewiesen wie weltklasse sie im Ausnutzen von glücklichen Fügungen sind.
> Bayern hätte es im Finale garantiert nicht schlechter gemacht.


Habe leider alle Tore verpasst, weil ich nur die erst Hälfte sah. 

Wir haben Mai und schon jetzt jede Nacht fast 20°. Tagsüber kann es ja noch so heiß sein, aber bei solchen Verhältnissen sehne ich mich nach dem Winter. 
Muss doch irgendwo in die Berge ziehen.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2018)

1860 München steigt in die 3.Liga auf


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels... und zwar das Ende nächster Woche wenn es wieder deutlich kühler wird. 
25Grad+ sind nichts für mich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels... und zwar das Ende nächster Woche wenn es wieder deutlich kühler wird.
> 25Grad+ sind nichts für mich.


Wenn du gestern diese mit nächster meintest, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen. Sehe hier 28° oder 27°.

Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn es nachts einfach um die 10 sind, damit man wenigstens schlafen kann. Am Tag schwitzen ist ok.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn du gestern diese mit nächster meintest, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen. Sehe hier 28° oder 27°.


Jetzt meine ich das Ende dieser Woche.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt meine ich das Ende dieser Woche.


Wohnst du in Winterberg oder Siegen? Rheinland kann es nicht sein.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Winterberg oder Siegen? Rheinland kann es nicht sein.


 OWL - Ostwestfalen-Lippe


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mein Handy heute irgendwo liegen lassen und weiß nicht wo... 
Abgesehen vom Materialwert finde ich das aber ganz praktisch, nicht erreichbar zu sein. 

Edit:
Juhu, innerhalb von 5 Minuten ist selbst die Unterhose komplett durchnässt. Das nenne ich einen Regen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Man verzeihe mir den Doppelpost, aber Mensch, ist die neue Verkäuferin im türkischen Geschäft hübsch. Schöner kann man einen Menschen ja nicht einmal zeichnen. 

Bin da nur hin, weil der Laden unter der Moschee heute keinen freien Parkplatz hatte. Welch ein Glück.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

Da ich ja nicht nur rummeckern will... ich habe meinen neuen PC seit letzten Freitag und bisher keinen Absturz.
Ansonsten schon gut eingewöhnt auch in Win10. In Doom immer zwischen 100-140 Fps. 
Und das mit der Kühlung kriege ich auch noch optimiert.
Fazit: das Ryzen System ist bis jetzt keine Enttäuschung.  Ich komme ja von Intel und habe meinen alten 2500k in Rente geschickt.
Ich bedanke mich auch bei allen Foren Mitgliedern welche mir in meinen "Problem" Threads und bei meinen Fragen bisher geholfen haben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Der Sonne dabei zugeschaut, wie sie hinter der Waldkante verschwunden ist. Die restlichen Strahlen erhellen den hügeligen Golfplatz.
Nun warten, bis der große, gelbe Mond in einer Stunde aufgeht und hier alles mit "seinem" kühlen Licht bestrahlt.

Zwischendurch auf seine Reflexe verlassen, dass ich von der Rasenbewässerung auf dieser Bank nicht zu viel abbekomme. Letztes Mal warnten die Ohren mich. Nun höre ich allerdings Musik. Nebenbei die Mücken von meinem Blut kosten lassen (wenn auch unfreiwillig).

Ja, so kann man den Tag ausklingen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

Die ersehnte Abkühlung ist bei uns seit heute eingetreten und soll wohl erstmal bis Mitte nächster Woche anhalten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. Juni 2018)

Mich freut es gerade total, dass ich als Unglaubwürdig abgestempelt werden, nur weil ich sage, dass ein iPhone nicht besser als ein Android Gerät ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn es nicht Kiel ist, ist es immer gut, wenn eine Mannschaft aus Schleswig-Holstein Handball-Meister wird.
Flensburg behalt die Nerven - und ist Meister | NDR.de - Sport - Handball


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2018)

Nur noch 3 Wochen bis zum Urlaub und anschließendem Arbeitgeberwechsel


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Wie kann man nur so süß aussehen? Oh man... 
Verdammt, ich kann nicht mehr klar denken. Haut mich mal jemand?


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

Auf die Zukunft der Automatisierung, 
diese Beamten Bürokratie ist ein Witz sondersgleichen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juni 2018)

Die komplette Allee neben der Pferderennbahn ist voller Glühwürmchen. Das sieht wirklich wunderschön aus.


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2018)

Zum Frühstück die ersten eigenen Erdbeeren des Jahres gefuttert


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juni 2018)

Bettchen in den Keller verfrachtet, sodass man wieder erholsame Nächte genießen kann. 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit bei 20° sind unschlafbar. Muss mich nur noch an die Spinnenbisse (zu erkennen an 2 nebeneinander liegenden Löchern) gewöhnen. Kratzt weniger als ein Mückenstich, schwillt dafür allerdings irgendwie an.


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

Das sich der Freundeskreis aufgelöst hat, die Menschen ändern sich nicht, einmal Chemische Drogen immer wieder.

Und reisen "unbeholfene" Freunde mit runter.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Das sich der Freundeskreis aufgelöst hat, die Menschen ändern sich nicht, einmal Chemische Drogen immer wieder.
> 
> Und reisen "unbeholfene" Freunde mit runter.



Was die Leute nicht alles so "freut" ^^

Mich freut die derzeitige Abwesenheit von scheinbar unlösbaren Problemen. Also: es läuft.


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2018)

Die nächsten Tag hats Regen und unter 20°C


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2018)

Bei uns ist es auch die nächsten Tage deutlich kühler um die 20 Grad. So wie es aussieht mindestens für eine Woche.
Da kann man wenigstens wieder mehr machen und fühlt sich nicht so eingeschränkt. 20-25 Grad sind ok für mich. Alles darüber Quälerei.
Ausser man ist am Wasser und kann sich regelmäßig abkühlen. Oder am Meer, wo die Luft auch anders ist.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Juni 2018)

^
|

Das freut mich auch!

Bei allem über 20 Grad hält man es in langer Kleidung ja nicht im Büro aus...


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2018)

15°C und Dauerregen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

Seit über 30 Stunden nichts gegessen. Gleich werde ich endlich wieder leben.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2018)

Ich kriege bald wohl ein Brille und dann kann ich hoffentlich wieder besser sehen. Sehe leicht doppelt, besonders Buchstaben und Texte. Egal aus welcher Entfernung. Hab wohl eine leichte Fehlstellung der Augen entwickelt. Warum auch immer. Hat sich mit der Zeit so eingeschlichen. Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin beim Augenarzt.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2018)

taks schrieb:


> 15°C und Dauerregen



15°C und Dauerregen, beendet! Jetzt ndlich wieder angenehme 20°C und Sonnenschein  Mich freuts das ich jetzt Abends entlang des Sees spazieren gehen kann


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Juni 2018)

Heute gesehen das es erfolgspraemie zum Gehalt gab und naechsten Monat gibt's schon wieder Urlaubs Geld. 
Freu mich.

Ueberleg das zu investieren.... Vielleicht ein wenig Gold, platin oder Rhodium kaufe....... Für osmium längst nicht 

Und generell is morgen Freitag... Grund zur Freude... Das Wochenende steht bevor


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juni 2018)

Endlich Regen und 15°C


----------



## Master-Onion (14. Juni 2018)

Sei Froh, wir auch endlich bewölkt und 20°C


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2018)

Haben wir hier auch. Auf 30 Grad kann ich verzichten. 20-25 Grad sind ok. Kann dann von mir aus das ganze Jahr über so bleiben.


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2018)

In 1 Stunde 13 Minuten.......WOCHENDE !!!!!! 


EDIT:

30 Minuten.....ja ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juni 2018)

Bei mir zwar erst jetzt, aber dafür umso mehr Grund zur Freude:
Endlich Wochenende! 

Darauf 2 alkoholfreie Franziskaner Radler!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Juni 2018)

Kieler Woche


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2018)

Nächstes Jahr geht es beim Tennis endlich in die Altersklassen. Offene Klasse gegen 15 jährige Talente ist einfach nur anstrengend und unbefriedigend.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juni 2018)

Es heißt ja, man solle seinen Wahnsinn nur in kleinen Portionen rauslassen, damit man niemanden abschreckt. 

Ich habe jemanden gefunden, den ich nicht verschrecke, wenn ich alles auf einmal rauslasse. Das ist echt cool! Die Dame ist aber nicht unbedingt minder bekloppt.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2018)

Am Freitag geht es mit zwei Kumpels fürs WE nach Hamburg


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

Ich war heute beim Augenarzt. DesinfomierterLoser (was fürn Name) du hattest Recht! Es ist eine beidseitige Hornhautverkrümmung.  Danach war ich bei mehreren Optikern und habe mich beraten lassen und Preise verglichen. Mir wurde entweder eine Gleitsichtbrille oder Bildschirmarbeitsplatzbrille empfohlen. Die PReisunterschiede sind erheblich zwischen Geschäften. Schade das die Krankenkassen 0 Cent dazu beisteuern. Erst wenn man nur noch 30% Sehkraft hat, dann zahlen sie.Naja, ich freue mich trotzdem, weil die Ursache ich jetzt kenne und was dagegen gemacht werden kann. Morgen gehe ich zum Optiker und bestelle die Bildschirmbrille.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2018)

Ist zwar eher eine Mischung aus freuen und nerven, aber trotzdem:
Da X4:Foundations Vulkan-Unterstützung braucht, gibt es dieses Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

@ Headcrash
Nun, wenn das Bild selbst bei einem geschlossenen Auge so wirkt, als sähe man doppelt bzw verzerrt, ist das ja recht naheliegend.
Sofern die Linse selbst nicht beschädigt ist, lässt sich die Hornhautverkrümmung durch bestimmte Sehübungen sogar etwas beheben. Das würden Optiker ungern zugeben, aber mir hat es geholfen, was der nächste Sehtest belegte. 

on topic:
Am Freitag geht es zu einer Konferenz nach Berlin. Ich bin gespannt.
Ach ja, um dem Trend hier zu folgen: Endlich sind die Kirschen auch in meinem Garten reif.


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2018)

Nur noch 2 Tage dann ist Urlaub


----------



## joraku (21. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim Augenarzt.



Also wenn ich mir deine Augen so anschaue diagnostiziere ich auch ein leichtes Schielen! 

Ne, im Ernst: Alles Gute, hoffe du findest eine passende Brille. 
Ich muss selbst auch mal wieder zum Optiker, denn ich brauche dringend eine neue Brille. Habe zwar bisher nur zum Autofahren eine Brille auf, aber mir ist meine "Jugend-Brille" dann doch zu klein.^^

Meine Eltern fahren in Urlaub und der Familienhund darf bei mir in der WG Urlaub machen. (Sie ist zu alt um ihr noch eine längere Reise zuzumuten.)


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

joraku schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir deine Augen so anschaue diagnostiziere ich auch ein leichtes Schielen!


Ganz leicht.



> Ne, im Ernst: Alles Gute, hoffe du findest eine passende Brille.
> Ich muss selbst auch mal wieder zum Optiker, denn ich brauche dringend eine neue Brille. Habe zwar bisher nur zum Autofahren eine Brille auf, aber mir ist meine "Jugend-Brille" dann doch zu klein.^^


Ich schwanke noch zwischen Gleitsicht und Bildschirmarbeitsplatzbrille. Die einen sagen mit Gleitsicht kann man am PC nicht so gut sehen. Andere sagen das geht.
Die Gleitsichtbrille müßte ich dann immer tragen und man muß sich wohl erstmal dran gewöhnen. Kann einen auch Schwindelig und übel von werden.
Optimal wären zwei Brillen aber das ist mir momentan zu teuer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

Ne Frau hat mir grad am Bahnhof gedroht, dass man mich finden, in einen Sack stecken und dann verkaufen werde. 

Das freut mich zwar nicht, aber es war lustig, obwohl sie es sehr ernst meinte. 

edit:
Grad erfahren, dass die Konferenz ab morgen so vollgepackt ist, dass es gar keine Zeit geben wird, um sich Berlin etwas anzuschauen. Tolles Wochenende!

edit2:
Richtig kühl diese Nacht. Endlich wieder gut schlafen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2018)

Morgen (bzw. heute) frei bekommen, um ein paar Überstunden abzubauen. Theoretisch könnte ich mir generell die nächsten zwei Monate Viertagewochen gönnen,, das klingt gar nicht schlecht


----------



## dressler18 (22. Juni 2018)

Nur noch bis 11:30 arbeiten - danach gehts auf das Southside Festival


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juni 2018)

Konferenz vorbei und endlich wieder zu Hause. Musste improvisierend einen kleinen Vortrag halten. Lief sogar recht gut.
Brandenburger Tor finde ich nicht so imposant wie das Reichstagsgebäude. "Dem Deutschen Volke". Wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. 

Wochenende!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich freue mich das Heutige Chaos "überlebt" zu haben, der Müller war überfüllt mit Leuten und der Edeka auch, dann wurde ich beinahe vom Bus angefahren und die Leute auf der Strasse sind mit "geschlossen Augen" durch die Gegend gelaufen. Ich musste ständig ausweichen und wenn man eine schwere Tüte in der Hand hält umso umständlicher. 
Und mit den Eiern im Edeka hatte ich irgendwie Pech, die ersten beiden Schachteln die ich angehoben habe, hatten beschädigte Eier drin! Bei der ersten musste ich sogar meine Hand mit einem Taschentuch säubern weil ein Ei oben beschädigt war und das Zeugs auslief ohne das ich es gesehen hatte vor dem anfassen. Bei der zweiten Schachtel war die Unterseite feucht, also wieder ein Ei kaputt  Bei der dritten Packung war alles in Ordnung und die ist auch ganz zu Hause angekommen  

Hoffetlich wird es morgen besser!


----------



## Sixe44 (27. Juni 2018)

Ich hab Montag meinen Moped-Führerschein bestanden und werde bald 24, sodass ich endlich fahren kann  

Nur 'nen Stellplatz hab ich nicht, und das inmitten von Hamburg :/


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. Juni 2018)

Neue Tastatur ist angekommen und es tippt sich auf dieser richtig gut.



Sixe44 schrieb:


> Ich hab Montag meinen Moped-Führerschein bestanden und werde bald 24, sodass ich endlich fahren kann
> 
> Nur 'nen Stellplatz hab ich nicht, und das inmitten von Hamburg :/




Hättest mal hier nach Kiel ziehen müssen, hier gibt Parkplätze und wenig Autos....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

In Schleswig-Holstein Motorrad fahren? Sehr spannend. 

On topic:
Es wird wieder wärmer. Am meisten freue ich mich allerdings auf die Sonne.


----------



## Sixe44 (28. Juni 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Neue Tastatur ist angekommen und es tippt sich auf dieser richtig gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja nur ist Kiel leider.. naja.. nicht so schön 
Was hast für eine Tastatur geholt? Brauche auch bald ne neue


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Ich war früher auch mal in Kiel. Das ist aber lange her. Da waren wir mal im Schifffahrtsmuseum.

Topic: Ich freue mich auf weitere schöne WM Spiele.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Pünktlich zahlende Kunden, schönes Wetter und entspannte Musik. Ist das der Himmel?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

Heute Morgen gab es plötzlich doch ein Oreo Update fürs Moto Z.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Radtour beendet. Nun ein kühles Radler und Dusche. Danach die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages mitnehmen bei etwas Musik. 

Ich spüre meinen Puls ohne Antasten in den Waden. Was ist da los?


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2018)

Bald ist Wochenende


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juni 2018)

Heute 50,00€ gewonnen mit n Rubbellos ... wie Geil


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. Juni 2018)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Ja nur ist Kiel leider.. naja.. nicht so schön
> Was hast für eine Tastatur geholt? Brauche auch bald ne neue




Nicht schön.... Kiel ist so schön, dass sich der Denkmalschutz an einer Fahrradreparaturstation an der Uni stört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jn4OQbZboLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man an der Förde steht, darf man einfach nicht nach Osten gucken.

Neue Tastatur: Lioncast LK300


----------



## doncamill (29. Juni 2018)

Haha,

das hatte ich auch gesehen

Mich freuts dass es meinem kleinen Bully nach seiner OP wieder besser geht <3


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2018)

Mich hat es heute wieder in den Fingern gejuckt, ich habe letztendlich den Drang zum übertakten nachgegeben.
Es läuft auch stabil, in Spielen, unter Cinebench und sogar im 3DMark Time Spy Extreme CPU-Test lief es sauber - das bedeutet für mich Alltagsstabilität.
Keine Ahnung ob ich bei den Volt noch herunter gehen kann, aber das ist auch nebensächlich, ich wollte nur wissen ob auch etwas mehr möglich ist.
5300MHz hören sich gar nicht schlecht an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei werde ich aber nicht bleiben, ich werde wieder auf 5,1GHz zurück gehen, wie es in meinem Spiele-PC Profil (Signatur) angezeigt wird, das werde ich womöglich im Winter nutzen aber im Sommer ist es mir etwas zu viel des guten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hab endlich den "Needle" ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juli 2018)

Gleich wird die Arbeit am Entwurf eines Flyers fortgesetzt. Ich hoffe, dass es auf dem Uni-Gelände neben dem botanischen Garten Bänke mit Tischen gibt. Zu lange war ich nicht mehr da. 

edit:
Vergessen, dass ich vorerst durch ganz Düsseldorf fahren muss. Da verfliegt die Vorfreude.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Das sowieso schon wunderschöne Ghost of a Tale bekommt ein Grafikupdate weil den Hauptentwickler die Texturierung in Gold of War so beeindruckt hat dass er seine auch verbessern wollte.


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2018)

So, nach drei Wochen Arbeit endlich die Dokumentation/Definition für das GUI unserer neuen Applikation fertig 
Endlich mal wieder etwas Abwechslung ^^


----------



## Immunglobulin (5. Juli 2018)

fpoghbijdgpoidjjgbdophbg


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2018)

Ich freue mich  nach dem 3. mal einkaufen endlich an das Geschirrspülmittel gedacht zu haben  Eine Einkaufsliste mache ich selten und denke auch selten daran diese durchzulesen und zu schauen was ich noch brauche.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juli 2018)

Heute mal früher Schluss... das macht gute Laune, auch wenn das Wetter besch...eiden ist


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Juli 2018)

Unverhofft kommt oft, nicht kommen sehende Finanzspritze erhalten ... ich bin immer noch Betäubt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juli 2018)

Geschäftsreisen sind sehr spaßig. 900 Kilometer an einem Tag zurückgelegt, seit 6 Uhr unterwegs und viel zu wenig gegessen und getrunken. Doch der Grund zur Freude überwiegt: Heute Abend beginnt Schabbat.


----------



## ACDSee (7. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Geschäftsreisen sind sehr spaßig. 900 Kilometer an einem Tag zurückgelegt, seit 6 Uhr unterwegs und viel zu wenig gegessen und getrunken. Doch der Grund zur Freude überwiegt: Heute Abend beginnt Schabbat.



In diesem Sinne: "Hoch die Hände, Wochenende!"


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

Heute ist El Gordo ... Sommerlotterie Heureka


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2018)

Es wird die nächsten Tage erstmal wieder kühler bei uns.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juli 2018)

Es bleibt die nächsten Tage so warm bei uns! 

Sitze grad an der Sonne. Richtig angenehm.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2018)

Gleich spielt England ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juli 2018)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine kleine JBL-Bluetooth Box einen Schrank so zum vibrieren bringt, dass mein Handy (war lautlos) aus 2 Metern Höhe auf den Boden fällt. 
Nun das Gute: Mehr oder weniger unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2018)

Es freut mich das alle Kinder und ihr Trainer aus der Höhle in Thailand gerettet werden konnten!


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es freut mich das alle Kinder und ihr Trainer aus der Höhle in Thailand gerettet werden konnten!



Diesem freudigen Ereignis schließe ich mich doch mal spontan an.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

Da hat man frei, will ausschlafen und wird mit grellen Geschrei geweckt. Ich sofort hin ist meiner Frau beim wischen der Henkel vom Eimer abgerissen. Dann auch noch in der Ecke wo mein Computer steht. Der Boden in der Ecke ist gefliest. Ist alles nass gewesen.
Ich habe schon Panik geschoben. Wir haben alles trocken gemacht mit Handtüchern. Zum Glück steht der Rechner unten im Schreibtisch und nicht auf dem Boden. Der Schreibtisch ist erhöht und steht auf Füßen.
Ist jetzt alles trocken und läuft noch.


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2018)

Ein gescheiter USB-Stick ist einfach ne super Sache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

Mich freut, dass ich bald damit fertig sein werde, Magic-Karten zu sortieren. Kann mir nichts Schöneres an meinem freien Tag vorstellen. 
Wenn ich damit nicht einen großen Teil des nächsten Autos finanzieren könnte, hätte ich das schon längst beim Grillen als Anzünder verwendet. Monotone Arbeit ist so extrem nervenaufreibend...
Nächstes mal stelle ich dafür eine studentische Hilfskraft ein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2018)

Magic-Karten, das waren noch Zeiten... 

@T:

Endlich die Urlaubszusage bekommen. Also schnell Reisepass beantragen und den Flug nach Tel Aviv buchen. Stellt sich nur die Frage, was man bei den dort zu erwartenden Temperaturen Ende August zu einer Hochzeit anzieht


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juli 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, was man bei den dort zu erwartenden Temperaturen Ende August zu einer Hochzeit anzieht



Wenig  


Ich freue mich, weil ich seit Heute offiziell staatlich geprüfter Techniker bin ^^


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Juli 2018)

was mich grade freut?
Meine Rückenschmerzen sind heute wieder mal besonders schlimm. Aber ich habe mich in den letzten 10 Monaten schon an die täglichen Schmerzen gewönt deshalb freue ich mich das es nicht noch schlimmer gekommen ist.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2018)

Nächste Woche Prime Day und ich hab Nachtschicht. Alles richtig gemacht. [emoji106][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juli 2018)

Hier wurde mal wieder durchgewischt, was mich doch sehr freut


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juli 2018)

Ich komme aus der Natur, es ist ruhig und am wichtigsten:
Es ist wieder Shabbat!

Shabbat Shalom.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2018)

Frankreich ist Fussball-Weltmeister.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

Kroatien ist Vizeweltmeister durchaus ein freudiges Ereignis ... dennoch Glückwunsch an die Franzosen.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Juli 2018)

Das der fusballwahnsinn endlich um ist (auch wenn er es in Deutschland zum glück durchs frühe ausscheiden schneller rum war).
Endlich wieder Ruhe und keine grölenden Nachbarn usw. 
Ich weiß dem einen oder anderen wird das aufstoßen was ich sage, aber das ist das worauf ich mich seit dem Start am meisten gefreut habe


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2018)

Jedem das Seine! Ich freu mich auf die Bundesliga ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Juli 2018)

Heute war ein sehr schöner Tag, auch wenn ich den größten Teil davon in Köln verbringen musste. 
Nun könnte es endlich mal wieder regnen, damit die gelben Wiesen wieder saftig werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2018)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Das der fusballwahnsinn endlich um ist (auch wenn er es in Deutschland zum glück durchs frühe ausscheiden schneller rum war).
> Endlich wieder Ruhe und keine grölenden Nachbarn usw.
> Ich weiß dem einen oder anderen wird das aufstoßen was ich sage, aber das ist das worauf ich mich seit dem Start am meisten gefreut habe


Ich stimme dir absolut zu, ENDLICH ruhe vor dem Hupen der Autos zu später Stunde!!!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juli 2018)

Es sieht irgendwie toll aus das die Hauptplatine so voll gepackt ist seitdem ich die SSM-Adapterkarte eingebaut habe, das hatte ich noch nie, dahingehend hat die drei Slot hohe Grafikkarte aber von beginn an gute vorarbeit geleistet 
Nur schade das mein Basteltrieb dahingehend die grenze aufgezeigt wurde, vielleicht finde ich an anderen ecken des Gehäuses noch was wo ich Handanlegen will/kann, vielleicht baue ich noch einen Lüfter in Bereich wo die beiden 5,25Zoll Schächte sind ein


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Juli 2018)

Acer X34P ist gestern angekommen. Kaum BLB, keine Pixelfehler, homogener Farbverlauf. Das ist der erfreuliche Teil.
Der unerfreuliche: Ich habe einen Staubeinschuss etwas oberhalb der Mitte gefunden. 
Ein fehlerfreier Monitor wäre auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

Nur halb so genervt vom Kreisverkehrsamt gekommen, wie ich dachte.
Dennoch interessant, dass ich für die Abmeldung des Fahrzeuges, was keine 2 Minuten dauert, eine Stunde warten durfte - einfach nur, damit man gewartet hat.

Edit:
Juhu, Schulferien bedeuten, dass paar unerzogene, betrunkene Halbstarke nachts auf der Straße wieder Lärm machen, auch innerhalb der Woche... Ein Glück, dass man bei den Temperaturen eh nicht schlafen kann.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

Dank dieser herrlichen Temperaturen habe ich viel mehr vom Tag. Um 3:00 ins Bett und um 7:00 aufstehen. Das macht Spaß.

Carpe diem!


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2018)

Habe jetzt ne Brille und kann wieder besser gucken. Aber muß mich erstmal dran gewöhnen... ist ne Gleitsicht. Teilweise kommt mir das vor wie 3D.


----------



## Amon (24. Juli 2018)

Gleitsicht Brille ist Hardcore, hab seit ein paar Wochen auch eine, aber man gewöhnt sich recht schnell dran.

Was mich gwrade freut ist, dass ich diese Woche noch Nachtschicht habe. Wenn man unterm Dach wohnt kann man bei den Temperaturen nachts eh nicht pennen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ACDSee (25. Juli 2018)

Ich steh auf, der Kaffee schmeckt herrlich, ich leg mich wieder hin, leider geil.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

Grad erstma beim Runterlaufen der Treppe auf die Fresse gelegt. Schlafmangel ist nicht gut. 

Dafür heute morgen bereits nen großen Auftrag bekommen. 

Edit:
Einer der Tage, die gut anfangen und in einer Katastrophe ende.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Juli 2018)

Nach ewigen rumprobieren habe ich gestern mein Lieblings-PC-Spiel (Fußball Manager 2005) wieder zum laufen bekommen.
Unter Windows 10 ist das nicht einfach und frustrierend, aber als es dann endlich lief, fühlte ich mich richtig gut.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Juli 2018)

Später 2-3 Stunden Gartenarbeit bei dieser Hitze. Freue mich jetzt bereits!


----------



## joraku (31. Juli 2018)

Ach, einfach genug trinken und nicht überanstrengen. Dann ist die Hitze doch auch irgendwie angenehm. 
Andere gehen in die Sauna, manche haben das schon auf der Arbeit. 

Ernsthaft, ich finde es gibt nichts besseres als Sport in der Sonne. Man schwitzt ja so oder so.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Juli 2018)

Zum Glück habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren für zuhause eine Klimaanlage (Splitgerät) gekauft.
Ich glaube es war für Diesen Sommer.^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Juli 2018)

joraku schrieb:


> Ach, einfach genug trinken und nicht überanstrengen. Dann ist die Hitze doch auch irgendwie angenehm.
> Andere gehen in die Sauna, manche haben das schon auf der Arbeit.
> 
> Ernsthaft, ich finde es gibt nichts besseres als Sport in der Sonne. Man schwitzt ja so oder so.


Bezahlt wurde ich dafür nicht. 
Nun freue ich mich aber noch viel mehr darüber, dass ich nun fertig bin. Kühles Radler, bissl am PC arbeiten. Guter Tag.


----------



## mardsis (3. August 2018)

Soeben die Zulassung für meinen Wunsch-Studiengang bekommen. Internationaler Studiengang Medieninformatik an der HSB. Was bin ich jetzt erleichtert das alles geklappt hat, habe mir zeitweise doch Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## dressler18 (6. August 2018)

Diese Woche noch arbeiten, dann wieder ne Woche Urlaub und das beste dabei? Meine Freundin kommt erst in zwei Wochen wieder heim  und meine Jungs haben alle frei (immer diese Studenten)


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

Ich habe noch bis einschließlich Morgen Urlaub. Ab Donnerstag wird es endlich bei uns kühler. Ich hoffe das die lange Hitzewelle dann vorbei ist.  Und bis Ende August wenn dann nur noch vereinzelte Ausreisser nach oben kommen.
Der Sommer hat mich nämlich so richtig angekotzt bis jetzt. Sehr viele Tage über 30 Grad. Heute nochmal 37 Grad bei uns. Und in der Nacht soll es kaum abkühlen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. August 2018)

Morgen kommt endlich unsere zweite Katze  zu uns ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. August 2018)

2 Stunden im Bett rumgeschwitzt, nun endlich in den Keller gelegt. Schlaf, ich komme! 

27° um kurz vor 2 sind aber schon sehr extrem. Glaube nicht, dass wir schon einmal solch eine heiße Nacht hatten. Irgendwie freue ich mich auf den Herbst und den Winter.


----------



## dressler18 (8. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 2 Stunden im Bett rumgeschwitzt, nun endlich in den Keller gelegt. Schlaf, ich komme!
> 
> 27° um kurz vor 2 sind aber schon sehr extrem. Glaube nicht, dass wir schon einmal solch eine heiße Nacht hatten. Irgendwie freue ich mich auf den Herbst und den Winter.



Warum bin ich nicht auf diese Idee gekommen?! Ich hab ein Feldbett auf dem ich fast gleich gut schlafe wie im Bett, fehlt dann nur noch einer der mitten in der Nacht HELGA schreit und ich fühl mich wie auf einem Festival . Heute gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## ACDSee (9. August 2018)

Ich bin nach dem Urlaub wieder zurück zuhause. War zwar schön, aber ich freu mich wieder im gewohnten Umfeld zu sein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Der Sonnenuntergang. So oft gesehen und immer noch fasziniert.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

Habt ihr jemals beim Bahnfahren eure Brustmuskulatur im Takt zur Musik angespannt bzw. entspannt?
Ich weiß, total hohl, aber wenn einem gegenüber 2 Mädels sitzen und sich das anschauen... War das Bankdrücken nicht umsonst. Ich muss immer noch lachen. 

So muss der Tag ausklingen. Ich habe richtig gute Laune.

Edit:


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. August 2018)

Schöne kleine Radtour mit meiner Partnerin an der Weser längs gemacht, Kaffe getrunken, richtig nett.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

Ich freue mich täglich mehrmals meinen kleinen Jungen in den Arm zu nehmen, an ihm zu schnuppern und ihn abzuknutschen.


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2018)

Vorsicht, nicht am falschen Ende schnuppern!

Ich freue mich gerade über den McRib und den Milchshake vor mir.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (19. August 2018)

Ich freue mich dass ich nut noch 3 Tage arbeiten muss und dann endlich Urlaub habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caduzzz (19. August 2018)

Nachdem monatelang unser Haus eingerüstet war, jetzt endlich am Wochenende Pflanzen gekauft und den Balkon begrünt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Die letzten Tage kamen Aufträge ohne Ende rein. Premiere aus Irland.
Finde ich spaßig.


----------



## taks (23. August 2018)

Endlich Abkühlung


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. August 2018)

Juhu, am Samstag ist es bei mir soweit, endlich kommt ein Hauch von Herbst zu mir, weg mit den immer über 30° und her mit den 20 bis 25°


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2018)

Freue mich auf meine erste IVOM am Montag.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2018)

HD+ für Formel 1 hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2018)

Würg, HD+ ist doch Beschiss deluxe.
Damit kannst du die Sendung nicht anhalten, zurück spulen oder ganz aufnehmen, was ist wenn es gerade spannend wird und du was anderes machen musst - Telefonieren, aufs Klo gehen oder das Kind versorgen usw.
So etwas würde ich nicht bejubeln wollen, du musst bezahlen sodass du weniger Freiheiten hast ... ich freu mich mit dir


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. August 2018)

HSV nach 3:0 gegen Bielefeld Tabellendritter  | NDR.de - Sport - Fussball


----------



## taks (28. August 2018)

Made my day 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (28. August 2018)

Bald kommt eine 200.000er Leitung. Endlich richtig Power im Netzwerk


----------



## joraku (29. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit damit umzugehen.

Wenn man sehr viele unterschiedliche Seiten besucht, nerven die Einblendungen wirklich - der Anbieter kann aber auch gar nichts dazu. Man ist nur noch am wegklicken. 
Teilweise gibt es aber auch Probleme mit den Ebenen und ein Werbebanner überdeckt den Button. Dann ist die Freude besonders groß und das Gefühl mit dem Adblock überall besser unterwegs zu sein, wird verstärkt. Schadet natürlich wieder den Anbietern / Betreibern.

Achja, diese bösen Cookies! 

Mich freut, dass es morgen mal nach langer Zeit wieder ins Technik-Museum geht.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. August 2018)

ΔΣΛ;9479175 schrieb:
			
		

> Würg, HD+ ist doch Beschiss deluxe.
> Damit kannst du die Sendung nicht anhalten, zurück spulen oder ganz aufnehmen, was ist wenn es gerade spannend wird und du was anderes machen musst - Telefonieren, aufs Klo gehen oder das Kind versorgen usw.
> So etwas würde ich nicht bejubeln wollen, du musst bezahlen sodass du weniger Freiheiten hast ... ich freu mich mit dir




Da gibt es doch tolle Lösungen mit den CI Modulen


ENDLICH WOCHENENDE nach 10 Tagen arbeiten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. August 2018)

Legale und vom Hersteller gestattete Lösungen?
Glaube ich kaum, sonst hättest du ein Beispiel geliefert.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. August 2018)

Maxcam Ultra HD oder Alphacrypt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. August 2018)

Die Warteschleife am Telefon ist mit so nerviger und viel zu lauter Musik unterlegt, dass ich mich grad total freue. Wer kommt denn auf so ne behämmerte Idee?
Schon seit 8 Minuten ein Hochgenuss. 

So, keine Geduld mehr. Endlich ist diese Qual vorbei. Was für eine Erleichterung. 8 Minuten meines Lebens verschwendet.


----------



## mardsis (1. September 2018)

Die 200.000er Leitung ist da. Spiele mit 25mb/s herunterladen ist irgendwie unnormal, vorher hatte ich maximal 1,8mb/s


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. September 2018)

Nachdem ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden konnte, ob ich mein Türkisch oder Hebräisch auffrischen soll, weiß ich nun, dass es stattdessen Italienisch wird.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (4. September 2018)

Huawei P20 Pro ist ein tolles Stück Technik


----------



## taks (5. September 2018)

Responsive Webseite nur mit html & css ist fast vollendet


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2018)

Ab morgen zweieinhalb Wochen Urlaub! Erstmal ein kleines Festival, dann ein bisschen am Rechner der besseren Hälfte basteln und zu guter letzt mal wieder ein bisschen Modellbau. Das wird fein!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. September 2018)

Seit 10 Uhr hört man überall Sirenen. Dachte zunächst, es wäre etwas passiert. Nun lese ich allerdings, dass die Bevölkerung in NRW im Bezug auf Warnungen sensibilisiert werden soll... 



> Unterschiedliche Ereignisse wie Unwetter und Großbrände hätten gezeigt, dass Menschen nicht ausreichend gewarnt worden seien. Sie haben sich wohl nicht genügend informiert gefühlt.



Da fühlt man sich gleich viel besser. 

edit:
Ich glaube, zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit ist mein Rücken wieder Schrott. Wenigstens haben wir fast Wochenende.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2018)

Ich freue mich das der Taifun Jebi vorbei ist! Ich bin gerade in Kyoto und weiss von den Nachrichten und Bekannten das Osaka deutlich schwerer getroffen wurde!


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

Ich freue mich das die Hitzewelle und der heisse Sommer vorbei ist. Und es endlich angenehme Temperaturen sind. Gegen Sonnenschein habe ich nichts, aber 20-25 Grad reichen vollkommen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. September 2018)

Diese frühherbstliche Luft ist tatsächlich ziemlich angenehm. Dazu bringt der Wind sehr interessante und angenehme Düfte.
Läuft! 

Wobei es gar nicht so warm ist, wenn die Sonne hinter den Wolken verschwindet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. September 2018)

Mein HTPC. Hab den jetzt auf eine pico-PSU umgebaut (ein ryzen 7 1700 mit RX550 grafik, TV-karte und soka), wobei der vorher schon mehr als silent war. Jetzt ist das ding aber im idle und bei halb-last absolut unhörbar, was mir schon förmlich unheimlich ist.  Dazu gibt es auch kein optisches signal in form der front-LED`s und als platte dient eine 2,5 zoll SSD.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

Ich freue mich auf einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## taks (9. September 2018)

1Gbit/1Gbit Leitung für ~60€ pro Monat bestellt  
Muss nurnoch mit dem Vermieter klären ob er die Hausinstallation bezahlt oder ich ^^


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

Haha, sehr cool taks 

Ich kann gar nicht auf "Gefällt mir" drücken :o


----------



## Neotenous (9. September 2018)

Küstenwache auf der Suche  
DSDS-Star Daniel Küblböck bei Kreuzfahrt über Bord gegangen


----------



## The_Dragon (10. September 2018)

Urlaub


----------



## taks (11. September 2018)

Meine neue Kaffeetasse im Büro ist einfach super 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2018)

Schöne Tasse, aber leider kann man den Schriftzug nicht richtig lesen


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2018)

Backup anfertigen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. September 2018)

Payday <3


----------



## Haarspalter (16. September 2018)

Kaffee Kapseln sind alle, aber habe noch ganze Bohnen, Gott sei dank


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. September 2018)

Da unsere Große Ausgezogen ist bekomme ich endlich ein Computerzimmer ... Heureka ... 

auch wenn es schon etwas komisch ist wenn die Kinder das Nest verlassen ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. September 2018)

Vorgestern bestellte ich den Soundtrack zu Jade Empire für 8€. Jetzt hat Amazon den Preis auf 20€ erhöht. Warum auch immer, gutes Timing...


----------



## dgeigerd (19. September 2018)

Was mich freut ist, dass mein erster 19" Rack server bald da ist :3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

Nächste Woche noch und dann Urlaub.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2018)

DFB erhält den Zuschlag für die EURO 2024


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Ich habe langes Wochenende bis nächsten Donnerstag! Mittwoch ist ja Feiertag und ich habe noch Urlaub genommen.


----------



## joraku (27. September 2018)

Nächste Woche Dienstag bis Sonntag Urlaub!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2018)

Clevere Hertha überrascht Bayern - und zieht gleich


----------



## pedi (28. September 2018)

und bayern wird trotzdem deutscher meister, also was solls.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2018)

Die 1080 boosted jetzt unter Wasser fröhlich durch die Decke.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2018)

Ich freue mich das meine In-Ear Kopfhörer auch nach einem Waschgang in der Waschmaschine und einmal durch den Trockner unbeschadet überlebt haben


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2018)

4:2 nach 0:2 - BVB schlägt Bayer und ist Erster


----------



## pedi (30. September 2018)

noch


----------



## shadie (1. Oktober 2018)

Das mein Stromanbieter sich den Monat gedacht hat "Buche ich bei dem Depp doch einfach mal doppelt ab"


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Oktober 2018)

Magen Darm Infekt beim Sohnemann endlich überstanden aber dafür hab ich den Dreck jetzt an den Hacken ...


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2018)

Einen der billigsten 5GHz Wlan-Dongle gekauft, in den ac-Modus gezwungen und siehe da: TW3 Download in unter einer Stunde.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Oktober 2018)

Fast 2 Tage Israel hinter mir, noch mehr als 4 Tage vor mir.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2018)

Mein Fernsehlotterielos hat gewonnen - ganze 10€ 

Hätten ruhig ein paar Nullen mehr sein können


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2018)

Dortmunds wilder Ritt - Gladbach zieht Bayern den Zahn


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Oktober 2018)

Spätschicht. 
Schön entspannt ausschlafen und ohne überfüllte Busse/Bahnen sowie ohne nervige Schüle zur Arbeit und nach Hause fahren.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. Oktober 2018)

Sterbende Kinder und der Mars sind Risiken für die Energiewende...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Oktober 2018)

Heute Morgen der Wetterbericht im Radio:
"Am Morgen herrschen Temperaturen von 22-23°C, die maximal Temperatur während des Tages beträgt 26°C"
Ich finde den Sommer super ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Oktober 2018)

Shazam ist ziemlich zuverlässig.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

Samstag wird es nochmal etwas wärmer bei uns bis 26 Grad. Dann grillen wir und feiern den Geburtstag meines Vaters. Der hat heute Geburtstag.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe grade das wohl seltsamste Handball-Spiel in meinem Leben gesehen. Der THW Kiel geriet in der ersten Halbzeit zweimal mit 5 Toren in Rückstand und holte diese wieder auf. In der zweiten Halbzeit haben sie dann Wetzlar abgeschossen und mit 29:19 gewonnen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

Diese kleinen 3D-Metall-Modellbausätze (die man bei Müller etc. oder günstig aus China kriegt) zusammen zu fummeln macht echt Spaß! Sehr netter neuer Twist meines alten Kindheitshobbys!


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2018)

Adobe aktualisiert das Update  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Oktober 2018)

Nico Kovac hat einen Neuzugang der "stärkeren" Sorte ...


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2018)

Feierabendbier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Oktober 2018)

THW Kiel hat ein spannendes Spiel gegen die Rhein-Neckar Löwen gewonnen.


----------



## joraku (14. Oktober 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein Fernsehlotterielos hat gewonnen - ganze 10€
> 
> Hätten ruhig ein paar Nullen mehr sein können





Ich habe letztes Jahr bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht bei dem man einen Tesla S100P gewinnen konnte. Was habe ich mich gefreut als die Gewinnbenachrichtigung per Post kam.
Tja, dann stellte sich raus es gibt bei dem Gewinnspiel auch einen zweiten und dritten Platz. 

Jetzt hab ich ein neues Brettspiel. 


@T: Das tolle Wetter bei annehmbaren Temperaturen. So ist der Herbst klasse. Allerdings müsste es dringend mal regnen. Alles staubtrocken.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Oktober 2018)

Nach dem überragenden Abschneiden im letzten Turnier geht es in der Nations League ebenso erfolgreich weiter.


----------



## Amon (16. Oktober 2018)

Die letzte Nachtschicht Woche für dieses Jahr. Nächste Woche ist es mit den besch...eidenen Arbeitszeiten vorbei.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Oktober 2018)

Eben beim Radeln lief ein Waschbär kurz parallel zu mir auf einem Weg entlang.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Eben beim Radeln lief ein Waschbär kurz parallel zu mir auf einem Weg entlang.


Und in Japan haben in tokyo die Feuerwehr und die Polizei versucht einen ausgebüchsten Waschbär einzufangen, kein Scherz Heute gelesen. Diese Tiere verbreiten sich aber schnell oder es war der selbe  

Ich freue mich das ich mal wieder ein paar Personen treffen konnte die ich seit langem nicht mehr gesehen hatte


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Oktober 2018)

Manchmal sind Abschiede wunderbar. Sie können Neuanfang sein. Man schaut dankbar zurück, erkennt, dass eine Phase vorbei ist, und widmet sich nun hochmotiviert neuen Aufgaben.

@ Gamer
Sie sind überall!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

Eine Nachricht von dem Menschen bekommen, der mir einst am allermeisten bedeutete. Nach all der Zeit merke ich, dass sie mir immer noch so viel bedeutet. Ich freue mich wirklich total! 

Kann vor lauter Freude nicht einmal schlafen.


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2018)

Obs mich freut bin ich noch ned ganz sicher, aber IBM kauft Red Hat


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Obs mich freut bin ich noch ned ganz sicher, aber IBM kauft Red Hat



Habe ich auch schon gelesen, mal sehen was da Schlussendlich genau passiert, es soll um Cloud-Software gehen.

Mich freuts, das es drinnen schön Warm st weil bei mir schon der erste Schnee gefallen ist


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

Wir haben heute Feiertag und morgen habe ich frei. Das heisst langes Wochenende!


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2018)

Zugriff von Außen auf die Owncloud funktioniert jetzt trotz DS-Lite Anschluss. Wenn Vodafone irgendwann mal IPv6 einführt auch irgendwann aus dem Mobilfunknetz...


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. November 2018)

Noch drei Tage dann wird der Sohnemann 7 ... GEIL!


----------



## iGameKudan (5. November 2018)

Donnerstag und Freitag erste eigene Fahrdienste und dann sogar noch Spätschicht.


----------



## dressler18 (6. November 2018)

Nachdem mich Destiny 2 gestern erst in den Wahsninn getrieben hat (ständig Verbindungsabbrüche) herausgefunden das es mit dem Modem Typ von UPC Probleme macht und gleich bei UPC angerufen. Nach dem Telefonat mit der Technischen Hotline bekomme ich einen neuen Vertrag wo ich mir 12 € mntl. spare, endlich eine Fritzbox für die man sonst um die 200€ bezahlt und werde vom ADSL Netz auf das VDSL Netz umgestellt. 
Das beste daran, alles umsonst


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. November 2018)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr bei bestimmter Musik sofort zu tanzen anfangen müsst und nichts dagegen tun könnt? 
Woohoo woohoo woohoo woohoo!

In diesem Sinne allen hier einen friedlichen Abend.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. November 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr bei bestimmter Musik sofort zu tanzen anfangen müsst und nichts dagegen tun könnt?
> Woohoo woohoo woohoo woohoo!
> 
> In diesem Sinne allen hier einen friedlichen Abend.


Kannst du uns auch gleich den Titel nennen?  

Ich freue mich das ein Teil der Weihnachtsdekoration schon steht, ich weiss etwas spät da wir schon! November haben und die Läden seit Ewigkeiten Weihnachtszeugs verkaufen, aber dauert noch ein paar Wochen bis Weihnachten und jetzt kommt schon Weihnachtsstimmung


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du uns auch gleich den Titel nennen?


Nun, bitteschön: :
מעומק הלב | sagol band- להקת סגול 

on topic:
Sonnenschein.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2018)

3:2 im Topspiel! BVB jetzt sieben Punkte vor Bayern


----------



## pedi (10. November 2018)

nicht mehr lange.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. November 2018)

Fortuna, Fortuna, Fortuna! 

Fortuna Duesseldorf - Hertha BSC 4:1, Bundesliga, Saison 2018/19, 11.Spieltag - Spielbericht - kicker


----------



## iGameKudan (11. November 2018)

Ich muss nächste Woche nur einen Tag in die Berufsschule und darf dafür vier Tage arbeiten. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7OuBT3LTz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ri6AWMt0de0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2018)

Der Fernseher war nicht davon abzubringen ein riesiges Aufnahmesymbol blinken zu lassen wenn das Live gesehene Programm nebenbei aufgenommen wird. Aber Guckt man die Aufnahme minimal versetzt ist es nicht da, also Problem "gelöst" .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. November 2018)

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren habe ich endlich The Witcher III fertig. Leider nur das Hauptspiel und Heart of Stone, da Blood and Wine komischerweise ständig abstürzte.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Nach 1 1/2 Jahren habe ich endlich The Witcher III fertig. Leider nur das Hauptspiel und Heart of Stone, da Blood and Wine komischerweise ständig abstürzte.



Glückwunsch  Schade das Blood and Wine ständig Abstürzt, ich habe Hearts of Stone sowieso besser gefunden, naja, das Haus von Geralt in Blood and Wine ist aber schon Nett und lässt sich einrichten  Hoffentlich bekommst du das noch zum Laufen, wäre Schade wenn nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. November 2018)

Bin komplett auf die Suchmaschine Startpage umgestiegen, ich kannte es zwar schon länger, aber die Leute dort machen ihre Sache wirklich gut, keine Spionage und Datenklau mehr, dennoch genieße ich die Qualität von Google 

Ich bin die Tage endlich auf Version 3.8.0 beim Spiel FreeSpace (Open) gewechselt, die Leute haben wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet, wieder ein solider Schritt bei der Optischen Qualität, ich freue mich schon auf 3.8.1 da sie dort scheinbar die Leistung spürbar verbessert haben sollen, aber das ist wohl noch in der Testphase... FreeSpace für immer, wuhu, das Spiel und ich gehen bald in das dritte Jahrzehnt


----------



## taks (19. November 2018)

Schnee


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. November 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Schnee



Wo?      .......


----------



## dressler18 (19. November 2018)

Na dort wo es gerade schneit natürlich!!!!! 


Ich weiß das es in Dresden oben weiß ist und bei uns im Bregenzwerald hats auch leicht angefangen zu flöckeln.

Zum Thema: Schneeeeeee


----------



## taks (19. November 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es in Dresden oben weiß ist und bei uns im Bregenzwerald hats auch leicht angefangen zu flöckeln.



Bregenzerwald ist auch nicht all zu weit weg von mir ^^


----------



## pedi (19. November 2018)

hier im allgäu auch.
ich bräuchte dieses weisse zeugs nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2018)

Ich hasse Schnee und Kälte, ich weiss da ist die Schweiz nicht der beste Ort für mich  Ich freue mich auf den Tee denn ich nach dem Besuch in der Kälte hatte


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. November 2018)

Hier an der Förde haben wir schönen norddeutschen Regen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

Storys, so kurios wie sie nur das Leben schreibt...

Letztens wurde mir auf der Geburtstagsfeier eines guten Freundes in seiner WG die Jacke geklaut, samt meinem Wohnungsschlüssel und dem Wohnungsschlüssel meiner kürzlich verstorbenen Großmutter, deren Wohnung jetzt in den kommenden Tagen aufgelöst und übergeben werden muss. Relativ bald erhärtete sich der Verdacht, dass der Täter ein nur über mehrere Ecken bekannter, "mitgebrachter" Partygast war.  Dieser war zudem relativ bald eindrücklich von der Party verwiesen worden, da er mehrere weibliche Partygäste ohne deren Einverständnis begrabbelt hatte. Durch akribische Detektivarbeit des Gastgebers konnten wir jetzt nachvollziehen, dass die Knallcharge daraufhin noch aus mehreren Kneipen in verschiedenen Stadtteilen geflogen ist. Und in einer davon letztlich meine Jacke hat liegenlassen. Nun werde ich heute Abend da hin um meine Jacke zu identifizieren und abzuholen.

Damit habe ich nun wirklich nicht mehr gerechnet, hab schon mit meiner Haftpflicht gesprochen wegen Schlossaustausch etc. Von daher also gerade wirklich happy und leicht amüsiert, irgendwie.


----------



## mardsis (30. November 2018)

Heute für unser Referat eine 1,0 bekommen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. November 2018)

Ik wil gaan met die banaan!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Dezember 2018)

Nicht, dass es mich so sehr erfreute, doch brachte es mich ziemlich zum Lachen. 

In einer Mission in Odyssey soll jemand zu seinem Schiff getragen werden, weil er zu stark verletzt ist und es deswegen nicht aus eigener Kraft schaffen kann. Ich nehme eine komische Route und stehe auf einmal vor einer Klippe. Mit dem Typen auf den Schultern kann man die Klippe nicht hinunter klettern. Wie löst man das Problem?
Du schmeißt den Verletzten die Klippe runter, kletterst darauf selbst runter und packst ihn im Anschluss wieder auf die Schultern und trägst ihn zum Ziel, als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2018)

Mal nebenher 500€ verdient


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Bachelorstudium vollendet und bis Anfang nächsten Jahres Urlaub.

Zum ersten mal seit vielen Jahren habe ich mal absolut NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2018)

Dieses Jahr noch ein Tag arbeiten. Und wenn sich der Laden die nächsten Monate nicht beruhigt eine Menge Aussichten ausserhalb selbigens.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin wirklich extrem überrascht, dass es Firmen gibt, die im BtC über einen kompetenten, freundlichen und in verständlichem Deutsch sprechenden Kundendienst (gegen verständliches Englisch hätte ich auch nichts) verfügen. So man ein Anliegen äußert, wird man sogar zurückgerufen und muss nicht Stunden in einer Warteschleife verbringen. 
Vielen Dank Yamaha. Vorbildlich!


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Dezember 2018)

Mich erfreut, dass Windows Phones ein täglich aktualisiertes, perfektes Backup machen!

Bei meinem alten war das Display gerissen, das neue lag schon länger hier ...  aber ich war zu faul zu wechseln.  Heute hat das gerissene Display in der Kälte dann komplett aufgegeben.

Aber zum Glück wird ALLES perfekt gesichert. Wow.  Das fehlt mir ja nach wie vor bei allen anderen mobilen Ökosystemen, dass mein System unabhängig von der Hardware wird und ich diese austauschen kann und danach ein identisches System habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2018)

Selbstgebackene Kekse futtern und dabei eine Playlist für die kleine, private Weihnachtsfeier am nächsten WE zusammenstellen. Das ist ein sehr netter Ausklang dieses Wochenendes - vielleicht mache ich mir gleich noch einen selbstgemachten Glühwein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Dezember 2018)

Fortuna Duesseldorf – Borussia Dortmund 2:1: 1. Pleite fuer Lucien Favre  -
	Bundesliga -
	Bild.de

Wie genial ist das denn?


----------



## Amon (21. Dezember 2018)

Mich freut gerade dass gestern mein Arbeitsvertrag um 1 Jahr verlängert wurde.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2018)

Ni No Kuni II ist nicht nur ein prima Spiel sondern auch in HDR


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Morgen ist Heiligabend, mein junge ist 7, ich freu mich einfach wie sau.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Dezember 2018)

Mich freut es gerade echt stark, dass der "neue" Rechner (AMD FX-6300 ohne Turbo (da das Board eher der Billigschiene zuzuordnen ist), 8GB 1333er-RAM, RX560 2GB, Crucial MX500 250GB) bei meiner Mutter so gut angekommen ist.

Ihr ist glatt die Kinnlade runtergekippt und ein "Boah" entwichen, als sie WoW minimieren konnte, nen Browser starten konnte und sich sogar gleich mehrere Seiten parallel aufrufen ließen - alles natürlich flüssig und verzögerungsfrei. 
Natürlich läuft WoW jetzt auch nicht mehr nur in 1024x768 (oder sogar 800x600? ) mit minimalsten Einstellungen als Diashow, sondern in FullHD mit (fast) maximierten Details (MSAA "nur" auf 4x und keine Auflösungsskalierung, genutzt wird DX12) flüssig. 

Sie hat es spätestens ab dem Zeitpunkt eingesehen, dass ihr alter Rechner doch etwas sehr lahm war und ein neuer Rechner fällig gewesen wäre.
Nur so zur Erläuterung: Sie hat vorher auf nem Packard Bell-Fertig-PC  mit einem AMD E1-2500 gespielt. Also eine noch mal langsamere Version  des AMD E-350 - 1,4 statt 1,6GHz CPU-Takt. 

Definitiv ein gelungenes Weihnachtsgeschenk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusinfo:


Spoiler



Nach ihren Aussagen konnte sie in der Zeit wie der PC gebootet und WoW gestartet hat noch locker Kaffee kochen gehen... Surfen ging schon ohne parallel laufendes Spiel eher schlecht als recht, parallel konnte man es erst recht vergessen. LibreOffice hat auch gefühlte Minuten gebraucht bis es flüssig bedienbar war.
Das lag zweifelsfrei nicht an den 8GB RAM, sondern an der laut Notebookcheck mit nur knapp über 40 CB15-Punkten im Multicore-Test extrem lahmen CPU - das ist laut HWBot so langsam wie ein Prescott-Pentium 4 mit ca. 3GHz.





Amon schrieb:


> Mich freut gerade dass gestern mein Arbeitsvertrag um 1 Jahr verlängert wurde.


Also ohne Witz - ich kotze ja viel über meine Ausbildung... Aber mit einem befristeten Arbeitsvertrag würde ich ja am Rad drehen. 
Besteht da mal ne Chance auf Entfristung?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

Befristung ist in vielen Branchen der absolute Normalfall. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren 2017 fast die Hälfte aller Neuanstellungen bei Menschen unter 40 Jahren befristet. Das typische "Normalarbeitsverhältnis" gibt es fast nur noch in den klassischen Ausbildungsberufen. Und dank Sklaverei - ähhhh Leiharbeit  wird es auch dort immer mehr ausgehöhlt.

In meinem Bereich (Sozialwissenschaften/NGOs) ist befristete Projektarbeit auch eher die Regel, denn die Ausnahme.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2019)

Endlich ne gescheite Musikanlage im Büro nicht nicht mehr die PC-Lautsprecher


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2019)

Gleich ein netter Abend mit Freunden und noch einer weiteren sehr wichtigen Person...


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2019)

Das der Abend super war und sich mein husten löst


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Januar 2019)

Das die kleinen Möbelfräsen inzwischen zu großen herangewachsen und gesund sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute erfahren, dass ich meine Ausbildungszeit ohne Klassenwechsel verkürzen kann, sofern mein Sommerzeugnis ausreichend gut ist. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7OuBT3LTz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2019)

Das ich grad schön gemütlich auf der Couch sitze und Hawaii Five O schauen kann


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Januar 2019)

Das die von mir, in den Rechner der Tochter verbaute Hardware, ihr Spielerlebnis deutlich verbessert hat.


----------



## Slezer (16. Januar 2019)

YouTube

Das dieser Spot erntet was er verdient! Geil


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

Tja, die Jauchegruben des Netzes (Youtube, die Imageboards...) zeigen sich wieder von ihrer besten Seite.


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2019)

DAs ich meine Erkältung los bin die seit Sylvester fest saß du das gleich mein Zahn der jetzt allmählich arg weh tut behandelt wird.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2019)

Hatte über DLAN die letzten Tage immer Pingverluste und dachte die Adapter geben den Geist auf.
Erstaunlicherweise war es ein defektes Netzwerkkabel welches die Pingverluste verursachte ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2019)

Steuererklärung abgehakt!


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2019)

Ich hab zwar alles ausgefüllt was ich gegenrechnen will, aber die Lohnsteuerbescheinigung vom AG fehlt noch. Immerhin.

Was heute noch viel mehr freut: Spontan mit dem Chef vereinbart gehabt dass wir den Überstundenabbau gemeinsam auf Ski durchführen. Also schön Winterberg unsicher gemacht  .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Januar 2019)

Die deutsche Handball-Nationalmannschaft hat die Vorrunde ohne Niederlage überstanden.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die Entwickler bei Amazon bekommen Array-Indizierung nicht immer korrekt hin


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Jochen Schweizer hat man Humor.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2019)

Heute ist zwar "World Hijab Day", aber es ist auch Shabes.

Shabes soll sein, Shabes auf der ganzen Welt!
Freiheit soll sein, Freiheit auf der ganzen Welt!


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Heute ist zwar "World Hijab Day", aber es ist auch Shabes.
> 
> Shabes soll sein, Shabes auf der ganzen Welt!


Was? Heute ist Tag der Schaben?


> Freiheit soll sein, Freiheit auf der ganzen Welt!


Achso!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Februar 2019)

Wie schön kann ein Lied denn sein?
Das brennt sich ja direkt ins Herz... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FFkifBNyi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube, ich muss vor Freude weinen.


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2019)

Meine Laptop SSD hat die 6000 Stunden-Marke geknackt


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2019)

Mein Smartphone Ersatzdisplay für 27$ ist nach nur 2 Wochen eingetroffen.
Ein Hoch auf AliExpress


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. Februar 2019)

Alles (außer der Grafikkartenlüfter) in meinem System, das einen Luftstrom erzeugt, plus Gehäuse und Netzteil, kommen von einer schleswig-holsteinischen Firma: be quiet! bzw. Listan GmbH aus Glinde. Ein Hoch auf Lokalpatriotismus. Und der Rechner ist jetzt flüsterleise. Jetzt müsste ich noch Sachen von Nanoxia verbauen, die in Nortorf sitzen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Februar 2019)

Welche eine Freude, wie ein Körper, der es nicht kennt, auf Kaffee und Kuchen reagieren kann. 
Ich glaube, mein Magen explodiert gleich. Das wünscht man ja nicht einmal seinen Feinden. 

Wieso werden Lebensmittel überhaupt künstlich gesüßt?

Es freut mich, dass ich aus diesem Fehler lernen werde.


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2019)

Freue mich rießig, dass das Wetter Tag für Tag besser wird und ich Tag für Tag wieder besser in meine Lederkombi passe 

Motorradsaison kann kommen


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2019)

Rechner ist fertig für Anno 1800:   Dickere Grafikkarte, und die Uplay-Partition ist auf eine SSD umgezogen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2019)

Mich freut, dass Shazam so unzuverlässig wie nie zuvor geworden ist. Ja, es ist schön, dass es manchmal sogar in einem Remix das Original erkennt, aber dafür liegt es immer öfters komplett daneben.

Was mich wirklich freut: Sonnenschein! Der Frühling kommt so langsam. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWd0WAyrclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shabbes auf der ganzen Welt!


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2019)

Das ich voraussichtlich den Tag mit einem besonderen Menschen verbringen werde


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe gestern u.a. zwei Filme geschenkt bekommen welche ich mir zum Geburtstag gewünscht habe:

King Kong (2005) & Kong: Skull Island.

Godzilla fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Aber kommt auch noch.
"Pacific Rim" habe ich... ich liebe Riesenmonster.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Februar 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das ich voraussichtlich den Tag mit einem besonderen Menschen verbringen werde


Ich hoffe, du meinst deine Freundin. Wenn nicht, gibts Kloppe. 

Wieder wunderbares Wetter. Zeit für ein Sonnenbad.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Februar 2019)

12° Celsius bei Sonnenschein, ein Traum.


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2019)

Grad aus dem Fenster geschaut und da fährt einer mit der Geldbörse auf dem Autodach vorbei


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Februar 2019)

Es ist nichts Weltbewegendes, doch durchaus Grund zur Freude, wenn man bei der Vertragsverlängerung des Mobilfunkvertrages wesentlich bessere Leistungen für eine geringere Gebühr erhält.


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Grad aus dem Fenster geschaut und da fährt einer mit der Geldbörse auf dem Autodach vorbei



Ui, ich glaube das fällt unter die Kategorie "Schadenfreude". 

Der Sonnenschein macht gute Laune. Bald geht die Bike-Saison wieder für mich los.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2019)

Ich freue mich das es wärmer wird, der Frühling ist vermutlich bald da, aber besser ich freue mich nicht zu früh.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. März 2019)

DÜSSELDORF 4 Schalke nuuuulllll!


----------



## taks (6. März 2019)

Wettervorhersage für Heute Mitternacht: 17°C
Fast wie im Sommer  ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. März 2019)

Mein Steuerbescheid  und dass es bei meiner besseren Hälfte immer deutlicher auf eine wissenschaftliche Laufbahn hinausläuft


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2019)

FC Bayern 1 Liverpool 3


----------



## Stryke7 (13. März 2019)

Der Tornado vorhin hat mein Zuhause um wenige Kilometer verfehlt. 

Ich sollte anfangen, Offsite Backups anzulegen ...

Edit:
Nicht zu vergessen: Kopfhörer hat keine Nebengeräusche bei kräftigen Bässen mehr, nachdem ich einmal alle Haare entfernt habe


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2019)

Unser Sohn hat heute Geburtstag und wird 15. Er ist gesund und munter. Das ist uns am wichtigsten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2019)

Zusage für eine neue Stelle bekommen, bei einem Arbeitgeber der mir sehr gut gefällt. Zwar geringfügig niedrigerer Verdienst als bisher, aber dafür muss ich nicht mehr pendeln und habe effektiv knapp zwei Stunden mehr Lebenszeit am Tag.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zusage für eine neue Stelle bekommen, bei einem Arbeitgeber der mir sehr gut gefällt. Zwar geringfügig niedrigerer Verdienst als bisher, aber dafür muss ich nicht mehr pendeln und habe effektiv knapp zwei Stunden mehr Lebenszeit am Tag.



Abgesehen davon, dass 2 Stunden Zeitgewinn pro Tag wirklich viel ist, wirst du dadurch doch vermutlich auch Kosten sparen, oder nicht? 

Physische Nähe zum Arbeitsplatz ist viel wert.  Glückwunsch zum neuen Job!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2019)

Danke! 

Bin zuvor täglich von Bremen nach Oldenburg gependelt mit dem ÖPNV, das waren pro Strecke von Tür zu Tür 75 Minuten Minimum, I. d. R. mehr. Jetzt muss ich zwar auch einmal quer durch Bremen, aber da Bremen in der Nord-Süd-Achse recht schmal ist, sind das nur 30 Minuten pro Strecke. Und ein um 130€ günstigeres Monatsticket. Gleicht den Verdienst Unterschied nicht ganz aus, aber reicht trotzdem aus für meine Ansprüche. 

In den Jahren der Pendelei ist mir recht schnell klar geworden, dass auch mehr Geld nicht aufwiegen kann, dass man kaum Zeit für Freunde, Familie, Hobbies und - Last but not least - Entspannung hat. Von daher für mich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Ich freue mich das es nicht nur Schatten gibt, sondern auch Licht im Leben.
Das man noch Ideen hat. Und Perspektiven.
"Life is a Rollercoaster".  Höhen& Tiefen und jede Menge dazwischen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. März 2019)

Trotz strömenden Regens waren 5000 Leute auf der Fridays for Future Demo in Kiel.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2019)

Heute mit unseren Kinotrupp in "Captain Marvel". 4 Erwachsene und 2 Kids.


----------



## blautemple (18. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute mit unseren Kinotrupp in "Captain Marvel". 4 Erwachsene und 2 Kids.



Kannst dich drauf freuen. Ich fand den super 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst dich drauf freuen. Ich fand den super


Der war echt ganz gut. Und eine super Überleitung zu Avengers Endgame.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2019)

Der Postillon: Verbesserte Rezeptur: Bayer stellt Unkrautvernichter vor, der Nutzer toetet, bevor sie klagen koennen


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2019)

Gleich wird das Motorrad auf Hochglanz gebracht und am Wochenende wird dann endlich wieder geballert 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. März 2019)

Scheint eine gesegnete Woche zu werden. 
Dazu endlich wieder etwas Sonnenschein!


----------



## taks (21. März 2019)

Europa: Lass uns doch ISO20022 machen damit der elektronisch Zahlungsverkehr vereinfacht wird.
Restliches Europa: Super Idee! Prima! Da sinmer dabei!
Eine gewisse Bank: Das ist wirklich super. Lass uns doch zum Spass noch bei unserem System ein paar Sachen zum standardisierten XML hinzufügen, damit die Idioten die das Zeug implementieren immer unserem Support anrufen müssen. hihihi


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2019)

Das frühlingshafte Wetter hier am Rhein


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2019)

Dass ich mein altes Philips amBX-System nach langem Tricksen und Probieren endlich auf Windows 7 x64 zum laufen bekommen hab.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2019)

Das Jogi es wahrscheinlich doch schaffen kann ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. März 2019)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das Jogi es wahrscheinlich doch schaffen kann ...



Hat jemand geglaubt, dass das in der zweiten Hälfte nicht verhauen wird?

Oho...


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2019)

Ja es gab da jemanden ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Heute kam mein Gewinn aus einem Saturn Gewinnspiel hier an. Limitierte Aurora Sonderedition für PS4 + T-Shirt XL + Thumbgrips für PS4. 
Geil ich Gewinne eher nicht so oft sonst.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2019)

Glückwunsch! 
Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos davon hier rein, bin neugierig wie dies alles aussieht!


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos davon hier rein, bin neugierig wie dies alles aussieht!




So Bitteschön ...


Metro Exodus, Gewinnspiel  der Link zum Gewinnspiel

Und Danke!


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Habe einen alten, aber noch nicht abgelaufenen Bücher-Gutschein wiedergefunden. Bücher-Kaufrausch!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. März 2019)

Flensdorf verliert gegen Magdeburg, Gummersbach gewinnt gegen Kronau/Östringen und Hassee-Winterbek schießt Friesennheim aus der Ostseehalle. Besser hätte der heutige Handball-Tag nicht laufen können. Vielleicht gibt es am Ende der Saison doch noch eine Meisterfeier an der richtigen Förde.


----------



## gaussmath (28. März 2019)

Hab heute mit meinen Kollegen in einem sehr guten Restaurant gegessen und die Firma hat's bezahlt. Ich liebe gutes Essen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

Mit nem Kumpel und meiner besseren Hälfte bei einem "Science goes PUBlic"-Event gewesen. So eine Art Science Slam in einer Kneipe. Sehr nett, das werden wir wiederholen!


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Erstmal zwei Tage schöneres Wetter bei uns. Morgen sollen es bis 20 Grad werden. Dann wird gegrillt.
Später noch ein Ausflug in die Natur mit der Familie.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. April 2019)

Nächtliche Radtouren. Mit der passenden Musik im Ohr ein atmosphärisches Highlight.
Die Pumpe nähert sich auch wieder der Topform. Der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2019)

Heute  einen Tag Urlaub genommen & heute Abend mit Freunden griechisch Essen gehen.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. April 2019)

Die nächsten zwei Wochen voraussichtlich nur Spätdienst und Aussetzer.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2019)

And when you're in need of someone 
My heart won't deny you 



Someday...


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

Die 0:5-Klatsche für Dusel-Mund.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die 0:5-Klatsche für Dusel-Mund.



Verdammt, darüber freu ich mich auch gerade sowas von ...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (7. April 2019)

THW Kiel ist Pokalsieger 2019.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2019)

Schriftliche und mündliche Zwischenprüfung ist rum, morgen nur noch die Praxis - die mache ich aber im Handstand aufm linken Zeigefinger.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. April 2019)

Jemand hat eben im Mercedes- Autohaus türkisch geduscht. Das war dermaßen extrem, dass ich selbst danach rieche. Was zum Geier?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2019)

Heute ist mein Tag:

Gestern ein neues Auto gekauft, und das heute morgen zugelassen.
Und gleich ist die Übergabe meiner neuen Wohnung. 
Dazu bester Sonnenschein. 

Solange ich nicht aufs Konto gucke, bin ich heute glücklich!


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2019)

Irgendwie war es bis jetzt an mir vorbeigegangen, aber Quantic Dreams bringt seine PS3/4 Spiele auf den PC  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2019)

Jetzt ist der Quasi-Mittwoch schon beinahe rum und für das lange WE ist tolles Wetter angekündigt. Das wird gut!


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2019)

Das Zwischenprüfungsergebnis: In der Gesamtwertung 90%. 

Weniger erfreulich: Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Zwischenprüfungsergebnis: In der Gesamtwertung 90%.


Glückwunsch!



> Weniger erfreulich: Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub.


Du freust dich nicht auf deinen Urlaub?


Also ich freue mich das unser Wetter jetzt echt schön geworden ist (letzten Samstag hat es noch gehagelt und geschneit). Und soll auch die nächsten Tage übers Osterwochenende so bleiben.
Da drauf freue ich mich auch & dann wird gegrillt.
Morgen noch arbeiten und dann langes WE bis Dienstag.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2019)

Kampf und Glück: Rode schießt Frankfurt ins Halbfinale


----------



## iGameKudan (19. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du freust dich nicht auf deinen Urlaub?


Nicht wirklich. 

Aber naja, eine aus der Ausbildungsleitung hat schon gemeint, dass die mich nicht mehr als Normal betrachtet - im positiven Sinne.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> 
> Aber naja, eine aus der Ausbildungsleitung hat schon gemeint, dass die mich nicht mehr als Normal betrachtet - im positiven Sinne.


Es ist natürlich schön wenn einen der Beruf Spaß macht.
Aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben... es gibt ja mehrere Gründe warum sich manche so in die Arbeit stürzen. Nicht nur das Geld.
Ich finde auf ein gesundes Mittelmaß kommt es an.
Wobei das natürlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden muß.


----------



## labernet (19. April 2019)

Umzug steht an, alte Wohnung bis auf Wohnzimmer gestrichen, alles soweit gepackt, ungeduldig bis zum geht nicht mehr, dass ich in der neuen Wohnung anfangen kann einzurichten


----------



## iGameKudan (20. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich schön wenn einen der Beruf Spaß macht.
> Aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben... es gibt ja mehrere Gründe warum sich manche so in die Arbeit stürzen. Nicht nur das Geld.


Für mich ist das kein Beruf, sondern meine Berufung 
Aktuell bin ich echt froh, mal nicht Zuhause oder in der Berufsschule sein zu müssen. Aber naja, genug des OT... Notfalls gehts per PN weiter.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. April 2019)

Yeshua ist auferstanden!


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2019)

Und ich hab's schon wieder verpasst, verflixt noch eins...


----------



## taks (24. April 2019)

Seit 15 Jahren in der PCGH-Community.

Ich werde alt


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Seit 15 Jahren in der PCGH-Community.
> 
> Ich werde alt


Wieso 15 Jahre? Bei dir steht seit dem 30.08.2007. Das sind fast 12 Jahre.

Vorher PCG? Die gab es ja glaube ich eher.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. April 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie macht man denn die Bilder in Groß rein?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2019)

Nice! Ich mag Science-Tattoos. Bei mir wird es auch mal wieder Zeit... warte gerade auf einen schönen R2D2-Entwurf von meinem Tätowierer für den linken Unterarm


----------



## taks (25. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso 15 Jahre? Bei dir steht seit dem 30.08.2007. Das sind fast 12 Jahre.
> 
> Vorher PCG? Die gab es ja glaube ich eher.



Vorher waren die Foren "zusammen" und wurden dann glaub 2008 getrennt.


----------



## tomsxi (25. April 2019)

Der Postbote hat heute das erste Mal in diesem Jahr geklingelt und mir ein Paket persönlich überbracht und nicht einfach das Paket nur in den Hausflur gestellt


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2019)

Wochenende!


----------



## labernet (28. April 2019)

nur noch 10 tage, dann ist endlich der schriftliche Prüfungsteil vorbei und der Umzug steht an. Neuer Abschnitt


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2019)

Seit dem Oreo Update kann mein Fernseher 4k HDR 4:4:4@60HZ. Nur will das die Grafikkarte nicht ausgeben -_-


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2019)

Die "Netzmodernisierung" von Blödafone ist bei mir endlich abgeschlossen. Sogar ohne Probleme - wenn man davon absieht, dass mein Internet bereits 24h vor dem "Modernisierungstermin" nicht funktionierte.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

Heute endlich "Avengers: Endgame" gucken.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Mai 2019)

Den 1.Mai genutzt um die Steuererklärung zu machen...

Schöne Steuer-Rückzahlung in der Pipeline 
Dürfte im Sommer meine PC-Anschaffung finanzieren


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

Es regnet, es regnet. Der Kuckuck wird nass!


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Gestern war Feiertag. Heute und morgen habe ich Urlaub genommen und demnach langes WE.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2019)

Die trollige Diskussion um des Kuehnikevs Aussagen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe heute so einen schönen Sonnenuntergang wie schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen. Die Bilder haben sich eingebrannt. Wundervoll.

Baruch HaShem.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Mai 2019)

Kieler "Zebras" ringen Flensburg-Handewitt nieder | NDR.de - Sport - Handball


----------



## mardsis (16. Mai 2019)

Die Krankenkasse erstattet mir fast die komplette Zahnreinigung, habe eigentlich nur mit der Hälfte gerechnet.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Mai 2019)

Finale:
Deutsches EHF-Cup-Finale: Kiel trifft auf Berlin | NDR.de - Sport - Handball

Und morgen (bzw. eigentlich heute) gegen die Füchse gewinnen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Mai 2019)

THW Kiel holt sich den Pott - EHF-Cup-Sieger 2019  | NDR.de - Sport - Handball

Ich habe grade immer noch einen kleinen Tinitus vom Lärm in der Ostseehalle.


----------



## pedi (19. Mai 2019)

dass bayern münchen deutscher fussballmeister ist.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2019)

Ich genieße die Augenblicke, an denen es mir in den letzten Tagen deutlich besser ergeht, als sonst.

Die Begründung schreibe ich hier lieber nicht. Aber es sind keine Drogen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Mai 2019)

MIA SAN MIA 
Deutscher Meister 2019
FC Bayern München

und ich freu mich, sowas von....


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2019)

freakday , der Typ ist zum schiessen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Mai 2019)

Es ist an der Zeit, das Nasiräertum wiederzubeleben.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2019)

Der BVB steht im Finale um die deutsche U-19-Meisterschaft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2019)

Bald ist dieser EU-Wahl-Wahnsinn erstmal wieder für ein paar Jahre durch


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2019)

Schlag auf Schlag: BVB schnappt sich auch Brandt


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2019)

Ich freue mich das es wohl die nächsten Tage und auch nächste Woche nicht mehr ganz so heiss werden soll.
Von mir aus kann das den ganzen Sommer so bleiben.  Das ist erträglicher.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe das mit Sandboie und der Windows10 integrierten Sandbox aufgegeben, beides Kernschrott bezogen auf Ausgereiftheit und Umfang. Jetzt nutze ich eine stink normale VM um im Netz zu surfen, dauert zwar länger es zu starten aber immerhin läuft das Teil wie ne eins, sogar mit der aktuellen 1903 Windows Version.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2019)

Morgen noch arbeiten und dann langes Wochenende.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2019)

Wird ne lustige Woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2019)

Erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub.
Und das Wetter spielt auch mit. Nicht zu warm.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2019)

Mein erster OC Score seit zwei Jahren ......... 

True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 2847.89 mhz with a Celeron G1610


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Juli 2019)

Endlich ist mein Urlaub rum.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Gleich wird gegrillt.

Schweine-Nackensteaks, frische Bratwürstchen, Puten-Spieße, selbstgemachter Tzatziki, Rotkohlsalat, Kräuterbutter-Baguettes.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gleich wird gegrillt.
> 
> Schweine-Nackensteaks, frische Bratwürstchen, Puten-Spieße, selbstgemachter Tzatziki, Rotkohlsalat, Kräuterbutter-Baguettes.



Ich beneide dich, sowas hätte ich auch gerne, Bier hast aber nicht vergessen oder?  

Ich freue mich das meine Erkältung deutlich besser geworden ist


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich, sowas hätte ich auch gerne, Bier hast aber nicht vergessen oder?


Ich trinke kein Alkohol mehr. Jetzt seit dem 11.Mai schon nichts mehr. Vertrage ich nicht mehr auch wegen Medis usw.
Und so schmeckt mir Bier nicht gut genug das ich alkoholfrei trinke würde.



> Ich freue mich das meine Erkältung deutlich besser geworden ist


Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich trinke kein Alkohol mehr. Jetzt seit dem 11.Mai schon nichts mehr. Vertrage ich nicht mehr auch wegen Medis usw.
> Und so schmeckt mir Bier nicht gut genug das ich alkoholfrei trinke würde.


Dann eben Wasser oder Limo? 



> Weiterhin gute Besserung!


Danke


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann eben Wasser oder Limo?


Ja genau! Oder Cola (Light) oder Säfte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Gleich noch ein kurzer Außentermin mit 'nem Klienten, dann zwei Wochen Urlaub. Yay!

(Obwohl ich immer nicht loslassen kann und Panik schiebe, dass ich meine Vertretung nicht ausreichend gebrieft habe und dann alles den Bach runtergeht. Von wegen Entspannung, haha)


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2019)

Dass mir die Fernseher immer schön beim Spediteur geklaut werden, da trägt wenigstens der die Kosten. (2 von 3 online bestellten OLED TVs in den letzten 15 Monaten Oo)


----------



## mardsis (30. Juli 2019)

Nach über 6 Tagen Störung geht unser Internet wieder (die haben unser Kabel durchgeschnitten und durch ein Kommunikationsproblem haben die bei einer anderen Störung gedacht das wir auch betroffen wäre.)

Außerdem hatte ich heute einen guten Lacher (siehe angehängte Bilder) - bei dem Rechner starteten viele Dienste nicht mehr und allgemein lief gar nichts. Dann hat mein Kollege den Virenscanner deinstalliert. Danach ist passiert was man auf den Bildern sieht


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2019)

BAföG abbezahlt.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Ich freue mich das die Hitzwelle vorbei ist. Und für die nächsten 1-2 Wochen sieht es auch gut aus.
Da geht es einen gleich besser und man kann viel mehr machen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. August 2019)

4:0 in Nuernberg: HSV setzt erstes Ausrufezeichen | NDR.de - Sport - Fussball


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2019)

Eine große dicke fette Kiste Dice die gerade angeliefert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (7. August 2019)

, dass ich mit dem Talent gesegnet bin, nach Monaten einmal reinzuschneien, es aber genau der richtige Zeitpunkt ist... manchmal erschreckend unwahrscheinlich, ich nenne es gern 'meinen Fluch', aber für mich nach zig Jahren Erfahrung eine echt coole ganz normale Sache 
--> neue Folge  auf alternativlos.org: Alternativlos!


----------



## pedi (8. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dass ich diese maschineam montag aus dem e-schrott retten konnte, und diese nordmende ein paar wochen vorher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die nordmende funktioniert einwandfrei, die philips hat die riemenpest, die neuen riemen sind schon da.


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2019)

Das die Kiste Dice mir das ermöglicht .....

True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3432.18 mhz with a Core i3 2100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


True Monkey`s Cinebench - R11.5 score: 3.39 points with a Core i3 2100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2019)

Wie lecker so ein Gin Tonic mit Zitrone und schwarzem Pfeffer schmecken kann


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2019)

Nachdem er wegen Umzugs eine Weile lang verpackt war, läuft mein großer Rechner nun auch wieder! 

Hat für den Kaltstart auch nur 6 Anläufe gebraucht, bis sämtliche Hardware sich wieder gemeldet hat.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2019)

Habe heute in der Firma meine zwei neuen Monitore (Lenovo T24d-10) gekriegt 
2x 24 Zoll mit 16:10 Verhältnis und fast randlosem Display


----------



## pedi (14. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dass dieses maschinchen nach riemenwechsel wieder perfekt und einwandfrei funktioniert-trotz einem plastikanteil von gesehenen 90%, und einem alter von 45 jahren.
das schafft kein pc.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2019)

Wochenende!


----------



## MineralWasserZ (16. August 2019)

Ich willl was neues kaufen für den Haupt PC, habe zu der APU aber nach 8 Jahren irgendwie eine Psyichische Bindung,
Ja mei dann bleibt mein A8 3870K doch bei mir, ausreichen tut er ja für das meiste

Kauf ich ihm doch einen neuen Kühler und 16GiB RAM oder 32GiB 


(Ja ich hab sie nicht mehr alle ichbau zu einer APU eine Psychische Bindung auf, 
wobei bei 8 Jahren Nutzung wird die Sprungvorhersage wohl bei xxx% Liegen somit besser als jede andere CPU)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2019)

Das nennt man "Stockholm-Syndrom".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> dass dieses maschinchen nach riemenwechsel wieder perfekt und einwandfrei funktioniert-trotz einem plastikanteil von gesehenen 90%, und einem alter von 45 jahren.
> das schafft kein pc.


Verdammt! Jetzt weiß ich glaube was in meinem rechner so quietscht. Ich sollte wohl auch mal einen riemenwechsel machen... 


MineralWasserZ schrieb:


> (Ja ich hab sie nicht mehr alle ichbau zu einer APU eine Psychische Bindung auf,
> wobei bei 8 Jahren Nutzung wird die Sprungvorhersage wohl bei xxx% Liegen somit besser als jede andere CPU)


Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen bluna?​

Und was mich freut? Endlich wochenende!
Und was mich nicht Freut? Die arbeit (allgemein) verfolgt mich einfach überall hin.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> dass dieses maschinchen nach riemenwechsel wieder perfekt und einwandfrei



Mein telefunken CR 100 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach aufwändiger Gummirestereinigung und "Aufrüstung" (2. Skalenlampe links neben dem Mäusekino) mit wochenlanger Suche nach dem Riemenlaufplan
auch.

Der wohl beste deutsche Ghettoblaster mit 2x10 W sinus, phantastischem Klang und super Ausstattung.

Wer den Riemenlaufplan sucht:
CR100 Radio Telefunken Deutschland TFK, Gesellschaft fuer, bu .


----------



## Gamer090 (17. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wochenende!



Das freut mich auch, aber ich habe noch zusätzlich eine Woche Urlaub


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das freut mich auch, aber ich habe noch zusätzlich eine Woche Urlaub


Cool!

Und jetzt habe ich wieder... WOCHENENDE!


----------



## Stryke7 (23. August 2019)

Ich hab Zugang zu einem System, das euch allen gefallen dürfte:  960 Prozessorkerne mit SMT, 30TB RAM, knapp 2PB Festplattenspeicher. 

Meint ihr, die merken, wenn ich da im Hintergrund irgendwo Minecraft laufen lasse, mit 1000 Chunks Sichtweite?


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab Zugang zu einem System, das euch allen gefallen dürfte:  960 Prozessorkerne mit SMT, 30TB RAM, knapp 2PB Festplattenspeicher.


Steht das in einer Forschungs-Einrichtung?


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich wieder... WOCHENENDE!


Ich habe auch Wochenende 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab Zugang zu einem System, das euch allen gefallen dürfte:  960 Prozessorkerne mit SMT, 30TB RAM, knapp 2PB Festplattenspeicher.
> 
> Meint ihr, die merken, wenn ich da im Hintergrund irgendwo Minecraft laufen lasse, mit 1000 Chunks Sichtweite?



Nö merkt keiner  Falls noch ein bisschen Leistung übrig ist, also ich würde schon immer gern mal Cities Skylines mal so richtig austesten. Das Spiel frisst locker mal 16GB RAM, also wenn ich das Spiel mal mit allen Mods und auf MAx Grafik einstelle, dann kann es sein das die 30TB RAM Knapp werden


----------



## Stryke7 (25. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Steht das in einer Forschungs-Einrichtung?



Nein, eins der wenigen großen RZ hier, das nicht zur Forschung genutzt wird. 

Mehr kann ich dann aber leider nicht sagen, sonst ist es schwierig mit der Anonymität. Sorry.


----------



## garfield36 (4. September 2019)

Mich freut, dass ich endlich eine Audio-Ausgabe unter Windows 10 habe. Allerdings nicht mit Bluetooth, was aber unter Windows 8.1 einwandfrei funktionieret hat.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (5. September 2019)

Ich drück  meinen Vorarbeiter diesen Monat einen Krankenstand 2 Fach rein,
1x Neurologie wegen Schlaf Probleme 
1x danach wegen ZA

Der hat es nicht anders verdient  
Dann muss er mal selbst malochen, Und nicht immer nur schreien wie einfach das als Unterbesetztes Team  das doch ist

Ich  wünsch ihm die Teamleitung sowas von ans Herz 
(Ich hoffe nur das er vom Team nicht Abends erschlagen wird)


----------



## taks (5. September 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Mich freut, dass ich endlich eine Audio-Ausgabe unter Windows 10 habe. Allerdings nicht mit Bluetooth, was aber unter Windows 8.1 einwandfrei funktionieret hat.



Windows 10 und Bluetooth ist wie Feuer und Wasser. Geht einfach nicht zusammen xD

Freue mich auf das Wochenende


----------



## garfield36 (5. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Windows 10 und Bluetooth ist wie Feuer und Wasser. Geht einfach nicht zusammen xD



Scheint so zu sein. Wäre aber Zeit, dass man bei Microsoft mal in die Gänge kommt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. September 2019)

MineralWasserZ schrieb:


> Ich drück  meinen Vorarbeiter diesen Monat einen Krankenstand 2 Fach rein,
> 1x Neurologie wegen Schlaf Probleme
> 1x danach wegen ZA
> 
> ...



Ich hoer nur mimimi.... 
Und deine schlafprobleme haettest vielleicht nicht, wenn de nachts mal die Augen zu machen würdest und  nicht auf PCGH rumsurfen würdest. Tagsüber mal an die frische Luft und bewegen soll auch helfen.  Wird dir der Arzt höchstwahrscheinlich aber sowieso sagen. 

Zum Thema:
Mich Freut einfach das heute Freitag ist 
Habe mir vorgenommen am Wochenende mal ne längere tagestour mit dem Rad zu fahren.... Will mal 200km am stueck (mit pinkelpausen^^) fahren 
Bisher bei 160km oder so die hoechstmarke. 
Ich fahr aber auch nicht mit Rennrad oder ebike, sondern mit meinem hardtail unsere Wald und radwege. Wenn ich das am Wochenende mal schaffe, dann Freu ich mich umso mehr


----------



## Rattan (6. September 2019)

...das mein Kater nach 2 Monaten plötzlich wieder vor der Tür stand und um Einlass maute und jetzt seelenruhig auf seinem Platz schläft, als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. September 2019)

Endlich Norddeutsches Wetter. 12 Grad bei leichtem Nieselregen ...


----------



## taks (6. September 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Scheint so zu sein. Wäre aber Zeit, dass man bei Microsoft mal in die Gänge kommt.


Gibts doch erst seit 4 Jahren ^^


@topic
Ich weiss, was ich mir zu Weihnachten kaufe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ks9-NFoIKOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> @topic
> Ich weiss, was ich mir zu Weihnachten kaufe
> 
> 
> ...



 Das sieht so richtig Toll aus   Schade wird nix zum Innenleben gezeigt, hoffentlich komplett eingerichtet  EDIT: Es enthält gerade mal 2 Figuren und anscheinend ist der Innenraum nicht wirklich eingerichtet worden   Siehe Bewertungen im Lego Shop.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

Wochenende!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. September 2019)

Ich bin mit meinem neuen Monitor doch glücklicher geworden als am Anfang befürchtet, zwar muss ich dennoch einige wenige Kompromisse eingehen, aber daran gewöhnt man sich wahrscheinlich, wie bei jedem neuen Monitor, kein Licht ohne Schatten...


----------



## taks (16. September 2019)

Nach 6 Jahren Betrieb wurde mein C: von einer M500 auf eine MX500 gewechselt 

Und immernoch die selbe Windows-Installation


----------



## mardsis (20. September 2019)

Neues Handy ist da und Urlaub


----------



## kero81 (21. September 2019)

Mich freut gerade total das vor mir auf dem Tisch ein Stück Himbeer Käse Sahne Torte steht und eine Tassee Kaffee. Ja, man kann auch mit sowas kleinem zufrieden sein.


----------



## pedi (22. September 2019)

gestern kam ein kunde mit einem kofferaum voll mit kunterbunt.
waren fast fertig mit sortieren, kam er:"wohin mit dem laptop?" "ischs kabutt?" " ja, geht nimmer an" "kan is ham?" "ja gern".
daheim angesteckt, die anzeige des netzteiles leuchtete schön blau.  laoptop eingeschaltet-keinen muks, keine led nichts, mausetot.
hab mir dann das netzteil genauer angesehen, aha, ist eins mit schalter  für die ausgangsspannung, die stand auf 16 volt, auf 19 volt  umgestellt-das kistchen rennt im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten mit einem  einem neuen windows 10 wie eine eins.  
ist eine emachines E627. ist auch optisch top.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. September 2019)

Ich habe Geburtstag  und darf warten bis meine Frau mich aus dem Zimmer bittet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. September 2019)

Endlich haben wir wieder normale Temperaturen, sodass man beim CPU Übertakten eine stufe höher stellen kann. Statt 5,1 habe ich auf 5,2GHz gestellt, alles im Grünen Bereich, im Sommer wäre das undenkbar gewesen, denn die Volt müssen dafür bei mir von 1,314 auf 1,344v gestellt werden. Der unterschied ist bei den Temperaturen relativ deutlich, rund 5 bis 7 Grad mehr. Ich habe zwar eine geköpfte CPU, aber man muss bedenken, dass ich eine Luftkühlung habe die auf leisen betrieb getrimmt wurde. Das ist daher nicht ganz so einfach wie bei einer unempfindlichen Person, die auch eine Düsentriebwerklautstärke für noch akzeptable befindet  551 Punkte im Single-Thread Test bei Cinebench R20 klingt gar nicht sooo schlecht... kann man lassen


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2019)

Das...............

True Monkey`s Cinebench - R11.5 score: 6.54 points with a Core i5 760


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. September 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> ist eine emachines E627. ist auch optisch top.


Na, wenigstens was.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

Langes WE!


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. Oktober 2019)

Das letzte Spätsommer-Aufbäumen ist vorbei. Endlich angenehme Temperaturen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2019)

Mein 5 Jahre altes Teufel 2.1 System für 100 Euro verkauft.
Da ich es nicht mehr genutzt habe und am PC nur noch über Kopfhörer höre.
Fürs Handy hole ich mir noch eine gute Bluetooth Box.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 erscheint am 5. November für PC


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

Bald ist es soweit, der neue PC macht Fortschritte


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Nachher startet das Wochenende und damit endlich wieder Ausschlafen. Das freut mich gerade mächtig!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

1002x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 373x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 228x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Nacht meinen 1000sten WR aufgstellt 

True Monkey`s CPU Frequency score: 3518.84 mhz with a Pentium G3250


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Heute Nacht meinen 1000sten WR aufgstellt


Wow! Gratulation!


----------



## joraku (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Heute Nacht meinen 1000sten WR aufgstellt



Glückwunsch! 

Nehme mal an, Metaxa ist immer noch mit am Start?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der "Was freut euch grade Total" Thread*

Jepp  ...ich bin zu alt um mich zu ändern


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2019)

Alle Teile ( Hardware ) endlich angekommen, evtl. nächstes Wochenende zusammen bauen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe heute eine Maus gekauft die sehr leise ist, die leiseste die ich kenne, eine ISY ICM 3000.
Das kuriose daran, sie kostet nur ~8€.
Schon sehr traurig dass das die anderen Hersteller, die Teils das zehnfache kosten, dazu nicht im Stande sind.
Ich hatte die schnauze voll von den lästigen Mausklickgeräuschen, wenn ich vorher ein Auto mit kaputtem Auspuff gefahren bin nutze ich jetzt ein Elektroauto, nur um das Geräuschmäßig zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Alle Teile ( Hardware ) endlich angekommen, evtl. nächstes Wochenende zusammen bauen


Welche Hardware gibt es denn?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Hardware gibt es denn?



CPU ist diesmal ein AMD, mehr evtl. am Weekend


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> CPU ist diesmal ein AMD, mehr evtl. am Weekend


Oh cool. Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2019)

Es ist Ende Oktober und draussen hat es lauschige 26°C


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Oktober 2019)

Es freut mich das der Umstieg von Win10 1809 zu 1903 so gut geklappt hat.
Nur bei einem Punkt habe ich fast einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen, als ich die in Windows integrierte Sandbox ausprobiert hatte, wollten daraufhin die anderen VMs von VirtualBox nicht mehr starten, nur durch Zufall wurde es wieder von selbst repariert, aber erst nachdem ich die Windows Sandbox deaktivierte. 
Was für ein Nervtöter, wäre schön wenn MS eine Warnung beim Start implementiert, was davor warnt das andere VMs danach streiken.
Wie immer ist MS zu langsam, zu unausgereift und nimmt genau null Rücksicht auf bessere alternativen.
Krampf!
Nur gut das die Lösung von MS Schrott ist, es tangiert mich nicht im geringsten wenn ich es dauerhaft deaktiviert lasse.
Das man darauf nichts dauerhaft speichern kann ist doch der Supergau, das macht es langfristig Nutzlos, denn beim Surfen will ich einen Browser der auf mich zugeschnitten ist, das will ich nicht jedes mal neu mache.
Die zusätzliche Schutzschicht beim Surfen will ich schon, darum auch die VMs.


taks schrieb:


> Es ist Ende Oktober und draussen hat es lauschige 26°C


Schon toll, einige ganz schlaue haben in diesen Tagen sogar die Ski-Saison eröffnet, da wird voll auf die Umwelt geschissen.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2019)

Brandts Doppelpack sorgt für BVB-Happyend


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

Heute frei und schon langes WE da morgen ein Feiertag ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2019)

Vodafone Kabel hat uns endlich mit Gigabit Lan versorgt ... Heureka
Nur noch schnell das Kleingedruckte lesen und dann wird gebucht ...


Edit: Erledigt!


----------



## 10jpr (2. November 2019)

Das meinAm3 System noch immer geht, 
einzig was ich bei diesem Board schon seit Jahren nicht machen darf, ist auf das BIOS zugreifen das wird promt mit einer Tiraden quitiert.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2019)

BVB-Doppelschlag nach der Pause beendet Wolfsburgs Serie und 5:1! Frankfurt deklassiert die Bayern nach Boatengs Platzverweis


----------



## 10jpr (2. November 2019)

Ich war vor einer Stunde so angespornt mein altes AM3+ Mainbord nochmal zu testen, sollte eigentlich auf den Mülll.
Ließ sich zuletzt weder mit Athlon x4 noch einem FX 4350 starten.

Siehe da es läut aufeinmal doch wieder aber diesmal mit einem FX 8320E


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2019)

Mein bestes Ergebnis was ich je unter Dice geschafft habe 

Von gestern Nacht .......
Intel Core i3 560 @ 5899.99 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10jpr (3. November 2019)

besorg dir einen i5 655k, der geht mit schon mit normalen Kühler auf 5,4 GHz


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2019)

Dafür dann doch Ln2 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Mir geht es nicht um den höhsten takt denn da habe ich die 8 schon überschritten sondern um den höhsten takt unter Dice


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2019)

Heute kommt die neue Hardware von Vodafone ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. November 2019)

Hab heute ein BIOS Update gemacht, lief alles super  Das blöde ist nur das ich vorher eine menge an Einstellungen dokumentieren musste für die neue BIOS Version, das manuelle eingeben danach ist immer so nervig, vor allem wenn man sehr viel im BIOS umstellt. Die Hersteller könnten das wirklich mal gebacken bekommen, dass extern gespeicherte Profile auch auf neueren BIOS Versionen funktionieren, das kann doch nicht derart schwer sein, denn manche Hersteller bei manchen Brettern können das. Ich sage euch, das ist pure Faulheit der Hersteller...


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2019)

Urlaub. Schon die ganze Woche, aber heute erst fühlt es sich so an. Netten Tag gehabt, und jetzt bis in die Nacht hinein zocken mit einem bis mehreren Gläschen nettem Gin und guter Musik. Schön, fühle mich fast wieder jung


----------



## Huesendracher (8. November 2019)

Hab Terminator Future Shock und Skynet.

NEC Multisync LCD 1970 NX


----------



## 10jpr (9. November 2019)

Nah 11 Jahren geschaft mir einen Memory Stick Kartenleser zu besorgen, mal gespannt was auf den MS alles drauf ist.

Ja Funktioniert einwandfrei wenn auch nur 1MB/s Read


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2019)

BVB mal wieder kassiert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> BVB mal wieder kassiert.



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben... freut mich immer noch sehr das man auf den Punkt genau gelandet ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. November 2019)

Dieser alte s/w Laserdrucker, den ich für nen Zwanni bei der Auflösung einer Arztpraxis abgestaubt habe, ist einfach die beste Investition des Jahres 2019


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

Wie gut das die X470 Boards 2 vollwertige PCIe 3.0 Slots haben. Mit x16.
In meinem PC ist nämlich zwischen CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte sehr wenig Platz.
Ich habe die Rx 580 Sapphire Nitro und will mir nächstes Jahr die RX 5700 XT holen. Auch von Sapphire. Die ist 6mm breiter.
Dann versetze ich die Karte einfach in den zweiten PCIe Slot und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gut das die X470 Boards 2 vollwertige PCIe 3.0 Slots haben. Mit x16.
> In meinem PC ist nämlich zwischen CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte sehr wenig Platz.
> Ich habe die Rx 580 Sapphire Nitro und will mir nächstes Jahr die RX 5700 XT holen. Auch von Sapphire. Die ist 6mm breiter.
> Dann versetze ich die Karte einfach in den zweiten PCIe Slot und das Problem ist gelöst.



Der zweite Slot ist mit 8 Lanes angebunden.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der zweite Slot ist mit 8 Lanes angebunden.


Da steht... 



> 2x PCIe 3.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8)


ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming ab €'*'199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Aber dann ist wohl das zweite in der Klammer damit gemeint. 
********, zu früh gefreut!

Naja, dann muß sie wohl doch in den ersten Slot. Muß nochmal ausmessen wieviel Platz das genau ist.
Bei insgesamt 6 mm breiter wären das ja die Hälfte also 3 mm nach beiden Seiten von der Mitte des Slots.
Wird wohl noch hinhauen.
Ich habe glaube ich noch 1-1,5 cm Luft.

Edit: geht ja auch nicht anders wegen der Lanezahl der CPU und Sockel.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da steht...
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming ab €'*'199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Naja es hätte gepasst wenn der untere Slot sich dann auf x16 stellt, manche Boards können das bzw. bei Belegung beider Slots stellen sie auf jeweils x8 um

Leider ist das Strix x470 am zweiten Slot nur mit x8 angebunden, in diesem Review sieht man die Rückseite und dort ist Mechanisch nur x8 zu sehen im Vergleich zum x16 oben

Review | ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming AM4 Motherboard | TechPorn

ist bei so ziemlich allen Boards so, bei X570 hättest den Vorteil durch die Bandbreite von PCIe 4


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Naja es hätte gepasst wenn der untere Slot sich dann auf x16 stellt, manche Boards können das bzw. bei Belegung beider Slots stellen sie auf jeweils x8 um


Ja das wäre optimal gewesen.



> ist bei so ziemlich allen Boards so, bei X570 hättest den Vorteil durch die Bandbreite von PCIe 4


Ja aber ich möchte mir keine neues Board deswegen holen.
Auch wenn die RX 5700 XT damit schon etwas schneller ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das wäre optimal gewesen.
> 
> 
> Ja aber ich möchte mir keine neues Board deswegen holen.
> Auch wenn die RX 5700 XT damit schon etwas schneller ist.



Evtl über einen anderen CPU Kühler nachgedacht?  ne kenne das Problem bzw. das man das Board nicht unbedingt wechseln möchte wäre bei mir mit mehreren Stunden verbunden etc. dank der Kühlung

@Topic Gleich mittag und das Telefon war bislang ruhig, schön Aufträge weggeschafft


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Evtl über einen anderen CPU Kühler nachgedacht?


Wenn es gar nicht anders gehen würde vom Platz: ja. Ich messe das mal aus. Aber sollte noch hinhauen.



> ne kenne das Problem bzw. das man das Board nicht unbedingt wechseln möchte wäre bei mir mit mehreren Stunden verbunden etc. dank der Kühlung


Das Board war teuer genug und ein neues Board kostet auch wieder Geld. Nur für PCIe 4.0 mache ich das nicht. Und die Verbesserung nur minimal wäre.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2019)

"Die Toten Hosen" erhalten Julius Hirsch Ehrenpreis 2019 - kicker


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2019)

Ui, da kommt einiges in nächster Zeit:

- 15.11.2019: Pokémon Schild/Schwert
- 15.11.2019: Neues Album von Kokomo
- 16.11.2019: Neues Album von Vi Som Älskade Varandra Så Mycket


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2019)

Ich habe ja einen AVM Wlan Stick. Damit hatte ich Anfangs keine Probleme.
Aber als im Sommer ein Firmware-Update für die UM Connectbox gemacht wurde konnte ich mich nicht mehr mit 5Ghz verbinden.
Mit 2,4 Ghz lief erstmal alles ohne Probleme. Aber auch da wurde es die letzte Zeit immer schlechter.
Andauernd Schwankungen und unterschiedliche Qualität.
Dachte  das es vielleicht am Win10 Update lag.
Treiber auch gecheckt usw.
Aber ich probiere gerade einen anderen Stick vom Kumpel und es läuft wieder alles perfekt.
Die AVM Dinger sind nicht richtig mit der Connect Box kompatibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (29. November 2019)

Ganz überraschend heute eine gute Summe Weihnachtsgeld bekommen


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

4x 16GB DDR3 DIMMs günstig bekommen, muss zwar bis Anfang Jänner warten aber hey 64GB mit einem Phenom x6
(Hatte ich auch schon vorher getestet, ja das geht)



RyzA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Upload ist aber mal richtig schlecht, hier mal was ich für 15€/Monat dafür bekomme:


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2019)

Endlich verlassen die Briten die EU, Zeit wirds. Das hat meiner Meinung auch was gutes, die Schotten werden sicher auch bald KLEINbritanien verlassen, die EU Begeisterung dort ist extrem hoch.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

Darüber würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen. Das kann noch chaotische Zustände nach sich ziehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Dezember 2019)

ΔΣΛ;10133734 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich verlassen die Briten die EU, Zeit wirds.


Sehe ich und freut mich genau so. Das drama ging jetzt lange genug.


RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen. Das kann noch chaotische Zustände nach sich ziehen.


Aber nicht für festland-europa. 
Und firmen die sich bis jetzt nicht um orientiert haben, den ist auch nicht so richtig zu helfen. 3 jahre waren letztlich zeit genug.
Mal davon ab, wir sollten uns eher sorgen um unsere eigenen unfähigen leute (politiker) machen. Die haben immer mehr ihr eigenes wohl und ihre privaten ziele vor augen und lassen sich notfalls auch mal von einer handvoll leute wie die sau durchs dorf treiben ohne das wohl deutschlands und dem rest der welt (oder wenigstens europas) im auge zu haben. Da wünscht man sich doch glatt die "alte garde" zurück, auch wenn bei denen ebenfalls nicht alles glatt lief. Dafür hatten sie wenigstens den überblick und vor allem rückrad.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2019)

Da gibts so einige Dinge:

1. Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit endlich ein Auto 
2. Es funktioniert auch noch 
3. Einparken klappt trotz der Tatsache, dass zwischen Führerscheinprüfung und erstem Auto 2 1/2 Jahre lagen und ich seitdem auch wirklich nie wieder gefahren war, gut (erstaunlicherweise seitlich in ne Lücke rein besser wie rückwärts in ne Parklücke wie bspw. auf Supermarkt-Parkplätzen)

Aber ganz besonders:

Ich habe meine Ausbildung verkürzt und schonmal die schriftliche Prüfung bestanden .
Das heißt: Ab Mitte Februar muss ich nicht mehr in die sch... Berufsschule und ich darf endlich auch nach 22Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Dezember 2019)

@iGame: Glückwunsch! ^^


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir meinen Glückwunsch!

Topic: Urlaub bis zum 06.01.2020!!!


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2019)

Bierchen trinken und über den Wetterbericht für Morgen freuen ^^
Kann man den Grill wieder in Betrieb nehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2019)

110 Jahre Borussia Dortmund
Das Produkt einer handfesten Rebellion | bvb.de


----------



## pedi (19. Dezember 2019)

naja, ob die soooooooviel zu feiern haben?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Dezember 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da gibts so einige Dinge:
> 
> 1. Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit endlich ein Auto
> [...]
> ...



Glückwunsch zum Auto! Was ists geworden? 
Und auch Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, in welchem Beruf hast du "gelernt"? Ich vermisse die Berufsschule aber nach einem halben Jahr schon.  

@Topic:
Heute letzter Arbeitstag für 2019! Gott bin ich froh, gerade die letzten Wochen haben mir einiges an Kraft geraubt.

Und ich erfreue mich jeden Tag wieder an meinem Auto (ich weiß, klingt ein bisschen gaga. ). <3


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich schließ mich an, letzter Arbeitstag für 2019!  Viel tun werd ich heut nimmer... 3 Flaschen Glühwein mit dabei, wird man aushalten können die paar Stunden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Dezember 2019)

Es ist doch immer wieder eine Freude, wenn man schon viele Tage vor Weihnachten wirklich alles beisammen hat. Fehlt nur noch so ne dünne Schicht Schnee damit es ein wenig winterlich aussieht aber diesen Schnee kann man ja nirgends kaufen.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Dezember 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Auto! Was ists geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein 99er Astra G CC, 85kW/116PS, 266.000km. Ehemaliges Auto von nem Ausbildungskollegen... 
Abseits  von ein wenig Flugrost keinerlei Roststellen. Spricht bei der Motorleistung für nen guten Umgang - der Motor läuft auch bestens. Mit sämtlichen Ersatzteil- und Werkstattkosten habe ich 1350€ hingelegt. 

Hey, mein erstes Auto - die ersten Autos sind selten fehlerfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Ausbildung gibts noch nen neuen Zahnriemen und nen Klimakondensator. 



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Und auch Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, in welchem Beruf hast du "gelernt"?


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute kamen auch die genauen Ergebnisse, 83 von 100 Punkten. Dafür, das sich ein halbes Jahr verkürzt habe, ganz in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Berufsschule aber nach einem halben Jahr schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich definitiv nicht - ich habe schon die Realschule nicht vermisst, die  alte Berufsschule an der ich drei Jahre ne schulische Ausbildung  (IT-Assistent) gemacht habe nicht und die jetzige Berufsschule werde ich  noch viel weniger vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Januar 2020)

Das Chili ist so gut geworden, dass ich nicht mit dem essen aufhören kann.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

Mir geht´s ganz gut das freut mich.

Noch Urlaub... Montag wieder arbeiten. Aber da freue ich mich eigentlich auch schon drauf. Gute Arbeit, Vorgesetzte, Kollegen & Klima.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was lustiges für zwischendurch ...   Amazons Bewertungs-Unfug


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Januar 2020)

Tut mir leid, aber den Witz verstehe ich nicht, womöglich stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2020)

2 Bewertungen können doch unmöglich ein Verhältnis von 46 zu 54 % bilden oder? 

@T:
Morgen gibts den ersten Mietwagen für dieses Jahr


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2020)

Es sind 2 Bewertungen, aber keine 50% jeweils.


----------



## P2063 (9. Januar 2020)

steile These: Die verwenden eine gewisse Anzahl "versteckte" Bewertungen, damit ein Artikel nicht direkt wegen einer einzigen zufällig schlechten auf 1* rutscht (Chefkoch macht das z.B. so) oder gewichten anhand des Userrankings, der Kommentare, Nützlich-klicks oder einer Kombination aus allem.


----------



## mardsis (12. Januar 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da steckt eine Formel hinter, die berechnet die Durchschnittsbewertung u.a. Anhand des Alters der Bewertung. Die 4 Sterne Bewertung ist etwas neuer und wird von Amazon höher bewertet, daher hat Sie ein höheres Verhältnis und der Durchschnitt liegt bei 3.1 Sternen.

Zum Thema: Ein Teil meiner neuen Möbel sind da und es wirkt bei mir jetzt deutlich heller und freundlicher


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Januar 2020)

Frischer Schafskäse. Boah, is der gut. Wie kann etwas so lecker sein?
Baruch HaShem.

Ach, noch etwas:
Wieso denkt Google, ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer arabischen Frau? 

Edit:
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich dem abgeneigt wäre, aber mein Surfverhalten lässt darauf nicht schließen...


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Da steckt eine Formel hinter, die berechnet die Durchschnittsbewertung u.a. Anhand des Alters der Bewertung. Die 4 Sterne Bewertung ist etwas neuer und wird von Amazon höher bewertet, daher hat Sie ein höheres Verhältnis und der Durchschnitt liegt bei 3.1 Sternen.



Interessant, vielen Dank.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2020)

Meine bestellte Hardware ist nun vollständig da


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Januar 2020)

Ich habe meine zum surfen ausgelegte VM neu aufgesetzt, es lief viel einfacher und schneller als beim letzten mal


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2020)

Von _Marco Polo Young Line_ eine Reisegutschein geschenkt bekommen 
Kann ich schön in meine geplante Südkorea-Reise investieren


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2020)

- nur noch zwei Tage Berufsschule, das wars dann 
- ich bin unbefristet übernommen
- ich habe direkt meinen... "Wunscharbeitsort"... bekommen und habe  direkt nen festen Schichtrhytmus bekommen (und bin kein  Schichtdienstspringer)


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Januar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> - nur noch zwei Tage Berufsschule, das wars dann
> - ich bin unbefristet übernommen (gut, bei null Verspätungen, null Krankheitstagen und keinen groben Verfehlungen auch kein Wunder...)
> - ich habe direkt meinen... "Wunscharbeitsort"... bekommen und habe direkt nen festen Schichtrhytmus bekommen (und bin kein Schichtdienstspringer)



Glückwunsch  Ich hatte es damals Schwer eine Arbeitsstelle zu finden trotz guten Noten im Abschlusszeugnus


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2020)

Blutorangensaft


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2020)

Einladung zum Bewerbungsgespräch

Bin ja nicht übernommen worden nach der Ausbildung, mal sehen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Januar 2020)

Morgen frei und übers Wochenende gibts nen Kurztrip nach Sylt inkl. Mietwagen. 

Freu mir, bin mal gespannt was für ein Auto es wird...


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2020)

Ich erfreue mich über Einsichten und Erkenntnisgewinne, durch sorgfältige Beobachtungen verschiedener Bereiche/Dinge.
Und durch freies denken. Und spüre intuitiv Entwicklungsfortschritte meinerseits (wie ein Jedi).


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich erfreue mich über Einsichten und Erkenntnisgewinne, durch sorgfältige Beobachtungen verschiedener Bereiche/Dinge.
> Und durch freies denken. Und spüre intuitiv Entwicklungsfortschritte meinerseits (wie ein Jedi).



Hoffentlich meinst du damit nicht, dass du ein Studium der University of YouTube abgeschlossen hast


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meinst du damit nicht, dass du ein Studium der University of YouTube abgeschlossen hast


Nein. Die Beobachtungen beziehen sich auch aufs Reallife.

Beobachten macht mir Spaß. Natur, Tiere, Menschen, mich selber und alles andere was es zu beobachten gibt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Januar 2020)

Gamers Only Performance Drink | Gamers Only

Da hier dafür geworben wurde, hoffe ich, dass ich das verlinken darf. Nein, das ist keine Empfehlung, sondern viel mehr der Grund dafür, dass ich lachen muss.

Reflexe in Videospielen... Is klar. Und dann werden die hierdurch sogar verkürzt. 

So viel Schrott gab es nicht einmal damals bei der Werbung für Slimfast. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das niemand kauft. Wäre zu dreist, wenn die Masche sogar funktioniert. Dann doch lieber Weight Gainer. ²


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2020)

Ich habe gerade auf einen Schlag die 1. und 2. Mahnung meines PCGH Abos in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Was mit der ursprünglichen Rechnung passiert ist wissen die Götter.

Nun denn, die Freude könnte Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten.^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Januar 2020)

Vegane Burger gegessen. Sie schmecken besser als sie riechen. War wirklich gut.

Dennoch teurer als vergleichbare, richtige Burger, obwohl sie zu 80%(?) aus Soja bestehen. Der Knockout: Aroma unter den Zutaten. Damit bin ich raus.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Januar 2020)

Ich bin endlich ein freier Mensch - nie wieder Schule 

... und nur noch drei Wochen bis ich endlich fertig bin.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Februar 2020)

Die Spritpreise. Lange nicht mehr für 1,32 pro Liter getankt. Letztens gab es diesen Preis sogar bei Shell. Unvorstellbar.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Februar 2020)

Da mittlerweile paar Tage vergangen sind, hoffe ich, dass ich mich erneut freuen darf! 

Es gibt immer noch Händler, die wissen, wie man persönliche Kundenpflege betreibt. Bei einer Bestellung ist etwas schief gegangen und die Abwicklung ging (seit 10 Tagen) nicht voran. Ich schrieb eine E-Mail. Darauf wurde ich unverzüglich von einer älteren Dame (Frau des Inhabers) persönlich angerufen. Sie entschuldigte sich mehrmals, quatschte ein bisschen und war sehr zuvorkommend. Bin bei solchen Dingen eher pflegeleicht, sodass es das nicht gebraucht hätte, aber es war dennoch einfach nett. Wirklich vorbildlich und immer seltener.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die Spritpreise. Lange nicht mehr für 1,32 pro Liter getankt. Letztens gab es diesen Preis sogar bei Shell. Unvorstellbar.


Da durfte ich mich gestern auch wieder freuen. Super 95 ist wieder zuverlässig selbst an Markentankstellen bei unter 1,359, SuperPlus liegt z.T. bei unter 1,409 und selbst der Markensprit ist stellenweise kaum teurer. 

Nächste Woche ist es endlich soweit. Nur bereitet mir gerade die bevorstehende mündliche Prüfung Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2020)

Das ich gestern mit der Freundin und ihrem Sohn einen schönen Valentinstag hatte.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2020)

Krötenwanderung hat begonnen. Also kein Frost mehr in der Nacht. Mal schauen, ob die Tierchen Recht behalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Februar 2020)

Spaziergängen bei Sturm und Regen sind super gemütlich, wenn man von Kopf bis Fuß warm und wasserdicht eingepackt ist. Herrlich!


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2020)

Nach dem Plattformwechsel ging erst mal die Master/Slave Leiste nicht mehr an, der neue Master verbraucht zu wenig.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Februar 2020)

Wie genial sind denn bitte die Mixes von Los Santos Underground Radio aus GTA5? Allein die sind den Preis des Spiels wert.

Kann man die irgendwo kaufen? Brauche die für mein Auto. 

Edit: Red Bull macht Schalke platt.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2020)

> Kann man die irgendwo kaufen? Brauche die für mein Auto.


In YouTube ist das ganze Set drin. *Klick*


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Februar 2020)

Die YouTube-Lösung hat nur das Problem, dass die Videoersteller da tonnenweise Werbung in die LSUR-Videos einblenden - für nicht-YT Premium-User dementsprechend im Auto denkbar schlecht. Selbst in einer Halterung ist der Button fürs Überspringen kaum zu treffen - und die Ablenkung denkbar ungünstig.
Leider fällt mir da keine bessere Lösung ein - bei Spotify gibt es zwar auch LSUR-Playlisten, die sind aber nicht mal ansatzweise vollständig. 

Aber was mich ganz dolle freut: Kein Azubi mehr. Das Gefühl, nach dem Feierabend auch wirklich Feierabend zu haben... unbezahlbar.  Und endlich darf ich Spät- und Nachtschichten arbeiten. 
Mittelfristig wird dann der Kram von der Berufsschule und das Berichtsheft verbrannt.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Aber was mich ganz dolle freut: Kein Azubi mehr.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Gefühl, nach dem Feierabend auch wirklich Feierabend zu haben... unbezahlbar.


*cries in 40h Arbeitswoche + Rufbereitschaften + Masterstudium + Fachschaftsrat*


----------



## iGameKudan (1. März 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> *cries in 40h Arbeitswoche + Rufbereitschaften + Masterstudium + Fachschaftsrat*


Naja, ist bei mir jetzt zwar nicht so dermaßen übel, aber der Frühdienst bei mir auf Arbeit schlaucht auch hart... Morgen zu 3:40. Nicht aufstehen. Da sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, ist bei mir jetzt zwar nicht so dermaßen übel, aber der Frühdienst bei mir auf Arbeit schlaucht auch hart... Morgen zu 3:40. Nicht aufstehen. Da sein.



Das glaube ich sofort. Ich glaube, das könnte ich nicht


----------



## mardsis (7. März 2020)

Ich habe in meinen Hauptserver fürs Transkodieren eine Grafikkarte eingebaut und lustigerweise nach deaktivieren der Onboardgrafik einen geringeren IDLE-Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. März 2020)

Endlich mal wieder das Auto gewaschen ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. März 2020)

Meine Schmerzrezeptoren am Steißbein scheinen wunderbar zu funktionieren. 
Manchmal fragt man sich, wozu man eine dermaßen intensive Wahrnehmung von Schmerzen braucht. Bringt das Vorteile mit sich?

Hat der Mensch etwas davon, wenn er deswegen ohnmächtig wird? Ja, manchmal. Hat er davon etwas, wenn er sich deswegen kaum bewegen kann? Ja, kann auch sein. Hat er davon etwas, dass er deswegen nicht schlafen kann? Niemals!


----------



## robbert (9. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, ist bei mir jetzt zwar nicht so dermaßen übel, aber der Frühdienst bei mir auf Arbeit schlaucht auch hart... Morgen zu 3:40. Nicht aufstehen. Da sein.



Da kannst du ja fast wachbleiben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. März 2020)

Rücken wieder beschwerdefrei und Wintermatte vom Kopf entfernt. Nun kann der Frühling kommen.

edit (16.3.)
Der Frühling ist da, das Wetter wird besser und es ist Radelzeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

Arbeitsvertragsverlängerung bekommen. Zwar immer noch alles prekär, aber ausnahmsweise ist mir mal nicht nach meckern


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. März 2020)

Seit November das erste mal wieder am Wochenende frei gehabt, sonst hatte ich immer während der Woche frei, Covid19 sei dank


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. März 2020)

Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Dank "Homeoffice" und dem vorzüglichen Wetter verbringe ich die meiste Zeit aufm Rad und muss dafür am Wochenende 2 Tage ohne Pause reinhauen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. März 2020)

Ich habe gerade gemerkt das dieses Wochenende wieder mal diese nutzlose Zeitumstellung ist, das erste mal seit vielen Jahren habe ich kein Problem damit, da ich nicht am Wochenende arbeite.
So muss es sich wohl anfühlen die nicht am Wochenende arbeiten und eine Zeitumstellung beibehalten wollen, tja, Covid19 sei wiedermal dank 
Wollen wir hoffen dass das Thema nicht komplett untergeht in dieser Krise, die EU muss die Abschaffung forcieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2020)

Der Rechnerumbau hat problemlos geklappt, morgen geht es dann ans Feintuning


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2020)

*AW: Der &quot;Was freut euch grade total&quot; Thread*

Total freuen ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber ich war vorhin doch positiv überrascht dass SotTR den XB One Controller wirklich komplett unterstützt. Ich hatte schon fast wieder vergessen dass in den Triggern ja auch Motoren sind.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Rechnerumbau hat problemlos geklappt, morgen geht es dann ans Feintuning


Glückwunsch zum neuen Ryzen System!


----------



## taks (28. März 2020)

Seit Mitte Dezember 9kg abgenommen


----------



## der_petling (28. März 2020)

Dass LineageOS 17.1 fertig ist, und schon für einige Telefone ausgerollt wird.
Nur noch ein bisschen warten bis die Anpassungen für mein AquarisX soweit sind. 
Die Beta´s liefen ja schon erstaunlich stabil.



taks schrieb:


> Seit Mitte Dezember 9kg abgenommen


In der Weihnachtszeit abnehem ? Respekt !


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2020)

Steuerbescheid ist gekommen, Erstattung genau wie zuvor berechnet. Das kürzliche Rechner-Upgrade ist damit wie geplant refinanziert


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. April 2020)

Ab jetzt noch 40 Stunden vor mir, von denen ich den Großteil vermutlich arbeitend verbringen darf, damit ich bis zur Deadline fertig werde.

Wasse mache diese Wetter?
Hätte die Sonne nicht erst am Wochenende rauskommen können? 

Jetzt trotzdem  erstmal ne Runde Laufen. 

Edit:
Zu 3/5 fertig. Schlafen oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2020)

Disney Plus strahlt ab Ende Mai Die Simpsons im richtigen Format aus - PCGH.de


----------



## pedi (3. April 2020)

ich hasse es auch, wenn 4:3 material aufgeblasen wird.
es war zu videokassettenzeiten üblich, filme ohne schwarze streifen oben und unten zu zeigen, da wurde bei z.b. gesprächen wie blöd im film umher gefahren, wärend im originalformat beide personen zu sehen sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. April 2020)

Eben im Wald einen Vogel gesehen, den ich nie zuvor sah. Ziemlich klein, verhältnismäßig großer Körper und relativ kleine Flügel. Sah im Flug extrem lustig aus.

Ein adipöser Zaunkönig? 

Edit: Jupp, war so einer. Der Gesang klang auch so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V19Oq6FpEt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Schade das man hier kein Like geben kann.
Ja davon habe wir auch ab und zu welche im Garten. Die sind echt niedlich.

Jetzt bei dem Wetter ist hier sowieso viel los. Die Tiere sind alle in Frühlingsstimmung. 
Morgen werden wir in die Natur raus spazieren gehen. 
Für mich einen der besten Möglichkeiten um zu entspannen. 
Und man kommt mal auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das man hier kein Like geben kann.
> Ja davon habe wir auch ab und zu welche im Garten. Die sind echt niedlich.
> 
> Jetzt bei dem Wetter ist hier sowieso viel los. Die Tiere sind alle in Frühlingsstimmung.
> ...



Die Tiere haben ja jetzt auch mal etwas Urlaub von den Menschen, also von den Massen jetzt.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Tiere haben ja jetzt auch mal etwas Urlaub von den Menschen, also von den Massen jetzt.


Wobei es den Stadttauben wohl schlechter geht. Weil sie auf die Nahrung bzw Essensreste von den Menschen angewiesen sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt bei dem Wetter ist hier sowieso viel los. Die Tiere sind alle in Frühlingsstimmung.
> Morgen werden wir in die Natur raus spazieren gehen.
> Für mich einen der besten Möglichkeiten um zu entspannen.
> Und man kommt mal auf andere Gedanken.


Jupp, sind grad wahre Pfeifkonzerte im Wald. Habe eine Audioaufnahme gemacht. Klingt einfach schön. Bin eigentlich jeden Tag im Wald. Grad vor dem Schlafen wirkt das wahre Wunder.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. April 2020)

Mich freut es das ich mein Problem mit den RAM in meinem Zweit-PC lösen konnte, wo der PC manchmal nicht starten wollte, nach einem erfolgreichen Start funktioniert aber alles sauber, die Ursache war dass das XMP Profil nicht sauber funktioniert.
Manchmal liest man dass das Profil darin eine Macke hat, das BIOS der Bretter nicht sauber oder zu scharf programmiert wurde, oder auch das ein Intel Profil auf einem AMD System nicht voll kompatibel ist.
Naja, die Lösung war dann relativ einfach, nach vielen herumprobieren fand ich schließlich die Lösung, XMP musste herausgenommen werden und die Werte des RAMs (MHz, Latenzen, Volt) manuell eingetragen werden.
Ich vermute das die Fehlerquelle bei den Sublatenzen liegt, naja, ich gebe "gefühlt" ohne beweise oder Indizien MSI die Hauptschuld (bei denen hört/liest man ja öfter über RAM Probleme), da der RAM sich gut verkauft und die Bewertungen davon seit langem sehr gut sind, die RAM funktionieren auch toll - sogar mit übertakten.
Wo jetzt der Fehler wirklich liegt weiß ich nicht, wie viel Leistung ich verliere wenn die Sublatenzen nicht XMP spezifisch anliegen weiß ich auch nicht, letztendlich freut es mich nur dass das Problem erledigt ist 
Glückwunsch wer den Text zur Gänze gelesen hat, normalerweise sind hier die angaben was einem freut eher kurz gehalten, wohl für die lesefaulen


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. April 2020)

Wunderschöner Vollmond in den letzten beiden Nächten. Teilweise so hell, dass man Farben erkennen konnte.

Edit:
Eifel hin oder her, das Sauerland ist schöner!


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Wir grillen gleich bei schönstem Wetter. 

Ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern. Und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. April 2020)

Toda raba. 
Yeshua ist auferstanden. 

Ebenso einen angenehmen Tag. 
Werde fleißig radeln, weil die Temperatur morgen wohl um 10 Grad fallen wird.


----------



## pedi (13. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Vollmond in den letzten beiden Nächten. Teilweise so hell, dass man Farben erkennen konnte.
> 
> Edit:
> Eifel hin oder her, das Sauerland ist schöner!


ist beides sehr schön, wird aber vom allgäu bei weitem übertroffen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2020)

Das Wetter ist schön, ich habe einen großen Fortschritt bei einem meiner "Sorgenfall"-Klienten erzielen können, nachher treffe ich eine Freundin für einen Kaffee-Spaziergang und die Arbeitswoche ist auch schon wieder bald rum.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2020)

Bei uns auch. Wir gehen heute wieder spazieren in der Natur.


----------



## taks (20. April 2020)

Braucht wer Öl?  Folgen der Corona-Pandemie: Preis fuer amerikanisches OEl erstmals negativ


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Braucht wer Öl?  Folgen der Corona-Pandemie: Preis fuer amerikanisches OEl erstmals negativ



Also jetzt ordentlich einkaufen und wenn die Preise wieder steigen, dann wieder verkaufen für mindestens das doppelte


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

Bin eben beim Joggen im Wald mit meinem Fuß, mit dem ich vor 2-3 Wochen umknickte, noch einmal umgeknickt und zwar etwas mehr als zuvor. Nach anfänglichem Schmerz und etwas Fluchen konnte ich das Laufen dennoch fortsetzen.

Scheint schon wie zuvor hauptsächlich auf die Sehnen der Mm. Fibularis longus und brevis gegangen zu sein, weil die Schmerzen eher distal/kaudal sind. Gibt Schlimmeres als eine Sehnenzerrung. Glück gehabt.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. April 2020)

Freue  mich seit gestern täglich, wenn mir auf dem Weg nach Hause Fliedergeruch durch die Nase strömt.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Bin eben beim Joggen im Wald mit meinem Fuß, mit dem ich vor 2-3 Wochen umknickte, noch einmal umgeknickt und zwar etwas mehr als zuvor. Nach anfänglichem Schmerz und etwas Fluchen konnte ich das Laufen dennoch fortsetzen.
> 
> Scheint schon wie zuvor hauptsächlich auf die Sehnen der Mm. Fibularis longus und brevis gegangen zu sein, weil die Schmerzen eher distal/kaudal sind. Gibt Schlimmeres als eine Sehnenzerrung. Glück gehabt.


Schon seltsam sich bei eine Verletzung zu freuen

Mir ist vor 4 Wochen auch der Fuß umgeknickt. Bei mir hat aber diese Freude nichts gebrochen zu haben, nur kurz gewirkt, da ich danach 24h kaum mehr gehen konnte. Inzwischen ist nichts mehr zu spüren außer bei maximaler Dehnung/Beugung/Drehung


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. April 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Schon seltsam sich bei eine Verletzung zu freuen
> 
> Mir ist vor 4 Wochen auch der Fuß umgeknickt. Bei mir hat aber diese Freude nichts gebrochen zu haben, nur kurz gewirkt, da ich danach 24h kaum mehr gehen konnte. Inzwischen ist nichts mehr zu spüren außer bei maximaler Dehnung/Beugung/Drehung


Seltsam ist eher dein Rückschluss.
Ich freute mich darüber, dass ich das Training nicht abbrechen musste, weil die Verletzung harmlos ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2020)

Ich habe dank der aktuellsten BIOS Version die RAM-Latenzen weiter strafen können, das war mit der letzten BIOS Version leider nicht möglich.
Das freut das Übertakterherz, denn beim Takt bin ich schon lange auf Anschlag


----------



## Spoonr (23. April 2020)

Ich freue mich gerade sehr über das Guild Wars 1 Update zum 15. Jubiläum.

Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Himuro (25. April 2020)

Spoonr schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gerade sehr über das Guild Wars 1 Update zum 15. Jubiläum.
> 
> Da werden Erinnerungen wach



Wann kommt das? Darauf könnt ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## Spoonr (25. April 2020)

https://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-Spiel-4893/News/15-Jahre-Neue-Fertigkeiten-1348488/amp/

So wie ich es verstehe kann man jetzt schon die neuen Fähigkeiten erlangen. Jubiläum ist am 28.04.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

Wie gut mein selbstgekochte Kohlsuppe (Weißkohl + Kohlrübe) ausschaut... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer bekommt gerade noch Hunger?


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. April 2020)

Letztens stand (der) Eismann vor der Tür. 
Jetzt meine erste Bestellung als Neukunde dort gemacht. Bei so einem riesigen Preisnachlass sage ich bestimmt nicht nein.

Edit:
Endlich kein Homeoffice.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

Die neuen PC Teile sind da ( 2 Anlauf ), hoffentlich gibt es diesmal keine Probleme


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Mai 2020)

Joggen durch Bergauf- und Ablaufen mit Gewichtsweste ersetzt. Irgendwie wesentlich spaßiger. 

110 kg sind noch recht einfach zu bewegen bei 178 Körpergröße.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2020)

Bist du in den 110Kg schon mit eingerechnet?   Sonst wäre das schon WIRKLICH viel Gewicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Mai 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bist du in den 110Kg schon mit eingerechnet?   Sonst wäre das schon WIRKLICH viel Gewicht.


Ja, klar. Sonst müsste ich 200 kg bewegen. Fange erst einmal moderat an. Die Weste liegt momentan nur bei 17 kg. Habe da noch 13 kg reserve, bevor ich zusätzliche Gewichte an den Beinen anbringen und Hanteln mitnehmen werde.

Kommt noch nicht ganz an die Belastung bei der Bundeswehr ran.

Achja, ne Weste, die 110 kg wiegt, ist für keinen Menschen auf der Welt einfach bergauf zu bewegen. 

Edit: Heute auf 120 rauf. Gib ihm!


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2020)

Post vom Finanzamt => Steuerrückzahlung.
Ging sogar ganz flott die Bearbeitung - waren vlt mal 2 Wochen von Einreichung bis Bescheid.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

Gleich gibt es selbstgemachte Cheeseburger mit Süßkartoffel-Pommes.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Mai 2020)

Der Sommer kommt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Mai 2020)

Schön das man diese drei neuen "Gebt mir Geld" Symbole über dem Avatar ausblenden kann, einfach widerlich diese indirekt manipulative Methode. Ist genauso wie es die Publisher machen, für jedes mal wenn man Geld ausgibt gibt es einen Erfolg den jeder bewundern soll, das spricht direkt die Geltungssucht der schwachen an, wo bei anderen ein druck aufgebaut wird es demjenigen gleichzutun.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2020)

LAURA! 

Und Granini Pink Grapefruit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2020)

Wochenende und Urlaub


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2020)

Meine alte RX550 von AMD. Wollte eigentlich auf eine 1650 super umsteigen, aber bei NV bekommt man ja nichtmal den treiber installiert und, als letzte konsequenz, windows neu auf ziehen wollte ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2020)

> Wollte eigentlich auf eine 1650 super umsteigen, aber bei NV bekommt man ja nichtmal den treiber installiert


Ich habe noch bei jeder Karte den Treiber installieren können, wenn du das Thema im Forum erwähnt hättest wäre dir sicher der Tipp mit DDU unter gekommen  Der AMD Treiber hat die Installation sicher verhindert, tolle Info nicht wahr 


> als letzte konsequenz, windows neu auf ziehen wollte ich jetzt auch nicht.


 Wie gesagt, das Forum ist dein Freund, warum kompliziert und mühsam wenn es auch sehr schnell und einfach geht


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2020)

Gutes Wetter, Balkon, darauf ein 30 Jahre alter LaFuma und eine Flasche Bier.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10331824 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch bei jeder Karte den Treiber installieren können, wenn du das Thema im Forum erwähnt hättest wäre dir sicher der Tipp mit DDU unter gekommen


... bloß das man diesen tipp an jeder ecke des internets hinterher geschmissen bekommt und nein, es ist kein allheilmittel. Bei mir hätte er übrigens nichts gebracht, denn wie ich mittlerweile heraus fand gibt NV den treiber zwar für win10 frei, aber bei weitem nicht für jede version! (innerhalb der 32 bzw. 64 bit version des OS und kommuniziert es auch nicht!) Oder anders aus gedrückt, mein 1607 ist schlichtweg zu alt. (bei höheren versionen bekomme ich probleme mit anderen treibern deren lösung einiges an zeit verschlingt)


> Der AMD Treiber hat die Installation sicher verhindert, tolle Info nicht wahr


Da wären die kasper bei NV aber weiß gott miese programmierer! Mal davon ab, woher kommen immer nur solche halb-wahrheiten? Nur zur info:
Die karte werkelt jetzt in meinem eigentlichen stromspar-pc neben einem A10 6800k und gibt kein bild aus. Das macht weiterhin die APU! Komischer weise ließ sich dort der treiber anstandslos installieren, weil die OS-version schlichtweg neueren datums ist und dabei funktioniert der ganz normal neben dem AMD-treiber. (mir fehlt nur die konsole, was wohl daran liegt das ich bei der installation kein HDMI-kabel angeschlossen hatte)


> Wie gesagt, das Forum ist dein Freund, warum kompliziert und mühsam wenn es auch sehr schnell und einfach geht


Mit google bin ich aber schneller, zumal ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem bin/war. Außerdem löse ich hier nicht zum ersten mal ein problem, was eigentlich nicht sein muß. Bei AMD geht es ja schließlich auch und da bekomme ich im notfall sogar irgendwelche steinzeit-hardware mit genau so alten treibern unter win10 zum laufen wärend man bei NV noch nichtmal den anzeige-treiber manuell (quasi mit der brechstange) installieren kann.

@Topic
Wie schon geschrieben, die karte läuft jetzt in einem anderen pc und rechnet dort vor sich hin.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2020)

> mein 1607 ist schlichtweg zu alt



Alles klar, *Sarkasmus* Nvidia muss schuld sein *Sarkasmus*, eine schon längst nicht mehr unterstützte Betriebssystemversion muss natürlich ewig reibungslos laufen 
Nicht mal MS gibt bei Enterprise und bei Education noch Support für 1607 
Du bist witzig...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2020)

Cool... Nach deiner logik bekommt win7 und 8 noch von microsoft support, denn NV unterstützt diese beiden systeme. Wußte ich garnicht... (nur win8 hat noch erweiterten support bis 2023)
Und wie gesagt, bei anderen herstellern geht es ja auch. Also sollte es ja kein problem sein und wenn es eines ist, dann kann man wenigstens kommunizieren das man nicht restlos alle versionen unterstützt. (ich hab nix gefunden) So steht man dann erstmal da und darf sich einen kopf machen.
Was die enterprise-version von 1607 an geht, die LTSC-versionen haben glaub ich support bis 2026.

So, nun aber genug off-topic...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Mai 2020)

Du warst doch nur zu faul um mehrere Treiberversionen zu testen.


> die LTSC-versionen haben glaub ich support bis 2026


Jetzt erzähl aber kein Märchen das du die nutzt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10333061 schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst doch nur zu faul um mehrere Treiberversionen zu testen.


Ne, hab ich nicht. Habe gleich zum ältesten gegriffen der mir für die 1650 super angeboten wurde. Das war der 441.20 der wohl anfang `19 aktuell war. (laut datei-eigenschaften) Der hatte aber das selbe problem wie der aktuelle. Jetzt sag aber nicht du kennst noch irgendwo einen versteckten ftp-server auf dem das ganz alte zeug lagert... (falls es das für die graka überhaupt gibt)

@Topic
Ich freue mich gerade tierisch über den msi afterburner. Sowas hätte es schon geben sollen, als ich das letzte mal eine "gut spieletaugliche" grafikkarte verbaut hab! Einfach das powerlimit etwas runter, die lüfterkurve noch leicht modifiziert und schon hängt die karte bei 60 grad dauerhaft im boost. Dabei ist das ganze auch noch relativ leise. So einfach kann das sein!


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2020)

Wo es bisher eher ruhig mit den Mücken zuging, geht es nun richtig los. Die ganzen Beine samt Füße sind zerstochen. 
Wenigstens wird es die nächsten paar Tage wieder etwas kühler und feuchter, Greta/Corona sei Dank.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2020)

Traumtor als Wegbereiter: Bielefeld fast am Ziel - kicker


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2020)

Wie kommt man auf die Idee, Darth Vaders Atemgeräusche als Sample für ein Lied zu verwenden? 
Mich erfreut jedenfalls, dass ich eine neue DJane entdeckt habe, deren Musik mir zusagt. 

Wer Techno mag:
YouTube


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2020)

Hab den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert und den vorletzten WQHL installiert, weil mit dem neuesten Treiber Sync nicht sauber funktioniert hat, da hat Nvidia mal wieder an der Qualitätskontrolle gespart.
Ich war aber zuerst voll auf dem falschen Dampfer, zuerst habe ich ein Windows Update was ein Microcodeupdate durchführte und eine RAM-Latenzen Einstellung im verdacht, auf das naheliegendste kommt man wohl nicht immer zuerst  
Wenn man zu tief darin steckt sieht man manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, vor allem wenn in letzter Zeit einiges verändert wurde.
Am ende fühlt man sich aber GUUUUTTT, weil man den Fehlerteufel besiegt hat, vor allem wenn dies ohne Forumhilfe geschah


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wo es bisher eher ruhig mit den Mücken zuging, geht es nun richtig los. Die ganzen Beine samt Füße sind zerstochen.
> .



ich wurde schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gestochen, keine ahnung wieso , vlt haben die was gegen mein Duft


----------



## AlphaMale (1. Juli 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Bin eben beim Joggen im Wald mit meinem Fuß, mit dem ich vor 2-3 Wochen umknickte, noch einmal umgeknickt und zwar etwas mehr als zuvor. Nach anfänglichem Schmerz und etwas Fluchen konnte ich das Laufen dennoch fortsetzen.
> 
> Scheint schon wie zuvor hauptsächlich auf die Sehnen der Mm. Fibularis longus und brevis gegangen zu sein, weil die Schmerzen eher distal/kaudal sind. Gibt Schlimmeres als eine Sehnenzerrung. Glück gehabt.



Das passiert nach einer vorherigen Überdehnung übrigens recht häufig. Die Bänder sind erstmal überdehnt.  Die Sehnen erholen sich recht schnell...nur der Bandapparat braucht mitunter eine ganze Weile. Hatte es vor 20 -25 Jahren auch mal. Und habe mir wegen der erhöhten Gefahr einer weiterer Überdehnung /Umknicken dann spezielle hohe Sportschuhe gekauft (heute würde man die wohl als Basketball Schuhe bezeichnen.

@ Topic: Freue mich, das ich endlich meinen Urlaub konkret gebucht habe.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2020)

Was mich wirklich freut @topic: TP-Link hat den über 2 Jahre alten Powerline Adapter ohne großes Gemecker innerhalb von einer Woche auf Garantie ausgetauscht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

Cool, damit kann man sich bereits nach 17 Minuten den Rest des DFB-Pokalfinales sparen und stattdessen aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2020)

Hab mir gerade einen ryzen 7 3800x für 253€ geschossen und dank beta-bios sollte der auch auf meinem MSI B350M Mortar laufen. 
Außerdem hab ich mir vor kurzem ein "Apple DVD-RAM-Laufwerk", was einfach ein Matshita/Panasonic PD-2 LF-D110 ist (hab ich schon als Aopen mit SCSI-anschluß), für 40€ geschossen. Das klingt zwar erstmal viel für ein laufwerk aus dem letzten jahrtausend, aber es ist ein extrem seltenes exemplar mit IDE-anschluß und wenn man was vergleichbares mit SCSI kauft, wird man auch mehr geld los. (dank IDE kann man es leicht auf USB adaptieren, was mit SCSI so nicht geht)


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Die Zecke heute rechtzeitig beim Duschen erwischt, bevor sie Blut saugen konnte. Allerdings hatte sie sich bereits "festgebissen".

Dennoch angenehmer als ein Mückenstich oder Spinnenbiss, da es nicht kratzt und auch nicht schmerzt. Bei all den Bakterien und vor allem Viren, dessen Wirt diese Tierchen so sind, spart man sich damit bestimmt so manch eine Impfung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

nach Hause ....ich darf nach Hause

Endlich raus aus dem Krankenhaus 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...n-prozzi-bezw-laesst-takten.html#post10376711


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2020)

Dass der Breitbandausbau der Terrorkom anscheinend im Laufe des Jahres auch hier bis zu mir vordringt. Mal gucken, ob ich dann den 100 MBit/s oder den 250 MBit/s Anschluss nehme. Hauptsache weg von Vodablöd, von deren 50 MBit/s in Bestzeiten eh nur 30 ankommen und zur Prime Time Streaming häufiger kaum möglich ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2020)

Noch eine Woche, dann endlich Urlaub.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2020)

100 Jahre kicker 
https://www.kicker.de/100-jahre-kicker/5/timeline


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2020)

8 Tage noch und dann Urlaub


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2020)

Es schmerzt inzwischen nicht mehr so sehr beim husten


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Wenn man in einen Point&Click Adventure es geschafft hat, mehr oder weniger absurde kleine Rästel zu lösen, um weiterzukommen.
Dafür geht´s danach erstmal nicht mehr weiter. Pause!


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2020)

Angenehme Temperaturen


----------



## pedi (15. Juli 2020)

heute ein briefchen bekommen, in dem eine deutlich spürbare rentenerhöhung angekündigt wird.


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2020)

Morgen geht es für vier Tage über meinen Geburtstag in den Schwarzwald.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2020)

Bald gibts Ferien. Wird auch Zeit, die letzten sind schon ein Jahr her


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juli 2020)

Bekomme hier auf PCGH so eine komische Abnehmwerbung mit einer Dame eingeblendet, die nach der Schwangerschaft x Kilogramm abgenommen hat. Die Dame sah mit 40 kg(?) mehr jedenfalls wesentlich attraktiver aus! 

Und sonst:
Endlich Urlaub. Dazu soll es nächste Woche wieder recht sommerlich werden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Eichhörnchen "Puschel" ist wieder zu Gast.
Das Eichhörnchen kommt regelmäßig zu Besuch auf unseren Balkon und holt sich Nüsse ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Juli 2020)

Ende letzten Jahres habe ich für diesen Herbst Süd-Korea als Urlaub gebucht.
Jetzt kam die Absage vom Veranstalter.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juli 2020)

Gibt kaum eine schönere Stelle für einen Mückenstich als direkt über dem Ansatz der Achillessehne.

Das Wetter erfreut mich auch.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juli 2020)

Ärgerlich und gleichzeitig erfreulich:

Überdehnung/Entzündung im Fußgelenk, meinen Urlaub für diese Woche also mit einem gelben Zettel ersetzt

Freunde aus Leipzig sind zusätzlich noch da, endlich wieder schön Paper Magic spielen


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Ich habe nach über 40 Jahren Kontakt zu meinen drei älteren Halbgeschwistern und meiner leiblichen Mutter hergestellt.
Da ich adoptiert bin.
Meine Adoptiveltern wissen davon und finden das in Ordnung.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe nach über 40 Jahren Kontakt zu meinen drei älteren Halbgeschwistern und meiner leiblichen Mutter hergestellt.
> Da ich adoptiert bin.
> Meine Adoptiveltern wissen davon und finden das in Ordnung.



Freut mich sehr für dich, hoffe euer treffen war positiv gelaufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eichhörnchen "Puschel" ist wieder zu Gast.
> Das Eichhörnchen kommt regelmäßig zu Besuch auf unseren Balkon und holt sich Nüsse ab.
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist da denn passiert?
Ist die Mama mit einem Grauhörnchen fremd gegangen?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr für dich, hoffe euer treffen war positiv gelaufen.


Danke. Ja das war echt gut. Wir hatten uns sehr viel zu erzählen. Und wollen uns zukünftig öfter treffen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist da denn passiert?
> Ist die Mama mit einem Grauhörnchen fremd gegangen?


Ja das ist ein Mischling.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke. Ja das war echt gut. Wir hatten uns sehr viel zu erzählen. Und wollen uns zukünftig öfter treffen.



Das freut mich für euch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2020)

Heute nur ein halber Arbeitstag (Überstundenabbau) und dabei nur positive Termine (Mietvertragsunterzeichnung für einen Klienten, Wohnungsübergabe für eine andere Klientin) gehabt. Und jetzt ausklingen lassen beim Essengehen und Bierchen mit nem Kumpel.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2020)

Am Samstag 37°C


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

Tolles Wetter und endlich wieder ein Spiel meines Lieblings-Fünftligisten. "Hier gewinnt nur einer - Walle und sonst keiner!" 

/edit: okay, manchmal auch, ausnahmsweise, Viktoria Berlin


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. August 2020)

Eigentlich müsste das folgende wohl eher in das nicht mehr erlaubte Thema "Was nervt euch gerade total" fallen.
Das Festnetzinternet ist in meinem Ort ausgefallen, zum Glück ist das Mobile Internet weiter intakt.
Also das USB-Tethering vom Smartphone aktiviert, Unterschiede merke ich zum Glück nicht, ist dieselbe Geschwindigkeit und das Datenvolumen ist am Smartphone sehr groß.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10408583 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müsste das folgende wohl eher in das nicht mehr erlaubte Thema "Was nervt euch gerade total" fallen.
> Das Festnetzinternet ist in meinem Ort ausgefallen, zum Glück ist das Mobile Internet weiter intakt.
> Also das USB-Tethering vom Smartphone aktiviert, Unterschiede merke ich zum Glück nicht, ist dieselbe Geschwindigkeit und das Datenvolumen ist am Smartphone sehr groß.



Falls du Kunde der Telekom bist kannst du dir auch eine SIM-Karte mit quasi unbegrenztem Datenvolumen im Shop holen, bis das wieder gefixt ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. August 2020)

Ist schon längst wieder gerichtet, hat "nur" einen Tag gedauert bis die Fehlerquelle gefunden wurde.
Das hatten wir noch nie, hat wohl irgendwer ein Kabel durchtrennt und es nicht mal gemerkt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. August 2020)

Den Trail in kurzen Sachen gefahren und gehofft, dass sich genug Leute in den letzten Wochen dort bewegt haben, damit es halbwegs geht. Mit Anlauf also in die Brombeeren (aua) und Brennessel (harmlos) rein. Nach halbem Weg wollte ich eigentlich zurück, aber das ergab auch keinen Sinn mehr.

Nun sehen Arme und Beine aus, als wäre ich ausgepeitscht worden. Fühlt sich auch so an. 

Gleich starte ich aber noch ne kurze Abendtour.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Gleich erstmal in den kleinen Pool bei Schwiegereltern im Garten. Und abkühlen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. August 2020)

Ich habe ein altes Spiel (Anno Domini 1998) mit Modifikation wieder dazu gebracht flüssig zu laufen, die Lösungssuche war nicht leicht.
Das Spiel gibt nur maximal etwa 110FPS aus, egal wie gut die Karte ist, ist wohl Engine bedingt, bei einem 120Hz Monitor kann man sich vorstellen das dies in Bezug auf zerreißen des Bildes nervig ist.
Ich musste mir eine neue Auflösung im Treiber erstellen, wo ich 100Hz in der Auswahl hinzufügen konnte, der Monitor selbst bot nur die Auswahl zwischen 60 und 120Hz an.
Auf das muss man erst mal kommen, die Lösung war zumindest für mich nicht offensichtlich.
Mit den diversen Sync-Einstellungen lief es entweder schnarch langsam oder unrund.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

Heute Abend das erste Konzert seit nem halben Jahr besuchen, auf irgendeinem Kleingarten. Fast wie damals[FONT=&quot]&#8482; [/FONT]


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. August 2020)

Gleich kommt das neue TOTAL WAAAGH!, verzeihe, Waaar. Bis zum nächsten Waaagh dauert es noch etwas. 

Cool, wie erwartet, ist Epic down. 

edit:
Beim zweiten Versuch ging es. Juhu! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbNQ9oHtwtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf gehts! Troja soll brennen!


----------



## taks (16. August 2020)

Mein Provider erhöht die Bandbreit von 300/300MBits auf 500/500Mbits für den gleichen Preis


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. August 2020)

Ich habe die mühsame rückständigkeit der PCGH-Seite durch eine Browsererweiterung (Dark Reader) hinter mir gelassen, genauer gesagt das fehlen eines "dunklen Modus" selbst in die Hand genommen. Das eine IT-Seite Anno Domini 2020 keine dunkle Darstellung dessen Seite anbieten will, enttäuscht und schockiert mich zugleich. Ja ja ich weiß, so viele Computec-Seiten die alle Rückständig bleiben wollen, dessen Masse lähmt den Fortschritt, vor allem weil der Wille fehlt. Man will lieber Bezhalmodis einführen anstatt die Seiten zu verbessern, aber wie lange wird das gut gehen wenn nichts besseres kommt, wo die Legitimation für die Geldscheffelei immer kleiner wird. Andere beliebte Seiten haben diesen dunklen Modus längst eingeführt, wie Hardwareluxx, Computerbase, Gamestar und so weiter, aber auch international wie zum Beispiel bei Google und YouTube ist dies Normalität geworden, das sollte die Jungs/Mädls bei Computec zu denken geben. Wie lange wird dieser Stillstand noch anhalten, bis noch weniger Personen ihre Seiten frequentieren, weil immer mehr potenzielle Nutzer erkennen das diese Seite nur noch altmodisch sind, hmm.


----------



## der_yappi (19. August 2020)

Ein Teil meiner eingereichten Irland-Bilder sind auf der Facebook-Seite von *Entdecke Irland* (also dem irischen Fremdenverkehrsamt für Deutschland) anlässlich des _WorldPhotoDay_ veröffentlicht worden 
Entdecke Irland - Startseite | Facebook


----------



## taks (19. August 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10426041 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die mühsame rückständigkeit der PCGH-Seite durch eine Browsererweiterung (Dark Reader) hinter mir gelassen, genauer gesagt das fehlen eines "dunklen Modus" selbst in die Hand genommen. Das eine IT-Seite Anno Domini 2020 keine dunkle Darstellung dessen Seite anbieten will, enttäuscht und schockiert mich zugleich. Ja ja ich weiß, so viele Computec-Seiten die alle Rückständig bleiben wollen, dessen Masse lähmt den Fortschritt, vor allem weil der Wille fehlt. Man will lieber Bezhalmodis einführen anstatt die Seiten zu verbessern, aber wie lange wird das gut gehen wenn nichts besseres kommt, wo die Legitimation für die Geldscheffelei immer kleiner wird. Andere beliebte Seiten haben diesen dunklen Modus längst eingeführt, wie Hardwareluxx, Computerbase, Gamestar und so weiter, aber auch international wie zum Beispiel bei Google und YouTube ist dies Normalität geworden, das sollte die Jungs/Mädls bei Computec zu denken geben. Wie lange wird dieser Stillstand noch anhalten, bis noch weniger Personen ihre Seiten frequentieren, weil immer mehr potenzielle Nutzer erkennen das diese Seite nur noch altmodisch sind, hmm.



Warte doch einfach bis ZAM das neue Forum aus dem Zauberhut zieht ^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. August 2020)

Eine anstrengende Radtour am Abend, dann ein kühles Radler und dann ins Bett fallen und bis 06:45 schlafen. Wie einfach es doch manchmal sein kann, (wenn man noch keine Kinder hat ) .


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. August 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach bis ZAM das neue Forum aus dem Zauberhut zieht ^^


Ich bin dahingehend nicht auf dem laufenden, war das Sarkasmus oder werkelt ZAM wirklich (schon länger) daran?


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Kein Sarkasmus, das hat er tatsächlich schon ein paar Mal angeteasert.
@Topic: Heute das dritte Bewerbungsgespräch in drei Tagen, danach beginnt der echte Urlaub.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Das meine Lebensqualität mit sinkenden Temperaturen wieder steigt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2020)

Gestern gegen die Mannschaft eines Olympiasiegers gewonnen. Gut, es war nicht die Sportart in der er Gold geholt hat aber wer achtet schon auf solche Nebensächlichkeiten  .


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gestern gegen die Mannschaft eines Olympiasiegers gewonnen. Gut, es war nicht die Sportart in der er Gold geholt hat aber wer achtet schon auf solche Nebensächlichkeiten  .


Welche Sportart? Welcher Olympiasieger?


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. August 2020)

Habe mir grad kurz vorgestellt, wie man gegen Tischtennisspieler im Kickboxen gewinnt. 

Die Nächte werden endlich wieder kälter. Werde nicht weiter im Keller schlafen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Sportart? Welcher Olympiasieger?


Tennis gegen Beach-Volleyballer.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tennis gegen Beach-Volleyballer.


Oh. Interessant.

Tennis kann ich nicht. Bzw noch nie wirklich probiert, da der Sport bei uns immer relativ teuer war. Aber dafür Tischtennis umso besser. Und Badminton.
Volleyball kann ich auch spielen. Hatten wir früher in der Schule viel.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. August 2020)

Der alternative Kommentar beim CL Finale auf ZDF. Mag Bela Rethys Kommentar nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. August 2020)

Der neue Feuerfuchs 79 für Android ist ne Wucht, eine deutliche Verbesserung, endlich bewegt sich wieder was


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. August 2020)

FC BAYERN!


----------



## pedi (23. August 2020)

dito, genau so!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2020)

Viel Geld schießt wohl doch Tore mehr Tore, als Sehr viel Geld...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. August 2020)

Naja, das Spiel war jetzt nicht gerade denkwürdig, das eigentliche Finale war gefühlt eher gegen Barca, über das Spiel wird man noch in Jahren reden.


----------



## taks (24. August 2020)

Meine Samsung 850Pro hat nach 5 Jahren und 25TB die Grätsche gemacht.
Freue mich grad riesig...


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Mal wieder soll man ein Paket persönlich angenommen haben, obwohl man nicht da war. Vor der Haustür habe ich es nicht gefunden. Mal schauen, wenn es morgen wieder hell ist.
Oder hat mir jemand den Kettenreiniger geklaut? 

edit: Kommt hauptsächlich bei Amazons Lieferdienst vor.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Ich kann wohl nächste Woche wieder anfangen zu arbeiten.
Habe auch echt die Schnauze voll. Bin fast ein halbes Jahr schon zu Hause wegen der Corona-Kacke.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2020)

Ab heute gut 2 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Dass das Bett erfunden wurde: erstmal Siesta machen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. August 2020)

2 Mädchen beim Klingelmännchen erwischt.
Stand schon vorher vor der Tür, sodass das natürlich Pech war.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade wieder ein wenig diverse Programme aktualisiert, 
dabei habe ich festgestellt das HWiNFO jetzt einen dunklen Modus bei "Sensors-only" hat, 
jaaawwwoooohhhlll


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2020)

Nach der Warteschlage wieder New World  Preview spielen


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2020)

Immerhin lang genug an der Hotline durchgehalten damit das I-Net jetzt mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit zum selben Preis (über die ganze Vertragslaufzeit) weiter läuft.
Letzter Preis wäre wahrscheinlich noch ein gutes Stück besser gewesen aber immerhin.


----------



## Banchou (31. August 2020)

Nach 6 Jahren ohne Sport heute wieder beim Fußballtraining gewesen und mit 1-2 kleinen Pausen bis zum ende mitgemacht.
Puddingbeine, die Lunge brennt und zuhause kaum die Treppe hochgekommen aber Glücklich


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Ich freue mich seit gestern wieder auf der Arbeit zu sein.
Beste Kollegen und Abteilung.
Ein Kollege von mir meinte heute das er jede Woche bestimmt 3 mal den Film "Red Heat" guckt.
Dabei ist der Film für mich nur mittelmäßig. Aber auch wenn sehr gut wäre, würde ich ihn mir nicht so oft angucken.

Ein andere Kollege hatte mit 4 Jahren den Film "Robocop" Uncut geguckt. 
Deswegen ist er auch bei uns.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. September 2020)

Morgen geht's für eine Woche nach Griechenland


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Freitag kommt endlich Tony Hawk raus!


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. September 2020)

Olgas wunderschöne Augen. &#128522;


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

Freue mich auf 1 Woche Urlaub


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2020)

Aufs Bett


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. September 2020)

Was wäre diese Welt nur ohne Kinder?
Fahre mit dem Auto und höre Techno. Am Straßenrand fängt dann ein kleines Mädchen an zur Musik zu tanzen, sobald sie sie gehört hat. So genial.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Habe mich über die Baklava´s gefreut, aber eins war zu viel


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. September 2020)

Das Forum läuft scheinbar wieder, toll, ich hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Banchou (10. September 2020)

Freitag Morgen 2:20!
American Football geht wieder los


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. September 2020)

Ein ganz kleiner Igel ist in meinem Vorgarten. Vielleicht etwas größer als eine faust.


----------



## _Berge_ (15. September 2020)

Mich freut es, dass die Kollegin mir Mal ein Hotel gebucht hat welches nicht in der Pampa liegt und sogar ein super Spanier in der Nähe.

So kann man die Servicetour  ausklingen lassen


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2020)

Bin simpel, morgen is Mittwoch. Jippi!


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. September 2020)

Wochenende!!!


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2020)

Heute Abend wieder Admintreffen von unserer Facebook-Gruppe.
Das machen wir für gewöhnlich alle 2-3 Monate.
In gemütlicher Runde lecker essen und einen geselligen Abend verbringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. September 2020)

Die Welt dreht sich immer weiter und ist dabei gleichzeitig in ständiger Veränderung begriffen. Die einzige, irgendwie auch tröstliche Konstante ist, dass Zugfahrten im Ruhrgebiet immer eine Katastrophe sind 
Aber irgendwie habe ich heute echt Freude daran 😆


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. September 2020)

Der erster Teil davon würde wohl eher in "Was nervt euch grade total" hineinpassen.
Das alte Netzteil ausbauen, das war schon ein Kraftakt, vor allem wenn man alles schön mit Kabelbinder gemacht hat, das Netzteil nur Teilmodular und der PC vollgestopft ist bzw einiges im Weg ist.
Aber jetzt eher zu "Was freut euch grade total".
Das neue Netzteil einbauen, ging deutlich schneller und hat auch mehr spaß gemacht, da hat sich der Bastler in mir nach getaner Arbeit gefreut.
Da es Vollmodular ist, ist es jetzt auch aufgeräumter, im nachhinein auch bessern hantierbar.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2020)

Ich freue mich wieder auf die Arbeit. Der alltägliche Wahnsinn.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. September 2020)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich beide Kontaktlinsen falsch herum in den Augen hatte. 
Man sollte morgens 5 Minuten früher aufstehen, damit das nicht passiert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. September 2020)

Gute Taten für heute vollbracht, die Herbstsonne scheint, es ist fast schon wieder Wochenende... Läuft doch alles


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. September 2020)

Nach etlichen Versuchen nun endlich den Code für die Amazonen in Total Waaagh Troy bekommen. 

So sehr ich das Setting auch mag, es kommt nicht ansatzweise an Warhammer 2 ran.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2020)

Eigenen, auch noch gebrauchten, Router bei Vodafone/UM freischalten ging einfach mal vollkommen unspektakulär. Kurz angerufen, quasi nicht warten müssen und innerhalb von 30 Minuten wieder am Netz.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

Es regnet hier seit Stunden ohne Pause und das nicht gerade schwach. 

War eben 2 Stunden im Wald. Wunderbare Klangkulisse.

edit:
Da das Haus auf der höchsten Stelle der Straße steht, wird hier nix absaufen. Bei der Garage mache ich mir aber so langsam Sorgen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Ich freue mich auf den 8. Oktober. Dann erfährt man endlich mehr über Zen3.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2020)

Urlaub für  2 Wochen


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Oktober 2020)

In 7 Stunden ist Wochenende! 
Selten so sehr darauf gefreut.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Oktober 2020)

Muss noch einmal:
Wer hätte gedacht, dass Gehen tatsächlich so sehr bei Rückenschmerzen hilft?
Ca. 10.000 Schritte am Stück gelaufen und es ist wesentlich besser geworden. 
Die ersten 20 Minuten war es noch kaum auszuhalten...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Oktober 2020)

Endlich wieder angenehme/normale Herbsttemperaturen und Fußball-Länderspiele stehen an, nett


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2020)

Ein fröhliches "Horrido" aus dem Risikogebiet! Vielleicht komme ich dadurch um eine ungeliebte Dienstreise nach Hessen Ende des Monats herum 😄


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass Gehen tatsächlich so sehr bei Rückenschmerzen hilft?


Allgemein bewegung hilft... man sollte nur nicht schwer heben.  (ich spreche da aus erfahrung  )

Nur noch morgen arbeiten und dann wochenende.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2020)

Die Wahl in Wien hat wieder einmal eines schön gezeigt, dass sich die populistischen rechten (FPÖ) mit der Zeit selbst zerfleischen, in dem Fall sogar recht beeindruckend schnell 
Macht euch keine sorgen in DE, die AFD wird auch bei euch an sich selbst scheitern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Oktober 2020)

Dank durchgehender Maskenpflicht auf der Arbeit kann ich jeden Tag Knoblauch essen.  Man muss das Beste daraus machen.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2020)

> Dank Joker Reus: BVB siegt bei Angstgegner Hoffenheim


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

Darf meinen Geburtstag in Quarantäne feiern. 
Wenigstens ist das Wetter schlecht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute meine RTX3090 bekommen & eingebaut 
Gut das ich am ersten Tag bestellt hatte, sonst müsste ich wohl noch bis Anno Domini 2021 warten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Oktober 2020)

Schnelltestergebnisse sind da: Negativ! 

Baruch HaShem.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Oktober 2020)

Der Panasonic DMR-E75V, den ich vorletzte woche ersteigert habe. Nachdem ich nun das mit dem tracking beim VHS und die tatsache kapiert habe, das die DVD-RAM`s in UDF 2.0 formatiert sein müssen damit das laufwerk sie überhaupt erkennt, kopiert er nun ein paar alte VHS-bänder auf DVD-RAM.
Zugegeben, die qualität ist, für heutige verhältnisse, unterirdisch, aber die betreffende serie aus den 90igern kommt nicht mehr im TV und als DVD gibt es sie auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte  früher mal versucht mit MPEG Karte VHS zu digitalisieren. Aber die schlechte Qualität hatte mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Oktober 2020)

Der Panasonic hat extra eine funktion zum überspielen und die macht das auch ganz halbwegs. Nur wie gesagt, man muß erstmal verstehen, das man bei VHS via tracking-funktion den schreib- lesekopf nach justieren kann (und muß wenn auf einem anderen gerät aufgezeichnet wurde) und das der DVD-rekorder, im gerät, unbedingt UDF 2.0 auf den scheiben haben will.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Oktober 2020)

Nächtliche Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich. So kann man weiterhin mit offenem Fenster schlafen, was der Schlafqualität sehr dienlich ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nächtliche Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich.


Waren die vorher im dreistelligen Bereich? 

Nein Spaß. Also zu kalt gibt es eigentlich für mich nicht. Wir schlafen immer mit offenen Fenster.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein Spaß. Also zu kalt gibt es eigentlich für mich nicht. Wir schlafen immer mit offenen Fenster.


Ab 9° wird es mir tatsächlich zu kalt, um mit offenem Fenster zu schlafen. Mein Bett steht allerding auch sehr nah am Fenster.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. November 2020)

Ich sehe mir gerade das Fußball Spiel Salzburg vs Bayern an, überwiegend weil ich Salzburg verlieren sehen will 
Salzburg ist das Bayern von Österreich, die sieht man hier nur selten verlieren, werden am ende fast immer Meister.
Diese Geldscheißer möchte ich daher liebend gerne verlieren sehen, am besten so Torreich wie nur möglich 
Aber ich mag auch Bayern München, ich möchte Robert Lewandowski Tore schießen sehen


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2020)

Dass dieser Horror-Tag endlich um ist.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2020)

HP Compaq 8000 im USFF Format geschenkt bekommen. Nur eine Festplatte fehlte.
Also SSHD und 4GB SO-DIMM Ram(verbaut waren nur 2GB) aus dem Schrank gezogen (alles Dinge die für den Laptop zu klein/langsam geworden waren), VM rüber kopiert und schon hat die Owncloud eine neue Basis  .


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2020)

Endlich mal einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl gekauft!


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2020)

Mich freut es das in den USA die Vernunft gesiegt hat und der Egomane Trump endlich abgewählt wurde.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. November 2020)

Mich freut grade mega, daß mein Ryzen 3600 wunderbar läuft und deutlich schneller ist als der Xeon  E3-1230.
Ja klar war es keine Überraschung aber daß es so viel ausmacht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. November 2020)

ADAC GT Masters ist ja mal so viel unterhaltsamer als die Formel 1. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2020)

Quasi alles ist unterhaltsamer als Formel 1 

@T: So langsam mache ich große Fortschritte bei meinen Projekten. Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer sind quasi fertig "umgerüstet", und das Arbeitszimmer nimmt auch langsam Form an!


----------



## soth (8. November 2020)

Honda mit einem überwältigenden Sieg heute morgen


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2020)

Ich freue mich schon auf den neuen Tatort Münster heute Abend.
Den gucke ich ganz gemütlich mit meiner Frau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2020)

Die Weiterleitung von DHL-Paketen an Postfilialen scheint zu funktionieren. Das ist doch praktisch!  

Außerdem nächste Woche Urlaub!


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

Ich freue mich, dass ein vielversprechender Corona Impstoff, von der Firma Biontech, in Aussicht steht.
Deutschland hat sich schon 100 Millionen Impfstoff-Dosen gesichert. Der Impfstoff ist kurz vor der Zulassung.
Natürlich ist Corona dann nicht von heute auf morgen verschwunden. Aber das ist auf jeden Fall ein Lichtblick.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. November 2020)

Man muss aber bedenken, dass man mindestens zwei mal geimpft werden muss das es wirkt, ergo nur für 50Millionen Menschen verfügbar.
Gut, die AFD Zombies wollen sowieso nicht geimpft werden, aber um die ist es sowieso nicht schade


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Man muss aber bedenken, dass man mindestens zwei mal geimpft werden muss das es wirkt, ergo nur für 50Millionen Menschen verfügbar.


Ja, das ist mir bewußt.  Zumindest die Risikogruppen und vielleicht auch die Berufe, welche damit in Kontakt stehen, könnte man dann schon nach und nach impfen.  Aber das dauert auch seine Zeit. Ich glaube die hatten gestern irgendwas von 60000 Impfungen am Tag gesagt. Also 100 Tage für 6 Millionen Impfungen. 
Aber mal gucken... vielleicht können die Kapazitäten noch weiter hochgefahren werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2020)

Endlich Urlaub, zumindest eine Woche. Ist aber auch dringend notwendig.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> HP Compaq 8000 im USFF Format geschenkt bekommen. Nur eine Festplatte fehlte.
> Also SSHD und 4GB SO-DIMM Ram(verbaut waren nur 2GB) aus dem Schrank gezogen (alles Dinge die für den Laptop zu klein/langsam geworden waren), VM rüber kopiert und schon hat die Owncloud eine neue Basis  .


Nachdem ich eine Schraube an einem der Lüfter angelöst habe ist er auch nur noch halb so laut wie vorher. Irgendwas war da so verspannt dass es ordentlich gedröhnt hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. November 2020)

Habe mich eben auf eine auf dem Boden liegende Matratze fallen lassen, die doch dünner ist als ich dachte. Steißbein und Rücken freuen sich grad sehr.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. November 2020)

Meine gestern früh um 5:50 Uhr bestellte Pixelschubse ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug. Könnte ein längerer Abend mit Tests werden.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Wenn der "YouTube" Algorithmus einen gute Videovorschläge macht, auf die man so nie (oder nicht so schnell) gekommen wäre.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Dezember 2020)

Nach 2 Tagen mit extrem kalten Füßen und Händen kann ich wieder normal zu Bett gehen. In Jogginghose und Socken zu schlafen, ist irgendwie merkwürdig...

Hat Corona angeklopft? 
Ein Bekannter lag so (frierend) eine Woche im Bett als er positiv war.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Dezember 2020)

Mein neuer 21:9 Monitor ist unterwegs zu mir und kommt wohl heute an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2020)

Dass mir der 3060 Ti Paperlaunch letztlich die Entscheidung abgenommen hat, ob ich schon wieder Geld ausgeben soll  
Ein winziger Teil des zwangsweise "gesparten" Geldes (für ne FE zur UVP) wird jetzt in ein Stück Kuchen investiert


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2020)

Heute letzten Arbeitstag beim alten Arbeitgeber. Im Januar geht es dann los mit der neuen Stelle.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute letzten Arbeitstag beim alten Arbeitgeber. Im Januar geht es dann los mit der neuen Stelle.


Super, darf man fragen, was du machst? 

Topic: Ich habe ein paar Tage frei und komme endlich mal dazu, den ganzen Backlog an Aufgaben zu erledigen, die im Alltag immer wegpriorisiert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2020)

Firmware/Embedded-SW Entwicklung.

@Topic: Gestern kam dann auch endlich das Gehäuse in das die seit einer Woche rumliegende RTX 2080Ti (so gerade) passt. Dem vorm PC rumgammeln im Dezember steht also nichts mehr im Weg  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2020)

Habe gerade, in meinem real-life game, mal auf die übersichtsseite mit meinem fähigkeiten geschaut und eine neue gefunden die ich wohl heut vormittag erworben hab (erzwungener maßen)... kochen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Dezember 2020)

Heute war die Umstellung von Vodafone auf 1&1. Und jetzt kriege ich tatsächlich auch die 50/10, für die ich bezahle. Statt (bestenfalls) 32/6 wie zuvor. Spürbarer Unterschied, gerade beim Streams gucken!


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja einen neuen Rechner zusammenbasteln. Da man momentan aber nicht zu vernünftigen Preisen an Hardware kommt, werde ich mir stattdessen wohl ein Schlagzeug zulegen. In der kalten Jahreszeit perfekt. Endlich wieder etwas Neues, wo man sich einarbeiten muss.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Da man momentan aber nicht zu vernünftigen Preisen an Hardware kommt, werde ich mir stattdessen wohl ein Schlagzeug zulegen. In der kalten Jahreszeit perfekt. Endlich wieder etwas Neues, wo man sich einarbeiten muss.


Hast du keine Nachbarn in der Nähe?


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du keine Nachbarn in der Nähe?


Nur von einer Seite des Hauses. Würde das Schlagzeug aber in den Keller stellen. Denke nicht, dass die Nachbarn dann noch viel hören, sofern sie nicht im Garten sind. 

Vollkasko beim auto von 360€ auf 315€.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2020)

Es hängt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich wieder eine Mimimalmenge Klettern/Bouldern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Dezember 2020)

Bayer steht auf Platz 1!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Dezember 2020)

Neue M2 SSD ist eingebaut, clean installiert und rennt wie Sau.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Dezember 2020)

Ersma schön Bankdrücken und Butterfly am Morgen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Dezember 2020)

Der rC3 hat begonnen


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Dezember 2020)

Da auf Arbeit gerade fast nix zu tun ist, einfach mal das Büro umgeräumt. Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich die bestmögliche Aufteilung gefunden. (Zumindest für Corona-Zeiten, wo ohnehin nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen Klienten ins Büro dürfen)


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Dezember 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da auf Arbeit gerade fast nix zu tun ist, einfach mal das Büro umgeräumt. Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich die bestmögliche Aufteilung gefunden. (Zumindest für Corona-Zeiten, wo ohnehin nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen Klienten ins Büro dürfen)


Steht dein Schreibtisch jetzt direkt vor der Tür, damit man sie nicht öffnen kann? 
Und du verlässt das Zimmer nun durchs Fenster!?


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Steht dein Schreibtisch jetzt direkt vor der Tür, damit man sie nicht öffnen kann?
> Und du verlässt das Zimmer nun durchs Fenster!?


So in etwa. Und zur Not verstecke ich mich in der Zwischendecke


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich freue mich, dass ich erkannt habe, dass ich doch etwas lernfähig bin.  

Mal näher mit Musiktheorie beschäftigt, was ich bisher immer bei Seite geschoben habe. Akkorde und Tonarten.
Per "Trial&Error" und ohne Konzept kommt man irgendwann nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2020)

Der Mond strahlt so hell ins Schlafzimmer, dass ich grad dachte, die Sonne würde bereits aufgehen. Sehr gut. Liege ja bereits seit 2 Stunden im Bett.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute lecker Rouladen essen bei meinen Eltern. Schweine -  und Rinderrouladen.
Dazu Knödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute beginnt die Montage des neuen PCs. Leider muss er vorerst ohne Netzteil auskommen. 

und nebenbei:
Ich lag beim MC Donalds Geogame nur 75 km daneben, obwohl der gesuchte Ort in Frankreich war. Und ich habe Malaysia erkannt.
Bei Moskau waren es sogar nur 13 km. Ok, besser wird es nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2020)

Mein altes Handy für einen guten Preis verkauft.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Leckeres Essen 

Ohne die Knallerei und den nervenden "Sich-fett-Fressern"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2020)

Dass ich das noch erleben darf, Silvester ohne nervige Knaller (Knallkörper und Personen).
Die Tiere danken der Pandemie (ohne es zu wissen), auch kann man am 1.1 morgens das Fenster öffnen ohne einen eine grauenhafte Schießpulverwolke entgegen kommt, auch die Ärzte sind froh das kaum bis keine besoffenen sich selbst verstümmelten Idioten ihre Ruhezeit stören.
Ich mag zwar Feuerwerk zu Silvester, also rein optisch, aber das sollte nur von wenigen offiziellen abgefeuert werden dürfen, alles andere sollte verboten werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Januar 2021)

Ohne Böller?
Lebst du im Wald? Ich höre hier grad ziemlich viel. 

Ok, kein Vergleich zu früher. Nach 20 Minuten is Ruhe. Das ist schön.


----------



## ragnaro3k (1. Januar 2021)

Bei uns ist schön ruhig, sowieso total überholt dieses sinnfreie Event.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Januar 2021)

Linux Netzwerkknecht läuft und wir haben von beiden PC´s Zugriff auf die Platte zwecks Sicherung.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2021)

Johnnie Walker Blue Label schmeckt schlechter als sein Preis, aber besser als man von einem Blended erwarten kann - also immerhin. Und die Gläser sind echt schick.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Januar 2021)

Nach 30 Minuten in der Telefonwarteschleife musste ich erfolglos abbrechen. Das ist eine Freude! 

Jedenfalls stehen die Chancen auf Schnee gar nicht so schlecht. Wollte endlich mal wieder etwas im Schnee radeln.

edit: Freut mich ja wirklich, wenn es mancherorts kein Geböller gab. 
Hier (Rheinruhr) hört man die selbst jetzt noch mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2021)

Mit meinem besten Kumpel gerade einen Termin für in gut 3 Jahren abgemacht, zur Feier unseres 20-Jährigen Kennenlernens (Motto: "Grau & Kahl - 20 Jahre Plautzen-Oi!" )


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

Es schneit! Gleich ersma mit dem Auto ins Bergische und dann durch den Schnee wandern. Das is so schön!


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Es schneit! Gleich ersma mit dem Auto ins Bergische und dann durch den Schnee wandern. Das is so schön!


Das tut man sich freiwillig an?


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das tut man sich freiwillig an?


Welch ein Verlust, wenn ich es nicht täte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war auf dem Hinweg. Auf dem Rückweg lag bereits das doppelte an Schnee. 

War wunderschön. Baruch HaShem.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2021)

Wer es mag. Zu Weihnachten hätte ich gerne etwas Schnee bei uns gehabt. Ansonsten kann ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

Weihnachten und Schnee. Keine Ahnung, weshalb das so toll sein soll. Ob ich da nun die Wintersonnenwende oder Jesus Geburt feiere. Da spielt das Weiß vom Himmel keine Rolle.

Ich finde mit 32 Jahren Schnee immer noch so faszinierend wie mit 12. Habe es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen, auf einem leeren Parkplatz im Wald auf dem Heimweg etwas zu driften. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald ist der Spaß auch vorbei.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Weihnachten und Schnee. Keine Ahnung, weshalb das so toll sein soll. Ob ich da nun die Wintersonnenwende oder Jesus Geburt feiere. Da spielt das Weiß vom Himmel keine Rolle.


Nö. Weihnachten ist bei vielen eine besondere Stimmung. Und "klassisch" weihnachtlich sind eben weiße Weihnachten. Zumindest in unseren Breitengraden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nö. Weihnachten ist bei vielen eine besondere Stimmung. Und "klassisch" weihnachtlich sind eben weiße Weihnachten.


Eine Stimmung, die einem durch Medien (Filme/Werbung) eingeflößt wird, ebenso das Bild der weißen Weihnachten. Wie oft gab es diese weiße Weihnachten tatsächlich? Absolute Ausnahme hier im Rheinischen/Ruhrischen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Eine Stimmung, die einem durch Medien (Filme/Werbung) eingeflößt wird, ebenso das Bild der weißen Weihnachten.


Nö, die ich auch selber erlebt habe als Kind und Jugendlicher.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wie oft gab es diese weiße Weihnachten tatsächlich? Absolute Ausnahme hier im Rheinischen/Ruhrischen.


Bei uns nicht.

Die letzten 10 Jahre gab es hier kaum Schnee im Winter. Aber davor eigentlich schon öfter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer es mag. Zu Weihnachten hätte ich gerne etwas Schnee bei uns gehabt. Ansonsten kann ich drauf verzichten.


Schnee ist doch das beste überhaupt! Es wird erst dann hässlich, wenn der winterdienst schnnematsch draus macht.

@Topic
Zwar nicht in diesem moment, aber diese woche 2 mal...
...das es frühs schön schneeverwehungen gab. Das ist dann jedes mal der moment, wo ich, mit meinem kleinen 1,7t raumfrachter, trotz 122 ps und dank allrad der schnellst auf der landstraße bin. Allerdings war ich das auch schon mit dem front-getriebenen passat davor. Und davor mit dem 3er golf  war ich auch nicht wirklich langsam.  
Lustig ist nur das von denen, die einen sonst auf trockener straße jeden morgen überholen, weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist.  (ich hab da wirklich feste kandidaten)


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

Schnee is Schnee, ob am 24.12., am 17.1. oder am 2.2.
Jedenfalls habe ich ganz vergessen, wie anstrengend es für die Waden sein kann, wenn man durch Schnee läuft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banchou (18. Januar 2021)

Spannende Playoffs in der NFL.   
Schlafrhythmus leidet zwar ein bissel aber jetzt kommen nur noch die Championship-Finals
und der Super Bowl.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2021)

An Tagen wie diesen weiß ich wieder, warum ich gerne mit und für Menschen arbeite, statt einem Boss Geld in die Tasche zu wirtschaften. Frohe Botschaften von Klienten bekommen, anderen Klienten konnte wiederum ich frohe Botschaften mitteilen. Einfach schön.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Januar 2021)

Nach viel zu kurzem Schlaf (3 Suntden) diesen Morgen in der Online-Konferenz nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
Schon die Einrichtung des Headsets hat mich überfordert, sodass ich zunächst nichts hören konnte. 
Nur noch 4 Stunden oder so. 

Edit: So toll die Lüfter von Be quiet auch sein mögen, bei niedrigen Umdrehungen sind andere Lüfter ebenso leise.
Das Gehäuse grad mit BioniX F140 von Arctic bestückt und vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2021)

Jahresbericht 2020 abgegeben,  4 Tage vor Fristende. Ich glaube, das ist mein persönlicher Rekord


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Januar 2021)

Grad in Düsseldorf am Rhein entlang gefahren und dann von einem Schwarm Papageien in sehr geringem Abstand überflogen worden. Paar Sekunden später folgte der nächste Schwarm. Sehr cool, aber irgendwie auch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2021)

Ich stellte gerade fest, dass ich offensichtlich "Among Us" in meiner Steam-Bibliothek habe. Keine Ahnung, wie es dazu kam. Vermutlich betrunken gekauft


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ja nicht scharf genug. Also muss da Bird's Eye drauf. Ups...
Toll! 



Spoiler



Nicht, dass man es jetzt nicht essen könnte, aber ich wollte eigtl. noch etwas anderes außer Chili schmecken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Januar 2021)

Morgen früh wird gebastelt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2021)

Heute die Entfristung meines Arbeitsvertrags in der Post gehabt 

(sry für den Doppelpost)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Februar 2021)

Mein erstes selbsteingebautes Tretlager sitzt perfekt und läuft seidenweich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Februar 2021)

Vergessen, dass meine Jacke nicht wasserdicht ist und grad 90 Minuten bei Dauerregen spaziert. Selbst die Unterhose ist durch. Worauf ich mich freue? Warmes, klares Wasser.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Die Badezimmerdecke mit Anti-Schimmelfarbe gestrichen. Renovierungsarbeiten Punkt 1 abgeschlossen.
Nächste Woche ist der Flur dran. Und irgendwann im Frühjahr das Wohn - und Esszimmer. 
Ich mag keine Malerarbeiten aber muß gemacht werden. Wobei Neubau mir immer Spaß gemacht hat.
Da muß man nicht so aufpassen und alles abkleben und abdecken.
Am schlimmsten finde ich Lackierarbeiten. Von Lösungsmittel Gerüchen bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.
Naja, erstmal etwas wieder geschafft & abhaken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Februar 2021)

Endlich kommt die neue Schneeschaufel zum Einsatz.
Nach Feierabend steht dann eine Runde (mit dem Rad) durch den Wald an.
Sehr spaßig.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Bin im Moment voll aufn "Hack´n Slay" Trip. "Grim Dawn" und beide DCLs durch. Jetzt kommt "Path of Exile" dran.
Da werde ich wohl länger mit zu tun haben weil es etwas komplexer sein soll.  "Last Epoch" wurde mir auch noch als Tipp gegeben. Das sieht sehr gut aus... ist aber noch nicht fertig. Unfertige "Early Access" Titel kaufe ich mir  nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

Steuererklärung gemacht. 
Keine Ahnung warum, aber Formulare ausfüllen hat mir schon immer Spaß gemacht. Und wenn man dadurch noch Geld kriegt... 

(Bei mir ist die Steuererklärung aber auch ein absoluter Standardfall, ganz simpel und mit meinem bevorzugten Online-Steuererklärungsdienstleister auch bequem erledigt.)


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Februar 2021)

Grad im Wald und auf angrenzenden Feldern insgesamt 3 Rehe gesehen. Trotz der Glätte gestern und heute nur jeweils einmal hingelegt, dabei aber sanft mit den Armen abgefangen.
Jetzt darf es dann auch gern tauen. Die Wege sind nun auch für Fußgänger kaum vernünftig begehbar.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Steuererklärung gemacht.
> Keine Ahnung warum, aber Formulare ausfüllen hat mir schon immer Spaß gemacht. Und wenn man dadurch noch Geld kriegt...


Die meisten Menschen die ich kenne schieben den Papierkram gerne von sich weg. Mich eingeschlossen. 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Jetzt darf es dann auch gern tauen. Die Wege sind nun auch für Fußgänger kaum vernünftig begehbar.


Das wird wohl in einigen Gebieten noch Hochwasser geben wenn Schnee und Eis abtauen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wird wohl in einigen Gebieten noch Hochwasser geben wenn Schnee und Eis abtauen.


Lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden. Gehört zum Winter dazu.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Wettervorhersagen stimmen ist es bei uns nächstes WE deutlich milder. Sowohl tagsüber als auch Nachts.
Dann ist dieser ganze Schnee und das Eis endlich weg. Das ist mir too much.
Zu Weihnachten hatte ich mir etwas Schnee gewünscht. Aber da war ja nichts.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Frühling. Für mich die schönste Jahreszeit.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2021)

Dragon Age Origins endlich in einen Zustand versetzt, in dem es auf Windows 10 nicht regelmäßig abstürzt...
Manchmal weiß man doch, wieso man ältere Titel lieber auf der Konsole spielt.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich erfreue mich derzeit mal wieder an Anno 1800.  Nach langer Zeit endlich mal ein Teil mit fast bugfreiem Multiplayer, fantastischen DLCs, angenemessenem Preis und vielen Verbesserungen in der Spielmechanik, auch viele Dinge die schon seit Generationen der Serie nervten. 
Wenn jetzt noch eine Suchfunktion für Items im Lagerhaus kommt, bin ich glücklich  

Und es ist einfach ein sehr sehr schöner Teil der Serie geworden, noch hübscher als 1404


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist das Wetter jetzt frühlingshaft. Heute bis 17 Grad.
Gestern waren wir auch schon spazieren. Da waren es 15 Grad.
Was für Extreme... vor einer Woche waren es noch minus 10 Grad.
Wir haben auch schon Bienen gesehen welche auf blühenden Krokussen hin und hergeflogen sind.
Die Vögel sind auch aktiver. Und wir haben bei uns 4 verschiedene Eichhörnchen.
Echt schön!   
Morgen werde ich auch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Februar 2021)

Gleich mit der Familie in den Garten und endlich mal nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit wieder Grillen....König der Nahrung: Gegrilltes Fleisch 🤤


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2021)

Wir grillen nächste Woche wenn meine Mutter Geburtstag hat.


----------



## cx19 (22. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Grad im Wald und auf angrenzenden Feldern insgesamt 3 Rehe gesehen. Trotz der Glätte gestern und heute nur jeweils einmal hingelegt, dabei aber sanft mit den Armen abgefangen.
> Jetzt darf es dann auch gern tauen. Die Wege sind nun auch für Fußgänger kaum vernünftig begehbar.


Ich hab ein Rehblatt zum auftauen aus dem Froster geholt. Das wandert heute Abend in die Marinade und morgen Abend in den Trockner.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2021)

Heute und die nächste Woche Urlaub. Und ausnahmsweise mal keine Angst, dass während meiner Abwesenheit die Welt untergeht. (aber wahrscheinlich wird es dann ausgerechnet dieses Mal genau so kommen  )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2021)

...das meine auzentech X-Fi und das olle windows media center auch noch unter win10 20H2 zum laufen zu bringen sind. (auch wenn ich 3h "gebastelt" und gesucht hab)
Jetzt muß ich nur noch den ollen canon S520 zum funktionieren bringen und für die benötigte alte software findet sich bestimmt auch eine lösung. Dann kann ich mich endlich von der 1607 trennen. (die mir gute und zuverlässige dienste geleistet hat )


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Da ich Vorerkrankungen habe und zur Risiko-Gruppe gehöre, kann ich mich bald gegen Corona impfen lassen.
Mit AstraZeneca. So schlecht soll der ja nicht sein. Und besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. März 2021)

Schönes Wetter mit viel Sonne und trocken, wenn auch kalt. Perfekt, um das Immunsystem auf Vordermann zu bringen. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Da ich Vorerkrankungen habe und zur Risiko-Gruppe gehöre, kann ich mich bald gegen Corona impfen lassen.
> Mit AstraZeneca. So schlecht soll der ja nicht sein. Und besser als gar nichts.


Gutes Gelingen. Gestern hat mir eine Bekannte Arzthelferin von den Auswirkungen der Impfung bei ihren Kolleginnen berichtet. Sie war die einzige, die sich danach nicht krankmelden musste.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter mit viel Sonne und trocken, wenn auch kalt. Perfekt, um das Immunsystem auf Vordermann zu bringen.


Wir gehen gleich auch ne Runde spazieren.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Gutes Gelingen. Gestern hat mir eine Bekannte Arzthelferin von den Auswirkungen der Impfung bei ihren Kolleginnen berichtet. Sie war die einzige, die sich danach nicht krankmelden musste.


Danke. Davor habe ich keine Angst. Vor Corona dafür umso mehr.
Ich habe übrigens seit 30 Jahren kein Fieber mehr. Seitdem meine Mandeln raus sind. Warum auch immer.
Mal schauen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Gutes Gelingen. Gestern hat mir eine Bekannte Arzthelferin von den Auswirkungen der Impfung bei ihren Kolleginnen berichtet. Sie war die einzige, die sich danach nicht krankmelden musste.



Normal. Darum werden bspw. auch die jährlichen Grippeimpfungen für das Personal in Krankenhäusern zeitlich versetzt organisiert, damit im Zweifelsfall nicht zu viele Leute gleichzeitig ausfallen. Das ist eine völlig normale Reaktion des Immunsystems, mit unspezifischen oder typischen, aber sehr stark abgeschwächten Symptomen der jeweiligen Krankheit auf eine Impfung zu reagieren. Manche Leute haben das jedes Jahr, manche quasi nie. Ist halt so.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. März 2021)

Die winterlichen Temperaturen werden bald vorerst Vergangenheit sein.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Normal. Darum werden bspw. auch die jährlichen Grippeimpfungen für das Personal in Krankenhäusern zeitlich versetzt organisiert, damit im Zweifelsfall nicht zu viele Leute gleichzeitig ausfallen. Das ist eine völlig normale Reaktion des Immunsystems, mit unspezifischen oder typischen, aber sehr stark abgeschwächten Symptomen der jeweiligen Krankheit auf eine Impfung zu reagieren. Manche Leute haben das jedes Jahr, manche quasi nie. Ist halt so.


Komme selber aus der Gesundheitsbranche und mir ist die Wirkungsweise des Immunsystems halbwegs bekannt. Vielen Dank für die nett gemeinte (laienhafte) Aufklärung.

Bei meinen letzten Impfungen (nicht gegen einen ständig mutierenden RNA Virus) gab es (Gott sei Dank) nicht den Hauch einer Reaktion. Konnte einen Tag danach bereits wieder trainieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

Heute endlich mal wieder nach 3 Monaten zum Friseur.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2021)

Meine Stromrechnung. Zum dritten Mal in Folge was erstattet bekommen. Meine Stromsparbemühungen scheinen zu fruchten. Etwa 1050 Kilowattstunden im Jahr für einen Anderthalb-Personen-Haushalt finde ich ganz gut!


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2021)

Unser Sohn hat heute Geburtstag und meine Frau hat leckere Kuchen gebacken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2021)

Intuition funktioniert noch: mal wieder einem windigen Privatvermieter auf die Schliche gekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2021)

Es gibt plötzlich (jedenfalls für mich weil ich 0 News in die Richtung gesehen hatte) alle regulären Yakuza Teile für Windows und zwar direkt im Gamepass.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur bei Tell Me Why ein bisschen sparen, aber den Pass muss ich wohl verlängern


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. März 2021)

Ausnahmsweise regnet es heute mal wieder...  
So langsam freue ich mich auf die nahende Trockenzeit im Sommer.

edit:
Es kam eine kurze Trockenphase, sodass ich doch radeln konnte. Top!


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da ich Vorerkrankungen habe und zur Risiko-Gruppe gehöre, kann ich mich bald gegen Corona impfen lassen.
> Mit AstraZeneca. So schlecht soll der ja nicht sein. Und besser als gar nichts.


Das hatte sich etwas verschoben u.a. weil Astra ausgesetzt wurde.
Und es gab eine Änderung... wir werden mit Moderna geimpft. Aber mir soll es so Recht sein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. März 2021)

Ich habe zwei meiner alten Grafikkarten zu Geld gemacht, ohne die Pandemie hätte ich nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes bekommen, zumindest eine davon hätte ich ohne die Pandemie wohl nicht verkauft.
Von dem Geld habe ich einen neuen TV für meine Eltern gekauft


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2021)

Ich freue mich über das frühlinghafte Wetter welches wohl bis zu Ostern bei uns anhalten soll.
Ostern wollen wir grillen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. März 2021)

Dank Pluto TV kann ich jetzt jeden Tag MMA schauen, wodurch meine Motivation steigt und dabei meine Gewichte heben. 

Bisher leider zu wenige Schwergewichtkämpfe, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2021)

Heute grillen wir bei meinen Eltern.
Ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern!


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. April 2021)

Buona Pasqua. Der Herr ist auferstanden.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2021)

Gerade den morgigen Arbeitsplan zum abfüllen gesichtet .........





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das wir ein harter Arbeitstag mit Handicap 2 Prom.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2021)

Termin für's Chippen erhalten (arbeitsplatzbedingt). Bin gespannt. Werde euch ob evtl. spontan wachsender, zusätzlicher Gliedmaßen oder nächtlicher Befehle von Bill und Melinda auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Termin für's Chippen erhalten (arbeitsplatzbedingt). Bin gespannt.


Hat das auch einen tatsächlichen Nutzen oder will man/dein Arbeitgeber nur hip sein?


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hat das auch einen tatsächlichen Nutzen oder will man/dein Arbeitgeber nur hip sein?


Ich bin Sozialarbeiter in einer Gemeinschaftswohneinrichtung. Hat also schon nen gewissen Sinn


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin Sozialarbeiter in einer Gemeinschaftswohneinrichtung. Hat also schon nen gewissen Sinn


Welchen Vorteil bringt das denn mit sich? Frage aus reiner Neugier, weil ich mir grad kein passendes Szenario vorstellen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2021)

Du kapierst immer noch nicht dass das ein Euphemismus fürs Impfen war .
Jetzt aber bitte BTT.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kapierst immer noch nicht dass das ein Euphemismus fürs Impfen war .
> Jetzt aber bitte BTT.



Zum Thema:
Ich bin froh, dass ich meine Zeit so wenig mit Blödsinn verschwende, dass ich derartige "Euphemismen" gar nicht erst verstehen kann. 

Edit: Das ist kein Euphemismus sondern das Gegenteil (Dysphemismus). 


Spoiler



Wenn wir schon auf klug machen: Chippen als Euphemismus zu bezeichnen, offenbart eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber einer Impfung. War das deine Absicht?


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

Ich habe übrigens meine Biontech-Impfung gut überstanden. Ich hatte nur etwas Schmerzen im Arm und war sehr müde. In 3-6 Wochen ist die zweite Impfung.
Es gab übrigens zweimal eine Änderung. Erst hiess es Astra. Dann Moderna und es wurde letztendlich Biontech.
Aber mir soll es so Recht sein!


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2021)

Mein Testergebnis


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. April 2021)

And now for something completely different...
Heute endlich Zeit (und erträgliches Wetter) gefunden, um den Balkon neu zu beplanken. Nächste Woche werden die Blumenkästen wieder rausgeholt und mit Küchenkräutern bepflanzt, und die Balkonmöbel sollten auch bald ankommen. Dann braucht es nur noch schönes Wetter, für einen gemütlichen Feierabend-Drink oder ein kleines Frühstück am Wochenende in der Vormittagssonne.


----------



## cx19 (16. April 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ...Anderthalb-Personen-Haushalt...


Hast du jemanden Zerhackt?


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Hast du jemanden Zerhackt?



Manche Dinge schreibt man besser nicht per Internet 🤪

(Meine Partnerin ist, promotionsbedingt, nur grob die Hälfte der Zeit hier, die andere Hälfte andernorts. Darum anderthalb Personen  )


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. April 2021)

Werde mich spätestens morgen von dem Vogelnest auf meinem Kopf trennen. Es ist an der Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2021)

Ich bin zuversichtlich das es bald wärmer wird und der Frühling dann endlich zum Vorscheinen kommt.
Viele Knospen der Bäume sind schon offen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Wärme. Und ganz schnell ist alles grün.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2021)

Das erste Mal seit 6 Monaten Tennis gespielt  .


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2021)

Vogelgezwitscher taugt nicht so sehr als Klingelton, wenn man im Wald unterwegs ist. Habe bisher jeden Anruf verpasst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Mai 2021)

Es ist Ramadan. Gleich um 21 Uhr wird das Fasten gebrochen, yippie! Die letzten Minuten sind allerdings die Längsten...


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2021)

Noch nie zuvor so viel Östrogen auf der Arbeit gehabt... Hoffentlich überlebe ich das.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

Nur noch zwei Wochen durchhalten, dieses blöde externe Audit bestehen... Und dann eine Woche Urlaub


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2021)

Positiv gesehen: Die Kef iQ7 klingen immernoch 1A. 



Spoiler



Negativ gesehen: die Dinger die ich für den Balkon geschossen habe fallen deutlich dagegen ab


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

Gestern schneite es noch, morgen soll es aber 26° warm werden, endlich.
Hoffentlich bleibt dann spätestens im Juni eine 2 vorne.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin zuversichtlich das es bald wärmer wird und der Frühling dann endlich zum Vorscheinen kommt.
> Viele Knospen der Bäume sind schon offen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Wärme. Und ganz schnell ist alles grün.


Es ist doch nicht so gekommen. Eigentlich hat der Frühling ausgesetzt. Mal gucken wie der Sommer wird... hoffentlich nicht wieder das andere Extrem.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf meine Zweitimpfung mit Biontech welche am Dienstag ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Mai 2021)

War heute so lange an der Sonne, dass ich richtig Farbe bekommen habe. 

Jetzt noch ne schöne Radtour und dann schlafen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2021)

Wieder kein Titel für den Brauseverein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Zuckerfest.


----------



## Anthropos (13. Mai 2021)

Ha, wie cool, dass es diesen Thread gibt!^^
Freu mich grad total, dass der BVB Pokalsieger geworden ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Mai 2021)

Laut Wettervorhersage soll es die nächsten 14 Tage täglich regnen... 

Freue mich, dass in 7 Stunden mein Wochenende beginnt.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Mai 2021)

Erzwungene Arbeitspause, weil wegen IT-Wartungsmaßnahmen kein Netz da ist. 

Zeit um zu quatschen und Süßigkeiten zu essen. Aufgrund des Zuckerfestes haben wir davon jede Menge bekommen


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Mai 2021)

Monatliche Kreditkartenabrechnung liegt dieses Mal bei 24€.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Hab gerade einige Spiele im Gamepass entdeckt, welche mich seit längerem schon interessiert haben, aber irgendwie zu kniestrig war, um sie zu kaufen. Die Kirsche obendrauf war dann noch, dass ich 3 Monate Gamepass Ultimate für 1€ buchen konnte


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2021)

QM-Audit mit fliegenden Fahnen bestanden. Morgen entspannter Arbeitstag, nächste Woche Urlaub. Nice, ich glaube, ich werde heute Abend so entspannt schlafen wie seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Was  ist denn QM-Audit? QM= Qualitätsmanagment?


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was  ist denn QM-Audit? QM= Qualitätsmanagment?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber nicht getraut zu fragen. Aber wie sagt man so: Wer nicht fragt, stirbt dumm?😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was  ist denn QM-Audit? QM= Qualitätsmanagment?


Richtig. Nach ISO 9000 (klingt wie etwas aus nem SciFi-Film ).

Da haben so ein paar Fraggles halt unsere Abläufe geprüft, ob alles standardisiert ist, datenschutzkonform, korrekt dokumentiert und weiß der Geier alles.


----------



## Schori (21. Mai 2021)

Mich freut, dass ich nach gut zwei Jahren meine Oma wieder sehen kann. Ihr geht's nicht besonders gut und vllt. Ist es das letzte Mal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da haben so ein paar Fraggles halt unsere Abläufe geprüft, ob alles standardisiert ist, datenschutzkonform, korrekt dokumentiert und weiß der Geier alles.


Aso, QM=Qualitätsmanagment, right?

Darf ich fragen, was du beruflich so machst?

@topic, mich freuen heute zwei Sachen: 
1. Waffenstillstand Palästina/Israel 
2. Langes Wochenende bis Mittwoch


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2021)

Negativer PCR Test = Einreiseerlaubnis = Urlaub


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aso, QM=Qualitätsmanagment, right?
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was du beruflich so machst?
> 
> ...



Ich bin Sozialarbeiter und arbeite für einen Wohlfahrtsverband in einem Übergangswohnheim für Geflüchtete.

Der Waffenstillstand freut mich auch sehr. Für beide Seiten. Habe über eine (jüdische) Freundin, die seit langem in Tel Aviv lebt und die wiederum viele arabische Israelis und auch Palästinenser aus Gaza als Freunde hat, sehr viel quasi live mitgekriegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin Sozialarbeiter und arbeite für einen Wohlfahrtsverband in einem Übergangswohnheim für Geflüchtete.
> 
> Der Waffenstillstand freut mich auch sehr. Für beide Seiten. Habe über eine (jüdische) Freundin, die seit langem in Tel Aviv lebt und die wiederum viele arabische Israelis und auch Palästinenser aus Gaza als Freunde hat, sehr viel quasi live mitgekriegt.


Ach, sieh mal einer an! Ein Kollege in einem PC-Forum, ist auch selten, neben all den ITlern, Maschinenbau-Ingenieuren, usw.  

Bin Schulsozialarbeiter


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2021)

Seit mehr als 12 Stunden brennt jeder Gang zur Toilette. Soße war selbstgekocht, aber das passiert, wenn man kein Maß hat. 

So muss sich der chinesische Covid-Abstrich anfühlen.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Mai 2021)

@Leonidas_I 
Und du bist sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread bist?


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> @Leonidas_I
> Und du bist sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread bist?


Ja, in der Hoffnung, dass es bald aufhört.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Heute wird gegrillt. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so optimal ist. Aber wir können uns an der Gartenhütte unters Dach stellen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

Bochum!

Bin zwar kein großer Fußballfan, aber der VfL ist ein supersympathischer Verein und mit Bochum verbinde ich persönlich viel Positives. Geil.

Schade nur, dass Kiel es nicht auch geschafft hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Abend ohne Regen. Wunderschön.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein großer Fußballfan, aber der VfL ist ein supersympathischer Verein und mit Bochum verbinde ich persönlich viel Positives. Geil.


Mit Bochum verbinde ich vor allem Herbert Grönemeyer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Bochum verbinde ich vor allem Herbert Grönemeyer.


Bochum und, nunja, "Bochum" von Grönemeyer sind auch untrennbar 

Ich habe eine Zeit lang unter anderem in Bochum gearbeitet. Der Job hat sich statt als vermeintlicher Traumjob als Albtraum rausgestellt, ich kannte in der Ecke niemanden, die Stadt in der ich gewohnt habe, war grauenhaft. Es war dann immer der einzige Lichtblick, wenn ich zum Arbeiten nach Bochum musste. Da habe ich dann auch Freunde gefunden und meine jetzige Partnerin kennengelernt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

Hast du in Gelsenkirchen gewohnt?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hast du in Gelsenkirchen gewohnt?


Schlimmer. Das Tor zum Sauerland: Hagen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

Ab dem nächsten Wochenende soll es sommerlicher werden. 

Das nasse Wetter fordert seinen Tribut: Die Mücken vermehren sich ohne Ende und ich scheine ihnen zu schmecken. Immerhin kratzen die meisten Stiche nicht. 😎


----------



## pedi (24. Mai 2021)

ist gut für unsere schwalben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2021)

Sonne und Wärme! Endlich.
Und dann auch noch am Wochenende.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2021)

Neuigkeiten aus der Gamingwelt, schönes Wetter, die Gesundheit - ach es gibt eigentlich so viele Gründe sich zu freuen


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

Montag ist der Urlaub wieder vorbei. Das freut mich tatsächlich, weil so ein Urlaub ziemlich langweilig sein kann, wenn man wegen der Corona-Beschränkungen dann doch nicht so viel unternehmen kann, wenn der Freundeskreis keinen Urlaub hat und man dementsprechend die meiste Zeit alleine zu Hause rumhängt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2021)

Die Grillsaison beginnt!!!


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

Auf die Corona Lockerung, Sommer, Sport im Freien, mit viel Glück Auslandsurlaub.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Wir hatten Ostern und Pfingsten auch schon gegrillt.
Noch ist es bei uns bewölkt. Soll aber heute Nachmittag auflockern.
Dann wollen wir spazieren gehen.  In einen schönen Park bei uns in der Stadt. Und um den Wall.
Ich will auch ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir hatten Ostern und Pfingsten auch schon gegrillt.
> Noch ist es bei uns bewölkt. Soll aber heute Nachmittag auflockern.
> Dann wollen wir spazieren gehen.  In einen schönen Park bei uns in der Stadt. Und um den Wall.
> Ich will auch ein paar Bilder machen.


Dortmund um den Wall?
Rombergpark vlt?


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dortmund um den Wall?
> Rombergpark vlt?


Ich wohne nicht in Dortmund. Sondern im kleinen ostwestfälischen Herford.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Kai Havertz macht Chelsea gegen City zum Champions-League-Sieger
					

Liveticker mit allen Spielereignissen, Toren und Statistiken zum Spiel Manchester City - FC Chelsea




					www.kicker.de
				




Freut mich sehr für Tuchel und Havertz. Direkt den wichtigsten Titel geholt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Unser kleines Stadt-Kino macht wahrscheinlich Ende Juni wieder auf. 
Den letzten Film den ich darin gesehen hatte war "Tenet" letztes Jahr.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. Juni 2021)

Das gerade ein weiterer Covid-19 Thread geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2021)

So behämmerte Arbeitszeiten für die nächsten 6-7 Wochen bekommen. Vom Sommer werde ich nur am Wochenende etwas mitbekommen.
Aber... Danach habe ich 4 Wochen Urlaub, in denen ich lernen darf.


----------



## Anthropos (1. Juni 2021)

@Leonidas_I 
Freue mich gerade, dass ich mich das erste Mal im Forum selbst zitiere:


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread bist?


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2021)

Nur noch morgen zur Arbeit und erneut ein langes Wochenende


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2021)

Dann ein neuer Versuch:
Habe grad bei meinem Spaziergang durch den Wald eine Downhillstrecke gefunden. Da sind 2-3 Sprünge, denen schon eine ziemlich steile Abfahrt vorausgeht. Demnächst mal testen.

Endlich ein Grund, seinen Helm aufzusetzen.


Edit: Meinen jährlichen Zeckenstich habe ich nun auch schon hinter mir.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nur noch morgen zur Arbeit und erneut ein langes Wochenende


Immer diese Bundesländer mit ihren Papisten-Feiertagen... -_-


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2021)

Freuen ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, aber ich bin ganz froh das man mal sieht was die Digitalisierung auch für Nachteile bringen kann. Nach dem Pipeline-Desaster ist die USA das zweite Mal empfindlich getroffen worden. Hoffentlich sind Ihre Kernkraftwerke besser geschützt...








						U.S. says ransomware attack on meatpacker JBS likely from Russia
					

Brazil's JBS SA (JBSS3.SA) told the U.S. government that a ransomware attack on the company that disrupted meat production in North America and Australia originated from a criminal organization likely based in Russia, the White House said on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Immer diese Bundesländer mit ihren Papisten-Feiertagen... -_-


Ich mag Bayern ja auch nicht, aber an diesen Feiertagen bin ich dann doch froh hier zu leben 
Das Wetter passt auch, besser kann es nicht laufen


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nur noch morgen zur Arbeit und erneut ein langes Wochenende



Jap da schließ ich mich an


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

Was mich heute freut ist die Tatsache das ich heute meinen zweiten Geburstag feiern darf.

1 Jahr mit Implantat im Herz .....und ich lebe noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17FZIncZi8Q:26

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Mein Vater hatte vor 20 Jahren seinen ersten Stent eingesetzt bekommen nach einen Herzinfarkt und auch schon eine Bypass-Operation hinter sich vor ca 14 Jahren. Der lebt immer noch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenuntergänge am Rhein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2021)

Hab ein paar lose Enden verknotet (wie der Engländer sagt) bezüglich eines früheren Jobs, wo es nicht so ganz glücklich gelaufen ist. 
Irgendwie auch schön, da nochmal einen Abschluss zu finden und nun mit ein paar ehemaligen KollegInnen mit Abstand und entspannt darüber zu quatschen, was damals überall wo schiefgelaufen ist. Und was sich seitdem so getan hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2021)

Kinder sind aus'm Haus zur Oma - yippieee! Kann jetzt in Ruhe RE7 durchspielen


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitze hier im Wald auf dem Boden an einen Baum gelehnt, höre Musik und die Vögel zwitschern dazu. Grad fängt es leicht an zu regnen. Das ist so entspannt. 

Edit:
Da war ich zu langsam.
Es regnet nicht mehr (nur) leicht. Aber nicht den Spaß nehmen lassen. 

Edit2: Jetzt regnet es wieder nur leicht.

Edit3: Hier sind Grad 2 richtig junge Füchse vorbeigekommen und haben mich aus 5 Metern Entfernung beobachtet. Musik war jetzt leiser als das Vogelgezwitscher. Habe noch nie so junge Füchse gesehen. Putzig.

Edit4: und nun wars ein Reh. Fehlt nur noch das Wildschwein, dann habe ich alles durch, was es hier im Wald gibt.
Guter Tag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2021)

Ich mag dein Lifestyle, @Leonidas_I ! Viel Sport, viel Natur - top


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich mag dein Lifestyle, @Leonidas_I ! Viel Sport, viel Natur - top


Sport, Natur, Gott (an erster Stelle) und ein paar Menschen.
In dieser Zeit essenziell, um gesund zu bleiben. Ich bin dankbar und glücklich.


Habe nach den schönen Tieren eben noch eine große Kröte entdeckt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Heute ist Cheat Day - ich könnte die ganze Welt fressen!


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Heute ist Cheat Day - ich könnte die ganze Welt fressen!


Geht mir ähnlich. Letzte Mahlzeit war vor 21 Stunden. Mal schauen, was im Schlund landen wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Letzte Mahlzeit war vor 21 Stunden. Mal schauen, was im Schlund landen wird.


Intervall-Fasten?


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Intervall-Fasten?


Nein, ich kam irgendwie einfach nicht dazu, weil ich unterwegs war.
Habe sowieso nur (max.) 2 Mahlzeiten am Tag und auf das Frühstück verzichte ich recht häufig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Gartenarbeit! Hat immer sowas therapeutisches  

Habe heute einen Kiwibaum eingepflanzt


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juni 2021)

Auf dem Arbeitsweg an einem Grünspecht und einem Mäusebussard vorbei gekommen. Man muss sich ja auch an den kleinen Dingen erfreuen


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn man für gute 5-10 Jahre jünger gehalten wird als man ist. Immerlustig, wenn Leute mit Anfang 20 denken, ich wäre in ihrem Alter.

"Du hast ja gar keine Falten!" 
Das kommt halt, wenn man über keine Mimik verfügt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Erste Erfolge durch Lowcarb/intervall Fasten - seit langem mal wieder Ansätze eines Sixpacks erkennbar, sehr befriedigend


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

Kommenden Samstag hat Schwiegervater Geburtstag und dann sind wir zum asiatisch Buffet-essen im "Gourmet World" eingeladen. Ein Tisch wurde schon reserviert. Dank niedriger Inzidenzen ist das wieder möglich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juni 2021)

Letzter Tag Spätschicht für diese Woche.

So, nur noch 3 Stunden und dann nur noch 2 Tage. 

Wer auch immer darauf gekommen ist, dass Spätschicht und Frühschicht von Tag zu Tag direkt wechseln sollen, ist eine Genie. 

Zum Abschluss noch einmal pumpen und dann nach Hause.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2021)

Morgen ist endlich Freitag & meine Mampfaxos sind endlich angekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Morgen ist endlich Freitag & meine Mampfaxos sind endlich angekommen.


Was sind Mampfaxos? 😅

Ich freue mich, dass morgen Freitag, und somit auch ein kurzer Arbeitstag, ist. Ach so, und Control for free find ich auch cool!


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2021)

Endlich Impftermin erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Morgen fängt die EM an.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was mich heute freut ist die Tatsache das ich heute meinen zweiten Geburstag feiern darf.
> 
> 1 Jahr mit Implantat im Herz .....und ich lebe noch
> 
> ...


Ich freue mich über True Monkey, das es ihm gut geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

Thank God, it's Friday!😍


----------



## Anthropos (11. Juni 2021)

Freu mich gerade, dass der Kaffee anfängt zu wirken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Thank God, it's Friday!😍


Schließe mich an. Ab 17:10  ist endlich Wochenende!


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2021)

Hatte ganz vergessen dass ich bei Amazon Eurosport in HD gucken darf. Endlich den Ball bei den French Open sehen .
Zwar nicht die beste Bildrate aber immer noch besser als das gefühlt absichtlich schlechte SD vom Kabel.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was sind Mampfaxos? 😅


Mampfaxo ist ein Pokemon und die Basisform von Relaxo. 
Ich mag die beiden extrem gerne. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ist Plüsch-Version davon. Die hab ich gekauft. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

Ich freue mich total weil morgen die Weihnachtsfeier unserer kleinen Band endlich ganz legal stattfinden kann. 
Und ja, natürlich ziehen wir das auch im Sommer durch.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich freue mich total weil morgen die Weihnachtsfeier unserer kleinen Band endlich ganz legal stattfinden kann.
> Und ja, natürlich ziehen wir das auch im Sommer durch.


Stilecht im Kostüm?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

Das willst du nicht sehen. 

Nein Quatsch, Verkleidung gibts keine. Wir machen ne Probe, der wechselnde Ausrichter (in dem Falle ich) brutzelt irgendwas geiles zu essen, danach gesellige Fresskomarunde und am Ende hat jeder eine Biermenge getrunken die die WHO wahrscheinlich als lebensbedrohlich einstuft. So in etwa läuft das bisher jedes Jahr seit 2005 - nur eben 2020 gezwungenermaßen nicht - aber da dieses Fest nicht ausfallen darf (das steht so in unserer Satzung. Ja, es gibt eine Satzung. Postillion-Style.) wird es jetzt nachgeholt. Dann gibts 2021 eben zwei Feste - eins morgen und eins am 27. Dezember.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Welch entspannter Abend. Noch einmal die schöne Zeit genießen, denn der Winter naht. 👊🏼

Eins noch: 
Forza Italia. ​


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2021)

4. Dinge:

1. Cheat Day.
2. Ratchet & Clank hätte nächste Woche erst geliefert werden, wurde überraschenderweise doch schon heute geliefert.
3. Frau und Kinder bis heute Abend ausser Haus.
4. Bei uns ist es kühl und bewölkt, sodass ich kein schlechtes Gewissen beim Videospielen bekommen brauche


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Guckst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Ausblick! Wo ist das?


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Super Ausblick! Wo ist das?


Königswinter. Vor dem Aufstieg auf den Drachenfels. Die Bilder von oben sind noch schöner, aber zu groß, um sie hochzuladen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2021)

Das weniger Dice in den letzten 48 Stunden verloren gegangen ist wie ich dachte
Ungeöffnet nur 10 kilo verloren .....von 30 

verschmerzbar ,,,,,

Bleibt genug für mein Vorhaben


----------



## pedi (13. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Königswinter. Vor dem Aufstieg auf den Drachenfels. Die Bilder von oben sind noch schöner, aber zu groß, um sie hochzuladen.


da wohnt meine schwägerin.
war auch schon dort, sind den drachenfels hinauf gelaufen.
als gebürtiger allgäuer ein normaler spaziergang.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juni 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> da wohnt meine schwägerin.
> war auch schon dort, sind den drachenfels hinauf gelaufen.
> als gebürtiger allgäuer ein normaler spaziergang.


Nimm die umliegenden Bergchen auch mit. Sind ja immerhin Sieben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Auf die Xbox-Trailer heute Abend. Microsoft weiß hoffentlich, dass sie heute Abend liefern müssen, nachdem Sony mit bisher sehr starken Exclusives vorgelegt hat.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Auf den Garten, bissl Sonne tanken und wenn ich nicht gar bin, wird ab 20.00 Uhr Trainiert.


----------



## Anthropos (15. Juni 2021)

Freue mich gleich auf ein hoffentlich ansehnliches Fußball-Spiel. Möge die DFB-Elf mehr Tore schießen als kassieren.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Das neue Werkzeug hat gut funktioniert, nun gibt es Mucke auf der Terrasse .


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Tatsächlich mein Bett. Lange nicht mehr so müde gewesen.

Außerdem habe ich dieses Jahr schon mehr als 1,5 Mio Schritte gemacht. 
Da sieht man erst, wie genial unser Körper gemacht ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

Ging eben in den Rewe und plötzlich überkam mich ein Gefühl von Freude und Dankbarkeit darüber das Glück zu haben in diesem Wohlstand zu leben - Essen/Trinken in allen möglichen Variationen und im Überfluss.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Freue mich gleich mir Gewichtsmanschetten zu kaufen und die Pocke zu trainieren.
Freu mich auf meinen neuen Job im technischen Kundenservice an zu fangen.
Kein bock mehr Maschinen zu reparieren.
Habe nun mein Resturlaub bis zum 30.06 und erfreue mich des Sommers.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

In 80 Minuten habe ich Feierabend. 

Edit: 40 

Edit2: In 12 Stunden nur noch 7 Stunden bis Feierabend.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

Weekend is coming!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ging eben in den Rewe und plötzlich überkam mich ein Gefühl von Freude und Dankbarkeit darüber das Glück zu haben in diesem Wohlstand zu leben - Essen/Trinken in allen möglichen Variationen und im Überfluss.


Wenn das nur alle so sehen würden... Dan kämen nicht so viele auf doofe ideen.

Ich freu mich, das der SOC und HESG in Crimmitschau bestätigt sind. Endlich ist mal wieder was los, auch wenn ich nach dem WE vermutlich einen tierischen sonnenbrand hab.  (nein, ich fahre nicht mit sondern mach nur bilder  )


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCESAZ9TJjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Edit: Mist falscher Thread!  Ich freue mich gerade diesen Song zu hören!


----------



## Ion (18. Juni 2021)

Gerade ein richtig schön kaltes Käuzle aus dem Kühlschrank geholt, jetzt gibt es erstmal ein Käuzle unters Schnäuzle!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war kurz selber irritiert und dachte, ob ich mich im "Was hörst du gerade-Thread" verirrt habe


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Was n entspannter Abend. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so ein breites Grinsen. Sieht in etwa so aus: 

Morgen geht's an den See.
Wo sind die Badehosen?

Jetzt im Garten ins Gras legen und in den Himmel schauen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2021)

> Der "Was freut euch grade total" Thread


Dass ich wieder meine Internetverbindung habe... 
Die Netcologne war es heute wohl zu heiß und so hatte ich ab 13:30 Uhr bis vor 20min kein Internet, kein Telefon und auch kein Kabelfernsehen. Hatte schon befürchtet, das diese Störung übers Wochenende sich hinzieht.

Laut Kundenportal und dessen Störungsmeldung stand, bereits dabei das an meiner Wohnungsadresse eine Störung gemeldet sei und sie daran sind diese zu beheben. Ich musste daher noch nicht mal was anmelden.

Anscheint, war die ganze Gegend davon betroffen.
Vor zwei Tagen gab es für etwa 1,5 Stunden ein kompletten Stromausfall bei uns im Bezirk. Möglich das es damit zusammen gehangen hat. Gestern war auch jemand wegen des Aufzugs da und seither ist er Ausserbetrieb.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

Ich freue mich das es ab Montag bei uns wieder deutlich kühler wird.
Gegen Sonnenschein habe ich ja nichts aber 30 Grad und mehr muß ich nicht haben.

Außerdem freue ich mich auf das "Deutschland - Portugal" Spiel heute Abend. Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

So, ich freue mich auf heute Abend, meine 2 Auberginenpflanzen und 3 Peperoniepflanzen von Topf in den Garten um zu pflanzen.
Die Pflanzen stehen  Gewächshäuschen in Töpfen.
Die Auberginenpflanzen haben ja Blätter, die sind fast so groß wie Elephantenohren.
Somit haben die Tomaten das Gewächshaus ganz für sich alleine, sollen sich zu rot schämen.

Und aufs Grillen freu ich mich.
Steaks und Wings sind seit gestern Abend mariniert und freuen sich darauf sich zu bräunen


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Ich bin froh, dass ich die Pflanzen vor dem Grillen umgepflanzt habe. Mich kann man nun praktisch, rollen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2021)

Es sieht nach Regen aus, Gott sei Dank!🥵


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

Wunderbaren, lustigen und sportlichen Tag gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So, ich freue mich auf heute Abend, meine 2 Auberginenpflanzen und 3 Peperoniepflanzen von Topf in den Garten um zu pflanzen.
> Die Pflanzen stehen  Gewächshäuschen in Töpfen.
> Die Auberginenpflanzen haben ja Blätter, die sind fast so groß wie Elephantenohren.
> Somit haben die Tomaten das Gewächshaus ganz für sich alleine, sollen sich zu rot schämen.


Aaaalter, und bei mir verreckt schon die Petersilie vom Umpflanzen.   
Ich schaffe es nicht mal den Schnittlauch am Leben zu halten. Das Gärtnergen von meiner Oma habe ich leider nicht geerbt.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es sieht nach Regen aus, Gott sei Dank!🥵


Bei uns ist noch schwül, kein Regen in sicht. Aber gibt Gewitterwarnung. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns ist noch schwül, kein Regen in sicht. Aber gibt Gewitterwarnung. Bin gespannt.


Da das Ganze aus Südwesten kommt, sollte es in ein bis 2 Stunden auch bei dir angekommen sein. 

Bei dem Dauergeblitze und Gedonner kannste aber eh nicht schlafen. Hört sich aber schick an!


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Da das Ganze aus Südwesten kommt, sollte es in ein bis 2 Stunden auch bei dir angekommen sein.
> 
> Bei dem Dauergeblitze und Gedonner kannste aber eh nicht schlafen. Hört sich aber schick an!


Jep hat um ca 3.00 Uhr gepoltert bei uns. Schön alles abgekühlt. Hätte ruhig etwas länger dauern können die Lightshow. Nun rieselt es etwas. Hoffe das es gegen Mittag immer noch regnet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Jep hat um ca 3.00 Uhr gepoltert bei uns. Schön alles abgekühlt. Hätte ruhig etwas länger dauern können die Lightshow. Nun rieselt es etwas. Hoffe das es gegen Mittag immer noch regnet.


Du wohnst dann wohl weiter nördlich von Köln. Hatte nämlich die Deutschland Wetterkarte gesehen, und da sah man, dass es ab NRW nach oben hin weniger wurde. 
Bei uns, rund um Köln, hat es ab ca. 23 Uhr bis ca. 3 Uhr kontinuierlich heftig gedonnert und geregnet - so viel Donner und Blitze über Stunden habe ich sehr selten gesehen. Das Wetter ist nun schön auf 24° runtergekühlt!


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Du wohnst dann wohl wieder nördlich von Köln. Bei uns, rund um Köln, hat es ab ca. 23 Uhr bis ca. 3 Uhr kontinuierlich heftig gedonnert und geregnet - so viel Donner und Blitze über Stunden habe ich sehr selten gesehen. Das Wetter ist nun schön auf 24° runtergekühlt!


Jep, Umgebung von Münster.
Schön kühl und sehr windig bei uns momentan.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Ich bin heute Nacht fast aus dem Bett gefallen so laut hat es gedonnert. 

Aber relativ kühl. Windig ist´s auch. Das passt!


----------



## Anthropos (21. Juni 2021)

Freu mich, dass ich gerade (endlich!) meinen Impftermin bekommen habe. Donnerstag 9 Uhr mit Biontech!


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

Noch 3 Stunden und dann endlich schlafen. Ich könnte im Stehen einnicken. 🙈😂


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Dass ich heute Morgen doch noch die Regenhose eingepackt hatte, und die sogar dicht war.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2021)

Habe letztes Jahr im Juli für 54 Euro im Monat 250/50 MBit/s gebucht und aktuell kann ich das Angebot mit Telefon-Flat + Comfort Option + 500/50 MBit/s für nur 48 Euro bekommen.  

Zumindest habe ich heute per Email das Angebot zugestimmt.
Könnte auch 1000 MBit/s haben, aber das ist mir Monatlich zu teuer.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2021)

Mehrere Dinge: 

- Ein mega WE gehabt! Endlich wieder mit Freunden getroffen & mit meinen Onkel seinen M6 Competition Gassi geführt. 
- Endlich Regen. Bürotemperatur dennoch bei 29 Grad. Aber zumindest kann man Nachts besser schlafen.
- Steuerrückzahlung ist gekommen.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Meinen Zahnarzttermin hinter mir zu haben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für mich wäre das kein Grund zur Freude.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das kein Grund zur Freude.


Das Wochenende rückt halt näher, sodass ich vor Freude kaum schlafen kann.

Nicht meine Katzen, aber auf dem Dach unserer Terrasse. Mal schauen, ob noch eine dritte kommt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2021)

Heut ist der letzte Tag einer 6-wöchigen low carb Phase  

Als Belohnung wird jetzt gleich zwei Tage hintereinander gecheated


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2021)

Wochenende, offiziell voller Impfschutz und neue Stelle mit mehr Verantwortung im gleichen Betrieb (also quasi Beförderung).


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2021)

Die Ex-Kollegen aus der alten Firma mal wieder zum Grillen getroffen. Von 7 Anwesenden sind noch 2 bei dem Laden wo wir uns getroffen haben .


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Ex-Kollegen aus der alten Firma mal wieder zum Grillen getroffen. *Von 7 Anwesenden sind noch 2 bei dem Laden wo wir uns getroffen haben* .


Sind die Ex-Kollegen im Alk-Delirium auf Irrwegen?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind die Ex-Kollegen im Alk-Delirium auf Irrwegen?


Für Kneipentour ist dann doch aktuell nicht die Zeit  , aber der gemeinsame Ex-Arbeitgeber geht halt gerade zu Grunde.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für Kneipentour ist dann doch aktuell nicht die Zeit  , aber der gemeinsame Ex-Arbeitgeber geht halt gerade zu Grunde.


Ich hatte das falsch gelesen bzw in den Hals bekommen. Dachte ihr hättet euch da  getroffen und die wären da nicht mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht findet es ja noch jemand lustig. Dialog heute zwischen mir und einem Freund.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (27. Juni 2021)

Mich freut das Training!

Bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder dabei und es macht einfach Spaß!

In der Coronazeit hoch gegangen auf 109kg. Hab dann wieder mit Heimtraining angefangen aber ist einfach nicht mit professioneller Ausrüstung vergleichbar. 

Dank Studio und meinem Trainer und Freund jetzt erstmal runter auf 102.3kg 

2.4kg noch vor mir will am 15.07 zu meinem Geburtstag unter 100kg kommen


----------



## soulstyle (27. Juni 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mich freut das Training!
> 
> Bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder dabei und es macht einfach Spaß!
> 
> ...


Ich habe Zuhause durchgezogen.
Es war echt schwer am Anfang das Training aufrecht zu halten.
Habe mich nach und nach, daran gewöhnt und auch entsprechend das Training optimiert.

Nun gehts nächste Woche wieder ins Studio, denke der erste Ansturm ist verflogen, und kann nun die Geräte nutzen ohne darauf stundenlang zu warten.

Drücke Dir die Daumen ds Du deine Goals schaffst. 

Topic:
Hab gestern das Beintraining auf heute verschoben, freue mich das, daß Beintraining vorüber ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre ja gar nicht so viel mit dem Auto, aber wenn es mal nicht da ist, ist das schon sehr komisch. 

Spätestens Freitag ist es wieder da.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

Mit dem Patienten über alternative Behandlungsmethoden gesprochen. Er schildert, dass es in seiner Heimat etwas besonderes gibt. Dann sagt er zu mir:"Das gibt es bei euch doch auch." Ich so:"Bei uns?". Er:"Ja, das macht ihr in China doch auch." Ich so: 

Ein Iraker hält mich für einen Chinesen. Sehr interessant. Aus genetischer Sicht bin ich deutscher als fast alles, was sich noch deutsch schimpft. Woher auch immer die schmaleren Augen herkommen. 

Auf Kuba hielt mich ein Einheimischer auch mal für einen Chinesen. Ein Europäer hat das bisher nie gesagt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

Ich bin Schulsozialarbeiter und es sind endlich Sommerferien


----------



## Anthropos (2. Juli 2021)

Weihnachten im Juli! 
Eben per Post gekommen:
- aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe
- Aqua Computer LEAKSHIELD
- 55" LG OLED TV



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Ich freue mich auf Rückentraining heute Abend.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es war also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Mecker-Thread hier geöffnet wird und da wir "Deutschen" so gut darin sind, wird dieser Thread sehr wahrscheinlich recht bald den "Was uns erfreut" Thread in der Anzahl der Kommentare überholen und uneinholbar schlagen 😈



@Ja---sin ich werde meine Freuden die ich habe, nicht alle auf einmal posten, damit, (woran es ja hier nicht mangelt), die
Freudenthemen die ich heute schon weis, tagesaktuell posten um die Anzahl der Posts im Flow zu halten.
Liebe Grüße aus der Meckerecke an dich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

@soulstyle gut, dann werde ich im Umkehrschluss, damit auch das Universum im Gleichgewicht bleibt, die Anzahl der Posts im Mecker-Thread täglich im Flow halten


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> @soulstyle gut, dann werde ich im Umkehrschluss, damit auch das Universum im Gleichgewicht bleibt, die Anzahl der Posts im Mecker-Thread täglich im Flow halten


Da halte ich dagegen. Alles Meckern wird einst enden, bis der Tag kommt, an dem man dem Meckern nicht mehr gedenken wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Da halte ich dagegen. Alles Meckern wird einst enden, bis der Tag kommt, an dem man dem Meckern nicht mehr gedenken wird.


Wow, deeper Spruch


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Da halte ich dagegen. Alles Meckern wird einst enden, bis der Tag kommt, an dem man dem Meckern nicht mehr gedenken wird.


Das ist ja mal ne Herausforderung, par excellence 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wow, deeper Spruch


Ou Ou @Ja---sin, da lastet aber eine große Bürde auf Dich.


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2021)

Der Schweizer Fussballmoderator hat gleich ein Herzinfarkt


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Der Wald ist momentan voller Glühwürmchen. Grad bei Dunkelheit ist es mitunter das schönste, was man mit seinen Augen so erfassen kann. Man sieht nur umherfliegende Lichter und sonst nichts.


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

101.9kg mit Kleidung und Sportschuhen! 

Der 15.07 kann kommen ! 😀😃🙂🙃


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Frage an meine Mutter: Gefällt dir meine Frisur?
Antwort: Ne.

Ich liebe Ehrlichkeit und meine Mutter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2021)

Eben auf der Autobahn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



🙂

Ich mag den Slogan:
"Our Business is life itself"


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2021)

Noch eine knappe Stunde bis zum Glühwürmchen-Overload! Dieses Mal genieße ich das mit einem Radler.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2021)

Gleich nach ca 1 Jahr wieder ins Kino mit einen guten Freund.
"Godzilla vs Kong" angucken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2021)

Im Wald auf einer Bank liegen, dem Säuseln des Windes in den Blättern der Bäume lauschen, die Grillen zirpen hören, mit großen Augen in den fernen Himmel schauen. Danach die Augen schließen und den Duft der Natur genießen.

Es gibt wahren Frieden fernab der Zivilisation, man muss ihn nur suchen.
Toda Elohim.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2021)

Urlaubs-Countdown:

Noch 3 Tage.


----------



## Anthropos (6. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Urlaubs-Countdown:
> 
> Noch 3 Tage.


Jo, bei mir genauso. Freu mich wie Bolle!


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Urlaubs-Countdown:
> 
> Noch 3 Tage.


Da würde ich jetzt voll im Vor-Urlaubs-Stress stecken, um auf Arbeit alles so vorzubereiten, dass meine Urlaubsvertretung auch ja nix versemmelt, während ich nicht da bin!  Allein um das auszugleichen, bräuchte ich dann eigentlich wieder eine zusätzliche Woche Urlaub...

@T:
Ich komme langsam in meinen neuen Arbeitsbereich rein, das Büro, in das ich jetzt gezogen bin, sieht zunehmend weniger chaotisch aus. Und sobald mein alter Arbeitsbereich komplett abgegeben ist (derzeit mache ich beide Sachen zu etwa je 2/3. Nein, kein Rundungsfehler  ), wird dann bestimmt alles ganz zivil.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da würde ich jetzt voll im Vor-Urlaubs-Stress stecken, um auf Arbeit alles so vorzubereiten, dass meine Urlaubsvertretung auch ja nix versemmelt, während ich nicht da bin!  Allein um das auszugleichen, bräuchte ich dann eigentlich wieder eine zusätzliche Woche Urlaub...


Das ist der Vorteil als Schulsozialarbeiter - die Arbeit klingt sich mit den Ferien zusammen aus 

Daher, keine Vertretung, keine Verantwortung - lediglich eine automatische Antwortmail, mit der Info, dass ich im Urlaub bin


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

Dank ständigem Schichtwechsel habe ich überhaupt keinen Schlafrhythmus mehr.  

8 Tage noch, dann habe ich 4 Wochen frei!


----------



## Eyren (7. Juli 2021)

Bis kurz nach Mitternacht EM gucken, dabei 6 Bier trinken.

Dann bis 04:30Uhr schlafen und erstmal 45min Sport in der Natur.

Warum mich das freut? Es heißt ich bin noch jung und voller Energie!

Saufen, wenig Schlaf und trotzdem fit 😉

€dith sagt:

Was mich auch wirklich freut sind die Jugendlichen die ich im Park getroffen habe.

Ich habe erstmal nur Rufe gehört und habe mich mental schon auf Probleme eingestellt. Als ich dann jugendlich frisch voller Elan um die ecke gejoggt bin war ich fassungslos!

3 Jugendliche die völlig friedlich um 04:45Uhr am Bolzplatz ein bisschen Fussball spielen. So richtig ohne Alkohol und Waffen 😱


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Warum mich das freut? Es heißt ich bin noch jung und voller Energie!


Wie jung bist du denn?


Eyren schrieb:


> Saufen, wenig Schlaf und trotzdem fit 😉


Konnte ich früher auch besser ab mit Anfang 20.  Aber fit war ich nach einer durchzechten Nacht nie.


----------



## Eyren (7. Juli 2021)

38 Jahre jung.

Na wirklich fit bin ich auch nicht aber glücklicherweise in einer Position in der ich während der Arbeit schlafen kann 🙃


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juli 2021)

Urlaubs-Countdown:

Noch 2 Tage...


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

In wenigen Minuten Feierabend. 
Und morgen dann Frühschicht. 

So, da gibt es noch etwas:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebt euch das!


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

Ich habe eben das längste Telefonat meines Lebens geführt. Über 7 Stunden... Mein Hirn ist jetzt geröstet, aber es war schön.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich habe eben das längste Telefonat meines Lebens geführt. Über 7 Stunden... Mein Hirn ist jetzt geröstet, aber es war schön.


Telefonate in der Länge hatte ich zuletzt als Teenie mit Schmetterlingen im Bauch, die meistens dann trotzdem folgendermaßen endeten "Leg du auf!", "Nein, du!", "Ne, du!"....


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Telefonate in der Länge hatte ich zuletzt als Teenie mit Schmetterlingen im Bauch, die meistens dann trotzdem folgendermaßen endeten "Leg du auf!", "Nein, du!", "Ne, du!"....


Bei mir würde das so enden:
"Leg du auf."
"Ok."
Tüt, Tüt, tüt.
"Hast du jetzt wirklich aufgelegt, du ****?"


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2021)

Einfach nur vom ganzen Herzen Gott dankbar, für noch einen Tag in Gesundheit, Wohlstand und Frieden💚


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2021)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn eine Schlange gesehen. Leider nicht dran gedacht, Fotos zu machen und nun im Nachhinein kann ich die nicht identifizieren. Gibt ja nicht gerade viele einheimische Schlangenarten. Aber davon wirkt jetzt keine auf mich wie das Exemplar von vorhin. Kann aber natürlich auch ein Jungtier gewesen sein, was etwas anders gefärbt ist als adulte Exemplare. Oder es ist aus einem Terrarium entfleucht. Kommt ja auch immer mal wieder vor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Hab eben mein Gerätehaus für den Garten fertiggebaut. Dieses Glücksgefühl, wenn man etwas fertig stellt!


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juli 2021)

War schön mit euch. Ich sage: Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> War schön mit euch. Ich sage: Auf Wiedersehen!


Wie auf Wiedersehen? Wohin und wieso?


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie auf Wiedersehen? Wohin und wieso?


Die Schlacht bei PCGH ist vorbei.
Leonidas zieht nun in die letzte Schlacht.

_Eleftheria i thanatos_​


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Hier stand Quatsch.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Ich freu mich grad total über die ignore Funktion


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2021)

Seit Montag 2 Wochen Urlaub. Vielleicht hänge ich auch noch ne Woche dran.


----------



## DerMega (14. Juli 2021)

Eben kam meine 6900 XT aus dem AMD-Shop an. <3


----------



## Eyren (15. Juli 2021)

So Tag der Wahrheit.

Ziel war es bis zum 15.07 unter 100kg zu kommen. Wichtig hierbei der Muskelerhalt bzw. Aufbau.

Kraftwerte kann ich sagen sind gestiegen in den Wochen seit dem Lockdownende. 

Und was sagt die Waage?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kinder ich freue mir nen Kipparsch!

Seit 15 Jahren das erstmal unter 100kg! 

Jetzt nur noch 15 Jahre so weitermachen dann geh ich auf die Bühne 😉


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2021)

Ich bin gerade froh auf dem Berg zu wohnen. Die Stadtteile im Tal hatte es komplett unter Wasser gesetzt .


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2021)

Ich bin froh, dass die Überschwemmung nicht unser Haus erreicht hat. Gleich um die Ecke ist der Bach überlaufen und der Spielplatz komplett unter Wasser.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Juli 2021)

Au weia  , ich drück euch die Daumen!!!


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade froh auf dem Berg zu wohnen. Die Stadtteile im Tal hatte es komplett unter Wasser gesetzt .


Kommst du denn raus, oder sitzt du fest?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kommst du denn raus, oder sitzt du fest?


Ich hab garkein Problem. Auch 30km Wandern in die andere Richtung am nächsten Bach entlang war heute kaum was von den Regenfällen zu sehen. Aber wir haben halt seit der Reform 19xx drei Stadtteile und die anderen beiden Nachbardörfer/Stadtteile hat es ganz/teilweise überflutet. Ich wohne ca. 100m höher im unversehrten Stadtteil./Dorf.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Juli 2021)

Endlich habe ich alles beisammen und jetzt muss nur noch die neue Graka hier eintreffen, dann kann ich loslegen und den neuen Rechner bauen. Heureka ... ... ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juli 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich alles beisammen und jetzt muss nur noch die neue Graka hier eintreffen, dann kann ich loslegen und den neuen Rechner bauen. Heureka ... ... ...


Kaufe mir auch gerade die Komponenten peu a peu zusammen, verspüre auch schon Vorfreude! 

Meine heutige Freude ist jedoch viel konkreter: Nach 4 Tagen Kaltwasser (Stadt hat das Gas abgedreht, wegen den Überschwemmungen) haben wir seit heute wieder Warmwasser yippieee yeaaah!


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kaufe mir auch gerade die Komponenten peu a peu zusammen, verspüre auch schon Vorfreude!
> 
> Meine heutige Freude ist jedoch viel konkreter: Nach 4 Tagen Kaltwasser (Stadt hat den Gas abgedreht, wegen den Überschwemmungen) haben wir seit heute wieder Warmwasser yippieee yeaaah!


Warm-Wasser ist auch wichtiger ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2021)

Wir feiern heute das Opferfest - das heißt: gleich bekommen die Kinder Geschenke und es wird lecker gegessen


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2021)

Balkon wieder begehbar


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Juli 2021)

Rechner ist gebastelt und läuft. Jetzt noch das Systemabbild wiederherstellen und dann is jut... ich freu mich


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juli 2021)

Dank Sedierung war der Zahn- Kiefereingriff nach gefühlten 5min vorbei (die restlichen 40min hab ich irgendwie verschlummert )


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2021)

Hab in nem Spielwarenladen die hier entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...das war wie in einen Delorean steigen und instant zurück in meine Kindheit in die 80er😍 schöne Erinnerungen!

Edit: und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind; morgen startet die neue He-Man Serie auf Netflix. Darauf freue ich mich auch


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juli 2021)

Wie Geil, die hab ich damals für meinen Neffen immer gekauft ... Hammer!


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2021)

Ich zähle die Sekunden bis zu meinen Ferien ... 543600, 543599, 543598, 543597, 543596, 543595...


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

Ich freue mich das unser Sohn wieder Fußball spielt.
In einen anderen Verein. Da im Alten keine neue Mannschaft seines Jahrgangs mehr gebildet werden konnte.
Corona bedingt hat kaum Training stattgefunden und es sind viele ausgetreten.
Ansonsten ist er auch wieder vernünftiger geworden. Hat eine Freundin seit einen 3/4 Jahr und trifft sich nicht mehr mit Chaoten die nur chillen und abhängen, sondern vernünftigeren Jungs. Im August geht er auf die weiterführende Schule. Höhere Handelsschule.
Und im Herbst fängt er mit dem Führerschein an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Juli 2021)

Heute zum ersten Mal seit anderthalb Jahren wieder auf ein Konzert


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal seit anderthalb Jahren wieder auf ein Konzert


Von wem?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Von wem?


Lokale Punk-Bands


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Urlaub  um eine Woche verlängert.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2021)

Zverev besiegt Djokovic und ist damit im Olympia Finale.
Und ich konnte es schauen weil heute der Urlaub beginnt.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Morgen wieder arbeiten.
Ist auch  ganz schön.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Noch eine Woche Urlaub - das ist noch schöner


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. August 2021)

… und das nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge ohne digitale Reiseanmeldung und Testpflicht (da geimpft)… 🤪


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Mein Beitragszähler hat die 20K erreicht. Nach fast 13 Jahren Forenzugehörigkeit.
Aber ob das jetzt gut ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. August 2021)

Dass der Microsoft Flight Sim nach dem neuen Update endlich gescheit flüssig läuft,  auch mit ner Hammergrafik in Großstädten nach dem Deutschland Update


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Beitragszähler hat die 20K erreicht. Nach fast 13 Jahren Forenzugehörigkeit.
> Aber ob das jetzt gut ist weiß ich auch nicht.


Na dann, auf weitere 13 Jahre (und mehr) in Gesundheit und guter Laune, alter Hase!


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

Ein Induktionsherd ist schon ne feine Sache. So schnell wie die Platten heiss werden.


----------



## Eyren (3. August 2021)

Induktion ist top!

Noch 5std. Dann geht's los. 

Nach nur einem Jahr Wartezeit endlich meine neue Tätowierung. Ich freue mir nen Ast! Am liebsten würd ich mir direkt beide Arme stechen lassen aber glaube das macht mein armer Tätowierer nicht mit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2021)

Hab eine neue Zotac 3080 ti Trinity unter UVP bekommen


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nach nur einem Jahr Wartezeit endlich meine neue Tätowierung. Ich freue mir nen Ast! Am liebsten würd ich mir direkt beide Arme stechen lassen aber glaube das macht mein armer Tätowierer nicht mit.



Nice! Hab auch wieder voll Bock, aber irgendwie finde ich einfach keine Zeit. Und das, obwohl ich eher der Fan von weniger aufwendigen  "viel Klein-Klein" bin statt von großflåchigen und zusammenhängenden Motiven bin 😅


----------



## Eyren (4. August 2021)

Und es war geil! Hat nur zarte 7std. gedauert.

Ich mach normal auch eher kleinere Motive aber diesmal hat mich die Lust gepackt.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Unser Eichörnchen "Puschel" kommt fast jeden Tag und holt sich seine Nüsse hier ab.
Der frisst auch aus der Hand (wie man auf meinem Avatar sehen kann).
Es kommt auch noch ein rotes. Das nennen wir "Pumuckl".  Aber das ist noch nicht ganz so anhänglich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schori (8. August 2021)

Mich freuts, dass sich meine Freundin freut, dass sie wieder Musikonzerte hat. Durch Corona war das ja nicht möglich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. August 2021)

Hab vor ca. einen Monat über Amazon ein Fractal Meshify 2 Compact sehr günstig bestellt. Eigentlich hätte es auch schon vor drei Wochen da sein sollen😅 Da es aber nicht eilte, hab ich einfach abgewartet und siehe da: Es ist heute endlich angekommen! 🥳


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Fifa-Abend beim Kumpel🥳


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. August 2021)

Noch einen Monat durchhalten, dann zweieinhalb Wochen Urlaub, inkl. Festival.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Meine Eltern hatten am Dienstag ihren 49. Hochzeitstag und laden uns Morgen zum Griechen ein.


----------



## Anthropos (20. August 2021)

Der bestellte Grill (Kombi aus Feuerschale und Dreibein) kommt heute an und wir morgen eingeweiht! Mein Bruder kommt extra dafür 250km zu mir gefahren. Ich freu mich!


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

Konnte meine Graka für einen wirklich guten Preis verkaufen. Bekam dazu noch obendrauf Punkte bei der Bucht, sodass ich mein gewünschtes neues Asus MoBo gleich 70 € günstiger bekommen konnte, und dann gibt's gerade auch noch 40€ Cashback von Asus :o 

Habe lange ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt mir ne Ampere zu holen, aber jetzt nada! 

Ich liebe diese Tage im Leben, wenn Alles irgendwie glatt läuft^^


----------



## Eyren (21. August 2021)

So knappe 3 Wochen ist der Rippenbruch nun her, nun geht's langsam wieder ans Training. 

Werd jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen Rad fahren im Studio und die Rippen noch schonen bevor ich Sinn und Planlos Gewichte bewege.

Aber ich muss wieder was machen werde schon ganz unruhig vom rumsitzen.

Ick freu mir!


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2021)

55km Marsch überlebt!


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 55km Marsch überlebt!


Glückwunsch! Wie lange hat´s gedauert?


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2021)

7:30 bis 20:50.
Also nicht schnell, aber angekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2021)

Der Mittwoch ist bekanntlich der kleine Samstag. Zumal, wenn man ab morgen viertägiges Wochenende hat. Und gleich zum DFB-Pokal-Erstrundenspiel zwischen dem besten Bremer SV von 1906 der Welt und so 'nem Provinzverein aus München ins Weserstadion geht.
#hauptsacheblau


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Nächste Woche Montag geht´s ins Schlaflabor. Dann bleibe ich 2 Nächte dort.
Es wird der Schlaf bzw die Atemaussetzer analysiert und dann bekomme ich wahrscheinlich wieder ein Atemgerät.
Ich hoffe das ich mich dieses mal daran gewöhnen kann. Aber das mit der Tagesmüdigkeit kann nicht auf Dauer so weitergehen. Außerdem besteht ein erhöhtes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen und einen Atemstillstand kann man schlimmstensfalls auch erleiden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Montag geht´s ins Schlaflabor. Dann bleibe ich 2 Nächte dort.
> Es wird der Schlaf bzw die Atemaussetzer analysiert und dann bekomme ich wahrscheinlich wieder ein Atemgerät.
> Ich hoffe das ich mich dieses mal daran gewöhnen kann. Aber das mit der Tagesmüdigkeit kann nicht auf Dauer so weitergehen. Außerdem besteht ein erhöhtes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen und einen Atemstillstand kann man schlimmstensfalls auch erleiden.


Ich wünsche dir vom Herzen alles Gute - ich weiß genau, wie es dir geht mit dieser ständigen, energieraubenden Müdigkeit, da ich das gleiche durchgemacht habe. Hoffe sehr, dass es diesmal besser klappt mit dem Atemgerät!


----------



## GxGamer (26. August 2021)

Es gibt endlich BattleBots bei Netflix!


----------



## Eyren (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Montag geht´s ins Schlaflabor. Dann bleibe ich 2 Nächte dort.
> Es wird der Schlaf bzw die Atemaussetzer analysiert und dann bekomme ich wahrscheinlich wieder ein Atemgerät.
> Ich hoffe das ich mich dieses mal daran gewöhnen kann. Aber das mit der Tagesmüdigkeit kann nicht auf Dauer so weitergehen. Außerdem besteht ein erhöhtes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen und einen Atemstillstand kann man schlimmstensfalls auch erleiden.


Ich drück dir auch die Daumen das es klappt mit der Maske.

Natürlich wegen der Gesundheit aber auch wegen dem Müdigkeitsproblem. Das zermürbt einen ja regelrecht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. August 2021)

Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen, von daher muss ich meinen Kumpel, über den ich mich vor paar Tagen im Mecker-Thread aufgeregt habe, wieder loben. Er hat mir nun eine Asus TUF 3080 ti unter UVP besorgt und reserviert. Nun erfreut mich der Anblick meiner neuen Hardware sehr 


Witzige Anekdote: An der Kasse stand ein Typ mit Frau und Kind und sah meine GPU hinter dem Kassierer in einem Warenkorb liegen. Fragte dann den Kassierer ob das ein zurückgekommener Artikel, der defekt ist sei? Ich rief dann aus dem Backoff "Das ist meine!" Da lachte der Mann nur. Ne Minute später fragte er den Kassierer "Ist die Karte da zu kaufen?", ich wieder "Das ist wirklich meine!" 

Da dreht er sich um und meinte "Achso, sorry dachte das sei nur ein Scherz gewesen, na dann viel Spaß mit ihr"


----------



## chill_eule (28. August 2021)

Improvisierten Kindergeburtstag erfolgreich über die Bühne gebracht, Uff!


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2021)

Fange gleich mit dem Aufbau an - Vorfreude auf dem Höhepunkt. Bin aber auch etwas aufgeregt und hoffe, dass es nicht zu Komplikationen kommt😅 naja aber auch wenn, es ist  beruhigend zu wissen, dass man ein starkes Forum im Rücken hat😍


----------



## Eyren (29. August 2021)

Wahnsinn! Ich höre heute das erste mal mit meinen DT 990 Pro und dem Sharkoon DAC.

Ich kannte nur "Gamingheadsets" von den üblichen Verdächtigen, Corsair, Razer, Logitech, HyperX und co.
Hab immer zu den Kollegen gesagt:"Na durch die Baustelle höre ich sowieso kaum was bin da etwas stumpf."

Nehme alles zurück. Jetzt höre ich plötzlich. Einfach Fantastisch.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. August 2021)

Dass mit Deathloop endlich ein neues Spiel der Arkane Studios erscheint. Prey und Dishonored fand ich mega geil


----------



## Eyren (29. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Ich höre heute das erste mal mit meinen DT 990 Pro und dem Sharkoon DAC.
> 
> Ich kannte nur "Gamingheadsets" von den üblichen Verdächtigen, Corsair, Razer, Logitech, HyperX und co.
> Hab immer zu den Kollegen gesagt:"Na durch die Baustelle höre ich sowieso kaum was bin da etwas stumpf."
> ...




Und aus der Traum dank Ehefrau....

"Schatz was macht dein Computer für komische Geräusche?"

Joa offene KH da hört der Schatz direkt mit und meckert im Hintergrund. Also Retoure und direkt mal DT 770 Pro bestellt die sind dann geschlossen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2021)

Hardware-Migration hat geklappt 

Ryzen 7 mit 64GB Speicher, Windows 7 lies sich überzeugen damit zu funktionieren.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Heute Aufnahmegespräch im Schlaflabor.
Ab Morgen dann zwei Nächte dort schlafen.
Und dann bekomme ich wohl ein neues Atemgerät.


----------



## Eyren (31. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und aus der Traum dank Ehefrau....
> 
> "Schatz was macht dein Computer für komische Geräusche?"
> 
> Joa offene KH da hört der Schatz direkt mit und meckert im Hintergrund. Also Retoure und direkt mal DT 770 Pro bestellt die sind dann geschlossen.


Und Frauen haben doch manchmal recht.

Finde den Klang der DT 770 sogar noch ein ticken angenehmer. Danke Ehefrau für dein Gemecker im Hintergrund 

Mikrofon macht auch einen guten Job und mit gesamt ca. 200€ nicht viel teurer als die gängigen "Gamingheadsets" und deutlich flexibler und bessere Sound.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. August 2021)

Hexenschuss ("Maggie's Revenge") auskuriert, jetzt kann der neue Drahtesel eingefahren werden! 😄


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. August 2021)

Der Dual Sense Controller und Herbstanfang


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Die zweite Nacht im Schlaflabor überstanden. Die war auch deutlich besser mit  Atemgerät.
Die Schwester meinte ich hätte kaum noch geschnarcht.
Aber ein Atemgerät mitgegeben haben sie mir noch nicht. Dafür kriege ich extra einen Termin.
Erstmal abwarten was der Professor so sagt wenn er mich nachher anruft.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2021)

Klingt doch schon mal ganz gut 

@topic: heute ist kleiner Freitag


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2021)

Bis vor paar Tagen standen in meinem Arbeitszimmer zig Kartons rum mit neuer und alter Hardware. Bin jetzt happy darüber, dass 
a) die neue Hardware verbaut, 
b) fast die gesamte alte Hardware nun verkauft ist, und
c) die ganzen Kartons jetzt aus meinem eh schon sehr kleinen Arbeitszimmer weg sind. 

Ich liebe Ordnung!😁


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. September 2021)

Das schöne Herbstwetter. Nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Das schöne Herbstwetter. Nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm


Das gefällt mir auch sehr gut und soll die nächsten Tage bei uns so bleiben.
Samstag wollen wir bei meinen Eltern grillen.
Und spazieren gehen wir auch dann öfter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2021)

Die ersten 150km auf dem neuen Fahrrad runtergerissen, es ist ein Träumchen 😍


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2021)

Endlich Wochenende!


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Morgen  wird vom Hasselhoff dieser Track veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OiTlNylrfNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde das Original von Matthias Reim schon geil. Bin sehr gespannt wie es sich von "The Hoff" in Englisch anhört.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2021)

Neues Album von ABBA


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen  wird vom Hasselhoff dieser Track veröffentlicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich bleibt Hasselhoff immer nur: "I'l be looking for freedom!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFS_lAg_tSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr 80er geht nicht


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mehr 80er geht nicht


Das hier ist auch mega





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTidn2dBYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch mega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, dass Hasselhoff so viel Selbsthumor hat - macht einen Menschen gleich 10 mal sympathischer 

Kung Fury ist auch einfach so geil! Ich liebe diesen überzeichneten Blick von heute auf die 80er


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Das schöne spätsommerliche Wetter soll bei uns ein paar Tage noch anhalten.
Heute Nachmittag wollen wir beim Kroaten (welcher eigentlich italienische Küche macht) ein Eis essen und spazieren gehen. Die nächste Tage will ich dann noch, wenn alles klappt, mit meiner Kamera ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

Endlich mal ein Wochenende, mit dem ich zufrieden bin. Nicht völlig verschlafen, sowohl draußen unterwegs gewesen, Freunde getroffen, bei Muttern auffe Parzelle gegrillt, was im Haushalt geschafft, einen Film geguckt und mal wieder Zeit genommen für zwei, drei Stunden Modellbau.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2021)

Problemfrei im Feriendomizil angekommen und der Moke ist ohne großes Murren wieder angesprungen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Problemfrei im Feriendomizil angekommen und der Moke ist ohne großes Murren wieder angesprungen.


Wo machst Du Deinen Urlaub?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2021)

España ->Comunidad Valencia -> Provincia Alacant


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

@Olstyle Ich wünsche dir einen entspannten und angenehmen Urlaub!


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. September 2021)

In SL-HO werden ab 21.09. die Corona-Regeln endlich angepasst. Ich freue mich und hoffe das dann ab nächsten Frühjahr endlich alle Beschränkungen fallen werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> In SL-HO werden ab 21.09. die Corona-Regeln endlich angepasst. Ich freue mich und hoffe das dann ab nächsten Frühjahr endlich alle Beschränkungen fallen werden.


Hatte das auch heute gelesen und dass sie sogar darüber nachdenken, die Abnahme der Masken unter Beachtung von 3g zuzulassen, hat mich auch gefreut.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Morgen erscheint der Matrix 4 Trailer. Einen Teaser Trailer gibt es schon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPhUUFXMILU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. September 2021)

Freitag kommt unser neuer Geschirrspüler ... Heureka


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

Freu dich nicht zu früh, das gleiche Spiel hatten wir hier neulich mit Amazon.

_Der Gerät_ kam erst mit 5 Tagen Verspätung


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. September 2021)

Bloß nicht, ich verbrauche einfach zu viel Wasser wenn ich selbst abwasche ...


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

Mussten wir auch 2 Wochen 

Aber da es nicht so heiß war, konnte man zum Ausgleich des erhöhten Wasserverbrauchs mal ne Dusche auslassen


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Ein alter türkischer Freund von mir kommt nächstes Jahr wieder nach Deutschland und will mich besuchen.
Der lebt und arbeitet in der Hafenstadt Giresun.  Als Busfahrer.
Ich habe ihn über 10 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen. Wir kennen uns aus der Jugendzeit.


----------



## seventyseven (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen erscheint der Matrix 4 Trailer. Einen Teaser Trailer gibt es schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin 28 und habe noch keinen einzigen Matrix Film gesehen und habe die sicher schon seit 8 Jahren auf BluRay


----------



## FetterKasten (9. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bin 28 und habe noch keinen einzigen Matrix Film gesehen und habe die sicher schon seit 8 Jahren auf BluRay


Du Glücklicher. Dann hast du den Mindfuck, den wir anderen schon 20 Jahre hinterhertrauern noch vor dir ^^
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man nicht schon von der Story mitbekommen hat. Dann ist das Erlebnis nicht ganz so besonders wie früher.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bin 28 und habe noch keinen einzigen Matrix Film gesehen und habe die sicher schon seit 8 Jahren auf BluRay


Dann hast du meiner Meinung nach jede Menge verpasst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie es käme, wenn ich jetzt erst Matrix geschaut hätte. Dieser Film ist für mich an eine bestimmte Zeit gebunden, nämlich Ende der 90er / Anfang 2000er. Das hatte einfach ein anderes Feeling damals. Manche Filme muss man einfach in seiner Zeit schauen. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist Matrix ein super Film, der gut gealtert ist


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie es käme, wenn ich jetzt erst Matrix geschaut hätte. Dieser Film ist für mich an eine bestimmte Zeit gebunden, nämlich Ende der 90er / Anfang 2000er. Das hatte einfach ein anderes Feeling damals. Manche Filme muss man einfach in seiner Zeit schauen. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist Matrix ein super Film, der gut gealtert ist


Damals war er was die Effekte und Kameratechnik anging revolutionär.
Und von der Story zumindest für Filmfans was neues. Für SciFi Leser nicht wirklich.
Etwa zeitgleich ist auch der Film "Dark City" rausgekommen mit ähnlichen Thema. Aber der wurde kaum wahrgenommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2021)

Gewinner (14 von 15 mögl. Punkten) beim Kneipen-Quiz zum Thema "Infektionskrankheiten".  Vernünftigen G&T abgestaubt. Nun nur ausreichend fit für den freitäglichen Arbeitstag sein /werden 😅


----------



## pedi (9. September 2021)

G&T


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Vielleicht Gin & Tonic? Muß gerade drauf los raten und das als jemand der keinen Alkohol trink.


----------



## Banchou (10. September 2021)

Die NFL Saison ist endlich wieder gestartet und Spiel 1 war nen spannender Einstieg !


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. September 2021)

Neuer Spüler ist angekommen und angeschlossen ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Vielleicht Gin & Tonic? Muß gerade drauf los raten und das als jemand der keinen Alkohol trink.



Hundert Punkte für den Kandidaten und so viele Waschmaschinen, wie er alleine tragen kann!


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hundert Punkte für den Kandidaten und so viele Waschmaschinen, wie er alleine tragen kann!


Waschmaschinen? Pff, da hätte ich viel Fitnesszeugs ( u. a. Kurzhanteln, was für'n Trizeps, Beinpresse und eine Ruderbank), äh moment mit Waschmaschinen lassen sich auch Gewichte stämmen. *10 Waschmaschinen nehm*


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2021)

Unglaublich gutes US Open Finale der Kids Damen bis jetzt.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Unglaublich gutes US Open Finale der Kids Damen bis jetzt.


Ich habe das nebenbei mitverfolgt.
Emma Raducanu scheint ja der neue Tennis Shooting Star zu sein.
Vor ihren US Open Sieg war sie auf Platz 150 der Weltrangliste. Jetzt ist sie auf Platz 23.
Irgendwie ist sie auch eine interessante Mischung. Halb rumänisch und halb chinesisch.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

Total absurd.
Aus der Quali bis zum Titel durch gespielt und dabei keinen Satz abgegeben. Der Rekord ist für die Ewigkeit, denn eine Steigerung davon geht gar nicht.
Dazu ist sie bei Grand Slams ungeschlagen (Wimbledon war vorher ihr Erster bei den Erwachsenen, dort hat sie verletzt aufgeben müssen), hat aber gleichzeitig vorher kein einziges WTA-Turnier gewonnen.

Damentennis ist in letzter Zeit aber so eine Wundertüte dass es schwer ist vorauszusagen wer im nächsten Turnier vorne liegen wird.
Von Osaka hat man nach den ersten Titeln eigentlich absolute Dominanz erwartet, eine Coco Gauff ist immer noch erst 17(und heute im Doppelfinale), Fernandez war gestern auch unglaublich gut, gleichzeitig kommt Clijsters mit 38 nochmal zurück etc. pp.


RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist sie auch eine interessante Mischung. Halb rumänisch und halb chinesisch


...geboren in Toronto, aufgewachsen in London. International nennt man das wohl. Fernandez ähnlich als Kanadierin mit Philippinischen und Ecuadorianischen Wurzeln.
Die Sponsoren sind jedenfalls begeistert was das an Märkten abdeckt  .


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Ich gehe vorraussichtlich am Montag 20.09. mit einen Freund in den Film "Dune".
Das ist auch jemand mit den ich zusammen Filme abseits des Mainstreams gucken kann.
Mit mehreren Personen gehen wir auf jeden Fall dann  noch zur Weihnachtszeit ins Kino, wenn Matrix 4 kommt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gehe vorraussichtlich am Montag 20.09. mit einen Freund in den Film "Dune".
> Das ist auch jemand mit den ich zusammen Filme abseits des Mainstreams gucken kann.
> Mit mehreren Personen gehen wir auf jeden Fall dann  noch zur Weihnachtszeit ins Kino, wenn Matrix 4 kommt.


Ja, cool! Genau auf Dune hatte ich auch Bock im Kino. Werde evtl mit meinen Vater gehen. Dieser Mann ist ein wahrer Cineast und schaut von Arthouse-Indie bis Popcorn-Blockbuster alles gern


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Werde evtl mit meinen Vater gehen. Dieser Mann ist ein wahrer Cineast und schaut von Arthouse-Indie bis Popcorn-Blockbuster alles gern


Cool! Wie groß ist der Altersunterschied?
Mein Vater ist genau 30 Jahre älter als ich. Aber der interessiert sich für neuere Filme nicht sonderlich.
Der hört auch ganz andere Musik.
Umgekehrt war ich mit meinen Sohn (und meiner Frau) aber schon oft im Kino.
Ich bin mit 28 Jahren Vater geworden. Der Alterunterschied hat nicht immer etwas zu sagen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cool! Wie groß ist der Altersunterschied?
> Mein Vater ist genau 30 Jahre älter als ich. Aber der interessiert sich für neuere Filme nicht sonderlich.
> Der hört auch ganz andere Musik.
> Umgekehrt war ich mit meinen Sohn (und meiner Frau) aber schon oft im Kino.
> Ich bin mit 28 Jahren Vater geworden. Der Alterunterschied hat nicht immer etwas zu sagen.


Zwischen meinem Vater und mir liegen ca. 25 Jahre - der ist dieses Jahr 60 geworden 

Mein Vater hatte immer schon eine Schwäche für Technik und Filme. Hab das glaube ich von ihm auch geerbt. Nur das meine große Liebe seit Kindheit an Videospiele sind und seine Filme 

Ich erinnere mich als kleines Kind, dass er damals eine riesige Sammlung an Filmen auf V8 und VHS hatte. Heute hat der eine extrem große Bluray Sammlung von mehreren hundert Titeln.

Edit: Ach und Musik. Mein Vater hat auch eine riesige CD und Plattensammlung querbeet - Jazz, Blues, Rock, Pop, Reaggy. Zeitraum ende 60 bis Ende 90er. Dann hat er aufgehört.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte immer schon eine Schwäche für Technik und Filme. Hab das glaube ich von ihm auch geerbt. Nur das meine große Liebe seit Kindheit an Videospiele sind und seine Filme


Tja, ich bin adoptiert. Vielleicht hätte ich mit meinen leiblichen Vater da mehr Gemeinsamkeiten. Aber den kenne ich nicht. Und werde ihn wahrscheinlich auch nie kennenlernen. Aber das ist jetzt alles zu sehr Off-Topic. Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## Eyren (12. September 2021)

Mal wieder der Sport.

95kg am Beinstrecker geht noch geschmeidig nach 6 Wochen sporadisch bisschen Radfahren. Mehr gibt der automat hier ja nicht her. Mal schauen was heute nocht geht, Beine fühlen sich heute stark.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2021)

Ab morgen wirklich 19 Tage Urlaub. Hammer, kaum vorstellbar. 

Eigentlich wäre ich heute schon im Urlaub, habe den Beginn aber um einen Tag verschoben nachdem hier gestern ein Katastrophentag war. Und ich vor dem Hintergrund die Einrichtung nicht einen Tag lang ohne Leitung lassen wollte (bis Chefin morgen wiederkommt).


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ab morgen wirklich 19 Tage Urlaub. Hammer, kaum vorstellbar.
> 
> Eigentlich wäre ich heute schon im Urlaub, habe den Beginn aber um einen Tag verschoben nachdem hier gestern ein Katastrophentag war. Und ich vor dem Hintergrund die Einrichtung nicht einen Tag lang ohne Leitung lassen wollte (bis Chefin morgen wiederkommt).


Boa, will auch! 

Bin irgendwie ständig platt, langsam hilft auch kein Urlaub mehr. Hab jedoch noch Elternzeit offen, welche ich Anfang nächsten Jahres nehme, so kurz bevor alle neuen Games released werden  

und genau darauf freue ich mich jetzt schon - um thematisch den Kreis hier zu schließen^^


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab jedoch noch Elternzeit offen, welche ich Anfang nächsten Jahres nehme, so kurz bevor alle neuen Games released werden



Pädagogisch wertvolle Begleitung der Jugend an moderne Medien. Kann man doch nix gegen sagen


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. September 2021)

3:0 vs Barca ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Pädagogisch wertvolle Begleitung der Jugend an moderne Medien. Kann man doch nix gegen sagen


Noch positiver reframen geht nicht mehr


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Noch positiver reframen geht nicht mehr


Förderung der kognitiven Entwicklung Heranwachsender durch Gamification?


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Mich erfreut das PCGHX-Forum in letzter Zeit immer mehr - Humor hat gut zugenommen^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2021)

Die Woche sitzt mir irgendwie in den Knochen - hab mich daher lange nicht mehr so sehr auf ein Wochenende gefreut!


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Ich war eben mit den Kids auf'm Spielplatz barfuß im Sand laufen - oft sind es doch die "kleinen" Dinge im Leben, die einen zufrieden machen


----------



## Caduzzz (19. September 2021)

Wir haben ja die letzten Wochen ein wenig renoviert. Aber ich bin so happy, sieht so cool aus. Auch wenn noch Bilder etc. an der Wand fehlen


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Nachher gehe ich mit einen Freund ins Kino. In den Film "Dune".


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Feierabend!


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Das Gegenteil von gestern! 

2.5std ein Hammer Training mit meinem Kumpel durchgezogen. 

Brust, Bizeps und Schultern.  Ja ja ich höre es schon:"aber zu Brust passt besser Trizeps und Schultern kann man doch besser in Kombination mit Rücken machen." 

Nächste Woche wieder mit Hirn. Diese Woche mit Spaß!


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

Endlich Rage 2 durchgezockt, nachdem es fast ein Jahr liegen blieb und ich muß sagen es hat schon Bock gemacht. 

Far Cry New Dawn fand ich aber dennoch einen ticken besser.


----------



## seventyseven (21. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Endlich Rage 2 durchgezockt, nachdem es fast ein Jahr liegen blieb und ich muß sagen es hat schon Bock gemacht.
> 
> Far Cry New Dawn fand ich aber dennoch einen ticken besser.


War mir insgesamt leider zu kurz und zu wenig Gebiet. Hätte gerne ein paar dinge aus Far Cry 5 wiedergesehen.


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

Da muß man schon Teil 5 und zeitnahe, am besten gleich danach New Dawn zocken, dann erkennt man sehr vieles wieder, so ist es mir dabei ergangen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2021)

Ich wusste gar nicht, wie entspannt ein Ikea-Besuch sein kann, wenn man vormittags unter der Woche da ist


----------



## Caduzzz (22. September 2021)

Gestern...vorgestern? Ein Kompliment von einem Schüler(12) für meine (einfache, schwarze, CargoStoff-) Hose bekommen.
War ich doch etwas positiv überrascht


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. September 2021)

Gestern bestellt, heute eingebaut und hat die doppelte Leistung im ETS2 als die Vorgänger RX5700XT - meine neue 6800XT ist da.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. September 2021)

Noch bisschen Homeoffice und dann endlich Wochenende!


----------



## Eyren (24. September 2021)

Yay.... gestern bis 20:00Uhr gearbeitet.

Yay.... heute bis 21:00Uhr gearbeitet.

Yay.... morgen noch bis "ist noch offen" arbeiten. 

Aber dann endlich den Sonntag frei 😱 

Ich liebe meinen Job da muss ich mir nie Sorgen machen wie ich die Freizeit Fülle.

Und noch was positives 5/5 Tagen zum Sport geschafft.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2021)

TÜV ohne Mängel und ohne dumme Sprüche, ich glaube das war das erste Mal überhaupt.


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

Wir können endlich unseren Pflegedienst (Schwerpunkt Assistenz) aufmachen, heute hat endlich die fehlende examinierte Pflegefachkraft, die wir als stellvertretende PDL suchten, einen Vorvertrag unterschrieben und beginnt bei uns am 01.01.2022, jetzt nur noch die Zulassung und ich kann endlich beim derzeitigen Assistenzdienst, mit dem ich absolut unzufrieden bin, mit völliger Vorfreude kündigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Wir können endlich unseren Pflegedienst (Schwerpunkt Assistenz) aufmachen, heute hat endlich die fehlende examinierte Pflegefachkraft, die wir als stellvertretende PDL suchten, einen Vorvertrag unterschrieben und beginnt bei uns am 01.01.2022, jetzt nur noch die Zulassung und ich kann endlich beim derzeitigen Assistenzdienst, mit dem ich absolut unzufrieden bin, mit völliger Vorfreude kündigen.


Aber Salah bleibt oder?


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

Salah ist der Chef , das ist sein Baby und ich habe da ein bisschen mitgeholfen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Gleich erstmal nach 6 Wochen wieder zum Friseur. Es wird Zeit!


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gleich erstmal nach 6 Wochen wieder zum Friseur. Es wird Zeit!


In der Tat, das ist schon eine sehr buschige Rückseite die du da hast.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Vorletzter Urlaubstag. Irgendwie bin ich sehr schlecht darin, meine Urlaube zu genießen. Von daher freue ich mich schon wieder sehr darauf, Dienstag früh zur Arbeit zu radeln.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2021)

"Grüße an den Flyerservice Hahn" Zweitligist ärgert live die AfD


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2021)

ZAM hat mich beschnitten.  

Aufgrund eines Missverständisses meinerseits, verpasste ich meinem Nick den Unterstrich: Shi_Zon, mit dem Unterstrich wollte ich auch nichts kompensieren. 

Noch mal tausendfachen Dank, ZAM.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Oktober 2021)

Das neue Bett wurde gestern geliefert und sieht nicht nur fantastisch aus, es schläft sich auch wirklich gut darin...


----------



## chill_eule (15. Oktober 2021)

"Heute Show" wieder mit Publikum! 
Super


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Oktober 2021)

WG-Party von nem Kumpel. Fast alle mindestens 10 Jahre jünger als ich. Scheißegal, ich feiere mit ein paar wenigen 70er Jahre Funk and Soul, sollen die anderen sich doch mit dem modernen Quatsch rumschlagen


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Oktober 2021)

Meine im Marktplatz gekaufte Hardware ist heute angekommen und ich hab die gleich mal noch ergänzt 

Asrock Z270 Extreme 4 + i7-7700K + 4x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3200 MHz + Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1 TB = supergeil


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2021)

Die letzten beiden Tickets für ein kleines Konzert am Freitag ergattern können für einen Kumpel und mich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2021)

Gelbe, rote, braune Blätter - 
Oh ja, ich liebe das herbstliche Wetter!

-AzRa-eL


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Oktober 2021)

Immer ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man eine Wakü erfolgreich und ohne Komplikationen befüllt hat, die Kiste einschaltet und alles funktioniert


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2021)

Im Laufe der Woche kann ich endlich eine PS5 abholen vom Elektronik Dealer vor Ort. Sollte letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten für den Filius sein ... wird es dann in diesem Jahr unter dem Baum geben ...


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich freue mich über die Freude am Leben. Welche ich in den letzten Tagen wieder besonders bewußt wahrgenommen habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2021)

Langes Wochenende!


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Oktober 2021)

Versetzung in eine neue Einrichtung bekommen, die beinahe bei mir um die Ecke ist. Dann fällt zwar mein bisheriges "Sportprogramm" weg - nur noch 5km Rad pro Tag statt 20. Aber ich gewinne mindestens eine Dreiviertelstunde mehr "Lebenszeit" pro Tag. Und kann mit einem frischen Team was Neues aufbauen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich freu mich auf Weihnachten ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Weihnachten ...


ich mich auch, vor allem auf die Weihnachtsdeko  Ich mag sowas!


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich feiere zwar kein Weihnachten, mag die Zeit aber auch, primär wegen den tollen Süßigkeiten und Feiertagen, ich elender Nutznießer


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

Neues Auto gekauft, altes verkauft, alles an einem Tag und der Käufer vom Alten hat als Zugabe noch ein paar Pakete Wurst drauf gepackt .


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Neues Auto gekauft, altes verkauft, alles an einem Tag und der Käufer vom Alten hat als Zugabe noch ein paar Pakete Wurst drauf gepackt .


Darf man fragen, welches verkauft/gekauft?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welches verkauft/gekauft?


Volvo C70 II T5 -> Audi A3 eTron


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2021)

Match Day. Und das bei schönem, leicht sonnigen Herbstwetter.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. November 2021)

Was mich freut? Das ich gerade meinen Alder-Lake-Test mit 42.000 Zeichen mit insgesamt über 950 komplett neuen Messungen in die Korrektur gegeben habe. Dafür habe ich das ganze Wochenende (inklusive Feiertag) durchgearbeitet. Darauf könnt ihr euch jetzt freuen!

Wenn alles glatt geht, mache ich morgen früh noch die 1.000 Messungen voll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Was mich freut? Das ich gerade meinen Alder-Lake-Test mit 42.000 Zeichen mit insgesamt über 950 komplett neuen Messungen in die Korrektur gegeben habe. Dafür habe ich das ganze Wochenende (inklusive Feiertag) durchgearbeitet. Darauf könnt ihr euch jetzt freuen!
> 
> Wenn alles glatt geht, mache ich morgen früh noch die 1.000 Messungen voll.


Respekt! Wenn da nicht Herz und Leidenschaft dabei ist - und vielleicht auch ein kleiner Überstundenzuschlag


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Was mich freut? Das ich gerade meinen Alder-Lake-Test mit 42.000 Zeichen mit insgesamt über 950 komplett neuen Messungen in die Korrektur gegeben habe. Dafür habe ich das ganze Wochenende (inklusive Feiertag) durchgearbeitet. Darauf könnt ihr euch jetzt freuen!
> 
> Wenn alles glatt geht, mache ich morgen früh noch die 1.000 Messungen voll.


Das freut uns doch alle ...


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2021)

Ich habe mir heute die Booster Impfung (Biontech) bei meinen Hausarzt abgeholt.
Jetzt fühle ich mich wieder ein Stück sicherer.
Allerdings bin ich weiterhin sehr vorsichtig und vermeide Menschenansammlungen usw. Gerade in Innenräumen.
Wegen meiner Vorerkrankungen.


----------



## Eyren (13. November 2021)

Sinnvolle Entscheidung RyzA.

Meine Frau ist auch in 2 Wochen mit dem Booster dran. Ich werde dann schnellstmöglich folgen, mir fehlt noch ein wenig für die 6 Monate.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. November 2021)

Ich habe gestern meine dritte Biontech/Pfizer Impfung bekommen, dass freut mich sehr 

Eigentlich sollte/wollte ich erst in fast zwei Monaten die dritte bekommen, aber in Österreich hat man die Zeit der dritten Impfung vorgestern für alle von sechs auf vier Monate verkürzt, gleich am selben Tag der Ankündigung (Pressekonferenz der Regierung über den Lockdown usw) habe ich online einen Termin gemacht und bin am nächsten Tag zur Ärztin im Nachbarort gegangen, dies war der schnellste Termin der nicht zu weit weg war.
Ein bisschen Pech hatte ich allerdings, auf die Idee sind auch sehr viele andere gekommen, da war deutlich mehr los als bei den ersten beiden Impfungen, außerdem war die Ärztin im Nachbarort leider kurzfristig ausgefallen weil sie krank war (nichts ansteckendes), sie dachte sie schafft es, ist dann aber doch zusammengeklappt, mein Hausarzt ist dann eingesprungen, aber bis es soweit war hat es gedauert, es war ja schließlich sein freier Tag und er musste erst dort hinkommen, am ende habe ich fast zwei Stunden warten müssen - Pech.
Die Helferinnen hatten gesagt das es eigentlich geplant war, dass die Impfung an dem Tag ursprünglich um 12uhr beendet sein sollte, aber es hat wohl noch Stunden länger gedauert, der Andrang war sehr groß.
Ein bisschen schmunzeln musste ich dennoch, es hätte noch länger gedauert weil sich einige ohne Termin angestellt hatten, diejenigen wurden jedoch durch ansprachen der Helferinnen abgewiesen, die hatten auch lange gewartet bis sie gemerkt hatten das sie für nichts warten, selbst schuld, nur einige Hundert Meter weiter war aber auch ein Impfbus wo man keine Anmeldung benötigte, sie rückten entfernt ab, jetzt mussten diejenigen zweimal warten, haa.
Bei uns gibt es ja ab Februar eine Impfpflicht (Zeit wirds!), daher wollte ich schon jetzt impfen gehen, denn spätestens im Jänner werden die schlangen sicher noch länger werden, außerdem ist dann die Zeit wo generell viele krank sind, in die Zeit wollte ich nicht hineinkommen.
Tut mir leid für den längeren Text, es war mir jedoch ein Bedürfnis es abzulassen


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Pech hatte ich allerdings, auf die Idee sind auch sehr viele andere gekommen, da war deutlich mehr los als bei den ersten beiden Impfungen, außerdem war die Ärztin im Nachbarort leider kurzfristig ausgefallen weil sie krank war (nichts ansteckendes), sie dachte sie schafft es, ist dann aber doch zusammengeklappt, mein Hausarzt ist dann eingesprungen, aber bis es soweit war hat es gedauert, es war ja schließlich sein freier Tag und er musste erst dort hinkommen, am ende habe ich fast zwei Stunden warten müssen - Pech.


2 Stunden warten ist doch noch gar nichts. Die mußte ich auch ungefähr die ersten beiden Impfungen abwarten als wir Firmen intern von Werksärzten geimpft wurden. Meine 3. Impfung war bei meinem Hausarzt. Das ging schneller.

Ich mußte einmal im Krankenhaus 6 Stunden auf eine Untersuchung warten. Im Sommer als es richtig warm war.
Das war ätzend.


----------



## Anthropos (21. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war ätzend.


Reiß dich zusammen! Das ist hier nicht der Meckerecke-Thread!


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

Dieses Meme hier!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (30. November 2021)

Heute wegen dem Kunden eine spätschicht.

Gott ist das schön! Um 08:00Uhr ist das Studio leer und ich kann ganz in Ruhe trainierten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute wegen dem Kunden eine spätschicht.
> 
> Gott ist das schön! Um 08:00Uhr ist das Studio leer und ich kann ganz in Ruhe trainierten.


Ja, morgens früh trainieren fand ich auch immer angenehm. Keine Warteschlange vor der Hantelbank...


----------



## Eyren (30. November 2021)

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja in einem kleinen feinen Dorfstudio.

So richtig Warteschlange gibt es da selten und wenn es sich mal "staut" kennt man sich und trainiert dann einfach im fliegenden Wechsel an den Geräten/Hanteln.

Aber die Atmosphäre ist auch einfach eine ganze andere, es ist ruhiger und entspannter. Man kann sich besser auf sich und seinen Körper fokussieren etc.

Morgen komme ich nochmal zu dem Vergnügen.  Danach ist leider Schluss mit spätschicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2021)

Hatte schon über zwei Wochen niemand mehr was zum freuen? 

Ich wurde heute geboostert, alles etwas chaotisch, aber das war meine eigene Blödheit (Heute morgen vor der Arbeit mein Handy verlegt und nicht wieder gefunden, aber da waren natürlich alle meine Nachweise drauf...).  Das hiesige (neue) Impfzentrum ist wie auch schon der Vorgänger sehr gut organisiert.

Und morgen habe ich Überstunden-Frei. Und sollte ich wegen Impfreaktion krank werden, besteht meine Chefin sogar darauf, dass ich mir die Überstunden zurückhole


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hatte schon über zwei Wochen niemand mehr was zum freuen?


Ich freue mich zur Zeit so über das Aosta-Tal, dass ich wenig Zeit zum darüber Posten habe


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich freue mich aufs Essen gehen am Freitag mit Freunden. 
Dann natürlich auf schöne Weihnachtstage mit der Familie (es ist schon alles geplant was Essen usw angeht. Geschenke haben wir auch).
Und nach Weihnachten möchte ich mit einen guten Kollegen und seinen Bruder in "Matrix 4" gehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich freue mich auf 2 Wochen Urlaub, die ich auch bitter nötig habe😅


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Habe eben beim Herumkramen in der Schreibtischschublade eine fast ganz Packung Schogetten gefunden, die ich mal vor paar Wochen da rein gelegt habe, damit die Kinder es nicht finden (ich weiß, ich bin ein schrecklicher Vater)


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe eben beim Herumkramen in der Schreibtischschublade eine fast ganz Packung Schogetten gefunden, die ich mal vor paar Wochen da rein gelegt habe, damit die Kinder es nicht finden (ich weiß, ich bin ein schrecklicher Vater)


Du Monster!


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

Welche Sorte?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man sich mal geben, aber die neue Pistaziensorte ist extrem gut.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

Salz-Karamell: 

Pistazien:


----------



## seventyseven (18. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Pistazien:



What
The
F#@k

?????????????????????


----------



## pedi (18. Dezember 2021)

ich hab mal schokolade mit chili geschenkt bekommen-schlimmer gehts nimmer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> ich hab mal schokolade mit chili geschenkt bekommen-schlimmer gehts nimmer.



So hart würde ich persönlich es zwar nicht formulieren. Aber ich frage mich einfach nur, wo da der geschmackliche Gewinn liegen soll. Ich finde, es passt einfach nicht bzw. die Schokolade gewinnt dadurch einfach nichts...


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> ich hab mal schokolade mit chili geschenkt bekommen-schlimmer gehts nimmer.


Hab ich auch mal probiert. War eigentlich okay, aber nichts was in mein Einkaufsschema passen würde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2021)

Auch wenn der Umbau - wie üblich - stressiger war als geplant: letztlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Resultat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

Unser Weihnachtsbaum steht. Ich freue mich auf schöne Festtage mit der Familie.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (20. Dezember 2021)

Tja, ich freue mich auf die Festtage mit meinen Eltern .

Leider muß ich auf meinen Bruder, der wohnt in Bayern, wegen der Corona-Situation verzichten .

Wird also für mich ein kleineres Fest, wie letztes Jahr .

Aber im Sommer werde ich mit meinem Bruder zusammen Urlaub machen .

Im Wunschdenken würde ich auch noch unsere Frauen für ein paar Tage abhängen, aber dass bleibt wohl wunschdenken. 
Und ist natürlich nich böse gemeint, sondern zeigt nur wie sehr mir die Zeit mit meinem Bruder fehlt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Tja, ich freue mich auf die Festtage mit meinen Eltern .
> 
> Leider muß ich auf meinen Bruder, der wohnt in Bayern, wegen der Corona-Situation verzichten .
> 
> ...


Alles gut. Jeder der mit Frauen zusammen war oder ist, weiß genau, dass Frauen nerven können (Männer natürlich auch) 

Ich freue mich nach wie vor auf zwei Wochen Urlaub ab Freitag🥳


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2021)

@RyzA schönes Bäumchen 
Bei uns in der Familie wird der Baum traditionell erst an Heiligabend aufgestellt und geschmückt. Meine Partnerin und ich handhaben das genauso - abgesehen davon, dass sie auch erst Donnerstag wieder herkommt und sich das ja vorher gar nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA schönes Bäumchen


Danke. Haben wir schon seit 10 Jahren. Für 100 Euro ausn Aldi. Hat sich bis jetzt gelohnt. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Familie wird der Baum traditionell erst an Heiligabend aufgestellt und geschmückt. Meine Partnerin und ich handhaben das genauso - abgesehen davon, dass sie auch erst Donnerstag wieder herkommt und sich das ja vorher gar nicht lohnen würde.


Ja. Jeder pflegt da so seine Traditionen. Wir bauen unseren meistens am 4.Advent auf.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2021)

Geburtstagsgeschenke für meine Mutter gefunden und gekauft (hört sich leichter an als es ist^^).

edit: zum Thema Weihnachtsvorfreude: Ich selber feiere ja kein Weihnachten, aber wünsche euch viel Spaß und entspannte Feiertage mit euren Lieben!


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: zum Thema Weihnachtsvorfreude: Ich selber feiere ja kein Weihnachten, aber wünsche euch viel Spaß und entspannte Feiertage mit euren Lieben!


Vielen Dank das wünsche ich dir und allen anderen auch.


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2021)

Dritte Impfung seit heute im Arm.

Gott bin ich ein braver Bürger.

Eigentlich hatte ich einen Termin im Februar aber als ich so durch die Welt spaziere erspähe ich ein Schild an der Praxis meines Arztes:

"Heute freies Impfen ohne Termin."

Direkt rein und gib ihm. Hab nun 2x Biontech 1x Moderna und hoffentlich wieder 5-6Monate Ruhe.

Ach und ja bisher keine Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2021)

Die gleiche Mischung hab ich auch. Einen Tag später hat es mich ziemlich umgehauen. Fühlte mich nicht fiebrig/erkältet, aber tooootal entkräftet.
Bin früher von der Arbeit nach Hause, weil morgens war alles noch ok, und der Heimweg und das Treppensteigen war mega anstrengend. Kam mir vor wie ein 80jähriger. Drück dir die Daumen 👍
Andererseits hatte ich Kollegen mit der gleichen Mischung oder auch Astra, Biontech und Moderna, die hatten absolut NIX! Scheint sehr individuell zu sein.


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2021)

Puh ich drück mir auch die Daumen 

Aber wenn es mich erwischt dann ist es halt so. Für Weihnachten ist alles vorbereitet also darf ich ruhig einen Tag Opa spielen.


----------



## pedi (22. Dezember 2021)

ich heute auch.
2 mal B/P ,heute moderna, bis jetzt merke ich nichts, ist genau 12 stunden her.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Dezember 2021)

Staffel 6 von "The Expanse" läuft endlich bei Amazon Prime an


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Staffel 6 von "The Expanse" läuft endlich bei Amazon Prime an


Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal anfangen zu gucken. Bisher habe ich darüber nur gutes gehört.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Dezember 2021)

Die Pausen zwischen den Staffeln waren (wie fast immer) ätzend.
Tipp: Guck einfach alles nacheinander weg


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal anfangen zu gucken. Bisher habe ich darüber nur gutes gehört.


Ich hatte eine oder zwei Folgen geschaut, nachdem ich mir sagen lassen habe, dass es eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien sei und irgendwie konnte es mich nicht wirklich catchen. Vielleicht ist es eine Serie, die man länger schauen muss, bis der Reiz sich entfaltet. Ich konnte in dem, was ich sah, jedoch leider nicht den Hype dahinter erkennen. @chill_eule magst du mal erklären, was du so an der Serie magst?


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

Aber gern ^^

Das eher realstische Sci-Fi Setting ist für mich das faszinierendste.
Es ist quasi "realistische" Raumfahrt, (am Anfang) nur  innerhalb des Sonnensystems, ohne vollkommen abgedrehten Kram, wie (Trans-)Warp, Tetryonen usw.
Trotzdem bietet das kleine Sonnensystem genug Platz für sehr unterschiedliche Fraktionen und deren militärische und politische Auseinandersetzungen. Auch diese sind sehr "bodenständig" und es geht meist klassisch um Macht und Geld, Liebe und Verrat  

Im laufe der Staffeln kommt natürlich doch der *Alien-Faktor* rein. 
Aber sehr behutsam und langsam erzählt über die gesamte Storyline hinweg. 
Denn es gibt ein großes Geheimnis, dass es zu lüften gilt! 
(Und nicht wie bei TNG bspw. in jeder Folge das nächste mysteriöse Phänomen)

Die gesamte Serie (bzw. die Bücher, die ich aber nicht kenne) zeichnet ein Bild der Menschheit, wie sie in relativ naher Zukunft im Weltall/Sonnensystem agieren und wachsen könnte. Und dabei geht es dann weniger um ultra-fortschrittliche Technik (obwohl diese natürlich gegenüber unserer schon ziemlich advanced ist, aber niemals irgendwie "unrealistisch". Sogar die Naturgesetze werden meistens befolgt ^^ ) sondern vornehmlich um die politischen und gesellschaftlichen Umwälzungen, die die Besiedelung des Sonnensystems und die Probleme der jeweiligen Siedlungsorte mit sich bringen können. (+ das große Alien-Geheimnis )

Die Charaktere sind sicherlich noch mehr Geschmacksache, als die oben genannten Punkte.
Für meinen Geschmack sind die persönlichen Storys der einzelnen Akteure teilweise recht langatmig, teilweise übertrieben, teilweise sogar belanglos. 
In manchen seltenen Fällen fand ich es sogar nervig, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die Erzählungen mindestens interessant bis eher spannend. 
Viele Nebenschauplätze und Charaktere, die nur in 2-3 Folgen behandelt werden, sind aber oft interessanter und spannender mMn. Diese sind zahl- und abwechslungsreich und fesseln einen mindestens genau so, wie die große Story der Hauptcharaktere.

Ich muss dazu auch sagen: Mich hat die Serie auch erst fast am Ende der ersten Staffel so richtig mitgenommen.
Grob die erste Hälfte der ersten Staffel ist mehr ein "Vorwort" und ca. ab der zweiten Hälfte nimmt die eigentliche Story erst richtig Fahrt auf.

An die Skeptischen da draußen: Wenigstens Staffel 1 einmal durch gucken.
Dann ist man entweder bis zum Ende drin oder halt doch draußen, denke ich


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich freue mich aktuell auf die kommende heutige Frühstückspause und einen frühen Feierabend zur Mittagszeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2021)

Gleich Feierabend und dann zwei Wochen Urlaub 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber gern ^^
> 
> Das eher realstische Sci-Fi Setting ist für mich das faszinierendste.
> Es ist quasi "realistische" Raumfahrt, (am Anfang) nur  innerhalb des Sonnensystems, ohne vollkommen abgedrehten Kram, wie (Trans-)Warp, Tetryonen usw.
> ...


Hätte es mir jemand vorher so wie du erklärt, an Stelle von "Best Sci-Fi ever!", hätte ich mehr als nur ein, zwei Folgen geschaut. Werde deinen Rat folgen und zumindest mal die 1. Staffel ganz schauen. Hab aber auch gerade wieder voll Bock auf Sci-Fi


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Best Sci-Fi ever!"


Ist es ja auch garnicht ^^
Das die Leute immer so übertreiben müssen.
Es ist sehr gut, klar, aber Favoriten habe ich bspw. dann doch Andere


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2021)

Ja die Serie ist echt gut gemacht. Schade leider das die Staffel jetzt jede Woche nur eine Folge kommt. Würd da lieber durch suchten.

So @Caduzzz  du bist schuldig hast es beschworen.... ich leide! Das übliche Kopfschmerzen und Gliederschmerzen.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Würd da lieber durch suchten.


Geheimtipp: 



Spoiler



Warten bis alle Folgen verfügbar sind


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Warten bis alle Folgen verfügbar sind


Das ist aber schon Zenguru Level der Selbstbeherrschung bei einer Serie, die man mag, so lange zu warten


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

Staffel 6 ist eh schon so lange im Verzug, da kommt es auf die paar Wochen nun auch nicht mehr an.

Ich guck dann auch lieber alles am Stück durch, weil das quälende Gefühl am Ende einer Folge mit massivem Cliffhanger, wieder eine Woche warten zu müssen, schlimmer ist in meinen Augen


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2021)

Man beachtet die Koksreste und meine Reaktion darauf aus dem anderen Thema.

Selbstbeherrschung ist nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2021)

Geboostert (Pfizer-Pfizer-Moderna) bin ich auch seit letzter Woche Mittwoch. Hat mich zwei Tage ausgeknockt, am ersten Tag durchgehend über 38°, mehrere Stunden auch 39°, sowie massive Kopfschmerzen. Am zweiten Tag immer noch fast durchgehend 38°, mit sinkender Tendenz. Am Tag drauf wieder fit wie n Turnschuh. 

@T :
Noch ne dreiviertelstunde (zumindest offiziell) Arbeit. Dann erst wieder am 03.01.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2021)

Dienstag fast Nebenwirkungsfrei geboostert, heute ein entspannter Heiligabend mit der Familie und ab Morgen der Versuch Österreich zu besuchen.


----------



## Anthropos (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues und so weiter! 
2022 kann nur besser werden, freu mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Januar 2022)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> 2022 kann nur besser werden


Immer diese verdammten Optimisten!



Aber ja, frohes neues Jahr


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2022)

Ich stapele auch mal lieber tief und wünsche der ganzen Community ein "Neues!" - mit der Hoffnung auf ein "Frohes"...


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern ein frohes neues Jahr. Viel Glück und Gesundheit.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (1. Januar 2022)

Ich freu mich aufs Bett  

Frohes neues Jahr! 🎆🎈🎊


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

Heute gehe ich mit einen guten Kollegen und seinen Bruder in "Matrix".
Meine Erwartungen sind nicht besonders hoch aber wird bestimmt lustig.
Auf "Popcorn" Kino Level wird er schon sein. 
Danach wollen wir noch einen Döner essen gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2022)

Win11 Umstellung am SpielePC war wirklich so simpel wie erwartet. Das Startmenü ist nun zentriert und HDR läuft besser, der Rest ist komplett unauffällig  .


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Morgen gehe ich wieder arbeiten.
Nach etwas längere Urlaub (welcher teilweise auch unfreiwillig war).
Ich freue mich in erster Linie auf meine Abteilung und die Kollegen.
Unsere Gruppenleiterinnen sind auch in Ordnung.
Die Arbeit naja... ist nichts besonderes... aber muß auch gemacht werden.


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasset die Spiele beginnen!


Was mich jetzt wirklich freut?

Ich hab ne WaKü mit Hardtubes. Und dennoch hab ich es geschafft CPU-Block samt GPU und vorhandenen Rohren soweit nach vorne zu biegen das ich im blindflug die CPU tauschen konnte.

Alles noch dicht, kein Wasser ablassen müssen und keine Pins verbogen.

Und meine erste AMD CPU bei der ich mal 5.1GHz sehe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Hab meine AiO jetzt endlich leise gekriegt.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2022)

Bei Congstar die 3 Monate Gratis Test-Aktion für Disney+ gebucht

Schon mal gesehen das ich die ganzen Serien von Ende der 80er / Anfang der 90er und dem damaligen Disney-Club suchten kann 
Gummibären Bande
Käptn Balu
Darkwing Duck
Chip & Chap
DuckTales

Und mal kucken was ich da sonst noch so finde


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gummibären Bande *[crap]*
> Käptn Balu *[ganz okay]*
> Darkwing Duck *[ganz okay]*
> Chip & Chap *[crap]*
> DuckTales *[geil!]*




Die Telekom hat mir auch schon mal so ein unmoralisches Angebot gemacht, aber irgendwie fällt mir rein garnichts ein, was mich bei Disney interessieren würde 
Für die Kinder gibts auch genug Unterhaltung im normalen TV oder bei Amazon Prime Video oder RTL+ (was in meinem Tarif als Premium-Variante kostenlos enthalten ist) *falls* mal wirklich Bedarf ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat mir auch schon mal so ein unmoralisches Angebot gemacht, aber irgendwie fällt mir rein garnichts ein, was mich bei Disney interessieren würde
> Für die Kinder gibts auch genug Unterhaltung im normalen TV oder bei Amazon Prime Video oder RTL+ (was in meinem Tarif als Premium-Variante kostenlos enthalten ist) *falls* mal wirklich Bedarf ist.


Nicht mal Star Wars?! Die Probemonate lohnen sich mMn allein schon wegen Mandalorian


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Wir holen uns Disney+ wegen Marvel und Star Wars hauptsächlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir holen uns Disney+ wegen Marvel und Star Wars hauptsächlich.


Wer Fan dieser beider Franchises ist, für den lohnt sich allein schon D+


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nicht mal Star Wars?!


ähm, nein!? 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer Fan dieser beider Franchises ist


Genau das ist das "Problem".
Star Wars und erst recht der _Marvel Superhelden Shice_ interessiert mich, und den Rest der Familie, *null*.
(Ich weiß, dass wir dadurch quasi zu Aussätzigen werden, aber ist halt so  )


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Ganz viel Blasphemie ich spüre.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

Na und?

Ich kann weder mit SW noch mit "Gott" irgendwas anfangen.

Ich glaube nur an "Q" oder alternativ noch das fliegende Spaghettimonster


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur an "Q" oder alternativ noch das fliegende Spaghettimonster


Hör mir auf mit "Q".


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

"Q" rulez! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Blick ist fast noch geiler als Picards berühmter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> ähm, nein!?
> 
> Genau das ist das "Problem".
> Star Wars und erst recht der _Marvel Superhelden Shice_ interessiert mich, und den Rest der Familie, *null*.
> (Ich weiß, dass wir dadurch quasi zu Aussätzigen werden, aber ist halt so  )


Kann hier an dieser Stelle mal bitte ein Moderator eingreifen?


Es gibt Dinge die gehen einfach zu weit!


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau das ist das "Problem".
> Star Wars und erst recht der _Marvel Superhelden Shice_ interessiert mich, und den Rest der Familie, *null*.


Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## seventyseven (16. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> ähm, nein!?
> 
> Genau das ist das "Problem".
> Star Wars und erst recht der _Marvel Superhelden Shice_ interessiert mich, und den Rest der Familie, *null*.
> (Ich weiß, dass wir dadurch quasi zu Aussätzigen werden, aber ist halt so  )



WHAT THE F**** ????????????????????????????


----------



## chill_eule (16. Januar 2022)

Genau das


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2022)

Als ich noch D+ hatte, habe ich nur SW, Simpsons, X-Men ein paar Dokus und Filme geschaut, mehr nicht. Nach nur 1 Jahr aufgegeben weil kaum interessanter Inhalt für mich dabei.


----------



## seventyseven (16. Januar 2022)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Als ich noch D+ hatte, habe ich nur SW, Simpsons, X-Men ein paar Dokus und Filme geschaut, mehr nicht. Nach nur 1 Jahr aufgegeben weil kaum interessanter Inhalt für mich dabei.


Teile Disney+ mit meinem Vater und Schwester. Es kommen immer mal wieder Serien und Filme aus meiner Kindheit. Seit dem sie STAR haben rentiert es sich für mich noch mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2022)

Habs mir jetzt halt auch noch Probehalber gesichert weil Ende Januar die beste TV-Serie überhaupt bei D+ kommen wird => M*A*S*H
Und mal kucken was da sonst noch kommt
Gestern mal HotShots 1 und 2 angekuckt.
Mission Rohr Frei und Voll auf die Nüsse auch schon auf die Watchlist gesetzt.
StarWars bei mir nur die orig. Trilogie.
Nach Episode 1 Anfang der 2000er war ich da raus und der Rest hat mich nicht mehr sonderlich interessiert.
Marvel fand ich die Iron Man Trilogie klasse - mal kucken was die anderen da vlt noch können.

Also für 0€ zum testen sehe ich da aktuelle keine Schmerzen - ob ich dann nach den 3 Monaten zahlender Kunde werde wird sich zeigen...
Bei Prime gabs das letzte Jahr für mich jetzt nicht großartig besonderes im Gratis-Portfolio
Da waren die DVD/BLuRay Aktionen eher interessant


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Sohnemann geht ja auf die höhere Handelsschule. Sprachen liegen ihm sehr gut.
Hat heute wieder eine 1 nach Hause gebracht in Spanisch. In Englisch steht er auch 1. Genauso wie in Sport. Deutsch 2-3.
Nur Mathematik und Rechnungswesen fällt ihm schwerer.
Aber seine Freundin macht dort Abitur sie kann ihm helfen.
Ich bin da schon lange raus mit Funktionen usw. Einfaches kaufmännisches Rechnen kann ich aber noch.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau das ist das "Problem".
> Star Wars und erst recht der _Marvel Superhelden Shice_ interessiert mich, und den Rest der Familie, *null*.
> (Ich weiß, dass wir dadurch quasi zu Aussätzigen werden, aber ist halt so  )


Bei Star Wars geh ich ja noch mit, aber der Rest.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. wer für Sci-Fi was übrig hat, den kann ich nur "Foundation" empfehlen. 


Eyren schrieb:


> Kann hier an dieser Stelle mal bitte ein Moderator eingreifen?


Das ist eher ein Fall für diese Herren hier:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> "Foundation"











						Foundation on Steam
					

Foundation is a grid-less, laidback medieval city-building game with a focus on organic development, monument construction and resource management.




					store.steampowered.com
				




?


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4QYV5GTz7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Apple TV scheint echt gute Sachen zu haben. Ich muss mich aber echt mal bremsen, das artet nämlich langsam ja auch schon mit Prime, Netflix und D+ aus.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2022)

Das isses ja.. diese Fragmentierung des Marktes... das passt aber leider nicht in den Thread, sonst wirds schnell zu sachen die mich gerade echt überhaupt nicht freuen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das isses ja.. diese Fragmentierung des Marktes... das passt aber leider nicht in den Thread, sonst wirds schnell zu sachen die mich gerade echt überhaupt nicht freuen.


Wir können ja gerne mit dem Thema zum Meckerthread umziehen


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Apple TV scheint echt gute Sachen zu haben. Ich muss mich aber echt mal bremsen, das artet nämlich langsam ja auch schon mit Prime, Netflix und D+ aus.


Also Foundation hat auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht.  Auch "For All Mankind" und "Infiltration" fand ich gut.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2022)

Was mich heut freut das ich morgen endlich meinen nächsten Beratungstermin beim Tätowierer habe. Und da wird nun geplant wie mein rechter Arm weiter gemacht wird. Vor Weihnachten hatte ich schon 3 Sitzungen zu je 5 Std für Schulter + Oberarm.  
Dafür ging dann auch mein Hardwarekonto drauf, ungefähr 2 Stk RTX3090 (zur UVP!) wurden da bisher reingesteckt... und für mich bisher absolut die bessere Entscheidung als GPUs zu diesen unverschämten Preisen zu kaufen.


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was mich heut freut das ich morgen endlich meinen nächsten Beratungstermin beim Tätowierer habe. Und da wird nun geplant wie mein rechter Arm weiter gemacht wird. Vor Weihnachten hatte ich schon 3 Sitzungen zu je 5 Std für Schulter + Oberarm.
> Dafür ging dann auch mein Hardwarekonto drauf, ungefähr 2 Stk RTX3090 (zur UVP!) wurden da bisher reingesteckt... und für mich bisher absolut die bessere Entscheidung als GPUs zu diesen unverschämten Preisen zu kaufen.


Hey nicht nur den Mund wässrig machen!

Zeig mal her das Kunstwerk.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

Habe mein verklemmtes Kellerschloss erfolgreich geknackt. Und den Tannenbaum entsorgt, ohne das Treppenhaus vom 3. OG bis unten komplett einzunadeln. Produktives Feierabend-Tagewerk


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Zeig mal her das Kunstwerk.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bisher aus.. mal sehen was uns morgen so einfällt.  Achja, war ein CoverUp


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

Sehr sehr schön. Wirklich eine tolle Arbeit. 

Auch die Motive treffen voll meinen Geschmack.

Vom vorherigen Motiv kann zumindest ich nix mehr finden, ist also ein voller Erfolg


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Subjektiv habe ich das Gefühl, dass in letzter Zeit wieder mehr im Meckerthread gepostet wird, daher mein bescheidener Beitrag für etwas mehr Gleichgewicht im PCGHX-Universum 

Da ich gerade in Selbstisolation mich befinde, erfreuen mich gerade sehr viele für uns vermeintlich banale Sachen. Zum Beispiel die leckere Speise mit ausreichend Fleisch. Mir tut dabei das Herz weh, wenn ich aktuell an die vielen Kinder denke, die gerade in Aleppo in Zelten hocken und frieren ohne warme Mahlzeiten oder Dach über dem Kopf.

Darüber hinaus vermisse ich es sehr meine Kinder einfach nur zu umarmen und ihnen einen Kuss auf die Wange zu geben. Das sind die "Kleinigkeiten", die, wenn man sie richtig schätzen lernt, man versteht, dass sie die Welt bedeuten. Daher bin ich vom Herzen Gott dankbar für jeden geschenkten Tag und Moment, den ich auf dieser Welt mit meinen Lieben verbringen kann.


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

Ganz banal aber freut mich dennoch.

Neuen RAM bekommen, eingebaut, XMP geladen(3600Mhz/cl18), direkt auf 3800Mhz gestellt und Infinityclockgedönsrat auf 1900Mhz.

Bootet, läuft und leuchtet.

Ohne weitere Anpassung will er nicht höher als 3.8Ghz und Cl 18. Aber ich freue mich halt so richtig auf das Wochenende wenn ich Zeit habe mich näher mit dem Ram zu beschäftigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ganz banal aber freut mich dennoch.
> 
> Neuen RAM bekommen, eingebaut, XMP geladen(3600Mhz/cl18), direkt auf 3800Mhz gestellt und Infinityclockgedönsrat auf 1900Mhz.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, du bist endlich am Ziel deiner langen "RAM-Reise" angekommen. War ja jetzt wirklich ein hin und her mit den optisch ansprechbaren RAM. Gerne auch ein Foto vom Innenleben


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bist endlich am Ziel deiner langen "RAM-Reise" angekommen. War ja jetzt wirklich ein hin und her mit den optisch ansprechbaren RAM. Gerne auch ein Foto vom Innenleben


Ob ich angekommen bin sehe ich am Wochenende....

Also ich bitte den unteren Bereich zu entschuldigen,  es liegen seit Monaten schwarze Plexiglasplatten im Keller um den unteren Bereich zu verkleiden.

In die Verkleidung soll dann das Display eingelassen werden. Wird aber erst gemacht wenn ich den komischen Kühler der CPU gegen einen Heatkiller austausche. Also eine ewige Baustelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ob ich angekommen bin sehe ich am Wochenende....
> 
> Also ich bitte den unteren Bereich zu entschuldigen,  es liegen seit Monaten schwarze Plexiglasplatten im Keller um den unteren Bereich zu verkleiden.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sehr nice, gefällt mir sehr. Bin aber auch so ein RGB-Verstrahltes Opfer. Bei mir läuft nachts hier Disko, wenn ich alles anmache.


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

Ich bin gar kein so großer RGB-Fan.

Ein bis zwei Farben finde ich schön als Beleuchtung das reicht mir dann schon. Der momentane Farbton ist halt ein Wunsch meiner Frau, anders hätte ich das Gehäuse nicht bekommen.

The Tower900 ist nicht grade dezent, MoRa und Aquaduct brauchen ebenfalls Platz. Da ich das ganze in der Wohnzimmer Ecke habe waren Kompromisse nötig. Also wurde alles farblich an die Wohnzimmerfarben angepasst. "Brombeere&Schwarz"

Wie oben schon erwähnt wird das ganze bald auch wieder zerlegt und umgebaut. Ich brauch halt nur ein langes Wochenende Zeit dann geht es los.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich bin gar kein so großer RGB-Fan.
> 
> Ein bis zwei Farben finde ich schön als Beleuchtung das reicht mir dann schon. Der momentane Farbton ist halt ein Wunsch meiner Frau, anders hätte ich das Gehäuse nicht bekommen.
> 
> ...


Dafür, dass du so ein Monster im Wohnzimmer parken darfst, finde ich den Kompromiss eigentlich recht in Ordnung. Ich meine, sie ist ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht immer dabei, wenn du am Rechner bist und die Farbe lässt sich ja mal eben ruckzuck ändern.


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

Jo dafür hatte ich die Rache des kleinen Ehemannes.

Sie wollte Brombeerwände dafür durfte ich die Möbel aussuchen.

Schwarzer Klavierlack, SIE muss staubwischen!


----------



## Eyren (25. Januar 2022)

Es lebt!

Hab heute den Rechner vom Kumpel zusammen gebaut. Also der wo ich ewig drüber geredet habe aus meinen alt Teilen.

Einfach schön wie er sich gefreut hat. Da musste ich fast weinen. Riesenschritt für jemanden der VM's nutzt von 6700k auf 3900x.

Glaub der pennt heute nicht und bastelt die ganze Nacht an seinen Dingern da rum.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2022)

Mein Anliegen hat nichts mit PCs zu tun, aber ich freue mich sehr, dass es unserem Buddy (einer der zwei Hunde) besser geht. Unserem Buddy ging es vergangenen Dienstag nicht gut und da es am Donnerstag nicht viel besser war, waren wir beim Tierarzt. Er hat ständig erbrochen und schien was am Magendarm zu haben.

Zum Abend hin mussten wir noch zur Notaufnahme in die Tierklinik, denn der Darm sah per Röntgenbild nicht gut aus und war sehr angeschwollen. Wir standen dann vor der Wahl... 1.  zunächst mit einer Therapie zu versuchen, 2. Konstransmittel Untersuchung. 3. Operation um zu sehen was los ist.

Ich entschied mich zunächst für die Nummer 1, also der Therapie.
Zumindest konnten wir ausschließen, dass er ein Fremdkörper verschluckt hatte, daher konnte es nur ein grippaler Infekt sein oder er halt was nicht gut verdaut.

Am nächsten Tag hat er zwar viel geschlafen, hat aber nicht mehr erbrochen. Aber dazu hat er auch was gespritzt bekommen. Dann riefen wir unseren Tierarzt an, um uns zu beraten, denn wir wollten schon diese Kontrastmittel Untersuchung machen lassen. Er riet uns noch zu warten und am Samstag nochmals zu ihm zu gehen.

Nachmittags ging es ihm dann besser und er lief sogar eine längere Zeit spazieren. Denn das war die letzten Tage auch nicht mehr möglich, weil es ihm nicht gut ging. Zum Abend hin hatte er wieder Stuhlgang, denn er war ja verstopft und die Befürchtung und Diagnose war ein Darm, der nicht mehr förderte, weil ein Darmverschluss vorlag.

Das war schon ein gutes Zeichen.

Später hat er uns aber alle sehr erschrocken, als er irgendwie ein Anfall bekam. Meine Tochter meinte, es hätte wie ein Epileptischer Anfall ausgesehen. Ich befand mich zu der Zeit auf der Terrasse und konnte es selbst nicht sehen. Aber als ich rein eilte, lag er auf dem Boden fast bewegungslos und ich redete beruhigend auf ihn ein und legte ihn auf eine Wärmedecke (Elektrisch), denn ich ging auch von einem Krampfanfall aus, der ggf. mit Schmerzen aus dem Darmbereich kommen könnte. Ein paar Minuten später ging es ihm dann wieder besser und er lief zum Trinknapf, trank und kam dann wieder auf die Wärmedecke zurück.

Er lächelte uns alle an und ihm ging es eindeutig besser. Der zweite Hund, denn wir noch haben, stand ja zuvor neben ihm, weil er ihn helfen wolle. Anscheint hat er sich auch so sehr erschrocken, dass er danach Erbrechen musste. Aber ihm geht es so weit sehr gut und es war wohl nur die Aufregung oder der Schreck. Uns ging es ja auch nicht viel anderes. 

Am nächsten Tag (Samstag) waren wir wieder beim Tierarzt und Buddy geht es mittlerweile wieder viel besser und er hat auch regelmäßig Stuhlgang. Die Verstopfung scheint daher nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein. Der Arzt hat aber wegen dieses Anfalles was er hatte, Blut abgenommen und das Ergebnis wird er uns heute Abend noch telefonisch mitteilen.

Ich freue mich deshalb, dass es ihm viel besser geht und es am Ende ohne OP gut ausgegangen ist.
Habe jetzt aber für beide Hunde eine OP-Versicherung abgeschlossen. In so einem Fall schaut man nicht aufs Geld, denn wir lieben unsere zwei Hunde, aber mit solch einer Versicherung ist man finanziell etwas besser abgesichert.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Ich habe es endlich nach ca 30 Jahren geschafft mir meine Kontonummer zu merken.

(Wobei, ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher bin, ob ich vor 20 Jahren oder so eine andere hatte )


----------



## Anthropos (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe es endlich nach ca 30 Jahren geschafft mir meine Kontonummer zu merken.


Und du bist sicher, dass das morgen auch noch so ist?


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher, dass das morgen auch noch so ist?


Dann habe ich sie wieder vergessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

Raumbuchung hat geklappt. Heftig schwer geworden, unter den jetzigen Bedingungen Räumlichkeiten zu bezahlbaren Preisen aufzutreiben. Locations wo normalerweise 50 - 60 Leute reinpassen, sind momentan für maximal 20 Personen zugelassen. Man zahlt aber natürlich trotzdem den vollen Preis


----------



## Eyren (3. Februar 2022)

Der erste Teil meines Arbeitsmarathons geschafft.

-Mi 04:30Uhr aufstehen.
-Mi 07:00Uhr bis 12:00Uhr Umschaltung UV bei der BW.
-Mi 14:00Uhr bis 17:30Uhr schlafen.
-Mi 20:00Uhr bis 01:00Uhr Patchkabel tauschen Rechenzentrum.

Jetzt ein Glas Whisky vor dem einschlafen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann geht es wieder los. 

-Do 06:30Uhr aufstehen.
-Do 08:00Uhr bis 16:00Uhr Datendosen suchen/reparieren/messen.
-Do 17:00Uhr bis 20:00Uhr schlafen.
-Do 21:00Uhr bis Fr 04:00Uhr Patchkabel tauschen Rechenzentrum.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Arbeitsschutzgesetze sonst würden die Arbeitgeber uns noch ausnutzen!

Aber ja mir macht es Spaß sonst würd ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Februar 2022)

@Eyren 
"sad" Smiley nicht missverstehen, aber die Arbeitszeiten find ich krass!!! Zum Glück macht's dir Spaß insgesamt, aber über Jahre hält man das doch nicht durch!?


----------



## Eyren (3. Februar 2022)

Es ist ja kein Dauerzustand. 

Das ist jetzt einmalig weil 3 Kunden sich überschneiden. Ist blöde gelaufen oder halt blond gejoggt. 

Ich mag es halt und sehe es als herausforderung.  Naja und zu dem Geld sag ich dann auch nicht nein


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2022)

Die KFW hat bestätigt mir die Wallbox tatsächlich zu bezahlen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Mit dem Amazon Fire TV Stick ist das navigieren und streamen deutlich schneller als über TV App.
Eigentlich haben wir uns den nur für Disney+ geholt. Aber wir gucken jetzt auch Prime darüber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem Amazon Fire TV Stick ist das navigieren und streamen deutlich schneller als über TV App.
> Eigentlich haben wir uns den nur für Disney+ geholt. Aber wir gucken jetzt auch Prime darüber.


Interessant! Gibt es Angaben, ob die Streaming-Qualität anders/besser ist? Oder gibt es da einen Standard?


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Interessant! Gibt es Angaben, ob die Streaming-Qualität anders/besser ist? Oder gibt es da einen Standard?


Das weiß ich nicht. Die Geschwindigkeit ist zumindest gefühlt deutlich schneller.
Die Bildquali sieht aber auch gut aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2022)

Die FFP2-Masken, die ich letztens ohne groß hinzugucken gekauft habe, haben ein superbequemes Nasenpolster aus Schaumstoff. 

Wahnsinn, über was man sich so freuen kann in diesen irren Zeiten...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte ein mal ein Paar mit Polster und die waren schrecklich weil der Kleber um das Polster zu befestigen ausgegast hat.
@Topic: Gestern Mittag war nach ca. 30 Stunden Ausfall das Kabel-Internet wieder da.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein mal ein Paar mit Polster und die waren schrecklich weil der Kleber um das Polster zu befestigen ausgegast hat.


Wenn man leicht high davon wird, wäre es doch ein netter Bonus gewesen^^


----------



## Eyren (9. Februar 2022)

Eine funktionierende Uhr zu haben.

Da ich im Frühling/Sommer wieder exzessiv Radeln möchte, hatte ich mir ein Uhrupgrade gegönnt. Wichtig war mir das ich auch ohne Handy gewisse möglichkeiten habe:

-Navigation/GPS
-Telefonie
-Interne Speicher

So wurde es dann für mich die Galaxy Watch 4 classic als LTE Variante. Bot sich für mich an da ich sowieso Handy(S20) und BT Kopfhörer(Buds+) von Samsung nutze.

Soweit so gut die Uhr kam und passend dazu eine Simkarte.

Halt stop eine Simkarte? Ich hab erstmal blöde gesucht wo die Uhr auf geht oder ein Schubfach ist. Ist natürlich Blödsinn die Uhr hat eine esim.

Also hab ich mich erstmal aufgeregt warum mein Anbieter mir ein _*KOMBIPAKET*_ anbietet mit Uhr+vergünstigten Vertrag und mir dann keine passende esim für die Uhr schickt sondern Plastik.

Also ab ins Internetz ich bin ja modern unterwegs und nachschauen:

"Lieber Kunde, der Tausch Ihrer Simkarte/Multisim ist für Sie kostenlos."

Also drauflos geklickt, den Anweisungen gefolgt und siehe da:

-einmalige Anschlussgebühr 39,99€

Direkt beim Anbieter angerufen. Leider hatte der Mitarbeiter einen starken Akzent aber man versucht es ja trotzdem. Freundlich aber bestimmt erklärt das ich nicht verstehe warum man etwas im Kombipaket verkauft das ganze aber nicht Kompatibel ist. Daraufhin wurde mir zugesagt man schicke mir einen Code mit dem der Anschlusspreis entfällt. Das ginge aber nur per Post.

6 Tage später bekam ich einen Brief......

Lieber Kunde, hiermit senden wir Ihnen Ihre persönliche Kundenkennzahl.

Wollt ihr mich verars.... ? Die Kundenkennzahl habe ich selber vor 4 Jahren als ich bei euch angefangen habe hinterlegt die braucht ihr mir nicht noch einmal senden!

Also wieder angerufen. Wieder schlechtes Deutsch.  Wieder diskutiert. Diesmal wurde ich dann aber zu einem Mitarbeiter für Verträge durch gestellt.

Wunderbar der Mann sprach meine Sprache! Mein Problem erklärt und noch während des Telefonats bekam ich eine Email mit der passenden esim.

Da mein Vertrag bald ausläuft noch kurz eine Verlängerung mit 10€ Rabatt angeboten bekommen und nun ist der Abend gerettet. Die Uhr telefoniert ohne Handy und 19,99€ statt 29,99€ nehm ich gerne mit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Februar 2022)

Wochenende! 
Oder wie Dr. Dre es so schön zu sagen pflegte: "Thank God it's Friday!" 

Kinder sind bei Großmama bis Sonntag aus'm Haus, Snacks sind auf Lager,  und mit Dying Light 2 ist seit längerem wieder ein Videospiel auf der Platte, auf welches ich mich, trotz aller Ecken und Kanten, endlich wieder freue, es weiterzuspielen.
Die kleinen Dinge machen das Leben schön


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Februar 2022)

Vorhin ruft meine Partnerin an, ihr ist beruflich etwas dazwischen gekommen, ob wir - Schock, schwere Not! - den schon gebuchten Urlaub um ne Woche verschieben können. Panik! 

Aber dann: Personalabteilung sagt "Kein Ding, Brudi!", Umbuchungsgebühren  für die Flüge: 38 Cent; und die Unterkunft bietet ab den neuen Urlaubsdaten den Spät-Check-in sogar kostenlos an. 

Heute bin ich wohl n Glücksschweinchen!


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Februar 2022)

I can respect that. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> I can respect that.


but why? 

Ich mein, klar, jeder hat schon mal diesen Impuls verspürt, aber ihn in die Tat umsetzen?  

Morgen übrigens exklusiv auf PCGH.de:

"Betrunkener Mod pöbelt User an! Ist es zu spät für Reue?"


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> but why?
> 
> Ich mein, klar, jeder hat schon mal diesen Impuls verspürt, aber ihn in die Tat umsetzen?



Ich würde mein Mindset dahingehend als Waldorf-and-Statler-Hedonismus bezeichnen 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Morgen übrigens exklusiv auf PCGH.de:
> 
> "Betrunkener Mod pöbelt User an! Ist es zu spät für Reue?"



"Community unter Schock! Damit hätte niemand gerechnet! 

User HenneH. berichtet: "chill_e. war immer ganz normal, hat freundlich gegrüßt, wenn man sich beim Spam rausbringen getroffen hat und war auch immer beim Community-Fest in der Rumpelkammer mit dabei. Dass er zu soetwas fähig ist, damit hätte hier niemand gerechnet..."


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Wenn man ausversehen 2 Games (+ Browser) gleichzeitig laufen hat und das System nur müde darüber lächelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die doppelte Soundkulisse könnte Einen aber stutzig machen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2022)

Hauptsache der Browser verbraucht dabei am meisten RAM


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Das kommt von meiner geballten Aktivität bei PCGH-X


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2022)

Gerade gepackt, morgen geht es nochmal für ein langes Wochenende in die Berge


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Langes Wochenende in den Bergen?

Klingt nach _feuchtfröhlicher_ Athmosphäre


----------



## Eyren (24. Februar 2022)

Kölsche Musik.

Ich sage zwar immer das ich aus Köln ausgewandert bin weil die alle bekloppt sind und die Stadt hässlich.....

Aber jetzt zu Karneval schallert mir überall Kölsche Musik entgegen,  da wird mein Herz weich.

Metal, Gothic, Punkrock das ist meine Musik aber wenn ich Kölsch höre werd ich sentimental und könnte weinen das die jungen Leute keine Mundart mehr lernen.

Umso mehr freu ich mich über die Musik.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kölsche Musik.


Komme ich als Kölner überhaupt nicht drauf klar. Wenn ich kölsche Musik höre, kommt mir nur der Geruch von Pisse der Kölner Straßen zu Karneval die Nase hoch


----------



## Eyren (24. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Komme ich als Kölner überhaupt nicht drauf klar. Wenn ich kölsche Musik höre, kommt mir nur der Geruch von Pisse der Kölner Straßen zu Karneval die Nase hoch


Ja irgendwie schon, hat ja seine Gründe warum ich aus Köln raus bin.

Aber trotzdem liebe ich die Sprache und das Gefühl was ich damit aus meiner Kindheit und Jugend damit verbinde.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Komme ich als Kölner überhaupt nicht drauf klar. Wenn ich kölsche Musik höre, kommt mir nur der Geruch von Pisse der Kölner Straßen zu Karneval die Nase hoch


Was kölle Musik angeht fallen mir BAP und Bläck Fööss ein.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2022)

Das Android 11 Update für mein ach so schlecht supportetes Telefon ist doch da.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was kölle Musik angeht fallen mir BAP und Bläck Fööss ein.


Hör auf! Bin traumatisiert von all diesen Bands...
 Mein alter Musiklehrer war durch und durch en kölsche Jung und ließ uns diese Lieder im Unterricht lernen und singen "Mer loooße de Dom in Kööööölle, denn dort jehört er hin!"
🤢🤮


----------



## elieli2000 (1. März 2022)

Ich bin gerade mega dankbar (zählt auch als Freude, oder) über mein Zuhause, meine Gesundheit und dass ich hier im Forum frei meine Meinung schreiben darf. Alles nicht selbstverständlich, wie mir immer wieder bewusst wird…


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was kölle Musik angeht fallen mir BAP und Bläck Fööss ein.


Die beiden in einem Satz ist schon ein Sakrileg.
BAP ist anständiger Deutsch-Rock mit Message der "zufällig" in Mundart gesungen ist. 
Bläck Fööss Karnevalsmusik. 
Außer der Mundart haben die nichts gemein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2022)

Heute die "Mit-dem-Rad-zur-Arbeit"-Saison eingeläutet. Ist zwar mittlerweile nur noch eine lächerlich kurze Strecke (2km im Gegensatz zu 10km pro Weg an meinem vorherigen Einsatzort), aber macht trotzdem einfach Spaß. Selbst wenn ich jetzt fast genau so lang fahre wie ich brauche, um mein Fahrrad sicher anzuschließen etc.


----------



## Eyren (2. März 2022)

Das mit dem Rad wäre bei mir eher ein Punkt für die Meckerecke.

Letztes Jahr hatte noch mein Kollege den Firmenwagen. Also bin ich brav morgens die 20km mit dem Rad zu ihm oder wir haben uns in der Mitte getroffen.


Jetzt steht der blöde Wagen bei mir und nein für 75m hole ich kein Fahrrad aus dem Keller


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2022)

Keine Ahnung oban sich darüber freuen soll, aber die Temperaturprobleme des Arbeitslaptops scheinen sich minimieren zu lassen wenn ich ihn verkehrt herum auf den Tisch lege


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung oban sich darüber freuen soll, aber die Temperaturprobleme des Arbeitslaptops scheinen sich minimieren zu lassen wenn ich ihn verkehrt herum auf den Tisch lege


Da ist die Fehleranalyse ja schnell erledigt. 
Wie wärs mit zusätzlichen Gummifüßchen, damit er mehr Luft bekommt wenn er richtig herum liegt?


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2022)

Die würden wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Transport ab fallen.
Ich frag mich eher warum die vorhandenen Gummilippen so niedrig sind bzw. es keine seitliche Entlüftung gibt. Glatter Holztisch ist ja nun wirklich kein worst case Szenario.


----------



## chill_eule (10. März 2022)

Stromausfall auf der Arbeit, anscheinend früher Feierabend.
Jedenfalls bin ich erstmal Zuhause und hier nur 200m weiter ist der Strom da


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2022)

Das gute Wetter der letzten Tage hat meine durchschnittliche Laune unglaublich verbessert. Die gefühlten zwei Dutzend "Baustellen", die noch angegangen werden müssen, erscheinen gleich viel schaffbarer


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

Da steige ich mit ein.

Gott was habe ich die Sonne vermisst. Versteht mich nicht falsch es darf bitte nicht warm werden aber Sonne macht einfach albern und das ist gut so.


----------



## Eyren (12. März 2022)

Ich freue mich vorab auf morgen.

Erst in Ruhe mit meiner geliebten Frau frühstücken,  dann geht's zum Kraftsport.

Danach fahre ich gemütlich mit der Bahn Richtung Königswinter und werde den Drachenfels hochwandern. Danach geht es dann am Rhein Richtung Bonn. Ab dort mit der Bahn zurück in die Heimat. Momentan traue ich mir 30km Wandern+Berg mit vorherigen 2 Std. Kraftsport einfach nicht zu.
Da lasse ich es langsam angehen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

Drachenfels am Sonntag sind doch eher Menschenmengen wie beim Karneval. Da würde ich eher auf eine weniger bekannte Strecke (was quasi jede in Deutschland ist) ausweichen.
Aber wenn man das mag  

@topic: 
Weiterhin gesund trotz unfreiwilliger Teilnahme an nem "Superspreader" Event letzten Samstag.


----------



## Eyren (12. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Drachenfels am Sonntag sind doch eher Menschenmengen wie beim Karneval. Da würde ich eher auf eine weniger bekannte Strecke (was quasi jede in Deutschland ist) ausweichen.
> Aber wenn man das mag
> 
> @topic:
> Weiterhin gesund trotz unfreiwilliger Teilnahme an nem "Superspreader" Event letzten Samstag.


Was soll ich sagen, ich liebe das Hügelchen einfach.

Ich werde auch noch diverse Traumpfade sowie freiheraus Wandern. Aber für meinen persönlichen Start dieses Wochenende reicht mir Hügel hoch und am Rhein entlang gen Heimat. Vorteil dabei ist ich kann frei entscheiden wie weit ich möchte da parallel dazu die Bahn verläuft. Ob jetzt 15km nach Bonn oder 30km nach Wesseling ich bin flexibel.

Aber ja insbesondere da die Sonne so langsam zum Vorschein kommt wird wohl einiges los sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

Bestes Wetter! Ich glaube, ich schwinge mich gleich auf's Rad und fahre zum Friedhof (für mich tatsächlich ein eher positiver Ort, weil - ironischerweise - einfach voller Leben. Gerade die sehr parkähnlich und malerisch angelegten Friedhöfe hier in Bremen). Dann kann ich auch gleich mal gucken, was die *hust* höchstkompetente Friedshofsgärtnerei wohl wieder mit dem Grab von Omma und Oppa angestellt hat


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

Es ist so warm dass ich im T-Shirt auf dem Balkon liege.
Währenddessen scheint irgend ein Nachbarskind Seifenblasen zu machen von denen sich bisweilen eine in den 3. Stock verirrt  .


----------



## Eyren (13. März 2022)

Eigentlich ärgerlich aber weil es so Spaß macht trotzdem schön.

Erste Pause früher als geplant 12.3km in 2std. und jetzt schon ein Päusschen.

Geplant war sie bei Kilometer 15 aber egal endlich wieder Bewegung an der frischen Luft!


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Fazit von meinem kleinen Marsch:

-3std 47min gelaufen
-19,8 km
-1 Pause von 15min bei Kilometer 12
-eine Blase rechter Fuß
-total Happy

Die Trinkblase ist einfach top. Aber ich werde das Schuhwerk wechseln müssen. Bin jetzt ganz Oldschool Bundeswehrsoldat mit Stiefeln marschiert. Das macht es unnötig schwer, werde die Tage mal in den Fachhandel und mir passende Schuhe+Einlage kaufen.

Problem ist hierbei wirklich nicht einmal Blasenbildung sondern das Gewicht und die Beweglichkeit des Fußes.  Die letzten Kilometer hab ich mich gequält weil die Füße steif wurden.

Aufjedenfall hat es mega Spaß gemacht sich mal wieder selbst etwas abzuverlangen. Auch wenn ich nicht bis zum Drachenfels gekommen bin, dafür fehlten mir 14km.

Nächstes Wochenende werd ich das ganze andersrum aufziehen.

Mit der Bahn zum Drachenfels und dann 1x hoch 1x runter und dann am Rhein bis Bonn. Sind laut Maps "nur" 14km aber wenigstens noch ein paar Höhenmeter dabei.


----------



## taks (14. März 2022)

Solange du nicht auf einer Alpinen Route unterwegs bist sind Stiefel/Wanderschuhe schon ein bisschen Overkill 
Ich nehme eigentlich auch für höhere Berge meine Asics Laufschuhe. Es wird nur ein bisschen mühsam wenn man leicht klettern muss wegen der weichen Sohle oder wenns nass ist. Sonst wären leichte, halbhohe Trekkingschuhe zu empfehlen da sie doch eine stabilere Sohle haben aber leichter sind als Wanderschuhe.


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Joa irgendwie sowas steht bei mir auf dem Plan.

Meine mittlerweile 16 Jahre alten BW Stiefel waren definitiv die falsche Wahl.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2022)

Intel baut Mega-Chipfabrik in Magdeburg - n-tv.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

/edit: Falscher Fred


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2022)

Morgen ist endlich Freitag!


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2022)

Da bestelle ich mach längerer Zeit mal wieder was bei Amazon und es stellt sich heraus dass ich noch 2€ mehr Guthaben aus einer Erstattung habe als die Bestellung überhaupt kostet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2022)

Die neue RX 6600 XT läuft, ist flüsterleise (die billige - aber schicke - XFX SWFT210), in diversen Spielen die Grafiksettings deutlich hochgeschraubt und trotzdem spürbar bessere FPS.

Und meine bessere Hälfte kann dann mit meiner alten GTX 1060 wahrscheinlich bei TESO alle Regler ganz rechts drehen


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die neue RX 6600 XT läuft, ist flüsterleise (die billige - aber schicke - XFX SWFT210), in diversen Spielen die Grafiksettings deutlich hochgeschraubt und trotzdem spürbar bessere FPS.


Die Karte will ich mir auch noch dieses Jahr holen. Aber wahrscheinlich wieder eine Sapphire.
Meine RX 580 ist auch von Sapphire. Die Nitro.


----------



## Ej2VTi (31. März 2022)

Morgen Urlaub und Angebot für die neue PV-Anlage ist erfreulicherweise positiv ausgefallen. Freut mich tatsächlich


----------



## Anthropos (1. April 2022)

Endlich Wochenende!


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2022)

FC Bayern scheidet dramatisch aus der Champions League aus - n-tv.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2022)

rBAR aktiviert, GPU undervolted. Jetzt noch schauen, ob ich das Win11-Upgrade hinkriege (einfach interessehalber).


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Schönes Wetter zu Ostern. Das freut mich.
Morgen wird gegrillt.  
Aber hätten wir so oder so gemacht.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2022)

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Meine USB-Verbindung vom Aquaduct zum PC funktioniert wieder. 

Beim Umbau meines Computers fiel die Verbindung, vermutlich aufgrund von Wasserschaden, aus.
Heute morgen stellte ich fest das sich das Aquaduct resettet hat. Meine voreingestellten Anzeigen waren durch den Standard ersetzt.

Da dachte ich mir mach mal den USB wieder dran.

Und siehe da es läuft wieder!

Die Aquasuite ist einfach so ein wunderbares QoL Tool das es mich wirklich happy macht meine Einstellungen über eine sauber geführte Benutzeroberfläche zu machen, statt den tausend Klicks an den Aquaducttastern.

Von den Anzeigemöglichkeiten via Aquasuite brauchen wir gar nicht sprechen.

Ich glaube es gibt keine Software die intuitiver, informativer und verständlicher aufgebaut ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. April 2022)

Freedoooooom! *William Wallace intensifies*

Dann mal das gute Wetter nutzen und an die Weser chillen...


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2022)

Das Finanzamt ist auf den Cent mit meiner Einkommensteuererklärung einverstanden und will mir den Gegenwert einer RX6800 zurück zahlen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Finanzamt ist auf den Cent mit meiner Einkommensteuererklärung einverstanden und will mir den Gegenwert einer RX6800 zurück zahlen.


Hatte letztens mit meiner Sachbearbeiterin telefoniert und sie gefragt, ob ich als Schulsozialarbeiter mein neues System (Siehe Sig) absetzen kann. Sie meinte, 50% davon seien absetzbar. Das ist sogar mehr als ich erwartet habe. Gebe bald ab, bin schon gespannt. Hoffentlich hat die mir keinen Bären aufgebunden😅


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2022)

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: Ich hab da keine GPU abgesetzt, aber mit dem was zurück kommt könnte man eine kaufen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: Ich hab da keine GPU abgesetzt, aber mit dem was zurück kommt könnte man eine kaufen.


Ja, ich weiß. Das hatte mich jetzt nur an meine oben angeführte Steuergeschichte direkt erinnert


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. April 2022)

Eine Freundin hat mich gerade daran erinnert, dass wir ja Karten für ein Konzert (Großstadtgeflüster) heute Abend haben. Vollkommen vergessen, quasi eine schöne Überraschung 😅


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte letztens mit meiner Sachbearbeiterin telefoniert und sie gefragt, ob ich als Schulsozialarbeiter mein neues System (Siehe Sig) absetzen kann. Sie meinte, 50% davon seien absetzbar. Das ist sogar mehr als ich erwartet habe. Gebe bald ab, bin schon gespannt. Hoffentlich hat die mir keinen Bären aufgebunden😅


Das geht nur wenn du damit auch Home-Office machst. 

Topic: Ich freue mich auch über das schöne Wetter und fahre mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn du damit auch Home-Office machst.


Genau, mache ich ja auch  
Ob ich bei der Arbeit im PCGHX Forum abhänge oder zuhause... ist doch dasselbe!


----------



## Eyren (27. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau, mache ich ja auch
> Ob ich bei der Arbeit im PCGHX Forum abhänge oder zuhause... ist doch dasselbe!


Naja du hast hier mehr oder weniger soziale Kontakte und lernen kann man hier auch also ja man könnte doch glatt sagen alle Kriterien erfüllt um das Forum als Arbeitsplatz zu deklarieren.

Jetzt musst du nurnoch über das Gehalt verhandeln.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519096229912883200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Super Frühlingswetter hier. 15-20 Grad und sonnig. Für mich perfekt. Nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt.
Fahre auch die ganzen letzten Tage mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.
Man kann dann auch super Bilder machen. Beim spazieren gehen. Macht echt Spaß.
Und Morgen Abend gehe ich mit Freunden essen. Wir sind 8 Personen und alle ehemalige Facebookadmins einer Ortsgruppe, welche aufgrund der hohen Mitgliederzahl und Arbeit die da hinter steckte, von der Adminseite her eingestellt wurde. Aber wir haben regelmäßig virtuell und jetzt auch wieder im RL Kontakt.
In einen deutschen Hotelrestaurant hier bei uns.


----------



## Eyren (1. Mai 2022)

Morgen nach 7 Tagen Abstinenz wieder zum Sport.

Hatte zwar mehr Bewegung als gewünscht dank zwei Wohnungen die parallel renoviert und umgezogen wurden. Aber der gezielte Kraftsport fehlt halt trotzdem. 

Ich hab zwar überall Schmerzen aber bin sowas von heiß auf ein gescheites Training das ist schon komisch.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Bei uns ist bis nächste Woche Freitag schönes Wetter.
Dann fahre ich wieder mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Ich freue mich auch darauf morgen nach einem Monat Abstinenz wieder zum Kickboxen zu gehen. Werde übermorgen dafür zwar Muskelkater vom feinsten haben, aber irgendwie stehe ich auf diesen Schmerz


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch darauf morgen nach einem Monat Abstinenz wieder zum Kickboxen zu gehen. Werde übermorgen dafür zwar Muskelkater vom feinsten haben, aber irgendwie stehe ich auf diesen Schmerz


Ich konnte mich für den Tag nicht überwinden zu gehen. Dafür heute aber und ja, Sport ist die beste Droge. Kam eben high vom Dopamin nach Hause und aß voller Appetit zum Abend.
Für die "kleinen Dinge" im Leben sollte man dankbar sein


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Heute gehe ich mit einen guten Freund in Dr. Strange 2. Und danach noch einen Döner essen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2022)

Meine Tastatur ist heute angekommen 



			https://de.sharkoon.com/product/20461#desc


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2022)

Nur noch eine Woche arbeiten, dann sind zwei Wochen Urlaub angesagt. Davon eine Woche Mittelmeerluft und eine Woche zuhause entspannen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Mai 2022)

Kann meinen Wagen heute aus der Werkstatt abholen ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

Das Wetter🥰


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

Heute habe ich einen alten Schulkameraden das erste mal seit 30 Jahren wieder gesehen und  beim Bäcker zum Kaffee trinken getroffen. Wir hatten uns viel zu erzählen und festgestellt uns kaum verändert zu haben.
Wir wollen das gerne mal wiederholen und auch Billard spielen gehen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Mein lokaler Croque Lieferant "Crocciz" ist einfach Bombenschnell.

Grad mal 15 Minuten bis das (Riesen-)Teil hier war


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Mai 2022)

Vor 2 Tagen eine fette Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, anscheinend muss ich irgendwas richtig gemacht haben


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Ich wurde heute das 4. mal mit Biontech geimpft und habe wie erwartet, keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.
Dann kann ich mich im Herbst bestimmt das 5. mal impfen lassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2022)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Vor 2 Tagen eine fette Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, anscheinend muss ich irgendwas richtig gemacht haben


Falls es dir wieder einfällt, kannst du mir gerne dein Geheimnis verraten


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Falls es dir wieder einfällt, kannst du mir gerne dein Geheimnis verraten



Arbeitgeber hassen diesen Trick! 

Als Tarifbeschäftigter gibt's für mich keine klassische Gehaltserhöhung, bin aber auch kürzlich "aufgelevelt" in die nächchste Erfahrungsstufe. Arbeite ich tatsächlich schon drei Jahre da? 😄


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Heute Nachmittag raus in die Natur und mit meiner Frau spazieren gehen.
Dabei ein paar Bilder knipsen.
Später Kaffee trinken bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

HW-Enthusiast heißt der Home-Server komplett aus Resten sieht auch mal so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> HW-Enthusiast heißt der Home-Server komplett aus Resten sieht auch mal so aus:


Was für ein Hypervisor wird genutzt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Als Tarifbeschäftigter gibt's für mich keine klassische Gehaltserhöhung, bin aber auch kürzlich "aufgelevelt" in die nächchste Erfahrungsstufe.


Bin auch Tarifbeschäftigter, aber kann man da nicht vielleicht gleich zwei Stufen direkt "aufleveln" aufgrund irgendwelcher besonderen Zusatzqualifikationen/Fortbildungen/Erpressungen/Bestechungen etc.? 🙃


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was für ein Hypervisor wird genutzt?


Virtual Box.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin auch Tarifbeschäftigter, aber kann man da nicht vielleicht gleich zwei Stufen direkt "aufleveln" aufgrund irgendwelcher besonderen Zusatzqualifikationen/Fortbildungen/Erpressungen/Bestechungen etc.? 🙃


Dem Arbeitgeber steht es grundsätzlich frei auch außertarifliche Zulagen anzubieten. Ich bekomme sowas zur Zeit (allerdings nur als Ausgleich zu den Zugehörigkeits-"Leveln" die ich beim Arbeitgeberwechsel verloren habe).


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Virtual Box.


Besser einen Typ 1 nutzen.


----------



## Zeke2000 (14. Mai 2022)

Meine Pizza ist mir eben fast runtergefallen. Aber eben nur fast


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

Endlich mal wieder bis zum Morgengrauen durchgetanzt. Yay, ich kann es noch


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2022)

Borré schießt die Eintracht auf den Thron der Europa League


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2022)

Heute Morgen 06:00 Uhr 22°C. Der Sommer fängt ja schonmal gut an ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Borré schießt die Eintracht auf den Thron der Europa League


Jep, Gratulation an Mainhattan!


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

ANBADEN!!!!!11111elf

Das erste Mal dieses Jahr im Gewässer. Genauer gesagt im schönen Rhein ein paar Bahnen gezogen. Temperaturen vom Wasser absolut fabelhaft und endlich wieder mit blauem Himmel im Wasser planschen wie es sich für ein Nilpferd wie mich gehört.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Das:









						Tarif-Einigung: Mehr Geld und freie Tage für Kita-Personal
					

In den Tarifverhandlungen für kommunale Kita-Erziehungskräfte und andere Beschäftigte in sozialen Berufen hat es eine Einigung gegeben.




					www.zdf.de
				




Ist zwar nicht die Welt, aber immerhin.


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2022)

Es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, hoffen wir das der Weg in Zukunft weiter gegangen wird.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Mai 2022)

Familie ist grad in den Urlaub abgedüst.
1 Tag Sturmfrei für Papa 

Sonntag fahr ich dann hinterher


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sonntag fahr ich dann hinterher


Wo geht´s denn hin?


----------



## chill_eule (20. Mai 2022)

Schloss Dankern - Urlaub beginnt hier im Emsland
					

Urlaub beginnt genau hier. Im Herzen des Emslandes liegt ein unvergleichliches Ferien- und Abenteuerparadies mit einem vielfältigen Erlebnis- und Urlaubsangebot.




					schloss-dankern.de
				




Das Haus hat Schwiegermutter von Freitag bis Freitag gebucht, aber ich muss heute noch arbeiten.
Morgen dann Packen etc. und deshalb fahr ich Sonntag.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

In Dankern waren wir mal damals mit der Schulklasse.
Viel Spaß und gute Erholung.


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Familie ist grad in den Urlaub abgedüst.
> 1 Tag Sturmfrei für Papa
> 
> Sonntag fahr ich dann hinterher


Hab auch Sturmfrei dieses Wochenende


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


130/180€ pauschal brutto? Auf 5 Jahre Laufzeit? Also wieder Reallohneinbußen verhandelt?


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2022)

Counter-Strike: Source
2,982 hrs on record

Bald die 3000 Stunden voll 

_edit:_
Map: de_dust
Times played: 20,956
Zwei, drei mal gespielt die Karte ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2022)

taks schrieb:


> Counter-Strike: Source
> 2,982 hrs on record
> 
> Bald die 3000 Stunden voll


Und ich dachte mit 460h in Cities Skylines hätte ich viele Spielstunden, bin weit von deinen entfernt


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2022)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte mit 460h in Cities Skylines hätte ich viele Spielstunden, bin weit von deinen entfernt


Ist aber auch über ~16 Jahre ^^


----------



## chill_eule (21. Mai 2022)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte mit 460h in Cities Skylines hätte ich viele Spielstunden, bin weit von deinen entfernt


Anfänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte mich bisher irgendwie nicht motivieren, die nur noch 11h bis zur 1000 _mal schnell_ zu machen.


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

Fast 2kg zugenommen!

Langsam geht es aufwärts Leute ich freue mich. Noch 8 kg würde ich gerne zunehmen dann hätte ich ein gutes Gewicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Anfänger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komm schon, mein Ziel sind 500, mach die 11 noch die nächsten Wochen und du kannst Stolz sein, doppelt soviel wie ich je schagffen werde, zu haben 


taks schrieb:


> Ist aber auch über ~16 Jahre ^^


Ok, das ist was anderes, so alt ist Cities Skylines nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Mai 2022)

C:S hab ich 2016 gekauft.
1000h in 6 Jahren sind doch nur 166h pro Jahr, umgerechnet 3-4 Stunden die Woche ^^

Obwohl ich meist 2-3 Wochen hardcore durchzocke und dann wieder lange Pause mache, so wie aktuell.
Irgendwie fehlt mir der Anreiz in Form neuen Inhalts.
Hab zwar etliche DLCs und auch noch ein paar auf der Wunschliste, aber irgendwie ist da keiner bei, wo ich sofort zuschlagen muss.
Zuletzt hatte ich den "Parklife" DLC 2020 gekauft, aber so richtig angefixt hat mich das nicht.
Auf der Wunschliste sind aktuell noch "Campus", "Sunset Harbor" und "Airports".

Am ehesten würde mich noch "Sunset Harbor" interessieren, aber die Rezensionen sind da nicht nur positiv 

Dazu kommt noch, dass C:S mit den ganzen DLCs und vor allem Mods auf meiner Kiste auch nicht so richtig geil läuft im lategame. 

Wenn Falls ich mir im Laufe des Jahres neue Hardware (CPU und GPU) gönne, dann werd ich sicherlich auch noch mal ein paar € in einen neuen DLC investieren und dann C:S mit der neuen HW austesten 

*notetoself*
- 1000h in C:S in 2022 vollmachen


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2022)

Der Bremer Sportverein hat mal wieder das Double geschafft: Meister der Bremen-Liga und Bremer Pokalsieger. Also wieder für den DFB-Pokal qualifiziert, tröööt! Mal schauen, ob es wieder so ein Hammer-Los wird wie letztes Jahr (gg. den FCB)....


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2022)

Es regnet seit gestern!  War auch dringend notwendig. Die Hitze war ja ekelhaft. 
Mir graut schon vor dem Sommer....


----------



## jonsnow12 (26. Mai 2022)

Endlich haben wir unser Haus renoviert, und heute kommt Mein neues Bett mit Taschenfederkernmatratze


----------



## Eyren (26. Mai 2022)

Ohne Worte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2022)

Der Solar-akku ist geladen und die zellen liefern wieder ausreichend strom für den hauptrechner... Endlich wieder vernünftiger sound über die boxen! Hatte hier gerade "schubsetanz" von feuerschwanz laufen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2022)

Der Bremer Sportverein von 1906 ist wieder im Rennen um den Aufstieg in die vierte Liga. Sonntag ein Sieg oder  ein Unentschieden und etwas Glück im heimischen Panzenberg-Stadion, und die Sache ist unter Dach und Fach. Dementsprechend heißt es am Sonntag für mich wieder: Hauptsache Blau - Punkrock, Bier und BSV! 😁

(Gott sei Schrank ist Pfingsten)


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Bremer Sportverein von 1906 ist wieder im Rennen um den Aufstieg in die vierte Liga. Sonntag ein Sieg oder  ein Unentschieden und etwas Glück im heimischen Panzenberg-Stadion, und die Sache ist unter Dach und Fach. Dementsprechend heißt es am Sonntag für mich wieder: Hauptsache Blau - Punkrock, Bier und BSV! 😁
> 
> (Gott sei Schrank ist Pfingsten)


Ihr habt doch Werder?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch Werder?



Was interessiert mich Profi-Fussball?


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Endlich ist die Haarewaschen-Pflicht wegen Corona beim Friseur  vorbei.
Dadurch hatte ich nämlich immer deutlich mehr bezahlt. 
Vorher immer 17 Euro und mit Haare waschen 26 Euro.
Ich war schon kurz davor mir einen anderen Friseur zu suchen.
Aber hatte eben mit der Chefin gesprochen. Ich kann mir wieder selber die Haare zu Hause waschen (hatte ich eh immer gemacht kurz vorher) und bezahle dann 18 Euro.  Leichte Preiseerhöhung. Das ist auch ok.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Montag ist ein Feiertag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Haarewaschen-Pflicht wegen Corona beim Friseur  vorbei.
> Dadurch hatte ich nämlich immer deutlich mehr bezahlt.
> Vorher immer 17 Euro und mit Haare waschen 26 Euro.
> Ich war schon kurz davor mir einen anderen Friseur zu suchen.
> Aber hatte eben mit der Chefin gesprochen. Ich kann mir wieder selber die Haare zu Hause waschen (hatte ich eh immer gemacht kurz vorher) und bezahle dann 18 Euro.  Leichte Preiseerhöhung. Das ist auch ok.


W00t? Haarwaschpflicht wegen Corona? Das ging ja voll an mir vorbei.

Gut ich war dank Haarausfall seit 20 Jahren bei keinem Friseur aber das ist ja echt mal nen Dingen.

Wobei ich genug Menschen auf der Straße sehe da wäre so eine Waschpflicht auch ohne Corona sinnvoll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2022)

Corona hat mMn auch paar gute neue Verhaltensregeln mitgebracht, die vorher hart sanktioniert wurden. Wie zbsp nicht mehr die Hände zu schütteln. Wenn ich mir mal so den Zustand in öffentlichen Toiletten anschaue, bin ich sehr froh darüber, nicht mehr jedem Hinz und Kunz meine Hand reichen zu müssen...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bin schon seit 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr erkältet gewesen. Ich denke das hat stark mit den AHA-Regeln zu tun welche ich mehr oder weniger unbewußt noch einhalte.
Nur die Hände trocknen durch das viele Hände waschen und desinfizieren immer aus. Muß die deswegen öfter eincremen. Aber reiche allgemein auch deutlich weniger Menschen die Hand.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2022)

Geht mir genauso aber ich desinfiziere seit langem nicht mehr die Hände. Das hatte ich nur in dieser ersten Panik Phase, als die Städte wie bei einer Zombie Apokalypse tot wirkten und alle dachten, dass wir alle bald sterben werden.
Soll zudem auch nicht so gesund sein ständig Hände zu desinfizieren. Hände häufiger waschen mit einer guten und rückfettenden Seife belastet nicht so sehr die Haut und reicht vollkommen aus, um Krankheitserreger zu töten, sagen manche Experten.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2022)

Magdeburgs Handballer krönen sich zum Meister - n-tv.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2022)

Endlich! Im sechsten Anlauf binnen der letzten acht Jahre hat der Bremer Sportverein von 1906 tatsächlich den Aufstieg in die Regionalliga Nord geschafft! Hochverdient für unseren kleinen Traditionsverein! Glückwunsch an das gesamte Team und vor allem auch an den Platzwart. Denn der zieht einfach die geilsten Lines! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Endlich! Im sechsten Anlauf binnen der letzten acht Jahre hat der Bremer Sportverein von 1906 tatsächlich den Aufstieg in die Regionalliga Nord geschafft! Hochverdient für unseren kleinen Traditionsverein! Glückwunsch an das gesamte Team und vor allem auch an den Platzwart. Denn der zieht einfach die geilsten Lines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratulation und super Vereinswappen! Ist das immer so oder nur ne temporäre Aktion?


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gratulation und super Vereinswappen! Ist das immer so oder nur ne temporäre Aktion?


Das "Love Football - Hate Racism" ist nicht teil des offiziellen Vereinswappens, ist aber auf verschiedenen Merchandise-Artikeln so zu finden. Der Verein, vor allem aber die (für Oberliga-Verhältnisse ungewöhnlich gut organisierte) Fanszene sind da auch sehr deutlich - und zur Not: handfest - in ihren Werten. Einer der Gründe, warum ich vor ein paar Jahren zu diesem Verein gefunden habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juni 2022)

Eigentlich eine totale Banalität, aber irgendwie hat mir das heute auf der Arbeit echt Freude bereitet:

Ein Anfang 20-Jähriger Geflüchteter aus der Ukraine (eigentlich Nigerianer, war aber zum Studium dort) kam zu mir ins Büro und hat gefragt, ob es hier eine Bücherei gäbe, in der er sich in Ruhe hinsetzen und lesen kann. Habe ihm dann den Weg zu unserer (tatsächlich sehr schönen) Stadtbibliothek beschrieben und er hat sich sehr gefreut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine totale Banalität, aber irgendwie hat mir das heute auf der Arbeit echt Freude bereitet:
> 
> Ein Anfang 20-Jähriger Geflüchteter aus der Ukraine (eigentlich Nigerianer, war aber zum Studium dort) kam zu mir ins Büro und hat gefragt, ob es hier eine Bücherei gäbe, in der er sich in Ruhe hinsetzen und lesen kann. Habe ihm dann den Weg zu unserer (tatsächlich sehr schönen) Stadtbibliothek beschrieben und er hat sich sehr gefreut.


Büchereien sind tatsächlich noch einer der wenigen Zufluchtsorte vor dem ganzen täglichen Wahnsinn


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2022)

Ist doch schön wenn man mit so einfachen Dingen jemanden eine Freude bereiten kann.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2022)

Zwei Dinge:
1.) Morgen ist Freitag 

2.) Das hier. (Weiß einer wo man das kaufen kann?)  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge:
> 1.) Morgen ist Freitag
> 
> 2.) Das hier. (Weiß einer wo man das kaufen kann?)
> ...


Banana for scale ist obligatorisch 
Kann das sein, dass wir beide zwei, der wenigen 9Gagger hier im Forum sind?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Banana for scale ist obligatorisch
> Kann das sein, dass wir beide zwei, der wenigen 9Gagger hier im Forum sind?


Ne, ich verschwende leider auch zu viel Zeit auf der Seite. Meine Partnerin auch, der hab ich mal ein T-Shirt mit dem Meme da oben geschenkt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juni 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ne, ich verschwende leider auch zu viel Zeit auf der Seite. Meine Partnerin auch, der hab ich mal ein T-Shirt mit dem Meme da oben geschenkt.


Okay, witzigerweise immer die User, mit denen man eh schon gut räsoniert 

Ja, ich heute aber bei weitem nicht mehr wie früher. Hab die Seite ja schon vor ca. 11 Jahren durch meinen Cousin kennengelernt und damals Nacht für Nacht Tränen gelacht. Leider ist mir die Seite heute irgendwie zu politisch und seltener witzig, geschweige denn so urkomisch wie damals


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2022)

Wovon zur Hölle redet ihr, und was sind das für komische Bilder mit den meckernden Frauen und der schimpfenden Katze? 

"Ich bin....
(siehe Signatur)


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, witzigerweise immer die User, mit denen man eh schon gut räsoniert
> 
> Ja, ich heute aber bei weitem nicht mehr wie früher. Hab die Seite ja schon vor ca. 11 Jahren durch meinen Cousin kennengelernt und damals Nacht für Nacht Tränen gelacht. Leider ist mir die Seite heute irgendwie zu politisch und seltener witzig, geschweige denn so urkomisch wie damals


Ja, das stimmt. Mit dem Aussterben der guten alten Rage-Comics fing es leider an, bergab zu gehen.
Aber ein paar gute Posts findet man trotzdem immer. 

@Painkiller:

Gefunden:





						VinMea Art Print Wall Art, Woman Yelling at Cat Meme, Ukiyoe Style Picture Frames with High Definition Glass, Home/Office Wall Art Decor Wooden Frames 12 x 16 Inches : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen
					

VinMea Art Print Wall Art, Woman Yelling at Cat Meme, Ukiyoe Style Picture Frames with High Definition Glass, Home/Office Wall Art Decor Wooden Frames 12 x 16 Inches : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.de
				








						VinMea Art Print Wall Art, Woman Yelling at Cat Meme, Ukiyo-E Style Picture Frames with High Definition Glass, Home/Office Wall Art Decor Wooden Frames 8 x 12 Inches : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen
					

VinMea Art Print Wall Art, Woman Yelling at Cat Meme, Ukiyo-E Style Picture Frames with High Definition Glass, Home/Office Wall Art Decor Wooden Frames 8 x 12 Inches : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass wir beide zwei, der wenigen 9Gagger hier im Forum sind?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub die Dunkelziffer ist viel höher.  



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Leider ist mir die Seite heute irgendwie zu politisch und seltener witzig, geschweige denn so urkomisch wie damals


Du musst nur schneller scrollen...  



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wovon zur Hölle redet ihr


Puh, das ist so leicht nicht zu erklären.  9gag ist simpel gesagt, die Müllhalde des Internets und nebenbei noch eine Meme-Plattform. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> und was sind das für komische Bilder mit den meckernden Frauen und der schimpfenden Katze?


Das ist ein Meme! 


			https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/woman-yelling-at-a-cat


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wochenende, Sonne, Balkon und der Liegestuhl der ca. genau so alt ist wie ich (na, wer erkennt das Modell?) ist so bequem wie immer.


----------



## Eyren (11. Juni 2022)

Köln-Rodenkirchen, alle anderen sind nur DDörfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Köln-Rodenkirchen, alle anderen sind nur DDörfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man nennt es nicht umsonst "Köllefornia" 😍

Was habe ich nicht für schöne Abende in Köln am Rhein verbracht. Danke für die Flashbacks 

PS Du hast noch nicht mal die schönste Ecke fotografiert. Im Rheinpark in Deutz kommt richtig Strandfeeling auf.


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wochenende, Sonne, Balkon und der Liegestuhl der ca. genau so alt ist wie ich (na, wer erkennt das Modell?) ist so bequem wie immer.


Das Bierchen fehlt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> alle anderen sind nur DDörfer.


Pff...
Ich schick dir mal bei Gelegenheit eine skyline von Hamburg, inklusive Hafen, Landungsbrücken und Elbphilharmonie 



taks schrieb:


> Das Bierchen fehlt


Schmeckt dir das? 
Das hat mir mal ein Außendienstler zum probieren da gelassen 

Beim zweiten Besuch hab ich ihm dann auch unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass _ich_ das nicht ins Sortiment aufnehme


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Besuch hab ich ihm dann auch unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass _ich_ das nicht ins Sortiment aufnehme


Bist du Marktleiter? Oder Stellvertreter?


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Stellvertretender Marktleiter (aktuell erstmal wieder) und Abteilungsleiter Getränke 

Das "Bira Moretti" schmeckt halt... 08/15 
Nichts besonderes. Und "normale" Plö... Biere haben wir schon mehr als genug ^^


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Schmeckt dir das?
> Das hat mir mal ein Außendienstler zum probieren da gelassen


Jop, find das ganz süffig. Aber ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache 

Gibt natürlich speziellere Biere aber finds gut weils weder zu hopfig noch zu malzig ist.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Es freut mich nicht direkt, aber es ist witzig und ich wusste kein passendes thema:

Stau im elbtunnel... 
Aber: beim hvv gibt's kostenloses WLAN in Bus und Bahn. 
Drei Autos vor uns fährt ein Bus und ich zapfe ihn grad an


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2022)

Lebensqualität gesteigert  Endlich nach Jahren wieder eine (mobile) Klimaanlage, dies gilt bei mir nicht als Luxus sondern als notwendige Grundausstattung. Wer im Dachgeschoss wohnt weiß genau wovon ich rede, vor allem wenn es draußen mal wieder zwischen 30 und 40°C hat, da schmilzt man schon dahin wenn man nur im Sessel sitzt und nichts tut. Klimatechnisch sicher nichts wofür man stolz wäre, aber ich bekämpfe nur das Symptom in meiner winzigen ecke, Politik und Wirtschaft müssen die Ursache bekämpfen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2022)

Soeben durfte ich mein Steam Deck bestellen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

Abendessen auf dem Balkon. Warum mache ich das eigentlich nicht häufiger? 🤔


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Der 12 Jährige Nachbarssohn malt gerne mit Acrylfarben, habe ich gestern zufällig erfahren, und da ich noch eine Packung Acrylfarben auf dem obersten Regal in der Speisekammer liegen hatte, habe ich sie ihm geschenkt.

Heute erhielt ich dann dieses Geschenk: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich selber als Kind schon immer Malen und Zeichnen sehr mochte, hat mich dieses Geschenk sehr erfreut!😍


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

Steuererklärung gemacht. Ich freue mich tatsächlich jedes Jahr wieder darauf, das (freiwillig) zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Steuererklärung gemacht. Ich freue mich tatsächlich jedes Jahr wieder darauf, das (freiwillig) zu machen.


Ist das ironisch gemeint?  

Die meisten mögen den Papierkram nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Steuererklärung gemacht. Ich freue mich tatsächlich jedes Jahr wieder darauf, das (freiwillig) zu machen.


Dann verrate mir mal bitte, welcher Glaubenssatz dich dazu motiviert?😅

Ich prokrastriniere jedes Jahr übelst meine Steuererklärung...


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das ironisch gemeint?
> 
> Die meisten mögen den Papierkram nicht.


Papier? Wer noch mit Papier arbeitet, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren  

Ich bin ein einfacher Steuerfall, und die größten Rückzahlungsposten ergeben sich aus absetzbaren Partei-, Vereins- und Gewerkschaftsbeiträgen. Also alles easy, ich fülle auch für mein Leben gerne Fragebögen aus. Und am Ende kriege ich halt für ne Dreiviertelstunde Spaß 600 Tacken zurück. So einen Stundenlohn hat man nicht in jeder Branche


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Der Stundenlohn dabei ist tatsächlich nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Na ja, ich will ja jetzt kein Spielverderber sein, aber man bekommt ja nur einen Anteil von dem, was man ausgegeben hat zurück. Das Stundenlohn zu bezeichnen ist schon bissel euphemistisch^^

Aber egal, letzten Endes ging es mir persönlich nur darum, wie ich mir meine Steuererklärung in Zukunft schmackhaft machen kann und so könnte es vielleicht klappen


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2022)

Mittwoch kommt die neue Glotze ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Mittwoch kommt die neue Glotze ...


Welche?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> wie ich mir meine Steuererklärung in Zukunft schmackhaft machen kann und so könnte es vielleicht klappen


Steuererklärung ist bei mir auch immer ne Freude (wirklich!)... Wenn man da einiges an Geld zurück bekommt, das sonst halt nicht aufm Konto ist, dann motiviert das schon ganz gut.
Theoretisch könnte ich mir jedes Jahr davon ne 3080 kaufen, praktisch hab ich genug andere Ausgaben 

Kommt natürlich immer auf die Steuerklasse, Bruttoeinkommen, Arbeitsweg etc. an.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Welche?


Sony Bravia XR 75 X92J wollte erst einen 86" von LG aber das gibt unser Wohnzimmer nicht her. Ist gerade im Angebot beim MediaMarkt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juni 2022)

Das ich nicht in china wohne. Corona-positiv... (das erste mal überhaupt, dank eines kollegen )


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ich nicht in china wohne. Corona-positiv... (das erste mal überhaupt, dank eines kollegen )


Immer das Positive im Negativen zu sehen, ist eine hohe Kunst 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung @TurricanVeteran .
Zum Glück ist diese Variante milder bei den meisten Menschen.
Ich hatte schon paarmal Glück gehabt. Unser Sohn hatte Corona. Wir aber nicht.
Und Kollegen von mir hatten das auch.
Bin aber vorsorglich wegen Vorerkrankungen 4 mal geimpft.


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung auch von mir! Ich hatte bei meiner Infektion im März nur die ersten zwei Tage etwas Gliederschmerzen und zwei Wochen lang Husten, aber sonst wars eigentlich wie Urlaub


----------



## M1lchschnitte (29. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung!
Bei mir kommen die Einschläge auch näher, Mutter und Schwester hatten es vor kurzem, meine Schwester sogar recht heftig, trotz Impfung. Bei ihr kommt allerdings extrem viel Stress im Job dazu, das ist nicht gut für das Immunsystem.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2022)

Deutsch - Deutsches Viertelfinal in Wimbledon.


----------



## Odie0506 (3. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wer noch mit Papier arbeitet, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren


Oder hat von seinem Finanzamt oft genug gehört, dass angeblich die übertragenen Daten gar nicht angekommen sind.
(Seit 2014 - jedes Jahr aufs Neue. Und lt. Steuerberatern "verschwinden" die Daten bei Kleinunternehmern mit System.)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich gerade über die Sahne auf dem Eis oder über das Eis unter der Sahne freuen soll. Deshalb freue ich mich einfach über das Sahneeis.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

Erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2022)

Ich nur 10 Tage ab dem 06.07. aber immerhin.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2022)

Dass meine Chefin mich auch mag und nicht mal negativ reagiert hat als ich ihr mehr oder weniger "aus Versehen" an den Arsch gefasst habe


----------



## chill_eule (14. Juli 2022)

Unerwartet früh Feierabend, da ein Lieferant statt heute, erst morgen kommt und ich nix mehr zu tun hatte 

Crossposting:
Dafür erwartet mich dann morgen eine 10-12 Stunden schicht


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Unser Sohn (18) hat heute Nacht sein Handy verloren als er mit dem Fahrrad von Freunden nach Hause gekommen ist.
Es war aber noch eingeschaltet und wir konnten es orten. 
War zwei Straßen weiter bei einen netten Rentner der es gefunden hatte.
Jetzt sind wieder alle Happy und dem netten Mann bringen wir demnächst noch ein kleines Geschenk rüber.
Das Handy war noch auf 2% Akku als unser Sohn es entgegengenommen hatte.


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (15. Juli 2022)

Dass die gebraucht-Hardwarepreise sinken. Heute ein Bundle bestehend aus:

Powercolor Red Dragon v2 RX 580, 8GB
MSI B450 ProMax Mainboard 
Ryzen 5 2600
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix 2400er RAM

Für 200 Euro geschossen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2022)

Wohnwagen ist fast fertig für die Flitterwochen gepackt. Nachher geht's für 3 Wochen auf Tour.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2022)

Der neue Fernseher ist heute angekommen, in einem riiiieeeeeesigen Karton! 

Aber in der Bude sind es 27°C 
Werde den also erst morgen aufbauen, wenn es sich hier in Hamburg von ca. 35°C auf frostige 26°C abgekühlt hat


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2022)

Gestern nach 3 Jahren mal wieder ein kleines Sommerfest am Verein, heute Morgen bei leichter Musik vom Balkon aus die Schwalben bewundern und nachher wird ein bisschen Boule gespielt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2022)

Nach 1 woche tüfteln läuft endlich das upgrade von einem 3800x auf einem 3950x (300€) stabil...
Und as fazit der geschichte? Bei MSI sollte man wohl nie die letzte final auf`s board spielen. Die letzte beta ist stabiler.  
Und als zugabe hab ich jetzt im bios optionen von denen noch nie jemand etwas gehört hat, es läuft jetzt ryzen 5000 und ich hab nun sogar rBar- support. Achja, das board ist ein MSI B350M Mortar... meine beste investition bisher. (hatte einen 1700x, den 3800x und nun den 3950x auf dem ding und könnte noch ryzen 5000) Warte nun auf einen sockel-adapter für ryzen 7000


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2022)

Grillen mit Homies


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2022)

Mich freut grade total, dass meine Tochter (wird demnächst 2) heute Morgen angefangen hat zu zählen:
"Ein - zwei - dei ------ Bier". 

...keine Ahnung woher sie das haben könnte, wir arbeiten noch dran


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2022)

Hat 29°C im Büro, hab keine Lust mehr. Ich geh ins 23°C warme Homeoffice ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Ich habe heute endlich mal nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit Bude frei. 
Ich liebe meine Frau und Kinder, aber bin auch jetzt echt froh mal alleine sein zu können und etwas meine Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Nur noch genau 150 Tage bis Weihnachten.


----------



## Anthropos (1. August 2022)

Drei Wochen Urlaub und gerade auf dem Weg in die Berge zum Wandern. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Kindercola (1. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unser Sohn (18) hat heute Nacht sein Handy verloren als er mit dem Fahrrad von Freunden nach Hause gekommen ist.
> Es war aber noch eingeschaltet und wir konnten es orten.
> War zwei Straßen weiter bei einen netten Rentner der es gefunden hatte.
> Jetzt sind wieder alle Happy und dem netten Mann bringen wir demnächst noch ein kleines Geschenk rüber.
> Das Handy war noch auf 2% Akku als unser Sohn es entgegengenommen hatte.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine eigene Jugend  bloß das man die Klappteile damals nicht so orten konnte
Habs zwar damals runterfallen hören, sind aber noch paar Meter weitergefahren und kein Schwein hatte Licht am Fahrrad....
Naja bin dann "glücklicherweise" draufgetreten 

BTT:
1) Morgen gibts nen neues Tor für die Hofeinfahrt 
2) 5 Tage noch arbeiten und dann erstmal entspannte 4 Wochen Elternzeit + 1 Woche Urlaub hintendran


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

Meine Mutter (82) ist vor 3 Wochen ins Krankenhaus gekommen. Weil sie zu Hause umgekippt ist.
Mein Vater hat den Krankenwagen gerufen.
Es wurden Unregelmäßigkeiten im EKG festgestellt. Und zu hoher Blutdruck.
Dann haben sie Langzeit-EKG und Blutdruckmessung gemacht. Genauso wie andere kardiologische Untersuchungen.
Zuerst hiess es vielleicht ein Herzschrittmacher aber am Herzen wurden keine Veränderungen festgestellt.
Dann hat man es versucht mit andere Medikamenten in den Griff zu bekommen.
Gestern war der Blutdruck schon deutlich besser und auch keine Schwankungen mehr vorhanden.
Sie kann heute oder Morgen dann aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden.  
Aber besuchen kann ich sie dieses Wochenende noch nicht nicht. Weil ich noch Corona positiv bin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

Wir haben wieder Strom!


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Hmmm... ich mache es mal hier rein (   ):

nTV
14:29 Uhr
Uri Geller will Atomkrieg mit Gedankenkraft verhindern​Versuchen kann man es zumindest mal: Der israelische Unterhaltungskünstler *Uri Geller* will im Ernstfall einen *Atomkrieg *mit der Kraft seiner Gedanken verhindern. Dies schreibt er in einem offenen Brief an Russlands Präsidenten Wladimir Putin, den er auf Twitter veröffentlichte. Im Fall eines Einsatzes von Nuklearwaffen werde Geller das *letzte Molekül seiner Gedankenkraft *nutzen, um dies zu verhindern, warnt er Putin in dem Brief. Es gebe Kräfte, die weitaus größer seien, als Putin sich das vorstellen könne, so Geller. Wollen wir hoffen, dass er recht hat.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554502442829611008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich mache es mal hier rein (   ):
> 
> nTV
> 14:29 Uhr
> ...


Total cringe und peinlich🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2022)

Offensichtlich bin ich nicht besonders allergisch gegen Wespen. Sonst würde der Stich in den Hals von heute Nachmittag wohl gerade mehr als nur ein bisschen jucken.


----------



## Banchou (6. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> nur ein bisschen jucken


Will dir jetzt keine Angst machen aber sowas kann sich auch bissel später noch entzünden auch wenn es erstmal nicht wehtut oder leicht angeschwollen ist. Mal beobachten.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

Ich bin seit gestern wieder Corona negativ. Das reicht mir auch schon. Hoffentlich kriege ich das nicht so schnell wieder. Ich hatte Schüttelfrost, Kopfschmerzen, Matsch im Kopf,  Geruchs - und Geschmacksbeeinträchtigungen, Atemnot (im liegen), Kurzatmigkeit und Verdauungsprobleme. Ohne 4. Impfung wäre ich wohl noch schlimmer dran gewesen.
Und das hier ist noch die harmlosere Variante.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Bzgl. dem 4. Piks habe ich eine abweichende Meinung, 
bin aber echt und ehrlich heilfroh, dass du wieder auf den Beinen bist.
Das mit dem Matsch im Kopf hatte ich auch bei meinem covid-Infekt.
Fand ich am anstrengendsten.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2022)

Naja, immerhin ham wa Glück mitm Wetter. 

Meine 4te schon im Mai gehabt, hatte wieder nix besonderes, 1 Tag schlapp, mehr nicht. 

Alles Gute RyzA.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2022)

O2 Hotline in gar nicht mal so schlimm: Wartezeit passt zur angesagten Wartezeit und beide Anliegen konnten sofort beantwortet/behoben werden.


Banchou schrieb:


> Will dir jetzt keine Angst machen aber sowas kann sich auch bissel später noch entzünden auch wenn es erstmal nicht wehtut oder leicht angeschwollen ist. Mal beobachten.


Da knapp seitlich an der Kehle eh jeder sieht bin ich da quasi in ständiger Beobachtung von Familie und Kollegen. Sieht aber immer noch harmlos aus  .


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

Mir hat mal im Bus eine Wespe in den Nacken gestochen.
Aber auch nur weil ich da drauf gepackt hatte. Ich dachte da krabbelt eine Fliege oder ne Spinne.
Tut schon ganz schön weh. Aber meistens ist es harmlos.
Ausser man ist Allergiker oder wird in die Zunge oder in den Mund/Rachen gestochen.
Dann wird es lebensgefährlich. Deswegen im Sommer immer die Getränke kontrollieren wenn man draussen sitzt.


----------



## Micha0208 (9. August 2022)

Nach dem sehr frühen Tod meiner Hündin, habe ich seit einigen Tagen wieder einen Hunde-Welpen bei mir 

Ist wieder ein Appenzeller-Sennenhund geworden, wie die vorherrige, nur diesmal ein Rüde.
Mal schauen ist mein erster Rüde..., davor hatte ich nur Hündinnen. Einen Unterschied werde ich aber erst in frühestens in 6Monaten erkennen.

Hab den kleinen Kerl schon ins Herz geschlossen, obwohl er jetzt angekommen ist und zur Zeit nur Dummheiten im Kopf hat


----------



## Banchou (10. August 2022)

Hehe ^^
Gestern morgen gegen 6 Uhr erwischt wie er seinen Bau aufmöbelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

Mein jüngerer Sohn wird heute eingeschult! 😍

Bin so aufgeregt, als wäre es mein 1.
 Schultag


----------



## M1lchschnitte (11. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein jüngerer Sohn wird heute eingeschult! 😍
> 
> Bin so aufgeregt, als wäre es mein 1.
> Schultag


Steh aber nicht die ganze Zeit am Fenster zum Klassenraum und winke.  

Denk an die Würde deines Sohns.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Steh aber nicht die ganze Zeit am Fenster zum Klassenraum und winke.
> 
> Denk an die Würde deines Sohns.


Ne, alles gut. Bin das absolute Gegenteil vom Helikopter und habe eben voller Freude realisiert, dass ich ab jetzt endlich wieder morgens paar Stunden kinderfreie Bude habe!🥳🥳🥳


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

Mein Lieblingskaffee "Eduscho Gala" war endlich wieder im Angebot. Erstmal zwei Packungen gekauft.
Andere Kaffeemarken schmecken mir nicht so und haben immer einen komischen Nachgeschmack.
Nescafe "Gold" löslicher Kaffee mag ich auch. Aber der ist nicht gerade günstig.
Tschibo "Black & White" genauso.

Und die zweite Sache über die ich mich freue: das es Nachts wenigstens immer  abkühlt.
Wir hatten auch schon Sommer wo das nicht  der Fall war.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Meine Eltern haben am 18.08 goldene Hochzeit. Darauf am Samstag gehen wir essen mit der Verwandschaft und Freunden meiner Eltern. Zum Griechen. Dann weiß ich auch schon was ich zu essen nehme: Gyros und Bratkartoffeln mit Käse überbacken. Pommes nehme ich erstmal nicht mehr. Zuviel davon gegessen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2022)

Ohne Schwierigkeiten nach Spanien gekommen. Jetzt noch ein bisschen Bus fahren und dann kann der Urlaub richtig beginnen  .


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ohne Schwierigkeiten nach Spanien gekommen. Jetzt noch ein bisschen Bus fahren und dann kann der Urlaub richtig beginnen  .


Wie kann man sich nur freiwillig Spanien antun?
Freunde waren auch da und ein Pärchen ist da noch.
Die schwitzen sich nen Wolf.  

Ne, wenn wir mal wieder in den Urlaub fahren nur in den Norden.

Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub. Wenn du das Klima da abkannst.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2022)

Es ist "bei uns" hier kein Grad wärmer als in Westdeutschland. Aber mit Pool, Meer und Klimaanlage.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist "bei uns" hier kein Grad wärmer als in Westdeutschland. Aber mit Pool, Meer und Klimaanlage.


Ok kommt wohl auf die Region an. Aber was ich da teilweise gesehen hatte war krass.
Und dann durchgehend so heiss.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2022)

Ist halt ein großes Land.
Comunidad Valencia ist jedenfalls auszuhalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

You Tube ist einfach genial. Besonders der Algorithmus. Was einen so vorgeschlagen wird (und sonst entgangen wäre). 

Und die Qualität der Streams ist echt gut. Besonders wenn es offizielle und neue Lieder sind.
Allerdings höre ich nicht mit High-End-Equipment.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur freiwillig Spanien antun?


Valencia bzw. die ganzen Vororte drum herum fand ich echt nett. Überall Orangenbäume, selbst in den kleinsten Parks. Is' aber auch gut 20 Jahre her.... (die Begeisterung über Barcelona konnte ich aber schon damals nicht nachvollziehen. Is' dreckig und stinkig wie Berlin, bloß wärmer im Dezember...)

edit: Freunde von uns wohnen seit Jahren in Madrid, hat mir auch gefallen


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Valencia bzw. die ganzen Vororte drum herum fand ich echt nett. Überall Orangenbäume, selbst in den kleinsten Parks. Is' aber auch gut 20 Jahre her.... (die Begeisterung über Barcelona konnte ich aber schon damals nicht nachvollziehen. Is' dreckig und stinkig wie Berlin, bloß wärmer im Dezember...)
> 
> edit: Freunde von uns wohnen seit Jahren in Madrid, hat mir auch gefallen


Mir ist das Klima insgesamt zu warm. Auch wenn ich äußerlich eher ein südländische Typ bin, zieht es mich eher in den Norden. Skandinavische Gegenden. Ich möchte irgendwann mal gerne nach Norwegen oder so.
Whale watching betreiben im Fjord. Elche finde ich auch faszinierend.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. August 2022)

@RyzA
Geht mir ähnlich. Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern in Schweden bin, oder an Nord- oder  Ostsee  fühl ich mich am wohlsten.

btt: Wir haben eine neue Wohnung gefunden  Eine richtig Gute; in Berlin fast ein Jackpot im Lotto 
Bin seit zwei Wochen nur am am Organisieren, Kostenvoranschläge "eintreiben", Küche planen etc...mir raucht der Kopf


----------



## pedi (20. August 2022)

der BVB.............................


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> edit: Freunde von uns wohnen seit Jahren in Madrid, hat mir auch gefallen



Will ich auch unbedingt mal hin. Hoffe nur,  dass das noch klappt... Gibt ja Prognosen,  dass Madrid ein Paradebeispiel für Städte ist, die klimawandelbedingt temperaturmäßig in etwa 20 Jahren nicht mehr zum Leben geeignet sind. Sofern nicht ganz massiv Stadtumbau betrieben wird. 

@T: kann von meinem Balkon aus dem Die Ärzte Open Air Konzert lauschen. Also zumindest die Songs,  die ich kenne (also quasi alle bis vor etwa 10 Jahren),  kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## pedi (20. August 2022)

da hätte ICH die türe aber schon sowas von fix zugemacht.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> der BVB.............................


Ronaldo möchte ja angeblich da hin. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: kann von meinem Balkon aus dem Die Ärzte Open Air Konzert lauschen. Also zumindest die Songs,  die ich kenne (also quasi alle bis vor etwa 10 Jahren),  kann ich gut verstehen.


Die Ärzte kenne ich natürlich auch noch aus meiner Kindheit. Haben ein paar witzige Lieder gemacht.
Am besten finde ich "Schrei nach Liebe".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X9CEi8wkBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> da hätte ICH die türe aber schon sowas von fix zugemacht.


Die Balkontür ist ja auch zu. Nur sitze ich halt auf dem Balkon


----------



## pedi (20. August 2022)

selber schuld.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> selber schuld.


Ach,  über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Wobei die Aussage eigentlich Quatsch ist,  ich finde man kann sich gar vorzüglich darüber streiten. Wird halt nur nahezu nie den Geschmack des Gegenübers ändern


----------



## pedi (20. August 2022)

das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

@pedi hört glaube ich Volksmusik und Schlager. Damit kann man andere scheuchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @pedi hört glaube ich Volksmusik und Schlager. Damit kann man andere scheuchen.


Naja,  die Ärzte haben ja auch jede Menge Schlager-Material. Nur halt in etwas anderem musikalischem Gewand 

@T: und Morgen ist ja auch wieder Fußball!  25°, eher bewölkt,  leichter Wind -  Perfekt. Letzten Sonntag waren es 33° und pralle Sonne. Das war ne Tortur auf der völlig ungeschützten Gegengeraden.


----------



## pedi (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @pedi hört glaube ich Volksmusik und Schlager. Damit kann man andere scheuchen.


schlager mit abstrichen, volksmusik ja, betonung liegt allerdings auf "volks..." nicht "volksdümmlich" da besteht ein sehr grosser unterschied.
ein beispiel für volksmusik ist jetzt in der musikecke.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> schlager mit abstrichen, volksmusik ja, betonung liegt allerdings auf "volks..." nicht "volksdümmlich" da besteht ein sehr grosser unterschied.


Hört mein Vater auch. Aber auch weil er kein Englisch kann.
Naja Schlager ist nicht meine Welt. Bis auf Ausnahmen.
Wobei ich den Schlager von früher meistens besser finde.


----------



## pedi (21. August 2022)

ich höre nicht nur das, auch Cajun, Bluegrass, Poppa Chubby, Rory Gallagher z.b. und  v.a.m.
cajunbeispiel ebenfalls in der musikecke.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2022)

Tröt,  die ersten drei Regionalliga Punkte!


----------



## taks (22. August 2022)

Ne Email von meinem Mobile-Anbieter bekommen. Die bieten jetzt auch Glasfaseranschlüsse mit 10GBit symmetrisch für umgerechnet 40€ an. Da muss ich wohl meine Inhouse-Installation aufrüsten


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2022)

Abkühlung! Endlich wieder angenehmes Wetter


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Küche planen etc...mir raucht der Kopf


Bei welche Firma planst/kaufst du deine Küche? Bei mir steht auch zeitnah ein Küchenkauf bzw. eine Küchendetailplanung an, nur hab ich keine Ahnung zu wem ich da gehen soll.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. August 2022)

@Painkiller 

Also wir planen jetzt mit und über Ikea. Wir haben auch in Küchenstudios geguckt, aber das Geld bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben...
Und Ikea ist auch nicht "billig". Vorteil von Ikea für mich ist, wenn du in fünf Jahren keine Lust mehr hast auf deine Fronten holst du dir einfach neue. Die haben ja ein paar Systeme, und die gibt's seit Ewigkeiten.

Wir haben übers IKEA eigene Planungstool in 3D geplant (Farben sind leider nicht soo realalitätsnah - muss man sich teilweise vor Ort in Natura angucken), ABER > das Programm schaltet gleich sämtliches Zubehör hinzu. D.h. du mußt nicht jede einzelne Schubladenschiene selbst eintippen. Du sagst: Unterschrank XY, in Größe XYZ, Front BLA oder Schubladen BLUB und alles wird dir zusammengerechnet. Anschließend kannst du ins Feintuning gehen udn jeden vorhandenen Pups ergänzen oder entfernen.

Jetzt haben wir nochmal einen Termin bei IKEA gemacht um mit dem Planungsmenschen das nochmal durchzugehen und dann wird der Bestellbutton vor Ort gedrückt. (ohne deren Elektrosachen, die kaufen wir separat).
Momentane Lieferzeit wurde uns gesagt ca. 2-3 Wochen. Einbau ist teuer, aber selber machen kann ich nicht bzw. habe gar keine Zeit dafür.

Grüße


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2022)

Auch wenn man absolut überhaupt keinen Bock drauf hat, beim Küchenkauf immer verhandeln!


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Auch wenn man absolut überhaupt keinen Bock drauf hat, beim Küchenkauf immer verhandeln!


Kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung heraus bestätigen!


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2022)

Das mein Appenzeller-Welpe immer weniger aus Frust beißt 
Jetzt mal ohne Scheiß, was habe ich mir da für einen Hund ins Haus geholt 

Da waren der Dobermann und der Mali (Belgischer Schäferhund) von Bekannten weniger krass drauf...

Aber ich kenne ja die Rasse...  und habe den kleinen Kerl mit jedem Tag lieber u. lieber...
Welcher Hund läuft schon als Welpe toll bei Fuß?
Meiner einfach weil es Spaß macht mehr Leckerchen zu bekommen 

Bild aus der ersten Wepen-Zeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2022)

@compisucher: Du hast doch glaube ich sogar mehrere Hunde?
Da Du so toll in den Bergen wohnst, müssen doch die Spaziergänge ein Traum sein 
(Okay abgesehen vom tiefsten Winter)


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @compisucher: Du hast doch glaube ich sogar mehrere Hunde?
> Da Du so toll in den Bergen wohnst, müssen doch die Spaziergänge ein Traum sein
> (Okay abgesehen vom tiefsten Winter)


Yepp, aktuell wieder was dazugekommen.
Wir haben jetzt 2 Wölfe, Sirius und Antares:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lafayette:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilbo Beutelin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nala:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nala, Bilbo und Gustl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2022)

@compisucher: Die irischen Wolfhunde sind toll (für meine Lebenssituation aber viel zu groß). 
Die anderen sind natürlich auch toll 

Sollte bei mir noch mal ein neuer/weiterer Hund einziehen dann nur noch aus dem Tierschutz.
Da kann man sich genau den erwachsenen Traumhund aussuchen (wenn man wirklich sucht u. Zeit investiert).

Die Welpen-Zeit ist echt mega anstrengend.
Mich hätte auch ein Holländischer Schäferhund gereizt (Herder aus Leistungszucht). Finde die toll.
Aber meine Frau hat ein bißchen Angst vor allen Schäferhund-Typen (wurde mal als Kind gebissen), da hilft auch nicht das ein Appenzeller meist genauso extrem ist...

Zum Lachen: 
Sowohl meine Mutter, als auch meine Frau haben immer Angst vor Welpen .
Gerade beim Appenzeller ist wie gesagt die Welpen-Zeit echt anstrengend, aber es wird ja sehr schnell besser.
Welpe lernt Beißhemmung + Grenzen usw.
Meine Frau hatte heute morgen trotzdem einmal um hilfe gerufen, weil Welpe in die Füße/Beine zwicken wollte und der Appenzeller-Welpe bemerkt natürlich die Angst... (Was ein Wunder mit dem zwicken bei einem Treibhund... Meine Frau wollte am meisten wieder einen Appenzeller )

Aber insgesamt ist unser Balou auf dem besten Wege zum nächsten Traumhund


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @compisucher: Die irischen Wolfhunde sind toll (für meine Lebenssituation aber viel zu groß).
> Die anderen sind natürlich auch toll


Die zwei Wölfe sind natürlich aus einer Zucht, der Rest ausschließlich aus Tierheimen/Müllhalden vom Balkan und Spanien.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Sollte bei mir noch mal ein neuer/weiterer Hund einziehen dann nur noch aus dem Tierschutz.
> Da kann man sich genau den erwachsenen Traumhund aussuchen (wenn man wirklich sucht u. Zeit investiert).





Micha0208 schrieb:


> Die Welpen-Zeit ist echt mega anstrengend.


Wem sagts du das.
Der kleine Antares ist jetzt nicht ganz 4 Wochen bei uns und krempelt selber das ganze Rudel um.
Laffi hat echt ein Thema mit dem... na ja renkt sich alles wieder ein, so die Erfahrung


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Mich hätte auch ein Holländischer Schäferhund gereizt (Herder aus Leistungszucht). Finde die toll.



Das sind schöne Hunde, kenne aber keinen persönlich.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Aber meine Frau hat ein bißchen Angst vor allen Schäferhund-Typen (wurde mal als Kind gebissen), da hilft auch nicht das ein Appenzeller meist genauso extrem ist...


Die Wahrheit ist, dass auch ich am meisten Respekt vor Schäferhunden habe, aber keine Begründung dafür.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Zum Lachen:
> Sowohl meine Mutter, als auch meine Frau haben immer Angst vor Welpen .
> Gerade beim Appenzeller ist wie gesagt die Welpen-Zeit echt anstrengend, aber es wird ja sehr schnell besser.
> Welpe lernt Beißhemmung + Grenzen usw.
> ...




Edit:


Micha0208 schrieb:


> @compisucher: Du hast doch glaube ich sogar mehrere Hunde?
> Da Du so toll in den Bergen wohnst, müssen doch die Spaziergänge ein Traum sein
> (Okay abgesehen vom tiefsten Winter)



Na ja, um ehrlich zu sein, ist der "overtourism" sein "Pandemieende" ein Riesenproblem.
Es ist also nicht mehr ganz so einfach, mit unserem Rudel herumzulaufen.
Wir versuchen, soweit wie möglich von üblichen Wanderwegen auszuweichen.

Insbesondere Moutainbikers sind krass.
Die halten sich nicht an die Regelungen, dass nur bestimmte Wege für Fahrräder zugelassen sind und obendrein nicht and die österreichische Gesetzgebung, dass bei gemeinsamen Wegen der Radfahrer bei Hunde- aber auch Kinderbegegnung zwingend und immer nur noch Schritt fahren  darf und bei erkennbarem Kollisionsrisiko sogar abgestiegen werden muss.

Ich bin da in kurzer Zeit radikal geworden und zeige jeden an.
Das gibt i. d. R. ein Loch von 100-200 € in der Urlaubskasse und kann bei Schaden an Personen oder Tieren hoch bis 3.600 € gehen.
Bin ja vernetzt im Umkreis von 10km und weiss in der Regel genau, wo die Kollegen ihre Unterkunft haben.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2022)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem früheren Schäferhund-Mix aus dem Tierheim.
War objektiv der pflegeleichteste Hund den ich je hatte.
Sie (Kira) hat sogar Stadtausflüge in die Großstadt geliebt, inklusive Ladenbummel in Großläden (z.B. Kaufhof).

Habe sie mit 4 Jahren aus dem Tierheim geholt und durfte unsere Liebe dann noch über 12,5 Jahre genießen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@RyzA: Ich muß auch oft an Deine tollen Wellensittiche denken...
Aber leider kann man nicht so viele Tiere halten und allen gerecht werden.

Hatte selber mal einen Wellensittich, der aber leider nach 2 Jahren verstarb. Ursache unbekannt, war aber wohl Herzbedingt...

Dir wünsche ich natürlich nur das beste für Deine Vögel. Wellensittiche werden ja normalerweise sehr alt


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Och, das ist aber eine ganz süße Kira.
Das war eine Liebe, sieht man an den Augen.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Traurig, aber das ist meine (mit unter 5 Jahren) verstorbene Jule:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. September 2022)

Eierfabend. Hat auch echt gereicht heute auf Arbeit. Richtiger Rektum-Tag.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. September 2022)

Dass mir meine Chefin ihre Stellvertretung als Beförderung mit Tränen in den Augen angeboten hat. Ich darauf einen Ständer bekam und ebenfalls weinen musste.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Dass mir meine Chefin ihre Stellvertretung als Beförderung mit Tränen in den Augen angeboten hat. Ich darauf einen Ständer bekam und ebenfalls weinen musste.


Alter! Ich lach mich tot 

PS Gratulation!😂


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alter! Ich lach mich tot
> 
> PS Gratulation!😂


Danke


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2022)

Vereinsmeisterschaft läuft ganz gut. Doppel-Finale erreicht, im Mixed schon mal Halbfinale.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. September 2022)

@Bios-Overclocker Von was für einer Branche reden wir denn in deinem Fall...? Scheint ja viele emotionale.... "Höhen" und Tiefen zu haben


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. September 2022)

Ich arbeite in der Gastro und seit ich mich in meine Chefin verliebt habe... ist nicht mehr wie es vorher war.
Aber in dem Moment wusste ich nicht ob ich geil werden soll oder vor Rührung weinen soll ,also beides


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Gastro und seit ich mich in meine Chefin verliebt habe... ist nicht mehr wie es vorher war.
> Aber in dem Moment wusste ich nicht ob ich geil werden soll oder vor Rührung weinen soll ,also beides


Im "übertragenen" Sinn verliebt oder echt verliebt? Letzteres könnte es vielleicht noch kompliziert machen.
Muß aber nicht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. September 2022)

Wie übertragen ? Ne ich habe mich in die tatsächlich verliebt, am Anfang mochte ich sie nur gerne aber im Laufe der Zeit sind die Gefühle eben stärker geworden.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. September 2022)

Ach ja, die verdammten Arbeitsplatzromanzen...
Ich hatte zwei. Eine hat nicht funktioniert, die andere schon. 

Hat deine Chefin denn eine Ahnung?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. September 2022)

Ja weil ich ihr es gesagt habe


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja weil ich ihr es gesagt habe


Ach deswegen hat sie dich zu ihrer Vertretung befördert? Dann scheint ihr das ja zu gefallen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2022)

Das erinnert mich gerade daran, dass mein alter Arbeitskollege, der gute Figo, mir als Azubi damals immer seine Lebensweisheiten zu predigen pflegte, und eine davon lautete "N.F.I.F. = Never fvck in factory..."


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2022)

Gestern auf der Arbeit kam eine Bewohnerin zu jedem von uns in die Büros. Sie hat eine Wohnung für sich und ihren kleinen Sohn gefunden und zieht jetzt um. Und sie wollte sich bei uns allen persönlich verabschieden und bedanken, weil sie sich in den letzten drei Monaten gut aufgehoben und unterstützt gefühlt hat bei uns. Das ging runter wie Öl, ein bisschen Anerkennung tut manchmal echt gut. 

Und Kuchen hatte sie auch noch gekauft für uns!


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

Nach über 1 Stunde Vodafone Warteschleife gestern und etwa 10 Router Neustarts bin ich jetzt unter O2 Flagge mit 1Gbit/s zurück im Kabelnetz.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Manchmal sinds ja nur die Kleinigkeiten:

Hab mich endlich mal dazu durchgerungen, den fehlenden caselüfter im Deckel wieder ein zu bauen, der seit 2 Wochen hier um liegt   

Und da ich grad schon einen Schraubendreher in der Hand hatte, hab ich die halb hängende Schranktür am TV Möbel auch gleich wieder fest geschraubt


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Ich freue mich, dass sich großer und kleiner Wolf so gut vertragen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2022)

Eben mal einen sehr intensiven "Frühjahrsputz" im Büro/Mancave gemacht. Der Anblick von glänzender Hardware und Möbel plus der Geruch von Frische erfreut mich gerade sehr! 🥰


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2022)

Anderthalb Wochen Urlaub. Und morgen Mittag geht es erstmal in den Zug nach Paris, eine alte Freundin heiratet da bzw. in einem idyllischen Vorort.


----------



## Anthropos (17. September 2022)

Derbysieg!!!


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2022)

Ich war heute mal super produktiv. Küchenregal zusammengebaut und Hängeregal im Büro an die Wand geschraubt - fühl mich gerade wie Bob, der Baumeister, was sehr nice ist^^


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2022)

Steam-Überraschung: Die Yakuza-Ableger Judgment & Lost Judgment sind jetzt auf PC
					

Judgment und Lost Judgment sowie dessen DLC The Kaito Files sind urplötzlich für den PC erschienen! Bei den beiden Ablegern der beliebten...




					www.gamestar.de
				



Das PR Budget hat man anscheinend komplett gespart, aber Hauptsache es gibt sie endlich außerhalb der PS4.


----------



## MySound (20. September 2022)

Hab meine Lufthansa-Meilen in ein Modell einer Boeing 747 von Herpa investiert und dem Nachbarsbub geschenkt - Freude pur bei ihm und die Meilen gut investiert!


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2022)

4:0 gegen Hildesheim. War dringend nötig!


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum ich aufeinmal so komische WLAN "Hänger" hatte auf verschiedenen Seiten.
Dachte das würde am WLAN Stick liegen. Hatte schon die USB-Steckplätze getauscht.
War schon kurz davor mir einen neuen Stick zu bestellen.
Bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin die Browserdaten (Chrome) mal wieder zu löschen.
Hat ca. 10 Minuten gedauert. Aber jetzt läuft wieder alles flüssig.

*Edit:* Zu früh gefreut

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/5ghz-durcheinander.624566/#post-11114702


----------



## joraku (27. September 2022)

Ich habe mich hier ja schon lange nicht mehr blicken lassen - umso mehr freut es mich noch ein paar vertraute Namen zu lesen. 

Was mich außerdem freut - meine COVID-Erkrankung (bin lange darum herumgekommen aber jetzt hat es mich doch erwischt) verläuft überraschend gut, nach nur zwei Tagen geht es mir bereits wieder besser. Denke morgen bin ich wieder fit!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. September 2022)

Hab heute meine vierte Impfung bekommen, mit der neuesten Version von Biontech, bin sofort im Impfzentrum dran gekommen, da kommt freude auf


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2022)

Wie bist du da dran gekommen?
Ist die bisher nicht nur für Ü60 oder bin ich da nicht mehr up-to-date?
(Falls du Ü60 bist erübrigt sich die Frage natürlich )


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hab heute meine vierte Impfung bekommen, mit der neuesten Version von Biontech, bin sofort im Impfzentrum dran gekommen, da kommt freude auf



Bin nächste Woche Freitag dran. Lief auch alles super unkompliziert.

@T: bei meinem aktuellen "Sorgenkind" auf der Arbeit kommt langsam Bewegung in die Sache. Wäre nicht das Internet im Büro ausgefallen zur regulären Feierabendzeit, hätte ich zwar eventuell noch mehr erreichen können, aber dann bin ich halt mal ausnahmsweise ohne Überstunden raus und trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie bist du da dran gekommen?
> Ist die bisher nicht nur für Ü60 oder bin ich da nicht mehr up-to-date?
> (Falls du Ü60 bist erübrigt sich die Frage natürlich )


Ich bin Österreicher, seit Samstag darf sich jeder in Österreich impfen lassen, auch mit dem neuesten Biontech Impfstoff. Ich bin noch weit weg von den 60 Jahren. Ich hab nicht mal einen Termin benötigt.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Ich bin seit Mai schon 4 fach geimpft. Ich würde mich am liebsten jetzt schon das 5 mal impfen lassen aber darf ich noch nicht. Weil es dafür noch keine Impfempfehlung gibt.
Corona hatte ich aber auch schon Anfang August. Nur ohne Impfung wäre es vermutlich schlimmer verlaufen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Hab heute einen wichtigen Meilenstein in meiner Fortbildung erreicht, sodass mir der Rest jetzt wie'n Klacks vorkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. September 2022)

@AzRa-eL : . Freut mich für Dich!

Das Bild passt auch super!
So habe ich mich im Studium auch immer gefühlt, wenn ich eine schwere Prüfung hatte .

Bewahr Dir das Gefühl, erspart unnötige Sorgen. Ist alles zu schaffen


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Morgen treffe ich mich mit einen alten Schulfreund auf einen Kaffee bei sich zu Hause.
Wir kennen uns seit über 30 Jahren. Er hatte Asienwissenschaften studiert und hat dann in Berlin gearbeitet und gelebt.
Ist aber dann wieder in unsere Heimat gezogen nachdem seine Eltern gestorben sind. Und hat das Haus übernommen.
Jetzt arbeitet er hier als Immobilienmakler.

Und nächste Woche Freitag haben wir Facebook-Admintreffen mit 9 Mann ( und Frauen  ) beim Griechen.

Ansonsten sind ab Montag Herbstferien und meine Frau hat auch Urlaub.
Da wollen wir bei guten Wetter ein paar Kleinigkeiten unternehmen.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2022)

3 Wochen Schulferien. Das heisst: nicht am Samstag Morgen um 08:00 in der Schule sitzen


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

taks schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Schulferien. Das heisst: nicht am Samstag Morgen um 08:00 in der Schule sitzen


Schulferien? Nicht in der Schule sitzen? Wie alt bist du denn?

Oder bist du Lehrer?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

Nehmen wir Mal an er war mindestens 6 Jahre alt als er sich hier angemeldet hat dann ist er jetzt mindestens 21


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Stimmt! Aber als Abiturient der zweimal sitzen geblieben ist könnte das auch passen. 

Nein... dann wird er wohl eine Lehrkraft sein. 

Edit: Oder das ist eine weiterführende Schule?


----------



## pedi (1. Oktober 2022)

taks schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Schulferien. Das heisst: nicht am Samstag Morgen um 08:00 in der Schule sitzen


wo ist denn am samstag schule?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2022)

Gerade auf dem Balkon eine geschwächte Biene aufgepäppelt. Mit ein paar Tropfen Zuckerwasser und dann in die Sonne gesetzt zum Aufwärmen/Flügel trocknen. Binnen weniger Minuten ist wieder richtig Leben in das kleine Ringelplüschi gekommen. Hoffe sie schafft es, vor allem weil wir ein Wespennest im Dach über dem Balkon haben - vielleicht sind die Dinger ja in dieser Jahreszeit aber nicht mehr so im Jagdmodus.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Mal an er war mindestens 6 Jahre alt als er sich hier angemeldet hat dann ist er jetzt mindestens 21


21? Gott sei Dank nicht mehr ^^
Eigentlich bin ich ja sogar schon 18 Jahre bei der PCG(H) Community dabei 



RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Oder das ist eine weiterführende Schule?


Jup. Nachdem das Studium schon ~7 Jahre her ist, wars mal wieder Zeit.
Aber die Unterrichtszeiten sind unter der Woche von 18:00 bis 21:30 und eben Samstags. Da wäre man gerne wieder in der Pflichtschule


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hoffe sie schafft es, vor allem weil wir ein Wespennest im Dach über dem Balkon haben - vielleicht sind die Dinger ja in dieser Jahreszeit aber nicht mehr so im Jagdmodus.


Soviel ich weiß sterben die Arbeiterinnen sowieso bald alle. Nur die Königin überlebt den Winter.

Aber nett das du die Biene wieder aufgepäppelt hast.


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2022)

Endlich wieder weg von DSL zu Glasfaser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2022)

Es lebt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Oktober 2022)

Bald ist wieder SWR1 Hitparade
Da kommen wieder 5 Tage schön bunt gemischt Lieder die man tlw auch sonst nie im Radio hört.
Für mich einer der wenigen Gründe von USB auf UKW umzuschalten


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

Mein Papa hat heute Geburtstag und wird 76.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2022)

Als hätte sie geahnt, dass ich heute keine Mittagspause machen konnte, hat eine Bewohnerin mir vorhin zwei Birnen geschenkt. Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge, über die man sich richtig freut


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

Mich freut es total das ich mit meiner kleinen Tochter Essen gekocht habe, und uns locker unterhalten konnten.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe wieder von Duschgel zu Seife gewechselt und schon nach ein paar Tagen waren meine Probleme mit trockener Haut erledigt.
Experiment bestätigt, Duschgel schlecht, Seife gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder von Duschgel zu Seife gewechselt und schon nach ein paar Tagen waren meine Probleme mit trockener Haut erledigt.
> Experiment bestätigt, Duschgel schlecht, Seife gut.


Ging mir ähnlich, zudem hatte ich extremen Juckreiz durch Duschgel. Dusche seit etlichen Jahren nur noch mit Seife und habe keine Probleme mehr


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, zudem hatte ich extremen Juckreiz durch Duschgel. Dusche seit etlichen Jahren nur noch mit Seife und habe keine Probleme mehr


Juckreiz hatte ich auch, vor allem an den Waden. Manchmal tat es richtig weh, wenn die Jeans dran gerieben hat.
Aber ist doch komisch, oder? Man denkt eigentlich, Seife entfettet viel stärker als Duschgel und ist dadurch schlechter für die Haut.
Na ja, ich schiebs mal auf irgendwelche Duftstoffe oder ähnliches.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Juckreiz hatte ich auch, vor allem an den Waden. Manchmal tat es richtig weh, wenn die Jeans dran gerieben hat.


Haha genau wie bei mir. Das war voll schlimm! Vor allem wenn der Juckreiz bei der Arbeit anfing. Musste dann immer kurz den Raum verlassen, weil mir das total unangenehm war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei "Körperpflegeprodukten" wird ohnehin so unglaublich viel Mist betrieben. Aber sowohl von Seiten "der Industrie" als auch von Seiten irgendwelcher Bio-Öko-Natur... naja Konzerne, die so tun, als ginge es ihnen gaaaaaaaar nicht ums Geld 🤑

Aber nur die wenigsten, mich eingeschlossen, haben Lust und vor allem die Zeit, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Es ist halt alles schlichtweg (Bio-) Chemie, darum kann man mit entsprechendem Fachwissen schon recht gut unterscheiden, was Humbug (ich liebe das Wort) und was sinnvoll ist. Aber wie gesagt, Zeit und Lust/Motivation braucht es, um der psychologischen Kriegsführung der Angebotsseite gegen die Nachfrageseite etwas entgegen zu setzen, in jeglicher Hinsicht :-/

Aber schön dass euch schnöde Seife Besserung bringt! Nehmt ihr da irgendwas Spezielles?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Wenn das Tracking stimmt kommt Project Killswitch genau einen Tag bevor ich es das erste Mal sehr gute gebrauchen kann an. Und da das für mich vor allem ein travel cover ist bedeutet das eben auch der Urlaub naht .


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei "Körperpflegeprodukten" wird ohnehin so unglaublich viel Mist betrieben. Aber sowohl von Seiten "der Industrie" als auch von Seiten irgendwelcher Bio-Öko-Natur... naja Konzerne, die so tun, als ginge es ihnen gaaaaaaaar nicht ums Geld 🤑
> 
> Aber nur die wenigsten, mich eingeschlossen, haben Lust und vor allem die Zeit, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Es ist halt alles schlichtweg (Bio-) Chemie, darum kann man mit entsprechendem Fachwissen schon recht gut unterscheiden, was Humbug (ich liebe das Wort) und was sinnvoll ist. Aber wie gesagt, Zeit und Lust/Motivation braucht es, um der psychologischen Kriegsführung der Angebotsseite gegen die Nachfrageseite etwas entgegen zu setzen, in jeglicher Hinsicht :-/
> 
> Aber schön dass euch schnöde Seife Besserung bringt! Nehmt ihr da irgendwas Spezielles?


Tatsächlich die schlichte grüne Seife aus dem türkischen Supermarkt. Türken nennen es auch die arabische Seife.





						5 X 180g Riegel Natur 100% Reines Olivenöl Seife Dalan Turkish Bad Handgefertigt Pute : Amazon.de: Beauty
					

5 X 180g Riegel Natur 100% Reines Olivenöl Seife Dalan Turkish Bad Handgefertigt Pute : Amazon.de: Beauty



					www.amazon.de
				




Tatsächlich weil Syrien und insbesondere Aleppo für ihre Oliven/Lorbeerseifen im nahen Osten berühmt sind. Die Originalen kosten dann natürlich auch mehr aber sind auch hochwertiger.
Diese zbsp:

Carenesse Olivenölseife 2 x 200 g, 100% Olivenöl hangesiedete Manufakturseife, Olivenseife rein pflanzlich Seife Naturkosmetik vegane Naturseife milde Seife ohne Duft Babyseife Haarseife Gesichtsseife https://amzn.eu/d/ajS1y8G

Aber diese Seifen riechen nicht so fancy, wie AXE & Co.
Aber ich glaube daran, dass sie viel gesünder für die Haut sind. Da sind maximal 3-4 Inhaltsstoffe drin.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber schön dass euch schnöde Seife Besserung bringt! Nehmt ihr da irgendwas Spezielles?


Aktuell diese hier:





						Speick Original Seife - Speick Naturkosmetik
					

Seit mehr als 90 Jahren ein Juwel unter den echten Seifen. Der Unternehmensgründer Walter Rau entwickelte 1928 mit der Speick Original Seife den einzigartigen Duftklassiker für eine natürlich milde Reinigung.




					www.speick.de
				




Hab ich eher zufällig bei DM mitgenommen, gefällt mir aber gut.
Die billige tuts aber auch. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber diese Seifen riechen nicht so fancy, wie AXE & Co.
> Aber ich glaube daran, dass sie viel gesünder für die Haut sind. Da sind maximal 3-4 Inhaltsstoffe drin.


Die einzigen, für die AXE fancy riecht, sind pupertierende Teenager.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die einzigen, für die AXE fancy riecht, sind pupertierende Teenager.



Oh Gott, Klassenfahrten in der 5. bis 8. Klasse - Deo-Wettsprühen mit irgendwelchen Vanille- oder "Fruity"-Kanistern auf der einen, und AXE-Gedöns auf der anderen Seite


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Die einzigen, für die AXE fancy riecht, sind pupertierende Teenager.


Dann oute ich mich mal. Ich mag Dark Temptation und diesen neuen mit meinem Lieblingseis Magnum Dobble Caramel. Was soll ich sagen, ich bin ein einfacher Mann


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

Dabei helfen diese "Bodysprays" wie jenes Benannte mit den drei Großbuchstaben ja nichtmal gegen das Entstehen von Schweißgeruch, sondern übertünchen ihn nur. Ich und Vielen in meinem Freundeskreis ist es aber nun so ergangen, dass ab unseren späten Zwanzigern/frühen Dreissigern sowohl die Menge, als auch die Stinkizität des Körperschweißes deutlich zugenommen hat. Also ohne ein richtiges Deodorant (was im Gegensatz zum Bodyspray antimikrobielle Bestandteile enthält, die die Stinke-Bakterien im Schweiß verprügeln) oder Antitranspirant (was gewissermaßen die Schweißporen abdichtet) geht da gar nix mehr 
Ich persönlich bin ganz überzeugt von den Nivea for Men Deos/Antitranspirants. Oder - bei mir schon ziemlich aus der Reihe fallend - so ein Deo-Block von Lush. Wolkenseifen haben auch gut wirkende und dezent aber angenehm riechende Deos in Blockform oder als Roller. Für den Riecheindruck als Mucho-Masculino-Moschus-Macho (  ) oder wahlweise als Galant-Gepflegter-Gockel-Gentleman (please don't ask, diese unglaublich platten Wortspielereien haben mich viel zu viel Zeit gekostet   ) gibt es dann ja passende Eaux de Toilette oder Eaux de Parfum. Kann man sich irgendwann nach Ausbildung oder Studium dann ja auch mal leisten 

Aaaaaaabeeeeer... um mal heiter-humorig-henne-huhnig (...) die Kurve von diesem nach Off-Topic duftenden (...) Strang zu kriegen:

Ich freue mich immer tierisch darüber, mit Leuten engagierte Gespräche über irgendwelche Abseitigkeiten des Lebens führen zu können! Beste!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ... Mucho-Masculino-Moschus-Macho ...


Herrlich 

Passend dazu mein Duft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich freue mich (ironische Weise) schon auf das Zwiebeln schneiden gleich.  
Wir machen uns heute einen Zwiebelkuchen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich freue mich (ironische Weise) schon auf das Zwiebeln schneiden gleich.
> Wir machen uns heute einen Zwiebelkuchen.


Ein scharfes Messer, die richtige Schneidtechnik und Übung helfen. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Zwiebelkuchen. Ich hoffe es gibt auch neuen Wein dazu!


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein scharfes Messer, die richtige Schneidtechnik und Übung helfen.


Die Augen haben etwas gebrannt aber sonst ging es.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Zwiebelkuchen.


Danke. Der ist schon fast alle.   



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt auch neuen Wein dazu!


Wir sind nicht so die Weintrinker. Alkohol trinke auch gar keinen mehr.

Aber es war sehr lecker.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2022)

Ist Zwiebelkuchen ohne neuen Wein überhaupt zulässig?
Wenn man ganz neuen Wein hat ist auch kein Alkohol drin...


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist Zwiebelkuchen ohne neuen Wein überhaupt zulässig?
> Wenn man ganz neuen Wein hat ist auch kein Alkohol drin...


Ich mag Wein nicht so gerne. Ist mir zu sauer.  
Meistens trinken ich zum Essen Cola oder Saft.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag Wein nicht so gerne. Ist mir zu sauer.


Du meinst trocken...


RyzA schrieb:


> Meistens trinken ich zum Essen Cola oder Saft.


Ich Sprudel. Wein nur in Gesellschaft und nur guten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du meinst trocken...


Ja wenn dann habe ich früher nur mal einen lieblichen Rotwein getrunken. Sangria usw.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Heute war so ein geiles mildes Herbstwetter. Finde, dass es gerne 365 Tage so bleiben kann. Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, schön sonnig und optisch schöne Herbst Vibes. War dann eben mit meinen Jungs paar Runden mit dem Fahrrad drehen.
Schön auch mal das "echte" Leben zu genießen, neben dem ganzen digitalen Technik-Schmarn 🙂


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Kennt ihr das auch, wenn euch nur die pure Anwesenheit von Personen und Tieren erfreut?
Ohne einen Hintergedanken und ohne eine Nutzungserwartung?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2022)

Heute das erste Mal seit 5 Jahren wieder Tauchen gewesen und es hat trotzdem einfach funktioniert  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch, wenn euch nur die pure Anwesenheit von Personen und Tieren erfreut?
> Ohne einen Hintergedanken und ohne eine Nutzungserwartung?



Die bloße Anwesenheit von Katzen führt dazu, dass ich (fast) jede Wohnung gemütlich finde. Und auch mein eigenes Zuhause käme mir ohne Katze total leer und kalt vor. Also: ja!

@T: die babylonische Sprachverwirrung bei mir auf der Arbeit. Unsere stellvertretende Leitung weiß auch schon nicht mehr, in welcher ihrer 6 (!) Sprachen sie jetzt mit wem reden soll. Und ich fange auch schon an, mich bei Ukrainern oder Albanern mit "Shokram" zu bedanken, Leuten aus Afrika eine Wegbeschreibung mit der "Tramvey" zu geben oder Iranern zu erklären, dass wir uns um ihr Anliegen "Zaftra" kümmern  Es ist ein Irrenhaus, aber macht (meistens) unglaublich viel Spaß


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die bloße Anwesenheit von Katzen führt dazu, dass ich (fast) jede Wohnung gemütlich finde. Und auch mein eigenes Zuhause käme mir ohne Katze total leer und kalt vor. Also: ja!


Katzen mag ich auch sehr gerne. Nur mit unseren Wellensittichen zusammen wäre das keine gute Kombination. Besonders nicht wenn man sie alleine läßt.  


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und ich fange auch schon an, mich bei Ukrainern oder Albanern mit "Shokram" zu bedanken


"Shokram" hört sich irgendwie israelisch (jüdisch) an. Ich hatte jetzt extra nicht gegoogelt und bin auf deine Antwort gespannt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> "Shokram" hört sich irgendwie israelisch (jüdisch) an. Ich hatte jetzt extra nicht gegoogelt und bin auf deine Antwort gespannt.


Was du meinst, ist vermutlich "hebräisch"  Auf Hebräisch heißt "Danke" aber "Toda".
"Shokram" ist schlichtweg "Danke" auf Arabisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2022)

*شكران  = Schukraan


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *شكران  = Schukraan


Das liest sich schon eher arabisch. Aber das andere nicht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Oktober 2022)

Dass meine Chefin ganz cool reagiert hat als ich ihr gesagt habe dass ich an sie denke wenn ich mir die Stange poliere und ich eigentlich mal eine "Belohnung" verdient hätte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Nächste Woche Urlaub   

Und dann muss ich noch überlegen, wie ich die dann immer noch übrigen 11 Urlaubstage dieses Jahr unterbringe. (First-World-Hennehuhn-Problems  )


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich noch überlegen, wie ich die dann immer noch übrigen 11 Urlaubstage dieses Jahr unterbringe. (First-World-Hennehuhn-Problems  )


Ich habe nur noch 2 1/2 Tage. Aber Betriebsferien über Weihnachten sind schon abgezogen.
Und im Januar  bekomme ich neuen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab dieses Jahr insgesamt 33 Tage Urlaubsanspruch gehabt.  30 regulär (hooray for Tarifvertrag!) + 3 Tage Corona-Bonusurlaub. Konnte und/oder wollte wegen unserer super angespannten Personalsituation bisher aber schlichtweg noch nicht alles nehmen/verplanen. Ins nächste Jahr mitnehmen ist aber auch nur im absoluten Ausnahmefall möglich. Naja, schaun wa mal.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe immer Anspruch auf 35 Tage weil ich einen Schwerbehinderten-Ausweis besitze.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte die letzten drei Jahre 38 Tage Urlaub weil die Unternehmen die T-ZUG nicht zahlen wollten. IG Metall ist schon ganz ok


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> IG Metall ist schon ganz ok


Und so bleibt es auch:
Tarifeinigung in Metall- und Elektroindustrie









						Tarifeinigung in Metall- und Elektroindustrie
					

Im Tarifkonflikt der Metall- und Elektroindustrie gibt es eine Einigung. Vorgesehen sind etwa Lohnsteigerungen von 5,2 Prozent zum Juni 2023.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2022)

Bin froh das ich Anfang der Woche bei der Uhr für meine Mum schnell zugeschlagen habe


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-was-habt-ihr-gerade-gekauft-thread.8514/page-912#post-11156553
		

Als ich gestern nachgekuckt habe war die wieder bei 170 oder 180€
Da bin ich mit meinen 135€ wirklich gut gelandet


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

Etwas genervt, dass ich heute morgen schon um 06:30 aufstehen musste, wegen des sehr scharf eingegrenzten Lieferzeitfensters "7-14 Uhr"  (natürlich kam die Spedition tatsächlich um 13 Uhr), aber insgesamt hat es sich gelohnt.

"Büro" umgeräumt, neuer Schreibtisch, ein bisschen LED-Deko hinzugefügt. Zwar ziemlich lächerlich im Vergleich zu manchen "Zockerhöhlen", die auch hier im Forum schon präsentiert wurden, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2022)

Was für ein Schreibtisch (vor allem die Maße interessieren) und quanta costa in Din€ro?


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was für ein Schreibtisch (vor allem die Maße interessieren) und quanta costa in Din€ro?



Ikea Utespelare in Hellgrau, 160x80cm, Beine verstellbar von 68 - 78cm (kann aber nicht "im Betrieb" gemacht werden),179 T€uronen.









						UTESPELARE Gamingschreibtisch, hellgrau, 160x80 cm - IKEA Deutschland
					

UTESPELARE Gamingschreibtisch, hellgrau, 160x80 cm Den großen, robusten UTESPELARE Gaming-Tisch kannst du genau auf die richtige Höhe einstellen. Das Metallgitter an der Rückseite des Tisches lässt die Luft zirkulieren, damit dein PC auch bei hitzigen Duellen cool bleibt.




					www.ikea.com
				




Erster Eindruck sehr gut. Steht sehr stabil, ermöglicht gutes Kabelmanagement, das "Lüftungsgitter" ist an sich schon eine nette, optische Auflockerung und erlaubt Spielereien mit Licht.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hast du den Arbeitsplatz, von dem, der im Bordell die Buchhaltung macht


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Etwas genervt, dass ich heute morgen schon um 06:30 aufstehen musste, wegen des sehr scharf eingegrenzten Lieferzeitfensters "7-14 Uhr"  (natürlich kam die Spedition tatsächlich um 13 Uhr), aber insgesamt hat es sich gelohnt.
> 
> "Büro" umgeräumt, neuer Schreibtisch, ein bisschen LED-Deko hinzugefügt. Zwar ziemlich lächerlich im Vergleich zu manchen "Zockerhöhlen", die auch hier im Forum schon präsentiert wurden, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden
> 
> ...


Super nice! Gefällt mir wirklich sehr😍


----------



## MySound (19. November 2022)

Hab heut vom BMW Verkäufer Bescheid bekommen dass mein für Q2/23 geplantes Auto jetzt nen Produktionsslot in KW 51 hat. 

Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Super nice! Gefällt mir wirklich sehr😍



Danke! Und der Hausherrin gefällt es auch  :


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2022)

@HenneHuhn Die Boba Fett Unterlage ist auch cool


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Es sind -3 Grad draussen aber der Himmel ist klar und die Sterne besonders gut zu sehen.


----------



## Micha0208 (20. November 2022)

Habe heute Nachmittag einen wunderbaren Winter-Waldspaziergang bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit meinem Hund gemacht.
Wunderschön wie das Eis in den Bäumen im Sonnenlicht geglitzert hat.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2022)

Das hier!   
https://www.golem.de/news/star-trek-open-source-commander-datas-desktop-2211-169220.html
Wenn´s nicht kostenlos wäre, dann würde ich dafür bezahlen! *_*


----------



## soulstyle (23. November 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Hab heut vom BMW Verkäufer Bescheid bekommen dass mein für Q2/23 geplantes Auto jetzt nen Produktionsslot in KW 51 hat.
> 
> Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


Was wird es denn? Mädchen oder Junge?
Ne im Ernst, was für ein BMW denn?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das hier!
> https://www.golem.de/news/star-trek-open-source-commander-datas-desktop-2211-169220.html
> Wenn´s nicht kostenlos wäre, dann würde ich dafür bezahlen! *_*


Geilo 
Ich war als Kind schon total fasziniert von LCARS und hab mir meine eigenen Terminals für die Kinderzimmertür gebastelt. Schwarze Folie, die Schaltflächen ausgeschnitten und dahinter klare Folie, mit farbigen Transparentlack bemalt und als Rückseite nochmal weißes Papier für etwas Helligkeit. 

Es ist auch wirklich beeidrucken, dass eine 35 Jahre alte Benutzeroberfläche immer noch relativ modern aussieht.


----------



## MySound (23. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was wird es denn? Mädchen oder Junge?
> Ne im Ernst, was für ein BMW denn?



Ein i4. 
Drum freut es mich ja so. 
Initiale Aussage war „Lieferung irgendwann Q2/2023, mit etwas Glück“

Nun hat sich irgendwas geändert und es gibt ein Weihnachtsgeschenk  Ich hoffe immer noch auf vielleicht 2 Wochen früher, dann gäbs mehr BAFA.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Ein i4.
> Drum freut es mich ja so.
> Initiale Aussage war „Lieferung irgendwann Q2/2023, mit etwas Glück“


Wann hast du bestellt? Mein Dad wartet ebenfalls auf einen und ist weiterhin komplett ohne eine Aussage zum Termin.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt? Mein Dad wartet ebenfalls auf einen und ist weiterhin komplett ohne eine Aussage zum Termin.


Bestellt: Dezember 2021
Lieferung: voraussichtlich Q3/2023

Das klingt nicht so gut... oO Ich hoffe bei deinem Dad gehts schneller. 



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Es ist auch wirklich beeidrucken, dass eine 35 Jahre alte Benutzeroberfläche immer noch relativ modern aussieht.


Ja das stimmt! Sie haben LCARS über die Serien hinweg jedesmal dezent weiterentwickelt. Der Blue-Style aus Star Trek Online gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut. Passt ziemlich gut zu einem Kriegsschiff wie der Prometheus. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Geilo


Wenn´s das für Windows 10 geben würde, dann hätte ich das im Büro schon längst auf alle Rechner und Server ausgerollt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (24. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn´s das für Windows 10 geben würde, dann hätte ich das im Büro schon längst auf alle Rechner und Server ausgerollt.


Die Kollegen werden begeistert sein.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Die Kollegen werden begeistert sein.


Ich behaupte einfach das ist Windows 12.  
Wenn man sich Windows 11 mal so vom Design her anschaut, dann ist das durchaus im Bereich des möglichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MySound (24. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt? Mein Dad wartet ebenfalls auf einen und ist weiterhin komplett ohne eine Aussage zum Termin.



Im Juli 22. Ich hab aber die Bestellung eines anderen übernommen der genervt war von der Warterei. Ich hatte also relativ viel Glück.  Hatte über Carwow gesucht und dann bei dem Autohaus angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt dass ich die Bestellung übernehmen kann. 

Hab dann meine Konfiguration hin geschickt - und so Gott will gibts zu Weihnachten / Neujahr ein neues Auto.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

Wir backen heute die ersten Weihnachtskekse.


----------



## der_yappi (30. November 2022)

An meinem Einbeinstativ ist der Handgriff bzw. die Gummierung dazu kaputt gegangen


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/moosgumihandgriff-kaputt-cullmann-magnesit-550.627299/#post-11167215
		


Im ersten Step hat der Hersteller gesagt das er keine Ersatzteile dazu hat.
Also freundlich nachgefragt ob nicht doch irgend etwas möglich ist.
Mir ists da egal ob da der Name des Herstellers oder der genaue Produkttyp drauf steht oder ob das Dingens komplett blank ist bzw. von einem Nachfolgemodell ist. Hauptsache ein funktionierender Handschmeichler.
Service kuckt nach und sagt _"Ja wir hätten da was, stimmt die Adresse ihrer Garantiekarte noch? Wenn ja schicken wir Ihnen das *kostenfrei *zu"._.. Und das für ein Stativ das schon lange aus der Garantie draußen ist 
Finde ich echt TOPP!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. November 2022)

Ich habs gestern nach zwei Stunden geschafft, allein eine Eisbär Aurora 360 in ein Pure Base 500 zu verbauen. Das war vielleicht ein Krampf. Be Quiet sagt zwar, dass vorn eine 360er passt, aber dass man dafür das halbe Gehäuse auseinanderreißen muss, nicht. Leider sind die Schläuche etwas zu kurz und ich musste sie falsch herum einbauen, aber nachdem ich alles an Teilen schon vor mir ausgebreitet hatte, wollte ich nicht mehr zurück zur Luftkühlung. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen User, der mir erklären kann, wie ich längere Schläuche an das Teil bekomme, ansonsten bin ich aber auch jetzt schon glücklich damit. So ne leise und leistungsfähige AiO hatte ich noch nie, top.


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern nach zwei Stunden geschafft, allein eine Eisbär Aurora 360 in ein Pure Base 500 zu verbauen. Das war vielleicht ein Krampf. Be Quiet sagt zwar, dass vorn eine 360er passt, aber dass man dafür das halbe Gehäuse auseinanderreißen muss, nicht.





PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Leider sind die Schläuche etwas zu kurz und ich musste sie falsch herum einbauen, aber nachdem ich alles an Teilen schon vor mir ausgebreitet hatte, wollte ich nicht mehr zurück zur Luftkühlung. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen User, der mir erklären kann, wie ich längere Schläuche an das Teil bekomme, ansonsten bin ich aber auch jetzt schon glücklich damit.


Wie wäre es mit dem regulären Schlauchverlängerungs-Kit?
Dat bestelle ich fast immer gleich mit, weil die Original-Schläuche in der Tat ein enges Höschen sind.








						Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlüsse)
					

Das Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set ist die einfachste Möglichkeit die erweiterbaren AIO Systeme von Alphacool mit weiteren Komponenten zu verbinden. Das Extension Set ist kompatibel zu allen Alphacool AIO Systemen für Prozessoren...




					www.alphacool.com
				






PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> So ne leise und leistungsfähige AiO hatte ich noch nie, top.


Stimmt, bei AiOs geht eigentlich nix über etwas von Alphacool.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die Verlängerung auseinander zu bauen auch fast die billigste Art an Schnellkupplungen und Anschlüsse zu kommen  .

@Topic: Auf der Arbeit gab es neues "Spielzeug" in Form eines Oszilloskops mit ordentlich Bandbreite. Ein Kollege und ich sind beim Ausprobieren ausversehen länger geblieben .


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2022)

Mit einem Glas Rotwein ein interessantes Buch lesen.


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2022)

Sonntagmorgen Käffchen und dem Schneegestöber zuschauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

Ab morgen Urlaub bis ins neue Jahr. Freue mich sehr darauf, morgen entspannt beim Frühstückskaffee den RX 7900-Test zu lesen (habe ich mir aufgespart).


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ab morgen Urlaub bis ins neue Jahr. Freue mich sehr darauf, morgen entspannt beim Frühstückskaffee den RX 7900-Test zu lesen (habe ich mir aufgespart).


Planst du auch dir die Karte anzuschaffen? Oder einfach nur aus Interesse?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Planst du auch dir die Karte anzuschaffen? Oder einfach nur aus Interesse?



Nur aus Interesse. Ich brauche keine High-End-Komponenten, bin kein Benchmark-Jäger und sehe die Preise gar nicht ein.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse. Ich brauche keine High-End-Komponenten, bin kein Benchmark-Jäger und sehe die Preise gar nicht ein.


Dann ist das genauso wie bei mir.


----------



## GamingX (14. Dezember 2022)

ich freue mich darauf, das endlich marokko, heute gegen frankreich aus der wm fliegt, dieses dauerpfeifen wenn der gegner am ball ist, milde ausgedrückt unzivilisiert


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

Ohne Vorwarnung hing heute plötzlich ein Aushang dass die gerade ausgehandelte Sonderzahlung für den Februar bereits im Dezember ausgezahlt wird und es oben drauf noch ein paar hundert Euro Bonus gibt.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Dezember 2022)

Heute nach zwei Jahren Pause endlich wieder eine Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma aus...


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2022)

Spannendstes WM-Finale, welches ich bisher sah. 
Ich freue mich sehr für Argentinien - insbesondere für Messi! Der Mann hat es einfach verdient, so seine wundervolle Karriere in der Nationalmannschaft zu beenden


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

Haben wir auch gesehen. Puh war das spannend!
Ja ich gönne es Messi und seiner Mannschaft vom ganzen Herzen!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Haben wir auch gesehen. Puh war das spannend!


Mein 6 Jähriger ist durch ein heftiges Wechselbad der Gefühle - erst war er für Argentinien, dann ab der 80 min für Frankreich "Weil Mbappe auch cool ist.." und dann doch wieder für Argentinien🤣


----------



## chill_eule (18. Dezember 2022)

Mir wars egal wer gewinnt, wir waren heute auf mehreren Weihnachtsmärkten


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst (Dr. Martens 2976 Chelsea Boots in schwarz, mit "Winter Grip"-Sohle und warmer Fütterung) ist endlich da, ich habe eine schöne Nordmann-Tanne gefunden und die Weihnachtseinkäufe (keine Geschenke, nur Verpflegung - meine Partnerin und ich sowie meine Familie schenken uns untereinander nichts mehr, ist entspannter für alle)) sind fast erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Wir haben unsere Weihnachtsgeschenke auch schon alle beisammen.
Ich selber wollte gar nichts haben. Aber bekomme von meiner Frau eine Kleinigkeit. Und sie von mir. 
Von Eltern und Schwiegereltern gibt es wohl Geld. Wie jedes Jahr.
Am meisten bekommt unser Sohn wohl und seine Freundin bekommt auch etwas.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag Geschenke und schenken. Bei uns ist aber auch niemand böse wenn man beim Auslassen der großen Idee dann doch mal nachfragt und/oder einen Gutschein schenkt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich mag Geschenke und schenken. Bei uns ist aber auch niemand böse wenn man beim Auslassen der großen Idee dann doch mal nachfragt und/oder einen Gutschein schenkt.



Ich mag Geschenke kriegen und - noch viel mehr - Geschenke machen auch. Aber trotz mittlerweile sehr klein zusammengeschrumpfter Familie ifällt es mir doch oft schwer, ein schönes, passendes Geschenk zu finden, was nicht nach Verlegenheit wirkt. Darum lieber einfach so, höchstens ein paar Süßigkeiten oder selbstgebackene Kekse. Und die Option, doch etwas größeres zu schenken, falls einem einfach DAS perfekte Geschenk für Person XYZ vor die Flinte läuft, ist ja trotzdem nicht ausgeschlossen. ("Ein Weinachtsgeschenk? WAS FÄLLT DIR EIN! Ich will dich nie wieder sehen!  )


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und die Option, doch etwas größeres zu schenken, falls einem einfach DAS perfekte Geschenk für Person XYZ vor die Flinte läuft, ist ja trotzdem nicht ausgeschlossen. ("Ein Weinachtsgeschenk? WAS FÄLLT DIR EIN! Ich will dich nie wieder sehen!  )


Genau da hakt es ja je nach Umfeld dann eben doch gewaltig weil sich die unerwartet Beschenkten in Verlegenheit gebracht fühlen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau da hakt es ja je nach Umfeld dann eben doch gewaltig weil sich die unerwartet Beschenkten in Verlegenheit gebracht fühlen.



Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation, alles eine Frage der Kommunikation...


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Doof ist wirklich wenn man selber was geschenkt bekommt und dann nichts zum weiter verschenken hat.
Das ist bei uns zum Glück noch nie passiert. Weil wir das alles vorher absprechen. Und sich dann auch daran gehalten wird.

*Edit:* Unsere Weihnachtsvorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen. Der Besuch kommt um 16 Uhr.


----------



## wr2champ (24. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachten. Das heißt, dass bald Januar ist. Im Januar geht meine Prüfungsvorbereitung für den AEVO-Ausbilderschein los. Im Februar ist dann Prüfung.
Ich freu mich ja schon, wenngleich meine letzte Prüfungsphase zum Ausbildungsende im Mai 2017 war. Seitdem habe ich nicht mehr lernen müssen.
Wird schon.  Im schlimmsten Falle muss ich gegen Mehrkosten die Prüfung wiederholen - auf Firmenkosten.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe von meiner Frau zu Weihnachten zwei Blurays geschenkt bekommen.
Top Gun 1 & 2. Sie kennt den ersten Teil noch nicht.  Den wollen wir uns erst zusammen angucken bevor wir den zweiten Teil gucken. Damals war ich in "Top Gun" im Kino. Der hatte mich da richtig vom Hocker gehauen. Naja, ich war da 10 Jahre jung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

Gerade die erste Wurzelbehandlung meines Lebens hinter mich gebracht. Bin zwar kein "Angstpatient" (no judgement here!), hatte aber zugegebenermaßen doch durchaus Bammel davor. Aber was soll ich sagen: Nullkommanull Schmerzen dabei! Dem Weltgeist sei gedankt für gute, moderne Zahnärzte und dass ich hingegangen bin, bevor das Ganze ein dick entzündeter Mist geworden ist. Was für eine Erleichterung!


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Bei mir hat mal ein Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung ohne Betäubung gemacht.
Den hätte ich danach am liebsten auf Schmerzensgeld verklagt.
Da war ich einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

Ich ließ mir mal zwei Weisheitszähne ohne Betäubung ziehen, weil ich kein Bock hatte auf zwei Termine


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir hat mal ein Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung ohne Betäubung gemacht.
> Den hätte ich danach am liebsten auf Schmerzensgeld verklagt.
> Da war ich einmal und nie wieder.



Übel! Mein Zahnarzt meinte, vermutlich hätte ich selbst ohne Betäubung keine großen Schmerzen gehabt. Weil der Nerv zwar wirklich "durch" war, aber eben das Gewebe drum herum noch nicht durch 'ne Entzündung überreizt. Aber er meinte auch, "heutzutage muss niemand mehr den Heldentod sterben auf dem Zahnarztstuhl" (ich mag seinen Humor!)  und hat mir wie immer sehr gut eine lokale Betäubung gesetzt.

@AzRa-eL : Verrückter Dude!
Ich habe meine 4 Weisheitszähne alle auf einmal unter Vollnarkose rausnehmen lassen. Baller mich weg, Junge! Dafür ziehe ich auch so nen blöden Blümchenkittel an


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir hat mal ein Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung ohne Betäubung gemacht.
> Den hätte ich danach am liebsten auf Schmerzensgeld verklagt.
> Da war ich einmal und nie wieder.


Meine Mutter musste eine Wurzelbehandlung machen lassen, als sie mit mir schwanger war. Da war auch nix mit Betäubung. Sie meinte, die Schmerzen vergisst du nie wieder...



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich ließ mir mal zwei Weisheitszähne ohne Betäubung ziehen, weil ich kein Bock hatte auf zwei Termine


Warum ohne??? Waren die Spritzen alle?
Für sowas wäre meine Schmerzgrenze zu niedrig.

Meine Weisheitszähne waren verkantet und mussten aus dem Kiefer gemeißelt werden. Fünfundvierzig Minuten Gemetzel pro Seite und ich brauchte mittendrin Nachschub an Betäubung, weil das so wehtat.
Am schlimmsten war aber die Spritze gegen Schwellungen, die sie mir vor der OP verpasst haben. Da habe ich fast geheult.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meine Mutter musste eine Wurzelbehandlung machen lassen, als sie mit mir schwanger war. Da war auch nix mit Betäubung. Sie meinte, die Schmerzen vergisst du nie wieder...


Hab oft gehört, dass Wurzelbehandlung mit die schmerzhafteste Behandlung ist, die es beim Zahndoc gibt.


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Warum ohne??? Waren die Spritzen alle?
> Für sowas wäre meine Schmerzgrenze zu niedrig.


Ich sollte paar Wochen später heiraten und es stand halt zur Auswahl paar Wochen später einen weiteren Termin, weil sie meinte, dass sie nicht soviel Narkotica an zwei Stellen im Mund setzen darf oder halt direkt ohne Betäubung zwei Zähne ziehen.
Ich entschied mich für's letztere und wurde nachher von der Ärztin händeschüttelnd gelobt, dass sie selten einen so schmerzfreien Patienten habe.

Bin wirklich nicht schmerzempfindlich. Manchmal denke ich, dass meine exzessive Kifferei in der Jugend bei mir nach wie vor betäubend nachwirkt


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meine Weisheitszähne waren verkantet und mussten aus dem Kiefer gemeißelt werden. Fünfundvierzig Minuten Gemetzel pro Seite und ich brauchte mittendrin Nachschub an Betäubung, weil das so wehtat.
> Am schlimmsten war aber die Spritze gegen Schwellungen, die sie mir vor der OP verpasst haben. Da habe ich fast geheult.


Aus dem Kiefer meißeln hört sich auch echt hart an! Mir haben sie mal die krumme Nasenwand zurechtgemeißelt, weil ich abends nie Luft durch die Nase bekam^^


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab oft gehört, dass Wurzelbehandlung mit die schmerzhafteste Behandlung ist, die es beim Zahndoc gibt.


Ich bin dabei fast an die Decke gesprungen.

In meiner Jugendzeit hatte ich eine Zeit lang Trigeminusneuralgie. Das sind fürchterliche einseitige Kopfschmerzen welche ins Gesicht abstrahlen.  Aber zum Glück ist das wieder weggegangen.

Die Freundin meiner Frau  hat MS und dadurch Trigeminusneuralgie. Bei ihr sind die Schmerzen chronisch.
Aber sie hat jetzt endlich ein Medikament gefunden was ihr etwas hilft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

Bandscheibenvorfall soll auch extrem schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

Leute, wir werden alt... Reden nur noch über kleinere und größere Wehwehchen


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Leute, wir werden alt... Reden nur noch über kleinere und größere Wehwehchen


Das ruft doch schwer nach einem neuen Thread! 
RyzA, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## wr2champ (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab oft gehört, dass Wurzelbehandlung mit die schmerzhafteste Behandlung ist, die es beim Zahndoc gibt.


Das habe ich auch immer gehört. Als es bei mir dann soweit war, war davon nichts zu spüren.

Bei mir hat der Zahnarzt etwas zu lange gewartet, ehe meine, Weisheitszähne gezogen wurden. Dadurch waren diese bereits entzündet und nach dem Ziehen hat er direkt gesehen, dass die Wurzeln gemacht werden müssen.
Die Betäubung war noch so frisch, dass er dort ohne Probleme arbeiten konnte.

Er fragte mich, ob ich "das" spüre. Er hat wohl an der Wurzel kurz gepikst o.ä. um zu testen, wie stark die Betäubung ist. Weil ich absolut nicht wusste was ich spüren sollte und auch absolut nichts gespürt habe, hat er dann die Wurzelzahnbehandlung durchgeführt.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Januar 2023)

Ich brauche schon eine Betäubungsspritze wenn ich Zahnarzt nur höre.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ruft doch schwer nach einem neuen Thread!
> RyzA, übernehmen Sie!


Ne laß mal. Habe schon oft genug hier von meinen Problemchen geklagt und will der Community auch nicht meine Krankenakte aufzwingen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2023)

Heute Handydisplay repariert bzw. getauscht - funktioniert perfekt


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2023)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@soulstyle 
Bist doch am Ende schwach geworden! Kauf-Impulse sind manchmal OP as fvck


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr habt alle zuviel Geld.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich bin ja noch relativ sparsam geblieben.
Wollte mir um Haaresbreite eine 4080 holen hatte die Game Rock im Warenkorb
und habe nach anderen Custom Modellen geschaut.
Dann hatte letzendlich die 4080 und die Xt im Korb, habe dann die 4080 gelöscht 

Deswegen hat es auch so lange gedauert bei mir NV..nein AMD..nei NV...ne doch AMD...

By the way was mich freut:
Habe mein Tisch lackiert (gerollt) und Arbeitszimmer umdekoriert

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RyzA schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle zuviel Geld.


@RyzA  Du hast am Satzende den Verb "nötig" vergessen


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 08:16)

Krasse Zockerecke.


----------

